# Der gute Vorsatz für 2008 !! DER SPECK MUSS IMMER NOCH WEG !! :-)



## KaiservonChina (1. Januar 2008)

Hi Bikergemeinde!

Nachdem Google den Riesenthread für 2007 aus der Taufe gehoben hatte, dachte ich mir - neues Jahr, neues Glück - wird sicherlich einige geben die neu hier dazu kommen und den gleichen Gedanken haben:

ICH WILL FIT WERDEN ! oder zumindest mal Pfunde verlieren...

Und einige, wie ich auch, haben den Sprung 2007 gewagt und sind aufm besten Weg dazu 


Wenn bei mir auch fast die Waagenplatte durchgekracht ist heut morgen 

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF

Da wird schon ne ziemlich Schwankung drinne sein von gestern auf heut, einschließlich Mageninhalt, Wassergehalt und co...

Aber ich dacht mir, im Zweifelsfall immer das höhere Gewicht als Ausgangslage nehmen und drauf aufbauen .

Also! Auf in den Kampf 
Ich freu mich drauf!

Grüße Gerd


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

Und ich habe schon gedacht, sowas wird es nicht noch mal geben. *freu*
Also ich für meinen Teil habe mich dieses Jahr noch nicht gewogen.
Ich war aber am 24.12. (lang, lang ist's her) gewogen und war schwerer als ein paar Tage nach Weihnachten.
Ich bin an Weihnachten 7km gefahren und habe mich an Kuchen,etc. satt gegessen.
Ich habe also über die Feiertage abgenommen  (auch wenn ich eher sagen würde, dass die Waage ungenau gemessen hat  ).
Ich habe 82kg befürchtet und bin unter 80kg geblieben- nochmal 

Vielen Dank für den Thread *sehnsüchtigdraufgewartethab*

Gruß und viel Erfolg in 2008,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo und frohes neues Jahr,
super Sache. Bei mir sieht das alles nicht so rosig aus, ich bringe 109,5 kg auf die Waage und das bei 1,78 m! Mein Ziel sind die 90 kg, also viiiel radeln, weniger und besser essen und KEIN Alkohol 
Drückt mir die Daumen ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
Euch allen viel Erfolg 2008
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo und frohes neues Jahr,
> super Sache. Bei mir sieht das alles nicht so rosig aus, ich bringe 109,5 kg auf die Waage und das bei 1,78 m! Mein Ziel sind die 90 kg, also viiiel radeln, weniger und besser essen und KEIN Alkohol
> Drückt mir die Daumen ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
> Euch allen viel Erfolg 2008
> Gruß Marcus


Hallo Marcus
*jetztmitdaumengedrückt*
Kopf hoch, das wird schon.
S. der Vorgänger-Thread.
Da gibt es viele gute Beispiele wie es gehen kann.
Es ist also keine Hexerei 
Wünsche dir vor allem ganz viel Spaß dabei.
Das Wetter soll, so wie ich es gesehen habe, (zumindst bei mir hier) gar nicht so schlecht werden.

Gruß und ganz viel Freude und Erfolg auf deiner Mission  
Kai
*daumenfürdichweitergedrückthab*


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus
> *jetztmitdaumengedrückt*
> Kopf hoch, das wird schon.
> S. der Vorgänger-Thread.
> ...


Vielen Dank,
ich habe mir die Erfolge von Stefan_Yoah ausgedruckt und zusammen mit einem Bild von meinen alten Thai Box Zeiten (76 kg) an meine Wohnungstür gebappt  . Es geht doch!!!! Ich schaffe das


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

U.a. den meinte ich. 
Aber er ist nur eins von vielen Beispielen.
Es ist keine Hexerei, wie gesagt.
Aber durch's hier posten alleine nimmt man natürlich nicht ab. 

Ich geh jetzt Biken. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (1. Januar 2008)

Hi Marcus, Hi Kai!

jaha jetzt gehts rund!  
Auf dass wir uns dieses Jahr stählen und all das loswerden, was wir da nicht haben wollen...

Stefan_Yoah scheint ja echt Vorbildfunktion zu haben... hab mir aber auch seine Ergebnisse mit Bewunderung durchgelesen in den unendlichen Seiten des alten Threads. Aber nicht mit zuviel Bewunderung, weil dass er das kann, zeigt mir, dass sowas nicht unmöglich ist   

Bei mir gibts gleich erstmal nen Neujahrskaffee und den Gedanken im Hinterkopf, dass die Tage seit 21.12. schon wieder länger werden  

Grüße Gerd

ah und nicht zu vergessen - *TSCHAKAA*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Hi Kai!


Hi Gerd


KaiservonChina schrieb:


> jaha jetzt gehts rund!
> Auf dass wir uns dieses Jahr stählen und all das loswerden, was wir da nicht haben wollen...


Ja, wär schon  Wir haben ja noch 365 Tage und 8h (Schaltjahr! ) Zeit. Ich leg mich gleich erst noch mal hin  (komme im Oktober/November noch mal wieder). Kleiner Spaß.
Hab mich heute schon hingelegt- ist ganz schön dreckig im Wald  . 


KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Stefan_Yoah scheint ja echt Vorbildfunktion zu haben... hab mir aber auch seine Ergebnisse mit Bewunderung durchgelesen in den unendlichen Seiten des alten Threads. Aber nicht mit zuviel Bewunderung, weil dass er das kann, zeigt mir, dass sowas nicht unmöglich ist


Ja und das tolle ist. Er hat es nicht durch die Brigitte-Kirsche-/Erdbeer-5Pfundin3Tagen-Diät, sondern durch Sport und eine Ernährungsumstellung geschafft. Somit besteht keine oder nur eine sehr kleine Gefahr, dem "JoJo-Effekt" zum Opfer zu fallen.


KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts gleich erstmal nen Neujahrskaffee und den Gedanken im Hinterkopf, dass die Tage seit 21.12. schon wieder länger werden


Das ist natürlich auch ein schöner Nebeneffekt.
Man kann wieder länger Biken (und braucht kein Licht anzumachen  )


KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Grüße Gerd


Grüße zurück


KaiservonChina schrieb:


> ah und nicht zu vergessen - *TSCHAKAA*


Da wäre es aber fast passiert, wa?  
Also dann:
*TSCHAKAA*


----------



## pamami (1. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo und frohes neues Jahr,
> super Sache. Bei mir sieht das alles nicht so rosig aus, ich bringe 109,5 kg auf die Waage und das bei 1,78 m! Mein Ziel sind die 90 kg, also viiiel radeln, weniger und besser essen und KEIN Alkohol
> Drückt mir die Daumen ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
> Euch allen viel Erfolg 2008
> Gruß Marcus



Ich drück dir die Daumen und werde auch mal sehen ob ich meinen Schweinehund überwinden kann. Solange ich Urlaub habe ist ja alles gut aber wenn erst die Arbeit wieder anfängt sind meist alle vorsetze dahin. Das ist mein Hauptproblem "Die Zeit". Hat da jemand ein Mittel ?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

pamami schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen und werde auch mal sehen ob ich meinen Schweinehund überwinden kann. Solange ich Urlaub habe ist ja alles gut aber wenn erst die Arbeit wieder anfängt sind meist alle vorsetze dahin. Das ist mein Hauptproblem "Die Zeit". Hat da jemand ein Mittel ?


In dem Vorgänger-Thread stehen jede Menge Hinweise, wie man auch mit wenig Zeit ans Ziel kommt.
Ich halte mich aber dararus, weil ich sonst evtl. wieder einen auf den Deckel kriege.  

Gruß und schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2008)

pamami schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen und werde auch mal sehen ob ich meinen Schweinehund überwinden kann. Solange ich Urlaub habe ist ja alles gut aber wenn erst die Arbeit wieder anfängt sind meist alle vorsetze dahin. Das ist mein Hauptproblem "Die Zeit". Hat da jemand ein Mittel ?



Kleine Ziele setzen! Step by step zum Ziel kommen. Mit jedem erreichten Ziel wird die Freude größer und man geht zum nächsten Ziel, auf das man sich wieder freuen kann. 
Das Zeit Problem habe ich auch, ich versuche in der Woche vor der Arbeit ne Runde zu fahren. Nach der Arbeit bin ich oft Müde oder etwas "schöneres" kommt dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pamami (1. Januar 2008)

Ja kleine Ziele sind gut aber ich glaube ich brauche feste Termine an die ich mich halte sonst frist mich der Alltag auf. Ich bin selbstständig, habe eine Familie, ein Haus gebaut, fahre Motorrad als weiteres Hobby, da bleibt einfach wenig Zeit zum Rad fahren. Ich will absolut nicht jammern ich bin bis auf die ca. 8-10 Kilo die ich zuviel rumtrage zufrieden.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Januar 2008)

Meine guten Vorsätze für 2008:

1. Weniger Fett am Körper
2. Mehr Muskeln
3. Bessere Fahrtechnik
4. Mehr Ausdauer
5. "Kopfausschalten" erlernen

Status: 79,7kg, 179cm


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Januar 2008)

Gut dass es einen 2008'er gibt. Wie im endenden 2007'er schon angemerkt muss ich in 24Stunden-Form kommen sprich von 92kg bei 1,93 auf 78-82Kg runterkommen. Gewichtschwankung ist so groß, da ich noch nicht genau weiß wie viel Muskeln ich im Oberkörper und im Rücken aufbauen werde.

Mein größter Anreiz: Fahrradteile kaufen die nur bis 85kg freigegeben sind....da muss man einfach abnehmen.

Euch viel Erfolg,

Philipp


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

@ Exekuhtot
Hmmm, 78kg bei 1,93m? Ist das nicht zu wenig?
Ja, ich weiß, jeder Mensch ist verschieden, das  muss nicht zu dünn sein,...
Aber na ja, dass ist ja auch das Minimalziel (oder das Maximalziel?   ).
Na ja, egal. Wichtiger ist doch die Form, oder nicht?
Wichtig ist halt, nicht einfach nur abzunehmen, sondern auch wenig bis gar nichts an Kraft einzubüßen (deshalb auch mal ein paar Kcal mehr essen als sonst, sonst "laugt man so aus"/wird schnell kraftlos).
Schon ausgehungert zu einer Fahrt anzutreten ist nicht gut.
Aber wem sage ich das?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Januar 2008)

@Race-Kralle88:

Danke für deine Bedenken, die sind definitiv angebracht! Deshalb schreibe ich ja 78-82Kg halte 82 Kg auch für realistischer. Vor allem wenn ich Muskelaufbau im Oberkörper anstrebe um bei den 24Stunden Reserven zu haben und nicht irgendwann vom Rad zu fallen. 82 Kg hatte ich schonmal und da war nicht mehr viel Bauch übrig. 

Aber ich werde mal sehen was da machbar ist, bin nicht gerade ein Strich in der Landschaft, deshalb werden es wohl eher 80+ Kg.

MfG

Philipp


----------



## launebär (1. Januar 2008)

Joa  ich hab mir für 2008 auch endlich mal was vorgenommen.
Status: Derzeit bei 2,00m und fast 100kg.
Das Ziel: Auf mindestens 85-90kg zu kommen. 
Wie viel das am Ende mit Muskelaufbau wird muss ich mal sehen, auf jedenfall müssen erstmal die Kilos runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guiseppe (1. Januar 2008)

Soo, wie schon im Vorjahres-Thread bin ich auch hier mit von der Partie, um dieses Jahr endlich mein Traumgewicht zu erreichen! 

Hab mich über Weihnachten bis heute nur einmal gewogen, aber hab nur etwa 1,5 Kilogramm über die Feiertage zugenommen. Und ab jetzt gehts endlich richtig ran an den Speck!! 

Wünsch allen, die hier mitmachen viel Glück und Erfolg! Macht weiter so wie letztes Jahr!!  

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> @Race-Kralle88:
> ...
> Vor allem wenn ich *Muskelaufbau im Oberkörper anstrebe um bei den 24Stunden Reserven zu haben *und nicht irgendwann vom Rad zu fallen.
> ...


Hallo Philipp.
Muskeln als Reserve um beim 24h-Rennen nicht vom Bike zu fallen? 
Meintest du nicht Fett?  
Ich habe das geschrieben, weil es auch ein Gegenteil von Fettleibigkeit gibt. Auch der 07'er Thread stand mal davor, ein "Pro-Ana"-Thread zu werden. *Und da geht es hier nicht drum!*
Das Wichtigste ist, dass man selbst zufrieden ist!
Wenn man sich wohl fühlt, aber immer noch schwerer ist als "das Zielgewicht", ist es doch trotzdem okay.
Woher soll man wissen, wie man aussieht, wenn man 20-30kg leichter ist?
Eine genaue Einschätzung ist da oft recht schwierig.
Solange man keine Schmerzen hat und nicht ständig krank ist und so, ist es aber noch okay, denke ich.

Extreme sind aber immer schlecht für den Körper.  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Guiseppe.
Was wiegst du denn jetzt (wenn ich fragen darf)? Und was hast du vorher gewogen?

Gruß und weiterhin vor allem Freude am Biken,
Kai


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Kai,

ich meinte Muskeln um die dauernde Belastung wegstecken zu können. Denn wenn irgendwann die Muskeln in der brust und den Armen müde werden kommt es schnell mal zu Stürzen wenn es zum beispiel Treppen runter geht.

Ich will auf keinen Fall abmagern. Das bringt nichts und schaut auch nicht ästhetisch aus.

Ich will ja keine 20-30Kg abnehmen sondern nur ungefähr 10Kg die hatte ich auch vor knapp zwei jahren runter als ich noch in "Rennform" war.

MfG

Philipp


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Philipp.
Ach so.
So ein bisschen Fett solltest du aber trotzdem dran lassen 
Bist also (Einzel-)Starter in Duisburg, oder wie?
Dass du nicht abmagern willst ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen.
Wobei sich ja auch nur die wenigsten enigestehen, dass sie ernsthaft krank sind. 
Aber lassen wir das.
Die Sache mit den 20-30kg war nur ein Beispiel.
Das Beispiel war schlecht gewählt, weil du ja ungefähr weißt, wie du aussehen wirst, wenn es soweit ist.

Nun ja, wünsche dir/euch auf deinem/eurem Weg dahin alles erdenkliche gute.
Denkt daran, dass der Spaß NICHT verloren gehen darf und das auch mal ein Tag OHNE Biken ganz gut ist.
*Fett ist kein Gift!*  

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Januar 2008)

In Duisburg sind scheinbar schon alle EInzelstarter Plätze weg.... Aber auch im 2'er gäbe es genug zu tun.

Mal schauen wie es sich ergibt. Sonst fahre ich am Ring als Einzelstarter.

MfG

Philipp


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

@ Exekuhtot
Du weist also noch gar nicht, ob es klappt und so, oder wie?
Auf Duisburg kam ich wegen der Treppe (und dem Wohnort Mönchengladbach), auf Einzelstarter wegen dieser Aussage "Denn wenn irgendwann die Muskeln in der brust und den Armen müde werden kommt es schnell mal zu Stürzen".
Hört sich für mich nach pausenlosem Biken an.
Also mir hat das 4er-Team im letzten Jahr (2007) absolut gereicht.
Du bist scheinbar was härter drauf, wa?

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß dabei,
Kai


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Januar 2008)

Ich bin 2005 schon in Duisburg im zweier gefahren aber damals waren wir schlecht vorbereitet und sind ziemlich weit hinten gelandet. 

Jetzt möchte ich mal 1-2 24h-Rennen alleine fahren nur um mal zu sehen wie es ist. Vielleicht fahre ich auch eins im 4'er und eins alleine je nachdem was sich so ergibt.

Zu zweit ist das natürlich kein Problem mit der Muskulatur in den Armen aber alleine ist das denke ich mal schon eine Spur härter^^

Was willst du denn dieses Jahr fahren?

MfG

Philipp


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

Ja ich weiß nicht.
Also ich habe von 24h-Rennen eigentlich die Nase voll.
Es war echt schön in Duisburg- und dann wurde es auf einmal dunkel.
Ab da ging gar nichts mehr bei mir. Ich hatte zwar keine Angst (im Dunkeln), war aber extrem langsam (war ich den ganzen Tag, aber in der Nacht halt noch extremer  ). Hatte also praktisch doch Angst im Dunkeln. Ich bin da gar nicht klargekommen. Eine direkte Vorbereitung auf das Rennen hat es praktisch nicht gegeben, weil ich im 4er-Team einen Kranken/Verletzten ersetzt habe.
Ich wusste so 2-3 Wochen vorher, dass ich da im 4er starte.
Es halt also auch keine Übung in Dunkelheit gegeben (was aber nötig gewesen wäre).
Was ich dieses Jahr im Einzelnen fahre, weiß ich noch nicht.
Sundern (kleine Runde, wenn möglich ) ist fest geplant.
Den Rest werde ich sehen. Willingen?, Plettenberg? Ich weiß es noch nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2008)

Hi Leutz,

frohes Neues zusammen..........

Nachdem mein letztes Jahr von sportlicher Seite her gesehen was fürn Arsch war, habe ich mir für 2008 große Ziele gesteckt, ich werde ich diesem Jahr annähernd 30 kg abnehmen und meinem Bike das fürchten lehren.........

Geplant ist eine umgestellte Ernährung und Sport, viel viel Sport in Form von MTB und laufen. laufen.laufen.............

Naja, spätestens am 31.12.2008 wird abgerechnet, und ich werde meinen inneren Schweinehund, der verdammt stark sein kann besiegen.......

Wünsche Euch und auch mir gutes Gelingen bei der Umsetzung der Vorsätze !!!

((EDIT: Werde ich diesem Jahr mein erstes 24er fahren, im 4er am Nürburgring))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marschi112 (1. Januar 2008)

Erstmal allen ein gesundes neues Jahr Wünsch!!!

Ich 99 kg bei 1,80 m schliesse mich den guten vorsatz im neuen Jahr ein paar kg durchs Biken abzunehmen an  !!! Und wünsche allen viel erfolg dabei.Mein ziel sind so 83-85 kg denke das ist zu realisieren.

MFG 

Dirk


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Januar 2008)

@ Race-Kralle88: Ich kenne das Problem mit der Dunkelheit, fand besonders die beiden Bergabstücke sagen wir "interessant" wenn man sich quasi auf sein Gefühl verlassen muss... aber es ist alles gut gegangen und besonders die Treppe fand ich genial einfach runterknallen und Spaß haben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich werde ich diesem Jahr annähernd 30 kg abnehmen...
> 
> Geplant ist eine umgestellte Ernährung und Sport, viel viel Sport in Form von MTB und laufen. laufen.laufen.............
> 
> ((EDIT: Werde ich diesem Jahr mein erstes 24er fahren, im 4er am Nürburgring))


30kg in einem Jahr? Na dann Happy Birthday.
Realistische Ziele setzen!
Nicht zu schnell abnehmen!


marschi112 schrieb:


> Ich 99 kg bei 1,80 m...Mein ziel sind so 83-85 kg denke das ist zu realisieren.
> 
> MFG
> 
> Dirk


Hier gilt im Grunde das gleiche.
Es bringt doch nix, jetzt zu sagen, ich nehme in diesem Jahr 30kg ab.
An so einem Ziel kann man doch nur verzweifeln.
Ich bin ja grundsätzlich dagegen, zu sagen, ich nehme bis dann und dann so und so viel ab. Das aber auf so eine übertrieben Art zu machen, finde ICH gar nicht gut.
So, und jetzt beweist mir das Gegenteil   
Wir sehen uns in 2009! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> @ Race-Kralle88: Ich kenne das Problem mit der Dunkelheit, fand besonders die beiden Bergabstücke sagen wir "interessant" wenn man sich quasi auf sein Gefühl verlassen muss... aber es ist alles gut gegangen und besonders die Treppe fand ich genial einfach runterknallen und Spaß haben.


Sorry, ist grad gar nicht meine Welt.  
Safety first. Runterknallen schon mal gar nicht.
Ich war die erste Runde im Dunkeln super langsam. Danach wurde ich dann etwas schneller (habe mich an die Situation gewöhnt). In der dritten Runde bin ich dann in eine Hecke gerast und danach war im Grunde total vorbei.
Ich musste zum Glück nur 5 Runden im Dunkeln fahren.
Danach war ich mental am Ende. Hat mich echt total fertig gemacht, im Dunkeln zu fahren. Ich wurde von allen (!) überholt und musste mich dann im Uphil wieder rankämpfen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## K3RMIT (1. Januar 2008)

SO ich traute mich nun doch zu wiegen.
Ich starte das Jahr mit 84Kg Gewicht, ziel ist es noch vor der Badesaison die 76Kg zu erreichen


----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> 30kg in einem Jahr? Na dann Happy Birthday.
> Realistische Ziele setzen!
> Nicht zu schnell abnehmen!
> 
> ...




Naja, es sind annähernd 30 kg, die ich in diesem Jahr abnehmen will, und halte es eigentlich durchaus für realischtisch, naja, wir werden sehen......

Ich werde mein bestes geben, und nicht verhungern, ist schon richtig, zu schnell abnehmen, und dabei mit dem Bike an die "Leistungsgrenze" gehen ist ja eh nicht möglich..... 

Wir werden sehen...


----------



## K3RMIT (1. Januar 2008)

250g pro Woche abnehmen ist im grünen bereich.

Und so würde ich meine Ziele stecken, immer schön Monat für monat, motiviert mehr als zu sagen am ende vom jahr 30kg, wird nicht klappen ausser du bist so willensstark


----------



## pamami (1. Januar 2008)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> 250g pro Woche abnehmen ist im grünen bereich.
> 
> Und so würde ich meine Ziele stecken, immer schön Monat für monat, motiviert mehr als zu sagen am ende vom jahr 30kg, wird nicht klappen ausser du bist so willensstark



Das halte ich auch für eine vernünfige Größenordnung. Dann kann ich ja 10 Kilo im Jahr schaffen. Das schlimme ist ja immer das durchhalten.
Ein Tip von mir lasst euch nicht durch eure Waage das Leben schwer machen. Wiegt euch max. 1x pro Woche man setzt sich selber zu sehr unter Druck und sieht keinen schnellen Erfolg.

Wie einige schon sagen das wichtigste ist das man sich dabei wohl fühlt. ICh werde einfach mal schauen ob ich mein Leben mit dem Vorsatz etwas mehr biken  geregelt bekomme.


----------



## jazznova (1. Januar 2008)

Klasse ein neuer Thread  

Also ich will von 76,7kg auf unter 72kg....denke des ist machbar wenn man überlegt ich komme von 93kg  

Zusätzlich halt gut Ausdauer aufbauen, im Juni gehts dann das erste mal in Bikeurlaub an Gardasee  

Hab mir für dieses Jahr auch mal vorgenommen ein Tagebuch zu führen, dabei bin ich auf http://www.ausdauersport.com/ gestossen.
Hab im Dezember schon angefangen, echt klasse das Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (1. Januar 2008)

@pamami: Oh ja - die liebe Waage ... entweder ist die frühmorgens mein bester Freund oder größter Feind, prinzipiell hat sie jeden Tag die Möglichkeit, es sich selbst auszusuchen ...

Wenn ich abnehme, werd ich quasi zum Wiegesuchti ... manchmal stell ich mich aus Spass an der Freude 3 oder 4 mal täglich drauf um mich entweder zu pushen oder mich aufregen zu können  ... aber ich sage mir immer, solange die Tendenz bei gelegentlichen Ausreissern stimmt, passt das schon  

@ jazznova: wenn ich das recht ausgespäht hab, ist das ein Programm um Buch zu führen über Kalorien, Strecken, kilometer, etc... ?
Find ich gar nicht schlecht sowas, aber manchmal überblick ichs einfach nicht, weil ichs dann doch wieder 3 tage vergesse... und ich halte mir das in so ner Exceltabelle fest, das geht für mich eigentlich auch prima und hat für mich sämtliche Funktionen die ich brauch...

Mein Ziel für dieses Jahr ist übrigens ein Transalp - aber ein "leichter" über die klassische Via Claudia. Da freu ich mich drauf und habe gleizeitig etwas zum drauf hinarbeiten!

@ all: wenn ich abnehm, halt ich mir immer diese Zahl von 7000 Kalorien / KG Fett vor Augen (woher die Zahl kommt, weiß ich auch überhaupt nicht, aber wird schon stimmen). Wenn ich dann ein Ziel habe von 2 Kilos pro Monat abnehmen, sind das ca. 14000kcal / Monat; bei einem 30 Tage-Monat täglich einzusparende oder mehrzuverbrauchende 467 Kalorien. 
Das halte ich eigentlich schon für ganz annehmbar mit Tendenz zu etwas weniger.

Gute Nacht und mögen die guten Vorsätze mit euch sein


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Januar 2008)

@Racer: Ich bin auch immer vorsichtig gefahren, aber dennoch war mein damaliges Bike so spurtreu und genial vom Fahrverhalten, dass es bergab einfach nur spaß gemacht hat. Das was du bergauf rausgeholt hast, habe ich bergab gut gemacht^^ Aber es gibt auch so spezialisten, die im wiegetritt die TRreppe runterfliegen, da wurde mir aber anders^^.

Allen anderen viel Erfolg.

Philipp


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> SO ich traute mich nun doch zu wiegen.
> Ich starte das Jahr mit 84Kg Gewicht, ziel ist es noch vor der Badesaison die 76Kg zu erreichen


Mutig, mutig!  
Du bist dir schon am Klaren darüber, dass die Badesaison dank Klimaerwärmung im Februar beginnt, oder?
Na dann hau rein 
War natürlich nur ein Späßchen.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg  


[email protected] schrieb:


> Naja, es sind annähernd 30 kg, die ich in diesem Jahr abnehmen will, und halte es eigentlich durchaus für realischtisch, naja, wir werden sehen......
> 
> Ich werde mein bestes geben, und nicht verhungern, ist schon richtig, zu schnell abnehmen, und dabei mit dem Bike an die "Leistungsgrenze" gehen ist ja eh nicht möglich.....
> 
> Wir werden sehen...


Wie K3RMIT schon sagte. 250g pro Woche sind realistisch (für mich, auf ein Jahr gesehen, aber auch schon eine Menge Holz). Wobei man auch sehen muss, dass es "nur" 12kg sind. Wenn man mit 130kg oder mehr startet, ist das sicher zu schaffen (man nimmt ja nicht nur Fett ab  ).


pamami schrieb:


> Das halte ich auch für eine vernünfige Größenordnung. Dann kann ich ja 10 Kilo im Jahr schaffen. Das schlimme ist ja immer das durchhalten.
> Ein Tip von mir lasst euch nicht durch eure Waage das Leben schwer machen. Wiegt euch max. 1x pro Woche man setzt sich selber zu sehr unter Druck und sieht keinen schnellen Erfolg.
> ...


Ja stimmt. Täglich wiegen ist Mist. Natürlich hat das Wiegen keine Kcal, aber ich halte es trotzdem für schlecht, weil es (zumindest bei mir) dazu führt, dass ich irgendwie zunehme (auch wenn das natürlich nicht der Grund für die Gewichtszunahme ist). ICH würde jedem, der sowas vorhat, davon abraten.


jazznova schrieb:


> Also ich will von 76,7kg auf unter 72kg....denke des ist machbar wenn man überlegt ich komme von 93kg
> Zusätzlich halt gut Ausdauer aufbauen, im Juni gehts dann das erste mal in Bikeurlaub an Gardasee
> Hab mir für dieses Jahr auch mal vorgenommen ein Tagebuch zu führen, dabei bin ich auf http://www.ausdauersport.com/ gestossen.
> Hab im Dezember schon angefangen, echt klasse das Programm


Oooohhh, nur 5kg, wie langweilig  
Diese werden aber hart genug. Mir geht es fast genauso wie dir. Ich komme von 93/94kg, wiege jetzt einiges weniger, kämpfe auch mit den letzten Pfunden (und seit den Feiertagen wieder mit ein bisschen mehr), aber die sind knüppelahrt.
Einziger Unterschied: Du fährst zum Gardasee und ich nicht  *ganzneidischsei*

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> @Racer: Ich bin auch immer vorsichtig gefahren, aber dennoch war mein damaliges Bike so spurtreu und genial vom Fahrverhalten, dass es bergab einfach nur spaß gemacht hat. Das was du bergauf rausgeholt hast, habe ich bergab gut gemacht^^ Aber es gibt auch so spezialisten, die im wiegetritt die TRreppe runterfliegen, da wurde mir aber anders^^.
> 
> Allen anderen viel Erfolg.
> 
> Philipp


Ich habe halt "nur" ein Anthem. Das kann nicht so schnell bergab, ich kann nicht so schnell bergab.
Jetzt ist es noch schlimmer (längerer Vorbau). Ich habe außerdem "serienmäßig" nur die Hayes Sole verbaut .
Na ja, ich habe noch einiges an Fitness und Fahrtechnik aufzuholen.
Mein Bike geht ständig kaputt. Ich mache irgendwas falsch.
Na ja, da hilft kein Jammern, da muss man durch.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Exekuhtot (2. Januar 2008)

Ich bin damals weil mein Rad erst einen Tag vorm Rennen fertig wurde mit einer meist nicht funktionierenden Marta Sl am Vorderrad gefahren, das war schon manchmal spannend^^. Hatte auch nur 80mm Federweg vorne also kein Fully oder so.



MfG

Philipp


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Januar 2008)

@ Philipp
Haste schon mal die Sole gebremst? 
Merkt man gar nicht.
ICH schaffe es damit kaum, das Hinterrad "hochzubremsen".
Keine Belanachstellung, keine Power, gaaaar nichts!
Ich fahre auch erst seit März 2006 (bin so ca. 6000km in meinem Leben gefahren- bin 19).
Da kann es um die Fahrtechnik und Fitness auch nicht gut bestellt sein.

Ich übe ja auch noch 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (2. Januar 2008)

@Kai: Mit einer Sole musste ich bisher noch nicht bremsen. Das die allerdings so schlecht ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich fahre jetzt seit 2002 mal mehr mal weniger in manchen Jahren 8000Km in manchen (wie leztem auch nur 1000km) jetzt sollen es um 10000Km werden. Meine Fahrtechnik ist auch nicht die beste aber runter kommt man immer^^.

MfG

Philipp


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Januar 2008)

@ Philipp
Ja ist richtig. Man kommt immer runter, ist halt nur die Farge wie.
Kurz und knapp könnte man sagen, dass die Sole sehr schlecht ist.
Aber sie bremst. Deshalb bleibt sie wohl auch in 2008 noch mal am Bike.
Was in 2009 dann ist, weiß ich noch nicht.
Ich will in diesem Jahr mal so 5.000km+x fahren. Die reine Km-KLeistung ist aber nicht sooo wichtig.
Die ganze Zeit mit einem Rennrad auf die Straße ist das ja kein Problem.
Ich will alles auf dem MTB fahren und am Ende einen möglichst hohen Geländeanteil erreichen.
Ich weiß auch, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der mit der Sole unzufrieden ist.
Was Giant da geritten hat... Ich weiß es nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (2. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin ihr Chatter  ...

von dem was ich bisher gelesen hab, schien mir die Sole auch nicht so schlecht zu sein; aber wenn du das schreibst aus Erfahrung wirst dus wohl wissen  Andere Scheiben und Beläge hast du schon probiert?

Ich nehme mir bestens gar nichts vor an Kilometern, denn ich hab gar kein Gefühl, was ich so fahre im Jahr... Geländeanteil ist bei mir meist auch recht mau, außer du zählst Waldautobahn und befestigte Wege dazu, dann komm ich schon eher hin  ...
Hauptsache bei mir ist eigentlich - dass ich und - dass ich viel fahre.
HM-Zähler hab ich leider nicht aber auch keine Lust mir so einen Messer zu kaufen, weil das Geld kann ich in sinnvolleres investieren 

Schönen Dienstag euch!


----------



## K3RMIT (2. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mutig, mutig!
> Du bist dir schon am Klaren darüber, dass die Badesaison dank Klimaerwärmung im Februar beginnt, oder?
> Na dann hau rein
> War natürlich nur ein Späßchen.
> Wünsche dir viel Erfolg




*loool* Ja verdammt stimmt ja *gg*
Aber so abwägig ist es bald garnicht mehr, wie wars denn letztes Jahr als wir im April den Bombensommer hatten


----------



## tschobi (2. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Naja, es sind annähernd 30 kg, die ich in diesem Jahr abnehmen will, und halte es eigentlich durchaus für realischtisch, naja, wir werden sehen......
> 
> Wir werden sehen...



Ist auf jeden Fall realistisch! Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch 28kg in einem Jahr abgenommen. Ohne Hungern und Probleme. 1kg pro Woche sind am Anfang locker zu schaffen, dann wird es schwieriger. Die letzten 5kg sind dann Krieg 

Das Jahr hat 52 Wochen, das packst du schon!


----------



## tschobi (2. Januar 2008)

Sooo,

dann werde ich mich auch mal einklinken. 
Leider mit 104kg bei 1,80m. *heul*

War damals ;-) recht fit, aber nun sieht es nunmal anders aus!

Ziel: ca78kg, 80kg sind Pflicht! dh. ca 26kg müssen runter!!! 
Mit Mix aus Mountainbike,Rennrad,Krafttraining,Laufen. Durch meine beiden Hunde bin ich auch immer ein bissel in Bewegung.
Ernährung ist natürlich auch ein wichtiger Baustein.


Allen Anderen auch viel Erfolg in 2008 
Werde auch Wochenweise updaten.

ciao


----------



## Steinie (2. Januar 2008)

Moin!
Werde mich jetzt gleich mal mit 95.8Kg  und 29.5%  Fett auf die Piste machen!!!
Mein Wunsch wären mitte des Jahres 82-85 Kg   !!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Januar 2008)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> *loool* Ja verdammt stimmt ja *gg*
> Aber so abwägig ist es bald garnicht mehr, wie wars denn letztes Jahr als wir im April den Bombensommer hatten


Ja, stimmt, aber danach war er auch schon wieder vorbei.
Ich hatte aber bei allen Rennen 2007 super Wetter.
Staublunge in Sundern, Duisburg war auch wunderschön und Wetter (Ruhrbikefestival) war so naja, aber auch nicht nass. *freu*


KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Moin Moin ihr Chatter  ...
> 
> von dem was ich bisher gelesen hab, schien mir die Sole auch nicht so schlecht zu sein; aber wenn du das schreibst aus Erfahrung wirst dus wohl wissen  Andere Scheiben und Beläge hast du schon probiert?
> 
> ...


Hallo erstmal zusammen...
...wir haben es dann auch eingesehen   (es ging gestern schon per PN weiter   SRY! )
Mein Bruder sagt, die Sole ist nicht schlecht (Test aber auch nur ein paar Meter und auf der Staße).
Ich war bei einem Händler hier aus der Gegend (schon ein "Klassiker"), der meinte, dass es sowas wohl nicht gibt bzw, das, was es gibt, in seiner Erfahrung schlechter ist als die Originalbeläge.
Ob es neue Scheiben gibt? 
Gefühl, für das, was man fährt? Wie wäre es hiermit ?
Wer will schon sein Hm wissen? 
Gelände=alles außer Straße!  
Da rolle ich nämlich auch viel zu viel rum.

Heute ist Mittwoch 
Gruß Kai


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr schreibt hier alle was ihr erreichen wollt aber es werden kaum Erfahrungen oder Tipps für die Diät "verraten  Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr so für Geheimtipps habt. 
Ich zB verzichte im ersten Monat auf Kohlenhydrate und essen viel Magerquark, weißes Fleisch und Gemüse und trinke natürlich viel Wasser. Zusätzlich habe ich mir Aminosäuren besorgt. 

Und jetzt bitte nicht lachen!!!!! Auf dem Heimtrainer wickle ich mir Klarsichtfolie um den Bauch (ich glaube das wirkt ).
Jetzt seit ihr dran 
Gruß Marcus


----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall realistisch! Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch 28kg in einem Jahr abgenommen. Ohne Hungern und Probleme. 1kg pro Woche sind am Anfang locker zu schaffen, dann wird es schwieriger. Die letzten 5kg sind dann Krieg
> 
> Das Jahr hat 52 Wochen, das packst du schon!



Endlich mal was positives...... 

Ne, mal im Ernst, ich weiß selber, das ich mir ein hohes Ziel gesetzt habe, aber ich bin fest entschlossen.....

Natürlich findet eine Umstellung der Ernährung statt, dann will ich regelmäßig laufen und biken, wobei das biken im Vordergrund steht........ und wie die Lust und Laune es zulässt was Krafttraining.....

Mal sehen, aber ich bin guter Dinge.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte nicht lachen!!!!! Auf dem Heimtrainer wickle ich mir Klarsichtfolie um den Bauch (ich glaube das wirkt ).
> Jetzt seit ihr dran
> Gruß Marcus



      Geht bei mir nicht, da komm ich mit einer Rolle Folie nicht hin.....


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Geht bei mir nicht, da komm ich mit einer Rolle Folie nicht hin.....



Industriefolie!!!!! Eine Halterung an die Wand, ansetzen und drehen, drehen, drehen........


----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Industriefolie!!!!! Eine Halterung an die Wand, ansetzen und drehen, drehen, drehen........



Nagut, das ist ne Alternative.....und vom Ein- & Auspacken nimmt man auch noch ab.....

Aber das soll ja wirklich helfen, machen doch auch immer alte Frauen mit Cellulitis (?) auch immer .....


----------



## Tonino (2. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das Wichtigste ist, dass man selbst zufrieden ist!
> Wenn man sich wohl fühlt, aber immer noch schwerer ist als "das Zielgewicht", ist es doch trotzdem okay.
> Woher soll man wissen, wie man aussieht, wenn man 20-30kg leichter ist?
> Eine genaue Einschätzung ist da oft recht schwierig.
> ...



genau war mein Ansatzpunkt letztes Jahr etwas ab zu nehmen. Ich habe nicht mehr wohl in meiner Haut gefühlt und zur Radikalkur hatte ich nie den Willen. Ich bin dann zur Ernährungsberatung (zahlt die Krankenkasse) und hab meine Ernährung einfach umgestellt. Etwas auf Fett und Zucker geachtet und schon war´s OK. Mein Gewicht ist dann von 84 kg auf 78 kg bei 1,83 gesunken. Ich habe mich sehr wohl gefühlt.
Im Dezember habe ich dann wieder etwas über die Strenge geschlagen, was ich aber in Ordnung fand, und wieder etwas zugenommen. Jetzt stelle ich die Ernährung wieder etwas um und ich denke bis März bin ich wieder fit (Fastnacht wird wieder ein kleiner Rückschritt sein  ) 

Wichtig ist immer das man sich wohlfühlt!!

Das waren meine Anhaltspunkte:

- Süßstoff statt Zucker in den Kaffee
- regelmäßiger Essen
- kleinere Portionen (lieber einen Brezel mal zwischendurch)
- fettarme Wurst (Kochschinken, Putenschinken, usw. gibt)
- Vollkornbrötchen (halten länger an)
- Frischkäse statt Margarine
- zu jedem Gericht immer nur 1 EL ÖL
- Pommes selber machen und im Ofen (Pommes zuschneiden in einen Gefrierbeutel und einen EL Öl dazu, schütteln und in den Ofen)
- Fettarmes Fleisch
- mehr Salat (ohne Sahne)
- und einiges mehr

das hört sich am Anfang alles viel an aber wenn man den Dreh raus hat dann gewöhnt man sich daran und kann auch mal über die Strenge schlagen.

Wenns Eure Kasse bezahlt macht sich ein Besuch beim Ernährungsberate bezahlt!!

Viel Glück beim Abnehmen!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Hier werden so wenige Tipps gegeben, weil sich einige schon im VORGÄNGER-THREAD ausgelassen haben.
Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung:
Um abzunehmen braucht man nur eine NEGATIVE ENERGIEBILANZ!
Man muss also weniger Energie zu sich nehmen, als man über den Tag verbrennt.
Diese negative Energiebilanz sollte aber auch nicht zu stark ausfallen, da sonst ein Leistungsloch entsteht und auch in Sachen abnehmen gar nichts mehr geht (lieber jeden Tag ein bisschen weniger Energie zuführen als man braucht als einmal die Woche viel weniger zuzuführen).
Wie man da jetzt am besten hinkommt, kann ich nicht sagen.
Möglich ist: Kurz und knackig (über eine kurze Zeit alles geben und dann vom "Nachbrennen" `erhöhter Kalorien-Verbrauch über den Sport hinaus` profitieren) oder durch eine lange, aber langsame Fahrt auf einen hohen Kcal-Verbrauch kommen (das "Nachbrennen" fällt weg oder ist wesentlich schwächer ausgeprägt).
Dazu ist auch gezieltes Krafttraining eine gute Möglichkeit, den Körperfettanteil zu verringern.
Hier jetzt noch mal kurz meine eigene Erfahrung:
Vor knapp 2 Jahren habe ich so ca. 95kg gewogen.
Dann habe ich ein Bike gekriegt.
Ich bin im ersten Jahr ca. 1.200km (teilweise ohne Tacho) gefahren und habe so in etwa 7-8kg abgenommen.
Im zweiten Jahr  (2007) bin ich ungefähr 4.500km gefahren und habe so ca. 12kg abgenommen und bin jetzt so ca. 15kg leichter (habe auch wieder zugenommen ~5kg) als noch vor 2 Jahren.
Dazu bin ich um einiges sportlicher geworden.
Ich habe das durch eine kleine Ernährungsumstellung (habe bedingt durch Sport weniger Lust auf Süßes(früher: 5 Schokoriegel die Woche? Kein Problem!) und will mir durch sowas auch nicht den "Erfolg" kaputt machen) und natürlich die Zuführung von Sport erreicht.
Habe vorher im Grunde gar keinen Sport gemacht.
Ich meine, dass man sich aber trotzdem ab und zu (!) mal was gönnen sollte, weil es sonst auch keinen Spaß macht.
So schlimm ist es nicht, wenn man sich im Sommer nach einer 3-stündigen Tour mal ein kleines Eis gönnt 
Ich will nicht verschweigen, dass ich u. U. auch von mienem Alter (19) ein wenig profitiert habe.
Alkohol habe ich übrigens im Grunde noch nie getrunken.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr eure persönlichen Ziele erreicht,
Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend,
sorry, dass ich mich hier so in den Vordergrund dränge (ist normal nicht meine Art  Ehrlich!)

Gruß Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (2. Januar 2008)

Jaja Kai des sagen se alle  ...

aber eigentlich ist dem nicht soviel hinzuzufügen, auf ne negative Bilanz am Tagesende achte ich auch sehr.

Mein Vorsatz ist es, mir nichts zu verbieten... so gabs an Weihnachten auch einen bunten Teller, nur wird der halt anstatt in 3 Tagen in 2 Wochen gefuttert...
(den Grundsatz "Lieber kurz viel zu viel essen als lange wenig zu viel" hab ich zwar im Hinterkopf, aber ich achte trotz süßem trotzdem auf die Bilanz...)

Außreisertage (diese refeed-days) gibts bei mir auch ab und an. und man fühlt sich auch richtig super dabei, weil sie einem ja quasi helfen abzunehmen ...

so soweit sogut für den Moment!

Schönen *MITTWOCH*-Abend noch (man lernt ja nicht aus  )


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Jaja Kai des sagen se alle  ...


Wennse mich kennen würdest, wüsstest du, dass das nicht so daher gesagt ist 


KaiservonChina schrieb:


> aber eigentlich ist dem nicht soviel hinzuzufügen, auf ne negative Bilanz am Tagesende achte ich auch sehr.


Vielen Dank, Danke 


KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Mein Vorsatz ist es, mir nichts zu verbieten... so gabs an Weihnachten auch einen bunten Teller, nur wird der halt anstatt in 3 Tagen in 2 Wochen gefuttert...
> (den Grundsatz "Lieber kurz viel zu viel essen als lange wenig zu viel" hab ich zwar im Hinterkopf, aber ich achte trotz süßem trotzdem auf die Bilanz...)


Das ist doch schon mal gar nicht sooo schlecht.


KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Außreisertage (diese refeed-days) gibts bei mir auch ab und an. und man fühlt sich auch richtig super dabei, weil sie einem ja quasi helfen abzunehmen ...


Häääh? Refeed- days?   
Jetzt kommste wieder mit so Fremdwörtern um die Ecke.
Ich habe sogar nachbrennen erklärt 


KaiservonChina schrieb:


> (man lernt ja nicht aus  )


*Schlaumeiermodusan*
Das ist falsch. Man lernt nie aus.
*schlaumeiermodusaus*

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai (*Steilvorlagennutzer*  )


----------



## pamami (2. Januar 2008)

JA es muß eine Kombination aus Essenumstellung und Training sein.

Bei mir würde es schon am Anfang helfen die 2 Feierabendbiere jeden Tag weg zu lassen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Januar 2008)

@ pamami
Ööööhmmm, dann mach es doch  

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (2. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wennse mich kennen würdest, wüsstest du, dass das nicht so daher gesagt ist
> 
> Vielen Dank, Danke
> 
> ...



 Recht hast du!
man muss ja auch mal nachgeben können  

was die refeed-days angeht (das hab ich auch irgendwo hier im Forum gelesen) ist einfach der englische Ausdruck für diese Ausreißertage. Also einfach dem Körper vorgaukeln, dass man gar nicht abnimmt, sondern alles in bester Ordnung ist  und dabei dann sogar etwas mehr Kalorien zu sich nehmen, als es der eigentliche Bedarf erfordert (Schlaraffenland-Modus)

So fährt man nicht auf Sparflamme, oder vielleicht kürzer  
Vom Nachbrenneffekt hab ich wiederum aber noch nie was gehört, muss ich mal an mir beobachten (soferns da was zu beobachten gibt  ) ...

in diesem Sinne, immer ne handbreit Weg unter den Reifen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Januar 2008)

@ KaiservonChina
Schön, dass du die "refeed days" noch mal erklärt hast.
Jetzt wissen dann alle, was gemeint ist.
Kurze Nachfrage: Wieso fährt der Körper bei Gewichtsreduktion durch Sport auf Spaflamme? Ist das einfach durch die negative Energiebilanz?

Gruß Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (2. Januar 2008)

Das war weniger für den Sportteil des Abnehmens gedacht, als mehr für den Essteil.
Angenommen, ich ess nur noch 1000 Kalorien pro Tag und bräuchte 2500, dann könnte wohl trotz viel Sport nur langsam abnehmen. Weil alles was ich an Kalorien zu mir nehm, wird so gut wie möglich verwertet. und wieder angenommen, ich nehme 2000 Kalorien zu mir bei einem 2500-Bedarf, mach Sport und ess ab und an auch mal 2800 oder 3000, weiß mein Körper, aha da kommt ja noch Nachschub - wir sind noch nicht in der Mitte Sibiriens ...
Mal plakativ formuliert. Ich hoff ich hab nix durcheinander gebracht...

Wünsch dir/euch was,
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Das war weniger für den Sportteil des Abnehmens gedacht, als mehr für den Essteil.
> Angenommen, ich ess nur noch 1000 Kalorien pro Tag und bräuchte 2500, dann könnte wohl trotz viel Sport nur langsam abnehmen. Weil alles was ich an Kalorien zu mir nehm, wird so gut wie möglich verwertet. und wieder angenommen, ich nehme 2000 Kalorien zu mir bei einem 2500-Bedarf, mach Sport und ess ab und an auch mal 2800 oder 3000, weiß mein Körper, aha da kommt ja noch Nachschub - wir sind noch nicht in der Mitte Sibiriens ...
> Mal plakativ formuliert. Ich hoff ich hab nix durcheinander gebracht...
> 
> ...


Hallo Gerd,
die "Sparflamme" ist also unabhängig vom Sport?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kettenbeisser (2. Januar 2008)

aaalso ich bin im Momment 102Kg/182cm bis im juli möcht ich 90 sein und bis ende jahr 85Kg

auch 30kg ist durchaus ein realistisches ziel es kommt entgegen der wissenschaft welche mit durchschnittsdaten rechnet *nach meiner meinung* vorallem auf den eigenen körper an ob man genetisch eher ein schlanker typ ist oder halt gut einlagert...

ich habe auch schon 5kg pro monat abgenommen 95 auf 80und zwar ohne diät nur mit laangen biketouren da war nichts von jojo effekt spürbar... es ging nähmlich langsam (inner 2 jahren nichtstun, sitzende arbeit, ungesunde ernährung mit viel bier ect.) auf meine 102kg bei 1.82cm rauf...

keine ahnung ob das gesund war so schnell abnehmen aber ich fühlte mich gut und da war auch kein übertraining spürbar... aufehört hatte ich dann weil ich mir das schulterblatt gebrochen hatte.. danach neuer jop (einarbeitungsphase ect.) und dann war ich wieder 95kg... wenn ich 95kg bin bin ich schlapp und dauermüde dann fehlt mir die movation überhaubt was zu machen mit computerspielen und tv hab ich mich dann auf mein jeztiges gewicht gebrach... 

*aber jetzt ist schluss.*

ich bin nun auch über 30 jahre alt, langsam muss ich meinem körper etwas mehr aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen. also habe ich mich gleich für den bikemaster (75 km / 3000 hm) angemeldet... man soll ja ziele haben und ein gewichtsziel ist mir doch zuwenig  

ich trainiere im ga1 bereich 2x 1,5 und 1x2h danach 2 frei wo ich bisschen spazieren geh oder schwimmen (keine bahnen ziehn sondern nur plantschen für die bewegung)
keinenfalls wil ich mich in den nächsten 3 monaten übertun sodern eine stabile grundlage aufbauen denkt ihr das kann man als training so durchziehn ?

mal sehen werd meine fortschritte/rückschläge hier posten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Januar 2008)

Kettenbeisser schrieb:


> aaalso ich bin im Momment 102Kg/182cm bis im juli möcht ich 90 sein und bis ende jahr 85Kg
> ...
> ich trainiere im ga1 bereich 2x 1,5 und 1x2h danach 2 frei wo ich bisschen spazieren geh oder schwimmen (keine bahnen ziehn sondern nur plantschen für die bewegung)
> keinenfalls wil ich mich in den nächsten 3 monaten übertun sodern eine stabile grundlage aufbauen denkt ihr das kann man als training so durchziehn ?
> ...


Mal sehen ob du das Ziel erreichst. Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg dabei. 
Was hast du denn vor den 2 Jahren getan?
2 Jahre sind natürlich schon lang, aber wenn du vor 2 Jahren noch recht sportlich aktiv warst, sollte es dir etwas leichter fallen.
Zum Thema Training:
Ob das reicht, hängt davon ab, wo du hin willlst. Willst du einen Marathon oder ein anderes Rennen fahren?
Du willst wirklich bei Schnee und Eis 2h im Ga1-Bereich biken?
Oder hast du einen Hometrainer/Rolle/...?
Der Ga1-Bereich ist doch ziemlich öde, oder nicht?
Hast du denn eine Leistungsdiagnostik gemacht und kannst deine Pulswerte, die du in den entprechenden Bereichen fahren kannst/sollst/musst, wirklich genau eingrenzen? Hast du einen Pulsmesser?
Um wirklich z. B. für einen Marathon zu trainieren, ist es nicht damit getan, nur Ga1 zu fahren. Mehr dazu aber, wenn du sowas in der Art geplant hast.

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai
P.S.: Ich habe auch (noch) keinen Pulsmesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (2. Januar 2008)

Also, da bei mir nix mehr zu optimieren ist, habe ich eben das Ziel die 20.000km - Marke zu überrollen...


----------



## Kettenbeisser (3. Januar 2008)

ich habe mir keine spezielle mühe gegeben damals als ich so schnell abgenommen habe einfah aus spass an der freude gas gegeben beim bike und eigentlich nie auf die wage gestanden als die kollegen jedes mal fanden das ich durchsichtiger werden hab ich ich dann doch gewogen und war doch sehr überrsch soviel speck runtergerubelt zu haben... 

ich trainiere im fitnesszenter das bike ist eingmotet wenn ich noch raus gehe dan hchstens auf ne frreridetour im schnee  calkonitest (der wie das heisst hab ich gemacht)
laktattest werd ich aber nächste woche noch dranhängen danach jeden monat einen um den fortschritt mitzunehmen und in der richigen zone zu traineren... ich tainiere das erste mal nach plan bin gespannt wie es sich entwickelt... immo tret ich in zeitlupe vor mich hin weil mein puls so hoch ist


----------



## avant (3. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich meine 86,6 kg bei 1,81m (reduziert in 07 von 97,5kg)  aus dem Vorjahr gut über den Jahreswechsel retten konnte sind meine Wünsche für 08 eher bescheidener: runter auf 80-82 kg und das Gewicht halten.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Suedlicht (3. Januar 2008)

Bin auch dabei, bei 1.93 und 120 kg sollte da auch was gehen!!
War den Sommer nicht besonders lustig mich mit den Pfunden den Gaviapaß hoch zu kurbeln, aber gegangen ists auch. Der Vorteil ists dass man während einer Woche AX zum Schluß richtig gut in die Klamotten passt! Mein Ziel 15 kg bis Sommer (AX im August) und 20 kg 2008!

So wie werd ichs machen?? Bin ja schleisslich ein Abnehmspezialist (aber zunehmen kann ich noch besser    ),hab schon zweimal die 20 kg geknackt aber eben auch wieder in die Gegenrichtung! Mein Plan, Frühstück und Mittag normal (aber bewusster bei Butter oder Öl) dann abends nur noch ein Salat oder Obst, hauptsache was im Bauch! Zum Thema Bier: entweder mit Mineralwasser zum "sauren Radler" pimpen oder der Umstieg zum Weinschorle! Ich hör schon wieder die Ernährunsspezialisten dass das nichts bringt, aber denkt dran: es hilft schon wenn man dran glaubt und das Leben soll ja auch noch Spaß machen!

Grüssle aus dem wilden Süden, Südlicht


----------



## KaiservonChina (3. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> die "Sparflamme" ist also unabhängig vom Sport?
> 
> Gruß Kai




Genau, so hab ich das verstanden 

Schoenen Donnerstag wünsch ich euch, die Motivation hier drin ist richtig spürbar, das find ich super !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Januar 2008)

@ KaiservonChina
Na dann habe ich es ja jetzt dann auch endlich verstanden.
Danke! 

Auch dir einen schönen Donnerstag noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Januar 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Gut dass es einen 2008'er gibt. Wie im endenden 2007'er schon angemerkt muss ich in 24Stunden-Form kommen sprich von 92kg bei 1,93 auf 78-82Kg runterkommen. Gewichtschwankung ist so groß, da ich noch nicht genau weiß wie viel Muskeln ich im Oberkörper und im Rücken aufbauen werde.
> 
> Mein größter Anreiz: Fahrradteile kaufen die nur bis 85kg freigegeben sind....da muss man einfach abnehmen.
> 
> ...



Mal so nebenbei bemerkt sieht man bei 1,93m und 78-82 kilo aus wie ein Hering, is net persönlich gemeint aber übertreibs net mit dem abnehmen.
Könnt sonst ungesund werden, vorallem wenn du mal krank wirst und reserven brauchst. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ihr schreibt hier alle was ihr erreichen wollt aber es werden kaum Erfahrungen oder Tipps für die Diät "verraten  Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr so für Geheimtipps habt.
> Ich zB verzichte im ersten Monat auf Kohlenhydrate und essen viel Magerquark, weißes Fleisch und Gemüse und trinke natürlich viel Wasser. Zusätzlich habe ich mir Aminosäuren besorgt.
> ...



So abwegig find ich das garnicht, hab ich selbst auch schon probiert.
Aber du hast doch erwähnt das du ehemaliger Muay-Thai Sportler bist, dann solltest du dein Kampfsporttraining wieder aufnehmen, dann purzeln auch die Pfunde und zwar RUCKZUCK.....
Und von Diäten halte ich persönlich gar nix, denn bei jeder Diät fehlt immer was wichtiges.
Mein Tip, ernähr dich vernünftig, ab und an darfs auch mal ein Döner oder ne Pizza sein.
In Verbindung mit viel Sport kann nix mehr schiefgehen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2008)

@Stolli

Mit dem MUAY THAI habe ich immer wieder  versucht  anzufangen, aber die lieben Knochen halten das nicht  mehr aus.  Habe 88 damit angefangen und musste leider 99 aufhören und dann kamen die Pfunde bis auf 118 kg. 
Du hast schon recht mit der Diät, ich mache auch nur im Januar diese Sache ohne Kohlenhydrate, ich brauche das als Start für ein paar Kilo. Danach kommt eine vernünftige Ernährung und viiiiel Radeln.
Danke und Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Harry_I (3. Januar 2008)

Meine Tips zum abnehmen: (Diese haben Anfang 2007 gut funktioniert, so dass ich Heuer vielleicht die "Grenze" nur um 1-2 kg runtersetze - oder auch nicht)

Ich hatte 105 kg (bei 196cm) und wollte auf unter 100 kg kommen (habe ich auch geschafft).
Realistisch ist meiner Meinung nach *0,5 kg pro Woche*. 

*1. Kalender mit dem Zielgewicht schreiben!* Jede Woche 0,5 kg weniger Zielgewicht.

*2. Wiegen! *Jeden Morgen vor dem Frühstück. Gewicht notieren!

*3. Sanktionen einhalten!* (ist mein tatsächliches Gewicht höher als mein Zielgewicht, wird an diesem Tag  ab 15.00 Uhr *NICHTS* mehr bzw. nur noch FatBurner (nur Eiweiß kaum Kohlehydrate wie Salat, mageres Fleisch/Fisch, Magerjoghurt mit Süßstoff, ..) gegessen. Diese Nahrungsmittel (also das viele Eiweiß) verbrauchen mehr Kalorieen bei der Verarbeitung als sie dem Körper zuführen.  Auch bei Getränken auf die Kohlehydrate achten! (nur Wasser, evtl. Mineraldrink, Weinschorle 1:5) 

*4. Ziele kummunizieren. *Seinen Mitmenschen mitteilen, dass man abnimmt (auf Diät ist) und somit auch bei Einladungen etwas wählerischer isst bzw. weniger.

Bin ich aber in meinem Zielkorridor, dann kann ich ganz normal essen. Mit dem geänderten Bewusstsein und der möglichen Strafe am nächsten Tag werde ich automatisch weniger essen.

Vorteil bei obiger Methode ist, dass es nur wenige klar definierte Regeln gibt.
Zur Unterstützung kann ich alle anderen Abnehmtipps zusätzlich verwenden (lange Trainigseinheiten zum Fettverbrennen mit geringer Belastung, jede Bewegung verbraucht Kalorieen, großes Glas Wasser vor Hauptmahlzeit, langsames Essen, Apfel als Zwischenmahlzeit, Mager- statt Vollfettprodukte, Vollkornbrot statt Weißbrot, L-Carnitin vor Ausdauereinheit ... usw).

So lange ich mich an die *Regeln* halte, kann es auch keinen JoJo Effekt geben!

Harry

*Die Chance ein Ziel zu erreichen steigt schon dadurch, dass überhaupt ein klares Ziel gesteckt wird!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Januar 2008)

Ich halte auch von Diäten GAR NIX!
Sie helfen, keine Frage, man nimmt (zumindest am Anfang) ab. Dann kommt aber irgendwann der Punkt, an dem man nicht mehr abnimmt.
Dann setzt man die Diät wieder ab und nimmt wieder zu (u. U. mehr als man abgenommen hat).
Die andere Möglichkeit ist es, die Diät ein Leben lang durchzuziehen (Vermeidung vom JoJo-Effekt). Das ist aber auch nicht zu empfehlen, weil einem, wie gesagt, bei einer Diät immer was fehlt, was aber benötigt wird.
Also: *Finger weg von Diäten*- es bringt nichts! NICHTS!!!

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Stolli
> 
> Mit dem MUAY THAI habe ich immer wieder  versucht  anzufangen, aber die lieben Knochen halten das nicht  mehr aus.  Habe 88 damit angefangen und musste leider 99 aufhören und dann kamen die Pfunde bis auf 118 kg.
> Du hast schon recht mit der Diät, ich mache auch nur im Januar diese Sache ohne Kohlenhydrate, ich brauche das als Start für ein paar Kilo. Danach kommt eine vernünftige Ernährung und viiiiel Radeln.
> ...



Na ja ich bin auch ein Wätzchen von 98 - 100 kilo, bin auch MartialArts-Sportler(TaekWonDo,Kickboxen)
Sollst ja auch keine Turniere kämpfen, aber das Training ist spitze.
Versuchs mal mit Tae-Bo das ist klasse
Seilspringen z.b. ist auch nicht zu verachten.....da fallen die Kalorien wie nix.
Bin 1,95m hoch bei einem derzeitigen Fettgehalt von ca. 15-16 %.
Du packst das schon.  
Gruß
Micha (Stolli)


----------



## K3RMIT (4. Januar 2008)

Ich würde gerne wieder joggen gehen da für mich damals da am meisten Pfunde schmolzen, mehr sogar als beim biken.
Fand es super geil wie man total abschalten konnte nach einigen Kilometer und den Kopf frei bekam und an nichts mehr dachte.

Leider geht das joggen nicht mehr mit meinen Rückenschmerzen, einige sagen joggen sei gut für den Rücken andere meinen das es schlecht ist.

Tja was nun?
Wie kommts das andere mit Bandscheibenvorfall wieder joggen und ich mit so'ner käsigen Vorwölbung nicht mehr joggen kann 

Ich werd wohl dann neben biken dann auch schwimmen müssen.


----------



## pisskopp (4. Januar 2008)

Hör auf zu fressen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. Januar 2008)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wieder joggen gehen da für mich damals da am meisten Pfunde schmolzen, mehr sogar als beim biken.
> Fand es super geil wie man total abschalten konnte nach einigen Kilometer und den Kopf frei bekam und an nichts mehr dachte.
> 
> Leider geht das joggen nicht mehr mit meinen Rückenschmerzen, einige sagen joggen sei gut für den Rücken andere meinen das es schlecht ist.
> ...



Womit man auch sehr schön Kalorien verbrennen kann ist Inlineskaten, da wird der ganze Körper beansprucht, beim Joggen zwar auch aber das Gestauche auf die Gelenke durchs laufen is nix. 
Beim Inlinern hast du runde schonende Bewegungen die aber die Verbrennung sehr gut anregen. 
Ach und nicht weniger essen ist die Devise sondern mehr, über den Tag verteilt, damit der Stoffwechsel immer was zu tun hat. 
Und zu deinem Rücken sag ich nur eins, schonmal mit gezieltem Rückentraining versucht....?
Der Rückenstrecker und die gesamte Rumpfmuskulatur wollen gestärkt sein, um den Belastungen beim biken stand zu halten.
Kann ein Liedchen von singen bei 1,95m Größe.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## K3RMIT (4. Januar 2008)

oh geil stimmt Inlineskaten, da hab ich ja noch welche im Keller, die werd ich im Frühjahr gleich mal rauskramen.
Freu mich schon total aufn Sommer mit Skaten und biken und bald wieder schwimmen und Fitness....

Rückenstrecker ist bei mir überproportional stärker als Bauchmuskulatur, wurde gemessen und ich trainier da ziemlich hart immer.
Mach sowas wie früher das fpz (www.fpz.de) wo du wirklich komplett eingespannt bist in den Geräten und per Aufsicht bis an die Maximalgrenze der Belastbarkeit gehst so das du gerade noch 60 sek. lang die Wiederholungen schaffst.
Von dem her darf ich schon sagen das da kaum fehlt *g* vorallem da ich eh ziemlich viel in den bereich auch privat trainiere und Wirbelsäulentraining usw usw.


----------



## Aison (4. Januar 2008)

Habe gerade zufällig dieses Dokument gefunden. Wer gerne bisschen ergänzende Literatur geniesst, soll mal reinschauen.

http://www.asvz.ch/pdf/fatburner.pdf


----------



## KaiservonChina (4. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Habe gerade zufällig dieses Dokument gefunden. Wer gerne bisschen ergänzende Literatur geniesst, soll mal reinschauen.
> 
> http://www.asvz.ch/pdf/fatburner.pdf



super Link, hab ich direkt gelesen  !
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Januar 2008)

Yo, ich kann dem Kaiser da nur zustimmen.
Der Link ist echt super!
Danke Aison! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (4. Januar 2008)

link nur kurz gesichtet, gespeichert und werd ihn mal in aller Ruhe zu gemüte führen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Larse (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo allseits,

nachdem ich nun den Vorgänger-Thread ein wenig studiert habe, und doch sehr überrascht war, wieviel man selbst in kurzer Zeit abnehmen kann will ich mich jetzt hier auch einlinken.

Bin 34 J., hab ein Kampfgewicht von z.Z. 94,5 kg bei 1,80 m, und möchte mal wieder auf angenehme 85kg kommen. Ich treibe eigentlich auch regelmäßig Sport, aber seit ich 30 bin, so bilde ich mir das auf jeden Fall ein, nehme ich Jahr für Jahr kontinuierlich zu. Damit muß jetzt Schluß sein! 
Ich hoffe jetzt mal, das ich hier die nötige Motivation dafür finde...


----------



## SSaM85 (5. Januar 2008)

ich werde dieses jahr auch wieder dabei sein, habe in den letzten 2 wochen ziemlich gut zugeschlagen- hat zwar auf der waage nicht sooo viel verändert (2,5kg mehr) aber ich merks schon extrem


----------



## jazznova (5. Januar 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> hat zwar auf der waage nicht sooo viel verändert (2,5kg mehr) aber ich merks schon extrem



Naja, 2,5 Kg in zwei Wochen des ist schon anständig wenn man weiß wie hart es ist die 2,5 Kg in 2 Wochen abzunehmen  

Aber das Jahr ist jung und wir sind voller taten  War eben auch mein Hausstrecke laufen und morgen werde ich mal des Bike untern hintern klemmen  

Gestern kam mir noch die Idee ne alternative Sportart zu suchen und bin bei Ju Jutzu gelandet, bestimmt tolles Fitnessprogramm und zusätzlich tue ich was für meine Selbstverteidung.
Werde mir das mal am Dienstag anschauen, vielleicht gefällt mir das ja


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2008)

@SSaM85
2,5kg in 2 Wochen? 
Was hast du gemacht? Die ganze Zeit gelegen und Schoki gegessen? 
Wenn das nicht viel ist, was ist dann viel?
Aber wäre ja langweilig, wenn man für's nächste Jahr kein Ziel mehr hat, wa? 

Das Wetter ist ja nicht so toll (ach ja, es ist ja Winter ).

Gruß und viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß beim (Wieder-)Loswerden.
Kai


----------



## jazznova (5. Januar 2008)

hehe, für seine Sünde bekommt er gleich von uns noch eine mit...nicht schlimm genug der Schock auf der Waage 
Morgen mußt 2-3h Biken gehen dann haste wenigstens ne gute tat vollbracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2008)

@ jazznova & SSaM85
Und noch mal einen drauf:
Threadtitel:
"Der gute Vorsatz für 2008 !! DER SPECK MUSS IMMER NOCH WEG !! "
Du hast zugenommen und es hier gepostet.
Das war also OT  (aber da bist du ja in bester Gesellschaft- sry noch mal!  )
So und jetzt geh raus Biken!

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Es kommen auch wieder besere Zeiten- versprochen!


----------



## Larse (5. Januar 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> ich werde dieses jahr auch wieder dabei sein, habe in den letzten 2 wochen ziemlich gut zugeschlagen- hat zwar auf der waage nicht sooo viel verändert (2,5kg mehr) aber ich merks schon extrem



genau das hat bei mir den Ausschlag gegeben jetzt was dagegen tun zu müssen. Ich habs nämlich auch geschafft vom 23.12. - 02.01. 2kg zuzulegen.
Aber bei meinen Portionen wundert mich das nicht 

Aber jetzt wird alles besser, ich fühle es schon.....


----------



## KaiservonChina (5. Januar 2008)

"bessere Zeit:"

ich kann ihn da schon gut verstehen: Es gibt ja die so genannten Hard-Gainer, die nur sehr schwer an Gewicht zu nehmen, obwohl sie reinstopfen, was geht. Ich bin da auch schätzungsweise ein although-Gainer, der zunimmt trotz Training  ...

War aber heute trotz Regen draußen für 25 Kilometer... zwar zuhause alles pitschnass, aber das liegt jetzt schon in der Waschmaschine. und ich sitz vorm Heizlüfter .

Übrigens einen Aufwärtstrend am Montag hab ich sicherlich, denn ich bin wieder in der Studienstadt auf der anderen Waage, die irgendwie nicht so gnädig ist... aber damit werd ich leben müssen ...

bis dann, viel Spass beim Biken!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2008)

Ach so, ihr nehmt gar nicht ab, sondern dreht einfach an der analogen Waage, ja?
Na so wird das nie was! 
Ich habe gerade total Lust auf Schokolade und will aber bei dem Wetter mit meinem Bike nicht raus. Da muss ich mir das also auch verkneifen. Wenn ich viel fahre, habe ich das nicht.
Irgendwie hat mir Weihnachten wieder Lust auf Schokolade und so gemacht.
Ich habe über die Feiertage abgenommen (von 80,05kg auf 79,90kg vom 24.12. bis zum 27. oder 28.12.).
Ich bin in der Zeit 6km gefahren (kann also kein Grund sein) und habe mich sonst im Grunde ausschließlich von Kuchen,... ernährt.
Ich erkläre mir das mit einer schlechten Waage.
Irgendwie kann das ja alles nicht sein.
Auf jeden Fall toll, das mich meine Waage in meinem Vorhaben unterstützt. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## bikediva (5. Januar 2008)

hallo @ all,
bin mit meinen derzeit 57 kg und einer größe von 1,60 m zwar nicht übergewichtig, möchte aber trotzdem unbedingt bis zum sommer wieder mein renngewicht von 49-52kg erreichen.
werde wieder meine ernährung auf gesund umpolen und zusatzlich zum biken, laufen und schwimmen krafttraining einbauen. somit wird das schon,
lg bikediva


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo bikediva
Ja wollen wir es für dich hoffen.
Ich halte dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen. 

MfG


----------



## bikediva (5. Januar 2008)

danke kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2008)

Bitte schön!
Ich will aber auch von den Erfolgen hören 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## bikediva (5. Januar 2008)

kein problem. wenn es morgen net regnet werde ich biken, wenn es denn regnet werde ich laufen. wünsche dir ebenfalls einen schönen abend.
lg bikediva


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> hallo @ all,
> bin mit meinen derzeit 57 kg und einer größe von 1,60 m zwar nicht übergewichtig, möchte aber trotzdem unbedingt bis zum sommer wieder mein renngewicht von 49-52kg erreichen.
> werde wieder meine ernährung auf gesund umpolen und zusatzlich zum biken, laufen und schwimmen krafttraining einbauen. somit wird das schon,
> lg bikediva


....und heute fängst Du gleich damit an. Schön mit dem Bike inne Disco zum zappeln  Mini-Rock mit Bike-Schuh sieht bestimmt cool aus. 
Viel Erfolg und einen schönen Sa.
und nicht so viel Alk..........
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikediva (5. Januar 2008)

na klar: mini, enges race top und radschuhe. damit falle ich garantiert auf. viel spass euch allen beim feiern, trainieren etc. liebe grüße die bikediva


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> kein problem. wenn es morgen net regnet werde ich biken, wenn es denn regnet werde ich laufen. wünsche dir ebenfalls einen schönen abend.
> lg bikediva


Ja, aber übertreibe es nicht (eher allgemeine Aussage, weniger auf dein Vorhaben morgen).
Mache immer nur so viel, wie du dir auch am nächsten Tag wieder zutraust.  
Dann klappt das auch alles.

MfG Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (5. Januar 2008)

kurze zwischenfrage: kennt ihr euch  
oder kommt mir des bloß so vor...
aber Carbonschuhe und Mini - das hätt schon was


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2008)

Also ich kenne sie nicht


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2008)

ich auch nicht.


----------



## bikediva (5. Januar 2008)

ich kenne euch auch nicht. aber darf ich vorstellen: bikediva


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88  

Kai


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2008)

ich bin der Marcus aus Hamburg


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. Januar 2008)

Angenehm, es grüßt der Stollenreifenheizer aus der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main. 
Gruß 
Micha(Stolli)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marschi112 (5. Januar 2008)

Aber morgen gehts aufs Bike  !!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2008)

Bei dem Wetter?
Na ihr seid ja hart drauf 
Ich glaube nicht, dass man mich morgen draußen auf dem Bike sieht.
Lang lebe die Heimarbeit. Aber auch das weiß ich noch nicht.
Das Jahr ist noch lang Leute.

Gruß Kai


----------



## marschi112 (5. Januar 2008)

Na ne kurze runde sollte doch drin sein!
Aber erstmal sehen wie das wetter morgen früh ist?
Habe leider keine rolle,war mir das geld immer zu schade.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2008)

Mit einer Rolle kann ich dienen. Ich will sie loswerden. Aber du kämpfst ja wohl auch gerade dagegen. Sonst wärst du ja nicht hier 
Bei mir reicht es auch nur zu einem Hometrainer. Immerhin spare ich mir den Laufradwechsel  . Aber toll finde ich die Lösung auch nicht gerade. Ist aber immer noch besser als gar nichts zu machen. Na mal sehen, wie das Wetter morgen so ist.

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (5. Januar 2008)

na denn  ... KaiservonChina, nice to meet you!

Hometrainer ist schon was total anderes find ich... wir haben so einen mit nem Sofa (quasi) als Sitz und man sitzt halt lang nicht so sportlich wie auf nem Bike... und die Landschaft fehlt mir dadrauf einfach, deshalb überleg ichs mir lieber immer 2 mal ob draußen nicht so die Welt noch nicht untergeht, sodass ich mich aufs Bike schwingen kann ... (heut 25km  )

Guts Nächtle!
Gerd


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir bei ebay ein gebrauchtes Schwinn Spinning Bike gekauft. Das ist echt super, habe einen neuen Sattel und neue Pedalen montiert. Der Wiederstand ist super gleichmäßig und man kann auch im stehen fahren. Bei einem guten Film sind 2 Std. schnell vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (5. Januar 2008)

Sobald morgen trocken ist gehe ich raus...wenns dann anfängt juckt mich des nicht mehr 
Aber in Wald werde ich morgen auch nicht gehen, sone Matschschlacht brauch ich dann auch nicht  
Wird wohl ne schöne Runde am Main lang ~50km wenns nicht so stark regnet.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen
@ KaiservonChina
Man kann den Sattel doch auch tauschen und einen normalen Sattel und Lenker montieren. Das schafft immer noch keine sportliche Sitzposition, erhöht aber den Komfort enorm. Leider habe ich dieses Feature (noch) nicht.
@ hhninja81
Ich kann nicht im Stehen fahren (zumindest nicht richtig). D. h., ich bin gezwungen, die ganze Zeit auf diesem Schiff von Sattel zu sitzen. 
Da kommen einem 2 Stunden schon mal wie 2 Wochen vor.
Na ja, ich hoffe ja auch noch, dass ich morgen fahren kann- und zwar auf meinem Bike.

MfG Kai


----------



## marschi112 (6. Januar 2008)

@ Race-Kralle88 die rollen die du meinst hab ich genug ,die Behalte mal schön selber  
Ich hab sowieso kein platz für son Homtrainer da gehe ich lieber raus.
Aber der innere Schweinehund ist bei schlechtem Wetter immer Doppelt so stark da muß mann sich selber in den A.... Tretten sonst wirts nichts.


Gruß Dirk


----------



## K3RMIT (6. Januar 2008)

*laut loslach*
Wie süss......das Forum ist von Testesteron überschwemmt.
Es muss nur mal eine Frau reinschnuppern


----------



## bikediva (6. Januar 2008)

morgen @ all,
also bei mir hier ist das wetter gar nicht so schlecht. hat 5 grad und es ist trocken. zu meiner freude liegt auch kein eis mehr. werde also biken. ordentlich durch den schlmm heizen und danach glücklich in die wanne schnuggeln. lg bikediva


----------



## marschi112 (6. Januar 2008)

Na dann viel spass !!
Bei mir ist 1,5 cm Eis auf den Gewegen und Regnen tuts auch noch bei 0,5 Grad   .
Habe kein bock mich auf die fresse zu Packen und deswegen bleibe ich lieber zuhause.


Gruß Dirk


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Januar 2008)

marschi112 schrieb:


> @ Race-Kralle88 die rollen die du meinst hab ich genug ,die Behalte mal schön selber


Schade, aber mein Angebot steht noch.


marschi112 schrieb:


> Ich hab sowieso kein platz für son Homtrainer da gehe ich lieber raus.
> Aber der innere Schweinehund ist bei schlechtem Wetter immer Doppelt so stark da muß mann sich selber in den A.... Tretten sonst wirts nichts.


Wieso haben immer alle kein Platz für so einen Hometrainer? Ausreden?!


marschi112 schrieb:


> Na dann viel spass !!
> Bei mir ist 1,5 cm Eis auf den Gewegen und Regnen tuts auch noch bei 0,5 Grad   .
> Habe kein bock mich auf die fresse zu Packen und deswegen bleibe ich lieber zuhause.


Weise, weise :daumen
Ich habe mir bei so einer Aktion am 2. Weihnachtstag nach 6km das Schaltauge verbogen. Bei Eis immer daheim bleiben (ist besser  )

Gruß Kai


----------



## bikediva (6. Januar 2008)

ja eis ist ne gefährliche sache!!


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2008)

Mahlzeit,
hier in HH sind Plusgrade und ich habe gerade meine erste schöne Outdoor-Tour 2008 gemacht. Scheiß GA 1, der Boden wurde immer weicher und ich hatte das Gefühl ich stehe. War aber trotzdem geil und der Tag ist gerettet! Bin mal gespannt was die Waage morgen sagt. 
Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag und nicht soviel Kuchen!!
Gruß Marcus


----------



## jazznova (6. Januar 2008)

Bei uns war TOP-Wetter, Sonnenschein und 7°  
Bin ne schöne Tour am Main lang, am ende waren es 62km und ich bin zufrieden, besser kann man den Tag ja nicht geniesen und wer weiß wann es wieder so schön ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larse (6. Januar 2008)

So, hab gestern nochmal meinen Körper richtig entwässert --- mit Alohol 
Heut gleich mal ein gutes kg weniger auf der Waage. Was will man mehr 

Ne, jetzt im Ernst, ab heute gilts. Kann aber leider nicht raus, bin auf Arbeit. Wetter hier ist auch beschissen, hab also heut nichts versäumt.
Wünsch allen gutes Gelingen hier beim Abspecken.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2008)

War gestern und heute laufen...... das soll schon was heissen für so nen laufmuffel wie mich, aber ich habs mir ja selbst ausgesucht, übringens, wen es einen interessiert.
Die Erfidung mit dem iPod und nike+ sportkit ist echt genial......

Morgen werde ich meine Uschi (mein Bike) aus der Werkstatt abholen und wenn das Wetter es zulässt sitze ich am Mittwoch im Sattel *freufreufreu*


----------



## Larse (6. Januar 2008)

wie lange und wie weit läuft man denn so? Also bei mir ist nach ner dreiviertel-Stunde der Ofen aus. Sind dann so 5,5km Wegstrecke. Danach bin ich meistens platt.

Dann doch lieber 2-3 Stunden biken. 

Hallo Bikediva, willkommen im Club. Muß ja sagen, die 57 kg sind schon recht gut verteilt wie ich sehe


----------



## lopeng (6. Januar 2008)

Hi,

so, möchte mich jetzt auch mal einklinken. Ich habe meine körperliche Ertüchtigung Anfang November, aufgrund von Ausreden wie Berufsstress und Umzug eingestellt, und dabei mein Gewicht von 75,5 kg auf stolze 81,0 kg hochgeschraubt!!  Seit 1.1.2008 bin ich jetzt wieder dran, und habe bereits schon 1,5 kg verloren. Was wohl hauptsächlich darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass ich nur noch normale Portionen esse und nicht für 3! Auch im WP gings mächtig voran, von Platz 1605 der Vorwoche auf nun immerhin 1479 und heute kommt noch ein bissel was hinzu.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2008)

@larse:

naja, wie gesagt, hab ja gestern erst angefangen und im moment laufe ich 5 km mit kleinen gehpausen, da ich nicht wirklich in Form, oder besser gesagt im moment ein ziemlich schlappe sau bin, natürlich sitze ich auch lieber im sattel, aber wie schon geschrieben bekomme ich morgen erst mein bike wieder und für so mal kurz zwischendurch bietet sich das laufen an.

beim laufen habe ich einen zeitaufwand von ca. 1 Stunde inkl. duschen, beim biken locker das 2-3 fache..... und da ich momentan beruflich ziemlich eingespannt bin, muss ich ja nun auch was an frau und sohn denken.......

Also biken und laufen, hauptsache die pfunde purzeln......


----------



## Larse (6. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @larse:
> 
> Also biken und laufen, hauptsache die pfunde purzeln......



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Bei so einem Mistwetter bietet sich das Laufen halt an. Und ist halt auch nicht so zeitaufwendig wenn man Familie hat.


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @larse:
> 
> .... und da ich momentan beruflich ziemlich eingespannt bin, muss ich ja nun auch was an frau und sohn denken.......
> 
> Also biken und laufen, hauptsache die pfunde purzeln......



Welchen Stellenwert Deine Frau hat sieht man an Deinem Benutzerbild, der Sohn ist da nicht entstanden  Hammer Foto!!


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Welchen Stellenwert Deine Frau hat sieht man an Deinem Benutzerbild, der Sohn ist da nicht entstanden  Hammer Foto!!



Ja, das ist wohl wahr, da ist mein Junior nicht enstanden........

Naja, wenn "nur" meine Frau da wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich mehr biken, das Sie ja nun auch sportlich unterwegs ist, aber so........

Hab meinem Junior aber auch schon ein Specialized Kinderbike gekauft, bis zum Sommer sind die Stützräder weg und dann kann der schon ne kleine Runde mit drehen........


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wohl wahr, da ist mein Junior nicht enstanden........
> 
> Naja, wenn "nur" meine Frau da wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich mehr biken, das Sie ja nun auch sportlich unterwegs ist, aber so........
> 
> Hab meinem Junior aber auch schon ein Specialized Kinderbike gekauft, bis zum Sommer sind die Stützräder weg und dann kann der schon ne kleine Runde mit drehen........



Kannst ihn ja schon mal mit zum laufen nehmen, das Tempo schafft er bestimmt schon.....
Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Kampf mit der Waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kannst ihn ja schon mal mit zum laufen nehmen, das Tempo schafft er bestimmt schon.....
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Kampf mit der Waage.



 na danke....obwohl, dann kann der vorlaufen und schonmal die tür aufmachen..........  

naja, abwarten, die kondition wird schon wieder kommen....

das jahr ist ja noch lange.......


----------



## Larse (6. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> na danke....obwohl, dann kann der vorlaufen und schonmal die tür aufmachen..........
> 
> naja, abwarten, die kondition wird schon wieder kommen....
> 
> das jahr ist ja noch lange.......



...die Anfangseuphorie jetzt voll ausnutzen, dann wird das schon.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2008)

jenau, so sehe ich das auch......

da in den letzten jahren um diese zeit meine vorsätze schon der vergangenheit angehört haben........

ich habe ein festes ziel vor augen und werde meinen inneren schweinehund besiegen......


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> jenau, so sehe ich das auch......
> 
> da in den letzten jahren um diese zeit meine vorsätze schon der vergangenheit angehört haben........
> 
> ich habe ein festes ziel vor augen und werde meinen inneren schweinehund besiegen......


Richtig so, wir kriegen das hin. Ich glaube in der Gemeinschaft bringt es mehr Spaß. Verabschiede mich jetzt, ich brauche meinen Schönheitschlaf!
Gruß


----------



## tschobi (7. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

So kleines update nach der ersten Woche:
01.01.    =>104kg
07.01.    =>102,5kg  -1,5kg

Damit hab ich mein Ziel 1kg pro Woche abzunehmen schon mal gut angefangen!
An den ersten Tagen ist irgendwie garnichts passiert, hatte echt schon bedenken, das ich es schaffe, dann ging es plötzlich recht schnell.... 

Wasser hab ich laut meiner Waage nicht verloren. Aber hundertprozentig kann man den sch eiß Dingern ja nicht vertrauen. Aber auf jeden Fall war es schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 

Wie?
Ich hatte ja 6 Tage Zeit. 

5Tage Sport: 2x Biken(davon 1xRolle),2xLaufen,1xKrafttraining
Aber alles recht kurze Einheiten!
Und was echt viel bringt ist: Gesund essen und angemessene Portionen! Und etwas langsamer, dann merkt man das Sättigungsgefühl schneller. Sonst hab ich immer schnell und nachher einfach nur noch aus Lust gegessen(weils doch einfach so lecker schmeckt )

Das war letztes Jahr mein größtes Problem. Hab immer für 3 gefuttert.  
Das war echt hart am Anfang. 
Aber man fühlt sich echt besser wenn man nicht so vollgestopft ist.

Also weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Harry_I (7. Januar 2008)

Aus dem Artikel: http://www.asvz.ch/pdf/fatburner.pdf



> Erfolgreich Gewicht abnehmen
> *Eine Gewichtsabnahme von 500g pro Woche
> erfordert eine *negative Energiebilanz
> von 500 kcal pro Tag!
> ...


btw: je mehr Muskeln ich habe, umso größer ist mein Grundenergiebedarf. (Eingelagertes Fett verbrennt jedoch kaum Energie)

Dieser Artikel ist so ziemlich nachvollziehbar und deckt sich fast mit meiner Abnehmmethode aus Beitrag #77 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4351450&postcount=77 weiter oben.

Ohne negative Energiebilanz kann man nicht abnehmen! Ob diese nun durch zusätzliches Training oder weniger essen erreicht wird ist egal. Leichter ist es auf jeden Fall sich zu bewegen (vertreibt auch den Hunger).

Und ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass das "Einlagern" der Fette über Nacht passiert. Gehe ich mit vollem Magen ins Bett, hat der Körper wenig Energiebedarf und lagert überschüssige Energie (Futter) in Form von Körperfett ein. Tagsüber wird die Nahrung durch Bewegung sofort umgesetzt und der Körper kommt nicht dazu diese "einzulagern".

Umgekehrt: Hat der Körper Energiebedarf und kriegt nichts zum Beißen, dann holt er sich das Fett um seinen Energiebedarf zu decken. 


Die *Regel Nr. 3* (ab 15.00 Uhr nix mehr Essen) kommt ja nur dann zum tragen, wenn ich meine negative Energiebilanz nicht anderweilig auf die Reihe kriege. 
Sollte eigentlich nicht all zu oft vorkommen und nur die Sündentage bestrafen. 

Was bleibt sind natürlich auch die *Gewichtsschwankungen* durch die Superkompensation im Training. Diese können bei einem ordentlichen Ausdauertraining (ca. 60 min bis zur Erschöpfung, d.h. die Beine sind "leer") ein *Mehrgewicht von gut 2 kg *ausmachen!
Dieses Mehrgewicht kommt nach 1-2 Tagen und "verliert" sich erst nach ca. einer Woche.

Wer sich also mit dem Thema "Gewichtsreduktion" beschäftigt, - und hierfür sogar intensiv trainiert - , muss sich auch ein wenig in die Trainingslehre einlesen! Sonst kann er sich Gewichtsschwankungen nicht erklären und wird am Ende noch demotiviert.

Harry
-------------------------------------------
_Ich scheiß auf die Darmflora!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (7. Januar 2008)

Oi! Neue Gesichter hier im Thread!  

Ein frohes neues Jahr an dieser Stelle an alle!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Und ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass das "Einlagern" der Fette über Nacht passiert. Gehe ich mit vollem Magen ins Bett, hat der Körper wenig Energiebedarf und lagert überschüssige Energie (Futter) in Form von Körperfett ein. Tagsüber wird die Nahrung durch Bewegung sofort umgesetzt und der Körper kommt nicht dazu diese "einzulagern".


 
Man kann also trotz negativer Energielbilanz zunehmen?
Angenommen: Du isst zwischen 7 und 20 Uhr 1.500 kcal (nur ein Beispiel), gehst dann abends noch mal schick essen und danach sofort ins Bett (ist ein Hotel ).
Durch das Abendessen nimmst du weitere 1.000 kcal ein.
Dein Energiebedarf liegt bei 2.550kcal. Du hast also eine negative Energiebilanz von 50kcal. Und jetzt? Hast du zugenommen? Häähh?
Du hast doch vorher noch geschrieben, dass nur eine negative Energiebilanz zu einer Gewichtsreduktion führen kann...
Und das war auch absolut richtig.
Abends viel zu essen, hat höchstens Einfluss auf den Schlaf, auf mehr aber auch nicht!


Manuel79 schrieb:


> Oi! Neue Gesichter hier im Thread!
> Ein frohes neues Jahr an dieser Stelle an alle!


Danke schön.
Auch dir ein frohes neues Jahr.
Schön, dass du auch wieder mit dabei bist 
Hast also weiterhin Bedarf, ja?

Gruß Kai


----------



## der bergfloh (7. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen,
komme gerade aus der schule und wollte mich aufs bike schwingen. habe aber einen megaregenguss abbekommen u lass es für heute sein.
@larse: was meinst du mit gut verteilt??
lg die diva


----------



## bikediva (7. Januar 2008)

hallo nochmal zusammen: habe obigen beitrag ausversehen unter falschem profil erstellt;inhalt gilt aber trotzdem.lg die diva


----------



## Harry_I (7. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Man kann also trotz negativer Energielbilanz zunehmen?
> Angenommen: Du isst zwischen 7 und 20 Uhr 1.500 kcal (nur ein Beispiel), gehst dann abends noch mal schick essen und danach sofort ins Bett (ist ein Hotel ).
> Durch das Abendessen nimmst du weitere 1.000 kcal ein.
> Dein Energiebedarf liegt bei 2.550kcal. Du hast also eine negative Energiebilanz von 50kcal. Und jetzt? Hast du zugenommen? Häähh?
> ...



Interessanter Ansatz! Könnte man wirklich etwas darüber diskutieren. Das mit dem zeitlichen Verlauf ist meine Vermutung. Es gibt genug Ernährungsspezialisten die der Meinung sind, die Uhrzeit der Nahrungsaufnahme wirkt sich überhaupt nicht aus.

Wo liegt denn das Zeitraster des Körpers zur Beurteilung ob eine negative oder positive Energiebilanz vorliegt? Bis die Nahrung verdaut ist (3h) oder über den Tag gesehen (24h) oder vielleicht über die letzten 3 Tage betrachtet?

Wenn ich 1000kcal zu mir nehme und schon vorher kein erhebliches Defizit hatte dann wird mein Körper anfangen die überschüssige Energie einzulagern.
Aber das ist gar nicht die Frage! Wir wollen doch Fett auslagern! 

Und dazu muss man dem Körper auch Gelegenheit geben. Wenn ich nur mit ein wenig Energiedefizit schlafen gehen, kann mein Körper von den Fettreserven die benötigte Energie bereitstellen. 

Hier noch mal ein Zitat aus dem Fatburner-Artikel:


> Die Fettverbrennung hängt auch von der Ernährung
> vor und während der Belastung ab.
> Wird der Fettanteil in der Ernährung erhöht,
> steigt die Fettverbrennung während der Belastung.
> ...



Klar ist, ich brauche eine negative Energiebilanz!

Ich lasse mich gerne davon überzeugen, dass der Zeitpunkt der Nahrungsaufnahme (und die Menge+Anzahl der Mahlzeiten) keinen Einfluss auf das "Abnehmen" haben. Bis dahin bleibe ich noch bei meiner Meinung: "Vorm Schlafen möglichst wenig essen! Das unterstützt beim Fettauslagern."

Harry


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz! Könnte man wirklich etwas darüber diskutieren. Das mit dem zeitlichen Verlauf ist meine Vermutung. Es gibt genug Ernährungsspezialisten die der Meinung sind, die Uhrzeit der Nahrungsaufnahme wirkt sich überhaupt nicht aus.
> Wo liegt denn das Zeitraster des Körpers zur Beurteilung ob eine negative oder positive Energiebilanz vorliegt? Bis die Nahrung verdaut ist (3h) oder über den Tag gesehen (24h) oder vielleicht über die letzten 3 Tage betrachtet?
> Wenn ich 1000kcal zu mir nehme und schon vorher kein erhebliches Defizit hatte dann wird mein Körper anfangen die überschüssige Energie einzulagern.
> Aber das ist gar nicht die Frage! Wir wollen doch Fett auslagern!
> ...


Hmmm...
es geht hier ums Abnehmen.
Und um abzunehmen, braucht man eine negative Energiebilanz.
Wenn man die nicht hat, nimmt man auch nicht ab.
Es ist total egal, wann man was isst (so meine These).
Man kann zwar den Anteil der Verbrennung von Fett durch die Einnahme von Fett in Verbindung mit Training erhöhen, aber was hat man davon?
Dann nimmt man zwar nicht dadurch zu, dass man zu viel Fett aufgenommen hat, aber man nimmt zu, weil man etwas anderes in zu großen Mengen zu sich genommen hat.
Wenn man abnimmt, liegt es aber dann nicht daran, dass man mehr Fett als sonst verbrannt hat.

Gruß Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (7. Januar 2008)

der bergfloh schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> komme gerade aus der schule und wollte mich aufs bike schwingen. habe aber einen megaregenguss abbekommen u lass es für heute sein.
> @larse: was meinst du mit gut verteilt??
> lg die diva



also ich glaub ja, er meinte, dass du attraktiv bist.
Dem könnt ich mich nämlich anschließen  

@all:

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
---------------------------------
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF
---------------------------------
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF

zwischen den Strichen hatte ich ne andere kundenfreundlichere Waage in Betrieb ... aber was dne Fettanteil angeht, stell ich mich lieber wieder auf die momentane/teurere .

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Larse (7. Januar 2008)

@larse: was meinst du mit gut verteilt??
lg die diva[/QUOTE]

Na, ich meine aus rein ästhetischen Gründen passt doch bei Dir alles. 
Aber ich weiß, Du willst Dein altes Renngewicht zurück, deswegen bist ja hier Ich hoffe, Du hast schon positives zu berichten...


----------



## Larse (7. Januar 2008)

Gut kombiniert, KaiservonChina!!


----------



## bikediva (7. Januar 2008)

hallo jungs,
danke für ere komplimente. ja eigentlich habe ich nicht zuviel gewicht. aber im rennen ist weniger mehr... aber weibl kurven sollen erhslten bleiben .
lg bikediva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larse (7. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> danke für ere komplimente. ja eigentlich habe ich nicht zuviel gewicht. aber im rennen ist weniger mehr... aber weibl kurven sollen erhslten bleiben .
> lg bikediva



Na das hört sich doch gut an, ... dann wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. Januar 2008)

Na also ich hab lediglich vor wieder auf meine 97-98 kilo zu kommen, von derzeit um die 100 kg bei 1,95 m Höhe.
Aber da reichen mir glücklicherweise 4-6 Wochen radfahren und schnipp isses weg, hab da die Veranlagung zu..... gott sei dank und das mit fast 38 Lenzen und fast alles fre.... was schmeckt. 
Bin dann so auf geschätzten 11% Körperfett, hab mir aber vorgenomen das mal genau messen zu lassen wenn ich dann wieder Sommerform hab.
Ich steh halt nicht so auf Hungerhaken Optik wie so manch anderer vielleicht.
Gruß an alle und viel Erfolg beim "Abnehmen" und gesund ernähren. 
Stolli


----------



## Harry_I (8. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und um abzunehmen, braucht man eine negative Energiebilanz.
> Wenn man die nicht hat, nimmt man auch nicht ab.
> Es ist total egal, wann man was isst (so meine These).


*
Fakt ist: Wir brauchen eine negative Energiebilanz!*

Der folgenden Aussage kann ich mich einigermaßen anschließen (gegoogelt):


> Werden wir dick, wenn wir am Abend und nicht am Mittag essen? Nein, denn der Zeitpunkt des Essens vermag sich nicht auf die Füllung der Fettzellen auszuwirken und diese entscheidet, ob wir dicker oder dünner werden. Ausschlaggebend ist die Energiebilanz, also die Tatsache ob wir unseren Energiebedarf decken, unter- oder überversorgt sind. Es ist durchaus möglich, mitten in der Nacht aufzustehen und etwas zu essen, wenn man hungrig ist. Wichtig ist nur, dass insgesamt nicht mehr gegessen wird. Es kann hier eingeräumt werden, dass gerade *der Verzicht auf die spätabendlichen Mahlzeiten dazu beiträgt, die gesamte Nahrungsaufnahme zu drosseln* und damit schließlich zum Abnehmen führt. Die Ursache für den Fettabbau ist und bleibt allerdings eine negative Energiebilanz.



Es kann also sein, dass der Zeitpunkt der Nahrungsaufnahme mir hilft, meine Energiebilanz postiv (also gut, mit negative Gesamtenergiebilanz) zu beeinflussen.

Und hier müssen wir unsere (funktionierenden) Tips austauschen:
z.B.:
*Wenn Lust auf was Süßes kommt, erst mal einen zuckerfreien Bonbon lutschen.* Dann ist dieses regelmäßige orale Bedürfnis (was gar kein Hunger ist) erst mal überwunden.

*Halbe Stunde vor dem Mittagessen einen Apfel essen. *

*Nur kleine Portionen auffüllen und langsam essen. *

Sich von der "Bürde" den Teller/Topf *leer essen zu müssen *also "schön aufzuessen" zu *lösen*.

Immer wieder nach zusätzlichen *Bewegungen* (= Kalorienverbrauch) umschauen.

usw.

Was hat bei Euch funktioniert weniger zu Essen? Weniger Kalorien zu sich zu nehmen?

Harry
----------------------------------------------
_Essen ist doch nur "ein niederer Trieb" ! _


----------



## super-tina (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte auch mein Gewicht in 2008 reduzieren, bis zum Mai hätte ich schon gerne ein paar Kilos weniger denn da möchte ich beim Gerolsteiner Tour Festival mit fahren. Also mein jetztiges Gewicht liegt bei 75,5kg  bei 1,67m das ist einfach zuviel.
Ich möchte durch laufen und biken gerne die 67kg schaffen. 
Ich werde regelmaßig mein Gewicht posten, und meine Nahrungsaufnahme soll wieder bewusster werden. 

Ich geh jetzt mal laufen


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mich heute zum ersten Mal gewogen und das Ergebnis hat mich gefreut und gepuscht weiter zu machen.

01.01.2008   110,2 kg
08.01.2008   107,4 kg

bei 178 cm Körpergröße!! Da muß also noch ordentlich was runter.....

Mein Tipp, wenn ich Lust auf was Süßes bekomme esse ich ein kleines Stück 99% Schokolade. Das hilft für Stunden!!!!!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Was hat bei Euch funktioniert weniger zu Essen? Weniger Kalorien zu sich zu nehmen?
> 
> Harry


Ich verstehe das jetzt mal als Frage (u. a.) an mich.
Bei mir ist es so, dass mir Sport hilft. Wenn ich (im Sommer) regelmäßig recht viel fahre, habe ich zwar insgesamt mehr Hunger (der Mehrbedarf wird durch den hohen Energieverbrauch aber locker gedeckt), aber weniger Hunger auf Süßes (Weingummi etc. leider nicht süß, aber wohl auch nicht soooo tragisch).
Weniger Essen ist in Zusammenhang mit Abnehmen übrigens ein schlechter Rat!
Weniger Kcal muss ich auch nicht zu mir nehmen, weil ich recht intensiv Sport treibe.

Hoffe, es hat die Frage beantwortet.

Schönen Tag noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Harry_I (8. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Weniger Essen ist in Zusammenhang mit Abnehmen übrigens ein schlechter Rat!



Mehr Essen ist übrigens auch ein schlechter Rat!  

Du meinst wahrscheinlich:

*"Das Fett verbrennt im Feuer der Kohlenhydrate" *
siehe: http://de.fitness.com/exercise/articles/fettverbrennung.htm



> Je mehr Mitochondrien einer Person zur Verfügung stehen, desto leichter kann sie Fett loswerden.
> 
> Unter Mitochondrien versteht man die Bauteile (Organellen) einer menschlichen Zelle, in denen die aerobe Energiegewinnung abläuft. Sie werden deshalb auch als "Kraftwerke" der Zelle bezeichnet. Jedes Ausdauertraining vermehrt die Anzahl der Mitochondrien in der Muskelzelle und erhöht ihre Leistungsfähigkeit. Da sowohl Fett als auch Kohlenhydrate in den Mitochondrien aerob verbrannt werden, spielt es keine Rolle was sie verbrennen, Hauptsache sie müssen über längere Zeit Energie produzieren.


Quelle: http://de.fitness.com/exercise/articles/mythos.htm

Also, jedes Training hilft! Jedoch kann durch das persönl. Umfeld usw. evtl. nicht auf die Verringerung der Gesamtkalorienzufuhr verzichtet werden.

Manch einer von uns hat einfach nicht soviel Zeit (wie Kai) um die Kalorien über Bewegung loszuwerden. Deshalb auch die Frage nach den Tips u. Tricks eine negative Energiebilanz zu erreichen.

Harry
----------------------------------------------
_Essen ist doch nur "ein niederer Trieb" ! _


----------



## bikediva (8. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen: die sonne scheint, 10 grad und schule ist zu ende. da sag ich nur:ich geh mal mein"lapussy" ausführen. -) mein lapierre). willkommen tina!! lg die bikediva


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Januar 2008)

Zu Harry 1
Mehr Essen ist übrigens auch ein schlechter Rat!  


Das seh ich mal nicht so, denn wenn man etwas mehr isst dann hat der Stoffwechsel mehr zu tun was zur Folge das man über kurz oder lang Gewicht verliert.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikediva (8. Januar 2008)

hallo nochmal, so biken war super. waren 40 km. sooo schön......... mein aktuelles gewicht heute morgen: 56,5kg bin supi zufrieden.
hoffe ihr habt auch erfolg. lg bikediva


----------



## Backfisch (8. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Es kann also sein, dass der Zeitpunkt der Nahrungsaufnahme mir hilft, meine Energiebilanz postiv (also gut, mit negative Gesamtenergiebilanz) zu beeinflussen.



Genau das steht da eben nicht, sorry.

Da steht, dass das Weglassen einer Nachtmahlzeit sich nur deshalb positiv auswirkt, weil es eine Mahlzeit weniger ist, und nicht wegen der Uhrzeit.


----------



## Backfisch (8. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Und hier müssen wir unsere (funktionierenden) Tips austauschen:
> z.B.:
> *Wenn Lust auf was Süßes kommt, erst mal einen zuckerfreien Bonbon lutschen.* Dann ist dieses regelmäßige orale Bedürfnis (was gar kein Hunger ist) erst mal überwunden.
> 
> ...



Süßstoffe sind ungesund und bringen den Zuckerhaushalt des Körpers durcheinander.

Apfel ist gut, ein halber Liter Wasser ist auch gut.

Topf leeressen ist schlecht, aber Teller leeressen sollte schon sein, für das "Satt-Gefühl".

Und essen ist nicht nur ein innerer Trieb. Mit der Einstellung geißelt man sich nur unnötig, was das Durchhalten erschwert, ausserdem klingt das nach der Aussage einer Magersüchtigen.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich habe mich heute zum ersten Mal gewogen und das Ergebnis hat mich gefreut und gepuscht weiter zu machen.
> 
> ...



Na das ist doch schon mal ne super Leistung......  

Weiter so....


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Januar 2008)

@[email protected]

Danke, 
ich hoffe bei Dir geht auch was und Du findest neben der Familie Zeit fürs Training. Werde mir gleich eine DVD einlegen und aufs Spinning-Bike springen. Nur nicht ausruhen beim Kampf gegen die Pfunde.
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> 01.01.2008   110,2 kg
> 08.01.2008   107,4 kg


 Respekt!

Hallo Leute.
Was ich noch loswerden wollte:
Macht mal bitte Fotos von euch!
Das klingt zwar jetzt eventuell ein wenig komisch (vielleicht auch schon pervers ), aber ICH z. B. hätte gerne Fotos von März 2006 von mir (mit 93/94kg statt jetzt knapp 80kg).
Zeigt euch auf den Fotos mit eurer Schwachstelle im Profil und ihr werdet so einen weiteren Fortschritt an euch entdecken können.
Die Waagen sind z. T. recht ungenau und zeigen ja auch nur das Gewicht.

So habe ich mir das in etwa vorgestellt:
vorher
nachher
Danke Stefan! (ich war mal so frei )
Das Angucken weiterer Bilder aus seinem alten Album lohnt sich übrigens!  

Es soll nur ein weiterer Anreiz sein!
Auch, das ganze überhaupt zu machen, ist nur ein Vorschlag!
Die Bilder *müssen* ja *NICHT* hier reingestellt werden.

Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust, sowas zu machen.

Würde mich freuen.
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Danke,
> ich hoffe bei Dir geht auch was und Du findest neben der Familie Zeit fürs Training. Werde mir gleich eine DVD einlegen und aufs Spinning-Bike springen. Nur nicht ausruhen beim Kampf gegen die Pfunde.
> Gruß Marcus




Naja, nicht so erfolgreich wie Du, liegt aber auch daran, das uns unsere Waage wegen einem Defekt getäuscht hat und uns belogen hat......
Jetzt mit neuer Waage gehts wieder geordneter zu, war heute wieder laufen und überlege, mir morgen einen Heimtrainer zuzulegen, bzw. zu mieten oder so......

Mal sehen, das mit dem laufen ist schon ganz ok, und funzt auch gut, am Samstag werde ich mal ne Runde mit dem Bike drehen wenn es das Wetter zulässt.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Naja, nicht so erfolgreich wie Du, liegt aber auch daran, das uns unsere Waage wegen einem Defekt getäuscht hat und uns belogen hat......
> Jetzt mit neuer Waage gehts wieder geordneter zu, war heute wieder laufen und überlege, mir morgen einen Heimtrainer zuzulegen, bzw. zu mieten oder so......
> 
> Mal sehen, das mit dem laufen ist schon ganz ok, und funzt auch gut, am Samstag werde ich mal ne Runde mit dem Bike drehen wenn es das Wetter zulässt.


Auch kleine Erfolge sind ein Schritt zum Ziel!!
Wie gesagt, Spinning Bike von Schwinn!!!! Gebrauchte Studiogeräte bekommt man für ca. 200 Euro bei ebay. Die Dinger laufen ruhig und gleichmäßig, top.
Das Wetter soll am WE so la la werden, nicht zu kalt aber ab und zu Wasser von oben. Bei euch unten soll es besser als bei uns im Norden werden ich werde aber 100 % fahren auch wenn es nur Straße ist, egal. 
Weiterhin viiiel Spaß und Erfolg 
Marcus


----------



## tschobi (8. Januar 2008)

Ja, der Stephan hat echt ne Vorbildfunktion!

Wenn er Lust hat, kann er ja auch noch ein paar kleine Tipps geben, ohne das man den ganzen 2007 thread durchforsten muss. ;-)
Wäre ganz cool, obwohl man die meisten Sachen ja eh weiß nur nicht umgesetzt hat, der Innere Schweinehund halt.

*Doch jetzt ist Schluss!* ;-)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. Januar 2008)

Die Worte: mehr Bewegung, weniger Bier, weniger rauchen, ausgewogener ernähren...
Ihr macht das schon


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Januar 2008)

@ Stefan_Yoah
Ich rauche nicht, ich trinke *keinen *Alkohol, ich habe noch so 7-10kg zu viel.
Da hilft wohl nur noch mehr Bewegung, oder?
Ich habe mein Bike im Jahr 2007 aber schon so ca. 4.000km bewegt.
Ich muss also noch mehr machen, ja?
Ich habe mir für dieses Jahr mind. 5.000km vorgenommen.
Meinst du, da geht noch gut was runter dieses Jahr?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. Januar 2008)

Selbst wenn nicht, wenigstens ersetzt du Fett durch Muskeln, was wiederrum zu einem höheren Grundumsatz führt  und was das zur Folge hat kennen wir ja vom letzten Thread.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Januar 2008)

@ Stefan_Yoah
10kg mehr Muskelmasse im 3. Jahr (also nach 2 Jahren Biken)?
Ja, ich kenne die tollen Eigenschaften eines höheren Grundumsatzes. 
Ich selbst schätze den erhöhten Grundumsatz durch Muskeln allerdings recht gering ein.
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich dazu komme.
Zu muskulös ist aber für einen Marathon auch nicht sooo toll.

Mal sehen, wo der Trail für mich hingeht 
MfG Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (9. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Schön, dass du auch wieder mit dabei bist
> Hast also weiterhin Bedarf, ja?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Weihnachten hat mich ein wenig in allem zurückgeworfen und meine mangelnde Disziplin 2007 war nicht gerade unterstützend.
Demnach habe ich jetzt einen Trainingsplan, Ziele und wintertaugliche Kleidung. In dieser Woche habe ich angefangen.

Dank fehlender Motivation habe ich wieder 91,6 kg / 183 cm

Da das meine erste volle Bike- Saison wird, bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Januar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Weihnachten hat mich ein wenig in allem zurückgeworfen und meine mangelnde Disziplin 2007 war nicht gerade unterstützend.
> Demnach habe ich jetzt einen Trainingsplan, Ziele und wintertaugliche Kleidung. In dieser Woche habe ich angefangen.
> 
> Dank fehlender Motivation habe ich wieder 91,6 kg / 183 cm
> ...


Wie mangelnde Disziplin?
Ich habe auch soweit wintertaugliche Kleidung (außer es regnet).
Mich hat vor allem die Voreihnachtszeit wieder dicker werden lassen.
Es ist aber normal, dass man im Winter zunimmt. 
Auch wenn meine Gewichtszunahme evtl. nicht ganz so normal war (bei meiner Ernährung aber kein Wunder  )

Viel Erfolg in deiner ersten kompletten Bike-Saison  
Gruß Kai


----------



## bikediva (9. Januar 2008)

hallo @ all:
horror: nen ganzes kilo mehr und kein sport!!! hab mir ne blasenentzündung geholt und bekomme antibiotika. also nix mit rad fahren die nächsten tage heul und todunglücklich bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Januar 2008)

@ bikediva
Ach quatsch. Mach dir nichts draus!
Das Wetter ist doch eh nicht so der Hit.
Im August wäre es vielleicht bitter geworden, aber jetzt?
Das Jahr ist noch lang, du hast noch genug Zeit.

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall,
Gruß Kai


----------



## bikediva (9. Januar 2008)

danke kai,
tröstet mich ein wenig das schlechte wetter. mache jetzt halt ein ganz lockeres krafttaing für den oberkörper.mehr geht nicht. ein kalter zug beim radeln wäre nix.lg die diva aus dem krankenlager


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. Januar 2008)

So Zwischenstand: 178cm 79,9KG
Ich bin zur Zeit nicht genug am radeln... 
Wenigstens kann ich behaupten, dass die Muskeln am Oberkörper das Gewicht sichtbar hoch treiben


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Januar 2008)

[email protected]!t @  05.03.2007 schrieb:


> --> 90kg /197cm
> ziel ist wieder 86kg



liege heute bei 83,5kg.
gehe seit 7 monaten brav 2mal wöchentlich in die muckibude und min 3 mal biken.
im sommer war ich zwischendurch mal bei 79 kg, hungerhaken.. hat mir nicht wirklich gestanden.


----------



## KaiservonChina (9. Januar 2008)

von mir auch gute Besserung, des wird schon recht schnell wieder - der chemiekeule sei dank ...

ich hab heute ander laufräder und die hs33 an mein zweitbike gebaut und morgen schätz ich, werd ich mich um 6 aus dem bett klingeln für ne frühmorgens-runde... yeah!

Schönen abend euch, gruß Gerd


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Januar 2008)

@ KaiservonChina
Ihr seid ja hart drauf 

Macht es gut, aber nicht zu dolle,
Gruß Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (9. Januar 2008)

naja Kai, stell du dich mal als mich auf die Waage und seh beim hinabblicken den Kessel vor dir, den man jahrelang betankt hat ... 
Aber vielleicht wirds auch 8 Uhr, aber auf jedenfall sehr früh 

Mach et jut!
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> naja Kai, stell du dich mal als mich auf die Waage und seh beim hinabblicken den Kessel vor dir, den man jahrelang betankt hat ...


Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren auch noch 94kg bei 1,78m. Das war auch ein Bauch, der nicht zu unterschätzen war (Heute knapp 80 bei 1,80m).
Mit Muskeln war da auch nicht viel.

Der Spaß Leute, der Spaß darf nicht verloren gehen!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren auch noch 94kg bei 1,78m. Das war auch ein Bauch, der nicht zu unterschätzen war (Heute knapp 80 bei 1,80m).
> Mit Muskeln war da auch nicht viel.
> 
> Der Spaß Leute, der Spaß darf nicht verloren gehen!
> ...



Spaß?

biking is always pain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (10. Januar 2008)

Komisch, dass Leute immer meinen, durch Radeln abzunehmen  
In der Regel ist ja gar nicht bekannt, mit welcher Art von Training abgenommen werden kann  
Manche Radler meinen volle Kanne fahren zu müssen und andere berechnen den GA1-Wert, im Glauben dadurch im Fettverbrennungsbereich zu trainieren. 
Alles falsch  
Hier könnt ihr ja mal lesen (ist virusfrei  )


----------



## jazznova (10. Januar 2008)

Ob Biken,Laufen oder Schwimmen....hauptsache Du hast ne negativ Energiebilanz und bewgest dich.
Wer faul auf der couch liegt nimmt bestimmt nix ab, oder?!


----------



## Torpedo64 (10. Januar 2008)

jazznova schrieb:


> Ob Biken,Laufen oder Schwimmen....hauptsache Du hast ne negativ Energiebilanz und bewgest dich.
> Wer faul auf der couch liegt nimmt bestimmt nix ab, oder?!


 
Nö! Der Körper verbrennt auch Energie ohne etwas zu tun. Man darf ihm ja, wie oft genug erwähnt, nicht mehr hinzuführen, was er täglich verbrennt


----------



## Larse (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

also ich hab jetzt die vergangene Woche wegen akutem Zeitmangel kaum biken oder laufen können, hab aber versucht mich einigermaßen ausgewogen und bewusster zu ernähren. 

Beispiele: morgens:  Kaffee ohne Zucker, Vollkornbrot mit fettarmer Wurst.
              mittags :  Gedünsteter Fisch mit Gemüse; Steak mit Salat.
              abends  : Vollkornbrot, 1 Paprika, bisschen fettarme Wurst und
                            einen "leichten" Joghurt.

und, was mich besonders stolz macht, kaum noch Schokolade, yeah!
Das einzige, auf das ich "noch" nicht verzichten will ist meine Pepsi light.

Meine erste Zwischenbilanz:   02.01.08  ---> 94,4kg   
                                        09.01.08   ---> 91,8kg

Ob sich der Trend so fortsetzt? Wär ja spitze...

Gruß Markus


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Januar 2008)

Larse schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also ich hab jetzt die vergangene Woche wegen akutem Zeitmangel kaum biken oder laufen können, hab aber versucht mich einigermaßen ausgewogen und bewusster zu ernähren.
> 
> ...



Respekt!!
Stell Dir mal vor, Du würdest jetzt noch die Zeit zum radeln haben.....
Weiter so! 
Ich hatte gestern einen sch.... Tag, brauchte *Zucker*, aber heute geht der Kampf gegen die Waage und den Spiegel weiter.
Gruß vom anderen Marcus


----------



## KaiservonChina (10. Januar 2008)

Mar*k*us, auf deine Pepsi Light musst du doch nicht mal verzeichten. Das Zeug hat doch eh keine Kalorien und dass der Süssstoff einen Extra-Hunger im Kopf verursacht, kann ich auch zumindest aus eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen. Weiß auch nicht, was an dieser urban legend dran ist...

und Mar*c*us  - das passiert jedem, neben mir steht auch noch ein Nikolaus, der kürzlich geköpft wurd, zudem hats mich heut bei meiner 25km Runde auf ner Eisplatte abgelegt ohne material und körperliche Schäden, aber blauer hüfte... das braucht ja erstmal Nervennahrung -> einfach einen Grund suchen 

Wünsch euch was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Mar*k*us, auf deine Pepsi Light musst du doch nicht mal verzeichten. Das Zeug hat doch eh keine Kalorien und dass der Süssstoff einen Extra-Hunger im Kopf verursacht, kann ich auch zumindest aus eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen. Weiß auch nicht, was an dieser urban legend dran ist...
> 
> und Mar*c*us  - das passiert jedem, neben mir steht auch noch ein Nikolaus, der kürzlich geköpft wurd, zudem hats mich heut bei meiner 25km Runde auf ner Eisplatte abgelegt ohne material und körperliche Schäden, aber blauer hüfte... das braucht ja erstmal Nervennahrung -> einfach einen Grund suchen
> 
> Wünsch euch was!


Bist Du tatsächlich heute morgen um 6.00 aufgestanden und hast Deine Runde gemacht  Zum Glück ist bei Deinem Unfall nichts passiert, ich hatte heute auch schon einen Platten, in HH sind die Straßen noch nicht von Silvester gereinigt


----------



## Harry_I (10. Januar 2008)

Einer meiner Sprüche :

*"Bevor ich mir eine Stunde Gedanken mache, wie das optimale Training auszusehen hat, trainiere ich lieber eine Stunde irgend was!"*​
Als Leistungssportler könnte man noch darüber diskutieren (mögliches Übertraining usw.). Für den Hobbysportler trifft der Spruch aber auf jeden Fall zu!

Harry
--------------------------------
_Ich hab noch mehr Sprüche!_


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Spaß?
> 
> biking is always pain


Ja und wer keinen Spaß bei Schmerzen empfindet ist kein echter Biker. 
Ich bin ein Genussmensch, nehme aber jeden Schmerz mit 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Also nicht jede Runde tut von Anfang an weh.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja und wer keinen Spaß bei Schmerzen empfindet ist kein echter Biker.
> Ich bin ein Genussmensch, nehme aber jeden Schmerz mit
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Also nicht jede Runde tut von Anfang an weh.



Schmerzen lassen nach und Frauen stehen auf Narben....... 

Ja, ja. Es ist schon geil wenn der Schmerz nachlässt!


----------



## Manuel79 (10. Januar 2008)

Larse schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also ich hab jetzt die vergangene Woche wegen akutem Zeitmangel kaum biken oder laufen können, hab aber versucht mich einigermaßen ausgewogen und bewusster zu ernähren.
> 
> ...



Guter Erfolg! Spitze!

Was bei mir noch geholfen hatte: Das Abendliche Vollkornbrot durch Obst und Gemüse zu ersetzen (Gemüse auch gerne warm, weil das den Magen schneller zufriedenstellt). Wenn man das ungefähr 1 - 1 1/2 Stunden nach dem Training einnimmt (da brennt der Körper nämlich noch nach), greift der Körper beim verbrennen nicht erst auf den "Nachschub" zu, sondern nimmt erstmal das Fett aus den Fettzellen. Übrigens brennt der Körper nach dem Laufen mehr nach als beim Biken... aber das wissen wahrscheinlich alle.



> Wie mangelnde Disziplin?



Ich habe im Oktober bei 87 kg aufgehört Sport zu treiben, weil mich mein Job voll in Beschlag genommen hat und auch privat ein wenig zu machen war. Als dann im November um 18 Uhr gleich finster war, habe ich das Bike im Keller stehen lassen und mich auf der Couch bei Dr. House etc. breit gemacht. Laufen war ich eher selten bis sehr selten, wenns hochkommt, dann so alle 2 Wochen einmal. Über Weihnachten dann den Tag mit Keksen etc. verbracht.... so kam das eine dann zum Anderen.

Jetzt reicht es mir gänzlich mit der Sportmuffeligkeit, dieses Jahr werden viele Dinge anders laufen. Ich war jetzt schon zweimal im stürmendem Regen bei -2° radeln für ne Stunde und 1x laufen: Scheiss auf das Wetter: Anschließend  warm duschen, heißen Tee (gegen innere Auskühlung. Bei Auskühlung verbrennt natürlich der Körper wieder mehr, um die Temperatur wieder hochzubringen... aber mal ehrlich: Ich kriege ständig Frostzuckungen, da trinke ich lieber nen Tee.) und dann Bikeputzen und fertig machen für die nächste Ausfahrt. Natürlich solange man motiviert ist. Dafür sorgen ich mit einem MTB- Urlaub auf Mallorca und dem ein oder anderen Marathon und eventuell einer Transalp. Was ich davon mache, sehe ich im Juni. Bis dahin will ich wieder fitter sein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schmerzen lassen nach und Frauen stehen auf Narben.......
> 
> Ja, ja. Es ist schon geil wenn der Schmerz nachlässt!


Wenn du beim Training keine Schmerzen gehabt hättest, hättest du auch daheim bleiben können 
Die Schmerzen, die ich meinte, hinterlassen aber idR keine Narben 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wenn der Schmerz nachlässt, weiß man, dass es wieder Zeit wird, aufs Bike zu krabbeln!


----------



## Manuel79 (10. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Macht mal bitte Fotos von euch!
> Zeigt euch auf den Fotos mit eurer Schwachstelle im Profil und ihr werdet so einen weiteren Fortschritt an euch entdecken können.



Leider habe ich kein direktes Seitenprofilbild, kann mir aber mit ein paar anderen Bilder aushelfen. Finde die Idee gar nicht mal so schlecht, bei Stephan hat's gut funktioniert. Stelle sie dann mal unter meine Bilder.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich kein direktes Seitenprofilbild, kann mir aber mit ein paar anderen Bilder aushelfen. Finde die Idee gar nicht mal so schlecht, bei Stephan hat's gut funktioniert. Stelle sie dann mal unter meine Bilder.



Ja mach das. Ich werde sie mir dann mal ansehen.
Vielleicht bist du dann schon im 2009'er Thread der Held  -> es sollte aber kein Ziel sein!  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde Bilder die über die Fahrtechnik auskunft geben viel interresanter als vergleichsfotos mit und ohne Bauch


----------



## KaiservonChina (10. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bist Du tatsächlich heute morgen um 6.00 aufgestanden und hast Deine Runde gemacht  Zum Glück ist bei Deinem Unfall nichts passiert, ich hatte heute auch schon einen Platten, in HH sind die Straßen noch nicht von Silvester gereinigt



zwar nicht um 6, aber die Glätte hat bis um 8 auf mich gewartet...
Im Winter isses schon generell ziemlich übel, man kann manchmal von dem ganzen Steukies und co. gar keine gefährlichen Dinge wie schwerben und co. mehr ausmachen... aber geht schon wieder dem Sommer entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larse (10. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Mar*k*us, auf deine Pepsi Light musst du doch nicht mal verzeichten. Das Zeug hat doch eh keine Kalorien und dass der Süssstoff einen Extra-Hunger im Kopf verursacht, kann ich auch zumindest aus eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen. Weiß auch nicht, was an dieser urban legend dran ist...
> 
> und Mar*c*us  - das passiert jedem, neben mir steht auch noch ein Nikolaus, der kürzlich geköpft wurd, zudem hats mich heut bei meiner 25km Runde auf ner Eisplatte abgelegt ohne material und körperliche Schäden, aber blauer hüfte... das braucht ja erstmal Nervennahrung -> einfach einen Grund suchen
> 
> Wünsch euch was!



Ja denk ich auch, könnte jetzt nicht behaupten das ich von Cola light trinken mehr Appetit bekomme. Schoko will ich mir auch nicht gänzlich verkneifen, nur muß es ja nicht ne ganze Tafel, wie letztes Jahr immer sein.

Ich zieh das jetzt mal so die nächsten Wochen durch. 
Und morgen gehts aufs Bike, ist ja traumhaftes Wetter bei uns im Süden.       (10° C, Sonne, fast windstill.)

Gruß Markus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Also ich finde Bilder die über die Fahrtechnik auskunft geben viel interresanter als vergleichsfotos mit und ohne Bauch


Jaja, ich auch!  was ihr immer denkt!  
Ich finde allerdings so "vergleichsfotos mit und ohne Bauch" (wie du zu sagen pflegst) wesentlich bemerkenswerter. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## marschi112 (10. Januar 2008)

[email protected] 

Ich hab gestern nen halbes kg im liegen abgenommen (Blutspende).
Danach war ich noch ne schöne stunde schwimmen wenn ich schon nicht zum Biken komme.Hab mich heute dann mal auf die wage getraut und siehe da sind 1,5 kg weniger  .

04.01.08 99,3 Kg
10.01.08 97,8 Kg

Ich hoffe es geht weiter so  
@ bikediva gute besserung 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Larse (10. Januar 2008)

Hey klasse. Weiter so.

Aber ich frage mich, wenn es anfangs der Abspeckerei immer so schnell abwärts geht mit den Pfunden, ob das nicht hauptsächlich Wasser ist, daß der Körper verliert, bevor er an die Fettdepots geht ? 

Denn viele (evtl. auch ich), die anfangs schnell und viel abgenommen hatten, haben danach dann, obwohl sie die Essgewohnheiten nicht geändert haben, Probleme weitere Kilos zu verlieren. Oder kann mir jemand meine Theorie widerlegen?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Manuel79 (10. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Jaja, ich auch!  was ihr immer denkt!
> Ich finde allerdings so "vergleichsfotos mit und ohne Bauch" (wie du zu sagen pflegst) wesentlich bemerkenswerter.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Wat heißt denn hier "Bauch"?   ;-)
Das ist das einzige, was ich noch nicht (so ganz) habe. 
Einfach nur ein bissl viel drauf halt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2008)

@Manuel79
Ey ja, mit dem Bauch hat der Stefan angefangen 

MfG Kai


----------



## bikediva (10. Januar 2008)

hey ihr seid ja echt fleißig!!! lob an alle.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2008)

@ bikediva
Vielen Dank, Danke. 
Ich weiß, ich bin nicht gemeint.
Ich bin heute aber auch 45km (2h) gefahren und bin gestern an einer (okay mehreren, war im Supermarkt ) Haribo-Tüten vorbeigelaufen, obwohl ich Hunger drauf habe.
Auch schon was wert, finde ich.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (10. Januar 2008)

Bisher läuft das Jahr auch ganz gut! Aber was sind schon 10 Tage.... meist kommt der Kampf ein wenig unverhofft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo.
Komme dieses Jahr auf 178km. Und ihr? Habe dafür gut 9h gebraucht.
Ist ja fast ein 20'er Schnitt 

Gruß Kai *mittenimKampfsei*


----------



## marschi112 (10. Januar 2008)

Bin noch nicht einen km aufn bike gewesen     


 Gruß Dirk


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2008)

@ Dirk
Was'n los?
Das ganze Jahr nicht?

MfG Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (10. Januar 2008)

bist du denn krank oder so? wär natürlich ärgerlich, denn es ist schon bald Sommer!!


----------



## marschi112 (10. Januar 2008)

Ne dieses jahr noch nicht !
Aber jetzt wochenende auf jeden fall da kann kommen was will.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## marschi112 (10. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> bist du denn krank oder so? wär natürlich ärgerlich, denn es ist schon bald Sommer!!



Ne nich krank zu viel arbeit und letztes WE war mir zu viel EIS.
Sollte mir doch nen hometrainer zu legen da kann ich nach 21 Uhr noch was machen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2008)

Jouw..............
Nachdem ich ja leider mit einer defekten Waage zu kämpfen hatte, habe ich ja jetzt Anfang der Woche eine neue gekauft und konnte mich jetzt halt mal richtig wiegen......

Naja, leider sind es doch noch bei meinen 30 Kg geblieben, die ich abnehmen will............

Ach neee, sind ja jetzt nur noch 28 Kg !!!!!

Also hat sich das laufen bis dato doch gelohnt.... Anfangs ist das ja immer so eine einzge plackerei, doch wenn man fortschritte sieht, in form von weniger gehpausen oder schnellerem laufen, ist alles ok....
ich muss halt nur sehen, das es auch was bringt, sonst gewinnt mein innerer schweinehund schnell die überhand.

also meine essgewohnheiten habe ich wie folgt umgestellt:
vormittags nur ein bißchen obst (bananen und äpfel)
mittags halt ganz normal, nur eben eine normale portion
nachmittags/abends dann noch obst oder ne leichte suppe

also so kann es weitergehen, mit den fortschritten steigt die lust und 
am samstag schwinge ich mich aufs bike, muss kilometer sammeln, haben uns mit einem 4er team für 24std rennen am nürburgring angemeldet........

2008......wird mein jahr_..........(hoffe ich)_


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Komme dieses Jahr auf 178km. Und ihr? Habe dafür gut 9h gebraucht.
> Ist ja fast ein 20'er Schnitt
> 
> Gruß Kai *mittenimKampfsei*


Hallo Kai, 
komme gerade vom Spinning-Bike und mit diesen 2 Std. bin ich bei knapp 10 Std. Leider habe ich da kein km Zähler aber ich komme auf ca. 190km davon ca 90km draußen. An diesem WE soll das Wetter ja gut werden und ich werde wohl draußen an der Elbe fahren, km-fressen. 
Gruß an die Kilos
Marcus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> komme gerade vom Spinning-Bike und mit diesen 2 Std. bin ich bei knapp 10 Std. Leider habe ich da kein km Zähler aber ich komme auf ca. 190km davon ca 90km draußen. An diesem WE soll das Wetter ja gut werden und ich werde wohl draußen an der Elbe fahren, km-fressen.
> Gruß an die Kilos
> Marcus


Ist doch gut.
Ich bin aber auch ein schlechtes Beispiel.
Ich habe mal 2 Trainingstage hintereinander, dann kommt wieder Regen und dann auch die Pause.
Was mir auf keinen Fall fehlt, ist Zeit. Die habe ich mehr als genug (okay, morgen bin ich erst um 15Uhr zu Hause, muss dann was essen und dann lohnt es sich eh nicht mehr, noch zu fahren).
Aber normal bin ich um 13:30Uhr zu Hause (Schüler halt  )und da ist allemal Zeit, zu fahren.
Aber oft ist es auch nass draußen oder es sieht stark nach Regen aus.
Ich brauche den Sommer zurück (dieses Jahr aber bitte einen "echten").

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. Januar 2008)

Der letzte Sommer war doch gut kaum regen


----------



## teuto_biker (11. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Der letzte Sommer war doch gut kaum regen



Stimmt, aber der war ja auch im April !!!!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (11. Januar 2008)

So nachdem ich die letzten 2 Tage brav abends mein Training gemacht habe
(1std Hometrainer mit durchschnittlich 290Watt, danach Liegestützen und Hanteltraining)
hab ich von 79,9 mich auf 77,9 runter gepowert und das komische ist jetzt, mein Ruhe Puls ist besser geworden,
von 55 wieder runter auf 48  
ich glaub mein Körper ist entspannter wenn ich Sport mache...


----------



## Harry_I (11. Januar 2008)

@Stefan
Wenn Du Dein Gewicht "runter gepowert" hast, dann hast Du vor allem (auch) das in der Muskulatur und Leber gespeicherte Glykogen verbraten.
Einschließlich des an dem Glykogen gebundenen Wassers ist man schnell mal 2kg leichter. Dir ist wahrscheinlich auch klar, dass von den 2kg höchsten 200g Fettabbau sein können? (1kg Fett hat 7000 Kcal !!)

Falls Du also nach 1-2 Tagen Trainingspause plötzlich 2,8 kg schwerer bist, liegt das an der "Superkompensation"!
Du kannst aber ohne weiteres schon mitten im erfolgreichen Fettabbau sein.
Das Mehrgewicht der Superkompensation verliert sich durch nachfolgende Trainings (oder auch ohne) schon wieder. 



> Bei jeder Kohlenhydratspeicherung im Körper kommt es zugleich zu einer Wassereinlagerung, womit eine Gewichtszunahme einhergeht. Ein Gramm Glykogen bindet ~2,6 ml Wasser. Folglich wäre bei 300 g Glykogen mit ca. 800 g Wassereinlagerung und damit mit einer Gewichtszunahme von 1,1 kg zu rechnen



*Fazit: Wer hart trainiert, muss sich auf erhebliche Gewichtsschwankungen (nach oben und nach unten) einstellen.*

Deshalb sollte man zusätzlich das Gewicht auch nach dem Training kontrollieren wenn die Glykogenspeicher noch leer sind.

Ich hatte diese Gewichtsschwankungen der Superkompensation (90min hartes Training 1* pro Woche) über einen Zeitraum von 5 Wochen kontrolliert (ich hatte nur für genau 1 gleiches Training in der Woche Zeit) und kam hierbei auf *Schwankungen von über 4 kg* (gemessen unmittelbar nach dem Training und nach 2 Tagen nach den Mahlzeiten). Das Superkompensationsübergewicht hält bei mir bis zu einer Woche an. 

Will man diese Schwankungen nicht haben, dann dürfte man nicht zu hart trainieren. In meinen Augen keine Lösung denn wenn ich mir schon Zeit für das Training "aus den Rippen geschnitten" habe, dann strenge ich mich auch richtig an. Für GA1 ist mir meine Zeit zu schade!

Harry


----------



## Manuel79 (11. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin in dieser Woche nur 45 km gefahren und so um die 19 km gelaufen, aber ich bin ja erst am Anfang.


----------



## tschobi (11. Januar 2008)

Hab gestern Abend noch auf meinem Renner gestrampelt, allerdings im Wohnzimmer....  
War alles voller Eis, da geh ich mit dem bike keinen Meter vor die Tür. Hab ne 3/4h gekurbelt und mir ne dvd reingezogen, dann wirds auch nicht langweilig.




mit dem natürlich:




Mist ich hab heut Mittag zuviel zugeschlagen, das gibt erstmal ne Strafrunde joggen mit meinen doggies 

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## der bergfloh (11. Januar 2008)

hallo @ all: bilanz für diese woche:erst ein kilo zugenommen (wasser wegen des vielen trinkes wegen meiner blasenentzündung??????) dann heute wieder ein kilo weniger. mein magen ist derzeit seh empfindlich weswegen ich fette,schwere und süße speisen nicht mal in winzigen mengen anrühre, das hat wohl zu dem minus geführt. ess derzeit nur gemüse, reis u nudeln in kleinen portionen. wenn mein magen wieder besser gelaunt ist soll wieder eiweißhaltiges dazu kommen. lg bikediva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikediva (11. Januar 2008)

hallo @ all: bilanz für diese woche:erst ein kilo zugenommen (wasser wegen des vielen trinkes wegen meiner blasenentzündung??????) dann heute wieder ein kilo weniger. mein magen ist derzeit seh empfindlich weswegen ich fette,schwere und süße speisen nicht mal in winzigen mengen anrühre, das hat wohl zu dem minus geführt. ess derzeit nur gemüse, reis u nudeln in kleinen portionen. wenn mein magen wieder besser gelaunt ist soll wieder eiweißhaltiges dazu kommen. lg bikediva 

habe oben schon wieder im benutzerprofil meines freundes geantwortet- i`m so sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaiservonChina (12. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> hallo @ all: bilanz für diese woche:erst ein kilo zugenommen (wasser wegen des vielen trinkes wegen meiner blasenentzündung??????) dann heute wieder ein kilo weniger. mein magen ist derzeit seh empfindlich weswegen ich fette,schwere und süße speisen nicht mal in winzigen mengen anrühre, das hat wohl zu dem minus geführt. ess derzeit nur gemüse, reis u nudeln in kleinen portionen. wenn mein magen wieder besser gelaunt ist soll wieder eiweißhaltiges dazu kommen. lg bikediva
> 
> habe oben schon wieder im benutzerprofil meines freundes geantwortet- i`m so sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Naja, Hauptsache, dass deine Gesundheit bald wieder passt - da ists Gewicht erstmal grad egal  ... Fährst du denn schon wieder oder machst du grad noch Pause? Wenn du langsam wieder anfängst weil dus nimmer aushältst, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das schadet 

bis dann schönen Samstag Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hajo59ger (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo Ihr Fettzellen verbrenner !
Ich habe das Problem über die Weihnachtstage ,14 Tage Urlaub und 3 kg mehr
auf die Waage zu bekommen . Immer diese Feiertage die zum Schnuppen verführen und zum ausgiebigen Essen und Schlemmern . Ich 179 me. und zur Zeit 82,5 kg schwer ist ja nicht so schlimm , die 3 -4 kg werden wir schon wieder los . Was ich aber sagen möchte ist , als ich 75 kg wog hatte ich oft
nicht die Kraft sie im positiven umzusetzten ,anders gesagt meine Freude fuhren mir davon. Ich bin der Meinung man muss selber heraus finden bei welchen Gewicht man sich am wohlsten fühlt . Bei mir sind es 77 /78 kg das optimale . Fahre zur Zeit MTB und im Sommer RR .
Habt ihr die gleichen Probleme über die Feiertage ?


----------



## KaiservonChina (13. Januar 2008)

ohhhh ja  ...
bei mir warens nach weihnachten auch 2.8 mehr... mal die Schwankungen außen vorgelassen. Aber man sagt ja immer, dass so schnell ange"fressenes" auch so schnell wieder weggeht, im gegensatz zu den schon länger währenden Fettpolstern. Ich weiß zwa rnicht ob das wissenschaftlich so stimmt, aber aus der Erfahrung heraus kann ichs bestätigen, solche Schwankungen sind dann doch recht schnell wieder ausgeglichen... 

Komm grad von ner 26 km Tour und mach mir jetzt mal was schönes zum Mittagessen 

Sagt mal: Ich hab jetzt keine wissenschaftliche HF max zur Verfügung, deshalb hab ich mal die Pauschalformel 220 - Alter genommen und hätte demnach 198.
Bin die 26 km heute mit durchschnittlich 140 bpm gefahren, also eigentlich im oberen GA1 Bereich.
1. Bringen für die GA auch schon die 26km oder muss ich da so 6 stündige höllenstrecken abfahren in dem Pulsbereich, damit ich was davon habe?
2. Ich die Formel oben denn völlig für den Eimer oder kann man sich daran schon einigermaßen orientieren; Geld für eine Leistungsdiagnostik habe ich nämlich momentan nicht übrig...

Grüße und nen schönen Sonntag euch!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo KaiservonChina
Ga1 unter 6h? Lass es!
Nee, wie lange bist du denn gefahren (Zeit)?
Also ich bin heute 2,5h gefahren (geschätzt GA1 oberer Bereich) und bin dabei 53,5km weit gekommen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (13. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo KaiservonChina
> Ga1 unter 6h? Lass es!
> Nee, wie lange bist du denn gefahren (Zeit)?
> Gruß Kai



Hai Kai!

also willst du sagen, dass wenn ich GA1 trainieren will, mich 6 Stunden oder länger aufs Bike setzen sollte  ? da fall ich doch tot um ...

Ich bin in 1Std 15mins die knapp 26 weit gekommen, aber flaches Gelände.


----------



## Aison (13. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Sagt mal: Ich hab jetzt keine wissenschaftliche HF max zur Verfügung, deshalb hab ich mal die Pauschalformel 220 - Alter genommen und hätte demnach 198.
> Bin die 26 km heute mit durchschnittlich 140 bpm gefahren, also eigentlich im oberen GA1 Bereich.



26km GA bringen schon was, jedenfalls mehr als gar kein Training. Ich würde einfach die Intensität etwas höher ansetzen, am besten ein Fahrtspiel im kompletten GA-Bereich. Von einer konkreten HF für dich spreche ich jetzt nicht.

220-Alter ist totaler Schwachsinn! Dann würde ich eher nach Gefühl trainieren. Da dein Ziel abnehmen ist, ist es sowieso besser eine tendentiell zu hohe Herzfrequenz zu haben als eine zu tiefe (natürlich nicht übermässig hoch, da du dich sonst auf die Dauer "kaputt" machst).

Zudem interessiert die HFmax auch gar nicht. Es ist im Prinzip ein unbrauchbarer Wert. Interessanter ist die ungefährt IANS.

grüsse
Aison


----------



## jazznova (13. Januar 2008)

So habe heute auch ne schöne Tour hintermich gebracht..
waren am ende 67km....Das schlimme ist wenn ich sone Tour gefahren bin habe ich immer einen HöllllllenHuuuunger  
Bin eben erstmal über die Plätzchendose hergefallen, an Weihnachten habe ich nicht eins gegessen aber nachm Sport habe ich immer ein verlangen danach *grml*.
Egal, habs mir auch verdient..da kann man schon mal 4-5 Stück wegputzen, schließlich will ich ja auch noch bissel "Lebensfreude" haben  (dat Fressen laß ich mir nicht nehmen)  
War diese Woche 2x6km laufen und 2xBiken insgesamt 98km, wenn ich das weiter so mache dann denke ich mal werde ich die restlichen 4kg noch wegbekommen. Nur mit der Disziplin habe ich noch so meine Probleme, ich esse einfach zu gern


----------



## Aison (13. Januar 2008)

jazznova schrieb:


> Nur mit der Disziplin habe ich noch so meine Probleme, ich esse einfach zu gern


Da lässt sich einfach nachhelfen nach dem Motto: Was nicht vorhanden ist kann man auch nicht essen. Ich kaufe ganz einfach keine Nahrungsmittel die ich nicht essen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (13. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Da lässt sich einfach nachhelfen nach dem Motto: Was nicht vorhanden ist kann man auch nicht essen. Ich kaufe ganz einfach keine Nahrungsmittel die ich nicht essen soll.


Hehe,auch ne Lösung...will gar nicht sagen was ich mir jetzt in Ofen schiebe ..ne Pizza 
Aber hast schon recht, muß mal schauen das ich meine Ernährung noch in den Griff bekomme.


----------



## KaiservonChina (13. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> 26km GA bringen schon was, jedenfalls mehr als gar kein Training. Ich würde einfach die Intensität etwas höher ansetzen, am besten ein Fahrtspiel im kompletten GA-Bereich. Von einer konkreten HF für dich spreche ich jetzt nicht.
> 
> 220-Alter ist totaler Schwachsinn! Dann würde ich eher nach Gefühl trainieren. Da dein Ziel abnehmen ist, ist es sowieso besser eine tendentiell zu hohe Herzfrequenz zu haben als eine zu tiefe (natürlich nicht übermässig hoch, da du dich sonst auf die Dauer "kaputt" machst).
> 
> ...



Hi Aison, und danke für deine Meinung. ja höherer Puls im Rahmen des Gesunden ist vermutlich echt besser, so richtung 150, 160 ... 

Was sind Fahrtenspiele und was ist die IANS ?
hast du oder jemand anders auch evtl. Literatur zu besagtem Thema, wie man seine Ausdauer steigert?

Grüße Gerd


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Januar 2008)

@ KaiservonChina
Das mit den 6h war natürlich nur ein Scherz.
Aison hat im Grunde schon alles gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt.
Einfach halt eine etwas höhere Intensität fahren, dann klappt's auch mit dem Abnehmen.
Man kann aber auch das Tempo beibehalten und doppelt so lange fahren(nur ein Beispiel).

Gruß Kai


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2008)

jazznova schrieb:


> Hehe,auch ne Lösung...will gar nicht sagen was ich mir jetzt in Ofen schiebe ..ne Pizza
> Aber hast schon recht, muß mal schauen das ich meine Ernährung noch in den Griff bekomme.



Na jeil, ich dreh hier fast durch, weil ich so nen Bock auf ne Pizza, bzw. ne Portion Gyros mit Salat habe, und jazznova schiebt sich ne Pizza in den Ofen....

Au mann !!! Ich arme Sau !!!! Aber bin es ja in erster Linie selbst Schuld !!!

Jetzt mal was anders, habe mir heute einen Heimtrainer zugelegt, werde ich morgen aufstellen, steht das bei uns im Wohnzimmer, damit ich mir dabei DVDs oder so angucken kann (meine Frau ist total glücklich, das wir jetzt sowas schickes ins Wohnzimmer bekommen  ) Jetzt werde ich mal was für meine Kondition machen, sollte ich besser immer im kleinen Widerstandsbereich fahre oder ist es besser im Interval ?????

Greetz 

Sascha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na jeil, ich dreh hier fast durch, weil ich so nen Bock auf ne Pizza, bzw. ne Portion Gyros mit Salat habe, und jazznova schiebt sich ne Pizza in den Ofen....
> 
> Au mann !!! Ich arme Sau !!!! Aber bin es ja in erster Linie selbst Schuld !!!
> 
> ...


Das hängt vom Ziel ab, denke ich.
Das dürfte ja abnehmen sein.
Ziel ist hier ein hoher Kalorienverbrauch.
Also entweder lang und mit kleiner Intensität oder was härter, aber dafür kürzer.
Also ich fahre mich auf dem Heimtrainer immer kurz warm und fahre dann im (geschätzten) GA1-Bereich weiter. Auf jeden Fall ist da bei mir nicht viel mit Schwierigkeit wechseln.
Ob das jetzt ganz toll oder eher nicht so toll ist, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, wie viele Stunden man für eine Pizza biken muss? Also ich verzichte


----------



## Aison (13. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Hi Aison, und danke für deine Meinung. ja höherer Puls im Rahmen des Gesunden ist vermutlich echt besser, so richtung 150, 160 ...
> 
> Was sind Fahrtenspiele und was ist die IANS ?
> hast du oder jemand anders auch evtl. Literatur zu besagtem Thema, wie man seine Ausdauer steigert?



Ich kann dir bewusst keine Pulsangaben machen, ob für dich 150..160 ideal sind lässt sich nur mit einer Leistungsdiagnostik feststellen. Klar ist, für mich persönlich sind 150-160 schon sehr hoch. Aber ich bin auch ein Tiefpulser...

IANS: Individuelle anaerobe Schwelle. Diese wird im Labor ermittelt mittels Leistungsdiagnostik. Mit Hilfe der IANS legt man die Trainigsbereiche fest (GA1, GA2, etc...). 
Fahrtspiele: MTB im Gelände ist im Prinzip immer ein Fahrtspiel, d.h. lockere und intensive Abschnitte wechseln sich ab.

Wie man die Ausdauer steigert, dazu gibts wohl ziemlich viele Threads hier im Forum. Auch was Trainigsbereiche, Leistungsdiagnostik usw... angeht, wird alles alle paar Wochen durchgekaut.



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre mich auf dem Heimtrainer immer kurz warm und fahre dann im (geschätzten) GA1-Bereich weiter.


Ist eher unoptimal, GA1 auf dem Heimtrainer. Um aus GA1 Nutzen zu schlagen, wie Kalorien verbrennen oder als Grundlagentraining, dazu sitzt man auf einem Heimtrainer einfach zu kurz drauf. Im GA1-Bereich ist der Energieumsatz so klein, dass man 2-3h fahren muss um ein Resultat zu erzielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, wie viele Stunden man für eine Pizza biken muss? Also ich verzichte



Jouw, Jouw, ich verzichte auch, diesen Vergleich stelle ich immer an, wenn ich Lust auf etwas habe, und wenn ich dann sehe, wielange ich dafür biken müsste......na danke !!!!

In erster Linie hab ich mir den Heimtrainer gegönnt, um zuerst einmal meine Kondition wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen, wie gestern bei der Tour, sobald ich mal was länger auf kleinen Ritzel rumeiere, geht mir die Puste aus, daran muss gearbeitet werden.......und aufm Heimtrainer kann ich mich auch Abends mal ne Stunde oder so austoben !!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jouw, Jouw, ich verzichte auch, diesen Vergleich stelle ich immer an, wenn ich Lust auf etwas habe, und wenn ich dann sehe, wielange ich dafür biken müsste......na danke !!!!


Das hat mich letztens davor bewahrt, was ganz dummes zu machen 


[email protected] schrieb:


> In erster Linie hab ich mir den Heimtrainer gegönnt, um zuerst einmal meine Kondition wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen, wie gestern bei der Tour, sobald ich mal was länger auf kleinen Ritzel rumeiere, geht mir die Puste aus, daran muss gearbeitet werden.......und aufm Heimtrainer kann ich mich auch Abends mal ne Stunde oder so austoben !!!


Also ich würde die Kondition draußen aufbauen.
Problem bei mir ist auch, dass ich nicht so wirklich auf meinen Heimtrainer passe. Er ist mir irgendwie zu klein 
Ich komme im Wiegetritt immer an den Lenker, habe im Sitzen eine ganz andere (viel geringere) Beinstreckung als auf meinem Bike und auch so ist der Heimtrainer das allerletzte Mittel.
Ich habe dieses Jahr noch nicht drauf gesessen, will aber demnächst mal damit anfangen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also ich würde die Kondition draußen aufbauen.



Ja, das würde ich auch gerne, nur bin ich zum Beispiel in dieser Woche erst um 18:30 Uhr Zuhause...und dann is halt nix mehr mit draussen biken....

Ich bin eigentlich auch nicht so der Heimtrainer, aber was solls.....

Werde es morgen mal hier im Wohnzimmer positionieren und los gehts....

Und spätestens am Samstag Nachmittag geht es wieder raus zum biken....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja, das würde ich auch gerne, nur bin ich zum Beispiel in dieser Woche erst um 18:30 Uhr Zuhause...und dann is halt nix mehr mit draussen biken....
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich auch nicht so der Heimtrainer, aber was solls.....
> 
> ...


Hallo.
Ach ja, Arbeit, das war ja auch noch. 
Mach es doch so, dass du an 3-4 Tagen in der Woche 1-1,5Stunden auf dem Heimtrainer sitzt und dann am WE lange Touren (2,5 oder mehr Stunden) fährst.
Wenn du das durchhältst, kann dir wenig passieren, denke ich.
Du kommst ja dadurch pro Woche auf ungefähr 10 Srunden Training.
Das ist doch schon mal nicht ganz so wenig.

Gruß Kai


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ach ja, Arbeit, das war ja auch noch.
> Mach es doch so, dass du an 3-4 Tagen in der Woche 1-1,5Stunden auf dem Heimtrainer sitzt und dann am WE lange Touren (2,5 oder mehr Stunden) fährst.
> Wenn du das durchhältst, kann dir wenig passieren, denke ich.
> ...



Ja, so ungefähr hatte ich mir das gedacht, un zwischendurch noch was laufen und gut is......

Naja, jetzt noch in die Tat umsetzen......

Aber das wird schon !!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Januar 2008)

Ja wenn du so motiviert und so an die Sache rangehst, kann doch eigentlich wenig schief gehen.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß bei der Umsetzung.
Ich habe diesen Ehrgeiz verloren. Auch das Wetter finde ich extrem schlecht. Ich würde halt gerne wieder regelmäßig und mit kurzer Buchse biken gehen 
Aber was will man machen?

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Mehr mit dem Auto fahren und mit dem Flugzeug fliegen wäre ein Anfang


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja wenn du so motiviert und so an die Sache rangehst, kann doch eigentlich wenig schief gehen.
> ..........
> P.S.: Mehr mit dem Auto fahren und mit dem Flugzeug fliegen wäre ein Anfang



Ja, momentan sehr motiviert, wenn man die Erfolge sieht, gehts ja nun auch was leichter, mal sehen wie es ist, wenn das Gewicht nicht so will wie ich...naja, und der Zeitfaktor spielt ja nun auch noch ne Rolle, mein 4jähriger Junior will ja nun auch noch was mit Papa machen.....aber das kriegen wir schon hin.......

 Scheiß auf die Umwelt, her mit der Klimaerwärmung, ich will in kurzer Buchse biken !! 

In diesem Sinne....
bis die Tage


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Januar 2008)

Leider führt die Klimaerwärmung eher zu Mistwetter. Zumindest wenn man den "Experten" glauben darf.
Was ihr immer alle habt. Arbeit, Kinder,...
Ich bin kinderloser Schüler und habe es von daher ein wenig einfacher.

Na ja, jeder war ja mal Schüler- also bitte kein Neid 

Gruß Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (13. Januar 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich kann dir bewusst keine Pulsangaben machen, ob für dich 150..160 ideal sind lässt sich nur mit einer Leistungsdiagnostik feststellen. Klar ist, für mich persönlich sind 150-160 schon sehr hoch. Aber ich bin auch ein Tiefpulser...
> 
> IANS: Individuelle anaerobe Schwelle. Diese wird im Labor ermittelt mittels Leistungsdiagnostik. Mit Hilfe der IANS legt man die Trainigsbereiche fest (GA1, GA2, etc...).
> Fahrtspiele: MTB im Gelände ist im Prinzip immer ein Fahrtspiel, d.h. lockere und intensive Abschnitte wechseln sich ab.
> ...



Okay danke Aison, ich schätze über Kurz oder Lang werde ich nicht um so eine Leistungsdiagnostik herumkommen. Bis dahin trainiere ich einfach mal nach Gefühl...

Wird denn Hoch- oder Tiefpulser am Ruhepuls fest gemacht oder wie schnell die Pumpe in die Höhe schießt  ?

Nachm Ruhepulls wär ich nämlich auch Niedrigpulser mit rund 45 bpm.
Aber bei 150-160 kann ich mich schon auch noch unterhalten ... werd zudem auch evtl mal bei amazon nach Literatur schauen.

Wünsch euch was!
Gruß


----------



## Aison (13. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Wird denn Hoch- oder Tiefpulser am Ruhepuls fest gemacht oder wie schnell die Pumpe in die Höhe schießt  ?


Am Maximalpuls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (14. Januar 2008)

Sooo.... Update am frühenMontagmorgen:
@all:

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
---------------------------------
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF
---------------------------------
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF
*14.01.2008 --- 83.2kg / 20.0 bF*

Abwärts gehts - So muss es sein 

wünsch euch einen super wochenstart!

Grüße Gerd

PS: Ok Aison ich werds mal googlen!


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Januar 2008)

Tach die Gemeinde,

super WE, topp Wetter, 128 km abgerissen und was kommt? Eine Erkältung, 
so ein Dreck mich hat es voll erwischt. Aber das Gewicht geht langsam weiter auf 100 kg zu. 

01.01.2008 110,2 kg
08.01.2008 107,4 kg
14.01.2007 106,1 kg

Euch allen eine erfolgreiche Woche mit viel Spaß beim Radeln, der Arbeit und beim Speck verlieren.
Marcus


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Wenn Du Dein Gewicht "runter gepowert" hast, dann hast Du vor allem (auch) das in der Muskulatur und Leber gespeicherte Glykogen verbraten.
> Einschließlich des an dem Glykogen gebundenen Wassers ist man schnell mal 2kg leichter. Dir ist wahrscheinlich auch klar, dass von den 2kg höchsten 200g Fettabbau sein können? (1kg Fett hat 7000 Kcal !!)
> 
> ...



Joar, dat wes ik uch 

Aber worum es geht: Wenn man die Superkompensation erreicht hat, müsste eigentlich der Puls runter gehen, da alle Speicher aufgeladen sind  das ist bei mir genau andersrum


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. Januar 2008)

Dann ist es leider keine Superkompensation gewesen sondern ein zu harter Trainingsreiz wenn du soweit gesund bist.


----------



## Manuel79 (14. Januar 2008)

Dann ich auch mal wieder.

Gewicht 2008 und Trainingsplan
03.01.2008: 91 kg
04.01.2008: 91,4 kg
05.01.2008: (We)
06.01.2008: (We)
07.01.2008:                 / 01:22:30 MTB / 23,30 km
08.01.2008: 90,6 kg /27
09.01.2008: 91,6 kg /25. /  00:28:35 RUN / 3,5 km
10.01.2008: 91,6 kg / 25 /  01:12:30 MTB / 22,65 km
11.01.2008: 91,6 kg / 25 /  
12.01.2008: 91,8 kg/ 25 /   01:32:13 MTB / 25,37 km
13.01.2008: nicht gewogen / 02:12:36 MTB / 41,86 km
14.01.2008: 91,2 kg / 25 /

Fahre eigentlich auch nur GA2- Einheiten, wobei ich gestern ein gemisch aus GA1 und GA2 gemacht habe. Mir haben irgendwann die Waden ein wenig wehgetan. Ich denke, das liegt an zu wenig Magnesium. Das gleiche ich ab jetzt wieder aus.


----------



## maistar (14. Januar 2008)

Na dann melde ich mich nach längerer Pause mal wieder. Habe seit Weihnachten wieder alle Pfunde drauf die ich vorher abgenommen hatte. Das lag vor allem an einer langwierigen Grippe und dadurch bedingter Bewegungsmangel plus Frustfressen.

Ich fange also wieder mit ca. 120 Kg an, bin aber guter Dinge das die Pfunde bald wieder purzeln.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Januar 2008)

Na dann lass mal krachen.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß dabei.
Du schaffst das schon.

Gruß Kai


----------



## bikediva (14. Januar 2008)

hallo @ all: also mir gehts wiedr besser!! werde diese woche aber wohl trotzdem kaum zeit zum biken haben, da ich vier klassenarbeiten schreibe und somit viel lernen muss heul...........lg an alle.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo bikediva
Na das sind ja mal positive News.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deinen Klassenarbeiten, vielleicht findest du ja doch die eine oder andere Minute zum Biken.

Schönen Abend noch,
Gruß
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> ... In meinen Augen keine Lösung denn wenn ich mir schon Zeit für das Training "aus den Rippen geschnitten" habe, dann strenge ich mich auch richtig an. Für GA1 ist mir meine Zeit zu schade!
> 
> Harry



" Für GA1 ist mir meine Zeit zu schade" - Was soll denn das für eine Theorie sein? Entweder trainiere ich nach einem ausgeklügelten Tariningsplan - dann aber auch mit den entsprechenden Einheiten (z. B. GA1). Oder mir ist der trainingseffekt egal: dann brauche ich aber auch keinen Trainingsplan mit enstrechenden Intensivtrainings-, Regenerationszeiten und anderern Zeiten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Januar 2008)

Und wenn es sein Ziel ist, effektiv abbzunehmen? 
Dazu braucht es keinen *Trainings*plan.
Für das Abnehmen bringt eine Stunde GA1 wenig. Wenn er aber eine Stunde lang an seine Grenze geht, wird es ihm gewichtstechnisch auch was bringen (zumindst eher als im GA1-Bereich).

MfG Kai


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Hi Bikergemeinde!
> 
> Nachdem Google den Riesenthread für 2007 aus der Taufe gehoben hatte, dachte ich mir - neues Jahr, neues Glück - wird sicherlich einige geben die neu hier dazu kommen und den gleichen Gedanken haben:
> 
> ICH WILL FIT WERDEN ! oder zumindest mal Pfunde verlieren...


 Liebe Grüße von Eurem *HEILAND* und Erfinder des Ursprungsthreads   

Danke, dass ein Nachfolgethread enstanden ist  Der Heiland wurde nämlich zum Sündiger und muß unbedingt abnehmen  

Morgenfrüh poste ich mein Anfangsgewicht und von da an jeden Montag. Ziel ist 82(,5) Kg bis Mitte März.
*
Ich bin (wieder) dabei und wünsche allen Mitstreitern viel Erfolg​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und wenn es sein Ziel ist, effektiv abbzunehmen? ...


Davon hat er aber nichts geschrieben. (und auch dann wäre ein "Abnehmplan" besser als irgend etwas zu machen)  -
Eher noch weiteren Unsinn in der Art: mach lieber irgend etwas, statt darüber nachzudenken, was sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Harry_I (14. Januar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> " Für GA1 ist mir meine Zeit zu schade" - Was soll denn das für eine Theorie sein? Entweder trainiere ich nach einem ausgeklügelten Tariningsplan - dann aber auch mit den entsprechenden Einheiten (z. B. GA1). Oder mir ist der trainingseffekt egal: dann brauche ich aber auch keinen Trainingsplan mit enstrechenden Intensivtrainings-, Regenerationszeiten und anderern Zeiten.



Einen ausgeklügelten Trainingsplan brauche nur wenn ich wirklich Leistungssportler bin und auf einen Wettkampfhöhepunkt hinarbeite.

Für die Teilnehmer dieses Threads geht es um allgemeine Fitness und abnehmen.

Viele habe ein Zeitproblem und müssen zusehen, dass sie sich überhaupt sportlich betätigen. Und hierfür ist es effektiver etwas intensiver als  GA1 zu trainieren.

Wir können aber gerne an anderer Stelle über Grundlagenausdauer diskutieren. 

Harry
_
Ergebnis 2007
fs marathon 42,2 km, Zeit 71min, Gesamt: 6. Platz, AK40: 1. Platz_


----------



## KaiservonChina (14. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße von Eurem *HEILAND* und Erfinder des Ursprungsthreads
> 
> Danke, dass ein Nachfolgethread enstanden ist  Der Heiland wurde nämlich zum Sündiger und muß unbedingt abnehmen
> 
> ...




Danke dir Google, das wünsch dir auch - mein Heiland! 

die Idee damals war wirklich super 

@hhninja81: das liest sich super! kann zwar net immer so weiter gehn wie in woche 1, aber egal wie, hauptsache abwärts 

@bikediva: ich weißes aus früherer erfahrung auch noch leidlich - man kann doch net 24/7 lernen, irgendwann MUSS man mal Pause machen, und was läge da näher, als sich aufm Bike zu verausgaben, danach ist der Schädel nämlich wieder frei .

@ Bernd - ich schätz mal, dass RaceKralle das im Abnehmthread angenommen hat, dass er nicht für die Olympiade trainiert sondern abnehmen will  ... und da find ich schon auch für den Anfang nach Gefühl fahren besser, und ich muss auch sagen, dass, sollten da weiter gesteckte Ziele sein wie gezielt Kondi aufbauen, man das immer noch mit einem Plan durchführen kann. Man macht ja mit dem Fahren wie Harry nix kaputt 

in diesem Sinn, gute Nacht und in alter Frische morgen wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> ...
> @ Bernd - ich schätz mal, dass RaceKralle das im Abnehmthread angenommen hat, dass er nicht für die Olympiade trainiert sondern abnehmen will  ... und da find ich schon auch für den Anfang nach Gefühl fahren besser, und ich muss auch sagen, dass, sollten da weiter gesteckte Ziele sein wie gezielt Kondi aufbauen, man das immer noch mit einem Plan durchführen kann. Man macht ja mit dem Fahren wie Harry nix kaputt ...


Nichtsdestotrotz (oder gerade deshalb) ist ein sinnvolles Vorgehen(bzw. Plan) immer einem unsystematische "Ich mach irgend etwas" vorzuziehen.
Hier mal eine beliebige er"googelte" Traingsanleitung:
http://www.intro-wolfsburg.de/trplan.hti


----------



## Harry_I (15. Januar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz (oder gerade deshalb) ist ein sinnvolles Vorgehen(bzw. Plan) immer einem unsystematische "Ich mach irgend etwas" vorzuziehen.
> Hier mal eine beliebige er"googelte" Traingsanleitung:
> http://www.intro-wolfsburg.de/trplan.hti



Klar ist es besser seine "Trainings" zu planen, sich Gedanken zu machen und vor allem *Ziele zu setzen*. Allerdings darf dieses "Darübernachdenken" nicht zu Lasten der Trainingszeit gehen. _( Wenn ich mich zum Training treffe und die Hälfte der Trainingszeit diskutiere welche Trainingsform nun optimal wäre bevor ich anfang mich zu bewegen, dann ist dies kontraproduktiv! )_

Von der oben genannten Trainingsplanseite:





> *Trainingsbereiche*
> 
> Trainingsmethodisch unterscheiden wir i.a. zwischen 4 Trainingsbereichen. Dabei sind wir natürlich in der Lage, auf andere gewohnte Einteilungen wie z.B. im Radsport (Grundlagenbereich, Entwicklungsbereich und Spitzenbereich), einzugehen.
> 
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit in  diesem Thread weder Anfänger noch (Hoch-)Leistungssportler sind. 
Deren Ziel "die Fitness zu erhöhen und abzuspecken" erreiche ich nun mal effektiver (also mit viel weniger Zeitaufwand) mit höheren Intensitäten als in der GA1.

Harry


----------



## Manuel79 (15. Januar 2008)

Morgen Zusammen!

Bei mir ist es mit dem Training folgendermaßen:

Ich arbeite Fulltime (8:30 bis 18:00 Uhr von Mo bis Fr), habe eine Freundin, die bei mir wohnt, aber gegenüber meinem Bike- Sport sehr offen ist, obwohl sie sich nie auf eines setzen würde... könnte ja schwitzen. ;-) Da ich dieses Jahr eine Alpenüberquerung sowie einige kleine Marathons machen möchte und vielleicht ein verlängertes Wochenende auf Mallorca, habe ich mir einfach mal den Alpencrosser- Trainingsplan in der Bike als vorlagen genommen, aber nur insofern, das ich mich daran orientiere:

- 3 hintereinanderliegende Trainingseinheiten, Ruhetag, zwei Trainingseinheiten, Ruhetag.
- Orientierung an dem Aufbau des Plans in Bezug auf die Ga1, Ga2 etc. , wobei mehr an GA2, um in erster Linie erstmal Gewicht zu reduzieren.
- Kombination aus MTB und RUN

Allerdings kann ich mich nicht gänzlich an dem Trainingsplan orientieren, weil:

- er nicht individuell ist, sondern allgemein. Werde im April einen Leistungstest hier in der Sportklinik in Bad Nauheim machen. Arbeite ja direkt daneben.
- Ich nicht mein Leben komplett nach dem Plan richten kann. Allerdings werde ich schauen, das ich ab Mai oder Juni mit dem Bike an die Arbeit fahre. Das wären 1 1/5 Stunden Ga1 oder vielleicht GA2, je nach Weg. Weiterhin kann ich am So keine 3 Stunden Tour machen. Das kann ich allerdings auf den Samstag legen und am So eine 1 stündige Laufeinheite einplanen + MTB- Tour zum Bäcker und Brötchen holen ( ist ungefähr 1 Stunde (einziger Sonnstagsbäcker) und freut gleich die Freundin. Also kein gemoser).
Natürlich wäre es besser, nach einer langen Tour (3 Stunden in GA1 oder GA2) einen Ruhetag einzulegen (der Mo laut Trainingsplan). Die Erholungsphase wäre perfekt ausgenutzt. Allerdings sollte man auch mal sein Privatleben ein wenig pflegen, wenn man unter der Woche und Sa schon sehr viel auf dem Bike sitzt. Da muss dann mal die optimale Erholung drunter leiden.

Bezüglich Puls:

Ich habe den Sigma HAC 4 Pro mit Herzmesser etc.
Es gibt hier eine Art "ownZone" wie bei Polar. Damit werde ich mich bis zum Leistungstest begnügen und dann entsprechend ändern. Damit sollte ich eigentlich bis April gut dabei sein.

Änderungsvorschläge oder "dumme Idee... habe bessere Idee"- Vorschläge nehme ich sehr gerne an.


----------



## tschobi (15. Januar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Morgen Zusammen!
> .
> .
> .
> Ich habe den Sigma HAC 4 Pro mit Herzmesser etc.



Bist du sicher?


----------



## Manuel79 (15. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich schon. Ich habe den hier:

http://www.delta-bike.de/pulsmesser.asp?numma=CIC20620

Herzmesser ist wahrscheinlich falsch formuliert... meine Herfrequenzmesser zum Training in den jeweiligen Bereichen.

Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Morgenfrüh poste ich mein Anfangsgewicht und von da an jeden Montag. Ziel ist 82(,5) Kg bis Mitte März.



So, Stand zum 15.01.2008 erschreckende 87,5   

Mal schauen was ich am kommenden Montag verkünden darf.

Bis denne

Google


----------



## madbutt (15. Januar 2008)

@manuel

Er spielt auf Sigma an... der HAC4 Pro ist von Ciclosport


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Januar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Davon hat er aber nichts geschrieben.


Ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass er on topic postet 

Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (15. Januar 2008)

madbutt schrieb:


> @manuel
> 
> Er spielt auf Sigma an... der HAC4 Pro ist von Ciclosport



Oh... stimmt.   Zu schnell getippt. Danke für die Korrektur. 
Super Teil! Zwar sehr viele Funktionen, aber die meisten recht nützlich.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo, 

würde mich auch gerne anschließen an dem allgemeinen "Abnehm-Versuch". 
Werde mich hoffentlich die nächsten Tage mal trauen, auf die Waage zu stehen.
Ich denke es müssten um die 56 kg sein, Körpergröße 1,59m. 

Würde gern mal an die 50 kommen, versuch das aber schon seit 4 Jahren  

52 war bisher Minimum, allerdings nur durch 1 Woche Suppe-Essen nach Weisheitszahn-OP.

VG Laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Januar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> würde mich auch gerne anschließen an dem allgemeinen "Abnehm-Versuch".
> Werde mich hoffentlich die nächsten Tage mal trauen, auf die Waage zu stehen.
> Ich denke es müssten um die 56 kg sein, Körpergröße 1,59m.
> ...


Na dann viel Erfolg dabei.
Ich kenne ja deine Größe nicht, aber zu dünn ist auch nicht gesund 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Januar 2008)

s.o.: 1,59m...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. Januar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde mich auch gerne anschließen an dem allgemeinen "Abnehm-Versuch".
> Werde mich hoffentlich die nächsten Tage mal trauen, auf die Waage zu stehen.
> ...



Was willst du Floh denn noch abnehmen, du hast doch ein Bombenfigürchen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Januar 2008)

Okay.
Also zu viel sind 50kg ja nicht gerade.
Es kommt natürlich noch darauf an, wie die Veranlagung und so ist.
Aber wenn du dich mit deinem Gewicht dann wirklich wohl fühlst, ist es ja auch okay, denke ich.
Das hier ist aber immer noch kein Pro-Ana-Thread.
Hier wird die Gewichtsabnahme nicht durch das Lutschen von einem halben Bonbon pro Tag, sondern durch Sport, in erster Linie Rad fahren, erreicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Januar 2008)

@stollenreifenheizer:   Süßer Fred, hätt mich wegschmeißen können  

Zur allgemeinen Beruhigung - es gibt durchaus Stellen, an denen ich zu viel habe und da bin ich noch lange nicht im ProAna-Bereich...
Möchte einfach sportlicher aussehen - hoffe ich krieg das irgendwann mal hin.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Januar 2008)

Ja, ich weiß, ich wollte es ja auch nur noch mal gesagt haben.
Reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme 

Biken alleine kann nicht dazu beitragen, einen rundum sportlich gesunden Körper zu erhalten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (15. Januar 2008)

Nö, das ist richtig!   Noch ein wenig an der Ernährung gefeilt, weniger Alkohol, verzicht auf jeden Abend Schokolade (hin und wieder muss das aber mal sein  ), rauchen einschränken oder aufhören und ab und an auch mal dem.... bitte nicht mein Profil löschen oder mich meiden.... dem Bike- Sport fremdgehen und neue Reize setzten z. B. joggen, schwimmen etc.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Januar 2008)

Mach ich alles - bringt aber trotzdem nix  

Geraucht hab ich ganze 1,5 Zigaretten in meinem Leben... Alkohol trink ich äußerst selten, Schokoladenkonsum hab ich momentan auch einigermaßen im Griff, ... laufen und schwimmen tu ich als Ausgleich, ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Januar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> * jeden Abend Schokolade *





Da braucht man doch übers Abnehmen gar nicht zu reden.
Da tickt doch viel mehr die Uhr, wann man platzt. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (15. Januar 2008)

... mmmhhhhh..... wenn du schon so sportlich bist und bereits auf längere Sicht Sport treibst und das auch über den Winter, würde ich mir überlegen, vielleicht mal einen Fitnesscheck bei einer Sportklinik zu machen, um optimaler und effizienter zu trainieren, einen individuellen Trainingsplan erstellen lassen, wenn du mehr als 3 mal die Woche auf dem bike sitzt oder, falls noch nicht vorhanden, eine Pulsuhr kaufen und mich erkundigen oder herausfinden, welches meine HFmin und HFmax sind.


@Kai: Mach ich ja nich', aber das ist ja eigentlich so ein Frauenproblem... das mit der Schokolade. Wenn du wüßtest, was meine Kollegen so an Schoko verputzen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Januar 2008)

@ Manuel79
Deine Aussage war also nicht auf dich, sondern auf LauraPeter87, gerichtet?
Wenn ja,...
...an den 1,5 Zigaretten in ihrem Leben kann sie doch jetzt auch nichts mehr ändern.
...macht das bisschen Alkohol doch den Braten auch nicht fett.
@ LauraPeter87
An dem Schokikonsum könnte man der Aussage noch ein bisschen was machen  Das kann ich aber aus der Ferne nicht so sagen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (15. Januar 2008)

@Kai: Sie hat ihren Konsum ja schon im Griff... sie meinte "weitgehend" oder sowas... das schreit doch nach Optimierung.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Januar 2008)

@Race-Kralle: Das stimmt, bei Null ist der nicht. Aber irgendwo muss man die Depressionen ja ablassen  
Ich weiß, dann darf ich mich auch nicht beschweren. 


Werde wohl mal ne LD machen lassen, hab jetzt nen Arzt hier in der Nähe gefunden, werde da mal anrufen und fragen was das kostet. 
Was meint ihr zu der HP? http://www.drdietze.de/    und    http://laktatleistungsdiagnostik.de/

Ich hoff das fällt jetzt nicht unter Werbung...


----------



## jensen (15. Januar 2008)

@laura....-wenn du die möglichkeit hast probiers mal mit klettern-machen jede menge frauen und ist nen super ganzkörpertraining


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Januar 2008)

Ja, Klettern ist sicher kein schlechter Tipp.
Auch nicht schlecht, viele Sportarten ab und zu zu trainieren (ausüben/machen).
Das muss ja nicht extrem sein, aber so 3-4x im Monat einen bunten Mix an Sport machen, ist für den Körper sicher ganz toll.
Aber wer macht das schon?

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (15. Januar 2008)

hehe - ich jedenfalls net ... zurzeit siehts eh eher mager aus mit Zeit, wegen Uni-Stress.

Bin froh wenn ich aufs Bike komme  !
Will, wenn ich wieder etwas Form angenommen hab - ins Schwimmbad - grad für Bauch, Rücken, und Arme...

Grüßle


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Januar 2008)

Ja schwimmen ist auch super.
Man fühlt sich so leicht 
Aber ich finde es im Schwimmbad irgendwie nicht soooo toll.
Ich weiß auch nicht.
Aber na ja, wenn ihr da euren Spaß habt, ist es ja auch okay.

Gruß Kai


----------



## marschi112 (15. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin 

Schwimmen ist ok ich gehe jeden Mittwoch 1 Stunde.
Hab am WE endlich mein Bike ausgeführt Samstag 32 km und Sonntag 74 km hab mich danach auch gleich besser Gefühlt.Hoffe nur das ich bald mehr zeit habe.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## bikediva (15. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen
hallo laura!! wiege übrigens auch 55 kg und möchte wieder meine 49/50 kg. und bin sogar 1.61m!! habe genügend fotos eingestellt die beweisen dass so ein gewicht nicht zu wenig ist!!! 
habe letze woche entgültig meine ernährung umgekrempelt und gleich mal en kilo verloren. heute war ich bei sonnenschein und 12 grad! 1,5 stunden biken. war so toll. lg an alledie diva


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> ... wiege übrigens auch 55 kg und möchte wieder meine 49/50 kg. und bin sogar 1.61m!! habe genügend fotos eingestellt ...


Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hast Du zwei Fotos eingestellt: Auf einem in vollständiger (Winter-) Kleidung und auf dem anderen auf einem Bike (in Bike-Klamotten. Was soll man anhand dieser Bilder Deiner Meinung nach (hinsichtlich Über-/Untergewicht) beurteilen können?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. Januar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @stollenreifenheizer:   Süßer Fred, hätt mich wegschmeißen können
> 
> Zur allgemeinen Beruhigung - es gibt durchaus Stellen, an denen ich zu viel habe und da bin ich noch lange nicht im ProAna-Bereich...
> Möchte einfach sportlicher aussehen - hoffe ich krieg das irgendwann mal hin.



Nun ja ich sag immer was ich denke, auch auf die Gefahr hin auf die Schnauze zu fallen..... 
Aber wenn du unbedingt noch was an "Pölsterchen" loswerden willst versuchs mal mit Tae Bo da garantier ich dir das du nach ner Stunde oder Anderthalb platt und nach nem Monat oder Zwei leichter bist. 
Gruß
Stolli

Bin selber Martial Arts Sportler daher kann ich das ganz gut beurteilen. 
Veil Spass und Erfolg.....


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Januar 2008)

@stollenreifenheizer
Tae Bo, gibt es das noch? Warum kein richtiges Boxen oder Thai Boxen, bei einem guten Trainer ist es wohl das beste Training überhaupt! Die Damen sollen sich mal richtig austoben, wir haben ja schließlich keine Diven  hier, oder?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Januar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hast Du zwei Fotos eingestellt: Auf einem in vollständiger (Winter-) Kleidung und auf dem anderen auf einem Bike (in Bike-Klamotten. Was soll man anhand dieser Bilder Deiner Meinung nach (hinsichtlich Über-/Untergewicht) beurteilen können?



Das du ein Foto von ihr in knapper Bekleidung haben möchtest, hast du aber gut umschrieben, mir wäre es fast nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Das du ein Foto von ihr in knapper Bekleidung haben möchtest, hast du aber gut umschrieben, mir wäre es fast nicht aufgefallen


Das ist auch eine Möglichkeit. 
Bei dem Ziel, dass sie hat, ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass sie magersüchtig ist. Aber wie gesagt: so kann man das nicht erkennen...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Januar 2008)

Da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht!
Los neue Fotos reinstellen, hopp hopp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (16. Januar 2008)

sorry für OT:    - auffi!


----------



## Manuel79 (16. Januar 2008)

Mist, meine Tour gestern Abend ist ausgefallen!   Vollen Hass!!!!!

By the way: Wieviel km habt ihr dieses Jahr schon geschrubbt?
Ich gerade mal 142 km.


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Januar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Mist, meine Tour gestern Abend ist ausgefallen!   Vollen Hass!!!!!
> 
> By the way: Wieviel km habt ihr dieses Jahr schon geschrubbt?
> Ich gerade mal 142 km.



Bin bei ca. 300 km. War wohl zu viel, seit der 70 km Tour am So liege ich flach 
Bin, laut Trainingsplan, noch voll im soll und werde mich heute wieder aus Spinning Bike schwingen.
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Wieviel km habt ihr dieses Jahr schon geschrubbt?
> Ich gerade mal 142 km.


Also bei mir sind es 232km dieses Jahr. Gebraucht habe ich gut 11,5h.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Boardercrime (16. Januar 2008)

So, bin im neuen Jahr auch wieder dabei da es letztes Jahr fast geklappt hat mein Ziel unter 79 Kilo zu erreichen.
Meine Statistik letztes Jahr:

07.06.2007 G: 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G : 87 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87 KG BU:90 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85 KG BU:88.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86 KG BU 87.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:87.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:86.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU:85.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%

Danach in einer Ferienwoche auf 89 Kilo zurückgefallen !!(Dank All-Inclusive-Hotel-Fettfrass)...

Nun gehts weiter:

16.01.2007 G: 88 Kg BU: 91 cm KFA: ca. 12%

Ziel nächste Woche unter 87 Kilo....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

@ boardercrime
Wünsche dir natürlich auch viel Spaß und Erfolg auf deinem Weg. Du schaffst das schon 

Du nimmst in einer Woche 6kg zu? 
Und willst jetzt in einer Woche 2kg abnehmen? 
Das ganze in alle Richtungen zu extrem zu machen, ist aber auch nicht soooo gut, um nicht zu sagen sehr schlecht (für deinen Körper).

Wie kommst du auf deinen KFA? Durch Würfeln?
"Ca. 10-12%"?
Und 3x3 sind ungefähr sieben, oder wie?

Das ist jetzt in keinster Weise böse gemeint, aber was machst du denn da?

Nimm es nicht persönlich, ich kann es nur irgendwie nicht verstehen.

Gruß und schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ boardercrime
> Wünsche dir natürlich auch viel Spaß und Erfolg auf deinem Weg. Du schaffst das schon
> 
> Du nimmst in einer Woche 6kg zu?
> ...



Das Universum ist voller Geheimnisse


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

@ Stefan
Ja, ich glaube auch.
Ich wollte Jesus schon immer mal treffen.
Vielleicht habe ich jetzt die Chance dazu.

Am Anfang aller Bemühung steht der Kauf einer neuen, guten Waage 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Januar 2008)

unfug, das einzige was wirklich aussagekräftig ist, ist die Spiegel- oder "Freundin-" -Methode


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

@ Stefan
Stimmt, ich Trottel!
Sry für meine Unwissenheit.
Mal sehen, wann der Herr boardercrime seine Methoden offenlegt. 

MfG Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Januar 2008)

Sorrey mein Fehler es gibt noch eine Methode:
Homer Simpson Methode, Bauch antippen und mit Stoppuhr, bei Härtefällen auch  unter zur Hilfenahme eines Kalenders, stoppen wie lang der Bauch braucht, um die Schwingung zu absorbieren und zum Stillstand zu kommen.


----------



## Manuel79 (16. Januar 2008)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Waage sind:

Kennt einer ne Waage mit Körperfett- Feststellung unter 100 Euro, die gut ist und wo man diese kaufen kann?

Meine billige hat nur normales Gewicht (immerhin schon digital  ) und, ich denke das es das ist, BMI (steht auf 25).

Über Tipps freue ich mich!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Sorrey mein Fehler es gibt noch eine Methode:
> Homer Simpson Methode, Bauch antippen und mit Stoppuhr, bei Härtefällen auch  unter zur Hilfenahme eines Kalenders, stoppen wie lang der Bauch braucht, um die Schwingung zu absorbieren und zum Stillstand zu kommen.



          

Kai


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Sorrey mein Fehler es gibt noch eine Methode:
> Homer Simpson Methode, Bauch antippen und mit Stoppuhr, bei Härtefällen auch  unter zur Hilfenahme eines Kalenders, stoppen wie lang der Bauch braucht, um die Schwingung zu absorbieren und zum Stillstand zu kommen.



"Ich bin ein Wal, ich bin ein Wal......!"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Kennt einer ne Waage mit Körperfett- Feststellung unter 100 Euro, die gut ist und wo man diese kaufen kann?


Ich würde den Körperfettanteil NICHT von einer Waage bestimmen lassen 
Nein, ich kenne keine, habe mich aber auch noch nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt.


Manuel79 schrieb:


> Meine billige hat nur normales Gewicht (immerhin schon digital  ) und, ich denke das es das ist, BMI (steht auf 25).


Auch die Aussagekraft des BMI's ist sehr umstritten, gerade bei Sportlern.
Außerdem braucht man doch nun zum Ausrechenen des BMI-Wertes keine Waage, sondern höchstens einen Taschenrechner 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (16. Januar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema Waage sind:
> 
> Kennt einer ne Waage mit Körperfett- Feststellung unter 100 Euro, die gut ist und wo man diese kaufen kann?
> 
> ...



Ich hol mir vielleicht die von Tschibo (22,90 EUR - Im Januar-Prospekt)

Kann Euch ja mal mitteilen, ob sich Körperfettprozent damit messen lässt.


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

hallo @ all: denke aud den fotos ist gut zu sehen, dass ich nicht!! magersüchtig bin und es auch keinenfalls weden möchte!!! ein bestimmtes gewicht sollte nicht unterschritten werden wenn man noch kraftvoll in die pedale treten will und das ist mein oberstes ziel!! ich habe leider kontakt zu magersüchtigen und sehe wie sehr ihnen diese scheiß krankheit/sucht schadet und leidr viele von ihnen dahinrafft!!! so etwas will ich niemals erleben müssen. möchte lediglich ein paar polster verlieren wenn auch kleine aber dürr und kraftlos möchte ich nicht werden. zudem esse ich sehr gerne u könnte sicher nicht eien tag von dem leben von dem eine magersüchtige lebt. würde sterben vor hunger!! lg bikediva


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Januar 2008)

Kann man nicht erkennen!


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

ich denke man kann gut erkennen,dass keine magersucht vorliegt


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> ich denke man kann gut erkennen,dass keine magersucht vorliegt


Du weisst,dass Du mit Deinem Zielgewicht einen BMI von ca. 19 erreichst. Models sollen ein BMI von 18,5 überschreiten. Bist Du ein Model?
Und man kann auf dem einen Bild ausschließlich erkennen, dass du ziemlich dürr bist -


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> ich denke man kann gut erkennen,dass keine magersucht vorliegt


Laß Dich nicht verrückt machen......! Du musst Dir gefallen und das was man auf den Bildern sehen kann ist doch ganz lecker! Von Magersucht braucht nicht gesprochen werden.
Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

hab ein neues bild eingestellt, wo man meiner meinung nach deutlich erkennt dass nicht magersüchtig bin


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

danke @ hhninja!!!! bmi sagt wenig aus!!! habe eine körperfettanteil von 22%.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Von Magersucht braucht nicht gesprochen werden.


Zwischen braucht und nicht fehlt ein Wort.
Wer es kennt, möge es bitte einfügen.

MfG Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

@ bikediva
Woher hast du denn den Wert von 22%?

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (16. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch nicht Fett, ich habe nur schwere Knochen.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

@ hhninja81
Das ist natürlich ärgerlich 

MfG Kai


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

wurde bei einer ld in uniklinik tübingen gemessen!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

Danke!


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

für was????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

Na für die Info! 
Oder habe ich was verpasst?

Kai


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

bringt sie dir soviel?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

Nein, aber sie beantwortet meine Frage!


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

na dann: gerne geschehen!! lg bikediva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

Ja wie gesagt, Danke.

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> hab ein neues bild eingestellt, wo man meiner meinung nach deutlich erkennt dass nicht magersüchtig bin




Du weißt aber schon das du ein lecker Ding bist    

Nu lass dich net ärgern, jeder soll es soweit machen wie er sich wohlfühlt,ach und  der Kommentar oben ist als Kompliment gedacht    

Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht Fett, ich habe nur schwere Knochen.....



                

Ja, ja.....


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

@ stollenreifenheizer: danke (rotwerd). welches kommentar


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> @ stollenreifenheizer: danke (rotwerd). welches kommentar



na das mit lecker ding.....


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

oh habe ich schon auch so verstanden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (16. Januar 2008)

So, in meinem "Album" seht ihr nun auch, dass da durchaus noch was weg kann (im Gegensatz zu bikediva).


----------



## [email protected]!t (16. Januar 2008)

@ bikediva


mit dem mantel und so kann man aber wenig erkennen, stell doch mal bilder rein mit etwas weniger kleidung


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Januar 2008)

Ihr habt alle Problemchen! Es gibt hier Leute (so wie meine Wenigkeit) die wollen (müssen) 20-30 kg abnehmen!!  Ich glaube mit Sport, einer guten Ernährung und ein wenig Disziplin sollten 2-3 kg in 4-5 Monaten kein Problem sein, oder?

DER SPECK MUSS IMMER NOCH WEG !! 
Marcus


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

ich sagte ja das bei mir nur noch der letzte schliff fehlt!!


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

zeige dich doch erst mal selbst


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> zeige dich doch erst mal selbst


Ich bin der Bomber am Brunnen mit dem blauen Shirt


----------



## Larse (16. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> hab ein neues bild eingestellt, wo man meiner meinung nach deutlich erkennt dass nicht magersüchtig bin



Olala!  Fein, fein, fein.  Ich finde aber, um letzte Zweifel auszuräumen solltest Du mindestens noch ein, zwei Fotos einstellen 

So, jetzt zu meiner Wenigkeit. War immer noch nicht biken, Mist! Dafür an 3 Tagen letzte Woche für ca. 40 Min. joggen. Nachdems die erste Woche noch
rasant runter ging mit den Pfunden, wars jetzt, trotz Disziplin, doch schon deutlich schleppender. Na was solls, Hauptsache es geht abwärts.

02.01. --- 94,5kg
                                                                    09.01. --- 91,8kg
                                                                    16.01. --- 91,4kg

...und hab auch noch nen Foto von mir reingemacht.


----------



## KaiservonChina (16. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Bomber am Brunnen mit dem blauen Shirt



Ich fall vom Hocker   

aber soo schlecht sieht des gar net aus bei dir, ich glaub fehlt, zumindest von dem Bild gesprochen - gar nimmer soviel 

@ Diva - schließ mich dem gesagten von den letzten 10 Seiten auch noch an  - sehr hübsch!

und Laura, da muss vielleicht noch ein bissel Muskelmasse her, aber ansonsten ist doch alles in Ordnung  !


ansonsten hab ich mich über eine Erkältung auszuweinen - die kam gestern abend und macht es hoffentlich keine Woche lang... werd ihr schon den Garaus mit Vitaminen und dem Gelumpe machen  - ich muss aufs Bike!

Grüßle


----------



## LauraPeter87 (16. Januar 2008)

NOCH mehr Muskelmasse?


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

@kaiservonchina: gute besserung!!und danke!!
@larse: danke!!! bei dir fehlt aber doch auch net viel oder!!! hast doch scho ne ganze menge geleistet! bravo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (16. Januar 2008)

Laura ich kann das so schlecht beurteilen, weils bild rel. schattig ist - aber ist ja eigentlich egal, was ich daher red, Hauptsache, du gefällst dir selbst. Zuviel drauf hast du keinesfalls!


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Januar 2008)

@KaiservonChina
Danke für die Blumen, mein Ziel ist aus einem Bomber ne Elfe zu machen und da fehlen nur noch ca. 25 kg....... Elfen kommen die Berge besser hoch 

Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung, mit hat es auch erwischt.
Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikediva (16. Januar 2008)

gute besserung an alle die es nötig haben!!! auf das ihr bald wieder fit seit!!


----------



## Larse (16. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> @kaiservonchina: gute besserung!!und danke!!
> @larse: danke!!! bei dir fehlt aber doch auch net viel oder!!! hast doch scho ne ganze menge geleistet! bravo.



Erstmal Dank zurück. Die Fotos sind vielleicht nicht die optimalsten, um meine Problemzonen zu offenbaren, aber den Bauch, den gibts wirklich .
Möcht halt gern noch 5-6 kg abwerfen, dann hätt ich bei 1,80 ca. 85kg, und das wär dann ganz Ok.  Aber anscheinend wird durch die Abspeckerei auch das Immunsystem angegriffen. Es werden hier ja nach und nach alle krank Gute Besserung allen Virusträgern!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (16. Januar 2008)

Ich hab morgen HOFFENTLICH meine Erkältung endgültig hinter mir und dann gehts erstmal ins Schwimmbad...


----------



## Larse (16. Januar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen HOFFENTLICH meine Erkältung endgültig hinter mir und dann gehts erstmal ins Schwimmbad...



Ich hab meine Erkältungen, so lang kein Fieber dabei war, immer ausgeschwitzt. Entweder ne Runde Joggen oder ein heißes Bad. Und was bei verstopfter Nase sehr empfehlenswert ist, Kamillenblüten im heißen Wasser aufgiessen und inhallieren - wirkt Wunder. 

Aber ich möcht hier nicht vom Thema abkommen...

Gruß Markus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Januar 2008)

@ all mit fotos
Na, das ist ja ein schöner Thread geworden. Hoffentlich verjagen wir nicht die mit > 100 kg.
Ich hätte allerdings zu den Fotos einen Verbesserungsvorschlag. Alle haben zuviel Kleidung an: Die Problemzonen erkennt man nur in Short bzw.Bikini (Frauen).
Aber die beiden Mädels sind wirklich sehr nett.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (16. Januar 2008)

@Bernd aus Holz:


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2008)

@all:
ich denke das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wie weit man (oder frau) mit dem abnehmen geht.
natürlich sehen doch eigentlich beide mädels ganz gut aus, aber anscheinend gefallen sich beide ja nicht selbst, und darum geht es ja in der hauptsache.....

natürlich ist deren problem für mich nicht wirklich erkennbar, denn ich hab mir ja das persönliche Ziel von ca. 25 - 30 kg gesetzt.

das größte problem bei mir ist, ich hab nicht nur schwere knochen, ich bin auch noch zu klein für mein gewicht !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Januar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> @ bikediva
> 
> 
> mit dem mantel und so kann man aber wenig erkennen, stell doch mal bilder rein mit etwas weniger kleidung






bikediva schrieb:


> zeige dich doch erst mal selbst



Ich zeig mich für ihn, nun bist du dran


----------



## LauraPeter87 (16. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch eindeutig zu klein für mein Gewicht. 
Aber an der Größe kann man ja leider nichts ändern - also muss wohl das Gewicht weg


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Januar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @ all mit fotos
> Na, das ist ja ein schöner Thread geworden. Hoffentlich verjagen wir nicht die mit > 100 kg.
> Ich hätte allerdings zu den Fotos einen Verbesserungsvorschlag. Alle haben zuviel Kleidung an: Die Problemzonen erkennt man nur in Short bzw.Bikini (Frauen).
> Aber die beiden Mädels sind wirklich sehr nett.


Zu viel Kleidung genau


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Januar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch eindeutig zu klein für mein Gewicht.
> Aber an der Größe kann man ja leider nichts ändern - also muss wohl das Gewicht weg



das stimmt so nicht, man kann sich die Beine brechen lassen, dann werden die irgendwie arritiert und wachsen verlängert zusammen...


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch eindeutig zu klein für mein Gewicht.
> Aber an der Größe kann man ja leider nichts ändern - also muss wohl das Gewicht weg



Jawohl......bin ja dabei......

erste Erfolge konnten bereits verbucht werden, 3,5 kg weniger, ca. 75 km mit dem bike und ca. 30 km gejoggt......

so kann es erstmal weitergehen, die pfunde könnten zwar auch gerne was schneller purzeln, aber momentan bin ich "zufrieden".....


----------



## LauraPeter87 (16. Januar 2008)

@Stefan: Von sowas hab ich sogar mal geträumt... ich hatte dann wirklich so Schrauben in den Beinen. War aber eher nicht so toll.

@Sascha: Du packst das schon... ich drück die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

Nenene, was ist nur aus dem guten, alten "Gute Vorsatz für..."-Thread geworden.
Es ist echt erschreckend!

MfG Kai


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Stefan: Von sowas hab ich sogar mal geträumt... ich hatte dann wirklich so Schrauben in den Beinen. War aber eher nicht so toll.
> 
> @Sascha: Du packst das schon... ich drück die Daumen



danke danke, werde mir mühe geben.........

**********************************************
über eine beinverlängerung sollte man lieber keine witze machen, ich weiß, das es nur so dahin gesagt wurde, aber.....
mein patenkind ist mit einer fehlbildung geboren, d.h ein knochen im unterbein wächst nicht entsprechend der anderen knochen mit und somit muss sich mein kleiner schatz andauernd operieren lassen und hat ca. 4 monate vom jahr so einen sch*** fixateur am bein, so heisst dieses hässliche baugerüst.
man kann sich ganricht vorstellen, was das für eine schmerzhafte prozedur ist....... baah, ekelhaft..........ich kann mich immer nur wundern, wie mein patenkind das sooooo tapfer aushält.........vor allen dingen mit dem bewusstsein, das dies noch min. bis zum 18 lebensjahr so weitergeht, so hat sie also nich min. 8 jahre (min. 12 OPs) vor sich.........


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nenene, was ist nur aus dem guten, alten "Gute Vorsatz für..."-Thread geworden.
> Es ist echt erschreckend!
> 
> MfG Kai




ALSOOOO, jetzt weiter im eigentlich THEMA !!!!

DER SPECK MUSS WEG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. Januar 2008)

...


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jawohl......bin ja dabei......
> 
> erste Erfolge konnten bereits verbucht werden, 3,5 kg weniger, ca. 75 km mit dem bike und ca. 30 km gejoggt......
> 
> so kann es erstmal weitergehen, die pfunde könnten zwar auch gerne was schneller purzeln, aber momentan bin ich "zufrieden".....



3,5 kg in 14 Tagen,
das sind 0,25 kg am Tag
wenn das so weiter geht hast am Ende des Jahres über  90kg abgenommen 
Das ist doch mal ne Zahl......... 
Weiter so


----------



## LauraPeter87 (16. Januar 2008)

@Sascha: Ich meinte das auch nicht als Spaß, tut mir Leid wenn es so rüberkam. 
Dein Patenkind ist wirklich tapfer... ich kann mir sowas gar nicht vorstellen, da gehört schon wirklich Mut und Durchhaltevermögen dazu


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> zeige dich doch erst mal selbst


Daran soll es ja nicht scheitern.
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/377124/cat/10606


Falls du in der gegend mal ein Hotellzimmer brauchst lass was von dir hören.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Daran soll es ja nicht scheitern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haaaaalllllooooo
OT!!!! 
Größtmögliche Abnehmchance=Friseurbesuch 
Ich erlaube mir diesen Kommentar jetzt einfach mal 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Habe heute die Hometrainer-Saison begonnen


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ..........hast am Ende des Jahres über  90kg abgenommen
> Das ist doch mal ne Zahl.........
> Weiter so



  und ich hätte idealgewicht !!!!!!!   



@laurapeter87: kein problem......


----------



## Aison (16. Januar 2008)

Einfacher Tip zur Motivationssteigerung: Kauft euch gute Kleider und geht draussen fahren  Das Jahr ist erst 16 Tage alt und ich habe schon 725km draussen abgespult (und bisschen was drinnen, aber das ist nicht mitgerechent). Ergometer und Co sind sooooo langweilig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Haaaaalllllooooo
> OT!!!!
> Größtmögliche Abnehmchance=Friseurbesuch
> Ich erlaube mir diesen Kommentar jetzt einfach mal
> ...


und @metzger
Soo hattte ich das nun auch nicht gemeint. Und allein der Friseurbesuch hilft da auch nicht viel weiter. Zunächst mal wäre etwas (guter) Geschmack wichtig. Dann eine nicht ganz so "tolle" Unterhose usw...


----------



## Boardercrime (17. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ boardercrime
> Wünsche dir natürlich auch viel Spaß und Erfolg auf deinem Weg. Du schaffst das schon
> 
> Du nimmst in einer Woche 6kg zu?
> ...



Bei der Zunahme von 6kg war warscheinlich auch sehr viel Wasser dabei.

Den ungefähren Fettgehalt kann man mit einem Caliper bestimmen, ich messe immer mit der 3-Falten-Methode. So kann man feststellen ob man Fett oder nur Muskeln abnimmt.
Weitere infos findest Du zb. hier:
http://www.ironsport.de/3Falten.htm
Ist jedenfalls viel genauer als die Körperfettwagen.
Ausserdem kann man damit sehen ob man effektiv Fett abbaut oder nur 
Muskeln verliert.
Gruss 
Boardi


----------



## tschobi (17. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Am Anfang aller Bemühung steht der Kauf einer neuen, guten Waage
> 
> Gruß Kai



Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst das du mit dem Kauf einer neuen guten Waage deinen Fettanteil vernünftig bestimmen kannst, oder?      ;-)

Leider sind die meisten Waagen für die Tonne(auch viele gute)


----------



## Manuel79 (17. Januar 2008)

Moin!  

Ich bin für Fotos geradestehend in kompletter Bikemontur (nix mit Baggy und den weiten Klamotten). Fotos dann von vorne, hinten und den Seiten. Ich werde mich heute Abend mal in Pose setzen und von meiner Freundin ablichten lassen. Die Fotos dann einfach monatlich aktualisieren und die neuen Fotos hinzufügen. Dann sollte man es recht gut vergleichen können.


----------



## sekt88 (17. Januar 2008)

Ich habe letztes jahr 20 kilo abgenommen. 
Sufu in speck muß weg 2007.

Iss nur obst, gemusse, nusse, fleisch, fisch unf flugel.
Hor auf (100%) mit alle sorten von brot, pasta, pizza, zucker. 
Trink NUR wasser.
Brenn mehr als du frisst.
so einfach is´es.

Hor auf mit ausreden, wenn du es wirklich schaffen will, einfach tuen.


----------



## Manuel79 (17. Januar 2008)

Ist richtig soweit, aber mal nachgefragt: Ist du kein kleines Stück Pizza und Brot mehr oder gibt es auch Ausnahmen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2008)

@ boardercrime
Und warum kommt dann da bei dir ein Wert von 10-12% raus?
@ tschobi
Nein, denke ich nicht. Ich wollte es auf die Gewichtsangabe beziehen.
Da ist m. E. nach eine gute Waage besser für geeignet.
@ Manuel79
Mein Reden.
Aber irgendwie wollen hier alle nicht so.
Also von mir gibt es ja Fotos im Fotoalbum. Auch wenn die nur bedingt was mit "in Pose setzen" zu tun haben 
@ sekt88
ICH halte diesen Weg, wenn man ihn durchhält, zwar für sehr konsequent, aber auch für übertrieben. Lasst euch doch Zeit dabei.
Das Leben ist zu kurz, um sich über Jahre zu quälen.
Man muss auch mal leben.
Aber na ja, jedem das seine.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sekt88 (17. Januar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Ist richtig soweit, aber mal nachgefragt: Ist du kein kleines Stück Pizza und Brot mehr oder gibt es auch Ausnahmen?



Richtig


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2008)

Jawohl, wieder fit!!!

fühle mich wieder gesund und habe erst einmal das schöne Wetter genossen und eine "nette" Tour durch Hamburgs Wälder gemacht (105 min-36 km).
Jetzt kann der Kampf gegen den Speck weiter gehen.

855 min , 339,84 km seit dem 01.01.2008

01.01.2008 110,2 kg
08.01.2008 107,4 kg
17.01.2007 106,1 kg

Ziel 85kg im Sommer!!!! 

Gruß an alle Bomber und zukünftigen Elfen 
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (17. Januar 2008)

Kleiner Schock heute Morgen: Waage zeigt doch 57,4 (erhofft waren 56). 
Ab jetzt wieg ich mich wieder öfter... 
Ziel ist erstmal, bis April auf 55 zu kommen.


----------



## sekt88 (17. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ sekt88
> ICH halte diesen Weg, wenn man ihn durchhält, zwar für sehr konsequent, aber auch für übertrieben. Lasst euch doch Zeit dabei.
> Das Leben ist zu kurz, um sich über Jahre zu quälen.
> Man muss auch mal leben.
> ...



Gewohnheits sach, ich fühl mich wie " a million bucks" und ich vermisse getreide produkte überhaupt nicht. Nicht ist Übertreiben wenn mann Wohl und gesund Fühlt. Für mich ist dies die EINZIGE weg mein naturaliches körper gewicht zu halten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2008)

@ sekt88
Bei dir ist also nichts mit (Heiß-)Hunger auf irgendwas, Gefühl unterzuckert zu sein oder weiß ich was?
Na dann mal meinen Respekt. 
Der Mensch ist aber echt ein Gewohnheitstier.
Auch nur Wasser ist irgendwann möglich.

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (17. Januar 2008)

Als ich meine Weisheitszähne rausbekommen hab, konnte ich ne Woche lang nur Suppe/Brei essen. 
Nach ca. 4-5 Tagen WOLLTE ich dann nichts mehr essen. Mir war das irgendwie zu blöd  

Und als ich dann wieder essen durfte und alle mir irgendwelche tollen Sachen angeboten haben, hab ich dankend abgelehnt  

Leider hat der Zustand nicht lange angehalten


----------



## sekt88 (17. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ sekt88
> Bei dir ist also nichts mit (Heiß-)Hunger auf irgendwas, Gefühl unterzuckert zu sein oder weiß ich was?
> Na dann mal meinen Respekt.
> Der Mensch ist aber echt ein Gewohnheitstier.
> ...



Eigentlich nichts. Wenn der/die/das blutzucker spiegel stabile ist, kommt kein hunger. Ich es aber jeden tag etwa 30 gram 70% Schokolade. Wie ich im 2007 geschrieben habe, habe ich für vieleJahren mit meinen Gewicht gekampft. War nie richtig dicke, aber ich hatt immer 15 kg so viel. Das total verzicht aud getreide produkte hat mich gerettet. 

Jan 2007 hatte ich 97 kg, und heute 78 kilo. Körperfett anteil ist um die 8% bei 184 cm und 42 Jahre.


----------



## tschobi (17. Januar 2008)

Das ist schon echt der beste Weg auf Getreide und Zucker zu verzichten.
Hab ich auch schon mal vor 2 Jahren gemacht- es gibt nichts besseres. Irgendwie war ich aber nach ein paar Monaten nicht mehr Konsequent genug und alles war in ein paar Monaten wieder drauf!

Werde die Sache jetzt wieder angehen.
In dieser Zeit waren jede Woche knapp 2kg runter. Wasseranteil ging hoch. Muskelmasse ging hoch . War echt top... 
Ich Dussel!

Der Mensch ist auch noch nicht 100%tig auf die Verdauung von Getreide ausgelegt. Das kommt noch von unseren Vorfahren. Deswegen gibt es da auch immer wieder Probleme!

@Race-Kralle:
Das stimmt schon mit den guten Waagen. Nur leider ist das bei vielen angeblichen guten Modellen leider nicht der Fall.
Hatte bisher schon 3Waagen in gebrauch. Eine von breuer(oder so ähnlich), eine noname, und eine soehnle.

Dann hatte ich mir ein von einem damaligen Freund ein 50kg Normgewicht geholt.....dann kam der Schrecken. Alle stimmten nicht!
Kurioserweise war die noname am besten, gefolgt von der breuer und als Schlusslicht die soehnle(von der ich eigentlich den besten Wert erwartet hatte).
Abweichungen von 0,5-2kg ist schon fast nicht mehr lustig! 
Leider sind auch die meisten Waagen von Soehnle relativ ungenau, wie man im Internet oft nachlesen kann. 

Aber wie auch immer. Eine Tendenz kann man allemal feststellen. Der Fettanteil ist aber immer einige Prozent daneben!
*
Hauptsache es geht abwärts!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nichts. Wenn der/die/das blutzucker spiegel stabile ist, kommt kein hunger. Ich es aber jeden tag etwa 30 gram 70% Schokolade. Wie ich im 2007 geschrieben habe, habe ich für vieleJahren mit meinen Gewicht gekampft. War nie richtig dicke, aber ich hatt immer 15 kg so viel. Das total verzicht aud getreide produkte hat mich gerettet.
> 
> Jan 2007 hatte ich 97 kg, und heute 78 kilo. Körperfett anteil ist um die 8% bei 184 cm und 42 Jahre.


Da schwöre ich auch drauf, früher gab es jeden Morgen 2-3 Brötchen mit Butter, Nutella oder Krabbensalat. Z.Zt. gibt es Magerquark mit Obst, Mittags gibt es weißes Fleisch oder Fisch *nur* mit Gemüse, bei der Arbeit auch kalt, und keine Nudeln mit schöner Sauce. Früher habe ich mir nach der Arbeit gerne etwas schweres gemacht oder geholt, jetzt gibt es einen Salat oder Magerquark mit Gurke, Paprika usw. Zwischendurch gibt es mal einen Apfel oder so was. Ich habe z.B. immer eine Flasche Volvic bei mir, komme so auf etwa 4-5l am Tag. So habe ich schon einmal Erfolg gehabt und konnte das Gewicht halten. Private Probleme haben mich dann aus der Bahn gebracht und den Speck zurück auf Bauch und Po.
Aber jetzt geht es wieder los.
Euch allen viel Erfolg
Marcus


----------



## sekt88 (17. Januar 2008)

Übrigens, 50% meine zuführ besteht aus Fett: Oil, Nusse, etc...
Zur Trainings zeit: Esse ich Überwiegend Fett, damit habe ich mein Körper als Profi Fett Brenner entwicklet. Besser gesagt, habe ich mein Körper umgestellt um zu Funktionieren wie as aus der Natur bestimmt,  Energie aus Fett ist am bestens.  Kling absurd aber Funktioniert wunderbar.

(Deutsch ist nicht mein Muttersprache, sorry für die Aussererdisch deutsche Satz struktur)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2008)

@ tschobi
Ja, jede Waage interpretiert das Gewicht etwas anders.
Solange sie aber die Tendenz anzeigt (2kg abgenommen= Wert auf der Waage 2kg runter) ist es doch auch okay.
Solange der Wert nicht total vom echten Gewicht abweicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2008)

@ sekt88
Man muss es zwar immer 2x lesen, aber passt schon 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sekt88 (17. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> 4-5l am Tag.
> Marcus



mehr als 1.5 L am Tag reines wasser reicht. Vergisse nicht das Obst und Gemuse sind mehr als 70% Wasser. 4-5L wasser am Tag ist eher ungesund und unnötig.


----------



## sekt88 (17. Januar 2008)

Ich habe eine Soehnle Glass Waage und es stimmt mit der Profi Waage bei meine Leistungsdiagnostik Zentrum an der Goethe Uni Frankfurt Sportsmedizinische Klinik.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2008)

Nicht mal auf die "Profi-Waagen" ist mehr Verlass 

MfG Kai


----------



## philsyncro (17. Januar 2008)

@sekt88: schon mal probleme mit den nieren gehabt?

ich war mit dieser ernährungsmethode auch sehr erfolgreich, auch mit super körpergefühl und leistungsfähigkeit, aber hatte dann einen nierenstein, weshalb ich der gesundheit halber wieder auf einen höheren kohlehydratanteil (getreide) gegangen bin.

gruß phil


----------



## sekt88 (17. Januar 2008)

philsyncro schrieb:


> @sekt88: schon mal probleme mit den nieren gehabt?
> 
> ich war mit dieser ernährungsmethode auch sehr erfolgreich, auch mit super körpergefühl und leistungsfähigkeit, aber hatte dann einen nierenstein, weshalb ich der gesundheit halber wieder auf einen höheren kohlehydratanteil (getreide) gegangen bin.
> 
> gruß phil



Nie. Das problem nit Nierenstören wegen einen höhes Eiweiss/Fett konsum ist quasi Mythos. Erst bei 1.3 g Eiweiss / Kg körpergewicht kann es passieren. Es muss aber uber lange Zeit so gefuttert werden. Bei mir, etwa 1g/Kg korpergewicht eiweiss, habe ich kein problem.


----------



## tschobi (17. Januar 2008)

Schaust du dir denn die Produkte so genau an, das du genau weist, das du genau 1g zu dir nimmst?
Stell mir das ein bissel anstrengend vor, genau zu schauen wie viel Eiweiß jetzt genau da drin sind. Dann musst du es ja auch noch wiegen!

Zählst du denn auch deine kcal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (17. Januar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Soehnle Glass Waage und es stimmt mit der Profi Waage bei meine Leistungsdiagnostik Zentrum an der Goethe Uni Frankfurt Sportsmedizinische Klinik.



ist das so eine die einem in einer DOT-Matrix den Gewichtsverlauf anzeigt und auch muskel und wassermasse ausrechnet? Die sollen ja echt gut sein...

wünsch euch was und allen noch Kranken gute Besserung !
(bei mir gehts wieder aufwärts  )

Gerd


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2008)

@ KaiservonChina
Wenn es einem nach einer harten Grippe wieder gut geht, sollte man auch die nächsten Tage noch vorsichtig sein.
Wenn das Training dann auch nach ca. einer Woche keinen echten Rückschritt in Sachen Gesundheit ergibt, kann man auch mal wieder ein bisschen härter fahren.
Immer vorsicht mit dem kranken Körper 

Gruß Kai
*aktuellgesundsei*


----------



## philsyncro (17. Januar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Nie. Das problem nit Nierenstören wegen einen höhes Eiweiss/Fett konsum ist quasi Mythos. Erst bei 1.3 g Eiweiss / Kg körpergewicht kann es passieren. Es muss aber uber lange Zeit so gefuttert werden. Bei mir, etwa 1g/Kg korpergewicht eiweiss, habe ich kein problem.



naja, bei mir gings innerhalb eines viertel jahres. aber wenn ich 1,3g/kg rechne, dann waren 100g eiweiss am tag schon drin um den schnitt zu übertreffen.
ca.3 eier am tag, fleisch, fisch und gemüse...
habe damals in ner wg mit nem medizinstudenten gewohnt, er meinte dann schon, dass das mit den nierensteinen eine frage der zeit war. danach bin ich dann auf vollwertkost gegangen. und hab mehr auf meine wasserzufuhr geachtet. 

gruß phil


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Januar 2008)

Ach was freu ich mich schon auf meine leckere schmatzige Pizza heut abend, oder auch zwei.......


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ach was freu ich mich schon auf meine leckere schmatzige Pizza heut abend, oder auch zwei.......


Arsch.... Ich habe schon Löffel-Ohren und hoppel den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend. Wenn die Zähne anfangen zu wachsen und die Leute mich Bunny nennen esse ich auch wieder Pizza.  
Ich wünsche Dir einen guten Hunger
Marcus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2008)

@ stollenreifenheizer
Lass dir die Pizza(s)  schmecken.
Entweder wir sehen dich im Regen fahren oder wir sehen dich, wie du völlig frustriert auf der Waage stehst, weil du trotz Riesen-Km-Leistung zu genommen hast.
Hauptsache es schmeckt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ stollenreifenheizer
> Lass dir die Pizza(s)  schmecken.
> Entweder wir sehen dich im Regen fahren oder wir sehen dich, wie du völlig frustriert auf der Waage stehst, weil du trotz Riesen-Km-Leistung zu genommen hast.
> Hauptsache es schmeckt
> ...



Da mach dir mal keine Gedanken, bin im moment auf 99-100 kilo, in ca. nem Monat wieder auf 96-97 kilo bei ca. 11-12 % Körperfett und 1,95m Höhe.
http://freenet-homepage.de/Stollenreifenheizer/index/
Na ja ich gehör zur Kategorie Allesfresser und hab mit Gewichtszunahme kein wirkliches Problem, daher mein Zynismus oder Sarkasmus, entscheidet ihr was passt.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Arsch.... Ich habe schon Löffel-Ohren und hoppel den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend. Wenn die Zähne anfangen zu wachsen und die Leute mich Bunny nennen esse ich auch wieder Pizza.
> Ich wünsche Dir einen guten Hunger
> Marcus



Na ja ich gehör zur Kategorie Allesfresser und hab mit Gewichtszunahme kein wirkliches Problem, daher mein Zynismus oder Sarkasmus, entscheidet ihr was passt.  Lass dich ma net ärgern von mir , ich staune nur des öfteren über einzelne Personen hier die sich dermassen das Leben schwer machen nur um ein paar gramm leichter zu werden. 
Trainiere hart, iss alles was schmeckt, in Maßen und nicht in Massen, dann klappt es auch mit dem Gewicht.   
Gruß
Stolli
(Micha)


----------



## Manuel79 (17. Januar 2008)

Wer noch an der Arbeit sitzt, hebe die Hand!!!!! 

Ist nu der verfu**te vierte Tag, an dem ich nicht vor zehn aus dem Büro komme (muss noc ne Weile). Mein Trainingsplan diese Woche ist voll für den Ar***!!  

Naja..... irgendwann darf auch ich wieder.... gehe jetzt in die Kantine nach Obst und Gemüse fragen (Restaurant hat Gott sei Dank immer offen und alles).... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikediva (17. Januar 2008)

hallo @ all: viele nette bilder und noch besser: die ersten erfolge!! glückwunsch an alle. macht weiter so. 
meine bilanz: 55,7kg. minus 300 gramm. esse übrigens auch wieder sehr kohlenhydratarm. esse nur gemüse und sojaprodukte. lg angie


----------



## KaiservonChina (17. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ KaiservonChina
> Wenn es einem nach einer harten Grippe wieder gut geht, sollte man auch die nächsten Tage noch vorsichtig sein.
> Wenn das Training dann auch nach ca. einer Woche keinen echten Rückschritt in Sachen Gesundheit ergibt, kann man auch mal wieder ein bisschen härter fahren.
> Immer vorsicht mit dem kranken Körper
> ...



Merci Kai fürs Gedanken machen!
Ich werds beherzigen und evtl am Wochenende mal, wenns wieder besser ist, mit niedrigem Puls einfach zum Spass ein bischen fahren, ohne mich zu belasten....

@diva - gratuliere  in deinem Gewichtsbereich ist 0.3 kg schon echt gut!

@ Manuel: Wo genau arbeitest du denn? ist natürlich unschön, wenn du erst so spät raus kommst, aber mentale Anstrengung verbrennt auch Energie - wenn dir das jetzt hilft ...

@stolli: jaja tanz uns ruhig auf der Nase rum  
Ich bin beim essen ja auch das völlige gegenteil eines Hard-Gainers, die trotz viel Essen nicht zu nehmen: Bin so eine Art "although-Gainer" -zunehmen trotz weniger Essen  ... aber des wird schon.
Lasses dir schmecken!

Grüße an alle!
Gerd


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2008)

@ KaiservonChina
Ich will den Threadersteller doch nicht verlieren 
Ich wollte es nur noch mal gesagt haben. Mit einer Grippe ist nämlich echt nicht zu spaßen.
@ all
Von mir aus könnt ihr essen was ihr wollt.
Ihr könnt auch hier posten, was für ach so leckere Sachen ihr gegessen habt. Es freut mich auch für euch, wenn es euch geschnmeckt hat. Alleine ärgern lasse ich mich durch solche Sachen nicht.
Fakt ist: Ihr könnt so viel essen bis ihr platzt, ich nehme davon nicht zu. 
Und wenn ihr zu den Knalltypen gehört, die alles essen können, aber nicht zunehmen, freut es mich für euch.
Dafür habe ich andere Talente...

Wir sehen uns in Sundern.
Gruß und einen angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## sekt88 (17. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Schaust du dir denn die Produkte so genau an, das du genau weist, das du genau 1g zu dir nimmst?
> Stell mir das ein bissel anstrengend vor, genau zu schauen wie viel Eiweiß jetzt genau da drin sind. Dann musst du es ja auch noch wiegen!
> 
> Zählst du denn auch deine kcal?



Für 6 Monaten Ja. Ich habe alles was ich gegessen habe gewogen und die macronutrients ge rechnet sodass ich genau wüste 50% Fett, 30% Eiweiss, 20% KH. Auch mit der Kalorien. Klar waren die  nicht Eidwerte.Es war am anfang anstrengend, aber es gibt leute die genau machine für das BMW oder Porsche oder Geld konto. Jetzt kenne ich die gesamt ernährungswerte von alles was ich esse ohne es drauf zu schreiben.

www.fitday.com ht gut gehlfen


----------



## sekt88 (17. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> ist das so eine die einem in einer DOT-Matrix den Gewichtsverlauf anzeigt und auch muskel und wassermasse ausrechnet? Die sollen ja echt gut sein...
> 
> 
> Gerd



Nein, nur kilos wird gezeigt. Soehnle Zeta


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr!

... ja genau ihr! Das abspeckwütige Volk!

Ihr habt Problemzonen? Die wollt Ihr nicht mehr haben? Dann habe ich *DIE* Lösung für Euch! In praktisch NoTime sind die Problemzonen verschwunden!

Neugierig geworden? Ich zeige Euch demnächst ein Bild dieser Lösung. Nur soviel schon mal vorab: Die Antwort auf eure Frage hängt bei mir in der Küche.

So und nun macht Euch schon mal Gedanken  

Euer K.-G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (18. Januar 2008)

Küchenmesser


----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Januar 2008)

Bei mir wars heut ein Kilo mehr als gestern  

Obwohl ich gestern echt wenig gegessen hab und noch schwimmen war. Naja, vielleicht gehts ab morgen mal bergab


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Januar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Bei mir wars heut ein Kilo mehr als gestern
> 
> Obwohl ich gestern echt wenig gegessen hab und noch schwimmen war. Naja, vielleicht gehts ab morgen mal bergab


Guten Morgen, 

beim schwimmen ist es ganz wichtig, erst einzuatmen wenn der Kopf über Wasser ist und auf der Waage mußt Du ausatmen und dir leichte Gedanken machen  
Scherz beiseite, lass Dich nicht so von der Waage verrückt machen. Wie Sascha schon gesagt hat, der Spiegel ist wichtig, dort sieht man den Erfolg wirklich. Auch Du wirst es schaffen, das Jahr hat doch gerade erst angefangen!!

Step by step
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Boardercrime (18. Januar 2008)

@Sekt88:
Verzichtest Du nur auf Getreide oder auch auf Milchprodukte ?
Wie siehts aus mit Reis und Kartoffeln ?


----------



## Manuel79 (18. Januar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> @ Manuel: Wo genau arbeitest du denn? ist natürlich unschön, wenn du erst so spät raus kommst, aber mentale Anstrengung verbrennt auch Energie - wenn dir das jetzt hilft ...



Ich arbeite als IT'ler für zwei Hotels (Bad Nauheim / Hessen und München). Viel Bewegung ist da nicht, weil man viel im Sitzen macht oder eben im stehen, aber laufen ist nicht.... vieles geht via Fernwartung, weil es sonst zu lange dauert. Mies ist eben, das immer, wenn man sich etwas konkret vornimmt, was schiefläuft. Ich sitze in meinem Büro zu viert, wobei zwei von den Kollegen und Kolleginnen weit über 100 kg wiegen ( Frau: 125 kg bei 1,79 oder so und ein Mann 120 kg bei 1,80 würde ich sagen. Die andere Kollegin ist sehr zierlich und schlank... ein echter Hingucker! ). Daher liegen auch meist zur Stressbewältigung süßes rum... Kuchen, Kekse etc. Eine ausgewogene Mittagsmahlzeit nimmt keiner zu sich, weil die Zeit fehlt oder alle zu faul sind. Meine Freundin unterstützt mich da ein wenig, in dem sie gesund einkauft und mit mir Abends die Sachen vorbereitet... sonst würde ichs wahrscheinlich aus Faulheit nicht machen. Von dem süßen lasse ich aber weitgehend die Finger. Nur gestern habe ich dann mal Abends aus Frust noch nen Döner reingehauen... Strafe hatte ich heute morgen.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (18. Januar 2008)

Ich hab Gestern brav getrampelt bis mir mein Knie weh tat...
Dann noch Krafttraining betrieben, wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass sich ein â4 Packâ beim Freihanteltraining sichtbar macht.
DafÃ¼r hab ich heute mein Zielgewicht gerade so erreicht 77,9kg bei 1,78m.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ich hab Gestern brav getrampelt bis mir mein Knie weh tat...
> Dann noch Krafttraining betrieben, wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass sich ein 4 Pack beim Freihanteltraining sichtbar macht.
> Dafür hab ich heute mein Zielgewicht gerade so erreicht 77,9kg bei 1,78m.


Glückwunsch und RESPEKT,
ich habe gerade auf meinem Kühlschrank das Bild von Deiner Gewichttabelle angesehen und bin immer wieder begeistert was Du geschafft hast!!!!
Von 122,5 kg auf 77,9 kg  WAHNSINN.

Ich krieg Dich...... 
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (18. Januar 2008)

THX, ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## sekt88 (18. Januar 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> @Sekt88:
> Verzichtest Du nur auf Getreide oder auch auf Milchprodukte ?
> Wie siehts aus mit Reis und Kartoffeln ?



Ich esse kein Reis, kein Kartoffen, kein Milchprodukte.

Ich esse nur: 
Eier, Fleisch, Fisch, Flugel, Alle Obst, Alle Gemusse, Oliven, Almonds, Walnusse, Kurbiskerne, Süsse Aprikose Kerne, Sonnenblumen seeds, 
und viele gewurze.

Ich esse kein:
Alle arten von Brot, Pastas, Getreide produkte, milch produkte, kein Kartoffeln, Kein Reis, Kein Erdnusse, und Bananen nur mittendrin und nach einen Renn.

Ich trinke nur Wasser, Kaffee und Tee

Die einzige zucker ich esse ist 3 g rohzucker in mein Kaffe, oder ein löffel honing in meinen Tee und 70% edelbitter schoko.

Ich trinke kein alkohol aber ich kiffe ab und zu.


----------



## Harry_I (18. Januar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @ all mit fotos
> Na, das ist ja ein schöner Thread geworden. Hoffentlich verjagen wir nicht die mit > 100 kg.
> Ich hätte allerdings zu den Fotos einen Verbesserungsvorschlag. Alle haben zuviel Kleidung an: Die Problemzonen erkennt man nur in Short bzw.Bikini (Frauen).
> Aber die beiden Mädels sind wirklich sehr nett.



*Die 100 kg Fraktion meldet sich zurück! * 


_(in Shorts wie gewünscht)_


In so einem Thread ist vor allem interessant wie es wirklich geschafft wurde abzunehmen. (Das persönliche Ziel zu erreichen)

Hierzu hatte ich meine Methode im Beitrag #77 beschrieben.

Ernährungswissenschaftlich lässt sich bestimmt jede (funktionierende) Methode auseinandernehmen. - Auch die von Sekt88 mit dem wenig Getreide essen.  Entscheidend ist doch, was ist genau für mich das Richtige?

Dazu muss ich mir möglichst viele "Abnehmgeschichten" reinziehen und das für mich passende "zusammenbasteln".  (btw: wie hat es Stefan  im letzten Jahr geschafft 1kg/Woche abzunehmen???)

Wenn ich mich nun für etwas entschieden habe, dann muss ich selber absolut davon überzeugt sein! Ich muss an das glauben was ich tue! 

Das ist bereits die halbe Miete (Placebo Effekt!?)

Also lasst hören was funzt!

Harry
--------------------------
_Essen ist doch auch bloß ein niederer Trieb_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Januar 2008)

Bei mir tut sich eigentlich nur was mit dem Gewicht, wenn ich abends wenig/nichts esse. 

Ich versuche jetzt wieder geregelter zu essen. Ganz nach dem Motto "Alles ist erlaubt, aber in Maßen". Dazu will ich viel trinken (komme grade brav auf 2-3 Liter).


----------



## Manuel79 (18. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> *Die 100 kg Fraktion meldet sich zurück! *
> 
> 
> _(in Shorts wie gewünscht)_
> ...



Ich suche gerade auf dem Bild den Dicken......  Ich finde, das du sehr trainiert und zäh aussiehst (du fährst nicht nur bike, oder?). Das einzige, was mir nicht gefällt ist die Hosenfarbe, aber das liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters.  

Konnte leider kein Bild gestern machen, weil die Zeit gefehlt hat.


----------



## sekt88 (18. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> *Die 100 kg Fraktion meldet sich zurück! *
> Ernährungswissenschaftlich lässt sich bestimmt jede (funktionierende) Methode auseinandernehmen. - Auch die von Sekt88 mit dem wenig Getreide essen.  Entscheidend ist doch, was ist genau für mich das Richtige?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tschobi (18. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> *Die 100 kg Fraktion meldet sich zurück! *
> 
> 
> _(in Shorts wie gewünscht)_
> ...



Fette Sau ;-)

Ne im Ernst, du siehst doch wirklich sehr trainiert aus. Von den durchtrainierten Waden über den Oberkörper, der bestimmt schon einige Gewichte gestemmt hat?!

Wieviel wolltest du noch abnehmen? Viel kann es ja nicht mehr sein!
#

@sekt88: danke für die Infos


----------



## Boardercrime (18. Januar 2008)

@Sekt88: Klingt sehr vielversprechend.Und wieviele Kcal nimmst Du etwa zu dir ?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Also lasst hören was funzt!


Schon längst passiert.


Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hier jetzt noch mal kurz meine eigene Erfahrung:
> Vor knapp 2 Jahren habe ich so ca. 95kg gewogen.
> Dann habe ich ein Bike gekriegt.
> Ich bin im ersten Jahr ca. 1.200km (teilweise ohne Tacho) gefahren und habe so in etwa 7-8kg abgenommen.
> ...



Mit (illegalen) Drogen, egal welcher Art, habe ich nichts zu tun, hatte ich auch noch nie.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sekt88 (18. Januar 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> @Sekt88: Klingt sehr vielversprechend.Und wieviele Kcal nimmst Du etwa zu dir ?



circa 2000 am tag +/- circa 300 abhangig von aktivitäten.


----------



## lopeng (18. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich zu Beginn des Jahres 80,9 kg auf die Waage gebracht habe und mittlerweile bei +/- 78,5 angekommen bin, heute nun der Rückschlag! Bei einer CRT wurde heute ein Haarriss im Wadenbein festgestellt!! Ich könnt k...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Januar 2008)

lopeng schrieb:


> Nachdem ich zu Beginn des Jahres 80,9 kg auf die Waage gebracht habe und mittlerweile bei +/- 78,5 angekommen bin, heute nun der Rückschlag! Bei einer CRT wurde heute ein Haarriss im Wadenbein festgestellt!! Ich könnt k...


Hallo lopeng
Kopf hoch.
Wann hast du denn angefangen abzunehmen?
Man muss auch mal mit ein paar Rückschlägen leben können.
Mein Bike war im Herbst (inkl. aller schönen Herbsttage )  für 5 1/2 Wochen weg!
Das Wetter ist doch eh im Moment nicht sooo toll.
Außerdem hat dein Körper so im Moment die Chance, neue Energie zu tanken.
Stell dir mal vor, dass wäre im Juli/August passiert.

Also, take it easy.
Erhol dich gut und lass es danach wieder krachen. Aber Voooorsicht...

Gruß und angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Januar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> und @metzger
> Soo hattte ich das nun auch nicht gemeint. Und allein der Friseurbesuch hilft da auch nicht viel weiter. Zunächst mal wäre etwas (guter) Geschmack wichtig. Dann eine nicht ganz so "tolle" Unterhose usw...



Tut mir leid mein guter, mit dem Post ist *Bikediva* gemeint, und mit einen *Lederstring* kann ich dir auch nicht dienen. 

Und dem guten Geschmack: Villeicht kanste ja irgentwo welchen kaufen. 
Hätte aber aus der Kollektion noch Schwarz, Blau (Arbeit) und Weiß mit Schwarzen (Nicht Braunen) Streifen anzubieten.
Tipp dem guten Geschmack: Villeicht kanste ja irgentwo welchen kaufen ;-)


@Race Kralle: Habe die bisherigen 5 Tage der Woche leglich nur einen Salatteller vom Rewe ohne Dressing gefuttert, und heute versuche ich nur nen Proteinshake aufzunehmen. Ohne Arbeit wird das schon gehen. Erstaunliches Ergebniss mit Hanteltraining zuhause ca 800 gramm an Muskeln zugelegt und 1,4 Kg schwerer (viel wasser getrunken die woche) geworden...
Bin dann noch noch 2 Kg von meinen Idealgewicht von 85 Kg bei einer Körperhöhe von 189 cm entfernt...  Aber die beine sind noch ziermlich dünn...Im austrainierten Zustand haben die sicherlich auch noch mal 500 gramm mehr drauf das mann wieder durch Fettmasse kompoensieren muss und zwar mit einem Faktor von 1:1.24 Gewichts (nicht Volumenanteilen) Fett zu Muskelmasse.
Diese Session werde ich auch eine Stärkere Rückenmuskulatur benötigen die auch wieder gewicht kostet. Na ja sehen wir mal..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Januar 2008)

Moin Chris.
Wie geht's?
Habe mich heute in Sundern angemeldet (kl. Runde )
"Trainiert" habe ich eine Stunde.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Januar 2008)

Hey das ist doch super, freue mich schon sehr drauf. 
Im Ausdauertraining binn ich weiterhin bei 0, muste aber halt viel für dem Rücken nachen. Morgen werde ich auf jedenfall eine Einheit absolvieren, selbst wenn die Welt untergehen wird.
Toby kommt auch mit bist herzlich eingeladen. Straße 1,5-3 H


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Januar 2008)

3h mit Don Geimo ?
Wollteste ihn dann am "Jägerheim" absetzen, oder wie? 
Wann soll es denn losgehen?
Er wird doch sicher seine Jacke brauchen.
Wollteste wirklich nur auf der Straße fahren?
Wo wolltest du denn hin?

Gruß Kai


----------



## ZakMcCracken (19. Januar 2008)

So, dann will ich auch nochmal. Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr ein wenig beim Thread mitgemischt habe, will ich 2008 nicht fehlen.

Status im Moment *84 kg*

Ziel: Will ich erstmal nicht ganz so hoch stecken - *79 kg*, ich will die 8 vorne weg haben  

Zudem dann natürlich mehr Kondition, mehr Kraft, mehr Koordination - sprich noch mehr radln - kam letztes Jahr deutlich zu kurz.

Was mir gut gefällt: *Stefan_Yoah *hat so ein "Vorher mit Speck ohne Bart - Nachher mit Bart ohne Speck" Bild - ich glaube das mache ich auch (Speck weg, nicht einen Bart wachsen lassen, da rebelliert meine Freundin)

Ich denke einmal in der Woche gewicht notieren reicht. 

Bis nächste Woche!

Zak


----------



## tschobi (19. Januar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Harry_I schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Die 100 kg Fraktion meldet sich zurück! *
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Januar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ich esse kein Reis, kein Kartoffen, kein Milchprodukte.
> 
> Ich esse nur:
> Eier, Fleisch, Fisch, Flugel, Alle Obst, Alle Gemusse, Oliven, Almonds, Walnusse, Kurbiskerne, Süsse Aprikose Kerne, Sonnenblumen seeds,
> ...




Wiiiieeeee du kiffst, das gibts ja wohl net..... :kotz:


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Januar 2008)

Hier geht es doch ums Abnehmen?!

Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ich hab Gestern brav getrampelt bis mir mein Knie weh tat...
> Dann noch Krafttraining betrieben, wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass sich ein 4 Pack beim Freihanteltraining sichtbar macht.
> Dafür hab ich heute mein Zielgewicht gerade so erreicht 77,9kg bei 1,78m.



Ja auch von mir ein fettes Kompliment, ich muß neidlos anerkennen was du bis jetzt gepackt hast, da zeigt sich wieder wer auch mental und nicht nur körperlich stark ist.   
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## sekt88 (20. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> sekt88 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## KaiservonChina (21. Januar 2008)

Die Jagd geht weiter!

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
--------------------------------- 
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF     >
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF     >  Andere Waage
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF     >
--------------------------------- 
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF
14.01.2008 --- 83.2kg / 20.0 bF
*21.01.2008 --- 81.8kg / 19.5 bF*


So kann ne super Woche beginnen 

Grüße und einen schönen Montag euch!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2008)

Morgen KaiservonChina
Glückwunsch! 
Ja, habe mich heute auch gewogen:
Ergebnis: 77,5kg
Ich weiß zwar das Ergebnis vom letzten Wiegen nicht mehr und habe es mir auch nicht aufgeschrieben (  ), aber Ende des Jahres waren es knapp unter 80kg.
Von daher bin ich auf einem guten Weg.
Ich habe mich aber auch in Sachen Schokolade stark zurückgehalten.

Gruß und allen weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg,
Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (21. Januar 2008)

Dann mal ich wieder:

03.01.2008: 91 kg
04.01.2008: 91,4 kg
05.01.2008: (We)
06.01.2008: (We)
07.01.2008:                 / 01:22:30 MTB / 23,30 km
08.01.2008: 90,6 kg /27
09.01.2008: 91,6 kg /25. /  00:28:35 RUN / 3,5 km
10.01.2008: 91,6 kg / 25 /  01:12:30 MTB / 22,65 km
11.01.2008: 91,6 kg / 25 /  
12.01.2008: 91,8 kg/ 25 /   01:32:13 MTB / 25,37 km (We)										
13.01.2008: nicht gewogen / 02:12:36 MTB / 41,86 km (We)
14.01.2008: 91,2 kg / 25 /														Höchste Gewicht am Mo: 91,2 kg / 25
15.01.2008: 91,0 kg / 25 / kein Sport (Beruf)
16.01.2008: 90,2 kg / 26 / kein Sport (Beruf)
17.01.2008: 90,6 kg / 26 / kein Sport (Beruf)
18.01.2008: 91,4 kg / 26 / 01:11:51 MTB / 22,97 km / 119 hm / 
19.01.2008: 90,4 kg / 26/
20.01.2008: nicht gewogen
21.01.2008: 91,4 kg / 26 /														Höchste Gewicht am Mo: 91,4 kg / 26


Nehme eher zu als ab, aber wird schon werden.


----------



## pisskopp (21. Januar 2008)

Qualitätssteigerung durch Anspruchsminderung


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen
@ Manuel79
ICH würde ja aufhören mich täglich zu wiegen.
Wenn es keine eindeutige Senkung des Gewichts gibt (und sich somit auch kein Erfolg abzeichnet), würde ich aufhören, mich zu wiegen (zumindest täglich).
Du weißt dann genau, dass du zu wenig gemacht hast, machst dann, in Folge dessen, mehr und stellst dann nach 1- 1,5 Monaten eine "deutliche" Gewichtssenkung fest.
Wenn dem nicht so ist, hast du natürlich Pech 
Es kann auch sein, dass du noch irgendwas im Körper hast, dass beim Wiegen vor 1-1,5 Monaten noch nicht im Körper war.
Also solltest du dich nach dieser Zeit so 3-4mal die Woche wiegen (um das somit nahezu ausschließen).
Nur ein Tipp von mir.
@ pisskopp


Gruß Kai


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2008)

Ich wieg mich auch täglich, mach mir aber kein Kopp wenn es mal wieder kurzeitig hoch geht..Das ist halt so, auch während der Diät. Maßgeblich für den evtl. Diäterfolg ist bei mir immer der Montag nach dem Wochenende  Deshalb auch mein Ergebnis heute

Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 82(,5) KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,5 KG

21.01.2008: 86,5 KG (-1,0 KG)

Grüße


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (21. Januar 2008)

Na, denn mach' ich das ma!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2008)

Bei mir ist das Gewicht auch hochgegangen, als ich mich täglich gewogen hab.
Natürlich hat das Wiegen keine Kcal oder verringert den Bedarf an Kalorien oder so, aber mir hat es auch nicht geholfen abzunehmen.
Egal wie man s macht, hauptsache man nimmt ab. 

Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg, Spaß bei diesem Wetter zu wünschen, ist  ja unhöflich (  )
Schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## bikediva (21. Januar 2008)

halo zusammen, komme gerade aus dem krankenhaus. habe beim nem downhill am freitag ne fette eisplatte erwischt und bin dann mit gut 50 sachen vom rad geflogen. ergebnis schwere gehirnerschütterung und schleudertrauma. bin jetzt eine woche krank geschrieben und an sport ist die nächsten 2 wochen überhaupt nicht zu denken. muss viel liegen. danke für eure bildkommentare!! lg an alle bikediva.
p.s hab in klinik 2!! kilo verloren. mir war so schlecht dass letzten 3 tage nix essen konnte.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2008)

@ bikediva
Na juhu, dann kannst du ja froh sein.
So ein DH-Crash mit anschließendem KH-aufenthalt kannst du also nur empfehlen ja?  
Wieso überhaupt Eisplatte?  
In D gibt es doch im Januar gar kein Eis 

Na ja, egal, wünsche dir auf jeden Fall natürlich gute Besserung!
Das Wetter ist ja eh nicht ganz so toll 

Ich wünsche dir eine ganz erholsame, "freie" Woche.
Gruß Kai


----------



## bikediva (21. Januar 2008)

mhm war in nem wald und da lag unterm laub noch a bissel eis. hab es net gesehen und dann... weiß nix mehr vom sturz. ne hätte jetzt lieber 2 kilo mehr, kein kopfweh und kein schulfrei. so ein sturz ist echt böse. mein trinkruckack hat übrigens meinen rücken vor schlimmeren bewahrt. so zwei nächte auf ner intensivstation sind net schön auch wenn anfangs fast nix mitbekommen habe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2008)

@ bikediva
Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Ist aber sicher besser, als im Juli/August bei super Wetter im KH zu liegen und nicht biken zu können.

Ich drück dir alle Daumen,
wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag,
MfG Kai


----------



## bikediva (21. Januar 2008)

danke, hoffe das wird schon wieder...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2008)

Sagen wir einfach mal, du verpasst jetzt, was du im Sommmer nachholen kannst 
Das wird schon wieder

Kai


----------



## bikediva (21. Januar 2008)

mhm ja hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larse (21. Januar 2008)

@ bikediva
autsch, das hört sich ja ziemlich brutal an. Wünsch Dir auf alle Fälle
gute Besserung, und nicht unterkriegen lassen. Bis zum Lenz hast ja noch
genügend Zeit Dich zu regenerieren.

Ich bin heut übrigens das erste Mal dieses Jahr aufm Bike gewesen, und
hab gleich mal 35km abgekurbelt. Ist ja auch klasse Wetter hier im Süden, da muß man raus!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Manuel79 (21. Januar 2008)

@bikediva: Von mir auch eine gute Besserung! Klingt übel! 

Mache mich mal langsam in den Feierabend und dann für 45 Minuten zum joggen auf... wollte eigentlich biken, aber ich Idiot habe vergessen, den Akku- Pak der Lampen aufzuladen..  

Schönen Feierabend allen!


----------



## bikediva (21. Januar 2008)

danke euch allen!! ja war richtig heftig. mit notartz und so weiter. war 20 minuten ohne bewustsein und weiß nix mehr. radelt alle ne runde für mich mit


----------



## KaiservonChina (21. Januar 2008)

Das klingt wirklich alles andere als komisch... wer weiß, was es da nicht alles ohne helm angerichtet hätte ... Gute Besserung dir!!

Und ich werd heut auch keine Runde mehr drehen - nachher vielleicht noch ein, zwei übungen und schluss für heut. jetzt erstmal noch nen uni-kurs 

Ich wünsch euch allen was und ride on - Glückwunsch zu euren Abnahmen oder Muskelaufbauten  !


----------



## Oetti03 (21. Januar 2008)

x


----------



## sekt88 (21. Januar 2008)

@bikediva: Vergiss nicht ausreichend Eiweiss zu essen, sonst wird dein Körper Muskel abbauen durch inaktivität.

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> danke euch allen!! ja war richtig heftig. mit notartz und so weiter. war 20 minuten ohne bewustsein und weiß nix mehr. radelt alle ne runde für mich mit



Wie gut das ich immer alleine Unterwegs bin, da kann einem die Bewustlosigkeit nicht angerechnet werden 

Gute Besserung und noch ne Frage wie viele Bäume hast du umgenietet? Bei sonem Knockout musste ja irgendwo vor sein


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> danke euch allen!! ja war richtig heftig. mit notartz und so weiter. war 20 minuten ohne bewustsein und weiß nix mehr. radelt alle ne runde für mich mit



Wir denken alle an dich, ich persönlich wünsche alles gute und gute Besserung. 
Hoffentlich bleibt dir nix zurück als nur ne böse erinnerung. 
Liebe Grüße
Stolli


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo die Gemeinde,
erst einmal gute Besserung an die "Diva", zum Glück ist nichts schlimmeres passiert aber das ganze hört sich doch schon heftig an. 

Meine Waage hat mir heute keine Freude bereitet, nicht so viel passiert. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich bei dem sch..... Wetter mal wieder in der Mucki-Bude war. Ein wenig Disco-Training und weniger Biken.

01.01.2008 110,2 kg
08.01.2008 107,4 kg
14.01.2008 106,1 kg
22.01.2008 106,0 kg

Euch allen weiter viel Spaß und Erfolg
Gruß aus Hamburg
Marcus


----------



## bikediva (22. Januar 2008)

hallo at all: habe einen lattenzaun mitgenommen, sowas womit man pferde und co. einzäunt. war ganz schön massiv das ding. sollte ich eiweißshakes drinken solange ich kein sport machen kann?! denke wird noch ne weilde dauern. noch arbeitet mein kurzzeitgedächtnis net.


----------



## sekt88 (22. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> sollte ich eiweißshakes drinken solange ich kein sport machen kann?!



Real food is always better. Aber, Eiweishakes sind okay, ich personlich wende AMS sport aminosauer von Marc Warnecke. Alles anders von ihm finde ich blöd, aber der Amion sauer ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## bikediva (22. Januar 2008)

danke werde ich mal probierern. ess aber schon viel soja hat ja auch eiweiß


----------



## sekt88 (22. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> danke werde ich mal probierern. ess aber schon viel soja hat ja auch eiweiß



Du sollst dein Eiweiss quelle variieren: Eier, Flugel, Fisch, Fleisch.


----------



## bikediva (22. Januar 2008)

bin vegetarierin. esse aber eier, milch und honic etc.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen
"Jeder" Vegetarier isst Eier, Honig,... 

Ich habe da noch mal eine Frage:
Stimmt es, dass man bei 7.000kcal in einer "positiven" Energiebilanz (schreckliches Wort/schrecklicher Satz, ich weiß) 1kg Fett "zunimmt"?

Gruß und Danke im Voraus,
Kai


----------



## sekt88 (22. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich habe da noch mal eine Frage:
> Stimmt es, dass man bei 7.000kcal in einer "positiven" Energiebilanz (schreckliches Wort/schrecklicher Satz, ich weiß) 1kg Fett "zunimmt"?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht dass der Körper in einem Tag 1 kg reines Fett aufbauen kann. 7000 kcal plus grundumsatz (sagen wir 10,000 kcal) am einem Tag zu essen ist nicht leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Januar 2008)

@ sekt88
Danke schon mal für deine Antwort.
Meine Frage bezog sich aber nicht auf einen Tag, sondern auf einen Zeitraum.
Deshalb die Frage jetzt mal etwas anders:
Nehme ich 1kg zu, wenn ich über den Monat verteilt, 7000kcal mehr zu mir nehme als ich "gedurft" hätte, sprich, als ich durch Aktivität habe verbrennen können?

Gruß und Danke noch mal,
Kai


----------



## sekt88 (22. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ sekt88
> Danke schon mal für deine Antwort.
> Meine Frage bezog sich aber nicht auf einen Tag, sondern auf einen Zeitraum.
> Deshalb die Frage jetzt mal etwas anders:
> ...



In Prinzip, Ja. So funktioniert der Körper. Ist aber nicht unbedingt der Fall.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Januar 2008)

@ sekt88
Na was denn nun? Ja oder nein?
Ich habe deinem Post nichts wirklich verlässliches entnehmen können.

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (22. Januar 2008)

Ich hab schon oft gehört/gelesen, dass 7000 Kalorien einer Zu-/Abnahme von 1 Kg entsprechen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Januar 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
Danke! 
Dass reicht mir dann auch an Antworten.
Aber wenn jemand Lust hat, gerne!

Gruß und vielen Dank auch an sekt88.
Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. Januar 2008)

Ach Kinders, warum lest ihr nicht erstmal den alten Thread durch...
Ein normaler Mensch kann gerade mal ca. 8500 Kalorien am Tag verarbeiten der Rest wird ausgeschissen...
Ich glaub kaum das dein Körper dazu in der Lage ist ein 1KG Fett an einem Tag anzusetzen 150 Gramm wären ja schon zu heftig.


Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> *ALTER THREAD*
> Nimm 8/8 Fett und du bekommst durchgehend dünnschiß und nimmst erst recht ab...
> 
> Mann kann sogar mit 16000kcal am Tag abnehmen
> ...



PS:
1000Gramm Safloröl (Distelöl)	8990 Kalorien und ich wette davon nimmst du keine 50 Gramm zu...
1000Gramm Pflanzenfett (palmin) 9000Kalorien aber die setzt der Körper nicht um


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Januar 2008)

@ stefan
Ich geh mal davon aus, du meinstest mich 
Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass ich von einem Tag ausgehe?
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Infos.

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> "Jeder" Vegetarier isst Eier, Honig,...
> 
> Ich habe da noch mal eine Frage:
> ...



Da  und nein wenn man Sport macht und somit vom Gehirn aus gesagt wird "Muskelmasse aufbauen" wird kein Fett angesetzt  dafür braucht man sogar eine positive Energiebilanz


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Januar 2008)

@ Stefan
Ja, hast recht.
Gemeint war es aber ganz anders. 
Aber woher sollt ihr das wissen? Ich sehe es ein. Näher erklärt wird es etwas weiter unten.
Wie man aber am ganzen Satz erkennt, wusste ich nicht so recht, wie ich die Frage stellen soll.
Vergesst es also einfach. 
Die Frage hat sich für mich geklärt. Danke an alle.

Danke auch für die weiteren Infos,
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Stefan
> Ja, hast recht.
> Gemeint war es aber ganz anders.
> Aber woher sollt ihr das wissen? Ich sehe es ein. Näher erklärt wird es etwas weiter unten.
> ...



bitte


----------



## sekt88 (22. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ sekt88
> Na was denn nun? Ja oder nein?
> Ich habe deinem Post nichts wirklich verlässliches entnehmen können.
> 
> ...



Ja, bei ein Mensch mit einen normalen Metabolisim. Du kennst aber leute die so viele essen können und nicht einen Gram Fett zunehmen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Januar 2008)

Aus wiki:
1 kg Fett hat den Energie-Wert von 9300 kcal.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Januar 2008)

Ach ja, wiki war ja auch noch.
Danke schön.
Bleibt aber die Frage offen, ob man der Quelle vertauen kann.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. Januar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ja, bei ein Mensch mit einen normalen Metabolisim. Du kennst aber leute die so viele essen können und nicht einen Gram Fett zunehmen.



Wurde oben doch schon genaustens erörtert!
Spätzünder 
PS: Metabolismus = Stoffwechsel 
Nicht nuscheln beim schreiben danke!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ach ja, wiki war ja auch noch.
> Danke schön.
> Bleibt aber die Frage offen, ob man der Quelle vertauen kann.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Wenn Pflanzenfett aus verlässlicher Quelle (Meiner) 9000 hat, könnte das mit den 9300 gut hinkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (22. Januar 2008)

Da 1kg Fett im Körper nicht aus 1kg Fett pur besteht braucht man keine 9300 negative Bilanz sondern nur 7000kcal um 1kg abzunehmen....
Deshalb kommt man auf diese 7000kcal. Die wiki -Quelle ist an sich ja ok, aber wie gesagt, um abzunehmen => -7000kcal


----------



## Boardercrime (23. Januar 2008)

07.06.2007 G: 87.0 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G :87.0 Kg BU: 90 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87.0 KG BU:90 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85.0 KG BU:88.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU 87.5 KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:87.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU:86.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU:85.0 KFA: ca. 10-12%
16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90 cm 

Grrr.war ein harter Kampf diese Woche. Viel bewegt und wenig gefressen... 

Ziel für nächsten Mittwoch : < 86.0 Kg


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (23. Januar 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Freunde des Abspeckens!

Nicht jeder Mensch funktioniert auf die Kalorie genau gleich!


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (23. Januar 2008)

Kann es sein, dass es *gute *und *schlechte *Futterverwerter gibt?

Mancher nimmt trotz ständiger positver Energiebilanz nicht zu, andere trotz negativer Energiebilanz nicht ab. 

Oder passt sich vielleicht sogar der Stoffwechsel den geänderten Bedingungen (weniger bzw. mehr Nahrung) "automatisch" an? - zumindest bei einigen Menschen?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Da 1kg Fett im Körper nicht aus 1kg Fett pur besteht ...


Und was soll dieser Teil deines Beitrags Deiner Meinung nach bedeuten?


----------



## bikediva (23. Januar 2008)

habe auch gehört, dass man 7000kcl einsparen muss um ein kilo fett zu verlieren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Wenn Pflanzenfett aus verlässlicher Quelle (Meiner) 9000 hat, könnte das mit den 9300 gut hinkommen


Hallo
Die Aussage über wiki war nicht speziell darauf bezogen.
Nicht alles, was in wiki steht ist auch richtig.
Deshalb bin ich vorsichtig, wenn ich etwas nur aus wiki erfahre.
Aber wenn du das sagst...  
Gruß Kai


----------



## Larse (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hier mein wöchentliches Update:

02.01. --- 94,5kg
09.01. --- 91,8kg
16.01. --- 91,4kg
23.01. --- 89,7kg

dank relativ bewusster Ernährungsweise (wenig Fett, kein Zucker) und regelmäßiger Bewegung hab ich jetzt endlich wieder die 8 vorne dran, und hoffe die hält sich.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg allen, 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Manuel79 (23. Januar 2008)

Bei mir läufts soweit auch ganz gut. Esse viel Obst, Gemüse, Reis mal gerne, Geflügel... kann man eigentlich eine Tomatenvergiftung bekommen... soviel wie ich mir reinstopfe.... .


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. Januar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> ...Tomatenvergiftung bekommen...


"Dosis sola venenum facit" (Paracelsus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (23. Januar 2008)

Larse schrieb:


> ..dank relativ bewusster Ernährungsweise (wenig Fett,




Sorry aber wenig Fett ist nicht unbedingt bewusst. Fett macht mann NICHT Fett. Am meistens ist der KH ins Fett gewandelt. 

Das Märchen ist vorbei. 

Mindestens 40% meine Energie zufuhr stammt aus Fett.

KH soll am bestens nur von Gemuse und Obst stammen.


----------



## promises (23. Januar 2008)

ab jetzt dann nurnoch die zuchiniparty anstatt der pastaparty.


----------



## tschobi (23. Januar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Und was soll dieser Teil deines Beitrags Deiner Meinung nach bedeuten?



Wenn du 1kg Fett aus deinem "Ranzen" rausschneidest hast du in Wirklichkeit nicht 9300kcal(=1kg Fett) in deinen Händen sondern nur 7000kcal. 
Dieser Klumpen Fett enthält halt noch andere Stoffe, die ich jetzt nicht mehr genau weiß(müsste ich nachschauen).

Vielleicht war es nicht ganz glücklich ausgedrückt. Jetzt verstanden?

Ist aber eigentlich auch sch...egal. Oder rechnet einer von euch nach wieviele kcal er noch schruppen muss, um Idealgewicht zu haben?  
Sollte die Sache nur kurz klarstellen.

Lasst uns lieber mehr Sport machen, statt soviel zu posten. Dann wären die 2300kcal Differenz schon weg..... 

Viel Erfolg weiterhin...


----------



## tschobi (23. Januar 2008)

promises schrieb:


> ab jetzt dann nurnoch die zuchiniparty anstatt der pastaparty.



Röööchtig!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Januar 2008)

Aber wenn die Minuten, die man mit Lesen im Forum verbringt,dazu genutzt werden, zu lernen, wie der Körper und so weiter funktioniert, lohnt es sich schon.
Ansich ist es aber sicher auch nciht verkehrt, auch noch mal auf dem Bike Platz zu nehmen 

Schönen Abend noch euch allen,
Gruß Kai


----------



## tschobi (23. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Minuten, die man mit Lesen im Forum verbringt,dazu genutzt werden, zu lernen, wie der Körper und so weiter funktioniert, lohnt es sich schon.
> Schönen Abend noch euch allen,
> Gruß Kai



Auch Röööchtig 

Euch auch einen schönen Abend noch, der für mich jetzt beendet ist. Muss in die Falle


----------



## Larse (24. Januar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenig Fett ist nicht unbedingt bewusst. Fett macht mann NICHT Fett. Am meistens ist der KH ins Fett gewandelt.
> 
> Das Märchen ist vorbei.
> 
> ...



Die Aussage "wenig Fett" sollte sich auch darauf beziehen, daß ich jetzt nicht mehr z. B. die fette Salami mir aufs Brot haue, sondern vielleicht dann schon mal nen mageren Schinken.  Oder anstatt nen Hähnchenschenkel in der Friteuse, lieber dann im Backofen mache. Oder den Joghurt in 1,5%, anstatt in 10% Fett futtere.
Natürlich esse ich auch noch Fett, wenn mir danach ist, aber alles ein wenig bedachter.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Manuel79 (24. Januar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> "Dosis sola venenum facit" (Paracelsus)



Dann werde ich es heute mal ein wenig "ruhiger" angehen.   Danke!


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (24. Januar 2008)

Hey Ihr Abspecker!

Mehr mentale Stärke beim Verzicht aufs "Fressen" gewünscht? Dann zieht euch doch mal diesen Online-Abnehm-Kurs rein!

aus: http://www.tinto.de/xxl/schlank.htm


> ...Inzwischen ist es auch wissenschaftlich belegt, daß es gute und schlechte Futterverwerter gibt. Man geht davon aus, daß Übergewicht zu 50 bis 70 % genetisch bedingt ist.
> Die guten Futterverwerter neigen dazu, Energie zu speichern und Fettreserven anzulegen. Die schlechten Futterverwerter lassen einen guten Teil der aufgenommenen Kalorien als Wärme verpuffen, können also viel mehr essen ohne zuzunehmen.
> 
> .... Viele Dicke neiden den Schlanken, daß sie angeblich einfach alles essen können, was sie gerade gelüstet. Sie finden es gemein, daß es aber von ihnen als Dicker erwartet wird, ihre Gelüste zurückzustellen.
> ...



Euer Karli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. Januar 2008)

..Dünne sind nur zu faul zu essen....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin dick,
du bist dumm,
ich kann abnehmen
und was machst du?


Gruß Kai
P.S.: Gemeint ist niemand bestimmtes


----------



## jensen (24. Januar 2008)

wozu nen sixpack wenn ich das ganze fass haben kann


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (24. Januar 2008)

Du kannst Deine Kinder noch so gut erziehen! Sie machen Dir trotzdem alles nach!


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (24. Januar 2008)

*Das Leben*
ist ein scheiß Spiel - aber die Grafikauflösung 
*ist geil!*


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ..Dünne sind nur zu faul zu essen....




wenn du das essen müßtest was ich in mich teilweise reinschaufle oder in früheren Zeiten gefuttert hab würdest du platzen.....  
Gruß
Stolli

werde mir aber mein fast tägliches Marmeladenbrötchen heut abend zum Kaffee auch wieder schmecken lassen .....wohlgemerkt nach dem abendessen dann etwas später....   kanns ja net lassen zu frotzeln gell
Ist aber net bös gemeint.
Ich habe aber große Hochachtung vor denen die wirklich heftig dick waren und dann es geschafft haben abzunehmen und es auch zu halten..... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Januar 2008)

Karl-Gerhard schrieb:


> Hey Ihr Abspecker!
> 
> Mehr mentale Stärke beim Verzicht aufs "Fressen" gewünscht? Dann zieht euch doch mal diesen Online-Abnehm-Kurs rein!
> 
> ...



Komisch irgendwie seh ich mich da wieder......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Januar 2008)

@ stollenreifenheizer
Na, du vom Glück geküsster 
Das, was ich früher in mich reingeschaufelt habe, hätte gereicht, das ganze Forum platzen zu lassen 
Ich halte ein Marmeladenbrötchen jetzt nicht für soooo bedenklich (außerdem meine ich, dass es sich lohnt, wenn's schmeckt  )

In diesem Sinne,
lass es dir schmecken 

Gruß und schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## Harry_I (25. Januar 2008)

gegoogelt:


> Bei einer herkömmlichen Diät sinkt der T3 Spiegel im Organismus um bis zu 30% und auch die Konversion von T4 zu T3 in der Leber wird verlangsamt, da dieser Prozess glykogenabhängig abläuft und als Folge der Kalorienreduktion keine entsprechenden Mengen Glykogen mehr gebildet werden. Desweiteren erhöht sich die Halbwertszeit des katabolen (muskelabbauend) Hormons Cortisol und der Spiegel der hormonähnlichen Substanz Leptin sinkt. Hierbei ist anzumerken, dass Leptin sich in jüngster Forschung immer mehr als wichtiger Regulator des Stoffwechsels erwies, der nicht nur eine Rolle im subjektiven Hungerempfinden spielt, sondern auch unmittelbar die Stoffwechselrate des Organismus und die Produktion von Schilddrüsenhormonen, Sexualhormonen und Glukokortikoiden beeinflusst. Diätbedingt sinkt auch der IFG-Spiegel im Körper und durch die kalorienarme Ernährung verarmt das Muskelgewebe an Glykogen. Glykogendepletierte Muskulatur neigt dazu gegen gewebespezifische Wachsumsfaktoren resistent zu werden und auch die Noradrenalinausschüttung sinkt um bis zu 50%, wodurch viele weitere unerwünschte Adaptionen stattfinden.
> 
> Der Sinn eines *Refeeds* ist es also, durch einen gezielten, relativ hohen Kalorienüberschuss, vorrangig durch Kohlehydrate, diese diätbedingten Veränderungen im hormonellen Milieu des Körpers, zu vermindern bzw. gar zu verhindern. Die physiologischen Adpationen des menschlichen Körpers an eine Kalorienreduktion finden sehr schnell statt und verhindern sehr effektiv einen weiteren, "schnellen" Fettabbau und eben genau jene Veränderungen gilt es zu unterbinden.



...ja, nee, is klar!?!

Vielleicht ist das Marmeladenbrötchen ja die Lösung? Da isst uns der Stolli "ein Stück weit" voraus...


----------



## Manuel79 (25. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusammen!

Habe es die Woche scheinbar ein wenig übertrieben. Bin Mo 1 1/2 Std. in GA2 gefahren, Di 1 Std gelaufen (Av 146 max 190), Mi gleiche wie Mo und gestern einen Ruhetag. Auf dem Weg ins Kino habe ich plötzlich Atemnot bekommen und ein Drücken im Brustbereich (Bereich: Brust Ansatz Bauch). Wenn ich gehe und was trinke wirds besser, bleibt aber bis heute. Die letzte Arztmeldung war eigentlich top, was meinen Körper angeht. Im Internet habe ich nun gelesen, das es von ÜBertraining kommen kann und eine Art Herzmuskelkater sein könnte. Lege jetzt erstmal Ruhetage ein und gehe Mo zum Arzt, wenns nicht besser ist.

Habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## Harry_I (25. Januar 2008)

Refeed ist das englische Wort für Marmeladenbrötchen ;-)


> Je öfter, desto besser. Bei hohem Körperfettgehalt (>20%) hat sich ein Refeed alle 7 tage bewährt. Unter 20% ein Refeed nach 3-4 Diättagen. Unter 10% alle 3 tage oder öfter.
> Eine Energieaufnahme von 30-100% oberhalb des Umsatzes wird angestrebt.
> Am refeedtag isst man so wenig fett wie möglich. Jedes Gramm Fett wird aufgrund des geeigneten metabolischen Umfeldes durch die hohe Kohlyhydrataufnahme sofort in die Körperfettdepots gebracht.
> Ähnliches gilt für Eiweiß. Trotz gewisser Verluste wird Eiweiß bei Überschuss ebenfalls direkt ins Fettgewebe gelagert. Eine Aufnahme von ca. 1g pro kg Körpergewicht hat sich hier bewährt.
> Den Rest der Kalorien sollte man aus Kohlenhydraten zu sich nehmen: langkettig, kurzkettig, hochinsulinogen, niedriginsulinogen, hochglykämisch, niedrigglykämisch. Dabei sollte allerdings auf Saccharose und Fructose verzichtet werden.


Gelle Stolli ... wir machen unseren Refeed täglich!


----------



## sekt88 (25. Januar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Idee?



Ja ich hab ´ne idee. Wenn es um das Herz geht, geht zum Artz und lass dir nicht von irgenwelche Internet forum raten.

mfG, 

Sekt88


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (25. Januar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Refeed ist das englische Wort für Marmeladenbrötchen ;-)
> 
> Gelle Stolli ... wir machen unseren Refeed täglich!



Ja ja und nicht zu vergessen die Butter drunter, toi toi toi hab noch nie irgendwelche Mager oder Light Produkte angerührt, geschweige denn gegessen.
Hi,hi,hi ich weiß noch wie ich am Anfang unserer Beziehung mit meiner besseren Hälfte zu ihr sagte wenn sie mit irgendeinem Magerkram oder 1,5er Milch ankommt kann sie gleich wieder ihre koffer packen...   
Na ja, sie kam zum Glück nie auf die Idee. 
Ich leb nach dem Motto...man kann alles ich betone ALLES essen aber in Maßen und nicht in Massen....hat bis jetzt funktioniert. 
Sicherlich kann sich das noch änder wenn ich noch älter werde, aber dann kann ich mich immer noch drauf einstellen, hab da Gott lob kein Problem mit.
Auch wer hart trainiert hat ein Recht auf anständiges Futter.  
Werde heut mal Mounty fahren gehen, das Wetter is ja bombastisch, wenigstens bei uns.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## x-rossi (26. Januar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> so.
> 
> der wiedereinstieg ins training ist durch etliche zwischenfälle seitens des arbeitgebers total daneben gegangen und mein rad war auch mehrere male nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> ...


so.

da bin ich wieder. mit 87,2 kg heute morgen. ich habe etwas neues für mich ausprobiert. 

nachdem ja training und ein paar andere dinge in letzter zeit nicht so gut gelaufen sind habe ich beschlossen, im winterurlaub ein paar tage richtig zu fasten. zum fasten gibt es zig meinungen in pro & kontra, aber ich habe mich für die pro-meinungen entschieden, weil anscheinend ja doch alle fastenden menschen ohne spätfolgen damit arbeiten.

dabei hatte ich das fasten gar nicht wegen des übergewichtes begonnen. 

ab letzten oktober legte ich eine trainingspause ein, aus der ich leider nicht mehr raus kam. die gemütlichkeit setzte schnell ein, frust gesellte sich später noch dazu, und so fiel ich in ein ärgerliches loch in dem es jede menge süßes, salziges und fettes zu essen gab. gepaart mit bewegungslosigkeit. das konnte ja nicht gut gehen.

pünktlich zu weihnachten suchte mich dann eine ordentliche obstipation (verstopfung) heim gepaart mit appetitlosigkeit und der ähnlichen symptomform einer grippe, also kopf- und gliederschmerzen mit ein klein bisschen fieber und viel schlafen. und das, obwohl ich noch gar nicht an den festessen teilgenommen hatte, die liefen alle ohne mich über die bühne.

die idee des fastens resultierte also nicht aus dem übergewicht, sondern aus der neugierde über die aussagen einiger menschen, man könne durch ein kontrolliertes fasten ernährungsrechnisch wieder auf die richtige bahn kommen.

also kaufte ich mir ein buch übers fasten (ich hatte z.b. dieses) und nahm mir dann während des urlaubes (ich war 22 tage daheim und fastete 5 tage) ausser fasten nichts weiteres vor. ich wollte mit mir alleine sein und in mich reinhören. das hat sich als ideal heraus gestellt.

zum prinzip des fastens: auf einen entlastungstag folgen 5 fastentage, die durch 3 aufbautage ergänzt werden. die nahrungsaufnahme während der 5 fastentage beschränkt sich ausschließlich auf flüssigkeiten jeglicher form:


warmer tee zum frühstück, zum mittagessen und zum abendessen.
wasser trinkt man zwischen den warmen tees, falls a) hunger aufkommen sollte und b) gegen die dehydrierung.
abgesiebte gemüsesuppen (alle frisch zubereitet) wechseln sich im vorgegebenen rhythmus mit obst- und gemüsesäften ab, damit der mineral- und vitaminhaushalt nicht zu sehr erschöpft wird. da ich dachte, mir würde das suppe kochen auf die eier gehen, habe ich die erlaubte alternative haferschleim gewählt. der ist mir ab dem dritten tag dann aber echt auf die eier gegangen, deswegen werde ich beim nächsten mal doch die suppen zubereiten.

zusätzlich wird der darm alle zwei tage durch natürliche abführmittel wie sauerkrautsaft, pflaumensaft, buttermilch oder brottrunk geleert, damit die eventuell abgelagerten giftstoffe, die man im laufe der zeit eventuell angehäuft hat, nicht mehr durch die darmwände in die blutbahn gelangen und man sich eventuell was einfängt.

dazu muss ich aber erwähnen dass man als ausdauersportler, wenn man mehrmals die woche längere zeiten den puls über 100 hält, anscheinend schon genug für die entschlackung leistet. denn so wie im buch beschrieben, ist nichts von all dem passiert, was normalerweise passieren sollte (grau-gelber belag auf der zunge, übler mundgeruch (ich nehme aber eher an, dass es sich dabei um den legendären acetongeruch handeln soll, der sich dann einstellt, wenn der körper aus seinen fettreserven ketonkörper baut und die stoffwwechselreste anschließend abgeatmet werden) oder übler körpergeruch. wie sportler sorgen also schon beim sporteln für ausreichend entschlackung.

darüber hinaus, soll das verdauungssystem mitsamt allen seinen rezeptoren rekonditioniert werden. das geschieht durch die "warmen" tees am morgen, am mittag und am abend, die einen auf die mahlzeiten nach der fastenzeit vorbereiten. das kalte wasser sättigt zwischen den mahlzeiten. und man fällt in kein tiefes hungerloch, falls man mal nicht essen kann. schließ hat man ja am eigenen leibe erfahren, dass man es ganz gut 5 tage ohne futter aushält - was sind dann schon mal 5, 6, oder 7 stunden, bis man wieder was isst.

da alles ist ausführlich und einfach im genannten buch besser erklärt. 

und so habe ich dann also 5 tage nichts gegessen und während des fastens wieder mit dem training begonnen. seitdem habe ich "gelernt, richtig zu kochen (zusammenstellung vollwertiger mahlzeiten) und richtig zu essen (verdauung fängt im mund an und man sollte jeden bissen zu brei mahlen, bevor man ihn schluckt)". ja, es stimmt, ich war ein schlinger und habe sehr viel komisches zeug gegessen.

kochen macht einen heiden spaß und das selbst gekochte dann auch noch 20 minuten zu brei zu kauen ... eieiei ... das hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht, dass sich meine ernährung jemals so ins positive verändern wird. 

und was ist mit dem jo-jo-effekt? der ist bei mir nicht aufgetreten, da ich während des fastens joggen und biken war. ja, man ist tatsächlich leistungsfähig bis zu einer gewissen grenze (wenn die kh speicher leer sind, sind se erst mal leer, aber grundlagenausdauer über fettverbrennung läuft stetig und gut. muss ja). tatsächlich nehme ich weiterhin ab.

ich zähle diese erfahrung zu einer meiner wichtigsten erfahrungen im leben, die ich nun jährlich im winterurlaub wiederholen möchte.

mein posting soll kein apell an euch sein, sich jetzt gedanken übers fasten zu machen, denn es gibt über dieses thema geteilte lager. ich wollte nur über diese erfahrung berichten und meine meinung kund tun.

entschuldigung für den langen text und danke schön fürs lesen.

o.


----------



## Guiseppe (26. Januar 2008)

Soooo, endlich wieder Zeit fürs biken und fürs Forum!  

Mein Status: 

112,9 Kg bei 187cm

Ziel:

Bis Ostern mindestens 105 Kg

So, nach den etwas stressigen letzten Wochen, hab ich endlich wieder Zeit, fürs biken und fürs Forum! 
Oben mein Ziel, was ich persönlich für schaffbar finde. Kann ab jetzt auch wieder längere und vor allem anspruchsvollere Touren fahren. Und ich hoffe, das ich bis Ende des Jahres dann mein Zielgewicht von 80 Kg erreicht habe!

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## ZakMcCracken (27. Januar 2008)

Wöchentliches Update:

19.01.08 84,0 kg
25.01.08 83,2 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (27. Januar 2008)

Auch noch ein kleines Update von mir: es geht nach wie vor in die richtige Richtung, heute waren es nur noch 84,8 kg
Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden - seit dem Beginn meiner Touren mit dem Bike Anfang September (bei über 87 kg) hat mir die zusätzlich Bewegung offensichtlich sehr gut geholfen.
Ok - minimal geändert habe ich meine Ernährung: nach dem Biken habe ich kaum noch Appetit... Dennoch stehen nach wie vor Schokolade und Nutella (alles in Grenzen) auf meinem Speiseplan. Man sollte einfach etwas auf seinen Körper hören - das hat mir gut geholfen.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Google (27. Januar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> so....................................entschuldigung für den langen text und danke schön fürs lesen.
> 
> o.


Jo, hab alles gelesen, sehr interessant. Aber sowas werde ich wohl nicht durchhalten. Das einzige was ich immer wieder höre, sei es diese oder jene Diät oder Abnehmtipp:  LANGSAM KAUEN!! Das versuch ich mir immer anzueignen und falle immer wieder seit Jahren in meine alten Gewohnheiten zurück  

Dennoch muß ich seit 2000 irgendwas richtig machen. Ich habe zumindest nie mehr meine 100 KG Kampfgewicht erreicht und pendele seit dem (meist) zwischen  82 - 87 KG herum. Zwischen 80(2)-84 KG auf Dauer wäre mir lieber. Vielleicht erreiche ich ja irgendwann dieses Ziel.

Grüße

Google


----------



## KaiservonChina (28. Januar 2008)

Bei mir wird zwar der Anspruch nicht gemindert - trotzdem klappts  !

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
--------------------------------- 
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF >
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF > Andere Waage
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF >
--------------------------------- 
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF
14.01.2008 --- 83.2kg / 20.0 bF
21.01.2008 --- 81.8kg / 19.5 bF
*28.01.2008 --- 81.2kg / 19.5 bF*

also overall: 6 Wochen: -2.2 kg

   

Ereignisse: 65km gefahren - wollte eigentlich mehr erreichen, allerdings hab ich mich am Freitag auf Hüfte und Knie gesemmelt bei Glätte. Dann wars nix, aber die Woche blase ich wieder zum Angriff!

Auf in die nächste Superwoche; Drück euch die Daumen in KW5 !

ps: von bikediva hört man in letzter Zeit auch nix mehr - hoffe ihr/dir gehts gut!


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2008)

Wöchentliches Update:

Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 82(,5) KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,5 KG

21.01.2008: 86,5 KG (-1,0 KG)
28.01.2008: 85,9 KG (- 0,6 KG)

Erfolg nach 2 Wochen: -1,6 KG

Grüße


Google


----------



## Manuel79 (28. Januar 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen!  

14.01.2008: 91,2 kg / 25 / Höchste Gewicht am Mo: 91,2 kg / 25
21.01.2008: 91,4 kg / 26 / Höchste Gewicht am Mo: 91,4 kg / 26
28.01.2008: 91,4 kg / 25 / Höchstes Gewicht am Mo: 91,4 kg / 25

Bin wieder fit (laut Arzt Übertraining letzte Woche), werde es ab jetzt ein wenig ruhiger angehen und mein Training von Die, Mi, Do, Sa und So erstmal eine Stufe runter auf Mo und Di, Do und Fr setzen. Habe ja seit Oktober 07 nicht mehr gemacht, war vielleicht ein zu harter Einstieg.

Manuel


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. Januar 2008)

Mal wieder nen Update von mir, 1,78cm und 78,4KG ich merk zur Zeit, dass ich sehr viel mehr essen muss, da ich mich sonst schlapp fühle, aber dafür werden sichtbar Fett gegen Muskeln ersetzt XD


----------



## bikediva (28. Januar 2008)

hallo @all: mir geht es so lala. leide sehr unter dem verlust meines kurzzeitgedächtnisses. hoffe aber dass es mit viel ruhe und co. bald wieder aktiv wird. mein gewicht halte ich auß  der dummen tatsache das oft heftig kopfweh habe und alles andere will alls essen. mich freuen eure erolge sehr. macht weiter so. lg diva


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> leide sehr unter dem verlust meines kurzzeitgedächtnisses.


Das ist komplett "weg"? Also da ist gar nichts mehr von da und es besteht auch die Gefahr, dass es nicht mehr wieder kommt?

Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall alle Daumen, dass du schnell und vollwertig wieder auf die Beine kommst.
Eine Gewichtssenkung ist in diesem Fall von der Wichtigkeit her sicher zu vernachläsigen.

Alles, alles erdenklich gute von mir.

Gruß Kai


----------



## bikediva (28. Januar 2008)

hallo kai,
kann mir nichts länger als ne halbe stunde merken, es sei denn es prägt mich. ist total blöd. wenn hausaufgaben machen soll sitz da als hätte ich noch nie von den sachen gehöt, es sei denn es ist etwas was vor dem unfall war und mein langzeitgedächtnis beinhaltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Januar 2008)

@ bikiediva
Ach du sch***e! 
Legt sich das denn wieder?

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Januar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> hallo @all: mir geht es so lala. leide sehr unter dem verlust meines kurzzeitgedächtnisses. hoffe aber dass es mit viel ruhe und co. bald wieder aktiv wird. mein gewicht halte ich auß  der dummen tatsache das oft heftig kopfweh habe und alles andere will alls essen. mich freuen eure erolge sehr. macht weiter so. lg diva




Na hoffentlich behälst du nix zurück, hört sich ja net so berauschend an.
Auch der "Stolli" wünscht alles erdenklich gute..


----------



## KaiservonChina (28. Januar 2008)

Hi Biker!

super eure Erfolge, spornt richtig an  ...
Komm auch grad heim von 30km Tempobolzen - Diva das liest sich ja net so prickelnd. Aber wichtig ist, das werden se dir sicher auch alle schon 3 mal gesagt haben, mentaler Willen, also dass du fest davon überzeugt bist, dass alles wieder gut wird.

Wünsch dir auch alles Gute und euch andern auch    

gruß Gerd


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Januar 2008)

@bikediva

Das ist ja nun wirklich nicht so schön. 
Auch von mir alles, alles Gute und eine schnelle Genesung. 
Gruß aus dem Norden
Marcus


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. Januar 2008)

@bikediva: Auch von mir gute Besserung!!! Komm wieder auf die Beine!!!
Ich drück wirklich alle Daumen! Toi toi toi!


----------



## Larse (28. Januar 2008)

@bikediva

sei tapfer, Du kriegst das wieder hin! 

LG Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikediva (28. Januar 2008)

wahrscheinlich wird das schon wieder. braucht halt alles viel zeit. aber versprechen konnt es mir kein arzt. glaube aber ganz fest daran. lg die diva


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Januar 2008)

Da kannst du ja froh sein, dass du noch so jung bist 
So hast du alle Zeit der Welt zu warten.
Wenn es dem Ende entgegen geht, sieht das anders aus.

Ich hoffe einfach das beste für dich 

Würde mich freuen, über den weiteren Verlauf informiert zu werden
*in der Hoffnung, dass das alles wieder wird*

Wünsche dir einen angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

meine wöchentliche Wasserstandsmeldung:

01.01.2008 110,2 kg
08.01.2008 107,4 kg
14.01.2008 106,1 kg
22.01.2008 106,0 kg
29.01.2008 105,3 kg

Seit dem 01.01.2008 497,34km und bin dabei ca. 35 h aktiv gewesen ( Straße, Spinning oder Turnen).

Bleibe am Ball und wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg

Gruß von der Elbe 
Marcus


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine wöchentliche Wasserstandsmeldung:
> 
> ...



Ich wußte ja gar net das du doch so ein Wätzchen bist    nee is nur Spass, Kompliment für deinen bisherigen erfolg als weiter so.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Januar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ich wußte ja gar net das du doch so ein Wätzchen bist    nee is nur Spass, Kompliment für deinen bisherigen erfolg als weiter so.....
> Gruß
> Stolli



Danke, 
bin halt eine kleine Kampfsau  aber ich werde es schon noch in eure Gewichtsklasse schaffen. Du wirst es noch erleben......

Dir auch weiter viel Glück (Chok dee)

Marcus


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Januar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke,
> bin halt eine kleine Kampfsau  aber ich werde es schon noch in eure Gewichtsklasse schaffen. Du wirst es noch erleben......
> 
> Dir auch weiter viel Glück (Chok dee)
> ...



Du weniger als 97-98 kilo wünsche ich nicht zu haben, werde schon dafür zu sorgen wissen das wenn ich es erreicht habe es auch zu halten. Hab im Moment um die Hundert.
Tut mir leid, aber ich steh nicht auf Hungerhakenoptik  , nee im Ernst ich fühl mich so wohl und hab echt ein Problem wenn ich noch mehr abnehme das wieder draufzukriegen..... 
Mein Problem im Sommer ist wenn ich voll im Training stehe(Rennrad) das ich Gewicht verlier wie ein Abreißkalender, da muß ich fressen wie ein blöder das ich das einigermaßen halten kann.

Gruß und Chok Dee auch dir mein Freund
Stolli


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Januar 2008)

@Stolli

Da hast du recht, aber ich bin ja nur 178 cm und ich glaube bei der größe kommen 85 kg ganz gut. Ich arbeite körperlich hart und baue dort genügend muskeln auf. Du brauchst also keine angst haben ich werde auch bei starkem wind stehen bleiben


----------



## Boardercrime (30. Januar 2008)

Grösse: 181cm

07.06.2007 G: 87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G :87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87.0 KG BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85.0 KG BU: 88.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU: 87.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 87.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90.0 cm  
30.01.2008 G: 85.5 KG BU: 89.0 cm

Supi,bin richtig zufrieden wie es momentan läuft !

Momentan sieht mein EP so aus:
Morgens bis vormittags: Ausschliesslich Früchte,Wasser,Kaffe.
Mittags: Mischkost, aber kleine Portion.Nicht zuviele KH.
Nachmittags: Früchte.
Abend: Fleisch od. Fisch mit Gemüse. Wenn möglich kein Alk, ansonsten Rotwein.

Sport: Je nach Lust und Laune...habe schon mehr gemacht  
          1 x Laufen ca. 8km, 1 x Wandern und 1 mal Klettern.

Wenn das Gewicht wieder mal stagniert werde ich ein Suppen-und Salat-Tag einlegen...sozusagen als Startknopf für die Verbrenneranlage.


Nächstes Ziel < 85.0 KG


----------



## Stue (31. Januar 2008)

Ui, dieser Thread motiviert!

Habe mir fest vorgenommen, nun wieder gesund und sportlich zu leben und mir eine Menge Gedanken gemacht, wie ich meinen stressigen Job (lange Arbeitszeiten), Freizeit und Sport vereinen kann. Habe nun feste Sport-Termine unter der Woche (bin da meist im Hotel) eingeplant und ab Donnerstag Abend wäre i.d.R. bis Sonntag Zeit fürs Radln. Partnerin unterstützt mich voll.

So (schäm), jetzt mein Ausgangsgewicht, mit dem ich bei 1,82 m und 37 Jahren starte:

31.01. - 99,5 kg (ja, ganz schön fett geworden!)

Fühle mich super schlecht, dass ich so schludrig in den letzten 4 Jahren mit mir umgegangen bin. Bin sehr unfitt und fühle mich dementsprechend. Habe zuvor eigentlich immer so um die 85 kg gewogen. Da will ich wieder hin... Bin aber voller Tatendrang.

Rezept - Kalorienbewusst ernähren, auch auf Geschäftsreisen UND Sport:

montags Ruhetag
dienstags 1 Einheit Laufen
mittwochs 1 Einheit Kraftraining (für den Grundumsatz)
donnerstags 1 Einheit Laufen
freitags 1 Einheit Kraftraining
samstags GA1/2 mit Rennrad in Gruppe
sonntags MTB, oder bei miesem Wetter 1 Einheit Laufen
Was meint Ihr? Mit dem Laufen habe ich bereits gestartet. Baut mich mal auf...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo stue.
Soooo fett ist das jetzt auch nicht.
Ich würde einfach erstmal machen, auf den Körper hören, mich etwas bewusster ernähren (-> nicht Hungern!) und mal abwarten, was passiert.
Lass dich von Rückschlägen nicht unterkriegen. Auch wenn es später nicht mehr so schnell geht mit dem Abnehmen. Einfach dran bleiben und dann wird das schon. 

Gruß und viel Spaß,
Kai
P.S.: Man muss sich für kein Gewicht schämen, wenn man auf dem Weg ist, sich ab jetzt gesünder und bewusster zu ernähren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (31. Januar 2008)

stue schrieb:


> montags Ruhetag
> dienstags 1 Einheit Laufen
> mittwochs 1 Einheit Kraftraining (für den Grundumsatz)
> donnerstags 1 Einheit Laufen
> ...


Kannst Du mit Deinen knapp 100 kg wirklich ordentlich Laufen?
Wenn Ja dann liest sich der Trainingsplan super.
Ausgewogen und alles dabei. Zum "Abnehmen" also Kalorieenverbraten optimal.
Gefahr sehe ich eher, dass Du Dir zu viel vorgenommen hast und es mental/zeitlich nicht durchhältst.
Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, dass Du von den 6 !!! wöchentlichen Trainingseinheiten 2 streichen darfts, ohne Dich schuldig zu fühlen.  Vielleicht nicht gerade zwei aufeinanderfolgende. 
Du hättest dann immer noch zuverlässig 4 Einheiten in der Woche, was in meinen Augen immer noch sehr gut ist. 

Außerdem solltest Du Dir realistische Ziele setzen. Plan mit wöchentlich 0,5 kg weniger Gewicht auf der Waage.
Solltest Du Deinen Plan nicht einhalten (Gewicht zu hoch), kannst Du Dir ja die Streichtage streichen.

Harry

_...oder Butter nicht aufs Brot sondern vom Essensplan streichen;-)_


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Januar 2008)

Ja stimmt, 6 Tage sind ansich wirklich hartes Programm.
Aber es kommt auch auf die Umfänge an.
Daher die Frage:
Wie lang ist bei dir (stue) eine Einheit Laufen?
Willst du nur abnehmen oder willst du auch noch fitter werden (demnächst Rennen fahren,...)?
Ich würde dir ein 3:1 Verhältnis von Training und Pause empfehlen.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wenn du das nicht willst, würde ich dir empfehlen, zunächst mal den Donnerstag zu streichen.


----------



## Boardercrime (31. Januar 2008)

Geht es euch auch so wie mir ?
Bei mir funktionierst beim Abnehmen mit 80% Ernährung und 20 % Sport.
Wenn ich "normal" esse und täglich Sport treibe nehme ich trotzdem nicht ab.
Aber da ich nicht wie ein Hungerhaken aussehen will und aus Spass mach ich trotzdem viel Sport obwohl es abnehmtechnisch bei mir nicht soviel bringt...


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2008)

Stue schrieb:


> Ui, dieser Thread motiviert!
> 
> Habe mir fest vorgenommen, nun wieder gesund und sportlich zu leben und mir eine Menge Gedanken gemacht, wie ich meinen stressigen Job (lange Arbeitszeiten), Freizeit und Sport vereinen kann. Habe nun feste Sport-Termine unter der Woche (bin da meist im Hotel) eingeplant und ab Donnerstag Abend wäre i.d.R. bis Sonntag Zeit fürs Radln. Partnerin unterstützt mich voll.
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Klub der Kräftigen,

ich wünsche Dir viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben, auch Du wirst es schaffen!!!

Ich bin nur ein wenig skeptisch bei Deinem T-Plan, wenn Du wirklich 4 Jahre NICHTS gemacht hast sind 6 Tage Training evtl. zu viel. Geh es ein wenig ruhiger an, ich würde Dir 2-3 Freie Tage raten, mach Mo. frei und Trainiere Di, Mi und Do mach dann Fr nichts und fahre dann am WE 2 schöne lange Touren, so hat der Körper Zeit zum regenerieren und Du verlierst nicht so schnell den Spaß. Das ist nur ein Tipp von einem anderen Bomber 
Wie gesagt ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg, Du schaffst Das.
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Manuel79 (31. Januar 2008)

Stue schrieb:


> Ui, dieser Thread motiviert!
> 
> Habe mir fest vorgenommen, nun wieder gesund und sportlich zu leben und mir eine Menge Gedanken gemacht, wie ich meinen stressigen Job (lange Arbeitszeiten), Freizeit und Sport vereinen kann. Habe nun feste Sport-Termine unter der Woche (bin da meist im Hotel) eingeplant und ab Donnerstag Abend wäre i.d.R. bis Sonntag Zeit fürs Radln. Partnerin unterstützt mich voll.
> 
> ...



Hi!

Ich kann dir nur wärmstens empfehlen deine Trainingsansprüche zu senken, sonst liegst du nach spätestens 3 Wochen krank zu Hause oder leidest an Übertraining (Müdigkeit, Schlapp etc.). Zwei Tage brauchst du dringend zur Regeneration, sonst stellt sich keine Verbesserung in der Leistung ein, sondern dein Körper baut merklich ab.... ich habe das hinter mir. Meine Voraussetzungen sind wie bei dir.


----------



## tschobi (1. Februar 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Geht es euch auch so wie mir ?
> Bei mir funktionierst beim Abnehmen mit 80% Ernährung und 20 % Sport.
> Wenn ich "normal" esse und täglich Sport treibe nehme ich trotzdem nicht ab.
> Aber da ich nicht wie ein Hungerhaken aussehen will und aus Spass mach ich trotzdem viel Sport obwohl es abnehmtechnisch bei mir nicht soviel bringt...



Das ist ganz normal. Brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen mit dem 80/20 Verhältnis liegst du schon ganz gut. Kann man natürlich nicht pauschalisieren.
Generell ist es aber meist so, dass der Sport überschätzt wird, und die Ernährung unterschätzt wird.

Im Klartext: Jeden Tag 2h biken und trotzdem noch zu viele Kalorien zu sich nehmen bringt nicht viel.
Die meisten schätzen Ihre benötigte Essensmenge viel zu hoch ein.

Ich kann da ein Lied von singen. Hab immer regelmäßig Sport gemacht. Hab aber auch immer für 3 gegessen. Und so hab ich nie einen Gramm abgenommen.
Seid ich mich dieses Jahr bewusster ernähre, geht es bei gleichem Sportpensum auch abwärts auf der Waage.

Also: *Regelmäßig Sport beibehalten(Krafttraining nicht vergessen), gesund Essen, und in der richtigen Menge! *
Dann wird das schon.


----------



## Harry_I (1. Februar 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Geht es euch auch so wie mir ?
> Bei mir funktionierst beim Abnehmen mit 80% Ernährung und 20 % Sport.
> Wenn ich "normal" esse und täglich Sport treibe nehme ich trotzdem nicht ab.
> Aber da ich nicht wie ein Hungerhaken aussehen will und aus Spass mach ich trotzdem viel Sport obwohl es abnehmtechnisch bei mir nicht soviel bringt...



Eigentlich hatte ich mir kein so richtiges Ziel vorgenommen - vielleicht so 1-2 kg weniger könnten nichts schaden.
Dieses "Schau-mer-mal" Ziel habe ich Heute morgen erreicht: 98,5 kg bei 196cm. Ich kann jedes verlorene Kilo sofort an Bauch u. Gesäß ertasten (Fettfaltendicke).

Erfolge beim Abnehmen habe ich nur wenn ich Abends nichts bzw. weniger esse.

Ich möchte die allgemeine Tatsache "negativer Energieumsatz" nicht in Frage stellen. Trotzdem muss es noch ein wenig mehr geben, was den Fettabbau unterstützen kann bzw. die Einlagerung erschwert.

hier mal was gegoogeltes:


> Mal was interresantes zur Ernährungsumstellung
> 
> Fatburner
> 
> ...



Was meint ihr? Gibt es außer der "negativen Energiebilanz" noch weitere Faktoren? Vielleicht Sachen welche die Auswirkungen der Energiebilanz verstärken (mehr Fettabbau). Oder Ernährungsfehler welche die Auswirkung hemmen oder sogar verhindern.

Harry


----------



## Harry_I (1. Februar 2008)

Nachtrag (zum nachdenken):

Es gibt ja dann noch die Theorie, dass der Körper bei weniger Nahrung diese besser verwertet. D.h. ein besserer Futterverwerter wird. Dieses Verhalten des Körpers soll für den JoJo-Effekt verantwortlich sein.

Kann der Abnehmwillige diesen unerwünschten Nebeneffekt des Organismus (ein besserer Futterverwerter zu werden) verhindern?


----------



## gerdi1 (1. Februar 2008)

So, trau mich jetzt auch mal.
Nach Weihnachten zeigte die Waage stolze 102 kg bei 183 Körpergröße.
War noch nie der leichteste aber dreistellig kann nicht sein.
Da ich auch gerade im Winter der Bewegunsmuffel bin, hab ich mir mal ein paar Fitnessstudios angeschaut. 
In einen haben sie mir einen 6 Monatsvertrag mit gleichzeitigem Ernährungskurs angeboten. Den Kurs zahlt die Krankenkasse bei regelmäßigem Besuch.  
Nach 3 Wochen mit je 2x Spinning und 1x Cardio und 2 Ernährungsterminem stand die Uhr der Waage heute morgen bei 96,8 kg.
So kanns weitergehen 

Gerdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (1. Februar 2008)

Super  

Bei mir klappt das leider alles andere als gut. 

Bisher hats auch nur geholfen, wenn ich abends nichts/sehr wenig gegessen hab. Das ist aber momentan einfach schwierig. 

Weiß auch nicht was ich machen soll


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Februar 2008)

weniger essen?


----------



## gerdi1 (1. Februar 2008)

@LauraPeter87
Also ich ess mehr als normal, nur eben anders.
Hab nie gefrühstückt und erst am Mittag was gegessen, dann aber richtig. Ich liebe Pasta  
Seit zwei Wochen ess ich morgens ein Brot und trinke ein Glas Milch dazu, gegen 9 ne Zwischenmahlzeit (Obst oder Joghurt), Fisch mit Reis od. ä., um 16 Uhr dann noch ne Zwischenmahlzeit (Obst) und abends, wenn möglich Kartoffeln, Gemüse, vor dem Sport Bananen etc.
Und ganz wichtig: mind. 3 Liter trinken.

Ich wart aber auch nur auf den Punkt, wo das Gewicht stagniert. Also Kopf hoch, geht bestimmt noch weiter runter.


----------



## tschobi (1. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Bisher hats auch nur geholfen, wenn ich abends nichts/sehr wenig gegessen hab. Das ist aber momentan einfach schwierig.
> 
> Weiß auch nicht was ich machen soll



Warum isst du dann nicht über den Tag verteilt etwas weniger, dann kann man sich auch ein Abendessen gönnen! Zu welcher Uhrzeit man das Essen zu sich nimmt ist völlig egal!

Vielleicht isst du einfach zu viel?
Kannst dir ja mal für einige Wochen ein Programm zur Hilfe nehmen.
zB
http://www.kalo24.de/50259795fc138e90f/index.php

Dann kannst du alles eintragen und man sieht mal was man sich alles so reinstopft.
Ebenfalls gut ist, das man sich den Prozentualen Anteil von Fett,Eiweiß, und Kohlenhydrate anschauen kann.
War mir zum Beispiel sehr wichtig, weil ich 50% Fett,30%Eiweiß und 20%Kohlenhydrate zu mir nehme. Auf Getreideprodukte verzichte ich ganz.
So kann man sich erstmal einen Überblick verschaffen. Nachher braucht man so ein Programm nicht mehr.
Ist natürlich nicht notwendig, aber mir hat es die ersten Wochen doch sehr geholfen!

Dann noch schön Sport(50% Krafttraining - mit Krafttraining kann man besser abnehmen) dazu, und die Sache fluppt.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Februar 2008)

Also von 50% Fett halte ich nicht sehr viel, ich empfehle eher 50% Kohlenhydrate (Vollkornbrot, Nudel und Kartoffel usw.) 30% Eiweis und 20% Fett lassen sich ja nur schwer vermeiden.

Wa sich z.B heute esse:
1 Scheibe Schwarzbrot und eine Scheibe Graubrot dazwischen Magerine und Geräucherten Fettfreien Schinken,
3 Vollkornbrotscheiben, eins mit Schinken eins mit nutella und erdnussbutter 1/2 mit quark und marmelade 1/2 mit leberwurst
3 Graubrot scheiben mit div. Käse
1/2 Frische Parika
1 Banane
1 Apfel
und heute Abend
1 Überbackener Fisch mit Kartoffeln oder Nudeln
Je nach Hunger auch noch nach dem Abendessen was Schoki oder nen Eis XD


----------



## franky69 (1. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Also von 50% Fett halte ich nicht sehr viel, ich empfehle eher 50% Kohlenhydrate (Vollkornbrot, Nudel und Kartoffel usw.) 30% Eiweis und 20% Fett lassen sich ja nur schwer vermeiden.
> 
> Wa sich z.B heute esse:
> 1 Scheibe Schwarzbrot und eine Scheibe Graubrot dazwischen Magerine und Geräucherten Fettfreien Schinken,
> ...



...und du sagst weniger essen!? Das esse ich ja in 3 Tagen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Februar 2008)

franky69 schrieb:


> ...und du sagst weniger essen!? Das esse ich ja in 3 Tagen nicht.



Ich hab vergesssen zu erwähnen, das die nudelportion sich so bei 150gramm bewegt.
Aber ich mach auch richtig Sport nicht so schwules rennradeln im unteren puslbereich   und meine Arbeit ist 8std am pc sitzen


----------



## LauraPeter87 (1. Februar 2008)

Mein Programm heute: 

Morgens: 2 Scheiben VK-Brot mit Sanddornmarmelade bzw Käse

Mittags: 1 Scheibe VK-Brot mit "Thunfisch-Zeug" (Dose mit ca. 150 Kcal)

Mal schauen, was noch dazu kommt...


----------



## sekt88 (1. Februar 2008)

* HOR AUF MIT BROT, NUDELN; RICE; MARMELADE; MILCH; PIZZA *

Verdammt nochmal warum verstehen Ihre leute es nicht.


----------



## sekt88 (1. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Also von 50% Fett halte ich nicht sehr viel, ich empfehle eher 50% Kohlenhydrate (Vollkornbrot, Nudel und Kartoffel usw.) 30% Eiweis und 20% Fett lassen sich ja nur schwer vermeiden.



Trotz deine abnahm Folge, Ist dein empfelen alle anders als vernuftig.

50% KH ist durchaus VIEL ZU VIEL. 

90% von Ihre verstehen der Körper und Stoffwechsel Ü-b-e-r-h-a-u-p-t NICHT


----------



## LauraPeter87 (1. Februar 2008)

@tschobi: Genau darum gings doch... ich hab gestern tagsüber nichts gegessen außer ein Stück Pomelo, weil mir schlecht war. 
Dann hab ich abends Suppe und ne Scheibe Brot gegessen - bringt aber anscheinend nichts. 

Nur wenn ich abends wirklich nichts oder nur nen Joghurt esse, fühl ich mich besser.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Februar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Trotz deine abnahm Folge, Ist dein empfelen alle anders als vernuftig.
> 
> 50% KH ist durchaus VIEL ZU VIEL.
> 
> 90% von Ihre verstehen der Körper und Stoffwechsel Ü-b-e-r-h-a-u-p-t NICHT


Dann erklär mal  
PS: Ich bitte um einen ordentlichen Syntax, Danke!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @tschobi: Genau darum gings doch... ich hab gestern tagsüber nichts gegessen außer ein Stück Pomelo, weil mir schlecht war.
> Dann hab ich abends Suppe und ne Scheibe Brot gegessen - bringt aber anscheinend nichts.
> 
> Nur wenn ich abends wirklich nichts oder nur nen Joghurt esse, fühl ich mich besser.



 Machst du "Refeed" Tage?


----------



## sekt88 (1. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Dann erklär mal
> PS: Ich bitte um einen ordentlichen Syntax, Danke!



Mein syntax wird nicht besser. Falls du Englisch lessen kannst, dann erkläre ich, sonst mußt du einen Fachbuch über Stoffwechsel Kaufen und lesen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo streitendes Volk 
Also bei mir geht im Moment wieder gar nichts.
Ich habe aber "Körper und Stoffwechsel" in soweit verstanden, als dass ich weiß, warum nichts geht.
Einfach zu viel schlechtes gegessen und zu wenig gefahren.
Problem sind bei mir die ganzen Feiertage und das schlechte Wetter.
Wenn es die Feiertage nicht gegegeben hätte und das Wetter besser wäre, könnte ich jeden Tag ohne Probleme meine km machen und würde nicht so oft Schoki und ähnliches suchen (ich weiß, dass das auch zu einem großen Teil Ausreden sind).
Aber na ja, nächste Woche geht es wieder los.
Aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, steht Ostern mehr oder weniger vor der Tür 
Na ja, so schlimm wird es schon nicht werden.

So und jetzt habt euch wieder lieb 

Gruß und schönes Wochenende,
Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (1. Februar 2008)

Ostern vor der Tür  ?
nach meinen Berechnungen sind daas noch ein paar Wochen , da geht noch was!

Aber bei mir ists grad nicht anders als bei dir Kai - hab auch Klausuren von der Uni und somit auch wenig zeit zu fahren und dann isst man am schreibtisch wieder mehr und zack - schluss mit den erfolgen - oder so ähnlich 

Aber ab Dienstag krachts wieder auf meinem Bock und die Kurbel fliegt 
bin mal gespannt auf meine Montagswaage in 3 tagen...

@Sekt: 



> HOR AUF MIT BROT, NUDELN; RICE; MARMELADE; MILCH; PIZZA
> 
> Verdammt nochmal warum verstehen Ihre leute es nicht.



hör Du lieber auf Leute bekehren zu wollen. Die Abnahmemethode funktioniert zwar bei dir und auch bei anderen, aber jeder sollte die für sich passende Abnehmart finden. Ich persönlich halte nämlich beispielsweise gar nichts davon mich so zu kasteien und auf Brot, Milch u. ä. zu verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (1. Februar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Ostern vor der Tür  ?
> @Sekt:
> hör Du lieber auf Leute bekehren zu wollen. Die Abnahmemethode funktioniert zwar bei dir und auch bei anderen, aber jeder sollte die für sich passende Abnehmart finden. Ich persönlich halte nämlich beispielsweise gar nichts davon mich so zu kasteien und auf Brot, Milch u. ä. zu verzichten.


 
Nein, Höre ich nicht auf weil

1. Ich Forsche an solche themen (bin Ph.D.)

2. Ich lese täglich die Jüngste Bericht aus der Fach.

3. Jemanden der mehrer Scheiben Brot am Tag ißt, Pasta, Nudeln und aller  Art von Zucker, sollen sich nicht bewundern wenn kein einzel Gram Fett gebrennt ist. Wenn KH weit über das Maß gesamt Makronutrient zuführ ist, was der Fall ist bei z.B. 7 scheiben Brot mit Marmelade,  brennt der Körper KH und nicht Fett. 

4. Brot, Pasta, Rice und Nudeln, sind Energie dicht und relative Nährstoff leer.

5. Am bestens ist der Täglich KH zuführ aus Gemuse und Obst gewonnen.

6. Getreide fördert Körperlich Entzündungen aller Arte. Dies ist mehrmals wissenschftlich bestätigt.

7. Die laufende Angst von Fett ist ein Märchen.

mehr Spater, aber ich hör nicht auf.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Februar 2008)

@ KaiservonChina
Ja ok, war etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt. Ich sehe es ein.
Mein Vorteil dir gegenüber: ich habe massig Zeit (bin Schüler )

Bei mir geht es schon einen Tag eher wieder los. Ich habe Montag auch frei, wie praktisch 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stue (1. Februar 2008)

So,

vielen Dank für die Anregungen. Denke ich starte jetzt mit folgendem Wochenplan in den ersten vier Wochen:


_montags Ruhetag_
dienstags 1 Einheit Laufen (30 Min. langsames Jogging)
mittwochs 1 Einheit Krafttraining: Brust, Rücken, Bauch mit leichteren Gewichten und vielen Wiederholungen
_donnerstags Ruhetag_
freitags 1 Einheit Krafttraining
samstags GA 1/2 mit Rennrad in Gruppe (2 h), bei Regen 1 Einheit Laufen
sonntags MTB (2 h) in leicht konturiertem Gelände in GA 2, bei Regen 1 Einheit Laufen

Vergleichsweise Kohlenhydrat arme Ernährung, viel Trinken, Obst und Gemüse, Joghurt und Quark, etwas Vollkornbrot. So, morgen findet Gruppenausfahrt mit moderater Geschwindigkeit statt. Bin gespannt, ob das Tempo für mich o.k. ist. Gruppe motiviert halt - schauen wir mal...


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2008)

Stue schrieb:


> So,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Anregungen. Denke ich starte jetzt mit folgendem Wochenplan in den ersten vier Wochen:
> 
> ...



Viiiiel Spaß.......und gutes Gelingen!
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. Februar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Nein, Höre ich nicht auf weil
> 
> 1. Ich Forsche an solche themen (bin Ph.D.)
> 
> ...



 Also ich kenn da lebende Beispiele, die das Gegenteil beweisen.
PS: Wenn du von amerikanischen Brot ausgehst, hast du natürlich recht...


----------



## sekt88 (1. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Also ich kenn da lebende Beispiele, die das Gegenteil beweisen.
> PS: Wenn du von amerikanischen Brot ausgehst, hast du natürlich recht...



Klar, wenn Energie zuführ weniger als die Energie ausgabe, veliert mann gewicht und nicht unbedingt Fett.

Ich gehe von ALLE Brot aus.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Februar 2008)

franky69 schrieb:


> ...und du sagst weniger essen!? Das esse ich ja in 3 Tagen nicht.



Bis zum Mittag ist das doch ausreichend.....


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Februar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo streitendes Volk
> Also bei mir geht im Moment wieder gar nichts.
> Ich habe aber "Körper und Stoffwechsel" in soweit verstanden, als dass ich weiß, warum nichts geht.
> Einfach zu viel schlechtes gegessen und zu wenig gefahren.
> ...



Nun so unrecht hast du gar nicht, denn es ist bewiesen das wenn man sich körperlich betätigt das Verlangen nach Süssem(Schoki,etc.) weniger wird und teilweise personenbedingt ganz verschwindet. 
Soweit ich weiß hat das mit irgendeinem Stoff zu tun der im Kopf produziert wird, weiß leider nicht mehr wie es heißt daher möge man meine etwas sehr einfache Art es auszudrücken enschuldigen. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Februar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Nein, Höre ich nicht auf weil
> 
> 1. Ich Forsche an solche themen (bin Ph.D.)
> 
> ...



Aaahhhh hallo Sekt alter Mönch, ist ja schön wenn du das für dich durchziehst, aber das muß noch lang nicht heißen das es für andere gut ist.
Zum Punkt "6" deiner Ausführung kann ich nur sagen.... 
denn wenn es danach ging müßte ich und noch einige andere hier totkrank sein.
Wenn ich wie du z.B. von Nüssen und Öl oder sonstigem Kram leben müßte  wär ich schon verhungert, oder käm nicht mehr vom Klo runter, sorry ist nicht persönlich gemeint aber du kennst mich ja noch vom letzten Jahr. 
Ich hab auf jeden Fall kein Bock auf "gelegentlich" Burger, Döner, Pizza oder andere Leckereien zu verzichten, ich esse nämlich auch regelmäßig Gemüse und Grünzeug. 
Mein letzter Gesundheitscheck hat ergeben das ich pumperlgesund bin, das trifft auch auf die letzten Jahre zu. 
Und ich esse im Vergleich zu dir wirklich alles, aber in Maßen und nicht in Massen,denke das ist auch ein wesentlicher Faktor. 
Trotz alledem habe ich größten Respekt vor deiner Disziplin, aber das ist nix für mich.
Gruß
der Allesfresser
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Februar 2008)

Ach und im übrigen gibt es jetzt gleich lecker Fisch(Viktoria Barsch) mit Brokkoli(Al dente/Bissfest) und guten Basmati-Reis, das zum Thema gesunde Ernährung......   
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Nun so unrecht hast du gar nicht, denn es ist bewiesen das wenn man sich körperlich betätigt das Verlangen nach Süssem(Schoki,etc.) weniger wird und teilweise personenbedingt ganz verschwindet.
> Soweit ich weiß hat das mit irgendeinem Stoff zu tun der im Kopf produziert wird, weiß leider nicht mehr wie es heißt daher möge man meine etwas sehr einfache Art es auszudrücken enschuldigen.
> Gruß
> Stolli


Mein Reden.
Nur leider kann der Effekt nicht ganz verschwinden, weil in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder so Feiertage eingestreut werden, die meinem Kopf wieder erzählen, wie lecker doch so einige Dinge sind.
In Sachen Schokolade kann ich mich aber bisher recht gut beherrschen.

Ich wünsche allen Usern hier weiterhin viel Spaß und natürlich Erfolg bei ihrem Vorhaben,
lass' es dir schmecken stolli,

Gruß Kai


----------



## tschobi (1. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Also von 50% Fett halte ich nicht sehr viel, ich empfehle eher 50% Kohlenhydrate (Vollkornbrot, Nudel und Kartoffel usw.) 30% Eiweis und 20% Fett lassen sich ja nur schwer vermeiden.



50% Prozent sind schon voll okay.
Ist natürlich nicht in Stein gemeißelt, aber auf jeden Fall sollte der kleinste Anteil KH sein.

Aber es wundert mich auch nicht das so viele noch auf dem veralteten Stand sind.
Die "alte Ernährungspyramide" wird in einigen Büchern immer noch propagiert, obwohl die schon seid einigen Jahren überholt ist.


----------



## tschobi (1. Februar 2008)

Der Blutzuckerspiegel spielt da eine wichtige Rolle.
Er steigt stark an und daraus folgt eine starke Ausschüttung von Insulin. Das ist jetzt nicht nur dafür da, das die Glukose in die kleinen Zellchen gelangt, sondern bremst auch die Verbrennung von Fett.

Unser Körper verbrennt immer zuerst die Glukose, weil die Speicher begrenzt sind.
Fett kann praktisch unendlich eingelagert werden. Speicherung von Fett ist allerdings nicht ohne Insulin möglich. Deshalb begünstigt ein hoher Blutpegel den Aufbau von Rettungsringen zusätzlich.
Lustig ist das Kartoffeln und Weißbrot in dieser Hinsicht schlimmer sind als purer Zucker.


----------



## x-rossi (1. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Wa sich z.B heute esse:
> 1 Scheibe Schwarzbrot und eine Scheibe Graubrot dazwischen Magerine und Geräucherten Fettfreien Schinken,
> 3 Vollkornbrotscheiben, eins mit Schinken eins mit nutella und erdnussbutter 1/2 mit quark und marmelade 1/2 mit leberwurst
> 3 Graubrot scheiben mit div. Käse
> ...


auch meine meinung - so lebst du zwischen himmel und hölle. die leute, die vom typus her zu leichter fettleibigkeit tendieren, machen es sich durch diese art ernährung selber schwer.

und ich möchte sekt88 da wirklich in schutz nehmen wenn er behauptet, KHs aus gemüse und früchten sind besser für den stoffwechsel, als KHs aus kartoffeln, nudeln, brot & co.

belegen kann ich es nicht, aber ich erfahre und lerne momentan sehr viel aus ausgeübter praxis nach der fastenzeit welche - ihr erinnert euch - nicht wegen des gewichtes, sondern wegen einer verstopfung begonnen hatte.

wie ich z.b. seit gut 2 wochen esse: morgens immer ein sogenanntes "birchermüsli". das ist nix weiteres als 1-2 walnusskerne in 4 EL joghurt, einem EL zitronensaft, 4 EL haferflocken, einer feige*, einer pflaume* und 2 EL rosinen* (*alles trockenfrüchte über nacht in wasser gelegt) und zu guter letzt 1-1,5 geriebene oder geschnittene äpfel im müsli. schmeckt, ist nicht zu viel und bringt viel energie. mir reicht das vollkommen für 4 stunden aus.

warme mahlzeiten esse ich 2x am tag. der einfachheit halber zwar zwei gleiche menüs, die aber täglich wechseln. für zwei verschiedene menüs wäre mir der aufwand zu groß. ich koche gleich 2 portionen und esse die dann mittags und abends.

die mahlzeiten bestehen aus einem rohkostsalat, der hauptspeise und einem nachtisch. das ding dabei ist, es ist alles selber zubereitet - auch der nachtisch. zucker wird keiner verwendet, nur honig und der auch nur immer TL-weise.

jetzt kommt der part, wie ich mich nach ein paar experimenten für ihn entschieden habe: die essensportionen richten sich nach meinem gewicht. *als beispiel*: wäre ich 100 kg schwer, würde meine rohkostvorspeise aus 200 g geriebenem gemüse und einem halben apfel bestehen. ein klein bisschen mit salz, pfeffer und ein klein wenig joghurt etc abgeschmeckt, schmeckt das echt ok. und sättigt schon mal vor.

die hauptmahlzeit bestünde dann bei 100 kg körpergewicht aus: 100 g nudeln, kartoffeln, reis etc und als beilage 200 g "gedünstetem" gemüse - auch wieder mit joghurt, salz, pfeffer, gewürzen abgeschmeckt. und wenn fleisch dabei ist, dann 50 g und nicht mehr.

und als nachspeise - wenns schnell gehen soll - einen apfel oder banane, oder aber 200 g beliebige früchte klein geschnitten und wieder mit 2 EL joghurt o.  quark o. saurer sahne, salz und pfeffer abgeschmeckt. 

das alles macht richtig satt und sorgt für einen guten stoffwechsel. seit 3 wochen habe ich keinen kaffe mehr getrunken und nichts zum "naschen" gegessen, weil mir momentan gar nicht danach ist. ich bin immer satt und wenn ich hunger bekomme dann weiß ich, dass ich was richtig gutes koche und wieder satt bin für stunden. es ist einfach kein platz mehr fürs naschen, das ist fakt. und es fehlt auch nicht. und wenn, dann werfe ich mich auf obst. hat ja auch zucker drin.

also was will ich mit dem "naschen" von unnützem kram wie schokolade, erdnussbutter, marmelade etc eigentlich befriedigen? ok ich weiß, dass mich das zeug fett macht, während andere sich das kiloweise in den magen werfen können ohne, dass es sich negativ auswirkt. also was bringt es mir, ausser ein paar extra pfunden auf den rippen und am bauch? eher nix, oder?

und andererseits weiß ich aber genausogut, wie meine leistung im sommer hochschnellt, wenn ich mich ideal verhalten habe. 

aber ich möchte jetzt nicht nur den finger erheben, sondern auch berichten:



x-rossi schrieb:


> x-rossi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so.
> ...


so! und heute?

*85,6 kg*, kaum 6 tage mach meinem letzten posting. mittlerweile esse ich "normale" portionen, fahre momentan in der woche 4-6 stunden rad, die beine sind wieder praller.

es läuft wieder gut, dieses jahr


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Februar 2008)

@x-rossi

Mööönsch wenn ich das alles machen müßte, dann kann ich gleich um 2 Uhr aufstehen, denn um 4 Uhr muß ich sowieso raus um auf die arbeit zu gehen.
Na ja jedem das seine, mir wäre es viel zu zeitaufwändig.... 
Sag mal aber sonst hast du keine hobbys... 
Aber Kompliment für deine disziplin...net schlecht.

Aber jetzt genug philosofiert, jetzt noch ein Käffchen und ein Kippchen  und dann ab ins Bettchen, muß  nämlich morgen wieder arbeiten...   
Gruß u. guts Nächtle  
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stue (2. Februar 2008)

Mmh, heute ist hier alles durch Schneeregen bedeckt - wird wohl nichts mit Rennradfahren in der Gruppe. Werde ins Fitness-Studio gehen, dort 1 Einheit Kraft- und Cardio-Training umsetzen.

Ausgangsgewicht 31.01.08 - 99,5 kg
02.02.08 - 98,9 kg

Kalorienzufuhr bereits deutlich reduziert und Obst, Gemüse sowie Joghurt konsumiert (kein Süß, kein Bierchen). Muss noch etwas mehr pro Tag trinken.


----------



## sekt88 (2. Februar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Der Blutzuckerspiegel spielt da eine wichtige Rolle.
> Er steigt stark an und daraus folgt eine starke Ausschüttung von Insulin. Das ist jetzt nicht nur dafür da, das die Glukose in die kleinen Zellchen gelangt, sondern bremst auch die Verbrennung von Fett.
> 
> Unser Körper verbrennt immer zuerst die Glukose, weil die Speicher begrenzt sind.
> ...





Nicht nur Kartoffeln und Weißbrot, sondern fast aller Art von Getreide Produkte.....aber die Leuet wollen es nicht Hören.


----------



## Guiseppe (2. Februar 2008)

So, erstmal mein Wochenupdate:

111,2 Kilogramm bei 1,87m

Im Moment krieg ich auch nichts oder wenig runter. Ich werde wohl demnächst mal zum Doktor gehen, und mir nen Ernährungsplan machen lassen, weil ich festgestellt hab, das ich meine Ernährung langsam auch umstellen muss. Aber bald wird das Wetter auch wieder besser, dann kann ich mehr draussen fahren! 

So, allen anderen auch noch viel Spass und Glück!  

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo Guiseppe 
Danke schön.
Dir natürlich auch weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg.
Rückschläge gehören zum Leben dazu 

Gruß und schönes Wochenende,
Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (2. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem Blutzuckerspiegel mag sein... aber ich finde, dass die ganze Ernährungssache auch viel mit der Psyche zu tun hat. 

An manchen Tagen, wenn ich viel zu tun hab, hab ich nach ner Mahlzeit einfach genug. Wenn ich aber (vor allem nach dem MIttagessen) nichts tu, fang ich an, noch Kekse oder irgendwas anderes Süßes zu essen. 

Ich hab mcih schon relativ viel mit dem Thema Ernährung beschäftigt.
Ich denke, mein größtes Problem sind wirklich die Gewohnheiten... oder auch, dass man ja sozusagen "vorgelebt" kriegt, dass fettige/süße Sachen "toll" sind!

Zum Beispiel süße Stückchen vom Bäcker - das hab ich mir irgendwann mal "abgewöhnt" und mittlerweile mag ich es gar nicht mehr! Wenn ich selber backe (was ich oft mache), ist das was anderes. Da weiß ich aber auch, was rein kommt. Aber diese Puddingschnecken, Berliner und co. machen mich einfach nicht mehr an!

Genauso ist es mit Schokolade. Wenn ich mal ein paar Tage keine esse, hab ich auch das Verlangen danach nicht mehr. Aber dann kommen - wie schon gesagt wurde - diverse Feste und da gehören "gutes Essen" und eben auch Süßigkeiten meistens dazu!

Ich möchte mir nichts verbieten à la "keine Kohlenhydrate". 
Ich hatte schonmal eine Phase, da hab ich wirklich nur das gegessen, auf was ich HUNGER hatte. Und ich hab auch hier und da mal ein paar Süßigkeiten gegessen - aber alles in Maßen!!!
Und ich denke, dann klappt es auch... mit Verboten kommt man nicht weit!


----------



## sekt88 (2. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Blutzuckerspiegel mag sein... aber ich finde, dass die ganze Ernährungssache auch viel mit der Psyche zu tun hat.
> 
> An manchen Tagen, wenn ich viel zu tun hab, hab ich nach ner Mahlzeit einfach genug. Wenn ich aber (vor allem nach dem MIttagessen) nichts tu, fang ich an, noch Kekse oder irgendwas anderes Süßes zu essen.
> 
> ...




Also, ich habe nie von Kein oder wenig KH geredet, nur die Quelle. Das mit der "psyche" und Ernährung hat viel mit Stress, Blut Insulin und HOrmone zu tun. Im Endeffekt ist es ein reines Biochemisches Problem-wobei alles mit Ernährung kontrolliert werden kann.


An allem das verzweifelt ein Leben ohne Getreide produkte: Probier ist ein Monate Lang. Dann würden die Augen geoffnet.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Mööönsch wenn ich das alles machen müßte, dann kann ich gleich um 2 Uhr aufstehen, denn um 4 Uhr muß ich sowieso raus um auf die arbeit zu gehen.
> Na ja jedem das seine, mir wäre es viel zu zeitaufwändig....


ja klar, so ein müsli zu breiten dauert für einen anfänger 2 h   ... und vielleicht beruhigt es dich zu wissen, dass auch ich um 4:30 bei tagschicht aufstehen muss. von daher teilen wir uns ein schicksal  

wenn dir das zu zeitaufwendig ist, was ist es dann für mich? aber ok: ich nehme ab, du halt nicht ... also heul nicht rum, ist ja deine entscheidung, wie du leben möchtest  



stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Sag mal aber sonst hast du keine hobbys...
> Aber Kompliment für deine disziplin...net schlecht.


hobbys? jede menge. zuerst baue ich meine küche komplett um, schmeiß die alte kackeinbauküche au dem fenster und zimmer mir eine richtig edle (die eigene handwerkskunst subjektiv empfunden) eigenbauküche rein, wie man sie nicht im markt kaufen kann. **** die ****ing küchen von der stange. 

dann wäre noch meine "bikewerkstatt" in der wohnung (lol). als nächtes wird die werkstatt wieder im keller aufgebaut und dann gehts da wieder rund.

und wenn die wohnung dann endlich wieder eineigermaßen clean ist, kümmere ich mich anschließend um die akustik meines raumes fürs heimkino. da wird die decke abgehängt und mit dämmmaterial vollgestopft und ein paar resonanzabsorbierende wandelemente berrechnet und verbaut, bis der klang im zimmer ok ist.

aber zuerst gibts jetzt ein leckeres birchermüsli und während ich eine stunde verdaue, flicke ich einen schlauch, damit ich dann eine stunde ga1 rollern kann.

ou ja ... hobbys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mit disziplin hat das wenig bis gar nichts zu tun. eben weil ich viel esse. aber das gegessene ist halt das richtige und macht pappsatt.

nochmal: ich habe gar keine zeit mehr für süßigkeiten, kaffee und etc. ganz einfach. hat mit disziplin gar nichts zu tun. a) passt das zeitlich gar nicht mehr zwischen die mahlzeiten und b) bin ich zwischen den mahlzeiten nicht mehr hungrig. 

*ein schnell geschnittenes brot mit gekaufter schmiere a la marmelade, nutella und erdnussbutter zähle ich mittlerweile zu "fastfood".* es ist keine kunst, sich so ein essen zu breiten und hat mit liebe gar nichts zu tun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber für "echte vollwertkost" investiert man halt 30-45 minuten und man sieht was man da anstellt. und dann schlingt man es auch nicht einfach so herunter, sondern kaut ehrfürchtig und bedächtig auf der selbst bereiteten kost herum und nimmt alle geschmacksrichtungen wahr und auf und wenn der geschmack wieder verfliegt, schluckt man es hinunter. und das fest beginnt mit dem nächsten bissen von vorne.

pfft ... disziplin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das alles bitte nicht persönlich nehmen   . aber ich sehe jetzt viel klarer als früher, was ich alles falsch gemacht habe. das heißt ebenso dass ich gleichermaßen sehe, was der rest hier genau so falsch macht, weil er es nicht besser weiß. ganz einfach.

viel erfolg euch noch bei der abnehmerei


----------



## ZakMcCracken (2. Februar 2008)

Wöchentliches Update:

19.01.08 84,0 kg
25.01.08 83,2 kg
02.02.08 83,4 kg  

zwar mehr trainiert, aber auch mehr gefuttert - trotzdem glaubte ich heute Trainingsfortschritte gemerkt zu haben, kann aber auch am herrlichen Schneematschgepflüge bei fast strahlendem Sonnenschein gelegen haben   dat hett spass jemach!!


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2008)

Tach die Gemeinde,
komme gerade vom HSV, gönne mir heute Abend ein oder auch zwei Bier und bestelle mir eine Pizza!!! Das habe ich mir verdient, fast 5 Kilo weniger!Heute gönne ich mir eine Auszeit.....Bier, Pizza usw
 Yippie ya yay  Schweinebacke heute ist die fünf gerade! 

Prost 
Marcus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Februar 2008)

Und morgen ist das Gee dann wieder groß 

MfG Kai
P.S.: Klassischer Refeed-Day, sagen wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und morgen ist das Gee dann wieder groß
> 
> MfG Kai
> P.S.: Klassischer Refeed-Day, sagen wir mal.



Habe nur die Hälfte geschafft und das Bier schmeckt auch nicht, Sch.eiße(oder). Habe mich für morgen zum radeln verabredet 
Feierabend
Schönen Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Februar 2008)

@ hhninja81
Wirst du krank? 
Bitte nicht! 

MfG Kai
P.S.: Ich mag Bier gar nicht erst- trifft auf Alkohol generell zu.


----------



## Guiseppe (2. Februar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Guiseppe
> Danke schön.
> Dir natürlich auch weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg.
> Rückschläge gehören zum Leben dazu
> ...



*Den Kai mal zurückgrüß*  

Jaja, Rückschläge gehören sicher dazu. Lass mich davon auch nich entmutigen! Morgen gehts Heiter Weiter!  

So, schönen Abend euch noch! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ hhninja81
> Wirst du krank?
> Bitte nicht!
> 
> ...


Ne, ne, ne... keine Panik.
Das erste und zweite Bier in diesem Jahr hat geschmeckt, aber dann kam das schlechte Gewissen! Pizza war auch schon mal leckerer, will meine Karotte zurück. 
Freue mich auf die Tour durch die Hamburger "Berge"
Marcus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Februar 2008)

@ hhinja81
Bist ja ein richtiger Öko 

Das klingt ja richtig vernünftig.
Immer noch besser als sich die Woche "unnötigerweise" tausende Kcal durch Süßes und was auch immer reinzuschieben.
Ihr habt es aber geschafft. Morgen gibt es den nächsten Versuch, die Pfunde wieder purzeln zu lassen.
Dieser Anlauf soll mind. bis Ostern durchgezogen werden.

Euch allen viel Spaß beim Radeln,
Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. Februar 2008)

@x-rossi

Wer sagt dir das ich nicht abnehme.......hmmmm...?
Wahrscheinlich nehme ich eher was ab wie so manch anderer hier, hab aber auch die Veranlagung dazu das muß ich zugeben.  
Und persönlich nehme ich deinen Standpunkt nicht, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung die man auch gelten lassen sollte. 
Gruß und weiterhin viel Erfolg. 
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Februar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Tach die Gemeinde,
> komme gerade vom HSV, gönne mir heute Abend ein oder auch zwei Bier und bestelle mir eine Pizza!!! Das habe ich mir verdient, fast 5 Kilo weniger!Heute gönne ich mir eine Auszeit.....Bier, Pizza usw
> Yippie ya yay  Schweinebacke heute ist die fünf gerade!
> 
> ...



Siehste....endlich hastes begriffen.....gelegentlich muß das mal sein.... 
Gruß und....hoffentlich wars lecker 
Stolli


----------



## x-rossi (3. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir das ich nicht abnehme.......hmmmm...?
> Wahrscheinlich nehme ich eher was ab wie so manch anderer hier, hab aber auch die Veranlagung dazu das muß ich zugeben.
> Und persönlich nehme ich deinen Standpunkt nicht, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung die man auch gelten lassen sollte.



ja sorry!   ich wollte stellvertretend für alle anderen, an dir ein exempel statuieren. du warst der einzige, der auf mein schreiben reagaiert hatte, von dem ich aber keine gewichtsangaben kenne. lese aber andere beiträge von anderen usern, die sich rumplagen mit ihrem gewicht und ihrer motivation. und da wir schließlich im "abspeck-thread" sind, habe ich dich nun mal zu meinem persönlichen opfer machen wollen   . schön, dass du es auch so aufgefasst hast, es war ja auch nie bös gemeint.

@ alle anderen: ich möchte nochmal was deutlich kundtun - wer relativ viel milch, zucker, nutella, erdnussbutter, marmelade, brot, chips, bier und sonstige unideale nahrungsmittel zu sich nimmt aber deswegen bei anderen idealeren nahrungsmitteln spart weil er ja weiß, dass er "energie einsparen" muss, der tut sich natürlich nicht nur im bauch, sondern auch im kopf weh. wer nur die hälfte isst, weil er sonst den tag über sündigt, der wird nie richtig satt. und das will doch im grunde jeder sein: SATT! und gleichzeitig tut er nichts gutes für seinen stoffwechsel, weil dieser verlangsamt wird und auch noch weniger fette heranzieht. machts klick?

also bleibt als "alternative" doch nur eine gesunde vollwertkost, die satt macht und kein verlangen mehr nach den süßen und fetten "giften" weckt und stoffwechselfördern ist. ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen? mir kommt das jedenfalls so vor, wenn ich hier über die zeit mitlese.

und:


sekt88 schrieb:


> 6. Getreide fördert Körperlich Entzündungen aller Arte. Dies ist mehrmals wissenschftlich bestätigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hautkrankheiten wie akne oder neurodermitis gehören auch zu symtomen falscher ernährung. todkrank ist man deswegen bekanntlich ja nicht. und es trifft auch nicht jeden, sondern immer die, die genetisch für das krankheitsbild kompatibel sind.

also nicht immer so übertreiben, wenn man was richtig erklärtes ins lächerliche ziehen möchte.

bin gespannt auf mein gewicht nächsten freitag. der volksmund sagt ja immer, irgendwann ist schluss mit den schnellen pfunden und dann wirds mühselig. mal sehen.

vorgestern 85,6 kg
heute 85,3 kg


----------



## sekt88 (3. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Zum Punkt "6" deiner Ausführung kann ich nur sagen....
> denn wenn es danach ging müßte ich und noch einige andere hier totkrank sein.



Zum Punkt 6 sollst du eigentlich nicht  weil körperlich Entzündigung aller Art kostet die Gesellschaft Geld, namlich eure Steuer. Daruberhinaus ( a great german word by the way) Diabetes wird allmählich eines Gesellschaftles Problem. Hier geht es um Insulinresistenz.  Brot, Pasta, Reis und Kartoffeln fordern einen hohes und rasantes Insulin Abgabe. Ins besonderes, in Deutschland wo Brot, Kuchen, Nutella und Marmalade zum Teil das Kultur gehort und wo ein Teller Pasta oder ein Pizza gilt als einen Mahlzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antiram (3. Februar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ins besonderes, in Deutschland wo Brot, Kuchen, Nutella und Marmalade zum Teil das Kultur gehort und wo ein Teller Pasta oder ein Pizza gilt als einen Mahlzeit.


7 Bier gilt auch als eine Mahlzeit. Wobei man dann noch nix dazu getrunken hat.


----------



## K3RMIT (3. Februar 2008)

Kann mir jemand mal eins erklären???
Warum fress ich, ja man muss echt schon sagen fressen, Brot in mich rein wie noch nie in mein Leben.
Ich verschlinge teilweise fast schon ein viertel Laib Brot Tag teilweise trocken, teilweise mit ganz dünn Butter drauf oder Konfitüre und ich kann mich selbst nicht mehr dran hindern.
Ich kapiers nicht mehr, es gab Zeiten da hab ich so gut wie überhaupt kein Brot gegessen.
Und wenn dann halt nur als Beilage und nicht als Hauptmahlzeit ein viertel Laib.


----------



## Google (4. Februar 2008)

Wöchentliches Update:

Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG

21.01.2008: 86,2 KG (-1,0 KG)
28.01.2008: 85,6 KG (- 0,6 KG)
04.02.2008: 84,7 KG (- 0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,7 %; Muskel 40,1 %

Erfolg nach 3 Wochen: -2,5 KG

Grüße


Google


----------



## KaiservonChina (4. Februar 2008)

und ich dachte ich wär erster mit dem Wochenupdate !
Schönes Ergebnis!

Bei mir wie folgt:

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
--------------------------------- 
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF >
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF > Andere Waage
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF >
--------------------------------- 
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF
14.01.2008 --- 83.2kg / 20.0 bF
21.01.2008 --- 81.8kg / 19.5 bF
28.01.2008 --- 81.2kg / 19.5 bF
*04.02.2008 --- 81.4kg / 18.5 bF*

also overall: 7 Wochen: -2.0 kg

Kommt vom Unistress, wenig Biken, halbwegs auf die Ernährung geachtet... diese Woche sollts wieder besser werden 

Schönen Wochenstart wünsch ich euch!
Gruß Gerd


----------



## tschobi (4. Februar 2008)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal eins erklären???
> Warum fress ich, ja man muss echt schon sagen fressen, Brot in mich rein wie noch nie in mein Leben.
> Ich verschlinge teilweise fast schon ein viertel Laib Brot Tag teilweise trocken, teilweise mit ganz dünn Butter drauf oder Konfitüre und ich kann mich selbst nicht mehr dran hindern.
> Ich kapiers nicht mehr, es gab Zeiten da hab ich so gut wie überhaupt kein Brot gegessen.
> Und wenn dann halt nur als Beilage und nicht als Hauptmahlzeit ein viertel Laib.



Ich will es fast schon nicht mehr aussprechen.
*Blutzuckerspiegel!*

Brot treibt den halt hoch- dann schreit dein Körper nach mehr. Ist ne Endlosschleife. Zusammen mit mangelnder Disziplin, oder Stress, oder Probleme, oder sonst irgnendwas kann dann sowas schon mal passieren.

Hatte ich früher auch immer! 6Scheiben Brot(belegt) hab ich mir schon reingeschaufelt. Gut das die Zeiten vorbei sind!

Der Organismus versucht halt die Zuckerlast durch eine erhöhte Insulin-Ausschüttung loszuwerden. Doch weil die Speicher voll sind, machen unsere Zellen dicht. Es kann also keine Glukose einströmen! Folglich bleibt der Blutzuckerspiegel lange sehr hoch - also noch mehr Insulin Ausschüttung, um die Glukose doch noch in die Zellen zu schieben. Die ganze Sache schaukelt sich halt immer weiter hoch. Wie schnell und stark das abläuft, hängt auch stark von der genetischen Veranlagung ab.

Außerdem wird dadurch auch die Bauchspeicheldrüse permanent überlastet.
Alles zusammen macht nicht nur dick, sondern auch krank.
Das sind wesentliche Ursachen für Diabetes,Schlaganfall,Herzinfarkt und einige Krebsarten, ...und noch viele Kleinigkeiten.

Lösung:
*-Mehr Bewegung,* weil bei aktiven Menschen die Zellen viel feinfühliger sind. D.h. es reichen geringere Mengen INsulin aus! Außerdem wird durch die Muskelarbeit auch ständig Glukose verbraucht.
*-Ernähungsumstellung*
Man sollte seine Kohlenhydrate aus anderen, gesünderen Produkten beziehen, die den Blutzuckerspiegel nicht so hoch treiben.
Brot ist da mit das schlechteste!


----------



## tschobi (4. Februar 2008)

Aber eins musst du mir mal erklären. Wie schafft man es fast einen viertel Leib unbelegtes Brot zu verputzen?
Nicht von der Menge her, aber so pur schmeckt es doch irgendwann garnicht mehr oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (4. Februar 2008)

Helau,Helau ... wir schlachten eine Sau  

Also ich stell mich vorerst nicht auf die Waage...wills garnicht wissen 
Wobei....momentan das Essen eher flüssig ausfällt von daher wird es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht viel nach oben gehen.

Mit närrischen Gruß...Kette links


----------



## Harry_I (4. Februar 2008)

So, zweiter Refeed-Tag in Folge erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht. Gewicht nur 99,4 kg. Das wäre bedingt durch die Superkompensation des harten Donnerstagstrainings mehr als o.k.
Zweimal Abends Pizza bis zum abwinken, dazu Rotwein (ausreichend) und Eis bzw. Tiramisu Mohrenköpfe, Chips.
Ich müsste eigentlich mehr wiegen! Woran kann das liegen? Evtl. habe ich tagsüber weniger gegessen, weil ich wusste, dass es Abends reichlich Futter gibt. Oder verhindert eine halbe Flasche Ramazotti den Aufbau von Fettzellen.
Oder "entwässert" der Alkohol? - Keine Ahnung! Gefühlte Fettfaltendicke ist o.k.
Muss mir eben doch noch mal so ne Fett%-Waage zulegen.

Vielleicht habe ich eine neue Diät entdeckt? - Ich werde bei den Faschingskrapfen (ganz locker bleiben, sind nur zwei) mal darüber nachdenken.

Harry


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2008)

Harry_I
Und was willst du mit der "Fett%-Waage" machen?
Doch nicht etwa deinen Körperfettanteil bestimen, oder?
Wenn du deinen KFA bestimmen willst, empfehle ich dir sowas, aber bevor du dir eine KFA-Waage kaufst
sowas

Gruß Kai


----------



## bikediva (4. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen: komme gerade aus dem mrt. leider sind nach wie vor schädigungen im hirngewebe zu sehen. aber scheint zu heilen. dauert halt alles sehr lange.die gute nachricht ist: außer der schädigung am kurzzeitgedächtnisareal waren keine weiteren schäden mehr sichtbar!! bin so froh!! lg die diva


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2008)

Puuuuh, *erleichtertsei*
Na da scheint ja alles noch mal einen guten Verlauf zu nehmen.
Kann man sagen, wie lang das "lange dauern" sein wird?
Ich hoffe für dich, dass alles mal so wird wie es vorher war.

Weiterhin Gute Besserung,
Gruß Kai


----------



## bikediva (4. Februar 2008)

nein kann oder will mirniemand sagen. aber die heilung hat schon rießen schritte gemacht. vor vier tagen war auf dem mrt noch ne deutliche hirnschwellung zu sehen und das 2 wochen nach dem unfall. heute war die schwellung weg. ärzte haben gemeint, dass somit der rest sicherlich auch voll heilen wird. lg die diva


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich drück dir auf jeden Fall alle Daumen.
Na dann schon dich mal noch. Auch wenn es dieses Jahr nicht viel mit Biken gibt. Die Gesundheit geht vor.

Ich wünsche dir alles gute,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (4. Februar 2008)

Helau und Awaf Ihr Abspecker!

Da Experten wie Wissenschaftler, Sportmediziner, Leute mit Abspeckerfolgen, erfolgreiche Sportler und Ernährungsberater in der Regel ein vitales Interesse daran haben, ihre eigenen und persönlichen Erfahrungen und Forschungsergebnisse für allgemeingültig darzustellen (denn so verkaufen sich ihre Produkte und ihr geistiges Eigentum besser) kommt es zu sehr unterschiedlichen Ansätzen, auf welche Weise ein jedermann zum gewünschten Erfolg kommen müßte. So entsteht auch dieses undurchschaubare Wirrwarr an Methoden und jeden Monat werden neue Diäten erfunden.

Wir alle sind unterschiedlich gebaut, haben unterschiedliche Gene, ernähren uns unterschiedlich, weisen teils Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeiten auf, sind unterschiedlichen psychologischen Vorgängen ausgesetzt und verschieden risikofreudig, selbstkasteiend und so weiter.

Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt *kann es keine allgemeingültigen ganzheitlichen Ansätze geben* und das schließlich gibt uns einerseits die Möglichkeit und abverlangt uns andererseits die Qual, selbst herauszufinden, was für uns individuell gut funktioniert und was nicht, durch bedachtes Ausprobieren, in Kombination mit einem zu schulenden Selbstbeobachtungsvermögen, genügend Selbstdistanz und Objektivität.

Grundsätzlich, was für den einen gut ist, kann für den anderen schädlich sein und daraus resultiert: Es ist von Vorteil, wenn der Ratgeber entweder die Umstände berücksichtigt und seinen Rat darauf aufbaut (aber wer kann das von sich behaupten?) oder verschiedene Lösungsansätze bietet, anstatt einfach nur seine eigene Sichtweise zu geben. Auf der anderen Seite muss jeder selber entscheiden, wie und ob er (kritisch und hinterfragend) mit einem Rat umgeht.

Stimmts?!?

Euer Karli

_Natürlich habe ich noch DIE Lösung im Köcher! Vielleicht verrate ich sie Euch - vielleicht schreib ich aber ein Buch und werde reich! _


----------



## sekt88 (4. Februar 2008)

Karl-Gerhard schrieb:


> Wir alle sind unterschiedlich gebaut, haben unterschiedliche Gene,



 Falsch  

Alle unsere Körper funktionieren GLEICH. Wir haben all die GLEICHEN GENE!


----------



## K3RMIT (4. Februar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Ich will es fast schon nicht mehr aussprechen.
> *Blutzuckerspiegel!*
> 
> Brot treibt den halt hoch- dann schreit dein Körper nach mehr. Ist ne Endlosschleife. Zusammen mit mangelnder Disziplin, oder Stress, oder Probleme, oder sonst irgnendwas kann dann sowas schon mal passieren.
> ...



Hmm komisch komisch, naja Problem ist das Gemüse und Obst mich so gut wie garnicht sättigt.
Bewegung habe ich eigtl. genug, gehe 4x die Woche in Fitnesstudio und nach der Arbeit viel spazieren.
Und total trocken esse ich das ja nicht sondern meistens mit Butter oder Konfitüre und nur zwischenrein mal eine trockene Scheibe Brot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. Februar 2008)

@x-rossi

Du wolltest doch meine Gewichtsdaten wissen:

 195 cm, zur zeit um die 99 kilo bei ca. 14% Körperfett.
Strebe dann so um die 97-98 kilo an mit um die 11-12 % Fett, abr das schaffe ich problemlos......


----------



## x-rossi (4. Februar 2008)

ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, wie weit runter ich bei 187 cm kann/darf. mit 20/21 hatte ich noch 72 kg. allerdings mit relativ unmuskulösem oberkörper.

bei 80 kg denk ich noch mal nach. sollte in gut 3 wochen so weit sein


----------



## atlas (4. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @x-rossi
> 
> Du wolltest doch meine Gewichtsdaten wissen:
> 
> ...



Hallo

Helf mir mal auf die Sprünge!Bei 99kg/14%Körperfettgehalt bedeutet das doch ca.14kg Fettgewebe.Bei 2kg Gewichtsreduktion kommst du aber weder auf 12 und erst recht nicht auf 11% KfA.Dazu müsstest du knapp 4kg reines Körperfett abbauen, was in der Realität schwer zu bewerkstelligen ist.
Einzige Lösung die ich sehe du musst erheblich mehr abnehmen und dann Muskulatur aufbauen um auf den von dir gewünschten KfA zu kommen.
Kann aber auch sein das ich einen Denkfehler habe.

mfG
Jörg


----------



## sekt88 (4. Februar 2008)

42 J, 184cm, 80kg, 9% KF

Goal: 01 Mai 2008 -----> 75Kg


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. Februar 2008)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Helf mir mal auf die Sprünge!Bei 99kg/14%Körperfettgehalt bedeutet das doch ca.14kg Fettgewebe.Bei 2kg Gewichtsreduktion kommst du aber weder auf 12 und erst recht nicht auf 11% KfA.Dazu müsstest du knapp 4kg reines Körperfett abbauen, was in der Realität schwer zu bewerkstelligen ist.
> Einzige Lösung die ich sehe du musst erheblich mehr abnehmen und dann Muskulatur aufbauen um auf den von dir gewünschten KfA zu kommen.
> ...



Hast nicht unrecht das sind auch
 nur ungefähre Angaben was das fett anbelangt.....das variiert immer etwas.
Hatte das mit nem fettklipper(Kaliber) gemessen, vielleicht lass ich es doch mal von nem Arzt machen dann wirs es genauer.


----------



## tschobi (5. Februar 2008)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Hmm komisch komisch, naja Problem ist das Gemüse und Obst mich so gut wie garnicht sättigt.
> Bewegung habe ich eigtl. genug, gehe 4x die Woche in Fitnesstudio und nach der Arbeit viel spazieren.
> Und total trocken esse ich das ja nicht sondern meistens mit Butter oder Konfitüre und nur zwischenrein mal eine trockene Scheibe Brot.



Ja, Bewegung ist wirklich in Ordnung.
Tja, mit der Ernährung ist ein heißes Thema. 
Bei mir war es damals so das ich auch dachte,das mich soetwas nicht satt macht. 
Hab aber nachher festgestellt, das es mehr die Lust auf diese Dinge war. Ebenfalls war ich gewohnt immer so lange zu essen bis ich ein richtiges Völlegefühl hatte. Man hört dann nicht mehr auf seinen Körper.

Aber will dir das jetzt nicht unterstellen.
Wie sieht es denn mit Beilagen aus? Wenn du dir zu dem Gemüse zB ein Steak und ein Spiegelei machst, sollest du doch eigentlich satt werden, oder. Man muss das Gemüse ja nicht pur essen, wenn man nicht mag. 

Oder versteh ich dich falsch!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

wie jeden Dienstag habe ich mich mal wieder auf die Waage gestellt.

01.01.2008 110,2 kg
08.01.2008 107,4 kg
14.01.2008 106,1 kg
22.01.2008 106,0 kg
29.01.2008 105,3 kg
05.02.2008 103,9 kg

.....das Gewicht geht bergab und der Typ im Spiegel kommt gaaanz langsam in Form 

Euch allen viel Spaß, Erfolg und gute Gesundheit

Marcus


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Februar 2008)

Wenn man Körner aufs Gemüse gibt, sättigt das sehr gut! Z.B. zum Brokkoli geröstete Sonnenblumenkerne oder zum Rosenkohl Maroni. Die Marnoi gibt´s eingeschweißt schon fertig gegart, ich mach die dann in der Pfanne mit wenig Butter heiß, schmeckt super und hat auch genug Kohlehydrate zum Sattwerden.


----------



## pisskopp (5. Februar 2008)

Was bringts, wenn Du dich nicht bewegst??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. Februar 2008)

@atlas

Die angaben die ich gemacht habe resultieren daher weil ich denke das man im winter immer etwas mehr Wasser zieht weil man weniger macht.
Die meisten hier die regelmäßig Sport machen können das sicher bestätigen, ich im übrigen auch denn spätestens im März oder April bin ich wieder bei meinen 97 kilo mit den genannten ca. 12- 13 % Fett.
Und ich denke auch nicht das der große Teil hier im Winter übermäßig zunimmt.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Ivan123 (5. Februar 2008)

Wie wärs denn mal so? 







Oder das? 






Also: Nicht übertreiben!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2008)

@Ivan123

Ähnlichkeit ist da... 







[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ivan123 (5. Februar 2008)

Sind das aufgemalte Koteletts bei dem Typen da unten?


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2008)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Sind das aufgemalte Koteletts bei dem Typen da unten?



Neeeeeein, das ist ein SIXPACK........ Finde das Bild zeigt mich von meiner Schokoladenseite


----------



## Honigblume (5. Februar 2008)

IIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhh, die Ische da sieht ja grauenhaft aus. Gut, die anderen Fraggels auch. Man kanns auch übertreiben.

Meine Waage zeigt ca. 2 kg weniger an als noch am 1.1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (5. Februar 2008)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mal so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................kotz

Bild 1:genmanipuliertes gegrilltes Kampfhuhn

Bild 2:schlachtreifes Spanferkel(was sich warscheinlich wehren wird)


----------



## Ivan123 (6. Februar 2008)

Haut mal rein hier!!! Komme gerade selber aus der Muckibude ( 1h Laufband und etwas Krafttraining). Es soll doch ein super WE geben!


----------



## Larse (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich letzte Woche mein Abspeck - Bericht hier nicht gepostet hab, hier nun der Nachtrag:



02.01. --- 95,0 kg
09.01. --- 91,8 kg
16.01. --- 91,4 kg
23.01. --- 89,7 kg
30.01. --- 89,5 kg
06.02. --- 89,3 kg


Bin mit dem bisherigen Verlauf mehr als zufrieden, obwohl meine Motivation im 
Moment etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt. Die Portionen werden wieder mehr und größer, aber so lang ichs noch merk, werd ich es hoffentlich auch wieder in Griff bekommen .

Gruß Markus


----------



## LauraPeter87 (6. Februar 2008)

Ihr nehmt alle so schnell so viel ab 

*auchwill*


----------



## Larse (6. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt alle so schnell so viel ab
> 
> *auchwill*



Weiß auch nicht genau warum es bei den einen relativ easy geht, und bei anderen, trotz  "högschder Disziplin" (Jogi lässt grüßen --- Austria - Deutschland 0:4, ole ole!) sehr mühsam abläuft.

Wie gesagt, bei mir fehlt momentan etwas die Vernunft beim Essen, aber wenigstens schaffe ich es immer noch regelmäßig zu joggen. ( 3 mal die Woche a 6 km. Mehr ist zeitlich nicht drin)


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt alle so schnell so viel ab
> 
> *auchwill*



Keine Panik, bei Dir geht es halt langsamer aber dann....Du wirst deine Ziele auch schaffen. Bei mir und dem anderen Markus  werden auch noch Zeiten kommen wo nichts passiert(was ich natürlich nicht hoffe).
Einfach am Ball bleiben......das wird schon 
Gruß Marcus

@Markus

Was ist nochmal Dein Ziel?


----------



## Larse (6. Februar 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Markus
> 
> Was ist nochmal Dein Ziel?



Mein Ziel sind 85 kg +/- 0.5 kg bei 1,80 Körpergröße (die Höhe hab ich schon mal erreicht )


Gruß Markus


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Februar 2008)

Larse schrieb:


> Mein Ziel sind 85 kg +/- 0.5 kg bei 1,80 Körpergröße (die Höhe hab ich schon mal erreicht )
> 
> 
> Gruß Markus


Die Höhe schaffe ich nicht ganz(1,78m), aber das wäre auch mein Traumgewicht. Mein Weg ist ein wenig steiniger, aber das ist hier ja schließlich ein MTB-Forum. Dat wird schon, ich bin da guter Dinge 
Und jetzt wird Fussi geguckt. Mit Wasser und Gemüse......
Marcus mit c


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt alle so schnell so viel ab
> 
> *auchwill*



Übertreibs bloß net....


----------



## Manuel79 (7. Februar 2008)

Beim schnellen Abnehmen den Jojo- Effekt nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (7. Februar 2008)

weißt du, wodurch der jojo-effekt resultiert?


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Februar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> weißt du, wodurch der jojo-effekt resultiert?


Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.
Bitte um Input


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Februar 2008)

Ich freue mich auch schon uf die einzig wirklich wahren Gründe 
*trommelwirbel*

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (7. Februar 2008)

Ich versuch seit 4 Jahren abzunehmen, wirklich klappen tuts nicht. 

Mag auch dran liegen, dass es bei mir eigentlich nur maximal 5 kg sind, die ich gerne loshätte.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich versuch seit 4 Jahren abzunehmen, wirklich klappen tuts nicht.
> 
> Mag auch dran liegen, dass es bei mir eigentlich nur maximal 5 kg sind, die ich gerne loshätte.



Erstens nicht versuchen sondern machen...

Zweitens alles Ausreden für mangelnde disziplin...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Februar 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
Dann musst du halt noch mehr *machen*.
Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass du nicht durch weniger Essen an dein Ziel kommen willst 
@ Stefan_Yoah
Schlecht gechlafen? 
Hast aber ansich natürlich recht 

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (7. Februar 2008)

Ich schaffe momentan nicht mehr und will auch wegen dem EIsenmangel nicht übertreiben. 

Ich fahr Samstag und Sonntag gemütliche Touren à 2,5-3 Stunden (durchschnittl. Puls 143-148). Dann einmal unter der Woche schwimmen und einmal ne härtere Einheit biken - sprich ne gute Stunde bei höherem Puls (158-160 Durchschnitt).


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe momentan nicht mehr und will auch wegen dem EIsenmangel nicht übertreiben.
> 
> Ich fahr Samstag und Sonntag gemütliche Touren à 2,5-3 Stunden (durchschnittl. Puls 143-148). Dann einmal unter der Woche schwimmen und einmal ne härtere Einheit biken - sprich ne gute Stunde bei höherem Puls (158-160 Durchschnitt).


Hast Du dich schon einmal beim Arzt durchchecken lassen, evtl. hast du ja ein Problem mit der Schilddrüse (unterfunktion).
Gruß Marcus


----------



## LauraPeter87 (7. Februar 2008)

@hhninja: Ja... hatte eine Unterfunktion. Nehm jetzt Medikamente und die Werte sind jetzt normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (7. Februar 2008)

vielleicht aber auch nur ein bisschen zu viel zucker hier, zucker zuviel da, zu viel weißmehl hier, weißmehl zuviel da, zu viel fett/öl hier, fett/öl zuviel da ...

bei mir gehts auch sehr schnell momentan. innerhalb von 4 wochen habe ich bis jetzt 7 kg abgenommen. und ich esse viel. aber nix von dem, was ich oben aufgeführt habe, bzw. wirklich nur einen hauch von. man muss halt nur wissen, wie man das da oben richtig verwendet bei welchen speisen.

aber das kann man nur nach anleitung lernen, denke ich. man kann es sich nicht mal eben so ausdenken und irgendwas probieren.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. Februar 2008)

@LauraPeter87

Du solltest einfach aufhören krampfhaft abnehmen zu wollen(ich versuchs schon seit 4 Jahren) war dein Spruch........
Erst dann klappt es wirklich, ernähr dich gut, trainiere hart und dann kommts von selbst. 
Ich hatte das Problem in die andere Richtung, daher kenne ich das, tonnenweise Eiweißpulver und sonstige Kalorienbomben gefuttert, trainiert wie ein Ochse und nix zugenommen. 
Seitdem ich meine Prioritäten etwas anders gesetzt hab gehts mir besser und mit der Figur hats auch geklappt, denn heut bin ich zufrieden.  
Gruß und viel Erfolg
Stolli


----------



## x-rossi (7. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Erst dann klappt es wirklich, ernähr dich gut, trainiere hart und dann kommts von selbst.


hart trainieren muss man nicht, wenn man abnehmen möchte. aber durch verzicht auf bestimmte energieträger die nicht sättigen und, im gegenteil, noch mehr appetit heraufbeschwören - ja, es ist wirklich appetit und kein hunger - erreicht man schon einiges.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. Februar 2008)

*Zur Feier der neuen Southpark Staffel, hab ich mir 2 Bier, ein Malzbier, Cashewkerne, Pistazien, Zwiebelringe und Chips gegönnt XD Refeedday*


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> *Zur Feier der neuen Southpark Staffel, hab ich mir 2 Bier, ein Malzbier, Cashewkerne, Pistazien, Zwiebelringe und Chips gegönnt XD Refeedday*



Hört sich alles super an, nur Southpark mag ich nicht Viel Spaß und laß es Dir schmecken.....
Gruß Marcus


----------



## tschobi (8. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> *Zur Feier der neuen Southpark Staffel, .....*


Oh je, Southpark.
Finde Southpark gesundheitsschädlich! 

Ne, im Ernst, ist nicht meins, aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (8. Februar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ LauraPeter87
> Dann musst du halt noch mehr *machen*.



Das mit dem "mehr machen" ist immer so eine Sache. Ist man Student hat man definitiv mehr Zeit als ein berufstätiger Mensch, der einen Fulltimejob hat. Natürlich muss der Student lernen (ich sage ja nicht, das Studenten nichts machen), aber er hat nunmal einfach mehr Zeit und ist nach "Feierabend" nicht so fertig wie ein Berufstätiger. Ist nur ein Beispiel, muss nicht passen.

Kommt nebenbei noch private Verpflichtungen wie Haushalt führen, Freundin oder Frau, Kinder etc. ist es mit "mehr" nicht mehr viel.  


Und zum Thema "Jojo- Effekt": Ich wollte lediglich damit vor dem Zunehmen nach dem Abnehmen warnen. Wenn man pedantisch auf seine Nahrungszufuhr achtet und sich, nur um ein Resultat auf der Waage zu erreichen, vielem abschwört, kann es nunmal nach einer Weile dazu kommen, das man plötzlich einen Heisshunger bekommt genau auf das, was man sich zuvor nicht mehr gegönnt hat. Kann bedeutet allerdings nicht das es auch muss.  

Ich für meine Person reduziere Schritt für Schritt die Kalorienbomben... Cola eh nie, mehr Wasser, Kaffee ohne Zucker etc. Läuft soweit ganz gut und ich bin wieder unter 90 kg.

Manuel


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. Februar 2008)

So das hab ich davon: Heute Morgen 80KG XD zum Glück wird es am Wochenende schön, so kann ich wieder 3KG abnehmen XD


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2008)

@ Stefan
Wie war das:
Rückschläge gehören dazu 
Wenn du drei Kg abnehmen willst, werden wir am Wochenende wohl nicht allzu viel von dir lesen, oder?

Mein Bike ist fertig, ich kann es gleich abholen *FREU*

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (8. Februar 2008)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Wenn man pedantisch auf seine Nahrungszufuhr achtet und sich, nur um ein Resultat auf der Waage zu erreichen, vielem abschwört, ...


man schwört dann ab, wenn man für zucker, chips & co. keine vollwertigen alternativen kennt und und sich auch sonst nicht der vollwertigen küche widmet. nur durch eine vollwertige ernährung kommt man über ausreichend große portionen zu allen essentiellen nährstoffen. man nascht nebenher, weils im kopf nicht stimmt, aber das wissen nun mal die wenigsten menschen. ich spreche hier nicht von menschen, die einen turbo-stoffwechsel haben. die bekommen im alter dann einen herzinfarkt, wenn sie pech haben, weil sie alles fressen, was geht und eh nicht fett werden. dafür gehts an die organe, aber das ist eine andere geschichte.

begreife mal, dass zucker, chips & co. nicht essentiell sind.



Manuel79 schrieb:


> ... kann es nunmal nach einer Weile dazu kommen, das man plötzlich einen Heisshunger bekommt genau auf das, was man sich zuvor nicht mehr gegönnt hat.


auch hier muss ich sagen: ich bin nach wie vor erstaunt darüber, dass ich mir all die jahre keine vollwertkost gegönnt habe und mir statt dessen fastfood en masse und sonstigen schrott "gegönnt" habe. den begriff "sündigen" sehe ich heute viel ehrlicher, als noch vor ein paar wochen. ich kann behaupten, dass ich prinzipiell immer gesündigt habe, sobald ich etwas gegessen habe, was man all zu leicht fertig öffnen konnte. 

vollwertkost ist halt jede menge zeitarbeit, die nicht jeder hat. doch das resultat ist mehr als befriedigend.

ich habe es begriffen. und was ich noch begriffen habe ist die tatsache, dass ich, wenn ich am ziel bin vielleicht mal wieder eine kleinigkeit "sündigen" werde. zu sehen wäre das dann aber dann wie eine notlüge. deswegen möchte ich aber noch lange nicht zu einem notorischen dauerlügner oder gar mörder (meines körpers und geistes) werden.

ich vermisse seit meiner ernährungsumstellung nach wie vor nix. und das bedeutet gleichzeitig, dass mich schokolade & co. echt kalt lässt. mittlerweile find ich schokolade sogar fast ein wenig schwul. (sorry  )

beim status mache ich spaßeshalber mal mit:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg 
freitag 18.01.2008 - 87,8 kg (der große sprung kam vom fasten)
freitag 25.01.2008 - 87,2 kg
freitag 01.02.2008 - 85,6 kg
freitag 08.02.2008 - 84,3 kg

also in 5 wochen knapp 9 kg verloren. da spring ich jetzt glatt mal in die luft. juppi! und schwing mich auch gleich aufs bike für 1,5 h, gelle. brett wetter!


----------



## Google (8. Februar 2008)

Na ja. Du bist noch sehr enthusiastisch. Bist davon voll überzeugt alles richtig zu machen, die jetzige Ernährungsweise macht Dir Spass.

Lass uns mal in 1-1,5 Jahren darüber reden, vielleicht noch früher. Dann wirst Du wieder viele Deiner alten Verhaltensmuster an Dir beobachten inklusive Deiner zugelegten Kilos   

Es gibt nur wenige, die nach einer 180 ° Wendung dabei bleiben  

Trotzdem wünsch ich Dir viel Glück

Die Erkenntnis alleine wie man sich eigentlich richtig ernähren muß hilft ja einstweilen schon es nicht zu übertreiben und rechtzeitig die Essbremse zu ziehen....Sprich diäten 

Grüße

Google


----------



## KaiservonChina (8. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So das hab ich davon: Heute Morgen 80KG XD zum Glück wird es am Wochenende schön, so kann ich wieder 3KG abnehmen XD



aha - Leidensgenosse  

ich wieg grad auch 2 Kilo mehr als bei der letzten Montagswaage - 83.2
Aber am Dienstag ist die letzte Klausur dieses semester, danach wird wieder angegriffen  

aber heut abend erstmal semester-abschlussessen, man muss ja auch mal genießen dürfen 


Kai, was haste dir denn für ein Bike gekauft?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Kai, was haste dir denn für ein Bike gekauft?


Hallo Gerd.
Gar keins. 
Ich habe nur mein mal wieder kaputtes zurück gekriegt. Nicht vergessen, auch der Umwerfer braucht ab und zu mal einen Tropfen Öl 
Mein aktuelles Bike ist nicht mal ein Jahr alt 
Es läuft jetzt erstmal wieder.
Heute bin ich so ca. 18km "aggressiv"  gefahren.
Die nächsten Tage werde ich das Training dann extrem ausweiten (morgen 3-4h, Sonntagt 4-5h, soweit der Plan...).
Vielleicht bin ich in der nächten Regenzeit dann ja auch wieder ein wenig motivierter, was das fahren auf dem Hometrainer angeht.

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende,
viel Spaß beim Abnehmen weiterhin,
einen schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (8. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Lass uns mal in 1-1,5 Jahren darüber reden, vielleicht noch früher. Dann wirst Du wieder viele Deiner alten Verhaltensmuster an Dir beobachten inklusive Deiner zugelegten Kilos


wenn ein mensch ein einschneidendes erlebnis erfahren hat, welches sein denken verändert ... was muss dann passieren, dass dieser mensch in alte, schlechte gewohnheiten zurück verfällt?

ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass du nie gefastet hast und demnach auch gar kein bild davon hast was es bedeutet und wie es sich anfühlt, 5 tage nichts zu essen? wenn dem so ist, dann kannst du dir das noch nicht mal vorstellen wie es ist und was man während dieser zeit über sich erfährt. es fehlt dir in diesem punkt die erfahrung.

auch wenn ich mich jetzt wie eine hängende schallplatte anhöre: ich kann es jetzt im nachinein nicht mehr verstehen, wie man sich etwas "gönnen" kann, was an einem psychisch nagt, weil das ergebnis des "sich etwas gönnen" nicht selten in einer gewichtszunahme resultiert. genau so verfährt es sich mit dem "genießen". allen anschein nach gibts hier kollegen, die das gewicht zunehmen "genießen".

soll ich jetzt mal mit dem kopf schütteln, oder mal mit dem kopf schütteln?

[ironie]"gönnt" euch zur abwechslung mal einen stoß mit dem kopf gegen die wand und "genießt" anschließend die beule. oder "gönnt" euch ein kleines crack-pfeifchen und "genießt" danach den entzug.[/ironie]

ich kann eure situation nachvollziehen, weil ich in der selben auch gelebt habe. aber ihr könnt euch nicht ansatzweise vorstellen, was ich während der fastenzeit wahrgenommen habe. (an dieser stelle würde allmählich schon ein [guru][/guru] passen, falls ich mich nicht vorsehe.)

ich hör ja schon auf, sorry   ! also dein angebot nehme ich an, mit dir über meine gewohnheiten ab herbst 2008 zu sprechen. vielleicht trifft man sich ja auch mal am main auf eine kleine informationsaustauschrunde  . im moment ist das thema fasten ein wenig wie "perlen vor die säue", weil mir hier wer fehlt der versteht, wovon ich schreibe.

allen noch ein schönes wochenende und nascht nicht so viel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2008)

@ x-rossi
Am Wochenende habe ich gar keine Zeit zu naschen.
Das steht biken auf dem Plan 

Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende,
Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Februar 2008)

Nun ja ich geb x-rossi in manchen dingen recht, aber das mit dem gönnen und danach wieder bereuen sozusagen, seh ich anders.
Ich denke sowieso das die meisten hier viel zu verbissen an die Sache rangehen, man kann sich nicht sein ganzes leben lang nur kasteien und grenzen auferlegen denn dann wird man unzufrieden.
Wenn man sich eine einigermaßen gesunde Lebensweise angewöhnt hat, dann kann man sich ab und an mal auch eine "menschliche" Schwäche gönnen.
Da gehört nun mal auch mal ein Burger ne Pizza oder ein Döner(z.B.) dazu.
Auch mal Chips oder Bier und Kuchen sind ne Alternative 
Ich zum Beispiel käme nie auf die Idee Chips zu kaufen aber wenn ich mal auf ne Feier geladen bin kanns vorkommen das mal ne ganze Tüte verdrückt wird....NA UND.....alles net so eng sehen dann wirds schon. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (10. Februar 2008)

Ich sehe es auch schon lange nicht mehr als "gönnen" an, wenn ich Schokolade o.ä. esse!
Wenn ich mir was gönnen will, ess ich nen richtig schönen Salat mit einem Stück Fleisch oder so 

Fasten würde mich auch mal interessieren, aber ich glaube die ersten 2-3 Tage sind richtig hart, oder?


----------



## x-rossi (10. Februar 2008)

kommt ganz auf deine einstellung an  

fasten gehört, wie auch das rauchen oder den kaffee aufgeben, zu den dingen, mit denen man sich mental auseinander setzt.

ich fand die ersten tage nicht schlimm und die in vielen quellen beschriebenen, möglichen begleiterscheinungen während des entschlackens traten bei mir ebenso nur gemildert auf, da ich sowieso das ganze jahr über ausdauer trainiere und währenddessen automatisch entschlacke.

wer fasten möchte, der sollte dies beim ersten mal während der urlaubszeit tun und sich 10 tage zeit dafür nehmen. einen tag für die entlastung, 5 tage fürs fasten und 3 tage für die aufbauzeit danach. je weniger man um die ohren hat, desto besser. in meinem urlaub habe ich mich dermaßen gut erholt, wie schon seit jahren nicht mehr. und 4 wochen danach fühle ich mich noch immer nicht urlaubsreif, was sonst eigentlich immer der fall war 

ausserdem habe ich mir auf anraten einiger freunde dieses buch besorgt und mich an die anleitung gehalten. hat sehr gut geklappt. das buch liest man übrigens in gerade mal 4 stunden durch. es ist also auch eine sehr leichte kost


----------



## Guiseppe (10. Februar 2008)

So, mal nen Lagebericht meinerseits:

109,8 Kilo bei 187cm Körpergröße

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## x-rossi (10. Februar 2008)

heute sind mir ein paar radler am main begegnet, darunter ein kräftiger rennradler, der eher o-beinig fuhr. das war (für ihn) kurz hinter hanau-steinheim, auf dem unbefestigten kurzen stück mainweg.

google, das warst nicht zufälligerweise du?


----------



## ZakMcCracken (10. Februar 2008)

Wöchtenliches Update:

19.01.08 84,0 kg
25.01.08 83,2 kg
02.02.08 83,4 kg
10.02.08 83,0 kg

gestern 32km Wanderung, das hat gezehrt  

bis nä Wo Andi!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So das hab ich davon: Heute Morgen 80KG XD zum Glück wird es am Wochenende schön, so kann ich wieder 3KG abnehmen XD



 So gerade nach ner Freeriderunde 76,8 KG (mit Schlamm im Gesicht)


----------



## Google (11. Februar 2008)

Wöchentliches Update:

Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG

21.01.2008: 86,2 KG (-1,0 KG)
28.01.2008: 85,6 KG (- 0,6 KG)
04.02.2008: 84,7 KG (- 0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,7 %; Muskel 40,1 %
11.02.2008: 83,8 KG ( -0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,3 %, Muskel 40,2 %

Erfolg nach 4 Wochen: -3,4 KG



x-rossi schrieb:


> also dein angebot nehme ich an, mit dir über meine gewohnheiten ab herbst 2008 zu sprechen. vielleicht trifft man sich ja auch mal am main auf eine kleine informationsaustauschrunde


 Ab Frühjahr 2009   ...Und da lassen wir Fakten sprechen (Wenn das keine Motivation ist...)

Klar können wir mal zusammen auf Pirsch gehen  Entweder Main oder auch sehr gerne Gelände. Meine Touren sind ja immer im LMB, bzw. geht immer bei den Eisbären was ab  Würde mich freuen wenn Du mal dabei bist. Gestern war ich in der Wetterau mit dem Renner unterwegs. Klasse Wetter!

Viel posten ja auch immer ihr Trainingspensum. Meines ist eigentlich immer relativ gleich von den Zeiten: 

 2 mal unter der Woche je circa 3 Stunden
 und am WE einmal 3-6 Stunden. Und das seit 5 Jahren. 

Von der Intensität ist es sehr unterschiedlich. Im Winter mehr Grundlagenausdauer im Frühjahr bis Herbst mehr im Gelände powern  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Ivan123 (11. Februar 2008)

@ x-rossi: Hi! Es würde mich mal interessieren, ob Du während des fastens trainiert hast? Habe letztens von einem alten AX´ler gelesen, der ca. 2 Wochen vor jeder Tour fastet, um somit das Gewicht des Rucksacks zu kompensieren. Ich frage mich dabei nämlich auch, ob man sonst nicht zu viel Muskeln abbaut, also an den falschen Stellen das Gewicht verliert??

Und hat man nicht einen Großteil des Gewichtes  gleich wieder drauf, wenn man "den Darm wieder voll hat"? 

Schöne Grüße........


----------



## KaiservonChina (11. Februar 2008)

morjschhhen !

also heute sieht bei mir net so gut aus, aber ich bin fast kein bike gefahren die woche, hab auch teils viel gegessen (semesterabschluss) incl. Alkohol - aber morgen ist die letzte Klausur und dann schepperts wieder in der Kiste !!

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
--------------------------------- 
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF >
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF > Andere Waage
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF >
--------------------------------- 
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF
14.01.2008 --- 83.2kg / 20.0 bF
21.01.2008 --- 81.8kg / 19.5 bF
28.01.2008 --- 81.2kg / 19.5 bF
04.02.2008 --- 81.4kg / 18.5 bF
*11.02.2008 --- 82.4kg / 19.0 bF*

also overall: 8 Wochen: -1.0 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larse (11. Februar 2008)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> @ x-rossi: Hi! Es würde mich mal interessieren, ob Du während des fastens trainiert hast?



Hi, das würd mich auch interessieren. Denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der Körper genug Kraft hat, irgendein Ausdauertraining durchzustehen 

Gruß Markus


----------



## x-rossi (11. Februar 2008)

hi Ivan123 und Larse.

2-3 seiten zurück hatte ich alles schon ausführlich dokumentiert. aber nochmal zusammengefasst: ich war während des fastens an zwei tagen 30 minuten joggen und an 3 tagen 1 h biken. aber alles schön moderat, also ga1/2 mit einer klitzekleinen spurteinlage am ende jeder einheit.

das hat den beinen nicht geschadet. ein wenig muskulatur am oberkörper habe ich eingebüßt, war aber nicht der rede wert und ist mittlerweile wieder drauf. die pfunde schmelzen weiter.

+

beim status mache ich spaßeshalber mal mit:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg
freitag 18.01.2008 - 87,8 kg (der große sprung kam vom fasten)
freitag 25.01.2008 - 87,2 kg (fasten ende)
freitag 01.02.2008 - 85,6 kg
freitag 08.02.2008 - 84,3 kg

(montag 11.02.2008 - 83,8 kg)

also in 5 wochen knapp 9 kg verloren.

es ist zwar wieder was im verdauungstrakt aber wie ihr seht, hat sich das gewicht nicht in die höhe bewegt. ausserdem bin ich momentan auch extrem aktiv. hängt mit dem gewichtsverlust und neuen impulsen nach dem fasten zusammen.

das fasten hat bei mir nichts negatives bewirkt. im gegenteil.


----------



## tschobi (11. Februar 2008)

Hier auch kurz mein Wochenupdate:

01.01.2008=>105 kg
06.01.2008=>104 kg
13.01.2008=>103,3 kg
20.01.2008=>102,1 kg
27.01.2008=>101,5 kg
03.02.2008=>100,5 kg
10.02.2008=>99,0 kg

Endlich die 100kg Marke geknackt!
Wollte eigentlich schon etwas weiter sein, aber eigentlich ist der Status ja ganz ok!
Fazit: Minus 6kg in 6 Wochen.
Hoffe das geht weiter so!?

Allen viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## Boardercrime (13. Februar 2008)

Grösse: 181cm

07.06.2007 G: 87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G :87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87.0 KG BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85.0 KG BU: 88.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU: 87.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 87.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
---------------------------------------------------
16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90.0 cm
30.01.2008 G: 85.5 KG BU: 89.0 cm
06.02.2008 -- Refeed Woche (Ferien   ) -------
13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm

Aufgrund meiner Ferien konnte ich leider die 85 Kg Marke nicht knacken, bin aber zuversichtlich für nächste Woche...

Ziel: < 85.0 kg


----------



## x-rossi (13. Februar 2008)

ich lese hier oft "refeed" ... was ist das denn und was soll das bringen


----------



## Kupferle (13. Februar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich lese hier oft "refeed" ... was ist das denn und was soll das bringen




Wenn Du Deine kcal reduziertst, legt man einen Tag in der Woche ein, wo man alles ißt auf was man Lust hat-das nennt sich Refeed...

So passt sich der Stoffwechsel nicht so schnell auf verminderte Nahrungszufuhr an.Man sollte allerdings nicht mehr wie 500 kcal am Tag sparen und im Refeed net mehr wie 1000 drüber gehen.So wurde mir das erklärt.Hoff Dir reicht diese Erklärung


Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (13. Februar 2008)

Hi X-Rossi, 

refeed heißt, dass du (je nach Gewicht unterschiedlich oft) regelmäßig am Tag mehr isst, damit dein Körper denkt, dass alles bestens ist und er Energie im Überfluss bekommt - dass also kein Sparprogramm eingelegt wird.

Das geht an diesen Tagen vorrangig mit ner Mehraufnahme von Kohlehydraten, aber wie genau das läuft sollen die die Pros hier erzählen ...

Grüße euch und ride on!


----------



## Harry_I (13. Februar 2008)

Bei Refeed scheiden sich die Geister.

Es ist auf jedenfall ein wunderbare Ausrede, wenn ich meine Essdisziplin nicht eingehalten habe. 

Wenn das Kaloriendefizit nicht mehr als 500 Kcal am Tag beträgt, sollte sich der Stoffwechsel nicht anpassen. Also kein Sparprogramm (bessere Futterverwertung) fahren. Das wären so 0,5 kg Abnehmen in der Woche. Bei diese "humanen" Einsparung wäre also kein Refeed erforderlich.

Von den (überzeugten) Verfechtern des "Refeeds" wird so ein Tag in der Woche empfohlen wo man ca. 30% mehr als gebraucht an Kcal zu sich nimmt (überwiegend Kohlehydrate).

Meine Erfahrung der letzten Tage: Drei Refeed-Tage in einer Woche sind auf jedenfall zu viel!  (Quittung: Heute Morgen: 101,1 kg)


----------



## x-rossi (13. Februar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Es ist auf jedenfall ein wunderbare Ausrede, wenn ich meine Essdisziplin nicht eingehalten habe.


genau das denke ich, nehmen hier alle als vorwand dazu, sich was "gönnen" zu dürfen.

refeed habe ich bis jetzt nicht gekannt und deswegen wohl auch noch nie betrieben. und woher sollte ich auch wissen, wieviel 30 % meiner tagesaufnahme beträgt, wenn ich nicht mal die genauen energiemengen der täglichen zufuhr kenne? wenn ich hunger habe, esse ich, wenn ich satt bin, arbeite ich.

nene, da mach ich nicht mit, bei refeed 

aber danke für die infos. und ich freue mich schon auf freitag. der sprung bis heute morgen war schon sehr zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Harry_I (13. Februar 2008)

Mich würde einmal interessieren, ob Leute welche viel (1kg/Woche) und über einen langen Zeitraum (mehrere Monate) abgenommen haben, eine Umstellung des Stoffwechsels (Richtung besserer Futterverwerter) hatten.

@Stefan Yoah: Etwas in dieser Richtung bemerkt? Oder aber mit Refeeds entgegengewirkt?

Die Aussagen der tatsächlichen "Abnehmer" haben für mich einen höheren Stellenwert als die der (übergewichtigen) Ernährungsspezialisten!

btw: kann "Refeed" aus psychologischer Sicht vielleicht sogar der entscheidende Faktor sein wirklich dauerhaft Abzunehmen?
(wenn ich eingeladen bin und anfange die Salamischeiben von dem kleinen Pizzastück zu kratzen, dann ist das Ende abzusehen. Meine Mitmenschen werden dieses Verhalten nicht auf Dauer tolerieren!)


----------



## Kupferle (13. Februar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Mich würde einmal interessieren, ob Leute welche viel (1kg/Woche) und über einen langen Zeitraum (mehrere Monate) abgenommen haben, eine Umstellung des Stoffwechsels (Richtung besserer Futterverwerter) hatten.
> 
> @Stefan Yoah: Etwas in dieser Richtung bemerkt? Oder aber mit Refeeds entgegengewirkt?
> 
> ...




Also ich bin von Anfang 07 bis Anfang 08 ca 16-17 kg "leichter"  gworden.Ich nehm langsam und beständig ab.Hau mir allerdings alle 10 Tage den Ranzen voll-bisher ohne Änderung des Stoffwechsels.Bin der Meinung, daß es so supi klappt und will bis Ende 08 nochmals 10-15 kg abnehmen.Dabei soll sich meine Leistungsfähigkeit weiter nach oben schrauben.

Bin jetzt bei ca 98-99 kg auf 187 cm.Mal sehen wie es klappt


----------



## Boardercrime (13. Februar 2008)

Wie siehts mit dem Stoffwechsel nach einer Nulldiät aus ?
Wird doch immer behauptet dass der Stoffwechsel einschläft wenn der KCal unter dem Grundumsatz liegt. Aber Berichten zufolge haben die meisten nach dem Fasten kein Jojo-Effekt.


----------



## Kupferle (13. Februar 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem Stoffwechsel nach einer Nulldiät aus ?
> Wird doch immer behauptet dass der Stoffwechsel einschläft wenn der KCal unter dem Grundumsatz liegt. Aber Berichten zufolge haben die meisten nach dem Fasten kein Jojo-Effekt.



Meine Vermutung und ohne Gewähr auf Richtigkeit!

Das Fasten geht ja meistens 1- max 2 Wochen...evtl ist der Stoffwechsel da noch nicht angepasst!!??Diäten gehen aber meistens  über mehrere Wochen oder gar Monate.Vielleicht liegt es echt an der Länge des Nahrungsentzugs...


Meine Theorie!!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (13. Februar 2008)

Meine Theorie: 
Beim Fasten wird im Idealfall eine relativ lange "Aufbauphase" eingebaut. Sprich - man isst nicht vom einen Tag auf den andern wieder das Fünffache! So kann sich der Körper langsam wieder an die Mengen gewöhnen und es entsteht kein Jojo-Effekt. 
Bei Diäten ist es aber vermutlich oft so, dass man nach dem "Ende" der Diät wieder richtig zuschlägt!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (13. Februar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Mich würde einmal interessieren, ob Leute welche viel (1kg/Woche) und über einen langen Zeitraum (mehrere Monate) abgenommen haben, eine Umstellung des Stoffwechsels (Richtung besserer Futterverwerter) hatten.
> 
> @Stefan Yoah: Etwas in dieser Richtung bemerkt? Oder aber mit Refeeds entgegengewirkt?
> 
> ...



Also Refeed hab ich erst mit angefangen wo ich "nur" noch 20KG übergewicht hatte wo ich noch 30KG oder mehr über hatte, war refeed nicht nötig da da mein Körper genug stellen hatte um es ab zu bauen 
Stoffwechseländerung hab ich nicht bemerkt, mein Magen ist halt nur kleiner geworden und ich kann von den Kalorien mehr essen wie früher, da ich einfach mehr Muskeln am Körper habe die den Grundumsatz hoch treiben. Und mein Puls ist von 75 auf 45 runter und auch Bluthochdruck ist weg 

PS: Laß die Salamischeiben auf der Pizza und mach dafür dann vorm zu Bett gehen zur Strafe 40 Liegstütze und 4 min Crunches

EDIT: Refeed brauchst du nur dann:
1. Du abnehmen möchtest und trotzdem Muskeln aufbauen willst!
2. Du durchgehend stark unter dem Grundumsatz liegst!


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2008)

Als ich mich im Jahre 2001 glaube ich, von 100 auf 80 runtergehungert hatte, habe ich immer 2 Wochen "diätet" und eine Woche normal gegessen, um den allseits bekannten "Energiesparmodus" zu verhindern.

Ich denke das es was gebracht hat, Einen Jojo-Effekt hatte ich keinen, auch wenn ich mittlerweile schon mal wieder 87 KG hatte (Das lag an was anderem  ) Allerdings treibe ich seit dieser Diät in 2001 auch sehr intensiv Sport was mir zusätzlich hilft mein Gewicht relativ gut im Lot zu halten.

Bei meiner jetzigen Diät hatte ich kein Bock, dass so einzuhalten, ich habe aber meistens einen Tag in der Woche, bevorzugt am WE, wo ich mir auch einmal ein bisschen mehr gönne.

Allzu verbissen will ich dass eh nicht forcieren weil es meines Erachtens nichts bringt, ständig und jeden Tag asketisch zu leben. Genau wie das "Fressen" ist auch die Diät ein nicht normales Essverhalten, was man auf Dauer nicht betreiben sollte.

Ziel sollte es sein zu lernen dauerhaft sein Gewicht zu halten. Und wie das geht weiß ja jeder: Viel Bewegung und gesunde Enährungsweise...auf das letzte besinne ich mich gerade wieder während der Diät. Wenn ich Hunger habe, dann esse ich jetzt halt verstärkt Gemüse oder Obst und schaue wieder bewußter auf Nahrungsmittel, die keine Kalorienbomben sind.  Das muß ich halt beibehalten.

Ist alles leichter gesagt als getan. Ich esse nun mal gerne und geniesse und das sind nun mal meistens die Dickmacher.

Der Mensch neigt leider dazu vom Guten immer mehr haben zu wollen. Schlagwort Sucht(potential). Ich glaub jeder hat irgend (mindestens!) eine Sucht.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. Februar 2008)

Ziel sollte es sein zu lernen dauerhaft sein Gewicht zu halten. Und wie das geht weiß ja jeder: Viel Bewegung und gesunde Enährungsweise...auf das letzte besinne ich mich gerade wieder während der Diät. Wenn ich Hunger habe, dann esse ich jetzt halt verstärkt Gemüse oder Obst und schaue wieder bewußter auf Nahrungsmittel, die keine Kalorienbomben sind.  Das muß ich halt beibehalten.

Ist alles leichter gesagt als getan. Ich esse nun mal gerne und geniesse und das sind nun mal meistens die Dickmacher.

Der Mensch neigt leider dazu vom Guten immer mehr haben zu wollen. Schlagwort Sucht(potential). Ich glaub jeder hat irgend (mindestens!) eine Sucht.

Grüße

Google[/QUOTE]

Wie wahr wie wie wahr, das ist das was ich schon immer vertrete, gutes Training und einigermaßen vernünftig futtern dann wirds schon. 
Hihihi, und des mit der Sucht......jajaja da hast du leider auch recht, gibt immer etwas wovon man nicht loskommt, denke ich jedenfalls. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## sun909 (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,
update:

11.02. 83,6kg; Körperfett 18,6% 

ja ja, Karneval.... 

Aber jetzt ist alk-mäßig fastenzeit angesagt, insofern geht es hoffentlich wieder Richtung 82kg! 

grüße
sun909


----------



## x-rossi (13. Februar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Mich würde einmal interessieren, ob Leute welche viel (1kg/Woche) und über einen langen Zeitraum (mehrere Monate) abgenommen haben, eine Umstellung des Stoffwechsels (Richtung besserer Futterverwerter) hatten.
> 
> Die Aussagen der tatsächlichen "Abnehmer" haben für mich einen höheren Stellenwert als die der (übergewichtigen) Ernährungsspezialisten!
> 
> ...


aus deiner frage lese ich doch heraus, dass du am ende doch wieder über die maßen (fr)essen willst? fehlt dir denn jetzt etwas während deiner diät? ist du jetzt vielleicht das falsche um fettfrei zu werden?

die sache ist doch die, dass der stoffwechsel erst durch eine vollwertige ernährung schneller wird und nicht dadurch, dass man wenig isst (oder anschließend mehr).

mir geht der begriff refreed und seine angebliche funktion irgendwie gehörig gegen den strich und ich weiß nicht, weshalb. auf jedenfall machen dich die salamischeiben nicht dick. die menge der falschen ernährung macht manche stoffwechseltypen fett.




LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Meine Theorie:
> Beim Fasten wird im Idealfall eine relativ lange "Aufbauphase" eingebaut. Sprich - man isst nicht vom einen Tag auf den andern wieder das Fünffache! So kann sich der Körper langsam wieder an die Mengen gewöhnen und es entsteht kein Jojo-Effekt.
> Bei Diäten ist es aber vermutlich oft so, dass man nach dem "Ende" der Diät wieder richtig zuschlägt!


genau so kann man das stehen lassen.

während des fastens verlangsamt sich der stoffwechsel, der magen wird klein und die verdauungssäfte setzen für die zeit aus. für die aufbautage wird ein drittel der gesamten dauer eingeplant. heißt, 1 tag vorbereitung, 5 tage fasten, 3 tage aufbau (9 tage gesamt, davon 3 tage aufbau). 1 tag vorbereitung, 7 tage fasten, 4 tage aufbau (12 tage gesamt, davon 4 tage aufbau usw.) 

und in den aufbautagen gibts spezielle vollwertküche, an die man sich gerne gewöhnt. idealerweise behält man sich diese küche bei.



Google schrieb:


> Allzu verbissen will ich dass eh nicht forcieren weil es meines Erachtens nichts bringt, ständig und jeden Tag asketisch zu leben. Genau wie das "Fressen" ist auch die Diät ein nicht normales Essverhalten, was man auf Dauer nicht betreiben sollte.
> 
> Viel Bewegung und *gesunde Enährungsweise*...auf das letzte besinne ich mich gerade wieder während der Diät. Wenn ich Hunger habe, dann esse ich jetzt halt verstärkt Gemüse oder Obst und schaue wieder bewußter auf Nahrungsmittel, die keine Kalorienbomben sind.  Das muß ich halt beibehalten.
> 
> Ist alles leichter gesagt als getan. Ich esse nun mal gerne und geniesse und das sind nun mal meistens die Dickmacher.


google, ich möcht dir echt nicht auf den sack gehen, aber wahrscheinlich ernährst auch du dich nicht ok. vollwertküche (vollwertküche hörte sich für mich bis vor kurzem total "öko" an, dabei ist das echt nur eine auf einem system basierende ernährungsweise) ist bei weitem keine diät und man lebt alles andere, als asketisch.

z.b. in der "mittagspause" heute um 18:00 meinte ein kollege mit weit aufgerissenen augen, ob ich heute noch was vor hätte, bei meinen portionen. und was er auch nicht wusste: ich esse nur noch die leckersten sachen.

kurz angerissene mengenangabe über meine tägliche ernährung:

für die 2 hauptmahlzeiten:
700 g gemüse
160 g kohlehydrate
100 g eiweiß

und diese sachen als zutaten für frühstück und oben:
5 äpfel
1 banane
4 EL joghurt
1 EL quark
2 EL saure sahne
100 ml milch
handvoll walnüsse
4 EL haferflocken
1 TL honig
2 EL öl
2 EL butter
trockenfrüchte (jeweils 1 feige/pflaume/dattel und 2 EL rosinen)
diverse gewürze (hab mittlerweile 20 im wöchentlichen gebrauch) und zwiebeln/knoblauch (knoblauch fast täglich).

daraus lassen sich zig verschiedene gerichte bereiten und eins schmeckt besser, als das andere.

ich lebe gut, mir fehlt es an nichts, ich nehme ab, ohne mich zu stressen.

allerdings "gönne" ich mir keinen zucker und keine naschsachen mehr, weil ich auf den kram keinen bock mehr habe, ich würde glaube ich vor ekel brechen. ekel deswegen, weil die sachen absolut nicht mehr in mein schema passen. aber um das zu verstehen, müsste jeder erst mal davon kosten, was ich seit ein paar wochen zu mir nehme. 

google, ich habe eine antwort auf dein letztes posting wegen den rundfahrten geschrieben, habe ihn aber versehentlich nicht losgeschickt. am besten packe ich für eine tour 4-5 frischhaltedosen mit meinem futter für dich ein, um dich vom guten essen zu überzeugen? du würdest staunen.

ich kann dir bei gelegenheit aber auch per pn ein paar sehr coole und leicht nachkochbare gerichte senden. das ist jetzt keine frage, ich fühle mich als main-anwohner dir gegenüber verpflichtet


----------



## Harry_I (13. Februar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aus deiner frage lese ich doch heraus, dass du am ende doch wieder über die maßen (fr)essen willst? fehlt dir denn jetzt etwas während deiner diät? ist du jetzt vielleicht das falsche um fettfrei zu werden?



mal langsam...  Ich habe Anfang letzten Jahres abgenommen (5kg). Seit dem halte ich mein Gewicht von 100 kg bei 196cm.
Falls nicht, dann wird an dem Tag mit anderer Ernährung gekontert.
(Heute Abend z.B. nur Salat und Früchtequark)
Das mit den Salamischeiben war hypothetisch. Mache ich nicht, habe es aber schon bei anderen gesehen welche Diät machten ;-(
Ein echtes Ziel habe ich mir nicht vorgenommen. 
Wenn ich mich entschließe den Halbmarathon (zu Fuß) mit zu laufen, werde ich versuchen noch 2-3 kg leichter zu werden. Ziel wäre eine Zeit von 1:30
Denn zu Fuß spürt man jedes Kilo! 

MTB habe ich erst seit Sept.2007 - kann sein, dass ich gar keine Lust mehr auf Laufen (Lauftraining) habe.

Das Thema "abnehmen" ist aber so interessant, dass sich Diskussionen immer lohnen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Meine Theorie:
> Beim Fasten wird im Idealfall eine relativ lange "Aufbauphase" eingebaut. Sprich - man isst nicht vom einen Tag auf den andern wieder das Fünffache! So kann sich der Körper langsam wieder an die Mengen gewöhnen und es entsteht kein Jojo-Effekt.
> Bei Diäten ist es aber vermutlich oft so, dass man nach dem "Ende" der Diät wieder richtig zuschlägt!


 
Dann ist man aber selbst daran schuld! Jemand der Diät macht, weiß doch, dass er seine Ernährung umstellen muss. Wenn er wieder zurück in den alten Trott kommt, braucht er sich nicht zu wundern, wenn er wieder zunimmt...


----------



## LauraPeter87 (14. Februar 2008)

@Torpedo: Diäten werden "normalerweise" gemacht, um "schnell ein paar Kilo abzunehmen" (von mir aus auch langsam). 
Aber meiner Meinung nach kann eine Diät nie zum gewünschten Ergebnis führen, denn die Ernährung in der Diäten-Phase ist meistens eine komplett andere als die "normale". Und wenn man dahin wieder zurückfällt - da hast Du Recht - brauch man sich nicht wundern, wenn es nicht klappt. 
Aber da es so viele Diäten gibt, glaubt der Großteil der Menschen wohl doch noch dran!

@x-rossi: Dein Frühstück kommt mir bekannt vor - ich esse sowas meistens grade zum Mittagessen!
5-Korn-Flocken, Leinsamen, Amaranth-Müsli (1-2 EL), Rosinen, Quark, Sanddornmousse, Nüsse, ... von allem ein bisschen und das alles gut vermischen - mein Vater fragt immer, ob das Spachtelmasse ist  
Aber es ist - da stimm ich Dir absolut zu - sehr, sehr lecker und es macht einfach SATT! Ich brauche danach wirklich eine ganze Weile nichts mehr!
(Habe mir übrigens das Fasten-Buch bestellt und werde es am Freitag abholen  )


Lecker sind auch Apfel-und Bananenbrot. Das mach ich in abgespeckter Variante - also 1-2 Eier, bisschen Milch, Apfelmus, wenn überhaupt, dann ganz wenig Zucker, dafür viele Äpfel bzw Bananen!
Das macht auch wirklich satt und ist ein guter Energielieferant!


----------



## Ivan123 (14. Februar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> .....und diese sachen als zutaten für frühstück und oben:
> 5 äpfel
> 1 banane
> 4 EL joghurt
> ...



Das ist Dein Frühstück??? Ich würde den Rest des Tages nichts mehr essen können!? 

Als ich noch in jüngeren Jahren 4 - 5 mal die Woche Sport getrieben habe (Thai- Kickboxen und Laufen) konnte ich essen, was ich wollte und ich nahm ständig ab. So habe ich mir damals in sehr kurzer Zeit über 20 Kilo weggebrannt. 

Da ich am 24.02. meinen ersten Triathlon bestreite, habe ich mir vorgenommen , in der Woche drauf mal zu fasten. Mal gucken, was passiert..............


----------



## x-rossi (14. Februar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> mal langsam...


 ... ich möchte dich durch die flapsige wortwahl - (fr)essen - nicht persönlich angehen. aber das hast du zum glück auch so aufgefasst. ich ecke so manchesmal an, wegen meiner ausdrucksweise, sorry!



LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @x-rossi: Dein Frühstück kommt mir bekannt vor - ich esse sowas meistens grade zum Mittagessen!
> 5-Korn-Flocken, Leinsamen, Amaranth-Müsli (1-2 EL), Rosinen, Quark, Sanddornmousse, Nüsse, ... von allem ein bisschen und das alles gut vermischen - mein Vater fragt immer, ob das Spachtelmasse ist
> Aber es ist - da stimm ich Dir absolut zu - sehr, sehr lecker und es macht einfach SATT! Ich brauche danach wirklich eine ganze Weile nichts mehr!
> (Habe mir übrigens das Fasten-Buch bestellt und werde es am Freitag abholen  )


dein interesse freut mich sehr  solltest du dann irgendwann tatsächlich den entschluss fassen, das fasten zu wagen, dann antworte ich dir gerne bei weiterführenden fragen.

zur "spachtelmasse"   : da reibe ich über eine bircherraffel zusätzlich noch 2 äpfel rein. durch die feine reibe tritt aus den äpfeln der saft ganz aus, welcher die "spachtelmasse" um ein paar grade cremiger macht. mich sättigt das auch 3-4 stunden (bei körperlicher arbeit).


----------



## x-rossi (14. Februar 2008)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Das ist Dein Frühstück??? Ich würde den Rest des Tages nichts mehr essen können!?


  



x-rossi schrieb:


> kurz angerissene mengenangabe über meine *tägliche* ernährung:
> 
> für die 2 hauptmahlzeiten:
> 700 g gemüse
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calli-madferit (14. Februar 2008)

irgendwie klingt das ganze ziemlich prollig x-rossi. mag sein sein, dass die ganzen zutaten und nahrungsmittel BESTANDTEILE deines küchenregales sind, aber du kannst keinem erzaehlen dass du dir taeglich die auflistung reindröhnst. vll 3 mal die woche, den rest fastest du  kann das sein ?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. Februar 2008)

Jetzt wirds langsam eklig....     
Na ja jedem das seine, wenn ich so viel Körner und Grünzeug essen müßte  würde mir wahrscheinlich sonstwas wachsen.....


----------



## Google (14. Februar 2008)

X-rossi, es ist natürlich Klasse dass Du DEINEN Weg gefunden hast (....was zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt noch zu beweisen wäre  ) Aber der Mensch ist halt doch ein bisserl individuell, was bei dem einen geht muss noch lange nicht bei dem anderen funktionieren.

Jeder hat seine eigene Wahrheit und findet hoffentlich seinen Weg wie er abnehmen kann UND WILL. 

Ich behaupte ausserdem, dass 90 % der Diätwilligen oder auch Schwergewichtige wissen, wie man sich gesund ernährt (Ich brauch übrigens keine Belehrung wie es eigentlich richtig ist)   Es mangelt halt sehr oft am Willen  Die Industrie weiß mittlerweile auch schon lange wie sie uns die Kilos bringt  

Ich verfolge meine jetzige Diät, aber auch meine spätere Ernährungsweise nicht so verbissen, sehe alles ein bisserl lockerer, dennoch reicht mein Bewußtsein aus, nichts anbrennen zu lassen. Das reicht mir....Hochwissenschaftlich oder hundertprozentig gehe ich meiner Absicht nicht nach, deswegen will ich auch gar nicht weiter in die Diskussion einsteigen.

Ich habe meine Vorgehensweise Du Deine. Wobei ich hier jeden post der anderen mitlese und mir auch ein Scheibchen davon abschneide wenn es zu mir passt. Dazu gehört allerdings bei mir weder das Fasten noch die konsequente Umsetzung der Vollwertkost.......jedoch von allem ein bisserl.

Lass uns lieber ein bisserl am Main oder im Gelände rumgurken und statt dessen übers biken fachsimpeln ( aber auch da bin ich kein Hunsdertprozentiger  ) Und lass mir die ganzen Dosen weg,ist alles unnötiger Ballast(stoffe)  

Grüße

Google


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. Februar 2008)

Hmmmm, wenn ich die Posts von X-Rossi so am lesen bin drängt sich in mir eine andere Frage auf........ man hat schon lang vom "Sekt88" nix mehr dazu gelesen, er ist doch auf nem ähnlichen Trip......
Seid ihr vielleicht ein und diesselbe Person.....naaaaaa  wie isses.
Ansonsten muß ich dem "Google" rechtgeben, klingt sehr vernünftig seine Einstellung.  
Und dein "Trailelefantensaubär" ist auch klasse..   
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## x-rossi (14. Februar 2008)

calli-madferit schrieb:


> irgendwie klingt das ganze ziemlich prollig x-rossi. mag sein sein, dass die ganzen zutaten und nahrungsmittel BESTANDTEILE deines küchenregales sind, aber du kannst keinem erzaehlen dass du dir taeglich die auflistung reindröhnst. vll 3 mal die woche, den rest fastest du  kann das sein ?


und wie kann ich dich davon überzeugen, dass ich die wahrheit schreibe   wir sind hier im internet und wir werden nie in kontakt treten. das musst du jetzt mal (bleibt dir natürlich frei) so akzeptieren. 

kann es sein, dass du dich noch nie auf die weise ernährst hast, wie ich es gerade mache?

z.b. birchermüsli immer morgens, wie schon zuvor oft hier im thread beschrieben. auf das müsli gehe ich so steil, wie andere auf spiegeleier jeden morgen.

mittags vor der hauptmahlzeit dann rohkostsalat: 130 g sellerie und 0,5 apfel gerieben, 4 EL buttermilch und 2 EL frischen zitronensaft, 2 walnusskerne zermörsert, das ganze gesalzen und gepfeffert. das einzige manko daran: ich komme von dieser rohkost momentan nicht los, weil ich für den sellerie noch keine alternative gefunden habe. brauche ich die nächste zeit aber noch nicht, weil ich mich daran noch nicht satt gegessen habe. dafür experimentiere ich überwiegend mit den hauptmahlzeiten herum.

z.b. heute: römischer fleischtopf. dafür nehme ich 200 g tomaten, 125 ml brühe, 50 g hack, 1 ei, 2 EL haferflocken und 80 g naturreis her. und als nachspeise esse ich immer einen apfel.

an anderen tagen gibt dann auch griechischen bauernauflauf , fischgulasch, linseneintopf, chilli con carne, etc. alles bunt durch. langweilig und fad ist das echt nicht.

wenn du jetzt die mengen dieses menüs zusammen addierst, kommst du schon mal auf 330 g gemüse, 80 g kohlenhydrate (eigentlich ja noch weniger, da in 100g reis 74 g KHs enthalten sind, aber ich sags jetzt halt mal so. wir alle wissen bescheid, nä) und 50 g eiweiß (hier das selbe, ok).

um 15:00 dann ein frühstückspäuschen, in dem ich dann eine banane und einen apfel esse ...

... um dann um 18:00 wieder das gleiche, wie mittags zu essen. summa summarum komme ich dann auf ... aber rechne doch bitte selber aus ^^

die übrigen zutaten werden in den hauptmahlzeiten verwendet, ist klar. und jetzt soll mir mal einer erzählen, ich würde hunger leiden und asketisch leben  

vielleicht klingts für dich ziemlich prollig, aber vom gegenteil werde ich dich wohl nicht mehr überzeugen können. ist mir aber auch ein wenig egal, schließlich muss ich mit den mengen klar kommen.




stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds langsam eklig. Na ja jedem das seine, wenn ich so viel Körner und Grünzeug essen müßte  würde mir wahrscheinlich sonstwas wachsen ...


na dann hast du echt glück, dass du dir das nicht antun musst  



stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hmmmm, wenn ich die Posts von X-Rossi so am lesen bin drängt sich in mir eine andere Frage auf ... man hat schon lang vom "Sekt88" nix mehr dazu gelesen, er ist doch auf nem ähnlichen Trip ...
> Seid ihr vielleicht ein und diesselbe Person ... naaaaaa, wie isses.


schreibe ich gebrochen deutsch? ausserdem haben ihn ja einige sehr niveaulos behandelt. für einen engländer benutzt er die deutsche sprache sehr klar. zumindest ich verstehe seine inhalte. vielleicht hat er auch einfach keine lust mehr auf eure abgestumpfte geistige flamme  



Google schrieb:


> X-rossi, es ist natürlich Klasse dass Du DEINEN Weg gefunden hast (....was zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt noch zu beweisen wäre  ) Aber der Mensch ist halt doch ein bisserl individuell, was bei dem einen geht muss noch lange nicht bei dem anderen funktionieren.
> 
> Jeder hat seine eigene Wahrheit und findet hoffentlich seinen Weg wie er abnehmen kann UND WILL.
> 
> ...


der mensch ist seit der industrialisierung individuell gemacht worden von der wirtschafts- und werbediktatur. oder möchtest du mir erzählen, dass wir vor 200 jahren megasupermärkte mit jedem schnickschnack hatten  

unser stoffwechselsystem ist nach einigen 100.000 jahren der entwicklung "abrupt" mit "gesüßter lagerware" konfrontiert worden. von daher denke ich nicht, dass ich jetzt MEINEN WEG gefunden habe. ich denke eher, dass ich mich wieder mehr zurück zu den wurzeln bewegt habe (nahrungsmittel garen über offener flamme war vor 100.000 jahren wohl noch nicht), indem ich mehr nährstoffe aus gemüse, denn aus allem anderen beziehe. wir haben damals mit den händen in der erde gebuddelt und wurzeln gezogen, obst gepflückt und nüsse geknackt. eventuell auch hier und da mal einen hasen "gerissen" bis hin zum mammut.

vielleicht sind diejenigen unter uns, die in sich reinstopfen können was sie wollen und nicht ansetzen, die stoffwechselprototypen einer auf der seit den letzten 10.000 jahren basierenden ernährungsweise, weil es eine reihe von mutationssprüngen in der evolution gab? wer weiß das schon. aber ich und viele andere müssen uns wahrscheinlich noch immer "sehr sehr oldskool" ernähren, damit der stoffwechsel rennt. aber auch das ist nur eine theorie. obwohl, praktisch erlebe ich das ja gerade an mir selbst.

ich kanns wohl lang und breit erklären und es versteht keiner: ich wollte vor dem fasten immer fett verlieren und habe es nie definitiv geschafft. dann bekam ich eine verstopfung und wollte eigentlich durchs fasten mein verdauungssystem ins lot bringen. durch zufall kam mir dann die vollwertküche dazwischen und nun nehme ich ab ohne es zu wollen. ich tue das jetzt automatisch durch die bestimmten nahrungsmittel.

aargh ... das ist nicht MEIN WEG, das ist einfach nur NORMALE ERNÄHRUNG. und das beweise ich dir gerne. jederzeit. ich kann die behauptung nicht gelten lassen, dass dafür DER WILLE mangelt. JEDER hat einen willen. nur der eine hat halt einen dümmeren und der andere einen intelligenteren willen. und vor dem fasten war ich auch nur ein dummer. ich lerne auch nur durch zufall und werde oft erst im nachinein gescheit. so geht es uns aber allen.

dann treffen wir uns irgendwann auf eine kleine tour, ich brauche eh ein paar neue strecken  

also bis dann irgendwann.

*edit/*

guten morgen,

kleine aktualisierung am freitag morgen:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 01.02.2008 - 85,6 kg
freitag 08.02.2008 - 84,3 kg
freitag 15.02.2008 - 82,7 kg

google, dieses frühjahr oder den sommer brauchst du aber noch einen referenzwert von mir für den vergleich im nächsten jahr. also nicht drücken, gelle


----------



## tschobi (15. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hmmmm, wenn ich die Posts von X-Rossi so am lesen bin drängt sich in mir eine andere Frage auf........ man hat schon lang vom "Sekt88" nix mehr dazu gelesen, er ist doch auf nem ähnlichen Trip......
> 
> Gruß
> Stolli



Er ist leider einer der Wenigen, der weiß was im Körper abläuft! 
Wenn ich nur dumme Sprüche bekommen würde, und alles ins Lächerliche gezogen wird_(manche scheinen dafür auch gleich ein smilie Abo abgeschlossen zu haben       )_, macht so ein forum mit Sicherheit auch keinen großen Sinn, und würde auch nicht mehr oft antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (15. Februar 2008)

wobei die Ernährung von x-rossi (Vollwertküche) und sekt88 (keinerlei Getreide) doch ziemlich gegensätzlich sind.
Was uns wieder zu Googles Statement führt:


> Jeder hat seine eigene Wahrheit und findet hoffentlich seinen Weg wie er abnehmen kann UND WILL.



Ich bin die letzten beiden Tage wieder auf 99,5 kg (damit mein Zielgewicht mir meiner Methode). Wobei ich gerne über Anregungen und andere Meinungen nachdenke.

Allerdings stehen mehrere Einladungen für das Wochenende an. Und da ich als guter Esser bekannt bin, muss ich wohl wieder die Refeed-Karte spielen. ;-)  

Ich denke, dass allein die Diskussion (bewusstere Ess- und Lebensweise) schon einen Teil dazu beiträgt nicht völlig aus dem Ruder zu laufen.

Das wirklich entscheidende ist aber *mehr Bewegung*! (Verbrauch, Nachbrennen, Grundumsatzerhöhung durch mehr Muskeln, bessere Fitness gibt noch mehr Bewegung,  ...).

Nur durch Essensumstellungen wird es schwerlich möglich sein, dauerhaft sein Idealgewicht zu erreichen/halten. 

Noch ein paar (Extrem-) Beispiele den Grundumsatz zu erhöhen:
_Diese Tips sind weder von mir ausprobiert, noch würde ich sie empfehlen. - Nur mal so als Gedankenspiel._
Schlafentzug (nur noch 2 Std. am Tag schlafen ergibt doppelten Grundumsatz)
6-7 Liter Eiswasser pro Tag trinken (der Körper muss dieses aufwärmen und braucht hierfür Energie)
Ungeheizte Räume, spärliche Kleidung (wer friert benötigt mehr Energie)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. Februar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Er ist leider einer der Wenigen, der weiß was im Körper abläuft!
> Wenn ich nur dumme Sprüche bekommen würde, und alles ins Lächerliche gezogen wird_(manche scheinen dafür auch gleich ein smilie Abo abgeschlossen zu haben       )_, macht so ein forum mit Sicherheit auch keinen großen Sinn, und würde auch nicht mehr oft antworten.



Sicherlich hast du recht mit deiner Meinung das er vieles weiß was andere wiederum nicht wissen, ich will auch niemanden ins lächerliche ziehen.
Hättest du aber meine vorherigen Posts gelesen wüßtest du das ich für ihn oder andere die das durchziehen schon eine gewisse Bewunderung hege, was aber nicht heißt das ich es auch tun muß, zumal dieser Lebensstil garantiert nicht jedermanns Sache ist.
Dann stellt sich auch die Frage ob man mit diesem Lebensstil auch "glücklich" wird, denn ich glaube wenn man versucht andere Mitmenschen oder wen auch immer bekehren zu wollen eckt man früher oder später an, habe das in anderen Situationen auch schon probiert und bin ganz bös´hinten runter gefallen.
Ich wollte zum Beispiel nicht mein Leben lang mein Essen abwiegen müßen oder Kalorien zählen etc. und wer mich a bisserl kennt weiß das ich ganz gern ab und an mal etwas dagegen gehe wenn es anders auch funktioniert.
War schon immer ein kleiner Revoluzzer und werde es auch bleiben 
In diesem Sinn trotz allem nen lieben gruß vom 
Stolli


----------



## Google (15. Februar 2008)

@[email protected] Du _liest_ einfach nicht mit zu  oder willst es nicht verstehen.

Von mir aus kannst Du zig Seiten über das "Normale Essen" schreiben und weiter versuchen Deine Erleuchtung den anderen überstülpen zu wollen.

Ich sags gerne nochmal anders Deine "Aufklärung" ist für die meisten hier völlig überflüssig weil sie wissen was normale Ernährung heißt. Vor Allem habe ich und sicherlich auch andere keinen Bock die "Linsen" zu zählen....Habe ich echt  keine Zeit für, Essen geht auch anders..

Wir leben nun mal nicht mehr in der Steinzeit wo das Essen noch vor uns weggerannt ist. Im Gegenteil: Es rennt uns entgegen, bietet sich uns in verführerischen Facetten an.

Was erzählst Du mir über Wille ??? Willst Du der Menscheit nun etwa abstreiten, dass es dem einen oder anderem am Willen fehlt von der Schokolade zu lassen oder die ganzen verführerischen Kalorienbomben wenigstens nur in Maßen zu geniessen ? Wenn das alles so einfach wäre gäbs keine Diätbücher. 

Da muß eben jeder in der Vielfalt der Produkte seinen eigenen Weg finden. Vollwertkost und Rummzählerei ist eben nicht jedermanns Sache. Übrigens hasse ich Sellerie  

Was mich an Deinen Postings stört, ist dass Du neben Deinem Weg keine anderen Wege zu akzeptieren scheinst und den Deinen als den einzig wahren darstellst.

Es ist völlig Ok, dass Du Deine Ernährungsweise aufzeigst und Tipps gibst, es ist aber nicht ok (weil Du gerade auf Vollwerthype bist) scheinbar alle davon überreden zu wollen. 

Ach, frag doch mal die ganzen Normalgewichtigen wie die sich so ernähren  

Bei mir klappts ja auch seit circa 6 Jahren ohne Vollwertküche  Und die 5 KG die ich gerade los werden will  sind aus mir sehr bekannten Gründen enstanden  

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (15. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> ... ich glaube wenn man versucht andere Mitmenschen oder wen auch immer bekehren zu wollen eckt man früher oder später an ...


jetzt, wo du es schreibst, erinnere ich mich auch an diverse foren verschiedener thematiken, in denen ein paar user stets mit ihren relativ aggressiven darstellungen ihrer positionen und enorm langen texten zuerst polarisiert und sich nach nicht sehr langer zeit auch gelöscht haben. sicherlich war aus ihren aussagen nichts unbrauchbares heraus zu lesen, aber sie wirkten sehr arrogant, als ob die sonne nur für sie scheine.

ne ... das möchte ich natürlich nicht. also lasse euch dann auch euren weg des abnehmens, wenn ihr ihn als den richtigen empfindet.

tja, dann noch allen viel erfolg und viel spaß im sommer, denn er kommt sicher schneller, als erwartet.

darf ich wenigstens noch weiterhin meine freitags-status posten?


----------



## Google (15. Februar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> darf ich wenigstens noch weiterhin meine freitags-status posten?


Hmmmmmmm.....Na gut  Man muß nicht immer einer Meinung sein.

Mein Freitagsstatus liegt übrigens gerade bei 82,3 KG. Das liegt aber nicht an der Vollwertküch sondern am Dünnpfiff den ich gerade habe


----------



## x-rossi (15. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Was mich an Deinen Postings stört, ist dass Du neben Deinem Weg keine anderen Wege zu akzeptieren scheinst und den Deinen als den einzig wahren darstellst.


stollenreifenheizers posting hat mich an andere foren und user erinnert. bevor ich geantwortet habe, stand der thread auf meinem rechner eine halbe stunde offen und ich habe ihn nicht refresht und somit dein zitat hier oben nicht mitbekommen.

du siehst, ich habe einsicht erlangt und habe es zum ausdruck gebracht. leider steht das entsprechende posting nun hinter deinem.

deswegen noch einmal: ich bitte euch um entschuldigung für meine getue und halte mich zurück gegenüber jenen, die meine erfahrung nicht interessiert. allen anderen stehe ich gerne helfend zur verfügung.

und gute besserung, google.


----------



## Harry_I (15. Februar 2008)

Diskussion lebt von (unterschiedlichen) Meinungen!

Wenn diese nicht geäußert werden (dürfen), dann erübrigt sich ein (Diskussions-) Forum.

Zitat aus (glaube ich) Platoon:
*Wenn ich Ihre Meinung hören will, dann sag ich Ihnen welche!*

... und so wollen wir es doch nicht!


----------



## pisskopp (15. Februar 2008)

@Stollrenreifenheizer

Was willst Du mir dem Bild sagen?
solltest du nicht im KitCatCulb inserieren?


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. Februar 2008)

Google;4484658 Vor Allem habe ich und sicherlich auch andere keinen Bock die "Linsen" zu zählen....Habe ich echt  keine Zeit für schrieb:


> Darf ich als Normalgewichtiger auch mitspielen?
> Bei der ganzen Disskusion über Wiegen, Zählen und unbeliebte Nahrungsmittel essen bzw. beliebte weglassen will ich das Augenmerk auf die vielen (und es werden leider täglich mehr) Menschen richten, die auf Grund einer Erkrankung nicht immer alles jetzt sofort und so weiter essen können. Das schreibe ich nicht um für Diese um Mitleid zu quengeln, sondern um sich als "Gesunder" an deren Vorbild zu orientieren, wenn man seine Ernährung umstellen will. Da manche Erkrankte von heute auf Morgen ihre komplette Ernährung ohne Ausnahme für immer umkrempelten, sind das für mich "wahre Helden".
> Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen eine kleine Motivationshilfe.


----------



## bikediva (16. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen: melde mich mal wieder zurück!!! mir geht es schon viel besser. leide zwar immer noch an kurzzeitgedächtnisverlust habe aber seit gestren die freigabe zu lockerem biken. bin so froh. grüße an alle .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Februar 2008)

Heeeyyyy Diva, na das hört man gerne, aber überanstreng dich bloß am Anfang net so.
Immer schön piano......gell. 
Hauptsache es geht dir wieder besser. 
Die besten Wünsche vom 
Stolli


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Und dein "Trailelefantensaubär" ist auch klasse..
> Gruß
> Stolli


 Ja, Ja...war gar net so einfach mit dem Namen:

Ich düse halt gut und gerne die Trails runter. Deshalb "Trail". Und irgendwie mußte ich ja auch dem kleinen, blauen Elefanten gerecht werden, der rüsselsuchend auf der Pirsch nach Trails geht....Also "Trailelefanten..." Aber wenn Du auf meinen Profil klickst, siehst Du eigentlich schnell, dass ich ne MTB-Sau bin : "Trailelefantensau..." Und weil ich aktiv bei den Eisbären bin, liegt die Vollendung im Namen *Trailelefantensaubär*

Du bist der Erste der das jetzt weiß   

Grüße, auch an Diva

Google


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ja, Ja...war gar net so einfach mit dem Namen:
> 
> Ich düse halt gut und gerne die Trails runter. Deshalb "Trail". Und irgendwie mußte ich ja auch dem kleinen, blauen Elefanten gerecht werden, der rüsselsuchend auf der Pirsch nach Trails geht....Also "Trailelefanten..." Aber wenn Du auf meinen Profil klickst, siehst Du eigentlich schnell, dass ich ne MTB-Sau bin : "Trailelefantensau..." Und weil ich aktiv bei den Eisbären bin, liegt die Vollendung im Namen *Trailelefantensaubär*
> 
> ...



Einsame Spitze.......


----------



## KaiservonChina (16. Februar 2008)

hi diva - schön dass du wieder unter den lebenden bist  hauptsache wieder biken, der Rest wird von alleine wieder!


Bei mir ist jetzt mal wieder das semester um, d.h. ich hab zeit zu biken und mich ein bissel fit zu machen - vielleicht auch mit schwimmen - schau mer mal!
Gleich gehts los bei superblauem Himmel

Wünsch euch was!


----------



## ZakMcCracken (16. Februar 2008)

Wochenupdate:
19.01.08 84,0 kg
25.01.08 83,2 kg
02.02.08 83,4 kg
10.02.08 83,0 kg
16.02.08 83,2 kg  

es kommt und es geht  

war aber beim Wiegen nicht ganz nüchtern - hatte schon 2 tassen kaffee und ne  halbe Flasche Wasser getrunken. 

Sport hätte wieder mehr sein dürfen - mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhorn....

gruß 
zak


----------



## KaiservonChina (16. Februar 2008)

da kannst du direkt mindestens 2 kilos abziehen  !
so würd ich das zumindest machen um die tendenz beizubehalten


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo die Damen und Herren, 

ich war leider die ganze am arbeiten und konnte nicht trainieren aber durch den Stress habe ich das Essen vergessen. 
Heute hatte ich technische Probleme mit dem Bike  und musste meine Runde leider abbrechen.

01.01.2008 110,2 kg
08.01.2008 107,4 kg
14.01.2008 106,1 kg
22.01.2008 106,0 kg
29.01.2008 105,3 kg
05.02.2008 103,9 kg
16.02.2008 103,7 kg

Naja, es geht langsam bergab.

Ich drücke Euch allen weiter viel Erfolg und Spaß 
Gruß Marcus


----------



## ZakMcCracken (16. Februar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> da kannst du direkt mindestens 2 kilos abziehen  !
> so würd ich das zumindest machen um die tendenz beizubehalten



Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selber fälschst...oder wie war das?


----------



## x-rossi (17. Februar 2008)

"wer leiden will, muss rad fahren!" oder wie war das?

ich fahr jetzt 2 h raus bei -5° c ... brrrr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZakMcCracken (17. Februar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> "wer leiden will, muss rad fahren!" oder wie war das?
> 
> ich fahr jetzt 2 h raus bei -5° c ... brrrr ...



und? schwer gelitten ?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Auch wenn ich nicht gemeint war.
Kann man bei diesem Wetter überhaupt leiden?
Ich für meinen Teil bin heute 5h gefahren und habe es dabei zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben auf 100km gebracht (ohne Nacht dazwischen  ) *stolz*

Ich bin seit 7.2. insgesamt 24h gefahren und habe es dabei 488,08km gebracht.

Seit November komme ich auf 1.216km.

Leider war ich schon gefühlte Ewigkeiten nicht mehr im Gelände 
Aber das kommt sicher noch.

Euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg
Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (17. Februar 2008)

ZakMcCracken schrieb:


> und? schwer gelitten ?


diesesmal ging es ganz gut, dank doppelter handschuhe. erst ein paar windstopper und drüber noch ein paar große winterhandschuhe. über die softshelljacke noch einen fleecepulli und über die windtex tight noch eine gore windstopperhose. doppelt hielt heute einfach besser.

und: hände gut, alles gut


----------



## Google (18. Februar 2008)

Wöchentliches Update:

Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG

21.01.2008: 86,2 KG (-1,0 KG)
28.01.2008: 85,6 KG (- 0,6 KG)
04.02.2008: 84,7 KG (- 0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,7 %; Muskel 40,1 %
11.02.2008: 83,8 KG ( -0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,3 %, Muskel 40,2 %
18.02.2008: 83,3 KG ( -0,5 KG) Fettanteil: 18,0 %, Muskel 40,3 %

Erfolg nach 5 Wochen: -3,9 KG

*NOCH 1,3 KG BIS ZUM ZIEL !*

Vergangene Woche seit langem nichts gefahren (Zeitknappheit, Virus), gestern aber ne gemütliche Trailrunde von knapp 3 Stunden gefahren.


Grüße


Google


----------



## tschobi (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hier kurz mein update:

01.01.08=>105
06.01.08=>104
13.01.08=>103,3
20.01.08=>102,1
27.01.08=>101,5
03.02.08=>100,5
10.02.08=>99
17.02.08=>98,7

7Wochen= 6,3kg
Mist hab mir letzte Woche meinen 1kg/Woche Schnitt kaputt gemacht  

Also weiterhin allen viel Erfolg!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Heute morgen habe ich es dann sogar auch noch auf die Waage geschafft.
Ergebnis: 76,15 kg 
Das ist der geringste Wert seit vielen, vielen Wochen/Monaten.
Aber wie ich sehe, läuft es auch bei euch ganz gut 

Dazu schon mal Glückwunsch von mir.

Ich wünsche euch auch weiterhin viel Spaß bei eurem Abnehmen.

Gruß und einen schönen Montag noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZakMcCracken (18. Februar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> diesesmal ging es ganz gut, dank doppelter handschuhe. erst ein paar windstopper und drüber noch ein paar große winterhandschuhe. über die softshelljacke noch einen fleecepulli und über die windtex tight noch eine gore windstopperhose. doppelt hielt heute einfach besser.
> 
> und: hände gut, alles gut



bei mir ist eher "Füsse gut, alles gut" - werde den Rest vom Winter wohl ohne Klickies fahren - habe momentan immer nach einer halben Stunde Eisfüsse, trotz Neopren Überschuhen...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (18. Februar 2008)

Stärker in die Pedale treten!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2008)

...oder warten, bis es wieder wärmer wird 
Man kann auch "echte" Winterschuhe kaufen, darin 2 Paar Socken anziehen und evtl. beheizte Einlagen in den Schuh tun.

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (18. Februar 2008)

ZakMcCracken schrieb:


> bei mir ist eher "Füsse gut, alles gut" - werde den Rest vom Winter wohl ohne Klickies fahren - habe momentan immer nach einer halben Stunde Eisfüsse, trotz Neopren Überschuhen...


hm ... ich fahre unter null ausserdem mit sealskinz sochen unter neopren. die sind auch nochmal eine nummer dicker, als normale socken. ich bin sonst auch am fuß eher kälteempfindlicher, wenn ohne sealskinz.


----------



## Guiseppe (18. Februar 2008)

So, mal nen Zwischenstand von mir!

110,9 Kilo bei 187cm

War die letzten beiden Wochenenden feiern, da kam natürlich wieder was drauf. Aber jetzt hat sichs erstmal mit dem feiern, und dann purzeln die Pfunde (hoffentlich) wieder! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Stopelhopser (18. Februar 2008)

ZakMcCracken schrieb:


> bei mir ist eher "Füsse gut, alles gut" - werde den Rest vom Winter wohl ohne Klickies fahren - habe momentan immer nach einer halben Stunde Eisfüsse, trotz Neopren Überschuhen...



Da hätte ich einen Tipp, der zugegebenermaßen recht dämlich klingt, ist aber mein voller Ernst. Ab so minus 5 zieh ich über die Schuhe zuerst eine hauchdünne Plastiktüte darüber und dann einen Neopren (die dickeren von Addidas). Klar schreit jetzt alles au weia, daß ist doch nicht ATMUNGSAKTIV!
Klar, weiß ich auch, und auch ich hab den Tip von dem uralten Crosser (Winterhase schlechthin) als Blödsinn abgetan, bis ich es einfach mal probiert habe. Wenns gut läuft ist die Hülle zwischen Schüh und Tüte zwar feucht, aber warm. Irgendwie scheint da den Wind abzuhalten wichtiger zu sein- und die Feuchte kann nicht verdunsten und zusätzlich Kälte erzeugen. Fairerweise sei noch gesagt, daß das feuchte Klima sicher nicht gut fürs Schuhwerk ist, aber Schuhe gehen irgendwann sowieso kaputt. Und keine Sorge wegen den Klickies, die drücken die Folie locker platt. Erst wenn dann nach mehrmaliger Verwendung die Tüte im Eimer ist und auch leicht käsig riecht wird es durch den Klickie merklich kälter, denn das ist wie von Dir beschrieben die Kältbrücke.
Try it.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. Februar 2008)

Was auch hilft, auf geraden Strecken öfter mal ausklicken und die Fußzehen kräftig bewegen.....dann ist die Kältebrücke wieder unterbrochen.
Ich zieh immer nur Baumwollsocken dann Radschuhe und zum Schluß Neoprenüberzieher drüber....des schickt für mich voll und ganz.
Fahre auch bei minusgraden und bin net so kälteempfindlich da ich draußen arbeite und das bei JEDEM Wetter.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2008)

@ soprano
Du hast auf 1.250km in 2,5 Monaten "nur" 3kg verloren?

Du hast auch schon mal 4kg gewogen 
Also hau rein 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg euch allen 

MfG kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (18. Februar 2008)

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
--------------------------------- 
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF >
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF > Andere Waage
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF >
--------------------------------- 
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF
14.01.2008 --- 83.2kg / 20.0 bF
21.01.2008 --- 81.8kg / 19.5 bF
28.01.2008 --- 81.2kg / 19.5 bF
04.02.2008 --- 81.4kg / 18.5 bF
11.02.2008 --- 82.4kg / 19.0 bF
*18.02.2008 --- 81.7kg / 24.2 bF > Andere Waage*

also overall: 8 Wochen: -1.7 kg


Attacke - momentan haben meine 5 wochen begonnen, an denen ich zur Arbeit mitm Bike radle - 18km pro Tag - da geht was!

Grüße euch und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Boardercrime (19. Februar 2008)

@KaiservonChina: Mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit bringt echt was, habe vorletzten Sommer innerthalb einen Monat 6 Kilo dadurch abgeworfen. Mache ich auch wieder sobalds wieder wärmer wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (19. Februar 2008)

Kommt ja auch drauf an was man arbeitet. In vielen job´s ist das ja schon schwieriger, wenn man da leicht verschwitzt ankommt.

Duschen ist bei den meisten auch nicht möglich!


----------



## Google (19. Februar 2008)

@[email protected] Wieso wechselst Du denn so oft Deine Waagen? Liegt das an Deinen wechselten Bekanntschaften?  

Spass beiseite: Was bedeutet bF  

Grüße

Google


----------



## tschobi (19. Februar 2008)

Body Fat. Stimmt doch oder?


----------



## Manuel79 (19. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem Radfahren an die Arbeit wollte ich auch ab diesem Frühling machen (angenehme Temperaturen vorausgesetzt). Sind pro Tour 22 km. Dusch- und Ankleidemöglichkeit gibt es auch, Spinnt für die Klamotten werde ich noch anfragen.


----------



## bikediva (19. Februar 2008)

halo leute! war heute mal wieder biken und es klappte erstaunlich gut. keine schmerzen nur ein klein wenig mulmiges gefühl. bin so happy


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Februar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> halo leute! war heute mal wieder biken und es klappte erstaunlich gut. keine schmerzen nur ein klein wenig mulmiges gefühl. bin so happy




Siiieeehhhsste geht doch, aber schön langsam gell, weiterhin gute Besserung. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Februar 2008)

Juhu, bikediva kann wieder biken 
Sehr schön zu hören.
Wie schaut es denn in Sachen Kurzzeitgedächtnis aus?
Ich freue mich für dich.

Bei mir läuft es in Sachen abnehmen sehr gut.
Ich war am Montag bei 76,15kg (bei knapp 1,80m).
Ein bisschen geht noch, ich muss mal schauen.

Euch weiterhin viel Spaß,
Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (19. Februar 2008)

@bikediva: Das freut mich für Dich  
Jetzt kannst schön langsam wieder anfangen - ich wünsch Dir ganz viel Spaß dabei!!!


----------



## KaiservonChina (19. Februar 2008)

@ Bordercrime: Na das hört sich super an  hast dus halten können?
Ich fühl mich dadurch immer hellwach bei der Arbeit wenn einem schon ne halbe stunde der Wind ins Gesicht geblasen hat.

@Google: ohhh ja, die wechsle ich wie die Unterwäsche  ... aber ne - immer wenn ich andere schreib, mein ich eine andere: hab damit im studienort angefangen und dadurch wieg ich mich zu hause ne andere waage 

@tschobi: genau body fat ... irgend ein sensor - wenn nicht beide - gehen irgendwie nach dem Mond ... naja hauptsache fallende Tendenz . Ne Duschmöglichkeit hab ich auf der Arbeit schon, aber brauch se eigentlich nicht - weil morgens bin ich froh wenn ich treten kann, dmit mein körper nicht einfriert - und abends kanns dann auch mal schneller zur sache gehen, weil wenn ich daheim riech wie ein auerochse - wat solls 

freut mich Diva, dass du wieder biken konntest. Genau das richtige um das mulmige gefühl loszuwerden!

Also machts gut, und bis bald mit hoffentlich U80, damit ich mir meine Radlerhose bestellen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (19. Februar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> halo leute! war heute mal wieder biken und es klappte erstaunlich gut. keine schmerzen nur ein klein wenig mulmiges gefühl. bin so happy



Wenn der Sturz nicht im Gedächnisgespeichert ist, hat man auch kein mulmiges Gefühl


----------



## bikediva (19. Februar 2008)

mhm gedächtnis is immer noch a problem, arbeite aber daran. ist halt mitm abi schlecht... aber wird scho werden. die angst war in engen, steilen kurven schon da, besonders an der stecke wo es passiert ist!! habe selbst an dem ort des geschenisses nichts an erinnerung bekommen. naja gut so. aber nach so ner halben stunde auf de bike war die angst weg und ich ahbe wieder vertrauen zu meinem bike und können gefasst, nur an der strecke wo es passiert ist kam diese angst wiedr auf. werde die strecke aber weiterhin fahren, nur vorsichtiger. 
@racekralle. wow, ich bewunder dich!! hast meine volle anerkennung.ist ein wahnsinns gewicht,bist ja jetzt ein richtiger bergfloh
. danke an alle für die guten wünsche!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Februar 2008)

@ bikediva
Man tut was man kann 
Ich habe halt Zeit, das Wetter ist(/war?) der Wahnsinn, mein Bike läuft soweit, das erste Rennen rückt näher (noch 9 1/2 Wochen bis Sundern, kleine Runde ).
Dass es dann so schnell geht, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.
Aber das Vertauen in meine Waage habe ich ja schon länger nicht mehr.
Vom Essen her waren nur die ersten 2 oder 3 Tage ein Problem.
Danach war der Heißhunger (auf Essen aller Art) weg.
Ich habe dann immer noch etwas mehr als normal gegessen, aber das auch nur, damit ich nicht zu viel an Kraft verliere.
Die Lust auf Schokolade ist mir fast komplett vergangen.
Alleine bei dem ganzen Weingummi- und sonstigem (Haribo-)Zeug könnte ich mal schwach werden.
Aber noch habe ich mich im Griff.
Noch habe ich aber zumindest am Bauch und an den Oberschenkeln zu viel Fett. Das muss noch weg.
Wie weit es noch nach unten geht, weiß ich jetzt noch nicht.
So 7-8kg sind aber durchaus möglich.
Darf ich hier dann eigentlich immer noch posten? 
Na ja, erstmal gucken ob es überhaupt klappt.

Gruß und weiterhin Gute Bessrung,
Kai


----------



## Torpedo64 (19. Februar 2008)

Ich muss doch auch einmal mein Gewicht updaten:

1.10.2007 -> 69kg, BMI 22.8 
1.11.2007 -> 69kg, BMI 22.8 
1.12.2007 -> 69kg, BMI 22.8 
1.01.2008 -> 69kg, BMI 22.8 
1.02.2008 -> 69kg, BMI 22.8 

KFA 11%

also, da will sich einfach nix ändern


----------



## x-rossi (20. Februar 2008)

@ Race-Kralle88: glückwunsch!

könntest du eventuell noch einmal zusammenfassen, bei welcher körpergröße du mit welchem gewicht gestartet bist und über welchen zeitraum dir dieser gewichtsverlust gelungen ist?

und ich lese heraus, dass du deine ernährung umgestellt hast. wie ist denn die aktuelle zusammenstellung deiner tageskost?


----------



## Boardercrime (20. Februar 2008)

Grösse: 181cm

07.06.2007 G: 87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G :87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87.0 KG BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85.0 KG BU: 88.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU: 87.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 87.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
---------------------------------------------------
16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90.0 cm
30.01.2008 G: 85.5 KG BU: 89.0 cm
06.02.2008 -- Refeed Woche (Ferien ) -------
13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm

Hmmm, Gewicht während der Woche pendelt stark seit den Ferien mit Tendenz nach oben. 

Ziel nächste Woche immer noch <85, aber diesmal muss es einfach hinhauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (20. Februar 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Grösse: 181cm
> 
> 16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
> 
> ...


 

KFA 12? Sicher?


----------



## Boardercrime (20. Februar 2008)

Laut Kaliper schon...


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. Februar 2008)

Ojeeeeeee  

Die Kalipermetrie birgt einige mögliche *Fehlerquellen* in sich. Das Kaliper sollte mit einem *Anpressdruck von 10g/mm2* angelegt werden. Die Dicke der Hautfalte muss innerhalb von *vier Sekunden* abgelesen werden, um eine Kompression des Fettgewebes zu vermeiden. Je weniger Messpunkte in die Rechnung eingehen, umso ungenauer ist das Ergebnis.

Am besten du läßt den KFA einmal richtig messen. Kostest zwar ein paar Euro (ich bezahle 8 Euro) und hast einen richtigen Wert.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Februar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ Race-Kralle88: glückwunsch!
> 
> könntest du eventuell noch einmal zusammenfassen, bei welcher körpergröße du mit welchem gewicht gestartet bist und über welchen zeitraum dir dieser gewichtsverlust gelungen ist?
> 
> und ich lese heraus, dass du deine ernährung umgestellt hast. wie ist denn die aktuelle zusammenstellung deiner tageskost?



Danke, Danke.
Also für meine Ernährung würde mich wohl ein sekt88 und einige andere Spezialisten steinigen.
Ich bin aber mal so frei.
Ich trinke eigentlich im Grunde nur "Zitronenlimonade" (an Wasser will ich mich nicht gewöhnen (mit 20 Jahren!), Cola und Co. kommen mir aber auch nicht ins Haus, Kaffee und Tee sind für mich keine echte Alternative, Alkohol habe ich noch nie getrunken).
Und sooo stark habe ich meine Ernährung jetzt in der letzten Zeit nicht umgestellt.
Ich habe mehr gegessen, um nicht so viel Kraft zu verlieren und auch am nächsten Tag wieder ein paar Stunden auf dem Bike verbringen zu können.
Vor dieser Zeit (September07-Anfang Februar08) hatte mein Gewicht leichte Tendenz nach oben ("Vorweihnachtszeit", der ganze Körper war im Grunde "raus aus dem Sport",...).
Und als es dann vor ca. 2 Wochen schön wurde, habe ich mein Bike wieder flott gemacht und dann ging es halt los.
Schönes Grundlagentraining (auch wenn ich das mangels Messgeräten natürlich nicht genau sagen kann) und somit schmilzten dann die Pfunde.
Ich bin halt immer so zwischen 1 und 3 Stunden gefahren.
Am Sonntag war ich 5h unterwegs.
Allerdings bin ich immer auf der Straße gefahren.
Was habe ich gegessen:
Ich habe mich in dieser Zeit stark von Brot (Toast, Sonnenblumenvollkornbrot, Brötchen) ernährt.
Auf das Brot kam dann, je nach dem, was ich am Tag noch so vor hatte, Marmelade oder Wurst (ohne Butter  ).
Und wenn es dann mal eine warme Mahlzeit gab (gab es fast täglich), habe ich in etwa 2 Teller davon gegessen.
Das waren zumeist Kartoffeln und vor allem Nudeln (sei es als Lasagne oder als Bolognese).
Zwischendurch habe ich dann mal Joghurt gegessen.
In der zweiten Trainingshälfte bin ich dann auf Obst (Äpfel, Bananen, Mandarinen) umgestiegen, aber habe trotzdem ab und zu noch Joghurt gegessen.
Einen echten Kraftverlust habe ich NIE in dieser Zeit erlitten.
Ich war am nächsten Tag immer wieder in der Lage, mind. 2h zu fahren.
In dieser Zeit ist mein Gewicht von ca. 80kg auf 76,15kg runtergegangen.
Ich weiß, dass es nicht nur Fett ist, was ich verloren habe, aber ich denke trotzdem, dass ich einiges verloren habe, was ich eh abzugeben hatte. 

Mein erstes Bike habe ich mir Anfang (März?) 2006 gekauft.
Da hatte ich in etwa 93-94kg (bei knapp 1,80m).
In dem Jahr (2006) ging es auf etwa 87kg runter.
2007 wog ich zum Teil auch schon mal 76kg, konnte es aber nicht halten.
Dann kam der Winter, Weihnachten,...
So bin ich dann wieder rauf auf gut 80kg und dann jetzt in kurzer Zeit wieder zurück auf 76kg.
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich noch weiter abnehme und dann in Sundern (gut 9 Wochen noch) die Früchte der Arbeit ernten kann.

Meine Ernährung zu kopieren, ist sicher keine gute Idee.
Ich will sie auch nicht als vorbildlich predigen oder sonst was.
Bei mir hat es aber zu dem Erfolg gefüht, dass ich abgenommen habe, ohne dabei etwas zu vermissen (Schoki und Sport passt bei mir nicht zusammen) und natürklich auch ohne zu hungern (außer an den ersten 2, 3 Tagen).

Warum ich hier so gefeiert werde, kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, nehme die Glückwünsche aber gerne an.
Ich strebe eine "Marathon-Figur" an.
Es gehen also noch so 6-7 kg locker runter.
Ich denke mal, da habe ich einen ganzen Sommer Zeit zu.

MfG Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Februar 2008)

Na ja ich wills mal so formulieren, du hast dich weitestgehend "normal" ernährt und hast vernünftig trainiert daher auch die Erfolge.
Wobei ich denke das du auch ne ganz gute Genetik hast die deine erfolg noch begünstigen.
Es geht also auch mit in meinen Augen normaler Ernährung, das ist meine Rede.
Gruß u. weiterhin viel Erfolg
Vom Stolli


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. Februar 2008)

Solange der Stoffwechsel gut funktioniert, müssen im Prinzip auch keine großen Restriktionen beim Essen berücksichtigt werden. Wer sich "bunt" ernährt, sollte keine Probleme mit dem Gewicht haben. 
Im Sommer hat man automatisch immer weniger Fett auf dem Bauch als im Winter...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Na ja ich wills mal so formulieren, du hast dich weitestgehend "normal" ernährt und hast vernünftig trainiert daher auch die Erfolge.
> Wobei ich denke das du auch ne ganz gute Genetik hast die deine erfolg noch begünstigen.
> Es geht also auch mit in meinen Augen normaler Ernährung, das ist meine Rede.
> Gruß u. weiterhin viel Erfolg
> Vom Stolli


Hallo.
Also ich würde sagen, ich habe mich etwas mehr als normal ernährt (mengenmäßig) und mehr als normal (für mich) trainiert (denn letztes Jahr bin ich nach 1:30h normalerweise wieder vom Rad gestiegen).
Die Sache mit der Genetik würde ich so nicht unterschreiben 
Ich weiß es nicht.
Mein Übergwicht aus 2006 ist aber ganz bestimmt nicht nur genetisch bedingt gewesen 
Spielt mein Alter (20) dabei evtl. eine Rolle?

Man muss seine Ernährung nicht komplett umstellen, um einen Erfolg zu erzielen. 


Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Solange der Stoffwechsel gut funktioniert, müssen im Prinzip auch keine großen Restriktionen beim Essen berücksichtigt werden. Wer sich "bunt" ernährt, sollte keine Probleme mit dem Gewicht haben.
> Im Sommer hat man automatisch immer weniger Fett auf dem Bauch als im Winter...


Das ist richtig.
Sind weiße, Vollmilch- und Zartbitterschokolade auch eine bunte Ernährung? 
Vielen, einschließlich mir, fällt es schwer, sich gut zu ernähren.
Unser eins muss dann auf anderem Wege versuchen, die überschüssigen Kcal zu verbrennen.

@ all
Also heute bin ich mal nicht so langsam und lange gefahren.
Ich wollte mal wissen, wie lange ich für die Hausrunde brauche.
Das Ergebnis ist ein wenig enttäuschend. 1:03h (Bestzeit: 1:01h (Ende Mai 2007)).
Aber ich werde im Laufe des Jahres ja sicher noch an Form gewinnen.
Außerdem bedeutet Grundlage ja alles andere als Kraftzuwachs.
Man kann nicht alles haben.

Euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Gruß und einen schönen Tag noch,
Kai
P.S.: Dass ich als Schüler vieles nicht, aber Zeit in Massen, habe, war sicher kein Nachteil bei der ganzen Angelegenheit


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Februar 2008)

@Race-Kralle

Also mit 20 Jahren hab ich locker das dreifache von dem verputzt was du isst.
Ergebnis: Kein Gramm zugenommen, trainiert aber trotzdem, echt alles reingestopft was geht.....
Und da sah ich nicht so aus wie heute(siehe Avatar) sondern war ein dürres Hinkel mit 82 Kilo auf 1,95m verteilt.
In deinem Alter würd ich mir net so viel Gedanken machen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Februar 2008)

@ stolli
Angeber 
Ich bin halt "gezwungen", mir so viele Gedanken zu machen, weil ich sonst ganz schnell wieder so aussehe wie vor 2 Jahren (95kg bei 1,80).
Ich will halt Marathons "erfolgreich" fahren.
Und wenn man da noch mal 5kg sparen kann und dabei auch noch seinen körperlichen Zustand verbessern kann, will ich das gerne machen.
Wenn ich über lange Zeit ein bisschen nachlasse, kriege ich die Kurve gar nicht mehr 
Der eingeschlagene Weg ist mMn der richtige. 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Soll also heißen, dass das Gewicht auch nicht wenig mit dem Alter zu tun hat, ja?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Februar 2008)

Ganz recht, denn je älter du wirst desto mehr verändert sich auch dein Körper.
auch futtert man weniger(so isses wenigstens bei mir) obwohl ich immer noch mehr wie jeder Normalo reinschaufel.
Vor allem aber verlangsamt sich der Stoffwechsel mit zunehmenden Alter, aber da kommst du auch noch hin.
Solltest noch etwas Hanteltraining mit einbeziehen dann bekommst du richtig Dampf.
Gruß
Stolli
Ach und Schoki ess ich jeden Tag, aber immer nur ein bisschen und keine ganze Tafel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larse (20. Februar 2008)

[email protected],

meine Bestandsmeldung der letzten Wochen:

02.01. ---- 95,0 kg
09.01. ---- 91,8 kg
16.01. ---- 91,4 kg 
23.01. ---- 89,7 kg
30.01. ---- 89,5 kg
06.02. ---- 89,3 kg
14.02. ---- 89,8 kg  
20.02. ---- 89,0 kg

bei 1,80m Körpergröße.

Beim Essen wird portionsmäßig immer noch aufgepasst, das es nicht zu viel wird. Trainiert wird jetzt auch wieder regelmäßig 4 mal die Woche (Biken & Laufen).

Gruß Markus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Februar 2008)

@ stolli
Ich will eh nicht alt werden 
Ich finde es besser, wenn man sich einmal im Monat ene Tafel reinhaut als täglich ein bisschen.
Aber ich komme nicht auf eine Tafel im Monat (ich tippe auf weniger).
Wenn ich dann mal Schokolade esse, dann nur getrennt vom Training (ich habe das Gefühl, ich nehem trotz negativer EB nicht ab, wenn ich Schokolade esse).
Auch wenn die Aussage sicher quatsch ist, auf mich trifft sie irgendwie zu.
Die Sache mit dem hanteltraining kann ich mir im Moment noch nicht vorstellen, aber ich werde es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihr, 

bei mir soll es jetzt abends immer nur ne Kleinigkeit geben und demnächst möchte ich dann mal fasten, bin mir nur noch unschlüssig darüber, wann genau ich den Versuch starten soll!

VG Laura


----------



## x-rossi (20. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> ... bin mir nur noch unschlüssig darüber, wann genau ich den Versuch starten soll!


die jahreszeit ist nicht wichtig, aber beim ersten fasten solltest du nichts um die ohren haben, was dich ablenkt. hast du vom arzt ein ok bekommen?  

-

@ Race-Kralle88: oktober 05 hatte ich auch beinahe 99 kg auf 187, dabei war ich als 20-jähriger (bin jetzt 35) mit 72 kg auch ein echtes fliegengewicht und als radler damals jedem aus meinem freundeskreis über distanzen von ca. 20 km (mehr haben wir damals nie gemacht) hochhaus überlegen. wir sind immer volle kanne gefahren. 

trotz 12.000 km in 2006 und 8.000 km in 2007 habe ich es nie unterhalb 86 kg geschafft. wahrschenlich wegen einer ernährung, die der deinen ähnelte. ok, kraft hatte ich auch viel, war aber noch deutlich fett, was mein watt/kg verhältnis auf mageren 3,6 herumdümpeln ließ. für brote bin ich also wahrscheinlich auch zu alt und muss auf gemüse umsteigen   , klappt aber ganz gut, denn ich bin momentan schon unter 82 kg, im februar, während der vorbereitungszeit. dieser sommer muss regenfrei heiß werden  

und danke für deine zusammenfassung!

@ stollenreifenheizer: guter körper! aber fährst du auch gerne bergauf, oder nur gerne geradeaus und bergab?


----------



## LauraPeter87 (20. Februar 2008)

@x-rossi: Mit dem Arzt hab ich noch nicht gesprochen, werde ich aber noch tun. 
Hatte mir eigentlich die Oster"ferien" vorgenommen, wolle da aber eigentlich auch viel Sport machen. 
Eine Möglichkeit wäre jetzt noch, einfach am Freitag den Entlastungstag zu machen. Am Montag werde ich mich dann dran gewöhnt haben, nichts zu essen...


----------



## x-rossi (20. Februar 2008)

das packst du!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Februar 2008)

@x-rossi

Nun ja, ich müßte lügen wenn ich sagen würde das ich *GERNE* bergauf fahre, aber da das nunmal dazu gehört nehme ich es so oft wie es geht mit.
Wohne im Taunus, da lässt sich es ganz gut Berge fahren trainieren...
Sollte vielleicht erwähnen das ich noch viel RR fahre, bin auch im Verein und nehme auch die ganzen RTF´s mit.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## bikediva (20. Februar 2008)

hallo @all: mein update: konstante 53 kg, gar nicht schlecht, wenn man bedenkt das letzte wochen net trainieren konnte!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Februar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ Race-Kralle88: oktober 05 hatte ich auch beinahe 99 kg auf 187, dabei war ich als 20-jähriger (bin jetzt 35) mit 72 kg auch ein echtes fliegengewicht und als radler damals jedem aus meinem freundeskreis über distanzen von ca. 20 km (mehr haben wir damals nie gemacht) hochhaus überlegen. wir sind immer volle kanne gefahren.
> 
> trotz 12.000 km in 2006 und 8.000 km in 2007 habe ich es nie unterhalb 86 kg geschafft. wahrschenlich wegen einer ernährung, die der deinen ähnelte. ok, kraft hatte ich auch viel, war aber noch deutlich fett, was mein watt/kg verhältnis auf mageren 3,6 herumdümpeln ließ. für brote bin ich also wahrscheinlich auch zu alt und muss auf gemüse umsteigen   , klappt aber ganz gut, denn ich bin momentan schon unter 82 kg, im februar, während der vorbereitungszeit. dieser sommer muss regenfrei heiß werden
> 
> und danke für deine zusammenfassung!



Hallo
Warum wart ihr denn früher alle dünn? 
Und warum hat sich das mit der Zeit geändert?
Ist es der Stress/die fehlende Zeit?
Was ist aus der Sport-Sucht (eurem Bewegungsdrang) geworden, die es ja gibt?
Also ich war bis vor 2 Jahren noch absoluter Sportverweigerer.
Ich habe im Sommer ab und zu Fussball gespielt, aber auch das war nicht allzu körperlich (ich war nie im Verein).
Dann habe ich halt Anfang 2006 das Bike gekriegt und dann hat sich alles geändert.

Ich bin bis vor kurzem auch noch davon ausgegangen, dass ich wohl nie mein Ziel (wirklich dünn werden) erreichen kann.
Mittlerweile bin ich aber anderer Meinung *hoffnungsvollaufdenSommerwart* 
Ich befürchte aber, nach den Sommerferien nicht mehr so viel Zeit fürs Biken zu haben.
Aber das muss man mal abwarten.
Heute bin ich nur sehr wenig gefahren, aber habe trotzdem gut gegessen.
Ich muss ein bisschen aufpassen.
Am WE soll das Wetter ganz passabel sein, richtig?
Wenn ja, spricht ja wenig gegen eine 3-5 Stunden Tour pro Tag, nicht wahr? 

Deine Entwicklung ist echt gut. Dein aktuelles Gewicht ist auch gut (bedenkt man die Jahreszeit  ).
Ich habe aber in Richtung Ostern wieder ganz schlimme Befürchtungen.
Aber dann haben wir ja auch fast schon wieder Sommer 

Das mit der Zusammenfassung ist gern geschehen 

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Februar 2008)

@Race-Kralle88

Na ja ich denke mal wenn man älter wird dann werden die Prioritäten anders gesetzt, die meisten gründen Familie, haben einen zeitlich heftigen Job oder sind anders gefordert. 
Da gilt es dann seine Ziele anders zu forcieren, vorallem aber strebt man danach alles unter einen hut zu packen dann aber bleiben andere Sachen auf der Strecke. 
Ich bin Sport und Bewegung seit fühester Kindheit gewohnt, wobei ich auch gestehe absolut zu der hibbeligen Sorte Mensch zu gehören die Hummeln im Hintern haben, daher stellte sich für mich z.b. in keinster Weise die Frage ob ich den Sport aufgebe. 
Auch wenn ich dafür schon andere Opfer bringen mußte, beispielsweise arbeite ich nur soviel das ich davon leben kann, denn mehr brauch ich net.
Aber das ist ne Entscheidung die ich für mich getroffen hab und ist nicht gleichzeitig für andere bindend, denn ich bin in keinster Weise "karrieregeil" und pfeife ehrlich gesagt auf nen hochdotierten Job mit 5-stelligem Einkommen zum Beispiel. 
Um mein größtes Hobby den Sport sein zu lassen würde ich sogar die Partnerin wechseln wenn es sein müßte (ggf. auch allein leben), sorry net falsch verstehen aber so egoistisch bin ich nunmal.
Bin aber auch auf der anderen Seite hilfsbereit und hab für alles ein offenes Ohr solang man mich net ausnutzt. 
Denke mal ich bin das was man im allgemeinen als "Freak" bezeichnet aber hä hä hä hä da steh ich dazu. 
Und im übrigen spricht mal gar nix gegen eine 3-5 stündige Tour. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## x-rossi (20. Februar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Warum wart ihr denn früher alle dünn?
> Und warum hat sich das mit der Zeit geändert?
> Ist es der Stress/die fehlende Zeit?
> Was ist aus der Sport-Sucht (eurem Bewegungsdrang) geworden, die es ja gibt?


nu ja, ich spielte z.b. vom 8ten bis zum 18ten lebensjahr tischtennis auf recht hohem niveau.

dann freundinnen, dann lehre, dann job, dann keine lust, dann frust, dann ein schnitt, dann eine besinnung, dann eine neuer anfang, und jetzt wieder in die richtige richtung, so wie das schicksal es ehemals angedacht hatte.

und alle sind halt auch ein bisschen verschieden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Februar 2008)

@ Stolli
Stolli ist ein Freak nä nä nä nä nä nä nä! 
Also fehlende Konsequenz kann man dir nicht vorwerfen. 
Du pfeigst für die Möglichkeit, Sport zu machen, auf einen gut bezahlten Job?
Das ist krass.
Aber es geht ja nicht darum, immer reicher zu werden.
Wenn man mit seinem Leben zufrieden ist, ist es doch gut.
Geld allein macht nicht glücklich.
Ich glaube kaum, dass du im Leben viel mehr erreichen kannst als Zufriedenheit.

Ob man im Alter die Prioritäten verschiebt, liegt ja auch an einem selbst 

Ich gehöre leider eher zu den nicht so aktiven Menschen und kann auch nicht gerade behaupten, früher sehr aktiv gewesen zu sein, ganz im Gegenteil 

Na hoffentlich liest deine Partnerin hier nicht mit 

Ein gewisser Egoismus muss erlaubt sein.

@ x-rossi
Hast du auch schon mal gehört, dass man sich nach dem Höhepunkt des Lebens wieder zurückentwickelt.
Das geht soweit, dass man am Ende seiner Tage nochmal anfängt, Windeln zu benötigen und so weiter.
Glaubst du dein Ende ist nah?
Nein, Spaß beiseite.

Das alle verschieden sind, zeigt nicht zuletzt dieser Thread hier 

Solange du zufrieden bist und keinem anderen dadurch schadest, ist es doch in Ordnung.
Also ich bin in Sachen körperlicher Entwicklung derzeit sehr zufrieden 
Die anderen Bestandteile des Lebens könnten noch verbessert werden 

Wo ist denn Tischtennis körperlich? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Februar 2008)

Na ja ich wills mal so ausdrücken, ich mach mir net mehr Streß wie nötig, das hab ich hinter mir.
Und im übrigen kennt meine Partnerin meinen Standpunkt und das schon seit fast 13 Jahren jetzt(Mai 2008).
Würde zum Beispiel nie mehr Schicht arbeiten, das ist für mich nix(Biorythmus, Agressiv werden etc.)und für mein Training schon gar nix.
Mal so als Beispiel.
Gegen 8 Stunden Arbeit ist nix einzuwenden wenn  es geht aber auch mit weniger geht, warum nicht.
Wie du schon so schön sagtest, Geld allein macht net glücklich, was nützen mir 5 Millionen auf der Bank wenn ich totkrank bin oder aber fett, faul und unfit.
Lieber arm, fit aber gesund.
Du aber bist noch sehr jung aber auf dem besten Weg.....trainiere fleißig und du wirst sehen es geht.
Ich lebe nach dem Motto: No Pain, no gain.
Wenn du ne Partnerin hast die hinter dir steht in dem was du tust, dann kommen noch bessere Erfolge.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## x-rossi (20. Februar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ x-rossi
> Hast du auch schon mal gehört, dass man sich nach dem Höhepunkt des Lebens wieder zurückentwickelt.
> Das geht soweit, dass man am Ende seiner Tage nochmal anfängt, Windeln zu benötigen und so weiter.
> Glaubst du dein Ende ist nah?
> Nein, Spaß beiseite.


da hast du was falsch gelesen. ich meinte keinen zenith, sondern einen neuanfang. 




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Tischtennis körperlich?


ja gut, ich hatte tischtennis gespielt, die anderen ping-pong, gell. das ist wie wenn andere sagen, das sie "Rad fahren".

wo ist "Rad fahren" denn körperlich?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Februar 2008)

@ Stolli
Ja, die Partnerin, ich warte... 
Du würdest dich selbst als arm bezeichnen? 
Oder habe ich da was nicht mitgeschnitten?
Was soll man sagen, du bist zufrieden, mehr geht nicht.
Ich bin noch nicht zufrieden. Deshalb muss ich in allen Lebenslagen noch mehr machen. 

@ x-rossi
Ach so, Neuanfang.
Jetzt habe ich es kapiert 

Die Sache mit dem Tischtennis habe ich nie falsch verstanden.
Ich weiß genau was du meinst.
Ich wäre auch mal fast in einem Tischtennis-Verein gelandet.
Ist aber dann doch gescheitert.
Ist aber ein sehr interessanter Sport.
Der Vergleich mit dem "Rad fahren" ist gut 

Gruß und vielleicht schon  bis morgen,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2008)

freitag-status:


freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 08.02.2008 - 84,3 kg
freitag 15.02.2008 - 82,7 kg
freitag 22.02.2008 - 81,2 kg


und weiter gehts


----------



## Boardercrime (22. Februar 2008)

@X-Rossi:12 Kilo in 6 Wochen


----------



## LauraPeter87 (22. Februar 2008)

Bald is der x-rossi so dünn, dass er unter der Dusche vom einen Strahl zum andern hüpfen muss


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Bald is der x-rossi so dünn, dass er unter der Dusche vom einen Strahl zum andern hüpfen muss




   

Aber dementsprechend schnell kann er dann auch fahren, oder aber er muß aufpassen das ihn der Wind net von der Strasse bläßt huuuuiiiii.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
X-Rossi duscht nicht. Er lässt immer das Badewasser bis zum Rand einlaufen und legt sich dann da rein Anspielung auf die fehlende Wasserverdrängung mangels Körpermasse 
Ne hör mal super du 
Wenn du so weiter machst, bist du bald weg  

Gruß und allen weiterhin viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß,
schönes Wochenende schon mal,
Kai


----------



## Manuel79 (22. Februar 2008)

Laut wetter.com wird es ab diesem Wochenende in den meisten Regionen wieder mehr als 7 Grad!!!!!   Da machts Biken wieder richtig Spass!

@X-Rossi: Klasse Leistung!


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> @X-Rossi:12 Kilo in 6 Wochen


ja! und das ganze ohne hungern aber mit viel essen. ein trick? nein! ein geheimnis? auch nicht. ich bekomme euch schon noch dazu, schnell und lecker abzunehmen (wenn ihr es denn möchtet)  

z.b. aß ich heute mittag wie immer vor jeder hauptspeise einen waldorfsalat und einen schönen großen teller linsensuppe mit einer dicken krakauer wurst drinne. selber gekocht, versteht sich. zum nachtisch wie immer einen apfel. wenn ich wer anders wäre, würde ich neidisch auf mich sein  



LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Bald is der x-rossi so dünn, dass er unter der Dusche vom einen Strahl zum andern hüpfen muss











Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn du so weiter machst, bist du bald weg


ehrlich gesagt überlege ich jetzt auch schon seit 2 wochen, wieviel körpergewicht bei 187 cm höhe sinnvoll ist.

es ist schon lustig - ich esse momentan täglich vom volumen mehr, als all die jahre davor, bin aber sowas von zufrieden während und nach dem essen, dass ich es kaum fassen kann. es ist und bleibt faszinierend für mich. auf dem bike werde ich immer schneller und schneller und sprühe im alltag nur so vor tatendrang.

wie schon erwähnt, hatte ich als 20-jähriger zur guten zeit 72 kg. darunter möchte ich keinesfalls rutschen. die frage bleibt: was oder wie soll ich in diesem fall essen? mehr eiweiß? mehr kohlehydrate? ich werde das mal beobachten müssen.



Manuel79 schrieb:


> @X-Rossi: Klasse Leistung!


danke danke!

-

pro woche nehme ich also ca. 1,5 kg ab und das gewicht befindet sich seit 6 wochen quasi im freien fall. also dürfte ich mein wunschgewicht von 75 kg (weil eigentlich nicht drunter   ) in 4 wochen erreicht haben. es bleibt spannend, wie sich der aufschlag gestalten wird.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 

habe heute das Ok vom Arzt bekommen - ich darf also fasten, er meinte nur, wenn ich starke Schwächegefühle merke, soll ich aufhören, aber es spräche wohl nichts dagegen. 

Habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden, am kommenden Donnerstag meinen Entlastungstag zu machen. Da arbeite ich nur einen halben Tag und hab den restlichen Tag genügend Ablenkung, um nicht ans Essen zu denken. Am Freitag folgt dann der erste Fastentag... (ich habe am Freitag frei). 
Ich denke an den 3 freien Tagen gewöhne ich mich gut ans NIchts essen, so dass ich dann noch 2 Tage (montag, Dienstag) weiterfasten kann!

Ich freu mich total und bin gespannt, auf die Erfahrung!!!

VG Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute das Ok vom Arzt bekommen - ich darf also fasten, er meinte nur, wenn ich starke Schwächegefühle merke, soll ich aufhören, aber es spräche wohl nichts dagegen.
> 
> ...


... die ja hoffentlich selbstredend hier gepostet werden! 

Gruß und viel Erfolg,
Kai


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> habe heute das Ok vom Arzt bekommen - ich darf also fasten, er meinte nur, wenn ich starke Schwächegefühle merke, soll ich aufhören, aber es spräche wohl nichts dagegen.
> 
> Ich freu mich total und bin gespannt, auf die Erfahrung!!!


 oukäy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> ... die ja hoffentlich selbstredend hier gepostet werden!


... aber bei meinen erfahrungen allergisch reagieren, nä!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spässchen, gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Februar 2008)

@ x-rossi
Na dann ist ja gut. 

Es gibt halt Lebensweisen, die einen richtig gehend mitreißen und welche, die man nicht sooo toll findet (auch das Fasten gehört dazu, aber wer es mag).
Jeder muss seinen Weg hier selbst gehen.
Einen Lebensstil zu kopieren, ist sicher nicht der richtige Weg 
Und ein Forum ist ja zur Diskussion gedacht. 

Es muss ja jeder selbst wissen, was er macht und was er lässt.

Du hast deine Erfolge und Erfahrungen hier gepostet, ich habe (positiv, oder etwa nicht?) darauf reagiert und dann ist doch okay, oder nicht?

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du hast deine Erfolge und Erfahrungen hier gepostet, ich habe (positiv, oder etwa nicht?) darauf reagiert und dann ist doch okay, oder nicht?


ja klar   . der "pah"-smiley ist ja auch ironisch gemeint


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Februar 2008)

@ x-rossi
Ich habe es schon verstanden, wollte es aber noch mal betonen 

Nicht dass es hier noch Streit gibt. 

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (22. Februar 2008)

Möchte auch betonen, dass ich jetzt nicht denke, "weil der rossi das so gemacht hat, mach ich das jetzt auch so". 

Ich hatte ja schon eine "Fasten"-Erfahrung damals bei den Weisheitszähnen. Ich war zu dieser Zeit das einzige Mal unter 55 kg!! Ich bin runter bis auf 52 und hab dann eine ganze Zeit lang 54 Kg halten können, aber irgendwann wars dann halt wieder vorbei. 

Ich fand fasten schon immer interessant - ich weiß, es gibt solche und solche Meinungen... ich möchte es für mich ausprobieren. Wenn es klappt, wunderbar, wenn nicht, dann ist es eben nicht mein Ding. 

Ich werde natürlich berichten! Auch wenn ich Angst davor hab, auf die Waage zu steigen


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Februar 2008)

@LauraPeter87:
Fasten kann gefährlich sein, vor allem wenn es ohne Plan durchgeführt wird. Du musst dir auch im Klaren sein, was du dir davon erwartest. 
Ich rate dir folgende Webseite genau zu lesen und danach zu entscheiden, was das Richtige für dich ist  

KLICK MICH

PS: Es wurde wissenschaftlich ermittelt, dass es völlig ausreichend ist, einmal in der Woche zu fasten.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (23. Februar 2008)

Ich werde mich an das Buch "Wie neugeboren durch Fasten" halten und habe mich übers Fasten informiert. Es ist also nicht planlos!

Sollte es mir nicht gut gehen, in welcher Hinsicht auch immer, werde ich abbrechen, diese Möglichkeit besteht ja immer!


----------



## ZakMcCracken (23. Februar 2008)

's Wochenupdate

19.01.08 84,0 kg
25.01.08 83,2 kg
02.02.08 83,4 kg
10.02.08 83,0 kg
16.02.08 83,2 kg
*23.02.08 82,1 kg*  

Sport geht seit Donnerstag bis Montag o. Dienstag nicht mehr - Hamfterbacke wegen Weiffheitffffähnen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Februar 2008)

@ ZakMcCracken
Hallo.
Na das ist doch schön zu hören (mit deinem Gewicht!).

Die andere Sache (und deren Folgen) kenne ich zum Glück nur vom Hörensagen.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg,
Gute Besserung,
schönes Wochenende noch,
MfG Kai


----------



## KaiservonChina (23. Februar 2008)

Zak: mach dir nix draus gibt zwar keinen Sport, aber essen kannst du auch mehr schlecht als recht  spreche aus erfahrung - gleicht sich also alles wieder aus.

Grüße und bis übermorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (23. Februar 2008)

moin Race-Kralle88, 



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die andere Sache (und deren Folgen) kenne ich zum Glück nur vom Hörensagen.i


welche andere sache meinst du? das fasten?

und welche folgen sind dir denn davon genannt worden?

gruß
rossi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Februar 2008)

@ x-rossi
Das hier ist die andere Sache:


ZakMcCracken schrieb:


> Sport geht seit Donnerstag bis Montag o. Dienstag nicht mehr - Hamfterbacke wegen Weiffheitffffähnen



Über das Fasten habe ich noch nicht viel gehört.
Aber ich denke nicht, dass es eine geeignete Methode für mich ist.
Was andere machen, kann ich nur bedingt beeinflussen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (23. Februar 2008)

ach so, die weisheitszähne. von denen konnte ich auch schon ein lied singen. ganz unangenehme sache das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gute besserung, ZakMcCracken.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. Februar 2008)

Gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir, ZacMcCracken.
Des is ne üble Sache, aaaauuuuhuuuaaaaahhhhh, war bei mir auch nicht prickelnd.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## LauraPeter87 (23. Februar 2008)

Ich fand die Weisheitszahn-OP gar nicht so schlimm  
Hab in der Zeit immer lecker Karottenbrei gegessen, der war echt gut (Möhren kochen, vermatschen, bissl Kräuter der Provence, fertig). 

Und ich war bei sagenhaften 52 Kg


----------



## ZakMcCracken (23. Februar 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Genesungswünsche  - ist aber echt alles halb so wild. Waren jetzt die letzten beiden, hat also gott sei dank ein Ende. 

Und wie weiter oben schon angemerkt - Sport ist nicht, Mamfpen allerdings auch nicht  . Schade ist, das ich bei bestem Sonnenschein drinnen hocke und Kühlakku an die Backe halte  

@Laura: ich hasse Karotten   fast so schlimm wie Knoblauch und rote Beete :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. Februar 2008)

ZakMcCracken schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für die Genesungswünsche  - ist aber echt alles halb so wild. Waren jetzt die letzten beiden, hat also gott sei dank ein Ende.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber wieso kein Sport, also locker pedalieren sollte bei *DEM WETTER* doch drin sein....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## ZakMcCracken (23. Februar 2008)

dicke Hamsterbacke und es pocht noch ein wenig - wills daher mal net riskieren, ist ja erst 2 Tage her. Doc hat gemeint mit dem Sport mind. 3 Tage warten


----------



## bikediva (23. Februar 2008)

oh du armer
wünsche dir gute beserung... kenne das auch... hab alle vier vor ca. 1 jahr unter vollnarkose raus bekommen... gab eine woch lang nur suppe. mit dem sport warte lieber noch kannst sonst ne richtig böse entzündung bekommen, außerdem pocht es bei höherm puls noch mehr


----------



## LauraPeter87 (23. Februar 2008)

Kann ich bestätigen - bei mir hieß es, mindestens 5 Tage KEIN Sport!!!

Ich hab auch alle 4 auf einmal rausbekommen. Am 3. Tag gings mir eigentlich wieder recht gut, aber von Sport würde ich da wirklich abraten!


----------



## ZakMcCracken (23. Februar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> oh du armer
> wünsche dir gute beserung... kenne das auch... hab alle vier vor ca. 1 jahr unter vollnarkose raus bekommen... gab eine woch lang nur suppe. mit dem sport warte lieber noch kannst sonst ne richtig böse entzündung bekommen, außerdem pocht es bei höherm puls noch mehr



hast du die vollnarkose selber gezahlt? bei mir wäre das nur so gegangen - Kostenpunkt 250  

naja, jetzt sind se alle wech


----------



## bikediva (23. Februar 2008)

ja so wars bei mir auch. hab ne woche gewartet und es hat trotzdem noch ordentlich gepocht. aber nach 5 tagen ist die entzündungsgefahr in den meisten fällen gebannt.


----------



## Guiseppe (24. Februar 2008)

So, mein wöchentliches Update 

109,6 Kilo bei immer noch 187cm

So, hoffe, die 110 Kilo dauerhaft hinter mir lassen zu können und strebe jetzt mein nächstes "Etappenziel", die 105 Kilo an! Langsam wird das Wetter auch wieder besser, sodass ich wieder mehr draussen fahren kann! Hab heute auch erstmal ne schöne Runde bei herrlichstem Kaiserwetter gedreht! 

So, euch anderen auch weiterhin viel Glück und Erfolg beim Abnehmen und viel Spass beim biken! 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Februar 2008)

Moin Guiseppe,

na das ist doch schön zu hören. 
Aber wie kommst du darauf, dass das Wetter in der nächsten Zeit besser wird?
Bei uns hier war das Wetter heute nur so na ja.
Bewölkt, wenig Sonne, aber nicht kalt.

Hast du keinen Spaß beim Abnehmen? 

Gruß und weiterhin viel Spaß am und im Leben,
einen schönen Abend noch,
Kai
P.S.: War heute 4,5h und 94 km unterwegs (Straße, MTB)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Februar 2008)

Bin jetzt auch wieder uhu(unter hundert) wurd auch zeit.


----------



## KaiservonChina (25. Februar 2008)

freu mich für eure erfolge, das motiviert wirklich richtig!

dagegen bin ich als wiegefanatiker wie allabendlich auf die waage um das gewocht für den folgenden Morgen abzuschätzen und es schaut net gut aus ... abwarten und tee trinken bis morgen .

Grüßle und guts Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. Februar 2008)

Wöchentliches Update:

Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG

21.01.2008: 86,2 KG (-1,0 KG)
28.01.2008: 85,6 KG (- 0,6 KG)
04.02.2008: 84,7 KG (- 0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,7 %; Muskel 40,1 %
11.02.2008: 83,8 KG ( -0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,3 %, Muskel 40,2 %
18.02.2008: 83,3 KG ( -0,5 KG) Fettanteil: 18,0 %, Muskel 40,3 %
25.02.2008: 82,0 KG (- 1,3 KG) Fettanteil: 17,4 %, Muskel 40,6 %

Erfolg nach 6 Wochen: -5,2 KG

*ZIELGEWICHT ERREICHT !*  

Vergangene Woche wie gewöhnlich 3 Touren zwischen 2:45 - 4:45 mit ein bisserl HM gefahren. Jetzt kommt noch der Arbeitsweg von knapp 1 Stunde einfach dazu  

Natürlich bleib ich Euch weiterhin treu. Jetzt komm ich sozusagen in die Nachsorge  Was darf ich jetzt eigentlich essen ohne zu zunehmen und ohne Erbsen zählen zu müssen ist einer der Fragen. 

Grüße


Google



Grüße


Google[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mareskan (25. Februar 2008)

moin zusammen,

ich steige dann auch mal in die Fett-Muss-Weg-Runde ein. Nachdem ich mich Heiligabend erwischt habe das ich eine Tafel Schokolade unter 1 Minute gegessen hatte und die Anzughose nur unter massiver Gewalteinwirkung zubekam, nahm man sich wie viele Andere zum neuen Jahr vor, endlich abzunehmen.

Es wurden Trainingspläne ausgearbeitet und die Ernährung sollte umgestellt werden. Nun ist es fast 2 Monate her und was soll ich sagen... Es klappt!!

Seit dem 1. Januar habe ich nicht eine Süßigkeit in welcher Form auch immer zu mir genommen. Müsli morgens anstatt Weizentoast mit Nutella oder Marmelade. Mittags kein Mäces, Pommes oder Döner sondern vitaminreiche gesunde Kost, Obst zwischendurch und abends 2 Scheiben Vollkornbrot mit selbstgemachten Quark und/oder magerem Puten-/Hähnchenfleisch. Und natürlich viel biken. Seit dem 1.1.08 habe ich 1.122km runtergespult und ich fühle mich einfach richtig gut!

Alter: 45
Größe: 1,82m
Startgewicht 1.1.08: 86.2kg
Ziel: 75kg (war mein Gewicht über Jahre)

01.01.08: 86.2kg
07.01.08: 85.8kg 
14.01.08: 83.8kg
21.01.08: 83.4kg
28.01.08: 82.4kg
04.02.08: 81.2kg
11.02.08: 80.6kg
18.02.08: 79.4kg
25.02.08: 78.2kg

So langsam wird es mit der Badehosenfigur.

Einen schönen Wochenbeginn wünsch ich euch allen!!

Freddy


----------



## Torpedo64 (25. Februar 2008)

Ist ja schon krass, was ihr für Gewichtsschwankungen habt  

Bei mir macht das im Jahr maximal +/- zwei Kilogramm aus. Mampft ihr soviel, oder wie schafft ihr es, soviel KG zuzunehmen?


----------



## Ivan123 (25. Februar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> ja so wars bei mir auch. hab ne woche gewartet und es hat trotzdem noch ordentlich gepocht. aber nach 5 tagen ist die entzündungsgefahr in den meisten fällen gebannt.



Was hat denn die Entzündungsgefahr der Extraktionswunden mit Sport zu tun?  
Es gehtl eher um die Frakturgefahr im Unterkiefer.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (25. Februar 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Ist ja schon krass, was ihr für Gewichtsschwankungen habt
> 
> Bei mir macht das im Jahr maximal +/- zwei Kilogramm aus. Mampft ihr soviel, oder wie schafft ihr es, soviel KG zuzunehmen?




Ich denke mal eher daß das mit Wassereinlagern zu tun hat. im Winter macht man eh net so viel, folglicherweise wird weniger geschwitzt. 
Und das sammelt sich an, habe auch im Winter immer so um die 3 kilo mehr auf den Rippen was dann im Frühjahr bei richtigem Trainingsbeginn ruckzuck wieder weg ist. 
Zum richtig Fett ansammeln brauchts meiner Meinung länger wie 2-3 Monate, die meisten die zu fett sind haben sich das über nen sehr langen Zeitraum angefressen oder angesoffen(Bier z.B.) 
Und Fett besteht ja auch größtenteils aus Wasser oder......?
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Manuel79 (25. Februar 2008)

Also in meinem Fall: Zwischen Juni und September (habe erst im Juni wieder mit dem Biken angefangen) habe ich von 92,5 kg runter auf 87 kg gesportelt (- 5,5 kg). Im Oktober habe ich dann das Biken einstellen müssen, weil mich die Arbeit voll im Beschlag hatte und ich nicht vor 20 Uhr aus dem Büro kam. Sehr unregelmäßiges Laufen haben mich bis Mitte Januar wieder auf 92 kg angehoben. Da ich es immer noch nicht schaffe, regelmäßig Sport zu machen, halte ich mich zur Zeit zwischen 90,5 kg und 91,4 kg. Da ich einer sitzenden Tätigkeit nachgehe und nur kurze Strecken gehen muss, ist es leichter sich zu halten, als noch abzunehmen. Allerdings habe ich mir fest vorgenommen heute und morgen zu trainieren und dafür lieber 1 Stunde ab jetzt wieder früher an der Arbeit zu sein, damit ich auch ja pünktlich wieder rauskomme.
Bei mir ist es wahrscheinlich nicht das Wasser, was mich zu schwer macht, sondern eher die mangelnde Bewegung und mit Sicherheit die nicht immer gute Ernährung.


----------



## bikediva (25. Februar 2008)

nein die narkose hat kasse gezahlt, da sie medizinisch notwendig war.einer der vier zähne war wohl ziemlich groß und irgedwie komisch in den kiefer gewachsen. ja hoffe du hats keine schmerzen mehr???


----------



## x-rossi (25. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wunschgewicht 80 KG
> realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG
> Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG
> 25.02.2008: 82,0 KG
> ...


herzlichen glückwunsch, google  

aber dass du die ganze zeit über erbsen gezählt hast, hast du verschwiegen, oder? hast du privat keine zeit, deine ernährung umzustellen, sodass du nicht mehr alles zählen musst und trotzdem dein gewicht halten könntest oder sogar noch verringern?



Mareskan schrieb:


> ich steige dann auch mal in die Fett-Muss-Weg-Runde ein.
> 
> ...  und die Ernährung sollte umgestellt werden. Nun ist es fast 2 Monate her und was soll ich sagen... Es klappt!!
> 
> ...


auch dir: saubere leistung!  

die ernährungsumstellung ist anscheinend das a und o, möchte man schnell und locker zum zielgewicht kommen. anschließendes naschen fällt danach leichter zu kompensieren, als während der gewichtsabnahme.



Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Ist ja schon krass, was ihr für Gewichtsschwankungen habt
> 
> Mampft ihr soviel, oder wie schafft ihr es, soviel KG zuzunehmen?


liebevoll über 15 jahre "an trainiert"


----------



## LauraPeter87 (25. Februar 2008)

Glückwunsch an alle, die ihr Wunschgewicht erreicht haben! Ihr könnt stolz auf euch sein  


@x-rossi: Wie machst Du das eigentlich immer mit dem Essen bei der Arbeit? Heißt ja, jeden Abend vorbereiten und dann mitnehmen, oder?
Isst Du ab und zu auch "andere" Sachen, also z. Bsp. wenn Du zum Essen eingeladen bist o.ä.? Gibts dann auch mal "normale Spaghetti Bolognese"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (25. Februar 2008)

ja klar, laura.

am samstag habe ich bei einem umzug geholfen und dort gab es lecker pizza, wurstsuppe, kuchen und kartoffelsalat. das machte am nächsten tag dann aber sogleich +100 g auf der waage. ist ja nicht schlimm. ich bin ja schon alt und treffe mich demnach nicht mehr täglich mit freunden oder bekannten, wie vor 10 jahren noch. von daher komme ich gar nicht mehr so oft dazu, "ausserhalb des alltags" zu essen.

und heute habe ich zum ersten mal nach 6 wochen "gesündigt" und mir 100 g gebrannte wasabi-nüsse gekauft. waren die lecker. aber jetzt bin ich auch schon wieder befriedigt. ich konnte nicht anders, war wie ferngesteuert. die gebrannten mandeln haben schon aus 100 m geduftet. ich musste da hin.

ich bin mir momentan gar nicht mal so sicher, ob ich richtig nach vollwertküche koche. vollwert bedeutet ja eigentlich, dass man z.b. gemüse auch nicht verkocht, sondern schonend gart oder im spezialtopf dünstet. aber so mache ich das gar nicht.

mein geheimnis liegt wohl nur in den 5 äpfeln täglich, dem birchermüsli morgens und dem waldorfsalat vor jeder mahlzeit. die rezepte für die mahlzeiten habe ich allesamt von "marions kochbuch de" und haben es hier und da richtig in sich. z.b. das ebbly-risotto. da darf ich mir schön 50 g parmesan und 50 g gorgonzola beimengen. riecht gut, schmeckt gut und tut gut.

und gleich koche ich das abendessen und mache davon die doppelte portion, wie du schon vermutet hast, damit ich morgen auf der arbeit was gutes zu essen habe. dort gibt es eine mikrowelle und da mache ich es schnell in 2 minuten auf stufe 1 warm, während ich den waldorfsalat verdrücke.

ich schicke dir mal eben eine pm mit dem rezept von dem zu, was ich heute gegessen habe. wirst staunen.


----------



## joob45 (25. Februar 2008)

werde jetzt auch mal mit machen.

derzeit 183 cm und die werden auch bleiben  gewicht; 82,5
ziel 78 !! sollte doch zu packen sein und wenn ich bedenke was das dann an geld gespart wäre dann könnte ich mein gutes altes nc1 noch locker jahre weiterfahren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo joob45
Wieso Geld sparen?
Biken ist doch Energieverschwendung 

Dir, wie allen hier, viel Erfolg bei deinem/eurem Vorhaben,
MfG Kai
P.S.: Bin heute 2,5h und 50km gefahren.
Heute morgen hatte ich 76,65g auf der (extrem unzuverläsigen/ungenauen) Waage.
Aber das Wetter soll ja schlechter werden, oder?


----------



## ZakMcCracken (25. Februar 2008)

bikediva schrieb:


> nein die narkose hat kasse gezahlt, da sie medizinisch notwendig war.einer der vier zähne war wohl ziemlich groß und irgedwie komisch in den kiefer gewachsen. ja hoffe du hats keine schmerzen mehr???



Säbelzahntiger?  

bei mir alles ok, backe nicht mehr dick - schmerzen sind zum aushalten - wetter shice


----------



## KaiservonChina (25. Februar 2008)

soooo ....

gratulier euch erstmal zu euren erreichten Zielen, ihr seid spitze !!   

auf dass ihrs halten und auf den Zielen noch weiter aufbauen könnt 

und zu mir: wie die Abendwaage prophezeit hat, net ganz so rosig, wie es am tag zuvor vielleicht noch aussah, aber langsam nährt sichs Eichhörnle und immerhin, es geht abwärts :

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
--------------------------------- 
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF >
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF > Andere Waage
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF >
--------------------------------- 
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF
14.01.2008 --- 83.2kg / 20.0 bF
21.01.2008 --- 81.8kg / 19.5 bF
28.01.2008 --- 81.2kg / 19.5 bF
04.02.2008 --- 81.4kg / 18.5 bF
11.02.2008 --- 82.4kg / 19.0 bF
18.02.2008 --- 81.7kg / 24.2 bF > Andere Waage
*25.02.2008 --- 80.8kg / 23.7 bF* > 


mein Ziel U80 belohne ich mir mit einer Radlerhose - lang mit Polster, das wird super, vielleicht dauerts ja gar nimmer so lange 

Machts gut bis bald!
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Februar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> langsam nährt sichs Eichhörnle



0,9kg pro Woche, langsam?  

Na ja, Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall.
Wirst ja langsam zur Elfe, wa? 

Viel Spaß bei der Suche nach einer Radhose, hast du dir verdient 

Gruß,
dir und allen weiteren weiterhin viel Erfolg auf deinem/eurem Weg,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (26. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> )
> 04.02.2008: 84,7 KG (- 0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,7 %; Muskel 40,1 %
> 11.02.2008: 83,8 KG ( -0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,3 %, Muskel 40,2 %
> 18.02.2008: 83,3 KG ( -0,5 KG) Fettanteil: 18,0 %, Muskel 40,3 %
> ...


*[/QUOTE]

Und sag mal bitte wie du Muskel anteil rechnen?*


----------



## Boardercrime (26. Februar 2008)

@KaiservonChina: Gratuliere..bei mir hats gestern auch noch nicht so rosig ausgesehen, wird wahrscheinlich bei mir morgen wieder nichts mit < 85KG.
Falls es so sein wird werde ich eine Fastenwoche einlegen, habe die Schnauze voll...


----------



## tschobi (26. Februar 2008)

Und sag mal bitte wie du Muskel anteil rechnen?[/QUOTE]

Denke das er sich einfach auf eine Waage stellt, die auch den Muskelanteil messen soll
Oder?


----------



## sekt88 (26. Februar 2008)

LBM-Lean body mass und er hat kein 40 kg muscle!


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch, google
> 
> aber dass du die ganze zeit über erbsen gezählt hast, hast du verschwiegen, oder? hast du privat keine zeit, deine ernährung umzustellen, sodass du nicht mehr alles zählen musst und trotzdem dein gewicht halten könntest oder sogar noch verringern?


Danke für die Glückwünsche. Hört man immer gerne  Mit den Erbsen zählen hast Du falsch verstanden. Ich habe die ganze Zeit keine Erbsen gezählt und will es auch nun beim Gewicht halten nicht tun. Ich bin eher unsicher was ich nun essen darf, was ich mir auch mal gönnen darf ohne zu zunehmen. Seit November so gut wie kein Alkohol, seit Januar keine Schokolade, keine Nüsse (Pistazien, geröstete Erdnüsse). Da sind eben meine Laster und ich weiß nicht wieviel ich davon essen darf.

Momentan habe ich wie Du kein Bedarf an sonem Zeugs aber irgenwann wirds sicherlich wieder kommen. Und mal klecker Buffetessen beim Chinesen wäre auch mal was......Das nutze ich dann halt auch aus   

Noch weniger Kilos kenen ich so gut wie gar nicht. Mit 27 hatte ich mal kurzzeitig 78,5 Kg....um die 80 Kg hatte ich selten und so richtig wohl habe ich mich auch nicht dabei gefühlt. Ich denke mein jetziges Gewicht ist ok, wenns jetzt weniger wird, habe ich auch erst mal keine Bedenken. Ich forciere das aber nicht. Ich find mich auch so ganz hübsch und sportlich   



sekt88 schrieb:


> LBM-Lean body mass und er hat kein 40 kg muscle!


 Keine Ahnung wie meine Waage den Muskelanteil misst  Hab ich nach der Waage zu viel oder zu wenig? Die mitgelieferte Tabelle sagt mir jedenfalls, dass ich in die Kategorie "wenig Muskeln" falle wenn ich unter 40 hätte. 

Keine Ahnung wie genau die Tchibowage das misst.


----------



## x-rossi (26. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche. Hört man immer gerne  Mit den Erbsen zählen hast Du falsch verstanden. Ich habe die ganze Zeit keine Erbsen gezählt und will es auch nun beim Gewicht halten nicht tun.


ach sooo!




Google schrieb:


> Ich bin eher unsicher was ich nun essen darf, was ich mir auch mal gönnen darf ohne zu zunehmen. Seit November so gut wie kein Alkohol, seit Januar keine Schokolade, keine Nüsse (Pistazien, geröstete Erdnüsse). Da sind eben meine Laster und ich weiß nicht wieviel ich davon essen darf.


ich denke mal, dass zwei tage in der woche für genüsslichkeiten ganz okee und für die psyche auch nicht so verkehrt sind. das habe ich gestern nach den gebrannten wasabi-nüssen schnell gemerkt. man darf dann halt nicht wieder permanent in den naschkasten fallen und sich den eigenen boden unter den füßen weg futtern, weil man dann wieder sehr schlecht mit den händen oben an den rand des kastens kommt, um sich raus zu hangeln  

eventuell ist dein jetziges zielgewicht aber immer noch recht kritisch, da du dir ja selber nicht sicher bist, was jetzt zu tun wäre. mehr essen, wieder zunehmen? nicht gut. noch ein bisschen weiter abnehmen und dann wieder mehr essen, um dann wöchentlicherweise bis zu 1kg zu und ab zu nehmen? vielleicht besser.  

aber ich denke, egal wie du es auch machst, wir sind alle mit dir   




Google schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich wie Du kein Bedarf an sonem Zeugs aber irgenwann wirds sicherlich wieder kommen. Und mal klecker Buffetessen beim Chinesen wäre auch mal was......Das nutze ich dann halt auch aus


eben! warum nicht mal einen tag schön auswärts essen und sich lecker bedienen lassen. aber es sollte bei einem oder zwei tagen in der woche bleiben. erst mal. man kann sich ja nach und nach orientieren, wann man womit wieviel zunimmt. du hast dir so viel mühe gegeben bis jetzt ... warum den erfolg, das ziel selber wieder negieren.



Google schrieb:


> Ich find mich auch so ganz hübsch und sportlich


ist das wichtigste


----------



## KaiservonChina (26. Februar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> 0,9kg pro Woche, langsam?
> 
> Na ja, Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall.
> Wirst ja langsam zur Elfe, wa?
> ...



Särs Kai

naja langsam waren 0.9 kg jetzt vielleicht nicht, aber in 9 Wochen hat schon manch einer en bissel mehr angenommen  ... aber ich kann mir wenigstens sagen, dass ich auch noch gut lebe .
und Elfe ???? jetzt aber mal halblang mit den Lobeshymnen 
Muss mal schauen, hab so einige Radhosenfavoriten von 60 Euros bis 120, alles lang mit Polster - muss auch mal noch das Forum durchstöbern nach Tipps - aber mer soll ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben 

@Bordercrime: Die Waage ist irgendwie immer gleichzeitig größter Freund und Feind... aber damit müssen wir leben schätz ich . Hatt mir auch schon mal überlegt zu fasten, aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht wann, weil man soll sich ja schon Zeit dafür nehmen und nicht einfach nebenher nix essen, hab ich mal gehört...
Wird dein Fasten nach dem Programm "Schrank zunageln" durchgeführt oder machst dus anders?

Grüße an euch Abnehmwütigen und Gewichthalter!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihr, 

Morgen steht mein Einkauf für die Fastenwoche an!
Werde mich dann mit allen wichtigen Dingen ausrüsten. 
Habe dann ja 3 Tage frei und hoffe, dass ich die 2 Tage auch noch aushalte, an denen ich arbeiten muss. Aber wichtig war mir, die ersten 2-3 Tage frei zu haben, ich denke das sind die härtesten Tage!

Werde mir dann noch ein paar gute Bücher suchen und dann kanns losgehen!

@Google: Das wichtigste ist doch, dass Du Dich wohl fühlst! Und dann 2 Kilo hin oder her... das ist doch dann Nebensache  

@Boardercrime: "Trotz-fasten" ist aber glaube ich nicht das Richtige... klingt so nach "ich ess jetzt einfach nichts mehr"... korrigier' mich, wenn ich falsch liege!

VG Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Särs Kai
> naja langsam waren 0.9 kg jetzt vielleicht nicht, aber in 9 Wochen hat schon manch einer en bissel mehr angenommen  ... aber ich kann mir wenigstens sagen, dass ich auch noch gut lebe .
> und Elfe ???? jetzt aber mal halblang mit den Lobeshymnen
> Muss mal schauen, hab so einige Radhosenfavoriten von 60 Euros bis 120, alles lang mit Polster - muss auch mal noch das Forum durchstöbern nach Tipps - aber mer soll ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben


Hallo Gerd.

Wenn du jetzt für 30g 70h in der Woche gefahren wärst D), könnte ich deine Aussage ja noch verstehen, aber so?
Nein, da fehlt mir das Verständnis.

Du kannst dir auch noch sagen, dass zu schnell abnehmen auch nicht soooo gut ist .
Klimaerwärmung hin oder her. Noch ist nicht Sommer 
Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich.

Also ich würde mir als Elfe ja eher schwul vorkommen 

Nimm lieber eine günstigere Bike-Hose und kauf dir eine lange und eine kurze (wenn dir die auch noch fehlt).
Man muss kein Vermögen ausgeben, um durch den "Winter" zu kommen.
Meine lange Hose (Gonso) hat 80,- gekostet (fand ich schon recht viel).
Ich bin mit ihr soweit zufrieden.
Ich habe es aber recht schnell geschafft, die Aufschriften zu zerstören und auch den Reißverschluss kaputt zu machen.
Von der Funktion ist diese Hose aber sehr gut, finde ich.

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Google: Das wichtigste ist doch, dass Du Dich wohl fühlst! Und dann 2 Kilo hin oder her... das ist doch dann Nebensache


  Stimmt  82 KG ist mein Wohlfühlgewicht  Bei 2 Kg fühl ich mich schon net sooo wohl und bei 80 KG hatte ich mich in der Vergangenheit nicht so spritzig beim Sport gefühlt. Zunehmen will ich jedenfalls nicht mehr, wenn ich jetzt noch ein bisserl abnehme ohne das ich es darauf anlege und ich mich weiterhin körperlich wohl fühle, solls auch gut sein  

Ich bin mal gespannt welche Erfahrungen Du beim Fasten sammelst, wie Du Dich fühlst. Berichte mal.

@[email protected] Ja, lieber noch ein bisserl verlieren und dann probieren was passiert wenn man ab und an auch mal über die Stränge schlägt. Ich bleib ja hier in der _Nachsorge_ und werde weiter berichten.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (26. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Morgen steht mein Einkauf für die Fastenwoche an!
> Werde mich dann mit allen wichtigen Dingen ausrüsten.


viel spaß! ich bin schon auf deine erfahrungen gespannt


----------



## Mareskan (26. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Aber wichtig war mir, die ersten 2-3 Tage frei zu haben, ich denke das sind die härtesten Tage!VG Laura



Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an und wünsche dir viel Erfolg beim Fasten. Schreib bitte deine Erfahrungen hier in den Thread, denn auch ich bin schon sehr gespannt!

Grüße


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank euch allen!!!    

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch allen!!!
> 
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten!


Ich würde die Antwort kopieren.
Ich denke, die Frage nach dem Bericht kommt noch öfter  
*schonganzgespanntaufdenBerichtwart* 

Gruß Kai


----------



## haumdaucher (27. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

wollte mal meine kleine Erfahrung hier rein schreiben. Ich habe jetzt innerhalb eines Jahres von 112kg auf gerade eben gewogene 88kg abgenommen.

An sich war es sogar ganz einfach... Angefangen hat es damit dass ich langsam Interesse dafür entwickelt habe die verschiedensten Sachen zu kochen... Mittlerweile bin ich dann soweit dass ich mich relativ vollwertig und Kalorien- und Fettarm ernähre ohne dabei auf den eigentlichen Genuss zu verzichten.

Zudem habe ich begonnen jeden morgen nach dem Aufstehen >100 Situps und >100 Liegestütz zu absolvieren. Dasselbe Abends nochmal vor dem Bett gehen.

Ich habe in diesem Jahr jetzt dermaßen an Umfang und Gewicht verloren dass ich mich mittlerweile wie ein relativ neuer Mensch fühle.

Falls es jemanden Interesiert was ich so koche.. hier hab ich mal paar Beispiele. Die Bilder sind von mir, somit muss das Forenteam keine Copyrightsverletzung fürchten.
















Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich wirklich mal mit Lebensmitteln an sich ausseinanderzusetzen um überhaupt mal zu begreifen was gute, schlechte, minderwertige Lebensmittel darstellt bzw. um zu begreifen womit man wirklich abnimmt. 

Bester Gruß,

Mike


----------



## x-rossi (27. Februar 2008)

haumdaucher schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt innerhalb eines Jahres von 112kg auf gerade eben gewogene 88kg abgenommen.
> 
> Zudem habe ich begonnen jeden morgen nach dem Aufstehen >100 Situps und >100 Liegestütz zu absolvieren. Dasselbe Abends nochmal vor dem Bett gehen.
> 
> Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich wirklich mal mit Lebensmitteln an sich ausseinanderzusetzen um überhaupt mal zu begreifen was gute, schlechte, minderwertige Lebensmittel darstellt bzw. um zu begreifen womit man wirklich abnimmt.


saubere leistung, mike.

freut mich zu hören, dass sich noch weitere gedanken um eine anständige ernährung machen und nicht nur jene nahrungsmittel reduzieren, welche sie aus gewohnheit zu sich nehmen. alleine wenn ich schon die mengen deiner marinierten bohnen mit hackbällchen auf eine person umrechne ... sehr lecker:

125 g hack
150 g bohnen
50 g tomaten
40 g feta
und jede menge öl ...

bis auf die fleischmenge gleichen sich die mengen zu meinen rezepten fast deckend. du gönnst dir vom fleisch 75 g mehr , werde ich aber in zukunft auch machen. die beine verlangen wieder danach. jaja, manche leute wissen halt nicht, was gut ist  

aber auf die situps und liegestütze hätte ich keine lust


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

Die Rezepte sehen wirklich lecker aus  

Ich muss schon sagen, ich war heute Morgen etwas schockiert, als ich mich mal wieder auf die Waage getraut habe: 59,1 kg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Ich mache ja momentan wirklich viel Sport, wenn ich das zu früher vergleiche. Und ich esse kontrolliert - auch vor allem im Vergleich zu früher. Daher wundert mich dieses Gewicht schon irgendwie. Hätte eher auf 57 gehofft...

Immerhin hab ich jetzt genug, das ich beim Fasten loswerden kann. 

Einen schönen Tag euch allen!

Laura


----------



## Larse (27. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Die Rezepte sehen wirklich lecker aus
> 
> ...



Schwanger bist nicht, oder? Man weiß ja nie.........


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. Februar 2008)

Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (27. Februar 2008)

haumdaucher schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wollte mal meine kleine Erfahrung hier rein schreiben. Ich habe jetzt innerhalb eines Jahres von 112kg auf gerade eben gewogene 88kg abgenommen.
> 
> ...



Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Erfolg! Wie groß bist du denn? Bzw, auf welches Gewicht willst du noch?

100Situps ist schon nicht einfach, aber für sportliche nicht so ein großes Problem, aber 100Liegestütz ist in unserer Gewichtsklasse schon Topleistung.  
Bin schon ein Bursche mit ordentlich Kraft in den Oberarmen, aber von dir möchte ich auch keine gezimmert bekommen  

Mit der Ernährungsumstellung, bzw. bewussterem Essen abzunehmen ist einfach da A und O. Sport sollte natürlich nicht vernachlässigt werden, ist aber nur zweitranig!


----------



## Boardercrime (27. Februar 2008)

Grösse: 181cm

07.06.2007 G: 87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G :87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87.0 KG BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85.0 KG BU: 88.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU: 87.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 87.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
---------------------------------------------------
16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90.0 cm
30.01.2008 G: 85.5 KG BU: 89.0 cm
06.02.2008 -- Refeed Woche (Ferien ) -------
13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm    

Würd mich nicht wundern wenn ich nächste Woche noch ein Kilo schwerer bin trotz fasten. Vielleicht sollte ich mal das Gegenteil esse, Hamburger mit Pommes,Schokolade,etc...


----------



## Larse (27. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Nein



Na, zum Glück, sonst wär das Fasten auch nicht unbedingt der Bringer 

Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg!

Gruß Markus


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Februar 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> soooo ....
> 
> gratulier euch erstmal zu euren erreichten Zielen, ihr seid spitze !!
> 
> ...




Wer kauft denn jetzt noch(um die Jahreszeit) lange Hosen, um dich zu belohnen mußt ne kurze kaufen das du auch siehst wenn die Muckis beim radeln arbeiten.... 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. Februar 2008)

Lass dich nicht verarschen, ich fahre auch nur mit langen Hosen, die kurzen haben so gewisse Nachteile bzgl. Tieren...


----------



## KaiservonChina (27. Februar 2008)

hehe Powermuskeln schaffen zu sehen ist natürlich schon net schlecht, aber wie Stefan geschrieben hat, einmal Tiere, zum andern die Wärme (grad auch wegem Knie)... aber beim nächsten Etappenziel kommt dann die Kurze  (aber erst nach dem Traumtouren Transalpschmöker  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Februar 2008)

Grins, also ich weiß ja net wo ihr fahrt, aber mit "tieren" hatt ich noch nie Streß.
Bin auch ein starker Schwitzer, aber trotzdem no problem....


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich fahre durch den Wald, durch Gebüsche, Schlammlöcher, durch Sträucher und da gibt es Zecken, Schlangen, Wespen, Bremsen, Spinnen usw. und ich hab immer noch 3 sichtbare Stichwunden von dem letzten Sommer


----------



## x-rossi (27. Februar 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> 07.06.2007 G: 87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
> 24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
> ...


Boardercrime, ich glaube dir nicht, dass du fastest. folgst du da einem bestimmten system?

was verstehst du persönlich unter dem begriff fasten?


----------



## haumdaucher (27. Februar 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> saubere leistung, mike.
> 
> freut mich zu hören, dass sich noch weitere gedanken um eine anständige ernährung machen und nicht nur jene nahrungsmittel reduzieren, welche sie aus gewohnheit zu sich nehmen. alleine wenn ich schon die mengen deiner marinierten bohnen mit hackbällchen auf eine person umrechne ... sehr lecker:
> 
> ...



Danke für das Lob!
Muss aber dazu asgen dass die Liegestütz und Situps mittlerweile zum Aufstehprogramm gehören... ohne bin ich wie gerädert.. das bringt den Kreislauf früh um fünf in Schwung 

Seit heute habe ich endlich mein Bike hier stehen. Sobald ich mir noch paar Klamotten besorgt habe, habe ich mir vorgenommen das Auto nur noch am Wochenende zu benutzen.. den Rest der Woche das Fahrrad zur Arbeit und auch sonst wos geht 



			
				tschobi schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Erfolg! Wie groß bist du denn? Bzw, auf welches Gewicht willst du noch?
> 
> 100Situps ist schon nicht einfach, aber für sportliche nicht so ein großes Problem, aber 100Liegestütz ist in unserer Gewichtsklasse schon Topleistung.
> Bin schon ein Bursche mit ordentlich Kraft in den Oberarmen, aber von dir möchte ich auch keine gezimmert bekommen
> ...



Ich bin ~188cm und möchte noch auf umme 80 runter. Andererseits würd ich auch mein jetziges Gewicht von ~88kg halten wenn ich noch mehr Fett durch Muskeln ersetzen könnte. Dann wär mir das Gewicht relativ wurscht.

Zu den Situps und Liegestütz...
Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich das ganze nicht auf einmal durchziehe! Ich mach halt 1x40 und 2x30 Stütz. Das geht schon. Immer ne halbe Minute Pause dazwischen. Bei den Situps dasselbe. Oberarme an sich hab ich nicht wirklich. 

Falls es interessiert, so schau ich momentan aus... von "Oberarmen wie Arni" oder durchtrainiert kann keine Rede sein


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Februar 2008)

Na ja grad ein Hering biste aber auch net, hast doch nen guten Body...

Dann mußt pumpen gehen dann kannst du dein ziel mit weniger Fett und mehr muckis erreichen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## haumdaucher (27. Februar 2008)

Moin Stolli,

naja, Pumpen gehen... das glaub ich wiederrum liegt mir nich so. Das wäre ja dann wieder Zwang da dauernd ins Studio zu rennen... ist mir dann doch irgendwo zu stressig 

An dein Avatarbild komm ich bei weitem nicht ran  Bin zwar kein Hering aber auch kein Hecht... eher ein Karpfen... Das Schwein des Weihers... *hüstel*

Mal schaun was so jetzt erstmal noch runter geht und man mit Situps und Stützen machen kann...

Vieleicht reissts mich ja doch irgendwann und ich renn zum "pumpen" 

Gruß,
Mike

Nachtrag: 
Übrigens zum Thema essen nochmal. Auf alles verzichten bringt auch nichts. Im Gegenteil. Ich bin der Meinung man darf ruhig auch mal schwach werden. Wenn der Körper geradezu nach Zucker schreit und man gönnt sich ne kleine Rippe Schoki, ist das immernoch besser als wenn sich das ganze aufstaud und man irgendwann ne Fressattacke bekommt. 
Und zum gesunden Essen... gesund muss nicht immer geschmackloser Ekel-Tofu sein... man kann so unendlich viel variieren.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Februar 2008)

Na dann solltest du deine Liegestütz mal variieren, mal breit mal schmal, auf der Faust auf der Hand oder Fingerspitzen.
Damit kannst du den ganzen Oberkörperbereich trainieren und mit Laufen stärkst du die Rumpfmuskulatur, laufen oder Inlineskaten.
Das alles mal als Tip.
Viel Erfolg weiterhin.
Gruß
Stolli
Ps.: Und mit der Fresserei hast du recht, seh ich genauso.....


----------



## haumdaucher (28. Februar 2008)

Moin Stolli,

das mit dem variieren werd ich mal versuchen.
Vielleicht beim "Abendprogramm" mal die Faust oder Finger mitbenutzen.

Werd das mal probiern.

Dankö


----------



## tschobi (28. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Also ich fahre durch den Wald, durch Gebüsche, Schlammlöcher, durch Sträucher und da gibt es Zecken, Schlangen, Wespen, Bremsen, Spinnen usw. und ich hab immer noch 3 sichtbare Stichwunden von dem letzten Sommer



Heiße Gegend wo du da wohnst. Ist ja jedes mal ein richtiges Abenteuer auf Tour zu gehen, was?


----------



## tschobi (28. Februar 2008)

haumdaucher schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob!
> Muss aber dazu asgen dass die Liegestütz und Situps mittlerweile zum Aufstehprogramm gehören... ohne bin ich wie gerädert.. das bringt den Kreislauf früh um fünf in Schwung
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar, viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan123 (28. Februar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Heiße Gegend wo du da wohnst. Ist ja jedes mal ein richtiges Abenteuer auf Tour zu gehen, was?



Ist zwar oT, aber ein Freund von mir ist vor 2 Jahren mit einem Reh kollidiert. Der gute lag eine Woche im Krankenhaus und das Reh wurde von der Polizei per Fangschuss getötet, da es sich auch so schwer verletzt hat................ (Es war eine Polizistin, und die musste 3x (!!!) schiessen, bis das Reh endlich tot war)


----------



## pisskopp (28. Februar 2008)

Können Frauen also auch , nebst schlecht einparken auch schlecht schiessen?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. Februar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Heiße Gegend wo du da wohnst. Ist ja jedes mal ein richtiges Abenteuer auf Tour zu gehen, was?



So als kleiner Anreiz für euch was man nachem erfolgreichen abnehmen machen kann 







@ tschobi: ^^ es war ein Abenteuer, bzw. ein Sprung ins ungewisse, aka ins dunkle


----------



## x-rossi (29. Februar 2008)

achtung, baum!  

-

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 15.02.2008 - 82,7 kg
freitag 22.02.2008 - 81,2 kg
freitag 29.02.2008 - 81,0 kg

eieieiei, och menno! die letzten beiden tage war ich schon auf 80,7 und hoffte - einfach nur, um zu prollen   - auf eine 79 vor dem komma. nix ist damit geworden.

jetzt muss ich die vergangene woche mit der kommenden vergleichen, was da "schief" gelaufen ist. 

es wäre jetzt auch nicht schlimm gewesen, wenn das gewicht höher gelegen hätte als letzten freitag. das unangenehme ist die ungewisseheit, woran es liegt, welche faktoren dazu geführt haben, dass der gewichtsverlust ins stocken geraten ist.

sollte das jetzt der zeitpunkt sein, an dem der gewichtsverlust nun langsamer von statten geht, soll es mir recht sein. das tempo ist mir schon seit 2 wochen nicht mehr ganz geheuer gewesen.

mal sehen, mal sehen.


----------



## Harry_I (29. Februar 2008)

*"Eier und Speck zum Frühstück statt Flakes senkt das Herzinfarktrisiko"*

So steht es in der neuen Men´s Health. Den Artikel habe ich am Kiosk überflogen. Schaut ruhig mal rein.

Es wird den "ach so schlechten Fetten" der Zahn gezogen. D.h. Fett (auch tierisches) ist keineswegs so schlecht wie viele Diätberater es gerne hätten.

Vor allem in Bezug auf die Arterienverkalkung (=Ursache für Herzinfarkt).

Wie immer gilt für uns "mündige" Esser: Nicht in Extreme verfallen, sondern seinen Horizont erweitern und die für einen passenden Schlüsse ziehen.

Somit hat sowohl Sekt mit seinen "LowCarb" wie auch X-Rossi mit der "Vollwerternährung" recht. Man muss Erkenntnisse nur entsprechend interpretieren.

Meine Interpretation: "Remoulade auf Leberwurst"  (mir schmeckts jedenfalls)


----------



## LauraPeter87 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihr, 

ich wollte mich nur kurz melden und Bescheid geben, dass es mir (noch) gut geht. 
Gestern war Entlastungstag und ich habe mich brav an den Ernährungsplan gehalten. 

Jetzt bin ich grade dabei, das Glaubersalz zu trinken. Aber ich glaube, ich krieg das Glas nicht leer. Das ist ja sowas von widerlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Auf einen Schluck Glaubersalz brauch ich 3 Schluck Vittel (zum Glück hab ich die 1,5 L-Flasche genommen). 
Jetzt steht das Glas neben mir und wartet... beim letzten Schluck hats mich wirklich gewürgt. Hm, weiß nicht, was ich nun machen soll. 

Werde mich jetzt ein bisschen mit leichter Hausarbeit beschäftigen und dann später mein Süppchen kochen  


@rossi: Gib Bescheid, wenn Du weißt, woran es liegt/lag  
Finde Deine Abnahme aber nach wie vor klasse und ich denke das wichtigste ist, dass Du eine neue Einstellung zum Essen hast!
Die erhoffe ich mir auch! Und dann geht hoffentlich alles ein bisschen leichter...



Wünsche euch allen einen guten Tag!

Laura


----------



## Boardercrime (29. Februar 2008)

27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm 

Heute morgen 83.9 KG 

@Stefan_Yoah: Geiler Sprung, steckt dass das Trail 1 gut weg ?


----------



## tschobi (29. Februar 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> 
> Jetzt steht das Glas neben mir und wartet... beim letzten Schluck hats mich wirklich gewürgt. Hm, weiß nicht, was ich nun machen soll.
> ...


Es gibt doch auch Alternativen, soweit ich weiß. Buttermilch, Sauerkrautsaft zB.

Will mich da aber nicht einmischen. Wünsch dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. Februar 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> 27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
> 
> Heute morgen 83.9 KG
> 
> @Stefan_Yoah: Geiler Sprung, steckt dass das Trail 1 gut weg ?



Das schluckt alles außer kleine Steine und Wurzeln  

Hab die Federung modifiziert bei meine 120KG hatte ich hinten von der 300er Standard Feder auf eine 700er gewechselt und  in jedem Holm an der Gabel 1 Bar. (Hardtail)
Jetzt hab ich eine 550er Feder drin und vorne in den Holmen je 0,2Bar Druck, hab noch an der Gabel 1,7cm Restfederweg und hinten am Dämpfer 1cm Restfederweg von ca. 9cm gesamt. (Gemessen nach dem ich den Sprung unsauber gelandet hatte )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (29. Februar 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> *"Eier und Speck zum Frühstück statt Flakes senkt das Herzinfarktrisiko"*
> 
> Es wird den "ach so schlechten Fetten" der Zahn gezogen. D.h. Fett (auch tierisches) ist keineswegs so schlecht wie viele Diätberater es gerne hätten.
> 
> Somit hat sowohl Sekt mit seinen "LowCarb" wie auch X-Rossi mit der "Vollwerternährung" recht. Man muss Erkenntnisse nur entsprechend interpretieren.


ich koche mit sehr viel öl, butter, butaris, speck und äh ... ja! natürlich nicht übermäßig viel, aber so, dass das essen richtig gut schmeckt. und ich nehme damit ab. andere faktoren spielen natürlich da mit rein. aber die lasse ich hier, wie gewünscht, unerwähnt.




LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich grade dabei, das Glaubersalz zu trinken. Aber ich glaube, ich krieg das Glas nicht leer. Das ist ja sowas von widerlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jetzt steht das Glas neben mir und wartet... beim letzten Schluck hats mich wirklich gewürgt. Hm, weiß nicht, was ich nun machen soll.
> 
> ...


am besten: augen zu und durch! ist echt keine feine sache, muss aber. wenn ich jetzt so auf die uhr schaue, ist's bei dir aber schon geschehen, gelle?

also, nicht aufgeben, das wird schon werden.



tschobi schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch Alternativen, soweit ich weiß. Buttermilch, Sauerkrautsaft zB.


das sind die "sanften" abführmittel, die dann während der fastentage verwendung finden. das glaubersalz nimmt man für die erste komplettentleerung.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (29. Februar 2008)

Habe das Glas mit dem Glaubersalz bis auf einen letzten Schluck leerbekommen. 
War auch einige Male auf der Toilette (auch wegen dem vielen Trinken), aber sooo extrem war die Wirkung bisher nicht!
Mein Vater meinte aber, dass ein Arzt mal zu ihm meinte, dass das auch von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden ist...

Morgen werde ich vielleicht eine Runde spazieren gehen (soll ja stürmisch werden) und/oder schwimmen und am Sonntag dann ne Runde schwimmen oder Radfahren.


----------



## x-rossi (29. Februar 2008)

dass es bei dir nicht die selbe "durchschlagende" wirkung zeigte, ist interessant. ich dachte, die wirkung sei bei allen gleich. gut zu wissen, dass es unterschiede gibt.

um so neugieriger bin ich auf deine erlebnisse während der fastenzeit. lass es dir gut gehen!


----------



## Mareskan (29. Februar 2008)

Ein Arbeitskollege ist auch vor 2 Wochen mit dem Fasten angefangen und er meinte auch nur schmunzelnd ... nachdem er das Glaubersalz genommen hatte dauerte es 30 min für eine komplette Darmentleerung. Und sicherlich gibt es Unterschiede da jeder Darm verschieden "gefüllt" ist.

Sei es drum, viel Erfolg beim Fasten und das du bis zu deinem gesetzten Ziel durchhälst.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## RennKröte (29. Februar 2008)

Ein Mikroklyst ist eigentlich besser um den Darm letzlich von den Resten zu befreien, damit man sich während des Fastens nicht selbst "vergiftet"....

Wenn Du beim Fasten ca. 5-7kg verlierst, so sind hinter her auf jeden Fall 3-5kg wieder drauf!!!

Wenn man Speck und Eier ist und dabei abnimmt, so liegt das an der Zusammenstellung der Nahrungsmittel. Das ist fast nur Eiweiß, da kann der Körper so gut wie nix ansetzen, der Stoffwechsel verbraucht fast mehr Energie die Eiweiße zu verbrennen, als dass sie dem Körper Energie (Kohlenhydrate) liefern. Energie hat hier eigentlich nur das Fett.....

Sehr effizient ist es bei sportlichen Aktivitäten eine Ernährung mit viel fettarmen Eiweiß zu sich zu nehmen. Eiweiß ist wichtig für den Muskelaufbau und deren Regeneration....der Bedarf ist in den ersten 2h nach dem Sport am höchsten!!!!

Günstig sind 6 kleine Portionen über den Tag zu essen und dabei immer mindestens eine Faust große Portion fettarmes Eiweiß. Kohlenhydrate sehr gering halten und nur vollwertige....

Sollte ne richtig lange, harte Tour anstehen, so würde ich nur Kohlenhydrate zu mir nehmen, ca 45-90 Minuten vorher...und hinter her nur Eiweiß. Man kann aber auch kleine Portionen in die Tour integrieren.


----------



## x-rossi (29. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wenn Du beim Fasten ca. 5-7kg verlierst, so sind hinter her auf jeden Fall 3-5kg wieder drauf!!!


  kannst du gut im kopf rechnen? dann schau mal bei mir:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg
freitag 18.01.2008 - 87,8 kg (der große sprung kam vom fasten)
freitag 25.01.2008 - 87,2 kg
freitag 01.02.2008 - 85,6 kg
freitag 08.02.2008 - 84,3 kg
freitag 15.02.2008 - 82,7 kg
freitag 22.02.2008 - 81,2 kg
freitag 29.02.2008 - 81,0 kg

-

auch dein restlicher text scheint eher auf meinung, als erfahrung zu basieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (29. Februar 2008)

@X-Rossi: Wie hast Du das geschafft das nach dem Fasten die Kilo unten geblieben sind ?


----------



## x-rossi (29. Februar 2008)

ich habe mich an bücher gehalten die mir erklärt haben, wie man sich richtig ernährt.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Februar 2008)

Und wahrscheinlich beim futtern öfters mal die Handbremse gezogen....  nein, nein kompliment, bist schon ein sehr konsequenter Mensch.
Bin ich auch, mach regelmäßig Trennkost.....trenne die Schoklade vom silberpapier...   
Hut ab, schön das du alles so halten kannst, kenne einige bei denen klappt das nicht so....
Gruß und weiterhin viel Erfolg 
Stolli

Übrigens meine sprüche ab und an mal dienen zur allgemeinen Belustigung und gelegentlichen Provokation.....net alles so bierernst nehmen und immer de Ball flach halte....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Februar 2008)

@ stolli
...Trennkost...

Ich weiß schon gar niht mehr, wie Schokolade schmeckt  

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Februar 2008)

Na da wirds aber ma wieder Zeit, mmmmmh so ein lecker stückchen Milka mit zartem Schmelz......oooaaaaahhhh leeeeeecccckkkkkkäääää.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Februar 2008)

@ stolli
Das sehe ich ein wenig anders 
Milka ist mir eh zu teuer 
Ich habe über Schokolade eine Meinung, die mich schon seit einigen Wochen daran hindert, sie zu essen.
Es gab mal eine Zeit, da waren 4-5 Schokoriegel die Woche kein Problem (ist so 2-2,5 Jahre her).

Zeiten ändern sich,
Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Google (1. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Bin ich auch, mach regelmäßig Trennkost.....trenne die Schoklade vom silberpapier...



  ​
Und ich mach grad die *Ananasdiät * MANN! DIE IST ECHT KLASSE! ICH FÜHL MICH TOTAL WOHL! 

Ich geb gerne kurz ne Info drüber wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (1. März 2008)

Diäten sind und bleiben unfug!
Einfach ausgewogen ernähren


----------



## ma.sel (1. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ​
> Und ich mach grad die *Ananasdiät * MANN! DIE IST ECHT KLASSE! ICH FÜHL MICH TOTAL WOHL!
> 
> Ich geb gerne kurz ne Info drüber wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert
> ...



lass mich raten du isst alles ausser ananas??? beschte


----------



## Google (1. März 2008)

ma.sel schrieb:


> lass mich raten du isst alles ausser ananas???


*
Spielverderber!!*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Kohlenhydrate sehr gering halten und nur vollwertige....
> 
> Sollte ne richtig lange, harte Tour anstehen, so würde ich nur Kohlenhydrate zu mir nehmen, ca 45-90 Minuten vorher...und hinter her nur Eiweiß. Man kann aber auch kleine Portionen in die Tour integrieren.


Kann mir jemand sagen was hochwertige Kohlenydrate z.B. sind und ist an der Eiweißeinnahme nach einer harten Tour etwas dran?

Würde mich schon sehr interessieren, damit ich weiß was ich in *Mallorca *nach den Rennradtouren vom Buffeet (was seeeeeeeeeeehr reichhaltig ist  ) nehmen darf  Da gibts Fleisch von vielen Tieren, Fisch (net so mein Ding) Salate in allen Variationen, Nudeln, Reis, Paella und so weiter und so weiter.....*sabber*


----------



## x-rossi (1. März 2008)

hallo laura, wie geht es dir?


----------



## RennKröte (1. März 2008)

Also was ich geschrieben habe ist ein Ernährungskonzept aus sämtlichen Fitness Studios, da gab es bei uns mal nen Wettkampf wo man auch richtig was gewinnen konnte, von daher nix mit gut dünken....erstmal Ball flach halten bevor man auf die Kacke haut er Rossi!!!

Hochwertige Kohlenhyradte sind die, die den Blutzuckerspiegel langsam ansteigen lassen und recht lange konstant bleiben....häufig eben Vollwert, Vollkorn Produkte!!!! Geh doch einfach mal in eine Apotheke und frag nach einem Kreisdiagramm der Nahrungsmittel, das müssten die haben. Da kannst Du auch gelich mal deren Meinung zu Sporteler Kost erfragen, wird nicht viel anders sein als das was ich sage!!!

Vorher dem Sport würde ich Nudeln, Müsli, Vollkorn Brötchen, Banane etc essen und nach Möglichkeit von Eiweißen trennen (Wurst, Käse, Quark...) und wenig Fett, lass die Butter weg!!!

Beim Training möglichst stündlich die Speicher wieder füllen, dafür eignen sich Bananen, auch ´n Vollkorn Brötchen, oder Riegel/Gel....nur eben nicht so viel, nur ein Häppchen!!!!

Immer viel trinken!!!! Ohne Sport eh schon 2 Liter, mit bestimmt mal bis 4 Liter....und Elyte ausgleichen (Kalium, Natrium, Magnesium)

Hinterher eben fettarme Eiweiße...am besten in den ersten 2 Stunden nach dem Sport...Hähnchen, Pute, Fisch und Schalentiere, Rumpsteaks, Schweinefilet, fettarmer Käse, gekochter Schinken, Lachsschinken, Nußschinken, fettarmer Quark, körniger Frischkäse, Rührei auch Hülsenfrüchte....kann man ganz gut mit Gemüse kombinieren , Salate eigenen sich gut, eben solche die einen hohen Wasseranteil haben...fast alles....in den Quark kann man gut Obst geben, aber die die nicht so hohen Zuckeranteil haben, nicht so gut sind bsp. Weintrauben....Prima sind Kiwi und Ananas, die haben Enzyme, die die Fette besser spalten (Artischocken übrigens auch)

Kartoffeln, Nudeln und co haben zuviele Kohlenhydrate, die braucht  der Körper hinterher gar nicht mehr so dolle!!! Nur wichtig dass Du beim Training genug zu Dir nimmst und vorher auch, sonst kippst Du um.

Ach beim Salat nicht auf Öl verzichten, der Körper braucht Öl zur Vitaminsynthese!!! ABer hochwertige, das hat was mit den Ketten zu tun die die Fettsäuren bilden....Omega 3 Fettsäuren sind wichtig....Ölivenöl und Distelöl sind auch höherwertige Öle und reich an mehrfach ungesättigten Fettsäuren.

Im Prinzip ist das hier ne ERnährungsumstellung und keine Diät, man futtert ja am laufenden Band, aber sie ist Sportler Bedürfnissen angepasst...

Wer es nicht glaubt der lässt es, oder informiert sich zusätzlich, bei Powerbar sagen die auch nicht viel anderes zum Beispiel....


----------



## x-rossi (1. März 2008)

sehr interessant, dass du alle fitnessstudios kennst. ich kenne leider nur 3 fitnesstudios und darüber hinaus noch eines, in welchem mein cousin nebenbei tätig ist.

er ist diplom-biologe und hat lehramt studiert, weiterhin war er in den 90er jahren mitglied des slowenischen olympiakaders: >>>

so sieht er jahre nach seinem rücktritt von der sportbühne aus (ist schon ziemlich schmal geworden, der ärmste):






ich würde seinen gegenwärtigen fitnesszustand als gerade noch ideal bezeichnen. natürlich hat er am berg gegen mich keinen stich gemacht, schließlich trainiert er ja nicht spezifisches mtb.

auf diesem bild ist er 187 groß und 80 kg* schwer. zu seinen besten zeiten brachte er 82 kg* auf die waage.

was ich damit nun sagen möchte: bitte halte du den ball flach, denn ich weiß sehr wohl über ein paar hintergründe der biochemie bescheid, denn ich bekomme sie aus erster hand.

ausserdem hast du dich noch gar nicht dazu geäussert, warum ich nach dem fasten nicht zugenommen habe, ich hätte aber gerne noch einmal eine erklärung aus deiner sicht.

so. und desweiteren gehe ich jetzt erst mal in den markt einkaufen und habe bis zur rückkehr dann 3 h nach dem birchermüsli nichts gegessen.

dann werfe ich mir eine getrocknete pflaume, eine feige, ein paar rosinchen und 3 walnusskerne in den rachen - wie immer - und beginne dann mein heutiges 2,5-h kraftausdauertraining. währenddessen werde ich nichts essen - wie immer. und danach auch erst mal eine halbe stunde nichts - wie immer. *btw:* seit wann kann man kohlenhydratspeicher während des trainings auffüllen? 

stattdessen werde ich mir nach dem training einen griechischen kartoffelauflauf zubereiten. mit viel fettem feta (75 g/58 % fett) und sojaöl, 100 g kartoffeln und 200 g gemüse (zucchini, aubergine, tomate). überhaupt esse ich keine lightprodukte mehr. die schmecken allesamt fad. nur esse ich nicht mehr zu viel von den fetten milcherzeugnissen. das ist der springende punkt. früher habe ich mich immer gewundert, wie mein cousin überhaupt so extrem leistungsfähig sein konnte bei den geringen mengen, die er zu sich nahm (im vergleich zu mir). leider wurde mir das vor kurzem sehr spät bewusst, wie genau die mechanismen ineinander greifen.

und heute abend bin ich bei der freundin auf wahrscheinlich noch fettere lasagne eingeladen.

deine (euere/fitnessstudios) ernährungskonzepte finde ich persönlich alle zu kompliziert und ohne system. aber ich akzeptiere auch komplizierteres chaos. da muss ich ja nicht mitmischen.

dei wahren geheimnisse aller dinge liegen immer im detail. doch für die ist der großteil der menschheit nicht erkenntnisfähig.

soll keine beleidigung sein, denn hier und da trifft man schon auf gleichgesinnte die interessiert sind, zu verstehen.

also, machs dann mal gut! und erklär mir bitte nochmal, warum man nach dem fasten wieder zunimmt.

*edit/ ich habe mich mit dem körpergewicht vertan. der ist schon 10 kg schwerer, als  ich es beschrieben habe. ist oben geändert. und trainieren werde ich heute auch nicht. viel zu windig. mümümü.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (1. März 2008)

Hallo ihr, 

mir geht es soweit ganz gut  

Heute Nacht hab ich nicht so gut geschlafen. Zum Einen, weil ich echt Hungergefühle hatte und zum Anderen, weil draußen der Sturm getobt hat!

Ich hab grade brav Gemüsebrühe gegessen...

Ach ja, die Wirkung des Glaubersalzes kam gestern noch *g*! Allerdings erst gegen Abend, also das hat bei mir wohl ziemlich zeitverzögernd angeschlagen!

Diäten finde ich auch doof und ich hab auch nie eine gemacht. 
Habe mir jetzt noch das Buch "Richtig essen nach dem Fasten" gekauft und möchte mich daran orientieren. 

Ziel ist es, meine Ernährungsgewohnheiten wieder ein bisschen umzulenken. 




Von den Nebenwirkungen merke ich bisher nichts. Kein Kopfweh, mir ist nicht kalt (ganz im Gegenteil), ... und auch sonst gehts mir gut!

Habe die letzten Tage keinen Sport gemacht. Wollte heute etwas Radfahren, aber das fällt aus wegen dem Sturm. 
Morgen geh ich auf jeden Fall ne Runde schwimmen, GAR keinen Sport machen geht einfach nicht  

VG Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2008)

Sie lebt, sie lebt. 
Freut mich, dass es dir soweit ganz gut geht.
Ich hatte gestern einen 5fachen Refeed day. 
Na ja, es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage.
Jetzt reicht es mir auf jeden Fall erstmal wieder.
Schokolade kommt mir eh nicht mehr ins Haus.
Bislang vermisse ich es nicht so wirklich.
Ich habe mir erfolgreich eingeredet, dass Schokolade nicht gut ist.
Bislang wirkt es. 

In 8 Wochen ist mein erstes Rennen in 2008.
Mein Ziel, 2.500km bis dahin gefahren sein, kann ich weiterhin noch ganz gut erreichen (Bin jetzt bei ca. 1.500km)

Euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Abnehmen,
Gruß Kai


----------



## ZakMcCracken (1. März 2008)

Mein Wochenupdate:

19.01.08 84,0 kg
25.01.08 83,2 kg
02.02.08 83,4 kg
10.02.08 83,0 kg
16.02.08 83,2 kg
23.02.08 82,1 kg
01.03.08 81,3 kg

da sich meine Wunden nach der Zahn OP doch ein wenig entzündet hatten, hat der Zahnarzt gemeint ich sollte den Sport noch eine Woche Sport sein lassen - essen könne ich ohnehin nicht so viel - hat gestimmt


----------



## x-rossi (1. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> mir geht es soweit ganz gut
> 
> ...


hört sich alles ausgezeichnet an. halte uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## RennKröte (1. März 2008)

@x-Rossi: Ich rede von den 3 Fitness Studios hier in der Gegend, komisch dass das bei allen wirkt die an Muskelaufbau interessiert sind??? Und auch komisch dass man zwingend Muskeln aufbauen muss um dauerhaft die Figur zu optimieren, da sie die sind die Enegie brauchen....etc...echt keine Lust da auf dem Niveau zu diskutieren, Du scheinst ja alles zu wissen!!!

Meistens nimmt man nach dem Fasten wieder zu weil, erstmal der ganze Verdauungstrakt wieder gefüllt wird, das schonmal so knapp 1kg, dann hat man sehr viel Gewebswasser durch das Entschalcken verloren, was der Körper bei der normalen Ernährung hinter her wieder bindet. Außerdem schaltet der Körper auf Sparflamme, verringert den Stoffwechsel und bis der wieder richtig angekurbelt ist, hat er schon wieder Energie gebunkert beim normalen Essen....viele Gründe, das sind einige....

Was weiß denn ich warum Du weiter abgenommen hast...vieleicht weil Du danach nen kleineres Magenvolumen hattest und nur noch 1/3 von dem was Du vorher gefuttert hast brauchtest????

So und vieles ist individuell einfach....und wenn Du alles so genau weißt, dann wüßtest Du auch dass an dem Kozept oben was dran ist....

Im übrigen hätteste auch ´n Foto von Dir einstellen können wenn Du so gut bist und nicht von Deinem Buder....

Ich hab ja eh keine Ahnung...wahrscheinlich bin ich auch total dick und völlig untrainiert.... und die Firmen der Sporternährung haben auch alle unrecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guiseppe (1. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Moin Guiseppe,
> 
> na das ist doch schön zu hören.
> Aber wie kommst du darauf, dass das Wetter in der nächsten Zeit besser wird?
> ...



So, Hallo erstemal 

Mein Update vorneweg:

187 cm und 109,4 Kilo...nicht wirklich ein Fortschritt, aber naja

Ich komm überhaupt nich zum schreiben...im Moment ists ziemlich stressig..aber ab und an finde ich doch mal die Zeit! 
Ich hatte gehofft, dass das Wetter besser wird, weil ja jetzt so langsam der Frühling rauskommt, aber Fehlanzeige. Nächste Woche ist bei uns so richtiges Schietwetter gemeldet...mit Schneeregen und allen Schikanen.  
Aber Spass beim Abnehmen hab ich trotzdem 
Werd ab nächster Woche auch ne neue Tägliche Runde ausprobieren, mit mehr schwereren Steigungen und etwas länger; ich brauch einfach etwas mehr Anstrengung...meine alte Runde bringts nich mehr so richtig! 

So, eine letzte Frage noch an euch: Ist wer von euch dieses Jahr in Gilserberg beim Bike-Marathon am 20.04 dabei?

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2008)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> So, Hallo erstemal
> 
> Mein Update vorneweg:
> 
> ...


Hallo Guiseppe 
Na damit hab ich ja jetzt gar nicht mehr gerechnet 
Das Wetter ist echt nicht so der Hit. Es kann sich aber auch schnell in die richtige Richtung ändern *Hoffnunghab*
Ich habe mich heute insgesamt 2h auf dem Hometrainer "vergnügt".
Ich will dass es Sommer wird!

Mehr Steigungen hört sich erstmal nicht schlecht an.
Du fährst immer ein und dieselbe Runde?  

Also ich bin am 20.04  nicht dabei.
Ich fahre aber eine Woche später in Sundern (kleine Runde ).
Ich will mich nicht so schinden. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Guiseppe (1. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Guiseppe
> Na damit hab ich ja jetzt gar nicht mehr gerechnet
> Das Wetter ist echt nicht so der Hit. Es kann sich aber auch schnell in die richtige Richtung ändern *Hoffnunghab*
> Ich habe mich heute insgesamt 2h auf dem Hometrainer "vergnügt".
> ...




Tjaja, es geschehen halt doch noch Zeichen und Wunder! 
Ja, das liebe Wetter...ich hoffe ja auch, dasses bald umschlägt...aber das ist wohl doch nur Wunschdenken. Ich will auch endlich Sommer 

Ja, ich fahr immer dieselbe Runde, zumindest unter der Woche, weil ich da Nachmittags/Abends nicht so die Zeit hab, große Runden zu fahren, oder mir iwelche neuen auszusuchen. Nur am Wochende dreh ich größere, schwierigere und vor allem auch neue und abwechslungsreichere. 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2008)

@ Guiseppe
Na des ging ja jetz mal flott. 

Ist es nicht extrem langweilig, immer die selbe Runde zu fahren?
Ich fahre eine bestimmte Runde auch recht oft. Ich habe in letzter Zeit das Gefühl, die Runde ist kürzer geworden (ich bin aber nicht schneller als sonst und ich kokmme auch auf die selbe Km-Zahl).
Hast du ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Ich will dass es draußen schön wird 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Guiseppe (1. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Guiseppe
> Na des ging ja jetz mal flott.
> 
> Ist es nicht extrem langweilig, immer die selbe Runde zu fahren?
> ...



Naja, n bissl eintönig wirds nach ner Zeit, aber ich finde, dass es sich im Rahmen hält. Für unter der Woche geht das allemal! 

So eine Erfahrung hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Könnte aber vielleicht damit zusammenhängen, das man eine gewisse Routine auf der Runde bekommt, und sie einem dadurch kürzer erscheint. 

Ich will doch nur 20° und Sonnenschein...mehr brauch ich garnich 

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2008)

Guiseppe schrieb:


> Naja, n bissl eintönig wirds nach ner Zeit, aber ich finde, dass es sich im Rahmen hält. Für unter der Woche geht das allemal!
> 
> So eine Erfahrung hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Könnte aber vielleicht damit zusammenhängen, das man eine gewisse Routine auf der Runde bekommt, und sie einem dadurch kürzer erscheint.
> 
> ...



ch könnte göaube ich nicht eine Runde immer einfach enmal fahren und gut ist.

Von dem was du da mit der Routine schreibst, erwarte ich aber eher, dass einem die Runde länger vorkommt.
Ich weiß es nciht. Ist auf jeden Fall ein recht angenehmes Gefühl 

Mir reichen 10-15° und Sonne. Ich will aus dieser langen Buchse raus.
Solange der Sommer wirklich einer ist, kann ich aber auch noch ein paar Wochen warten.

MfG kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guiseppe (1. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> ch könnte göaube ich nicht eine Runde immer einfach enmal fahren und gut ist.
> 
> Von dem was du da mit der Routine schreibst, erwarte ich aber eher, dass einem die Runde länger vorkommt.
> Ich weiß es nciht. Ist auf jeden Fall ein recht angenehmes Gefühl
> ...




Glaub ich dir aufs Wort, dasses schön ist, wenn einem eine Runde kürzer vorkommt, als sie wirlich ist!  

Naja, hoffen wir mal, das es dieses Jahr wieder mal einen schönen Sommer gibt, mit vielen schönen Tagen, um zu biken. Ich werd mir wohl dieses Jahr auch ein neues Bike zulegen, das will ich dann natürlich im Sommer auch ausfahren! 
So, ich verabscheue mich für heute Abend erstmal! 
Bis die Tage,

Keep on chooglin'

Guiseppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2008)

@ Guiseppe
Dafür ist der Teil der Ausfahrt, der nach dieser Runde kommt, immer umso länger 

Dann verabscheu du dich mal,
Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (2. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Meistens nimmt man nach dem Fasten wieder zu weil, ...viele Gründe, das sind einige....


das liest sich schon wieder so, als ob du persönlich schon mehrmals gefastet hast. hast du selbst schon mal gefastet? wenn nicht, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn du hier nicht ins blaue argumentieren würdest.



RennKröte schrieb:


> Was weiß denn ich warum Du weiter abgenommen hast...vieleicht weil Du danach nen kleineres Magenvolumen hattest und nur noch 1/3 von dem was Du vorher gefuttert hast brauchtest????


s.o.



RennKröte schrieb:


> Im übrigen hätteste auch ´n Foto von Dir einstellen können wenn Du so gut bist und nicht von Deinem Buder....


das ist nicht mein bruder, sondern mein cousin. und ich habe ihn reingestellt, weil er aufgrund seines backgrounds eine hilfreiche leitperson für mich darstellt. warum habe ich von mir kein bild rein gestellt? weil ich meilenweit von seiner statur entfernt bin, jedoch ähneln wir uns im prinzip sicher. der unterschied zwischen ihm und mir ist: er hat 20 jahre auf sehr hohem niveau trainiert und seinen kompletten muskelapparat entwickelt, wie unschwer zu erkennen. ich jedoch habe 13 jahre viel gegessen, keinen sport gemacht und erst vor 2 jahren wieder mit sport begonnen.

und jetzt denk noch mal darüber nach, weshalb ich noch kein foto von mir eingestellt habe (ich werde auch nie ein foto von mir hier einstellen. wieso auch?).



RennKröte schrieb:


> und die Firmen der Sporternährung haben auch alle unrecht....


100 % natürlicher aufbau geht auch. 



RennKröte schrieb:


> ... echt keine Lust da auf dem Niveau zu diskutieren, Du scheinst ja alles zu wissen!!!


ich weiß nicht alles.


----------



## RennKröte (2. März 2008)

Ja ich habe schon mehrmals gefastet....schlag mich tot, ich glaub 3-5mal....??? Gibt eh unterschiedlichste Fastenmethoden...glaub 1-2 mal hab ich´s auch nicht komplett durchgehalten....primär war dabei für mich aber auch den Körper zu entgiften und nicht der Gewichtsverlust!!!

Man kann mit Sicherheit anders Gewicht verlieren, aber um dauerhaft schlank(er) zu bleiben sollte man eben die Fettmasse durch Musklemasse "austauschen". Bei Männern funktioniert das genetisch besser als bei Frauen!!! Nur brauchen Muskeln eben um zu wachsen und ihren Stoffwechsel optimal aufrecht zu erhalten Proteine, ohne passiert da nicht viel....sind die aufgebaut, dann verbrennen sie und man kann sich eher mal Patzer erlauben. Das muss man ja nicht mit Shakes und Kapseln machen, geht auch mit der Ernährung.

Sooooooooo und ja, damit hab ich auch Erfahrung gemacht...damals hab ich gut mal 60-62kg gewogen bei ner Größe von 1,64m und hatte mit Sport nix mehr am Hut....

Dann bin ich ins Studio, 3-5mal pro Woche...hat aber nicht so dolle was gebracht. Dann gab es da die Challenge mit oben beschreibenen Ernährungskonzept und nem speziellen Trainingsplan, das habe ich 3mal je 8 Wochen gemacht...erst nur so 3 Kilo abgenommen und mich immer beschwert, aber ich habe dabei eben ordentlich Muskeln aufgebaut und mein ganzer Körper sah anders aus. Als ich damit fertig war, habe ich Ausdauer Sport gemacht und schwupp di wupp da hatte ich noch 56 Kilo.....

Mein Gewicht halte ich problemlos seit dem, im Winter hab ich immer 2 Kilo mehr....wenn ich mal 3-4Tage hintereinander jeden Tag ne Tafel Schokolade, oder Toffifee, oder ne Tüte Weingummi, Chips oder was weiß ich nicht was futter, dann macht das meinem Körper gar nix....

Also ich nehm dann schon zu, aber das ist nach ner Woche ohne Süßkram auch direkt wieder weg, eben weil ich immer noch genug Muskelmasse habe die für nen höheren Grundumsatz sorgt....

Mehr will ich damit nicht sagen...viele Diäten entziehen dem Körper Wasser, was schnell wieder angelegt wird, oder gehen mitunter an die Muskelmasse (frag mich nich wie das genau passiert) dann gibt´s halt auch Jojo Effekte....

Essen ist richtig wichtig....kommt nur daruf an was und zu welcher Zeit und was hat der Körper für Bedürfnisse...die meisten die abnehmen essen einfach weniger bis hin zu fast gar nichts mehr....

Ich war bis zum 18./19. Lebensjahr nahezu magersüchtig, als das vorbei war hab ich fast nur gefuttert und jetzt bin ich froh gar keine Essstörung mehr zu haben. 

Derzeit möchte ich was GEwicht verlieren weil ich das erstmal nen Marathon fahren will, aber ohne Muskelmasse zu riskieren. 

Soooooooooo....ich klink mich hier nicht ein als wer der noch nie irgend ne Fastenkur gemacht hat, oder nicht auch länger mal Figurprobleme hatte und saug mir irgend nen Schmarn aus den Fingern. Oder behaupte das ist die einzige und ultimative Möglichkeit... Würd ich nie tun, zumal es schier jede Woche ne neue Idee gibt....

Aber ich kann´s auch lassen!!! War nur ´n Tip weil´s bei mir und vielen anderen super funktioniert hat....

Viel Erfolg dann noch Euch allen!!!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (2. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

heute ist mein 3. Tag ohne feste Nahrung und ich muss sagen, ich bin überrascht wie gut es klappt!
Wirkliche Hungergefühle hab ich nur selten. Ist natürlich schon "seltsam", wenn man leckeres Gemüse rumliegen sieht und dann denkt "Ach Mist, das darf ich ja gar nicht essen"  

War heute Morgen Schwimmen. 1,5 km, also meine "normale" Einheit. Lief richtig gut, von Kreislaufproblemen o.ä. hab ich nichts gespürt. 
Im Allgemeinen wundert es mich, dass es mir so gut geht, da mein Kreislauf ohnehin schon ziemlich im Keller ist!

Das Wetter ist hier wirklich mies, das wird die nächsten Tage wohl nichts mit Biken   Werde mich dann ans Schwimmen und/oder Spazierengehen halten!


Am Mittwoch steh ich auf die Waage und bin gespannt, was sie dann anzeigt. 

Danach werde ich mich ans Aufbauprogramm in meinem Buch halten. Und daraufhin will ich meine Ernährung dann etwas systematischer angehen  

Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag, 

Laura


----------



## x-rossi (2. März 2008)

na also RennKröte, geht doch  

jetzt konnte ich dir das entlocken, was ich über dich erfahren wollte. deine jetzige schilderung lässt alle deine vorherigen aussagen für mich viel klarer erscheinen.

und in vielen aussagen stimmen wir prinzipiell auch überein, was ja positiv zu werten ist. 

mein diesjähriges ziel ist, einfach mal mit sehr viel spaß und lust die berge hoch zu fahren. und das gelingt mir um so besser, je weniger muskelbepackt ich obenherum bin. was die beine brauchen, nehmen sie sich vom oberkörper und aus der nahrung. am oberkörper muskelmasse zu verlieren zu gunsten der beine, finde ich nicht verwerflich. den muskulösen oberkörper kann ich mir bei bedarf später ja immer noch wieder an trainieren. ich frage mich jetzt halt:"brauche ich so viel muskeln am oberkörper? interessiert es überhaupt wen anders ausser mich, ob ich am oberkörper muskeln verliere? muss ich mich dann schämen? wieso sind mir große muskelpakete am oberkörper so wichtig, wenn ich eigentlich nur rad fahre?" usw usf ...

was ich nicht weiß: um wieviel kcal erhöht 1 kg muskeln den grundumsatz des körpers? lohnen sich dann eigentlich die 1 kg muskeln mehr?

jetzt nach dem fasten esse ich tatsächlich auf jeden fall weniger, als vor dem fasten. weniger vom falschen. dafür mehr vom richtigen. und wie schon mehmals erwähnt, esse ich definitiv kein langweiliges zeug, sondern wirklich schmackhafte, internationale gerichte. und egal, zu welcher uhrzeit. die zauberworte sind hier echt lediglich: gemüse und obst. und davon so viel, dass man sehr lange satt sein kann, ohne ständig hier und da zwischendurch zu essen.

denn über das zwischendurch essen verliert man schneller den überblick über die eingenommen mengen, als einem recht ist.

ich leide absolut keinen hunger, nicht morgens, nicht auf der arbeit, nicht während des trainings. sobald ich hunger habe, esse ich halt rohkost und obst, anstatt brote mit marmelade. rohkost und obst kann ich vom volumen essen, bis ich platze, ohne dabei extrem viel energie zu mir genommen zu haben.

würde ich statt dessen jedoch soviele brote mit marmelade essen, bis ich annähernd satt wäre, ja dann müsste ich mich nicht wundern, nicht abnehmen zu können. 

das wichtigste ist, das sättigungsgefühl bei gleichzeitig nicht zu hoher energiezufuhr zu erlangen. und das geht durch rohkost und obst einfach besser, als durch brote, als beispiel. 

es ist eigentlich so einfach. eigentlich ... 

-

die laura machts richtig, ich bin weiterhin gespannt


----------



## RennKröte (2. März 2008)

Ich wusste mal was es für den Grundumsatz bedeutet 1kg Muskeln mehr zu habne, aber ich weiß es leider nimmer....kann man mit Sicherheit bie wiki in Erfahrung bringen. Generell liegt der Grundumsatz bei 1560kcal...soweit ich das noch weiß....

Ich habe schon enorm Muskelmasse in den Beinen zugelegt, das geht bei mir eh voll schnell....ich will nur eben nicht abnehmen unter dem Aspekt die Kraft durch Verlust von  Muskeln zu verlieren....Mag auch sein dass ich erstmal sogar zu nehme, weil ich momentan nicht biken kann mach ich nämlich Krafttraining....Eine gute Rücken und Brustmuskulatur ist aber auch echt wichtig...v.a. DH find ich braucht man gut Kraft aus dem Oberkörper!!!!

Willste wissen wie ich so esse????
Ich weiß nicht was die Laura für ein Ziel hat, ich lese nur dass sie eisern fastet und sich da echt gut schlägt....allerdings find ich auf den Fotos jetzt nicht dass sie so mega dringend und viel abspecken muss 

Ich will mittler Weile eigentlich nur das mein Körper das kriegt was er braucht um die Leistung zu bringen die ich von ihm verlange, weil mir der Sport Spaß macht und da gehört halt für mich grad auch die Ernährung zu. Genauso wie der Abschied vom Nikotin....

Finde nämlich nicht dass ich so schlimm aussehe, auch wenn ich kein Hungerhaken bin...


----------



## x-rossi (2. März 2008)

ich habe über google auch nichts auf die schnelle gefunden. die 1560 kcal sind jedoch auf einen 65 kg menschen gemünzt, habe ich erfahren. ein 80 kg mensch verbraucht schon um die 1900 kcal.

in willingen bin ich auch ein paar mal hintereinander mit einem dh-bike die amateurstrecke gefahren. aber seltsamerweise ging die anstrengung bei mir eher auf die beine, als auf den oberkörper. 

eisern fastet man doch nur, wenns einen irgendwie überfordert und anfängt psychisch zu belasten  . sie macht es nach einer anleitung aus einem guten buch. das fasten dauert insgesamt 9 tage, von denen sie aber nur 5 tage keine feste nahrung zu sich nimmt. die restlichen tage gehören zum vorbereitungs- und nachsorgeplan. mit säften und brühen führt sie sich genügend mineralstoffe und vitamine zu. wasser wird sie sicher auch jede menge trinken und sie treibt auch sport.

ich finds echt cool, dass sie das ausprobiert. obwohl ich auch finde, dass sie es nicht nötig hätte


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. März 2008)

Ich finde es auch gut, wie sie es macht (voraussgesetzt, dass hier geschriebene stimmt  )
Da gehe ich aber jetzt mal von aus.

Ich freue mich für sie, dass es bei ihr so gut klappt.
Ich hoffe auch, dass sie das Fasten-Ziel, dass sie hat, erreicht.
Auch ich meine, dass sie es nicht nötig hat.

Aber was will man machen.

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag noch,
vertragt euch, ,
Gruß Kai


----------



## RennKröte (2. März 2008)

Ja und was ist nun ihr Ziel???? 
Ähnlich waren meine Fastenkuren auch 2 Tage Obst und Gemüse dabei viel Trinken, danach nur noch trinken und mal ´n Löffel Honig...und so dann wieder aufbauen mit dem Essen...nach Anleitung.

Ich hab damals total viele rote juckende Pünktchen an den Armen bekommen, bis mir einer der Ärzte gesagt hat das käme von ner Vitaminüberdosis durch die ganzen Fruchtsäfte....nöööö war toll....und mein Häufchen (wenn man das so nennen kann) sah aus wie ein Ketchup Klecks, von den Gemüsesäften, war ja nix anderes in mir drinne!!!

Ich glaub das liegt eh am Körper was anstrengender ist, Arme oder Beine DH...ich hatte immer Muskelkater im Trizeps, wobei ich hier von "Bergchen" spreche....

Jedenfalls zeugt es von einem eisernen Willen so ne Kur durchzuhalten....wobei es ab dem 3.Tag ohne Futter echt cool wird  glaub da stößt der Körper Stress- und Glückshormone aus....ich hab mich damals voll fit und frei gefühlt, auch wenn es bis hier hin echt hart war und hinterher wollte ich eigentlich gar nimmer anfangen zu essen....da hat mich dann meine Freundin damals zu getreten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (2. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ... und hinterher wollte ich eigentlich gar nimmer anfangen zu essen ...


hehe, das gleiche hatte ich damals auch gedacht


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch gut, wie sie es macht (voraussgesetzt, dass hier geschriebene stimmt  )
> Da gehe ich aber jetzt mal von aus.
> 
> Ich freue mich für sie, dass es bei ihr so gut klappt.
> ...



Viele hier sind der irrigen Ansicht das sie abnehmen müssen, wobei es oftmals dann schon ins ungesunde hineingeht....vorallem siehts schei$$e aus. 
Aber leider greift der "Modelwahn" immer weiter um sich, muß und soll aber jeder mit sich selber abmachen, für mich persönlich kämen solche G´schichten halt nicht in Frage..... 
Gruß und viel Erfolg..... 
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. März 2008)

Verdummen durch Fasten 
Ich kann mir ungefähr vorstellen was ihr meint. Ich habe zwar noch nicht gefastet, aber  solche Entwicklungen beobachtet man ja auch woanders.
Mir fällt aber im Moment kein gutes Beispiel ein.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. März 2008)

Ja stolli, dass wäre auch eine Tragödie.
Du 3 Tage ohne feste Nahrung? Geht ja mal gar nicht.
Auch würde der Pizzabote Pleite gehen ,...
Also lass es besser. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass jeder hier mit sich machen sollte, was er will.
Dass bedeutet aber nicht, dass man ihm/ihr das eigene Fehlverhalten nicht aufzeigen sollte.  Der Ton macht dabei die Musik.

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja stolli, dass wäre auch eine Tragödie.
> Du 3 Tage ohne feste Nahrung? Geht ja mal gar nicht.
> Auch würde der Pizzabote Pleite gehen ,...
> Also lass es besser.
> ...



Nein nein so war das net gemeint, aber wenn ich ich mir teilweise die jungen Dinger anhöre, kein Arsch und keine T..... aber stöhnen ich bin zu dick, das dann bei 1,70m länge und 52kilo. 
Ach und im übrigen glaub ja net ich ernähr mich nur von Fast Food, vielleicht 1 mal in der Woche wenn überhaupt, ansonsten täglich Obst und Gemüse oder Salat.... 
Ja und natürlich Fleisch aber mager bitte.....mag nämlich kein Fett am Fleisch.
Wenn andere halt ein halbes Hühnchen essen futter ich halt zwei...ganze versteht sich, aber ohne große Beilagen dann, ein schöner Gemüsereis ist auch lecker, und und und und... 
Obwohl ich feststellen muß das ich in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr sooooooo die Lust auf süsses hab......merkwürdigerweise. 
Ich achte schon a bisserl drauf aber halt nicht so viel wie andere hier, will ja auch niemanden ärgern, ihr kennt mich doch.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Nein nein so war das net gemeint, aber wenn ich ich mir teilweise die jungen Dinger anhöre, kein Arsch und keine T..... aber stöhnen ich bin zu dick, das dann bei 1,70m länge und 52kilo.


Willst ja was geboten kriegen, wenn du oben ohne durch die Stadt...flanierst, nicht wahr? 


stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ach und im übrigen glaub ja net ich ernähr mich nur von Fast Food, vielleicht 1 mal in der Woche wenn überhaupt, ansonsten täglich Obst und Gemüse oder Salat....


Wenn der Pizzabote seine allabendliche Runde dreht, hat er auch ab und zu einen kleinen Salatteller dabei, den er dir, als guten Kunden, dann überlässt, ja?  


stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ja und natürlich Fleisch aber mager bitte.....mag nämlich kein Fett am Fleisch.
> Wenn andere halt ein halbes Hühnchen essen futter ich halt zwei...ganze versteht sich, aber ohne große Beilagen dann, ein schöner Gemüsereis ist auch lecker, und und und und...


Das mit dem Fleisch machst du, wenn du vom GROßhändler wieder kommst, stimmt's?


stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Obwohl ich feststellen muß das ich in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr sooooooo die Lust auf süsses hab......merkwürdigerweise.
> Ich achte schon a bisserl drauf aber halt nicht so viel wie andere hier, will ja auch niemanden ärgern, ihr kennt mich doch.....


Könnte das mit dem Süßen daran liegen, dass du seit einiger Zeit mehr Sport machst als sonst (sprich: du zum Pizzaboten kommst )?
So ist es nämlich bei mir.
Viel Sport, wenig (im Moment gar keine) Schokolade; wenig Sport, ihr wisst schon 
Das du hier niemanden ärgern willst, kannst du aber in deinen Posts immer gut verstecken 
Du musst ja auch nicht mehr abnehmen.
Ohne es zu wissen, glaube ich, dass es gar nicht so schwer ist, sein Gewicht zu halten, wenn man am Ziel ist.

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (2. März 2008)

Hallo nochmal, 

da muss ich mich grad auch nochmal einklinken, in diese interessanten Diskussionen  

Zuerst einmal: Mein Ziel ist es, ein neues Verhältnis zum Essen zu entwickeln. Sicher steht der Gedanke des Abnehmens dabei im Hintergrund. Aber wie hier schon oft festgestellt wurde - EIGENTLICH ist das Abnehmen bzw Gewicht halten nicht schwierig. 
Trotzdem schaffen es viele nicht - ich schließe mich da mal mit ein  

Als ich heute meine Suppe gekocht habe, stand das Essen meiner Family auf dem Herd. Leckere Spaghetti mit Gemüse und Hähnchen, hat echt gut gerochen  
Normalerweise würde ich dann hier und da mal naschen... jetzt "darf" bzw will ich das nicht. Und es geht auch!!!
Ich frage mich nur grade, ob ich es wirklich schaffe, nach dem Fasten auch noch so zu denken!

Was mir heute noch aufgefallen ist: Bei meinem Spaziergang hat mein Magen gegrummelt. Also das typische Hungergefühl. 
Aber diesen "Heißhunger" hatte ich die ganzen letzten Tage nicht!
Vor dem Fasten kam es oft vor, dass ich dachte, ich geh gleich ein wenn ich nicht sofort ein Stück Schokolade bekomme!
Und jetzt halte ich es seit 4 Tagen ohne Süßigkeiten aus. Das einzig Süße ist der Honig, den ich ab und zu in meinen Tee tu. 
Und es geht mir gut!!!


Zum Thema Modelmaße etc.: Ich bin sicher weit von Modelmaßen entfernt. Und ich denke allein mein Körperbau und meine Veranlagung sorgen dafür, dass ich da auch nie hinkommen werde. 
Ich möchte einfach ein wenig schlanker werden, vor allem die Speckringe verlieren und wieder SPASS am Essen finden!
Für Magersucht etc esse ich einfach zu gerne! 
Als ich gestern einkaufen war, war es schon schade, die vielen tollen Sachen wie Obst und Gemüse nicht mitnehmen zu dürfen!


So, jetzt noch ein dickes *DANKESCHÖN* an alle, die mich hier so lieb unterstützen und mein Vorhaben nicht gleich in Stücke reißen.
Es tut gut, hier Verständnis zu finden!
Und mein Vorhaben muss nicht jeder gut finden. 
Jeder muss seinen Weg zum persönlichen Ziel selbst finden. Wenn hier eine einheitliche Meinung herrschen würde, gäbe es wohl kaum noch übergewichtige/dicke Menschen, oder? 

Ich habe meine Methode bisher nicht gefunden bzw konnte sie nicht auf Dauer halten. Vielleicht ist das Fasten jetzt ein neuer Ansatz!

VG Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> ... Wenn hier eine einheitliche Meinung herrschen würde, gäbe es wohl kaum noch übergewichtige/dicke Menschen, oder?



Das zum einen.
Zum anderen gäbe es und das wäre viel schlimmer, keine Diskussion mehr- wie öööööööde 

Zum Glück gibt es aber viele Wege, die zum Ziel führen. 

Weierhin viel Erfolg,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Google (3. März 2008)

Wöchentliches Update:

Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG

21.01.2008: 86,2 KG (-1,0 KG)
28.01.2008: 85,6 KG (- 0,6 KG)
04.02.2008: 84,7 KG (- 0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,7 %; Muskel 40,1 %
11.02.2008: 83,8 KG ( -0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,3 %, Muskel 40,2 %
18.02.2008: 83,3 KG ( -0,5 KG) Fettanteil: 18,0 %, Muskel 40,3 %
25.02.2008: 82,0 KG (- 1,3 KG) Fettanteil: 17,4 %, Muskel 40,6 % Zielgewicht  
03.03.2008: 81,7 (-0,3 KG) Fettanteil 17,2 %, Muskel 40,6 %


Vergangene Woche 4+ auf die Arbeit und wie gewöhnlich 3 Touren zwischen 2:45 - 4:45 mit ein bisserl HM gefahren. 

Grüße


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdi1 (3. März 2008)

So ich mach dann auch wieder mal einen Statusreport.
Zwar nicht so ausführlich wie die meisten hier aber ich bin zufrieden:

16. 1.08 100 kg
01.02.08 96,8 kg
07.02.08 97,5 kg
11.02.08 95,5 kg
15.02.08 93,9 kg
dann krank eine Woche abgelegen  
01.03.08 91,6 kg
am Wochenende "Motivationstag" (hier auch schon als Refeed bez.) eingelegt
03.03.08 92,5 kg

Langzeitziel mit viel Sport:
Eine Acht vorne dran und die auch zu halten  

haut rein

gerdi


----------



## tschobi (3. März 2008)

0,5kg Muskelzuwachs => 100kcal mehr Grundumsatz

Weil es mal irgendwo oben gefragt wurde!
3kg Muskelzuwachs=> 600kcal mehr Grundumsatz (nicht schlecht) Das ist ne ganze Mahlzeit!


----------



## Harry_I (3. März 2008)

*gibt es gute und schlechte Nahrungsmittel?*

hierzu mal als Anregung die Einteilung von Lebensmitteln nach dem GI (glykämischen Index )


> Montignac-Methode
> Essen und dabei abnehmen
> Dr. oec. troph. Maike Groeneveld
> "Essen und dabei abnehmen", das verspricht der Franzose Michel Montignac mit der nach ihm benannten Methode. Um Pfunde zu verlieren, setzt er auf die "richtigen" Kohlenhydrate, die nach bestimmten Regeln mit protein- und fetthaltigen Lebensmitteln kombiniert werden.
> ...



deckt sich ja wieder teilweise mit den von x-rossi oder sekt88 praktizierten Ernährungsweisen.

Da ich immer dafür bin, seinen Horizont (sein Wissen) zu erweitern, jedoch dabei auch immer kritisch zu bleiben, gleich noch die Relativierung hinterher:


> Ansatz gut, aber zu einseitig
> 
> Montignac greift mit dem GI einen wichtigen Aspekt auf, der in vielen Diäten vernachlässigt wird. Denn ein stabiler Blutzucker erleichtert tatsächlich das Abnehmen. Die Gewichtsreduktion allein auf diesen Einflussfaktor zu beschränken, ist jedoch zu einseitig gedacht. Denn beim Abnehmen sind viele Aspekte zu berücksichtigen, wie die insgesamt zugeführte Energie oder sportliche Aktivität. Ob die Montignac-Methode zum Abnehmen geeignet ist, hängt von der persönlichen Umsetzung ab. Die Empfehlung, bevorzugt Lebensmittel mit niedrigem GI auszuwählen, fördert sicherlich das Abnehmen und ist auch für die Praxis hilfreich, weil keine Kalorien gezählt werden müssen. Wie bei allen Diäten kommt es jedoch letztlich auf die individuelle Zusammenstellung des Speiseplans an.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThK (3. März 2008)

Auch mich hat die "Abnehmwut" gepackt.
Bin nun in der 4ten Woche mit Almased, davon die 2te Woche in der man wieder einmal pro Tag "normal" isst.

Bilanz bisher 8,2kg verloren.

Hoffe durch das regelmäßige biken seit Donnerstag das Ganze nochwas ankurbeln zu können.


----------



## Harry_I (3. März 2008)

*Okay! Ich mach jetzt auch mit.*

"Eigentlich" hatte ich mein Gewicht so im April letzten Jahres erreicht (von 105 auf 100 kg bei 196 cm)

Am 1.1.08 hatte ich zwar 101,8 kg jedoch bis Heute war meist eine 99 vorm Komma (so 45 von 60 Tagen). Die Werte über 100 kg sind meist ein paar Tage nach hartem Training (Superkompensation) und "Refeed"- Wochenenden entstanden. Ein wenig auf die Ernährung geachtet (eigentlich wissen wir ja worauf es ankommt ) und das Gewicht war wieder zweistellig.

Die gefühlte Fettspaltendicke bescheinigt mir einen dauerhaften Erfolg.

Nach Heute Morgen 101,2 kg besteht jetzt aber Handlungsbedarf!

Ziel gesetzt: Unter 99 kg. Also eine 98 vor dem Komma.

Sobald ich dieses Ziel erreicht habe, darf ich wieder essen was ich will. Sollten die 99 überschritten werden, tritt Punkt 3 meines Plans in Kraft.

Gegenüber den anderen (richtigen) Abnehmern ist das bei mir zwar fast Nichts, jedoch besteht (bestand) auch kaum Anlass. Ich möchte vor allem wissen, ob ich genug "Willen" für die Aktion aufbringe.

Harry
--------------------------------------
_Als wir noch dünner waren, standen wir uns näher._


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. März 2008)

@ Harry_I
Meinen Segen/Support hast du 

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und natürlich Erfolg dabei.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

mir geht es nach wie vor gut, allerdings fiel es mir heute nicht ganz so leicht, nichts zu essen!
Ich musste ja heute wieder arbeiten und da hab ich gemerkt, was es alles verändert, wenn ich nichts esse!
Habe gerade auch den "Hunger" gespürt, als ich nach Hause kam. 
Aber statt was zu essen hab ich jetzt ne Saftschorle getrunken und es geht mir wieder gut  

Meine "Gammel-Jeans", die ich zuhause so gern anhabe, hat mir letzte Woche kaum noch gepasst. Das war alles andere als eine "Wohlfühl-Hose". 
Jetzt sitzt sie wieder schön locker - hätte ich nicht gedacht!!!

Viel Erfolg euch allen noch - auf welchem Weg auch immer!

Laura


----------



## RennKröte (3. März 2008)

Was der Hr.Dr. Groeneveld da sagt, ist doch nichts anderes als das was ich im Vorfeld schon geschrieben hab....

Auch irre viel Eiweiß ohne es mit gewissen KH zu kombinieren!!!! Klar ist zuviel schädlich, aber leicht zu kontrollieren...aber bei intensiver sportlicher belastung und dem Wunsch von mehr Muskelmasse steigt eh der Eiweißbedarf!!!


----------



## x-rossi (3. März 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> 0,5kg Muskelzuwachs => 100kcal mehr Grundumsatz
> 
> Weil es mal irgendwo oben gefragt wurde!
> 3kg Muskelzuwachs=> 600kcal mehr Grundumsatz (nicht schlecht) Das ist ne ganze Mahlzeit!


danke für die info! trotzdem eine nachfrage: das verhältnis muskeln/hunger/nahrungsaufnahme ist dann doch proportional skalierbar.

wenn ich also mehr muskeln habe, darf ich zwar mehr essen, aber auch wieder nicht "zu viel" mehr. und wenn ich nicht muskulös bin, dann muss ich ja auch nicht mehr essen.

also was kompensiere ich denn nun mit 3 kg mehr muskelmasse? da wird erzählt, der grundumsatz wird erhöht, dann könne ich ja auch mehr essen. das ist doch dumm argumentiert. 

wenn man normal ist uns isst, verbrennt man ebenso. wenn ich wegen vermehrter muskelmasse mehr esse, dann nehme ich doch nicht nur eiweiß zu mir, sondern im normal fall eine ganz normale mahlzeit. fettig, ölig und kohlenhydratig.

also ich verstehe die argumentation des vorteils der größeren muskelmasse an stellen, die nicht intensiv gebraucht werden, nicht.



Harry_I schrieb:


> *gibt es gute und schlechte Nahrungsmittel?*
> 
> hierzu mal als Anregung die Einteilung von Lebensmitteln nach dem GI (glykämischen Index ) ...
> 
> deckt sich ja wieder teilweise mit den von x-rossi oder sekt88 praktizierten Ernährungsweisen.


auf GI habe ich auch mal eine zeit lang geschielt. im nachhinein finde ich, es war auch nur wieder eine kleine zeitverschwendung wegen eines weiteren hypes. 

pro warmer mahlzeit esse ich ca 100 g kartoffeln (falls die ins rezept gehören), ca 200 g gemüse (kann ja auch eine tomatensoße sein) und 100 g fleisch oder milchprodukte (käse, joghurt, quark). 

davor immer rohkostsalate, die mit ca 150 g gewichtet sind. nach dem essen immer eine banane oder einen apfel. macht sehr satt, hält lange vor und kann nicht so ungesund sein  



Insania schrieb:


> Auch mich hat die "Abnehmwut" gepackt.
> Bin nun in der 4ten Woche mit Almased, davon die 2te Woche in der man wieder einmal pro Tag "normal" isst.
> 
> Bilanz bisher 8,2kg verloren.


almased hatte ich 2006 auch mal probiert :kotz: . hat zwar auch geklappt, werde ich aber auch nicht mehr machen. war nur ein versuch. ganz übler geschmack.



LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Meine "Gammel-Jeans", die ich zuhause so gern anhabe, hat mir letzte Woche kaum noch gepasst. Das war alles andere als eine "Wohlfühl-Hose".
> Jetzt sitzt sie wieder schön locker - hätte ich nicht gedacht!!!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. März 2008)

Hallo nochmal, 


habe mir jetzt mal Gedanken gemacht über meine zukünftige Ernährung. Habe mir das folgendermaßen gedacht:

Vormittags: Müsli aus 2 EL 5Korn-Schrot, 1 EL Amaranth-Müsli, Joghurt, 1/2 Apfel, 10 Haselnüsse oder Mandeln, 1 TL Sanddornmousse

Mittags: 1 Waldorfsalat (siehe x-rossi  ), dazu irgendwas vorgekochtes. Also Kartoffeln oder Nudeln, Gemüse dazu, ab und zu Fleisch etc! Danach 1 Apfel

Abends: 2 Knäckebrote mit Ziegenkäse oder Putenbrust, 1 Joghurt mit Sanddorn und Leinsamen, ab und zu noch einen Rohkostsalat


Das ist jetzt mal das "Grundgerüst". Sollte ich zwischendurch Appetit bekommen, möchte ich mich an 1-2 Feigen (Trockenobst) o.ä. halten. 

In Bezug auf Obst und Gemüse möchte ich mir keine Grenzen stecken, aber ich will versuchen, nicht ganz so viel Obst zu essen, wegen dem Fruchtzucker. Aber lieber Obst als Schokolade  

Natürlich werde ich auch ab und zu mal essen gehen oder einfach mehr essen. Auch Eier, anderer Salat etc soll dabei sein!
Das hier ist also nur eine Grundidee!

Problem war bisher, dass ich abends oft planlos gegessen habe und dann ist es eben oft zu viel gewesen!
Daher nehme ich mir diese 3 Mahlzeiten so vor, dazwischen wie gesagt ein bisschen (!) Trockenobst bei Bedarf. 

Süßigkeiten möchte ich vorerst ganz weg lassen. Die Gefahr ist zu groß, dass ich wieder maßlos zuschlage  


Was sagt ihr zu meinem Plan?

VG Laura


----------



## x-rossi (3. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu meinem Plan?


jetzt verstehe ich erst, weshalb andere sich immer davor sträuben, gute essenspläne anzunehmen ... dein plan hört sich ja total diszipliniert und langweilig an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




krass! ist ja im prinzip ja schon ähnlich zu meiner ernährung. aber jetzt, wo ich das von dir so lese denke ich auch: naja, toll, wer soll bei so nem essen schon lust haben 

fazit: fremdgeschriebenes kann man erst nachvollziehen, wenn man es selbst ausprobiert hat. vorher "sieht es" nach nix aus in der phantasie.

dein plan ist aber voll ok.

wann ist denn fastenbrechen bei dir? morgen?


----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. März 2008)

Das Schema hab ich aus den Büchern, das stimmt. 
Ich möchte es mal für mich testen, vielleicht ist es ja was!

Dazu will ich dann auch wieder einige neue Rezepte ausprobieren und dann mittags weitestgehend "normal" essen, also nicht nur an ner Möhre knabbern oder so  


Ich muss noch einen Tag durchhalten! Am Mittwoch ist dann Fastenbrechen!

Werde morgen Abend mal einkaufen gehen


----------



## RennKröte (3. März 2008)

Ach je....verhungerst Du dabei denn nicht... ????
Aber prima dass die Buchse wieder passt, ist geil  oder?!?!

Hhhhhhhhhm ich glaub wenn man mehr Muskelmasse und nen höheren Grundumsatz hat, dann hat man auch mehr Hunger oder???? Kam und kommt mir jedenfalls so vor.....????

Also das mit dem ganz viel Eiweiß mach ich im übringen nur kurz...so 4-6 Wochen, weil ich sonst zu viele Muskeln aufbaue, dann nur noch direkt nach dem Sport eine Portion und vorher auch ganz viel Rohkost....

Damals hab ich so echt voll viel abgenommen, mal gucken....bis zum Marathon hätte ich schon gern 3kg weniger!!!

Wassen almased???


----------



## x-rossi (3. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wassen almased???


was???? du kennst google noch nicht??????

????


!!!!


???????


§§$$"))@@@***???=```((((

-

sorry, musste sein ^^


----------



## RennKröte (3. März 2008)

bist Du fies zu mir 

Dann guck ich halt mal nach....


----------



## x-rossi (3. März 2008)

ist halt ein diätpulver auf eiweißbasis. man sollte es in wasser lösen. aber schon in milch schmeckts gruselig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (3. März 2008)

Hab geguckt und so sieht´s auch aus...*pfui*....

Ist aber nicht so viel Eiweiß....da tuns Scampis dann besser...

Man sollte aber ehrlich nicht zu lange zu viel Eiweiß am Stück zu sich nehmen!!!


----------



## KaiservonChina (3. März 2008)

so ihr lieben ! weiter gehts im Text: das biken zur Arbeit bringt scheins was, wenns auch morgen leicht nässlich sein wird.... ich will Sonne  
den Sonnenschein habe ich, wenn ich auf die Waage schau  :

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
--------------------------------- 
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF >
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF > Andere Waage
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF >
--------------------------------- 
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF
14.01.2008 --- 83.2kg / 20.0 bF
21.01.2008 --- 81.8kg / 19.5 bF
28.01.2008 --- 81.2kg / 19.5 bF
04.02.2008 --- 81.4kg / 18.5 bF
11.02.2008 --- 82.4kg / 19.0 bF
18.02.2008 --- 81.7kg / 24.2 bF > Andere Waage
25.02.2008 --- 80.8kg / 23.7 bF >
*03.03.2008 --- 80.2kg / 23.1 bF >*

Stramm der 7x,x zu - ich will ja auch endlich eine Bikehose  - Jogginghose knittert schon ab und an ein bisschen unterm Hintern aufm Sattel...

und ich spiele wieder Leser: interessante Diskussionen hier 
Machts gut, ciaociao !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. März 2008)

Ach, der Threadersteller isr auch mal wieder "in the house". 

Das hört sich doch ganz gut an, was du da schreibst.

Hast du wieder mal deine Bekanntschaft gewechselt oder warum eine andere Waage? 

Weiterhin viel Spaß auf dem Weg zur Bike-Hose,
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Dem Gesetz der Serie entsprechend müsste es ja beim nächsten Wiegen dann soweit sein (ich meine unter 80kg).


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. März 2008)

@Race-Kralle88
@ der Fumic und ich...bei deinen Fotos..

Sag mal welches der dürren Dinger bist du denn.....  

Gruß Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. März 2008)

@ stolli
Ich bin der in schwarz  (also der ohne Kappe   )
Ich bin schlecht zu sehen.

Der auf dem Bike ist der besagte Fumic, neben mir steht mein Bruder.
Es gibt ja Bilder, da bin ich besser zu sehen.
Da kann man sich einen besseren Eindruck verschaffen, dass ich noch etwas zu viel habe.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Sry für die "Frisur"


----------



## ThK (4. März 2008)

Also ich mische das mit Milch an (0,1% Fett) und finde den Geschmack ok *ggg*
Und solange es klappt ;-)


----------



## tschobi (4. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> danke für die info! trotzdem eine nachfrage: das verhältnis muskeln/hunger/nahrungsaufnahme ist dann doch proportional skalierbar.
> 
> wenn ich also mehr muskeln habe, darf ich zwar mehr essen, aber auch wieder nicht "zu viel" mehr. und wenn ich nicht muskulös bin, dann muss ich ja auch nicht mehr essen.
> 
> ...



Muskelmasse und Hunger sind ja eben nicht proportional!
Wollte damit auch nicht zum Ausdruck bringen das man sofort die 600kcal wieder reinschaufeln soll. Sollte nur so als Vergleich dienen wieviel das ist!

Du solltest normal weiteressen und trotzdem Muskelmasse aufbauen. Nach einiger Zeit sollte man natürlich die Nahrungsaufnahme auch steigern.

Auf lange Sicht ist Krafttraining auf jeden Fall besser zum Abnehmen als Ausdauersport. 
Soll natürlich nicht heißen das man keinen Ausdauersport mehr machen soll.
Der ist ebenso wichtig für´s Herz-Kreislauftraining!

Der Nachbrenneffekt von Muskelmasse wird deutlich unterschätzt.
Ich habe einen Bekannten bei uns im Ort, der Intensiv Leistungssport betreibt.
Er hat sogar das Problem, das durch seinen hohen Muskelanteil und geringen Fettanteil in der Hochsaison das Unterhautfett nur so wegbrennt.
Und in so einem Fall muss man natürlich wieder ordentlich reinhauen(gesund natürlich)


----------



## LauraPeter87 (4. März 2008)

Hallo, 

heute ist der letzte Tag!!!
Morgen darf ich endlich einen Apfel morgens, einen mittags und eine Suppe abends essen  
Freu mich schon drauf! 
Und ab dann wird die Ernährung umgestellt  

VG Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute ist der letzte Tag!!!
> Morgen darf ich endlich einen Apfel morgens, einen mittags und eine Suppe abends essen
> ...


Na dann ist ja die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du es schaffst, bei mittlerweile annähernd 100% 
Ich freue mich für sich und hoffe natürlich, dass es sich gelohnt hat. 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (4. März 2008)

@LauraPeter87: Darf ich fragen ? Wieviel Kilo hast Du verloren ?


----------



## tschobi (4. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute ist der letzte Tag!!!
> Morgen darf ich endlich einen Apfel morgens, einen mittags und eine Suppe abends essen
> ...



 
Aber du weißt ja, das jetzt der wirklich wichtige Teil kommt!
Aber das packst du schon....

Den wirklichen Gewichtsverlust kann man doch eh erst nach den Aufbautagen feststellen!

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (4. März 2008)

@tschobi: Da hast Du Recht, das Fasten sollte auch nur den Grundstein legen!

@Boardercrime: Kann ich Dir morgen früh sagen  

@Race-Kralle: Danke  



Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht sooo viel Gewicht verloren haben sollte... ich denke ich weiß wo meine Fehler lagen und ich will diese jetzt beheben!
Ich hoffe, dass ich dann so mein Wunschgewicht erreiche. Wichtiger ist mir aber, dass der Hüftspeck weg ist - egal, wie viele Kilo das nun ausmacht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. März 2008)

Bitte schön 
Noch 3:45h 
Dann hast du es geschafft.

*Daumendrück*, dass die Waage mitspielt.

Schönen Abend noch an alle.

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. März 2008)

@LauraPeter87

Na und dann erst mal ein ordentliches Steak reingepfiffen....  

Nee, nee Kompliment net übel, für mich wärs nix zugegeben.....
Aber Hütchen ab vor denen die es machen.
Gruß
Ein satter Stolli
(Und nicht von Pizza oder Burger)


----------



## LauraPeter87 (5. März 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

ich starte jetzt auch mal mit meiner Gewichtsaufzeichnung: 

28.02.08  61,3 kg  
05.03.08  56,2 kg    

-> Habe also durchs Fasten bisher gut 5 Kilo abgenommen  

Spürbar ist es vor allem an Bauch und Hüfte - ich hoffe, die Speckringe schmelzen weiter!!!!

Ziel ist es jetzt, das Gewicht zu halten bzw die restlichen Speckrollen noch weg zu kriegen.
Das entspricht jetzt einem BMI von 22,2. 

Schön fände ich es, wenn ich dauerhaft 54/55 Kg halten könnte. 
Das wäre dann (bei 54) ein BMI von 21,4. 


Allen einen schönen Tag, meiner hat erfreulich begonnen  

VG Laura



PS: Ich plane jetzt einmal pro Woche einen Entlastungstag. ALso Obsttag, Gemüsetag o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (5. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> 28.02.08  61,3 kg
> 05.03.08  56,2 kg
> 
> -> Habe also durchs Fasten bisher gut 5 Kilo abgenommen


sauber  

das ist jetzt mal ein guter ausgangspunkt. das haben viele in mehreren wochen nicht geschafft, was du in 9 tagen gebracht hast.

wie ist denn das jetzt mit deinem verständnis gegenüber der vegangenheit? kam da irgendwas ins bewusstsein, was alles falsch lief? fand eine kleine horizonterweiterung statt, welche man nicht in worte fassen kann bzw. keinem näher bringen kann, eben weil das fasten eine wirklich persönliche erfahrung darstellt?


----------



## sekt88 (5. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> da tuns Scampis dann besser...



Scampis sind Meeres Ratten. :kotz:



RennKröte schrieb:


> Man sollte aber ehrlich nicht zu lange zu viel Eiweiß am Stück zu sich nehmen!!!




So was ist absoluter BLODSINN!!


----------



## Harry_I (5. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> 28.02.08  61,3 kg
> 05.03.08  56,2 kg
> 
> -> Habe also durchs Fasten bisher gut 5 Kilo abgenommen
> ...



Von den 5 kg können maximal 3 kg Körperfett sein (eher sogar nur 2).

Dein Tagesumsatz - mit relativ wenig Bewegung - wird so bei 2300 Kcal liegen. Damit kannst Du, rein rechnerisch auf 1 kg Verlust in 3 Tagen kommen (7000Kcal Einsparung sind pro kg erforderlich). Ohne Nahrungszufuhr wohlgemerkt.

Also wirst Du durch Wassereinlagerungen, Darminhalte usw. wohl eher bei 58 kg starten müssen. 

Aber trotzdem - alle Achtung für Dein Durchhaltevermögen!  

Die anstehende Gewichtszunahme nur nicht als Rückschlag werten. 

Du wirst durch Deine Ernährungsumstellung den JoJo-Effekt schon vermeiden können. Schreib einfach weiter, dann hast Du hier viele Mitstreiter (im Geiste) !


----------



## tschobi (5. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Scampis sind Meeres Ratten. :kotz:


----------



## sekt88 (5. März 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Dein Tagesumsatz - mit relativ wenig Bewegung - wird so bei 2300 Kcal liegen.



Fragwürdich. Ich habe mein Grundumsatz herausgefunden beim Leistungsdiagnostik mit Spirometry.

Ich: 42J, 184cm, 80 kg, 9% KF, Grundumsatz------------->1840 kcal

das mit Fasten wurde ich sagen bzg gewichtsverlust: 
3 kg Wasser, 1.5kg Muscle and 0.5 kg Fett


----------



## Harry_I (5. März 2008)

*Leistungsverlust durch zu wenig Kohlehydrate?*

Gewicht Heute Morgen 99,2 kg. Damit mein Ziel von 98,x nach nur 2 Tagen fast erreicht (Montag 101,2 kg). Mir ist klar, dass dies nicht 2 kg Körperfett sind s. o.

Die letzten zwei Tage habe ich fast nur Obst, Salat, magere Salami, Quark u. etwas Käse gegessen. Die einzigen nennenswerten Kohlehydrate waren das Müsli am Morgen.

Gestern Abend wollte ich mal so nebenbei beim Fernsehen 1500Kcal verbraten. Eine gute Stunde auf dem Ergometer mit vorgegebenen 250 Watt hatte ich mir vorgenommen. Diese 250 Watt zu treten fiel mir ungewohnt schwer! Vielleicht auch weil ich in letzter Zeit mehr Fahrtechniktraining denn gleichmäßiges Ausdauertraining machte. 

Ich hatte aber das Gefühl dass nach einer zwischendurch eingenommenen Apfelsaftschorle wieder etwas Leistungsfähigkeit zurückkehrte.

Ich glaube, dass mein Stoffwechsel mit Kohlehydraten besser funktioniert. Mein Fettstoffwechsel ist durch jahrelanges (Jahrzehnte) Training mit Trainingszeiten von typischerweise nicht über 90 Minuten wohl etwas zu kurz gekommen. Macht aber nichts. (für einen Inline-Marathon brauche ich nur 70 Minuten, einen "zu Fuß" Halbmarathon will ich in 90 Minuten schaffen).

Was ich damit sagen will - oder für mich festgestellt habe - ist, dass um Leistung zu bringen eine Kohlehydratzufuhr nötig ist! 
*Also keine Abnehmversuche (mit Low Carb) vor einem Rennen!*


----------



## tschobi (5. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Fragwürdich. Ich habe mein Grundumsatz herausgefunden beim Leistungsdiagnostik mit Spirometry.
> 
> Ich: 42J, 184cm, 80 kg, 9% KF, Grundumsatz------------->1840 kcal



Das würde sich mit meiner Formel decken.
Für dein Alter:
240x(0,0485x80kg +3,67) =1812kcal


----------



## tschobi (5. März 2008)

bis 18Jahre: 240x(0,0732x kg +2,72)
bis 30 Jahre:240x(0,0640x kg +2,84)
bis 60 Jahre:240x(0,0485x kg +3,67)

Diese Formeln haben eine Genauigkeit von max 8% Streuung
Selbst wenn man den Sauerstoffverbrauch und die Kohlendioxidabgabe mit einbezieht(Spirometry, Kalometrie) kommt man auf max 3% Streuung.
Also alles schon relativ genau! Was Sekt88 ja auch gerade bestätigt hat!


----------



## ThK (5. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich starte jetzt auch mal mit meiner Gewichtsaufzeichnung:
> 
> ...




Erst einmal Gratulation für die Abnahme 
Will dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber gehe mal davon aus das du besser so 2kg mehr abnimmst als du schlussendlich haben willst.
Sobald du nämlich wieder anfängst "normal" zu essen sind bis zu 2kg wieder drauf.
Was auch normal ist da es ungefähr dem Mageninhalt entspricht, welcher ja beim fasten nicht "vorhanden" ist ...

Also fleissig weiter machen so und noch viel Erfolg beim abnehmen!

-EDIT-
Huch Sorry ... sowas Ähnliches hatte Harry ja schon gepostet.
Man sollte hier alles lesen *gg*
- EDIT ENDE -


----------



## tschobi (5. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Fragwürdich. Ich habe mein Grundumsatz herausgefunden beim Leistungsdiagnostik mit Spirometry.



Er meinte den Tagesumsatz, dh. die Bewegung muss noch mit drauf gerechnet werden.

Ich bin mal so frei und tip die Werte mal in die Formel:
Ich schätze dein Alter einfach mal in die Formel bis 30Jahre 

240(0,064x54+2,84) = 1511kcal
+
geschätzt Bürotätigkeit (Pal wert von 1,4)
1511 x 1,4 = Tagesumsatz = 2115kcal

wo bei Menschen mit geringem Muskelanteil tendenziell eher darunter als darüber bleiben sollten. Das kann dann jeder selbst entscheiden.
Die Zahlen sind natürlich nicht in Stein gemeißelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (5. März 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> *Leistungsverlust durch zu wenig Kohlehydrate?*
> 
> Gewicht Heute Morgen 99,2 kg. Damit mein Ziel von 98,x nach nur 2 Tagen fast erreicht (Montag 101,2 kg). Mir ist klar, dass dies nicht 2 kg Körperfett sind s. o.
> 
> ...



bei 250 Watt auf die dauer MUßT du was nebenbei Kohlenhydrate zu nehmen sonst wird denn Glycogen speicher ausgenutzt und kein wünder dass die Leistungverlust ins Keller geht. Und nach einen Fast ist dein Glycogen Speicher weniger als Voll.

Ihr Leute mit Fasten sind "Crazy"

Fasten als ein mittel zum Abnehmen ist mehr für HAUSFRAUEN DIE GAR KEIN SPORT TREIBEN. Die leute hier sind AKTIV und ist FASTEN mehr als Sinnlos.


----------



## Boardercrime (5. März 2008)

Grösse: 181cm

07.06.2007 G: 87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G :87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87.0 KG BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85.0 KG BU: 88.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU: 87.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 87.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
---------------------------------------------------
16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90.0 cm
30.01.2008 G: 85.5 KG BU: 89.0 cm
06.02.2008 -- Refeed Woche (Ferien ) --------------
13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm 
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm

Nach einer Woche Heilfasten und moderaten Sport -3 KG. 
Habe zwischendurch Buttermilch getrunken,vielleicht hat das Eisweiss den Muskelabbau verhindert und deshalb der geringe Gewichtsverlust.
Fühle mich momentan wie "gereinigt" und die Beine fühlen sich extrem  leicht an.
Ausserdem gings mir nicht nur ums abnehmen, sondern um die Erfahrung wie es ist eine Woche lang ohne feste Nahrung zu sein.Hunger hatte ich eigentlich nie, nur zwischendurch hatte ich extrem kalt.
Werde morgen das Fasten brechen und schauen wieviel wieder draufkommt. Ziel deshalb für nächste Woche: < 84 kg.
Ernährungstechnisch werde ich mich langsam wieder mit Schonkost rantasten, also anfangs nur Gemüse und Obst...


----------



## sekt88 (5. März 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Ziel deshalb für nächste Woche: < 84 kg.



3 kg abnehmen in eine Wöche!!!! 

Good Luck


----------



## Boardercrime (5. März 2008)

Wie kommst Du auf 3 Kilo ?
X-Rossi hat nach dem Fasten schliesslich auch sein Gewicht gehalten...


----------



## sekt88 (5. März 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf 3 Kilo ?
> X-Rossi hat nach dem Fasten schliesslich auch sein Gewicht gehalten...





Boardercrime schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche Heilfasten und moderaten Sport -3 KG. .



odr habe ich was misversteht?


----------



## RennKröte (5. März 2008)

Huhu........

das mit dem Eiweiß stimmt aber, die Nierenschwelle ist bei Eiweiß recht schnell erreicht und man scheidet dann Eiweiß über den Urin aus. 

Mein ARzt hat mich da bei ner Routine Untersuchung drauf angesprochen....
Ich hab gefragt ob das schimm sei und hab ihm meine Ernährung gesagt, da hat er gesagt neeee erstmal nicht, aber wenn das auf Dauer so viel Eiweiß ist, dann können die Nieren ihren Schaden nehmen???

ABer dafür waren meine Blutfettwerte unterhalb der Normwerte, da hat er komisch geguckt und ich hab gegrinst 

@Laura: Na das fühlt sich doch gut an...56kg ist bei meiner Gräße mein reines Wohlfühlgewicht, weiß nicht wie groß Du bist, aber solltest Du 2 kg wieder zu nehmen, so what....lass weiter die Schoki weg, zieh Deine ERnährungsumstellung weiter durch und jutt  Bin da voll zuversichtlich!!!

Also ich mein, wer schon so ne fiese Fastenkur durchhält  

Mir fehlen jetzt so 600g, allerdings hab ich gestern auch nicht so viel gefuttert wie die Tage vorher  

Angefangen habe ich Samstag, wobei ich mir grad einbilde ich seh schon das ganze Intervall- und Muskelaufbautraining und Eiweiß... ....


----------



## Boardercrime (5. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> 3 kg abnehmen in eine Wöche!!!!
> 
> Good Luck



@Sekt88: Ich dachte Du beziehst Dich auf mein nächste Wochenziel...demfall hast Du recht.


----------



## Boardercrime (5. März 2008)

Hoffe das Wetter zieht wieder an, bei uns liegt momentan Schnee...sonst wirds nix mit < 84 KG.


----------



## Harry_I (5. März 2008)

nur mal so als weiteren Aspekt:



> *Das KÃ¶rperfett darf nicht beliebig reduziert werden *
> 
> Ein niedriger KÃ¶rperfettanteil ist in den Ausdauersportarten zweifelsohne von Vorteil. Allerdings mÃ¼ssen hier auch kritische Grenzen nach unten beachtet werden! Ein KÃ¶rperfettgehalt, der bei Frauen unter 12 bis 14 Prozent und bei MÃ¤nnern unter 8 bis 10 Prozent liegt, hat keinerlei positiven EinfluÃ mehr auf die LeistungsfÃ¤higkeit. Im Gegenteil! Solche Werte gehen praktisch immer mit einem Verlust an Muskelmasse und KÃ¶rperwasser einher â beides Faktoren, die die LeistungsfÃ¤higkeit erheblich negativ beeinflussen! VerstÃ¤rkt wird die Problematik noch, wenn unnatÃ¼rliche Methoden der Gewichtsreduktion, wie z.B. provoziertes Erbrechen, der Missbrauch von Fettersatzstoffen, von Medikamenten, die die Fettaufnahme hemmen, von AbfÃ¼hrmitteln oder entwÃ¤ssernden Medikamenten (Diuretika) zum Einsatz kommen. Erhebliche gesundheitliche StÃ¶rungen sind damit vorprogrammiert. VerÃ¤nderungen und âVerbesserungenâ der NahrungsqualitÃ¤t dÃ¼rfen niemals dazu fÃ¼hren, dass das Prinzip einer ausgeglichenen Energiebilanz lÃ¤ngerfristig verlassen wird! Je intensiver und umfangreicher das Training oder die Belastungen sind, desto wichtiger ist dieser Grundsatz!



All zu viel abnehmen ist auch nichts! Dann gehts ans eingemachte. Muskelschwund und weniger Leistung.

hinzugefÃ¼gt:


> Heute weiÃ man, dass das Fettgewebe ein ausgesprochen stoffwechselaktives Gewebe ist, das groÃe Bedeutung fÃ¼r die hormonelle Regulation und das Immunsystem besitzt und dem natÃ¼rlich auch eine wichtige Rolle in der Steuerung von Hunger und SÃ¤ttigung zukommt. Nicht nur ein zu viel an Fettgewebe macht uns krank (dies betrifft vor allem das so genannte Bauchfett). Auch ein zu wenig an Fettgewebe kann zu gesundheitlichen StÃ¶rungen und SchÃ¤den fÃ¼hren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (5. März 2008)

*Und Eiweiß darf auch nicht fehlen!*



> Energie- und Aufbaustoffwechsel
> Die bisherige Diskussion um die notwendige Proteinversorgung im Sport hat den Aspekt der
> Proteinqualität viel zu wenig beachtet. Das betrifft vor allem die wichtige Rolle, welche die
> essenziellen Aminosäuren im Stoffwechsel spielen. Zur Erinnerung (s. sportsCARE Nr.
> ...


Quelle: http://www.loges.de/pdf_download/0108.pdf

... natürlich wieder nur eine Meinung! (noch dazu die eines Herstellers von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln)

Also immer schön locker (kritisch) bleiben!


----------



## Harry_I (5. März 2008)

> Die Betrachtung der Lebensmittel aus Sicht der Energiedichte vereint die scheinbaren Widersprüche der beiden Lager, indem sie einen niedrigen bis moderaten Fettgehalt und eine niedrige Kohlenhydratdichte (glykämische Last) gleichzeitig berücksichtigt. Wer sich an diese Vorgaben hält, wird automatisch eine energiearme und gleichzeitig nährstoff- und ballaststoffreiche Ernährung verwirklichen, die die Basis einer gesunden, belastungsverträglichen *Körperfettreduktion* ist.






*Neue Ernährungspyramide*



_nach: A Low Glycemic Index-Pyramide von David S. Ludwig, M.D., Dr. phil., Childrens Hospital, Boston;
Quelle: Harvard Health Online (http://health.harvard.edu/newsletters/giload.shtml);_



> Führende Ernährungsexperten sind inzwischen der Meinung, dass die herkömmliche Ernährungspyramide, mit der breiten Basis aus Getreideprodukten, Kartoffeln und Reis eine Anleitung zu einer risikobehafteten Fehlernährung ist. Vielmehr sollte Obst und stärkefreies Gemüse in die breite Basis der Ernährungsgrundlage verschoben werden. Andererseits sollen Getreideprodukte aus raffiniertem Mehl (Weißmehl), Kartoffeln und Süßwaren auf die Spitze positioniert werden. Die bisher auf der Basis befindlichen Vollkornprodukte verschieben sich bei der neuen Pyramide in die vorletzte Stufe. Dies soll veranschaulichen, dass der Schwerpunkt der Ernährung auf Kohlenhydrat-Quellen mit vergleichsweise niedrigem Glykämischen Index liegt. Eine stärkere Bedeutung gewinnen in der neuen Pyramide fettarme Eiweißlieferanten wie Fleisch, Geflügel und Fisch, indem sie auf die zweite Stufe neben Milchprodukten und Nüssen sowie Hülsenfrüchten platziert werden. Das sich bisher in der Spitze befindliche Fett bzw. Öl verschiebt sich zu Gemüse und Salaten.
> * LOGI = Low Glycemic Index = niedriger Blutzuckeranstieg bei dieser Ernährungsform



scheint mir insgesamt schlüssig. Deckt sich auch mit vielen Meinungen aus dem Forum hier. (vor allem der von Sekt88)


----------



## sekt88 (5. März 2008)

Yessirreebob!

Ich nehme Täglich zwichen 80 und 150 gram eiweiss, seit 2 Jahre.

Blutwerte, cholesterine, LDL, HDL Knieren werte usw....ALLES TOP!

Lieber 5x mehr Eiweiss als 1.5x mehr Kohlenhyrdate.

Naturlich, vorn, mittendrin und nach ein Renn Schraub ich die KH menge hoch, aber sonst 20-30% KH Kalroien am tag und nur aus Obst und gemusse.

Habe sogar 250 gram Pistachios gerade gefressen. UMMMMMM


----------



## tschobi (5. März 2008)

@Harry: Endlich postet mal einer die neue Pyramide. Genauso ernähre ich mich. Leider wird von Unwissenden noch viel zu oft die Alte verbreitet!



> Ich nehme Täglich zwichen 80 und 150 gram eiweiss, seit 2 Jahre.
> 
> Blutwerte, cholesterine, LDL, HDL Knieren werte usw....ALLES TOP!
> 
> Lieber 5x mehr Eiweiss als 1.5x mehr Kohlenhyrdate.


Ich auch, kann dir da voll zustimmen!


----------



## ramrod1708 (5. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und gleich auf diesen Thread gestossen.
Da will ich natürlich auch mitmachen.
Ich ernähre mich jetzt seit 10 Wochen nach dem Points Prinzip ( WW ) und habe mittlerweile 23,5 Kilo abgenommen. Mein Anfangsgewicht waren unglaublich fette 143,6 Kilo! Und seitdem ich die 130er Grenze unterschritten habe fahre ich auch wieder mitem MTB zur Arbeit! Leider habe ich zur Zeit noch das alte Wheeler von meiner Frau, aber es fährt! Bei Gelegenheit kommt dann was gescheites! Aber erstmal weiter abnehmen. 
Ich halte euch wöchentlich auf dem laufenden!


----------



## RennKröte (5. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Yessirreebob!
> 
> Ich nehme Täglich zwichen 80 und 150 gram eiweiss, seit 2 Jahre.
> 
> ...




So in der Art mache ich das auch!!! Und wenn ich bike dann muss ich merh Kohlenhydrate futtern, weil sonst fall ich vom bike  

Ich sprach von meinen Blutfettwerten,nicht vom Fettanteil, den will ich glaub ich auch gar nicht wissen 

So und da ich momentan eher Fleisch und Fisch und Käse etc als Eiweißquellen nutze als Shakes und Riegel muss ich schon gucken was mit der Anreicherung der Harnsäure in meinem Blut ist, weil ich dann nämlich so wehe Gelenke und wenn ich Pech habe wieder nen SChub kriege??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. März 2008)

ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin neu hier im Forum und gleich auf diesen Thread gestossen.
> Da will ich natürlich auch mitmachen.
> ...



Hallo ramod1708.
Willkommen im Forum 
Willkommen im tollsten Thread des Forums 

23,5kg in 10Wochen?  
Am Anfang geht das Abnehmen halt recht schnell, später wird es dann immer schwerer. Aber bis dahin hat man schon wieder eine akzeptable Figur (sry  ). Ist ja nicht böse gemeint.
Das wichtige ist auch nicht, wie du jetzt aussiehst.
Das wichtigste ist, dass du aktiv was dagegen unternehmen willst!
Und das ist aller Ehren wert. 

Ich freue mich schon auf deine wöchentlichen Berichte,
wünsche dir noch viel Spaß und natürlich Erfolg beim Abnehmen,
schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## x-rossi (5. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ihr Leute mit Fasten sind "Crazy"
> 
> Fasten als ein mittel zum Abnehmen ist mehr für HAUSFRAUEN DIE GAR KEIN SPORT TREIBEN. Die leute hier sind AKTIV und ist FASTEN mehr als Sinnlos.


dear friend,

please babbel doch mal ned so einen schmarren daher. this fasten-shit is not loco, sondern vielmehr a holy self experience. it has nassing zu tun with hausfrauen aerobics in funny socks. des soll eher ein schnitt durch alte angewohnheiten sein. quasi ein fullstop, in your längwitsch gespeakt  

also don't be sauer of what we did, please  



ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Ich ernähre mich jetzt seit 10 Wochen nach dem Points Prinzip ( WW ) und habe mittlerweile 23,5 Kilo abgenommen. Mein Anfangsgewicht waren unglaublich fette 143,6 Kilo! Und seitdem ich die 130er Grenze unterschritten habe fahre ich auch wieder mitem MTB zur Arbeit! Leider habe ich zur Zeit noch das alte Wheeler von meiner Frau, aber es fährt!


uff! das nenn ich kilos  

vielleicht wirst du aber irgendwann auch an einen punkt kommen, wo es nicht mehr so schnell gehen wird, wo du kleine sehnsüchte nach den altbekannten schlimmen dingen entwickeln wirst. zu diesem zeitpunkt höre in dich und gib ein kleines bisschen den gelüsten nach und gönn deiner psyche auch eine oder zwei wochen pause von diesem abnehmstress.

gutes gelingen


----------



## LauraPeter87 (5. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

nochmal zu meinen Erfahrungen beim Fasten: 

Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich eben doch OHNE kann. Ohne das Bonbon zwischendurch, ohne ein Stück Schokolade beim Heimkommen... 
Das war eine wertvolle Erfahrung für mich und hilft mir hoffentlich in Zukunft!

Die ganzen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse hier werden sicher ihren kleineren oder größeren Teil Wahrheit beinhalten, aber für mich ist eins viel wichtiger: 
Dass ich wieder "normal" esse. Nicht strikt nach Plan, aber auch nicht völlig außer Kontrolle. 
Ob ich dann 2 g Eiweiß mehr esse oder weniger, ist mir in dem Fall egal. 
Wenn ich wieder eine ordentliche Ernährung zustande bringe, dürfte sich das mit dem Gewicht mehr oder weniger von selbst regeln!

Sicher gehört eine Menge Disziplin und auch Wissen über Ernährung dazu, aber meiner Meinung nach ist auch oft die persönliche Einstellung zum Essen ausschlaggebend.
Auf mich bezogen sind das folgende Dinge: 

- aufhören, wenn ich satt bin!!!
- Süßes in Maßen
- langsam und bewusst essen

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass ich meine Ernährung wieder in den Griff kriege  

Viel Erfolg euch allen weiterhin!

Laura


----------



## haumdaucher (5. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nochmal zu meinen Erfahrungen beim Fasten:
> 
> ...



Moin,

dazu muss ich sagen.. so gings mir auch vielleicht zwei Monate.. danach kehrte der Heißhunger immer öfter zurück... teilweise hat einen dieser Gedanke an eben ein Stück Schoki nichtmehr losgelassen... richtig quälend war das teilweise. Und wie schonmal erwähnt... lieber vorbeugend mal ein kleines Stück Schoki als wirklich komplett versuchen drauf zu verzichten und irgendwann bei ner Fressattacke drei Tafeln auf einmal zu verputzen...


Der Heißhunger kommt zurück.. da bin ich mir sicher  Die Frage ist nur wann 

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## RennKröte (5. März 2008)

haumdaucher schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> dazu muss ich sagen.. so gings mir auch vielleicht zwei Monate.. danach kehrte der Heißhunger immer öfter zurück... teilweise hat einen dieser Gedanke an eben ein Stück Schoki nichtmehr losgelassen... richtig quälend war das teilweise. Und wie schonmal erwähnt... lieber vorbeugend mal ein kleines Stück Schoki als wirklich komplett versuchen drauf zu verzichten und irgendwann bei ner Fressattacke drei Tafeln auf einmal zu verputzen...
> 
> ...



Quatsch das geht, man kann das in den Griff kriegen....wie Laura schon sagt denken und sich das Essverhalten bewusst machen!!!!

Von Magersucht zu Fresssucht und zurück in ein normales Leben ohne Essstörung...........tataaaaaaa....ich lebe und bin echt... 

Ich hab auch immer noch mal extrem Tage an denen ich mir 2,3 Tage hinter einander täglich 100-200g Süßkram in die Binsen pfeife....aber und....ich find´s okay...weil nämlich, dann hab ich auch erstmal keine Lust mehr drauf..............

Damit komm ich besser klar als mir alles zu verkneifen und dann richtig zuzulangen...aus Frust weil ich es nicht schaffe nein zu sagen...dann einreden ist nicht schlimm,weil morgen wird alles anders....

Voll der Teufelskreis!! Ja und nach ner Fastenkur isst man bewusster!! Und wie oft soll Laura eigentlich noch sagen, dass sie es nicht primär zum abnehmen gemacht hat????


@ sekt 88: So und dann zu behaupten das sei was für Hausfrauen die sich eh nicht bewegen find ich voll fies und stumpfsinnig.... wer sagt denn bitte dass das so ist????

Nein, ich bin keine Hausfrau...man redet nicht so abfällig über andere Menschen nämlich!!!!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. März 2008)

@Sekt88

"Ihr Leute mit Fasten seid crazy"

Also ich bin mit Sekt88 bestimmt nicht immer einer Meinung, aber diesbezüglich gebe ich ihm recht...
Und zu dem Thema bewußter ernährung denke ich das es heut fast nix mehr gibt was "irgendwie" mit "irgendwas" belastet oder verseucht ist..... 
Ist einfach so, deswegen beschäftige ich mich lieber mit wichtigeren Dingen wie zum Beispiel "wie komm ich den nächsten Berg manierlich hoch ohne gleich die Lunge auf den Weg zu spucken." 
Lieber ordentlich trainieren, dann sind wir fit für die kommende Saison.
No Pain, no gain ist das Erfolgsrezept..... 
Essen gehört zwar dazu, aber gehaltvoll das man richtig Dampf auf´s rad bringt, wenn´s drauf ankommt. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Quatsch das geht, man kann das in den Griff kriegen....wie Laura schon sagt denken und sich das Essverhalten bewusst machen!!!!
> 
> Von Magersucht zu Fresssucht und zurück in ein normales Leben ohne Essstörung...........tataaaaaaa....ich lebe und bin echt...
> 
> ...



Ganz unrecht hat er doch nicht, ne Hausfrau die richtig was schafft braucht das auch nicht, die schafft nämlich was und da wird man bekanntlich nicht dicker von...


----------



## RennKröte (5. März 2008)

Na klar..........das ist auch nicht netter jetzt.........

Ohne Kippe kommste besser den Berg rauf 

Gut das mit der Verseuchung find ich auch, hab mal nen Bericht gesehen was für Kriterien erfüllt sein müssen, damit ein Produkt sich das Bio Siegel aufkleben darf, eben u.a. keine Pesti- und Insektizide...

Resultat: Man baut neben der Autobahn an, da überlebt eh nix und wo ich nix einsetzen muss, darf ich ja Bio drauf schreiben....

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und guten Appetit!!!


----------



## x-rossi (5. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Und zu dem Thema bewußter ernährung denke ich das es heut fast nix mehr gibt was "irgendwie" mit "irgendwas" belastet oder verseucht ist.....


eventuell war hier das verhältnis zur nahrungsaufnahme und nicht das verhältnis zur reinheit der nahrungsmittel gemeint. könnte ja sein, vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch nur.



stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ist einfach so, deswegen beschäftige ich mich lieber mit wichtigeren Dingen wie zum Beispiel "wie komm ich den nächsten Berg manierlich hoch ohne gleich die Lunge auf den Weg zu spucken."


das wirst du auch müssen. schließlich habe ich dich nicht umsonst gefragt, ob du auch gerne berge hoch fährst, denn ...



stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Lieber ordentlich trainieren, dann sind wir fit für die kommende Saison. No Pain, no gain ist das Erfolgsrezept.....


... das habe ich die letzten beiden jahre mit ca 20.000 km fleißig gemacht. deswegen bewege ich mein mtb ja auch mit 28 kmh bei 120 puls beim ga1 und trete 340 watt an der ians. ich trau mich schon gar nicht mehr ga2 oder ka zu fahren, ohne, dass ich blöd angemacht werde auf den mainwegen, von wegen zu schnell, und so.

was stört mich da ein dünner linker arm vom fasten  



stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Essen gehört zwar dazu, aber gehaltvoll das man richtig Dampf auf´s rad bringt, wenn´s drauf ankommt.


dampf ist relativ, haben wir eben gelernt, nä!

gruß
rossinger


----------



## ramrod1708 (6. März 2008)

Hi, 

das ist ja das gute an WW, man darf ruhig mal nen Tag sündigen. Es Wird einem sogar empfohlen.  Habe gestern abend auch ein stück Schokolade gegessen und trotzdem abgenommen. Es war halt auch nur ein Stück, und nicht die ganze Tafel wie früher. *muhuarhar*
Es macht halt alles auch wieder mehr Spass. Man kann sich besser bewegen, ist sportlicher und man wird wieder attraktiver für seine Frau.
Muss mich ja in meinem Job als Lokführer, bzw als Lokrangierführer viel Bücken und kuppeln etc. und das klappt auch wieder besser. 

Nächstes Ziel ist die JP Morgan Corporate Challenge in Frankfurt ( Laufen für einen guten Zweck über 5,6 Kilometer ) in 3 Monaten. Da nimmt nämlich  meine Firma teil und ich hab mich auch mal gemeldet. Da isses nämlich nicht wichtig wann du ins ziel kommts, sondern das du dabei bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (6. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich trau mich schon gar nicht mehr ga2 oder ka zu fahren, ohne, dass ich blöd angemacht werde auf den mainwegen, von wegen zu schnell, und so.



Ich hatte die gleich problem letzen Jahre.

Vielleicht sollen wir ein paar Runden drehen----->geteiltes Ärger ist halbes Ärger!


----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die gleich problem letzen Jahre.
> 
> Vielleicht sollen wir ein paar Runden drehen----->geteiltes Ärger ist halbes Ärger!


sehr gerne! wir sind ja quasi nachbarn, wie ich sehe  

manchmal fahre ich von offenbach aus richtung hanau/seligenstadt/aschaffenburg, wenn die ga-einheiten > 1,5 h ausfallen, wenn < 1,5 h, dann fahre ich richtung industriepark höchst.

ich kann immer erst ab 17:00 starten. zum glück ist aber bald wieder sommer und es wird später dunkel, sodass man länger fahren, oder auch später starten kann.

vielleicht wäre für dich an wochenenden auch der eisdielencruisercup 2008 interessant, der über die saison hinweg zu immer weiter entlegende eisdielen führt. großzügige aufnahmen von eis, kaffe und vielleicht auch mal einem ordentlichen schnitzel sind das erklärte ziel.

die etappen fahren wir bis jetzt definitiv mindestens zu dritt.

man sieht sich.


----------



## Boardercrime (6. März 2008)

Habe ich gerade erst gefunden:

Nur zweitbeste Wahl: Gewichte stemmen

Der entscheidende Faktor, um Gewicht zu verlieren, ist die Energie, die der Sport verbraucht und nicht die gewonnene Muskelmasse. âMuskeln verbrennen zwar Energie, aber weniger als oft behauptet wird. Wer sich ein Kilo Muskeln antrainiert, verbrennt am Tag nur etwa 30 Kalorien mehrâ, erklÃ¤rt DiÃ¤t-Experte Joachim WestenhÃ¶fer. Das sind weniger Kalorien als in einem halben Apfel stecken. âDie Mengen sind so gering, dass sie auf das Gewicht keinen Einfluss nehmenâ, meint auch ErnÃ¤hrungsmediziner Volker Schusdziarra.

Quelle: http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ernaehrung/abnehmen/tid-7913/abnehmen_aid_138363.html


----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2008)

so ungefähr denke ich mir das ja auch. aber was solls.

allein der glaube soll angeblich ja berge versetzen können


----------



## Harry_I (6. März 2008)

Genau!

Du musst an das glauben was Du tust!

Und wie schon gesagt, jeder muss *seinen* Weg für *sich* selbst finden. Dazu sollte er offen sein auch andere Meinungen zu hören. Und immer wieder kritisch die eigene Meinung überdenken.

Und wenn man *seinen* Weg gefunden hat, darf man diesen auch kommunizieren. Das darf aber nicht so weit gehen diese eigene Meinung als das absolute Nonplusultra jedem anderen aufdrücken zu wollen.

Harry
-------------------------
_Der einzige Weg, eine Versuchung loszuwerden, ist, ihr nachzugeben.
Oscar Wilde_


----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2008)

morgen, leute, wirds was geben!

ich knack die marke. wenn ich ehrlich bin, lag ich schon heute morgen drunter.

aber ich werde brav das morgige gewicht notieren.


----------



## Google (6. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich kann immer erst ab 17:00 starten. zum glück ist aber bald wieder sommer und es wird später dunkel, sodass man länger fahren, oder auch später starten kann.


Das passte doch in der Vergangenheit immer bestens zu meinen Startzeiten am Main Steinheim Druckhaus. Ich frage mich warum Du nicht einmal mitgefahren bist   Auch meine angebotenen Geländetouren im Vorderspessart sind für Dich zeitlich interessant.

Woran lags, liegts ? Weil ich ein bisserl langsamer bin  

Ist natürlich nur als eine Aufforderung für die Zukunft zu sehen wenn Interesse besteht.  


Grüße

Google


----------



## tschobi (6. März 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade erst gefunden:
> 
> Nur zweitbeste Wahl: Gewichte stemmen
> 
> ...



So ein Schwachsinn, oh man!  Naja, wer´s glaubt wird seelig!
Nichts gegen Ausdauertraining, aber was diese sogenannten Diät Experten von sich geben ist einfach nur amüsant. Naja , ist halt die gleiche Geschichte wie mit der alten Enährungspyramide...

Wer Interesse an einem wirklich guten Artikel in diesem Bereich hat, sollte sich mal folgenden Artikel durchlesen:
http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub008.pdf


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. März 2008)

@ tschobi
Würde ich ja gerne machen, aber bei mir geht der Link nicht.

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (6. März 2008)

http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub008.pdf
oder
http://www.dr-moosburger.at/publikationen.php 
und dann unter 2. Abspecken durch Sport 

Bei mir fkt. der Link, hat da nochwer Probleme mit?

Muss jetzt in die Federn....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. März 2008)

Nee, jetzt sollte es funktionieren. 
Guck ich mir später mal an.

Aber Danke schon mal,
Kai


----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Das passte doch in der Vergangenheit immer bestens zu meinen Startzeiten am Main Steinheim Druckhaus. Ich frage mich warum Du nicht einmal mitgefahren bist   Auch meine angebotenen Geländetouren im Vorderspessart sind für Dich zeitlich interessant.
> 
> Woran lags, liegts ? Weil ich ein bisserl langsamer bin
> 
> Ist natürlich nur als eine Aufforderung für die Zukunft zu sehen wenn Interesse besteht.


vor geraumer zeit, wohl über ein jahr her, da hatte ich mich ja auch beinahe mal zum lmb durchgerungen, wurde dann aber krank.

und das druckhaus war mal das shooters, oder? da brauche ich von mir aus ca 35 minuten hin, wäre also zwischen 17:30-17:45 dort, je nach feierabend.

wie schon angeboten, interesse meinerseits besteht grundsätzlich, weil irgendwann hat man sich den main dann auch mal satt gesehen und ein plausch ist in solchen fällen nie verkehrt.

in eine andere gruppe habe ich einmal reingeschnuppert - kulmi, mtb ede, cersten & co., als sie den ersten teil des eselspfades gefahren sind. auch auf die gefahr hin, dass es sich arrogant liest: kulmi fragte mich am bahnhof vor der abfahrt, ob ich so eine lange tour überhaupt schaffen würde. hätte er sich mal lieber meine beine angeschaut, statt meinen bauch   

insgesamt hat da die chemie einfach nicht gestimmt, war mir alles ein wenig zu laut, zu roh ... und zu langsam 

wie sagt man, man trifft sich im leben immer zweimal? vielleicht fährt man sich auch da mal wieder über den weg und hat dann eventuell eine größere schnittmenge, als zuvor. man wüsste dann ja, was auf einen zukommt  

bis die tage.


----------



## x-rossi (7. März 2008)

moin!

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 22.02.2008 - 81,2 kg
freitag 29.02.2008 - 81,0 kg
freitag 07.03.2008 - 79,7 kg


----------



## Boardercrime (7. März 2008)

Super X-Rossi !     
Wie weit musst/willst Du noch runter ?

Unter 80 ist auch mein Ziel,sieht aber momentan gar nicht so schlecht aus,
heute morgen bei mir 81.6 KG...so nah drann war ich seit Jahren nicht mehr !!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2008)

@ x-rossi

@ boardercrime
U80 sollte auch kein großes Problem mehr sein 
Glückwunsch zu dem, was ihr bislang geleistet habt.
@ all
Ich war gestern bei 75,30kg (von ca. 94kg März '06) 

Angenehmen Freitag noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (7. März 2008)

Naja, hoffe das mein Körper kein Zicken macht und kurz vor Ziel wieder mit dem Gewicht rauffährt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2008)

MfG Kai


----------



## ThK (7. März 2008)

Na bei mir war auch heut Wiegetag.
Es hat sich gelohnt das Radfahren mit "einzustreuen" 
Kein Stillstand so wie letzte Woche ...

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (*07.03.08*): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)


----------



## Google (7. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> insgesamt hat da die chemie einfach nicht gestimmt, war mir alles ein wenig zu laut, zu roh ... und zu langsam


 So ähnlich geht es mir auch  Ein Großteil der "Spessartwölfe" ist einfach nicht mein Ding. Ich hatte mit meinem damaligen Thread versucht etwas einigermaßen Ernsthaftes in Hanau auf die Beine zu stellen. Meinen Thread habe ich dann nach einer kleinen Meinungsverschiedenheit schliessen lassen, jetzt wirkt der Rest ganz nach seiner Fasson im eigenem Thread  

Von Deiner Zeit passts optimal  Shooters heißt jetzt Druckhaus und bei Gelegenheit (nach Mallorca) werd ich Dich parallel zum LMB einfach mal informieren wenn ich wieder eine Tour starte  

Wir werden sehen wie es passt. Sind ja keine Pflichtveranstaltungen  

So, genug "Off Topic"

Ach so...Und natürlich herzliche Glückwünsche zu Deinem Erfolg!!

Grüße

Google


----------



## tschobi (7. März 2008)

Das läuft ja super hier. Glückwunsch an alle!

@x-rossi: Endgewicht? Jetzt kommt das Feintuning, was ;-)


----------



## x-rossi (7. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit meinem damaligen Thread versucht etwas einigermaßen Ernsthaftes in Hanau auf die Beine zu stellen. Meinen Thread habe ich dann nach einer kleinen Meinungsverschiedenheit schliessen lassen, jetzt wirkt der Rest ganz nach seiner Fasson im eigenem Thread
> 
> Von Deiner Zeit passts optimal  Shooters heißt jetzt Druckhaus und bei Gelegenheit (nach Mallorca) werd ich Dich parallel zum LMB einfach mal informieren wenn ich wieder eine Tour starte


jaja, das war das ding mit dem bruder j, nicht wahr? ich hab ja alles heimlich mitgelesen. sorry!   

ich freu mich auf jeden schon mal auf besseres wetter. die barbarossa-tour würde ich doch sehr gerne einmal in angriff nehmen  . also bis die tage dann!

-

@ alle interessierten: das endgewicht möchte ich eigentlich gar nicht festlegen. ich kann es auch glaube ich gar nicht direkt benennen, da ich eher einen definierten körperfettanteil anstrebe, als ein endgewicht, der so zwischen 12% und 15% liegen sollte.

sobald ich die 15% passiere beginne ich auch wieder, den oberkörper zu trainieren. das gewicht wir also relativ sein.

hat eigentlich wer noch eine andere idee, wie man sich den kfa messen lassen kann, ausser mit dem caliper oder einer waage?

@ Insania: 3 kg sind echt hart, für eine woche


----------



## ThK (7. März 2008)

Hab ja noch einige Kilos vor mir .. Also freue ich mich natürlich wenn es mal was mehr in ner Woche ist ;-)


----------



## atlas (7. März 2008)

Hallo

Mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung meiner "Gewichtskarriere":
2004 ca.105kg
2005 ca. 94kg
2006 ca. 88kg
2007 ca. 88kg-Stagnation durch schwere Verletzung (heul)
heute ca.81kg bei 187cm und einem KFA von 10%

 pro Woche esse ich etwa 2 Tafeln Schokolade.
 Mein Fleischkonsum ist schon beängstigend-ich ess halt so gern.


 mfG
 Atlas


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. März 2008)

@atlas

Na und, bist halt ein Genießer. 
Wenn du wüßtest was ich in mich reinschaufel, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha,  
Esse selber was mir schmeckt....  
Freu mich schon auf morgen(samstag) da wird gegrillt.....lecker. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2008)

@ stolli
Hmmm lecker grillen 
Das habe ich auch am letzten WE noch genießen dürfen.
Warum auch nicht 
@ atlas
Schokowas? 
Das kommt mir nicht mehr in den Bauch.
Ich habe da jetzt sicher ein- anderthalb Monate drauf verzichtet und bin optimistisch, dass es mir auch weiterhin gelingt.
Ich kompensiere es mit Marmelade. Bislang klappt es ganz gut.

Was spricht denn für dich gegen Schokolade?
Der Erfolg gibt dir doch recht 

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. März 2008)

Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, ich ess lieber beides, Marmelade und Schoki, jaja ich weiß ich bin eklig, des bringt ein bißchen pepp hier rein.
Hab grad eben noch ein Blätterteig Schweine Ohr mit Schokoüberzug verdrückt + nen Pott Kaffee, sebstverständlich nach dem abendessen was ich vorher genossen hab..... 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## atlas (7. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ stolli
> Hmmm lecker grillen
> Das habe ich auch am letzten WE noch genießen dürfen.
> Warum auch nicht
> ...



Das ist es ja gerade.Wenn ich hier des öfteren lese was sich ein mancher quält und kasteind, sprich jegliches Süßwerk verkneift,krieg ich fast Krämpfe.
Ich esse sehr reichlich und ausgewogen.Deswegen hab ich auch keine Gelüste nach "verbotenen "Sachen.
Und trotzdem nehme ich stetig ab-jedoch keine Muskelmasse(die brauch ich noch).


mfG
Atlas


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. März 2008)

Ach Atlas ich verbeuge mich vor dir....endlich mal einer mit vernünftigen Ansichten, denke ähnlich wie du....soja,tofu und ähnlichen mist, pfui Deibel.
Es gibt nix geileres wie ein schönes 600-800gramm Steak.....z.b.  
Aber ich esse auch jeden Tag Obst Gemüse oder Salat....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## atlas (7. März 2008)

Hallo Stolli

ich krieg Hunger.Wie wärs mit 2 ganzen Gockeln?

mfG
Atlas


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. März 2008)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo Stolli
> 
> ich krieg Hunger.Wie wärs mit 2 ganzen Gockeln?
> 
> ...



Hä, hä, hä, hä, hä, seh schon hast ne gesunde Einstellung......
aber heut dann doch net mehr muß früh raus geh jetzt pennen.
Bring zu Zeit so einen knappen 100ter auf die waage, aber net viel Fett.. 
Gute Nacht.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, ich ess lieber beides, Marmelade und Schoki, jaja ich weiß ich bin eklig, des bringt ein bißchen pepp hier rein.
> Hab grad eben noch ein Blätterteig Schweine Ohr mit Schokoüberzug verdrückt + nen Pott Kaffee, sebstverständlich nach dem abendessen was ich vorher genossen hab.....
> Gruß
> Stolli


Du bist lustig 
Wenn ich wirklich Lust auf Schokolade habe, hole ich sie mir.
Es lohnt sich aber nicht.
Man hat dann 10 Minuten seine Freude, das letzte Stück tut schon weh- alles verputzt- und am Tag drauf merkt man es auf der Waage.

Sich vor dem Abendessen so was zu gönnen ist schlecht. Dann passt ja weniger rein 
Schweineohren sind eh nicht so mein Ding.
Das kann auch der Schokoüberzug nicht retten 
Kaffee habe ich noch nie gemocht.

Ich glaube, es wird vieles leichter, wenn ich mein Ziel mal erreicht habe.



atlas schrieb:


> Das ist es ja gerade.Wenn ich hier des öfteren lese was sich ein mancher quält und kasteind, sprich jegliches Süßwerk verkneift,krieg ich fast Krämpfe.
> Ich esse sehr reichlich und ausgewogen.Deswegen hab ich auch keine Gelüste nach "verbotenen "Sachen.
> Und trotzdem nehme ich stetig ab-jedoch keine Muskelmasse(die brauch ich noch).
> mfG
> Atlas


Ich verzichte ja nicht auf jegliches Süßwerk (s. Marmelade).
Mir fehlt ja nichts. Wenn ich Lust drauf habe, greife ich zu.

Auch ich esse alles andere als wenig.
Auch ich glaube nicht, dass ich Muskelmasse verliere (demnächst werden mir die Muckis nur so aus der Haut herausschießen  ).
Auch ich nehme ab, wenn alles passt (bin mehr so der Schönwetterfahrer).+

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Mu Lei (8. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> freitag-status:
> 
> ...



Schöne Leistung über 13kg in 8 Wochen. Ist das nicht etwas schnell?

Ich will jetzt nicht den ganz Thread lesen, daher:
Wie hast Du das hinbekommen? Ich bin schwankend auf ca. 93-95kg bei 1.74m. Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn ich wenigstens 85kg schaffen würde. Kurz nach Weihnachten war ich noch auf 91. Unter 90 habe ich es aber seit Jahren nicht mehr geschafft. Vor knapp 10 Jahren waren es nach einem Jahr in China noch 75kg, dann kam Studium, Beruf und Gewicht. Von einem Wohlfühlniveau bin ich weit weg, die Pfunde stören mich mittlerweile extrem.

Leider habe ich einen recht stressig Bürojob mit meist über 10h täglich. Dazu kommen noch 2x 500km Pendeln mit dem Auto pro Woche. Es bleibt also wenig Zeit für Sport, wenn auch die Familie noch etwas von mir haben will. Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit geht leider wg. Anzug und Krawatte nicht mehr.

Hauptproblem, so denke ich, ist die viele Nervennahrung. Ich kann Kuchen und Eis sehr schlecht wiederstehen. Esse aber sonst wenig Fleisch und fette Sachen.

Wie kann ich die Sache am besten und mit dauerhaftem Erfolg Angehen, ohne mich mit Diaten zu belasten. 13kg in 8 Wochen müssten ja nicht sein, mir würden ja schon sichere 1,5-2kg pro Monat reichen, wenn Sie dann auch wegbleiben.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. März 2008)

@Mu Lei

Na da wirst du wohl um kontinuierliches Ausdauertraining nicht drum herumkommen.....so leid es mir tut, aber von nix kommt nix. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## ThK (8. März 2008)

Ich sag euch ,... das 32oz Porter House Steak in Florida war der Hammer *ggg*

Man kann auch mal ausschweifend essen *gg*
Sollte das nur nicht zur Gewohnheit werden lassen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2008)

Das ist richtig.
Lass es dir schmecken 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Mir fehlt auch nichts.
Ich esse reichlich, bin weiter auf dem Weg zur Elfe,...
Pizza, Süßes,... fehlt mir auch nicht.
Mir geht es also bestens.
Aber wie ich sehe kannst du ja auch nicht klagen


----------



## x-rossi (8. März 2008)

moin moin! heute morgen: 78,8 kg   

-



atlas schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier des öfteren lese was sich ein mancher quält und kasteind, sprich jegliches Süßwerk verkneift,krieg ich fast Krämpfe.


hallo atlas,

du deutest hier ja keine personen speziell heraus, drum erlaube mir die frage, ob du eventuell auch mich zu dem kreis zählst, der sich anscheinend  quält? sei dir gewiss: dem ist nicht so - ganz im gegenteil!  



atlas schrieb:


> Und trotzdem nehme ich stetig ab-jedoch keine Muskelmasse (die brauch ich noch).


überschlagend kann man sagen, du hast ca 25 kg in vier jahren verloren. alleine das ergebnis soll hier erst mal zählen, da sage ich natürlich: respekt.

aber sind 48 monate bzw 208 wochen für 25 kg gegenüber zb 8 wochen für 13 kg nicht ein wenig ineffektiv? mit dem zeitlichen vergleich möchte ich deinen erfolg in keiner weise schmälern, denn das ergebnis steht auch bei dir! mir geht es hier nur um den zeitraum.

darf ich auch hier fragen, welche muskeln du an welchen körperteilen meinst und wofür du die brauchst? übst du etwa einen beruf aus, der dich körperlich extrem fordert? übst du eventuell noch andere hobbys aus, die von von einem hohen körpergewicht und anderen muskelgruppen, als den in den beinen profitieren?

denn auch hier möchte ich betonen, dass muskulatur in erster linie nur dort wichtig ist, wo sie konstant hohen anforderungen stand halten muss. bei mir sind das die beine. und die habens in sich. nur keine angst! (lance armstrong oder muhamed ali? wer bin ich eher, was brauche ich eher?)



Mu Lei schrieb:


> Schöne Leistung über 13kg in 8 Wochen. Ist das nicht etwas schnell?
> 
> Hauptproblem, so denke ich, ist die viele Nervennahrung. Ich kann Kuchen und Eis sehr schlecht wiederstehen. Esse aber sonst wenig Fleisch und fette Sachen.
> 
> Wie kann ich die Sache am besten und mit dauerhaftem Erfolg Angehen, ohne mich mit Diaten zu belasten. 13kg in 8 Wochen müssten ja nicht sein, mir würden ja schon sichere 1,5-2kg pro Monat reichen, wenn Sie dann auch wegbleiben.


hallo Mu Lei,

diesen gewichtsverlust empfinde ich nicht als zu schnell. ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt behaupten, dass ich nun eine diät betreibe, obwohl das streng linguistisch gesehen eigentlich der fall ist. aber wie gesagt, ich verfolge ziele: reduzierung des körperfettanteils und steigerung der leistungsfähigkeit bei gleichzeitig geringerer kreislaufbelastung.

hierfür habe ich für mich ein system entwickelt (basierend auf vorausgehenden erfahrungen), welches ausgezeichnet funktioniert: fett reduzieren und die für meine tätigkeiten wichtigen muskelgruppen trainieren (biken = beine) bis der gewünschte körperfettanteil erreicht ist und erst anschließend der optik wegen, wenn überhaupt nötig, den oberkörper aufpumpen  

ich ernähre mich in erster linie von ausreichend rohem gemüse und obst und etwas weniger stärkehaltigen kohlehydraten (kartoffeln, brot, reis, etc.). durch zufälligen verzicht auf kaffee (den sehe ich mittlerweile nicht mehr als genussmittel an, sondern für mich persönlich eher als störenden faktor) verzichte ich auch unfreiwillig auf milch, zucker und kakao. statt milch im müsli, verwende ich joghurt.

beim bäcker war ich seit 8 wochen auch nicht mehr. im supemarkt habe ich mich seit 8 wochen auch nicht mehr in die schoko- und chipsabteilung verirrt. dieser zustand ist nicht quälend oder kasteiend. warum das so ist, wie es jetzt ist, ist reine einstellungssache. und enstellungen bilden sich immer erst dann, wenn etwas passiert, was das bewusstsein verändert.

wenn du detailierter erfahren möchtest, was diese bewusstseinsänderung initiiert hat, dann können sowohl LauraPeter87, als auch ich dich per PN besser darüber informieren, als hier im öffentlichen bereich. 



stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @Mu Lei
> 
> Na da wirst du wohl um kontinuierliches Ausdauertraining nicht drum herumkommen.....so leid es mir tut, aber von nix kommt nix.
> i


hallo stolli,

dass es genau nicht so ist , wie du es hier behauptest, steht doch schwarz auf weiß in einem dokument, was tschobi und auch andere an anderen stellen hier im forum verlinkt haben:

http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub008.pdf

-

allen noch ein schönes wochenende,


----------



## Mu Lei (8. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @Mu Lei
> 
> Na da wirst du wohl um kontinuierliches Ausdauertraining nicht drum herumkommen.....so leid es mir tut, aber von nix kommt nix.
> Gruß
> Stolli




Naja, dazu muss man auch Zeit haben. Beruflich bedingt schaffe ich zur Zeit nur 2-3Mal in der Woche eine Stunde joggen zu gehen und dass erst nach 20Uhr. Damit schaffe ich es, mein Gewicht zu halten. Am Wochenende möchte ich meine Zeit gern auch der Familie widmen, wenn ich schon den Rest der Woche unterwegs bin.

Ich würde mir ja gar nicht so hohe Ziele stecken wollen. Mir würde es im ersten Schritt schon ausreichen, wenn ich 85kg erreichen und sicher halten würde.

Dazu muss ich irgendwie das Leben im Hotel und das Leben mit der Kantine optimieren, denn strenge Ernährungspläne sind damit sehr schwer umzusetzen.

@x-Rosi
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Kaffee und Espressotrinker. Mir würde dieser Verzicht wirklich schwer fallen. Allerdings geht es bei mir ohne Zucker und Kaffee nur mit H-Milch.

Du kannst mir gern per PN ein paar Anfangsinfos schicken. Ich wüsste im Moment gar nicht, was ich konkret fragen sollte.


----------



## Google (8. März 2008)

Leute, es ist nun mal so das es gute und schlechte Futterverwerter gibt. Die einen können halt _Fressen_ ohne zuzunehmen, die anderen nehmen beim Zuschauen schon zu.

Seid froh wenn Ihr essen könnt was Ihr wollt  

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (8. März 2008)

Mu Lei schrieb:


> @ x-Rosi


das ist jetzt aber ein wunschgedanke von dir, oder?


----------



## Mu Lei (8. März 2008)

Nein, sorry ein Tippfehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (8. März 2008)

gut, dann wäre das schon mal geklärt  

-

bezüglich der geheimniskrämerei odar gar dubioser vorgehensweise muss ich mich verteidigen, denn:



Mu Lei schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht den ganz Thread lesen, daher: Wie hast Du das hinbekommen?


wirst es dir im thread dann wohl doch zusammenlesen müssen.

grüße
rossinger

p.s. fängt an bei seite 21 mit beitrag  #525


----------



## ramrod1708 (8. März 2008)

Aktueller Stand:
119,9 Kg - Abnahme 23,7 Kg - Ziel: 80-100 Kg

Jaaaaaa, endlich unter 120 Kg gekommen. Und weiter gehts!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2008)

@ ramrod1708
80-100kg: Was is'n das für'n Ziel? 
Kleiner Spaß.
Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Erfolg 
Ich hoffe, dass es für dich so erfolgreich weitergeht 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## ramrod1708 (8. März 2008)

Kann dir genau sagen was das für nen Ziel ist. 

Und zwar hab ich mir als erstes Ziel gesetzt auf 100 zu kommen, und dann kommts drauf an, wie ich das mitem Muskelaufbau etc hinbekomme. Will mich da noch nicht festlegen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2008)

Wie groß bist du denn?

Gruß Kai


----------



## ramrod1708 (8. März 2008)

1,77 m
Ich weiss, da wären 75 - 80 Kilo optimal
Aber mal schauen wie alles klappt. Bin ja froh das ich endlich mal den Antrieb habe und das auch schon 3 Monate durchhalte!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du doch mit über 140kg angefangen.
Dann den Antrieb zu haben und schon fast 25kg abzunehmen, ist doch der Hammer.
Stellt sich noch die Altersfrage. 300 Jahre ja wohl kaum 

Ich sage immer, es ist egal wie schlimm man aussieht.
Das wichtige ist, dass man was dagegen unternimmt.
Im Freibad ist mir ein 150kg-Mann im Becken lieber als ein 120kg Mann am Rand 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
meinen Respekt hast du auf jeden Fall,
Kai


----------



## ramrod1708 (8. März 2008)

Bin 26 Jahre alt! 
Sport fang ich jetzt erst so richtig wieder an! War vorher einfach nicht drinne! 
Aber ich merke das ich viel agiler bin und fühle mich auch gut! Vorallem wenn man von allen gesagt bekommt wie gut man mittlerweile aussieht 
Kommt ja auch alles meiner Frau und meinen beiden Kiddies zugute! So haben sie ihren Papa und Ehemann nen paar Jahre länger und müssen sich net für mich schämen! 

Vielen Dank Kai

Grüsse Patrick


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2008)

Hallo Patrick
Bleibt natürlich noch die Frage nach der Bedeutung des Nicks 

Wie ja schonmal gesagt, hast du den schlimmsten Punkt schon seit einiger Zeit hinter dir. Es gibt ab jetzt keinen Grund mehr, sich zu schämen.
Du bist ja dabei, deine "Schwächen" zu bekämpfen.
Und dadurch hast du dir die Hochachtung aller verdient.
Und wenn einer jetzt noch sagt, du bist fett und was weiß ich nicht noch alles, so hat er keine Ahnung.

Machst du Fotos von deinen Erfolgen?
Ich kann dazu nur raten. Ich habe es leider nicht gemacht. Heute finde ich es eigentlich schade.
Sicher siehst du ja selbst auf der Waage, was du wiegst, aber die Waage zeigt nicht immer das richtige an (Mageninhalt, Wasser,... werden ja mit eingerechnet).
Außerdem hast du bei Fotos die Chance, zu sagen, dass du so mal vor, was weiß ich, 5 Jahren noch ausgesehen hast.
Wenn du das nur sagst, glaubt dir das doch kein Mensch.
Vor allem nicht, wenn du dann noch anfängst, zu sagen, dass du nicht gehungert hast,...

Aber es ist natürlich deine Entscheidung 

Mach's gut, aber nicht zu oft 
MfG Kai


----------



## ramrod1708 (8. März 2008)

Na gut, hier die Erklärung des Nicks 
Kennst du "Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs"? Ist ne Comicserie aus den 80ern! Und das Raumschiff, das sich zu einem Roboter verwandeln kann heisst RAMROD. Und der 17.08. ist mein Geburtstag  Alle unklarheiten geklärt? *lol*
Fotos habe ich gemacht, wollte ein Vorher Nacher Pic dann machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2008)

Nee, kenne ich (20 Jahre alt) nicht.
Es wurden aber alle Unklarheiten beseitigt 

Machst also "nur" 2 Pics, ja?
Na ja, ist ja auch schon mal was.
Wobei so eine ganze Dokumentation ja auch so seine Vorzüge hat...
Aber es ist deine Entscheidung.

Gruß Kai


----------



## ramrod1708 (8. März 2008)

Haste eigentlich auch recht! Mal schauen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2008)

Der Herr hat es kapiert 
Gibt es Auszüge dann hier im Thread?
Fände ich ja persönlich sehr erfreulich 
Aber das musst du ja nun wirklich nicht machen. 
Aber wenn du willst...ich würde mich freuen 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. März 2008)

mach so viele fotos wie du kannst


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Der Herr hat es kapiert
> Gibt es Auszüge dann hier im Thread?
> Fände ich ja persönlich sehr erfreulich
> Aber das musst du ja nun wirklich nicht machen.
> ...



schwul geworden


----------



## ramrod1708 (8. März 2008)

Mal schauen! Am besten so wie die Schwangeren. 5.Monat usw *lol*
Bin grad mal am suchen auf der Festplatte! Mist wo is das Pic hin.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> schwul geworden


Yoooo...stockschwul.  
Näää, ist das warm hier (oder soll ich sagen wärmchen ).
Siehe auch das pinke Stickerchen auf meinem Rädchen   

Natürlich nicht!   

Gruß Kai


----------



## Google (8. März 2008)

Hey, es ist schon nach Zehn   Wie siehts aus mit ein paar Bildchen von lecker Mädchen anstatt von rammler ööhm ramrod


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2008)

@ Google
Von mir aus.
Wo willst du denn hin?
HIER gehören sie nicht hin. 

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. März 2008)

Jetzt war ich schon HIER  und jetzt guck ich den Frauen zu beim Boxen  

Guuds nächtle


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2008)

Ist denn schon 0Uhr durch?   

Gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## atlas (8. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> moin moin! heute morgen: 78,8 kg
> 
> -
> 
> ...



Hallo X-rossi

Zu deiner Fräge:nein du warst nicht speziell gemeint(es sei denn,du musst dich bei deiner Ernährungsweise quälen).
Was mich aber stutzig macht ist folgendes:du hast 13kg in 8 wochen abgenommen-Respekt

ABER


1kg Körperfett entpricht ca.7000kcal das macht 91000kcal(13mal7000)
8 Wochen mal 7 Tage macht 56 Tage
91000kcal/56Tage=1625kcal/Tag 

Ich bezweifle(berichtige mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege)das du jeden Tag 1625kcal verbrannt hast,denndas entpricht ja fast einem 3/4 des Grundumsatzes pro Tag eines Durchschnittsmenschen.

Zu deiner Frage bezüglich der benötigten Muskeln.Ich habe nach meiner Rückenverletzung sehr viel Aufbautraining der Rumpfmuskulatur betrieben.Jetzt noch jeden 2.Tag.Auserdem hab ich mit einem Kollegen gewettet das ich 70 Liegestütz am Stück schaffe-gewonnen.Und meiner Frau gefällt`s auch besser wenn an mir was drann ist.


----------



## x-rossi (8. März 2008)

in diesen acht wochen bin ich auch knapp 1.000 km gefahren und habe ausserdem einen stressigen job.

5 kg - also knapp die hälfte - wären auch abzuziehen durch das fasten.


----------



## Harry_I (9. März 2008)

Insania schrieb:


> Ich sag euch ,... das 32oz Porter House Steak in Florida war der Hammer *ggg*
> 
> Man kann auch mal ausschweifend essen *gg*
> Sollte das nur nicht zur Gewohnheit werden lassen ;-)



Man darf seine Lebensführung nicht vollständig dem "ernährungsbewusstem" unterwerfen.

Wenn ich mir - wie am Freitag - ein Gourmet-Essen mit vielen Gängen über mehrere Stunden leiste, dann darf ich nicht an irgendwelche Kalorieen denken. 

Einfach geniesen (Saiblingsfilet, Ferkelbäckchen, Lammrücken, Rohmilchkäse dazu die passende Wein) und den Tag zuvor oder dannach entsprechend verhalten.

Gestern hatte ich dagegen am Buffet einer Geburtstagseinladung alle Möglichkeiten. Konnte als Vorspeise Salat und Gemüse Antipasta wählen und auch beim Nachtisch ist es keine Einschränkung sich für Fruchtsalat zu entscheiden. Das zusätzlich Kilo vom Schlemmeressen war schon wieder weg.

Am Montag entschied ich mich ja für ein Zielgewicht. Ich denke, dass ich Morgen früh meine 98,x erreichen werde.


----------



## atlas (9. März 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Man darf seine Lebensführung nicht vollständig dem "ernährungsbewusstem" unterwerfen.
> 
> Wenn ich mir - wie am Freitag - ein Gourmet-Essen mit vielen Gängen über mehrere Stunden leiste, dann darf ich nicht an irgendwelche Kalorieen denken.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Genau die richtige Einstellung.Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen.


mfG
Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (9. März 2008)

ausser: erst die arbeit, dann das vergnügen.


----------



## K3RMIT (9. März 2008)

Ich meld mich auch mal kurz hier, bei mir geht es etwas langsamer als bei euch.
Start Januar mit 85Kg und jetzt im März "erst" 3 Kg runter und bin somit bei 82Kg aber mich wundert es eh das ich überhaupt abnehme bei dem was ich noch wegfutter *gg*
Teilweise 2-3 Tafeln Ritter Sport in der Woche.
Es kotzt echt an zur Zeit in der Arbeit, durch Stress und "angepisst sein" gehst wieder runter in Pausenraum und ziehst dir was süsses.

Kurzfristige Ziel ist
Ende März 80-81Kg und im April muss dann die "7" als erste Zahl stehen und bis Spätsommer dann 77Kg und das finde ich realistisch.
Biken macht wieder Fun, leider hab ich im Fitnessstudio ein Durchhänger, irgendwie voll Null Bock auf Fitnesstudio zur Zeit  
Werde mal Abwechslung machen mit schwimmen und danach Sauna


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. März 2008)

@ K3RMIT
Glückwunsch. 
Es geht doch was runter, trotz Schoki. 
Deine Ziele sind realistisch. Ist aber halt die Frage, was du dafür tun kannst/wirst.
Du bist auf jeden Fall kein Hexer, wenn du es schaffst. 

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg dabei,
angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai
P.S.: Bei mir wird es im Sommer zur Sache gehen. Im 09'er-Thread werde ich nur noch als Gast auftauchen


----------



## ramrod1708 (10. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ K3RMIT
> P.S.: Bei mir wird es im Sommer zur Sache gehen. Im 09'er-Thread werde ich nur noch als Gast auftauchen



Sagst du 

@ Kermit: Auch nen herzlichen von mir! Mach weiter so!


----------



## Google (10. März 2008)

Wöchentliches Update:

Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG

21.01.2008: 86,2 KG (-1,0 KG)
28.01.2008: 85,6 KG (- 0,6 KG)
04.02.2008: 84,7 KG (- 0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,7 %; Muskel 40,1 %
11.02.2008: 83,8 KG ( -0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,3 %, Muskel 40,2 %
18.02.2008: 83,3 KG ( -0,5 KG) Fettanteil: 18,0 %, Muskel 40,3 %
25.02.2008: 82,0 KG (- 1,3 KG) Fettanteil: 17,4 %, Muskel 40,6 % Zielgewicht  
03.03.2008: 81,7 KG (-0,3 KG) Fettanteil 17,2 %, Muskel 40,6 %
10.03.2008: 82,4 KG (+ 0,7 KG) Fettanteil 17,6 %, Muskel 40,5 &

Letzte Woche war wegen einer Erkältung nur eingeschränkt Sport möglich. Gestern mußte ich mal wieder nach langer Zeit 4 Bier reinscheppen und danach eben auch ein bisserl mehr gegessen. So schnell gehts.....

Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Erkältung noch in den Griff, ab Morgen ist nämlich eine Woche Mallorca angesagt  Deshalb mein Update nächste Woche auch erst am Dienstag  Bin mal gespannt wie ich mit den Buffeet im Hotel umgehen kann und was dann die Waage so sagt  

Ich melde mich erst mal ab zum Rennradfahren. Bis dahin Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg

Grüße


Google


----------



## Boardercrime (10. März 2008)

Uiui, von Mallorca und Hotelbuffet kann ich ein Liedchen singen:

*24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
-----1 Woche Mallorca --------------------------------
06.08.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%*

 

Mein Tip:Halte dich fern von Panierten Zeugs und Pommes...bei mir war das Problem das der Hotelkoch das Gemüse so sche*sse gekocht hat das es ungeniessbar war.


----------



## tschobi (10. März 2008)

06.08.2008? 

All inklusive hat auch immer Risiko. ;-)


----------



## Boardercrime (10. März 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> 06.08.2008?
> 
> All inklusive hat auch immer Risiko. ;-)




Stimmt, Datum ist falsch, aber Gewicht stimmte leider


----------



## Harry_I (10. März 2008)

Heute Morgen: *98,6 kg  --> Ziel erreicht!! *(innerhalb einer Woche) Trotz Schlemmeressen usw. 
Montag vor einer Woche waren es  noch 101,2 kg. 
Gute 2 kg sind gegenüber den anderen hier fast nichts. Außerdem  müssen diese erst noch gehalten werden. Ich will diese aber dauerhaft haben. D.h. trotz 1-2 kg Schwankungen nach oben (durch Superkompensation), muss die 98,x an  mindestens 50% aller Tage auf der Waage stehen!

Erreicht habe ich mein Ziel durch das Ersetzen von Mahlzeiten mit Obst und Salat.

@Google:
Wenn Du im Urlaub die Möglichkeit hast, am Buffet zu essen, dann orientiere Dich an der Neuen Ernährungspyramide!

Von der untersten Schicht (Obst, Gemüse, ...) futterst Du einfach soviel Du willst. Den Rest des Buffets legst Du Dir einfach nur ganz wenig auf. Nur so für den Geschmack. Bei der zweiten Schicht (mageres Fleich, Fisch, ..) darfst Du ebenfalls zulangen. Nur eben nicht ganz so viel. Zutaten (Kartoffeln, Nudeln, Reis,...) nur spärlich auffüllen. Es sei denn Du hast eine ordentliche Trainingseinheit vor Dir.

Wie gesagt, am Buffet hast Du alle Möglichkeiten! Niemand wird merken, dass Du auf Dein Gewicht achtest. Einfach mal einen zweiten oder dritten Salatteller holen. Bist Du zum Hauptgericht kommst ist das Essen schon fast vorbei. 
Und dann schau Dir mal die fetten Leute am Nebentisch mit ihren übervollen Tellern an. Haben echt Angst, dass sie vom Fleisch fallen (obwohl sie mit ihrem Fett ettliche Wochen überleben könnten). Willst Du so aussehen? Nein! Dann wähle die anderen Lebensmittel - diese schmecken Dir - wirst Du sehen.

Harry


----------



## Google (10. März 2008)

Dann werde ich versuchen den Tipp zu beherzigen  Das Problem ist nur, dass man eben auch ganz gerne von oben die Ernährungspyramide beginnt  

Schauen wir mal.

Ich poste ja weiter mein Gewicht, so dass alle Sünden sofort offensichtlich sind. Und wenn ich nicht mehr hier poste, dann wisst Ihr auch Bescheid  

Also bis denne

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (10. März 2008)

Kommt auch immer auf das Buffet an...aber bei meinem Urlaub war der Hotelküchenchef Ronald McDonald persönlich.
Gemüse,Salat und Salatsauce praktisch ungeniessbar.Obst teilweise am vergammeln...urks.


----------



## Harry_I (10. März 2008)

Ausreden finden sich immer!

In den südlichen Ländern kannst Du den Salat immer mit Essig (Balsamico - lecker!) und Öl (Olivenöl - wunderbar) anmachen.

Wenn nicht, dann beschwer Dich! Wer zahlt schafft an. Frag einfach, ob das Hotel Dich im nächsten Jahr wiedersehen will. Seit Einführung des EUROS sitzt das Geld bei dem (geliebten) Deutschen Urlauber auch nicht mehr so locker. Die Buchungszahlen gehen zurück. Die Hotelinhaber müssen was tun. Sag ihnen einfach, was Dir nicht passt.  - Oder brauchst Du nur eine Ausrede?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2008)

ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Sagst du


Ja, sag ich! *mitdemFußaufdenBodenstampf* 

MfG Kai


----------



## x-rossi (10. März 2008)

eieieieiei ...

am samstag hab ichs ein bisschen mit einer ausfahrt überzogen. davor kaum gegessen, während kaum und danach auch erst seeehr spät.

die quittung gestern und heute: dicken husten und kaum kraft. irgendeinen infekt habe ich irgendwo gezogen. maaann.

irgendwie habe ich dadurch heute wieder einen dickeren bauch, finde ich. steht mir aber gar nicht mal so schlecht  

egal - wohlfühlwoche ist angesagt. wie sagt ihr dazu? refeed? naja ... mach ich dann halt mal. gesund ist besser.

schöne woche noch und viel erfolg weiterhin beim abnehmen.


----------



## jazznova (10. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> eieieieiei ...
> 
> am samstag hab ichs ein bisschen mit einer ausfahrt überzogen. davor kaum gegessen, während kaum und danach auch erst seeehr spät.
> 
> ...



haha...kenne ich, mein körper brauch jetzt erstmal ruhe.. laufen und radfahren über die eiszeit war schon hart, ich glaub ich habe mein körper zu hart rangenommen und der nimmt sich jetzt eine auszeit.

Irgendwie komme ich aus dem gekränkel gerade nicht raus und gönne meinen Körper meine auszeit!


----------



## KaiservonChina (10. März 2008)

17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
--------------------------------- 
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF >
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF > Andere Waage
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF >
--------------------------------- 
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF
14.01.2008 --- 83.2kg / 20.0 bF
21.01.2008 --- 81.8kg / 19.5 bF
28.01.2008 --- 81.2kg / 19.5 bF
04.02.2008 --- 81.4kg / 18.5 bF
11.02.2008 --- 82.4kg / 19.0 bF
18.02.2008 --- 81.7kg / 24.2 bF > Andere Waage
25.02.2008 --- 80.8kg / 23.7 bF >
03.03.2008 --- 80.2kg / 23.1 bF >
*10.03.2008 --- 80.9kg / 22.1 bF >*

ja pfui deibel... mir scheint wirklich, als müsse ich im Viereck springen wie im anderen Thread angekündigt... heieiei 

Nun denn - im Radio sagen se da immer: "Unfallursache ungeklärt"
Wird wohl bei mir auch so bleiben, Angriff kommende Woche - gesundes Essen und mal mein inneres Satt-Ich zu Wort kommen lassen.

Grüße an an euch - und Glückwunsch an harry und x-Rossi, da geht doch was  !


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2008)

Update 

11.02. 83,6kg; Körperfett 18,6%
10.03. 82,6kg; Körperfett 18,1%

langsam aber stetig näher ich mich den 80kg, dem Zielgewicht von 89kg im letzten Frühjahr, endlich an.

Z.Zt. dank Fastenzeit allerdings auch ohne Alkohol und dank Winterpokal und nicht so viel Streß im Job auch viel viel Radfahren. 

Bin mal gespannt, was ab Ostern mit einsetzendem Bierkonsum sich wieder tut.

Und für die anderen: Bitte schön posten, was an Gewicht sich so tut; von dem Großteil hier liest man ja gar nix in der Richtung... 

grüße
sun909


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. März 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

bei mir gehts morgen wieder auf die Waage. 
Zu meiner extremen Beruhigung: Heute passt mir die Hose noch, die mir auch in der Fastenzeit gepasst hat  

Gestern musste ich ein Stück Kuchen essen (leider), hab das durch 2 Std biken und Streichen des Abendessens hoffentlich wieder wett gemacht. 

@rosi (ich mag den Namen): Sowas kenn ich... Jetzt heißt es viele gesunde Sachen essen (tust Du ja sowieso), dass Du schnell wieder fit wirst!
Ich nehm übrigens grundsätzlich zu wenig zum Essen mit. Eigentlich hab ich nie was dabei, außer es geht an die 3 Stunden... 

Schönen Tag euch allen!

Laura


----------



## Mareskan (11. März 2008)

moin zusammen,

Update:

01.01.08: 86.2kg
07.01.08: 85.8kg
14.01.08: 83.8kg
21.01.08: 83.4kg
28.01.08: 82.4kg
04.02.08: 81.2kg
11.02.08: 80.6kg
18.02.08: 79.4kg
25.02.08: 78.2kg
---
03.03.08: 78.4kg
10.03.08: 78.0kg

Dank des bescheidenen Wetters konnte ich nicht so biken wie ich gerne wollte. Aber mein Gewicht leicht reduziert und mein neues Fitnessbike kommt heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (11. März 2008)

Sonntag gut trainiert, Gestern nix, Heute Morgen wieder um 1 kg (= 99,9 kg/196cm) schwerer.
Ich denke aber, dass dieses Kilo vor allem durch die Superkompensation (ich fahre mich in 90 Minuten schon ziemlich "leer", so dass die Glykogenspeicher überfüllt werden) zustande kommt. Scheinbar reicht ein Tag für dieses Einlagern von Glykogen + Wasser nicht aus.
Ab einem gewissen Alter (bin Mitte 40) dauern die Regenerationsvorgänge eben etwas länger.
Ich muss vielleicht noch weiter mit dem Gewicht runter, damit die Schwankungen durch Superkompensation unterhalb meines Zielgewichts stattfinden. 

Doch wer ordentlich trainiert, der muss auch ordentlich Essen!
*Ohne Mampf kein Kampf!*


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. März 2008)

Es ist ja echt schlimm zu lesen, wie ihr euch so quält, um die Pfunde purzeln zu lassen. 

Hungern, viel Sport machen um Abzunehmen ist mE Ursache für psychische Krankheiten. Davor sollte man acht geben.

Besser wäre es auf eine ausgewogene Ernährung zu achten und ggf. umzustellen.
Bekannt ist ja, dass nur dann abgenommen werden kann, wenn das Verhältnis Kalorienzunahme und Verbrauch richtig dosiert wird. 

Wenn durch Radtraining abgenommen werden soll, rate ich zum Intervall-Training. Das bedeutet, wärend der Fahrt ein paar Pausen einzulegen und ein paar Sprints einzubauen.


----------



## Boardercrime (11. März 2008)

@Torpedo64: Wenn das so einfach wäre die Du hier schreibst gäbe es wahrscheinlich diesen Thread nicht.
Und warum sollte es mit ein bisschen Ernährungsumstellung ein bisschen Sport klappen und mit den Hardcoremethoden nicht ?


----------



## Harry_I (11. März 2008)

Extreme möglichst vermeiden:


> Das Prinzip der Saltin-Diät ist die "Superkompensation" von KH. Durch die äußerste Reduzierung der KH-Aufnahme in den ersten beiden Schritten der Diät, versucht der Körper in der Endphase den Mangel an Glykogen zu kompensieren. Durch plötzliche Zunahme der Glykogenzufuhr, kommt es aber zu einer Superkompensation, das heißt dass der Körper nun über das normale Maß hinaus Kohlenhydrate einlagert. Dem Sportler stehen über einen längeren Zeitraum der Belastung hinaus KH zur Energiegewinnung bereit. Die Saltin-Diät führt jedoch zu einer starken Schwächung, da in den ersten beiden Tagen die Glykogenspeicher vollkommen geleert werden. Das Risiko von Infektionen erhöht sich dadurch überdurchschnittlich. Auch kann die "Wettkampfmoral" stark unter der Schwächung leiden.


----------



## Harry_I (11. März 2008)

Das gemessene Gewicht muss man immer etwas relativieren!

Es müssen auf jeden Fall die vorangegangenen körperlichen Betätigungen mit einbezogen werden. Und natürlich die wieder zugeführten Nahrungsmittel.


> Liegt die Energiezufuhr unter dem täglichen Bedarf, so hat unser Körper die Möglichkeit, daß Energiedefizit aus Glykogen, Eiweiß und Fett zu decken. Alle 3 Substanzen binden in der Zelle Wasser in unterschiedlichem Aussmaß.
> Glykogen und Eiweiß binden die vierfache Menge Wasser, Fett jedoch nur die 0,5fache Menge.
> Daraus ergibt sich (einschließlich des Wassergehaltes) ein Energiegehalt von
> 0,8/g Glykogen
> ...


Vielleicht ist das gemessene Gewicht nach einem intensivem Training (vergleichbare erschöpfende Belastung) genauer? Kann somit besser verglichen werden und gibt besser Auskunft über eine tatsächliche Gewichtsreduktion?


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. März 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Das gemessene Gewicht muss man immer etwas relativieren!
> 
> Es müssen auf jeden Fall die vorangegangenen körperlichen Betätigungen mit einbezogen werden. Und natürlich die wieder zugeführten Nahrungsmittel.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das gemessene Gewicht nach einem intensivem Training (vergleichbare erschöpfende Belastung) genauer? Kann somit besser verglichen werden und gibt besser Auskunft über eine tatsächliche Gewichtsreduktion?


 
Nein. Da in der Regel vor dem Training Nahrung aufgenommen worden ist, kann das Gewicht noch viel unterschiedlicher ausfallen, als zum Zeitpunkt nach dem Klogang vor dem Frühstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. März 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Nein. Da in der Regel vor dem Training Nahrung aufgenommen worden ist, kann das Gewicht noch viel unterschiedlicher ausfallen, als zum Zeitpunkt nach dem Klogang vor dem Frühstück.



Es muß aber net jeder aufn Pott vor oder nach dem Frühstück.... jeder hat doch unterschiedliche K...zeiten.....
Also so ist es wenigstens bei mir....


----------



## x-rossi (11. März 2008)

seltsam ... heute ist bei mir wieder alles in ordnung. husten weg, kraft wieder da und 1 h locker biken hat spaß gemacht    (was nicht heißen soll, ich würde mich darüber nicht freuen   )

jetzt bin ich extra zum bäcker gegangen, um mir einmal wieder was süßes, fettiges zu "gönnen" und was passiert? ich habe keine lust darauf gehabt.

statt dessen habe ich dann halt ein brötchen-xxl gekauft und das beschmier ich extradick mit frischkäse.

ich hätte jetzt echt nicht erwartet an allem süßkram vorbei zu laufen   (also es ist ja nicht so, dass mir das nicht gefallen würde, gell!   )


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. März 2008)

@x-rossi: Schön dass es Dir wieder gut geht  
Ich kenn das, wenn man über sich selbst staunt, weil man gar keine Lust auf die "Leckereien" hat. Es ist ja auch einfach so, dass Süßes etc als etwas positives gesehen wird. Und wenn man dann merkt, dass man das gar nicht essen WILL, ist das seltsam - zumindest gehts mir so!



Heute haben mich die Senioren beim Schwimmen geärgert - und da heißt es immer die Jugend von heute!!
Musste mich bei der einen Oma echt zusammenreißen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Heute haben mich die Senioren beim Schwimmen geärgert - und da heißt es immer die Jugend von heute!!
> Musste mich bei der einen Oma echt zusammenreißen...


Was ist denn passiert?

MfG Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. März 2008)

Naja, in dem Schwimmbad ist es anscheinend eh nicht machbar, eine Bahn für die Schwimmen abzusperren. 

Und wenn man dann eben seine Bahnen zieht, sprich immer auf der gleichen Bahn etc - wird man trotzdem ständig von Kindern und Senioren behindert. Heute hat mich ein kleiner Junge tatsächlich einfach am Bein gepackt und festgehalten. Und das 2 Mal! Zum Glück bin ich mittlerweile doch so geübt dass ich mich da einfach wegreißen kann. 

Und diese Oma hat mich gepackt und gemotzt: "Sie können hier jetzt nicht mehr schwimmen, hier ist jetzt Gymnastik."
Das muss man sich mal geben - die haben das Becken QUER abgetrennt und dann im GROSSEN Teil ihre sch* Wassergymnastik gemacht! 
Keine Chance mehr zu schwimmen! Die hätten von mir aus das komplette Bad haben können, wenn sie nur EINE Bahn frei gelassen hätten!
Ja und ich als diese Oma mich da angehalten hat, wollte ich nur die Bahn zu Ende schwimmen, dann reißt die mir die Absperrleine ins Gesicht. Hallo?!?! Ich war kurz davor der Alten eine zu klatschen. 

Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so, aber ich weiß nicht, warum man den Schwimmern nicht EINE Bahn lassen kann. Wo ist das Problem? Dann wären doch alle zufrieden. 

Und dass die Kinder so dermaßen frech sind, find ich echt die Höhe. 
Letztes Mal hat mich eine Junge auch behindert, dann meinte ich, das macht man aber nicht. Dann spuckt der mich an!!!!!!!!!!

Also wenn ich das gemacht hätte - mir wär ein riesen Anschiss meiner Eltern sicher gewesen!!!!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Naja, in dem Schwimmbad ist es anscheinend eh nicht machbar, eine Bahn für die Schwimmen abzusperren.
> 
> Und wenn man dann eben seine Bahnen zieht, sprich immer auf der gleichen Bahn etc - wird man trotzdem ständig von Kindern und Senioren behindert. Heute hat mich ein kleiner Junge tatsächlich einfach am Bein gepackt und festgehalten. Und das 2 Mal! Zum Glück bin ich mittlerweile doch so geübt dass ich mich da einfach wegreißen kann.
> 
> ...



Voonnn wegen Anschiss........da hätts ne Schelle gegeben das die Ohren noch ne Stunde nachvibriert hätten, die hätte der Drecksfratz auch verdient gehabt......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. März 2008)

@ stolli
"da hätts ne Schelle gegeben das die Ohren noch ne Stunde nachvibriert hätten"


@ LauraPeter87

Ach du sch****!
Sag mal, wo wohnst du? Kreuzberg? 
Nee, mal im Ernst.
So sind die Alten Leute hier im Land (auch wenn es nicht alle sind!).
Die meinen, die können sich alles erlauben, weil die "eher da waren" oder so.
Wenn sie dir eine Bahn gelassen hätten, hätte man die Absperrung ja nicht quer zur Bahn machen können. 
Und was da mit unser aller "Zukunft" los ist, ist mir auch schleierhaft.
Dein "Hieb" darf nur keine Spuren hinterlasssen, dann passt es schon 

Das Schwimmbad ist halt ein öffentlicher Ort.
Du bist offenbar im falschen Alter. Zu alt für so eine Kinderk***e und zu jung, um sich alles erlauben zu können. 

Take it easy,
denk an dein Herz 
trotzdem einen angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @x-rossi: Schön dass es Dir wieder gut geht
> Ich kenn das, wenn man über sich selbst staunt, weil man gar keine Lust auf die "Leckereien" hat. Es ist ja auch einfach so, dass Süßes etc als etwas positives gesehen wird. Und wenn man dann merkt, dass man das gar nicht essen WILL, ist das seltsam - zumindest gehts mir so!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. März 2008)

Richtig! 
Ganz ohne Süßes geht gar nicht.

MfG Kai


----------



## x-rossi (11. März 2008)

ja schon, aber halt nicht mehr vom bäcker.

alleine wenn man brot ewig kaut und es sozusagen im mund vorverdaut und in immer kurzkettigere kh spaltet, dann wird auch brot irgendwann süß. schon mal darüber nachgedacht?

die ganzen torten und stückchen haben total beknackt ausgesehen, jetzt echt mal.

und was ist denn noch süß? obst, oder? getrocknete früchte auch, nicht? ich stand vor der theke und hatte absolut keinen bock auf den kram. sorry dafür echt! ich möchte euch mit meinem erlebnis von heute nicht verletzt haben 

-

aber ab 16:00 war ich auch relativ gereizt und aggressiv heute. haben wir bald wieder vollmond?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. März 2008)

@x-rossi

Wie wärs denn wenn du mal Bilder von dir ins Album stellst, so nach dem Motto "vorher, nachher" das wärs doch mal.....ooooodddeerrr ?
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> seltsam ... heute ist bei mir wieder alles in ordnung. husten weg, kraft wieder da und 1 h locker biken hat spaß gemacht  (was nicht heißen soll, ich würde mich darüber nicht freuen  )
> 
> jetzt bin ich extra zum bäcker gegangen, um mir einmal wieder was süßes, fettiges zu "gönnen" und was passiert? ich habe keine lust darauf gehabt.
> 
> ...


 
Rate mal wieviel Zucker in deinem Brötchen war. Nix Süßes


----------



## Torpedo64 (12. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> LauraPeter87 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @x-rossi: Schön dass es Dir wieder gut geht
> ...


----------



## calli-madferit (12. März 2008)

x-rossi, warste beim sb-bäcker oder warum warste von den sachen so abgetan? vernuenftige baeckerein (meist eigenständige) beherrschen ihr handwerk und machen gute sachen. hast du angst vor zucker? der permanente gedanken rund ums essen muss doch auf dauer krank machen, auch wenn du dich durch deinen entzug super wohl fuehlst. aber normal ist das verhalten doch nicht oder? mehrmals taeglich im internet uebers snacken zu philosophieren. taeglich wiegen usw.. das ist doch wahnsinn. koerperkult juche


----------



## LauraPeter87 (12. März 2008)

08.03.08: 57,4 Kg
12.03.08: 57,5 Kg

-> Ich bin richtig überrascht, dass ich nicht wieder zugenommen habe! War ja durch das Fasten auf gut 56 runter, aber war ja klar, dass durch die Nahrungsaufnahme wieder was rauf kommt. 

Ich setze mir jetzt auch mal ein Ziel  

19.03.08: 56,x Kg




Torten machen mich gar nicht (mehr) an. Wenn, dann noch ein gutes Stück selbstgebackener Hefezopf! Auch die Muffins, die ich backe, ess ich nicht selber... 

Und ich kann rossi verstehen, selbst bei nem guten Bäcker ist es meist so, dass ich keinen Appetit auf diese süßen Stücke verspür. Dann doch lieber eine leckere Vollkornseele


----------



## x-rossi (12. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @x-rossi
> 
> Wie wärs denn wenn du mal Bilder von dir ins Album stellst, so nach dem Motto "vorher, nachher" das wärs doch mal.....ooooodddeerrr ?


da ich vorher nicht wusste, dass sich die bekämpfungsaktion gegen die verstopfung in ein maßgebliches umdenken bezüglich ernährungsfragen und damit einhergehendem gewichtsverlust manifestiert, bin ich gar nicht auf die idee gekommen, vorher bilder zu machen. ich kann dir höchstens eins vom letzten jahr mit 89 kg anbieten. das war beim bikefestival in willingen:





ey, und nachher-fotos wirds auch nicht geben. ok, jetzt? zufrieden?



Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Rate mal wieviel Zucker in deinem Brötchen war. Nix Süßes


dann kau halt mal 2 minuten eine kartoffel und lasse dich inspirieren. du stellst dich jetzt nicht absichtlich so an, oder?



calli-madferit schrieb:


> x-rossi, warste beim sb-bäcker oder warum warste von den sachen so abgetan?  hast du angst vor zucker? der permanente gedanken rund ums essen muss doch auf dauer krank machen, auch wenn du dich durch deinen entzug super wohl fuehlst. aber normal ist das verhalten doch nicht oder? mehrmals taeglich im internet uebers snacken zu philosophieren. taeglich wiegen usw.. das ist doch wahnsinn. koerperkult juche


doch, wir haben hier noch die guten bäcker. und nein, ich habe keinen angst vor zucker, weil ich zucker in anderen formen als dem weißen rohrzucker zu mir nehme. ich meide rohrzucker nicht bewusst, aber ich komme nicht mehr dazu diesen zu konsumieren.

vielleicht würde dich ein leben ohne zucker psychisch krank machen, kann das sein? sonst hättest du da nicht so bedenken. sprichst du aus erfahrung? also bei mir läuft alles ok.

mehrmals täglich im internet spricht auch keiner drüber. freitags oder montags geben hier alle ihren statusbericht ab und hier und da mal eine wohl- oder unwohlseinsbekundung. aber täglich? habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen.

andere leute verdienen geld damit, für statistische zwecke täglich daten zu sammeln. warum sollte man projekte nicht in irgendeiner art und weise dokumentieren, deiner meinung nach?

so. schöne woche noch! ich nehme mir bis samstag trainingsfrei und versuche heute nochmal beim bäcker, ob ich "bock" auf nährwertarme nahrungsmittel entwickeln kann, die den insulinspiegel in die höhe treiben, fett einlagern und wieder schnell hunger machen.

ich möchte ja nicht psychisch krank werden


----------



## gerdi1 (12. März 2008)

JUHUUUU
ich hab heut morgen die Schallmauer durchbrochen!!
Auf der Waage standen *89,8kg*!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ein wichtiger Schritt zum Wohlfühlen  

Haut rein

Gerdi


----------



## Boardercrime (12. März 2008)

So, mein Mittwochupdate:

Grösse: 181cm

07.06.2007 G: 87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G :87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87.0 KG BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85.0 KG BU: 88.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU: 87.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 87.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
---------------------------------------------------
16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90.0 cm
30.01.2008 G: 85.5 KG BU: 89.0 cm
06.02.2008 -- Refeed Woche (Ferien ) --------------
13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm


Ziel für diese Woche <84 locker erreicht  
Wollte nicht zu früh loben weil ich den Jojo-Effekt befürchtet habe, aber Heilfasten scheint echt eine gute Sache zu sein.
Ziel für nächste Woche U81.


----------



## Harry_I (12. März 2008)

calli-madferit schrieb:


> x-rossi, warste beim sb-bäcker oder warum warste von den sachen so abgetan? vernuenftige baeckerein (meist eigenständige) beherrschen ihr handwerk und machen gute sachen. hast du angst vor zucker? der permanente gedanken rund ums essen muss doch auf dauer krank machen, auch wenn du dich durch deinen entzug super wohl fuehlst. aber normal ist das verhalten doch nicht oder? mehrmals taeglich im internet uebers snacken zu philosophieren. taeglich wiegen usw.. das ist doch wahnsinn. koerperkult juche



Zu jedem Thema gibt es Selbsthilfegruppen. WW ist auch nur eine Selbsthilfegruppe. Genauso wie Trainingsgruppe, Saunarunde, Stammtisch, Krabbelgruppe, Mountainbikeputzen, ...

In der Gruppe tauscht man Erfahrungen zu einem Thema aus. Wie oft ist ja wohl wirklich schnurz. In diesem Thread kann sich jeder zu dem Thema beteiligen - oder es auch sein lassen. Ich habe schon viele interessante Aspekte gelesen. Falls ich meine etwas von Interesse gefunden zu haben, dann trete ich das eben hier breit. 

Wenn mit Dir alles in Ordnung ist, Du dein Optimalgewicht hast, fit bist und auch keine vernünftigen Beiträge hast, - ja dann bist Du hier verkehrt! Und Tschüß!

Durch Diskussionen über das Thema Ernährung lässt sich am besten eine Umstellung des Ernährungsbewußtseins erreichen. Und dies ist - da gebt ihr mir sicher recht - das einzig Wahre um sein Gewicht dauerhaft zu halten und fit zu sein. (ein wenig Bewegung setze ich mal vorraus)

Und wenn sich mein Ernährungsbewußtsein umgestellt hat, dann drehen sich nicht alle Gedanken ums Essen (wie bei vielen Essstörungen) sondern ich nehme unbewusst die richtigen Nahrungsmittel zu mir.  - *Ich esse einfach Richtig!*

Das tägliche wiegen (muss ja nicht sein) hilft dabei das Gefühl für seinen Körper zu entwickeln. Genauso wie Pulsmessen im Training nicht zu psychischen Schäden führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (12. März 2008)

Süßkram und Dinge mit viel zucker wurden bei mir erstmal verbannt.
Das Interessante ist das auch der Heisshunger darauf nicht mehr da ist !

Freitag dann wieder mein Gewichtsupdate ;-)


----------



## Boardercrime (12. März 2008)

Tipp:Statt Zucker mit Honig versüssen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2008)

Insania schrieb:


> Süßkram und Dinge mit viel zucker wurden bei mir erstmal verbannt.
> Das Interessante ist das auch der Heisshunger darauf nicht mehr da ist !
> 
> Freitag dann wieder mein Gewichtsupdate ;-)




Also ganz drauf verzichten kann ich nicht, hast aber mit dem Heißhunger recht. 
Seitdem ich wieder volle Kanne im Training steh ist das Heißhungergefühl wesentlich weniger geworden, obwohl mein Arzt schon mal sagte das wenn einem das mal überkommt kann man ruhig auch mal nachgeben, dann setzt es auch nicht an  . Über die Weihnchtszeit macht man eh weniger... 
Abgesehen davon kann ich´s mir eh leisten ab und an mal zu sündigen..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2008)

@ stolli
Arroganz ist der erste Schritt auf dem Weg des Scheiterns 

MfG Kai


----------



## Ivan123 (12. März 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Zu jedem Thema gibt es Selbsthilfegruppen. WW ist auch nur eine Selbsthilfegruppe. Genauso wie Trainingsgruppe, Saunarunde, Stammtisch, Krabbelgruppe, Mountainbikeputzen, ...
> 
> In der Gruppe tauscht man Erfahrungen zu einem Thema aus. Wie oft ist ja wohl wirklich schnurz. In diesem Thread kann sich jeder zu dem Thema beteiligen - oder es auch sein lassen. Ich habe schon viele interessante Aspekte gelesen. Falls ich meine etwas von Interesse gefunden zu haben, dann trete ich das eben hier breit.
> 
> ...



Es gibt ja hier einige interessante Aspekte und Infos. Aber einige scheinen ja wirklich GAR nichts besseres zu tun zu haben, als nur übers Essen nachzudenken. Da werden dann nicht nur in diesem, sondern auch in anderen Threads Rezepte und Halbweisheiten vermittelt........................ Man muss denken, die Leute haben keine Freunde


----------



## x-rossi (12. März 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> ------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
> 05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
> 12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
> 
> ...


  hast du das heilfasten angekündigt? zumindest habe ich davon nichts mitbekommen. 

U81 - also dann einen gewichtsverlust von sage und schreibe > 6 kg in nur 2 wochen zu verbuchen - wäre selbst mir zu optimistisch   . aber lass dich von deinen zielen nicht abhalten  



Ivan123 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja hier einige interessante Aspekte und Infos. Aber einige scheinen ja wirklich GAR nichts besseres zu tun zu haben, als nur übers Essen nachzudenken. Da werden dann nicht nur in diesem, sondern auch in anderen Threads Rezepte und Halbweisheiten vermittelt........................ Man muss denken, die Leute haben keine Freunde


nicht aufREGEN, sondern aufSCHREIBEN - wen beschuldigst du denn, keine freunde zu haben und ausser essen nix zu tun zu haben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










weißt du was? dieses bild existiert nur in deinem kopf.



x-rossi schrieb:


> ...  und versuche heute nochmal beim bäcker, ob ich "bock" auf nährwertarme nahrungsmittel entwickeln kann, die den insulinspiegel in die höhe treiben, fett einlagern und wieder schnell hunger machen.
> 
> ich möchte ja nicht psychisch krank werden


naja! vielleicht gehöre ich in zukunft ja doch zu denen, die als in askese lebnde beschimpft/bewundert werden.

das stück streuselkuchen war furztrocken, aber das stück mohn-/quarkkuchen war soweit ok. trotzdem: die 2,60  für eigentlich nix gaben dann doch einen faden beigeschmack ab. es gibt besseres im leben.

und schlauer bin ich jetzt auch nicht, ob es was gebracht hat. hab ich was falsch gemacht beim naschen? hätte ich mir was anderes gönnen sollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ stolli
> Arroganz ist der erste Schritt auf dem Weg des Scheiterns
> 
> MfG Kai



Kanns ja nicht ändern daß das eine bestehende Tatsache ist und das hat mal nix mit Arroganz zu tun.....geh jetzt in den Keller auf die Rolle....meld mich später bei dir.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2008)

@ stolli
Sagen wir es so:
Eine gewisse Arroganz kannst du doch nicht verschweigen. 
Aber wer es hat, der hat es eben. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mu Lei (12. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bezüglich der geheimniskrämerei odar gar dubioser vorgehensweise muss ich mich verteidigen, denn:




Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich Dir da etwas unterstellt habe.  Ich habe Deine PN mit der Frage jedoch so empfunden. Hättest Du da Thema "Fasten" erwähnt, wäre ich auf die Idee auch nicht gekommen. 

Ich habe nur einige Deiner Beiträge gelesen und muss sagen, dass ich in dieser Konsequenz (10 Tage am Stück) die Sache beruflich und familär nicht durchziehen kann und nicht will. Aber es heisst ja nicht, dass man nicht einige Elemente oder kürzere Zeiträume realisieren kann, dann natürlich mit nicht so schnellen Ergebnissen.

Allerdings kommen mir einige Ansätze durchaus bekannt vor, da die zuckerbewusste Ernährung Gegenstand der Montignac-Diat ist. Ich habe mir mal ein entsprechendes Kochbuch gekauft, aber nie wirklich damit gearbeitet. Mit einer Umstellung der Ernährungsgewohnheiten kann ich mich schon eher anfreunden, als mit einer konsequenten Fastenaktion. Einzig mit dem Thema Kaffee habe ich ein Problem.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ stolli
> Sagen wir es so:
> Eine gewisse Arroganz kannst du doch nicht verschweigen.
> Aber wer es hat, der hat es eben.
> ...



   na ja ich gebs ja zu, bin schon froh mit so einem "Effekt" gesegnet zu sein... 
Das war früher anders, denn da hab ich alles unternommen um zuzunehmen.
Aber heute bin ich froh drum das net viel hängenbleibt, sonst käm ich gar keinen Berg mehr hoch... 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## LauraPeter87 (12. März 2008)

@x-rossi: Hätte da ein tolles Rezept für nen Hefezopf - wie gesagt, ich mag die süßen Teile vom Bäcker auch nicht mehr wirklich. Aber sowas selbstgebackenes, das ist einfach gut!

Nusszopf is da auch so ein Fall


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2008)

@ stolli
Dass du den Berg nicht raufkommst, kannst du schon im Sommer erleben, wenn du willst 

Der ständige Muskelkater geht mir auf den Sack.
Nächste Woche hat der "20-Jährige Faulenzer-Schüler, für den du Tag für Tag 8-XX Stunden buckelst", mal wieder Ferien. 
Mal sehen, was ich dann so alles anstellen lässt. 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (12. März 2008)

Ich will auch Ferien...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2008)

Das sind halt die Vorzüge eines Schülers 
Es gibt aber auch nicht wenige Nachteile 
Keine Kohle, keine Rechte (  ),...

MfG Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ stolli
> Dass du den Berg nicht raufkommst, kannst du schon im Sommer erleben, wenn du willst
> 
> Der ständige Muskelkater geht mir auf den Sack.
> ...



Hmmmm....wenn du meinst....(was den Sommer anbelangt). 
Na wenn du Ferien hast dann kannste ja wenigsten endlich mal anständig trainieren.....damit´s mal was wird mit dir...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2008)

@LauraPeter87



LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @x-rossi: Hätte da ein tolles Rezept für nen Hefezopf - wie gesagt, ich mag die süßen Teile vom Bäcker auch nicht mehr wirklich. Aber sowas selbstgebackenes, das ist einfach gut!
> 
> Nusszopf is da auch so ein Fall



Hefezopf...hmmmm...könnt ich sterben für.....schickst du mir einen...?   
Lg
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hmmmm....wenn du meinst....(was den Sommer anbelangt).
> Na wenn du Ferien hast dann kannste ja wenigsten endlich mal anständig trainieren.....damit´s mal was wird mit dir...


Das mit dem anständig trainieren, habe ich vor, jaaa 
Ich will aber nicht aussehen wie ein Popcorn. Dafür fehlt mir auch die Motivation 

MfG Kai


----------



## x-rossi (12. März 2008)

Mu Lei schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich Dir da etwas unterstellt habe.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


der kaffe ist dabei das geringste problem.

heute habe ich es gerade einmal anders herum probiert: zurück zu den alten essgewohnheiten. bildlich gesprochen, bin ich nach dem bäcker gleich heim, und habe die kuchen verdrückt. bin dann einkaufen gegangen und habe mir wie üblich gebrannte mandeln geholt. in der apotheke gabs schoko-eier umsonst mit auf den weg und zuhause habe ich brötchen mit marmelade und eine hausmanns-mettwurst verdrückt.

und jetzt ist mir ganz anders. anstatt, dass ich vor freude ob der schlemmerei in die luft springen müsste - so stellen einige ihr befinden nach "gegönnten" einheiten jedenfalls dar - liegt mir jetzt alles ein wenig sinnlos im magen herum und ich bin ständig am gähnen. hänge lust- und kraftlos im sessel und bin voll bis oben hin, aber nicht satt. das ist doch total beknackt, ey! 

für mich persönlich steht jetzt wirklich fest: viel gemüse und obst und wenig stärkehaltige kh und ich bin wunschlos glücklich. vor allem aber kann ich dadurch viel besser energie freisetzen.

also: fasten muss man gar nicht, wenn man eine umstellung einfach so aus eigenem antrieb schafft. schafft man es nicht, dann hilft einem das fasten, sich neu zu orientieren. mehr ist es eigentlich nicht.



LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @x-rossi: Hätte da ein tolles Rezept für nen Hefezopf - wie gesagt, ich mag die süßen Teile vom Bäcker auch nicht mehr wirklich. Aber sowas selbstgebackenes, das ist einfach gut!
> 
> Nusszopf is da auch so ein Fall


immer her damit


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2008)

@ x-rossi
Sei froh, dass dir nicht schlecht geworden ist 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## x-rossi (12. März 2008)

beinahe wars soweit  

es ist schier unglaublich (ganz subjektiv empfunden), wieviel energie der körper darauf verwendet, fettige und zuckerhaltige nahrungsmittel in die depots einzuschleusen. das muss man sich wahrscheinlich echt wie eine volle lagerhalle vorstellen, in die noch mehr reingestopft werden muss  

das mach ich freiweillig doch nicht mehr mit, oder!? für mich war das echt mal wieder fast-food: schnell gekauft, schnell verdrückt aber mit mühe und not verwertet. nene du ... so mach ich das in zukunft nicht mehr. 

egal, ob das kochen eine stunde dauert: die mahlzeit ist selbst zubereitet und ich weiß, was drin ist. es schmeckt einfach besser und kostet kaum energie.

und jetzt muss ich auch noch mit halbvollem magen ins bett ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2008)

@ x-rossi
Kannst echt froh sein, dass du nicht die Schüssel noch umarmt hast.
Bei den ganz harten Fällen gewöhnt sich der Magen an Dinge, die mit normalen Maßstäben nicht zu messen sind. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ x-rossi
> Kannst echt froh sein, dass du nicht die Schüssel noch umarmt hast.
> Bei den ganz harten Fällen gewöhnt sich der Magen an Dinge, die mit normalen Maßstäben nicht zu messen sind.
> 
> Gruß Kai




    vorallem an die *MENGEN*.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2008)

@ stolli
Je nachdem reichen aber auch schon "kleine" Mengen aus, um sich total zu vergessen 

MfG Kai


----------



## x-rossi (13. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bei den ganz harten Fällen gewöhnt sich der Magen an Dinge, die mit normalen Maßstäben nicht zu messen sind.


klar war mir leicht übel und ich musste auch in abständen aufstoßen.

wenn der körper auf diese art und weise ein signal gibt, dass der mageninhalt beinahe nicht gehalten werden kann und extreme mengen an verdauungssäften produzieren muss, um eben diese zu verarbeiten, dann muss man sich doch zwangsläufig die frage stellen, ob so ein lebenswandel erstrebenswert ist?

nur zur erinnerung - was ich da gestern gegessen habe, dass war für mich bis vor 10 wochen noch völlig normal. und es war noch nicht mal viel. 2 kleine stücke kuchen, eine halbe stunde später 100 g gebrannte mandeln, eine weitere halbe stunde später eine große möhre (lol), 2 brötchen mit marmelade und frischkäse und die rohe mettwurst (glaub, die metzgerwaage hatte um die 130 g angezeigt).

das war früher doch gar nichts. aber auch wenn mich das früher nicht belastet hat, so wurde es abrn ebenso schlecht verwertet, wie gestern. vom nährwert mal ganz zu schweigen. da braucht sich keiner über probleme bei der fettreduktion zu wundern.

soll jetzt kein missionarisches statement gewesen sein. ich bin froh, dass ich die nacht gut geschlafen habe   . jetzt habe ich halt den vergleich von vorher/nacher/vorher und die gewissheit darüber, was ich falsch gemacht habe die ganze zeit. also sorry fürs nölen  

jetzt noch ein bisschen in seiza sitzen und danach gibts wieder leckeres leichtes birchermüsli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. März 2008)

@ x-rossi
Auch wenn ich mich nicht so ernähren will wie du, gibst es bei der Art der Ernährungsumstellung doch eine gewisse Schnittmenge.

Mir würde sicher auch schlecht werden, wenn ich mich so ernähren würde wie noch vor 2,5 Jahren. Aber das habe ich nicht vor.

Schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (13. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> .... jetzt noch ein bisschen in seiza sitzen und danach gibts wieder leckeres leichtes birchermüsli



nur keinen Frust aufkommen lassen!:
Seiza war außerdem die vorgeschriebene Körperhaltung beim rituellen Selbstmord (Seppuku) eines Samurai.

Meine Rede:
_*"Meditieren ist besser als rumsitzen und nichts tun!"*_

Spaß beiseide. Süßkram habt ihr nun abgehakt. Wie sieht es denn mit *Bier und Chips *(Chio-Chips die leckeren) aus.

Hier schon mal den vorher-nachher-vorher Versuch gestartet?

Oder gab es bei Euch kein Vorher?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. März 2008)

@ Harry_I
Sofern ich angesprochen bin.
In Sachen Bier gab es bei mir kein vorher. Das trifft auf alles zu, was Alkohol insich hat.
Und Chips finde ich auch nicht sooo toll. Das war auch schon vorher so. Die waren mir schon weit vorher zu fettig 
Ich bin mehr so für Süßes. Aber das habe ich mir auch abgewöhnt.
Aber nächste Woche ist Ostern 

Gruß Kai


----------



## tschobi (13. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> In Sachen Bier gab es bei mir kein vorher. Das trifft auf alles zu, was Alkohol insich hat.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Hallo,

wie kommt´s?
Schlechte Erfahrungen in der Jugend?
Schmeckt nicht?
Sportliche/Fitness Gründe?
Alles?
Keines von dem?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. März 2008)

@ tschobi
Ich bin doch Sportler 
Aber mal im Ernst.
Ich mag es ganz einfach nicht. Ich weiß nicht. Ich habe "echtes" Bier, soweit ich weiß, noch nie getrunken. Aber selbst "Mixgetränke" mag ich nicht. Selbst wenn mir das, was nicht Bier ist, schmeckt. Es muss der Alkohol oder ein Inhaltsstoff des Alkohols sein, den ich nicht mag. Ich habe keine Ahnung. Sobald etwas Alkohol hat, mag ich es nicht. Ich habe es noch nicht mit "Alcopops" probiert. Ich bin aber auch nicht so scharf darauf, mich mal "so richtig abzuschießen".
Wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich mit Alkohol noch nicht gemacht, außer halt, dass es mir nicht schmeckt 

Schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## tschobi (13. März 2008)

Hab da auch kein Problem mit. Hat mich nur grad so interessiert. 

Bis denn


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. März 2008)

@ tschobi
Ich stoß dann mit Wasser an 

Ist schon okay. Die meisten in meinem Alter denken ja auch anders als ich über Alkohol. Von daher hat die Frage schon so seine Berechtigung 

Angenehmen Tag noch,
ich wünsche dir/euch allen, viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß beim Abnehmen,
ich nehme eher zu (an Muskelmasse ),
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (13. März 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte mal auf das Erfahrungspotenzial zurückgreifen was sich hier angesammelt hat. Was ist denn ein realistischer Wert, den man pro Woche durch sachte Ernährungsumstellung und gesteigertes Training abtrainieren kann? 1 Kilo pro Woche dürfte doch machbar sein, oder?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. März 2008)

@sir-florian
Für pauschale Aussagen haben wir immer ein offenes Ohr 
Also möglich ist es. Es kommt aber drauf an. Auch ist das abgenommene nicht nur Fett.

Schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## sir-florian (13. März 2008)

sondern was nimmt man noch ab? Ich bin mal gespannt obs klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle...


----------



## K3RMIT (13. März 2008)

also pro Woche 250g abnehmen ist ein realitstischer und gesunder Wert.


----------



## sir-florian (13. März 2008)

Na dann bin ich ja im Juli auf Wettkampfgewicht...
*Im Juli 2010!*

Ich werd mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. März 2008)

@ sir_florian
Ja, lass doch mal ein paar Infos rüberwachsen. Gewicht, Größe, Alter,...
Was hast du vor? Wie willst du es anstellen?...
Was solllen wir dir so sagen? Wenn du nur noch schläfst oder bikst, geht es auch vor 2010. 
Wenn du gerade anfängst, geht es auch noch recht schnell, weil du relativ viel Wasser verlierst,...
Aber lass doch mal ein bisschen was an Infos an die Öffentlichkeit.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sir-florian (13. März 2008)

Also, ich mache seit 2 Jahren Kraftsport. Jetzt habe ich zwar Muckies, man sieht aber nix davon. Also wird jetzt wieder richtig Ausdauer trainiert. 
Ich wiege jetzt 86kg, will erstmal auf unter 80, wenn das klappt auf 75 und habe mir gedacht so 1 Kg pro Woche. 
Beim Trainingsumfang stelle ich mir 7 Einheiten die Woche vor:

2x laufen (mindestesns 45 min )
2x Rad (lange Einheiten von min. 3 Std)
2x Kraftraum (jeweils 90 min Kraftausdauer/Shaping, Keine Maximalkraft)
1x freies Training, (worauf die Jungs Bock haben: Basketball, Schwimmen,...)

Ernährung wird teilweise umgestellt. Viel Eiweiß und Obst/Gemüse, wenig Zucker.
Allerdings steh ich total auf Fleisch und das steht auch weiterhin aufm Plan.
Ebenso siehts mit Alk aus. Ich bin Student und da wird sich 1x die Woche mindestens umgeknallt, da bin ich ganz ehrlich.

Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob 1 Kilo die Woche utopisch oder im Rahmen ist.


----------



## x-rossi (13. März 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> nur keinen Frust aufkommen lassen!:
> Seiza war außerdem die vorgeschriebene Körperhaltung beim rituellen Selbstmord (Seppuku) eines Samurai.


das ist schon richtig   . aber seiza (kniesitz) war bis zur meiji-restauration generell die sittlich richtige und traditionelle sitzart aller japaner. auch im privaten bereich. heute können ihn viele nicht mehr, klar. ist aber auch anstrengend.



Harry_I schrieb:


> Spaß beiseide. Süßkram habt ihr nun abgehakt. Wie sieht es denn mit *Bier und Chips *(Chio-Chips die leckeren) aus.
> 
> Hier schon mal den vorher-nachher-vorher Versuch gestartet?
> 
> Oder gab es bei Euch kein Vorher?


alkohol: erster leichter abschuss mit selbst gekeltertem wein aus onkels weinkeller. da war ich 12. es war eine ganze flasche. vom onkel und vater gabs backpfeifen - zu recht.

mit 17 kann ich mich an einen geburtstag erinnern, an dem ich innerhalb 3 h einen halben kasten 0,5er bier geleert habe. man rechne bitte selbst dei gesamtmenge aus.

anfang 20 habe ich versucht, eine faxe-dose zu shooten. nach einem dreiviertelliter musste ich aufgeben. 10 minuten später bin ich auf dem sofa eingeschlafen. es war 17:00 uhr.

geraucht habe ich auch 13 jahre. davon die letzten 1,5 jahre zwischen 2-3 schachteln pro tag (werbeagentur, da geht das).

zwischen dem 17. und 22. lebensjahr habe ich auch härtere drogen ausser nikotin geraucht (marihuana, haschisch), bis ich mich einmal versehntlich mit 4g schwarzen afghanen - falsch im tee aufgelöst - überdosiert hatte und ein woche im 7. himmel schwebte. danach habe ich dem drogenkonsum den rücken gekehrt.

chips: pringels onion und sour cream. was anderes kommt mal gar nicht in frage  

schokolade: alles!

-

chips könnte ich mir sehr wohl bei einem videoabend vorstellen, aber bei schokolade gruselt es mich momenatn noch immer gewaltig. keine ahnung, weshalb. und ein bier habe ich am letzten samstag versucht, doch ich musste es nach ein paar schlucken canceln. das war der samstag, an dem ich wenig gefrühstückt, viel gebiked und sehr spät gegessen hatte. das bier war da irgendwie nicht so der bringer. 

aber wenn bald wieder angegrillt wird, dann werde ich schon dafür sorgen, dass es pilsener-urquell und bitburger zum fleisch geben wird, keine bange  



sir-florian schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal auf das Erfahrungspotenzial zurückgreifen was sich hier angesammelt hat. Was ist denn ein realistischer Wert, den man pro Woche durch sachte Ernährungsumstellung und gesteigertes Training abtrainieren kann? 1 Kilo pro Woche dürfte doch machbar sein, oder?


der gewichtsverlust ist von person zu person, ernährungsweise zu ernährungsweise und vor allem von disziplin zu disziplin sehr individuell.

wie ich hier beeaobachtet habe, sind hier spannen zwischen 0,1 und 2 kg definitiv möglich.

bei mir liegt der wochenschnitt um die 1,5 kg. bin aber diszipliniert.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. März 2008)

@ sir-florian
Bleibt halt noch die Frage nach der Größe, dem Alter...
So ein Kilo pro Woche ist schon echt nicht wenig. Also im Schnitt wirst du es nicht halten können. Sich einmal die Woche mit Alkohol so richtig abzuschießen ist dabei nicht gerade förderlich.
Gegen Fleisch ist erstmal nix zu sagen.
Reduzier die Menge an Essen alllgemein ein wenig, mach auch ein bisschen weniger Training. Der Körper braucht auch mal Pausen.
Eine drei Viertal Stunde laufen ist für mich schon viel. Wenn du vorher nur wenig gelaufen bist, solltest du mal gucken, wie sinnvoll das ist. Also lieber ein bisschen kürzer laufen, dafür vielleicht ein wenig schneller-
Immer mind. 3h Biken ist auch nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei.
Mach doch alles ein bisschen weniger. HÖR AUF DEINEN KÖRPER!!! Der nimmt sich seine Pausen, ob du willst oder nicht 

Von Kampfsport von einem Moment auf den anderen 7x die Woche zum Teil sehr lange Sport zu machen, halte ich nicht für den richtigen Weg.

Lege lieber ein wenig langsamer los und höre auf jeden Fall auf deinen Körper!

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## sir-florian (13. März 2008)

wie ich hier beeaobachtet habe, sind hier spannen zwischen 0,1 und 2 kg definitiv möglich.

bei mir liegt der wochenschnitt um die 1,5 kg. bin aber diszipliniert.[/QUOTE]

So ne Ansage wollte ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. März 2008)

Hmmm, ob x-rossi nicht evtl. der falsche Ansprechpartner ist?

MfG Kai


----------



## sir-florian (13. März 2008)

@ Race-Kralle:
Ich meinte Kraftsport, nicht Kampfsport.
Das mit den Laufeinheiten ist kein Problem, mach ich öfters mal, auch mal bis 1,5 Stunden. Nur nie konsequent. Und in Kombi mit den anderen Einheiten. Rad fange ich jetzt erst wieder an, aber das habe ich früher auch exzessiv gemacht, da mache ich mir vom Umfang keine Sorgen. Aber du hast recht, ich werde da natürlich nicht von Null auf Hundert einsteigen. 
Beim Laufen habe ich auch schon mal gehört dass man lieber mal kurz laufen soll und dafür Schneller oder Intervalle. Werde ich auch ausprobieren. 
Ich mach schon viel Sport, aber jetzt will ich halt alles Kombinieren dass man auch ein Ergebnis sieht.
Das mit dem Alkohol sagen viele, dass der Fett macht. Aber da muss man durch
Achso, und ich bin 24 Jahre, 178cm und wiege 86kg.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. März 2008)

@ sir-florian
Und schon alleine durch den letzen Satz kann ich mir dich ein wenig besser vorstellen  Auch wenn da natürlich jeder Mensch verschieden ist 

Du bist in der letzten Zeit nicht viel bis gar nicht rad gefahren und willst jetzt 2x die Woche mind. 3h fahren? Vergiss es. Es ist nicht nötig.
Ich würde ja sagen, Laufen ist am besten für dich. Wenn dem so ist, würde ich das Radfahren reduzieren und das Laufen erhöhen. Du sagst ja, es ist kein Problem für dich, auch mal was länger zu laufen. Na dann mach.
In Sachen Rad fahren würde ich eher noch ein wenig Aufbau betreiben. 1-2h dürften da am Anfang reichen. Ich kann das jetzt aus der Ferne nicht sooo gut beurteilen, aber ich kann dir da im Moment nur zu raten. Mach immer nur soviel, wie du auch an den Folgetagen noch ohne größere Probleme machen kannst.
Ein Tag ohne Training ist kein verlorener Tag!
Gut finde ich es, dass du viele Dinge machen willst 
Ich halte diesen Weg, zumindest für den Anfang, für zu extrem. Aber du kannst halt ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen, wenn du auf deinen Körper hörst 
Das darfst du dabei nie vergessen.

MfG Kai


----------



## x-rossi (13. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ob x-rossi nicht evtl. der falsche Ansprechpartner ist?


denke ich auch. das programm, was ich hab, ist einigen zu hart.

wer abnehmen möchte, muss lediglich folgende punkte beachten: kraftsport betreiben (weniger ausdauersport) und 500 kcal weniger zu sich nehmen, als insgesamt am tag gebraucht werden.

das sollten keine geheimnisse bleiben.

p.s. oh je ... das ist doch der assi-toni im avatar.


----------



## Mu Lei (14. März 2008)

@x-rossi

Hast Du es schon mal mit dunkler Schokolade, d.h. 80% Kakao aufwärst versucht? 

Ich gönne mir ab und zu ein-zwei Stück. Mehr braucht man ohnehin nicht.  Ich mag die dünnen Tafeln von Lindt sehr gern. Sind zwar nicht billig aber eine Tafel reicht bei mir locker zwei Wochen.

An Vollmilchschoko kann ich nicht ran - ist mir zu süß.

@sir-florian
Du solltest deinen Alkoholkonsum überdenken, wenn Du Dir etwas gutes tun willst. Was Du da an Kalorien in Dich reinkippst, musst Du die auch wieder abtrainieren. Ich vermute, dass Du allein mit dieser Reduktion schon Pfunde verlierst. Nicht nur Dein Gewicht wird es Dir danken.


----------



## x-rossi (14. März 2008)

schokolade: alles! aber bitte: das problem besteht jetzt nicht darin, welche "lebensnotwenige" schokolade ich vetrage oder nicht  

ähmm ... esst ihr weiterhin nur von knabbereien und süßem, wie ihr wollt. und zerbrecht euch nicht den kopf darüber, was gut für mich wäre oder nicht.  in diesem therad geht es darum, speck zu verlieren. mein system habe ich erklärt und für mich funktioniert es ausgezeichnet.

ich denke, diskussionen über nahrungsmittel, welche dem abspecken kontraproduktiv gegenüberstehen, sind schon prinzipiell bedingt fehl am platz.

aber natürlich könnte ich mich täuschen und habe das thema hier nicht verstanden  

wisst ihr, mittlerweile gehts mir hinten vorbei, wenn abnehmwillige nicht auf schoko & co verzichten möchten und verzweifeln, nicht abnehmen zu können, obwohl es das angestrebte ziel ist. oder wenn die gewichtsabnahme nur nur zäh vonstatten geht und im schlimmsten fall sogar gar nicht funktioniert oder gewicht zugelegt wird. na was glaubt ihr, worin der fehler da liegt?

wiederum ein apell an die, die offensichtlich nicht dick, fett, speckig sind hier ins thema reinschauen und durch negative äusserungen a la "quälen",  "nicht gesund", "kann fressen, was ich will" und sonstiges vom stapel lassen: BITTE, VERLASST DAS THEMA! FÜR EUCH GIBT ES HIER NICHTS ZU SEHEN! IHR BRINGT DAS THEMA NICHT WEITER!

JEDER kann abnehmen, wenn er gewisse regeln für einen definierten zeitraum befolgt. und JEDER kann recht schnell abnehmen, wenn er es mit system macht. 

aber wenn diese regeln nicht befolgt werden wollen oder können: SELBER SCHULD! wenn ihr was erreichen wollt, dann müsst ihr dafür kämpfen! halbherzigkeit ist fehl am platz. fragt mal den löwen, der die antilope reißt. keine halben sachen. wer will, der muss. das ist ein naturgesetz!


-

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 29.02.2008 - 81,0 kg
freitag 07.03.2008 - 79,7 kg
freitag 14.03.2008 - 79,5 kg

nach subjektivem empfinden, da ich beinahe die ganze woche krank und auf gebrannte mandeln fixiert war, und zusätzlich mittwoch und donnerstag wie in alten tagen gegessen habe, ein nicht erwartetes ergebnis.

jetzt würde ich aber auch bald wieder gerne aufs bike steigen können. es fehlt mir.


----------



## Antiloppe (14. März 2008)

So, nachdem ich hier nun ein paar Wochen still mitlese, denke ich mir ich kann mich auch mal vorstellen:

Ich bin 27, 1,73m groß und versuche seit Mitte Februar abzunehmen. 
Eure Idee das hier zu diskutieren und auch das Gewicht zu posten finde ich super, ich denke das motiviert schon. Auch wenn ich mich erstmal ein wenig damit anfreunden musste meins hier zu posten  (Mädchen halt   )

Startgewicht war 93,6 kg, letzte Woche Samstag war ich bei 91 kg.
Geplant ist im Schnitt jede Woche 0,5 kg und Wunschziel wären 70kg gegen Ende des Jahres.

Der Plan ist noch ein wenig mehr zu fahren als im letzten halben Jahr, Nahrung weiter umzustellen, dabei weitestgehend auf Süßigkeiten zu verzichten und anfangen zu laufen.

Ach ja bisher habe ich (noch!) "nur" ein Trekkingrad (Geld reichte halt erstmal nur für ein Rad) und fahre daher auch nur Touren, ich hoffe ich bin trotzdem an dieser Stelle in einem MTB-Forum willkommen. 

Bisheriger Samstags-Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (beginn)
Samstag 23.02.2008 - 93,6 kg
Samstag 01.03.2008 - 92,7 kg
Samstag 08.03.2008 - 91,0 kg (Woche Touren fahren auf Gran Canaria)

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. März 2008)

Na dann mal herzlich willkommen, hier bei uns im Forum.  
Wird dir bestimmt spass machen, weiterhin viel Spass und Erfolg 
bei deiner Abnehmerei..   
Lg
Stolli


----------



## tschobi (14. März 2008)

Herzlich willkommen.

Läuft doch schon ganz gut bei dir. Mach weiter so!


> Ach ja bisher habe ich (noch!) "nur" ein Trekkingrad (Geld reichte halt erstmal nur für ein Rad) und fahre daher auch nur Touren, ich hoffe ich bin trotzdem an dieser Stelle in einem MTB-Forum willkommen.



Na gut ausnahmsweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (14. März 2008)

Mal wieder eine "fast" Stillstandwoche bei mir..
Naja halt nä. Woche was mehr tun... ;-)

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (*14.03.08*): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)


----------



## Harry_I (14. März 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich hier nun ein paar Wochen still mitlese, denke ich mir ich kann mich auch mal vorstellen:
> 
> Ich bin 27, 1,73m groß und versuche seit Mitte Februar abzunehmen.
> Eure Idee das hier zu diskutieren und auch das Gewicht zu posten finde ich super, ich denke das motiviert schon. Auch wenn ich mich erstmal ein wenig damit anfreunden musste meins hier zu posten  (Mädchen halt   )
> ...



Hallo Antiloppe - oder wie heißt das Tier mit dem Rüssel?

Tschuldigung konnte einfach nicht anders 

Du gefällst Dir nicht (mehr) mit Deinem Gewicht? Recht so!

Hast Du noch ein Foto von vor 10 Jahren mit 70 kg.

Häng es Dir gut sichtbar irgendwo auf. Das ist Dein Ziel! Mit 0,5 kg pro Woche sollte es auch keine Anpassung des Körper (Richtung besserer Futterverwerter) geben. Ein sehr vernünftiges u. realistische Ziel.

Um dieses zu erreichen brauchst Du nur ca. 500 Kcal am Tag weniger zu Dir zu nehmen (weniger als Dein Energiebedarf - vielleicht viel weniger als das was Du zu Essen gewohnt bist?).

Wenn Du mitgelesen hast, dann schau Dir die Ernährungspyramide an.
Einfach mehr von dem "Guten" Zeug essen und mehr bewegen. 
Das ist schon alles!

@Rossi:
Die Tips mit der dunklen Schokolade dient auch dem vermeiden von zuviel Süßkram. Verhindern, dass der Heißhunger auf schlechte Nahrungsmittel kommt. Nicht jeder hat Deine Willensstärke oder die Bewußtseinsänderung vollzogen. Deshalb sind Tips in dieser Richtung durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Antiloppe (14. März 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Hallo Antiloppe - oder wie heißt das Tier mit dem Rüssel?
> 
> Tschuldigung konnte einfach nicht anders
> 
> Du gefällst Dir nicht (mehr) mit Deinem Gewicht? Recht so!



Tze, Tier mit dem Rüssel.  
Muss ich vielleicht mal kurz sagen, dass das nicht alles Fett ist, ich habe mein Rad seit einem halben Jahr und bin damit auch schon einiges an Kilometer gefahren. So schlimm sieht man dann mit 93 kg nicht aus. Ich habe mal zwei Fotos hochgeladen von dem Urlaub in Gran Canaria vor zwei Wochen (92,7 kg), mach dir selber ein Bild 

Aber du hast schon recht, ich fühle mich schon sehr lange nicht mehr wirklich wohl so wie ich im Moment bin.



Harry_I schrieb:


> Um dieses zu erreichen brauchst Du nur ca. 500 Kcal am Tag weniger zu Dir zu nehmen (weniger als Dein Energiebedarf - vielleicht viel weniger als das was Du zu Essen gewohnt bist?).


Nein, nicht viel weniger (also von der reinen Menge, von den Kalorien sicher schon), aber wichtig wäre vor allem anders zu essen als vorher. Ich habe nicht sonderlich viel gegessen, aber ganz klar aus Bequemlichkeit das falsche 

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2008)

Hallo antiloppe.
Willkommen hier, im tollsten Thread der IBC. 

Dein jetziges Aussehen (ich habe (noch) nicht in deinem Fotoalbum geschnüffelt) ist unwichtig!
Wichtig ist, dass du gegen deine Unzufriedenheit "ankämpfst". 
Der Rest kommt dann schon.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg dabei,
schönes Wochenende schon mal an alle,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Harry_I (14. März 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Tze, Tier mit dem Rüssel.
> Muss ich vielleicht mal kurz sagen, dass das nicht alles Fett ist, ich habe mein Rad seit einem halben Jahr und bin damit auch schon einiges an Kilometer gefahren. So schlimm sieht man dann mit 93 kg nicht aus. Ich habe mal zwei Fotos hochgeladen von dem Urlaub in Gran Canaria vor zwei Wochen (92,7 kg), mach dir selber ein Bild
> 
> Aber du hast schon recht, ich fühle mich schon sehr lange nicht mehr wirklich wohl so wie ich im Moment bin.
> ...






Und Du bist "nur" 173cm groß?

Wo bitte schön sind die 93kg?   (das mit dem Rüssel nehme ich zurück)


----------



## Antiloppe (14. März 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Und Du bist "nur" 173cm groß?
> 
> Wo bitte schön sind die 93kg?   (das mit dem Rüssel nehme ich zurück)



Öhm, also das steht in meinem Perso, vielleicht sollte ich nochmal nachmessen?  

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich noch viel gewachsen bin seitdem. Ich schaue mal nach

Nachtrag: Ups, ich habe tatsächlich 3 cm unterschlagen, ich bin 1,76m groß.  (und ich habe natürlich die Fotos rausgesucht, die aus einem "guten" Blickwinkel fotograpiehrt sind, es gibt schlimmere )

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> (und ich habe natürlich die Fotos rausgesucht, die aus einem "guten" Blickwinkel fotograpiehrt sind, es gibt schlimmere )


Ist ja nicht schlimm, das mach ich auch immer so:



Ich bin der rechts, mit der Wasserflasche. 

Selbst wenn der Blickwinkel bei deinen Pics gut ist. Viel zu viel hast du anscheinend nicht 

Schönes Wochenende,
Kai


----------



## x-rossi (14. März 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Viele Grüße
> 
> Antiloppe


oha! da könnte ich nach dem vergleich vorhin - löwe/antilope - glatt ein schlechtes gewissen bekommen  

aber herzlich willkommen, gell!

nach deiner erzählung scheinst du vom typus her so ausgelegt zu sein, dich selbst ganz gut einregulieren zu können. bei dir schmelzen die pfunde ja stetig in nicht zu zähem tempo. dein wunschgewicht von 70 kg ende 2008 klingt jedenfalls mehr als realistisch.

viel glück!



Insania schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine "fast" Stillstandwoche bei mir..
> 5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
> 6.Woche (*14.03.08*): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)


dann war meine einschätzung bezüglich deines optimismus über weitere 3 kg doch nicht so verkehrt?  



Harry_I schrieb:


> Die Tips mit der dunklen Schokolade dient auch dem vermeiden von zuviel Süßkram. Verhindern, dass der Heißhunger auf schlechte Nahrungsmittel kommt. Nicht jeder hat Deine Willensstärke oder die Bewußtseinsänderung vollzogen. Deshalb sind Tips in dieser Richtung durchaus angebracht.


auch die dunkelste kakaoschokolade (85 % kakaoanteil) habe ich willenlos verputzt. von allem was schlecht ist, konsumiere ich ohne sinn und verstand viel zu viel. da bin ich leider unersättlich. mir fehlt anscheinend das "jetzt ist aber schluss" hormon, der den schalter im kopf kippt, wenn es angebracht wäre.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. März 2008)

@Antiloppe

Also ich weiß net was du hast, siehst doch lecker aus wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.... 
Aber wenns so stetig weiter geht dann läufts auf gesunder Basis bei dir. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Antiloppe (14. März 2008)

@x-rossi: 
dann gebe ich mal zu, dass ich bei deinem letzten Post (Löwe/Antilope) dachte, so das ist ein Zeichen nun sag du auch mal was 
Na ja und das mit dem selbstregulieren, na jaaaaa ...
Also auf diesem Gewicht bin ich nun eher schon seit ca. 6 Jahren. Ich habe zwar auch immer mal 10, 15 kg abgenommen, aber nie halten können. Die Erkenntnis einer Nahrungsumstellung musste erst reifen und wirklich Sport mache ich ja auch erst seit einem halben Jahr so wirklich.
Aber ich bin diesmal echt zuversichtlich, dass es längerfristig was wird.

@stollenreifenheizer: 
uiuiui *rotwerd* Das ist doch mal ne schöne Motivation 

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst, das sind wirklich 93 kg und die Fotos, die ich rausgesucht habe sind schon wirklich wirklich gut  Denn die sieht man schon die Kilos, wenn ich nicht gerade die Luft anhalte. 

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Mu Lei (15. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> auch die dunkelste kakaoschokolade (85 % kakaoanteil) habe ich willenlos verputzt. von allem was schlecht ist, konsumiere ich ohne sinn und verstand viel zu viel. da bin ich leider unersättlich. mir fehlt anscheinend das "jetzt ist aber schluss" hormon, der den schalter im kopf kippt, wenn es angebracht wäre.



O.K. dann braucht man natürlich drastischere Maßnahmen. Ich finde es gut, dass Du so konseqent sein kannst und Deine Lebensumstände dies zulassen.

Wie schon geschrieben, für mich wäre dies nichts. Ich lebe dann lieber damit, dass ich langsamer abnehmen werde. Allerdings gibt mir eine langsame aber stetige Abnahme eher die Sicherheit, dass neue Gewicht auch halten zu können und eine Ernährungsumstellung auch dauerhaft durchzuhalten. Es gehört aus meiner Sicht ja auch dazu, dass Umfeld und insb. die Familie in so eine Sache einzubeziehen und an eine Umstellung zu gewöhnen. Ich halte da eine langsame aber stetige Umstellung eher für geeignet.

Außerdem kann ich es mir in meiner momentanen Lebenssituation nicht erlauben, mich durch radikale Maßnahmen/plötzliche Umstellung aus der Bahn werfen zu lassen. Ich habe es einmal radikal versucht, mit den entsprechenden Nebenwirkungen und dem Jojo. Ich möchte es da lieber ruhiger angehen.

Außerdem gibt es für mich Dinge, auf die ich ungern völlig verzichten will. 

Ansonsten muss doch irgendwie jeder seine Methoe selbst finden und kann ja hier die Tipps ausprobieren.

So, ich steige jetzt hier aus, werde aber weiter mitlesen. Ich poste erst wieder, wenn ich meinen Weg gefunden habe.

Startgewicht am 14.03.: 95,5kg bei 1.74m
Ziel.: 10kg weniger bis Herbst


----------



## x-rossi (15. März 2008)

viel erfolg!

-

und jetzt: samstag-arbeit


----------



## KaiservonChina (15. März 2008)

heieiei - 5.30 ist eine Ansage, da wandelte ich noch im 7. schlafhimmel... viel Spass bei der Arbeit und Mu Lei dir auch viel Erfolg!

Bei dem tollen Wetter muss ich glaube ich heute mal wieder ein bissel länger auf die Piste!

Grüße an alle


----------



## Google (18. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich melde mich erst mal ab zum Rennradfahren. Bis dahin Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg


Wöchentliches Update, diesmal wie angekündigt am Dienstag:

Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG

21.01.2008: 86,2 KG (-1,0 KG)
28.01.2008: 85,6 KG (- 0,6 KG)
04.02.2008: 84,7 KG (- 0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,7 %; Muskel 40,1 %
11.02.2008: 83,8 KG ( -0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,3 %, Muskel 40,2 %
18.02.2008: 83,3 KG ( -0,5 KG) Fettanteil: 18,0 %, Muskel 40,3 %
25.02.2008: 82,0 KG (- 1,3 KG) Fettanteil: 17,4 %, Muskel 40,6 % Zielgewicht  
03.03.2008: 81,7 KG (-0,3 KG) Fettanteil 17,2 %, Muskel 40,6 %
10.03.2008: 82,4 KG (+ 0,7 KG) Fettanteil 17,6 %, Muskel 40,5 %
18.03.2008: 79,7 KG ( - 2,7 KG) Fettanteil 16,1 %, Muskel 41,1 %   

Fast 3 Kg in einer Woche  Ich muß allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich schon angeschlagen nach Malle gefahren bin und mir dann noch einen Virus eingefangen habe, der mir ziemlich den Appetit genommen hatte  Allerdings auch nicht so stark, dass ich so einen Gewichtsverlust befürchtet hatte...eher vermutete ich das Gegenteil  

Na ja, ich seh die positive Seite und schau mal ob ich das Gewicht halten kann. Auch wenn ich wohl bis einschliesslich Ostern wegen meiner Bronchien  ( und der Magen will auch noch nicht so...ab und an ists mir noch schlecht) aufs sporteln mal lieber verzichte  

Grüße


Google


----------



## KaiservonChina (18. März 2008)

ja was sagt man denn dazu.... ich hab doch auf die verfluchte Hose spekuliert 
17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
--------------------------------- 
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF >
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF > Andere Waage
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF >
--------------------------------- 
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF
14.01.2008 --- 83.2kg / 20.0 bF
21.01.2008 --- 81.8kg / 19.5 bF
28.01.2008 --- 81.2kg / 19.5 bF
04.02.2008 --- 81.4kg / 18.5 bF
11.02.2008 --- 82.4kg / 19.0 bF
18.02.2008 --- 81.7kg / 24.2 bF > Andere Waage
25.02.2008 --- 80.8kg / 23.7 bF >
03.03.2008 --- 80.2kg / 23.1 bF >
10.03.2008 --- 80.9kg / 22.1 bF >
*17.03.2008 --- 81.0kg / 23,7 bF >*

Also irgendwie....... nene ....
Aber macht vielleicht auch alleine der Mageninhalt, hab am So vorm Wiegen gesund gelebt, aber das lag mir noch im Magen, vlt mitverantwortlich für das Gewicht. Ich denke nächste Woche fällt die 8 !!!!

Grüße an euch und ride on!

und Google - an dich ein dreifaches OLÉ!
OLÉ, OLÉ, OLÉEEEE !!!


----------



## Boardercrime (19. März 2008)

Grösse: 181cm

07.06.2007 G: 87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G :87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87.0 KG BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85.0 KG BU: 88.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU: 87.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 87.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
---------------------------------------------------
16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90.0 cm
30.01.2008 G: 85.5 KG BU: 89.0 cm
06.02.2008 -- Refeed Woche (Ferien ) --------------
13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm

Hab mich eigentlich sehr gesund von Gemüse,Obst und mageren Proteinquellen ernährt, fast niente Alk,aber leider etwas wenig Sport wegen dem shice Wetter.
Vielleicht lege ich nochmals einen "Mini-Ramadan" ein damits wieder etwas abwärt geht. Die U80 sollten jedenfalls in 2-3 Wochen zu knacken sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teppiche (19. März 2008)

Hallo an alle Mitabspecker!!

War auch letztes Jahr schon zeitweise mit dabei. Dieses Jahr ein neuer Anlauf....
Bin im Übrigen zur Trans Alp Challenge angemeldet...dafür sollte ich unter 80 kg antreten


Größe: 180
Wunschgewicht 77 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.02.2008: 92 KG

01.03.2008: 89 KG (-3,0 KG)
08.03.2008: 88 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.03.2008: 87 KG (-1,0 KG)   


In Summe also 5 kg weniger...damit habe ich das erste Drittel hinter mir....wohl aber auch das leichteste....

Ziel ab jetzt pro Woche 1,0 bis 1,5 KG weniger....damit wäre ich in 7 bis 10 Wochen am Wunschziel


----------



## LauraPeter87 (19. März 2008)

Bin aufgrund meiner Dauer-Frustration seit letztem Donnerstag nicht mehr aufm Rad gesessen. 
Wiegen werde ich mich nächste Woche wieder. 
Bis dahin gibts aufgrund gesundheitlicher Probleme und der Tatsache, dass alles Ärzte im Urlaub sind, wohl nur reiten als Ausgleich. Immerhin ein bisschen Bewegung...


----------



## Boardercrime (19. März 2008)

Wieso bist Du denn frustriert, LauraPeter87 ?


----------



## LauraPeter87 (19. März 2008)

Wie gesagt, letzte Woche Donnerstag war ich das letzte Mal aufm Rad. 
Und da ging es mir SO schlecht, dass ich unterwegs wirklich keine Lust mehr hatte und das Rad am liebsten in die Pampa geschmissen hätte. 

Bei der kleinsten Steigung - die wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal messbar ist - ist mir der Puls auf 170 hoch und ich hatte sowas wie Atemnot. Hatte eben (wie immer) das Gefühl, nicht genügend Luft zu bekommen. 
Und an dem Tag war es wirklich extrem. Mit Müh und Not hab ich diese verdammte Runde dann noch zu Ende gedreht. 
Seitdem hab ich keinen Sport mehr gemacht (außer ein bisschen planschen). Werde die nächsten Tage Reit-Vertretung machen, bin also immerhin für ein paar Stunden in Bewegung und außerdem vom Essen abgelenkt. 

Aber so macht das wirklich keinen Spaß mehr. Schön und gut - ich soll langsam fahren. Das mache ich ja!!! Aber wenn ich nach einer leicht-bergab-Phase einen Puls von 140 habe und dann - sobald ich EIN Mal etwas kräftiger treten muss - der Puls auf 170 geht, dann macht es nunmal einfach keinen Spaß mehr!!!!!!!!

Ich dümpel seit Dezember kontinuierlich im Pulsbereich von ca. 140 rum. Und was tut sich? NICHTS. Im Gegenteil, ich hab in jeder möglichen Situation das Gefühl, nicht genügend Luft zu bekommen. Ob bei der Arbeit, abends im Bett oder beim Essen. Bin ständig nur am Gähnen. 

Das kann es doch nicht sein?!?!

Ich schlafe genug, ich ernähr mich gesund, ich dachte auch eigentlich, dass ich mich gut fühle. Aber diese "Atemnot" wird immer schlimmer und selbst wenn ich 2 Stockwerke hochlaufen muss, schnaufe ich wie ein Ochse - Puls ist dann übrigens bei 160, hab ich schon getestet.


----------



## x-rossi (19. März 2008)

hallo laura,

sorry, diesen beitrag habe ich erst jetzt gegen gelesen  

es wird höchste zeit, dass du einen stoffwechselspezialisten aufsuchst bis du weißt, welches problem dich vom fortschreiten abhält.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (19. März 2008)

Werde am Mittwoch zu nem Arzt gehen, der ist Internist und Kardiologe, vielleicht kann der mir ja helfen. 
Nen Termin bei so nem Stoffwechsel-Typ (Endokrinologe?!) krieg ich vielleicht in 10 Jahren mal...
Als ich noch privat versichert war, war das alles etwas einfacher


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (19. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Werde am Mittwoch zu nem Arzt gehen, der ist Internist und Kardiologe, vielleicht kann der mir ja helfen.
> Nen Termin bei so nem Stoffwechsel-Typ (Endokrinologe?!) krieg ich vielleicht in 10 Jahren mal...
> Als ich noch privat versichert war, war das alles etwas einfacher



Stoffwechsel, Eisenmangel Bluttest


----------



## LauraPeter87 (19. März 2008)

3 Wörter, deren Sinn ich nicht ganz verstehe.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (19. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> 3 Wörter, deren Sinn ich nicht ganz verstehe.



Frauen...
Lass einen Bluttest machen (von deinem eigenem Blut) und darüber kann mann feststellen ob du  unter Eisenmangel leidet  was sehr für solche Symptome spricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. März 2008)

@LauraPeter87

Na dir scheints ja echt net so gut zu gehen....hmmmm....na mal net den Kopf hängen lassen das wird schon wieder.....
Gruß u. gute Besserung
Stolli


----------



## LauraPeter87 (19. März 2008)

@Stefan: Na so schlau war ich auch schon  
Und ja, ich habe bzw hatte Eisenmangel. Ferritin lag bei 2, ist im Januar bei 23 gewesen, also im unteren Normbereich...

@stolli: Danke schön... ich hoffe, dass es bald wieder bergauf geht. 




Wenigstens euch einen schönen Abend...


----------



## calli-madferit (19. März 2008)

leben geht weiter. bist ja kein profi sondern hobbyradlerin. das ganze nicht zu verbissen sehen. soll auch leute geben die nicht die allerbesten gene haben neh  ?


----------



## LauraPeter87 (20. März 2008)

Genau solche Kommentare helfen mir weiter...


----------



## Harry_I (20. März 2008)

@Laura

irgend was muss mit Dir nicht in Ordnung sein!

Du machst seit 3 Jahren Ausdauertraining und verträgst kaum körperliche Belastungen? Ob das Fasten wirklich eine so gute Idee war? Vielleicht hast Du Dir damit erst recht etwas geholt.
Ein geschwächter Körper ist anfälliger für Infektionen!
Ich bin kein Arzt, aber irgend etwas hast Du. Vielleicht eine verschleppte Infektion, Herzmuskelentzündung, Drüsenfieber oder gar Borreliose?

Lass Dich untersuchen - geh den Ärzten auf die Nerven. Wechsle den Arzt!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (20. März 2008)

Während und nach der Fastenzeit ging es mir super, ich denke nicht dass es daran lag! Die Beschwerden wurde ja auch erst letzte Woche richtig schlimm, da war das Fasten ja schon 2 oder 3 Wochen her. 

Ich fühle mich auch eigentlich nicht schwach. Ich habe keine Erkältung, ich fühl mich gut... bis auf das ständige Gähnen. Und wie gesagt bin ich eben bei kleinsten Anstrengungen erschöpft. 

Mein Puls erholt sich ja recht schnell wieder und ich hab mich auch nach langen/anstrengenden Touren nie wirklich "fertig" gefühlt, aber selbst kurze Belastungsphasen machen mir einfach zu schaffen. 

Am Mittwoch kann ich zu einem Internisten/Kardiologen. Vielleicht kann der weiterhelfen?

Dachte auch schonmal daran, einen Bekannten zu kontaktieren, der Heilpraktiker ist. Allerdings würde ich schon gerne wissen, was die Schulmedizin dazu sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (20. März 2008)

Fasten und Ausdauertraining kollidiert normalerweise. Ohne, bzw. mit wenig Energie gibts auch keine große Leistung. In diesem Fall kann nur ein dem Fasten angepasstes Ausdauertraining weiterhelfen. 
Eisenmangel könnte eine Ursache der Leistungseinbuße sein, muss aber nicht. Ein großes Blutbild machen lassen schadet nicht und kostet nur fünf Euros.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (20. März 2008)

Nochmal: Ja, ich HABE Eisenmangel. Ja, ich bekomme was dagegen. 
Ja, ich mache jetzt regelmäßig ein Blutbild, nächster Termin ist Anfang April. Letztes Mal waren allerdings alle Werte in Ordnung (außer Ferritin noch etwas wenig).

Nein, es liegt nicht am Fasten, mir ging es auch davor schon schlecht!


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ja, ich HABE Eisenmangel. Ja, ich bekomme was dagegen.
> Ja, ich mache jetzt regelmäßig ein Blutbild, nächster Termin ist Anfang April. Letztes Mal waren allerdings alle Werte in Ordnung (außer Ferritin noch etwas wenig).
> 
> Nein, es liegt nicht am Fasten, mir ging es auch davor schon schlecht!


 
Definiere doch einmal genau, was mit *schlecht* gemeint ist.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (20. März 2008)

Also nochmal: 

- ständiges Gefühl, nicht genügend Luft zu bekommen
- in letzter Zeit auch ab und zu Atemnot, vor allem beim Treppensteigen
- keine Leistungssteigerung erkennbar
- Puls schießt bei kleinster Belastung auf 170/180

Das war's in Kurzform...


----------



## Google (20. März 2008)

@[email protected] Es nutzt ja alles nichts die Leute hier raten zu lassen was es vielleicht sein könnte.

Es ist schon richtig, dass Du erst einmal einen Internisten aufsuchst, den Du Deine Symptome genaustens schildern solltest. Er soll dich auf den Kopf stellen und wird sicherlich die Ursache finden. Also nicht verzagen.

"Infektion, Herzmuskelentzündung, Drüsenfieber oder gar Borreliose" Zu dem Thema solltest Du mal im Internet recherchieren und wenn etwas zu Deinem Symptomen passt, dann nimms mit zum Arzt und lass Dich auch darauf untersuchen. Vielleicht stimmt auch etwas nicht mit den Schilddrüsen...dürfte aber schon gescheckt worden sein??

Grüße

Google

...Und lass von Dir hören was es ist wenn Du ein Ergebnis hast


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Also nochmal:
> 
> - ständiges Gefühl, nicht genügend Luft zu bekommen
> - in letzter Zeit auch ab und zu Atemnot, vor allem beim Treppensteigen
> ...


 
Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass du kein Asthma / Fieber / keine Allergie und / oder keine psychologischen Probleme hast, sondern "nur" einen kleinen Eisenmangel, würde ich darauf tippen, dass du nach der Trainingspause an Kondition abgenommen hast. Für genaue Analysen würde ich aber den Hausarzt oder einen Sportmediziner konsultieren. Ein Internist, wenn überhaupt erforderlich, kommt erst an nächster Stelle.


----------



## x-rossi (20. März 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Fasten und Ausdauertraining kollidiert normalerweise. Ohne, bzw. mit wenig Energie gibts auch keine große Leistung.


dass sich fasten und krafttraining gegenüberstehen, daran besteht kein zweifel. ausdauertraining jedoch ist sogar während der fastenzeit uneingeschränkt möglich. das habe ich doch am eigenen leib erfahren.

unmittelbar nach dem fasten ist man, was die maximalkraft betrifft, leicht geschwächt. ja, das stimmt. doch nach einer woche relativiert sich das wieder. auch das habe ich am eigenen leib erfahren.

-

stellt laura bitte keine diagnosen aus, sondern fordert sie weiterhin aktiv auf, einen patenten arzt aufzusuchen. alles weitere wird sich ergeben.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (20. März 2008)

@Torpedo: WILLST du es nicht verstehen?! Es ging mir auch vorher schon nicht besser!!! Egal wann ich wo wie viel was für Sport gemacht hab!!!

@Google: Ich werde mich mal informieren...

@x-rossi: Ich werde auf jeden Fall am Mittwoch zum Arzt gehen!


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Torpedo: WILLST du es nicht verstehen?! Es ging mir auch vorher schon nicht besser!!! Egal wann ich wo wie viel was für Sport gemacht hab!!!


 
Neee Laura, du hast es nicht verstanden! Am besten du liest noch einmal meinen vorigen Beitrag und suchst dir die Krankheit aus, die bereits erwähnt worden ist. Nächsten Mittwoch kannst du sie dir dann bei deinem Arzt bestätigen lassen. 

Gute Besserung


----------



## x-rossi (21. März 2008)

moinmoin,

welcher husten-virus grassiert denn momentan seit 14 tagen so hartnäckig im rhein-main gebiet? 

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 07.03.2008 - 79,7 kg
freitag 14.03.2008 - 79,5 kg
freitag 21.03.2008 - 80,3 kg

seit 12 tagen kaum 3 tage auf dem bike gesessen und wenn, dann selten länger, als 45-60 minuten. noch dazu stress auf der arbeit (viele krank, noch mehr dumm) und eine wiederentdeckte leidenschaft - echte handwerkskunst der bäckerei schilling.

mit der gewichtszunahme kann ich sehr gut leben. sie ist ja auch kaum der rede wert. das leben fühlt sich nach wie vor leicht an und alle klamotten sind gewohnt weit.

nur der husten nervt (und in letzter zeit auch ein paar arbeitskollegen).

fröhliche feiertage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2008)

@ x-rossi
Was ist los bei dir?
Hast du das Leben für dich wieder entdeckt? 

Im Moment ist halt eine Scheißzeit zum Abnehmen (ohne Hungern!).

Ich bin im Moment bei 76,1kg (VOR Ostern!).
Ich habe aber auch mit Muskelaufbau begonnen.

Auch dir schöne Feiertage,
Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (21. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was ist los bei dir?
> Hast du das Leben für dich wieder entdeckt?





x-rossi schrieb:


> welcher husten-virus grassiert denn momentan seit 14 tagen so hartnäckig im rhein-main gebiet?
> 
> seit 12 tagen kaum 3 tage auf dem bike gesessen und wenn, dann selten länger, als 45-60 minuten.
> 
> nur der husten nervt.


sind meine gedanken echt so schwer nachzuvollziehen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2008)

@ x-rossi
Nein, sind sie nicht.
Ich bezog mich alleine hierrauf.


x-rossi schrieb:


> ...und eine wiederentdeckte leidenschaft - echte handwerkskunst der bäckerei schilling.


Mein Post war auch keine Reaktion auf die Gewichtszunahme, sondern einzig und allein auf diese Textstelle^^

Also keep 

Schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## Antiloppe (22. März 2008)

Hallo,

man ist das ein blödes Wetter zum Biken, Schneeschauer und Wind. Bäh.  

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass es bald wieder besser wird.

Samstags-Status:
Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (beginn)
Samstag 23.02.2008 - 93,6 kg
Samstag 01.03.2008 - 92,7 kg
Samstag 08.03.2008 - 91,0 kg (Woche Touren fahren auf Gran Canaria)
Samstag 15.03.2008 - 90,8 kg
Samstag 22.03.2008 - 90,0 kg


Klappt immer noch  

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2008)

@ antiloppe
Löppt doch 
Glückwunsch.
Ja, das Wetter ist echt zum Daheimbleiben 
Na ja, Hauptsache es gibt einen guten Sommer, der kann ja auch für einiges entschädigen 

Schöne Feiertage,
Kai


----------



## K3RMIT (23. März 2008)

So nach langer Zeit mal Zwischenbericht von mir!

Grösse 170cm
Startgewicht Total vor langer Zeit: 94 Kg 
Neustart dieses Jahr Januar mit ~85-86Kg

Stand heute früh:81,1Kg

Ziel bis ende diesen Monats:80,5Kg ca. zu halten effektiv und kein geschummeltes Gewicht zwecks Wasserverlust oder sowas in der Art.

Ziel bis Ende April:79Kg

Ziel bis Ende Juli:76Kg

Was schwer wird mit den ganzen schönen verlockenden Biergärten und den Radlermaßen und Spearribs  *lechz*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2008)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> So nach langer Zeit mal Zwischenbericht von mir!
> 
> Grösse 170cm
> Startgewicht Total vor langer Zeit: 94 Kg
> ...


Na das ist doch mal erfreulich. 
Glcükwunsch 


K3RMIT schrieb:


> Ziel bis ende diesen Monats:80,5Kg ca. zu halten effektiv und kein geschummeltes Gewicht zwecks Wasserverlust oder sowas in der Art.
> 
> Ziel bis Ende April:79Kg
> 
> Ziel bis Ende Juli:76Kg


Von diesen Ziel bis...-Aussagen bin ich ja kein Freund, aber wen's dir hilft, bitte. 
Wie weit willst du denn noch abnehmen?
Kannst du das schon sagen?


K3RMIT schrieb:


> Was schwer wird mit den ganzen schönen verlockenden Biergärten und den Radlermaßen und Spearribs  *lechz*


Du hast Sorgen. Die angesprochene Jahreszeit bedeutet schönes Wettr, warme Temperaturen, es ist lange hell,...
Also ich sehe da keine Nachteile, schon gar nicht im Vergleich zu jetzt 

Schöne Feiertage,
Kai


----------



## K3RMIT (23. März 2008)

Danke =)

Endziel wird die besagte 76Kg sein, mein Idealgewicht soll zwar bei ca. 65 Kg liegen aber die sind unrealsitisch.
Wie gesagt ich will die 76Kg halten und dann Muskeln wieder aufbauen und KF weiter reduzieren.
Zur Zeit trainiere ich in der Muckibude wie ein Berserker.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2008)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Danke =)
> 
> Endziel wird die besagte 76Kg sein, mein Idealgewicht soll zwar bei ca. 65 Kg liegen aber die sind unrealsitisch.
> Wie gesagt ich will die 76Kg halten und dann Muskeln wieder aufbauen und KF weiter reduzieren.
> Zur Zeit trainiere ich in der Muckibude wie ein Berserker.



Hallo.
Kommt natürlich auch auf den Körperbau an, aber wird schon ganz passabel aussehen 
Ich bin auch gerade mit Muskelaufbau beschäftigt. Ich bin so bei ca. 76kg (knapp 1,80m groß).
Ich habe jetzt mit dem strikten Abnehmen aufgehört. Das wird schon kommen. 

Ich wünsche dir in erster Linie weiterhin Spaß und Erfolg bei der Sache, einen angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (24. März 2008)

Frohe Ostern an euch!

und Ostern lässt wohl eine Schneise der Verwüstung ... aber ich kanns verkraften:


17.12.2007 --- 83.4kg / 19.0 bF
--------------------------------- 
24.12.2007 --- 82.2kg / 23.3 bF >
31.12.2007 --- 83.5kg / 23.7 bF > Andere Waage
01.01.2008 --- 84.1kg / 24.1 bF >
--------------------------------- 
07.01.2008 --- 83,8kg / 20.0 bF
14.01.2008 --- 83.2kg / 20.0 bF
21.01.2008 --- 81.8kg / 19.5 bF
28.01.2008 --- 81.2kg / 19.5 bF
04.02.2008 --- 81.4kg / 18.5 bF
11.02.2008 --- 82.4kg / 19.0 bF
18.02.2008 --- 81.7kg / 24.2 bF > Andere Waage
25.02.2008 --- 80.8kg / 23.7 bF >
03.03.2008 --- 80.2kg / 23.1 bF >
10.03.2008 --- 80.9kg / 22.1 bF >
17.03.2008 --- 81.0kg / 23,7 bF >
*24.03.2008 --- 81,4kg / 23,3 bF >*


Najo was solls, ich fühl mich wohl und das ist mir das wichtigste, leben muss man schließlich auch noch...

Also macht was aus dem Tag


----------



## Google (24. März 2008)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Najo was solls, ich fühl mich wohl und das ist mir das wichtigste, leben muss man schließlich auch noch...
> 
> Also macht was aus dem Tag


Jenau  Deswegen gibts diesen Montag lieber net ein Update  Ich stell mich erst nächste Woche wieder auf die Waage.  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2008)

Das sehe ich ein kein bisschen anders. 
Wir werden hier noch zum Thread der Gourmets und Genießer 
Ich stelle mich erst wieder auf die Waage, wenn ich alle Sachen verputzt.
Ich will ja wissen, ob es sich gelohnt hat 

Schönen Wochenstart,
Kai


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich freue mich über eure Erfolge, Glückwunsch. Leider klappt es bei mir nicht so gut. Durch meinen Job habe ich es die letzten 5 Wochen nicht einmal auf mein Bike geschafft und habe bei der Ernährung doch ganz schön gesündigt 
Ich ertappe mich immer wieder dabei meinen Stress mit Schokolade und Gummibärchen zu bekämpfen. Ich traue mich gar nicht auf die Waage, ich habe bestimmt 5 Kg zugenommen 

An diesen Oster-WE habe ich mir fest vorgenommen mal wieder ein oder auch zwei schöne Runden zu drehen.

Pustekuchen!!! Ein eingeklemmter Nerv und eine schöne Erkältung haben mich an Sofa gefesselt. Ich glaube das alles nicht.

Ich wünsche Euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg und Spass beim abnehmen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall neu angreifen 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2008)

@ hhninja81
Das klingt natürlich sehr sehr unschön.

Egal, wir haben doch erstmal Frühling. Es ist schon etwas länger hell, Ende der Woche werden die Uhren umgestellt (es ist noch mal eine Stunde länger hell/ es wird eine Stunde später dunkel),...

Ist doch auch normal, dass man im Winter zunimmt.
Bei dir ist der Winter halt etwas länger 

Mach dir nix draus, es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage 
Schöne Ostern noch,
Kai


----------



## x-rossi (24. März 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall neu angreifen


genau so wollen wir das hier lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2008)

@race-kralle

Danke und das Jahr hat so gut angefangen (von 110kg auf 104kg).

Mein Problem ist, dass ich z.Zt. von Mo.-Fr. nicht in Hamburg sein kann und am WE voll im Ar.... bin. 2 Wochen noch und dann wird es wieder entspannter und ich werde wieder mehr Zeit zum trainieren haben. Mein Bike scharrt schon mit den Hufen....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2008)

@ hhninja81
Ach komm, das sind doch alles Ausreden 
Nee, schon klar. Keine oder nur wenig Zeit, schlechtes Wetter,...

Aber es ändert ja alles nichts. Von nichts,...
Aber der Sommer kommt ja noch und da hoffe ich für dich, dass du zu dieser Zeit ein paar ganz schöne Touren fahren kannst.
Dann klappt's auch auf der Waage wieder 

MfG Kai


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ hhninja81
> Ach komm, das sind doch alles Ausreden
> Nee, schon klar. Keine oder nur wenig Zeit, schlechtes Wetter,...
> 
> ...




AUSREDEN? Das Wetter ist mir egal, im Januar bin ich über 500 km gefahren und da war die Sonne selten zu sehen. Bei mir ist es echt die Zeit, ich bin selbstständig und habe gerade Hauptsaison.


----------



## ThK (24. März 2008)

So dann mal wieder nen Update 

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)

Es geht langsam voran ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> AUSREDEN?


"  "  = nicht ZU ernst nehmen 
Selbst wenn das Wetter der Grund ist (neben der Zeit).
Es ist nicht bei jedem Wetter sinnvoll, draußen Rad zu fahren.
Es macht keinen Spaß und man kann krank werden, was eine Pause nach sich zieht.

Ich komme als Schönwetter-Fahrer im Januar auf 254km.

Gruß Kai


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2008)

Insania schrieb:


> So dann mal wieder nen Update
> 
> Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg
> 1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
> ...



Langsam?? Respekt und


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2008)

@ hhninja81
Er hätte auch "allmählich" (schreibt man das so?) schreiben können. 
Langsam ist in der Tat anders. 

@ Insania
UNBELIEVABLE! 

MfG Kai


----------



## K3RMIT (24. März 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich freue mich über eure Erfolge, Glückwunsch. Leider klappt es bei mir nicht so gut. Durch meinen Job habe ich es die letzten 5 Wochen nicht einmal auf mein Bike geschafft und habe bei der Ernährung doch ganz schön gesündigt


Ausweichsport auch nicht möglich?
Ja ich weiss als Selbstständiger schufftet man teilweise 250% mehr als andere die nur angestellt sind aber am Wochenende mal 1Std. abzweigen um ins Fitnesstudio oder zum schwimmen zu gehen???



> Ich ertappe mich immer wieder dabei meinen Stress mit Schokolade und Gummibärchen zu bekämpfen. Ich traue mich gar nicht auf die Waage, ich habe bestimmt 5 Kg zugenommen


Kenne ich auch leider  Erwische mich auch immer wie ich bedingt durch Stress und Frust in der Arbeit wieder zum Süssigkeitenautomaten wackel und mir eine Tafel Schoki hole.
Man muss sich das abtrainieren, ich denke mir immer das ich standhaft bleiben muss denn für die miesen Nährwerte von den Süsskram kann ich mir abends ein super Abendessen gönnen das mir mehr bringt als dieser Süsskram.



> An diesen Oster-WE habe ich mir fest vorgenommen mal wieder ein oder auch zwei schöne Runden zu drehen.
> Pustekuchen!!! Ein eingeklemmter Nerv und eine schöne Erkältung haben mich an Sofa gefesselt. Ich glaube das alles nicht.


Ok solche Phasen haben andere Menschen auch, letztes Jahr war ich in jeden Urlaub oder jeden grossen Feiertagblock krank, dieses Jahr geht es besser.



> Ich wünsche Euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg und Spass beim abnehmen.
> 
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall neu angreifen
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Dir viel Erfolg und bleib hart!
Jedenfalls stimmt die Motivation


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2008)

@K3RMIT

Danke  ich bekomme das auch hin, hier sind genügend positive Beispiele die es auch schaffen und Ihr müßt ja schließlich auch alle arbeiten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2008)

@ hhninja81
Alle ist so nicht richtig 
Und das schlimmste:
Ich kriege es auch als Schüler nicht so recht auf die Kette, regelmäßig zu Biken.
Was eigentlich nie an der Zeit liegt (außer vielleicht gestern).

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ hhninja81
> Alle ist so nicht richtig
> Und das schlimmste:
> Ich kriege es auch als Schüler nicht so recht auf die Kette, regelmäßig zu Biken.
> ...



Schule, das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2008)

@ hhninja81
Ja ja, aber mit 20 Jahren ist das auch kein Zuckersclecken mehr. 
Auch wenn ich die Vorzüge natürlich in vollen Zügen genieße 
Es hat aber auch seine Schattenseiten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ hhninja81
> Ja ja, aber mit 20 Jahren ist das auch kein Zuckersclecken mehr.
> Auch wenn ich die Vorzüge natürlich in vollen Zügen genieße
> Es hat aber auch seine Schattenseiten.
> ...




 Das habe ich auch immer gesagt. Genieße die Zeit 
Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2008)

Da bin ich gerade bei. 
Abschluss Sommer '09 (geplant)

Gruß Kai


----------



## ThK (24. März 2008)

War heute mal wieder ne Stunde "radeln" ..
Ätzend zu Ostern Schnee zu haben


----------



## K3RMIT (24. März 2008)

heute geradelt?
Wahnsinn!! Ich war zu Fuss im 3Km entfernten Fitensstudio, dachte mir gefriert das Gesicht ein bei den eiskalten Wind.

Bringt natürlich dem Abnehmen auch was wenn man sich kein Auto mehr leisten kann und fast nur noch zu Fuss geht *gg*


----------



## x-rossi (24. März 2008)

watt  kein bock auf schnee  


winterimpressionen vom großen feldberg

- 5° c, 20 cm schnee, maximal 17 % steigung. 10 km, 4 h unterwegs   mit reiner fahrzeit von 1:30 h.

ich kenne leute die kotzen, wennse im sommer im trockenen und guter piste diesen pfad hochradeln   
*
ganz von weit, da komm ich her:*





















*happy, as can be:*





*nicht beirren lassen und durchstarten:*





*das bike des fotografen*





sowas kann man nur mit luftdrücken unterhalb 1 bar fahren, also quasi total platt, sonst hat man null grip:[/b]





*eisdielenbikes?*





*versuch des klassischen schwarzenegger-posings (wird eh nie was):*





*niemals ohne:*





*endlich heim:*





*ein bisschen stolz muss sein:*





-

nach beinahe 2 wochen krankheitsbedingter pause war diese tour ein wahrer hochgenuss und auch so mal wieder überfällig.

schönen gruß und einen guten start in die kurze woche.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ hhninja81
> Alle ist so nicht richtig
> Und das schlimmste:
> Ich kriege es auch als Schüler nicht so recht auf die Kette, regelmäßig zu Biken.
> ...



  Faulenzer.....ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, 
So´n Leben möchte ich nochma haben....
LG
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2008)

@ stolli
Ja, das ist mien Luxusleben bei absoluter Armut 
An Zeit mangelt es mir aber keineswegs.

Man will immer das, was man nicht hat. 

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (24. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

bei mir gibts seit 2 Wochen keinen Sport mehr... 
Morgen gehts zum Heilpraktiker, am Mittwoch dann zum Internisten/Kardiologen. 

Ich beneide euch alle um euer tolles Training und wünsch euch weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg  

VG Laura


----------



## K3RMIT (24. März 2008)

@ Rossi

Saugeile Bilder, boah bin ich neidisch.
Wir hatten hier in München den ganzen Winter kein solchen Schnee und ich würde auch gerne mal bei solchen Witterungen biken *seufz*


----------



## x-rossi (24. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts zum Heilpraktiker, am Mittwoch dann zum Internisten/Kardiologen.


hoffentlich wirds keine unerfreulichen diagnosen geben  



K3RMIT schrieb:


> Saugeile Bilder, boah bin ich neidisch.
> Wir hatten hier in München den ganzen Winter kein solchen Schnee und ich würde auch gerne mal bei solchen Witterungen biken *seufz*


krass ... gerade auch münchen sollte doch von schnee nicht verschont bleiben. das klima ist echt nicht mehr das, was es mal war. shiet klimazonenwandel.


----------



## tschobi (25. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> watt  kein bock auf schnee



Hab auch am Wochenende versucht, das bike durch den Schnee zu Wuchten, aber da hatte man keine Chance. 
50cm Schnee geht einfach nicht mehr. Geschoben sind die meisten Wege auch nicht. 
Dann hieß es Langlaufskier und Hund, dann ab in die Spur. 
Besser kann man keine Kalorien verbrauchen. Man war das wieder anstrengend


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. März 2008)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier in München den ganzen Winter kein solchen Schnee und ich würde auch gerne mal bei solchen Witterungen biken *seufz*



Tja, wärst mal nach Lenggries gefahren, da könntest du bei solchen Bedingungen auf´s Brauneck fahren, da wäre sogar noch bißl steiler. Der Blomberg sah übrigens auch ziemlich zugeschneit aus.


----------



## bikediva (25. März 2008)

hallo zusammen:hier hat sich ja einiges getan. ich bin auch wieder fleißig am biken und halte mein gewicht. mir geht es derzeit richtig gut!! wünschen allen bei denen das derzeit nicht so ist gute besserung. vor allem laura. hoffe der arzt findet das problem. hatte auch malm ähliche symptome und es steckete ein eisenmangel dahinter. und jetzt teilweise leider allergien. aber das gehth vorbei. ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne woche.lg diva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teppiche (25. März 2008)

So....habe zum ersten mal seit 3 Jahren die 87 Kg wieder geknackt....hab dann in den letzten 8 Wochen 6,5 Kg abgeSPECKt  
Aber Ostern wars schon bisschen hart....der Schmunzelhase steht noch im Schrank.
Hab übrigens ein gutes Rezept für einen Osterzopf...ohne Butter, kaum Zucker, mit Rosinen und Nüssen....super lecker und eine tolle Alternative zu Sahnetorte und Co.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (25. März 2008)

Ausserhalb meiner Bikezeit,crosse ich damit.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. März 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

vielen Dank für euer Mitfiebern. 
Werde heute doch nicht zum Internisten gehen, klappt mit der Arbeit nicht, werde dann versuchen einen neuen Termin zu finden. 

Beim Heilpraktiker war's interessant. Ich weiß, viele von euch halten wahrscheinlich nichts davon. Aber ich möchte es ausprobieren, weil die Schulmedizin anscheinend alles nur schlimmer gemacht hat. 

Der HP meinte, die hormonelle Seite sei hier sehr wichtig, da wohl das Gleichgewicht durch Eisentabletten, Schilddrüsentabletten und Pille extrem durcheinander geworfen wurde. 
Darüber hinaus spielt auch die Psyche eine Rolle, da ich mich grade einfach nur noch selber unter großen Druck setze. 
Und meine Verspannungen im Rücken tragen auch ihren Teil dazu bei, dass ich mich im Brustbereich eingeengt fühle.

Kurz und knapp, er stellt mir eine Medikation zusammen und ich werde 1 Mal pro Woche zur Akupunktur/Osteopathie kommen. 
Er meinte, ich soll solange spazieren gehen und schwimmen - eben alles, womit ich grade einigermaßen klarkomme. Ich soll das aber alles alleine machen, um mich nicht von anderen unter Druck setzen zu lassen.

Nach 5 Terminen schauen wir, wie es mir dann geht. 

Bezüglich Sport meinte er, dass ich wohl eben einfach nicht der Ausdauertyp bin - ja, hab ich mir ja schon gedacht... er sagte aber, dass ich gerne weiterhin Radfahren soll, aber eben nicht leistungsorientiert - eher für mich zum Abschalten. 
Ich gebe ihm da eigentlich recht - vom Körperbau her bin ich kein Ausdauertyp, habe das wohl von meinem Vater, der ist auch eher der Tennix-/Fußball-etc-Spieler...

Vielleicht kann ich mich auf lange Sicht damit abfinden. Ich möchte aber trotzdem weiterhin Sport machen und da tun sich dann viele Fragen auf. 

- Was für eine Sportart? Volleyball? Fand ich immer klasse. Allerdings ist es nicht einfach, das zu machen, wenn man alle 3 Monate umzieht. 

- Rad verkaufen? Ist für einen armen Studenten wie mich eben doch viel gebundenes Kapital, wie man so schön sagt...

- Fitness-Studio?


Ich danke euch nochmal für eure Unterstützung, ich hoffe ihr kommt besser klar als ich  

VG Laura


----------



## sekt88 (26. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> - vom Körperbau her bin ich kein Ausdauertyp, habe das wohl von meinem Vater, der ist auch eher der Tennix-/Fußball VG Laura



Katrin Schwing und Sabine Spitz hat auch kein "Ausdauer" Korper.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. März 2008)

Find ich schon!


----------



## x-rossi (26. März 2008)

hallo laura,


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus spielt auch die Psyche eine Rolle, da ich mich grade einfach nur noch selber unter großen Druck setze.


diese "diagnose" kommt mir zeimlich bekannt vor. allerdings wurde da das wort "druck" beide male mit "ungeduld" ersetzt  

unter uns: müssen heilpraktiker studiert haben?



LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Sport meinte er, dass ich wohl eben einfach nicht der Ausdauertyp bin ...


hat er tatsächlich diese wort benutzt   dann hat er echt keine ahnung. was dir am berg fehlt, ist kraft, bzw das vermögen stoffwechselvorgänge bei hohen belastungen effizient zu halten.

ich bin eher gespannt auf die meinung des internisten.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. März 2008)

@x-rossi: Nein so hat er es nicht direkt ausgedrückt. 
Er kennt meinen Vater schon sehr lange und meinte eben, dass ich wohl auch eher in seine Richtung tendiere. Und ehrlich gesagt kann ich ihm da nicht widersprechen!
Ich bin klein und keinesfalls ein "drahtiger Typ"... 

Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass das alles eine viel verzwicktere Geschichte ist, als ich bisher dachte...


----------



## Kupferle (26. März 2008)

@ Laura:
Der Mensch ist immer ein Ausdauer-Typ...vielleicht wirst Du nicht schnell, aber eigentlich sind wir von der Entwicklung her eher Langzeitläufer bzw. -biker(hängt mit der Nahrungsbeschaffung und Völkerwanderung zusammen)

Ich würde das Bike auf keinen Fall verkaufen, sondern einfach fahren wie es Spaß macht(ohne Deine Leidensgeschichte zu kennen!)...

Und was den Körperbau angeht. Ich bin mit 100 kg auf 186 cm auch nicht der "Ausdauertyp"- macht mir aber nix, da ich trotzdem gern Rad fahr und laufen geh!!

Wünsch Dir gute Besserung und laß Dich nicht unterkriegn!!Hoff auch,daß Du nen guten Heilpraktiker gefunden hast-gibt auch echte Pfeifen(genauso wie Schulmediziner) bei denen...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Boardercrime (26. März 2008)

Grösse: 181cm

07.06.2007 G: 87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G :87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87.0 KG BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85.0 KG BU: 88.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU: 87.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 87.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
---------------------------------------------------
16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90.0 cm
30.01.2008 G: 85.5 KG BU: 89.0 cm
06.02.2008 -- Refeed Woche (Ferien ) --------------
13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm


Bin froh das ich trotz Ostern das Gewicht halten konnte. Bin Glücklicherweise sehr standhaft wenn es um Schokolade geht. War ein paar mal mit dem Rad "spazieren",mehr lag bei dem wilden Schneestürmen leider nicht drinn.

Bescheidenes Ziel für nächste Woche < 82.5 Kg.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. März 2008)

@Kupferle: Danke  
Der Heilpraktiker ist ein Freund meines Vaters, die kennen sich schon seit über 15 Jahren und er hat meinem Vater und meinem Bruder schon einige Male durch Akupunktur geholfen. 
Auch wenn das natürlich keine Garantie ist - ich denke schon, dass er sich wirklich bemüht und dass er es auch "drauf hat"  

@Boardercrime: Sieht doch super aus, viel Glück weiterhin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. März 2008)

Morgen zusammen
@ LauraPeter87
Du bist also kein Ausdauertyp, ja?
Und das heißt was?
Soll das heißen, du bist nicht in der Lage, schnell Rad zu fahren, egal wie du dich mittels Training bemühst? Das ist doch Quatsch.
Sicher gibt es Leute, die mehr zum Muskelaufbau neigen, aber man kann seinen Körper trotzdem "umschulen". Dieser Trend ist nicht so extrem, dass man nicht auch mal was in Richtung Ausdauer machen kann. Es reicht nur evtl. nicht für die Weltspitze, auch wenn man wie ein Profi trainiert, aber sonst?

Wie meintest du die Frage nach anderen Sportarten?
Du bist in einem Mountainbike-Forum und die wenigsten hier kennen dich.
Guck dich doch mal ein bisschen um. Dann wirst du sicher einen Sport finden, den du mit Spaß machen kannst.

Die Frage, ob du dein Rad verkaufen solltest, ist hier auch Fehl am Platz  NEIN! 

Dass du nur alleine Sport machen sollst, ist auch eine tolle Aussage. Will er dich ärgern?
Ganz im Ernst: Mach doch einfach so schnell wie du kannst. Müssen sich die anderen halt damit abfinden, dass du nicht so schnell kannst. Wenn sie das nicht können: Was sind denn das für Freunde/Sportler?

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß beim Sport und hoffe für dich, dass jemand die wahren Gründe für deine "Schwäche" findet.

@ Boardercrime
Hut ab! 
Also mir steht der Gang zur Waage noch bevor. Wird sicher wieder ein Trauermarsch werden.  Ostern war nämlich eine Katastrophe (aus Ernährungssicht)

Angenehmen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## sekt88 (26. März 2008)

If you can sweat, you can do "ausdauer." If your "Heil-Praktiker" says you are not the ausdauer type, then he/she needs to do some reading about human physiology. "Ausdauer" has more to do with your heart than your body. Assuming you have no genetic or organic problems with your heart, you can do "ausdauer." In the end, successful "ausdauer" sport has more to do with the mind than the body.

Katrin Schwing has a HUGE lower body (an diese stelle will ich nicht böse sein). SHe also has a HUGE heart. ------>get it?


----------



## Boardercrime (26. März 2008)

@LauraPeter87: Hast Du schonmal eine höhere Trittfrequenz versucht ?

Habe noch einen interessanten Artikel dazu gefunden:
http://www.bikepage.ch/trittfrequenz.php


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. März 2008)

Katrin Schwing ist wirklich nicht drahtig, vor ihrer Rennkarriere war sie wohl eher moppelig.
Das mit dem Ausdauertyp ist echter Schmarrn. Vielleicht hast du mehr Muskeln die auf Schnellkraft denn auf Ausdauerkraft ausgelegt sind, das heißt aber nicht, dass du keine Mountainbiketouren fahren kannst. Du kannst dann halt keinen Marathon gewinnen, aber das ist ja eh nicht das Ziel, oder? 
Ich bin auch kein drahtiger Typ und trotzdem habe ich über die Jahre eine Kondition bekommen, die mich auch über 2000hm trägt, wenn auch nicht mehrere Tage hintereinander. Aber für einen durchschnittlichen Alpencross reichts schon. Und ich habe auch erst mit fast 40 mit Ausdauersport angefangen! Du darfst dich nicht an Leuten orientieren, die den Sport schon seit zig Jahren machen, von daher ist der Tip mit "alleine" nicht so verkehrt. Ich würde das Rad nicht verkaufen, benütze es doch mal für praktische Dinge wie Einkaufen, zum Arzt gehen, in die Arbeit fahren, etc. Einfach, um vom Leistungsdruck, den du dir selber erzeugst, wegzukommen! Ich glaube, dein Puls steigt schon alleine durch die Tatsache, dass du die Pulsuhr anziehst? Du bist ja schon der totale Überwachungsfreak. Pack das Ding mal in die unterste Schublade und lass es dort liegen. Schwimmen ist zwar für die Kondition sicher gut, aber die spezielle Kraft für´s Radeln bekommst du nur durch radeln. Wenn du also dein Rad alle 2 Wochen für 1 Monat in den Keller stellst, wird´s nicht besser werden. Eine Freundin von mir geht im Winter viele Skitouren, sie hat ne Kondition wie ein Pferd, und trotzdem fahre ich ihr bei den ersten Touren mit dem Rad davon. Dauert halt, bis sich die speziellen Muskeln wieder an die Belastung gewöhnt haben. Leider nur ganz kurz, dann lässt sie mich locker stehen. Na und? Trotzdem genießen wir bei auf der Hütte unsere Kaiserschmarrn und freuen uns auf die Abfahrt.


----------



## sekt88 (26. März 2008)

ich habe erst mit 36 jahre ausdauer zu trainieren und das nacht 20 jahre rauchen, von 100kg auf 78, von ruhe puls 65 aufs circa 40 und mit 150 watt ausbelastung zur weit uber 500watt!

Dein Kopf dirigiet alles!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. März 2008)

@ Pfadfinderin
Ansich von mir volle Zustimmung.
Alleine den Punkt "Alleine Fahren" sehe ich etwas anders.
Man sollte sagen, sie sollte sich Leute suchen, die entweder warten können (sowas muss man als guter Sportler auch mal machen können) oder halt derzeit in ihrem Leistungsbereich fahren.
Immer alleine fahren ist auch blöd 

Schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. März 2008)

Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht korrekt ausgedrückt. 

Der HP meinte, ich soll durchaus weiterhin Radfahren. Und er meinte auch, ich würde wahrscheinlich auch einen Marathon laufen können aufgrund der Willensstärke - aber meine sportliche Eignung liegt eventuell woanders! Schaffen würde ich vermutlich viel, aber ich werde nicht gut darin sein und ob es dann Spaß macht, ist die Frage.
Aber er hat NICHT gesagt, dass ich aufhören soll!
Und das mit dem alleine fahren ist nur deshalb, weil ich mich einfach unter Druck gesetzt fühle, wenn ich mit jemandem fahre, der schneller ist (und das sind eigentlich alle). 
Ich KANN dann nicht sagen "ich fahr mein Ding". Das geht einfach bei mir nicht. 
Daher hat er mir empfohlen, alleine bzw mit einem passenden Partner zu fahren. Und das finde ich gut.

Darüber hinaus hat er mich auch empfohlen (*zu Pfadfinderin schiel*) die Pulsuhr für eine Zeit lang weg zu lassen, da mich das zusätzlich stresst.

Zum Thema Körperbau - die Kilos kriegt man weg (->Katrin Schwing), aber längere Beine kann man sich weder antrainieren noch abhungern. 

@Boardercrime: Ich hab es wahrscheinlich schon mit Allem versucht ;-)

@sekt: Mag sein, aber mein Problem ist vermutlich doch tiefgreifender als ein bloßes "ich bin kein Ausdauertyp". Im Buch "Vom Junkie zum Ironman" gibts auch so eine Geschichte. Nach Drogen etc zum Triathlon - das ist ja schön und gut und ich finde sowas klasse. 
Aber bei mir funktioniert das so eben nicht - leider!!!

VG


----------



## bikediva (26. März 2008)

@laura,
hallo laura, 
auch mit hat man als kind immer wieder gesagt" du bist kein ausdauertyp", was wohl daran lag das ich damals etwas pummelig. im sportunterricht war ich eine komplette niete. ich glaubte diesen sch.... und traute mir folglich nichts zu. eines tages beschloss ich abzunehemen und fing deshalb mit laufen an. es war anfangs so anstrengend, dass ich glaubte wirklich nicht für ausdauersport gemacht zu sein. aber ich blieb dabei. lief anfangs eben sehr langsam, aber immer 30 minuten. irgendwann bemerkte ich dass ich in 30 minuten die dopplete strecke gelaufen war. jetzt glaubte ich an mich und trainierte weiter. 1,5 jahre später lief ih den berlin marathon in 2:45 einer spitzenzeit obwohl ich angeblich kein ausdauertyp bin. in meiner familie sind weder eltern noch geschwister sportler. also habe keine speziellen gene in mir. man kann seine ausdauer bis zu einem gewissen mass trainieren-auch du. wichtig ist auf deinen körper zu hören und eben nur so viel und so hart zu trainieren wie er es verträgt. wichtig sind auch ruhetage. wenn ich z.b mich und meinen freund vergleiche, so muss er viel öfter und härter trainieren um die gleiche leistungssteigerung zu erreichen wie ich. aber er erreicht es, wenn auch mit mehr aufwand. alleine trainieren ist gar nicht so schlecht, ist nicht gerade motivierend einem viel schnelleren fahrer hinterher zu hetzen. trainiere meine ga1 ausdauer auch allein, denn mit meienm freund wäre ich nicht mehr im ga1 bereich). oder du suchst dir einen partner der deinem niveau entspricht oder eben gerne mal langsam fährt. den tipp pulsuhr mal daheim zu lassen ist ne gute idee. so lernst du auf deinen körper zu hören. lass auch am besten den tacho daheim, und fahr einfach mal so lange und so schnell wie du dich dabei gut fühlst. völlig egal bei welchem puls oder wieviele km du schaffts. kopf hoch laura. 
lg diva


----------



## sekt88 (26. März 2008)

Ich bin nicht immer stolz, Amerikanisch zu sein ( z.B. politische und kulturelles Ebene), aber mit einige Sachen schon-und zwar für manche Sachen einfach kopf runter und los ohne vor- oder nach denken. Solche Art ist nicht so oft im deustchsprachiger Raum zu finden. Ist auch nicht schlecht, es geben viele Dingen die durchaus gedanken werden muß. 

Wenn den Kopf sagt nein, dann ist es schluß, egal was der Körper sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> ..."ich bin kein Ausdauertyp". Im Buch "Vom Junkie zum Ironman" gibts auch so eine Geschichte. Nach Drogen etc zum Triathlon - das ist ja schön und gut und ich finde sowas klasse.
> *Aber bei mir funktioniert das so eben nicht *- leider!!!
> 
> VG


Das glaube ich nicht. Hör viel mehr auf Dich selbst und Deinen Körper - und nicht auf solche angeblichen "Kompetenzen" wie Ärzte und Heilpraktiker.  

Ich habe Stefan mit 120 kg kennengelernt - und jetzt wiegt er mit 78 kg weniger als ich und kann besser FR fahren als ich...- alles eine Frage der Einstellung, des Willens, des Spasses...


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. März 2008)

@bikediva: Ich habe auch angefangen zu laufen um abzunehmen. Du wurdest schneller, ich nicht. Merkst du was? Da ist die Motivation bei dir doch eine ganz andere gewesen, als bei mir... Und zu den Zeiten war ich deutlich lockerer und optimistischer... es tat sich trotzdem nichts.





Ich kann euch vermutlich nicht vermitteln, was in mir vorgeht. 
Versucht euch doch mal in meine Lage zu versetzen. Seit Jahren mache ich Sport - bis vor einer Weile auch durchaus optimistisch!!! Und es tut sich NICHTS. 
Ich trainiere monatelang im niedrigen Pulsbereich (für meine Verhältnisse). Dann setze ich mich aufs Rad, es kommen 0,0001 % Steigung und ich kriege Atemnot und der Puls ist bei 180. 

Ich hab mich immer wieder aufgerafft, dachte ich schaffe das schon...

Aber wenn solche Ereignisse wie eben beschrieben fast jedes Mal eintreten - da macht es einfach keinen Spaß mehr!!!!!!!!!!! Ich würde euch gerne dabei mal sehen - ganz ehrlich - würdet ihr Spaß haben?!?!?!?!


Es gab Touren, bei denen ich mit anderen mithalten wollte. Ja, der Wille ist durchaus da. Ich hab mich bei solchen Touren wirklich gequält, bin über lange Zeit (~2 Std) in Pulsbereichen zwischen 175 und 190 gefahren. 
Und ich bin am Anfang meiner Bike-"Karriere" bei einer geführten Tour mitgefahren. Das war auch anstrengend, aber ich dachte okay, ich bin nicht trainiert und ich hab versucht durchzuhalten. 
Und ich hab es geschafft, ich war nichtmal die langsamste. 

Aber ist es so unverständlich, dass man irgendwann mal MEHR möchte, als ein "mit Müh und Not habe ich durchgehalten"????


----------



## sekt88 (26. März 2008)

Also, ich habe nicht alle dein Threads gelessen, aber hört sich als classic OVERTRAINING.

Nimmt dir dann eine pause, so lange es braucht.


----------



## bikediva (26. März 2008)

doch klar ist das verständlich. kenne sowas in der art auch. du qäulst dich bis zum geht nicht mehr und trotzdem hängen dich alle ab. du trainierst härter und es wird nicht besser. habe dann mein bikke , miene laufschuhe etc. einfach stehen gelassen. hab nur gemacht was mir spass gemacht hat, sowie beachvolleyball etc. habe mir dann acuh ne auszeit vom alltag gegönnt. habe einen 2-wöchigen meditationsurlaub gemacht. danach habe ich mir angewöhnt mich selbst nicht mehr so unter druck zu setzen. weder beim sport, noch bei der arbeit oder privat. ich habe versucht alles lockerer und entspannter zu sehen. so lief mir einiges viel leichter von der hand z.b . das lernen. habe mich von allem unnötigen ballast befreit. irgendwann hatte ich wieder lust zu biken. bin einfach los gefahren, ohne tacho ohne uhr und es war herrlich....


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. März 2008)

Pausieren tu ich ja jetzt seit 2 Wochen. 
In der Zeit bin ich nur geritten und geschwommen... und ein paar Spaziergänge waren dabei. 

Ich fühl mich besser als ich gedacht hätte... 

Ich werde definitiv weiterhin pausieren. Ich glaube das tut mir ganz gut. Wenn dann mal wieder besseres Wetter ist (Danke @Himmel, dass es grade immer schneit), werde ich vielleicht mal wieder mein Rad entstauben. Aber nur, wenn ich Lust dazu habe.


----------



## sekt88 (26. März 2008)

wenn du ein jahre Pausen muß dann tue es. 

Ich habe nach 3 jahre trainieren und wettkampf, 6 monaten kein Fahrrad angeschaut (nach der transalp 2007-july 2007-bis Jan 2008) Es tat mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikediva (26. März 2008)

denke das ist die richtige strategie. habe nach meinem unfall auch passiert. akzeptiert das kein sport geht und all das gemacht was schon lange mal machen wollte. schwimmen ist ein super wellness- sport finde ich. gönn dir danach doch mal nen saunagang, was mir auch geholfen hat, gerade gegen mein schwaches immunsystem und gegen das allgemeine schäche und müdigkeitsgefühl, waren die kapseln bion3. fühle mich seit ich die nehme belastbarer und wacher. und wenn  es nur ein placeboeffekz ist ist es mir auch egal. schaden tuen sie jednfalls net. wo kommst denn her laura


----------



## Cyclingchicken (26. März 2008)

Ich kann euch vermutlich nicht vermitteln, was in mir vorgeht. 
Versucht euch doch mal in meine Lage zu versetzen. Seit Jahren mache ich Sport - bis vor einer Weile auch durchaus optimistisch!!! Und es tut sich NICHTS. 
Ich trainiere monatelang im niedrigen Pulsbereich (für meine Verhältnisse). Dann setze ich mich aufs Rad, es kommen 0,0001 % Steigung und ich kriege Atemnot und der Puls ist bei 180. 

Ich hab mich immer wieder aufgerafft, dachte ich schaffe das schon...

Aber wenn solche Ereignisse wie eben beschrieben fast jedes Mal eintreten - da macht es einfach keinen Spaß mehr!!!!!!!!!!! Ich würde euch gerne dabei mal sehen - ganz ehrlich - würdet ihr Spaß haben?!?!?!?!


Es gab Touren, bei denen ich mit anderen mithalten wollte. Ja, der Wille ist durchaus da. Ich hab mich bei solchen Touren wirklich gequält, bin über lange Zeit (~2 Std) in Pulsbereichen zwischen 175 und 190 gefahren. 
Und ich bin am Anfang meiner Bike-"Karriere" bei einer geführten Tour mitgefahren. Das war auch anstrengend, aber ich dachte okay, ich bin nicht trainiert und ich hab versucht durchzuhalten. 
Und ich hab es geschafft, ich war nichtmal die langsamste. 

Aber ist es so unverständlich, dass man irgendwann mal MEHR möchte, als ein "mit Müh und Not habe ich durchgehalten"????[/QUOTE]

 
Hallo Laura,
ich weiß genau, wie Du Dich fühlst. Wenn man trotz intensivsten Trainings immer nur hinterherhechelt, kann einem schon der Spaß vergehen. ich habe diese Phase auch schmerzlich durchgemacht vor ca. 1 1/2 jahren. damals hab ich mit dem Rennradfahren angefangen. Egal, mit wem ich gefahren bin, ICH WAR IMMER DIE LETZTE und hab meist nach 30 Minuten nur noch die Hinterräder der anderen gesehen. Einmal bin ich daraufhin an den Strassenrand gefahren und bin in Tränen ausgebrochen. Aber ich hab weitergekämpft, hab trainiert und trainiert bis mir die Zunge zum Hals raushing und siehe da, nach 2-3 Monaten konnte ich bei den "starken Jungs" vom Rennradverein  mithalten und ich schwör's Dir, die sind gefahren wie die Mopeds, 'nen Schnitt von 28/29 kmh. Inzwischen bin ich aber wieder auf's MTB umgestiegen, macht einfach mehr Laune. Jetzt lieg ich, wenn ich mit anderen fahre, meist so im "goldenen Mittelfeld."
Liebe Laura, lass Dich nicht unterkriegen. Such Dir doch einfach über 'ne Kontaktanzeige in 'ner Tageszeitung eine/n Trainingspartner/in. Dann kriegst Du bestimmt wieder Spaß an der Sache. Schade, dass Du so weit von mir weg wohnst, sonst könnten wir zusammen radeln.
Alles Liebe vom radelnden Huhn


----------



## x-rossi (26. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> ...  weit uber 500watt!


was?    nö!

mission impossible for the next 4 years!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (26. März 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Hör viel mehr auf Dich selbst und Deinen Körper - und nicht auf solche angeblichen "Kompetenzen" wie Ärzte und Heilpraktiker.
> 
> Ich habe Stefan mit 120 kg kennengelernt - und jetzt wiegt er mit 78 kg weniger als ich und kann besser FR fahren als ich...- alles eine Frage der Einstellung, des Willens, des Spasses...



Danke für die Blumen, aber wo Bernd recht hat hat er recht!
PS: Bernd an deine Ausdauer komme ich dieses Jahr beim besten willen noch nicht ran, aber nächstes


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @x-rossi: Nein so hat er es nicht direkt ausgedrückt.
> Er kennt meinen Vater schon sehr lange und meinte eben, dass ich wohl auch eher in seine Richtung tendiere. Und ehrlich gesagt kann ich ihm da nicht widersprechen!
> Ich bin klein und keinesfalls ein "drahtiger Typ"...
> 
> Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass das alles eine viel verzwicktere Geschichte ist, als ich bisher dachte...




Lass dich ja mal net ins Bockshorn jagen, mir hat man aufgrund meiner Größe und des Gewichts auch vorausgesagt ich wäre ungelenkig und langsam (Martial Arts) oder aber auch zu schwer zum RR oder MTB fahren, habe einigen Lästermäulern das Gegenteil bewiesen... 
Würde mir an deiner Stelle mehrere Meinungen einholen, denn was für deinen Vater gilt hat für dich noch lang nicht zu gelten.
Und Ausdauer kann man sich antrainieren, weiß noch wie ich mit dem Radfahren angefangen hab(so richtig) da hab ich bald gek.... am Anfang  
Lieben Gruß und Kopf hoch  
vom Stolli


----------



## sekt88 (26. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> was?    nö!
> 
> mission impossible for the next 4 years!



Doch


----------



## x-rossi (26. März 2008)

nein nein, missverständnis. ich meinte: in den nächsten 4 jahren fahre ich nicht mit dir, weil ich jetzt noch nicht mal annähernd 400 watt an der IAS trete  

und du trittst weit über 500 watt an der IAS  

also for me: mission impossible


----------



## sekt88 (26. März 2008)

so what? we would just ride a long tour on a nice day, kein renn and möglichst flach


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. März 2008)

Also für mich hört sich das an wie das klassische Burn-Out-Syndrom, oder wie Sekt88 schon sagte....einfach Übertraining.....


----------



## x-rossi (26. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> so what? we would just ride a long tour on a nice day, kein renn and möglichst flach


ich habe nur das mtb mit einem 2ten lrs für die straße. kein rr.

entweder mache ich nach 4 h schlapp oder dir wird nach 2 h langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (27. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch vermutlich nicht vermitteln, was in mir vorgeht.
> Versucht euch doch mal in meine Lage zu versetzen. Seit Jahren mache ich Sport - bis vor einer Weile auch durchaus optimistisch!!! Und es tut sich NICHTS.
> *Ich trainiere monatelang im niedrigen Pulsbereich (für meine Verhältnisse). Dann setze ich mich aufs Rad, es kommen 0,0001 % Steigung und ich kriege Atemnot und der Puls ist bei 180. *



Genau das ist doch der Punkt. Das liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an "kein Ausdauertyp" oder so ein Blödsinn!
Kann also nur Übertraining sein(kannst du sicher am besten selbst bewerten),
oder mit dir stimmt irgendetwas anderes nicht?(Kardiologe?,...)


Und Katrin Schwing ist vom Körperbau mit Sicherheit kein "Ausdauertyp" falls es den Begriff überhaupt gibt. Ich würde es er schlank und drahtig nennen. Lange Beine braucht es beim Radfahren ebenfalls nicht um schnell zu sein!


Will auch garnicht weiter darauf eingehen, denn die ganzen schlauen Ratschläge gehen dir sicher schon gewaltig auf die Nerven. 
Alles gute für Dich. Und das du nachher alle guten Ratschläge aus Forum und Ärzten rausfiltern kannst. 

@sekt88:
Super Leistung  So weit wäre ich auch gerne....


----------



## gerdi1 (27. März 2008)

Hab mir mal zur eigenen Motivation ein Diagramm erstellt, wie sich mein Gewicht verhält )
Ich finds klasse, vielleicht kann ich damit ja noch den/die eine(n) oder andere(n) anspornen.
Bald soll ja auch der Frühling kommen, dann müsste es noch besser gehen.

Haut rein


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. März 2008)

Hallo ihr, 

ich bin dankbar um jeden Ratschlag  

Werde jetzt mal das machen, was der HP vorgeschlagen hat! 

Es kommt mir immer mehr so vor, als ob das ganze auch eine psychosomatische Seite hat. Am Osterwochenende hatte ich frei, war für meine Verhältnisse echt entspannt, bin nach langer Zeit mal wieder geritten. In der Zeit hatte ich kaum Luftprobleme. 
Dann hab ich Dienstag und Mittwoch gearbeitet und es wurde wieder schlimmer. 
Heute habe ich frei, räume gerade meine Sachen auf (muss ja wieder umziehen), betätige mich also körperlich und ich habe kaum Luftprobleme und wenn, dann nur ganz kurz. 

Kann natürlich auch alles nur Einbildung oder Zufall sein, aber mir ist eben heute um halb 11 aufgefallen, dass ich bis dorthin noch keine Luftprobleme hatte!

VG Laura


----------



## sekt88 (27. März 2008)

hier ein motivations bild. Die letzte ist gerade nach der transalp 2007, ich war bei 79 kg.


----------



## gerdi1 (27. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> hier ein motivations bild. Die letzte ist gerade nach der transalp 2007, ich war bei 79 kg.



Hab ich leider verpasst, Bilder zu machen.
Die Methode ist klasse, da siehste sofort, was geht!
Respekt für den Erfolg  

Gerdi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2008)

@ sekt88
Auch sehen will. Also ich kann es nicht vergrößern 

MfG Kai


----------



## sekt88 (27. März 2008)

bei mir funkts.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2008)

Bei mir nicht 

Kai


----------



## sekt88 (27. März 2008)

also, ich klick einfach aufs bild und ...Shaazam...das bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2008)

Ich habe schon verstanden dass ich es anklicken muss, um es in groß zu sehen. 
Wenn ich es mache erscheint:
*Die Grafik...kann nicht angezeigt werden, weil sie Fehler enthält.*

MfG Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. März 2008)

Bei mir kommt auch die Fehlermeldung von Kai...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. März 2008)

Alle guten Dinge sind drei, mit der Fehlermeldung vom Kai....bin ich auch dabei....


----------



## ThK (27. März 2008)

Bekomme das Bild auch net in "groß" angezeigt.
Hm so ein Mist die Idee kommt zu spät ;-)
Hätt auch mal Bilder machen sollen ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2008)

Mit soviel Mitgefühl und Solidarisierung habe ich gar nicht gerechnet. 

@ Stolli
An dir ist ein Dichter und Denker vorbeigegangen. 

Um mal wieder ein bisschen auf Kurs zu kommen:
Ich habe über Ostern 1,7kg (!) zugenommen (lt. Waage).

Gruß Kai


----------



## sekt88 (27. März 2008)

und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> und jetzt?



"Die Grafik "http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=140020&d=1206623536" kann nicht angezeigt werden, weil sie Fehler enthält."


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2008)

Schließe mich dem Bernd an.
Geht nichts!

Kai


----------



## sekt88 (27. März 2008)

und jetzt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2008)

Also bei mir geht's jetzt. 

Danke schön.
Kai


----------



## RennKröte (27. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> und jetzt



Ey das glaub ich nicht....  

Äääääääääääääääääääscht??????   

Also wenn ja, dann mal:

Respekt!!!!


----------



## tschobi (27. März 2008)

Top. Wenn ich mir deine Oberschenkel anschaue, weiß ich auch wo die 500 Watt herkommen ;-)

@gerdi1: Würde die Datumsleiste in Wochenabstände einteilen, ist dann übersichtlicher!


----------



## sekt88 (27. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ey das glaub ich nicht....
> 
> Äääääääääääääääääääscht??????
> 
> ...



Danke. Es ist war und dank die K-N-I-E-B-E-U-G-U-N-G und K-R-E-U-Z-H-E-B-E-N.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. März 2008)

@sekt88

Kompliment mein lieber......*RESPEKT*...ordentliche Leistung für jemanden der mal so ne Figur hatte....      
Nee mal im Ernst da zieh ich mal den Hut, vor soviel Disziplin.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## sekt88 (27. März 2008)

danke und and leuet die es verzweifele-alles ist möglich wenn man konsequent rum  geht.


----------



## RennKröte (27. März 2008)

Da würde ich gerade mal einwerfen wollen, dass es leider Gottes sehr geschlechtsspezifisch ist....für eine Frau ist das denke ich viel viel schwieriger!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (27. März 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> danke und and leuet die es verzweifele-alles ist möglich wenn man konsequent rum  geht.


respekt!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. März 2008)

Ich finde auch, dass es für Männer doch einfacher zu sein scheint. 
Das soll aber keine Ausrede sein  

Aber ich kenne etliche Männer, die einfach mal ein Stück Kuchen weglassen und dafür 3 Situps machen und schwups ist der Körper toll - um es mal überspitzt zu formulieren. 

Als Frau hat man entweder das Glück mit einem schlanken Körperbau gesegnet zu sein oder man mus schuften, schuften, schuften...

Wie auch immer, morgen klingelt um 5.50 Uhr der Wecker und dann gehts ne Runde schwimmen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. März 2008)

So ihr Speckies, dann legt mal los das Jahr ist Kurz.


----------



## K3RMIT (27. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass es für Männer doch einfacher zu sein scheint.
> Das soll aber keine Ausrede sein
> 
> Aber ich kenne etliche Männer, die einfach mal ein Stück Kuchen weglassen und dafür 3 Situps machen und schwups ist der Körper toll - um es mal überspitzt zu formulieren.
> ...




Ja genau *lol*
Wenn ich gucke wie ich mich seit Monaten und Jahren schinde und eigtl. nur das rascheln einer Chipstüte reicht das ich wieder 5Kg zunehme, kann ich dir leider nicht so ganz zustimmen


----------



## Steinie (27. März 2008)

SEKT88 :Mein allergrößten Respekt   !!!!
Da du noch 4 Jahre älter bist wie ich,habe ich nun doch noch etwas Hoffnung  !Wenn nur der Innere Schweinehund nicht wär :     !!!Und meine schlanke Frau mit meinem ebenso schlanken Sohn die beide essen können was und soviel sie wollen und nicht dicker werden,das mache ich dann beim zusehen   !!!
Hänge seit 14 Tagen an der 90 Kilo Marke bei 1,83m    !!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> So ihr Speckies, dann legt mal los das Jahr ist Kurz.


 
Ich bin Ostern mal wieder geplatzt. Habe die letzte Schoki für diese Saison aber schon verdrückt. 1,7kg mehr war der Lohn für die harte Arbeit (ist gar nicht so einfach, nach so langer Zeit ohne Schoki solche Unmengen zu verdrücken   )

Ab jetzt bin ich dann wieder Asket (oder wie man das schreibt).

@ sekt88
   
UNBELIEVABLE!  
Na da hat sich aber einer ins Zeug gelegt. Aber wir haben ja jetzt gelernt, dass es für Männer ganz einfach ist  
Wenn dem so ist will ich auch ein Mann sein 

Euch allen einen schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. März 2008)

Nächstes jahr hältste besser mit der Flinte auf den Osterhasen wenn der wieder seine Eier ins Nestchen legen möchte.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2008)

@ Metzkergiga4u
Mach ich. 

Kai


----------



## x-rossi (27. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne etliche Männer, die einfach mal ein Stück Kuchen weglassen und dafür 3 Situps machen und schwups ist der Körper toll - um es mal überspitzt zu formulieren.
> 
> Als Frau hat man entweder das Glück mit einem schlanken Körperbau gesegnet zu sein oder man mus schuften, schuften, schuften...


ich denke nicht, dass sekt88 sich locker in die matte gehängt hat. für mich sieht das nach sehr viel harter arbeit und noch mehr disziplin aus  

vielleicht kann er jetzt hier und da über die stränge schlagen, aber davor sicher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. März 2008)

@[email protected] Die Muskeln sind größer und die Unterhosen kleiner geworden...Das geht in die richtige Richtung


----------



## x-rossi (28. März 2008)

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 14.03.2008 - 79,5 kg
freitag 21.03.2008 - 80,3 kg
freitag 28.03.2008 - 81,7 kg


leider bin ich seit gut 2-3 wochen total aus der ernährungsspur geraten. verantwortlich machen möchte ich folgende punkte (in genau der reihenfolge):


euer dummgebabbel über die notwendigkeit von "guten sachen" nebenbei, wie mal ein stück schoki, kuchen, chips & co.
meine naivität *aufgrund eurer meinung* den gegenversuch zum disziplinierten tagesablauf zu starten.
2 wochen krankheit und bikepause inklusive minderwertiger ernährung.
2 backbleche kuchen in der laufenden woche (1,2 kg mehl, 800 g butter, 500 g zucker).
einkehrende mangelnde selbstdisziplin.

ich fühle mich schlapp, bin ofter am gähnen als sonst, esse weniger gemüse als vorher, kann mich nicht mehr so gut motivieren, entwickele strategien, ausreden für das biken im regen zu finden.

fazit: alles sch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




momentan ist es für mich wirklich schwer, wieder den einstieg in eine bessere ernährung zu finden. das ist gerade beinahe ein kleiner teufelskreis.

ich trage mich besser mal bei google ins lmb ein, bevor ich das biken ganz aufgebe.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ...
> [*]euer dummgebabbel über die notwendigkeit von "guten sachen" nebenbei, wie mal ein stück schoki, kuchen, chips & co.
> [*]meine naivität *aufgrund eurer meinung* den gegenversuch zum disziplinierten tagesablauf zu starten.


Und warum bist Du nicht erwachsen/selbständig genug, den Unsinn vom Sinnvollen zu unterscheiden - sondern schiebst Deine Schwächen/Deine Verantwortung auf andere...?


----------



## x-rossi (28. März 2008)

da du mich nicht genauer bzw persönlich kennst und auch sonst nichst von mir weißt, wäre jede antwort auf diese frage für dich nicht nachvollziehbar.

auch wenn deine frage prinzipiell gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. März 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Natürlich wollte und will ich nicht behaupten, dass die armen Frauen immer dick sind und die faulen Männer immer schlank  

Aber so eine gewisse Tendenz kann ich da feststellen... auch wenn meine Mutter das beste Beispiel für "kein Sport, schlechte Ernährung und trotzdem gertenschlank" ist. 

@x-rossi: Hmmm das klingt ja nicht so gut. Was hast du jetzt vor? Versuchen, wieder in deine "alte", also sprich nachfastliche Ernährung zu kommen?
Ich kenn das Problem, dass man immer weniger macht, wenn man mal Pause macht etc. Je weniger man tut, desto fauler wird man. Ich versuch grade, dass nicht so schlimm einreißen zu lassen...


Schwimmen heute Morgen war toll, danach die schöne kalte Luft... ich glaub ich werde gleich noch nen Spaziergang machen  

VG Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> euer dummgebabbel über die notwendigkeit von "guten sachen" nebenbei, wie mal ein stück schoki, kuchen, chips & co.
> meine naivität *aufgrund eurer meinung* den gegenversuch zum disziplinierten tagesablauf zu starten.
> 2 wochen krankheit und bikepause inklusive minderwertiger ernährung.
> 2 backbleche kuchen in der laufenden woche (1,2 kg mehl, 800 g butter, 500 g zucker).
> einkehrende mangelnde selbstdisziplin.



So so.
Ich stelle fest:
Im Internet muss das richtige geschrieben werden, damit abgenommen werden kann. 
Aha, gut.
Erst dann kommen eigene Schwächen und fast ganz am Ende kommt der Kuchen. Ist das das neue Weltbild des x-rossi?  

In diesem Sinne, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Kai
P.S.: Lies dir den Thread noch mal gaaaaanz genau durch (auch nicht zu vergessen die 07'er Version). Vielleicht findest du ja dann den wahren Grund. 
Außerdem hast du so eine ganz Zeit lang *KEINE* Zeit zu essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. März 2008)

Ich kann auch neben dem Lesen her essen  
Is wohl in dem Fall ein eindeutiger Nachteil der weiblichen Multitasking-Fähigkeit   


Ich will auch keine eurer Leistungen schmälern, ich bewundere jeden, der so tolle Dinge vollbringt wie sekt zum Beispiel. Oder auch x-rossi, trotz des Durchhängers. 


Nach dem Fasten ging es mir super, leider bin ich dann durch die gesundheitlichen und psychischen Probleme etwas abgerutscht. Momentan fühle ich mich wieder besser. Auch wenn ich seit 2 Wochen das Rad nicht mehr von oben gesehen habe. In der Zwischenzeit halte ich mich mit Schwimmen, Reiten und Spazierengehen zumindest halbwegs fit. 
Und die Ernährung passt eigentlich auch. Süßigkeitenkonsum ist toll eingeschränkt, das find ich super. 

In diesem Sinne freue ich mich schon auf meinen Spezialsalat, den es heute geben wird


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

Frauen haben es auf der Welt doch generell VIEL schwerer als Männer, wie ich jetzt gelernt habe 
Da ist doch Lesen UND Essen nur ein Nachteil. 

MfG Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. März 2008)

Jaja, hackt ruhig auf uns rum  


Ihr wisst ja - heute um 11.28 Uhr wird die Welt ein Stückchen besser...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

Ist das so? 

Aber sicher wieder nur für die Männer, ja? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Jaja, hackt ruhig auf uns rum


@LauraPeter87

... mach ich gleich mal ein bißchen, wie von Dir gewünscht: 

... wir erfüllen doch gerne die Wünsche von Frauen, manchmal und wenn es keine großen Mühen macht oder irgenwelche reizvollen Vorteile locken 

...  wenn ich das so lese alles typisch weiblich, oder?! 

... Kalorien zählen , mal ne Diät zwischendurch , kurz nen Depri schieben , trotzdem grinsen können, wenn es nötig ist bzw. PMS haben?! , Multitasking (da kann man neidisch werden   ), immer oben auf sein wollen (auch wenn es nur das Rad ist) und was es da sonst noch so bei denen gibt  







... wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben und *duckundweg*!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. März 2008)

Na klar, wir Frauen sind ja so total arm dran!!! Und keiner hat Mitleid!!!



Um 11.28 stehen wohl Merkur, Venus und Schießmichtot in einer tollen Konstellation. Kam vorhin im Radio. Sinngemäß: "Das hat die Gesellschaft der deutschen Astrologen vorhergesagt. Und auch andere Menschen, die viel trinken, stimmen zu."




@berlin: *hinterherrenn*


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Na klar, wir Frauen sind ja so total arm dran!!! Und keiner hat Mitleid!!!



... warum sollte man auch mit einer Spezies, deren prozentualer Anteil an der Bevölkerung eh schon höher ist und die verdammt noch Mal echt MultitaskingfähigeralsMännersind  und alles Alltagsbezogene irgendwie oft besser geregelt kriegt (Zitat: "Ist doch kein Problem!") Mitleid haben, mal im Ernst gefragt?! 





... Vorsicht: jetzt wird das gleich noch ein komische Frau-Mann-Diskussion hier und *duckundweg*
... Achtung: Laßt Euch nicht auf Diskussionen ein, die gewinnen zu oft!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Na klar, wir Frauen sind ja so total arm dran!!! Und keiner hat Mitleid!!!


Das würde ich jetzt so nicht glauben 
Männer haben es nicht einfacher.
Männer sind einfach die besseren Menschen 
Sie haben einen größeren Willen, mehr Disziplin,... 

Das ermöglicht es ihnen, abzunehmen. Es ist aber nicht so, dass sie dafür nichts tun müssen.


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Um 11.28 stehen wohl Merkur, Venus und Schießmichtot in einer tollen Konstellation. Kam vorhin im Radio. Sinngemäß: "Das hat die Gesellschaft der deutschen Astrologen vorhergesagt. Und auch andere Menschen, die viel trinken, stimmen zu."


Na dann. In 2 Stunden wird alles gut 

MfG Kai


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. März 2008)

Was ist heute um 11.28? Werde ich da schlank und motiviert? 

Aber mal ehrlich: Abnehmen ist für Männer auch nicht einfacher. Wenn ich mal mich mit meinem Freund vergleiche, dann tut der sich auch nicht leichter. Aber witziger Weise schlagen bei dem andere Sachen an wie bei mir. Es ist einfach so, von nix kommt nix, das ist bei den Muskeln nicht anders wie beim Fett. :-(
Den Biß von Sekt hat einfach nicht jeder, aber muss ja auch nicht jeder die TAC fahren. Ich glaube, danach würde ich nieeee wieder mein Rad anschauen, nicht nur 1/2 Jahr!

@ Laura: Reiten ist doch super! Als ich noch geritten bin, hatte ich wesentlich mehr Kraft als heute, dafür ist heute die Ausdauer besser. Mich hat mal ein Mädel gefragt, wie oft ich ins Fitness-Studio gehe und was ich da mache, derweil hatte ich bis dahin noch nie eines von Innen gesehen, alles vom Reiten. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du bloß spazieren reitest, aber wenn man das ernsthaft betreibt, ist es schon anstregend und auch ein gutes Krafttraining für Oberkörper und Beine.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. März 2008)

@Pfadfinderin: Klar, für die Ausdauer bringt reiten nicht so viel. Das Problem ist, ich kann das Pferd, das ich früher geritten bin, durch mein Studium (und den dadurch bedingten Ortswechsel) nicht mehr reiten. Habe auch schon überlegt, mir einen neuen Stall zu suchen. Allerdings war ich bis 2004 doch recht erfolgreich und bin auch keineswegs nur spazieren geritten. Wer behauptet, reiten ist nicht anstrengend, hätte mich mal nach ner Stunde Einzelunterricht sehen sollen. 
Aufgrund dessen ist es aber nun auch so, dass ich nicht unbedingt irgendwo auf einem Pony rumhoppeln will, um es mal salopp zu sagen. 
Ich bin in allen Dingen ehrgeizig und da wäre mir das zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich bin in allen Dingen ehrgeizig und da wäre mir das zu wenig.


...und dann machst du lieber gar nichts? 

MfG Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. März 2008)

In Bezug aufs reiten muss ich sagen - ja!

In der Gegend rumhoppeln und nichts lernen - das bringt mir auf Dauer nichts. 
Und dann belastet mich das eher, als dass es mir Freude bereitet!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

Aber es kann doch nur mehr bringen.
Wenn die Alternative ist, gar nichts zu tun...

Gruß Kai


----------



## ThK (28. März 2008)

Hmm auch wenn hier eher Krisenstimung herrscht ;-)
Heute war mal wieder Wiegetag...

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (*28.03.08*): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)


----------



## Antiloppe (28. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber es kann doch nur mehr bringen.
> Wenn die Alternative ist, gar nichts zu tun...



Um das zu verstehen, muss man selber geritten haben. Wenn du auf einem wirklich guten Niveau angekommen bist beim Reiten, dann hat man wirklich wenig Lust einfach nur durch die Gegen zu hoppeln.

Ist vielleicht folgendermaßen verständlich zu machen:
Wenn du schon ziemlich lange und gut bikest (nehmen wir doch mal MTB ;-)), dann hast du ja auch keinen Bock sich auf ein verrostetes Citybike zu setzen und nur am Waldesrand langzufahren. Jedenfalls nicht auf Dauer.
Und so ist das beim Reiten auch, wenn man kein Pferd findet, was zum eigenen Ausbildungsstand passt.

Und wirklich was bringen im Sinne von Ausdauer oder Kraft tut das dann auch nicht, wenn man so unterfordert ist.

VG.

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

@ Insania
Das mit der miesen Stimmmung ist x-rossi zu verdanken. 

Das ist doch zur Abwechselung mal schön zu hören. Freut mich für dich, dass du weiterhin auf Kurs bist 

@ antiloppe
Ja, ich hatte solche Vergleiche auch im Kopf. Ich finde aber, aber dass diese Vergleiche ein wenig hinken. Aber hast ansich schon recht.
Allerdings kostet es Zeit, Zeit, die man nicht mit Essen verbringen kann 

MfG Kai


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. März 2008)

Such dir doch eine Reitbeteiligung, zumindest hier wird sowas händeringend gesucht. Wenn du dann eine Weile in einem Stall bist, ergibt sich auch sicher die Gelegenheit, dass du dafür nix mehr zahlen musst sondern die Leute froh sind, wenn du ihr Pferd reitest. Gibt ja genug Leute, denen ihre Gäule auf der Nase rumtanzen. Reiten ist ein echt schöner Sport, leider mir zu zeitintensiv und wenn der Partner mit Pferden nix am Hut hat beziehungsmäßig eher kontraproduktiv. Die Reiterei hat allerdings nicht so hohes Suchtpotenzial wie z.B. surfen oder biken.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> ... aber dass diese Vergleiche ein wenig hinken. ...


Nein, das finde ich nicht: Alles was man gut/sehr gut kann macht viel mehr Spass als wenn man Anfänger ist (gilt u.a. im Sport, aber auch in vielen bereichen des lebens). Und wenn man eine gewisse Könnensstufe erreicht hat, dann macht (z. B. beim MTBen) das Fahren auf Waldstrassen keinen Spass mehr...


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. März 2008)

@Pfadfinderin: Das ganze scheitert daran, dass ich alle 3 Monate umziehe...
Würde aber sagen, dass reiten einen enorm hohen Suchtfaktor hat. Wenn man mal erlebt hat, wie toll die Beziehung Pferd-Mensch sein kann, dann kommt man so leicht nicht davon los! Es gibt natürlich auch "Nachteile", wenn man mit einem Lebewesen umgeht (Verletzungen etc), aber ich wage zu behaupten, dass mir (und vielen anderen) Pferde/Tiere an sich mehr geben als ein Fahrrad.

@Antiloppe: Danke für den Vergleich  

@Race-Kralle: Der Punkt ist wirklich wichtig. Früher war der Stall mein 2. Zuhause und ich hatte quasi keine Gewichtsprobleme. In meiner Freizeit war ich im Stall, da hieß es immer mit anpacken... und das Stück Schoki zwischendurch war dann nicht der Rede Wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> aber ich wage zu behaupten, dass mir (und vielen anderen) Pferde/Tiere an sich mehr geben als ein Fahrrad.



Bei der Reiterei fehlt mir einfach die Leichtigkeit. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du mal gesurft bist, aber suchtmäßig ist das das Schlimmste. Das hat nichts mit einer Beziehung zum Surfbrett zu tun, sondern einfach mit dem Spiel der Elemente, zumindest bei starkem Wind, ich rede jetzt nicht von Stehseglen. Beim Biken ist es genauso. Forstwege sind endöde, aber ein toller Trail bergab in toller Kulisse, da läuft die Adrenalinproduktion auf Hochtouren. Ich habe eine große Affinität zu Tieren (hatte selber ein Pferd und Hunde), aber wenn man mal div. Tiere in freier Wildbahn gesehen hat, z.B. Gemsen, Murmeltiere, Steinböcke, etc., dann gibt das auch der Radelei einen besonderen Reiz.

Ist aber alles bißl offtopic...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Nein, das finde ich nicht: Alles was man gut/sehr gut kann macht viel mehr Spass als wenn man Anfänger ist (gilt u.a. im Sport, aber auch in vielen bereichen des lebens). Und wenn man eine gewisse Könnensstufe erreicht hat, dann macht (z. B. beim MTBen) das Fahren auf Waldstrassen keinen Spass mehr...


An dieser Könnenstufe bin ich noch nicht angekommen 
Aber hast sicher recht. So schlecht war der Vergleich nicht.
Ich kann beim Thema Pferde nicht mitreden. 



LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Das ganze scheitert daran, dass ich alle 3 Monate umziehe...


Mietnomade? 



LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Race-Kralle: Der Punkt ist wirklich wichtig. Früher war der Stall mein 2. Zuhause und ich hatte quasi keine Gewichtsprobleme. In meiner Freizeit war ich im Stall, da hieß es immer mit anpacken... und das Stück Schoki zwischendurch war dann nicht der Rede Wert!


Na dann musst du jetzt den fehlenden Energieverbrauch mit etwas anderem kompensieren. Sicher ist es schwer, wenn man vorher durch körperliche Arbeit einen hohen Energieverbrauch hatte, aber machbar ist es.

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. März 2008)

@Race-Kralle: Sozusagen - kaum eingezogen, da pack ich auch schon wieder meine Sachen  
Um die fehlende Bewegung zu kompensieren, hab ich damals angefangen zu laufen... So kam ich zum Ausdauersport!


----------



## Google (28. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich fühle mich schlapp, bin ofter am gähnen als sonst, esse weniger gemüse als vorher, kann mich nicht mehr so gut motivieren, entwickele strategien, ausreden für das biken im regen zu finden.


 Aaahhh Soooo!? Du fühlst Dich also nun schlapp genug um endlich bei mir mitfahren zu können?   


x-rossi schrieb:


> ich trage mich besser mal bei google ins lmb ein, bevor ich das biken ganz aufgebe.


Eine guuuute Entscheidung. Wo ich doch auch ausdrücklich auf eine Kuchenpause hingewiesen habe. Besonders lecker im Naturfreundehaus ist der Bienenstich  

Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen. Man hat immer mal einen Durchhänger: Du mußt halt drauf achten, dass Du nicht zu der _selbstverarschenden _Erkenntnis gelangst, es hat eh alles keinen Sinn  und Dich dann (zu lange) hängen lässt

Bis Morsche auf den Trails  

Grüße


Google


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. März 2008)

@X-Rossi

Also bei Regen muß man auch nicht fahren, Training hin oder her....
Ich hock mich nicht aufs Rad wenn´s schifft......
Denk ja gar nicht dran, das hat auch nichts mit Faulheit zu tun....das müssen nur die Profis machen und das sind wir durch die Bank alle nicht.

@LauraPeter87

Lass dich bloß nicht ärgern, den einen Hänger auf kurz oder lang hat jeder mal. 
Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle nicht laufend umziehen, kein Wunder das du nicht zur Ruhe kommst, da würd ich durchdrehen...schei..auf den Job oder was auch immer... 
LG Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Race-Kralle: Sozusagen - kaum eingezogen, da pack ich auch schon wieder meine Sachen
> Um die fehlende Bewegung zu kompensieren, hab ich damals angefangen zu laufen... So kam ich zum Ausdauersport!


Ich versteh schon dass du da nicht so offen drüber reden kannst. Es schauen ja sicher nicht nur Polizisten und Förster, sondern auch Vermieter zu. 
@ all
Ich für meinen Teil bin heute bei dem (verhältnismäßig) tollen Wetter noch mal ein wenig gefahren. Insgesamt 81km; 4:09h- natürlich mit dem MTB .
War auch dringend nötig. Erste Ausfahrt seit vorletzte Woche Sonntag.

Euch allen einen schönen Tag noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. März 2008)

@stolli: Na mein Studium werde ich deswegen nicht abbrechen  
Außerdem muss ich ja nur noch *rechne* 5 Mal umziehen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. März 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @stolli: Na mein Studium werde ich deswegen nicht abbrechen
> Außerdem muss ich ja nur noch *rechne* 5 Mal umziehen



Das könnte natürlich auch schon ein Grund sein, das du nicht ausgeglichen bist.......warum mußt du eigentlich ständig umziehen(neugierig bin).....des würd mich wahnsinnig machen, durchdrehen würd ich da.
Hab schon gekotzt als ich vor 8 Jahren vom alten Haus ins neue gezogen bin.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Das könnte natürlich auch schon ein Grund sein, das du nicht ausgeglichen bist.......warum mußt du eigentlich ständig umziehen(neugierig bin).....des würd mich wahnsinnig machen, durchdrehen würd ich da.
> Hab schon gekotzt als ich vor 8 Jahren vom alten Haus ins neue gezogen bin.
> Gruß
> Stolli


Das machen Mietnomaden so. 
Aber sie kann hier nicht offen darüber sprechen, weil nicht nur Polizisten und Förster, sondern auch Vermieter mitlesen 

Ich will auch nicht umziehen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (28. März 2008)

boah ... was tragt ihr denn für eine dünne haut   nur, weil ich mal morgens stänker, beschwört ihr hier künstlich eine miese stimmung auf        (persönlicher smiley-rekord)

ich wollt doch keinem zu nahe treten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





kennt ihr die dokumentation "supersize me"? so ungefähr habe ich mich heute morgen gefühlt. allein gelassen, verarscht und übervoll  

normalerweise gibts kein wetter. da wird jedes gefahren. nur die letzten paar tage frust haben mir den rest gegeben. das tat weh. doch der heutige tag verlief wieder gewohnt positiv. es geht wieder was.

ich freu mich schon auf die morgige tour und vor allem auf den bienenstich  

bis moje dann


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

Wir haben keine dünne Haut, wir haben Mitgefühl für dich. Dein Leiden in dieser, sicher auch für dich schweren, Zeit belastet uns.
Fütter' uns mit guten News und du wirst sehen, es wirkt wahre Wunder. 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai
P.S.: Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## x-rossi (28. März 2008)

ouwkäy


----------



## Google (28. März 2008)

Ja genau! Wir wollen alle nicht, dass Du Dich einmal XXL-rossi umbenennen mußt.

Bis Morsche


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. März 2008)

XS-rossi klingt auch gut


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

Ja, oder XTR-Ossi 
Oder wenn es so weitergeht auch Moppel- oder noch besser, Wal-Rossi 
Es gibt viele Arten, seinen Nick zu ändern.
Wer macht die Umfrage?

Aber er ist ja schon wieder auf einem guten Weg, wenn man ihn so hört.

Mal sehen was er morgen so zu berichten hat 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (29. März 2008)

Ich hätte besser doch nicht meine alten Fotos mal sortieren sollen. 
Da sieht man nur, wie halbwegs schlank man mal war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
Ohh, bist du doof. Die alten Cams lassen einen immer dünner erscheinen 
Die neuen Cams sind da gnadenlos 

Kopf hoch, das wird schon wieder 

Schönes Wochenende,
Kai


----------



## Antiloppe (29. März 2008)

Hier mal wieder der Status:

Samstags-Status:
Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
Samstag 23.02.2008 - 93,6 kg
Samstag 01.03.2008 - 92,7 kg
Samstag 08.03.2008 - 91,0 kg (Woche Touren fahren auf Gran Canaria)
Samstag 15.03.2008 - 90,8 kg
Samstag 22.03.2008 - 90,0 kg
Samstag 28.03.2008 - 90,7 kg

Oster sollte verboten werden  
Naja, selber schuld, wenn man die Finger nicht vom süßen Kram lassen kann.  

Und dann auch noch Osterwiese (Kirmes, Rummel, oder so je nachdem von wo ihr kommt) das macht es auch nicht besser.

Egal, nun scheint hier auch mal die Sonne, das tut sie sonst ja eher selten, also rauf aufs Rad und das ausnutzen.

Ich habe auch genug vom Sport im Regen  , hoffentlich wird das Wetter nun endlich besser.

Bis denn

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2008)

Also ich würde mich über 0,7kg mehr über Ostern freuen... 
Bei mir war es ein Kilo mehr als bei dir 

Habe ich mir aber auch verdient 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (29. März 2008)

Ich mag auch abnehmen!!!!!


----------



## Antiloppe (29. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich über 0,7kg mehr über Ostern freuen...
> Bei mir war es ein Kilo mehr als bei dir
> 
> Habe ich mir aber auch verdient



Ich bin ehrlich gesagt, auch etwas erstaunt, dass es nur so wenig ist, so wie ich zu gelangt habe. Aber das mit dem laufen scheint echt was zu bringen, auch wenn ich immer noch lieber bike als laufe. Aber wenn das so hilft, wird das natürlich erstmal beibehalten.

@Laura: ich denke, dass musst du erstmal hinten anstellen, du hast genügend anderen Kram, der erstmal wieder besser werden sollte. Erstmal klären was mit dir los ist, bevor du dir mit Abnehmen auch noch Stress machst. 


Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2008)

@ Antiloppe
Ja, laufen ist sicher super. 
Aber wenn man keinen Spaß daran hat, ist es auch keine Lösung.
Ich will nur mit vernünftigen Laufschuhen laufen und die sind mir zu teuer. Auch eine super Ausrede übrigens (ich weiß) 
Vor allem ist Regen beim Laufen fast schon ganz angenehm (na ja, aber so schlimm wie beim Biken auf keinen Fall  ). AUch Wind ist nicht unbedingt so das Thema.

@ all
Im Moment geht es mir irgendwie schlecht.
Ich war gestern 4h mit dem Rad unterwegs, hatte nur einmal kurz Rückenschmerzen.
Heute habe ich Rücken- und Brustschmerzen, leichten Muskelkater, fühle mich schwach und habe gar keine Lust zu fahren- trotz Sonne.
Noch 28 Tage bis zum ersten Rennen. Eine große Pause ist also nicht drin. Ich muss mal sehen wie es weitergeht.

Euch auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Abnehmen und Radeln,
schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Harry_I (30. März 2008)

*Gewicht halten durch wenig Training?*

Ich habe nun seit mehr als einer Woche (auch über Ostern) mein Zielgewicht vorn 98,x kg gehalten.

Durch das Fehlen der "harten" Trainingseinheiten hatte ich auch keinen Gewichtszuwachs durch die Superkompensation. (Glykogeneinlagerungen machen bei mir schnell 2 zusätzliche kg aus).

Vielmehr nutzte ich die kurzen schneefreien Lücken, um vor der Haustüre Technik und spezifisches Krafttraining zu machen. Hierbei konnte ich gute Erfolge im Bunnyhoppen (jetzt 45 cm) erzielen.

Ansonsten wird mir hier der Thread etwas sehr Offtopic. Vielleicht sollte ein neuer  Thread Richtung "Lebensberatung" oder "wie fit bin ich?" eröffnet werden.

Die "Abnehmtips" kommen so langsam etwas zu kurz!


----------



## x-rossi (30. März 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Die "Abnehmtips" kommen so langsam etwas zu kurz!


 steht doch alles da auf 55 seiten. kannst du dir alles erlesen, was du brauchst.

geh mal fasten, zum beispiel. vielleicht klappts ja dann bei dir besser. hat bei mir auch innerhalb 8 wochen 13 kg gebracht ohne, dass die "superkompensation" darunter gelitten hätte.

aber wenn du so einen rat nicht annimmst, ei, was soll man dir dann noch raten?

und über die problemchen anderer könntest du ja auch großzügig hinweg lesen, wenn dir lösungswege auf zwischenmenschlicher basis nicht zusagen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2008)

Da habe ich die selbe Meinung wie x-rossi.

Ob das Fasten sinnvoll ist oder nicht, will ich hier nicht weiter kommentieren. Jeder muss seinen Weg selbst finden.

Aber bei dem Rest stimme ich x-rossi voll zu.
Ist doch schön, mal einen Thread zu haben, bei dem man auch mal ein wenig vom Thema abdriften kann, ohne dass gleich jemand meckert (war zumindest bislang immer so  ).

Gute Nacht.
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Man braucht eine negative Energiebilanz (wie man die erreicht, erfährt man durch Umblättern auf die vorherigen Seiten  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (30. März 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

na, habt ihr alle an die Zeitumstellung gedacht? 
Es ist erstaunlich, wie viele Senioren heute tatsächlich schon um 6 Uhr (nach alter Zeit) beim Schwimmen waren. 
Bin mit meinen 2 km ganz zufrieden, lief ganz gut und ich konnte sogar ein paar Schwimmer abhängen - nein, nicht nur die Senioren  

@Race-Kralle: Vielleicht isses auch nur ein kurzer Durchhänger. Was da hilft - schwer zu sagen. Mir hat da manchmal auch eine kurze, aber harte Einheit geholfen. Sozusagen um den Ofen wieder anzuschmeißen. Kann aber auch sein, dass du grade das Gegenteil brauchst...

Werde mich mit meinen Off-Topic-Ausschweifen zurückhalten  

Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
Ich hoffe es. 
Ich werde jetzt einfach mal eine Woche komplett Pause machen und danach wieder mit leichtem Training einsteigen. Allerdings muss ich auch ein bisschen aufpassen, dass ich nicht vor dem Rennen in Sundern (4 Wochen noch) zu wenig mache.

Im Moment glaube ich nicht, dass eine kurze, intensive Belastung das Richtige ist.

Aber Danke für den Tipp.

Schönen Sonntag noch,
Kai
P.S.: Senioren sind immer zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten unterwegs.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. März 2008)

Hmm das ist aber schade, wollte dich gerade zu ner kleinen lockeren runde einladen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2008)

@ Mezkergiga4u
Lockere Runde mit dir ist für mich Stress hoch 10 

Ich weiß halt nicht, was mit mir los ist und will nächste Woche mal Pause machen (habe ich die letzten 2 Wochen was anderes gemacht? )

Danach bemühe ich mich, halbwegs vorbereitet nach Sundern zu kommen. 

Dir aber viel Spaß bei der Ausfahrt,
schönen Sonntag noch,
Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. März 2008)

Danke


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2008)

*Auchfahrenwill*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (31. März 2008)

Wöchentliches Update

Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG

21.01.2008: 86,2 KG (-1,0 KG)
28.01.2008: 85,6 KG (- 0,6 KG)
04.02.2008: 84,7 KG (- 0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,7 %; Muskel 40,1 %
11.02.2008: 83,8 KG ( -0,9 KG) Fettanteil: 18,3 %, Muskel 40,2 %
18.02.2008: 83,3 KG ( -0,5 KG) Fettanteil: 18,0 %, Muskel 40,3 %
25.02.2008: 82,0 KG (- 1,3 KG) Fettanteil: 17,4 %, Muskel 40,6 % Zielgewicht  
03.03.2008: 81,7 KG (-0,3 KG) Fettanteil 17,2 %, Muskel 40,6 %
10.03.2008: 82,4 KG (+ 0,7 KG) Fettanteil 17,6 %, Muskel 40,5 %
18.03.2008: 79,7 KG (- 2,7 KG) Fettanteil 16,1 %, Muskel 41,1 %   
31.03.2008: 81,5 KG (+ 1,8 KG) Fettanteil 17,1 %, Muskel 40,7 %

Ich habe zwar zugelegt aber es war Ostern und ich bin außerdem wegen einer nicht abklingenden Erkältung und Winterfrust  (jetzt ist`s ja wärmer  ) nur zweimal gefahren. Außerdem war mein Zielgewicht 82 . Ich denk tendenziell steh ich auf Gewicht halten, bzw. ehr gehts wieder ein bisserl nach unten.

Grüße


Google


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (31. März 2008)

@Google

Na ja muß sagen bist schon gut dabei......
Bin jetzt auch wieder "uhu", hab jetzt wieder um die 98, das ist okay.
Bin gestern die erste größere RR-Einheit gefahren, lief sehr gut....
Vorallem stelle ich fest das ich wieder noch mehr Hunger hab wie im Winter, das ist gut so
denn jetzt kann der Stoffwechsel wieder volle Kanne feuern.
Stolli


----------



## Harry_I (31. März 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> steht doch alles da auf 55 seiten. kannst du dir alles erlesen, was du brauchst.
> 
> geh mal fasten, zum beispiel. vielleicht klappts ja dann bei dir besser. hat bei mir auch innerhalb 8 wochen 13 kg gebracht ohne, dass die "superkompensation" darunter gelitten hätte.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei! Das wichtigste am "Abspecken" ist doch, dass man seine Ergebnisse und seinen Fortschritt (oder auch Rückschläge) kommuniziert. 

Die Motivation, im Forum von Erfolgen berichten zu können, sollten wir nicht unterschätzen. Deshalb hatte ich ein wenig Sorge, dass hier der Thread etwas "abdriftet". 

Im übrigen habe ich mein Ziel erreicht! Mir geht es nur noch darum mein Zielgewicht zu halten. 

Und ja, ich kann auch Beiträge überlesen! Dies empfehle ich auch allen anderen, welche sich nicht demotivieren lassen wollen:
_Ich bezweifle, dass z.B. bikediva nach 30min Läufen  und 1 Jahr Training als Nicht-Ausdauertyp den Marathon in 2h 45min gelaufen ist (die schnellsten deutschen Damen schaffen gerade mal 2h 30min).
Genauso wie ich sekt88 (der alte ehmals übergewichtige Raucher) nicht abnehme eine Dauerleistung von über 500 Watt zu treten. Selbst Jan Ullrich u. Lance Amstrong kamen nie über 500 Watt._

Harry

bitte überlesen:
_Ich hatte auch schon einen Weltrekord und der stand sogar im Guinness-Buch. 
Meine Berlin-Marathon-Zeit (Jahr 2000) war 1:11 und damit 2. Platz in meiner Altersklasse (natürlich nicht auf Turnschuhen) _


----------



## x-rossi (31. März 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei! Das wichtigste am "Abspecken" ist doch, dass man seine Ergebnisse und seinen Fortschritt (oder auch Rückschläge) kommuniziert.


ach so hast du das gemeint


----------



## sekt88 (31. März 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Selbst Jan Ullrich u. Lance Amstrong kamen nie über 500 Watt.[/I][/SIZE]
> [/I][/SIZE]



Ich bezweifle das die beiden Jungs mehr als 150kg voll Kniebeugen und 185kg Kreuzheben können.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (1. April 2008)

150 kg Kniebeugen sollten für fast jeden Radprofi problemlos zu machen sein. Während der Bahnrad-WM letzte Woche sagte der Eurosport-Co-Kommentator Jens Fiedler, dass er zu seiner Zeit Kniebeugen mit 240-250 kg gemacht hat!!! Ok, Bahnradler haben meistens dickere Oberschenkel, aber die 150 kg sollten bei Ulle, Lance und Co. drin sein.


----------



## tschobi (1. April 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> _Ich bezweifle, dass z.B. bikediva nach 30min Läufen  und 1 Jahr Training als Nicht-Ausdauertyp den Marathon in 2h 45min gelaufen ist (die schnellsten deutschen Damen schaffen gerade mal 2h 30min).
> 
> Genauso wie ich sekt88 (der alte ehmals übergewichtige Raucher) nicht abnehme eine Dauerleistung von über 500 Watt zu treten. Selbst Jan Ullrich u. Lance Amstrong kamen nie über 500 Watt._



Marathon in 2h45min als "Freizeitsportler". Niemals

Zu den Wattleistungen kann ich euch genaueres Sagen, da ich den Arzt vom deutschen Bobteam einigermaßen kenne. Und die kennen sich wiederum untereinander, ihr wisst ja wie das ist.

Also über 500Watt über eine lange Zeit zu treten sollte eigentlich unmöglich sein.
Das sind ja Endbelastungen. Man fängt bei so einem Test ja mit 150Watt an, und steigert dann alle 3min um 50Watt, glaube ich.
Ulle kam damals wohl auf 550Watt(Am Ende,dh. er hat es 3min gehalten). 

Jeder der mehr schafft, sollte mal über seine Berufswahl nachdenken. 

Das sekt88 500Watt treten kann könnte schon sein, mit intensivem Krafttraining, aber doch bestimmt nicht im Leistungsstest,  oder?? Nur kurzfristig....

Wenn ich falsche Infos bekommen habe klärt mich auf. 
Muss dazu sagen das ich auch schon anderes gehört habe. ZB soll wohl ein Italienischer Bergfahrer(weiß den Namen nicht mehr) mit 560Watt eine halbe Stunde den Berg hochgefahren sein. Gemessen von einem bekannten italienischen Sportarzt.
Würde die ganze Sache natürlich in ein anderes Licht rücken.....


----------



## Harry_I (1. April 2008)

Die besten Radprofis kommen auf 6,5 Watt/kg an der IAS. 
Wenn sekt88 mit seinen knapp 80 kg diese Ausdauerleistung treten kann, käme er tatsächlich auf über 500 Watt.
Aber wie Tschobi schon sagte. Er sollte über seine Berufswahl nachdenken. Denn wenn er die 520 Watt eine Stunde treten kann, dann könnte er sich mit seinen 40 Jahren(?) den Stundenweltrekord holen!

Aber für solche Diskussionen gibt es bestimmt bessere Threads in diesem Forum. 
Ich will nur nicht, dass sich der "normale" Fitnesssportler welcher ein paar Kilo abnehmen will von solchen "Superleistungen" *demotivieren* läßt.
Wenn ich auf meinem Heimtrainer eine Stunde lang 250 Watt trete finde ich dies o.k.! (das sind mehr als 1000 Kcal)


----------



## sekt88 (1. April 2008)

Naklar Endbelastung, 535W, 28 Sekunden. Ich habe es gepostet als motivation.

Dieses jahre will ich 535W für ein volles 3 minuten halten und trainiere ich es momentan.


----------



## sekt88 (1. April 2008)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> 150 kg Kniebeugen sollten für fast jeden Radprofi problemlos zu machen sein. Während der Bahnrad-WM letzte Woche sagte der Eurosport-Co-Kommentator Jens Fiedler, dass er zu seiner Zeit Kniebeugen mit 240-250 kg gemacht hat!!! Ok, Bahnradler haben meistens dickere Oberschenkel, aber die 150 kg sollten bei Ulle, Lance und Co. drin sein.



Bahnradler Ja, aber Alberto kontador? Jance haben grossen herzen, aber Drahtig Beine und ich kann es nicht vorstellen das die mehr als 150kg auf die schulter hätten. I could be wrong.

Anyway, my point was that when a fat exsmoker can, with great dedictation, achieve these goals, almost anyone can. Genetically, I got lucky, I have a big heart and great legs, but just for biking. I played footbal in high school, and I wasn´t that good. Biking wasn´t that popular in NYC in the 80´s and 90´s, so I never got a chance to do much. If I grew up in europe, I could very well have been a professional and this is based on my physiological attributes.


Haurein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (1. April 2008)

@sekt88:
Wir können ja mal nach meinem Urlaub eine Runde zusammen fahren. Ich möchte gerne einmal sehen, was in deinen Beinen steckt... 

Hälst du mit bei 6,8 W/kg?


----------



## sekt88 (1. April 2008)

nur wenn ein Vertrag angebot danach steht

Sonst fahre ich gerne.


----------



## Torpedo64 (1. April 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> nur wenn ein Vertrag angebot danach steht
> 
> Sonst fahre ich gerne.


 
"If this sentence is true, the world will end in a week." 

Na, das hoffen wir mal nicht


----------



## Harry_I (1. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> nein nein, missverständnis. ich meinte: in den nächsten 4 jahren fahre ich nicht mit dir, weil ich jetzt noch nicht mal annähernd 400 watt an der IAS trete
> 
> und du trittst weit über 500 watt an der IAS
> 
> also for me: mission impossible



Da hat unser guter x-rossi den sekt88 falsch zitiert!

Seine 535 Watt sind *AUS*-Belastung und nicht *Ausdauer*belastung!  (30 Sekunden nicht 30 Minuten)

Dann stimmt mein Weltbild wieder einigermaßen. Wenn jetzt noch bikediva zugibt, sich bei ihrer Marathonzeit "verschrieben" zu haben, dann versuche ich in 4 Wochen einen Halbmarathon in 1:30 zu laufen. (ich würde dies für einen knapp 100kg-Mann mit Mitte 40 als sehr gute Zeit werten).


----------



## sun909 (1. April 2008)

Update 

11.02. 83,6kg; Körperfett 18,6%
10.03. 82,6kg; Körperfett 18,1%
01.04. 82,7kg; Körperfett 17,7%

Fastenzeit mit kein Alkohol ist vorbei. Dafür war ich eine Woche MTB fahren auf Mallorca. Guter Ausgleich für die Mehrkalorien. 

Jetzt muß ich ohne WP aber wieder die Kurve kriegen und aufs Rad. 

Heißhungerattacken immer noch da, versuche es wieder mit Suppen, mich dann zu bremsen.

Schöne grüße und fleißig durchhalten!
sun909


----------



## x-rossi (1. April 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Da hat unser guter x-rossi den sekt88 falsch zitiert!
> 
> Seine 535 Watt sind *AUS*-Belastung und nicht *Ausdauer*belastung!  (30 Sekunden nicht 30 Minuten)


gut, dass sekt88 es seit einer woche nicht korrigiert hat.


----------



## sekt88 (1. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> gut, dass sekt88 es seit einer woche nicht korrigiert hat.



ummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Boardercrime (2. April 2008)

07.06.2007 G: 87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
14.06.2007 G :87.0 Kg BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10%
21.06.2007 G: 87.0 KG BU: 90.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
28.06.2007 G: 85.0 KG BU: 88.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
05.07.2007 G: 86.0 KG BU: 87.5 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
12.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 87.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
19.07.2007 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
24.07.2007 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm KFA: ca. 10-12%
---------------------------------------------------
16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90.0 cm
30.01.2008 G: 85.5 KG BU: 89.0 cm
06.02.2008 -- Refeed Woche (Ferien ) --------------
13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm 

Argh, Zeiger geht wieder in die falsche Richtung.
Hmm, was letzte Woche schief gegangen ist weiss ich leider nicht, hoffe da ist viel Wasser dabei.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (2. April 2008)

@Boardercrime: Wart mal ab, vielleicht ist es wirklich nur ne Wassereinlagerung... so dramatisch ist das ja nicht, du hast bisher toll abgenommen und ich bin da zuversichtlich  



War gestern das erste Mal bei der Akupunktur. War ne tolle Erfahrung  

Werde jetzt noch ca. 4 Sitzungen haben und dann schauen wir weiter. 
Die Pille werde ich vermutlich auch erstmal absetzen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dann langsam wieder fit werde. Zumindest bewegungstauglich. 
Das beschränkt sich momentan auf Schwimmen und täglich zur Hochschule laufen (ein Weg gut 20 Minuten). Möchte nicht völlig einrosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teppiche (2. April 2008)

Update:

Größe: 180
Wunschgewicht 77 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am :
15.02.2008: 92 KG
01.03.2008: 89 KG (-3,0 KG)
08.03.2008: 88 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.03.2008: 87 KG (-1,0 KG) 
31.03.2008: 86 KG (-1,0 KG)

Und weiter........


----------



## ko5tik (2. April 2008)

Nichts hilft abzunehmen wie eine ordentliche  Noro-Virus
Infektion


----------



## sekt88 (3. April 2008)

ko5tik schrieb:


> Nichts hilft abzunehmen wie eine ordentliche  Noro-Virus
> Infektion



leider meist vorlorenes Wasser.


----------



## ThK (4. April 2008)

Unter einem Trommelwirbel ging es heute Morgen wieder zur Waage *lach*
Diese Woche wurden mit 1,4kg weniger angezeigt .. Was will man(n) mehr ;-)

Die ersten etwas älteren Hosen gehen nun auch wieder zu *hehe*
Ok noch net die ganz alten aber es wird Jungs & Mädls ;-)

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (*04.04.08*): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)


----------



## Harry_I (4. April 2008)

Respekt!

Irgend wann wird es langsamer gehen mit dem Gewichtsrückgang.

Dann *weiter Meldung erstatten!* - und nur nicht aufgeben!

Ist das Wunschgewicht ein echtes Ziel? - oder nur so "schau mer mal was geht" ?


----------



## sekt88 (4. April 2008)

75kg bei 175 cm ist ja 100% realisierbar und vernuftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (4. April 2008)

Das ist ein echtes Ziel .. 
Hatte vor ewigen Jahren mal 75 kg und da will ich wieder hin!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. April 2008)

Hmmm, 75 kilo jaja das wog ich mit 13-14 Jahren auch mal.....   
Aber Respekt hast dir viel vorgenommen....viel Erfolg dabei.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## ThK (4. April 2008)

Danke danke 
Wird schon "schief" gehen... *hehe*


----------



## x-rossi (4. April 2008)

naja ...

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 21.03.2008 - 80,3 kg
freitag 28.03.2008 - 81,7 kg
freitag 04.04.2008 - 81,3 kg


----------



## Boardercrime (4. April 2008)

@X-Rossi: Tendenz geht wieder abwärts, gratuliere.
Wie siehts momentan mit deiner Motivation aus ?
Hatte heute abend (!) 82.7, da kommt doch kein Schwein mit ?!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (5. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

@rossi: Geht doch  


Habe meine Waage noch zuhause. Bin diese Woche mit der Esserei zufrieden gewesen. Gestern gabs statt Frust-Schokolade-Essen nur 3 Stückchen Bitterschokolade und ansonsten hab ich mich an mehr oder weniger gesunde/nicht so schlimme Sachen gehalten. 
Bin stolz auf mich  

Nächste Woche solls mal wieder auf die Waage gehen.


----------



## x-rossi (5. April 2008)

ne laura, geht eher nicht. ich fühl mich nicht so ok.

motivation 80 %, realisation 30 %, also ein bisschen besser, als halbherzig  

der sprung von der "fasten-/nachfasten-disziplin" auf das "wieder hardcore schlemmen" tut mir nicht gut. ich bin mit diesem zustand nicht zufrieden, weil  sich das gewicht lediglich hält und pendelt. pro woche hatte ich im schnitt 1,5 kg verloren, jetzt gehts hoch, runter, hoch, runter, ...

eventuell bin aber gerade in einer "ernährungstechnischen selbstfindungsphase", um das gleichgewicht zwischen gemüse und kuchen zu bestimmen. finde ich aber auch bullshit.

die acht wochen nach dem fasten bzw die ernährungsweise hat mir völlig zugesagt und mir hat es an nichts gemangelt. aber nachdem ich wieder zu süßem gelangt habe, ging es befindlich bergab. süßes tut mir nicht gut, vielleicht anderen, aber nicht mir. ich sehe in süßem nichts positives ausser, dass es abgefahren geil schmeckt. 

drauf gepupst, ich back jetzt erst mal ein blech vollkorn-schokoapfelkuchen  

ich kann das "vom zucker lassen" nicht mental steuern. ich bin zu schwach dafür. sehr wahrscheinlich werde ich das hilfswerkzeug "fasten" ende mai wieder zu hilfe nehmen, damit ich wieder in die für mich optimale spur komme.

das rauchen aufzugeben (13 jahre gauloises blondes, im letzten raucherjahr 3 schachteln pro tag) funktionierte seltsamerweise ohne großen inneren widerstand und entzugserscheinungen. es hatte sich so angefühlt, als ob ich nie geraucht hatte.

wer weiß, vielleicht brauche ich beim essen ja auch mehrere anläufe, bis im hirn alle schalter richtig gelegt sind


----------



## LauraPeter87 (5. April 2008)

Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich bin diese Woche ohne viel Süßes ausgekommen, trotz viel Ärger. 
Bis auf 3 kleine Stückchen Bitterschokolade gabs nichts an Schokolade, keine Gummibärchen... Es hielt sich also alles gut in Grenzen, ich bin zufrieden. 

Süßes gibt mir nur kurzzeitig was, das ist das Problem!
Manchmal kann ich dann eben nicht nein sagen... und dann artet es aus. 

Habe es jetzt so gemacht, dass ich hier in meinem Zimmer/Wohnung KEINE Schokolade habe. Hab lediglich ein paar Dinkelkekse, Reiswaffeln und Trockenfrüchte. Aber keine Schokolade und keine anderen Kekse. 
Ich glaub ich muss einfach hart zu mir sein  

Hast noch ne PN


----------



## x-rossi (5. April 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss einfach hart zu mir sein


nur die harten kommen in den garten


----------



## Google (5. April 2008)

@[email protected] Ich habs Dir doch gleich gesagt  Unsere vergangene Diskussion unterlass ich jetzt mal aus pietätsgründen  

Andere haben ihren Hang zur Sucht einfach besser im Griff oder haben gar keine im Gegensatz zu uns (Die genetisch bevorzugten lass ich jetzt mal weg). Ich kenne leider zu gut diese Phasen, wo ich selbst scheinbar keine Grenzen kenne zu geniessen. Ich will es dann einfach.

Die Kunst besteht darin, in diesen Phasen so stark zu sein wie es nur geht und wenn es mal nicht geklappt hat, sich selbst nicht aufzugeben sondern dran zu bleiben und ständig zu versuchen sich dennoch wieder maßzuregeln .

Es ist doch viel besser, auch wenn man so eine Phase mal hat und sich gehen gelassen hat, es trotzdem immer wieder versucht hat sich wenigstens etwas zu reduzieren oder die Phase früher zu beenden als vor lauter Frust weiter zu machen.

Im Laufe der Zeit, wenn man sich das immer wieder und rechtzeitig beherzigt, dann sind die Ausschläge nach oben und unten immer geringer.

Es  sozusagen ein Training was Du ewig absolvieren mußt, ein ewiger Kampf zwischen geniessen und sich körperlich wohl fühlen wollen.

Jene die sich mit dem Thema Diät noch nie befassen mußten, werden diese Zeilen wo niemals nachvollziehen können. Den meisten dieser Gruppe muß ich wiederholend sagen: Seid froh, dass Ihr genetisch so ausgestattet seid.


Grüße

Google

Ps.: Vielleicht klappt es ja morgen mit dem Bienenstich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (5. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Jene die sich mit dem Thema Diät noch nie befassen mußten, werden diese Zeilen wo niemals nachvollziehen können. Den meisten dieser Gruppe muß ich wiederholend sagen: Seid froh, dass Ihr genetisch so ausgestattet seid.


das kann man so unterschreiben!

-

aber ey ... ist denn jan ullrich genetisch nicht auch in gleicher weise benachteiligt gewesen, wie wir?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2008)

Jan Ullrich hatte aber den ganzen Tag Zeit zu biken.
Hat er viel zu wenig genutzt, so wie es aussieht/er z. T. aussah 

MfG Kai,
dem es ähnlich ergeht wie x-rossi (sch... Ostern)


----------



## Antiloppe (5. April 2008)

Samstags-Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
Samstag 23.02.2008 - 93,6 kg
Samstag 01.03.2008 - 92,7 kg
Samstag 08.03.2008 - 91,0 kg (Woche Touren fahren auf Gran Canaria)
Samstag 15.03.2008 - 90,8 kg
Samstag 22.03.2008 - 90,0 kg
Samstag 28.03.2008 - 90,7 kg
Samstag 05.04.2008 - 90,5 kg

Es stagniert. Seufz! Aber ich weiß auch woran es liegt, meine Disziplin in den letzten Wochen war echt miserabel. Oster, 3 Feiern und dann auch noch Pizza bestellt, ich sollte mich freuen, das es nicht ganz so schlimm aussieht 

Das schlimmste sind die Süßigkeiten, da stimme ich euch zu. Ich kann ohne Probleme auch 5 Tafeln Schoki essen, wo andere nach einer schon nicht mehr können oder wollen.

Was macht ihr eigentlich gegen diese Heißhungerattaken im Büro auf Süßes? Oder habt ihr die nicht? Trinken hilft nur begrenzt, Bitterschokolade gar nicht (da kann ich auch locker ne Tafel von essen). Ich habe es diese Woche mit Obst probiert, das ging, aber mein Magen fand die viele Säure nicht so super.


Naja, egal weiter gehts, diese blöde 90er-Marke muss doch zu knacken sein!

Antiloppe


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. April 2008)

Also mal abgesehen davon das ich auch ein Süßmaul bin, und zwar vom allerfeinsten, hab ich festgestellt das meine Lust auf den Hardcore Süßkram fast ganz verschwunden ist wenn ich richtig im Training stehe......
Noch im Winter des letzten Jahres hätt ich ständig Schoko oder anderen Kram mampfen können, diese Lust ist größtenteils vorbei, heut mal ein Stückchen in der Woche wenn überhaupt.
Was übrigens auch den Stoffwechsel ankurbelt ist Fatburner, ist legal und man kann das prima als Nahrungsergänzung hinzufügen.
Ansonsten Finger weg von Lightprodukten.....diese Sachen sind auch ne böse Falle.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen davon das ich auch ein Süßmaul bin, und zwar vom allerfeinsten, hab ich festgestellt das meine Lust auf den Hardcore Süßkram fast ganz verschwunden ist wenn ich richtig im Training stehe......


Kann ich absolut unterstreichen. Sport und Schokolade schließt sich irgendwie aus 
Passt ja auch rein gar nicht zusammen.


stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Noch im Winter des letzten Jahres hätt ich ständig Schoko oder anderen Kram mampfen können, diese Lust ist größtenteils vorbei, heut mal ein Stückchen in der Woche wenn überhaupt.


Hier mal ein Stückchen, da mal ein Stückchen könnte ich glaube ich nicht.
Ich esse dann lieber gar keine Schokolade- fehlen tut sie mir dann aber auch nicht.


stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Was übrigens auch den Stoffwechsel ankurbelt ist Fatburner, ist legal und man kann das prima als Nahrungsergänzung hinzufügen.
> Ansonsten Finger weg von Lightprodukten.....diese Sachen sind auch ne böse Falle.


Thema Fatburner:
Es ist wohl eine dumme Idee, sein MTB auffresssen zu wollen, oder? 
Gibt es einen besseren Fatburner?
Auch in Sachen Lightprodukte habe ich eine andere Meinung.
Aber bei dem Rest sind wir beide einer Meinung.

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (5. April 2008)

auf light-produkte verzichte ich auch. schmecken nicht gut.

-

bei mir kamen auch alle schlechten faktoren auf einmal zusammen:


2 wochen angeschlagen krank gewesen, aber doch in der firma gearbeitet
umständehalber nicht trainieren können
selbstversuch "kuchen" gestartet

wobei ich den versuch auch hätte lassen können. habe mich aber von euch anfixen lassen, dass verzicht auf gutes nicht gesund sei. jetzt weiß ich es halt besser, dass ich ein unverbesserliches giermaul bin  

allen "verzweifelten" ein gutes gelingen, gelle!


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2008)

Hi,
zum Thema Süßes im Büro:

Versuch mal, dir Obst kleinzuschneiden. Gerade Äpfelspalten kann man gut nebenher essen und alleine das Schneiden vertreibt mir ein wenig den Hunger. 

An die anderen Schoki und Süßliebhaber: 
Esse selber immer die Packung leer, wenn sie einmal auf ist (oder ich fresse  ; Heißhungerattacke lässt grüßen...). 

Deshalb kommen mir nur noch kleine Packungen ins Haus und nicht mehr auf Vorrat. Wenn Hunger, dann erst etwas trinken und mit Staubsaugen, Blumengießen oder so die nächsten Minuten ablenken, hilft mir ungemein. 

Danach habe ich den Hunger dann teils schon wettgemacht bzw. überlistet.

Ansonsten ist so ein Naturjoghurt mit Früchten und Müsli ein wunderbarer Sattmacher.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin und durchhalten!

grüße
sun909


----------



## atlas (6. April 2008)

Hallo

Mal wieder was von meiner einer.Gewicht 81kg,KfA 10,5% ,187cm.
Bin im Moment im Aufbau der Kraftausdauer d.h. 3 mal pro Woche 2 Stunden Intervalle.Mein Gewicht geht glaub ich nicht weiter runter-brauchs auch nicht.
Ich wollte nur mal was anmerken zu denen welche sich sogar ein Stück Schokolade verbieten.
Als ich noch in der Gewichtsreduktionsphase(geiles Wort gelle)war hab ich pro Woche min.1 Tafel Schokolade gefuttert und Abnehmen klappte Trotzdem.Ich geb mal ein die Eckpunkte meiner damaligen Ernährung.
Frühstück:1 grosse Schüssel Obstsalat mit Müsli
               1 grosser Pott Kaffee

                bis zum Mittagessen min.1 Liter Wasser und ca.5h Pause

Mittagessen:üppig von allem(KH,Eiweiß,etwas Fett)Apfelschorle+Kaffee
                 und ab und an ein Stück Kuchen
                 bis zum Abendessen min.5h Pause und 1 Liter Wasser

Abendessen:So gut wie keine Kohlenhydrate d.h. kein Brot oder ähnliches 
                 und kein Zucker.Als Getränk Wasser oder Cola Light.




                Ganz wichtig:nach dem Abendbrot keine "Betthupferl"mehr auch kein Joguhrt oder Obst.

So ging /Woche ca.1-1,5kg.Ich hoffe Ihr quält euch nicht zu sehr,es geht auch anders.

mfG
Atlas


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2008)

@ Atlas

Ich fühle mich irgendwie angesprochen. 

Problem ist halt, dass es für mich nicht in Frage kommt, EIN Stück Schokolade zu essen. Wenn also Schokolade, dann artet es aus. Und wenn es ausartet, falle ich wieder in einen Rhytmus rein, der dem Abnehmen alles andere als förderlich ist.
Deshalb gibt es bei mir KEINE Schokolade mehr.
Aber mir fehlt auch nichts. Pizza: muss ich nicht haben, Schokolade; ansich gerne, aber s. o.;
Alkohol gibt es eh nicht, usw.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wenn das Wetter besser wird, werde meine Kilos nur so dahinschmelzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. April 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Wenn das Wetter besser wird, werde meine Kilos nur so dahinschmelzen


im september wollte ich mir eigentlich ein ordentliches stadtrad zusammenbauen.

aber nun reift in mir die idee, das geld eher in eine ordentliche rolle und ein rr zu stecken. dann kann mir auch das wetter egal sein, wenns regnen sollte. in der kälte fahr ich dann gerne raus, aber bei regen bewege ich dann die rolle, damit es nicht tage- oder wochenlang abreisst mit dem training.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> im september wollte ich mir eigentlich ein ordentliches stadtrad zusammenbauen.
> 
> aber nun reift in mir die idee, das geld eher in eine ordentliche rolle und ein rr zu stecken. dann kann mir auch das wetter egal sein, wenns regnen sollte. in der kälte fahr ich dann gerne raus, aber bei regen bewege ich dann die rolle, damit es nicht tage- oder wochenlang abreisst mit dem training.


RR und Rolle? Na wer's hat 
Also ich als Schüler habe für sowas eher kein Geld.
Aber die Grundidee dahinter ist schon mal nicht verkehrt.
Es gibt aber zum Mountainbiken KEINE gleichwertige Alternative.
Irgendwann langt es einem und man will wieder mit dem MTB losziehen.

Aber helfen würde das sicher. Zumal das RR fahren ja auch im trockenen fürs Mountainbiken gut sein soll 

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob mir eine Rolle wirklich helfen würde.
Ich trage 3 davon schon immer mit  

Gute Nacht.
Kai


----------



## x-rossi (6. April 2008)

ok, dann nochmal:

rolle mit dem rr NUR dann, wenn es wirklich unangenehm regnet. ansonsten IMMER mit dem mtb raus. egal, wie kalt und ob dezember, januar, ferbruar, ...


----------



## Google (7. April 2008)

*Wöchentliches Update*

Da ich mich ja sozusagen schon in der Nachsorge befinde, hab ich nun die Wochenschritte während der Diätphase rausgelassen. Ich berichte nur noch von Woche zu Woche, hoffe das Gewicht zu halten. Vielleicht ist ja noch mein Wunschgewicht auf Dauer drin, wenns aber wieder auf 82 hochgeht, ist`s auch gut  

*Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG*

25.02.2008: 82,0 KG Fettanteil: 17,4 %, Muskel 40,6 % Zielgewicht erreicht  
31.03.2008: 81,5 KG, Fettanteil 17,1 %, Muskel 40,7 %
07.04.2008: 80,5 KG, Fettanteil 16,5 %, Muskel 40,9 %

*Statement letzte Woche:*

_"Ich denk tendenziell steh ich auf Gewicht halten, bzw. eher gehts wieder ein bisserl nach unten"_

*Statement heute:*

Siehste, recht gehabt  Ich geh mit dem Gewicht runter, obwohl ich derzeit weniger Sport treibe als sonst (Dienstag 3 Stunden GA, Gestern 3? Stunden Gelände; Wetter ist einfach Kagge). Essensmässig hab ich mich derzeit ganz gut im Griff, mal schauen was das Gewicht sagt, wenn ich wieder regelmässig aufs Rad steige.

Grüße


Google


----------



## Kupferle (7. April 2008)

Jetzt brauch ich mal Euren Rat!!

Ich hab in letzter Zeit weniger auf die Waage sondern mehr in den Spiegel geschaut.Mein Bauch und Brustumfang ist sichtbar zurückgegangen-allerdings zeigte mir meine Waage heute Morgen ein Mehrgewicht von 2kg an.Das bedeutet ich bin wieder bei 102kg und versteh nicht, warum der Umfang abnimmt, aber das Gewicht zu?? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## tschobi (7. April 2008)

Muskeln aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kupferle (7. April 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Muskeln aufgebaut?




kann ich mir bei meinem Sportprogramm die letzten Wochen nicht vorstellen 

War nur ein paar mal laufen und gestern vor ner Woche das letzte mal biken-das Wetter ist net so der Renner hier...nur Regen


----------



## tschobi (7. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ok, dann nochmal:
> 
> rolle mit dem rr NUR dann, wenn es wirklich unangenehm regnet. ansonsten IMMER mit dem mtb raus. egal, wie kalt und ob dezember, januar, ferbruar, ...



Mach ich genauso. Bzw mache ich auch noch ein paar andere Sachen, wenn es richtig bescheiden ist. Gibt doch soviele Alternativen die Spaß machen.

Badminton, Tennis, Laufen(ist im Regen angenehmer als biken), Krafttraining, Intensives Dehnen(nimmt man sich ja sonst meist zu wenig Zeit für ,.................................................................................................




Schieb mir dann auch schonmal eine DvD ein, wenn ich mal länger trainiere. 
Wie einige allerdings 3-4h auf der Rolle verbringen können, ist mir ein Rätzel 

Allerdings hatte ich das Rennrad schon vorher.
Der Onkel meiner Frau hat ein richtig feines Teil . Glaub i-magic von tacx oder so. Da kann man sogar original auf Strecken der Tour de France, Malle, .... rumfahren. Nur saumäßig teuer. Also nix für mich. 

bis denne


----------



## Harry_I (7. April 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Samstags-Status:
> 
> Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
> Samstag 23.02.2008 - 93,6 kg
> ...



Obst ist schon mal gut. Es gibt unterschiedlich saure Sachen. Auch bei den Äpfeln. Ich denke, dass ein Apfel als Zwischenmalzeit/ Süssigkeitsbekämpfer der "Abnehmer" schlechthin ist.
Gemüse wie Karottenstreifen, Gurken, könntest Du ebenfalls mal probieren.

Es kann auch sein, dass Du gar keine Heißhungerattacke hast, sondern nur das angeborene orale Bedürfnis welches uns regelmäßig heimsucht. (Raucher, Fingelnägelkauer, Nasenpopler, Kaugummifreaks)

Wenn Du einen scharfen Hustenbonbon (Wick Blau, Fischermans Friend o.ä.) lutschst (statt zu Naschen) dann verliert sich die Lust auf etwas zu essen.


----------



## Harry_I (7. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ok, dann nochmal:
> 
> rolle mit dem rr NUR dann, wenn es wirklich unangenehm regnet. ansonsten IMMER mit dem mtb raus. egal, wie kalt und ob dezember, januar, ferbruar, ...



Es gibt doch günstige Ergometer. Mehr als 300,- EUR sind nicht notwendig. Dafür hat man magnetische Bremse, einen Bordcomputer mit Kalorienverbrauch, Watteinstellungen und Trainingsprogramme bis zum abwinken.

Ein Rennrad nur fürs "Indoortraining" zu missbrauchen würde ich nur wenn ich in genau in der Rennradhaltung fit werden muss. 

Ich hätte ein RR und eine Rolle (sind 3 Rollen und man muss gut gerade aus fahren können) zur Verfügung. 

Ich ziehe den Ergometer aber vor. Ist einfacher, und ich schwitze mir mein 537 Reynolds-Rohr nicht voll. Leider hat mein inzwischen antikes RR durch das Rollentraining einige Rostflecken bekommen.

Auf dem Ergometer kann ich wunderbar nebenher Video/Fernseh gucken.


----------



## tschobi (7. April 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Auf dem Ergometer kann ich wunderbar nebenher Video/Fernseh gucken.



Auf der Rolle auch!

Wie wäre es mit Lösung Nr.3?

Für´s MTB einen Rollenreifen kaufen, auf ein altes Laufrad ziehen, und los gehts. Macht ein Kumpel von mir. Auch nicht die schlechteste Lösung.
Man sollte aber ein Bikeputzer sein. Sonst bröckelt der Dreck schön in der Wohnung ab


----------



## Harry_I (7. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> auf light-produkte verzichte ich auch. schmecken nicht gut.
> 
> -
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch einen Link zu einem Online Buch gefunden:
http://www.tinto.de/xxl/schlank.htm

Ist zwar ein wenig Gehirnwäsche, aber zieht Euch das ruhig mal rein.



> Wodurch wird bestimmt, was wir tun? Dadurch daß die Vorteile, die für das Handeln sprechen, die Nachteile überwiegen. Dies jedoch nicht im rein argumentativen Sinn (dann würden wir ja alle gleichermaßen vernünftig handeln), sondern in einer Art innerer Druck, welche Freude oder welchen Schmerz, also welche Gefühle und Assoziationen wir mit den Argumenten verbinden.
> 
> Wenn Sie beispielweise einen Marathonteilnehmer fragen, wie er es geschafft hat, seinen Körper so zu trainieren, daß er 42 km am Stück laufen kann, wird er vielleicht sagen, es war ihm wichtig dieses Ziel zu erreichen, um sich selbst zu beweisen, daß er zu so einer Leistung fähig ist. So ein Training ist langwierig, er mußte sich also immer wieder motivieren, nach der Arbeit seine Laufschuhe anzuziehen und gezielt zu trainieren. Er hat also einmal diese große Entscheidung getroffen: ich will am New Yorker Marathon teilnehmen, und ab da täglich oder zumindest mehrmals wöchentlich diese kleine Entscheidung: ich trainiere heute. Der innere Druck "Ziel erreichen" ist bei ihm also stärker als "ach ich würde mich jetzt gerne gemütlich vor den Fernseher setzen". Nun werden Sie sagen, vielleicht ist der von Natur aus so ehrgeizig, ich bin das nicht, bei mir überwiegt der Wunsch gemütlich vor dem Fernseher zu sitzen. Was aber wenn hinter Ihnen etwas explodierte und ihr Leben gefährdete. Dieser "Druck" wäre auch bei Ihnen so stark, daß Sie von der Couch aufspringen und wegrennen würden.
> 
> ...




_Der Geist ist willig - aber das Fleisch ist schwach._


----------



## x-rossi (7. April 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Mach ich genauso. ... Badminton, ... Laufen ... Intensives Dehnen (nimmt man sich ja sonst meist zu wenig Zeit für
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


hi tschobi,

wie ist das denn mit deinem taxc? gibt es da ein display? kann man da einen widerstand in watt einstellen?


----------



## sekt88 (7. April 2008)

Ich habe die Tacx Flow mit Elektronische Anzeige: Watt,Cadence, etc....

Funktioniert perfect und mit diesem miese Wetter hat das Ding meine Saison vorbereitung gerettet! 

Gunstige gibts bei Hibike.


----------



## x-rossi (7. April 2008)

danke für den tipp!


----------



## sekt88 (7. April 2008)

bin gerade fertig: 250Watts,  1.5 Stunde, 40km/S---geiles ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (7. April 2008)

kompensations-einheit gefahren, oder was?


----------



## sekt88 (7. April 2008)

nöööö, normales roller/ergo einheit.


----------



## tschobi (8. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hi tschobi,
> 
> wie ist das denn mit deinem taxc? gibt es da ein display? kann man da einen widerstand in watt einstellen?



Hab den hier:
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=269&groupID=35

Ist ein ganz einfacher. Man kann den Wiederstand in 10 Stufen am Lenker verstellen, mehr nicht. Vorteil ist der extrem hoch einstellbare Wiederstand.
Für mich allerdings nicht wichtig... Soviel Kraft hab ich noch nicht 

Hab ihn damals für 150 bekommen. Der von sekt88 kostete da 330. Da ich den Schnickschnack nicht brauche war für mich damals die Entscheidung klar. 


Mitlerweile ist er ja recht günstig. Da lohnt sich die Anschaffung schon eher.


----------



## Antiloppe (8. April 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Tipps, den mit dem scharfen Bonbon kannte ich noch nicht, das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.

@sun909: Ich denke allerdings nicht, dass ich anfangen sollte in Büro staubzusaugen, wenn ich Heißhungerattaken bekomme  das findet zwar sicher die Putzfrau toll, aber meine Kollegen vielleicht nicht so 

@atlas: es gibt sicher Menschen, die sich beim Abnehmen nicht so qäulen müssen, ich gehöre nicht wirklich dazu. Bei einer Tafel pro Woche bleibt es halt leider nicht, wenn man sich das erstmal wieder erlaubt, genau wie bei Kai 

Das mit weniger Schoki, wenn ich mehr trainiere, konnte ich leider noch nicht so feststellen, vielleicht kommt das ja noch, wäre super.

Ich bin gestern in ein neues Büro gezogen und hatte gehofft nun wird es ein wenig einfacher werden, meine alte Kollegin hatte immer Schokolade auf dem Tisch stehen, da war es echt schwierig. Der "neue" ist nicht so für Schokolade, das passt ganz gut.  

Allerdings was macht der gestern als erstes? Holt Marzipan-Schoko-Eier aus seiner Tasche   Aber ich habe nur eins gegessen, bin ganz stolz auf mich, das ist wirklich gut  

So und außerdem habe ich entscheiden, dass die 90er-Marke dann halt diese Woche geknackt wird. So! Das wäre doch gelacht, wenn das nicht klappen würde.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## sekt88 (8. April 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Der von sekt88 kostete da 330. Da ich den Schnickschnack nicht brauche war für mich damals die Entscheidung klar.



Ja so schnickschnak ist es nicht, sondern ein RICHTIG gunstig alternative zur Training mit Watt. Und für jemand wie ich, der nicht mehr als 2 Stunden auf ´ne Roller sitzen will, hat das VIELE Vorteilen. Eben beim gutem Wetter, habe ich mich entschlossen, 1x mal die Woche auf die Ergo um Intervallen beim Höhem Watt zu trainieren.

Ich Spare schon für einen Daum i8!


----------



## Google (8. April 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> So und außerdem habe ich entscheiden, dass die 90er-Marke dann halt diese Woche geknackt wird. So! Das wäre doch gelacht, wenn das nicht klappen würde.


Hau rein! (Nicht mit dem Essen, Gelle? ) Ich bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Antiloppe (8. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hau rein! (Nicht mit dem Essen, Gelle? ) Ich bin schon gespannt!



Jo, ich auch, das muss gehen!

Heute wird erstmal gelaufen, da habe ich inzwischen nen Ziel ich will da mitmachen: http://www.abendlauf.de/.
So nun habe ich es angekündigt, das sollte helfen sich wirklich anzumelden und den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden  
Und da ist auch Nachts, da sieht mich ja keiner laufen   

Ich stelle allerdings fest, das wenn man zwei tage in der Woche läuft, 2 Tage son bisschen Regeneration einwirft (da kann man ja trotzdem Krafttraining mache oder reiten habe ich entschieden) dann bleiben ja nur 3 Tage zum Biken  

Das geht ja eigentlich gar nicht, na ja mal schauen, aber im Moment macht Laufen Spaß also mache ich das erstmal weiter.

VG.

Antiloppe


----------



## Harry_I (8. April 2008)

Denk beim Krafttraining an die 48 Stunden Regel!
Gleiche Muskeln nur alle 2 Tage trainieren. Der Körper braucht diese Zeit um seine Strukturen zu erneuern.
Trotz weniger Kalorieenzufuhr brauchst Du ausreichend Eiweiß! Sonst dauert der Muskelkater ewig und das Krafttraining war für die Katz.

... aber das war bestimmt schon bekannt!?

_"Ich habe auf Alkohol, Rauchen, Frauen und fettes Essen verzichtet.
In zwei Wochen verlor ich 14 Tage meines Lebens!" - Oscar Wilde_


----------



## Antiloppe (8. April 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Denk beim Krafttraining an die 48 Stunden Regel!
> Gleiche Muskeln nur alle 2 Tage trainieren. Der Körper braucht diese Zeit um seine Strukturen zu erneuern.
> Trotz weniger Kalorieenzufuhr brauchst Du ausreichend Eiweiß! Sonst dauert der Muskelkater ewig und das Krafttraining war für die Katz.
> 
> ... aber das war bestimmt schon bekannt!?



Jepp, aber trotzdem danke. Da Krafttraining an Regenerationstagen liegt und diese natürlich über die ganze Woche verteilt sind mache ich kein Krafttraining an zwei Tagen hintereinander. 

Eiweiß war auch klar, aber das mit dem Muskelkater wundert mich. Ich dachte immer Muskelkater wäre schlecht und daher zu vermeiden, sprich bei unbekannten Belastungen langsam anfangen und langsam steigern? Falsch?  Das hörte sich bei dir eben so an, als wäre Muskelkater eh unvermeidlich?

VG.

Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (8. April 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Jepp, aber trotzdem danke. Da Krafttraining an Regenerationstagen liegt und diese natürlich über die ganze Woche verteilt sind mache ich kein Krafttraining an zwei Tagen hintereinander.
> 
> Eiweiß war auch klar, aber das mit dem Muskelkater wundert mich. Ich dachte immer Muskelkater wäre schlecht und daher zu vermeiden, *sprich bei unbekannten Belastungen langsam anfangen und langsam steigern?* Falsch?  Das hörte sich bei dir eben so an, als wäre Muskelkater eh unvermeidlich?
> 
> ...



Ne passt schon! Nur wenn man bei unbekannten Belastungen eben doch Muskelkater bekommt, dann soll dieser durch ausreichend Eiweiß schneller wieder vorbei gehen.

Klingt logisch, da der Muskelkater kleinste Verletzungen der Muskulatur darstellt. (Mikrozerreissungen). Diese müssen wieder hergestellt werden. Dazu braucht man die Eiweiß-Bausteine. 

... und noch besser wird es wenn man auch noch daran glaubt ;-)


----------



## LauraPeter87 (9. April 2008)

Hallo ihr, 

heute mal wieder ein Update von mir: 

28.02.08 61,3 kg 

05.03.08 56,2 kg (Sprung durch das Fasten)

09.04.08: 57,4 kg  

Ich bin wirklich positiv überrascht!!!
Hatte viel schlimmeres erwartet nach 3 Wochen ohne Biken!

Möchte mir ein Ziel für nächste WOche stecken: 56,X
Ich weiß, nur ein kleiner Schritt, aber bei mir dauert das ja leider alles etwas länger!!

Habe seit gut einer Woche meine Ernährung gut im Griff, ich hoffe das bleibt so. 

Zum Thema Light-Produkte: Bei Käse etc nutz ich die manchmal, allerdings habe ich stark den Konsum von "ohne Zucker"-Lebensmitteln zurückgefahren, da diese ja meist Süßstoffe enthalten. Kann auh sein dass es an was anderem liegt, aber seitdem ich eben diese Lebensmittel eingeschränkt habe, klappts besser mit der Ernährung!!


----------



## Boardercrime (9. April 2008)

16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90.0 cm
30.01.2008 G: 85.5 KG BU: 89.0 cm
06.02.2008 -- Refeed Woche (Ferien ) --------------
13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm 
09.04.2008 G. 83.1 KG BU: 85.0 cm

Letzte Woche haben mir gleich 3 Leute gesagt das ich sehr abgenommen habe,obwohl mir das selber gar nicht so aufgefallen ist  
Bin aber immer noch ein Berg in der Landschaft,hihi.
Ziel bis 30. April < 79.x KG !!


----------



## Ivan123 (9. April 2008)

_"Ich habe auf Alkohol, Rauchen, Frauen und fettes Essen verzichtet.
In zwei Wochen verlor ich 14 Tage meines Lebens!" - Oscar Wilde_[/QUOTE]

Wilde war homosexuell...........


----------



## Harry_I (11. April 2008)

196 cm, Ziel 98,x kg seit ca. 3 Wochen erreicht.

Vorgestern 98,8 kg. Heute 100,6 kg.

Genausowenig wie man in 2 Tagen 2 kg abnehmen kann, kann man auch in 2 Tagen nicht 2 kg zunehmen. (ich habe mich normal ernährt, bei einem Tagesumsatz von ca. 3500 Kcal hätte ich über 10000 Kcal pro Tag essen müssen).
Mir ist klar, dass es sich überwiegend um Wassereinlagerungen durch die Superkompensation des Trainings von Vorgestern handeln muss.

Aber gerade dieses Pi mal Daumen "müsste" stimmt mich ein wenig nachdenklich. War das Training wirklich so gut? Ist alles nur Glykogen und Wasser? Oder sind vielleicht schon 300 g Fetteinlagerung dabei?

Nun meine Frage: Läßt sich mit einer Körperfettwaage - also diese Wiederstandsmesser so für 25,- EURO - messen, ob bei der Gewichtszunahme schon Fett dabei ist, oder ob es sich wirklich nur um Wassereinlagerungen handelt?

Hat jemand so ein Teil in Benutzung und kann sagen ob die Wassereinlagerungen auch als solche interpretiert werden? 

Ich weiß, dass die Werte von Waage zu Waage sehr unterschiedlich sind. Wenn man aber immer auf der gleichen Waage zur gleichen Zeit (Morgens nach dem pinkeln) misst, erhält man dann aussagekräftige Vergleichswerte? Kann man also auch Fetteinlagerungen im 100g-Bereich erkennen? Wie schwanken Eure KF-Prozent welche ja mit Kommastellen angezeigt werden?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. April 2008)

Vergiss die Körperfettwaagen, die taugen nix....
Entweder Hautfalten Messung, oder aber ganz genau für ein paar Euro in einer Klinik....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (11. April 2008)

Genau, schliesse mich Stolli an, ich benutzte noch zusätzlich das Massband um meine Wampe zu messen. Meistens 1 kilo weniger->1 cm weniger Umfang.


----------



## ThK (11. April 2008)

Es ist mal wieder soweit.
Gewichtsupdate 

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)

Diese Woche nur 0,7kg abgenommen.
Aber zugegebener Weise hatte ich auch irgendwie meine "Fresswoche".
Böse hinterhältige "Doppelkekse" *hehe*


----------



## Kupferle (11. April 2008)

Insania schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder soweit.
> Gewichtsupdate
> 
> Alter: 28
> ...



Ich frag mich wie Ihr das alle macht mit der schnellen Gewichtsabnahme..eßt Ihr gar nix mehr oder ist mein Körper so anderst?
In 10 Wochen 16kg-wenn das reines Fett ist, sind das 112000 kcal!!

Find ich echt beeindruckend...bei mir gehts in sehr sehr kleinen Schritten...bis vor zwei Wochen, max 2,5- 3 kg im Monat.Wobei das hoffentlich nur Fett war...
Grüßle Sascha


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. April 2008)

Von 3 kg im Monat träum ich... 

Bin gespannt, ob ich mein Ziel 56,X am Mittwoch erreichen kann.


----------



## x-rossi (11. April 2008)

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 28.03.2008 - 81,7 kg
freitag 04.04.2008 - 81,3 kg
freitag 11.04.2008 - 80,9 kg

jaja, seit google mich im naturfreundehaus skeptisch angeschaut hat, weil ich nach dem guten bienenstich und einer (sehr faden) linsensuppe zusätzlich noch ein stück kuchen verdrücken wollte, habe ich meine ernährung nochmals überdacht  

und ... es läuft wieder, wenn auch etwas langsamer. weil momentan gibts noch 2x am tag 250 g quark zusätzlich (wie ist das eigentlich mit milchprodukten und prostatakrebs?) und ausserdem muss hier und da ein apfelkuchen dann doch sein  

-



Harry_I schrieb:


> Ziel 98,x kg seit ca. 3 Wochen erreicht.
> 
> Heute 100,6 kg.
> 
> ...


worauf stützt du dich in dieser aussage?

wenn ich das so lese muss ich denken, dass du überwiegend sehr harte und intensive trainingseinheiten absolvierst, um einen derart hohen "superkompensations-level" zu erreichen in nur 2 tagen. und so viel ich weiß, sind regelmäßige harte einheiten kontraproduktiv.

zum begriff superkompensation: da gehts doch in erster linie um eine leistungsanpassung in form von muskelwachstum, also anreicherung von eiweiß, oder irre ich mich da?
aber du betonst immer wieder die glykogen-superkompensation. die wird aber erzielt, indem du deine ernährung ein paar tage lang in den kh reduzierst und gleichzeit harte einheiten trainierst.
ist das bei dir denn der fall?

denn wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann habe ich während meiner gewichtsabnahme keine schwankungen gehabt, es sei denn, ich habe mich nicht gut (zu viel "von allem bösen") ernährt. und ich trainiere nach einem trainingsplan, ich fahre viel und da bleibt das gewicht höchstens mal stehen für 3 tage. aber dann geht es wieder runter. eine "superkompensation" lese ich auf der waage also nicht ab, merke sie jedoch vielleicht beim fahren.

ich weiß nicht, ob ich dir jetzt den tipp geben darf, aber wenn du dich mit "der zahl" 98,X am wohlsten fühlst, dann versuch doch mal auf 96,X runter zu kommen, damit du durch die superkompensation nicht mehr über die 99,0 kommst  

darüber hinaus interessiert mich auch, ob dein wasserkonsum regelmäßig ist, oder ob du mal mehr und mal weniger wasser (über die woche gesehen)  zu dir nimmst.


----------



## no name2606 (12. April 2008)

hay leute, das ist mein erster beitrag in diesem forum, verzeiht mir wenn ich ein bischen vom tehma abweiche. 
also mein körpergewicht beträgt 110kg.
meine körpergröße beträgt 167cm.

ich bin ein 25 jahre alter mann und mein bmi ist am explodieren!!
jetzt reichts, ich will wieder gut aussehn 
ich bin alleinerziehend und habe dem entsprechend wenig zeit, das einzige was ich an sport treiben kann (und das mit leidenschaft) ist biken. 

so jetzt brauche ich dies bezüglich hilfe, beim kauf einer federgabel:
ich fahre (würde) viel auf der straße oder an der isar entlang.
ich habe ein hardtail und würde aber auch gerne im wald fahren wo es größere wurzeln gibt. mein problem ist das ich auf meinem rahmen keine scheibenbremsaufnahme habe und auch wenn würde ich gerne bei meiner hs 33 bleiben.
ich habe als erstes mit einer recon 351 u-turn geliebeugelt.
dann wurde mir von einem fachhändler aber geraten das es bei meinem gewicht besser währe wenn ich eine dual air fahren würde weill die besser auf mein gewicht abgestimmt werden kann.(stimmt das überhaupt???) 
darauf hin habe ich mit einer reba race gelieb. aber ich würde gerne mehr federweg haben.
mein entschluß stand nach zwei wochen fest... ich will eine 
rock shox revelation 426 130-100 air u-turn 2008 http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/allmountain/revelation/#tab1
das problem ist nur das ich keine einzige all mountain mit cantis gefunden habe.:kotz:
was soll ich tun ??


----------



## x-rossi (12. April 2008)

moin moin und willkommen im club,

da hast du dir ja einiges - und das sogar unter erschwerten bedingungen - vorgenommen. respekt! dein wunschgewicht dürfte dann wohl irgendwo bei 75 kg und darunter liegen. das wären dann 35 kg die es gelten würde, abzunehmen.

ich habe dazu zwei meinungen:


eine teure revelation an ein altes hardteil zu schrauben, wäre zu schade.
jedoch nicht, wenn du die gabel zu einem späteren zeitpunkt an eine "richtiges" all-mountain mtb mitnehmen würdest. aber in der regel sind bei "neuen" rädern gabeln meistens schon dran. du müsstest dann den mechaniker bitten, deine gabel einzubauen, wenn die von der schaftlänge noch passen sollte.

nächste frage: hast du ein bisschen geld (solltest du jetzt natürlich nur dir selber beantworten   )? ich sehe 2 möglichkeiten, geld zu investieren. fahre erst mal mit deinem alten hardtail (ohne neue federgabel, so wie es ist) nur an der isar oder auf der straße entlang, bis du 90-80 kg erreicht hast und spare dir für diesen zeitpunkt (90-80 kg) monat für monat einen betrag deiner wahl und möglichkeit zusammen und kauf dir dann "ein richtig neues" mtb.

dieses mtb muss noch nicht mal hochpreisig sein. im gegenteil - du könntest z.b. auch im märz/april 2009 versuchen, ein preisreduziertes vorjahresmodell von 2008 zu kaufen. da muss man manchmal aber glück haben im richtigen moment um zuschlagen zu können.

nur mal ein beispiel anhand des Lapierre X-Control 313 (2007): uvp in 2007 1.999 , jetzt gerade noch zu bekommen für 1.666 : klick. und ich denke mal es wäre sogar legitim, den preis um noch weitere 150-200  zu drücken.

da kommt mir gerade eine idee: die revelation ist mit knapp 700  ja auch nicht gerade billig. mal angenommen, das Lapierre X-Control 313 (2007) wäre mit 46 cm rahmenhöhe genau dein ding, könntest du dir dann vostellen, das rad bei dem händler mit 700  anzuzahlen und den rest in raten zu begleichen? hab mal recherchiert. das rad könnte gerade richtig für dich sein: klick. 

keine ahnung, wie viele fliegen das jetzt wären ... aber für mein empfinden wären das schon jede menge, die du mit einer klappe schlagen könntest:


kein kompromiss zwischen altem rad und neuer gabel
super schnäppchenpreis für eines "der" hochgelobten all-mountain bikes in 2007
ein nigelnagelneues fahrgefühl
= top motivation

ich verstehe, dass du durch deine private situation vielleicht nicht so denken darfst, wie ich es mir jetzt "so ganz einfach" vorstelle. aber wenn es finanziell bei dir doch so klappen könnte, dann würde ich das so machen.

mehr tipps fallen mir nicht ein, sorry!


----------



## no name2606 (12. April 2008)

danke für die tipps, ich glaube du hast recht.
ich hab so wie so nach einem neuen rahmen geschaut am liebsten währe mir der cube ams 125 in black, aber das 313 x-control ist auch ein schönes bike.
ich wollte es nach und nach aufbauen, aber zum zeitpunkt der fertigstellung währe ich bei einem preis von ungefähr 2500,- wenn ich es fertig kaufen würde währe der preis bei ungefähr 1800,-.
das mit der anzahlung, darüber habe ich noch garnicht nachgedacht, aber ich glaube das währe die lösung.
ja das mache ich 
trotzdem brauche ich eine gabel (race) für den anfang.
darf ich eine mit stahlfedern fahren? oder sollte es mintesten eine solo air sein
und überhaupt was füer eine sollte ich nehmen, die sollte nicht mehr als 150,-
und mit cantis sein wenn es geht auch mit lock out.


----------



## x-rossi (12. April 2008)

bei gabeln im speziellen kenn ich mich dann leider nicht so aus. 

aber jede menge orientierung findest du auf jeden fall hier.

gruß
rossi


----------



## Google (12. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> jaja, seit google mich im naturfreundehaus skeptisch angeschaut hat, weil ich nach dem guten bienenstich und einer (sehr faden) linsensuppe zusätzlich noch ein stück kuchen verdrücken wollte, habe ich meine ernährung nochmals überdacht


 Ich mach doch gerne Deinen Coach. Einer muß Dir ja auf die Finger kloppen  .

Die Revelation, - und zwar genau die angesprochene - hab ich aber bei Action Sports für 400  gesehen und mein Dealer hat sie für den Preis auch für mich besorgt  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (13. April 2008)

Samstags-Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
Samstag 23.02.2008 - 93,6 kg
Samstag 01.03.2008 - 92,7 kg
Samstag 08.03.2008 - 91,0 kg (Woche Touren fahren auf Gran Canaria)
Samstag 15.03.2008 - 90,8 kg
Samstag 22.03.2008 - 90,0 kg
Samstag 28.03.2008 - 90,7 kg
Samstag 05.04.2008 - 90,5 kg
Sonntag 13.04.2008 - 90,0 kg

Diese blöde 90er Marke.   Na ja war mit nassen lange Haaren nach dem Duschen  

Also dann halt nächste Woche drunter bleiben. Allerdings wird es nächste Woche echt schwierig, ich bin von DI bis DO auf Dienstreise in Frankfurt, da wird das nix mit Sport an den drei Tagen, weil DI und MI abends wech  

Ich muss da öfter hin dieses Jahr, mal sehen das ja nun nicht so weit wech vom Taunus, vielleicht kann man sich da ja irgendwo gut nen Rad leihen oder so. Sonst muss ich halt laufen wenn ich in Frankfurt bin. Mal schauen. Und vernünftig essen fällt mir auf Dienstreisen auch schwerer als sonst. 

Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## no name2606 (13. April 2008)

hay, kann mir jemand sagen ob die aussage, das schwere fahrer besser dual air fahren sollen stad federn, weill die besser zum einstelen auf das jeweilige gewicht sind??
also ich spreche von federgabeln.


----------



## ko5tik (13. April 2008)

Es ist halt eine Aussage.  Und soll auf dem Gewissen von aussagenden bleiben  

Fakt ist,  das es sich nicht lohnt bei übergewichtigen Fahrern auf leichte 
Komponente zu achten. 

Klar kann man Luftdruck besser einstellen, wie Federhärte.   Aber ob man es wirklich so genau braucht...

German-A behauptet dass die Stahl/Öl besser anspricht, und empfielt es sogar ausdrücklich für leichetere Fahrer.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. April 2008)

Schneeflocke schrieb:


> Nachtrag: meine größte Herausforderung letzte Woche: unzählige Süßigkeiten bei der Arbeit ablehnen  (Es ist wirklich unglaublich was mir letzte Woche alles angeboten wurde: Schokolade, Kekse, und dann stand da noch eine 1kg-Dose mit Haribo Naschzeug)



Wobei Haribo noch das gesündeste ist von dem was du aufgezählt hast, vorallem haben die Bärchen am wenigsten Kalorien.....soweit ich weiß..
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## tschobi (14. April 2008)

no name2606 schrieb:


> hay, kann mir jemand sagen ob die aussage, das schwere fahrer besser dual air fahren sollen stad federn, weill die besser zum einstelen auf das jeweilige gewicht sind??
> also ich spreche von federgabeln.



Federgabeln mit Feder sprechen immernoch am besten an und sind robuster.
Luftgabeln sind halt leichter und besser einzustellen.

Feder wäre also für dein Gewicht die bessere Wahl, aber das Problem ist, das es für dein momentanes Gewicht nur schwer eine passende Feder gibt. 

Ein Beispiel von mir:
Fahre dieses Allmountain:



Die pike ist einfach Sahne. Vor allem mit Steckachse  

Aber die stärkste Serienfeder wird nur noch mit 82+ angegeben.




Bis 100kg ist das alles top. Alles darüber federt schon sehr stark. 
Von daher hat dein Händler schon ein wenig recht. Die Luftgabel kann man dann auf jeden Fall abstimmen. Der dazu benötigte hohe Druck ist natürlich auch nicht gerade förderlich für die Dichtungen,.....

Bei meiner Frau ist das schon in der anderen Richtung schwierig. Sie hat mit 48kg schon Probleme vernünftige Federelemente zu finden.
Die meisten Luftgabeln sprechen bei diesen Drücken nicht zufriedenstellend an.
Somit sind wir jetzt bei einer tora mit der schächsten Feder gelandet. Das funzt super. Der sag stimmt jetzt auch . 





Von daher ist es sicher sinnvoll erst auf 90-100kg zu kommen und sich dann mit einem neuen bike mit Luft oder Feder zu belohnen.
Oder halt nur eine Gabel mit Cantis. Gibt bestimmt eine.


----------



## Google (14. April 2008)

*Wöchentliches Update*

Da ich mich ja sozusagen schon in der Nachsorge befinde, hab ich nun die Wochenschritte während der Diätphase rausgelassen. Ich berichte nur noch von Woche zu Woche, hoffe das Gewicht zu halten. Vielleicht ist ja noch mein Wunschgewicht auf Dauer drin, wenns aber wieder auf 82 hochgeht, ist`s auch gut  

*Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG*

25.02.2008: 82,0 KG Fettanteil: 17,4 %, Muskel 40,6 % Zielgewicht erreicht  

07.04.2008: 80,5 KG, Fettanteil 16,5 %, Muskel 40,9 %
14.04.2008: 79,8 KG, Fettanteil 16,1 %, Muskel 41,0 %

*Statement letzte Woche:*

....mal schauen was das Gewicht sagt, wenn ich wieder regelmässig aufs Rad steige.

*Statement Heute*

Die erste Woche wieder regelmäßig gebiked wenn auch verhalten und es geht weiter runter...Obwohl ich am Freitag ziemlich gesündigt habe  : 1. Alohool (mußte mal wieder sein), 2. meine Frau hatte einfach zu gut gekocht, 3. Dann wars auch egal, dass ich noch Eis weggefuttert hatte  Ich denke jetzt ist nicht mehr viel drin mit dem Gewicht. Eigentlich leg ich`s ja auch gar net mehr drauf an abzunehmen. Es kommt wie es kommt.

@[email protected] Gratuliere  Nächstes Update bist Du auf alle Fälle UNE (Unter NEunzig)  

Grüße


Google


----------



## sHub3Rt (14. April 2008)

darf ich mal so ein bischen OT-mäßig fragen wie ihr an die körperfett-werte kommt? sind das messungen aus nem studio oder arzt oder sind das ergebnisse von kAwelchen rechnungen? mich würd nämlich auch mal interessieren wieviel anteile von mir aus fett bestehen^^


----------



## Harry_I (15. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> zum begriff superkompensation: da gehts doch in erster linie um eine leistungsanpassung in form von muskelwachstum, also anreicherung von eiweiß, oder irre ich mich da?
> aber du betonst immer wieder die glykogen-superkompensation. die wird aber erzielt, indem du deine ernährung ein paar tage lang in den kh reduzierst und gleichzeit harte einheiten trainierst.
> ist das bei dir denn der fall?



Den Effekt von Gewichtszunahme nach einem intensivem Training (leerfahren)  müssten doch auch noch andere merken? 

Wenn ich meine Glykogenspeicher leere, dann werden diese wieder aufgefüllt und zwar über den Normalzustand hinaus. Das Glykogen lagert Wasser in die Muskulatur mit ein. Dies geschieht bei mir  auch ohne Kohlehydratmast und nach einmaligem Traininig. 

Mit Eiweiß oder Muskelzuwachs hat das nichts zu tun. Beiss Dich nicht so sehr an dem Begiff "Superkompensation" fest. Dieser wird für vieles hergezogen. Im Moment meine ich einfach das (Über-) auffüllen der Glykogendepot in der Muskulatur.



x-rossi schrieb:


> darüber hinaus interessiert mich auch, ob dein wasserkonsum regelmäßig ist, oder ob du mal mehr und mal weniger wasser (über die woche gesehen)  zu dir nimmst.



Wasser (Flüssigkeit) nehme ich einfach ausreichend zu mir. Die Gewichtsmessung ist Morgens nach dem Wasserlassen. Somit schließe ich dies als Grund für Gewichtsschwankungen aus. 



x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn ich das so lese muss ich denken, dass du überwiegend sehr harte und intensive trainingseinheiten absolvierst, um einen derart hohen "superkompensations-level" zu erreichen in nur 2 tagen. und so viel ich weiß, sind regelmäßige harte einheiten kontraproduktiv.



Hartes Training ist kontraproduktiv? Schlecht für welches Ziel?
Um den Fettstoffwechsel zu trainieren, dann ja. Allerdings bin ich die letzten Jahre (Jahrzehnte) ganz gut ohne diesen zurecht gekommen. Meine Wettkampfbelastungen waren immer deutlich unter 90 Minuten. 
Vielleicht habe ich einen ausgesprochen schlechten Fettsäurenstoffwechsel, so dass mein Glykogen sehr schnell zur Energiebereitstellung hergezogen wird und ich damit auch schneller "leer" bin.
Es kann sein, dass andere (zum Beispiel Du), das komplette Training über die Fettsäuren als Energielieferant bestreiten, während ich mein Glykogen verbrutzle.

Da ich wegen Familie (Haus, Frau, 3 Kinder) nur so 2-3 mal pro Woche (richtig) trainiere, besteht keine Gefahr des Übertrainings. Und wenn ich schon Zeit für das Training habe, dann wird auch meist intensiv (und nicht zu lange) trainiert.


x-rossi schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ob ich dir jetzt den tipp geben darf, aber wenn du dich mit "der zahl" 98,X am wohlsten fühlst, dann versuch doch mal auf 96,X runter zu kommen, damit du durch die superkompensation nicht mehr über die 99,0 kommst



Du darfst mir immer Tips geben! Vielleicht mache ich das sogar. Wobei ich im Moment ganz zufrieden bin. (optische und gefühlte Fettfaltendicke)

Die Anfrage bezog sich ja nur auf eine objektive Messung welche meine Gewichtsschwankungen durch Glykogen+Wasser außen vor lässt.
Um evtl. (neue) Körperfetteinlagerungen erkennen zu können. (nicht erst nach einer Woche, wenn sich das Gewicht wieder stabilisiert hat).


----------



## x-rossi (15. April 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Den Effekt von Gewichtszunahme nach einem intensivem Training (leerfahren)  müssten doch auch noch andere merken?


ne, ich z.b. eben nicht. zwar bin ich am sonntag ca 3 h auf 80-90% gefahren, was für ein "leerfahren" mehr als ausreichend sein sollte, bin die letzten 2 tage aber nicht mehr als 0,4 kg schwerer geworden. 



Harry_I schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Glykogenspeicher leere, dann werden diese wieder aufgefüllt und zwar über den Normalzustand hinaus. Das Glykogen lagert Wasser in die Muskulatur mit ein. Dies geschieht bei mir  auch ohne Kohlehydratmast und nach einmaligem Traininig.


du musst ja riesige beine haben, wenn du "zusätzlich" zum hauptlagerbestand noch weitere 2 kg wasser+glykogen einlagern kannst.




Harry_I schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsmessung ist Morgens nach dem Wasserlassen. Somit schließe ich dies als Grund für Gewichtsschwankungen aus.


dann machen wir beide das so.




Harry_I schrieb:


> Hartes Training ist kontraproduktiv? Schlecht für welches Ziel?


hier hättest du mich genauer zitieren können. meine betonung lag auf "überwiegend" und "regelmäßig".



Harry_I schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich einen ausgesprochen schlechten Fettsäurenstoffwechsel, so dass mein Glykogen sehr schnell zur Energiebereitstellung hergezogen wird und ich damit auch schneller "leer" bin.


auch als absoluter laie darf ich hier staunend skeptisch sein. 2 kg wasser+glykogen "zusätzlich" einlagern zu können, halte ich für phantastisch. da eine deiner fragen aber auch unsicherheiten darüber offenbarte, ob bei den 2 kg eventuell noch fett dazu zu zählen sei, lässt sie auf ein schlecht organisiertes training und/oder schlechte ernährung schlussfolgern. klingt eigentlich logisch, oder? weil, wenn das training effektiv und die ernährung im rahmen bleibt, solltest du eher fett verlieren.




Harry_I schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass andere (zum Beispiel Du), das komplette Training über die Fettsäuren als Energielieferant bestreiten, während ich mein Glykogen verbrutzle.


das stimmt! 80-90 % der gefahrenen kilometer verbringe ich im ga1-bereich. 



Harry_I schrieb:


> Da ich wegen Familie (Haus, Frau, 3 Kinder) nur so 2-3 mal pro Woche (richtig) trainiere, besteht keine Gefahr des Übertrainings. Und wenn ich schon Zeit für das Training habe, dann wird auch meist intensiv (und nicht zu lange) trainiert.


keine kontinuität = schwankendes gewicht, möchte jetzt frei behaupten dürfen.

alles in allem: tschakka, du schaffst das schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. April 2008)

... inzwischen sind es 4 Wochen ohne Rad... 

Werde mich morgen oder Donnerstag wieder auf die Waage stellen. 

@x-rossi: Klappts mit deiner Ernährung wieder?



Nachher kann ich meine Blutergebnisse abfragen, denke aber nicht, dass es da was außergewöhnliches gibt. 

Am Donnerstag is dann große Untersuchung angesagt. Bin gespannt. Hoffentlich findet der Arzt was - und hoffentlich ist das dann behandelbar. 
Ich mag so nicht mehr weiterleben müssen


----------



## x-rossi (15. April 2008)

bei mir klappts wieder bestens, danke der nachfrage


----------



## Boardercrime (16. April 2008)

16.01.2008 G: 88.0 Kg BU: 91.0 cm KFA: ca. 12%
23.01.2008 G: 86.6 KG BU: 90.0 cm
30.01.2008 G: 85.5 KG BU: 89.0 cm
06.02.2008 -- Refeed Woche (Ferien ) --------------
13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm
09.04.2008 G. 83.1 KG BU: 85.0 cm
16.04.2008 G: 82.5 KG BU: 85.0 cm

Mit bewusster Ernährung halte ich wunderbar mein Gewicht, aber mein Traininspensum leidet unter dem April-Wetter....
Deshalb ab morgen wieder -> Heilfasten !
Ziel 30.April < 79.999999


----------



## LauraPeter87 (16. April 2008)

@Boardercrime: Schon wieder fasten? Das sollte ich vielleicht auch nochmal tun  
Wie lange diesmal?


----------



## ThK (16. April 2008)

Fasten ist immer so anstrengend 
Zumindest für die Leute um mich rum.
Hoffe das ich bis zum Sommer an die U80 komme, dann wird alles gut *g*


----------



## Boardercrime (16. April 2008)

LauraPeter87: Habe mir vorgenommen 7 Tage plus 3 Aufbautage. Mir gings einfach super während dem fasten und einfacher gehts nun wirklich nicht ein paar kilos abzuwerfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. April 2008)

ups, Doppelposting...


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2008)

Update 

11.02. 83,6kg; Körperfett 18,6%
10.03. 82,6kg; Körperfett 18,1%
01.04. 82,7kg; Körperfett 17,7%
15.04. 83,7kg; Körperfett 18,4% =+1kg 

Ziel 80kg...

Tja, seit Ende Winterpokal und nach dem geilen Urlaub mit dem MTB auf Malle ist meine Motivation im Keller. Auf der Rolle war ich nur noch 2x und nicht mehr 2x die Woche...

Gerade am WE bekomme ich noch Lust auf radeln. Bierchen und Fressen (anders kann ich das futtern nicht nennen) tun wohl das übrige. Bauch wird wieder dicker.

Any ideas...?

frustrierte grüße
Carsten


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 11.02. 83,6kg; Körperfett 18,6%
> 10.03. 82,6kg; Körperfett 18,1%
> ...



Hallo Carsten!
Liegt eindeutig am Wetter. Warte noch ein paar Tage/Wochen und die Motivation kommt von alleine.
Würde mich übrigens über eine gemeinsame Tour freuen.
Gruß!
Peter


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2008)

Hi Peter,
Freitag nachmittag 7G, Sonntag die Blitzfitz-Tour.

Viel anmelden hilft viel hoffe ich...

Wenn Freitag Interesse, meld dich kurz. Für andere natürlich auch offen 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> Freitag nachmittag 7G, Sonntag die Blitzfitz-Tour.
> 
> Viel anmelden hilft viel hoffe ich...
> ...



Hallo Carsten!
Da muss ich leider passen. Freitag nachmittag gehöre ich noch zum arbeitenden Volk. Und am Sonntag fahre ich zum Weltcup-Auftakt nach Houffalize und schaue den Profis zu. Zum Erhalt eines Motivationsschubes ist so ein Weltcuprennen übrigens eine tolle Alternative!
Peter


----------



## Harry_I (17. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 11.02. 83,6kg; Körperfett 18,6%
> 10.03. 82,6kg; Körperfett 18,1%
> ...



Vor dem "Fressen" einen Apfel essen! Ohne Apfel gibts nix! (den Apfel noch vor der Bestellung bzw. Auffüllen des Tellers essen!

Dies als erster kleiner Schritt. Fördert die Einstellung zum Essen und der Heißhunger ist auch nicht mehr so da. 

Sollte das nicht helfen, iss 2 Äpfel (oder 1 Apfel + 1 Birne + 1 Karotte + 1 Gurke + 1 paar Radischen + 1 Liter Wasser + 1 Sellerie, ....)
Wenn Du dann immer noch "fressen" kannst, dann Hut ab - Dir ist nicht zu helfen ;-)

Harry


----------



## LauraPeter87 (17. April 2008)

Hallo, 

wie erwartet - Arzt hat nichts gefunden. EKG sei super gewesen, auch Lungenfunktion sei absolut unauffällig. 
Hat mich nochmals abgehört, auch kein Befund. Er meinte das Herz hört sich sehr gut an. 
Blutdruck war mit 100 zu 65 etwas niedrig...

Jetzt gehts in 2 Wochen zum Lungenfacharzt, Belastungs-Asthma ausschließen und Lunge nochmal durchchecken. Wenn wieder kein Befund - Belastungs-EKG. 
Wenn das auch nichts bringt, Herz-Ultraschall. 

Immerhin meinte der Arzt nicht "Alles ok, Tschüss".

Mein Rad steht jetzt seit 4 Wochen. Ich geh nur schwimmen und schau, dass ich viel zu Fuß erledige. 
Aber das Gewicht ist deprimierend und der Sport auch. 

Ich bin ratlos  

Laura


----------



## Harry_I (17. April 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Mein Rad steht jetzt seit 4 Wochen. Ich geh nur schwimmen und schau, dass ich viel zu Fuß erledige.
> ...



Wenn Du "eigentlich" gerne Rad fährst, dann mach doch ein wenig Technik-Training. So Sachen wie Balancieren, Räderversetzen, Rückwärtsfahren, Bunnyhop, Sidehop, Wheely usw. 
Diese Sachen belasten das Herz-Kreislaufsystem nur soweit wie Du willst, sind aber auf der anderen Seite bereits Krafttraining (Rumpf, Oberkörper).
Und zwar genau die Muskeln, welche Du auch dann beim "richtigen" Biken ebenfalls gebrauchen kannst.
Vielleicht findest Du Spass daran...


----------



## teppiche (17. April 2008)

Update:

Größe: 180
Wunschgewicht 77 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am :
15.02.2008: 92 KG
01.03.2008: 89 KG (-3,0 KG)
08.03.2008: 88 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.03.2008: 87 KG (-1,0 KG) 
31.03.2008: 86 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.04.2008: 85 KG (-1,0 KG)
-----------------------------
Summe:                -7,0 KG

(noch ein halbes Kilo, dann ist Halbzeit)


----------



## LauraPeter87 (17. April 2008)

@Harry: Danke für den Tipp. Vielleicht wage ich mich mal wieder aufs Rad und fahr dann aber nur ne kurze Strecke und bau dann ein paar Technik-Übungen ein! Das ist eigentlich ein guter Tipp und das macht mir auch Spaß - ich hoff nur, dass ich mich dann nicht ständig auf die Nase leg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (17. April 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Sollte das nicht helfen, iss 2 Äpfel (oder 1 Apfel + 1 Birne + 1 Karotte + 1 Gurke + 1 paar Radischen + 1 Liter Wasser + 1 Sellerie, ....)
> Wenn Du dann immer noch "fressen" kannst, dann Hut ab - Dir ist nicht zu helfen ;-)


dem stimme ich zu, bis auf den punkt mit dem wasser.

lieber 3 äpfel vor der hauptmahlzeit, als wasser. das wasser verdünnt die magensäfte unnötig, die verdauung läuft nicht mehr optimal.

das "fressen" und "naschen" habe ich mir so auch abgewöhnen können. zwischen frühstück und mittagsessen sehr gerne mal ne möhre, nen halbe kohlrabi oder nen schnitt sellerie, einen kleinen magerquark und eine banane und einen apfel hinterher.

und vor dem mittag sowieso obst und gemüse als vorspeise. von der menge her am besten genau so viel, wie die warme mahlzeit selbst. wirst staunen, wie klein die hauptmahlzeit mit der zeit wird. zum nachtisch gibts natürlich grad noch einen apfel.

lebe lang und gesund!
_grußformel auf vulkan_


----------



## tschobi (17. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dem stimme ich zu, bis auf den punkt mit dem wasser.
> 
> lieber 3 äpfel vor der hauptmahlzeit, als wasser. das wasser verdünnt die magensäfte unnötig, die verdauung läuft nicht mehr optimal.
> 
> _grußformel auf vulkan_



Das wusste ich noch garnicht. Bist du sicher. Irgendwie klingt es ja auch logisch.


----------



## x-rossi (17. April 2008)

mit wasser lässt sich so einiges verdünnen


----------



## Google (17. April 2008)

Ich sitz gerade vorm PC, gleich mit dem 2.ten Teelöffel Nutella im Mund... 

Ist das gemein?

Und keine Angst, ich werde schon nicht rückfällig. Auch das muß mal sein...Halt eben nur _mal_

Grüße

Google


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. April 2008)

Also ich hab heut ca. 300 gramm leckerstes Fleisch mit Kräuterbutter-Baguette verdrückt......hmmmm war das lecker.
Das war so genial eingelegt.
Da hatt ich dann ein leicht bedecktes Gefühl.
Noch zwei Scheibchen Ananas und ein Bröckelchen Schoko(70%) dann hats gepasst.
Gruß
Stolli
Morgen ne fette RR-Einheit geplant.....hoffentlich hälts Wetter.


----------



## x-rossi (18. April 2008)

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 04.04.2008 - 81,3 kg
freitag 11.04.2008 - 80,9 kg
freitag 18.04.2008 - 80,0 kg


läuft.


----------



## ThK (18. April 2008)

Joa dann auch mal mein aktuelles Gewicht.
Diese Woche 1,4kg weniger.
Der Sommer kann ich kleinen Schritten kommen *hrhr*

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)


----------



## Antiloppe (19. April 2008)

Samstags-Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
Samstag 23.02.2008 - 93,6 kg
Samstag 01.03.2008 - 92,7 kg
Samstag 08.03.2008 - 91,0 kg (Woche Touren fahren auf Gran Canaria)
Samstag 15.03.2008 - 90,8 kg
Samstag 22.03.2008 - 90,0 kg
Samstag 28.03.2008 - 90,7 kg
Samstag 05.04.2008 - 90,5 kg
Sonntag 13.04.2008 - 90,0 kg
Samstag 19.04.2008 - 89,6 kg

Yipieeeh! Endlich unter 90, nun muss es nur noch so bleiben. Ich glaube nun wird es etwas einfacher, diese Marke ist einfach schwierig, keine Ahnung warum.

Und nächste Woche ist auch keine Dienstreise, mehr Zeit für Sport.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## x-rossi (19. April 2008)

hallo Antiloppe,

mit welchen taktiken arbeitest du dich denn so zu deinem ziel entgegen?

gruß
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (19. April 2008)

Hi,



x-rossi schrieb:


> mit welchen taktiken arbeitest du dich denn so zu deinem ziel entgegen?



In Kurzform: Veränderte Ernährung und mehr Sport.

Etwas ausführlicher:
Sport: 
- 2 mal die Woche Laufen, habe ich erst angefangen, also noch im Aufbau, zur Zeit insgesamt 10 km die Woche
- 3 mal die Woche Biken (Touren), ca. 100 bis 120 km die Woche plus mit dem Rad zur Arbeit
- 1 mal die Woche Reiten, aber das bringt nicht viel
- 1 bis 2 mal die Woche ein bißchen Krafttraining (Hanteln)

Ernährung:
- weg von dem ganzen Dosen- oder Fastfood, also mehr selber kochen 
- kein Brot (gesundheitliche Ursache), damit aber auch weniger Käse und andere Auflage
- kein Süßkram und auch keine Chips und son Kram
- generell mehr Obst und Gemüse
- kleinere Portionen

Das ist es so grob zusammen gefasst.

Grüße,

Antiloppe


----------



## x-rossi (19. April 2008)

klingt sehr solide


----------



## Antiloppe (20. April 2008)

Denke ich eigentlich auch, aber diese 90er-Marke war irgendwie schwierig. 

Ein Großes Problem sind Süßigkeiten und die Disziplin zu haben, da komplett von fern zu bleiben, das gelingt nicht immer.  

Das Problem ist auch, dass in der nächsten Zeit viel auf Dienstreisen fahre und dass dann mit dem Sport schwieriger wird. Laufsachen kann man ja noch gut einpacken, aber Bike mitnehmen ist dann doch ein wenig aufwendiger und lohnt sich nicht für 3 Tage.

Ich habe auch schon mal über nochmal Fasten nachgedacht (habe ich vor einigen Jahren schon mal gemacht), aber dafür brauche ich Urlaub. Fasten und dann im Büro im Stress oder am besten noch auf Dienstreise sonstwo das wird mir zu anstrengend.

Mal schauen.

Antiloppe


----------



## dre (20. April 2008)

Moin, moin,

ich lesen hier nun schon einige Zeit mit und muss vielen von euch mein Respekt anzeigen. Hut ab, was ihr hier so mit Disziplin hinbekommt. Einfach toll.

Ich bin seit Anfang des Jahres dabei, noch etwas mehr darauf zu achten was, wann und wie ich esse. Abnehmen will ich nicht (1,85m mit 80 kg, 42 Jahre alt, ist o.k.), ich will nur etwas gesünder leben.
Aktuell trainiere ich für meine Marathonsaison, die in wenigen Tagen endlich in Riva beginnt.
Nun stelle ich fest, dass ich ab und zu leichte Kopfschmerzen bei Training bekommen. Ein Phänomen, das ich in all den Jahren zuvor noch nie registrieren musste. An der Belatung und/oder evtl. am Helm liegt es definitiv nicht.

Kann es sich evtl. um eine Mangelerscheinung bzgl. der Ernährung handeln? Und wenn ja, um welche?


----------



## x-rossi (20. April 2008)

vielleicht wassermangel


----------



## Google (20. April 2008)

Verkümmerte Schulter/Nackenmuskulatur ?
Halswirbelprobleme ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (20. April 2008)

Schneeflocke schrieb:


> Das war mir aber schon klar, dass das mein Schwachpunkt ist! Sobald bei der Arbeit und auch privat alles super läuft, ist die gesunde, bewußte Ernährung kein Problem. Sobald dann Unruhe und Stress aufkommt, dann wird es richtig schwierig. Wie macht ihr das denn? Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips für mich?



Wenn viel Stress war, dann gehe ich am liebsten abends erstmal biken um den Kopf freizukriegen. Danach habe ich dann zwar natürlich noch Hunger, aber der Stress ist wech und dann geht das mit der Disziplin bei den süßen Sachen besser.



Schneeflocke schrieb:


> @Antiloppe: herzlichen Glückwunsch und nicht nachlassen



Danke, ich werds versuchen 

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2008)

Schneeflocke schrieb:


> Diese Woche war sehr durchwachsen. Z.T. lief es mit dem Essen echt super (viel Obst/Gemüse, wenig Süßkram, hauptsächlich selbstgekochtes Essen, ...) und dann habe ich mich bei der Arbeit wieder so über meine Kollegen geärgert, dass ich nachmittags oder abends irgendwelches süßes Zeug oder Sandwiches gegessen habe  Das war mir aber schon klar, dass das mein Schwachpunkt ist! Sobald bei der Arbeit und auch privat alles super läuft, ist die gesunde, bewußte Ernährung kein Problem. Sobald dann Unruhe und Stress aufkommt, dann wird es richtig schwierig. Wie macht ihr das denn? *Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips für mich?*



Aber mal im Ernst.
Wenn das halt so ist, nicht  sondern 

 oder 

 oder etwas anderes, mit dem man Stress und Ärger abbauen, und gleichzeitig Spaß empfinden, kann.
Das ganze Süßkram und so ist ja schön und gut, aber was tun, wenn die Packung leer ist?
Dann kannst du dir auf der Waage die nächste Packung holen. 
Sich Süßes komplett verbieten ist sicher nicht der Weg (wenn man es durchhält und nicht wieder in alte Gewohnheiten zurückfällt ist es ab und zu sicher okay), aber *nach Ärger und Stress sollte Süßes nicht das Mittel der Wahl sein *
Leichter gesagt als getan, aber man sollte es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.
Wenn der Versuch misslungen ist, kann man immer noch Süßes hinterherscheiben 

MfG und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Wenn viel Stress war, dann gehe ich am liebsten abends erstmal biken um den Kopf freizukriegen.



Ergebnisse sind ein wenig weiter oben nachzulesen.
Glückwunsch!  

MfG Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. April 2008)

Immer erst ma schön trainieren gehen, dann bekommst du den Kopf frei.
Außerdem sinkt bei regelmäßiger körperlicher Betätigung das Verlangen nach Süßkram erheblich, ist wenigstens bei mir so.
Das hat was mit dem Gehirn zu tun, da wird irgendwas blockiert.
Aber egal, Streß mit kollegen gar nicht erst aufkommen lassen, auch mal den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein lassen dann lebt sichs leichter.
Und dann wirds auch was mit der Ernährung.
Wie sang schon Balu der Bär......"Nimm alles mit Gemütlichkeit, mit Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit"....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Immer erst ma schön trainieren gehen, dann bekommst du den Kopf frei.
> Außerdem sinkt bei regelmäßiger körperlicher Betätigung das Verlangen nach Süßkram erheblich, ist wenigstens bei mir so.
> Das hat was mit dem Gehirn zu tun, da wird irgendwas blockiert.
> Aber egal, Streß mit kollegen gar nicht erst aufkommen lassen, auch mal den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein lassen dann lebt sichs leichter.
> ...


Und bei dir ist so spät noch Party ja?  (wegen dem Smilie  )

@ Schneeflocke
Das mit der körperlichen Betätigung und dem nachlassenden Verlangen nach Süßem kann ich nur unterstreichen 

Mit Stress habe ich als Schüler nur bedingt zu tun, aber schön ist sicher anders 
Da gibt es doch nix schöneres als eine Feierabendrunde mit Bike. 

Also, probiere es mal aus,
es wirkt wahre Wunder,
Gruß Kai


----------



## dre (21. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Verkümmerte Schulter/Nackenmuskulatur ?
> Halswirbelprobleme ?



Nee, da habe ich absolut keine Probleme. Wassermangel? Ich werde einfach mal noch mher trinken. Schaun mer ma.


----------



## Harry_I (21. April 2008)

Ich bekomme von bestimmten Mineraldrinks (so Diätkrams mit Süßstoff statt Zucker) Kopfschmerzen.
Besonders wenn diese zu dick (wie meist im Original) sind. 
Das merke ich schon nach ein paar Schluck - ahh ekelhaft viel zu süß - und meine Kopfhaut zieht sich im Nacken zusammen.

Vielleicht bin ich ja auch allergisch. Gesund sind die Süßstoffe bestimmt nicht!

Hast Du vielleicht Deinen Kaffee abgesetzt? Der Gewohnheitskaffeetrinker braucht seine Droge! Sonst -> Kopfschmerzen.

Dein Ruhepuls ist o.k.? Weil Übertraining (ein Symptom kann Kopfschmerz sein) auch diesen erhöht. 
Mit Stress im Beruf und nur ein wenig zu viel an Training, kann es schnell zum Übertrainig kommen. Dann erhöhte Infektanfälligkeit. Vielleicht brütest Du bereits etwas aus.

Vielleicht ist auch einfach die Luft noch zu kalt. (Kopfschmerzen nur beim Biken oder auch beim Laufen?)


----------



## dre (21. April 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Ich bekomme von bestimmten Mineraldrinks (so Diätkrams mit Süßstoff statt Zucker) Kopfschmerzen.
> Besonders wenn diese zu dick (wie meist im Original) sind.
> Das merke ich schon nach ein paar Schluck - ahh ekelhaft viel zu süß - und meine Kopfhaut zieht sich im Nacken zusammen.
> 
> ...



Irgendwelche Mineraldingsbumgelriegelpulver gibt es bei mir nicht, da ich bei vielen Versuchen allergische Reaktionen feststellen musste. Kaffee gibt es weiterhin in rauhen Mengen, Stress ist auf einem "Normalniveau". Ich könnte mir die Sache dem hohen Wasserverlust vorstellen und werde das mal beobachten. Übertraining kann ich auch definitiv ausschließen, leider ganz im Gegenteil....


----------



## Black Evil (21. April 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja auch allergisch. Gesund sind die Süßstoffe bestimmt nicht!



Richtig ! Besonders im Kontext zu diesem Threat muß erwähnt werden, dass Süssstoffe das Hungergefühl verstärken.

Übrigens : Wußtet ihr schon, dass so mancher Orangensaft genausoviel Kalorien hat wie Cola ? Ich verdünn mir immer alles mit Leitungswasser, (Cola,Eistee usw.) und trinke auch Leitungswasser pur. Einige können das ja nicht, weil das Leitungswasser in Ballungszentren eigendlich immer schlecht ist, oder weil es ihnen einfach nicht schmeckt.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (21. April 2008)

Schon klar - die meisten Säfte haben gleich viele Kalorien wie Cola, manchmal sogar mehr (Traubensaft).
Daher verdünn ich das auch mit mindestens 2/3 Wasser. 
Aber trotzdem lieber ein paar Kalorien durch Saft als was weiß ich wie viel Zucker durch Cola!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (21. April 2008)

Wie machen die das eigentlich mit der Coke light, das die unter 2kcal hat.
Auch Süßstoff?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2008)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Richtig ! Besonders im Kontext zu diesem Threat muß erwähnt werden, dass Süssstoffe das Hungergefühl verstärken.


Ich glaube da ja nicht so recht dran...


Black Evil schrieb:


> Übrigens : Wußtet ihr schon, dass so mancher Orangensaft genausoviel Kalorien hat wie Cola ?


Ja, ich weiß. Ich habe aber auch mit Säften im Grunde wenig zu tun (sowat jibbet hier nich  )


Black Evil schrieb:


> Ich verdünn mir immer alles mit Leitungswasser, (Cola,...)...



Sowas geht gar nicht! Leitungswasser solo ist ab und zu mal okay, keine Frage. Genauso wie Cola . Aber beides zusammen geht mal gar nicht.
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber das geht einfach nicht!
Noch schlimmer ist nur in Wasser gelöstes Kakaopulver :kotz: Dann lieber verdursten 

Euch allen viel Erfolg weiterhin 
Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (21. April 2008)

@tschobi: klar, alle Light-Getränke haben statt Zucker Süßstoff und dadurch quasi keine Kalorien...


----------



## Boardercrime (23. April 2008)

13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm
09.04.2008 G. 83.1 KG BU: 85.0 cm
16.04.2008 G: 82.5 KG BU: 85.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
23.04.2008 G: 81.4 KG BU: 83.0 cm

Scheinbar gehts nun laaaangsam voran.
Die 80'er Marke wird ein harter Kampf bis ende Monat...aber Wetter soll scheinbar besser werden.


----------



## ko5tik (23. April 2008)

Tja,  Ich habe am Sonntag im Gilserberg 80 km gefahren und - sieh mal einer an - bin ich fast an meinen idealen Kapfgewicht drangekommen  
( 66.7 ).


----------



## x-rossi (23. April 2008)

tja ich finde, du bist hier im thread ein bisschen überflüssig!


----------



## ThK (23. April 2008)

So heute auch mal schwimmen gewesen so als Ausgleich zum Rad fahren ;-)

Werden das nun jede Woche einmal machen.
Mal sehen was es bringt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> tja ich finde, du bist hier im thread ein bisschen überflüssig!


Gibt es hier im Thread einen Mindest-BMI (wie bei den Models)? 
Wenn ja, wo liegt er? Gibt es evtl. ein Mindestgewicht? Wenn ja, wo liegt es?
Vielleicht ist ko5tik ja nur einen guten Meter 13 lang, weiß man's? 

Also keep 
Gute Nacht,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Boardercrime (24. April 2008)

Heute morgen: 79.9 KG  
Endlich die 80'er Marke geknackt, jupii !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (24. April 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @tschobi: klar, alle Light-Getränke haben statt Zucker Süßstoff und dadurch quasi keine Kalorien...



Danke


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Heute morgen: 79.9 KG
> Endlich die 80'er Marke geknackt, jupii !!!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!    
Wie war das? Jeder kriegt das was er verdient hat oder so, nö? 
Jetzt aber nicht die Zügel schleifen lassen 

MfG Kai


----------



## Boardercrime (24. April 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Wie war das? Jeder kriegt das was er verdient hat oder so, nö?
> Jetzt aber nicht die Zügel schleifen lassen
> 
> MfG Kai




Danke fürs Beileid  Hoffe ich kann die <79.999999 Kg bis ende Leben halten ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Danke fürs Beileid  Hoffe ich kann die <79.999999 Kg bis ende Leben halten ;-)


Bitte schön 
Ist toll, mitzuerleben, wie andere "Schallmauern" durchbrechen.
Ich habe das alles schon hinter mir. Unter 70kg sollte ich bei knapp 1,80m wohl nicht gehen. 
Aber so 72 dürfen es schon werden 

Das schaffst du schon alles 
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden,
Gruß Kai


----------



## ThK (25. April 2008)

Bei mir war es dann mal wieder eine Stillstandwoche *grml*
Naja weiter gehts ... ;-)

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg)


----------



## x-rossi (25. April 2008)

und ich habe diese woche wieder mal sauber superkompensiert. da bin ich mir GANZ SICHER!

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 11.04.2008 - 80,9 kg
freitag 18.04.2008 - 80,0 kg
freitag 25.04.2008 - 80,6 kg

vielleicht lags aber auch nur am kuchen und am quark. pfft! 0,6 kg ... was sind das schon ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

verdammt!

heute morgen hatte ich 79,9 kg. die hätten gestern besser ausgesehen


----------



## olli (26. April 2008)

Hab gerade alte und neue Bilder von mir angesehen:





   

16 kg müssen noch weg.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. April 2008)

@olli: Viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben  

Das rechte Bild sieht schon deutlich "fescher" aus als das in der Mitte - ich denke du bist auf einem guten Weg!!!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. April 2008)

Jepp, hab noch was fürs kommende Rennen am 1. Mai getan......
Jedermannrennen mit dem RR, zwar nur 75 km flach aber im Renntempo.
Gruß und noch allen viel Erfolg beim abnehmen.....
Ach mal zur Info oder Motivation, bin zur Zeit bei so 13% Körperfett(98 kilo), gemessen mit nem Caliber wewrde aber demnächst noch mal das Ganze auf der medizinischen Schiene durchziehen.
Gruß
Stoli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Jepp, hab noch was fürs kommende Rennen am 1. Mai getan......
> Jedermannrennen mit dem RR, zwar nur 75 km flach aber im Renntempo.
> Gruß und noch allen viel Erfolg beim abnehmen.....
> Ach mal zur Info oder Motivation, bin zur Zeit bei so 13% Körperfett(98 kilo), gemessen mit nem Caliber wewrde aber demnächst noch mal das Ganze auf der medizinischen Schiene durchziehen.
> ...


Ein Caliber ist was anderes  
Richtig wäre hier Cali*p*er  (* Yes Yes Yes * )

75km machst du zum lockeren Warm werden. 
Wenn du hier her kommst, wird ein anderer Wind wehen 

Bei diesem Wetter kann man ja nur abnehmen 
Das anstehende MTB-Rennen wird sicher um einiges härter 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Antiloppe (27. April 2008)

Samstags-Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
Samstag 23.02.2008 - 93,6 kg
Samstag 01.03.2008 - 92,7 kg
Samstag 08.03.2008 - 91,0 kg (Woche Touren fahren auf Gran Canaria)
Samstag 15.03.2008 - 90,8 kg
Samstag 22.03.2008 - 90,0 kg
Samstag 28.03.2008 - 90,7 kg
Samstag 05.04.2008 - 90,5 kg
Sonntag 13.04.2008 - 90,0 kg
Samstag 19.04.2008 - 89,6 kg
Samstag 26.04.2008 - 89,8 kg

Immer noch unter 90, sehr schön. Dann mal sehen, dass das nun auch mal wieder ein wenig konstanter nach unten geht. Nächste Woche ist ja wenig arbeiten und viel Zeit für Sport. Yipieeh 

Grüße Antiloppe


----------



## Google (28. April 2008)

*Wöchentliches Update* _(Seit 6 Wochen in der Nachsorge)_

*Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG*

25.02.2008: 82,0 KG Fettanteil: 17,4 %, Muskel 40,6 % Zielgewicht erreicht  

14.04.2008: 79,8 KG, Fettanteil 16,1 %, Muskel 41,0 %
28.04.2008: 79,2 KG, Fettanteil 15,9 %, Muskel 41,2 % 

(_Fett- und Muskelmessung bei Tchibo..._)

*Statement vorletzte Woche:*
Ich denke jetzt ist nicht mehr viel drin mit dem Gewicht. Eigentlich leg ich`s ja auch gar net mehr drauf an abzunehmen. Es kommt wie es kommt.

*Statement Heute*
Und trotzdem gehts noch ein bisserl runter  *Übrigens hatte ich vor 16 Jahren das letzte mal so ein Gewicht. *

Jetzt kommt noch der regelmässige Arbeitsweg mt dem Bike von 20Km einfach dazu. Wie gesagt, ich legs nicht drauf an, ich spiel nur noch Beobachter.

Grüße


Google


----------



## ThK (28. April 2008)

Erste Mai...
Gemütlich 40km fahren auf dem MTB in Mülheim a.d. Ruhr ;-)

Habe natürlich auch gestern das Wetter genutzt und hat durch Übersehen der "Radwegschilder" am Ende auch 45km abgerissen statt den geplanten mal eben 25km zum Eingewöhnen fahren *lach*


----------



## teppiche (28. April 2008)

Update:

Größe: 180
Wunschgewicht 77 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am :
15.02.2008: 92 KG
01.03.2008: 89 KG (-3,0 KG)
08.03.2008: 88 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.03.2008: 87 KG (-1,0 KG) 
31.03.2008: 86 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.04.2008: 85 KG (-1,0 KG)
25.04.2008: 84 KG (-1,0 KG)
-----------------------------
Summe: -8,0 KG

Damit hab ich Halbzeit!!


----------



## Unrest (28. April 2008)

Körpergröße: 195cm
Alter: 19
Ausgangsgewicht: 93,5kg
Wunschgewicht: 85kg
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Montag 28.04.08: 93,5kg

Ich weiß, das ist nicht "dick", aber der Speck, den ich drauf habe stört mich gewaltigst..
Vielleicht bringt der "Druck der Öffentlichkeit" ja was, wie damals beim aufhören mitm Rauchen - bin jetzt etwas über ein Jahr Nichtraucher, mit eiskaltem Entzug von 1Schachtel/Tag auf 0 innerhalb eines Tages. Das war heftig.. Aber wenn das geklappt hat, klappts auch mit dem Abnehmen. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. April 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Körpergröße: 195cm
> Alter: 19
> Ausgangsgewicht: 93,5kg
> Wunschgewicht: 85kg
> ...



Ach du lieber Gott......85 kilo bei 1,95m.... da siehste aus wie ein Hering, das wog ich auch mal, als ich mit 20 beim Bund war.
Da hatt ich sogar nur 83 kilo......das ist definitiv zu wenig, grenzt schon an  Magersucht in meinen augen.
Und mit den Mädels wirds auch nix....  die stehn nicht so auf Dürrappels.
Nee mal im Ernst, 93,5 kilo ist super, schau das du das in richtig heftige widerstandsfähige Muskulatur umwandelst, dann kommt das richtig gut.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. April 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ein Caliber ist was anderes
> Richtig wäre hier Cali*p*er  (* Yes Yes Yes * )
> 
> 75km machst du zum lockeren Warm werden.
> ...



Hmm, ich weiß dessen bin ich mir sicher....
Grüßle


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2008)

@ stolli
Und der obere Teil prallt an deiner Brust einfach so ab, wa? 

Noch 3 Tage...
Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir schon jetzt 

MfG Kai


----------



## broker (29. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

na dann will ich mich hier auch mal eintragen, vielleicht hält es ja die Motivation aufrecht.

Alter: 38
Größe: 1,87m
Anfangsgewicht: ca. 125 kg  (01.01.08)
Wunschgewicht: erstmal 100 kg (dann 96 kg)

Start (29.04.08): 120,4 kg
1. Woche (06.05.08): 1?? kg 

Ich hoffe ich kann mein jetziges Trainingspensum (3 bis 4 mal die Woche) Aufrecht halten -- ist aber auch ein gutes Gefühl mit Muskelkater am Schreibtisch zu sitzen.

Bis nächste Woche
Broker


----------



## Unrest (29. April 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Und mit den Mädels wirds auch nix....  die stehn nicht so auf Dürrappels.
> Nee mal im Ernst, 93,5 kilo ist super, schau das du das in richtig heftige widerstandsfähige Muskulatur umwandelst, dann kommt das richtig gut.
> Gruß
> Stolli



Ach die Mädel*s* sind mir eigentlich schnurzegal, mir reicht mein "Mädel". =)
Aber ich glaub du hast Recht, was das Gewicht angeht, war ein wenig illusorisch von mir gedacht.
Nichtsdestotrotz muss der Speck weg und ich bin damit dann immer noch nicht OT.  
Heißt dann wohl RHT und diätieren.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. April 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ach die Mädel*s* sind mir eigentlich schnurzegal, mir reicht mein "Mädel". =)
> Aber ich glaub du hast Recht, was das Gewicht angeht, war ein wenig illusorisch von mir gedacht.
> Nichtsdestotrotz muss der Speck weg und ich bin damit dann immer noch nicht OT.
> Heißt dann wohl RHT und diätieren.



Fang an zu pumpen und du wirst dich wundern wie schnell das geht.
Schöner Nebeneffekt ist das du deine Rumpfmuskulatur trainierst die man beim biken ganz dringend braucht. 
Seitdem ich in die Muckibude trab hab ich mit Rücken etc. kein Stress mehr. 
Gruß und viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung deiner Pläne. 
Stolli


----------



## Boardercrime (30. April 2008)

13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm
09.04.2008 G. 83.1 KG BU: 85.0 cm
16.04.2008 G: 82.5 KG BU: 85.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
23.04.2008 G: 81.4 KG BU: 83.0 cm
30.04.2008 G: 79.6 KG BU: 82.0 cm


Yeah, habe mein Monatsziel erreicht !  
Nächstes Ziel: =<79.0 kg.


----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> 13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
> ----------------------------------
> 30.04.2008 G: 79.6 KG BU: 82.0 cm
> 
> ...


mitlesen macht laune  

-


@ Harry_I, ich komme noch mal auf dein thema zurück:



Harry_I schrieb:


> Genausowenig wie man in 2 Tagen 2 kg abnehmen kann, kann man auch in 2 Tagen nicht 2 kg zunehmen. (ich habe mich normal ernährt, bei einem Tagesumsatz von ca. 3500 Kcal hätte ich über 10000 Kcal pro Tag essen müssen).
> Mir ist klar, dass es sich überwiegend um Wassereinlagerungen durch die Superkompensation des Trainings von Vorgestern handeln muss.
> 
> Aber gerade dieses Pi mal Daumen "müsste" stimmt mich ein wenig nachdenklich. War das Training wirklich so gut? Ist alles nur Glykogen und Wasser? Oder sind vielleicht schon 300 g Fetteinlagerung dabei?



ob es sich wirklich lohnt, als < amateur so viele gedanken an innerkörperliche phänomene zu verschwenden, die noch nicht mal von wissenschaftlern "aus dem stehgreif" plausibel erklärt werden können? 

ich hab jetzt auch mal geschaut, was mit meinem gewicht die letzte woche passiert ist:

freitag:.....80,6 kg
samstag:...79,9 kg
sonntag:....79,9 kg - harte odenwald-tour vollgas, abends gut gegrillt + 3bier
montag:.....80,4 kg
dienstag:....81,6 kg
mittwoch:...80,8 kg

woran soll ich die gewichtszunahme denn jetzt festmachen? und was bringt mir diese erkenntnis? "aha! viel gegessen, viel getrunken! da kommen also die kilos her".

mein zielgewicht ist übrigens 75 kg. trotz 5 kg mehrgewicht sind meine leistungen bergauf momentan mehr als ok für mich. also was jucken mich eigentlich 5 kg mehr, wenn die leistung stimmt?

was bringt es mir zu wissen, wieviel wasser und kh für die superkompensation eingelagert wird  und ist das letztendlich nicht eine tolle ausrede um ein leistungsdefizit an anderer stelle auszugleichen?

das ist meine meinung als ehemals sehr dicker (99 kg), als ich nur kotzend und schiebend mittelschwere anstiege raufkam.


----------



## Harry_I (30. April 2008)

@x-rossi

Ich wollte durch das Thema "Glykogeneinlagerungen" nur auf die (Problematik) Gewichtsschwankungen hinweisen.

Man hat gut (bis sehr gut und "hart") trainiert, statt der verbrutzelten Kalorien aber am nächsten/übernächsten Tag ein Mehrgewicht.

Das ist normal und auch nicht weiter schlimm. Nur kann ich dann eben in dieser Zeit mein tatsächliches Gewicht (Körperfettverringerung) nicht mehr kontrollieren! 
Ich muss mich auf Mutmaßungen verlassen. Habe ich zuviel gegessen, war mein Kalorienverbrauch im Training doch nicht so groß, usw.

Du sagst, Du trainierst nach Trainingsplan. Dann gehört auch der Microzyklus - also die unterschiedlichen Belastungen innerhalb einer Woche - hinzu. Dadurch können und werden auch immer Gewichtsschwankungen eintreten.

Nur gleichmäßiges (stupides) tägliches Training kann ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein. Denn dann ist sogar mit Leistungsrückgang zu rechnen.

Vielleicht wirklich nur 1 * Woche wiegen, wie es von vielen hier im Forum praktiziert wird. Dann muss aber das Training in Bezug auf diesen Wiegetag möglichst vergleichbar sein.

Was sagen denn nun die Körperfettwaagen mit ihren Komma-Prozenten?
Werden 2kg Glykogen + Wasser als Fett interpretiert oder wird sowieso immer was völlig unterschiedliches angezeigt? Wer hat denn so ein Ding?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2008)

selbst mit dem caliper ist die körperfettmessung nicht absolut glaubwürdig, ich würde mich um 300 g nicht verrückt machen wollen.

sichere indizien für eine permanente fettreduktion sind der einfachheithalber ein spiegel, mehr km/h auf dem tacho bei gleichem puls und stetige -1 kg körpergewicht, bis es halt echt nicht mehr geht, ohne leistungseinbuße.

mit körperfettwaagen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, ich benutze eine normale digitale für 5 .

auf wikipedia gibts einen artkel, den du vielleicht selber auch schon gefunden hast: >>>. dort wird auch so eine körperfettwaage erwähnt und dann habe ich mich im web nach den "schlagworten" umgeschaut. heraus kam z.b. die BC-571 Innerscan Körperanalysewaage von Tanita. im link weiter unten gibts zwei kundenrezensionen.

gibt aber auch einen tollen thread hier bei uns im forum über solche waagen bzw. deren funktionsweise und sinn.

-





*HARRY, HOL SCHON MAL DIE WAAGE!*

-

den nimmst du mir jetzt nicht übel, oder? 

viele grüße
rossi


----------



## Instantcold (30. April 2008)

So nun möchte ich mich auch diesem Thema hier anschließen   

Kurz was zu meiner Person:
Ich war mal Leistungssportler (Schwimmen) mit 6 Trainingseinheiten á 2h pro Woche und zusätzlich min. 3 Trainingseinheiten á 1-2 h Krafttraining vor dem Schwimmen.

Leider kam die Ausbildung/jetzt Arbeit dazwischen.

Damals hatte ich es schon einmal geschaft von ca. 90 kg auf 75 kg innerhalb eines Jahres zu kommen.

Nun ist das ganze leider schon fast 10 Jahre her!!

Heute starte ich mit folgenden Daten:

Alter: 25
Aktuelles Kampfgewicht: 105 kg
Ziel: ca. 80 kg
Zwischenziel für 2008: unter 95 kg
Größe: ca. 180 cm

Ich muss sagen, das ich schon seit ca. Dez 07 bis jetzt 10 kg runter habe.
Allerdings nur durch Schwimmtraining (1-2 mal / Woche) und 1-2 mal ne Runde mit meinem "alten" Bike (ca. 20 km pro Einheit)


Da ich einen Arbeitskollegen habe, den einige hier im Forum schon kennen (x-rossi), werden die Einheiten mit dem Bike nun steigen, was sicher auch an meinem Neuem Bike liegt, was ich heute bekommen habe.

Ich freue mich schon auf eine gute Zeit, die nette Unterstützung von Euch und wünsche auch allen viel Erfolg bei den persönlichen Zielen.

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Aison (30. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> selbst mit dem caliper ist die körperfettmessung nicht absolut glaubwürdig, ich würde mich um 300 g nicht verrückt machen wollen.


Macht ein DXA, schnell und relativ genau


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Da ich einen Arbeitskollegen habe, den einige hier im Forum schon kennen (x-rossi), werden die Einheiten mit dem Bike nun steigen, was sicher auch an meinem Neuem Bike liegt, was ich heute bekommen habe.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf eine gute Zeit, die nette Unterstützung von Euch und wünsche auch allen viel Erfolg bei den persönlichen Zielen.
> 
> ...


 Grüß Dich Instantcold  Bist Du der _Judoka_?  

Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Abnehmen. Du wirst Dich besser fühlen. Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren zwar _nur_ 100 KG aber das hat mich ganz schön geplättet und fertig gemacht. Ist wirklich nicht gesund soviel Gewicht mit rumzuschleppen.

Ansonsten lese ich hier in letzter Zeit richtige Erfolge. Klasse!

Grüße

Google


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. April 2008)

@Instantcold

Also jetzt nimms es mir bitte nicht übel, aber......wie kommt man von so einer drahtigen Figur und Leistungssport auf heftige 105 kilo bei 1,80m....?
Ich denke das du auch danach etwas gelebt hast......hast du das denn so gravierend aufgegeben das da nix nix mehr von über war.
Weil das grenzt in meinen Augen schon an Unvernunft, ich meine ein bißchen zunehmen ist okay.....aber gleich soviel.....wie kommts...?
Wie schon erwähnt ist nicht persönlich oder um dich zu ärgern gemeint.....bin halt neugerig.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Instantcold (30. April 2008)

Hallo Google,

nein bin nicht dieser Kollege, bin ein weiterer von gut 250  

Aber Rossi und ich haben vor nach Feierabend noch ne Runde zu drehen, nicht jeden Tag aber "regelmäßig"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (30. April 2008)

@Stolli

Deine Frage ist durchaus Berechtigt.

Ich habe damals einige Private Probleme nicht sehr gut verkraftet, hatte da auch meinen persönlichen Tiefpunkt und habe da auch selbst immer Gedacht es wird schon wieder. Gerne mehr per pn!!

Ich bin seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr wieder Regelmäßig im Wasser und trainier da, wie oben beschrieben und fahre auch mit dem Rad.

Aber nun weiß ich einiges besser als damals und habe sicherlich auch sehr viel für mich selbst gelernt, auch der Umgang mit bestimmten Situationen (Familienfeiern, z.B. Weihnachten ect.)


Aber wiegesagt, per pn gerne auch "etwas" mehr Info.

Grüße


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. April 2008)

Nee, nee dann weiß ich Bescheid.....private Gschicht´n können sowas durchaus auslösen.......dann ist alles okay.
Hauptsache du kommst wieder runter von deinem "Kampfgewicht"
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Instantcold (30. April 2008)

Der Anfang ist ja gemacht und ich weis auch wie es geht...

Nur mit Sport, zu mindest bei mir, klar spielt das essen mit eine Rolle.


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

Ich hatte damals auch persönliche Gründe: Meine Frau war schwanger, da wollte ich Ihr in nichts nachstehen  

Im Ernst. Klar gibt es Momente oder Zeiten im Leben, die einen wie auch immer aus der Bahn werfen können. Wichtig ist es, dass zu erkennen und sich wieder zu fangen, wieder stabil zu werden. 

Ich hatte damals so ein bisserl meine Midlife Crisis, wußte auf einmal  nicht mehr was ich wollte und geriet irgendwie aus dem Gleichgewicht. Sozusagen eine nachpubertäre Phase.

Bei mir hats KLick gemacht, als ich mich mal wiéder in einem Aufraffversuch befand und _versuchte_ am Main zu Joggen. War mehr ein Versuch, mehr laufen, weil ich gar nicht mehr fitt war und meine Gelenke wegen dem Gewicht Probleme machten. Da kam mir eine Radgruppe entgegen, vorneweg ein übergewichtiger Fünfziger...nach Frauen gestarrt, die sich oben ohne sonnten und dabei gegen einen Begrenzungspfosten gefahren  und schööön vom Rad _gekullert_. Schwitzend lag er da und mußte von den Mitfahrern hochgezogen werden weil er es selbst nicht schaffte. Mein Bub war da gerade ein knappes Jahr geboren und ich dachte: "Willst Du so aussehen wenn Dein Sohn 15 Jahre alt ist und von seinem Papa noch ein bisserl was abfordern wird?" Das war mein Schlüsselerlebnis! Von da an gings mit dem Gewicht bergab und mit dem Sport gings so richtig los


----------



## Instantcold (30. April 2008)

@google
Ich denke, wie du ja auch schreibst, hat jeder sein persönliches Laster und es ist wichtig das man sich nicht "gehen" lässt.

Ich persönlich finde es einfacher in einer Gruppe ein Ziel zu verfolgen, als wenn man alleine immer irgendwas versucht.

Ich freue mich auf die gemeinsamen Ziele und evtl. die ein oder andere nette Tour.


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es einfacher in einer Gruppe ein Ziel zu verfolgen, als wenn man alleine immer irgendwas versucht.


Dito! 





Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf die gemeinsamen Ziele und evtl. die ein oder andere nette Tour.


Das will ich doch hoffen  Also hau rein! Meld Dich ruhig immer mal im Verabredungsthread. Auch wenn Du evtl. noch gar nicht mitbiken willst...Oder? Ne Schnuppertour ist ja vielleicht schon drin.....Wobei es auch Überflieger gibt, die auch als ÜHU`S  mithalten können.


----------



## x-rossi (1. Mai 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Da ich einen Arbeitskollegen habe, den einige hier im Forum schon kennen (x-rossi), werden die Einheiten mit dem Bike nun steigen, was sicher auch an meinem Neuem Bike liegt, was ich heute bekommen habe.


ja guuude,

endlich schreibst du hier mit, wurde auch mal zeit  



Aison schrieb:


> Macht ein DXA, schnell und relativ genau


ooch ... ich mach das mit einem messschieber   . was kostet denn so eine knochendichtemessung?



Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es einfacher in einer Gruppe ein Ziel zu verfolgen, als wenn man alleine immer irgendwas versucht.


äh ... beziehst du das jetzt auch auf die firma     



Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf die gemeinsamen Ziele und evtl. die ein oder andere nette Tour.


2008 wird ein ganz guter trail-jahrgang, habe ich im gefühl


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe seid dem ich jetzt wieder angefangen habe vor ein paar Wochen schon 300km hinter mir gelassen, ein bissel Müntz für mein Bike ausgegeben (Zubehör und so) und so an die 7kg abgenommen. Liege nun bei 73kg und evtl wird jetzt noch 1-2 kg runter gemacht 

Von daher läuft es bei mir z.Z sehr gut. Und für 09 gibt es zwei neue Spielzeuge für mich


----------



## x-rossi (2. Mai 2008)

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 18.04.2008 - 80,0 kg
freitag 25.04.2008 - 80,6 kg
freitag 02.05.2008 - 81,6 kg (nach einer woche urlaub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

-

also diätieren tue ich seit wochen - ja eigentlich, seit ich das erste mal wieder was süßes gegessen hatte - nicht mehr. disziplin sieht wirklich anders aus. leistungsmäßig gehts zwar bergauf, doch mit dem gewicht leider nicht mehr bergab. ich pendel nur noch hin und her. die 80 kg fühlen sich schon gut an, es geht aber noch ein bisschen besser. 75 kg wären echt ok.

zielgewicht für den 30.05.2008 also: 77-76 kg! ich muss mich ab montag (ja montag, nicht heute. heute ist noch urlaub!) echt zusammenreissen. ich mags nämlich nicht, selbst gesteckte ziele nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## ThK (2. Mai 2008)

Achja.. Ich liebe Freitage *lach*
Und es geht weiter mit den "Kilo Schritten" ;-)

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg)  
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eftekhari (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
ich hab ein großes Problem. Ich bin 1,75 groß und habe seit letztem Jahr durch wenig essen und Sport von 82 bis heute 69-71kg (je nach Tagesform) abgenommen. Das weniger Essen bedeutet egtl. kein Frühstück und stattdessen 2 mal am Tag, aber egtl. auch immer in Maßen. Nun bin ich recht schlank, ich habe aber immernoch einen zu dicken Bauch (Plauze) und auch leichten Ansatz im Brustbereich, den ich mit Fahrradfahren und Fußball (zurzeit mach ich 2-3 mal Sport die Woche, wills wenns zeitlich hinkommt auf 3-4 mal erhöhen) nicht wegbekomme...hilft es da nur ein Fitnessstudio um mit Krafttraining den Fett wegzubekommen?

Im Winter habe ich nur einmal die Woche Fußball gespielt ( 1,5 Stunden recht intensiv), seit 4 Wochen fahre ich auch wieder MTB, meine Strecke ist 36km lang, relativ flach (keine Ahnung wie viel hm) und die Fahr ich halt immer so schnell ich kann. Einmal die Woche will ich dann Touren die 70km lang sind fahren oder auch mal in die Harburger Berge (wohne im Hamburger Norden)

Bin echt am verzweifeln weil ich von den Armen, Beinen so schmächtig bin aber diese problemstellen habe.

MFG
Efte


----------



## x-rossi (3. Mai 2008)

hallo Efte,

bauch und brust sind wirklich fett? und das ist garantiert nicht ein zuviel an haut? dann wird dir auch ein fitnessstudio nicht helfen. 

durch gezieltes widerstandstraining wirst du nur den muskel vergrößern, das fett aber wird bleiben. es ist also egal, wie groß die muskeln werden, ein wenig "tittchen" wirst du dann immer noch haben 

deswegen versuche lieber über die ernährung und reichlich radfahren noch mehr fett zu verlieren. die letzten paar gramm sind immer die schwersten  (natürlich kannst du zusätzlich widerstanstraining ausüben, aber ohne kalorienreduktion wirst du kein fett verlieren).

grüße
rossi


----------



## Eftekhari (3. Mai 2008)

ja, also das ist wirklich Fett! Ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen was ein zuviel an Hau sein soll ;-) aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es fett ist. Kann man beim trainieren nicht auf Ausdauer trainieren, also 20-25 Wiederholungen pro Satz? Also hilft auf keine Situps etc?

MFG
Efte


----------



## x-rossi (3. Mai 2008)

manche menschen nehmen über einen sehr kurzen zeitraum sehr viel gewicht (fett und muskelmasse) ab und dann kann es vorkommen, dass die hautoberföäche nicht genau so schnell schrumpft, wie das körpervolumen. dann hängt die haut an einem runter.

-

zu deiner frage: nein, das geht nicht!

fett nimmt man am ganzen körper gleichmäßig ab, nicht nur z.b. am bauch. oder hast du es schon einmal geschafft, nur am hals oder am linken oberschenkel fett zu werden? 

und fett reduzieren kannst du nur, indem du die aufgenommene energie aus der nahrung geringer hälst, als die über den ganzen tag verbrauchte energie.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> fett nimmt man am ganzen körper gleichmäßig ab, nicht nur z.b. am bauch. oder hast du es schon einmal geschafft, nur am hals oder am linken oberschenkel fett zu werden?


  
Sehr geile Aussage. Aber richtig ist sie auf jeden Fall. Also ich habe oben erwähntes Phänomen an mir auch noch nie beobachtet 

@ Eftekhari
Es bringt nichts, den Muskel, der unter dem Fett liegt, zu stärken (zumindest verschwindet das Fett dann nicht ausschließlich an dieser Stelle  ).
Allerdings erhöht die größere Muskelmasse den Energieverbrauch, was zu dem Effekt führt, den x-rossi beschrieben hat (man hat eher eine negative Energiebilanz und nimmt ab  ).

Am Anfang drückt der größere Muskel das Fett nur nach außen (und der von dir beschriebene Effekt verstärkt sich noch  )

Gruß Kai


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Mai 2008)

Stimmt, ich habe auch nur meinen Bauch trainiert. Sixpack ist da, nur versteckt





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## x-rossi (3. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Allerdings erhöht die größere Muskelmasse den Energieverbrauch, was zu dem Effekt führt, den x-rossi beschrieben hat (man hat eher eine negative Energiebilanz und nimmt ab  ).


sei mir nicht bös   aber über diese aussage muss ich jedesmal erneut schmunzeln. denn:

wie groß müsste der muskel denn eigentlich werden, um einen (nicht definierten) nötigen energie-mehrverbrauch zu erzielen?
ist es nach dem muskelzuwachs eigentlich gewährleistet, dass der trainierende dadurch automatisch seine essgewohnheiten umgestellt hat?

in erster linie sind dicke doch essgestört, nicht? und weil sie zu viel und zu oft essen, werden sie fett. wenn die jetzt auch noch auf muskelmasse trainieren, dann werden die doch noch hungriger im normalfall, oder? 

also so oder so: in erster linie muss die energie aus der nahrung unterhalb der des verbrauchs liegen. da muss man gar nicht an die gewichte, wenn dieser fakt unbeachtet bleibt.

fazit: erst die ernährung umstellen und danach langsam das training steigern!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo.
Also ich glaube da ehrlich gesagt auch nicht dran. Was wollen die Leute aus Deutschlands Dicken machen? Bodybuilder?

Von Ernährung umstellen und dann langsam anfangen zu trainieren halte ich wiederum nichts. Sicher wird es klappen, aber ich für mich kann sagen, dass ich es nicht schaffen würde.
Man sollte mit Sport anfangen, einen geeigneten Sport finden (einen der Spaß und einen möglichst hohen Energieverbrauch erzeugt (Beispiel Rad fahren)) und dann klappt es auch mit dem Abnehmen (oder es steckt eine Krankheit oder sonstiges dahinter  ).
Die Sache mit der Ernährungsumstellung ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, aber die Größe der Portion ist bei entsprechender Trainingsleistung doch eher zweitrangig, oder nicht?
Die Zufuhr an Kohlenhydraten und Fett durch Schokolade und sonstigem Naschkram sollte natürlich reduziert werden (wer es kann, nicht einmal auf Null  ).
Wenn man das macht, sollte es auch mit dem Abnehmen klappen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Antiloppe (3. Mai 2008)

Samstags-Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Sonntag 13.04.2008 - 90,0 kg
Samstag 19.04.2008 - 89,6 kg
Samstag 26.04.2008 - 89,8 kg
Samstag 03.05.2008 - 89,2 kg

Es bewegt sich wieder was. Gott sei Dank. Aber scheint auch ein günstiger Tag zum Wiegen gewesen zu sein. Gestern waren es 91 kg  

Gut, das es heute wieder weniger ist, ich weiß sowas kann auch mal schwangen von Tag zu Tag, aber gestern war ich echt genervt.

Viele Grüße
Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Mai 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Samstags-Status:
> 
> Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
> -----------------------------
> ...


Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. 

Kai


----------



## x-rossi (3. Mai 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Gut, das es heute wieder weniger ist, ich weiß sowas kann auch mal schwangen von Tag zu Tag, aber gestern war ich echt genervt.


kann ganz schön saugen, wenn es erst einen tag später toll aussieht. kenn ich auch  

hauptsache, es läuft!


----------



## Eftekhari (4. Mai 2008)

Hi,
danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich werde einfach weiter Radfahren und Fußballspielen und darauf achten, ausgewogener zu essen. Mein Problem ist vllt. auch das ich nur 2 mal am Tag was esse und das das Essen vllt. auch eher Ansetzt.
Aber ich kenne leute die Fressen tierisch viel und sind dabei spargeldünn ohne mehr Sport zu treiben. Ich denke das ist sowas wie mit der Sprintgeschwindigkeit, an der lässt sich auch kaum was ändern!

MFG
Efte


----------



## LauraPeter87 (4. Mai 2008)

@Eftekhari: Über die mit einem guten Stoffwechsel Gesegneten wurde hier auch schon oft diskutiert  
Ich erleb das beim Studieren täglich... letzte Woche hat eine an einem Vormittag (heißt zwischen halb 11 und 12) 6 Knoppers (!!!!!!!!!) gegessen. Und zwar die normalen, also nicht die Minis  
Hat aber ne Figur um die man sie nur beneiden kann...
Ach ja, und Sport is da natürlich auch tabu.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (4. Mai 2008)

So mal nen Zwischenbericht von mir, bin von meinen 77 auf 79,7 wieder konstant hoch gegangen =(, aber als Trost für mich, es sind Muskeln und kein Fett was mich schwerer macht...


----------



## flocu (4. Mai 2008)

3kg Muskelzuwachs?
Bist Du ein Mensch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (4. Mai 2008)

Wenn aus nem Bierbauch nen 4er Pack wird und man die einzelnen Muskeln an der Wade erkennen kann, statt nur ne runde Wölbung, glaub ja mehr als zuvor...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. Mai 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> 3kg Muskelzuwachs?
> Bist Du ein Mensch?



Na ja der gute Herr Yoah trainiert wenigstens richtig, dann kommen auch die Muckis.......

@Stefan_Yoah

Kompliment mein lieber, als so weiter.
Muskeln schützen und halten dich fit.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Mai 2008)

Ja ja, der Stefan erzählt immer viel, wenn der Tag lang ist 

Spaß beiseite:
Also ich glaube ihm mittlerweile fast alles. 
Seht euch seine Fotos an.
Er rollt nicht einfach so durch die Welt, sondern er heizt sehr intensiv durch die Wälder (und macht sicher hier und da auch noch das ein oder andere, was die Muskeln wachsen lässt  ).
Vorher war er ja mehr so der unsportliche Typ , aber heute 
Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an ihm und lasst es krachen. 
Ich für meinen Teil werde die Tage mal wieder auf die Waage hüppen (mal sehen, ob ich das schöne Wetter habe nutzen können  ).

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja ja, der Stefan erzählt immer viel, wenn der Tag lang ist
> 
> Spaß beiseite:
> Also ich glaube ihm mittlerweile fast alles.
> ...



Ja mach mal das du was wirst.......im Sommer muß das T-Shirt spannen aber net am Bauch.....  
Aber Scherz beiseite, der Stefan macht wenigstens was und hat in meinen Augen nen eisernen Willen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (4. Mai 2008)

Danke für die ganzen Komplimente, aber das mit dem Mukki Aufbau bleibt einfach beim Touren fahren Freeriden und Klettern nicht aus, allerdings könnt eich mal wieder weniger eis essen, das würde evtl. helfen bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Weil am Innenschenkel und am Po bekomm ich die letzten Fettpölsterchen nicht weg


----------



## Google (5. Mai 2008)

*Wöchentliches Update* _(Seit 7 Wochen in der Nachsorge)_

*Größe: 182
Wunschgewicht 80 KG
realistisches  : 81,5 - 82 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG*

25.02.2008: 82,0 KG Fettanteil: 17,4 %, Muskel 40,6 % Zielgewicht erreicht  

28.04.2008: 79,2 KG, Fettanteil 15,9 %, Muskel 41,2 % 
05.05.2008: 78,4 KG, Fettanteil 15,4 %, Muskel 41,3 %

(_Fett- und Muskelmessung bei Tchibo..._)

Und es geht immer noch ein bisserl nach unten  

Grüße


Google


----------



## teppiche (5. Mai 2008)

Hab 3 Super Touren am Tegernsee gemacht:

Freitag:    600 hm und 15 km
Samstag:  800 hm und 30 km
Sonntag: 1200 hm und 50 km

Hab dafür die Waage mal Waage sein lassen und beim (fettarmen!!) Nudelsalat und beim Grillspiess mit Hähnchenfleisch richtig zugeschlagen..

die Woche ist aber wieder bremsen angesagt....und kommendes Wochenende wieder 3 Touren....


----------



## Unrest (5. Mai 2008)

Körpergröße: 195cm
Alter: 19
Ausgangsgewicht: 93,5kg
Wunschgewicht: irgendwas um die 90kg, aber der Speck muss dennoch weg!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Montag 28.04.08: 93,5kg
Montag 05.05.08: 91,7kg (-1,8kg)

Ernährung auf viele Ballaststoffe umgestellt und jetzt wird das Sportpensum hochgeschraubt - ich überlege sogar mitm joggen anzufangen...


----------



## Antiloppe (5. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube es nicht. 
Nachdem ich Freitag echt deprimiert war, weil die Waage bei 91 war und Samstag dann wieder etwas aufatmen konnte, weil bei 89,2, gehe ich heute morgen auf die Waage und was sehe ich da?
88 kg?   

So lasse ich mir das gefallen, aber ich war auch echt brav in den vier tagen. Viel Biken, viel laufen nicht so viel essen.  

Und nein, normalerweise wiege ich mich nicht jeden Tag, eher so zweimal in der Woche aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue, dann sollte ich das vielleicht doch machen 

Wenn es mir nun noch gelingt, das bis Samstag zu halten, das wäre super. Allerdings bin ich ab Mittwochnachmittag auf Dienstreise in Frankfurt und da ist das immer gleich doppelt so schwer, weil ich da ja nicht selber kochen kann. Ich hoffe es klappt trotzdem. Laufschuhe kommen schon mal mit 

Ich muss ja sagen, wenn ich mir eure Fahrten so anschaue, dann werde ich echt neidisch. So viele HM!   Hier im Flachland ist man glücklich bei 70 km 200 HM drin zu haben und die Autobahnbrücke oft die einzige Herausforderung. Ich will auch Berge!  

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ja mach mal das du was wirst.......im Sommer muß das T-Shirt spannen aber net am Bauch.....
> Aber Scherz beiseite, der Stefan macht wenigstens was und hat in meinen Augen nen eisernen Willen.
> Gruß
> Stolli


 
Erst ein dummer Spruch, dann wirste ernst und sagst: "der Stefan macht wenigstens was"  
Ich komme dieses Jahr auf 115,5h Fahrzeit 



Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ...weniger eis essen, das würde evtl. helfen bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Weil am Innenschenkel und am Po bekomm ich die letzten Fettpölsterchen nicht weg


Da wird doch wohl nicht einer die Zügel schleifen lassen. 
Ich hoffe du weißt was es für dich zu tun gibt 



Unrest schrieb:


> Körpergröße: 195cm
> Alter: 19
> Ausgangsgewicht: 93,5kg
> Wunschgewicht: irgendwas um die 90kg, aber der Speck muss dennoch weg!
> ...


Es geht doch rasant voran. 
Außerdem ist dick bei deinen Werten ja wohl nicht das Wort der Wahl. 

OT
Wolltest du mich nicht in Sachen Rennen auf dem Laufenden halten?  



Antiloppe schrieb:


> Ich muss ja sagen, wenn ich mir eure Fahrten so anschaue, dann werde ich echt neidisch. So viele HM!   Hier im Flachland ist man glücklich bei 70 km 200 HM drin zu haben und die Autobahnbrücke oft die einzige Herausforderung. Ich will auch Berge!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Antiloppe


Sei doch froh, dass du nicht so viele Berge habt. Ich könnte die Anstiege hier zum Teil schon verfluchen. Von Bergen möchte ich hier auch weiß Gott nicht reden.
Außerdem sind fehlende Hm's eine schlechte Ausrede 

Euch allen einen sonnigen Tag noch 
viel Erfolg bei eurem weiteren Vorhaben,
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (5. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Es geht doch rasant voran.
> Außerdem ist dick bei deinen Werten ja wohl nicht das Wort der Wahl.
> 
> OT
> Wolltest du mich nicht in Sachen Rennen auf dem Laufenden halten?



Joa, ich denk, dass da viel Wasser bei war.. Schließlich war heute warm und trocken und die Kilometer spulten von allein.
Was das Rennen angeht. Verzeih' mir, manchmal bin ich ne echte Schlampe.. :/

http://www.aylienz.de/304.html << Offizielle Seite für das Rennen. =)

Von "dick" hab ich nicht gesprochen, sondern von "Speck". 
Und davon hab ich mMn zu viel. 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> J
> Was das Rennen angeht. Verzeih' mir, manchmal bin ich ne echte Schlampe.. :/
> 
> http://www.aylienz.de/304.html << Offizielle Seite für das Rennen. =)
> ...


Das kannst du wohl laut sagenn!  
Jetzt brauche ich die Adresse auch nicht mehr (bin schon angemeldet  ).

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Gar nicht so leicht mit Handschuhen zu schreiben


----------



## Antiloppe (5. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, dass du nicht so viele Berge habt. Ich könnte die Anstiege hier zum Teil schon verfluchen. Von Bergen möchte ich hier auch weiß Gott nicht reden.
> Außerdem sind fehlende Hm's eine schlechte Ausrede



Ich habe nicht "nicht so viele Berge", ich habe einfach gar keine Berge oder Hügel (die würde ja auch reichen ). Die höchste Erhebung hier in der Nähe ist 50 m hoch  

Und ne Ausrede sollte das ja nicht werden. Ich habe aber schon festgestellt, dass im Urlaub auf Gran Canaria abnehmen einfacher war, obwohl ich echt viel gegessen habe. Und ich führe das schon zum Großteil auf die (ansonsten nicht vorhandenen) Höhenmeter zurück. Ist halt schon anders wenn man in einer Woche 5300 HM fährt, wenn man sonst zu Hause eher nur 300 HM pro Woche gewöhnt ist.

Schon klar, dann muss mal halt länger und/oder schneller fahren, aber so ab und zu mal nen Hügel wäre auch nicht schlecht.

So und nun genug geheult wegen fehlender Berge, einfach mehr Autobahnbrücken suchen .

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## x-rossi (5. Mai 2008)

boah menno ... ihr nehmt alle ab und ich hatte heute morgen wieder 82,5 kg auf dem tacho. was mach ich bloß falsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






































naja ok ... irgendwie komme aber auch immer schneller die berge hoch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
.
.
.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Mai 2008)

@ Antiloppe
War doch auch alles nur ein Spässken.
Deshalb auch ""
Könnte das abnehmen evtl. mit einem Wetterumschwung seinerzeit zu tun gehabt haben? Außerdem ist es so, dass einen eine andere Umgebung einfach beflügelt 
Na ja, gib Gas, habe weiter Spaß im Flachland  und dein Bauch wird sich an die Gegebenheiten (Flachland) anpassen 

@ x-rossi
Warte mal ab, wenn ich mich die Tage auf die Waage gestellt hab.
Dann sind wir schon zu zweit 
Aber ich habe ja die große Hoffnung, dass es nicht so ist.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Antiloppe (5. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Antiloppe
> War doch auch alles nur ein Spässken.
> Deshalb auch ""
> Könnte das abnehmen evtl. mit einem Wetterumschwung seinerzeit zu tun gehabt haben? Außerdem ist es so, dass einen eine andere Umgebung einfach beflügelt
> Na ja, gib Gas, habe weiter Spaß im Flachland  und dein Bauch wird sich an die Gegebenheiten (Flachland) anpassen



Keine Sorge, hatte ich auch so verstanden. Ne das mit dem abnehmen liegt sicher einfach an mir weil ich so brav Sport gemacht habe (Jedenfalls will ich das im Moment fest von überzeugt sein, dass es daran liegt )

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein Bauch so flach wird, wie die Gegend hier  

@x-rossi: Das sind alles Muskeln, wenn du jetzt schneller den Berg hochkommst würde ich sagen  
Ganz sicher  
Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Boardercrime (7. Mai 2008)

13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm
09.04.2008 G. 83.1 KG BU: 85.0 cm
16.04.2008 G: 82.5 KG BU: 85.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
23.04.2008 G: 81.4 KG BU: 83.0 cm
30.04.2008 G: 79.6 KG BU: 82.0 cm
07.04.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm

3.4 Kg reiner Muskelzuwachs in der Woche, WOW  
Ne im Ernst, habs letzte Woche ein wenig schleifen lassem und habe gefressen auf was ich Lust hatte und in Mengen wo ich mal wieder richtig satt werde.
Hoffe das Wasser/Fett ist wieder so schnell weg wie's gekommen ist....


----------



## Instantcold (7. Mai 2008)

Mein Update

Alter: 25
Größe: 1,80m
Startgewicht: 103 kg (30.04.2008)
Ziel: 80 kg

Start: 30.04.2008  103 kg
1. Wo 07.05.         102 kg

Hab die Woche ca. 10 Stunden auf dem Bike verbracht.


----------



## broker (7. Mai 2008)

Hier auch ein update

Alter: 38
Größe: 1,87m
Anfangsgewicht: ca. 125 kg (01.01.08)
Wunschgewicht: erstmal 100 kg (dann 96 kg)

Start (29.04.08): 120,4 kg
1. Woche (07.05.08): 119,7 kg
2. Woche (14.05.08): 1??,? kg 

Hab mich das letzt WE auch dem geselligen Beisammensein hingegeben.

Schei... Grillsaison

Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Mai 2008)

broker schrieb:


> Schei... Grillsaison


 
Worauf haben wir hier denn alle gewartet?  
Ja richtig, auf Sonne!
Ob du Gegrilltes isst oder nicht hängt an... ja richtig- an dir! 

Ich habe auch die Tage gegrillt. Ich habe auch Eis gegessen, ein Schokoriegel war die Woche auch drin. Von den wachsenden Portionen, die ich mir gegönnt habe, will ich gar nicht anfangen.
Ergebnis: 74,45kg- so leicht wie nie (zumindest in der letzten Zeit und meines Wissens  )
Vor Sundern (26.4.) war ich noch bei 77kg! 
Gefahren bin ich seit Sundern 17h:48min.
Es geht alles! Bei mir muss halt nur das Wetter mitspielen, Zeit habe ich in rauhen Massen  (bin Schüler)

In diesem Sinne,
lasst euch nicht ärgern sondern es leiber auf dem Bike so richtig krachen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Cyclingchicken (7. Mai 2008)

Mensch Leute, was macht Ihr Euch denn alle für'n Stress mit Euren Kilos? Esst doch einfach, worauf Ihr Bock habt! Dürr ist out, und zwar MEGAOUT. Wer steht schon auf Klappergestelle?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Mai 2008)

@ Cyclingchicken
Ich ich ich! 
4 Ringe kann ich höchstens vorne auf dem Kühlergrill gebrauchen 

Wenn man einen soliden dreistelligen Wert hat (110 und mehr kg) ist es sicher nicht verkehrt, sich so seine Gedanken zu machen, denke ich.
Wenn du überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Figur hast, ist das zwar schön für dich, freut mich auch für dich, aber einigen hier hilft es wenig. 

Umso mehr ist es von Nöten, hier Tipps und Wege zum gesunden Abnehmen zu schreiben, die andere ausprobieren können (vielleicht hilft es ihnen ja  ).

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. Mai 2008)

Cyclingchicken schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, was macht Ihr Euch denn alle für'n Stress mit Euren Kilos? Esst doch einfach, worauf Ihr Bock habt! Dürr ist out, und zwar MEGAOUT. Wer steht schon auf Klappergestelle?



Endlich mal einer mit nem vernünftigen Standpunkt, ich denke man muß ja nicht den puren Fettkram futtern aber ansonsten hast du vollkommen recht.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht ist sie auch einfach nur frustriert, dass es bei ihr nicht klappt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mal in einem älteren Abnehmthread gelesen (ich glaub 2003...da war ich auch schon dabei  ), dass wenn man abnimmt, natürlich neben Wasser und Muskeln auch Fett abnimmt, die eigentlichen Fettzellen aber immer noch da sein sollen.....

Sie sollen nur "leer" sein und verschwinden erst gänzlich nach circa 7 Jahren  dann soll man es erst tatsächlich geschafft haben. Vor dieser Zeit, sollen die leeren Fettzellen mehr oder weniger immer wieder nach Nahrung schreien  weil sie ja nicht leer bleiben möchten. Deshalb sei es unter anderem auch so schwer, sein abgenommenes Gewicht zu halten  

Ist das was dran? Oder ist das nur Verarschung?

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## broker (7. Mai 2008)

Es geht mir ja gar nicht um dürr oder fett (an meine 87 kg werde ich wohl bei meinem jetzigen Arbeitspensum + Frau, zwei Kinder, Haus und Hund -- sowieso nicht mehr rankommen).

Es hat aber im Allgemeinem mit dem Wohlfühlen zu tun und das war in meinem Fall halt nicht mehr vorhanden. Und wenn man sich dann mal wieder die Berge hochgequält hat dann weiß mann schon das da was anders werden muss.

Ich fahre jetzt ca. seit nem 3/4 Jahr regelmäßiger als die Jahre zuvor (davon 6 Wochen Zwangspause wegen Hand-OP). Bin jetzt bei drei bis vier Einheiten a 20-30 Geländekilometer) pro Woche. Ich stelle wohlwollend fest das meine Beine immer besser werden. Schöner nebeneffekt -- ich habe 7,5 Kg verloren -- fühle mich insgesamt besser und bin nicht mehr so luusch.

Verbissen sehe ich das alle aber nicht. MTB ist einfach ein echt geiles Hobby und ich habe jetzt nach fast fünf Jahren den Sport für mich wieder entdeckt.

Also warten wir mal ab wo die Reise hingeht?!


----------



## Harry_I (7. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die Tage gelesen, dass die Anzahl der Fettzellen genetisch bedingt ist. D.h. von Geburt an steht fest wieviel Fettzellen man hat.

War eine neuere Untersuchung und ich glaube der Tageszeitung einen Artikel wert.

Was uns dies nun sagen soll sei mal dahin gestellt. Wahrscheinlich haben es wirklich manche Leute leichter ihr Gewicht zu halten.

Eine andere Untersuchung finde ich auch interessant: *Dünne Leute bewegen sich mehr*. Und zwar (nicht nur mehr Sport sondern) im normalen Alltag. Sie verbrauchen einfach tagsüber schon mehr Kalorieen als ihre dickeren Zeitgenossen.

... oder wie sagte meine mollige Tante: "Statt spazieren zu gehen koche ich mir lieber etwas leckeres!"


----------



## Cyclingchicken (7. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist sie auch einfach nur frustriert, dass es bei ihr nicht klappt
> 
> Gruß Kai



Nee, ist sie nicht. Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die fressen wie 'n Scheunendrescher und trotzdem nicht zunehmen, eher im Gegenteil, was auch nicht der Hit ist. 
Liebe Grüße vom radelnden Huhn


----------



## Instantcold (7. Mai 2008)

@ Cyclingchicken

Ich kann mich meinen beiden Vorrednern (Race-Kralle88 und Broker) nur anschließen.

Ich selbst fühle mich nicht sooo wohl derzeit mit den 102 kg, auch wenn ich schon seit letztem Jahr gute 15 kg abgenommen habe.
Ich denke auch das jeder selbst wissen muss wie er mit sich zufrieden ist, jeder hat andere Ansprüche und Ziele.

Die Ziele beim Biken steckt sich ja auch jeder selbst, der eine sagt sich "Den Berg will ich schaffen" und wenn er das geschaft hat, kommt ein neues Ziel und so sehe ich es auch mit dem Gewicht, zumindest für meine Person. Wenn ich die 100 kg gepackt habe, kommt mein neues Ziel mit 90 kg, aber halt immer ein Schritt nach dem anderen.  So wie beim biken


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Mai 2008)

Cyclingchicken schrieb:


> Nee, ist sie nicht. Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die fressen wie 'n Scheunendrescher und trotzdem nicht zunehmen, eher im Gegenteil, was auch nicht der Hit ist.
> Liebe Grüße vom radelnden Huhn


War doch auch nur ein Spaß 
Ich bin ein genetisch nicht so begünstigter. Aber wenigstens nehme ich durch's Biken gut ab 

Schönen Tag noch,
gleich geht es wieder aufs Rad,
Gruß Kai


----------



## teppiche (7. Mai 2008)

@broker

Hab da eine ähnliche Ausgangslage....früher wahnsinnig viel Sport und nie Probleme mit dem Gewicht gehabt..dann in der zeitlichen Reihenfolge Job mit viel Reisen - Frau - Karriere - Kinder.....
und fast 5 Jahre so gut wie kein Sport mehr.....Wagge ging dann auf einmal von früher 75 KG auf 93 KG hoch .....
Jetzt plane ich den Sport besser ins Familien und Arbeitsleben ein und bin auch schon bei -8KG ..zwar mit Disziplin aber ohne verbissen zu sein...

Das kommt allen zu Gute: Familie, Beruf und meiner körperlichen und auch geistigen Gesundheit ;-)


----------



## Cyclingchicken (7. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> War doch auch nur ein Spaß
> Ich bin ein genetisch nicht so begünstigter. Aber wenigstens nehme ich durch's Biken gut ab
> 
> Schönen Tag noch,
> ...



Hab ich auch so verstanden.
Dir auch noch nen schönen Tag und viel Spaß beim radeln. Hau rein!


----------



## broker (8. Mai 2008)

@teppiche

Moin,
also mit meinem Gewicht habe ich eigentlich schon immer zu kämpfen. Aber es gab halt ne ganze Zeit (sechs Tagen Sport in der Woche) da war es kein Thema was ich alles so esse.

Das ist jetzt halt anders. Ich habe jetzt noch das Problem, das ich Abends nicht vor 19 Uhr zu Hause bin -- was die Nahrungsaufnahme vor 18 Uhr natürlich erschwert. Mal sehen wie ich das noch in den Griff bekomme. Äpfel kann ich dann auch schon fast nicht mehr sehen.

So also noch viel Spaß beim "Fit" werden -- ich für meinen Teil schwinge mich heute Abend wieder aufs Rad ...


----------



## teppiche (8. Mai 2008)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch.
Mein "8 Stunden Tag" geht von 8 Uhr früh bis 8 Uhr abends ;-)
Hab das so gelöst: 
Vormittags nur Tee 
Vor dem Mittagessen trink ich noch 0,5 - 1,0l Wasser
Mittags irgendwas mit Nudeln, Reis oder Gemüse
Abends kocht mir meine Frau was leckeres mit wenig Fett

Wochenende dann Sport - da ess ich dann so wie es mir schmeckt - allerdings achte ich auch da aufs fett.

Hab jetzt 9 Kilo herunten - und fühl mich wieder richtig gut


----------



## dirkbaum39 (8. Mai 2008)

Jetzt muss ich mich mal outen.
Gewicht am 01.02.2008: 132kg, da Wahnsinn
Größe: 183cm
Nachdem ich mich absolut nicht mehr wohlfühlte, habe ich mein Leben etwas umgestellt. Das a und o ist eine komplette Umstellung im Kopf. Die Ernährung muss umgestellt werden und dazu mehr Bewegung in den Alltag. Also ab Anfang Februar losgelegt mit Nordic Walking (sinnvoll bei so einem Übergewicht). Ab März ging das Ganze dann über in Joggen und MTB fahren. Am 20.03. wurden die 120 kg geknackt.
Was jetzt noch motiviernd dazu kam, dass meine Kumpels nächstes Jahre eine Transalp machen wollen und ich gerne mitnachen will. Mein Zielgewicht daher: höchstens 85 kg zum gleichen Zeitpunkt nächstes Jahr.
Mittlerweile fahre ich, wenn immer es geht, mit dem Bike zur Arbeit (hügeliges Gelände, ca. 15km).
Stand heute: 115,4 kg
Mal sehen, ob ich den Schweinhund bei der kommenden Grillsaison besiegen kann.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teppiche (8. Mai 2008)

Erstmal Gratulation zu Deinem ersten Erfolg: -17KG wow
Beim Grillen bin ich auf Rinderfilet und Spiesse mit Geflügel umgestiegen...auch bei den Sossen gibt es gewaltige unterschiede...von 30% Fett bis runter auf unter 5%

Aber alles ist nix, wenn die Bewegung nicht dazu kommt.....und Dein Weg in die Arbeit ist perfekt dafür!!


----------



## broker (8. Mai 2008)

@dirkbaum39

nicht schlecht Herr Specht. Ich würde gern noch wissen wie alt Du bist. 
Da hattest Du mir ja noch ein paar Pfund voraus. Ich hatte letztes Jahr im September so ca. 128 kg. Habe dann über den Winter langsam angefangen. Im neuen Jahr dann aber losgelegt. Jetzt wie bereits erwähnt in der Regel drei Einheiten in der Woche (manchmal vier oder fünf).
Die fahrten zur Arbeit würde ich auch gern mit dem Rad erledigen. Bei mir sind es allerdings 42km bergiges Gelände -- eine Strecke -- wird also eher nichts.

@teppiche

so ähnlich sieht auch meine Ernährung aus. 
Allerdings esse ich Mittags nur Brot + Gemüse + Äpfel
Abends gibts meistens das was meine Frau mittags für die Töchter gekocht hat. Das ist auch nicht besonders fettreich.

Der thread hier motiviert aber auf jedem Fall zum durchhalten. Also Jungs und Mädels weiter "Gasgeben".


----------



## Harry_I (8. Mai 2008)

Zum Thema Grillen:

Haut Euch den Teller randvoll mit Salat (nicht Kartoffel- oder Nudelsalat sondern das grüne Zeugs)!
Dann noch 1-2 magere Fleischstücke, Zazicki statt Grillsoße und ihr habt die beste Abnehmmahlzeit auf dem Teller. Keiner kommt auf die Idee, dass ihr Diät o.ä. macht. 

Dazu viel Wasser trinken. Oder eine schöne dünne Rotweinschorle (sieht aus wie ein richtiges Getränk - mir schmeckts).

Wenn ihr es jetzt noch schafft euch einzureden, dass ihr Fatburner (Nahrungsmittel welche mehr Energie verbrauchen als zuzuführen) futtert, dann kann nichts mehr schiefgehen. 

nochmal kurz in Stichpunkten:
soviel *Salat* wie irgend möglich
mageres *Fleisch* nach belieben
*Wasser* statt *Bier* 
möglichst wenig bis gar keine *Kartoffeln, Brot, Nudeln*


----------



## Unrest (8. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, dass gegen *mal* ausschweifen, was das Essen angeht, nichts spricht.
Besonders incht in der Grillsaison, wenn wunderbares Holzfällersteak auf dem Grill gart...
Ich würds eher als Belohnung sehen, wenn wirklich nur mal ist.
Man hat ja was erreicht, nämlich Gewicht abgenommen.


----------



## dirkbaum39 (8. Mai 2008)

@broker
Ich bin 39 Jahre alt und habe auch schon immer mit dem Gewicht zu kämpfen.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Mai 2008)

broker schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt halt anders. Ich habe jetzt noch das Problem, das ich Abends nicht vor 19 Uhr zu Hause bin -- was die Nahrungsaufnahme vor 18 Uhr natürlich erschwert.


alle die denken, dass die nahrungsaufnahme nach 18:00 in irgendeiner form dem abnehmen entgegen wirkt, sollten sich von diesem gedanken allmählich und für immer verabschieden. es gibt mittlerweile einen haufen studien darüber dass es egal ist, zu welcher uhrzeit man isst. solange die energiebilaz am ende des tages negativ bleibt (weniger energie zuführen, als verbrauchen), nehmt ihr ab. dann könnt ihr auch um 20, 21 und 22 uhr essen. es ist egal, wann!



dirkbaum39 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich mal outen.
> Gewicht am 01.02.2008: 132kg,
> Stand heute: 115,4 kg


coole sache! weiter so  



teppiche schrieb:


> Beim Grillen bin ich auf Rinderfilet und Spiesse mit Geflügel umgestiegen...auch bei den Sossen gibt es gewaltige unterschiede...von 30% Fett bis runter auf unter 5%


wer jeden tag grillt, ist ja auch selber schuld!  

also *Harry_I* gibt ja auch den besten hinweis im nächsten zitat: mehr vorspeise (salate in jeder form), fleisch bis man satt is(s)t und als nachspeise (jetzt mein tipp) noch ein wenig obst. 

man muss aus dem grillen wirklich keinen wettkampf machen wo es darum geht, alles in sich rein zu stopfen. wie unmenschlich  



Harry_I schrieb:


> Zum Thema Grillen:
> 
> Haut Euch den Teller randvoll mit Salat (nicht Kartoffel- oder Nudelsalat sondern das grüne Zeugs)!
> Dann noch 1-2 magere Fleischstücke, Zazicki statt Grillsoße und ihr habt die beste Abnehmmahlzeit auf dem Teller. Keiner kommt auf die Idee, dass ihr Diät o.ä. macht.
> ...


aber gegen viel wasser trinken *während* des essens bin ich nach wie vor!

wasser kann man ne halbe stunde vor dem essen oder ne halbe stunde nach dem essen trinken von mir aus, aber während des essens wird durch zusätzliche flüssigkeitaufnahme nur die magensäure ungünstig verdünnt.

wer beim grillen seinen magen sinnlos mit unmengen an fleisch vollhaut, dem hilft z.b. auch viel flüssigkeit nicht, um ein leichtes gefühl zu bekommen. im gegenteil - das wasser dehnt den magen nur noch mehr und verdünnt die verdauungssäfte, sodass die nahrung im endeffekt nur halbverdaut in den darm gelangt.

wer sich nach dem grillen schon mal shaice gefühlt hat, der sollte jetzt bitte mal darüber nachdenken  



Unrest schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass gegen *mal* ausschweifen, was das Essen angeht, nichts spricht.
> 
> Ich würds eher als Belohnung sehen, wenn wirklich nur mal ist.
> Man hat ja was erreicht, nämlich Gewicht abgenommen.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (9. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

bei mir will es nicht so recht klappen, war jetz allerdings auch ne gute Woche durch eine Erkältung außer Gefecht gesetzt. Ab morgen solls wieder losgehen mit schwimmen und co. 

Ziel für Montag, 12.05.: 56,x

(Ich weiß, hab ich mir schonmal vorgenommen, hat aber nur einen Tag lang geklappt, dann ist das Gewicht wieder hoch...)

Wünsche euch einen schönen Freitag, ich geh heute in den Europa-Park  

Laura


----------



## broker (9. Mai 2008)

@dirkbaum39

Na dann willkommen im Club. Würde mich freuen wenn wir beiden uns ein wenig im Auge behalten können. 

Ist ja fast die identische Ausgangslage. Aber bitte keinen Wettkampf!

Wohl an denn, bis die Tage
Broker


----------



## ThK (9. Mai 2008)

Der allseits bekannte Freitag...
Waage ich komme ;-)

Aber scheinbar muss ich wieder mehr tun.
Wieder mal so gut wie Stillstand.... (-0,1kg)

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg) 
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (9. Mai 2008)

*Das Leben*
ist ein Scheiss-Spiel, aber die Grafikaufauflösung
.           * ist geil!*


----------



## x-rossi (9. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> freitag-status:
> 
> freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
> ---------------------------
> ...


einen tag später:



x-rossi schrieb:


> boah menno ... ihr nehmt alle ab und ich hatte *heute morgen wieder 82,5 kg* auf dem tacho. was mach ich bloß falsch



-

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
----------------------------
freitag 25.04.2008 - 80,6 kg
freitag 02.05.2008 - 81,6 kg (nach einer woche urlaub)
freitag 09.05.2008 - 79,1 kg

na also, geht doch (irgendwie, puuuh ... !).


----------



## Boardercrime (9. Mai 2008)

@x-rossi: Sehr gut, wieder die 80'er geknackt, super 
Jetzt nur nicht wieder drüber !


----------



## LauraPeter87 (9. Mai 2008)

Aloha, 

von mir gibts auch mal wieder was Neues in Sachen Biken. 
War grade spontan ne Runde unterwegs, ohne Pulsmesser und Tacho. 
Habe meine Luftprobleme jetzt besser im Griff. 

Allerdings denke ich, dass meine "Puls viel zu schnell viel zu hoch" Probleme nach wie vor da sind... weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich doch wieder zum Eisen greifen soll?!

Gewichtstechnisch gibts dann morgen wieder was Neues. 

@rossi: Na du beschwer dich mal  

LAura


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Mai 2008)

@LauraPeter87

Setz dich nicht so unter Druck dann wirds auch wieder, wirst sehen.
Denk an meine Worte....
Lg
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @LauraPeter87
> Setz dich nicht so unter Druck dann wirds auch wieder, wirst sehen.
> Denk an meine Worte....
> Lg
> Stolli


Du hast ja auch leicht reden... 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (9. Mai 2008)

Recht hat er aber.. Die meisten Leute sind so unentspannt, dass ich sie am liebsten sedieren würde...

Nen Tipp dagegen: Nach dem Sport in den Vorgarten (oder dergleichen) auf den Rasen fallen lassen und runterkommen. Gleicht aus und ist nur schön..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2008)

@ Unrest
Na du bist eh die größte Pfeife auf Erden (Rennen in Hagen) 
Was soll man von einem Menschen erwarten, der seit 10 Jahren versucht, abzunehmen und dabei durch zig Diäten von 100 auf 130kg "angewachsen" ist? Da kann man nicht erwarten, dass er tiefenentspannt an die Sache rangeht. Außerdem ist es sehr schwer, die Zügel schleifen zu lassen und dabei nicht komplett den Faden zu verlieren.
Ergebnis: verbissene Abnehmversuche. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## tschobi (10. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in einem älteren Abnehmthread gelesen (ich glaub 2003...da war ich auch schon dabei  ), dass wenn man abnimmt, natürlich neben Wasser und Muskeln auch Fett abnimmt, die eigentlichen Fettzellen aber immer noch da sein sollen.....
> 
> Sie sollen nur "leer" sein und verschwinden erst gänzlich nach circa 7 Jahren  dann soll man es erst tatsächlich geschafft haben. Vor dieser Zeit, sollen die leeren Fettzellen mehr oder weniger immer wieder nach Nahrung schreien  weil sie ja nicht leer bleiben möchten. Deshalb sei es unter anderem auch so schwer, sein abgenommenes Gewicht zu halten
> 
> ...



Ist vollkommen richtig. (Leider)


----------



## tschobi (10. Mai 2008)

Ganz grob kann man sagen, das sich die Fettzellen bis auf das 10fache ausdehnen können. Bis dahin ist also alles noch "okay".

Wenn er eine kritische Schwelle überschritten hat(man geht momentan von  *30-40%* aus), werden neue gebildet.
Nach meinen Infos wird man die aber nie wieder los, sondern können nur gelehrt werden. 


Also niemals über die 30% kommen. Umso mehr % => umso mehr neue Fettzellen, die wir nicht mehr loswerden.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (10. Mai 2008)

Moin moin, 

das mit den Fettzellen hab ich auch schon gehört... leider  

Meine Waage sagt heute wieder 500 Gramm mehr als gestern, obwohl ich gestern viel Bewegung hatte und echt brav gegessen hab. Mal schauen, was sie morgen sagt. 

Die Sache mit dem "locker bleiben" ist wirklich nicht einfach. 
Ich bin - egal was ich mache - sehr ehrgeizig. Das ist in der Hinsicht nicht immer nur positiv. Dazu kommt, dass ich gerne alles fest durchplane - sprich mit "spontan biken" hatte ich bisher nicht so viel am Hut. 
Vom gesundheitlichen Problemen, Stress im Studium und sonstigen Dingen mal ganz abgesehen. 
Und wenn es dann mit dem Gewicht AUCH nicht klappt, fällt es mir schwer, das absolut locker zu sehen!

Wie dem auch sein - am Montag wird die Freibadsaison eröffnet  

Laura


----------



## Unrest (10. Mai 2008)

@Kai: Merk ich mir. Du weißt ja, das ich Streckenposten bin.. Nimm dir dann schon mal 32 Ersatzspeichen und nen Zentrierschlüssel mit. 

@Kai und Laura: Ehrgeiz und Frust versteh ich vollkommen, kommt bei mir auch immer wieder mal vor. 
Der Ehrgeiz sowieso und hin und wieder der Frust - wenn bspw. die Freundin mal wieder stichelt. 
Was soll ich sagen.. Ich bin Migränepatient und Stress/etc. sin u.a. Trigger für "Anfälle". 
Aus diesem Grund hab ich mir angewöhnt einfach mal zu chillen, auf Durchzug zu schalten und über mich und meine Fehler zu lachen.
Hat mein (!) Abnehmen bisher nicht behindert/gestört und ich dachte, dass es dem einen oder andern hier helfen könnte, auch wenn er/sie kein Migränepatient ist. Steigert halt das allgemeine Wohlbefinden. =)

Schönes Pfingstwochenende; Montag gibts meine neuen Zahlen und die fühlen sich (noch ungewogen) momentan recht gut an.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Kai: Merk ich mir. Du weißt ja, das ich Streckenposten bin..


Warst du auch Streckenposten in München?   


Unrest schrieb:


> Nimm dir dann schon mal 32 Ersatzspeichen und nen Zentrierschlüssel mit.


Ich fahre Scheibenräder 
Ich stelle aber fest:
Du bist nicht nur organsisatorisch total ungeeignet , bei dir hakt es auch menschlich an allen Ecken und Enden   


Unrest schrieb:


> @Kai und Laura: Ehrgeiz und Frust versteh ich vollkommen, kommt bei mir auch immer wieder mal vor.
> Der Ehrgeiz sowieso und hin und wieder der Frust - wenn bspw. die Freundin mal wieder stichelt.
> Was soll ich sagen.. Ich bin Migränepatient und Stress/etc. sin u.a. Trigger für "Anfälle".
> Aus diesem Grund hab ich mir angewöhnt einfach mal zu chillen, auf Durchzug zu schalten und über mich und meine Fehler zu lachen.
> ...


Und wie hast du dir das vorgestellt? Ist halt nicht so einfach aus dem Frust heraus dann den "Gute Laune Onkel" zu geben.
Aber ich will nicht klagen.
Meine Pfunde sind wie Eis: Sie schmilzen, wenn die Sonne rauskommt. 
Fürs WE habe ich leider meine Klamotten verliehen 
Aber weil ich wahrscheinlich eh nicht zu Hause bin, kann ich sowieso nicht fahren.
Ich befürchte ja gewichtstechnisch wieder schlimmstes.  
Aber der Sommer wird hoffentlich schön 

Gruß und schönen Samstag noch,
Kai


----------



## Senatorin (10. Mai 2008)

Was hat mein Fitnesstrainer gesagt? Um die Fettzellen samt Rettungsring loszuwerden, musst Du Dich 3 Wochen in die Sahara setzen, und nix Essen und Trinken  

Danke!

Ich kenne das ja auch habe durch falsche Hormone 30 Kilo zugenommen, und durch zu schnelles abnehmen, hat sich die Haut nicht mehr regeneriert.

Nun bin ich seit Wochen im Studio angemeldet, hatte jahrelang garkeinen Sport gemacht, ausser vor 2 Jahren mit dem Reiten angefangen.

Besuche auch nen Ernährungskurs und der ist echt Gold wert!

Wovon man einfach weg muss ist auch dieses : Ich muss täglich auf die Waage um zusehen, ob ich was abgenommen habe! Das ist ein Fehler!
Man sollte sich einen Tag in der Woche aussuchen, und sich nur an diesem auch wiegen!
Auf die Waage steigen kann auch zur Sucht werden!

Ich freue mich jeden Dienstag wenn ich auf die Waage komme, und weiss das es gut gelaufen ist.
Man merkt irgendwann selber vom Körper her, auch vom Körperbild ob sich was getan hat oder nicht.

Und vorallem was ist an einer Zahl so wichtig auf der Waage? Ist es nicht viel wichtiger das man sich wohlfühlt? Und das man vielleicht 75kg oder auch 80kg wiegt, aber in dem Fall einen durchtrainierten Körper hat?
Wo man selber weiss das es kein Fett ist, sondern Muskeln sind?

Finde ich mittlerweile viel schöner, anstatt irgendeinem Ideal hinterher zurennen, und sich zu freuen das man 60 Kilo wiegt, aber die Muskeln nicht dementsprechend sind ( und ich rede nicht von Bodybuilding  )


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Warst du auch Streckenposten in München?
> 
> Ich fahre Scheibenräder
> Ich stelle aber fest:
> ...




@Race-Kralle88
Na......das du mir mal nicht zum Moppelchen mutierst.....
Nu sei mal nicht so garstig zu den anderen Forumsteilnehmern.....tz, tz, tz, tz, tz, 

@LauraPeter87

Und genau das ist dein Problem......jeden Millimeter planen anstelle de liebe Gott mal en gute Mann sein zu lasse.
Ehrgeiz hin oder her, damit setzt du dich selber nur unter Druck, war früher  ähnlich drauf wie du, nicht ganz so schlimm aber ähnlich.....und was hats gebracht......gar nix. 
Denn dein Ehrgeiz und Leistung dankt dir, wenigstens in beruflicher Hinsicht, niemand aber gar niemand.
Stattdessen Leistung in jeder Hinsicht in den Keller gepurzelt.
Heute lass ichs lockerer angehen, habe trotzdem noch genug Ehrgeiz und lebe aber viiiieeeellll leichter. 
Gewöhn dir mal an so nen großen roten Schalter im kopf umzulegen wenn du zuhause bist, egal von der Arbeit, Studium oder anderen Kram.
Das bedarf zwar etwas Übung klappt aber hervorragend, ich kanns bestätigen, vorallem aber solltest du dir in manchen Dingen einen sog. L... mich am A.... Standpunkt angewöhnen, dann lebt es sich leichter.
Auch aus eigener Erfahrung. 
Ach und noch was, ich habe trotz meines "fortgeschrittenen Alters" noch nicht ein graues Haar und bin auch nicht mit Falten übersät.
Nu rat mal warum.....  
Lg
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @Race-Kralle88
> Na......das du mir mal nicht zum Moppelchen mutierst.....
> Nu sei mal nicht so garstig zu den anderen Forumsteilnehmern.....tz, tz, tz, tz, tz,



Ich werde es versuchen, nicht zum Moppelchen zu werden 
Aber eigentlich geht es ja bei dem Wetter nicht darum, nicht zuzunehmen, sondern mehr darum, so viel wie möglich abzunehmen. 
Zumindest für einen Schönwetter-Fahrer wie mich   

Der Unrest hat es einfach verdient, stundenlang gegeißelt zu werden.  
Erst mein Vertrauen erschleichen  und mir dann entscheidende Infos vorzuenthalten.  
Aber er ist in Hagen Streckenposten. Ich muss also ein bisschen aufpassen, was ich hier sage. 
Nicht dass ich auf einmal rechts in die Pampa gelotst werde, wo alle anderen links geleitet werden 

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (10. Mai 2008)

YUCHHHHHUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Samstags-Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Sonntag 13.04.2008 - 90,0 kg
Samstag 19.04.2008 - 89,6 kg
Samstag 26.04.2008 - 89,8 kg
Samstag 03.05.2008 - 89,2 kg
Samstag 10.05.2008 - 87,5 kg

Außer yipieeh kann ich da nix weiter zu sagen außer vielleicht noch        

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Mai 2008)

@ Antiloppe
Also ich würde mich nicht freuen, wenn meine Waage kaputt ist 

Jetzt aber mal Spaß beiseite.

Super Leistung. Aller Achtung.   

Angenehmen Samstag noch,
hüpf nicht so viel 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Antiloppe (10. Mai 2008)

Hi,




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Antiloppe
> Also ich würde mich nicht freuen, wenn meine Waage kaputt ist



         


Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal Spaß beiseite.
> 
> Super Leistung. Aller Achtung.
> 
> ...



Doch hüpfen ist gut für die Figur  
       *weghüpf*

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Mai 2008)

Na wenn's hilft
                     
Juhu 2kg weniger
                   
  

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Jetzt reicht es dann aber auch mit dem Hüpfen


----------



## purestrain (11. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Noch nicht zu spät zum mitmachen, woll? Hab mir jetzt auch mal endlich eine Waage gekauft. Aber ich bezweifel das die restlichen Daten stimmen, ist halt eine 'Billigwaage'.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. Mai 2008)

@Antiloppe: Wow, freut mich riesig für dich, weiter so    

@stolli: Also bei wirklich krassen Rückschlägen (vor allem in Bezug auf meinen Arbeitgeber) bin ich mittlerweile schon fast auf der lmaa-Schiene. Klappt zwar nicht immer, aber ich weiß dass ich noch 1,5 Jahre durchhalten muss und es werden auch noch etliche Hammer auf mich zukommen, aber ich kann es nicht ändern und da schaffe ich es mittlerweile, das nicht mehr sooo sehr an mich ran zu lassen. 

War heute wieder ne Runde radeln, ging ganz gut. Da ich im Sommer evtl eh 3 Monate ohne Rad auskommen muss, bringt es nichts, mich da jetzt voll reinzuhängen. Nächstes Jahr ist ja auch noch ein Jahr. Und 23 Tage Urlaub für 3 Monate sind ja auch nicht schlecht  

Morgen gibts definitiv ein Gewichts-Update. Bin gespannt. 

Seit 6 Wochen esse ich kaum Süßes, aber der Erfolg blieb bisher irgendwie aus


----------



## tschobi (11. Mai 2008)

purestrain schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Noch nicht zu spät zum mitmachen, woll? Hab mir jetzt auch mal endlich eine Waage gekauft. Aber ich bezweifel das die restlichen Daten stimmen, ist halt eine 'Billigwaage'.



Es ist nie zu spät 

Wie groß bist du denn, das du bei dem Gewicht einen so hohen Fettanteil hast?

Ob billig oder teuer, die Fettwagen sind alle nicht sehr genau, aber um eine Tendenz festzustellen reicht es.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## tschobi (11. Mai 2008)

Achso, immer zur selben Uhrzeit wiegen. 
Am besten morgens nach der Toilette.


----------



## purestrain (11. Mai 2008)

Jou, hab ich auch vor. Direkt morgens nach dem ersten Gang. Bin 1,78 gross, der Fettanteil erklaert sich bestimmt durch mein kostbares Hueftgold aka Whopper - make it maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (12. Mai 2008)

*weia*
Bei mir siehts mau aus, ich weiss nicht, durch das heisse Wetter kann ich kaum noch ins Fitnesstudio gehen weil es so heiss ist.

Zumindest bin ich viel gefahren, teilweise mehrmals die Woche zwischen 1 Stunde und 2,5 Stunden.

Das Gewicht stieg von 81 auf 82,5 wieder an, weil ich vor paar Wochen aufgrund des vielen Trainings und bikens so dermassen in ein Loch gefallen bin das ich körperlich total am Ende war und einfach nur noch "fressen" musste um Ernergie rein zu bekommen.
Noch dazu musste ich fast 1 Woche pausieren und viel schlafen.

Was macht ihr wenn ihr in solche Löcher fallt?
Teilweise ist das ja keine Willenschwäche das man wieder futtern anfängt sondern einfach ein muss, das der Körper regelrecht danach schreit?!?!
Energieriegel? Obst und Gemüse? Spezielle Shakes??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Mai 2008)

@ K3RMIT
Also ich sehe immer zu, dass ich nicht in ein Loch reinfalle. 
Wenn doch, hilft nur eine Pause, *etwas* mehr Essen, und hoffen, dass es bald besser geht. Danach langsam wieder anfangen und nicht wieder ins nächste Loch fahren 

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. Mai 2008)

@K3RMIT

Also zu heiß fürs Studio gibts schon mal gar nicht, wenn´s richtig warm ist kommt man wenigstens richtig in Fahrt.
So geht´s mir wenigstens.
Ernährungstechnisch schütt ich mir noch jeweils nach dem Training einen Shake halb Eiweiß halb Kohlehydrate rein, da ich sonst zu stark abnehme.
Gehe 3x die Woche ins Studio und mindestens 3x jeweils zwischen 2 u.4 Stunden radfahren, Wochenende RR, unter der Woche MTB.
Gewicht zur Zeit so um die 97-98 Kilo mit ca. 12% Fett.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## x-rossi (12. Mai 2008)

hi K3RMIT,

mit loch meinst du sicher den zustand des übertrainings, oder? sowas ist sehr bitter und die gefühlslage während des übertrainings kann man kaum richtig kontrollieren, weil kontrolle ja schon wieder stress bedeutet. man lässt sich also zwangsläufig ein klein wenig gehen und das ist dann auch ok.

am besten natürlich ist es, sich nicht in ein übertraining rein zu trainieren.

ich war auch schonmal in einem übertraining drin, dass war aber zu bodybuilding-zeiten vor mehr als 10 jahren und ich weiß nur noch, dass ich während dieser zeit, das waren um die 4 wochen, auch nur dumm gefuttert hatte und nicht ins training ging.

das hatte natürlich zur folge, dass ich wieder fetter wurde und kraft verlor.

wie würde ich heute versuchen, durch dieses tal zu gehen? erst mal gar nicht trainieren für ein, zwei wochen und in diesen 2 wochen hauptsächlich viel wasser trinken und gemüse und obst essen. und täglich einen kleinen eiweiß-shake und 250 g quark zu mir nehmen.

aber mal so ehrlich nachgedacht, schaffe ich ja noch nicht mal "in gesundem" zustand die finger von süßem, fettigen, etc zu lassen. wie könnte ich mich in sachen ernährung dann bestimmt diszipliniert während einer phase des übertrainings verhalten   . für mich wäre das sicher nicht so leicht.

versuch das echt mal, viel wasser, viel verschiedenes gemüse (kohlrabi, möhren, sellerie, paprika, tomaten), obst (äpfel, bananen, orangen, grapefruit).

und gönn dir halt auch mal nen xxl-burger. am besten versuchst du es mal so: du holst nur einen burger, ohne cola, ohne fritten. nur den burger! dann isst du eine kleine kohlrabi und eine möhre, dann den burger und nach dem burger und nach dem burger einen apfel oder so.

ich finde, man darf auch mal so nen scheiß essen, wenn er zwischen gemüse und obst eingebettet wird


----------



## K3RMIT (12. Mai 2008)

@ Kralle
"Etwas" mehr essen ging ja nicht, das Gefühl ist undefinierbar, ich hatte das Gefühl nichts mehr machen zu können, nicht mal gehen wenn ich nicht in mich reinfutter wie blöde.

@ Stolli
Naja zu warm gibts bei mir schon, also jetzt bei den Temperaturen hab ich halt Training verlagert. Im Winter fast 4-5 Studio mit 45 mins Ausdauer und 45 mins Muskeltraining. Jetzt nur noch 2-3 die Woche dafür mehr biken, unter der Woche 1std Hausrunde und am Wochenende dann halt so 2,5-3 Std so oft wie möglich.

So Shakes hab ich auch probiert, nett war das die Dinger mich gesättigt haben wie nix anderes. Aber leider wurde es mir schlecht ohne Ende davon.

@ Rossi

Ja Loch is bei mir Übertraining, hätte am liebsten nur noch pennen können und essen *gg*
Das mit dem Burger musste ich dann machen, mein Körper schrie nach Fleisch, hab den wie du sagst ohne alles gegessen, also keine Pommes dazu und keine Cola.
Obst futter ich auch sehr viel und zur Zeit auch eeewig viel Quark mit zermatschten Bananen und bisschen Süßstoff.
Gemüse ist nicht so mein Ding werde aber mal wieder paar Paprika und Tomaten nach Hause schleppen und auch wieder öfter mir einen grünen Salat machen.
Bei der Hitze gibts ja nix besseres.

Dubios auch das ich zur Zeit Brot esse wie blöde, teilweise ein viertel Laib von diesem leckeren Pfister Brot.
Gut die Nährwerte von dem Pfister Brot sind nicht ganz so schlimm wie das andere Zeug aber trotzdem heftig.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Mai 2008)

@ K3RMIT
Das ist natürlich schlecht (für's Abnehmen).
Aber das wird schon wieder 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (13. Mai 2008)

Körpergröße: 195cm
Alter: 19
Ausgangsgewicht: 93,5kg
Wunschgewicht: irgendwas um die 90kg, aber der Speck muss dennoch weg!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Montag 28.04.08: 93,5kg
Montag 05.05.08: 91,7kg (-1,8kg)
Montag 12.05.08: 91,7kg (+-0kg)

Und ich dachte schon, dass ich zugenommen hätte durch das Wochenende mit Grillorgie bei meiner Freundin und den ganzen Süßkram..
Bin mal gespannt, wie es nächsten Montag ausschaut, da ich diese Woche eher nicht zu Sport kommen werde - Donnerstag hab ich 4.Fach-Prüfung fürs Abi und da heißts auf dem Arsch sitzen und lernen..

@Kai: Tjaja.. Wart nur ab..  Kommt der Metzker eigentlich auch?


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2008)

*Wöchentliches Update* _(Seit 9 Wochen in der Nachsorge)_

*Größe: 182
Ausgangsgsgewicht am 15.01.2008: 87,2 KG*

28.04.2008: 79,2 KG, Fettanteil 15,9 %, Muskel 41,2 % 
05.05.2008: 78,4 KG, Fettanteil 15,4 %, Muskel 41,3 %
13.05.2008: 78,3 KG, Fettanteil 15,3 %, Muskel 41,4 %

(_Fett- und Muskelmessung bei Tchibo..._)


Grüße


Google


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Kai: Tjaja.. Wart nur ab..  Kommt der Metzker eigentlich auch?


Mach dir keine Sorgen, dein Anwalt hört von mir 

Ja ja, der Metzker ist auch dabei.  Es sei denn, er hat in Mainz die Lust am Biken verloren. Aber ein 8er Platz als Einzelstarter kann sich durchaus sehen lassen, finde ich.

Ich sach et ma so: Wir kommen! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harry_I (13. Mai 2008)

Wie sagte einst Sepp Herberger: "Es gibt kein nach dem Spiel es gibt nur ein wieder vor dem Spiel!"

Für uns bedeuted dies: "Es gibt kein nach dem Training sondern nur ein wieder vor dem Training!"

Nach der Trainingslehre soll man nach einem Training so schnell wie möglich seine Energiespeicher wieder auffüllen. Also Kohlehydrate zu sich nehmen. Am besten schon vor und während des Trainings, auf jeden Fall aber unmittelbar dannach. Hintergrund ist, dass damit eine schnellere Regeneration stattfindet und der nächste Trainingsreiz früher und effektiver gesetzt werden kann.

Wir im Forum haben aber eine ganz andere Zielsetzung: Nicht (nur) Leistungssteigerung, sondern Fettabbau. 
Wenn ich nun als Hobbysportler genau weiß, dass ich erst in zwei oder drei Tagen wieder trainiere, wäre es dann nicht geschickt den Zustand der Unterversorgung (= Trainingsende) möglichst lange aufrecht zu halten?

Ich habe nach dem Training meist wenig Hunger. Sollte man dies ausnutzen, um seinen Körper zu zwingen sein Energiedefizit aus seinen Fettreserven auszugleichen? (oder holt er sich seine Energie aus Eiweis - baut also Muskeln ab?)

Wenn ich wirklich nur 2-3 Tage in der Woche trainiere besteht kaum die Gefahr des Übertrainings. Auch mit dem verschleppten Energiedefizit sollte ich nicht in einen Übertrainingszustand kommen. 

Wie haltet ihr dies? Schafft ihr es nach dem Training möglichst lange möglichst wenig zu Essen? Sollte doch eine der effektivsten Möglichkeiten sein?


----------



## LauraPeter87 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

28.04.   59,4
01.05.   58,4
07.05.   57,9
12.05.   57,1

Mein Gewicht geht ständig hoch und runter. Da können an einem Tag locker mal 1,5 kg Unterschied sein. 

Aber so die letzten 2 Wochen betrachtet bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Laura


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. Mai 2008)

@LauraPeter87

Hast grad was wichtiges gesagt.........."ich bin zufrieden"....siehste geht doch..   

Gruß
Stolli


----------



## LauraPeter87 (13. Mai 2008)

Wenn du wüsstest wo meine Laune grade ist    

(Die hat den Keller um 4 Stockwerke erweitert. Nach unten versteht sich)


----------



## Senatorin (13. Mai 2008)

Du solltest auch mal bedenken das Du während der Menstruation locker bis zu 3 Kilo mehr auf die Waage bringen kannst


----------



## LauraPeter87 (13. Mai 2008)

Bei mir ist das aber ständig so, zyklusunabhängig  

Hab meine Waage zuhause vergessen


----------



## J.Hahn (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,

das mit der Gewichtsänderung übern Tag oder über 2-3 Tage ist doch normal:
- Morgens nach dem Aufstehen und dem ersten Klogang bist du so ziemlich am leichtesteten
- Nach dem Frühstücken hast schon ca. 0,5 - 1kg mehr (Kaffe/Tee/O-Saft/Was-auch-immer + irgendwas zum Essen)
- Im Büro Vormittags hält sich das dann etwa oder wird wieder etwas weniger
- beim Mittagesses dann nochmal 0,5 - 1kg mehr (Essen + trinken)
- Im Büro Nachmittags hält sich das dann etwa oder wird wieder etwas weniger
- beim Abendessen kommt wieder 0,5 - 1kg dazu
- über Nacht schwitzt und atmest du recht viel Wasser(dampf) wieder aus

Wenn jetzt ein Training dazu kommt, dann ändert sich das Gewicht locker +/- 1-2 kg, je nachdem, was/wie du trainierst und was/wieviel du beim Training trinkst/ißt.

Nach dem Training geht dann das Gewicht wieder hoch, da ja der Körper seine Reserven wieder auffüllen muß (Flüßigkeit, Kohlenhydrate)... bei heftigem Training mit Muskelkater entzünden sich die Muskeln und lagern zusätzlich Wasser ein, macht auch nochmal 1-2kg.

So sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen... wenn ich mich über die Woche jeden Tag 3-4x wiege, bekomme ich Werte von 83kg bis knapp 86kg...

Naja, ich für mich habe jetzt festgelegt, daß nur das Gewicht zählt, daß ich 3 Tage nach einem heftigen Training morgens nach dem Aufstehen habe, basta (oder das abends, vor dem Abendessen, je nachdem, was kleiner ist).

Bye.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (14. Mai 2008)

13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm
09.04.2008 G. 83.1 KG BU: 85.0 cm
16.04.2008 G: 82.5 KG BU: 85.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
23.04.2008 G: 81.4 KG BU: 83.0 cm
30.04.2008 G: 79.6 KG BU: 82.0 cm
07.04.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
14.04.2008 G: 80.2 KG BU: 82.0 cm

So, bin wieder an der 80'er Marke, hoffe es kommt nicht wieder eine Orgie dazwischen.


----------



## broker (14. Mai 2008)

Hier ein update

Alter: 38
Größe: 1,87m
Anfangsgewicht: ca. 125 kg (01.01.08)
Wunschgewicht: erstmal 100 kg (dann 96 kg)

Start (29.04.08): 120,4 kg
1. Woche (07.05.08): 119,7 kg
2. Woche (14.05.08): 118,8 kg

to be continued ...


----------



## Harry_I (14. Mai 2008)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Naja, ich für mich habe jetzt festgelegt, daß nur das Gewicht zählt, daß ich 3 Tage nach einem heftigen Training morgens nach dem Aufstehen habe, basta (oder das abends, vor dem Abendessen, je nachdem, was kleiner ist).
> 
> Bye.





> Durch den vorangegangenen hohen Trainingsreiz und die anschließende hohe Kohlenhydratzufuhr lassen sich die Glykogenspeicher um fast zur Hälfte höher auffüllen als normal. Diese Maßnahme wird als "Superkompensation" bezeichnet. Die Folge ist eine größere Reserve an "schneller" Energie und damit eine höhere Leistungsfähigkeit. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, daß Glykogen zusammen mit Wasser eingelagert wird,
> und dann im Wettkampf größere Flüssigkeitsreserven bereitstehen.



Allerdings bleibt dieses zusätzliche Glykogen (mit Wasser) ca. 1 Woche erhalten. D.h. 3 Tage nach dem harten Training wiegst Du auf jeden Fall das Mehrgewicht mit. Es sei denn, Du hast davon durch "normales" Training schon wieder etwas verbraten.

vielleicht auch noch ganz interessant:


> Jeder Sportler sollte sich bewußt sein, daß die Phase nach einer Belastung bereits die Vorbereitungszeit für die nächste Trainings- oder Wettkampfperiode darstellt und deshalb größte Aufmerksamkeit verlangt.
> Hauptanliegen ist zunächst die Flüssigkeitszufuhr (siehe Thema Trinken - das richtige Sportgetränk). Hunger stellt sich nach intensiven Anstrengungen ohnehin erst ein, wenn der Durst gestillt ist. Sobald als möglich sollte an die Wiederauffüllung der Glykogenspeicher gedacht werden und deshalb Kohlenhydrate aufgenommen werden (evtl. vorerst in Form von Getränken). *Die Effizienz der Glykogenspeicherung ist in den ersten Stunden nach der Leistung maximal *und nimmt dann im Laufe der Zeit ab. In der Praxis empfiehlt es sich, nach Beruhigung des Körpers eine größere Mahlzeit zu sich zu nehmen. Diese sollte kohlenhydratreich sein und Eiweiß enthalten, da in der Erholungsphase verstärkt Auf- und Umbauvorgänge in der Muskulatur ablaufen und ein anaboler Effekt eintritt. Am besten werden Kohlenhydratträger (pflanzliche Lebensmittel) mit Eiweißträgern (tierische Lebensmittel) kombiniert.
> Für die Glykogeneinlagerung muß Kalium vorhanden sein. Als "Türöffner" für Kalium in die Zellen ist Magnesium notwendig, so daß diese beiden Mineralstoffe eine wichtige Rolle in der Regenerationsphase spielen.



D.h. nicht nur die Härte des Trainings sondern auch die unmittelbar anschließende Energiezufuhr kann ein zusätzliches Kilo ergeben. 

Gewichtsreduzierung ist immer eine Gradwanderung mit der Leistungsfähigkeit.

oder: *Ohne Mampf kein Kampf!*


----------



## x-rossi (15. Mai 2008)

@ Harry_I: du hast dir mit posting   #1663 dann ja wohl selber deine frage in #1654 ausreichend beantwortet ...


----------



## ThK (15. Mai 2008)

Oh man ...
Mir graut es vor morgen ;-)
Hab die Woche wieder "gefressen" wie weiss wer... *lach*


----------



## Harry_I (15. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ Harry_I: du hast dir mit posting   #1663 dann ja wohl selber deine frage in #1654 ausreichend beantwortet ...



Eben nicht!

Es kommt auf die Zielsetzung an. Wenn ich ordentlich Leistung bringen will, dann muss ich auf Gewichtsreduzierung verzichten!?

Versuche ich Körperfett zu reduzieren, fehlt mir die Power für ordentlich leistungssteigerndes Training!?

Ich bin mir entsprechend unsicher bei dieser Gradwanderung und versuche Informationen in die Diskussion einzubringen.

Die Frage war ja: "Wie haltet Ihr es mit der unmittelbaren Nahrungszufuhr nach Ende eines Trainings?" und nicht "was muss ich tun um möglichst schnell wieder gute Leistungen zu bringen?"


----------



## x-rossi (15. Mai 2008)

doch, hast du!

was ist dein ziel? die antwort kennst du. und gratwanderung ist so, als ob du eine münze beim münzwerfen immer nur auf den rand stellst.

wenn du fett und leistung abnehmen willst, dann verzichte nach dem training halt auf schnelle regeneration indem du auf energie verzichtest.

ich würde ein nahrungsdefizit ja eher auf den alltag legen, als direkt nach dem training. steigert leistung und reduziert fett.

aber mach, wie du denkst.


----------



## Harry_I (15. Mai 2008)

Nahrungsdefizit direkt nach dem Training würde mir (kein Hungergefühl) relativ leicht fallen.
Nur bringt es so viel (in Bezug auf Fettabbau) wie ich vermute? Oder ist es vielleicht sogar kontraproduktiv?

Gibt es da etwas wissenschaftliches drüber? Denn unsere Messmethoden - Waage nach ein paar Tagen - oder Spiegel sind doch eher subjektiv.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich für meine Person halte es so das ich nach dem Radfahren immer erst mal richtig was reinschaff.
Komischerweise nach dem Krafttraining kann ich erst ungefähr ne halbe Stunde später was mampfen.
Ergo.....schütt ich mir nach der Pumphalle und/oder Radfahren erst mal nen dicken Shake(50% Eiweiß / 50% Kohlehydrate) rein, hab damit gute Erfahrung was Regeneration anbelangt gemacht.
Na und dann ca. ne Stunde später erst mal tüchtig was essen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Na und dann ca. ne Stunde später erst mal tüchtig was essen.
> Gruß
> Stolli


Das mache ich unabhängig vom Sport. Vielleicht ist das ja meine Schwachstelle. 

Das Abnehmen für meinen Teil klappt eher mäßig. Irgendwie will mein Körper nicht viel weniger als 75kg wiegen. Aber diesen Mist werde ich ihm auch noch "auskurbeln" 

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (15. Mai 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Gibt es da etwas wissenschaftliches drüber? Denn unsere Messmethoden - Waage nach ein paar Tagen - oder Spiegel sind doch eher subjektiv.


wie wissenschaftlich solls denn sein? ab wann bist du denn zu überzeugen (wenn ich armer depp das schon nicht schaffe)?


----------



## Harry_I (16. Mai 2008)

Es gibt eine Internetseite:
www.sfsn.ethz.ch
In dem (geschützten) PDF ist auf der letzten Seite genau die Thematik angerissen:
*Regeneration und Abnehmen im Leistungssport - verträgt sich das?*
http://www.sfsn.ethz.ch/PDF/Hot_Topics/HotTopic14_Ernaehrung_Regeneration1.0.pdf


> Der Abbau von Körperfett beruht auf dem Prinzip weniger Energie zu essen als verbraucht wird. Damit kann eine optimale regeneration aber nicht gewährleistet werden. Es sollte daher immer genau überlegt werden, in welchen Trainingsphasen das Essen eher eingeschränkt werden kann und wann eher nicht. Harte Trainingsphasen sollten nicht gleichzeitig zum Gewichtsabbau benutzt werden. Die reduzierte Belastbarkeit bei einer Diät muss genau berücksichtigt werden. Mögliche kurzfristige Leistungsverbesserungen nach einem grösseren Gewichtsverlust können bald durch langfristige Gesundheits- und Verletzungsprobleme beeinträchtigt werden, wenn die Regeneration zu lange oder zu stark vernachlässigt wurde.



Auf Kosten der Regeneration abzunehmen (=nach Training NIX Essen) scheint schlechter zu sein als allgemein bekannt. Schade eigentlich. Hätte sich auf Grund des bei mir eingeschränkten Hungergefühls gut angeboten.

Trotzdem wieder was gelernt!

btw: Heute Morgen 101,0 kg (man bin ich "superkompensiert")
Optisch (Fettfalten) keinerlei Zunahme erkennbar. Eher das Gegenteil - bin zufrieden - Bauch ist hart. Sollte das Wetter Heute halten, werde ich versuchen das Glykogen zu verbrutzeln. 

_*Harry, hol schon mal das Radl!*_


----------



## teppiche (16. Mai 2008)

Update:

Größe: 180
Wunschgewicht 77 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am :
15.02.2008: 92 KG
01.03.2008: 89 KG (-3,0 KG)
08.03.2008: 88 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.03.2008: 87 KG (-1,0 KG) 
31.03.2008: 86 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.04.2008: 85 KG (-1,0 KG)
25.04.2008: 84 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.05.2008: 83 KG (-1,0 KG)
-----------------------------
Summe: -9,0 KG

Und damit verabschiede ich mich für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub - geht nach Bella Italia.....und mein Rennrad kommt auch mit...jeden morgen mind. 50km...Ziel ist nach dem Urlaub eher weniger zu wiegen.....

Bis dann und viel Erfolg beim Speck-reduzieren


----------



## ThK (16. Mai 2008)

Jaja .. das "nicht hart" bleiben beim Futtern fordert seinen Tribut..
So nun ist aber mal Schluss damit für die nä. 3 Wochen.

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg) 
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)

Ziel für nächsten Freitag sind die 85,0 kg ....
So ;-)


----------



## x-rossi (16. Mai 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> www.sfsn.ethz.ch ... (geschützten) PDF ...
> 
> Auf Kosten der Regeneration abzunehmen (=nach Training NIX Essen) scheint schlechter zu sein als allgemein bekannt. Schade eigentlich. Hätte sich auf Grund des bei mir eingeschränkten Hungergefühls gut angeboten.
> 
> Trotzdem wieder was gelernt!


Harry_I, 

schönes pdf hast du da gefunden. man kann es drucken. geschützt ist es gegen kopie (copy and paste) und inhaltliche veränderungen (editieren) - auch, wenn es daheim auf der pladde liegt.

trotzdem eine frage: wie lange radelst du denn schon und wie lange beschäftigst du dich denn schon mit dem theorie-teil unseres sports? ich finde deine vermutungen und fragestellungen mit den anschließend eigenen  (!), teils hartnäckig falschen erkenntnissen ein kleines winziges bisschen seltsam. als beispiel:


du stellst bei dir veränderungen fest
teilst diese hier mit und stellst gleichzeitig eine frage dazu
im selben zug beantwortest du deine eigene frage mit einem schlagwort, was du irgendwann mal aufgeschnappt hast und schlussfolgerst: "genau! DARAN MUSS das liegen!"
 naja ...

finde es auf der anderen seite aber dann auch sehr gut, dass du dich selber um erleuchtung kümmerst. machen ja nicht alle. 

-



x-rossi schrieb:


> *zielgewicht für den 30.05.2008 also: 77-76 kg!*



freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
----------------------------
freitag 02.05.2008 - 81,6 kg (nach einer woche urlaub)
freitag 09.05.2008 - 79,1 kg
freitag 09.05.2008 - 80,2 kg

eieiei ... mal sehen. wenn ich am 30.05. nicht wenigstens an den 78 kg kratze, dann pfeiff ich auf den freitags-status für den rest des jahres.

jetzt möchte ich nicht mutmaßen, warum ich wieder über 80 kg wiege. ich esse normal und fühle mich leichter. der spiegel meint auch, es sei besser, als vorher. naja, das morgendliche ritual lief die letzten beiden tage nicht so, wie sonst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





würde mich freuen, wenn das jetzt alles muskeln und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) geworden sind.

nix genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (16. Mai 2008)

@x-rossi

Das Thema hier ist interessant und komplex! Es lebt von der Diskussion. Wenn ich Erkenntnisse (vielleicht sind es nur Vermutungen und ich rede mir ein es ist so) habe, dann teile ich sie gerne mit. 

Jeder muss für sich seine eigenen Schlussfolgerungen daraus ziehen. Und zugeben, dass man falsch lag ist nicht einfach, sollte aber trotzdem keine bleibende Schäden hinterlassen.

Wenn ich die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hätte, dann bräuchte ich keine Fragen zu stellen. Und wenn ich mögliche Antworten mitliefere, dann heisst das nicht, dass dies der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. 

Ich hoffe nicht, dass bei mir bereits der Altersstarrsinn eingesetzt hat und ich keinen Argumenten mehr zugänglich bin. 

Mit der These "Abnehmen auf Kosten der Regeneration" hatte ich nur eine Idee ins Spiel gebracht. Durch die zusätzlichen gewonnenen Informationen diese Idee als "nicht so prikelnd" wieder verworfen. - Also was solls?

Sollen wir in diesem Thread nur Gewichtszahlen austauschen? Dann habe ich wirklich etwas falsch verstanden.

Harry


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Sollen wir in diesem Thread nur Gewichtszahlen austauschen? Dann habe ich wirklich etwas falsch verstanden.


NEIN! Auf keinen Fall!!! 
Also ich finde es gut, dass man hier jede Menge Wege zur Gewichtsreduktion nachlesen kann. Auch wenn relativ viel "Müll" unterwegs ist (nur 1-2h schlafen, 6, 7l Eiswasser trinken,...).
Man kann diese Tipps, sofern sie nach eigenem Verständnis dem Körper nicht schaden/ nicht krank machen, ausprobieren und seine eigenen Schlüsse/ Erfahrungen daraus ziehen. Das ist m. E. sehr wichtig. Der eine fährt jeden Tag drei oder vier Stunden Fahrrad und kann dafür esen was er will. Ein anderer kann das nicht, weil er in Beruf und Familie stark eingespannt ist. Dieser muss sich dann über andere Wege informieren. Alles ist in diesem Thread nachzulesen. Wenn hier jetzt einfach nur nachzulesen wäre, wie gut/schlecht, viel/wenig die User hier abgenommen haben, wäre es ja langweilig oder nicht?
Besser ist es doch, man macht auch noch seinen Weg publik. Idealerweise lässt sich dieser dann auch noch kontrovers diskutieren 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Doesel (16. Mai 2008)

Hi,
bin neu hier  

Find den Thread richtig gut, und da ich a) bis zum Ende des Monats selber ein MTB haben werde (hoffentlich schon früher....) und b) seit Sonntag auch Diäte, trage ich mich hier auch einfach mal ein.

Habe ich mich für die Almased Diät entschieden, was ich aber nur als Einstieg nutzen wollte, solange ich noch kein Bike habe. Werde dann nach ein paar Wochen wieder auf "normale" Ernährung umsteigen, aber dann darauf achten mich bewusst zu ernähren (kein Zucker, wenig Kohlenhydrate, viel Gemüse, Fisch, Fleisch), zusätzlich natürlich viel radeln  

Meine Daten:

31 Jahre, 183cm, 115kg
kurzfristiges Ziel: erstmal unter 100kg
langfristiges Ziel: unter 90kg

Datum       ---   Gewicht  --- Abnahme

11.05.2008 ---   ~115kg
16.06.2008 ---   112,9kg  --- 2,1kg

Gruß
Doesel


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

@Doesel

Hmm, "Almased" Diät, das hört sich wie eine Seife oder Waschmittel an...   sorry wenn ich mal lachen muß....
Was für ne Diät ist das denn.....?
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## dirkbaum39 (16. Mai 2008)

mein update.
Alter: 39
Größe: 182 cm
Ziel: 90 kg (31.12.2008)

Datum-Gewicht-%Fett
01.02.   132        41   (Beginn)
01.03.   123,5     36
01.04.   118,5     35
30.04.   117,0     32
08.05.   115,4     34
16.05.   115,6     33
Fazit: Im Moment komme ich nicht mehr recht von der Stelle. Muss wohl an den ein oder anderem Bier bzw. Eis liegen. Ich kann es halt einfach nicht ganz lassen.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Doesel (16. Mai 2008)

Jo, für manch einen schmeckts auch bestimmt nach Seife  

Almased

Gibt soweit ich weiss 2 Arten von Almased Ernährung, zum Einen der normale Weg, dh 2 Mahlzeiten werden durch Almased ersetzt, und der Turbo Weg, wo man sich nur von Almased ernährt. Letzteres mache ich jetzt seit Sonntag, und es fällt mir relativ leicht (erstaunlicherweise).

Wusste einfach nicht was ich machen soll, hab immer mehr zugenommen und wurde immer unzufriedener. Dass ich mich falsch ernährt habe weiss ich, aber irgendwie hab ich eben nicht geschafft es umzustellen. Hatte auch mehrere andere Diäten versucht, aber ohne großen Erfolg. Wenn man schon länger (2 Jahre+) nicht mehr auf Idealgewicht ist fällts irgendwie noch schwerer mit dem Abnehmen. Zum Glück wars es dann Sonntag soweit dass ich absolut keinen Bock mehr hatte und hab eben damit angefangen. Für mich ist vor allem wichtig anfangs schnell Gewicht zu verlieren, damit die Motivation stimmt und man sich besser fühlt. Dass es nicht der richtige oder gesündeste Weg ist ist mir bewusst, aber wie gesagt, es dient nur der Motivation! Werde versuchen es solange wie möglich durchzuhalten, mich dann nach und nach wieder ans normale Essen gewöhnen und wie o.g. meine Ernährung umstellen und biken. Laufen geh ich zwar auch gerne aber da hab ich bei meinem Gewicht ein paar Probleme mit meinen Knien, da die ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden durch den Fussball. Das war übrigens auch der Grund warum ich zugenommen hatte... Umzug vom Land in die Stadt, keine (einfache) Möglichkeit mehr zu laufen und keinen Bock auf Fahrerei mit dem Auto zum Fussball 

Gruß
Doesel


----------



## Boardercrime (16. Mai 2008)

@X-ROSSI: Bitte nicht aufhören zu posten ! Bin leider auch ein *80'ER* Typ. Unter 80 wird richtig haarig, aber drannbleiben !!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Jo, für manch einen schmeckts auch bestimmt nach Seife
> 
> Almased
> 
> ...



Hallo Doesel

Willkommen im Forum 

Warum gibt es in der Stadt keine (einfache) Möglichkeit zu laufen?  
Auch so verstehe ich ein paar deiner Aussagen nicht, aber egal.
Dass auch du (mit Hilfe dieses Threads) abnehmen willst, finde ich schon mal super. Laufen halte ich aber für keine gute Idee. Aber hast du ja selber schon eingesehen oder? Na ja, ICH würde es auf jeden Fall auf später verschieben.  Für den Anfang würde ich schwimmen vorschlagen. Auch wenn es u. U. etwas Überwindung kostet, eine öffentliche Badeanstalt  aufzusuchen. Ich habe hierbei aber ganz klar die Meinung, dass die ganzen Spötter mal ihr Maul halten soll, weil man ja was dagegen unternimmt 
Auch würde ich die Diät an dieser Stelle abbrechen  Von Diäten halte ich gar nichts. Auch das es zeitlich begrenzt ist, macht es nur wenig besser.
Dass du mit Biken anfangen willst finde ich dagegen sehr schön. 
Dass es wunderbar geht zeigen ja einige gute Vorbilder im 2007'er Thread.
Aber jetzt warte erstmal auf dein Bike, der Rest kommt dann schon 
Was willst du denn eigentlich fahren? Also, an welche Disziplin hast du da grob gedacht?

Ganz viel *SPAß *beim Abnehmen,
angenehmen Tag noch,
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Hör bloß nicht auf das, was dir der Stollenreifenheizer erzählt, der hat keine Ahnung


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

@ Race-Kralle88

Ich geb dir..... du Nase.......     
Frecher Lümmel....

@ Doesel

Such dir das raus was für dich am besten ist und das geht nur mit selber ausprobieren....learning by doing.
Und die "Kralle" hat noch die Schalen hinter den Ohren....   
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Instantcold (16. Mai 2008)

Mein Update

Alter: 25
Größe: 1,80m
Startgewicht: 103 kg (30.04.2008)
Ziel: 80 kg

Start: 30.04.2008 103 kg
1. Wo 07.05. 102 kg
2. Wo 16.05. 101 kg (Fettmessung: 26,4%)


Werde jetzt alle 4 Wochen meinen Fettanteil messen lassen und mit in posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doesel (16. Mai 2008)

Hi,

@Race-Kralle88: was verstehst du denn nicht so genau an meinen Ausführungen? 
Und mit einfach laufen gehen in der Stadt ist nunmal so ne Sache.. habe vorher wie geschrieben in einer sehr ländlichen, ruhigen Gegend gewohnt, es lag nur eine 2,5m breite Privatstraße zwischen meinem Grundstück und dem Feld, und von da gings halt in die Wälder/"Berge". Hier in der Stadt müsste ich über asphaltierte Straßen und Wege laufen, Bürgersteige, hätte Ampeln und Autos dazwischen, und da hab ich nunmal überhaupt keine Lust drauf. Die nächsten ruhigeren Orte (Flußuferwege, Wälder, Parks) liegen allesamt etwas außerhalb, sodass ich erstmal mit dem Auto dorthin fahren müsste, was mich total annervt  
ABER - ich war gerade im Saturn und hab mir einen (schrott, wie sich gerade rauszustellen scheint) MP3 Player gekauft, der mich dann beim Laufen ablenken soll... 
btw, warum hälst du Laufen für ungeeignet? Normalerweise find ich das ok, und will es auch jetzt testen und vorsichtig anfangen.

Beim Bike habe ich hier im Gebrauchtmarkt ein schönes gefunden, bin mir mit dem Verkäufer schon grob einig, aber dauert wohl noch bis zum Monatsende, bis er das neue bekommt und vorher möchte er sein jetziges verständlicherweise nicht abgeben. Erstmal möchte ich nur Kilometer runterreissen, um wieder in Gang zu kommen. Am Laden, bei dem meine Freundin sich ihr Bike geholt hat, startet jeden Sonntag morgen ne fortgeschrittene Gruppe für mehrstündige Exkursionen in die Voreifel, aber ohne Training/Kondition werde ich da noch passen. Trails würden mich auch mal interessieren, aber ich denke weiter werd ich es erstmal nicht treiben 

@stollenreifenheizer: das was mir am besten passt aufs Abnehmen bezogen? Falls ja, ich denke das hab ich momentan gefunden, weils relativ einfach geht und es mich fast keine Überwindung kostet. Habe vor einigen Jahren schonmal 12kg mit Trennkost abgenommen, aber das war momentan nichts für mich, weil ich da nur hätte Obst zum Frühstück essen dürfen, und das ging gar nicht als ich es versucht hatte (irgendwie brauch ich morgens was Deftiges, ein Brötchen zB! Naja, zumindest bis Sonntag..)

Wie gesagt, ich weiss dass ich Almased nicht ewig nehmen kann/werde/will und dass ich mich, sobald ich damit fertig bin, gesund ernähren muss. Aber erstmal, um wieder rein zu kommen (und die Zeit bis zum Bike zu überbrücken) werde ich es nehmen 

Gruß
Doesel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @ Race-Kralle88
> 
> Ich geb dir..... du Nase.......
> Frecher Lümmel....


So, der Beitrag ist gemeldet. Diese Beleidigungen muss ich mir hier nicht bieten lassen  
Aber ich habe doch recht 
Aber jetzt mal Spaß beiseite. Deine Essgewohnheiten sollten, zumindest am Anfang, kein Vorbild sein oder täusche ich mich da?



Doesel schrieb:


> Hi,
> @Race-Kralle88: was verstehst du denn nicht so genau an meinen Ausführungen?
> Und mit einfach laufen gehen in der Stadt ist nunmal so ne Sache.. habe vorher wie geschrieben in einer sehr ländlichen, ruhigen Gegend gewohnt, es lag nur eine 2,5m breite Privatstraße zwischen meinem Grundstück und dem Feld, und von da gings halt in die Wälder/"Berge". Hier in der Stadt müsste ich über asphaltierte Straßen und Wege laufen, Bürgersteige, hätte Ampeln und Autos dazwischen, und da hab ich nunmal überhaupt keine Lust drauf. Die nächsten ruhigeren Orte (Flußuferwege, Wälder, Parks) liegen allesamt etwas außerhalb, sodass ich erstmal mit dem Auto dorthin fahren müsste, was mich total annervt
> ABER - ich war gerade im Saturn und hab mir einen (schrott, wie sich gerade rauszustellen scheint) MP3 Player gekauft, der mich dann beim Laufen ablenken soll...
> ...


Also erstmal verstehe ich nicht, wie man sich zu einer Diät entschließen kann  Aber wie gesagt, du willst es ja nicht lange machen. Dann geht es da ums Laufen.
Sicher, laufen ist super, absolut effizient, wenn man mit wenig Zeitaufwand maximalen Erfolg will, aber bei deinem Gewicht ist es mMn nicht zu empfehlen. Dein Vorhaben ist super, auf jeden Fall, aber du solltest dieses Vorhaben auf einen Zeitpunkt verschieben, an dem du weniger
Gewicht auf die Waage bringst.*sorry * Deine Gelenke werden es dir danken 
Das "jetzt wohne ich in der Stadt und kann nicht mehr laufen gehen" halte ich für eine Ausrede. Laufveranstaltungen (Marathons) finden auch auf der Straße statt.  Peinlich muss es dir nicht sein (s. auch den Kommentar zum Thema ins Schwimmbad gehen in meinem letzten Post). Gute Laufschuhe sollten natürlich vorhanden sein 

Wie sieht es denn mit Schwimmen gehen aus?

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

Hmm, ja das mit der Trennkost.......mach ich auch.....ich trenn die Schokolade vom Silberpapier....   
Nee mal im Ernst, im großen ganzen ist es doch so das man fast alles problemlos essen kann wenn man sich viel bewegt. 
Ich persönlich habe mich noch nie an den ganzen Ernährungsquatsch gehalten, ab und an darf man auch mal sündigen....ich leb nach dem Motto alles in Maßen und nicht in Massen. 
Einigermaßen fettarm und nicht soviel Salz dann passt es schon.
Bis jetzt hats funktioniert, würd mich aber noch interessieren wie alt du bist..?
Das mit dem Laufen kann ich dir nachvollziehen, denn ich hasse es auch wie die Pest und tue es nur im Winter um die Kondi zu erhalten. 
Aber deine Ansätze sind doch schon prima, hauptsache du bekommst den Ar... aus dem Quark und tust was. 
Deswegen auf diesem Weg weiterhin viel Erfolg und gutes gelingen. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Contador (16. Mai 2008)

Also ursprünglich wollte ich hier nichts reinschreiben um keinem von euch die Motivation zu nehmen.
Bei mir triffts aber eher das Thema: Der gute Vorsatz für 2007: Weg mit dem Speck !!!
174cm und 76kg. ca.20% Fettanteil und absolut kein Sport über 2 Jahre.
Dann bin ich durch einen Kollegen zum Biken gekommen.
Der 1.Vorsatz war, ich muss abnehmen sonst werde ich ihm nie nachkommen.
Ich habe dann vom März 2007 bis Juni 2007 auf 63kg abgespeckt und halte mein gewicht seither.
Ich bewundere alle von euch, die sich hier vornehmen Gewicht zu reduzieren, manche ja 30kg und mehr, es hilft einach im MTB-Sport und vor allem beim Bergauffahren.
Bin zwar leider kein Profi geworden aber bezeichne mich als sehr guten Hobbyfahrer.
Euch allen noch viel Spass beim abspecken, ich werde schauen, dass ich mein Gewicht halte.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

@Contador

Kompliment mein lieber......da sieht man mal wieder es geht doch.....


----------



## Unrest (16. Mai 2008)

Errrm.. Kai.. Ich kann ihn voll und ganz verstehen.
Ich hätte auch absolut gar keine Lust in der Stadt zu laufen und sei sie verkehrsberuhigt oder dergleichen.

Wenn ich hier laufen gehe, dann muss ich erst mal 1km Straße mit einigen hm abreissen, bis ich im Wald bin.
Dieser Kilometer ist der schlimmste, nicht wegen der hm, sondern wegen Asphalt und Autos und hässlich.
Im Wald läufts dagegen prima. Schöne Landschaft, guter Boden, kaum eine Menschenseele (zumindest, zu den Zeiten, zu denen ich laufen geh)...

Würd ich in der Stadt leben, würde ich auch nicht laufen gehen - wollen.
Ist, wie ich denke, ne mentale Sache, aber keinesfalls ne "Ausrede".
Wahrscheinlich würd ich dann auch mein MTB verkloppen und gegen nen Renner tauschen...


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

@ Doesel
Weißt du jetzt was ich meinte (Stollenreifenheizer zum Thema Trennkost). Solche Sachen postet der ständig.
So ansich gesehen hat er aber mit seinem Post recht. Wenn man sich viel bewegt, kann man auch viel essen. Mir stellt sich dabei aber die Frage, wie viel du dich am Anfang bewegen kannst. Du wirst nach 2h am Anfang sicher tot vom Rad fallen und auch die Tage drauf wegen Muskelkater und A****bluten (der Hintern tut weh, weil er den Sattel nicht gewöhnt ist  ) nicht fahren. Aber lass dich nicht verrückt machen, dass kommt schon. Ich bin jetzt im dritten Jahr und kann in etwa 5, 6h fahren (wenn auch nicht mit dem großen Druck).
Wir werden dich schon mit dem Bike-Virus infizieren 

@ Unrest
Also für mich ist das kein Grund!
Ich bin auch, schon was länger her, mal kurze Zeit "regelmäßig" gelaufen. Im Wald war ich dabei nie, was nicht daran liegt, dass hier kein Wald in der Nähe ist 
Aber es ist wohl Einstellungssache 

MfG Kai


----------



## Doesel (16. Mai 2008)

Naja, gute Laufschuhe sind vorhanden, weil ich ja früher auch regelmäßig Laufen war. Aber ich bin eben verwöhnt was meine Laufwege angeht. Und mal ehrlich, ich glaub es gibt hier (fast) niemanden, der gerne durch die Stadt joggen geht?! Und falls doch, ich gehöre jedenfalls nicht zu diesen Leuten  
Dass es momentan wohl noch nicht so gut ist für meine Gelenke hab ich ja oben auch schon angeschrieben, dennoch würde ich es gerne mal antesten. Falls ich es nicht übertreibe sollten vielleicht doch 1-2 Abende/Woche drin sein. Mit dem Schwimmen ist auch so eine Sache, hätte eine gute Möglichkeit mit meinem Kollegen morgens vor der Arbeit zu gehen. Nur da kommt die schöne Zeit ins Spiel... dafür müsste ich morgens schon um 6 aufstehen, und das pack ich momentan einfach absolut nicht! Den inneren Schweinehund hab  ich noch nicht besiegen können. Generell ist es aber so, dass ich nicht so die Wasserratte bin (ok, mitm Cocktail im Pool abhängen gefällt mir ungemein  ). Beides hat jedoch nichts mit schämen zu tun, aus dem Alter bin ich raus  

@stollenreifenheizer:
so wars damals ja bei mir auch, habe intensiv Fussball gespielt, dh 3 mal die Woche extrem powern + 1-2 mal die Woche noch so laufen gegangen, Bier nachm Training/Spiel, alles mögliche gegessen, war alles kein Problem. Nur als ich damit aufgehört habe habe ich natürlich meine Essgewohnheiten beibehalten (und evtl. sogar noch übertrieben...).

Danke auf jeden Fall für die aufmunternden Worte, sowas unterstützt und spornt natürlich auch an 

Gruß
Doesel

PS: werde im November 32


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

@Doesel
PS: werde im November 32  

Hi, hi na dann isses noch net zu spät die Kurve zu kriegen........aber wirst sehen das wird schon.
Aber das wichtigste zum Schluß........EISERNER WILLEN wenn du den hast dann packst du es auch.
Und wie das Krällchen schon sagte, wenn du mal fitter bist hat dich der Virus voll befallen........AAAAAAHHHHH BIKEN IST SOOOO GEIL
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Naja, gute Laufschuhe sind vorhanden, weil ich ja früher auch regelmäßig Laufen war. Aber ich bin eben verwöhnt was meine Laufwege angeht. Und mal ehrlich, ich glaub es gibt hier (fast) niemanden, der gerne durch die Stadt joggen geht?! Und falls doch, ich gehöre jedenfalls nicht zu diesen Leuten
> Dass es momentan wohl noch nicht so gut ist für meine Gelenke hab ich ja oben auch schon angeschrieben, dennoch würde ich es gerne mal antesten. Falls ich es nicht übertreibe sollten vielleicht doch 1-2 Abende/Woche drin sein. Mit dem Schwimmen ist auch so eine Sache, hätte eine gute Möglichkeit mit meinem Kollegen morgens vor der Arbeit zu gehen. Nur da kommt die schöne Zeit ins Spiel... dafür müsste ich morgens schon um 6 aufstehen, und das pack ich momentan einfach absolut nicht! Den inneren Schweinehund hab  ich noch nicht besiegen können. Generell ist es aber so, dass ich nicht so die Wasserratte bin (ok, mitm Cocktail im Pool abhängen gefällt mir ungemein  ). Beides hat jedoch nichts mit schämen zu tun, aus dem Alter bin ich raus



Thema Laufen:
Ich habe , wie gesagt, kein Problem damit, in der Stadt/ auf der Straße zu laufen.
Dennoch würde ich an deienr Stelle, im Moment noch, aufs Laufen verzichten (aber das mit der Gewichtsreduktion kann ja auch ganz schnell gehen  ).

Thema Schwimmen:
Das "hätte" ist schon mal schlecht 
Warum machst du es von dienem Kollegen abhängig? *AUSREDEALARM *
Das führt doch zu nix. Gut, übertreiben und von Anfang an alles machen ist ja nicht nötig, aber trotzdem. 

Guck einfach mal, wie sich dein Gewicht eintwickelt, wenn du dein Bike hast und dann werden wir schon sehen, wie es weitergeht  (ich tippe jetzt mal auf abwärts- natürlich in Sachen Gewicht). Gerade am Anfang solltest du es langsam angehen lassen. Das Jahr ist noch jung 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

Dieses Wort Diät ist das schlimmste was es gibt, und Doesel ich denke durch Dein Almased, und Deinen Verzicht auf einige Sachen, wird der Jojo Effekt nicht lange auf sich warten ( ich rede aus Erfahrung!)

Man sollte generell mal über eine Nahrungsumstellung nachdenken, dass heisst nicht Verzicht!!! Sondern das man sich gesund ernährt!

Denn so Sachen wie : Nach 17 Uhr nix mehr Essen, oder sich Sachen gänzlich verkneifen funktionieren eh nicht, denn irgendwann kommt die Heisshunger Attacke eh!


----------



## Doesel (16. Mai 2008)

@Race-Kralle88:
natürlich mag es wie ne Ausrede klingen, dass ich morgens nicht aus dem Bett komme, aber so ist es nunmal. Ist halt ein Unterschied ob ich morgens um 6 mit dem Wecker aufstehe oder mich von der Sonne wecken lasse und dann aufstehe, wenns mir passt (Gleitzeit olé  ). Aber ich bin ja schon auf einem gutem Weg denke ich und werde es sicherlich auch bald mal schaffen, morgens mit schwimmen zu gehen. 6 Uhr aufstehen übrigens weil ich ja auch erstmal zur Arbeit bzw. zum Schwimmbad fahren muss, was ne halbe Std. dauert. Mein Kollege hats da natürlich leichter, der fällt 3 mal und is schon drin 

@Senatorin: ja, ihr mögt alle Recht haben, aber nun hab ich angefangen und bin froh dass sich was tut, und daher werde ich es weitermachen bis ich a) mein Fahrrad habe oder/und b) bis ich nicht mehr möchte/kann. Ich weiss dass Jojo ganz nah ist, aber momentan fällts mir eben absolut nicht schwer mich dran zu halten, und wenn ich es umstellen werde dann werde ich auch drauf achten was ich wie mache. Habe in letzter Zeit sehr viel gelesen über Ernährung, worauf man achten sollte und was man eher nicht zu sich nehmen sollte etc.
Falls es jemanden interessiert, www.abnehmen.com, da gibts sehr viele gute Beiträge 

Dennoch super dass ihr mir versucht zu helfen


----------



## Instantcold (16. Mai 2008)

Also ich für meine Person, Versuche in den Abendstunden Obst und Gemüse zu essen. Oft wird daraus ein Salat, mit "allem" was das Herz begehrt, also mal mit Putenbrust oder auch mal mit Käse oder ähnlichem.

Es gibt aber auch Tage, da hab ich abends absolut kein Hunger.


Auch hab ich festgestellt, wenn man während dem Tag mal nen Apfel oder so isst, hat man allgemein weniger Hunger. 

Ich weis das viele das so machen, aber auch ich habe ein paar dinge in der Ernährung jetzt "bewusster" umgestellt. Ebenso das MTB-fahren dazu als Hobby besser kennen gelernt und freue mich auf alles was kommt, sowohl vom Gewicht als auch von der Kondition, dem Körpergefühl und der Gesundheit.

Grüße


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

Was auch mal ein Versuch wert ist:
Fahre so viel Fahrrad, dass du gar kiene Lust hast, zu sündigen.
Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, es geht!
Aber es braucht einige harte, aufeinanderfolgende Trainingstage. Dann bin ich solange im "Nichts Süßes"-Modus, bis ich das Training wieder stark schleifen lasse (z. B. wetterbedingt). Ja ich weiß. Es ist eine Ausrede. Aber ich kann damit leben und sehe es nicht, bei Regen draußen zu fahren 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Instantcold (16. Mai 2008)

@ Race-Kralle

Das Gefühl kenne ich, ich nutze die Regentage immer um da Schwimmen zu gehen, bin ja noch im Verein, aber ich will den Sommer, bzw. die guten Tage, nicht in der Halle verbringen.

Ich muss halt noch mehr gegen meinen Inneren Schweinehund ankämpfen, ähnlich wie in der Werbung *gg*

Aber wenn ich abends kein Hunger habe, gehe ich ohne was zu essen ins bett und hab morgens aber dann auch keinen hunger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

Uiuiuiuiuiui, ohne was zu beißen in die Kiste geht ja mal gar nicht...... 
Das kann ich beispielsweise überhaupt nicht... 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

Die guten Tage in der Halle verbringen ist ja auch quatsch.
Irgendwie ist das Schwimmen aber nicht so mein Ding. Ich weiß auch nicht. Ja, ich kann schwimmen, aber ich schwimme unterirdisch. Ich schlucke zu viel Wasser und wirklich nötig ist es bei mir auch nicht mehr (ca. 75kg bei 1,80m)- zum Glück!
Ich muss einfach nur zusehen, dass ich viel auf dem rad sitze. Dann purzeln die Pfunde von ganz alleine. 

MfG Kai


----------



## sir-florian (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte auch mal ein Feedback geben. Ich hab Ende März mal hier im Forum gepostet und wollte wissen wieviel man mit erheblichen Trainingsumfangsteigerungen pro Woche abnehmen kann. Ich hatte mir 7 Einheiten die Woche vorgenommen, daraus sind im Durchschnitt 6 Einheiten die Woche geworden. 
Geplant hatte ich 2xlaufen, 2xKraftraum 2xRad 1xfreies Training

Naja, hat sich auch ganz schön verschoben, jetzt bin ich im Schnitt 4xRadfahren und 2xlaufen
Kraftraum habe ich erstmal auf Eis gelegt, kein Bock bei dem Wetter und ich hab fürn Radsportler sowieso schon nen zu hohen Muskelanteil(hätte nicht gedacht mal sowas zu sagen)

Also ich bin jetzt nach 8 Wochen auf 82Kilo, das heißt halbes Kilo die Woche abgenommen. Allerdings habe ich die Ernährungsumstellung abgeblasen, wenn ich 4 Stunden mitm Rad unterwegs war wird sich der Magen vollgeschlagen, das muss sein. Da vertrete ich ganz Stollis Meinung.
Ebenso ists mit dem Alkohol. 1 Mal die Woche wird sich als Student umgelattet.

Jedenfalls hat mich der Bike-Virus wieder voll erwischt, hab mir erstmal neues MTB und neues Rennrad aufgebaut und am Sonntag fahr ich das erste Mal seit 7 Jahren wieder nen MTB Wettkampf. 
Also was ich sagen will ist, wenn man richtig Gas gibt auf dem Trail und jeden Berg mit einem Lachen im Gesicht nimmt, dann formt sich der Körper ganz von alleine.
In dem Sinn...


----------



## x-rossi (16. Mai 2008)

@ Doesel:

du solltest mit dem laufen tatsächlich warten, bis du um die 80 kg wiegst. sogar unter professionellen läufern gelten über 80 kg als schwer. wenn du jetzt also als untrainierter - und deine vorgeschichte als fußballer zählt hier nicht, das ist vergangenheit - wieder anfängst zu laufen und das mit diesem hohen gewicht, dann bekommst du sehr schnell probleme knieabwärts.


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2008)

Jungs und Mädels

die geposteten Erfolge scheinen richtig anzustecken. Wir haben viele, neue, *schwere *Einsteiger in letzter Zeit  Ich wünsch Euch allen Erfolg  

Ich gestehe, ich bin trockener Schwergewichtiger  

Mittlerweile habe ich ein Gewicht mit dem ich  mich  sauwohl fühle  Und ich hoffe sehr (bin aber nicht naiv), dass ich mein Gewicht einigermassen halten kann.

Nur gut, dass ich mein vor gut 5 Jahren gefundenes Hobby so liebe denn Bewegung ist das A und O! Ich fühl mich einfach fitt und sauwohl, so soll es bleiben! Und ich vermisse nichts! Im Gegenteil!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Also was ich sagen will ist, wenn man richtig Gas gibt auf dem Trail und jeden Berg *mit einem Lachen im Gesicht* nimmt, dann formt sich der Körper ganz von alleine.
> In dem Sinn...


 Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen !!

Genau deshalb bin ich jetzt da wo ich bin. Ich habe den Bikevirus jetzt schon seit Jahren


----------



## x-rossi (16. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Dieses Wort Diät ist das schlimmste was es gibt, und Doesel ich denke durch Dein Almased, und Deinen Verzicht auf einige Sachen, wird der Jojo Effekt nicht lange auf sich warten ( ich rede aus Erfahrung!)
> 
> Denn so Sachen wie : Nach 17 Uhr nix mehr Essen, oder sich Sachen gänzlich verkneifen funktionieren eh nicht, denn irgendwann kommt die Heisshunger Attacke eh!


darf ich gegenargumentieren? 

nachdem ich radikal hardcore gefastet und innerhalb von 9 tagen 5 kg abgenommen hatte, schlug der jojo-effekt bei mir z.b. nicht ein, weil ich genügend sport treibe. innerhalb von 8 wochen hatte ich dann 13 kg runter. jetzt häng ich bei 80 kg rum, möchte aber noch auf 75 kg. aktueller fettanteil beträgt um die 15%. morgen kauf ich mir eine langhantelstange plus 35 kg gewichte und trainiere mir wieder ein wenig mehr oberkörpermuskulatur an. das wird sich zwar mit dem zielgewicht von 75 kg beißen, aber mal sehen ...

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass eine nahrungsaufnahme auch weit nach 21:00 nicht verkehrt ist, wenn ich ein hungergefühl habe. und ich denke auch, dass die nahrungsaufnahme im alltag auch erst nach einem deutlichem hungergefühl erfolgen sollte. und das nur bis zum ersten sättigungsgefühl und nicht darüber hinaus. denn sobald das sättigungsgefühl eintritt weiß der körper automatisch, dass jetzt gut ist. 

wenn ich also ein deutliches hungergefühl habe, dann kann ich sicher sein, im energiedefizit zu liegen. und wenn ich bis zur ersten sättigung esse, dann setz ich auch nicht an, sondern nehme ab.

aber eben esse ich eindeutig mehr, als bis zur ersten sättigung. verdämned!


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

@Doesel war es nicht auch so das bevor man das Almased nimmt, Abführmittel nehmen soll damit der Darm richtig gereinigt ist? So war das jedenfalls damals als ich das mal in Erwägung zog sowas zunehmen.

@X-Rossi normalerweise sollte man auch alle 3 bis 4 Stunden essen, und nicht 6 bis 8 Stunden Pause zwischen den Mahlzeiten lassen.
Denn wenn man geregelt alle 3 Stunden etwas ist, wirst Du sehen das sich nach der Zeit das Magenvolumen verkleinert, und Du die ganz grossen Portionen nicht mehr essen kannst, so geht es mir und auch vielen anderen im Ernährungskurs.

Ich bin nun seit 8 Wochen im Ernährungskurs ergo 8 Wochen in einem guten Studio angemeldet.

Ich habe seitdem 6 Kilo abgenommen, esse sogut wie Salz frei und komme mit der Ernährung sehr gut klar, und mich hat das Spinning Fieber gepackt, und das MTB wurde nun auch recht schnell angeschafft, und ich fahre fleissig.

Im März wog ich noch round about 82 Kilo, heute auf der Waage waren es noch 71,2kg!

Der Fettanteil ist von 33% auf 31,7% gefallen, auch der Wasserhaushalt hat sich durch die Nahrungsumstellung verringert, leider weiss ich die Prozentzahl nicht mehr.

Aber beim Fitnesstest für´s Bike kam raus, von einem befriedigend Mitte März, zu einem sehr gut heute Mitte Mai, die Wattzahl (war das jetzt pro Kilo?  zu Hilfe weiss es nicht mehr)ging von 2,02 auf 2,72 hoch.

Ich habe für mich als Ziel gesetzt, dass ich am 21.6 meinen ersten Marathon fahre, und das ziehe ich durch  

Und was das Gewicht angeht: Schauen wir was da noch kommt, ich sehe das sich meine Figur sehr zum Vorteil verändert, und das ist mehr Wert wie die blöden zahlen da auf meiner Tchibo Waage


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> du solltest mit dem laufen tatsächlich warten, bis du um die 80 kg wiegst. sogar unter professionellen läufern gelten über 80 kg als schwer. wenn du jetzt also als untrainierter - und deine vorgeschichte als fußballer zählt hier nicht, das ist vergangenheit - wieder anfängst zu laufen und das mit diesem hohen gewicht, dann bekommst du sehr schnell probleme knieabwärts.


Seht ihr 


x-rossi schrieb:


> darf ich gegenargumentieren?


Na klar. 

Der "normale" Diätverlauf ist ein anderer!
Die durchschnittliche Bild der Frau-Leserin liest von der Erdbeer-Ananas-Diät, lebt zwei Wochen danach, nimmt verhältnismäßig viel ab (für den Zeitraum) und fällt dann in den alten Lebensstil zurück (Ergebnis: die Erdanziehung vergrößert sich wieder ).
Das erhoffte Ergebnis, eine Gewichtsreduktion, tritt nicht ein.
Warum es bei dir anders war, ist mir schleierhaft  Ich würde aber mal auf den Sport tippen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

Frage: Wieviele Bild der Frauen Leserinnen treiben regelmässig Sport / Extrem Sport / Ausdauer Sport?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (16. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> ... (war das jetzt pro Kilo?  zu Hilfe weiss es nicht mehr)ging von 2,02 auf 2,72 hoch.


pro kilo! 0,7 watt sind jede menge zuwachs


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

Ja das find ich auch mal richtig  

Mein Vorteil ist halt das ich kein Bürojob hab, sondern den ganzen Tag am laufen bin durch die grossen Produktionshallen.
Und in der Rüstung gibt es nunmal keine leichten Teile


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Frage: Wieviele Bild der Frauen Leserinnen treiben regelmässig Sport / Extrem Sport / Ausdauer Sport?


Ich erwarte im Millionstel Promill-Bereich erste Zahlen über 0 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Bei denen reicht es nicht mal für "Motorsport" zum Kiosk


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

Aber ich muss mal ne Lanze für die Hausfrauen brechen ganz ehrlich!
Ich hab ja mal letztens Bauch Beine Po Gymnastik mitgemacht, ich bin am Stock gegangen, und war depremiert das die alle gelenkiger waren  

Dafür kann ich länger Reiten wie die, haha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

Die von mir angesprochene Gruppe braucht zum "Sport" Stöcke. 
Ich meinte nicht die Hausfrau, die du oben angesprochen hast.
Hausarbeit ist von der Intensität nicht zu unterschätzen.

Kai


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

Das weiss ich hab selber nen Haushalt, und nen faulen Freund  

Der ja der Meinung ist das ein Elektriker schwerer arbeiten muss, wie eine Maschinenschlosserin


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

Ich muss auch härter als alle anderen arbeiten  (Schüler   )
Was tut man nicht alles, um der Arbeit aus dem Weg zu gehen 

Kai


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

Ich seh schon euch kann man alle in einen Sack stecken, und draufhauen man trifft nie den verkehrten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

88 ist mein Jahrgang 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

20 Jahre alt, mein Gott das waren noch Zeiten da war ich noch jung und schön, heute bin ich nur noch *und *  

So nun aber BAck to Topic, das ufert gerade aus.

Ich mach dann mal ne Ernährungsunterstützung mit Erdbeerperlwein *prost*


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte auch mal ein Feedback geben. Ich hab Ende März mal hier im Forum gepostet und wollte wissen wieviel man mit erheblichen Trainingsumfangsteigerungen pro Woche abnehmen kann. Ich hatte mir 7 Einheiten die Woche vorgenommen, daraus sind im Durchschnitt 6 Einheiten die Woche geworden.
> Geplant hatte ich 2xlaufen, 2xKraftraum 2xRad 1xfreies Training
> 
> Naja, hat sich auch ganz schön verschoben, jetzt bin ich im Schnitt 4xRadfahren und 2xlaufen
> ...




AAAhhhhhendlich mal einer mit ner gesunden Einstellung.....   
Wenn du des englischen mächtig bist dann gilt auch für dich wie für mich der Satz der alles verändert :NO PAIN, NO GAIN
Ha, ich bin schon wieder ganz kribbelig aufs Training morgen (Pumphalle) und am Sonntag ne fette RTF(RR) denke mal das es wieder so um die 140km werden.....  
Gruß 
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

@ Senatorin
Gute Idee 

Ich bin auch mit 20 nur "und".
Aber ich bin ja auf einem guten Weg. 

Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> 20 Jahre alt, mein Gott das waren noch Zeiten da war ich noch jung und schön, heute bin ich nur noch *und *
> 
> So nun aber BAck to Topic, das ufert gerade aus.
> 
> Ich mach dann mal ne Ernährungsunterstützung mit Erdbeerperlwein *prost*



Ein paar Bilder von dir wären nicht verkehrt, das wir das mit "und" auch beurteilen können.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder von dir wären nicht verkehrt, das wir das mit "und" auch beurteilen können.....


Tztztz


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

Kannste haben *lol* Mit oder ohne graue Haare?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Kannste haben *lol* Mit oder ohne graue Haare?


----------



## tschobi (16. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Der ja der Meinung ist das ein Elektriker schwerer arbeiten muss, wie eine Maschinenschlosserin



Ich hasse Elektriker! ;-) Ist aber nicht persönlich gemeint  *Mist, warum gehen die smileys nicht mehr?*

@stolli und noch jemand der es eben erwähnte:

Was hat es denn mit dem Salz aufsich. Das zuviel Salz nicht gut sein soll hab ich auch schon gehört. Aber hat es auch mit dem abnehmen zu tun? Oder nur für die gesunde Ernährung?


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

Salz lagert Wasser im Körper ab, wenn Du salzarm isst wird nicht soviel Wasser im Körper gelagert.

Elektriker haben auch immer nen Kurzen    

Sagen böse Zungen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Ich seh schon euch kann man alle in einen Sack stecken, und draufhauen man trifft nie den verkehrten



Es gibt Ausnahmen.....


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

Sag mal Stolle findeste so Muckifrauen wie auf Deinen Bildern hübsch?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Kannste haben *lol* Mit oder ohne graue Haare?



Na ja dein Album ist leer......also suchs dir aus, bin neugierig wer hier sooo schee schreibt.....


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Sag mal Stolle findeste so Muckifrauen wie auf Deinen Bildern hübsch?



Nun ja es gibt hier und da welche die find ich gut....ja steh ich auch zu.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> ja steh ich auch zu.


Jedem sein Fetisch. 
*immerweitervomThemaabkomm*

Kai


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

Ich finds gruselig   Die haben ja garkeine Brust mehr


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Mai 2008)

Werd mir noch ein Stückchen Schokolade auf der Zunge zergehen lassen und dann ins Bettchen gehen, weil muß morsche schaffe....
Gruß an alle...
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Werd mir noch ein Stückchen Schokolade auf der Zunge zergehen lassen und dann ins Bettchen gehen, weil muß morsche schaffe....
> Gruß an alle...
> Stolli


Ja mach das.
Gute Nacht. 

Kai


----------



## tschobi (16. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> 1.Salz lagert Wasser im Körper ab, wenn Du salzarm isst wird nicht soviel Wasser im Körper gelagert.
> 
> 2.Elektriker haben auch immer nen Kurzen
> 
> Sagen böse Zungen



1.Ah, alles klar! 
2. (ah, jetzt gehen die smileys wieder, seltsam??)


----------



## Senatorin (16. Mai 2008)

Und Eier und Tomaten ohne Salz schmecken echt lecker, genauso das Rinderfilet  

Ist ganz klar ne Gewöhnungssache, aber ist schon ein Geschmackserlebnis!

Und wenn Du ne zeitlang Salzarm ist, wirst Du merken das viele Sachen schlichtweg versalzen sind.

Auch wurde uns im Ernährungskurs gesagt, dass viele Menschen das Problem haben das die Geschmacksnerven, speziell die Knospen auf der Zunge so überreizt sind, dass Sie den natürlichen Geschmack nicht mehr wahrnehmen, ein Grund warum viele Menschen Essen aus dem Restaurant auch nachwürzen.


----------



## sir-florian (16. Mai 2008)

@Stolli:Jo mann, Cowboy sein beginnt im Kopf! Wie kannst du dich bei dem Wetter fürn Kraftraum motivieren, ich kriegs nicht hin. Wenn du das auf deinem Bild bist scheinste das öfters zu machen. Was wiegst du denn bei welcher Größe? Und mich würde ja mal aus Eigeninteresse interessieren was du so auf maxKraft auf der Bank drückst...
Gruß


----------



## Harry_I (17. Mai 2008)

Mein Krafttraining hat einen Zeitaufwand von ca. 5 min pro Woche.

Und zwar mache ich vor jedem Duschen entweder 20 Klimmzüge oder 50 Liegestützen.

Das mache ich nun schon seit ca. 5 Jahren. Es ist schon wie ein Ritual - automatisiert - brauche nur noch überlegen was gerade drann ist. Steigern will ich mich nicht, sondern nur die Leistung beibehalten. Mgl. bis zum Rentenalter ;-)

Für die, die zu Hause möglichst effektiv Krafttraining machen wollen sollten sich mal über Max-F informieren. Meine Frau macht gerade einen Kurs. Ein paar Übungen habe ich mal ausprobiert. Ist schon nicht ohne! Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass der ganze Rumpf fürs Biken gekräftigt wird.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Mai 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> @Stolli:Jo mann, Cowboy sein beginnt im Kopf! Wie kannst du dich bei dem Wetter fürn Kraftraum motivieren, ich kriegs nicht hin. Wenn du das auf deinem Bild bist scheinste das öfters zu machen. Was wiegst du denn bei welcher Größe? Und mich würde ja mal aus Eigeninteresse interessieren was du so auf maxKraft auf der Bank drückst...
> Gruß



Kein Thema......Hoch bin ich 1,95m, Gewicht....zarte 98-100 kilo, schwankt etwas der Trend geht aber runter im Moment. 
Na und das mit dem öfters machen....ja stimmt schon....2-3 mal die Woche, früher noch öfters und das seit nunmehr 17 Jahren, ich hatte mal ein Rückenproblem.....seit dem nicht mehr.
Ich muß zur Zeit sogar noch Shakes reinschütten das ich nicht zu stark abnehme, vorallem aber das die Muskulatur erhalten bleibt.
Maxkraft....Flachbank....ca. 130-140 kilo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Obwohl ich zur Zeit eher etwas weniger Gewicht verwende aber dafür mehr Wdh.mache
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## LauraPeter87 (17. Mai 2008)

März 08 ca 62,5
28.04. - 59,4
01.05. - 58,4
07.05. - 57,9
12.05. - 57,1
17.05. - 56,6


So, nun bin ich in etwa bei dem Stand, an dem ich mir schonmal die Zähne ausgebissen habe. Unter 56 Kg hab ichs nie dauerhaft geschafft.


----------



## x-rossi (17. Mai 2008)

trotzdem : 6 kilo sind 6 kilo  

p.s. das lasagne-rezept habe ich noch immer nicht bekommen ^^


----------



## LauraPeter87 (17. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ja auch ein ganz ganz kleines bisschen stolz auf mich!

Die letzten 3 Wochen läufts wirklich super. 
Muss auch dazusagen, dass ich wirklich kaum noch Süßes esse, zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen Zeiten... 

Ich versuch wieder nach meinem alten Konzept abzunehmen... Auf nichts verzichten, aber wenn ich weiß, dass ein Fest o.ä. ansteht, 2-3 Tage vorher einen Gang zurückschalten.
Auf Produkte mit Süßstoff verzichte ich jetzt komplett, ich glaube das ist ganz gut. 

Bin nun gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickelt. Die 56 konnte ich eine Zeit lang gut halten, aber nach oben gehts eben doch immer wieder schnell - nur nach unten ist es sehr schwierig.

Was diese Woche toll war: Freibad     

Endlich wieder draußen schwimmen und im 50m-Becken. 
Bin diese Woche insgesamt 8,5 km geschwommen, verteilt auf 4 Mal. 




@rossi: Lasagne - das wär mal wieder was!! Zum Glück hab ich daheim auch noch irgendwo ein tolles Rezept rumfliegen. Könnte ich mal wieder machen...

@Senatorin: Das mit dem Magenvolumen kann ich bestätigen. Merkt man eifnach, wenn man die Portionen ein bisschen runterschraubt. Zu deiner Aussage "lieber alle 3-4 Std was essen" kann ich nur sagen, dass das bei mir nicht funktioniert. 
Es gibt die einen, die sagen, lieber 3 Mal am Tag essen und die anderen, die sagen 5 Mal am Tag. 
Bei mir funktioniert 3 Mal einfach besser. 
Momentan ist es so, dass ich morgens/vormittags (kommt drauf an, ob/wann ich Sport mache) eine Banane o.ä. esse, manchmal auch ein Müsli *mjam*. Mittags ess ich dann "normal", aber eher wenig. Sprich ein Brötchen und Obst zum Nachtisch. 
Dann fängt die harte Zeit an - bis Mittag kann ich mich gut disziplinieren, dann wirds immer schwerer. 
Idealerweise esse ich um 17 Uhr nochmal was. Was, kommt immer drauf an. Aber auch hier: nicht so viel. 

Ich weiß, klingt alles nach sehr wenig. Das sind aber auch nur die Tage, an denen ich "vorsorge". Alle 3-4 Tage esse ich dann mehr. Sprich Müsli morgens, mittags gleich und abends ein bisschen mehr. 
Das ist für mich das ideale Gleichgewicht und hilft hoffentlich auch, dass der Stoffwechsel nicht runterfährt.

Aber: Jedem das seine - andere kommen eben mit 5 Mahlzeiten besser klar. Bei mir ist es dann eher so, dass ich ständig Hunger - besser: Gelüste - habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (17. Mai 2008)

YUCHHHHHUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Samstags-Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Sonntag 13.04.2008 - 90,0 kg
Samstag 19.04.2008 - 89,6 kg (-0,4)
Samstag 26.04.2008 - 89,8 kg (+0,2)
Samstag 03.05.2008 - 89,2 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 10.05.2008 - 87,5 kg (-1,7)
Samstag 17.05.2008 - 85,5 kg (-2,0)

Es läuft. Yipieeeh!                    

Da sag nochmal einer hüpfen würde nicht helfen ;-)

Ich bin schwer begeistert, dass es so gut geht, aber nur zur Kontrolle stelle ich mich heute abend bei einer Freundin auf die Waage, nicht das Kai noch recht behält.

Und auch Bikemäßig war heute super. In Bremen war heute RTF, ich wollte nicht mitfahren, weil ich dachte RTF mit Trekkingrad kommt doch irgendwie blöd. Bin dann also morgens zur einer kleine Runde für mich alleine aufgebrochen und dann irgendwie in die RTF reingeraten.

Mann ist das geil! Ich will ein Rennrad. So im Feld mitdüsen, was einfach nur toll. Und von allen Seiten Komplimente: 

"Mensch, die Geschwindigkeit mit nen Trekkingrad, nicht schlecht"
"Holla, das ja ambitioniert, die RTF mit nem Trekkingrad mitzufaren  "

Musste dann immer erklären, dass ich eigentlich gar nicht mitfahre, aber eins sage ich euch nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall egal mit was für einem Rad.

Und dann habe ich auch noch die Abfahrt für die 57 km Strecke verpasst und die 80km mitgefahren  

Jetzt sitze ich zu hause kann mich kaum bewegen und bin mir sicher: Nächtes Jahr fahre ich mit, auch wenn es wie diesmal 3 Stunden durchgehend regnet.  


Grüße voller Endorphine

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2008)

@ LauraPeter
Es geht doch 
Hauptsache du fühlst dich beim Sport einigermaßen wohl. Der Rest kommt dann schon- du wirst sehen 

@ Antiloppe
 Na das klingt doch mal richtig klasse. KOMPLIMENT auch von mir 
Die Gewichtsabnahme ist auch der Hammer (*auchwiedersoZeitenerlebenwill*).
Ich habe mich jetzt diese Woche auch schon mehrfach gewogen. Heute mittag (vor dem Frühstück, nach dem Morgenritual) hatte ich ein Gewicht von 73,35kg    bei knapp 1,80m. Im Gelände reichen halt 1,5h am Tag aus, auf der Straße darf es auch ein wenig mehr sein. Also ich bin im Moment ganz happy, auch wenn der Blick nach draußen die Stimmung trübt.
Aber das wird schon werden.
Na ja, mal sehen was geht. Vielleicht reißt die Wolkendecke ja die Tage mal für längere Zeit wieder auf. Mich würd's freuen 

Euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg,
schönen Samstag noch,
Kai


----------



## Senatorin (17. Mai 2008)

@Kralle mehrfach am Tag oder in der Woche wiegen ist nicht gerade Motivationsfördernd  
Leg Dir doch mal ein Tag in der Woche fest wo Du Dich wiegst, dass macht viel mehr Spass und die Spannung steigt ins unermessliche wenn wieder der Wiegetag angesagt ist  

@Laura es muss auch jeder das richtige für sich finden, nicht jeder kommt mit dem alle 3 bis 4 Stunden Essen zurecht.

In dem Kurs wo ich bin gibt es auch ein Schmankerl, dass nennt sich dann Motivationstag, dass soll heissen, an diesem Tag darfst Du alles futtern was Du willst, auch Pommes mit Mayo  
Nutella Brötchen, und was weiss ich nicht was es alles schönes zum dick machen gibt.
Der Trick an der Sache ist folgender: Du drängst Deinen Körper dazu den Stoffwechsel an diesem Tag richtig hochzufahren, dass er ordentlich Gas gibt!
Und 1 bis 2 Tage später, wirst Du dann auf der Waage sehen, dass es weniger geworden ist, ganz einfach weil der Körper mal ordentlich verbrannt hat.

Eine Frage noch von mir: Ist Du nach 17 Uhr garnichts mehr Laura?

Gruss Christina


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> @Kralle mehrfach am Tag oder in der Woche wiegen ist nicht gerade Motivationsfördernd
> Leg Dir doch mal ein Tag in der Woche fest wo Du Dich wiegst, dass macht viel mehr Spass und die Spannung steigt ins unermessliche wenn wieder der Wiegetag angesagt ist



Aber wenn es Tag für Tag weniger wird, ist es nicht gerade unmotivierend  Problem ist, dass ich keine eigene Waage habe. D. h., ich muss bei Mutti  (ja ich bin mit 20 noch Schüler, ja ich wohne noch im Hotel Mama  ) wiegen. Da kann man halt nicht einfach reinplatzen. 
Aber ist mir auch egal.
Ich sage mir, dass ich im Sommer so viel fahre, dass ich im Herbst auf jeden Fall so bei 70kg bin. Und das ist ja bei knapp 1,80m nicht unbedingt zuviel 
Im Moment kann ich mich halt jeden Tag wiegen, weil ich die Woche frei hatte.
In der Woche bleibt meist nicht die Zeit, morgens noch auf die Wage zu hüppen  Dass man sich nicht jeden Tag wiegen sollte, weiß ich aber. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Antiloppe (17. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch mal richtig klasse. KOMPLIMENT auch von mir
> Die Gewichtsabnahme ist auch der Hammer (*auchwiedersoZeitenerlebenwill*).



Das war auch richtig klasse. Ich bin noch voller Endorphine.   Neue max-Geschwindigkeit 41 kmh (also ich war schonmal schneller, aber das war bergab  )und neuer max-Puls von 198  

Allerdings glaube ich im Moment nicht, dass ich beim Laufen morgen Gas gebe wie geplant um mal zu schauen in welcher Zeit die 5 km gehen, weil ich ja Ende Mai da nen Lauf habe. Ich bin gerade noch nicht mal sicher, dass ich morgen überhaupt schaffe zu laufen. Im Moment bin ich sooooo kaputt.

Und mit der Gewichtsabnahme bin ich auch sehr froh, das das so gut läuft. Ich war ja auch schon richtig deprimiert und habe dann mit einem sehr guten Freund mal genauer geschaut was ich eigentlich so esse und das ein wenig umgestellt.

Nun sind es sehr viel weniger Kohlenhydrate, ich habe z.B morgens 150 g Müsli mit Nüssen und Jogurt und Milch gegessen und habe nun festgestellt 150g Jogurt plus Obst macht genauso satt und hat weniger als die Hälfte Kalorien.  
Dann in der Woche mehr Salat und Jogurt und am Wochenende kochen, das funktioniert im Moment echt gut.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Doesel (17. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen

@Senatorin: ja wenn man Almased nimmt soll man vorher abführen, damit der Darm leer ist und man weniger Hunger hat. Habe es gemacht und muss sagen, es hat wirklich geklappt 
Zum Salz und Geschmack: ja das ist auch vollkommen richtig, man würzt seine Speisen generell viel zu stark. Wenn man sich mal wirklich dazu durchringen kann, und ne zeitlang komplett ohne Salz auskommt, merkt man erst wieviel Salz man so zu sich nimmt. Und ja, auch ohne Salz können Speisen schmecken!

@Harry_I: hast du mal nen genaueren Link zu diesem Max-F, also was man da genau macht? Habe nur einen Link zu einem Buch gefunden link

gibts generell Übungen für den Oberkörper, die man durchführen kann ohne Geräte? Das einzige was ich noch rumfliegen hab ist ne Langhantel  Hab keine Lust für ein teures Fitnessstudio zu zahlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (17. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> gibts generell Übungen für den Oberkörper, die man durchführen kann ohne Geräte? Das einzige was ich noch rumfliegen hab ist ne Langhantel  Hab keine Lust für ein teures Fitnessstudio zu zahlen...


ich bin eben vom einkaufen gekommen:

1 x türreck (klimmzüge)
1 x langhantelstange (10 kg)
2 x 10 kg-scheiben
2 x 5 kg-scheiben
2 x 2,5 kg-scheiben
alles zusammen für 105  

übungen mit langhantelstange hier: >>>


----------



## Instantcold (17. Mai 2008)

@ rossi

diese Woche kein Abnehm-posting???


----------



## sir-florian (17. Mai 2008)

@Stolli:
Alter Lachs, das nenn ich ordentlich. Ich war zu meinen besten Zeiten bei 95 Kilo. Aber seit ich wieder mehr Rad fahre komm ich immer mehr davon weg weil ich denke es behindert beim Bergauffahren. Zumindest habe ich mich jetzt bei nem athletischen Kompromiss eingependelt, so dass ich die 70Kg 10 mal drücken kann. Man will ja auch kein halbes Hemd werden Aber das ist glaub ich dein geringstes Problem...

Hast du nicht manchmal am Berg das Gefühl dass dich die Masse behindert?
Gruß


----------



## x-rossi (17. Mai 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ rossi
> 
> diese Woche kein Abnehm-posting???


ich merke, du verlierst im urlaub schnell das gespür für die wochentage, gell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: >>>


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Mai 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> @Stolli:
> Alter Lachs, das nenn ich ordentlich. Ich war zu meinen besten Zeiten bei 95 Kilo. Aber seit ich wieder mehr Rad fahre komm ich immer mehr davon weg weil ich denke es behindert beim Bergauffahren. Zumindest habe ich mich jetzt bei nem athletischen Kompromiss eingependelt, so dass ich die 70Kg 10 mal drücken kann. Man will ja auch kein halbes Hemd werden Aber das ist glaub ich dein geringstes Problem...
> 
> Hast du nicht manchmal am Berg das Gefühl dass dich die Masse behindert?
> Gruß



Was bitte schön ist an 97-98 kilo massig....   ich wollte früher mal 110-115 kilo in Muskeln auf die Waage bringen, habs aber leider nie geschafft.  
Gut, muß noch erwähnen das ich früher recht heftig Martial Arts betrieben hab, was ich aber zur Zeit etwas auf Eis gelegt hab aber das kommt wieder.  
Und wegen berghoch, nee ich denke nicht das mich das behindert da ich ich sehr gelenkig bin.
Ich fühl mich pudelwohl mit dem derzeitigen Gewicht..... 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2008)

Also bei einer Sache muss ich ja noch mal kritisch einhaken 


stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Und wegen berghoch, nee ich denke nicht das mich das behindert da ich ich sehr gelenkig bin.


Was haben denn die "Kletterfähigkeiten" mit der Beweglichkeit zu tun?
Auch ich kann meine Beine kreisförmig auf und ab bewegen und komme nicht jeden Berg in allen Gängen hoch. Ich glaube nicht, dass es daran liegt, dass ich nicht gerade der gelenkigste Mensch auf Erden bin 
Wäre schön, wenn du mir da mal ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen würdest 

Gruß und Danke schön,
Kai


----------



## Instantcold (17. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich merke, du verlierst im urlaub schnell das gespür für die wochentage, gell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Rossy    

da muss ich dir recht geben, wird zeit das ich wieder arbeiten komme  

Mal sehen ob wir uns dann noch wieder erkennen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also bei einer Sache muss ich ja noch mal kritisch einhaken
> 
> Was haben denn die "Kletterfähigkeiten" mit der Beweglichkeit zu tun?
> Auch ich kann meine Beine kreisförmig auf und ab bewegen und komme nicht jeden Berg in allen Gängen hoch. Ich glaube nicht, dass es daran liegt, dass ich nicht gerade der gelenkigste Mensch auf Erden bin
> ...




Ganz einfach mein lieber, wenn man vor Muskeln oben rum steif wie ein Stock ist dann hat man nicht die Beweglichkeit um auch Steigungen zu fahren.
Man sollte sich auch auf dem Rad bewegen können, aber nicht draufsitzen wie der berühmte Aff´auf´m Schleifstein....  
Wenn man sich nicht a bisserl dehnt, hat man nach solchen Touren öfters mit Schmerzen zu kämpfen(Nacken, Rücken, Schulter etc.)  
Also immer geschmeidig wie ne Wildkatze dann klappt´s auch mit dem schmerzfrei radfahren.


----------



## Senatorin (17. Mai 2008)

GEschmeidig wie ne Raubkatze kannste mir das mal vorführen? Bin neugierig


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> GEschmeidig wie ne Raubkatze kannste mir das mal vorführen? Bin neugierig



Hmm, Krafttraining ist gut und schön aber Dehnung und Stretching ist oberwichtig(in meinen Augen) nach dem Radfahren übrigens auch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ganz einfach mein lieber, wenn man vor Muskeln oben rum steif wie ein Stock ist dann hat man nicht die Beweglichkeit um auch Steigungen zu fahren.
> Man sollte sich auch auf dem Rad bewegen können, aber nicht draufsitzen wie der berühmte Aff´auf´m Schleifstein....
> Wenn man sich nicht a bisserl dehnt, hat man nach solchen Touren öfters mit Schmerzen zu kämpfen(Nacken, Rücken, Schulter etc.)
> Also immer geschmeidig wie ne Wildkatze dann klappt´s auch mit dem schmerzfrei radfahren.


Ich habe nur unten rum Muskeln 
Deshalb betrifft mich das nicht. 
Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich aber trotzdem ein Bergfloh 
Aber wir werden ja im Sommer sehen, welches Konzept besser ist 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Senatorin (17. Mai 2008)

Kralle Du hast nur untenrum Muskeln? Ja wie jetzt`? 

@Stolle das weiss ich trotzdem warte ich noch auf die Bergkatze


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur unten rum Muskeln
> Deshalb betrifft mich das nicht.
> Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich aber trotzdem ein Bergfloh
> Aber wir werden ja im Sommer sehen, welches Konzept besser ist
> ...



Stimmt.....wir werden sehen.......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Kralle Du hast nur untenrum Muskeln? Ja wie jetzt`?


 Starke Beine, schwacher Oberkörper. Was denn sonst?


stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Stimmt.....wir werden sehen.......


Ich würde schon mal (muskelmäßig) abtrainieren. 
Wird aber ganz entspannt alles 

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Starke Beine, schwacher Oberkörper. Was denn sonst?
> 
> Ich würde schon mal (muskelmäßig) abtrainieren.
> Wird aber ganz entspannt alles
> ...



Genau das seh ich auch so..... 
Gruß
Micha


----------



## x-rossi (17. Mai 2008)

ihr braucht doch auch nur noch 2 kettenblätter für steigungen jeder art und hinten maximal 30 zähne, oder?


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2008)

Na Ihr Zwei  Heuteabend schon wieder turteln ? 



Wenn ich da was merke!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ihr braucht doch auch nur noch 2 kettenblätter für steigungen jeder art und hinten maximal 30 zähne, oder?



Also das kleine Kinderblättchen vorne wird noch abmontiert, ja da hast du recht, reicht doch auch.......und hinten....na schaun wir mal...


----------



## sir-florian (17. Mai 2008)

nee, mit massig hab ich die 130 Kg drücken gemeint, nicht dein Körpergewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Mai 2008)

@Senatorin: Wenn ich es schaffe, esse ich nach 17 Uhr nichts mehr  
Allerdings fängt da bei mir die Lernzeit an, das heißt man sitzt blöd rum und will alles tun, nur nicht lernen   Da ist es dann schwierig, die Disziplin zu halten. Ansonsten versuche ich, dann abends nur Obst oder nen Joghurt zu essen!
Das mit dem "Genuss-Tag", "Refeed-Day" oder wie auch immer man es nennen möchte, mache ich ja auch. 
Am Montag hatten wir großes Grillfest zuhause. Da hab ich auch echt gut gegessen, auch Kuchen etc. Und am nächsten Morgen hat richtig der Magen geknurrt, da merkt man wirklich, dass der Stoffwechsel ein bisschen angekurbelt wird.


----------



## Senatorin (18. Mai 2008)

Na das ist doch top  

Wegen dem nach 17 Uhr nix mehr essen, wurde uns halt gesagt das es Schwachsinn ist, wenn Du erst um 23 Uhr ins Bett gehst, ist der Magen ja dann leer, und der Körper kann dann nix mehr verbrennen, deswegen soll man ruhig 1 bis 2 Stunden vor dem Schlafen gehen nochmal was essen.

Aber ich kenn das mit der Disziplin auch   es gibt Tage da könnte man, naja reden wir nicht davon *lach*


----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Mai 2008)

Ich stecke mir jetzt auch wieder Ziele: 

Mittwoch, 21.05.08:     < 56,5
Samstag, 24.05.08:         55,X

Ich weiß, im 1. Schritt nur 100 g weniger als gestern. Allerdings ist es wie schon gesagt bei mir in diesen Gewichtsbereichen schon schwer genug, das zu halten...


----------



## tschobi (19. Mai 2008)

Mach dir mit Edding oder wasserfestem Stift kleine Kreise um die Bissstellen. So kann man nach ein paar Tagen noch mal kontrollieren, ob sich was verändert.


----------



## tschobi (19. Mai 2008)

Ach so, "Schwein gehabt"

Hab das Gefühl, die Plage wird jedes Jahr schlimmer!


----------



## Doesel (19. Mai 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Hab das Gefühl, die Plage wird jedes Jahr schlimmer!



ist ja leider auch so... meine Mal gehört zu haben dass es mit dem Klimawandel zu tun hat. Zu warme Winter, was der Population zugute kommt (keine Ahnung ob die Tierchen sonst im Winter erfrieren oder so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (19. Mai 2008)

Montags-Update:

Alter: 19
Ausgangsgewicht: 93,5kg
Wunschgewicht: irgendwas um die 90kg, aber der Speck muss dennoch weg!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Montag 28.04.08: 93,5kg
Montag 05.05.08: 91,7kg (-1,8kg)
Montag 12.05.08: 91,7kg (+-0kg)
Montag 19.05.08: 90,9kg (-0,8kg


Damit hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet...
War diese Woche gar nicht auf dem Rad, aber 3 Mal laufen.
Ist aber nicht der Grund dafür, dass ich damit nicht gerechnet habe..

Ich habe Schokokekse gebacken. Und Schokokuchen mit Schokoglasur. 
1 Tüte Chips wanderte in meinen Wanst. Und auch ein wenig Nougat, sowie ne Packung Kinderriegel gesellten sich dazu. Nervennahrung halt..

Vielleicht hat der Abiturprüfungsstress und die anschließenden Endorphine ja die ganzen Kalorien verpuffen lassen..? 
Schließlich hab ich meine mündliche Prüfung (4. Fach, Geschichte, NRW) mit 11 Punkten bestanden.  

Zwar fühle ich mich, ob der schleifenden Disizplin mies, aber gleichzeitig auch gut, vom Körpergefühl her, denn die Pölsterchen sind geschrumpft und ich fühl mich einfach prima.


Gruß
Michael
PS: Dieser Post sollte nicht dazu dienen euch den Mut zu rauben, also nicht steinigen...!!!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (19. Mai 2008)

@Unrest: Na siehste   
In meiner Abi-Zeit hab ich auch abgenommen, da hatte ich eigentlich meinen Tiefpunkt - was das Gewicht angeht  
Darf ich fragen wo es dich beruflich hinzieht?
Hatte übrigens Geschichte Neigungskurs - ich fühle also mit dir


----------



## Unrest (19. Mai 2008)

Hatte Bio als ersten und Mathe als zweiten Leistungskurs, Deutsch als Anhängsel (drittes schriftliches Fach) und halt G'schichte als viertes, mündliches, Abifach.
Mathe und Geschichte waren definitiv am Schlimmsten.

@Laura: Na klar darfst du fragen.. 
Beruflich gehts in Richtung Informatik - hab auch schon ne Ausbildung ab 1.8. beim Informatikbetrieb der Stadt zum "Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung" sicher.
Und danach wird man sehen.. Vielleicht widerleg ich dann irgendwann mal das Klischee vom "Faulen Beamten".. 

Auf jeden Fall heißts wegen des Schreibtischjobs dann in der Freizeit umso mehr: Sport, Sport, Sport!


----------



## Boardercrime (21. Mai 2008)

13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm
09.04.2008 G. 83.1 KG BU: 85.0 cm
16.04.2008 G: 82.5 KG BU: 85.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
23.04.2008 G: 81.4 KG BU: 83.0 cm
30.04.2008 G: 79.6 KG BU: 82.0 cm
07.04.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
14.04.2008 G: 80.2 KG BU: 82.0 cm
21.04.2008 G: 80.9 KG BU: 83.0 cm


Argh, immer noch über 80.
Sportpensum war gut, zwischendurch einfach etwas undiszipliniert viel gefuttert.
Ziel bis ende Monat 78.x.


----------



## broker (21. Mai 2008)

Hier ein update

Alter: 38
Größe: 1,87m
Anfangsgewicht: ca. 125 kg (01.01.08)
Wunschgewicht: erstmal 100 kg (dann 96 kg)

Start (29.04.08): 120,4 kg
1. Woche (07.05.08): 119,7 kg
2. Woche (14.05.08): 118,8 kg
3. Woche (21.05.08): 117,5 kg

Ich bin meist an den Wochenenden etwas undiszipliniert (hier mal nen Cocktail, da mal ein Nüsschen) und die Einheiten sind in der Woche -- mangels Tageslicht -- recht beschränkt.

Wenns so weitergeht bin ich aber zufrieden.

to be continued ...


----------



## Antiloppe (21. Mai 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> 21.04.2008 G: 80.9 KG BU: 83.0 cm
> 
> 
> Argh, immer noch über 80.
> ...



Du willst bis Ende der Monats, also in den verbleibenden 10 Tagen mehr als 4 Kilo abnehmen?  
Findest du das nicht ein wenig hochgesteckt? Oder meintest du nächsten Monat?

Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. Mai 2008)

broker schrieb:


> Hier ein update
> 
> Alter: 38
> Größe: 1,87m
> ...




Hallooooo, wir ham Sommer, da isses lang hell mal keine Ausreden hier.....   
Weiterhin viel Erfolg....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Boardercrime (21. Mai 2008)

@Antilope:

G: Gewicht
BU:Bauchumfang

80.9kg -78.9 kg = 2 Kg.
Hast Dich wohl verguckt ;-)
Meinte eigentlich schon noch diesen Monat...


----------



## broker (21. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hallooooo, wir ham Sommer, da isses lang hell mal keine Ausreden hier.....
> Weiterhin viel Erfolg....
> Gruß
> Stolli




Ist mir schon klar das wir "fast" Sommer haben. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich mich an manchen Tagen in der Woche bis 22 Uhr im Wald rumtreibe.

Ich bin allerdings Familienvater. Bin vom Job nicht vor 19 Uhr zu Hause. Verbringe dann noch 1 Stunde mit meinen beiden Kindern und wenn die dann im Bett liegen -- und nichts im Garten oder sonst so ums Haus her anliegt -- kann ich mich aufs Rad schwingen.

An manchen Tagen verbringe ich dann auch noch etwas Zeit mit meiner Frau. Den Hund habe ich jetzt übrigens ganz vergessen. 

Du kannst mir glauben das ist wirklich ein Balance-Act eigene Interessen und die meiner Familie immer unter einen Hut zu bringen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Mai 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Ziel bis ende Monat 78.x.


Ziemlich optimistisch! Zu optimistisch?
Also ICH würde das mit den Zielen mal hinten anstellen. Der Grund ist einfach, dass man daran schnell verkrampft. Du bist 700g schwerer als beim letzten Wiegen und willst jetzt ~ 2kg in 10 Tagen abnehmen?
Wenn ICH nach den gesetzten Zielen gehen würde, wäre ich schon ein gutes Jahr ein absoluter Ausdauerbiker mit ~70kg bei 1,80m.
Aktuell ist es aber noch ein langer Weg... 


broker schrieb:


> undiszipliniert


Hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, die "Sünden" GANZ zu lassen? Das klingt jetzt hart, aber vielleicht ist das der einfachste Weg.
Wie schon öfter erwähnt, fällt es mir so bei z. B. Schokolade recht einfach (zumindest in Verbindung mit regelmäßigem Sport  ).




broker schrieb:


> ...Familienvater...


Selbst Schuld 
Nee, mal im Ernst. Also son bisschen ausredeverdächtig ist das alles ja schon 
Klingt ja so, als wäre es erforderlich über den Tag hier und da auf ein paar Kalorien zu verzichten und JEDEN Tag mind. eine halbe Stunde auf der Rolle, dem Hometrainer,... zu verbringen (am WE dann immer ein bisschen mehr).
Aber ich kann es ja aus der Ferne auch nicht genau beurteilen. 
Ich halte dir auf jeden Fall alle Daumen, dass du es, wie ja viele hier vormachen, schaffst, dein Wunschgewicht zu erreichen.  

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (21. Mai 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> @Antilope:
> 
> G: Gewicht
> BU:Bauchumfang
> ...



   
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## x-rossi (21. Mai 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Argh, immer noch Ã¼ber 80.
> Sportpensum war gut, zwischendurch einfach etwas undiszipliniert viel gefuttert.
> Ziel bis ende Monat 78.x.


coole sache, parker! wir beide haben heute das gleiche gewicht am start: 80,9 kg. drum lass uns ein rennen machen: ziel am 30.5 â¤ 78,9 kg.

wette gilt! das ist zu schaffen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tipp am rande: 2 wochen hardcore auf schnick-schnack verzichten. nur so gehts! kein zucker und keine extrawurst!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (21. Mai 2008)

März 08 ca 62,5
28.04. - 59,4
01.05. - 58,4
07.05. - 57,9
12.05. - 57,1
17.05. - 56,6
20.05. - 57,0
21.05. - 56,6


Habe mein Ziel für heute (56,5) nicht geschafft...

Heute gibts mal wieder etwas mehr zu essen. Hab die letzten Tage ziemlich wenig gegessen und hab auch gemerkt, dass ich etwas schlapp werde. 
Heute wird dann mal wieder "richtig" gegessen und morgen gibts dafür ne längere Tour mit dem MTB. 

Jetzt also Ziel für Montag, 26.05.08:    55,x


----------



## Boardercrime (22. Mai 2008)

@X-Rossi: Cool, also let's go !


----------



## Jere (22. Mai 2008)

Hui, ein supi Thread!  

Bemerkenswert das ihr alle so tapfer durchaltet!
Ich werde mich wohl mit anschliessen, habe über den Winter eine Pause
gemacht und starte nun bei 0 durch, würde ich subjektiv schätzen  

Bereits seit einigen Tagen versuche ich meine Ernährung umzustellen.
Schnelles, fettiges Essen ist eben doch nicht das wahre.
An Wasser trinken muss ich mich wohl noch gewöhnen... Krieg ich auch hin.
Süßigkeiten, Nascherei - danach habe ich extrem selten verlangen.

Anfang 07 bis September 07 bin ich prinzipiell täglich eine 20km Runde gefahren,
so möchte ich das wieder einklingen lassen. Erstmal gemütlich etwas Kondition aufbauen, 
dann verstärkt auf Ausdauer gehen. Gewicht und Co. kommt dann später nach


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2008)

Jere schrieb:


> Hui, ein supi Thread!


Jepp, hast recht. 


Jere schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wohl mit anschliessen, habe über den Winter eine Pause
> gemacht und starte nun bei 0 durch, würde ich subjektiv schätzen


Na ja, bei 0 würde ich nicht sagen. Einigen wir uns auf 1  Aber das wird schon alles werden 


Jere schrieb:


> Bereits seit einigen Tagen versuche ich meine Ernährung umzustellen.
> Schnelles, fettiges Essen ist eben doch nicht das wahre.


Das kann man durchaus so stehen lassen  Wenn du es schaffst, musst du nicht mal immer verzichten, sondern kannst dir auch mal gönnen  Die Gefahr ist aber, dass man in die alten Gwohnheiten zurückfällt.


Jere schrieb:


> Süßigkeiten, Nascherei - danach habe ich extrem selten verlangen.


   Unfassbar! 
Sachen gibt es. Und wie kommst du dann an Gewichtsprobleme? 


Jere schrieb:


> Gewicht und Co. kommt dann später nach


Und was wiegst du jetzt? Wie groß und jung  bist du?
Wäre ja auch mal nicht schlecht zu erfahren 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Jere (22. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Jepp, hast recht.
> Na ja, bei 0 würde ich nicht sagen. Einigen wir uns auf 1  Aber das wird schon alles werden



1 ist gut, japp 
Mich plagt zur Zeit ein mittelschwerer Atemwegsinfekt,
blöder Auswurf und Schnappatmung - sobald das wieder weg ist gehts stark auf die 2 zu!




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das kann man durchaus so stehen lassen  Wenn du es schaffst, musst du nicht mal immer verzichten, sondern kannst dir auch mal gönnen  Die Gefahr ist aber, dass man in die alten Gwohnheiten zurückfällt.



Relativ gesehen ist das eigentlich wirklich eher ein Problem von Zeitmanagement. Ich brauche Burger und Co nicht, aber es geht so herlich schnell. Naja, Salate haben die ja auch, darauf weiche ich gerade aus.
Echt lecker!



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Unfassbar!
> Sachen gibt es. Und wie kommst du dann an Gewichtsprobleme?


Relativ simpel: Keine Bewegung. Bürojob (ab und an fahr ich im Rettungsdienst, aber das reicht nicht zum Kcal verbrennen).
So denke ich mir das jedenfalls. Wo ich mich fürs Radfahren entschieden habe, habe ich relativ zügig Gewicht verloren (~5 Monate ~21Kg, von Hemdgröße 48 auf z.Zt. 43, Hosen von 40/42 auf 38).
Und da war sogar noch Bier und Grillen Dauerzustand   
Mein "guter Vorsatz" war es, mit dem rauchen aufzuhören.
3 Monate hab ich auch durchgehalten, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen was ich durch die Zigarette alles kompensiert hatte. Ein Heftiger Fress-flash war die Folge, 3 warme Mahlzeiten mussten schon drin sein. Mittlerweile bin ich aber wieder unter den Rauchern, hat sich vorher auch mit dem Radeln vertragen (Auf Touren hab ich stets nicht geraucht - kein Verlangen).
Mein Peakflow war übrigens Anfang des Jahres bei 110%, nicht toll aber auch echt nicht schlecht.



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und was wiegst du jetzt? Wie groß und jung  bist du?
> Wäre ja auch mal nicht schlecht zu erfahren



Kommt alles nachher, oder morgen.
Brauche doch erstmal neue Batterien für meine Waage,
die habe ich seit der Pause nicht mehr angeguckt.
Dann gibts es auch Wasser und Fett %te.
Alter kann ich ja verraten, das weiss ich aus dem Stehgreif: 22.
Als ich aufhörte hatte ich 105Kg bei 187cm.


----------



## dirkbaum39 (22. Mai 2008)

@broker
Hi, weiter so!

Ich habe heute die -20kg geknackt, das macht jetzt 112kg von anfangs  (01.02.08) noch 132kg.
Ich hatte diese Woche das Glück, beruflich im Südschwarzwald zu sein. Mein Bike war dabei und ich hab ne 45km-Runde mit ca. 1200hm um den Feldberg gedreht. Das hat eigentlich von der Kondition besser geklappt als ich dachte. Nachdem ich vom Gefühl her die letzten Wochen bei 115-116kg hing, hat es jetzt wieder einen Schub nach unten gegeben. Mein Ziel für dieses Jahr 90-95kg.

Go, fight, win
Dirk


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2008)

Jere schrieb:


> 1 ist gut, japp
> Mich plagt zur Zeit ein mittelschwerer Atemwegsinfekt,
> blöder Auswurf und Schnappatmung - sobald das wieder weg ist gehts stark auf die 2 zu!


 
Aber mach langsam!! Mit Krankheiten ist nicht zu spaßen. Dann lieber alle Ziele ein paar Wochen später erreichen  Da fährt man auf Dauer besser mit. Wenn schon fahren, dann langsam und nicht zu lange 


Jere schrieb:


> Relativ gesehen ist das eigentlich wirklich eher ein Problem von Zeitmanagement. Ich brauche Burger und Co nicht, aber es geht so herlich schnell. Naja, Salate haben die ja auch, darauf weiche ich gerade aus.
> Echt lecker!


Was bist denn du für einer: Ich brauche Burger nicht, aber sie gehen so schön schnell   Oh man... So geht das abr nicht mein lieber 


Jere schrieb:


> Relativ simpel: Keine Bewegung. Bürojob (ab und an fahr ich im Rettungsdienst, aber das reicht nicht zum Kcal verbrennen).
> So denke ich mir das jedenfalls. Wo ich mich fürs Radfahren entschieden habe, habe ich relativ zügig Gewicht verloren (~5 Monate ~21Kg, von Hemdgröße 48 auf z.Zt. 43, Hosen von 40/42 auf 38).
> Und da war sogar noch Bier und Grillen Dauerzustand
> Mein "guter Vorsatz" war es, mit dem rauchen aufzuhören.
> ...


Was ist denn hier wieder los? Erst aufhören zu rauchen daumen und dann wieder anfangen , weil ständig  
Ist doch total egal. Wofür gibt es das Bike denn?  Ich war so klug mit diesem Mist gar nicht anzufangen   
Was ist denn Peakflow?  


Jere schrieb:


> Kommt alles nachher, oder morgen.
> Brauche doch erstmal neue Batterien für meine Waage,
> die habe ich seit der Pause nicht mehr angeguckt.
> Dann gibts es auch Wasser und Fett %te.
> ...


Bist ja noch ein richtig junges Ding  (ich bin 20).
Willst du dir die Wasser- und Fettwerte aus der Waage holen? Vergiss es! Da kannst du auch gleich würfeln. Das sagt gar nichts aus 
Dann lieber alle paar Tage mal nackig in den Spiegel gucken 

@dirkbaum39

Es geht abwärts. 20kg sind eine ganze Menge 
Sehr schöne Leistung 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jere (22. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber mach langsam!! Mit Krankheiten ist nicht zu spaÃen. Dann lieber alle Ziele ein paar Wochen spÃ¤ter erreichen  Da fÃ¤hrt man auf Dauer besser mit. Wenn schon fahren, dann langsam und nicht zu lange



Klar, ich gehs langsam an. Kann ja eh noch nicht so schnell, muss erstmal
die BasicÂ´s wieder lernen/trainieren und das Rad neu kennenlernen.



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was bist denn du fÃ¼r einer: Ich brauche Burger nicht, aber sie gehen so schÃ¶n schnell   Oh man... So geht das abr nicht mein lieber



Jopp, dass das nicht geht stimmt wohl, keine Diskussion. Habs eingestellt.
War eben einkaufen, verdammt ist GrÃ¼nzeug gÃ¼nstig. Ich dachte, sich frisch
zu ernÃ¤hren ist arg teuer - stimmt aber garnicht  

Jetzt schautÂ´s so bei mir aus:






sogar Fisch hab ich gekauft, fÃ¼r insgesamt ~21â¬ !    Find ich Fair von Herrn Rewe!
Ich denke das geht so in Ordnung? Schwierig sich da neu zu orientieren, aber auch spannend 



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier wieder los? Erst aufhÃ¶ren zu rauchen daumen und dann wieder anfangen , weil stÃ¤ndig
> Ist doch total egal. WofÃ¼r gibt es das Bike denn?  Ich war so klug mit diesem Mist gar nicht anzufangen
> Was ist denn Peakflow?



Rauchen geht schon ok, ich muss mich nur einschrÃ¤nken dann passt das.
Am besten geht das, wenn man Rauchen in die KÃ¼che auslagert.
Keine Kippe am PC oder beim TV gucken. Schlafzimmer ist eh tabu, klar!

Peakflow: Ein GerÃ¤t das misst, wieviel Luft du max. ein- und ausatmen kannst. Quasi ein Performance-Test.



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bist ja noch ein richtig junges Ding  (ich bin 20).
> Willst du dir die Wasser- und Fettwerte aus der Waage holen? Vergiss es! Da kannst du auch gleich wÃ¼rfeln. Das sagt gar nichts aus
> Dann lieber alle paar Tage mal nackig in den Spiegel gucken



Jung fÃ¼hl ich mich aber (zur Zeit) nicht  
Wird Zeit den Doc zu besuchen, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende
(und Medis aufschreiben darf ich nicht)..
Nackt? Spiegel?
  Irgendwann bestimmt mal wieder!



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @dirkbaum39
> 
> Es geht abwÃ¤rts. 20kg sind eine ganze Menge
> Sehr schÃ¶ne Leistung


Das find ich auch beachtlich! Ganz groÃes Lob und Ermahnung zum weiterkÃ¤mpfen!


----------



## Instantcold (22. Mai 2008)

Jere schrieb:


> Klar, ich gehs langsam an. Kann ja eh noch nicht so schnell, muss erstmal
> die Basic´s wieder lernen/trainieren und das Rad neu kennenlernen.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Kühlschrank sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, aber die Cola am unteren Bildrand


----------



## ThK (22. Mai 2008)

Jap .. Milchreis weg, Cola weg und Ketchup sowie Fertigsauce auch ;-)
Spaß bei Seite .. Ist doch schonmal was ...
Besser als Fastfood und Fertigprodukte.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen
@ Jere
Diese durchsichtigen Fächer da unten im Külschrank heißen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, *GEMÜSE*fächer.  Und was finde ich da: Kaffee   
Auch Milchreis ist nicht so der Hit.  Aber die haste ja sicher nur gekauft, weil du da eine Autofahne gratis gekriegt kriegst, ne? 
Aber lassen wir das. 
Aber das mit dem nackelich vor den Spiegel stellen würde ich so in 3, 4 Wochen mal machen. Man sieht am Anfang recht große Untwerscheide (hier lauern Motoivationsschübe  )

@ Instantcold
 Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. 

@ all
Also ich habe heute noch mal eine Straßentour gefahren. Am Ende hatte ich 6:58h und 152,5km auf der Uhr. Na wenn das nicht hilft, dann weiß ich es auch nicht 
Ich werde die Tage sicher noch mal auf die Waage hüppen und es kontrollieren 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ja ich weiß, mit einem Fully auf der Straße rumeiern geht gar nicht


----------



## LauraPeter87 (22. Mai 2008)

Milchreis ist doch lecker  

Aber was die Suppe/Sauce und der Kaffee im Kühlschrank machen - das frag ich mich auch  

Leider hab ich in meiner WG nur einen Bruchteil vom Kühlschrank zur Verfügung - da geht sowas leider nicht und ich beneide jeden um so viel Platz 

War heute (mit Pausen) knapp 4,5 Std unterwegs... Knapp 1000 HM, ich glaube so viel bin cih schon lang nicht mehr gefahren. 
Am Sonntag werde ich mich wieder auf die Waage stellen. 

Ich will diese verdammte 55,x mal wieder erreichen!!!!!!!!

Nichtsdestotrotz gibts heute Abend ein Colaweizen...


----------



## x-rossi (22. Mai 2008)

hallo laura, klappts mit dem biken denn wieder besser, so ohne brennen in den beinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> War heute (mit Pausen) knapp 4,5 Std unterwegs... Knapp 1000 HM, ich glaube so viel bin cih schon lang nicht mehr gefahren.


 
4,5h sind doch super. Viel mehr sind doch auch gar nicht nötig. 2,5-3h tun es doch auch.Und hier und da eine kleine Pause muss auch sein 

Wenn das so ist, muss es ja am Sonntag eigentlich ein gutes Ergebnis auf der Waage geben.Es sei denn, es bleibt nicht bei einem Colaweizen. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (22. Mai 2008)

@rossi: Danke der Nachfrage  
Beine sind grade erstaunlich gut, mit der Luft ist es zwar auch etwas besser - ich kann es jetzt besser "kontrollieren" und weiß immerhin, dass es nichts Organisches o.ä. ist - allerdings rast eben mein Puls nach wie vor sehr schnell in astronomische Höhen... 


@Kai: Hm, ich bin gespannt was am Sonntag is. 
Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich manchmal echt viel Wasser einlager. 
Und am Samstag werde ich ca. 10 Stunden stehen - vielleicht wirkt sich das wieder negativ aus. Aber dann wieg ich mich halt am Montag nochmal


----------



## Jere (22. Mai 2008)

verdammt, was für ein gemüsefach denn?!    
der ersatz-kaffee muss da rein, der schmeckt dann 
a) besser und b) länger frisch und c) hab ich eigentlich keine begründung, schmeckt mir irgendwie anders, besser.
die sauce (lecker safran zum fisch, vielleicht heute abend? klingt verdammt gesund...) steht da nur, damit ich sie zum fisch nicht vergesse.
lacht nicht, meist mache ich 5 dinge parallel (rauchen und telefonieren nicht includiert) so dass ich die hälfte vergesse 

und nochmal verdammt! ihr seit schuld, jetzt hab ich eben doch ne runde gedreht.
die erste dieses jahr. ich würde sagen das ich auf 80% leistung gefahren bin.
leider hab ich meine sonnenbrille wider erwarten nicht im rucksack,
die böse fliegen haben mich doch etwas gebremst.
und 3 husten attacken hatte ich auch noch dazu, blöd.
heisst absteigen -> weiter husten -> auswurf ausspucken -> spray inhalieren -> weiter.
auf dem tacho steht 8.85km/28:24min @ 18.70kmh durschnitt, 36.91 kmh max.
rad abgestellt, in garage geschoben, puls gemessen = 124. aber die luft bleibt mir noch weg,
klar, bei dem zeugs was ich huste kein wunder *G*

was ich viel toller finde: es hat mir richtig spaß gemacht. ja, und das sogar wo ich fast nur nach unten geschaut habe (fliegen!!)   

warum?
zeig ich euch:

















ein hammer gefühl wieder etwas lebendiger zu sein  
*die welt umarm*

euer
j


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2008)

@ Jere
Na ja, wenn Kaffee dein Gemüse ist, ist ja auch okay 

Ich bin heute 7h ohne Brille gefahren, und?
Ich habe keine Brille und komme seit Mitte November auf ca. 3.300km, und? Was seid ihr denn für Mädchen 
Nach 3h ernähre ich mich auschließlich von diesen Viechern 
Nee, war schon nicht schön heute, diese Biester im Auge zu haben, aber was soll's? Irgendwann tut alles weh, da stört die Fliege im Auge nur noch bedingt  Alles eine Frage der Sichtweise 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Kann mir jemand eine günstige, passable Brille empfehlen


----------



## LauraPeter87 (22. Mai 2008)

@Kai: Ich hab die Alpina Twist Two für ich glaube 40  und bin echt super zufrieden damit!
Habe immer Probleme, dass die Brillen wirklich passen. Aber die ist super!!!
Hängt aber natürlich immer vom "Kopf" ab... 
Aber ich fahr nur mit Brille, sonst tun mir noch 2 Tage später die Augen weh!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
Mein Kopf ist eher dick und rund und groÃ 
Ich finde Brillen aber eher unpraktisch. Ich hatte heuite auch mit der einen oder anderen kleinen Fliege und so zu kÃ¤mpfen, aber was soll's? War eine schÃ¶ne Abwechselung 
Aber ich werde mich trotzdem mal Ã¼ber Brillen informieren und mir dann doch mal eine zulegen. Muss ja nicht unbedingt eine mit Brillies fÃ¼r 2000â¬ sein. Hauptsache sie passt 
Aber Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp 

MfG Kai


----------



## Jere (22. Mai 2008)

@kai
ich hab die uvex hawk, sehr schÃ¶nes teil, auch beim schnellen bergab radeln kommt kein wind ins auge (und damit auch keine viecher). 
hab 3 wechselglÃ¤ser dazu bekommen. kam 54â¬, dafÃ¼r beschlagen die glÃ¤ser nicht.
kann uvex echt uneingeschrÃ¤nkt empfehlen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2008)

@ Jere
Danke 
Hast du auch son dicken Kopf zu bieten wie ich 
Passen sollte die Brille ja schon 
Ich muss halt mal gucken, welche gut sitzt.
Aber Danke für die Empfehlung. Bei den Preisen muss die Brille wohl noch ein bisschen warten  Aber irgendwann werde nicht mehr ohne fahren 

MfG Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Jere
> Na ja, wenn Kaffee dein Gemüse ist, ist ja auch okay
> 
> Ich bin heute 7h ohne Brille gefahren, und?
> ...



Ja ich.....Swiss..ca. 49 Euro, Alpina..um die 79 Euro, Uvex..um die 69 Euro, du Experte....  
Lg
Micha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ja ich.....Swiss..ca. 49 Euro, Alpina..um die 79 Euro, Uvex..um die 69 Euro, du Experte....
> Lg
> Micha



Das "du Experte" ist gerade zu viel für mich 
Meine Denkleistung ist noch geringer als normal , war ein harter Tag 
Wie meinsten das? Oder stehe ich gerade total auf'm Schlauch?

Aber dir geht es bestens wie ich so lese. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Jere
> Danke
> Hast du auch son dicken Kopf zu bieten wie ich
> Passen sollte die Brille ja schon
> ...



Wieso.....jammer net es trifft schließlich keinen Armen, du hast doch geld wie Heu...  
Ne Brille ist *IMMER* ne lohnende Investition, die schützt die nicht nur vor Viehzeug auch vor anderen Sachen.....spreche da aus Erfahrung.
Also mal net in irgendeinen Leichtbau Mist reingebuttert sondern gescheites Nasenfahrrad gekauft....   
gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Wieso.....jammer net es trifft schließlich keinen Armen, du hast doch geld wie Heu...
> Ne Brille ist *IMMER* ne lohnende Investition, die schützt die nicht nur vor Viehzeug auch vor anderen Sachen.....spreche da aus Erfahrung.
> Also mal net in irgendeinen Leichtbau Mist reingebuttert sondern gescheites Nasenfahrrad gekauft....
> gruß
> Stolli


Wenn ich jammer liest sich das anders 
Wie kommst du denn auf das schmale Brett mit dem Geld wie Heu? Ich bin Schüler 
Warum eigentlich Leichtbau ODER Brille. Ich habe ja Geld wie Heu. Was kostet die Welt? Ich muss mal gucken was in Sachen Brille machbar ist 
Ich hasse Brillen aber 

MfG Kai


----------



## Jere (22. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Jere
> Danke
> Hast du auch son dicken Kopf zu bieten wie ich
> Passen sollte die Brille ja schon
> ...



Öhhhhhhm, dicker Kopp? Der raucht manchmal, Motorrad Helm hab ich Gr. L.
Vielleicht hilfts dir  Aber ohne anprobieren läuft eh nichts, 
ich brauchte auch 10 verschiedene Modelle zum testen bis ich mich entschieden habe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2008)

@ Jere
Ich befürchte auch 
Na ja, im Moment gibt es für mich noch wichtigeres als eine Brille.
Genügend Empfehlungen habe ich ja schon erhalten. Jetzt noch mal die SuFu nutzen und dann werde ich sicher ein paar passende Modelle zum Anprobieren rausfinden.
@ all
Danke, dass ihr mir geholfen habt/ helfen wolltet.
Das Thema Brille ist off topic und kann hiermit von mir aus beendet werden 

Gruß Kai


----------



## broker (23. Mai 2008)

@dirkbaum39

Mensch da hinke ich ja hinterher. Find ich echt gut wie es bei Dir "schmilzt".

Bei mir sind es bisher so jede Woche ein Kilo. Habe jetzt erstmal ein kurzfristiges Ziel -- das ich bei unserem Familienurlaub (ab 19. Juli) die 110 geknackt habe -- Schaun wir mal.

Was meine Kondition angeht -- naja habe eben jetzt die Kraft und die Ausdauer fast alle meine Anstiege auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt zu fahren. Daran war Anfang des Jahres nicht zu denken. Wir wollen evtl. nächste Woche mal ne kleine Ausfahrt mit den Arbeitskollegen machen. Da sehe ich dann ob ich mich wirklich gesteigert habe.

Also mach weiter, ich glaube wir sind auf einem guten Weg (damit meine ich hier aber auch alle)!!!

Gruß Broker


----------



## x-rossi (23. Mai 2008)

freitag-status: eieieieiei!

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
----------------------------
freitag 09.05.2008 - 79,1 kg
freitag 16.05.2008 - 80,2 kg
freitag 23.05.2008 - 80,3 kg

diesen dienstag war ich noch auf 81,8 kg, von daher sind die 80,3 kg ok. *@ Boardercrime:* maximal kann ich dann höchstens noch 78,8 kg schaffen. aber ich weiß nicht, weshalb ich gerade nicht leichter werde.


----------



## Boardercrime (23. Mai 2008)

@X-Rossi: Hatte heute morgen 75.6 kg...  Spass beiseite, bei mir tut sich momentan auch nicht gerade viel. Mal schauen wie's ende Monat aussieht..schwinge mich noch ein paar mal aufs bike und lasse es krachen.Esstechnisch wäre ich eigentlich dabei, aber leider schmeckt das Bier momentan ziemlich lecker !


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. Mai 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> @X-Rossi: Hatte heute morgen 75.6 kg...  Spass beiseite, bei mir tut sich momentan auch nicht gerade viel. Mal schauen wie's ende Monat aussieht..schwinge mich noch ein paar mal aufs bike und lasse es krachen.Esstechnisch wäre ich eigentlich dabei, aber leider schmeckt das Bier momentan ziemlich lecker !



Bier ist ja auch "Grundnahrungsmittel"   obwohl ich auch kein großer Freund davon bin.
Aber das ist im Sommer voll noooorrrrmaaaallll.  
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Instantcold (23. Mai 2008)

Mein Update

Alter: 25
Größe: 1,80m
Startgewicht: 103 kg (30.04.2008)
Ziel: 80 kg

Start: 30.04.2008 103 kg
1. Wo 07.05. 102 kg
2. Wo 16.05. 101 kg (Fettmessung: 26,4%)
3. Wo 23.05. 101 kg


Vom Gefühl her, war es trotzdem das ich kein Gewicht verloren habe eine gute Woche. Hatte meine erste 4 Stunden Tour gemacht und fühle mich fit, gestern beim Kollegen 10 m³ Erde mit einigen Weizenbieren und gegrilltem bewegt  

Weiter gehts..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (23. Mai 2008)

@X-Rossi:Vielleicht baust Du ja Mukis auf. Wieviel Bauchumfang hast Du eigentlich ?


----------



## x-rossi (23. Mai 2008)

kann ich nicht sagen, den messe ich gar nicht. habs jetzt mal probiert, aber das kostet ja total viel überwindung, mit dem kalten maßband. brrr!

irgendwie halte ich den bauchumfang aber auch nicht für so gut messbar. da kann ich ja ganz schnell mal verrutschen oder das band mal enger oder lockerer lassen.

finde ich zu ungenau. ich werde den bauchumfang nicht mehr messen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Weil ihr alle so fleißig abnehmt, will ich da natürlich nicht hinten anstehen.

Hier mal ein Update von mir:
Alter: 20
Größe: ~1,80m
Startgewicht: ~95kg (März 2006)

Anfang 2007: ~87kg
Anfang 2008: ~78kg
Heute morgen: 72,25kg 
Ziel: Weg mit dem Bauch 
Methode: Viel hilft viel  (43,8h diesen Monat; 148h dieses Jahr)

Also ich bin mal erstmal überglücklich, dass es jetzt doch einigermaßen voran geht. Ich habe ja hier schon große Dinge angekündigt ("im Sommer werden sich die Probleme erledigen"...).
Also im Moment läuft es. 

Euch allen heute viel Spaß auf dem Radl
und viel Erfolg beim weiteren Abnehmen,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (24. Mai 2008)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen... Respekt! =)
Aber wenn ich mir überlege, dass du knapp 15cm kleiner, gleichzeitig aber 20kg leichter bist, dann solltest du , wie ich auch, dein Training auf RHT umstellen..
Sollst/Willst ja nicht enden, wie "Der Yeti", das Klappergerüst, oder? 

Wann (Datum/Uhrzeit) startest du eigentlich?


@stolli: Wie erzielt man auf dem Rad den bestmlglichen Muskelaufbau? RHT und viel futtern, nehm ich an.. Sonstige Tipps?


----------



## Jere (24. Mai 2008)

> Kommt alles nachher, oder morgen.
> Brauche doch erstmal neue Batterien für meine Waage,
> die habe ich seit der Pause nicht mehr angeguckt.
> Dann gibts es auch Wasser und Fett %te.
> ...



so, da bin ich wieder -
schöne nachrichten hab ich leider nicht, aber das hab ich auch geahnt.
aktuell stehe ich bei 116,3 kg, mittwoch gehts zum doc wegen dem infekt
und dann kann ich hoffentlich bald wieder auf 100% durchstarten.
nachher gehts gemütlich auf eine kleine tour.
verdammt, bin ich sauer auf mich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen... Respekt! =)
> Aber wenn ich mir überlege, dass du knapp 15cm kleiner, gleichzeitig aber 20kg leichter bist, dann solltest du , wie ich auch, dein Training auf RHT umstellen..
> Sollst/Willst ja nicht enden, wie "Der Yeti", das Klappergerüst, oder?


Vielen Dank 
Mühsam ist es wirklich  Aber ich habe ja zum Glück alle Zeit der Welt. Habe keinen Job D),  keine Kinder, kein Frauchen ( ), nichts- außer Zeit 
Nee, wie "Der Yeti" will wohl keiner aussehen  (sorry Yeti  ).
Aber ansich ist das gar nicht so schlecht. Nicht ganz so extrem, geht es aber figürlich schon ganz grob so in diese Richtung.



Unrest schrieb:


> Wann (Datum/Uhrzeit) startest du eigentlich?


Wie meinst du denn das?

Und was ist RHT?

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Mai 2008)

Jere schrieb:


> so, da bin ich wieder -
> schöne nachrichten hab ich leider nicht, aber das hab ich auch geahnt.
> aktuell stehe ich bei 116,3 kg, mittwoch gehts zum doc wegen dem infekt
> und dann kann ich hoffentlich bald wieder auf 100% durchstarten.
> ...


Kopp hoch. 
Ich sage seit der ersten Stunde, dass es nicht wichtig ist, wie man aussieht, sondern dass es wichtig ist, dass man eingesehen hat, dass man was verändern soll/muss. 
Das hast du eingesehen, ist doch alles palletti 

Jetzt geht es halt für dich an die Arbeit. 

Viel Erfolg,
ich halte dir die Daumen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Jere (24. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kopp hoch.
> Ich sage seit der ersten Stunde, dass es nicht wichtig ist, wie man aussieht, sondern dass es wichtig ist, dass man eingesehen hat, dass man was verändern soll/muss.
> Das hast du eingesehen, ist doch alles palletti
> 
> ...



danke schön  sowas baut auf!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Mai 2008)

Jere schrieb:


> danke schön  sowas baut auf!


Wenn das Ding in deinem Avatar dir gehört, kann doch nichts mehr schief gehen. 
Wenn doch, frag mal den Mann im Spiegel, woran es gelegen haben könnte. 

MfG Kai


----------



## Unrest (24. Mai 2008)

RHT = Richtig Hartes Training. Nutz im Zweifel mal die Forensuche.. 

Was ich meinte? IXS Cup hier in Hagen..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Mai 2008)

@ Unrest
Ich bin schon bei KHT (knüppelhartes Training) 
Ich habe mal google bemüht, aber wirklich viel gefunden habe ich nicht.
Das, was ich gefunden habe, fand ich aber irgendwie nicht so doll.
Ich fahre schön weiter Grundlage, ab und zu ein bisschen Muskelwachstum (geringe Trittfrequenz, hoher Gang, blablabla  ), weiterhin hier und da Liegestütze (später mehr, erstmal nur grober Aufbau) und dann mal sehen wo es hingeht. 

Wann ich starte?  Der Start ist doch für alle gleich (um 12Uhr !?). Oder stehe ich grad iwie auf dem Schlauch? <<<klick>>>

MfG Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen... Respekt! =)
> Aber wenn ich mir überlege, dass du knapp 15cm kleiner, gleichzeitig aber 20kg leichter bist, dann solltest du , wie ich auch, dein Training auf RHT umstellen..
> Sollst/Willst ja nicht enden, wie "Der Yeti", das Klappergerüst, oder?
> 
> ...



Nun ja, man sollte schon mal dicke Gänge bergauf und auf längere Distanz fahren, aber auch essen spielt ne große Rolle.
Aber auch Flachetappen gehören dazu, um zu lernen eine gewisse Tempohärte zu halten, entweder dicke Gänge oder Spinningstil(leichte bis mittlere Gangwahl).
Durch mein Krafttraining hab ich gottlob auch keinerlei Probs mit Rücken oder anderem Schnickschnack(Nacken, Unterarme, Rückenschmerzen) etc.
Wenn du zu der Gattung wie ich gehörst der eigentlich alle futtern kann ohne nennenswert zuzunehmen dann empfehle ich eine sehr eiweiß/protein reiche Kost.
Kohlehydrate für die Energie natürlich nicht vergessen aber in Maßen denn sonst ziehst du zuviel Wasser und wirst schwerer.
Huhn, Pute, Thunfisch in Wasser nicht in Öl, Eier und vielleicht etwas Nahrungsergänzung in Pulverform in Wasser gelöst.
Nach der Muckibude schütt ich mir erst mal nen Shake rein, a bisserl Milch(3,5%)natürlich wegen dem Geschmack und den Rest Wasser, insgesamt gut 0,75 l.
Dann halbe Stunde bis Stunde warten und dann erst ma richtig was futtern(s.o.) oder aber je nach Tageszeit dunkle Brötchen(mit Butter und was gutes drauf), Rohgemüse, Obst und oder ähnliches.
Hoffe dir etwas geholfen zu haben, denn ich fahre damit ganz gut.
Stolli


----------



## Antiloppe (24. Mai 2008)

Samstags-Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Sonntag 13.04.2008 - 90,0 kg
Samstag 19.04.2008 - 89,6 kg (-0,4)
Samstag 26.04.2008 - 89,8 kg (+0,2)
Samstag 03.05.2008 - 89,2 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 10.05.2008 - 87,5 kg (-1,7)
Samstag 17.05.2008 - 85,5 kg (-2,0)
Samstag 24.05.2008 - 85,0 kg (-0,5)

Diese Woche nicht so viel, aber trotzdem erstaunlich ehrlich gesagt. Ich hatte letzten Sonntag nen kleinen Radunfall (nix ernstes, nur beulen an den falschen Stellen ) und habe daher die ganze Woche bisher kein Sport gemacht. Trotzdem noch was abgenommen. Cool.  

So, aber morgen geht es wieder aufs Rad. 

Nächstes Ziel: Boardercrime und x-rossi überholen (na ja zumindest einholen)     

Mal schauen ob das klappt. 


Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Unrest (24. Mai 2008)

Ich komm grad von ner sehr flotten 30km Tour wieder.
Hab mich immer mal wieder an meine Grenze gefahren, bergauf auf nem "schweren" Gang durchgetreten und die dadurch entstandenen Wehwehchen mit nem Honigkuchenpferdlächeln gefressen.. *g*
Garniert wurde das dann mit guten 8 Straßenkilometern ganz leicht bergab mit konstant über 35km/h.
Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich ne relativ hohe Trittfrequenz und damit eher niedrige Gänge bevorzuge, von daher sollte man auf "schwere Gänge" nichts geben, wenns von mir kommt.. 

Ich scheine viel fressen zu können, solang das Sportpensum stimmt - und das tuts mE mittlerweile wieder. 
Proteinreich, sowie ballaststoffreich esse ich auch schon was länger, werd aber wohl den Eiweißanteil testweise ein wenig hochfahren.

Als Genusstipp von mir: 
Echtes, tiefschwarzes, Pumpernickel mit Nutella.
Macht recht fix satt und füllt die KH nach.
Davon ab sieht man dann erst mal richtig, wie "hell" und "unschwarz" Nutella wirklich ist. 
Ich als waschechter Vielfraß schaffe davon 4 bis maximal 5 Stück und das heißt was. ^^"


@stolli: Hast du auch nen echten Namen? 

@antiloppe: Respekt, respekt. =) Mach keinen Konkurrenzkampf mit anderen draus... Mach eher einen mit deinem Ego und nimm die beiden nur als gutes Beispiel, dann läuft das abnehmen entspannter.

@all: Nicht vergessen: "Wir wollen sündigen!", Zitat aus "Das kleine A(r)schloch"


Schönen Tag noch,
Michael


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Mai 2008)

@Unrest

Ja den hab ich........hi, hi, hi, 







So bin jetzt weg, geht in Urlaub für zwei Wochen, in die Türkei.
Gruß
Stolli(Michael)


----------



## Unrest (24. Mai 2008)

Oh mein G***, auch noch ein Namensbruder....
Viel Spaß in der Türkei! Wo gehts hin? Riviera? Hinterland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Oh mein G***, auch noch ein Namensbruder....
> Viel Spaß in der Türkei! Wo gehts hin? Riviera? Hinterland?



Nee, nee in der Nähe von Side/Kumköye.....heißt Cholagli....kleines Kaff..aber okay.
Gruß


----------



## Antiloppe (24. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Als Genusstipp von mir:
> Echtes, tiefschwarzes, Pumpernickel mit Nutella.
> Macht recht fix satt und füllt die KH nach.
> Davon ab sieht man dann erst mal richtig, wie "hell" und "unschwarz" Nutella wirklich ist.
> ...



Das war auch eher lustig gemeint. So wies im Moment läuft aber nicht sooooo unwahrscheinlich. Auf jeden Fall ne Motivation.

Allerdings sollte ich dann nicht so viel Nutella-Brot essen wie du 
Ist aber schon richtig ganz viel lecker, hast ja recht. Aber wenn ich damit erstmal anfange. Nenene, erstmal lasse ich sowas ganz wech und nachher wenn ich mich wieder nett anzuschauen finde, dann fange ich damit langsam wieder an.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Antiloppe (24. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> So bin jetzt weg, geht in Urlaub für zwei Wochen, in die Türkei.
> Gruß



Na dann schönen Urlaub  

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Unrest (24. Mai 2008)

@stolli: Ist ne schöne Ecke da. War ich auch zwei Jahre hintereinander. Viel Spaß und pfleg die Streifen! =)

@Antiloppe: Na, so viel Nutellabrot ess ich auch nicht. Davon ab ist echtes Pumpernickel klein, von den Scheiben her, und ich pack Aufstrichzeug, egal ob Margarine, Nutella oder Leberwurst nur relativ dünn drauf..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Kaum ist man mal für ein paar Stunden weg, schon wird darüber diskutiert, wie viel Brotaufstrich gut ist, wie viel jeder einzige sich gönnt,... nenene 
Zeit mal mitzumachen:
Nutella gibbet bei mir nicht (mag ich gar nicht mehr, kein Scherz! Gut, ich muss nicht würgen, aber sooo toll finde ich das jetzt auch nicht  ). Was bleibt? Marmelade. Na immer doch. Aber immer nur so dick wie mit aller Macht aufs Toast passt . Nee, kleiner Spaß, aber Marmelade ist schon was feines. 
Die dicke entscheidet mein Vorhaben. Wenn ich bike, ein bisschen mehr, sonst eher dünn (eigenes empfinden ). Auf Butter/Magarine verzichte ich schon mein Lebtag an. Wie kommen die Menschen darauf, sich sowas unter den Brotaufstrich zu schmieren 

Ich sag mal so: Der Erfolg gibt mir recht  -> das war schwerzhaft gemeint!!!
Am Ende entscheindend ist und bleibt aber doch eine negative Energiebilanz 

Heute bin ich 70km in 3h gefahren. Allerdings auch nicht einfach nur gerollt, sondern stellenweise mit richtig Druck  Das Wetter verändert sich so. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (24. Mai 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Nächstes Ziel: Boardercrime und x-rossi überholen (na ja zumindest einholen)


----------



## calli-madferit (24. Mai 2008)

butter/magarine bzw fett sind geschmacksträger und tatsaechlich schmeckt essen damit besser.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Mai 2008)

calli-madferit schrieb:


> butter/magarine bzw fett sind geschmacksträger und tatsaechlich schmeckt essen damit besser.


Aha.
Ich weiß, dass das so ist, empfinde aber bei Brot anders. 
Auch ich hatte schon Butter auf dem Brot. Also besser fand ich das nicht unbedingt 

Gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## purestrain (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Wunderschönen Sonntag wünsche ich  








Bin erstaunt, wird immer weniger, obwohl ich meine Essgewohnheiten nur leicht verändert habe (z.b. ein Brot und bissel Müsli anstelle von 2 Broten, bzw. kaum Käse mehr  )

D.h., ich schleppe schon 3 Kilo weniger den Berg rauf  Zwischenzeitlich war leider eine lange Zeit ohne Radfahren dabei; Ich hatte es übertreiben und mein Gelenk schmerzte. Das einzige was jetzt noch nervt ist der Heuschnupfen, musste letztens nach ca. 12km abbrechen und zurückfahren.

Dieser Thread ist auch wahrlich ein Motivationsfaktor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senatorin (25. Mai 2008)

calli-madferit schrieb:


> butter/magarine bzw fett sind geschmacksträger und tatsaechlich schmeckt essen damit besser.



Es geht aber Gott sei Dank auch ohne Geschmacksträger, genauso wie es grösstenteils ohne Salz geht


----------



## calli-madferit (25. Mai 2008)

stimmt schon :>


----------



## Unrest (26. Mai 2008)

Montags-Update:

Alter: 19
Ausgangsgewicht: 93,5kg
Wunschgewicht: irgendwas um die 90kg, aber der Speck muss dennoch weg!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Montag 28.04.08: 93,5kg
Montag 05.05.08: 91,7kg (-1,8kg)
Montag 12.05.08: 91,7kg (+-0kg)
Montag 19.05.08: 90,9kg (-0,8kg)
Montag 26.05.08: 90,5kg (-0,4kg)

Das mach jetzt binnen 4 Wochen insgesamt 3kg die ich abgenommen habe.
Was mich jetzt nur sehr arg nervt ist die labberige Haut, speziell am Bauch..
Hätte mal wieder nicht gedacht, dass ich abgenommen habe, denn ich habs letzte Woche immer noch ein wenig schleifen lassen und ein wenig zu wenig Sport getrieben (nur die ein Tour am Samstag)...
"Das Glück is mit die Dummen!" 

Ich frage mich nur, wie ich mit dem Rat meines Hausarztes von vorhin umgehen soll meinen Blutzuckerspiegel konstant relativ hoch zu halten, um meiner Migräne zumindest ein Stück weit vorzubeugen.
Ich soll beim Sport mindestens stündlich KH zu mir nehmen..
Also auf Tour ab sofort Banane/Riegel mitnehmen, hinterher schmausen, zwecks Muskelaufbau, und sonst "fasten", damits net wieder am Bauch oder sonstwo ansetzt..
Jemand ne bessere Idee?


----------



## Boardercrime (26. Mai 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Antiloppe Beitrag anzeigen
> Nächstes Ziel: Boardercrime und x-rossi überholen (na ja zumindest einholen)


 
He X-Rossi, ich glaub wir müssen uns gegenseitig Windschatten geben, Antiloppe startet ein Sprint....


----------



## Antiloppe (26. Mai 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> He X-Rossi, ich glaub wir müssen uns gegenseitig Windschatten geben, Antiloppe startet ein Sprint....


Und das mit meinem Rad ...    

Und je mehr ihr abnehmt um so kleiner wird euer Windschatten .
Ich kriege euch schon.   

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Boardercrime (28. Mai 2008)

13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm
09.04.2008 G. 83.1 KG BU: 85.0 cm
16.04.2008 G: 82.5 KG BU: 85.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
23.04.2008 G: 81.4 KG BU: 83.0 cm
30.04.2008 G: 79.6 KG BU: 82.0 cm
07.05.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
14.05.2008 G: 80.2 KG BU: 82.0 cm
21.05.2008 G: 80.9 KG BU: 83.0 cm
28.05.2008 G: 81.2 KG BU: 83.0 cm

Wird wohl nix mit 78.x bis ende Monat. 
Viel Sport getrieben und diszipliniert gefuttert, bringt bei mir leider alles nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (28. Mai 2008)

.


----------



## broker (28. Mai 2008)

Hier ein update

Alter: 38
Größe: 1,87m
Anfangsgewicht: ca. 125 kg (01.01.08)
Wunschgewicht: erstmal 100 kg (dann 96 kg)

Start (29.04.08): 120,4 kg
1. Woche (07.05.08): 119,7 kg
2. Woche (14.05.08): 118,8 kg
3. Woche (21.05.08): 117,5 kg
4. Woche (28.05.08): 116,6 kg

Kleine Sünden machen das Leben doch Lebenswert -- dann muss ich halt bei der nächsten Tour noch ne Schüppe drauflegen. 

to be continued ...


----------



## Unrest (28. Mai 2008)

broker schrieb:


> Kleine Sünden machen das Leben doch Lebenswert -- dann muss ich halt bei der nächsten Tour noch ne Schüppe drauflegen.



Und ich dachte schon Stolli und ich wären die einzigen, die das so sehen.. =)

Darf man fragen, wie du das Abnehmen essenstechnisch gestaltest?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon Stolli und ich wären die einzigen, die das so sehen.. =)


Klarer Fall von denkste 

So ganz ohne Süßes und Saures  ist auch scheíße 

Gruß Kai


----------



## broker (28. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon Stolli und ich wären die einzigen, die das so sehen.. =)
> 
> Darf man fragen, wie du das Abnehmen essenstechnisch gestaltest?




Ich habe da nicht so viel umgestellt. Esse mittags halt nicht mehr Wurst + Käse aufs Brot sondern mehr Tomate und Salat. Abends esse ich dann relativ normal (mal Warm mal Brot). Cola und sowas gibt es höchstens mal am WE in nem Cocktail. Was ich auf jeden Fall reduziert habe sind Süßigkeiten. Doch komplett verzichten kann ich bisher noch nicht (will ich aber auch nicht).

Ich muss dazu sagen bei mir ist das eigentlich schon immer so gewesen. Wenn ich regelmäßig Sport mache, kann ich eigentlich fast alles essen und halte mein Gewicht oder nehme ab. Ich habe aber derzeit auch noch genug Substanz somit hoffe ich das ich erstmal weiter so abnehme wie bisher.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mich jetzt ein paar Tage nicht gewogen - ich trau mich grade nicht...

Geht alles drunter und drüber, alles sehr demotivierend. 
Frustessen beschränkt sich grade (noch) auf Kohlrabi und Erdbeeren.

@broker: gute Einstellung - so versuch ich das auch  

Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Frustessen...Kohlrabi und Erdbeeren.




Au man.

Hast du es mal mit Watte oder einem Stück Papier probiert?
Also so ganz gesund scheint deine Einstellung zum Essen ja nicht zu sein. 
Essen ist doch nichts schlechtes!

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Dieser Thread hier ist auch heute noch kein Pro Ana- Thread!


----------



## Doesel (28. Mai 2008)

so, auch mal ein kleines Update von mir...

gestartet vor 2,5 Wochen mit ~115kg, nun ~110. Schwankt halt immer.. Süßigkeiten hab ich so gut wie gar keine zu mir genommen. Die erste Woche komplett Almased. Am 18.05. schwer gesündigt weil Aufstiegsfeier FC Köln   Da gabs dann alles, Fritten, ChickenNuggets, Bier en Masse und Abends aufm Heimweg nochmal McDoof. Ab dem Zeitpunkt dann nur noch morgens und abends Alma und eine Mahlzeit durch Gemüse, Fisch oder hauptsächlich Salat ersetzt. Seit gestern ist mein Bike auch da und von daher sollte es nun hoffentlich etwas einfacher werden


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. Mai 2008)

@Kai: Alternative wäre Schokolade gewesen... oder anderes hochkalorisches Zeug. Satt bin ich jetzt zumindest... wenn auch nicht zufrieden, aber das sind ja immer 2 Paar Stiefel.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Doesel. 


Doesel schrieb:


> so, auch mal ein kleines Update von mir...
> 
> gestartet vor 2,5 Wochen mit ~115kg, nun ~110. Schwankt halt immer.. Süßigkeiten hab ich so gut wie gar keine zu mir genommen. Die erste Woche komplett Almased. Am 18.05. schwer gesündigt weil Aufstiegsfeier FC Köln   Da gabs dann alles, Fritten, ChickenNuggets, Bier en Masse und Abends aufm Heimweg nochmal McDoof. Ab dem Zeitpunkt dann nur noch morgens und abends Alma und eine Mahlzeit durch Gemüse, Fisch oder hauptsächlich Salat ersetzt. Seit gestern ist mein Bike auch da und von daher sollte es nun hoffentlich etwas einfacher werden



Schwer gesündigt und 5kg weniger in 2,5 Wochen? Krass! Wie geht denn das?   Aber glaube mir, wenn das Wasser mal aus dem Körper verschwunden ist, wirst du auch deine Probleme bekommen 
Dass dein Bike eingetroffen ist, ist natürlich  Glückwunsch. Bist du zufrieden damit? Dann kannst du ja jetzt loslegen. Ich erwarte jede Woche 7kg weniger- sonst gibts Ärger 

Lass einfach ruhig angehen, die Erfolge kommen dann schon von ganz alleine.  Außerdem sollte man ja auch nur Biken, wenn man wirklich Spaß hat. Wenn man Spaß daran hat, sich zu quälen, natürlich umso besser. 

Wirst du die Diät jetzt beenden und wieder essen wie ein Mensch?  Hast du ja gesagt 

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Alternative wäre Schokolade gewesen... oder anderes hochkalorisches Zeug. Satt bin ich jetzt zumindest... wenn auch nicht zufrieden, aber das sind ja immer 2 Paar Stiefel.


So kann man es natürlich auch sehen 
Aber m. W. gibt es schlimmere Dinge als Kohlrabi und Erdbeeren.  Also ICH kann da auch in größeren Mengen nichts Verwerfliches dran finden.
Genauso wie ich es nicht schlimm finde, auch mal den Reizen von Schokolade und sonstigem nachzugeben (man lebt nur einmal  ).
So wie ich das sehe, kannst du die Sache doch bei deinem Gewicht mal ein bisschen lockerer angehen. Problem ist halt, dass du nicht so biken kannst wie du willst, nicht wahr?

MfG Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. Mai 2008)

@Kai: Ja, sportlich gesehen bin ich nach wie vor ne Niete... 
Da aber - wenn alles klappt - im Sommer eh 3 Monate ohne Bike anstehen, muss ich mich jetzt eh nicht mehr reinhängen. 
Weiß nur nicht, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Die Sache mit der Luft ist zwar etwas besser geworden, aber Puls ist nach wie vor unter aller Sau.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Ja, sportlich gesehen bin ich nach wie vor ne Niete...


Was ist denn das für eine Einstellung? 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Da aber - wenn alles klappt - im Sommer eh 3 Monate ohne Bike anstehen, muss ich mich jetzt eh nicht mehr reinhängen.


Was ist denn das für eine Einstellung? 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Weiß nur nicht, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Die Sache mit der Luft ist zwar etwas besser geworden, aber Puls ist nach wie vor unter aller Sau.


Warum bist du beim Essen so unglaublich diszipliniert, aber beim Biken immer so motiviert, mit Vollgas an die Grenze zu gehen (um nicht zu sagen undisziplinert, was aber auch nicht 100%ig passt)? Du musst halt lernen, auf dem Bike *gaaaaaanz* langsam zu machen. Dann bliebt der Puls doch auch in einem überlebensfähigen Bereich. Du musst halt alleine fahren, wenn alle anderen schneller können als für dich gut ist. Man kann auch langsam die Natur genießen, sich seine Gedanken machen,...
Oder du bringst andere dazu, sich auf *DEIN* Tempo einzustellen. Alternativ könntest du auch noch lernen/akzeptieren, dass andere einfach schneller "sind" als du.
Andere Wege sehe ich da nicht.
Allerdings muss ich auch gestehen, nicht ganz 100%ig über dein aktuelles Leid informiert zu sein.

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. Mai 2008)

Kurzabriss: Internist konnte nichts feststellen. Herz, Lunge, Blutwerte ok. Dann zum Lungenfacharzt, Lunge ok. Tippte auf stressbedingte Hyperventilation. Luftprobleme sind zwar nicht ganz weg, aber ich komm jetzt besser damit klar. 

Allerdings ist es nach wie vor so, dass ich bei kleinsten Anstiegen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes aus der Puste komme. Da ist es egal, wie schnell oder langsam ich fahre. 
Und hier im Schwarzwald ist es auch nicht sooo einfach, flache Strecken zu finden. Nach der Tour letzte Woche (58 km, knapp 1000 hm) gings mir gut, hab mich nicht schlapp gefühlt. Aber schnell war ich nicht. Und mäßig schnell auch nicht. Eher schneckig-langsam. 

EIgentlich sollte ich nun nochmal zum Internisten, der wollte noch ein EKG machen, sobald mit der Lunge alles abgeklärt ist - das ist es ja jetzt. 

Ich werde mir aber reichlich doof vorkommen, wenn ich da nach 1 Minute vom Rad kippe und behaupte, regelmäßig Sport zu machen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Nach der Tour letzte Woche (58 km, knapp 1000 hm) gings mir gut, hab mich nicht schlapp gefühlt.


Das hört sich doch schon mal super an. 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Aber schnell war ich nicht. Und mäßig schnell auch nicht. Eher schneckig-langsam.


Das ist...ja richtig... *scheíßegal!!!* 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir aber reichlich doof vorkommen, wenn ich da nach 1 Minute vom Rad kippe und behaupte, regelmäßig Sport zu machen!


Na und???
Irgendwas ist mit dir los und es ist seine Aufgabe, rauszufinden was 
Also nix wie hin auf Doktors Radl 
Berichte dann mal wie es gewesen ist 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. Mai 2008)

Naja gut, vielleicht mach ich mal nen Termin aus... 

Für meine schlechte Laune hab ich immerhin nen guten Grund: 

Die* Spitzenrefinanzierungsfazilität*. 

Ich bin begeistert....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Naja gut, vielleicht mach ich mal nen Termin aus...


Ganz bestimmt sogar 
Ich freue mich schon auf den Bericht 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Heffer (29. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen,

dann mache ich auch mal mit:

Seit Februar bin ich bei 184cm von 104kg auf 92.X runter, die ersten 7kg leider eher unfreiwillig unter besch***enen Bedingungen, den Rest dann durch Sport und bewusstere Ernaehrung. Am Berg macht sich der "Verlust" schon lecker bemerkbar. Momentan stagniert's etwas, was ich aber u.a. auch auf Muskelaufbau zurueckfuehre. Natuerlich ist das aber auch ein Zeichen, noch mehr auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Nachstes Ziel sind 8x kg, wobei ich nichts uebertreiben moechte. Nicht, dass ich bei meinen schweren Knochen noch mager aussehe  
Bei der Ernaehrung mache ich mir keinen allzugrossen Kopf, achte auf eine sinnvolle Energiebilanz, esse auch mal was schmeckt...

Ciao, Oliver


----------



## Doesel (29. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Doesel.
> 
> 
> Schwer gesündigt und 5kg weniger in 2,5 Wochen? Krass! Wie geht denn das?   Aber glaube mir, wenn das Wasser mal aus dem Körper verschwunden ist, wirst du auch deine Probleme bekommen
> ...



Danke 
Bin soweit auch zufrieden mit dem Bike, habe jetzt 2 kleinere Touren hinter mir und es fährt sich gut. Bremsen zicken noch rum aber ich schätze das legt sich wenn die eingefahren sind.

Weiss nicht wie ich es handhaben werde mit dem Essen, ich denke ich versuche es erstmal weiter so wie gehabt, denn es fällt mir nicht wirklich schwer. Aber quälen werde ich mich nicht, wenns nicht mehr geht wird umgesattelt 

Wenn ich die 7kg/Woche schaffen sollte geb ich dir einen aus  

Gruß
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Danke
> Bin soweit auch zufrieden mit dem Bike, habe jetzt 2 kleinere Touren hinter mir und es fährt sich gut. Bremsen zicken noch rum aber ich schätze das legt sich wenn die eingefahren sind.
> 
> Weiss nicht wie ich es handhaben werde mit dem Essen, ich denke ich versuche es erstmal weiter so wie gehabt, denn es fällt mir nicht wirklich schwer. Aber quälen werde ich mich nicht, wenns nicht mehr geht wird umgesattelt
> ...


Also doch weiter mit der Diät? 

Was hast du denn für Bremsen und was ist mit denen los?

Noch sagst du, dass "quälen" nichts für dich ist. Ja ja, so habe ich auch angefangen  Nee, aber ab und zu ist schon mal nötig. Ist ein tolles Gefühl, wenn man schon 5,5h und 120km in den Beinen hat, an seinem Haus vorbeikommt und noch mal 30km dranhängt 
Aber immer muss ich sowas auch nicht haben 

Das ist ja gut von dir, dass du mir einen ausgeben willst. Aber so teuer ist Wasser ja nu auch nicht 

Gruß und weiterhin viel Erfolg,
Kai


----------



## Doesel (29. Mai 2008)

quälen beim Abnehmen meinte ich, und nicht beim Sport! Momentan fällts mir ja noch leicht, aber wenns nicht mehr so leicht fällt und ich "Entzugserscheinungen" habe werd ich aufhören und umstellen. Wenns mich beim Sport erstmal gepackt hat und ich will, dann beiß ich auch ordentlich. Hab ich beim Laufen damals extrem gemerkt, was für Zeiten so auf meiner Hausrunde drin waren  

Tja, mit der Bremse.. beim Probefahren hab ich gesagt dass die vorne in Linkskurven "klingelt", also irgendwas immer ganz leicht an die Scheibe kommt. Wurde gesagt dass sich die Beläge erst noch einfahren müssen (-> einleuchtend). Es sollte aber nochmal alles überprüft werden bevor ich das Rad dann am nächsten Tag mitnehmen konnte. Seitdem ist dieses Geräusch/Schleifen aber stärker, auch auf gerader Strecke, und die empfohlenen Vollbremsungen aus hoher Geschwindigkeit habe ich schon ziemlich oft durchgeführt. Hört aber einfach nicht auf.. werde jetzt nochmal weiter fahren und dann sehen, wenns nicht weggeht gehts nochmal zurück in den Laden.
Die scheinen mich sowieso "beschissen" zu haben: lt. Katalog und anderen Anbietern sind beim Cube Shimano M520 Pedale dabei, ich hatte nur billig Bärentatzen montiert


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2008)

@ Doesel
Ach so beim Abnehmen. 

Ja, bei den Pedalen hat man dich in der Tat beschíssen.
Schon mal den Anwalt eingeschaltet?  Ist doch heuzutage der Trend 
Nee, aber ist schon richtig. Aber es gibt schlimmeres, oder? 
Es gibt auch Bikes, die kosten mehr und habe gar keine Pedale zu bieten 
Hast du die Bremsen denn richtig eingebremst?
Sonst weiß ich jetzt so auf Anhieb auch nicht weiter. Aber vielleicht legt sich das Problem ja von alleine 

Gruß Kai


----------



## tschobi (29. Mai 2008)

Schleift ihr bei euren Autos auch die bremsen mit Vollbremsungen ein? Man, man, man. Die sollen sich einschleifen und nicht in irgendeine Stellung gezwängt werden. Aber dieser Hype scheint ja ne große Runde zu machen. 
Vollbremsungen erst nach der Einschleifzeit, außer es ist ausdrücklich in der Anleitung so beschrieben.

@Race Kralle: 5,5h und 120km und dann legst du nochmal ne Tour nach? Du bist ja irre. Ne mal im Ernst, großer Respekt, das würde ich glaube ich garnicht durchhalten. Hab aber auch noch nie versucht 150km am Stück zu  fahren. Dann kann ja nicht mehr viel schief gehen für deine Marathon Saison. Fährst du in Willingen mit?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> @Race Kralle: 5,5h und 120km und dann legst du nochmal ne Tour nach? Du bist ja irre. Ne mal im Ernst, großer Respekt, das würde ich glaube ich garnicht durchhalten. Hab aber auch noch nie versucht 150km am Stück zu  fahren. Dann kann ja nicht mehr viel schief gehen für deine Marathon Saison. Fährst du in Willingen mit?



Hallo 
Na ja, am Stück wäre jetzt geflunkert, aber an einem Tag stimmt schon 
Und ja, irre bin ich auch  (mit dieser Aussage bist du in die Kategorie "Nicht-Biker" abgestiegen  ). Aber 30km sind natürlich nicht die gewaltige Tour, vor der man jetzt Angst haben müsste 
Meine Saison ist im Grunde schon vorbei   In Willingen bin ich nicht dabei. Da müsste ich so früh aufstehen oder halt vor Ort teuer übernachten. Auch kostet der Start ein bissl zu viel. Dann sind mir die Strecken von der Länge zu heftig (die 150km hatten einen Geländeanteil von 0%  , aber 7Stunden sind 7Stunden oder?). Ich quäle mich ja nicht, um am Ende sagen zu können, die kleine Runde geschafft zu haben 
Ich fahre dieses Jahr (am 5.7.) noch ein 3h-Rennen in Hagen und das war es dann für die Saison 2008 an Rennen auch schon wieder.
Im Sommer werde ich auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum Biken haben  
Anständige Rennen gibt es also erst 2010   Au man, was eine Zahl. 
Große Distanzen fahren ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Man muss halt sehr dszilpiniert fahren (man hat ja schließlich auch Zeit ) und dann geht das schon. Essen und Trinken nicht vergessen und los geht's. An dem Tag (es war letzte Woche Do.) waren aber die Bedingungen auch optimal (bin den ganzen Tag langärnmelig gefahren). Und der Körper dankt es mit einer satten Gewichtsreduktion  Leider habe ich große Probleme, mein Gewicht zu halten   Heute hatte ich wieder 73,85kg    
Bin aber auch wenig gefahren, zwei Mal über eine Tafel Schokolade gestolpert  und Morgen steht eine Hochzeit an  
Na ja, kann ich ja am WE wieder abradeln alles. 
Außerdem schreibe ich morgen die letzte Klausur und dann ist das Jahr praktisch auch vorbei- aber das Nächste wird viel schlimmer (s. o.)

Gruß Kai


----------



## Doesel (29. Mai 2008)

@tschobi: naja, was soll ich machen, wenn mir der Händler das so sagt?! Als Laie bin ich nunmal auf die Aussage eines "Profis" angewiesen und vertraue da auch erstmal drauf 
Das mit den Pedalen hat sich übrigens geklärt, hab eben angerufen: 
Ich:"hmm, im Katalog und im Internet wird das Rad mit M520 verkauft, und ich hab nur so billige Bärentatzen!"
Er: "Echt? Hm, ich bekomm die immer ohne.." (<--  )
Ich: "Ja, steht überall so, auch bei Cube selber..."
Er: "Na dann muss ich mal schauen, ich glaub ich hab noch ein Paar hier, wir werden uns dann schon einig"

Ob er glaubt dass ich für meine Pedale jetzt auch noch bezahle? Oder die ollen Bärentatzen behalten will?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Ob er glaubt dass ich für meine Pedale jetzt auch noch bezahle? Oder die ollen Bärentatzen behalten will?!



Du gehst in den Laden, sagst, du hättest gerne für dein Bike ein paar M520'er und er sagt: "Das ist ein guter Tausch, ist i. O. " 
Nee, im Ernst. Geh zu ihm hin, sag, ist ja alles wie besprochen, bring' die "alten" Pedale mit, lass sie da und lass dir die neuen dranschrauben 
Wenn er Geld sehen will, schmeißt du ihm einfach die Scheiben ein 
Aber er sagt ja, ihr werdet euch da schon einig. Ich würde schon mal in Richtung M970 schielen (XTR ).

Nein, hol dir die 520'er kostenlos ab und gut ist. Er wird schon nichts anderes gemeint haben 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## tschobi (29. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> @tschobi: naja, was soll ich machen, wenn mir der Händler das so sagt?! Als Laie bin ich nunmal auf die Aussage eines "Profis" angewiesen und vertraue da auch erstmal drauf


Ist ja auch richtig. War auch ein bissel plump daher gesagt. Ich bin halt der Meinung das Bremsen sich sachte einschleifen müssen, und dann richtig rangenommen werden müssen, bis ein befeuchteter Finger leicht an der Scheibe zischt. 
Die ganze Technologie ist halt eigentlich ein alter Hut, der von den Autos herkommt. Ist auch egal. Ist hier nicht der richtige Ort um darüber zu diskutieren. Ganz viel falsch machen kann man ja auch nicht.

@Race Kralle
Wie du sicher gemerkt hast, war das "irre" ironisch gemeint. 
Aber durch deine Ausführungen klärt sich ja einiges. 
Fährst du Straße mit MTB und Straßenreifen, oder mit Rennrad?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> @Race Kralle
> Wie du sicher gemerkt hast, war das "irre" ironisch gemeint.
> Aber durch deine Ausführungen klärt sich ja einiges.
> Fährst du Straße mit MTB und Straßenreifen, oder mit Rennrad?



Ja, habe ich gemerkt 

7h fährst du natürlich auf der linken Arschbacke weg, wa?  Wenn ja, Glückwunsch, ich mache das nicht 

Iiii Rennrad.  Auch Straßenreifen habe ich nicht. Ja steinigt mich, mir ist es egal  Ich fahre einen 08'er RR in 2.1 vo./hi. Ich habe keine Lust, immer die Reifen zu wechseln  Im Moment sieht es so aus, als würde ich mir *NIE* ein Rennrad zulegen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hab auch heute 50km in 2h auf Straße mit meinem Mounty geschrubbt.
Und da sind Nobbys druff, obwohl ich auch Kojaks da hab..
Ich war und bin halt einfach zu faul die Reifen zu tauschen.
Wenn jemand also die beiden Reifen haben will....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich hab auch heute 50km in 2h auf Straße mit meinem Mounty geschrubbt.
> Und da sind Nobbys druff, obwohl ich auch Kojaks da hab..
> Ich war und bin halt einfach zu faul die Reifen zu tauschen.
> Wenn jemand also die beiden Reifen haben will....


Ich ich ich. 
Aber ich bin auch zu faul die Reifen zu wechseln. 
Du kannst sie also behalten 
Sind die NN's wenigstens auch standesgemäß 2.4 
Ich fahre das Ganze mit einem Fully 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Gibt es was neues zum 3h-Rennen?


----------



## Unrest (29. Mai 2008)

2.4" Reifen auf meiner CC-Feile (-> Fotoalbum) sind eher nicht das wahre.
sind 2.1er drauf.

Willst du die nun haben, oder nicht? - Du hast mich erfolgreich verwirrt.

Ne, zum Rennen gibbet nichts Neues, von dem ich wüsste. Tut mich Leid. =)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> 2.4" Reifen auf meiner CC-Feile (-> Fotoalbum) sind eher nicht das wahre.
> sind 2.1er drauf.
> 
> Willst du die nun haben, oder nicht? - Du hast mich erfolgreich verwirrt.
> ...


Spießer 

Nein möchte ich nicht. Trotzdem Danke! Ich bin ja, so wie du, zu faul den Reifen immer zu wechseln 

Der Zusatz "von dem ich wüsste" ist hier glaube ich wichtig.  Na ja, ich habe ein Datum, ich habe eine Uhrzeit. So ein paar Fakten zur Strecke wären halt trotzdem nicht verkehrt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (29. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht nötige ich mal unseren Vereinspräsidenten zu ner Runde über die Strecke, oder lasse mir die Streckendaten geben und fahre sie mal selber.
Dann lass ich eventuell, wenn du ganz lieb bitte sagst, was durchsickern.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2008)

*schonmalaufdieKniegeh*
Bidde, bidde 
*wiederaufsteh*

Kai


----------



## Instantcold (30. Mai 2008)

So damit wir mal wieder von Reifen und tauschen zum Thema kommen:     

Mein Update

Alter: 25
Größe: 1,80m
Startgewicht: 103 kg (30.04.2008)
Ziel: 80 kg

Start: 30.04.2008 103 kg
1. Wo 07.05. 102 kg
2. Wo 16.05. 101 kg (Fettmessung: 26,4%)
3. Wo 23.05. 101 kg
4. Wo 30.05. 100 kg

Nächste Woche steht wieder eine Fettmessung an, bin gespannt was sich da so zeigt, ob das Training auch fruchtet  

Werde jetzt versuchen so oft es geht von der Firma nach Hasue mit dem Bike zu fahren, morgens nehme ich es in der Bahn mit. Strecke sind ebene 40 km (direkt) kann aber noch um ein paar kleine Umwege erweitert werden. Die durchschnittliche Reisezeit beträgt ca. 95 Min.

Essenstechnisch versuche ich gesünder zu essen, trinken tue ich fast ausschließlich Wasser selten mal was anderes.

Ich wünsche ein angenehmes Wochenende 

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (30. Mai 2008)

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg) 
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)

Joa dann mal der aktuelle Status "da oben" ;-)


----------



## tonmanns (30. Mai 2008)

Chapeau an ThK!!! 

Dagegen ist mein Programm ja glatter Kindergarten.

Alter: 36
Größe: 1,78m
Start:85 kg am 30.04.2008
Ziel: 75 Kg

Habe mit mir so einen Vertrag gemacht, das neue Bike gibts erst, wenn ich 5 Kilo abgenommen habe.
Habe vor einem Monat bei 85 Kg bei 1,78m Größe angefangen und bin jetzt bei 77,5 Kg. Das Rad ist mittlerweile bestellt und ich will noch runter auf 75 Kg, bis das Fett weg ist. Danach gehts an gezielten Muskelaufbau an Bauch, Brust, Schulter Rücken und Armen. Das sind die Regionen, die beim Radeln immer zu kurz kommen, oder?!
Das mit dem Abspecken war übrigens nicht soo schwer, habe schon vor längerem angefangen mich mehr von Rohkost und Obst zu ernähren. Das mit dem Abnehmen ist da eigentlich nur ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt, hauptsächlich steigt aber auch das allgemeine Wohlbefinden. Keine Müdigkeit nach schwerem Essen, geringeres Schlafbedürfnis, gesteigerte geistige Leistungsfähigkeit usw...

Mir gehts besser als vor 15 Jahren, kein Quatsch!!

Gruß, tonmanns


----------



## Harry_I (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Freunde des Abspeckens!

Ich bin ja - mehr oder weniger - seit einem Jahr in der "Nachsorge".

Alter: 46
Größe: 1,96 m
Startgewicht: 105 kg (01.01.2007)
Ziel: < 100 kg

Mitte April 2007 Ziel:  99,x kg erreicht.
neues Ziel am 3.3.08 gesteckt: 98,x kg

Heute 30.5.08:   98,7 kg

Seit Mitte März pendle ich meist so um die 99,x herum. Da durch mein Training Gewichtsschwankungen obligatorisch sind, habe ich mich damit abgefunden. Wenn das Wetter passt werde ich am Sonntag meinen ersten Marathon fahren. Allerdings nur die Kurzstrecke von 36 km. Durch die 900 HM und den Singltrail-Anteil habe ich trotzdem fast 2 Std. Belastungszeit. Das ist mehr als ich in 15 Jahren Leistungssport als Belastungsdauer je hatte. Eigentlich war ich Sprinter. Deshalb sind diese "schlappen" 36 km für mich schon eine Herausforderung. 
Gestern habe ich meine Glykogenspeicher entleert und bis Sonntag bin ich randvoll mit Energie. Wir haben ja gelernt, dass Regeneration sprich Futtern wichtig für die Leistungserbringung ist. Und das mache ich auch! Ohne Mampf kein Kampf. 
Ich fühle mich richtig gut vorbereitet. Die Strecke habe ich mehrfach abgefahren (ein Stück geht 30 min lang bergauf). Ich weis wo ich trinke, wann ich in den Wiegetritt wechsle, wann ich den Lookout reinmache usw.
Wenn es eine Gewichts + Alterklasse gäbe (>100kg, >45 Jahre) würde ich auf mich setzen ;-)  
Da nicht in Gewichtsklassen (bergauf) gefahren wird, muss ich mich zwingen nicht zu schnell anzugehen. Wenn ich versuche mit den 70kg Bergziegen mitzufahren komme ich gar nicht ins Ziel. Der letzte Berg aufs Ende der Strecke zu hat noch mal "gefühlte" 30% bei "gefühlten" 2 km Länge.
Also wünscht mir schon mal gutes Wetter! (eine Schlammschlacht mache ich nämlich nicht mit!) 
Fährt noch jemand beim 2. Fichtelgebirgs-Bike-Marathon am 01.06.2008 am Sonntag mit?

Ab nächster Woche können wir uns dann wieder übers Abnehmen unterhalten. Ich geh erst mal was ordentliches Essen 

Harry


----------



## Doesel (30. Mai 2008)

wow, das klingt wirklich gut vorbereitet! Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2008)

Viel Erfolg Harry.
Also ich finde 36km okay.  Warum denn nicht? Ist natürlich wahrlich nicht die Langdistanz, aber warum auch? 
Ich denke an dich und halte dir die Daumen 
An schlechter Vorbereitung lag es auf jeden Fall nicht 

@ all
Ich brauche mal eben eure Einschätzung:
Mit 20 Jahren 2,4km in 12 Minuten laufen: Ist das gut, schlecht, okay,...
Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruß und ein angenehmes Wochenende,
Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (30. Mai 2008)

@Kai: 2,4 km in 12 Minuten würde ja heißen 12 km pro Stunde - eher etwas weniger. Das ist schon gar nicht schlecht!
Beim Coopertest gaben bei uns glaub 2400 oder 2600 m 15 Punkte - aber nur für die Mädels, ich glaube die Kerle mussten fast 3km rennen - aber ohne Gewähr das ganze...


----------



## Harry_I (30. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg Harry.
> Also ich finde 36km okay.  Warum denn nicht? Ist natürlich wahrlich nicht die Langdistanz, aber warum auch?
> Ich denke an dich und halte dir die Daumen
> An schlechter Vorbereitung lag es auf jeden Fall nicht
> ...



Ich (46/100) bin letztes Jahr beim Sportabzeichen die 3000m in 11:40 min gelaufen.

2006 den Halbmarathon in 1:35 Std. (das wären im Durchschnitt weniger als 11 Minuten auf 2,4 Kilometer)

Vorsichtig ausgedrückt, würde ich sagen, dass Du mit Deinen 20 Jahren noch ausreichend "Entwicklungspotential" hast.  

Um schneller zu Laufen muss man vor allem Laufen!


----------



## Doesel (30. Mai 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Um schneller zu Laufen muss man vor allem Laufen!


----------



## Antiloppe (30. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ all
> Ich brauche mal eben eure Einschätzung:
> Mit 20 Jahren 2,4km in 12 Minuten laufen: Ist das gut, schlecht, okay,...
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



Ich bin langsamer, aber ich schleppe auch mehr Kilos mit mir rum :-D.
Wie schnelle es max geht bei mir werden wir heute Abend vielleicht sehen. www.abendlauf.de aber nur die 5 km, laufe ja auch noch nicht so lange. Wenn ich unter 30 schaffe, dann freue ich mich riesig. 

Also sooo schlecht bist du mit deinem Schnitt also nicht, finde ich jedenfalls  

viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (30. Mai 2008)

@Race-Kralle

Du willst wissen, ob Du gut bist?  Hier die Auswertung Deiner Angaben:



> Paintrainer Schnelles Schnelltestergebniss*
> ##########################################
> ERROR 451: Test failed
> see following transcript for reason
> ...



... ich hoffe Du verstehst Spaß!?


----------



## x-rossi (30. Mai 2008)

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
----------------------------
freitag 16.05.2008 - 80,2 kg
freitag 23.05.2008 - 80,3 kg
freitag 30.05.2008 - ??,? kg (unfall!)

so. mittwoch nacht gegen 23:00 bin ich im klinikum offenbach zu mir gekommen. mir fehlen mehr als 2 h. was ein glück! ich möchte mich nämlich echt nicht erinnern, was genau passiert ist. mir ist wohl auf dem heimweg von der arbeit die kette vom ritzel gefallen und ich dann schön auf den kopf. platzwunde mit 3 stichen genäht. commotio cerebri, schulter und becken geprellt.










heute gegen 18:00 bin ich nach hause entlassen worden. ich bin noch ein wenig langsam mitm kopf, aber der wichtigste teil scheint noch zu funktionieren, denn das erste taxi-ziel war der konditor schilling 

aber mal wieder zum ernst der sache: kauft mehr helme


----------



## Instantcold (30. Mai 2008)

Mensch Rossi,

da haste ja nochmal Glück gehabt...

Ich hoffe ich sehe dich jetzt auch öfters mit Helm??

Grüße und Gute Besserung

Instantcold


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2008)

Das ist doch mal ein Feedback. 
Ich bin auch ein wenig enttäuscht über meinen letzten Platz (in der (schnelleren) Gruppe 2). 
Das ich es damit nicht nach Peking schaffe, weiß ich auch. 
Auch dass da nur laufen hilft, war mir klar. Aber ich bin einfach kein Läufer (letzter Lauf im November 2007 (?)).
Der beste hat 3200m geschafft (mich also 2x überrundet ).
Aber egal. Jetzt, wo mir morgen eh alles weh tut, kann ich mir auch Laufschuhe besorgen und voll angreifen. 
Heute Abend ist mir auf jeden Fall einiges klar geworden 
Aber biken wird weiterhin klar an erster Stelle stehen.

Vielen, vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für euer Feedback 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Antiloppe (30. Mai 2008)

@x-rossi: 
Oh ha, scheint ja wirklich du hast nochmal Glück gehabt.   Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Und ich gebe zu, auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause habe ich auch keinen Helm auf. Allerdings fahre ich da auch eher langsam. Warst du schnell unterwegs? Kuriere dich mal schön aus. 

@kai: wie gesagt ich finde das nicht so schlimm  

Ich war heute auf meinem ersten Lauf. Super für den Start 42 Grad haben sie kurz vorher an der Würstchenbude gemessen   
Aber ich bin trotz Magenprobleme nach 3 km unter 30 geblieben auf 5 km (29:10). Nicht der Oberknaller, aber für mich absolut super.
Und ich bin komplett kaputt. Morgen wohl eher kein Biken, sonder gaaaaanz viel relaxen.

Viele Grüße
Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> @kai: wie gesagt ich finde das nicht so schlimm
> 
> Ich war heute auf meinem ersten Lauf. Super für den Start 42 Grad haben sie kurz vorher an der Würstchenbude gemessen
> Aber ich bin trotz Magenprobleme nach 3 km unter 30 geblieben auf 5 km (29:10). Nicht der Oberknaller, aber für mich absolut super.
> ...


Man muss ja bedenken, dass ich absolut kein Läufer bin und somit z. B. auch keine Laufschuhe habe (man was brennen mir die Oberschenkel ).
Es wurde ja auch gesagt, dass unsere Klasse die beste war. Da tut meine Platzierung im Mittelfeld (der Gesamtwerung) nur noch halb so weh.

5km laufen könnte ich im Moment wohl eher nicht. Ich finde die Leistung super. 

Ich habe mir heute auf der Hochzeit erstmal ordentlich den Bauch vollgeschlagen  Au man, was eine Fresserei  Da muss ich die nächsten Tage mal wieder ein bisschen aufpassen.  Aber ich habe mein Essen eh nicht unter Kontrolle.   Sobald ich nicht bike, nehme ich zu.   Selbst Schuld kann ich da nur sagen.Aber ist mir auch egal. Im Langzeittrend geht es abwärts und somit heißt es einfach abwarten 

Erhol dich morgen gut,
schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (31. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aber mal wieder zum ernst der sache: kauft mehr helme



Ohne Helm?!



Aber hast es ja schon selber erkannt. Wünsche dir gute Besserung und das keine bleibenden Schäden zurückbleiben. Musst du denn noch mal zum EEG oder so?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2008)

@ x-rossi
Alter Schwede.
Kopfschuss? 

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.

Ohne Helm geht natürlich gar nicht.  
Aber es muss ja immer erst was passieren *kopfschuettel*

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (31. Mai 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> @x-rossi:
> Oh ha, scheint ja wirklich du hast nochmal Glück gehabt.   Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Und ich gebe zu, auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause habe ich auch keinen Helm auf. Allerdings fahre ich da auch eher langsam. Warst du schnell unterwegs? Kuriere dich mal schön aus.


danke für die anteilnahme, Antiloppe  

der unfallvorhergang muss laut zeugenaussagen banal gewesen sein. nach feierabend ist mir ein paar meter nach dem firmengelände die kette vom rad gefallen. aber wie schon erwähnt, mir fehlen drei stunden erinnerungen. eine stunde vor und zwei stunden nach dem unfall.

ich hätte also auch als fußgänger auf einer bananenschale ausrutschen können, mit dem gleichen ergebnis. so viel zum helm tragen. aber sicher ist wirklich: ohne helm hätte ich die platzwunde nicht.


----------



## Instantcold (31. Mai 2008)

@ x-rossi

Das besagte Tatwerkzeug steht in der Firma  
Hab es mir heute mal angeschaut und versäumt Bilder zu machen  

Gut der Lenker ist etwas verdreht und auf den "ersten Blick" die Kette von beiden Ritzeln gesprungen, ich würde in eine neue Investieren, vorher aber mal das Bike checken, ob sonst keine Schäden vorhanden sind.
Die Kette ist noch in Takt, sieht aber sssseeeeehhhhhrrrrrr trocken aus...

Werde mal am Montag Bilder machen    

Grüße und schönes Wochenende

Instantcold


----------



## Antiloppe (31. Mai 2008)

@all:
Jetzt mal ehrlich fahrt ihr zur Arbeit mit Helm? 
Also ich nicht, auch so in der City nicht. Einen Helm setzte ich auf wenn ich biken fahre, aber nicht wenn ich nur so durch die City schleiche.

@x-rossi: Wie gehts denn dem Kopf? Alles wieder klar? Und must du nun pausieren?

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> @all:
> Jetzt mal ehrlich fahrt ihr zur Arbeit mit Helm?
> Also ich nicht, auch so in der City nicht. Einen Helm setzte ich auf wenn ich biken fahre, aber nicht wenn ich nur so durch die City schleiche.


Auf dem Weg zur Schule habe ich keinen Helm auf. Aber sieht ja auch blöd aus, als Fußgänger 
Sobald ich aber auf dem Bike sitze, habe ich einen Helm auf.
*Man ahnt ja nicht, wie blöd es manchmal kommen kann!*

Gruß Kai


----------



## Antiloppe (31. Mai 2008)

@Boardercrime und x-rossi: Achtung hier kommt der Sprint, euch kriege ich schon. 
Obwohl x-rossi hat Schonfrist  

Samstags-Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Samstag 03.05.2008 - 89,2 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 10.05.2008 - 87,5 kg (-1,7)
Samstag 17.05.2008 - 85,5 kg (-2,0)
Samstag 24.05.2008 - 85,0 kg (-0,5)
Samstag 31.05.2008 - 83,8 kg (-1,2)

Mann was bin ich heute fertig. Heute morgen war noch nen Umzug, nun geht echt gar nix mehr. Nur noch relaaaaaxxxxxeeeen.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Instantcold (31. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre auch nur mit Helm, wie schon Kralle sagt, man weiß ja nicht wie es kommt.

Wenn ich mit dem Bike zur bzw. von der Arbeit nach Hause fahre, fahre ich auch nur mit Helm, geht zwar eben am Main entlang, aber vielleicht habe ich ja lust noch meine knapp 40 km zu verlängern...

Letztens wäre ich auch fast jemanden reingefahren, da die Leute abbiegen ohne zu schauen oder einfach mal auf dem Weg in der Mitte anhalten.


Und das wichtigste: Es ist meine Gesund, lieber "bescheuert" aussehen, also dass man nachher was schlimmeres hat. Aber Sicherheit geht vor. Ist meine Meinung.

Grüße @ all


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Es ist meine Gesund, lieber "bescheuert" aussehen, also dass man nachher was schlimmeres hat.


Also hast du ihn auch beim Spaziergang auf? 
Wenn jemand was sagt, mach ich ihn einfach lang und er schweigt. 
Jedem aber natürlich das seine 

@ Antiloppe

Na das liest sich doch super.
Bei mir geht es gewichtstechnisch derzeit steil aufwärts  Ich kann nicht biken (Muskelkater) und stolper immer wieder über Schokolade. Na ja, egal. Ein paar Tage mach ich den Spaß noch mit und dann ist wieder Feierabend!!!
Heute wird mal wieder gegrillt 
Aber wie gesagt, ich berappel mich schon wieder 
Ich habe ja gestern, man glaubt es kaum, das Laufen wieder für mich entdeckt. Jetzt werde ich mich mit (günstigen) Laufschuhen eindecken und dann aber Holla die Waldfee  Dann habe ich extra Laufschuhe und dann geht es ab. Jeden Tag ein bisschen, immer ein bisschen mehr und im Herbst olé olé alle Probleme sind aus der Welt (zumindest fast  ).
Überhaupt soll demnächst alles gut werden 
Mir ist gestern Abend die Erleuchtung gekommen. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Instantcold (31. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also hast du ihn auch beim Spaziergang auf?



Zum Glück gehe ich nicht spazieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (31. Mai 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> @all:
> Jetzt mal ehrlich fahrt ihr zur Arbeit mit Helm?
> Also ich nicht, auch so in der City nicht. Einen Helm setzte ich auf wenn ich biken fahre, aber nicht wenn ich nur so durch die City schleiche.



Immer mit Helm. Fahre zwar nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Aber selbst für ne kurze "Hunderunde" kommt die Murmel auf den Kopf. 
Übrigens passieren in der Stadt die meisten Radunfälle und nicht wie oft vermutet im schweren Gelände.

In meiner Jugendzeit bin ich aber auch viel ohne Helm gefahren. Sehr dumm.

Aber die Leute lernen erst, wenn einem selber erstmal richtig die Birne Matsche ist. Soll ja auch nicht böse gemeint sein, ich will euch nur gut. 
Aber wie gesagt, vor einigen Jahren war ich auch anders, als meine Mutter meinte, ich solle doch meinen Helm aufsetzen. Da hat man nur gegrinst und gesagt, das doch bis zum Kumpel oder Bäcker eh nichts passiert. 
Außerdem wollte man ja vor den Mädels cool aussehen und sich vor den Kumpels nicht blamieren.  
Gott sei dank hat sich diese Mentalität in der Gesellschaft doch stark geändert in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Zum Glück gehe ich nicht spazieren


Spazieren gehen war das etwas falsche Wort. "Zu Fuß gehen" wäre besser gewesen.
Deshalb extra für dich  im Anschluss die Frage, ob du dein Auto *direkt* vor dem Sofa geparkt hast.
Und, hast du?

MfG Kai


----------



## Boardercrime (31. Mai 2008)

@X-Rossi: Gute Besserung ! Hat der Doc gesagt ob Du es noch selber ins Spital geschafft hast ?


----------



## x-rossi (31. Mai 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Das besagte Tatwerkzeug steht in der Firma
> Hab es mir heute mal angeschaut und versäumt Bilder zu machen


nicht nötig, am montag abend hole ich es mit einem freund ab und transportiere es heim. stehts denn griffbereit irgendwo auf dem parkplatz?



Antiloppe schrieb:


> @x-rossi: Wie gehts denn dem Kopf? Alles wieder klar? Und must du nun pausieren?


2 wochen werde ich sicher pausieren. mir schmerzt vor allem die schulter, die ist stark geprellt. kopfmäßig ist alles ok und hatte und habe gar keine schmerzen, bis auf die tatsache, dass ich für ein paar gedankengänge ein bisschen länger brauche momentan. das legt sich hoffentlich bald wieder. könnte ich gar nicht gebrauchen auf dauer.



Antiloppe schrieb:


> @Boardercrime und x-rossi: Achtung hier kommt der Sprint, euch kriege ich schon.
> Obwohl x-rossi hat Schonfrist


ich muss sogar schauen, dass ich nicht unkoordiniert zunehme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Boardercrime schrieb:


> @X-Rossi: Gute Besserung ! Hat der Doc gesagt ob Du es noch selber ins Spital geschafft hast ?


so viel ich in erfahrung bringen konnte, war ich einen moment nach dem sturz noch bei mir, bevor ich bewusstlos wurde. irgendwas mit "kette ..." hätte ich noch getammelt. ins spital fuhr mich dann der rettungswagen.

aber erzähl! was macht dein gewicht?


----------



## Instantcold (1. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> nicht nötig, am montag abend hole ich es mit einem freund ab und transportiere es heim. stehts denn griffbereit irgendwo auf dem parkplatz?



Es steht in unserer Bushaltehaltestelle auf dem Parkplatz.

Wie gesagt, es sieht recht intakt aus.

Bis die Tage

Instantcold


----------



## Instantcold (1. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Spazieren gehen war das etwas falsche Wort. "Zu Fuß gehen" wäre besser gewesen.
> Deshalb extra für dich  im Anschluss die Frage, ob du dein Auto *direkt* vor dem Sofa geparkt hast.
> Und, hast du?
> 
> MfG Kai



Zählt auch eine Parkbank oder nen Sonnen-Liegestuhl????

Wenn ja, dann parkt es immer nebendran. 

Leider habe ich kein Parkdeck auf Dachgeschoss-Wohnungs-Ebene, sonst würde mein Auto hier stehen und nicht im Carport  

Bin heute mal wieder mit dem Auto unterwegs gewesen, aber nur in die Firma und zurück, da Samstags die Bahn so bescheidene Verbindungen hat. Nächsten Dienstag steht die nächste Tour mit dem Bike von der Firma aus an.

Morgen mal sehen, was sich so ergibt.

Schönen Abend noch...

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2008)

Nein, zählt nicht! 

Was bist du nicht zur Firma geradelt?

Dir eine gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2008)

Schneeflocke schrieb:


> So langsam sollte ich mich mal wieder ein bißchen mehr anstrengen, immerhin sind es nur noch 9 Wochen bis zum Alpencross.
> Jeannette


Man sollte sich immer anstrengen 
9 Wochen sind doch noch eine lange Zeit. 
Und außerdem, was heißt schon anstrengen? Bei einem Alpencross geht es doch körperlich gesehen mehr um Grundlagenausdauer, oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg? Und die Grundlagenausdauer ist entweder da oder nicht. 
Aber du wirst ja sicher nicht aus Langeweile den Alpencross geplant haben, sondern aus anderen Motiven. Von daher sind Tipps, die ich eh nur bedingt geben kann, hier sicher an der falschen Stelle.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Erfolg auf dem Weg durch die Alpen 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Harry_I (2. Juni 2008)

So mein erster Bike "Marathon" ist geschafft. War nur die 36 km Kurzstrecke. Die guten Senioren waren wohl eher auf der 70 km Strecke unterwegs. In dem 300 Mann starken Feld konnte ich mich trotz meiner 100 kg im Mittelfeld bewegen. Bis nach den schlimmsten Bergen war die Strecke für alle gleich. Nach der Abzweigung war ich dann ziemlich einsam unterwegs. Keiner vor mir, keiner hinter mir. Auf jeden Fall konnte ich die mir bestens bekannten Downhills runter brettern, ohne dass mich jemand ausbremste. Dadurch, dass ich im ersten Streckenteil immer mal wieder Windschatten hatte, konnte ich Körner für die Anstiege sparen und eine (für mich) super Endzeit erreichen (8 Minuten schneller als geplant, Schnitt 22 km/h).

Ich hatte am Di, Mi, Do hart trainiert und mein Gewicht stieg dann in den 2 Tagen Regeneration um *2 kg auf 100,7 kg *am Wettkampf Sonntagmorgen.

Trotz 5 Weizen (alkoholfrei) und Gestern gut Essen, hatte ich Heute Morgen wieder nur 99,5 kg. Und selbst hier dürfte schon wieder Glykogenspeicherfüllgewichtserhöhungen dabei sein.

Mein Fazit bleibt: Ohne Mampf kein Kampf!
Wer Leistung bringen will sollte sich um 1-3 kg Mehrgewicht keine Gedanken machen. 

Da jetzt die nächste Zeit nichts mehr ansteht, ich also keine Leistung bringen muss, kann ich wieder beim abnehmen mitspielen.

Ich denke für mich ist das genaueste Gewichtmessen am Morgen nach einem harten (erschöpfenden) Training.

Ich habe dann eine halbe Regeneration (also so ca. 1 kg Mehrgewicht).

Die letzten Wochen war das immer so bei 99,5 kg.

*Neues Ziel:* 98,5 kg. Damit dürfte sich mein tatsächliches Gewicht im Bereich *97,x kg *bewegen.

Mein nächstes sportliches Ziel muss ich mir erst noch stecken. Nur mit einem Ziel trainiere ich regelmäßig (und bleibe fit). 
Hat man kein Ziel dann ist die Gefahr sehr groß, dass nichts mehr getan wird. Dann schiebt man Training von Tag zu Tag und Woche zu Woche (mal ist es zu heiß, mal zu kalt, Geburtstagsfeiern, Einladungen, Essengehen, Regenwetter oder Ausflüge - irgend was ist immer).

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich irgend ein sportliches Ziel (Volkslauf o.ä.) zu setzen. Ich mache das so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (2. Juni 2008)

Alter: 19
Ausgangsgewicht: 93,5kg
Wunschgewicht: irgendwas um die 90kg, aber der Speck muss dennoch weg!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Montag 28.04.08: 93,5kg
Montag 05.05.08: 91,7kg (-1,8kg)
Montag 12.05.08: 91,7kg (+-0kg)
Montag 19.05.08: 90,9kg (-0,8kg)
Montag 26.05.08: 90,5kg (-0,4kg)
Montag 02.06.08: 90,9kg (+0,4kg)

Das richtet RHT mit proteinreichem Essen an..
Diese Woche wird sicherlich auch was drauf kommen, genau wie nächste Woche, da ab heute die Abitur-bestanden-Partys losgehen...
Mein Schnitt übrigens 2,4 - ich bin zufrieden. =)


----------



## Doesel (2. Juni 2008)

dann mal Glückwunsch zum überstandenen Marathon! 

habe gestern 40km zurückgelegt, aber heute morgen nicht gewogen.. werde ich morgen früh mal nachholen, dann seh ich weiter!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2008)

@ Schneeflocke
Aber wenn es dann Richtung Alpencross geht, solltest du das Abnehmen beenden. "Ohne Mampf kein Kampf", wie es hier immer so schön heißt. 
Aber was rede ich da eigentlich. Ich glaube, du bist, zumindest von der theoretischen Seite, optimal vorbereitet. Und der Rest passt dann schon 

@ Harry-I
Und wie sieht es in Sachen Position aus? 

@ Unrest
Glückwunsch zum Abi 

Ich habe aber mal wieder was zu meckern. 
Die Diskussion letztens über RHT hast du ja gekonnt abgebrochen. 
Was hat es denn jetzt genau mit "RHT" aufsich?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (2. Juni 2008)

RHT ist "Richtig Hartes Training".
Viel, mit großer Intensität fahren und dadurch ein großes Kaloriendefizit aufbauen. -> Man nimmt ab.
Isst mn dabei genug um den Bedarf zu decken, ists auch nen gutes Muskelaufbautraining.
War aber mehr scherzhaft gemeint, da man dadurch, auf Dauer, dem Körper mehr schadet, als nützt.
Ab und an mal bis kurz vor die Belastungs-kotz-grenze fahren kann man aber sicherlich trotzdem machen, wenn man denn Spaß dran hat. 
Kann dir morgen, wenn ich nüchtern bin, entsprechende Links dazu raussuchen. Oder such einfahc mal hier im Forum.

Gruß
Michael
PS: 
@kralle: Wie siehts mit deinem ABI aus? Du müsstest doch auch fertig sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Instantcold (2. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nein, zählt nicht!
> 
> Was bist du nicht zur Firma geradelt?
> 
> ...




Hallo Kai,

da ich Samstags mit der Schicht anfange zu arbeiten, also um 6 Uhr und ich einfach ca. 40 km habe, hätte ich schon um 4 Uhr los radeln müssen.

Ich fahre unter der Woche öfters mit dem Bike morgens zur Bahn und dann Richtung Offenbach und Abends zum Feierabend mit dem Bike am Main entlang nach Hause.

Ich hatte Samstag nach dem Regen noch eine kleine Runde von 30 km gedreht und gestern meine erste Tour mit knapp 120 km und guten 6 Stunden im Sattel, hab mich aber zum Schluss schon etwas gequält...  

Grüße

René


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2008)

@ Unrest
Danke für die Erklärung ^^


Unrest schrieb:


> @kralle: Wie siehts mit deinem ABI aus? Du müsstest doch auch fertig sein, oder nicht?


PSSSST!  Wenn's klappt, 2009 

Um die Zeit schon alkbedingt nicht mehr auf der Höhe- au man! 

@ Instantcold
Okay, 4 Uhr losradeln ist echt mies 

Oh, gestern 120 in 6 - Respekt!!!
Womit denn? Auto?  Nee, kleiner Scherz.  Ich meine RR, MTB, irgendwas dazwischen  Dann noch Straßenreifen oder nicht,...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (2. Juni 2008)

@ Kralle

Ich war gestern mit dem MTB und zum Glück mit Stollenreifen unterwegs, gab auf meiner Tour 3 Schlüsselstellen, wo es mich mit z.B. Marathon-Reifen geschmissen hätte.

Durch den Regen vom Wochenende waren die Wege mit Schlamm überspült, aber dafür gab es genügend Gelegenheit die Reifen optimal zu testen   

Endlich mal Dreck  

Aber es waren kaum Höhenmeter dabei, daher auch die Strecke von 120 km in 6 Stunden und ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich erst seit einem Monat richtig angefangen habe zu trainieren, vorher geb ich zu, war es mehr "pillepalle" Ihr versteht sicherlich was ich meine  


Grüße
René


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ Kralle
> 
> Ich war gestern mit dem MTB und zum Glück mit Stollenreifen unterwegs, gab auf meiner Tour 3 Schlüsselstellen, wo es mich mit z.B. Marathon-Reifen geschmissen hätte.
> 
> ...


Das ist ja komisch.
Je mehr Km ihr fahrt, desto weniger Hm fahrt ihr. 
Aber eine 6h-Tour muss auch nicht viele Hm haben, finde ich 

Ja ja, "pillepalle" kenne ich. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Instantcold (2. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das ist ja komisch.
> Je mehr Km ihr fahrt, desto weniger Hm fahrt ihr.
> Aber eine 6h-Tour muss auch nicht viele Hm haben, finde ich
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja auch eine Grundlagen-Tour gemacht.

Will erstmal vorrangig meine Ausdauer verbessern und Gewicht verringern.
Habe zwar schon erste Gelände, Berg und Trail erfahrungen gemacht, aber ich persönlich, möchte meine Ausdauer weiter ausbauen.

Gruß
René


----------



## Harry_I (3. Juni 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Trotz 5 Weizen (alkoholfrei) und Gestern gut Essen, hatte ich Heute Morgen wieder nur 99,5 kg. Und selbst hier dürfte schon wieder Glykogenspeicherfüllgewichtserhöhungen dabei sein.
> 
> 
> *Neues Ziel:* 98,5 kg. Damit dürfte sich mein tatsächliches Gewicht im Bereich *97,x kg *bewegen.



Nach Gestern *99,5 kg *Heute Morgen *101,5 kg*. Da habe ich wohl nach dem Marathon (= sehr leer gefahren) eine sehr gute Regeneration gehabt (Weizen + Bananen). Gestern hatte ich mich normal ernährt. Bistimmt keine 14.000 KCal gefuttert. Schau mer mal wie es weiter geht. Meiner Meinung nach hält diese Gewichtserhöhung durch Superkompensation ca. 1 Woche an. Ich müsste mal etwas leichtere Trainings einschieben oder nichts trainieren. - Ist aber auch Quatsch!

Ich habe ja beschlossen, dass mein Bezugsgewicht am Morgen nach einem harten Training gemessen wird. Und da will ich auf 98,5 kg kommen. Also 1kg weniger als in den letzten Wochen. Sollte doch eigentlich machbar sein


----------



## teppiche (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

melde mich dann mal wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.
Hatte das Rennrad dabei und bin immerhin in 2 Wochen auf 500 km gekommen. Immer schön im GA Bereich.
Die Waage hat dann nach den 2 Wochen fast die gleiche Zahl wie vorher angezeigt, obwohl meine Fettpölsterchen doch wieder etwas abgenommen haben.
Kommenden Sonntag steht das Mountainbike-Festival am Tegernsee an. Hab mich mal für die C-Strecke angemeldet.

Euch allen ein erfolgreiches Durchhalten!!


----------



## Boardercrime (4. Juni 2008)

13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm
09.04.2008 G. 83.1 KG BU: 85.0 cm
16.04.2008 G: 82.5 KG BU: 85.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
23.04.2008 G: 81.4 KG BU: 83.0 cm
30.04.2008 G: 79.6 KG BU: 82.0 cm
07.05.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
14.05.2008 G: 80.2 KG BU: 82.0 cm
21.05.2008 G: 80.9 KG BU: 83.0 cm
28.05.2008 G: 81.2 KG BU: 83.0 cm
04.06.2008 G: 81.2 KG BU: 83.0 cm


----------



## broker (4. Juni 2008)

*Update* (lohnt sich diesmal kaum)

Alter: 38
Größe: 1,87m
Anfangsgewicht: ca. 125 kg (01.01.08)
Wunschgewicht: erstmal 100 kg (dann 96 kg)

Start (29.04.08): 120,4 kg
1. Woche (07.05.08): 119,7 kg
2. Woche (14.05.08): 118,8 kg
3. Woche (21.05.08): 117,5 kg
4. Woche (28.05.08): 116,6 kg
5. Woche (04.06.08): 116,3 kg

Habe mir gestern Abend zu später Stunde noch nen Speichenriss eingefangen ansonsten wäre die Tour noch ein paar Kilo- und Höhenmeter länger ausgefallen.
*
Hier soll auf jeden Fall am 19. Juli die 110 stehen.* 

Also dann


----------



## Harry_I (4. Juni 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Nach Gestern *99,5 kg *Heute Morgen *101,5 kg*.


Irgendwie kommt meine (mir schön zurecht gelegte) Philosophie durcheinander! Heute Morgen wieder nur *100,0 kg *!

Keine Ahnung wie es zu solchen Gewichtsschwankungen kommen kann!? Sollte wirklich der Spargel von Gestern Abend dies bewirkt haben? Oder der Darminhalt von Gestern Morgen?

Montag Morgen (1. Tag nach Marathon)..............  *99,5 kg*
Dienstag Morgen  (vermutete Superkompensation) *101,5 Kg*
Mittwoch Morgen (also Heute)......................... *100,0 kg*

Ich hatte mir die Gewichtsschwankungen schön mit der "Superkompensation" erklärt. Haut wohl doch nicht so hin wie gedacht. Da ich seit dem Marathon nichts trainiert habe hätte auch das Gewicht nicht so runter gehen dürfen. Irgendwie komisch...


----------



## Unrest (4. Juni 2008)

Ganz normale Schwankungen über den Tag und eingelagertes Wasser würd ich mal tippen.
Da du Spargel gegessen hast ist das mit dem Wasser sehr wahrscheinlich, da Spargel die Nierentätigkeit anregt und entwässert.
Also keine Sorge, das ist normal. 


Gruß
Unrest
PS: Was finden alle Leute nur an Spargel? Das Zeug stinkt, schmeckt nicht und ist sauteuer....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> PS: Was finden alle Leute nur an Spargel? Das Zeug stinkt, schmeckt nicht und ist sauteuer....




Du hast es erfasst. 
Spargel geht mal gar nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senatorin (4. Juni 2008)

Spargel schmeckt endgeil , dass zeigt nur das Ihr Banausen seit  

Auch mal ein Update Bmi von 24 auf 23 runtergegangen!   Und Körperfett hat sich innerhalb 10 Wochen um 1,3% verringert ( ist nicht die Welt bin aber zufrieden)

Aktuell zeigt die Waage 70,8 Kilo an  

Seit Anfang März also 11,2 Kilo abgenommen  

Und ich muss mal sagen: Irgendwie finde ich meine Figur gerade schon echt mal ansehnlich


----------



## Mais (4. Juni 2008)

Tätärätääää...ich reih mich also auch malwieder ein
die letztjährigen versuche sind alle mehr oder minder in die hose gegangen.
Die Geschichte ist die alte:
Gewichtsstand:
bis vor 2 Jahren: 79kg bei 1,83m
heute: 105kg bei 1,83m -> 2 Jahre Freundin, Schule, wenig Sport, aber genau so weiteressen wie in aktiveren zeiten hinterlassen spuren.
wunschgewicht: 80kg bei weniger Fettanteil als es bei 79kg der Fall war.
Zeitfenster: Ende des Jahres

Erfolgschancen: Hoch, bei nötiger Disziplin; weiß ich weil ich exakt das vor Jahren schonmal geschafft hatte.
Wer jetzt denkt "Der Typ ist erst 18!" - ich war mit 12 Jahren ausgewachsen und schon immer etwas schwerer.

Ziel für nächsten Monat sind also 5kg die weg sollen.
Das dauerhafte ziel ist:
Wieder meine Hosen in Größe 33 statt 38-40 tragen können, mit Gewicht wie oben erwähnt.
Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau wie ich da rangehen soll - ich komm so kaum zum biken..


----------



## x-rossi (4. Juni 2008)

hallo Harry_I,

ausser für die superkompensation, interessierst du dich für umliegende faktoren eher weniger, so scheint es mir. und das schon über wochen hinweg. ein beweis sehr großer willensstärke 

falls du das spielgeld hast, würde ich dir eher eine ordentliche fettmessung wöchentlich, 14-tägig oder auch nur monatlich empfehlen, als weiter mit zurechtgelegten philosophien im trüben zu fischen.

eine fettmessung per infrarot kostet 10  und deren genauigkeit hängt auch bei dieser art der durchführung vom ausführenden ab. das ergebnis der auswertung würde ich lediglich als einen trend ansehen, nicht als 100 %ig genauen wert. der wisch sieht dann ungefähr so aus:





oder aber auf die ganze messerei pfeifen und einfach normal weiter trainieren, wenns schon mit fundierten analysen nicht zuverlässig hinhaut.

alles in allem finde ich deine erklärungen aber immer sehr amüsant


----------



## Harry_I (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo x-rossi !

Ich nehme an, Du hast Deinen Sturz ganz gut überstanden, da Du Dir wieder meinen Kopf zerbrechen kannst! 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir, dass Du bald wieder ins Geschehen hier eingreifen kannst.

Auch werde ich versuchen Dich weiterhin mit meinen Philosophieen zu "amüsieren"!

Das wohl aussagekräftigste Messergebnis ist für mich die Platzierung in einem Mountainbikerennen. 

Selbst die Luschen-Strecke mit 36 km hatte 900 Hm. Da kannst Du kein Kilogramm wegdiskutieren oder schönreden.

Ein Mountainbike habe ich erst seit September 2007 und seit dem gerade mal 1000 km damit gefahren. Trotzdem hätte meine Endzeit bei den Männern für Platz 10 (von 38 Teilnehmern auf der Kurzstrecke) gereicht.
Der Sieger meiner Altersklasse hätte auch bei den Männern gewonnen.

Die besseren Mountainbike-Marathon-Fahrer sind halt auf den 70km oder 100km unterwegs. Für mich sind aber so 90 Minuten das maximale an sportlicher Betätigung. Alles (längere) darüber hinaus ist dann eher in die Kategorie "Spazierenfahren" einzuordnen. Da brauche ich dann aber kein Rennen.

Ist zwar alles etwas OT, aber wie gesagt: sportliche Ziele sind noch der größte Anreiz "etwas zu tun"!


----------



## x-rossi (4. Juni 2008)

dafür, dass du erst seit 9 monaten strampelst, bist du ganz schön flott dabei.

im gelände auf 900 hm einen 24er schnitt hinzulegen, das macht man nicht mal eben so, und schon gar nicht "untrainiert" und gar - ich hoffe, ich trete jetzt nicht in den fettnapf - in der seniorenklasse.

2 wichtige dinge hast du geschrieben: "_Das wohl aussagekräftigste Messergebnis ist für mich die Platzierung in einem Mountainbikerennen._" und "_Sportliche Ziele sind noch der größte Anreiz "etwas zu tun"!_". alles andere würde dich dann ja eh nur zu einem theoretiker mutieren lassen, auch wenn dann vielleicht exaktere rückschlüsse aus analysen zu erzielen wären.

denn um wirklich einmal herauszufinden, wann, wie und wo du individuell superkompensierst, müsstest du schon proband in einem wissenschaftlich geführten versuch sein. aber so (wie wir unseren sport betreiben, uns belasten und regenerieren) fischen wir uns unser wissen - wie schon erwähnt - mehr oder weniger aus dem trüben  

kopf gut, alles gut.


----------



## Heffer (4. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ach, Spargel ist schon ok, wenn er nicht immer mit so extrafettigen Sachen wie Sause Hollandaise daherkaeme  Neulich gab's in einem eher gutbuerglichem Restaurant Spargel mit Chilisosse - ueberraschen gut.

Ok, hier auch ein Update von mir (184cm, 37J):

01.02.08	104
17.05.08	93,3
20.05.08	92,9
23.05.08	92,2
28.05.08	92,7
29.05.08	92,7
01.06.08	92,7
04.06.08	91,8

Die Tendenz gefaellt  

Ciao, Oliver


----------



## Instantcold (5. Juni 2008)

Mein Update

Alter: 25
Größe: 1,80m
Startgewicht: 103 kg (30.04.2008)
Ziel: 80 kg

Start: 30.04.2008 103 kg
1. Wo 07.05. 102 kg
2. Wo 16.05. 101 kg (Fettmessung: 26,4%)
3. Wo 23.05. 101 kg
4. Wo 30.05. 100 kg
5. Wo 05.06. 099 kg UHU     

Heute Mittag steht noch die Monatliche Körperfettmessung an, bin mal gespannt was die so sagt.

Nach meiner Tour von Sonntag mit den 120 km habe ich diese Woche recht wenig trainiert um mich gut regenerieren zu können.

Für Sonntag ist eine lockere Runde geplant, mal sehen was dann so möglich ist. Ab nächster Woche werde ich mal etwas Höhentraining bei mir im Spessart betreiben.


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern diese Woche wieder viel Erfolg beim Sportlichen Abnehmen, Veranstaltungen oder einfach nur Sattel quälen.


Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## Harry_I (5. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dafür, dass du erst seit 9 monaten strampelst, bist du ganz schön flott dabei.



(richtiges) Mountainbike habe ich erst seit 9 Monaten. Strampeln kann mann auch auf Rennrad u. Trekkingrad. Diese Sportgeräte habe ich schon sehr lange. Eigentlich schon immer. Für die Fahrtechnik (Downhills) kommt mir sicher die Motocross Erfahrung zu gute.



x-rossi schrieb:


> im gelände auf 900 hm einen 24er schnitt hinzulegen, das macht man nicht mal eben so, und schon gar nicht "untrainiert" und gar - ich hoffe, ich trete jetzt nicht in den fettnapf - in der seniorenklasse.


Zuviel der Ehr! Ich hatte auf meinem Bordcomputer einen *22er* Schnitt. Bei 1:42 auf 36km kommt man sogar nur auf knapp über 21 km/h

Und ich will/muss mich als Senior nicht "verwirklichen". Meine Sportlichen Erfolge hatte ich in meiner Aktivenzeit. Mir geht es nur ums "fit bleiben". Denn wenn ich sehe wie sich Mitstreiter aus vergangenen Tagen "gehen lassen"... - so will ich nicht enden!



x-rossi schrieb:


> denn um wirklich einmal herauszufinden, wann, wie und wo du individuell superkompensierst, müsstest du schon proband in einem wissenschaftlich geführten versuch sein. aber so (wie wir unseren sport betreiben, uns belasten und regenerieren) fischen wir uns unser wissen - wie schon erwähnt - mehr oder weniger aus dem trüben
> 
> kopf gut, alles gut.



Du hast recht, so richtig auseinandernehmen (austesten) zu lassen, brauche ich mich mit 46 Jahren nun wirklich nicht mehr. Dann schon lieber im "trüben fischen".

Wichtig ist doch vor allem, dass man von dem überzeugt ist was man tut.

So war/bin ich mir absolut sicher mich richtig und für mich optimal auf den Marathon vorbereitet zu haben. Mit dieser Überzeugung lässt sich auch ein gutes Ergebnis einfahren. (kopf gut, alles gut!)


----------



## Nickensen (5. Juni 2008)

Nachdem ich letzes Jahr aufgegeben habe, raffte ich mich vor gut 3 Monaten wieder auf etwas zu tun.


Hallo Gleichgesinnte !
Irgendwie habe ich das Bedürfniss, das hier mal hinzuschreiben.....

Startgewicht 108 kg bei 1,82m Körpergröße. (31 Jahre alt)

Habe dann auch mal das Rauchen sein gelassen und angefangen mich wieder regelmäßig auf mein HT zu setzen. 
4-5 x die Woche gut 1-2 Stunden.
Dann das Specialized XC gekauft und zusätzlich noch unsere Schlackehalde mit sage und schreibe 65 HM ins *Programm* aufgenommen. Die *Trails* die Halde runter, die ICH mit dem HT nicht gefahren bin, haben mich dann zusätzlich angespornt, die verdammte Halde mindestens 2 x hochzufahren.

Eine vernünftigere Ernährung habe ich auch hinbekommen. Fast kein Fastfood mehr, Vollkornbrot statt Weißbrot - ja ich mag es wirklich - 
und 1 anstatt 3 Schnitzeln wirken wunder. Fast keine Sahne mehr ans essen und viel Obst und Gemüse ! 
Hätte nie gedacht, das ich das länger hinbekomme, aber die körperlichen Veränderungen machen mich so glücklich, das ich es mittlerweile schon 
sportlich sehe, gesünder zu essen.  

Nebenbei noch die Fitnessmaschiene vom Nachbarn im Keller für den Oberkörper und die Arme und alles wird langsam besser.

Und seit heute kann ich mein neues Gewicht von 94 kg vermelden.
Es ist schon ein geiles Gefühl, wenn man seinen fettlaibigen *Sackkörper*langsam wieder leiden kann !  

mfG.
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (5. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein geiles Gefühl, wenn man seinen fettlaibigen *Sackkörper*langsam wieder leiden kann !



Sehr viel wahres du sprichst! 


Glückwunsch von meiner Seite zur Abnahme..! 
Und nicht vergessen - wie ich es hier die ganze Zeit predige -: Sündigen muss der Mensch! 
Gönn dir ruhig *mal* ernährungstechnisch was Fieses, aber leckeres. 
Und sei es nur ne 20er Box Chicken MCNuggets mit Süßsaurer Soße...
Belohnt zusätzlch zum geformten Körper und spornt damit an. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nickensen (5. Juni 2008)

@ Unrest 

Danke - und das mit dem Gönnen habe ich auch langsam raus !
Bin mit ner Tüte M&M´s sage und schreibe 4 Wochen ausgekommen. 
Die steht in der Küche, und wenn ich mal dran vorbei gehe, nimm ich mir zwei, drei Stück und gut ist. Das kann dann auch 3 - 4 mal am Tag sein. 
Oder Schokolade z. B. gibt es in so ca. 40 g. Stangen in ganz Dunkel !
Davon dann abends *mal* eine, anstatt 2 Tafeln Milka-Hammer-Vollmich oder so.

So krieg ich keinen Heißhunger und habe mehr Kolonien  für *richtiges* Essen übrig !

mfG.
Daniel


----------



## Heffer (5. Juni 2008)

Hi Daniel,

Glueckwunsch auch von mir.
Die gleiche Methode, sich ab und an etwas in Maßen zu goennen, klappt auch bei mir. Ganz "ohne" wuerde ich es wohl nicht durchhalten. Die letzte Tuete M&Ms hielt etwa 'ne Woche, was schon ganz ok ist 

Ciao, Oliver


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2008)

Heffer schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Glueckwunsch auch von mir.
> Die gleiche Methode, sich ab und an etwas in Maßen zu goennen, klappt auch bei mir. Ganz "ohne" wuerde ich es wohl nicht durchhalten. Die letzte Tuete M&Ms hielt etwa 'ne Woche, was schon ganz ok ist
> ...


Iiii! Schokolade wird doch über Nacht gammelig, wusstet ihr das noch nicht  
Wenn es immer trocken (und sonnig) wäre, käme ich auch ganz ohne "Sünden" aus. Aber wir leben hier in D und so geht das nicht. Ich bin auch so langsam wieder auf dem Weg nach vorne. Die Tage hatte ich wieder 75,xxkg  aber ich sitze wieder auf dem Bike, wenn ich Zeit habe. 

@ Nickensen
Auch von mir natürlich Glückwunsch zu dem Erfolg *fastvergessen*

Bin dann mal noch ein wenig Biken,
Kai


----------



## Instantcold (5. Juni 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Mein Update
> 
> Alter: 25
> Größe: 1,80m
> ...



So nun mein Nachtrag zu heute Morgen.

War bei der Körperfettmessung und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis:

Alter: 25
Größe: 1,80m
Startgewicht: 103 kg (30.04.2008)
Ziel: 80 kg beim Gewicht
und bis zum Jahresende beim Körperfett unter 20 %

Start: 30.04.2008 103 kg
1. Wo 07.05. 102 kg
2. Wo 16.05. 101 kg (Fettmessung: 26,4%)
3. Wo 23.05. 101 kg
4. Wo 30.05. 100 kg
5. Wo 05.06. 099 kg UHU     (Fettmessung: 24,5%)  

Leute damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.
Habe meinen BMI um 0,6 gesenkt.

So nun geht es weiter, die nächste Fettmessung steht in 4 Wochen wieder an.

Ich freue mich.

Grüße von mir an alle   

Bis dahin

Instantcold


----------



## LauraPeter87 (6. Juni 2008)

Von mir auch mal wieder was neues: 

War ja klar, dass ich gleich wieder 1,5 Kilo zunehm, sobald ich mal "in Richtung normal" esse. Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doesel (6. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Von mir auch mal wieder was neues:
> 
> War ja klar, dass ich gleich wieder 1,5 Kilo zunehm, sobald ich mal "in Richtung normal" esse. Super



das ist normal, da der Körper sich erstmal wieder umstellen muss! Also dennoch so beibehalten, dann wird sich das wieder einpendeln! Und nicht die Nerven verlieren


----------



## x-rossi (6. Juni 2008)

"projekt 77,0 kg" distanziert sich mal wieder in ungeahnte ferne und mutiert zum langzeitprojekt.

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
----------------------------
freitag 23.05.2008 - 80,3 kg
freitag 30.05.2008 - ??,? kg (unfall!)
freitag 06.06.2008 - 81,2 kg (bettruhe, keine bewegung)

ich bin ein frust-esser


----------



## Unrest (6. Juni 2008)

@rossi: Zurecht, zurecht.... 
Wer ohne Helm fährt, stürzt und es mehr oder minder unbeschadet überlebt verdient zumindest einen herben Rückschlag.
Das mag jetzt abgrundtief böse geklungen haben, aber irgendwie muss sich deine Doofheit ja rächen, oder? 
Ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber eins ist sicher: Das wird schon wieder!

@Laura: Bloß den Kopf nicht hängen lassen, auch dein Gewicht wird sich wieder fangen! =)
Und mal ganz ehrlich: Was sind schon Zahlen, wenn man sich in seinem Körper wohl fühlt? Fühlst du dich wohl?
Wenn ja, dann ist doch alles prima. Wenn nein, dann musst du halt ein wenig mehr dafür tun. 
Helfen würde es wahrscheinlich schon sich nicht ständig zu wiegen, sondern nur 1-2wöchentlich...


Gruß
Michael


----------



## LauraPeter87 (6. Juni 2008)

@Unrest: Ich habe mich die letzten 2 Wochen gar nicht gewogen und das geht dann bei mir richtig in die Hose. Dann seh ich nämlich nicht, dass ich wieder zugenommen habe. 
Daher sollte ich mich doch 2 Mal in der Woche wiegen!
Momentan fühle ich mich nicht wohl... Werde aber versuchen, das wieder in den Griff zu kriegen. 
Die letzten Wochen habe ich mich wohl gefühlt, habe dann nicht mehr auf die Waage geschaut. Jetzt fühl ich mich nicht mehr wohl UND schau auf die Waage - das ist dann gleich doppelt frustrierend!


----------



## Unrest (6. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Die letzten Wochen habe ich mich wohl gefühlt, habe dann nicht mehr auf die Waage geschaut. Jetzt fühl ich mich nicht mehr wohl UND schau auf die Waage - das ist dann gleich doppelt frustrierend!



Und eben deswegen selten(er) wiegen! 
Gewöhn dir eine Art Ess- und Sportdisziplin an, mit der du dein Gewicht halten oder minimal abbaun dürftest und zieh die 2 Wochen durch.
Dann siehst du bei dem Gang zu Waage, obs was gebracht hat, oder nicht.
Wenn nicht, dann musst du die täglichen Kalorien reduzieren und/oder das Sportpensum (Umfang/Intensität) steigern.
Das mach dann einfach was länger und irgendwann hast du deinen grünen Zweig gefunden..!
Zwischenzeitliche "Rückschläge" durch Zunahme würde ich über Frust und Wut in sportlichen Ehrgeiz verwandeln, dann klappts auch mit dem abnehmen!


----------



## x-rossi (6. Juni 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> @rossi: Zurecht, zurecht....
> Wer ohne Helm fährt, stürzt und es mehr oder minder unbeschadet überlebt verdient zumindest einen herben Rückschlag.
> Das mag jetzt abgrundtief böse geklungen haben, aber irgendwie muss sich deine Doofheit ja rächen, oder?


ich käme nie auf den gedanken, einem verunglückten sein durchlebtes dilemma mit dem verb "verdienen" zu etikettieren. selbst wenn derjenige enddumm oder mein lieblingsfeind wäre. gewisse situationen erfordern ausserhalb der norm ein gewisses taktgefühl. aber vielleicht ist das ja auch nur eine meinung, mit der ich alleine da stehe.

gestern habe ich sogar von einem gehweg, fern meines heimes und unter belustigten blicken einiger passanten, eine zerquetschte banane von einem gehweg entfernt, weil ich an alte, blinde, gebrechliche rentner und kleine, wilde, spielenden kinder und alle anderen dazwischen gedacht habe, die durch diese bananenschale sehr wohl schuldfrei hätten verunglücken. 

"das geschieht dir recht", finde ich menschlich ein wenig daneben.

bekomm jetzt mal keine angst, aber ein helm schützt dich wenig vor einem becken-, rippen- oder halswirbelsäulenbruch oder einem offenen arm- oder beinbruch. oder eher harmlos - diversen prellungen und heftigen schürfwunden. wenn du das nächste mal irgendwo runter fährst, dann frag dich mal, ob deine geschwindigkeit deinem können und dem gelände angepasst ist und ob du genügend geschützt bist. vielleicht trägst auch du gar keine schuld, sondern der, der dir reinfährt. und dann ...?

ich wünsche sowas echt keinem, ehrenwort, ich möchte lediglich dass du über deine worte nochmal nachdenkst und vielleicht erkennst, dass ein helm nicht alles schützt. denn auch hier könnte man dann genauso unreflektiert sagen: "ja selber schuld! was fährst du auch rad!?"


----------



## ThK (6. Juni 2008)

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg) 
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg)  

MIST da war es von Sa. auf Mo. wohl zuviel des Guten in Bayern


----------



## Unrest (6. Juni 2008)

Ich bitte jetzt alle, die hier lesen darum erst Mal nicht auf mich einzugehen und das unberücksichtigt zu lassen, bis ich mich dazu geäussert habe.
Ich habe schließlich meine Gründe, die ich gleich hier darlegen werde, aber erst will ich eben schnell duschen und mich danach nicht mit drölfzig wütenden Usern rumschlagen, die etwas in den falschen Hals gekriegt haben.
Ich hoffe man versteht mich!?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## x-rossi (6. Juni 2008)

he moment michael,

ich habe jetzt kein kriegsbeil ausgegraben und bin vielleicht auch nur noch ein wenig empfindlich, eben weil mir jetzt so ein unfall passiert ist. ich heul halt gerade ein wenig rum.

mach dir mal keine sorgen, ich habs auch nicht so bös gemeint, wie es sich vielleicht liest.

grüße
rossi


----------



## Nickensen (6. Juni 2008)

Mal was unspektakuläres zwischendurch....

Habe gestern im Radio gehört (WDR 5 - also kein Schund) das wenn man *nach* erfolgreicher Gewichtsreduktion sein Gewicht *halten will*, man nicht auf Müsli und Vollkornbrot - sondern auf *recht viel* Fleisch setzen soll !!!
Also *nicht* mit fetten Soßen und so, aber eher mehr Fleisch als nur noch Obst und gesundes und dann später an rückfällen (Süßigkeiten etc. ) wieder zu verfetten. 

DAS MACHT MICH GLÜCKLICH !!! 
Suche noch was schriftliches dazu ! Evtl. aus dem Netz !?!

Wer weiß was darüber ?

Gruß
der verwirrte Fleischliebhaber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (6. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Unrest: Ich habe mich die letzten 2 Wochen gar nicht gewogen und das geht dann bei mir richtig in die Hose. Dann seh ich nämlich nicht, dass ich wieder zugenommen habe.
> Daher sollte ich mich doch 2 Mal in der Woche wiegen!
> Momentan fühle ich mich nicht wohl... Werde aber versuchen, das wieder in den Griff zu kriegen.
> Die letzten Wochen habe ich mich wohl gefühlt, habe dann nicht mehr auf die Waage geschaut. Jetzt fühl ich mich nicht mehr wohl UND schau auf die Waage - das ist dann gleich doppelt frustrierend!



Hier mal ein Link in ein Forum wo es um die Einstellung zum Essen geht.
(eine etwas andere Sichtweise - ganz interessant)



> .... also habe ich sämtliches wissen über ernährung, diäten und sport mal über bord geworfen und beschlossen, das mir das fürs erste nichts nützt. solange ich zu schokolade greife wenn ich deprimiert bin, solange ich zu viel esse, nur weils schmeckt, solange ich denke, nach einem stressigen tag hätte ich es verdient mich zu überessen, solange ich zusammenesse was da ist, unabhängig davon ob es mir schmeckt oder ich hungrig bin, solange ich schon beim gedanken eine ernährunsgumstellung zu machen entzugserscheinungen bekomme, solange ich disziplin brauche um mich gesund zu ernähren... wird mir das gesündeste essen und der tollste sport nix nützen.
> 
> *der grundsätzliche leitsatz ist: ich esse wenn ich hungrig bin, das was ich will, wann ich will und wie viel ich will, und ich höre auf wenn ich satt bin.*
> 
> ...



Diese *Natürlich Schlank - essen wie natürlich Schlanke *Methode soll nur ein wenig zum nachdenken anregen und spiegelt nicht unbedingt meine Meinung wieder.

Trotzdem: Ein wenig auf seinen Körper hören  ist - gerade im Sport - sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Unrest (6. Juni 2008)

_"Wer ohne Helm fährt, stürzt und es mehr oder minder unbeschadet überlebt verdient zumindest einen herben Rückschlag."_
Das sollte natürlich nicht heißen, dass du schlimmeres als Blackout, Platzwunde und Beule verdient hast, denn das kann und darf man wirklich keinem wünschen.
Schon gar nicht wenn man soetwas schon mal selber erlebt hat.
Die Gewichtszunahme jedoch hast du dir redlichst damit verdient, denn das ärgert dich am meisten.. 

Bei mir summieren sich Blessuren wie Schürf- und Schnittwunden und schlimmeres wie Platzwunden, Prellungen und angebrochene Knochen schon seit längerem durch Radfahren, andere Sportarten, sowie durch Doofheit.
Auch zwei gebrochene Helme zählen zu meinen "Trophäen", weshalb ich ein wenig empfindlich auf helmlose Radfahrer reagiere..
Es ist schlicht unverantwortlich Freunden/Verwandten und nicht zuletzt der Gesellschaft gegenüber ohne Helm zu fahren, aber das führt jetzt zu weit.

Was ich aber klarstellen will: Ich will/wollte dir damit nichts böses! 

Und nun bitte B2T! 


Gruß
Michael
PS: Die "Mythbusters" haben bewiesen, dass man auf Bananenschalen nicht ausrutschen kann...  
PPS: Ja, ich fahre immer dem Gelände und meinen Fähigkeiten angepasst, nicht zuletzt aus o.g. Erfahrungen..
PPPS:"ja selber schuld! was fährst du auch rad!?" ist allgemeingültig für Radfahrer. Egal obs um Verletzungen, Muskelkater, Stinken, "Geldverlust" oder um dicke Beine und damit erschwerte Hosenkaufbedingungen geht..


----------



## Unrest (6. Juni 2008)

Das von Harry_l zitierte kann ich, bis auf den Teil mit "Belohnung" und dem "nicht wiegen", voll und ganz unterschreiben.

Belohnung muss meiner Meinung nach sein. 
Und wenns dann nach nem Marathon ne Tafel Schokolade ist, oder aber nach ner anstrengenden Tour *mal* ein Glas Weizen... 
Macht mich dann halt vernachlässigbar schwerer, na und? 
Das meiste an KH wandert dann eh nicht ins Fett sondern vorrangig in die Glykogendepots und wird kurze Zeit später wieder vernichtet.

Und ein Mal wöchentlich wiegen in Kombination mit dem Blick an sich runter und in den Spiegel ist auch nicht verkehrt.
Zeigt mir die Waage ich habe zugenommen, bin ich geschockt. 
Schaue ich dann an mir runter und sehe kein hinzugekommenes Fett, bin ich erfreut. 
Und schaue ich dann in den Spiegel und entdecke neue Muskelpartien, bin ich gar aus dem Häuschen und freue mich auf den nächsten Gang zur Waage. 

So sehe _ich_ das. Obs universelle Wahrheit ist oder nicht ist mir ziemlich schnurz, denn bei mir gehts so wunderbar.  


Übrigens heißt der Thread "Der Speck muss (..) weg" und nich "Die Kilos müssen um jeden Preis purzeln"...
Das scheint mir in letzter Zeit hier ziemlich unterzugehen.

@Nickensen: Gegen margeres Fleisch (Huhn, Pute, ...) ist sicher nichts einzuwenden. Allerdings ist das Protein. Und was macht Protein - zu viel Protein, wenn ich deine Aussage nicht falsch verstanden habe - mit dem Körper? Suchs dir mal raus.. 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## LauraPeter87 (6. Juni 2008)

@Unrest: Den Ansatz kenne ich und im Prinzip möchte ich auch danach leben. Aber wollen und können/umsetzen sind leider oft zwei Paar Stiefel! 





War heute brav beim Belastungs-EKG. 
Hier mal die Daten: 


Ruhepuls: 50 

Watt zu Beginn: 50
Dann Steigerung in 2-Minuten-Schritten um 25 Watt

Habs bis 175 Watt durchgehalten, Puls war dann bei 184. 

Blutdruck ist leicht angestiegen, war immer so im Bereich 110/60. 



Der Doc meinte, er hätte in seinen 20 Jahren Berufserfahrung nur wenige (Normal-!) Frauen gesehen, die das so durchhalten. 

Herz und Lunge sind völlig in Ordnung und ich soll "die Beiden ruhig auch beanspruchen". 
Dass ich mich so schlecht fühle bei Anstrengung könnte laut Doc daran liegen, dass mein Ruhepuls relativ niedrig ist und ich daher schon einen Puls von 140/150 als "bedrückend" empfinde.

Er meinte auch, ich soll ruhig ohne Pulsmesser fahren und einfach mehr auf meinen Körper achten, so lang ich nicht unbedingt Wettkämpfe gewinnen will. 
Da dieses Jahr sportlich gesehen sowieso nicht viele Möglichkeiten birgt, werde ich das auch so machen - zumindest dieses Jahr mal. 



Immerhin habe ich jetzt die Gewissheit, dass mit mir Herz-und Lungentechnisch alles in Ordnung ist. Jetzt muss ich nur (?!) noch lernen, mich selbst nicht so extrem unter Druck zu setzen.


----------



## x-rossi (6. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Habe gestern im Radio gehört (WDR 5 - also kein Schund) das wenn man *nach* erfolgreicher Gewichtsreduktion sein Gewicht *halten will*, man nicht auf Müsli und Vollkornbrot - sondern auf *recht viel* Fleisch setzen soll !!!
> 
> DAS MACHT MICH GLÜCKLICH !!!
> Suche noch was schriftliches dazu ! Evtl. aus dem Netz !?!



die stichworte für eine erfolgreiche oder weniger erfolgreiche lipolyse sind mitunter glucagon und insulin.

>>>: * Glukagon lässt den Blutzuckerspiegel steigen.  	*Glukagon ist ein Antagonist des Insulins. Es wird in der Bauchspeicheldrüse gebildet und sorgt dafür, dass der Blutzuckerspiegel steigt, wenn er unter eine gewisse Marke fällt. In Schocksituationen und bei besonderen Anspannungen kann das innerhalb kürzester Zeit geschehen. Dann wird jede Menge Fett aus den Fettzellen freigesetzt und zur Energiegewinnung verbraucht. Auch Glukagon braucht eine ausreichende Eiweißversorgung, damit der Regulationsmechanismus funktioniert.


*Insulin schließt Zellen auf und hilft so, vermehrt Fett einzulagern. 	*Noch ein Wort zum Insulin, das ebenfalls ein Bauchspeicheldrüsenhormon ist. Insulin hat die Aufgabe, einen zu hohe Blutzuckerspiegel wieder zu senken. Leider wird durch die übermäßig kohlenhydratreiche Nahrung ( z. B. durch Zucker, Teigwaren, Kuchen etc.) vieler Menschen der Blutzuckerspiegel derart angeregt, dass der Stoffwechsel durch die vermehrte Insulinausschüttung durcheinander gerät. Die Bauchspeicheldrüse ist überlastet und kann nicht mehr für ausreichenden Nachschub sorgen. Insulin schließt die Körperzellen für den Zucker auf und zwar nicht nur  die Muskelzelle zur Energiegewinnung, sondern auch die Fettzelle zum Speichern von Fett und Glukose. Die vermehrt aufgenommene Glukose hemmt den Fettabbau. Insulin fördert sogar den Fettaufbau, denn es hält sozusagen die Tür einladend offen. Das ist besonders tragisch für übergewichtige Menschen mit erhöhten Insulinwerten. Wenn sie Sport treiben können sie praktisch kein Fett abnehmen, weil die Fettzellen immer noch "geöffnet" sind und auf Nachschub warten.



Unrest schrieb:


> Das meiste an KH wandert dann eh nicht ins Fett sondern vorrangig in die Glykogendepots und wird kurze Zeit später wieder vernichtet.


das stimmt nicht so richtig.

auch ein auf hochtouren laufender stoffwechsel hat leider seine grenzen, und hochtourig läuft er ohnehin nur ein paar stunden nach großer belastung. der blutzuckerspiegel steigt also auch nach einer belastung über die sollgrenze hinaus - entsprechende nahrungsaufnahme vorausgesetzt - und das insulin sorgt dann dafür, dass der in diesem moment zu hohe blutzuckerspiegel durch umbau der glucose in fettsäuren, und die einlagerung dieser in die fettdepots, gesenkt wird.

deswegen auch nach hartem training bitte den blutzuckerspiegel nicht unnötig hochjagen.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (6. Juni 2008)

Ich mach grad meine persönliche Erdbeer-und Kohlrabi-Diät *g*

Mein Ziel für den 23.06.08:  55,x


----------



## Heffer (7. Juni 2008)

Alles ausser Erdbeeren und Kohlrabi (iiihhhh...) essen klingt doch ok  

Bei mir stagniert der Speckverlust auch etwas, immerhin bleibt das Gewicht konstant. Heute hat's zu 10km joggen gereicht, morgen ist das Bike mit einer ausgedehnten Tour dran. Die haessliche "9" als Zehnerstelle muss doch zu knacken sein...  

Gruesse,
Oliver


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2008)

Heffer schrieb:


> Heute hat's zu 10km joggen gereicht



Voll crazy- ich wär' tot!
Ich "laufe" 2400m und danach geht für eine halbe Woche mal glatt gar nichts mehr (auch nicht auf dem Bike).
Sei doch froh, dass du keine 10 als Zehnerstelle hast 

Das mit dem Abnehmen wird schon hinhauen. 

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg, so wie allen hier 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Heffer (7. Juni 2008)

10km schaffe ich nur mit gemaessigtem Tempo. Ich musste erst lernen, mein Tempo zu finden, wenn Schrittfrequenz und Atmung passt, geht's ganz gut und nach ~6km habe ich meist den toten Punkt ueberschritten 
Wir haben hier einen 2km Laufrundkurs im Wald, wo man gerne nochmal 'ne Runde dranhaengt, nachhause kommt man ja immer 
Aber irgendwie geht mir die Lauferei auf die Knie, Biken ist besser  Die 10 hatte ich ja durchaus schon vorne, weshalb ich mit meinen niedrigen 90+kg schon sehr zufrieden bin, ich mache mir da auf keinen Fall Stress.

Auch einen schoenen Abend!
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (8. Juni 2008)

Samstags-Status, heute mal Sonntags

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Samstag 03.05.2008 - 89,2 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 10.05.2008 - 87,5 kg (-1,7)
Samstag 17.05.2008 - 85,5 kg (-2,0)
Samstag 24.05.2008 - 85,0 kg (-0,5)
Samstag 31.05.2008 - 83,8 kg (-1,2)
Sonntag 08.06.2008 - 82,7 kg (-1,1)

Es läuft immer noch .

Auch wenn ich im Moment wenig zum Biken komme  . Viel Arbeitund viele Dienstreisen. Da geht Laufen echt einfacher, die Sachen passen immer noch irgendwie in den Koffer. Nächste Woche ist schon wieder ne Woche in Frankfurt, da wirds wohl wieder mehr laufen als biken.

Und auch wenn es hier ein wenig Off Topic ist. Vielleicht laufe ich am 21.6. am Möhnesee den 10km-Lauf. Muss ich aber noch mal deutlich drüber nachdenken. Gelaufen bin ich die Strecke schon mal, aber mal will ja auch nicht als letzter ankommen 

@Kalle: Das du nur 2400 m laufen kannst und dann ne Woche nichts mehr geht, liegt natürlich neben der ungewohnten Belastung auch daran, dass du komplett Gas gibst. Meine ersten 10 km waren echt langsam, aber deswegen ging es auch  Ich wette wenn du mit einem Puls unter 140 läufst, dann schaffst du mindestens 5 km, wenn nicht mehr.

@Heffer: Laufen sollte man mit Übergewicht ja auch echt nur ganz vorsichtig und eher wenig, weil es dann doch eine viel höhere Belastung für die Knochen ist als zum Beispiel Biken. Ich habe damit allerdings auch angefangen, also ich noch in den 90zigern war. Vielleicht ist ja auch was mit den Schuhen oder ungünstiger Laufstil?

Viele Grüße

Nicole

Euch anderen noch viel Erfolg.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juni 2008)

hallo Antiloppe,

du brauchst dich ja nur in die sonne zu stellen und die pfunde schmelzen. zumindest bekomme ich den eindruck, so glatt, wie das bei dir läuft


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> @Kalle: Das du nur 2400 m laufen kannst und dann ne Woche nichts mehr geht, liegt natürlich neben der ungewohnten Belastung auch daran, dass du komplett Gas gibst. Meine ersten 10 km waren echt langsam, aber deswegen ging es auch  Ich wette wenn du mit einem Puls unter 140 läufst, dann schaffst du mindestens 5 km, wenn nicht mehr.


Dass mit deinem Gewicht ist doch schön zu hören. 

Ja das mit dem schnell laufen ist sicher richtig. Dennoch hat mich diese Veranstaltung ein wenig runtergerissen. Daraufhin folgten einige Fressattacken, die ich mir besser gespart hätte. Die Wettertendenz sieht auch sehr unschön aus. Bis Di. ganz okay, und danach nur noch Regen.   Mal schauen ob es wirklich so schlecht wird.
Ja 5km würde ich schon irgendwie schaffen. Aber ist trotzdem krass, dass es alles nicht so geklappt hat, wie gedacht.
Im nächsten Schuljahr werden wir den Coopertest wiederholen. Mal sehen wie es dann aussieht *MesserzwischendenZähnenhab* 

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Heffer (8. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Es läuft immer noch



Scheint aber in der Tat gut zu laufen  

Der Möhnesee bei Soest ? Dort ist es teils relativ huegelig ? Da wuerde ich ja lieber fahren als laufen  

Mit dem Laufen habe ich bewusst erst wieder angefangen, als die ersten Kilos runter wahren. Schuhe oder Lauftechnik habe ich wegen der Knieprobleme (wenn auch leichte, aber man sollte wohl auf die ersten Zeichen hoeren...) auch in verdacht. Wir haben hier einen Orthopäden, der sich auf Laufanalyse spezialisiert hat, den ich wohl mal aufsuchen werde. Eigentlich sollte das Laufen nur eine kleine Ergaenzung zum Biken sein, aber mal eben eine Stunde nach Feierabend zu laufen ist eben oft einfacher und wie Du schon schreibst ist in fremder Umgebung das Joggen oft die einzige Moeglichkeit fuer etwas Sport.

Allen weiterhin moeglichst stressfreies Kiloschmelzen ! 

Viele Gruesse,
Oliver


----------



## Antiloppe (8. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> du brauchst dich ja nur in die sonne zu stellen und die pfunde schmelzen. zumindest bekomme ich den eindruck, so glatt, wie das bei dir läuft



Hi x-rossi,

ja seit Anfang Mai ist das so. Vorher habe ich von Mitte Februar bis Ende April, also in 6 Wochen 4 Kilo abgenommen. Dann hatte es gerade so unter 90 geschafft und dann war ich einen Tag später bei 91,6 und völlig deprimiert. Und da habe ich mich mehr zufällig bei einem Freund ausgeheult, der daraufhin versprochen hat mir zu helfen. Alles aufschreiben und dann schauen mal drauf. Und erst durch das ganz genaue Aufschreiben und tatsächlich auch ausrechnen der zu mir genommenen Kalorien habe ich gemerkt, wie viel ich tatsächlich doch an Kalorien zu mir nehme, auch wenn die Menge die ich esse gar nicht so viel war.

Ich habe was das betrifft einfach total wenig Ahnung und auch kein Gefühl. Also mein Kollege gehört hat, was ich morgens so an "Müsli" vertilge (und ich dachte immer Müsli kannste viel essen ist ja gesund ;-)), ist der fast vom Stuhl gefallen, das isst er noch nicht mal und der geht schon in Richtung Leistungssportler.

Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, Ich schreibe seit Anfang Mai alles auf, versuche an Tagen ohne Sport unter 1800 Kalorien (mein Grundumsatz bei Büroarbeit) zu bleiben, an Tagen mit Sport gehen auch mal 2000 oder 2200 je nach Sport und ab und zu schlage ich richtig zu (Grillen neulich 4.139!  ). Damit liege ich im Schnitt so zwischen 500 und 600 unter dem Verbrauch.

Ganz einfach eigentlich, einfach nur ne negative Energiebilanz, aber echt schwierig, wenn man nicht weiß wie viele Kalorien welche Lebensmittel so ca. haben. Das eine so ne Bratwurst 500 bis 550 hat, war mir voll nicht bewusst  . Und wer ist beim grillen schon nur eine Bratwurst... Oder ein EL Öl 125.

Ich will nicht ewig Kalorien zählen, aber ich denke für mich ist das richtig Weg um ein Gefühl für Lebensmittel zu bekommen. Ich will eigentlich dahin, dass mit später klar ist, was ich mit welches Lebensmittel so in etwas zu mir nehme. So wie: Oliven nur Fett (was ja erstmal nicht negativ ist!), Fruchtjogurt viel Zucker, Haferflocken komplexe Kohlenhydrate und so weiter. Und so läuft es zur Zeit ganz gut.

@Kai:
Das sollte dich echt nicht runterreißen, laufen ist ne ganz andere Belastung als Biken und wenn ich mich mal erinnere was wir in der Schulzeit so an Lauftraining gemacht haben, dann wird mir ganz anders. 
Laufen muss man eigentlich ganz langsam lernen und langsam steigern, wenn man sich nicht die Knochen kaputt machen will oder nicht gleich nach dem ersten lauf erstmal frustriert sein will. In meiner Schulzeit hieß es ne runde einlaufen auf der Kamfbahn und dann voll Bulle, kein Wunder das ich da immer sauschlecht war. So gehts auch echt nicht (wenn man da nicht eh talentiert ist oder zu Hause läuft).

Also Kopf hoch, langsam trainieren wenn du Lust hast, laufen kann nämlich auch Spass machen!

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Antiloppe (8. Juni 2008)

Heffer schrieb:


> Scheint aber in der Tat gut zu laufen
> 
> Der Möhnesee bei Soest ? Dort ist es teils relativ huegelig ? Da wuerde ich ja lieber fahren als laufen



Jepp, der Möhnesee bei Soest: http://www.marathon-soest.de/content.php?page=ausschreibung_m
Aber die Strecke ist am See direkt, da ist gott sei Dank relativ flach . Muss ja auch, ich komme aus Bremen ich kenne keine Berge sonst verrecke ich ja beim ersten Anstieg   

Letztes Jahr war ich mit dem Rad da, das schon ne andere Nummer, meine Freundin hätte mich in Grund und Boden gefahren, wenn sie gewollt hätte. Anderseits könnte sie das auch hier, die ist ziemlich erfolgreiche Triathletin. 
Ihre Idee zu dem 10km Lauf war folgende: sie läuft vor, gewinnt in ca 39 Minuten (das wird sie wirklich tun!), braucht ca. 3 Minuten pause und kommt mir dann spätestens nach 45 Minuten entgegen und zieht mich dann ins Ziel, das ist das für sie ja quasi auslaufen. Noch Fragen? 

Das mit der Laufanalyse hört sich gut an, mach das mal.
Hatte ich auch immer mal im Blick, aber wenn man keine Schmerzen hat, drängt es auch damit erstmal nicht so. Aber wird auf jeden Fall gemacht, wenn es neue Schuhe gibt.  

Boa, ist bei euch so heiß? Ich gehe gleich laufen, da werde ich wohl eher zerlaufen.   

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> @Kai:
> Das sollte dich echt nicht runterreißen, laufen ist ne ganz andere Belastung als Biken und wenn ich mich mal erinnere was wir in der Schulzeit so an Lauftraining gemacht haben, dann wird mir ganz anders.
> Laufen muss man eigentlich ganz langsam lernen und langsam steigern, wenn man sich nicht die Knochen kaputt machen will oder nicht gleich nach dem ersten lauf erstmal frustriert sein will. In meiner Schulzeit hieß es ne runde einlaufen auf der Kamfbahn und dann voll Bulle, kein Wunder das ich da immer sauschlecht war. So gehts auch echt nicht (wenn man da nicht eh talentiert ist oder zu Hause läuft).
> 
> ...



Ja, in der Klasse gab es halt hohe Erwartungen. Ich fahre ja "den ganzen Tag Fahrrad". Dass es nicht gut laufen würde, habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber dass es so recht gar nicht läuft...
Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet. Ich will ja nicht nach Ausreden suchen, aber ich hatte schon am Start Durst (und nix zu trinken) und ich musste mal ganz dringend irgendwohin (was auch irgendwie die Leistung vermindert, vom geringeren Gewicht mal ganz absehen  ), konnte aber nicht.
Dennoch ist es ein Scheíßgefühl, von jedem überrundet zu werden 

Aber egal, ich habe mich ja wieder gefangen, bin gestern mal wieder eine längere Einheit (87km; 3:54h; Straße) gefahren und wollte mich gleich auch wieder umziehen. 
Die Runde wird wohl sehr ähnlich, aber ein kleines bisschen schneller. 

Vielleicht bis später,
Kai


----------



## ThK (8. Juni 2008)

In die Sonne stellen?
Pfunde schmilzen?

WILL auch *g*


----------



## Antiloppe (8. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber egal, ich habe mich ja wieder gefangen, bin gestern mal wieder eine längere Einheit (87km; 3:54h; Straße) gefahren und wollte mich gleich auch wieder umziehen.
> Die Runde wird wohl sehr ähnlich, aber ein kleines bisschen schneller.



Dann viel Spaß 

Ich werde mein Laufen noch etwas rausschieben müssen heute. Ich muss noch arbeiten aber bei diesem genialen Wetter lassen sich Gedanken zur Umgestaltung der Medienzentren in Hessen und Unterstützung der regionalen Planung für Schulträger bezüglich IT in Schulen irgendwie nicht so aufs Papier bringen, wie ich das geplant hatte. Woran das wohl liegt?   

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Nickensen (8. Juni 2008)

@ Race-Kralle 
Fährst Du die 87 km mit dem RR oder dem MTB ? Hab ichs überlesen ?
Wenn ich (seit nem knappen Jahr wieder auf dem MTB) mehr als 60 km fahre, breche ich ab - vorallem das kaputte Knie !

Gruß
Daniel

PS: Seit heute wieder ein kg weniger


----------



## LauraPeter87 (8. Juni 2008)

@Kai: Zum Laufen kann ich nur sagen: Ich hab in der Schule beim Cooper-Test völlig abgek*. Habs glaub noch auf 11 Punkte geschafft, war aber echt übel. 
Bin so dann aber zum Sport gekommen. Hab also angefangen, regelmäßig laufen zu gehen. Da merkt man doch recht schnell die Erfolge. Am Ende war es dann so, dass ich zwar nie schnell war, aber gut 90 Minuten durchgehalten habe. 
Im Sommer werde ich mich auch wieder aufs Laufen konzentrieren (müssen) - bin gespannt wie das klappen wird. 

Das wird bei dir schon noch, da bin ich mir sicher  


@Antiloppe: Bei dir läufts ja echt klasse, Glückwunsch!
Ist sicher gut, sich mal vor Augen zu halten, was man so den ganzen Tag isst! Für mich wäre es im Moment einfach nichts, da ich schon genug zu tun habe und mir einfach auch nicht danach ist. 



Ich versuche es einfach mit dem Prinzip "das essen, was man will".. natürlich mit Einschränkungen. 
Da ich aber grade im Klausurenstress bin, müsste das ganz gut klappen, ich hoff es zumindest. Muss nur aufpassen, dass es kein Frustessen gibt...


----------



## Antiloppe (8. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Antiloppe: Bei dir läufts ja echt klasse, Glückwunsch!
> Ist sicher gut, sich mal vor Augen zu halten, was man so den ganzen Tag isst! Für mich wäre es im Moment einfach nichts, da ich schon genug zu tun habe und mir einfach auch nicht danach ist.



Der Aufwand ist nicht so groß, wie man denkt. http://fddb.info/ verrät dir für fast alles was man so isst, wie viele Kalorien es hat (oft auch in Portionsgröße) und aus welchen Bausteinen es besteht. Man kann das da auch direkt eintragen und ausrechnen lassen. Ich übertrage das in ne Exceltabelle, ist für mich anschaulicher.
Aber dadurch das du dir da auch Sachen auf einen Merkzettel schreiben kannst, muss am Anfang ein wenig Zeit reinstecken und ein paar Sachen raussuchen und dann hat man es auch. So viele verschiedene Lebensmittel nimmt man in der Regel gar nicht zu sich.

Aber ich kann schon verstehen, dass das nicht für jeden was ist.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2008)

@ Antiloppe
Danke schön, den habe ich gehabt. 
Mein Hintern tut weh, aber Rest war absolut schmerzfrei. Gut, in der letzten Runde tat mal kurz der Oberschenkel "weh" (Schmerz wäre zu viel gesagt und ich bin nicht gerade der Härteste ). Sagen wir es so, ch habe gemerkt, dass ich einen Oberschenkel habe. 
Am Ende komme ich auf gut 80km in 3:32h. Nicht schlecht, unter 3:30h wäre aber ein bisschen besser. Immerhin bin ich in jeder Runde ein wenig schneller gewesen. Ich bin die selbe Runde drei Mal gefahren. 1:12h; 1:11h; 1:09h 
Ich bin soweit ganz zufrieden. Morgen und übermorgen will ich die Distanz noch ein wenig ausbauen (90km, 100km oder mehr, mal sehen), danach ist ja wieder Regenzeit. 
@ Nickensen
Glückwunsch zum "Kilo weniger" 
Natürlich MTB. Das RR-Forum ist nebenan  Sogar Fully.  Probleme habe ich eigentlich keine. Ich habe es sogar schon 7h ausgehalten. Irgendwann fault mir aber einfach mein Sitzfleisch ab  Die 7h waren aber auf einen halben Tag verteilt  Ob es auch am Stück gehen würde, weiß ich nicht. Irgendwann geht mir wohl das Wasser aus. Dann ist man daheim und der Rest ist bekannt. Stuhl, Fernsehen, Pause,... 
Also Knieprobleme habe ich eigentlich nicht. Außer ich mache was im Kraftbereich (sehr selten  ). Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass mein Knie leicht schmerzt. Sonst aber nie.
Bist du sicher, dass dein Bike das Richtige für dich ist/ dass das Bike richtig auf dich eingestellt ist?
@ LauraPeter87
Hast sicher recht. Ich habe ja seinerzeit gesagt, dass ich davor im November oder so zuletzt gelaufen bin. Das Problem ist auch weniger das Ergebnis, als viel mehr die Kommentare der Mitschüler/ des Lehrers .
Ich werde demnächst mit dem Laufen anfangen und dann können die anderen mal gucken wo sie bleiben *aufdenBodenstampf* 

Gruß Kai


----------



## RobGonzoo (8. Juni 2008)

Hi,

durch Bürotätigkeit etc. habe ich nach der Schule auch langsam aber stetig zugenommen, bis ich irgendwann knapp über 100kg war, bei 188cm, völlig untrainiert. 2004 habe ich dann meine Ernährung radikal umgestellt, bin auf die LowCarb Schiene gegangen, sehr gute Erfolge damit gehabt und kann auch seitdem mein Gewicht um 84kg +/- halten. Alles nur über Ernährung, kein Sport.

Im März habe ich dann wieder mit Biken angefangen, weil es mir auf den Keks ging auch bei kleinen Anstrengungen schnell ausser Atem zu sein. Die LowCarb Ernährung passt zu Sport aber nur sehr schwer, aber mittlerweile habe ich das auch halbwegs in den Griff bekommen. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist wirklich das größte Problem, bzw. Herausforderung ein Gefühl für die Lebensmittel zu bekommen. Man muss sich ernsthaft mit Energiedichten und Kcal auseinandersetzen und auch welches Lebensmittel welchen Effekt hat. Man muss sich ein Wissen erarbeiten, dass über "Light Produkte sind gut" hinausgeht. Mühselig und anstrengend. Es lohnt sich aber meiner Meinung nach. Denn ich esse nix, was mir nicht schmeckt (ganz wichtig!), esse wann ich will und halte dennoch mein Gewicht. Auch Grillen oder ab und an Alkohol ist kein Problem, man muss sich nur halbwegs bewusst sein, was so ein riesiger Amarena-Becher für Auswirkungen hat.

Wem das aber zu aufwendig ist, dem kann ich empfehlen mal einen Blick zu den Weight Watchers zu riskieren. Die nehmen zwar ne Menge Kohle für ihr Programm, dafür gibt es aber auch Infomaterial und die "Punktebibel". In der schlägt man einfach nach wieviel Punkte ein Lebensmittel hat (da stehen auch Gerichte von McDonald`s oder Burger King drin), addiert diese und man muss nur ein Wochenziel mit Punkten erreichen. Wer unter der Woche "spart", kann also auch am Wochenene sich was gönnen. Arbeitskolleginnen von mir haben mit den WW auch sehr gute Erfolge. Auch die "Erhaltungsphase" wird unterstützt, man isst einfach ein paar Punkte mehr in der Woche.

Ich drücke also allen die Daumen ihr Ziel 2008 zu schaffen, ein Gefühl für Nahrung und Ernährung zu bekommen, mit dem man auch glücklich und ohne schlechtes Gewissen nach Herzenslust schlemmen kann. Ich habe es glücklicherweise geschafft, mein Ziel ist jetzt die Fitness zu erhöhen. Gardasee, ich komme!

Grüße

Rob

P.S. 
Ich profitiere nicht von der WW Werbung, aber ich glaube dass es ein funktionierendes System ist, welches die Leute sehr einfach an das Thema heranführt.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, Ich schreibe seit Anfang Mai alles auf, versuche an Tagen ohne Sport unter 1800 Kalorien (mein Grundumsatz bei Büroarbeit) zu bleiben, an Tagen mit Sport gehen auch mal 2000 oder 2200 je nach Sport und ab und zu schlage ich richtig zu (Grillen neulich 4.139!  ). Damit liege ich im Schnitt so zwischen 500 und 600 unter dem Verbrauch.
> 
> Ganz einfach eigentlich, einfach nur ne negative Energiebilanz, aber echt schwierig, wenn man nicht weiß wie viele Kalorien welche Lebensmittel so ca. haben. Das eine so ne Bratwurst 500 bis 550 hat, war mir voll nicht bewusst  . Und wer ist beim grillen schon nur eine Bratwurst... Oder ein EL Öl 125.


Antiloppe, und ich geh gleich grillen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hast du dir deinen tages- oder grundumsatz irgendwo durchmessen lassen?


----------



## Heffer (8. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Jepp, der Möhnesee bei Soest:


Gibt's dort empfehlenswerte MTB Touren ? Ich fahre hier irgendwie immer dasselbe und von mir aus ist der See nicht sonderlich weit.



Antiloppe schrieb:


> Boa, ist bei euch so heiß? Ich gehe gleich laufen, da werde ich wohl eher zerlaufen.


Ist es, ich habe es nur auf 40km mit 400hm gebracht, koennt ruhig Memme zu mir sagen. Aber was fahre ich Depp auch in der Mittagssonne rum  

Viele Gruesse,
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (8. Juni 2008)

@RobGonzoo: WW hatte ich vor Jahren auch mal probiert, das Punktesystem ist schon relativ gut. Aber was mich dabei stört, ist das ich nix darüber lerne, was das Lebensmittel für Bausteine enthält, wenn ich mich nur auf die Punkte konzentriere. Ist ja auch so, wenn man nur auf die kcal schaut. Was mir gerade hilft einiges zu verstehen ist wirklich zu schauen wie viel Eiweiß, Kohlenhydrate und Fette sind wodrin und was davon ist gut für mich. Aber WW ist sicher ein guter Anfang um das grundsätzlich zu verstehen.

@x-rossi: Dann guten Appetit beim Grillen    man muss es sich auch mal gut gehen lassen.
Verbrauch berechen: nö, nicht wirklich. Ich nehme: http://www.fitrechner.de/ für die Berechnung des Grundumsatzes. Und dann rechne ich den Sport obendrauf. Beim Biken nehme ich das was mein Bikeprogram mir sagt: www.bikeXperience.de und beim laufen rechne ich verbrauchte kcal = gelaufene km * Gewicht * 0,9 nach einer Formel bei runnersworld.de.
Mehr wird nicht berechnet, also nicht versuchen zu schauen was rauskommt, wenn man den ganzen Tag bei http://www.fitrechner.de/ eingibt. Da kann man auch angeben wie lange man schläft oder Büroarbeit macht, aber das ist mir zu starr. Daher einfach Grundumsatz (ca. 1800) plus Sport und fertig.

@Heffer: Ui, keine Ahnung ob es da gute MTB-Touren gibt, aber ich frag Melanie mal.
Mein Sport beschränkte sich dann heute auch auf 3 km Laufen, dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr, war einfach zu heiß.

@Kai: das hört sich doch gut an.  


Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## LauraPeter87 (8. Juni 2008)

Zu heiß?!?!

Bei uns gewittert und regnet es grade


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2008)

Was seid denn ihr für Flaschen?! Zu heiß?! Euch geht es wohl noch zu gut, wa? 

Es gibt da eine Erfindung, die nennt sich Wasser. Das soll helfen. Und wenn ihr Angst vor Schwitzen habt, müsst ihr ins Nording Walking-Forum gehen 

Ich bin heute von 11 bis 14:30Uhr gefahren. Ich fand es wunderschön. 
Auch wenn ich auf der letzten Runde ein wenig Angst hatte, dass mir das Wasser ausgeht. Aber für solche Fälle gibt es ja noch ein wenig Kleingeld im Rucksack. Oder das Handy oder das Vertrauen in die Mitbürger 
Es könnte also sein, dass demnächst einer bei euch klingelt und nach einem Schluck Wasser fragt. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Jere (8. Juni 2008)

So, dann meld ich mich nochmal zu Wort.
Irgendwie habe ich gerade ein "Alle-2-Tage-20km-radeln" Rhytmus drin.
Nur mit dem regelmäßigen wiegen klappt es noch nicht ganz.
(Das vergesse ich morgens nach dem "Geschäft" immer regelmäßig)

Zwar nicht aussagekräftig, aber für mich schonmal eine Motivation:

24.05.08 116,3 kg
25.05.08 115,3 kg
08.06.08 114,3 kg

Zur Zeit strampel ich mit durchschnittlich 150er Puls,
Peak ist 170. Mehr geht nicht da die Beinchen noch nicht so mitmachen
wie ich es mir wünsche - kommt noch. Ich denke mir eben "fang langsam an, 
hab viel Freude am biken und steiger dich kontinuierlich".
Find ich besser als ohne Elan Kilometer zu reissen.

Die Ernährungsumstellung ist jetzt auch schon etwas länger her,
schmeckt mir wirklich gut und ich merke das es gut tut. 

Typ Datum Dauer Distanz
Radfahren 07.06.2008 01:06:14 h 21,08 km Regeneration 
Radfahren 04.06.2008 01:11:21 h 23,70 km Regeneration 
Radfahren 28.05.2008 01:09:08 h 21,57 km Regeneration 
Radfahren 26.05.2008 01:01:04 h 19,01 km Regeneration 
Radfahren 24.05.2008 01:01:12 h 19,21 km Regeneration 
Radfahren 22.05.2008 00:28:00 h 8,85 km Regeneration


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Juni 2008)

Wollt mich auch grad ma ausm Urlaub zurückmelden.....ach war das geil.....32-35 Grad sonne pur und all in......den ganzen Tag futtern....hmmm.
Und das schöne dran, nicht ein gramm zugenommen...    
Nee Spass beiseite, ich seh ja das ihr alle fleißig seit, denn bei der Hitze läßt es sich prima abnehmen.
War heut auch wieder über hundert km RR fahren, nix von der Form eingebüßt. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2008)

Jere schrieb:


> So, dann meld ich mich nochmal zu Wort.
> Irgendwie habe ich gerade ein "Alle-2-Tage-20km-radeln" Rhytmus drin.
> Nur mit dem regelmäßigen wiegen klappt es noch nicht ganz.
> (Das vergesse ich morgens nach dem "Geschäft" immer regelmäßig)
> ...



Na Hauptsachze das Gewicht geht runter, wa? 
Glückwunsch dazu.
Mal ein paar Fragen:
Wovon regenerierst du dich eigentlich immer?  So langsam dürftest du doch super erholt sein.  Biken ist für dich scheinbar Holiday for free. 
Fährst du mit Straßenklamotten? Wenn nicht, dann hast du dich ja für 28 Minuten umgezogen 
Da dauert ja bei mir das umziehen länger 

Aber 1:01h ist schon mal ganz gut. So kurz fahre ich auch ab und zu. 

Wie meinst du denn das:


Jere schrieb:


> Find ich besser als ohne Elan Kilometer zu reissen.



MfG Kai


----------



## Nickensen (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo nochmal !

Bin ein wenig geschockt !
Habe mir gestern eine Körperfettwaage (Typ SHG KFW 140) gekauft, um mal einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt zu haben, was in meinem Körper an Fett lagert.
Dann habe ich aus Antiloope´s Text die Websites besucht und meinen BMI und meine Kcal-Verbrauch errechnet.

Nun bin ich etwas geknickt !
BMI                 :29,6
Kcal-Verbrauch :2120 (Berechnung OHNE Bewegung) 3498 kcal ( *Arbeitsbewegung* mit einbezogen)
Körperfett        :28 %
Gewicht           :98 kg ( 4 mehr als meine alte Waage anzeigt, aber egal, da das Anfangsgewicht ja dann auch höher lag *glotz* )
Größe              :182 cm

Jetzt muß ich noch errechnen, wieviel ich beim täglichen arbeiten und biken verbrauche, und dann habe ich mal ne feste Größe, mit der ich rechnen kann !

Fahre ca. 4-5 x die Woche 30 - 50 km  - klappt seit dem 16.03.08 ganz gut. Die 30 km fahre ich mit ca. 80 Höhenmetern (die Halde rauf) in ca. einer Stunde. Der Rest der Strecke ist recht flach. Die hälfte Straße, der Rest Wald/Forstwege bzw. um unsere Seen.

Nun die nervige gleiche Frage :
Was verbrenne ich bei dem *Training* und ist das ne gute Grundlage, um meinen völlig untrainierten, ex-rauchenden und faulen Körper wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Strebe so ungefähr 88 - 90 kg Endgewicht an. Weniger ist m. M. n. völlig unrealistisch, da ich schon immer stabil war.Soll keine Ausrede sein !  

Hoffe das die Angaben reichen....
Will das es diesmal klappt, da der Versuch vom letzten Jahr genauso endete wie manch anderer....

Gruß
vom fettgeplagten Daniel

*EDIT : Habe am 16.03 noch laut neuer Waage 112 Kg gewogen !!!*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2008)

@ Nickensen
Kopp hoch! 
Ich komme nur auf einen Grundumsatz von ca. 1800 
Wenn du echt so viel fährst wie du oben sagst, bist du doch ruckzuck am Ziel. 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Juni 2008)

@Nickensen

Mensch jammer doch net, du hast doch schon gezeigt das du nen Anfang gemacht hast......viele andere bekommen nicht so die Kurve wie du....
Du zeigst doch schon ganz gute Fortschritte.....weiter so.  
Deswegen immer dranbleiben, denn wie heißt es so schön:

Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen.

Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen.


Hast du dir die letzten 2 Wochen ja auch gedacht. 

MfG Kai
P.S.: Mal sehen was die Waage am Mittwoch morgen anzeigt. Morgen und übermorgen will ich es noch mal fliegen lassen


----------



## Nickensen (8. Juni 2008)

Ihr Waist-To-Hip-Ratio (WHR) beträgt: 0.87

Sie entsprechen damit dem Normaltyp.
Prima! Ihre Körperfettverteilung ist absolut ausgewogen und gesundheitlich unbedenklich. Versuchen Sie auch weiterhin diesen Zustand zu halten.

*Kennt jemand den WHR Index ?
Soll bei Übergewichtigen Menschen aussagekräftiger sein, als der BMI.
*
http://www.onmeda.de/selbsttests/waist_to_hip_ratio.html

@ Kralle und die Kampfsau

Bin schon sehr zufrieden mit meinem Ergebniss !!! Aber mich interresieren halt die Sachen, die ich oben gefragt habe.
Aber Danke für Eure Antworten 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2008)

@ Nickensen
Wenn ich eine Antwort gewusst hätte, hätte ich sie gepostet 
Somit ein Post nach dem Motto: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nickensen (8. Juni 2008)

Sehr gute Antwort Kai !!!  Du bist mir sympathisch  

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Antiloppe (8. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Dann habe ich aus Antiloope´s Text die Websites besucht und meinen BMI und meine Kcal-Verbrauch errechnet.
> 
> Nun bin ich etwas geknickt !
> BMI                 :29,6
> ...



Warum bist du geknickt? Weil du mit einem solchen BMI und Körperfett nicht gerechnet hast? Also ich habe bei einem BMI von über 30 angefangen und liege derzeit bei 26,8 (und sinkend), das schaffst du auch!

Was hast du für einen Job? 



Nickensen schrieb:


> Nun die nervige gleiche Frage :
> Was verbrenne ich bei dem *Training* und ist das ne gute Grundlage, um meinen völlig untrainierten, ex-rauchenden und faulen Körper wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.



Also mein Bikestatistikprogram berechnet mir das. 
Und wenn ich deine Daten eingebe (98 kg, 1h, 30km, 80HM) dann sagt es 1316 kcal. Natürlich nur so ein ungefährer Wert, hast du noch Pulsdaten? Wie der das berechnet keine Ahnung. Was brauchst du denn für die 50km und wieviele HM? Dann gebe ich das auch noch mal eben ein.

Und ob das training reicht? Nun ja ich würde an deiner Stelle um die Ausdauer zu erhöhen auch mal länger und dann halt auch lieber langsamer fahren.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Antiloppe (8. Juni 2008)

@Stolli: 
Hey, welcome back. Dann war der Urlaub gut?

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikes Cube (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle

Bin neu hier und möchte mich mit einklinken.

Bin 1,76 groß und wiege 93,5 Kg. 

Ich habe mir vor 6 Wochen ein neues Bike geholt, weil ich nach 7 Jahren wieder anfangen möchte mit dem Biken, und endlich auch wieder abnehmen möchte .
Leider ist es bei mir wie bei den meisten von Euch.
Bin abends entweder um 19.30 Uhr oder 21.30 daheim, und sagt mein innerer Schweinehund er hat Hunger und möchte auf dem Sofa bleiben .
Nachdem mein Bike jetzt eingefahren ist. (200Km), wollte ich heute eine gemütliche Runde von 25 Km drehen. Nach de hälfte musste ich feststellen das sie eine Brücke bei uns am Speichersee gesperrt haben. Da habe ich meinen Schweinhund besiegt und bin kompl. um den Speichersee gefahren. Als ich kurz vor Daheim war, zeigte mein Tacho 33,5 Km.
Jetzt wollte ich es wissen und bin dann noch  2 Runden um unsern anderen kleinen See gefahren und als ich dann nach 2 Stunden 10 min daheim war hatte ich meine ersten 40,2 KM an einem Stück geschafft. Ich muss zugeben es ist ein tolles Gefühl wenn man was geschafft hat, von dem man glaubte noch Meilen weit entfern zu sein. 40 Km sind für andere wahrscheinlich nur ein Katzensprung aber für mich war es der Startschuss um bis September auf 80  max. 82 Kg zukommen  .

Werde jetzt auch anfangen Protokoll zu führen und euch dann regelmäßig berichten.


Viele liebe Grüße

Mikes Cube


----------



## Nickensen (9. Juni 2008)

Hi Cube !
Ist geil, wenn man auch mal sportlich glänzen kann ! Ging mir genauso, als ich das erste mal oben auf unserer Halde ankam, OHNE abzusteigen.
Bin zwar fast kolabiert, aber ich war sowas von stolz auf mich.

Viel Glück bei deinem *Projekt* 


@ Antiloope

Hört sich gut an. 
Bikestatistikprogramm ? BikeXperience !? Wenn ja - ich raff´es nicht )

Z. zt. arbeite ich Nachts für eine große Zeitung - 2/3 laufend und 1/3 stehend/sitzend; ( 4 Stunden ) den Rest des tages erziehe ich meinen Sohn. Das heißt, laufen, sehr viel radfahren, Spielplatz, kochen etc.....also selten sitzend ! Wenn ich 3 Stunden am Tag sitze, ist das viel.
Pulsmesser ist kaputt - leider

LG

Daniel


----------



## Antiloppe (9. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> @ Antiloope
> 
> Hört sich gut an.
> Bikestatistikprogramm ? BikeXperience !? Wenn ja - ich raff´es nicht )



Jepp, das meine ich.
Wiso, was verstehst du denn daran nicht? Gerne auch per PN, ist hier vielleicht ein wenig Off Topic.

Antiloppe


----------



## LauraPeter87 (9. Juni 2008)

März 08 ca 62,5
28.04. - 59,4
01.05. - 58,4
07.05. - 57,9
12.05. - 57,1
17.05. - 56,6
20.05. - 57,0
21.05. - 56,6
06.06. - 57,5   (??)
09.06. - *55,1*


Meine Waage hat mir heute Morgen ein Geschenk gemacht  

Auch wenn ich morgen warhscheinlich wieder ein Kilo mehr drauf hab - heute Morgen hat das wirklich gut getan  

Klausuren müssen ja auch irgendwie was Gutes haben... 

In diesem Sinn wünsch ich euch einen schönen Tag (bei uns scheint tatsächlich mal wieder die Sonne) und mach mich nun auf zur ersten Klausur in diesem Jahr. Wer grade nen Daumen (oder auch zwei) frei hat - bitte bitte ganz fest drücken!


----------



## Antiloppe (9. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> In diesem Sinn wünsch ich euch einen schönen Tag (bei uns scheint tatsächlich mal wieder die Sonne) und mach mich nun auf zur ersten Klausur in diesem Jahr. Wer grade nen Daumen (oder auch zwei) frei hat - bitte bitte ganz fest drücken!



Hey super     

Und ganz fest daumen drück für heute bei der Klausur erzähl dann mal, wie es war.

Viele grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## tschobi (9. Juni 2008)

1. BMI ist nicht so der Hit
Es wird nicht zwischen Mann und Frau unterschieden
Bei großen und kleinen Menschen sehr ungenau
Muskulöse kommen zu schlecht weg, Schlaffis zu gut. 
2. Grundumsatz wird für Männer folgendermaßen ermittelt(mit max8% Abweichung- das ist schon recht genau, genauer geht es nur Kalometrie-aber selbst da nur auf 3%)

18-30Jahre:
*240 x (0,0640 x Körpergewicht +2,84)*
Als Körpergewicht natürlich das ungefähre Idealgewicht eingeben, und nicht wie einige den Fehler machen, das jetzige.

30-60 Jahre:
240 x (0,0485 x kg +3,67)


3. Dazu kommt dann die Tägliche Bewegung
Fast außschließlich sitzend -Büroarbeiter 1,4-1,5
Sitzend, mit ständigiger Unterbrechung - Laborarbeiter 1,6-1,7
Gehend oder Stehend - Krankenpfleger, Kellner, Handwerker 1,8-1,9
Anstrengend - Bauarbeiter, Landwirt, Leistungssportler 2,0-2,4

Also Grundumsatz x 1,4(zB Büro) = ?


----------



## Antiloppe (9. Juni 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> 2. Grundumsatz wird für Männer folgendermaßen ermittelt(mit max8% Abweichung- das ist schon recht genau, genauer geht es nur Kalometrie-aber selbst da nur auf 3%)



Hast du diese Formel auch mal für Frauen? 


Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## tschobi (9. Juni 2008)

Klar, sorry ;-)
Frau
19-30
239x (0,062x kg + 2,036)
31-60
239x (0,034x kg + 3,538)


----------



## Nickensen (9. Juni 2008)

Danke Dir Tschobi 
nach dieser Berechnung liege ich nur 60 kcal über dem, was mir die anderen Rechner angegeben haben. Glück gehabt 

Habe das hier (unter anderem) zum Kalorienverbrauch beim radfahren gefunden :
http://gesuender-abnehmen.com/abnehmen/kalorienverbrauch-radfahren.html

Diese Angaben decken sich ungefähr mit anderen rechnern, obwohl der hier den geringsten Verbrauch angibt  - will mich ja nicht selbst besch***en )

Was sagt ihr dazu ? (obwohl da bestimmt auch schon zig mal durchgekaut wurde - wers nicht beantworten will - einfach sein lassen  )

gez. 
der Dicke


----------



## Antiloppe (9. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Habe das hier (unter anderem) zum Kalorienverbrauch beim radfahren gefunden :
> http://gesuender-abnehmen.com/abnehmen/kalorienverbrauch-radfahren.html



Das ist eine Berechnung ohne Höhenmeter. Aber vielleicht nimmer der ne geringe Steigung an?

Beispiel:
1:50h, 19,4kmh, 1340HM 
macht in meinem Programm 2000 kcal auf der von dir angegebenen Webseite 920.   
Und ich bin mir sicher, das da 2000 eher hinkommt, ehrlich gesagt.


Aber Beispiel 2:
1h, 27 kmh, 20HM
macht bei mir 886 kcal, auf der Webseite 1.020, das passt ja ungefähr.

Ich gebe zu ich vertraue meinem Programm ein wenig mehr, aber mit wenigen HM scheint das auf der Webseite auch zu funktionieren. Er nimmt halt weniger Werte zur Berechnung.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (9. Juni 2008)

Alter: 19
Ausgangsgewicht: 93,5kg bei 195cm
Wunschgewicht: irgendwas um die 90kg, aber der Speck muss dennoch weg!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Montag 28.04.08: 93,5kg
[...]
Montag 02.06.08: 90,9kg (+0,4kg)
Montag 09.06.08: 90,8kg (-0,1kg)

Nach drei etwas härteren Einheiten letzte Woche und dem Kommentar meiner Freundin ich sei "fest" - ich bzw mein Bauch und meine Oberschenkel waren mal ihr liebstes Kissen -  wars abzusehen, dass ein wenig Gewicht gefallen ist.. Aber *so* wenig?!

Diese Woche kommt am Mittoch der Chaostag zum Abi und dann am Freitag der Abiball... Nächste Woche mach ich Wiegepause.. *g*

@stolli: Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juni 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Abiball...Wiegepause


Nimm dir doch ein *P*aar Radieschen mit 

Wiegepause? Ohne Worte!

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Kein ganzer Monat mehr bis zum Rennen und noch immer keine Streckeninfos! Gibt es noch keine Strecke  oder was ist da los?


----------



## LauraPeter87 (9. Juni 2008)

@Unrest: Uiuiui, Abi-Ball   Ich hab zu der Zeit am wenigsten gewogen! Weiß aber auch nicht, wie ich das gemacht hab! 
Hast du denn alle Prüfungen gut überstanden?




Hab die ersten 3 Klausuren hinter mich gebracht. War etwas durchwachsen. 
Morgen kommt die nächste. 
Jetzt geh ich aber erstmal ne Runde spazieren. Sport mach ich erst morgen wieder - hab mich gestern etwas schwach gefühlt und sollte nach Möglichkeit die nächsten 2 Wochen gesund bleiben...


----------



## Unrest (9. Juni 2008)

@Kai: Ich hab mitm Präsi noch nicht viel gesprochen. Dürfte ihn aber im Laufe dieser Woche sehen, dann frag ich ihn.
Die Strecke gibt es aber schon und sie wurde auch schon abgefahren, allerdings war ich da nie dabei.
Ich hab immer ein Paar Radieschen....... Lassen wir das. 

@Laura: Najaaa... Noten sind so lala, der Schnitt dagegen ist gut.
Mathe: 6 Punkte (LK)
Deutsch: 8 Punkte
Bio: 10 Punkte (LK)
Geschichte: 11 Punkte
Und mein Schnitt ist 2,4 - glaubt man bei den Prüfungsergebnissen aber irgendwie nicht, oder? 

Hast denn ne Ahnung, wie es zu deinem rabiaten Gewichtssturz kam?
Nicht, dass es mich nicht für dich freut, aber das ist in meinen Augen etwas sehr viel verlorenes Gewicht innerhalb einer Woche...


----------



## tschobi (9. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> *1.*Danke Dir Tschobi
> nach dieser Berechnung liege ich nur 60 kcal über dem, was mir die anderen Rechner angegeben haben. Glück gehabt
> 
> *2.*Habe das hier (unter anderem) zum Kalorienverbrauch beim radfahren gefunden :
> ...



1. Keine Ursache 
Aber du musst das alles "bierernst" nehmen! Sind alles nur Anhaltspunkte und nicht in Stein gemeißelt.
2. Könnte einigermaßen passen. Aber diese Berechnungen sind noch ungenauer als der Grundumsatz 
Naja, kommt ja nicht drum ... Meinen Kalorienverbrauch zeigt mir mein Polar an. 

Also, immer locker bleiben und sehen


----------



## tschobi (9. Juni 2008)

Ach ja, hier noch der link zu einem gratis Ernährungsmanager zum downloaden: für alle die das P. noch nicht kannten. Ist eigentlich ganz hilfreich. Und man wundert sich wieviel Kalorien so zusammenkommen, über den Tag.
http://www.kalo24.de/


----------



## LauraPeter87 (9. Juni 2008)

@Unrest: Genau genommen hab ich in den letzten 2 Wochen eher zugenommen. Die 55,1 kg kommen wohl daher, dass ich gestern fast nichts gegessen hab und grad einfach im Stress bin. 
Wie gesagt, das zu halten wird schwierig sein, aber ich verscuhe jetzt, mal nicht mehr über 56,5 zu kommen - wär ja mal ein Anfang.
Zum Abi: Du hast dann halt anscheinend in den letzten 2 Jahren ganz gut Punkte gesammelt, oder?


----------



## teppiche (9. Juni 2008)

Update:

Größe: 180
Wunschgewicht 77 KG

Ausgangsgsgewicht am :
15.02.2008: 92 KG
01.03.2008: 89 KG (-3,0 KG)
08.03.2008: 88 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.03.2008: 87 KG (-1,0 KG) 
31.03.2008: 86 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.04.2008: 85 KG (-1,0 KG)
25.04.2008: 84 KG (-1,0 KG)
15.05.2008: 83 KG (-1,0 KG)
09.06.2008: 80 KG (-3,0 KG)
-----------------------------
Summe: -12,0 KG

...gestern bin ich bei Mountainbike Festival am Tegernsee mitgefahren.
65 km und 2.500 hm....der Schlussanstieg war schon richtig hart...aber immerhin durchgekommen, wenn auch nicht mehr viele hinter mir waren ;-)
Vor ein paar Wochen wäre ich froh gewesen, wenn ich ein Drittel der Strecke geschaft hätte.


----------



## Unrest (9. Juni 2008)

@Laura: Jooo.. Punkte sammeln war gar nicht mal so schwer. ^^
Sport als Radfahrer, Englisch als Lieblingsfach, Chemie als früheres Hobby, SoWials N24-Zuschauer, usw. Es geht alles irgendwie. *g*

"Fast nichts" essen und dazu noch Stress.. Kindchen, dein Körper findet das nicht gut..! [/belehrung] 
Ich kenn deinen körperlichen Zustand - Größe/Gewicht/Umfänge - jetzt nicht, aber ich denke, dass 50-60kg für ein radfahrendes Menschenweibchen durchaus ok sind..
Und in dem "Intervall" bist du momentan gut drin. Versuch dein Gewicht zu halten und Kondition und Muskeln aufzubaun - so wie ich auch momentan - und dann ist gut..!?
Wie siehts denn momentan as mit der "Ich mach mir keinen Druck wegen des Abnehmens"-Einstellung aus?
(Mehr Stress als du jetzt schon hast solltest du dir schließlich keinesfalls machen..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (9. Juni 2008)

@Unrest: Bin relativ klein: 1,59m... daher würde ich wahrscheinlich auch mit 45 kg noch "kräftig" aussehen. 
Ich fall keineswegs vom Fleisch, keine Angst... 
Bezüglich des Gewichts seh ichs im Moment relativ locker. Süßigkeiten sind bei mir grade so gut wie tabu. Und es klappt ganz gut. 
Will das jetzt beibehalten. 
Bin nur gespannt, wie es im Sommer wird - da bin ich 3 Monate im Ausland, ohne Bike... aber die Laufklamotten werden eingepackt. Irgendwas muss man ja tun  
Punkte sammeln ging immer gut, das stimmt. Da hab ich mich auch irgendwie gefragt, wie jemand tatsächlich durchs Abi fallen kann... ich hoffe es ist jetzt keiner hier, der das geschafft hat *g*.


----------



## Senatorin (9. Juni 2008)

Wieso wiege ich denn Bitteschön 1.Tag nach nem Marathon 2 Kilo mehr? 

Ich hab danach doch garnicht mehr gesündigt!

Sag mir einer das das Muskeln sind


----------



## tvaellen (9. Juni 2008)

Richtiges Carboloading vor dem Wettkampf kann schon mal plus 2 kilo ausmachen. Wenn man dann während des Wettkampf auch noch Gel/Riegel/Isogetränke zu sich nimmt, hat man am Ende mehr als am Anfang. Aber man bestreitet ja Rennen/Marathon auch nicht mit dem Ziel abzunehmen, sondern will was anderes erreichen


----------



## Senatorin (9. Juni 2008)

Oha na wunderbar! Ich wusste doch das das ekelhafte Gel nix taugt


----------



## x-rossi (9. Juni 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Wieso wiege ich denn Bitteschön 1.Tag nach nem Marathon 2 Kilo mehr?


superkompensation


----------



## Senatorin (9. Juni 2008)

Ok die berühmte Superkompensation, ist nur die Frage geht das wieder weg? 

Ich hab von sowas keine Ahnung um ehrlich zu sein, liegt wohl daran das ich auch noch kein Marathon fahren wollte, bis jetzt *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (9. Juni 2008)

klar geht das wieder weg. und das tolle daran: du brauchst sogar "nix dafür tun".


----------



## Instantcold (9. Juni 2008)

@ x-rossi

Dann bin ich ja heute auch Superkompensiert, oder??

Gestern eine sehr schöne Tour von 60 km, 800 hm und 4 Stunden reiner Fahrzeit.

Wie merkt man das überhaupt??

Hab eben noch eine GA2-Einheit gefahren ging sehr gut, morgen steht Spacken auf dem Programm  

Leute ich werde mal etwas Sportschauen

Grüße


----------



## x-rossi (9. Juni 2008)

hi Instantcold,

das merkst du, wenn du nach der tour gut platt warst. dann möchte der körper für die kommende gleiche belastung vorsorgen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Juni 2008)

@LauraPeter87

 Da hab ich mich auch irgendwie gefragt, wie jemand tatsächlich durchs Abi fallen kann... ich hoffe es ist jetzt keiner hier, der das geschafft hat.

Hi, hi, so´n Mist hab ich gottlob erst gar nicht angefangen.....  
Hat mir viel Ärger und Streß erspart.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juni 2008)

N'abend
Ich melde mich dann im Sommer noch mal, wenn ich das scheinbar unmögliche möglich gemacht habe 

Stolli ist auch im Urlaub kein bisschen weise geworden- im Gegenteil 

Schönen Abend noch
Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> @Stolli:
> Hey, welcome back. Dann war der Urlaub gut?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Kannste aber annehmen, supie Wetter, den ganzen Tag futtern, gelobt sei die Erfindung"All in"......aaahhhh lecker.
Jeden Tag Volleyball(1,5-3h) gespielt und auch gelaufen...... 
Und kein Gramm zugenommen.....hat sich nix geändert...   
War aber die letzten Tage fleißig, heut auch wieder nen 40er MTB-Kilometer runtergerissen, gestern 106km RR....morsche is wieder Muckibude angesagt.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg, vorallem für die Neuschlanken hier(die, die es versuchen wollen)
Habt ja schon alle ganz schön Durchhaltevermögen, Hut ab.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## LauraPeter87 (10. Juni 2008)

@stolli: Ich fands Abi toll. Da hatte man viel Freizeit  
Die letzten 2 Schuljahre fand ich so ziemlcih die entspanntesten...


----------



## Antiloppe (10. Juni 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Jeden Tag Volleyball(1,5-3h) gespielt und auch gelaufen......



Wie du bist gelaufen? Ich dachte das war voll nicht deins?  
Ich bin mal wieder in deiner Heimatstadt und werden jetzt erstmal ne runde am Main laufen gehen und morgen wahrscheinlich auch, nicht so gut wie radeln, aber besser als gar kein Sport und alleine auf Geschäftsreise ist eh eher langweilig. 

Und das ist heiß hier, meine Güte.

@all: ich habe mich heute bei einer Freundin auf eine dieser billigen Körperfettwaagen gestellt, zum Spaß.
Geschnallt haben wir es nicht, da kann man irgendwie einstellen ob man normal oder sportlich ist und danach berechnet die das dann. Ich habe mal sportlich genommen   
Und nun habe ich also eine Körperfettanteil von 25%. Aber wenn ich normal einstelle und nicht körperlich wird es 10% mehr. Was denn nun?  
Richtig aussagekräftig diese Waagen!
Wo sollte der eigentlich liegen? nach ein bisschen googlen irgendwo zwischen 20% und 30%?

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juni 2008)

@ Antiloppe
Au man, seid ihr doof 
Ihr hättet den Körperfettanteil in die Waage eingeben müssen. Woher soll die Waage denn wissen, aus wie viel % Fett du bestehst 

Wo der Fettanteil liegen sollte, kann ich dir im Moment auch nicht sagen. Aber dass sieht man doch oder nicht? Außerdem pfeife ich auf die "Vorgaben"! Wenn ich zufrieden bin, ist okay. Vorher nicht! 

@ all
Wenn ich es morgen früh auf die Waage schaffe, bin ich recht zuversichtlich, dass da mal wieder eine schöne Zahl bei rumkommt.
Das:
*10.06.2008 05:15:20 h 112,56 km
09.06.2008 04:08:30 h 88,41 km
08.06.2008 03:31:00 h 83,92 km
07.06.2008 03:54:45 h 87,42 km*
habe ich die letzten 4 Tage gefahren. 

Macht zusammen 16:48h und 372,31km
Alles Straße, alles mit MTB+Racing Ralph 2008 in 2.1"  Luftdruck so ziemlich auf Maximum. Die ganze Aktion hatte in etwa 3120hm.
Mein Ziel (400km in dieser Zeit) habe ich nicht erreicht, aber es gibt denke ich schlimmeres  Aber wurmen tut es mich trotzdem. 
Vielleicht war aber einfach auch das Ziel ein wenig heftig.  Sooo viel hat ja auch nicht gefällt. Gestern ging es mir auch gar nicht so gut. Ich hatte keine Power (zu wenig gegessen?   gibt's das? ).
Na ja, heute lief es auf jeden Fall noch mal ganz okay. Jetzt ist ja wieder Monsunzeit über Deutschland  

Jetzt will ich morgen Ergebnisse sehen. 

Euch einen angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Wie du bist gelaufen? Ich dachte das war voll nicht deins?
> Ich bin mal wieder in deiner Heimatstadt und werden jetzt erstmal ne runde am Main laufen gehen und morgen wahrscheinlich auch, nicht so gut wie radeln, aber besser als gar kein Sport und alleine auf Geschäftsreise ist eh eher langweilig.
> 
> Und das ist heiß hier, meine Güte.
> ...



Na ja was soll ich machen, die Räder in der Türkei kannste vergessen das ist Schrott.....durch die Bank weg.
Also mußte ich ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und war einmal am Strand laufen......puuuuääääh war heftig anstrengend.
Nächstes Hotel wird wieder ein Studio haben zum vernünftig trainieren.
Zum Körperfett......du meinst wohl eher zwischen 15-max 25% denn mehr erscheint mir ebbes zu viel......meinste nicht....?  (Moppelalarm....is nur Spass bitte nicht falschverstehen....  )
Hmmmmm, ich mag kernige Mädels....  
Diese Waagen taugen eh nix, wenn dann mit nem Caliper(Hautfaltendicke) oder was ich noch machen will...auf professioneller medizinischer Basis beim Doc oder Krankenhaus.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (11. Juni 2008)

Hochachtung Antiloope !

Bin in den letzten 4 Tagen, bei schneller fahrt, auf 185 km gekommen. (  gute 8 Stunden glaube ich )
Muß
mir angewöhnen, die Zeiten festzuhalten ! Und mittlerweile schaffe ich es unsere Halde zwei mal ( nur 65 hm auf max. 1500 m ) ohne absteigen zu bezwingen. Für Euch Cracks kein Problem, aber für so nen unsportlichen Kerl wie mich.....
Ich bin Stolz, wenn der ein oder andere schlanke Fahrer da verkackt ! 

mfG.

Daniel


----------



## Antiloppe (11. Juni 2008)

@Kai: ach so ich depp , na ja kann passieren, ich bin ja auch blond 
Und ich drücke dir die Daumen für morgen!

@stolli: Also das diese Waagen nix taugen weiß ich war ja nur zum Spass. Wo Körperfett bei Frauen liegen sollte, weiß ich wirklich nicht, ist bei Männern soweit ich weiß aber niedriger. Ich denke mit 25% liege ich da im Moment ganz gut (falls das auch nur annähernd stimmt), sieht man ja auch schon die 10 kg die weg sind, also eigentlich ist noch mehr weg, merke ich weil ich ja zeitgleich neue Muskeln aufgebaut habe. 
Tze, da sagt der Moppelalarm, ich lade demnächst mal neue Bilder von mir hoch, da wirste stauen was ich abgenommen habe. So   (Keine Sorge, ist auch nur Spaß)

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Boardercrime (11. Juni 2008)

13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm
09.04.2008 G. 83.1 KG BU: 85.0 cm
16.04.2008 G: 82.5 KG BU: 85.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
23.04.2008 G: 81.4 KG BU: 83.0 cm
30.04.2008 G: 79.6 KG BU: 82.0 cm
07.05.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
14.05.2008 G: 80.2 KG BU: 82.0 cm
21.05.2008 G: 80.9 KG BU: 83.0 cm
28.05.2008 G: 81.2 KG BU: 83.0 cm
04.06.2008 G: 81.2 KG BU: 83.0 cm
11.06.2008 G: 81.9 kG BU: 83.0 cm

Grrr..nächste Woche will ich endlich wieder mal unter 80 Kilo, das geht bei mir leider nur mit extremen Methoden.....


----------



## broker (11. Juni 2008)

Update

Alter: 38
Größe: 1,87m
Anfangsgewicht: ca. 125 kg (01.01.08)
Wunschgewicht: erstmal 100 kg (dann 96 kg)

Start (29.04.08): 120,4 kg
1. Woche (07.05.08): 119,7 kg
2. Woche (14.05.08): 118,8 kg
3. Woche (21.05.08): 117,5 kg
4. Woche (28.05.08): 116,6 kg
5. Woche (04.06.08): 116,3 kg
6. Woche (11.06.08): 114,9 kg (war abzusehen -- hatte ich Ende der letzten Woche schon)

Musste mich gestern Abend aber echt quälen. Ich habe eigentlich die ganze Tour mit mir gehadert ob ich nicht lieber Griechenland -- Schweden gucken soll. Sind dann aber doch noch 29 Gelände-Kilometer geworden.

Also zeigt euren Schweinehunden wo Bartel den Most holt.


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juni 2008)

gräm dich nicht zu sehr, du bist nicht der einzige, bei dem es momentan in die falsche richtung bergauf geht  

jetzt bin ich schon gute 14 tage geschrottet, liege viel flach, kann nicht aufs bike steigen und werde es auch noch weitere 14 tage nicht können, dafür aber kann ich um so mehr zum bäcker schlurfen und mich dort bei einem leckeren stückchen an die guten alten zeiten zurück erinnern.

die muskulatur schwindet und der bauch wächst ... hey, es könnte viel schlimmer sein


----------



## Boardercrime (11. Juni 2008)

Wäre ja nicht so schlimm wenn ich fressen würde wie ein bekloppter und nur auf dem Sofa rumhängen würde....aber jeden tag quälen und aufs fooden schaue gehts trotzdem schleichend mit dem Gewicht rauf,das nervt schon gewaltig!!
Vielleicht sinds ja nur Muskeln die wachsen wie wild...


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juni 2008)

versuch mal monatlich eine tendenz per ir-fettmessung festzustellen. kostet gerade mal 10 . vielleicht gehts dir dann besser


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> @Kai: ach so ich depp , na ja kann passieren, ich bin ja auch blond
> Und ich drücke dir die Daumen für morgen!


Einsicht 

Heute morgen habe ich verschlafen (mal wieder  ). Aber ich hatte nur 4 Stunden und habe mich dann auch nach der Schule noch "ohne alles" wiegen können. 73,00kg sagte sie mir. Vorher war es noch 75,25kg oder so. Von daher bin ich erstmal wieder froh. 
Na ja, aber in der nächsten Zeit soll das Wetter ja mehr nur so durchwachsen werden. Dann komme ich wieder nicht aufs Bike und nehme wohl wieder kräftig zu.   Na ja, dann muss ich halt mal ein bisschen disziplinierter beim Essen sein.

@ broker
Glückwunsch 

Die Frage EM oder MTB sollte sich in einem MTB-Forum ja eigentlich gar nicht stellen  Ich habe gestern vor der letzten Runde aber auch lange überlegt, ob ich sie noch fahren soll. Ich habe mich dann *dafür* entschieden. Allerdings habe ich nicht wegen der EM gezögert, sondern weil es stark nach Regen aussah (der dann zum Glück nicht kam  )

MfG Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

fühl mich grade nicht so fit und schraub den Sport daher etwas zurück... 
Heute ist Refeed-Day *gg*. 


Da ich ja vom Arzt offiziell als "fit" bezeichnet wurde, sollte ich mir mal Gedanken machen, warum ich mich trotzdem immer so schwach, langsam und unfit fühle?!
Der Arzt meinte, ich hätte eine überdurchschnittliche Ausdauer und bin sicher nicht krank, was Herz und Lunge angeht. 

Was meint ihr? Dann vielleicht doch mal LD?

Laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (11. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Da ich ja vom Arzt offiziell als "fit" bezeichnet wurde, sollte ich mir mal Gedanken machen, warum ich mich trotzdem immer so schwach, langsam und unfit fühle?!
> Der Arzt meinte, ich hätte eine überdurchschnittliche Ausdauer und bin sicher nicht krank, was Herz und Lunge angeht.
> 
> Was meint ihr? Dann vielleicht doch mal LD?



Hi Laura,

ich glaube vieles davon entsteht auch durch den Druck, den du dir selber machst. Vielleicht ist eine Leistungsdiagnostik da ganz gut um dir nochmal zu zeigen, dass du nicht so schlecht bist, wie du denkst.
Aber das hat dieses Ergebnis vom Arzt eigentlich auch schon gezeigt, du hast ne hohe Ausdauer und bist gesund.

Mal davon ausgehend, das das auch korrekt ist, musst du es vielleicht ganz einfach langsam angehen lassen. Ich bin auch ko, wenn ich mal ne Steigung rauf muss, wir haben hier ja so wenige. Vielleicht versuchst du mal in deiner Umgebung jemanden zu finden der auch MTB fährt und einfach mal mitfährt und sich das anschaut, vielleicht jagst du ja auch immer mit nem viel zu großen Gang die Steigungen hoch?

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. Juni 2008)

@Antiloppe: Ich nutze das kleine Blatt doch recht intensiv, wenns an die Steigungen geht  
Dass ich gesund bin, ist ja jetzt abgeklärt. Ich würde dann nur gerne wissen, was ich denn ändern kann, damit ich vielleicht irgendwann etwas schneller werde.



Ich dachte mir ich könnte den Sommer noch ohne viel Druck angehen (wie gesagt ist da sowieso kein Biken möglich) und mich mti Schwimmen und Laufen fit halten und dann Richtung Spätherbst mal ne LD machen?!
Ich will ja keine Höchstleistungen erbringen, ich würde nur gerne mal klitzekleine Erfolge sehen!


----------



## Harry_I (11. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir gestern das Spiel Griechenland-Schweden reingezogen.
Grottenschlechter Fußball, langweilig eine Zumutung. Wer (trotz Fußballinteresse) etwas anderes (z.b. biken) getan hat, der hat es richtig gemacht.

Ich saß aber nicht auf dem Sofa sondern auf dem Heimtrainer mit 200 Watt. (ich weiß, etwas wenig aber im Dach ist es ziemlich warm und Luft ging auch keine, außerdem wollte ich mich aufs Spiel konzentrieren können und nur so nebenbei strampeln).

Da das Spiel so uninteressant war, variierte ich mit der Trittfrequenz ein wenig. Normalerweise trete ich auf dem Heimtrainer so 95 Upm.
Nun probierte ich 120 Upm für 2 Minuten, dann mal wieder 60 Upm für 2 Minuten. 
Da die Watt voreingestellt sind, ändert der Energetics seinen Magnet-tretwiederstand entsprechend. Die Leistung welche ich trete bleibt also konstant. Auch mein Puls bleibt so bei 120-130 Schläge pro Minute. Lediglich bei über 110 Upm steigt er etwas an. Ist irgendwie logisch, da auch ohne Belastung durch die hohe Trittfrequenz ein gewisser Bewegungsaufwand da ist.

Wozu erzähl ich das eigentlich? Ich habe folgende Kuriosität festgestellt: 
*Je niedriger meine Trittfrequenz, um so höher mein Kalorieenverbrauch.*
Lt. Anzeige des Heimtrainers verbrauche ich bei 120 Upm nur 14 Cal/min, bei 60 Upm jedoch 22 Cal./min. 
Bei meiner Lieblingstrittfrequenz 95 Upm sind es 18 Cal/min.

Warum? Liegt es an dem Gerät? (Energetic CT.. für 250,- EUR mit Magnetischer Bremse. Keine Wirbelstrombremse)
Die gefühlte Leistungsabgabe bleibt schon konstant. Der Tretwiderstand wird je nach Trittfrequenz in 16 Stufen ständig automatisch angepasst.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Juni 2008)

@LauraPeter87

Ich dachte mir ich könnte den Sommer noch ohne viel Druck angehen (wie gesagt ist da sowieso kein Biken möglich) und mich mti Schwimmen und Laufen fit halten und dann Richtung Spätherbst mal ne LD machen?!
Ich will ja keine Höchstleistungen erbringen, ich würde nur gerne mal klitzekleine Erfolge sehen![/QUOTE]

Also weißt du was mir langsam auffällt.......du denkst nur negativ.....du hast doch schon bestätigt bekommen das du mit deiner Fitness überm Durchschnitt liegst......mann, mann besser kanns doch net sein.
Schmeiß mal die ganze Abnehmerei, guter Tag, schlechter Tag etc. übern Haufen und denk net soviel drüber nach....handle instinktiv.
Du weißt das du fit bist......also handle auch danach und Stress uffe arbeit oder Schule und wie auch immer haben oder hatten wir alle mal, aber deswegen wirft man die Flinte nicht ins Korn.

Also Angriff....druff und dewidderwie wir in Hessen sagen würden.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Unrest (11. Juni 2008)

Womit der Stolli Recht hat, hat er Recht.
Positiv denken, nicht so viel stressen und nach kleinen Dingen Ausschau halten.
Ich seh bei mir zum Beispiel ne Verbesserung darin, dass ich meinen Hausberg (210hm auf den ersten 2,5km jeder Tour) durchtrete, von Mal zu Mal schneller werde und von Mal zu Mal höhere Gänge fahre.
Auch meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit hebt sich - langsam aber stetig.
Du musst auf die kleinen Dinge achten, Laura!


Gruß
Michael
PS: Ich hab getrunken, viel getrunken, und bin grade dabei nüchtern zu werden... Gebt mir im Zweifel mildernde Umstände!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. Juni 2008)

@stolli: Das versuch ich doch? 

@Unrest: Das ist der Unterschied - ich merke auch diese kleinen Verbesserungen nicht - das ist doch genau das, was ich ändern möchte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juni 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab getrunken, viel getrunken, und bin grade dabei nüchtern zu werden... Gebt mir im Zweifel mildernde Umstände!


Dass war die klarste Antwort, die ich seit langer, sehr langer Zeit von dir gelesen habe. Weiter so. 

Aus Rücksicht auf deinen Zustand verzichte ich auf Fragen!  *du weißt ja eh nix*
@ LauraPeter87
Stolli und Unrest haben mit ihren Aussagen sicher recht- zumindest zu einem großen Teil. Probiere es doch einfach mal aus- zum Ideen holen ist dieser Thread doch da, oder etwa nicht?

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. Juni 2008)

Na ich fahr doch die letzten Wochen "einfach so" durch die Gegend, ohne mir zu Druck zu machen!
Ich nutze weder Tacho noch Pulsmesser, sondern fahr einfach so schnell wie ich kann und so wie es mir Spaß macht!

@stolli: Aus welcher meiner Aussagen deutest du denn, dass ich die Flinte ins Korn werfe?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Na ich fahr doch die letzten Wochen "einfach so" durch die Gegend, ohne mir zu Druck zu machen!
> Ich nutze weder Tacho noch Pulsmesser, sondern fahr einfach so schnell wie ich kann und so wie es mir Spaß macht!
> 
> @stolli: Aus welcher meiner Aussagen deutest du denn, dass ich die Flinte ins Korn werfe?









"fühl mich grade nicht so fit und schraub den Sport daher etwas zurück...
Heute ist Refeed-Day *gg*."


"Da ich ja vom Arzt offiziell als "fit" bezeichnet wurde, sollte ich mir mal Gedanken machen, warum ich mich trotzdem immer so schwach, langsam und unfit fühle?!"

Das zum Beispiel sind Aussagen die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, bei deinem Alter.......nun gut Flinte ins Korn war vielleicht etwas überzogen..okay.
Mal ein kleines Beispiel von mir......mich haben die Vereinskollegen immer geärgert beim RR-Fahren.....so nach dem Motto: Ja der Watz, Muskeln und keine Kondition, der Dicke etc, etc......
Vorallem der Mann von ich sag mal "Schwiegermama" hat immer rum gefrotzelt.
Da hat mich der heilige Zorn gepackt........
So dann hat der Stolli mal richtig trainiert.....und siehe da von den Jungs im Verein (die meisten Ex-Rennfahrer) fährt mir mit wenigen Ausnahmen keiner  mehr davon......und das letztes Jahr schon.
Heute heißt es nämlich.....mach ma langsam......dann kommen von mir die entsprechenden Kommentare.... 
Heute bekommen die Herren gezeigt "wo das Brötchen die Körner hat", hatte mir auch vorgenommen die 74er Strecke beim Henninger-Jedermannrennen unter 2 Stunden zu fahren......habs auch geschafft(1:55h) knapp 39er Schnitt....
Was ich damit sagen will das man Ziele braucht, und zwar gleich richtig und nicht nur gelangweilt vor sich hindümpeln. 
Vorallem aber nicht so viel Gedanken um Kleinigkeiten machen, ist doch sche...egal ob du ein kilo mehr oder weniger wiegst, wenn du fit bist ist das pupe.....glaubs mir.
Gruß und Kopp net hängelasse
Stolli

So jetzt geht der Stolli noch eine rauchen und dann gibts lecker Abendessen......endlich... hab Hunger wie ein Pferd.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. Juni 2008)

Dass ich nicht krank werden möchte, liegt daran, dass ich grade Klausuren schreibe und die möglichst auch ALLE schreiben sollte  
Außerdem geh ich morgen früh wieder schwimmen. 
Wollte es jetzt nur nicht unbedingt ausreizen.

Und wie gesagt - ich fahr grade frei nach Schnauze und nicht in irgendnem Pulsbereich. Ich shcätze mein Puls ist viel zu hoch (für GA und so) aber das ist mir jetzt mal egal. 

Ach ja, da nochmal was anderes: Könnte es sein, dass meine Pulsuhr "kaputt" ist? Beim Arzt hatte ich das Gefühl er ist auf ~160, dabei war er bei 136!
Nur mal so am Rande... 

Und wegen dem Gewicht - immerhin bin ich mit meiner Ernährung grade zufrieden, weil sie nicht so "zwanghaft" ist - ich muss nicht mehr 5 Tage im Voraus planen was ich esse... hab mir das zum Glück ein bisschen abgewöhnt und das tut mir ganz gut denke ich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juni 2008)

Halo zusammen.


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich nutze weder Tacho noch Pulsmesser, sondern fahr einfach so schnell wie ich kann


Vielleicht ist das das Problem. Ich fahre auch immer ohne Pulsmesser (habe ja auch keinen ). Trotzdem versuche ich, eine so geringe Intensität zu fahren, dass die Kraft für eine lange Zeit reicht, ohne leiden zu müssen. Ob das jetzt perfektes Training ist oder nicht, ist mir dabei egal. Auf jeden Fall erfüllt es seinen Zweck (ich nehme ab).
Wenn ich so schnell fahre wie ich kann, gehen bei mir auch in deutlich unter 2h die Lichter aus (und erstmal auch nicht wieder an ).

Wie hast du denn sonst immer trainiert/ Sport gemacht/nenn' es wie du willst 



stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> So jetzt geht der Stolli noch eine rauchen


   
So wirst du NIE ein ganz Großer 
Aber das hatten wir ja schon 

Bist du mit deinem "Abnehmen" nach dem Winter eigentlich fertig? Was wiegst du denn im Moment?

Gruß und allen einen angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## [email protected]!t (11. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe das vor langer zeit schonmal gefragt, nur keine richtige antwort bekommen.
ich bin eigentlich schon recht schlank 197cm / 85kg / 29j mache auch etwas kraftsport und kämpfe an einer recht dünnen speckschicht.
aber diese will eigentlich nicht weg, ich kann auch nicht hungern da ich sonst nicht mehr leistungsfähig bin (vorallem im kopf).

gibts irgendwelche techniken wie man ohne hungern auch dieses fett verbrennt ?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halo zusammen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das das Problem. Ich fahre auch immer ohne Pulsmesser (habe ja auch keinen ). Trotzdem versuche ich, eine so geringe Intensität zu fahren, dass die Kraft für eine lange Zeit reicht, ohne leiden zu müssen. Ob das jetzt perfektes Training ist oder nicht, ist mir dabei egal. Auf jeden Fall erfüllt es seinen Zweck (ich nehme ab).
> Wenn ich so schnell fahre wie ich kann, gehen bei mir auch in deutlich unter 2h die Lichter aus (und erstmal auch nicht wieder an ).
> ...




Hi, hi, für dich reichts noch Krällchen......     
Zur Zeit 97 kilo, knüppelhart versteht sich....  so um die 12% Fett in dem Dreh.....so passt das für mich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juni 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Zur Zeit 97 kilo, knüppelhart versteht sich....  so um die 12% Fett in dem Dreh.....so passt das für mich.


Ich habe 24 (!!!) kg weniger  und bin von "knüppelhart" weit entfernt.  
Was so ein Meter Unterschied oben raus doch ausmachen kann 

Gruß und Danke schön,
Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Juni 2008)

@LauraPeter87

Und wegen dem Gewicht - immerhin bin ich mit meiner Ernährung grade zufrieden, weil sie nicht so "zwanghaft" ist - ich muss nicht mehr 5 Tage im Voraus planen was ich esse... hab mir das zum Glück ein bisschen abgewöhnt und das tut mir ganz gut denke ich.


Das zum Beispiel hatte ich gemeint......endlich hast du schon mal einen Teil begriffen.....  
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe 24 (!!!) kg weniger  und bin von "knüppelhart" weit entfernt.
> Was so ein Meter Unterschied oben raus doch ausmachen kann
> 
> Gruß und Danke schön,
> Kai



    das ist wohl war, na ja wenn man nur ein Kopp größer wie ein Toastbrot ist....  
Das Avatarbild entspricht so meinem derzeitigen Zustand und das ohne große Anstrengung wohlgemerkt.....bin halt fleißig am fahren.
Obwohl das war vor dem Urlaub mit 98 kilo, jetzt 97 kilo.....langsam muß ich aufpassen das ich nicht zu schmal werde...... 

Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juni 2008)

@ stolli
Wäre nett, wenn du die Zitate irgendwie *kenn*_zeich_nen würdest 

@ LauraPeter87
_...ich muss nicht mehr 5 Tage im Voraus planen was ich esse..._
Warum das^^ eigentlich?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juni 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> das ist wohl war, na ja wenn man nur ein Kopp größer wie ein Toastbrot ist....
> Das Avatarbild entspricht so meinem derzeitigen Zustand und das ohne große Anstrengung wohlgemerkt.....bin halt fleißig am fahren.
> Obwohl das war vor dem Urlaub mit 98 kilo, jetzt 97 kilo.....langsam muß ich aufpassen das ich nicht zu schmal werde......
> 
> ...



Die Körpergröße ist so ohne weiteres nicht beeinflussbar. Kurz: ich bin unschuldig 

Zum Thema "ohne große Anstrengung":
Das machen ja auch nur Poser  *die ihre Bilder dann ins Netz stellen und so* 

Zum Thema: "bin halt fleißig am fahren"
Wollteste sagen dass ich ein fauler Sack bin  *auf einen Schwanzvergleich verzichte ich an dieser Stelle*

MfG Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die Körpergröße ist so ohne weiteres nicht beeinflussbar. Kurz: ich bin unschuldig
> 
> Zum Thema "ohne große Anstrengung":
> Das machen ja auch nur Poser  *die ihre Bilder dann ins Netz stellen und so*
> ...



Nee so war das net gemeint.....solltest mich besser kennen.....
Und zum Thema Poser.....hättest mich mal vor 10 jahren sehen sollen.....hättest dich schlapp gelacht...Kategorie "Hering"... 
Das du am trainieren bist weiß ich doch.....mal schauen wie es bei mir am Sonntag beim Rheingaumarathon läuft......hoffe es klappt so wie ich mir es vorstelle.....so jetzt aber wieder on topic.


----------



## Unrest (11. Juni 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> 197cm / 85kg / 29j  [...] kämpfe an einer recht dünnen speckschicht



Du bist größer als ich und wiegst 5kg weniger.... Du solltest dir Muskeln zulegen..
Das sollte dann auch nach und nach die "dünne Speckschicht" kaschieren, bzw. verschwinden lassen.

Was für ne dünne Speckschicht meinst du eigentich? Das ganz normale subkutane Fett? Wenn ja, dann kriegst du das nicht ohne dehydrieren/hungern weg und wenn du es weg kriegst, ists nicht wirklich gesund.
Aber mit so ner vagen Beschreibung kann man nicht wirklich viel anfangen..


@Kai: Ich habe etwas auf dem Rechner, das sich .kml nennt und einen gewissen Abschnitt des Fleyer Walds zeichnet...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juni 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Nee so war das net gemeint.....solltest mich besser kennen.....
> Und zum Thema Poser.....hättest mich mal vor 10 jahren sehen sollen.....hättest dich schlapp gelacht...Kategorie "Hering"...
> Das du am trainieren bist weiß ich doch.....mal schauen wie es bei mir am Sonntag beim Rheingaumarathon läuft......hoffe es klappt so wie ich mir es vorstelle.....so jetzt aber wieder off topic.


Über deine dummen  Kommentare rege ich mich schon lange nicht mehr ernsthaft auf. 
Du wolltest mir ja immer noch ein Foto aus dieser Zeit zukommen lassen  *Warte-ModusAn*...
Um ehrlich zu sein, läuft das Training nicht so toll (aber natürlich auch nicht schlecht  )
Wie soll es am Sonntag schon laufen? Natürlich hervorragend.  Mach se feddig!  Vorher sprechen wir uns aber sicher noch mal 
Meintest du nicht on topic^^?

MfG Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juni 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Kai: Ich habe etwas auf dem Rechner, das sich .kml nennt und einen gewissen Abschnitt des Fleyer Walds zeichnet...


Was ist denn ".kml"? Kannst du mir das zukommen lassen? Wenn ja, wie?
Nein, das ^^ ist kein Scherz- ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (11. Juni 2008)

kml ist das Routen/Wegpunkteformat von Google Earth..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juni 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> kml ist das Routen/Wegpunkteformat von Google Earth..


Gut zu wissen.
Kann ich mit den Infos auch was anfangen oder wie sieht das aus?
Kannst mir ja mal eine PN mit den Infos schicken.
Das gehört hier nämlich nicht her 

MfG Kai


----------



## Heffer (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Laura,



LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied - ich merke auch diese kleinen Verbesserungen nicht - das ist doch genau das, was ich ändern möchte!!!



Ach, da kann ich den anderen nur zustimmen: Erwarte die "Verbesserungen" nicht zu verkrampft von heute auf morgen, meist merkt man die kleinen Unterschiede garnicht sofort. Dazu bist Du in der Klausurenphase, was doch eh' immer ein Ausnahmezustand ist - war jedenfalls bei mir immer so. Ist dieser Druck erstmal weg, sieht alles bestimmt besser aus.
Die letzten Tage fuehlte ich mich auch ziemlich schlapp, viel Stress im Buero und ausserhalb. Meine Feierabendrunde heute (aus Zeitgruenden nur 30km flach, aber mit ordentlich Druck auf dem Pedal) war dagegen unerwartet, die Beine waren gut, der Kopf wurde frei, es machte einfach Spass, ueber die Feldwege zu fliegen und bei jedem Huegelchen aus dem Sattel zu gehen.   
Und laeuft's mal schlecht, ist's auch egal, denn "schlechtes" Training ist besser als keins und bessere Tage kommen bestimmt. Kopf hoch !

Viele Gruesse,
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (11. Juni 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Du bist größer als ich und wiegst 5kg weniger.... Du solltest dir Muskeln zulegen..
> Das sollte dann auch nach und nach die "dünne Speckschicht" kaschieren, bzw. verschwinden lassen.
> 
> Was für ne dünne Speckschicht meinst du eigentich? Das ganz normale subkutane Fett? Wenn ja, dann kriegst du das nicht ohne dehydrieren/hungern weg und wenn du es weg kriegst, ists nicht wirklich gesund.
> Aber mit so ner vagen Beschreibung kann man nicht wirklich viel anfangen..



weis nicht genau was subkutanes fett ist, nach kurzem googeln denke ich aber nicht das es das ist. wenn ich mich nach vorne beuge gibt es am unterbauch eine 2-3 cm speckrolle im durchmesser.
ich bin im bereich brust und bauch einfach nicht definiert das ist alles.


----------



## Google (11. Juni 2008)

@[email protected] Nach längerer Internet und Threadabstinenz muß ich lesen, dass Du schlimm gestürzt bist  Glücklicherweise ist nicht Schlimmeres passiert und ich wünsch Dir besten Genesungswünsche vom Google, der gerne mit Dir auf Touren geht  

Hau Dir nur die Stückchen rein, die wirst Du nach Deiner Genesung brauchen  

Grüße

Google

Ps. und meld Dich mal wieder


----------



## Unrest (11. Juni 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> weis nicht genau was subkutanes fett ist, nach kurzem googeln denke ich aber nicht das es das ist. wenn ich mich nach vorne beuge gibt es am unterbauch eine 2-3 cm speckrolle im durchmesser.
> ich bin im bereich brust und bauch einfach nicht definiert das ist alles.



Genau das Problem habe ich auch und weißt du was das ist?
Das ist Haut mit Bindegewebe, Subkutanfett etc., die sich noch nicht zurückgebildet hat.
Ich nehme an, dass du das eine oder andere Kilo abgenommen hast und das noch gar nicht so lange her ist!?
Die Haut wird sich nach und nach zurückbilden, aber das dauert - wenn mene Recherchen korrekt waren - bis zu 1 Jahr...
Betrachte dich als nicht allein, mich wurmts auch. =)


----------



## Senatorin (11. Juni 2008)

Wenn er aber extrem viele Kilos abgenommen hat, wird sich die Haut nicht mehr zurückbilden, auch nicht nach 1 Jahr.

Oder was meinst Du warum soviele Fettschürzen wegoperiert werden?


----------



## Unrest (11. Juni 2008)

Weil bei vielen Leuten das Bindegewebe gerissen ist, sich Narben gebildet haben und diese sich nicht zurückbilden.

Bei seiner (und meiner) Größe kann man aber gut 5-10kg verlieren/draufbekommen, ohne, dass das Bindegewebe reißt/die Haut sich nicht mehr zurückbildet.


----------



## Senatorin (11. Juni 2008)

Diese Hautlappen die man nach grossem Gewichtsverlust hat, sind immer noch mit Fettdepots gefüllt die lediglich nicht mehr genutzt werden.
Die Haut ist soweit gedehnt das Sie sich aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr zurückbilden kann.

Ich kann Dir sagen das ich aus Erfahrung spreche ich hab über 30 Kilo abgenommen, und das viel zu schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (11. Juni 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Diese Hautlappen die man nach grossem Gewichtsverlust hat, sind immer noch mit Fettdepots gefüllt die lediglich nicht mehr genutzt werden.
> _Ich habe nie was anderes behauptet.. _
> 
> Die Haut ist soweit gedehnt das Sie sich aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr zurückbilden kann.
> _Sagte ich doch..  Hab da sogar mit nem befreundeten Arzt drüber gesprochen._



Kommentare im Zitat. 

Zu den 30kg: RESPEKT!


----------



## Senatorin (11. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob man da Respekt zollen kann.

Ich hab immer 67 Kilo gewogen, bis mein damaliger Frauenarzt mir die falschen Hormone gab, und somit hatte ich innerhalb 9 Monaten 30 Kilo zugenommen. Bis dato konnte ich alles essen, wenn es sein musste 5 Pizzen am Tag! 

Und heute? Brauch ich es nur anschauen, und nehme zu  

Diese SCh**** 30 Kilo mehr, haben mich Jahre gekostet, wo ich unzufrieden war und beschissen aussah, ein Fussball war gegen mein Gesicht nichts!

Und heute muss ich immer wieder aufpassen, da sobald mein körper der Meinung ist: Huhu ich brauche jetzt aber mehr Fett, dann zieht er sich das rigoros! 
Mein Hausarzt sagt das man dagegen nix machen kann!

Deswegen hab ich mich dann zu einer Nahrungsumstellung entschlossen, und Sport viel Sport, da wo ich sonst so ein Muffel war!


----------



## Unrest (11. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, dass es verdammt viele Leute gibt, die in einer solchen Situation einfach aufgeben und dann dick bleiben oder gar noch dicker werden. Ich sag dazu nur mal "Adipositasrate in Deutschland"..
Dass du was geändert hast ist vor diesem Hintergrund sicherlich mehr als respektabel..! 

Klar ists jetzt natürlich doof, dass du nicht *einfach so* wieder futtern kannst, was du willst, aber auch damit kommt man klar, denke ich.
Denn nicht nur beim Sport, sondern auch beim Essen gibt es einen inneren Schweinehund den es niederzuringen gilt und das schaffst du scheinbar ja auch. 

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Abend noch,
Michael


----------



## [email protected]!t (11. Juni 2008)

ich wiege seit jahren soviel, war füher mal auf 78 und letzten winter (2007) mal auf 90kg , also gross abgenommen habe ich nicht.


----------



## Senatorin (11. Juni 2008)

Ich denke ja auch es gibt einen Unterschied, ob man schon immer ein wenig moppelig ist, oder immer *relativ* dünn bis normal gewichtig.
Denn für mich war das schlimm dick zu sein, selbst meine Ausbildungsmeister haben mich richtig mit blöden Sprüchen bombardiert: Na Salat wieder in der Babywanne zubereitet!

Und das stinkt Dir dann gewaltig.
Aber als ich mal wieder beim MDK war und um eine Op gebeten habe ( man beachte ich wog 72 Kilo), wurde dann in der Begründung geschrieben: 

Die Patientin ist akut adipös!!!

Jawoll und das mit 72 Kilo bei 1,76m


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. Juni 2008)

@Kai: Hab ab und zu mal so Phasen, in denen ich alles sehr genau plane, was mit dem Essen zu tun hat. Jetzt ist es eher so, dass ich zwar grob plane, was ich so essen will, aber wenn ich halt was nicht da hab, gibts was anderes, oder ich geh noch einkaufen. Hab tendenziell auch weniger da, was auch kein Nachteil ist.


@Heffer: Ich spreche von den letzten 4 Jahren, nich Tagen oder Stunden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Hab ab und zu mal so Phasen, in denen ich alles sehr genau plane, was mit dem Essen zu tun hat. Jetzt ist es eher so, dass ich zwar grob plane, was ich so essen will, aber wenn ich halt was nicht da hab, gibts was anderes, oder ich geh noch einkaufen. Hab tendenziell auch weniger da, was auch kein Nachteil ist.


Kurz noch mal eben nachhaken:
D. h., es gibt/gab Zeiten, da konntest du mir donnerstags sagen, was du am Dienstag essen wirst? 
Was versprichst du dir denn da für einen Vorteil von? Also weniger Kcal hat das Essen dadurch nicht  Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Was versprichst du dir davon?

Gruß und Danke im Voraus,
Kai


----------



## Heffer (11. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Heffer: Ich spreche von den letzten 4 Jahren, nich Tagen oder Stunden



Schon klar  Die Granularitaet ist wohl noch zu klein, ein bis zwei Wochen sind wohl realistischer


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juni 2008)

@ LauraPeter87: eine LD würde auf jeden fall auch spezifische schwächen aufdecken. und mit entsprechend systematischem training könntest du diese definitiv ausbügeln. 

in jedem fall lohnt sich eine LD aber auch nur dann, wenn du im anschluss an diese auch trainierst. denn die werte stellen immer nur einen aktuellen stand dar, dessen tendenz sich innerhalb von 1-2 monaten schon ändert.

dabei muss das training gar nicht hart sein, denn die jeweiligen trainingsbereiche haben ja unter- und obergrenzen und dann kannst du ruhig an den unteren grenzen in den jeweiligen trainingsbereichen kurbeln. alles kein problem. und nur so kannst du auch sicher erfahren, ob du dein defizit mit entsprechendem training relativieren kannst. wenn nicht, dann ist echt was körperliches schuld am misserfolg. 

und negativ eingestellt bist du auch nicht finde ich. ich kenn dich jetzt ja ein klitzekleinesbisschen. im gegenteil, du siehst die dinge schon im richtigen kontext und daher der realität ins auge, die du dann zu deinem gunsten beeinflussen möchtest. flinte ins korn werfen geht echt anders ...

-

@ stollenreifenheizer: "_hatte mir auch vorgenommen die 74er Strecke beim Henninger-Jedermannrennen unter 2 Stunden zu fahren......habs auch geschafft(1:55h) knapp 39er Schnitt...._" geil! super! das freut mich jetzt sehr     ... dass ich trotz unaerodynamischer plautze schneller bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






































"_Und zum Thema Poser.....hättest mich mal vor 10 jahren sehen sollen.....hättest dich schlapp gelacht...Kategorie "Hering"..._" heißt das etwa, dass du eigentlich gar nie zu den endomorphen körpertypen gezählt hast? wenn nicht, und du nicht fett warst: was bewegt dich hier in diesem thread, wo augenscheinlich 99 % aller beiträger aufgrund ihrer körperlichen konstitution unter einer gewissen fettleibigkeit leiden, ständig, andauernd, aber auch immer wieder zu betonen, was du dir in dein großes maul stopfen kannst?         

nee mal im ernst, das mit dem großen maul ist jetzt nur spaß und ich hoffe, du verstehst das auch so, gell?          

ja, ok! ein wenig recherche bestätigt meine annahme (sorry, dass ich das damals nicht gelesen habe, bin erst ein paar wochen später dazugestoßen), dass du - technisch gesehen - hier gar nicht herumstänkern darfst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










"_Zum Körperfett......du meinst wohl eher zwischen 15-max 25% denn mehr erscheint mir ebbes zu viel......meinste nicht....?  (Moppelalarm....is nur Spass bitte nicht falschverstehen....  )
Hmmmmm, ich mag kernige Mädels...._" wie meinstn das jetzt? hart im kern, oder was? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mein vorzeitiges fazit: positives denken ist immer ok! aber manchmal sollte man auch nicht so dämlich sein nicht erkennen zu können, dass selbst das positivste denken gewisse negative situationen nicht negieren kann und hier und da im dialog, mit vor allem unbekannten bekannten, wenigstens ein fitzelchen restempathie bewiesen werden sollte.

-

@ Google: guuude! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so gegen ende des monats werde ich mich wieder aufs bike trauen, um am main entlang zu radeln. aber wahrscheinlich alleine, weil erst mal langsam. sind bis dahin ja 4 wochen pause bzw. 800 kilometer verlust 

auf jedenfall werde ich mich früher oder später wieder einer heimfahrt ab sachsenhausen, gerbermühle, isenburger schloss oder fähre rumpenheim anschließen.

gelände ... ich weiß noch nicht. die schulter will nicht so, wie ich es gerne hätte.

-

zurück zum thema: inspiriert durch eine aussage von Antiloppe neulich und ein paar zurückgelesenen beiträgen von sekt88, habe ich meinen grundumsatz berechnen lassen und werde die nächsten 2 wochen peinlichst darauf achten, eiweiß im bereich von 1-1,5 g/kg gewicht zu mir zu nehmen und den rest der energie über ausreichend fette und mäßig kohlenhydrate zu beziehen. vorgestern habe ich herumgetestet und gestern den ersten tag in dieser weise durchgezogen.

folgende proteinquellen werden es:


whey protein (kenn ich noch nicht, ist das erste mal)
quark (20 %ig)
flusskrebsschwänze (knacken schön)
tofu (gar nicht mal so übel, wenn richtig in der pfanne gebraten)
eier (0815)
thunfisch in sonnenblumenöl (ist nicht so trocken und das fett brauch ich eh)

allerdings habe ich gestern eine wiedersprüchlichkeit in dieser philosophie entdeckt und weiß noch nicht, ob das jetzt auf einen rechenfehler meinerseits oder aber auf einen eventuell verlangsamten stoffwechsel beruht. aber: interessante ernährungsform ohne gelüste auf zucker jeglicher art.

falls es wen interressiert: zu der ungereimtheit schreibe ich im laufe des tages noch etwas und könnte ein paar meinungen zu ähnlichen oder aber auch gerade entgegengesetzten erfahrungen gebrauchen.


----------



## Doesel (12. Juni 2008)

mal ein Update von mir:

leider nix neues, stagniere gerade etwas.. liegt zum einen daran dass ich wieder fast normal esse (ok, fast keine Süßigkeiten, versuche weniger Kohlenhydrate zu mir zu nehmen). Auf der anderen Seite halte ich das Gewicht aber ungefähr, dank des Sports schätze ich... Schade dass nicht schon 20kg weniger sind, dann wäre ich jetzt zufrieden wenn das Gewicht stehen bliebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (12. Juni 2008)

@Kai: vielleicht nicht so extrem, aber ja, ging in die Richtung. Es war oft so, dass ich zum Beispiel heute (Donnerstag) überlegt habe, was ich denn am Sonntag essen könnte. Als Single-Haushalt ist das dann alles recht kompliziert, da man ja das Einkaufen planen muss, aber nicht zu viel kaufen sollte etc pp! Das eigentliche Problem war, dass ich beispielsweise nicht am Freitagabend nach Hause fahren konnte (also zu meinen Eltern) ohne zu wissen was es am Samstag oder Sonntag zu essen gibt! 
Weißt du, was ich mein? Zur Zeit kann ich mehr oder weniger "in den Tag hineinleben", was das essen angeht. Da ich viel Obst/Gemüse kaufe, kann ich das natürlich nicht ewig rumliegen lassen. Aber wenn ich heute keine Lust auf Kirschen habe, esse ich sie halt morgen. 
Ich mach mir um das Essen allgemein weniger Gedanken. 
Hoffe das war jetzt einigermaßen verständlich.

@rossi: Danke   Ich weiß, dass ich nicht der Optimismus in Person bin, aber es war schon schlimmer  

Daher die LD auch erst im Spätherbst, da ich da etwas trainiert bin und danach auch weitertrainieren kann.


----------



## Nickensen (12. Juni 2008)

Tschuldigung Mr. X-Rossi, aber wie um alles in der Welt schafft man denn einen 39´Schnitt bei fast 2 Stunden Rennen ??? Und das mit nem Epic ??? Bist Du ein Profi, oder lebe ich fern ab der Realität ?!? 

Ist ja MONSTERSCHNELL !!! Wenn das so richtig ist, erblasse ich vor Neid und ziehe meinen Helm !

Wieviel wiegt dein Epic comp ? Ist das wesentlich leichter als ein XC comp in Serienaustattung ?


----------



## Unrest (12. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass ers Rennrad genommen hat... 
Ausserdem wars nicht rossi mit dem 39er Schnitt, sondern der Muskelberg


----------



## tschobi (12. Juni 2008)

Aber rossi scheint ja noch schneller zu sein


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> gräm dich nicht zu sehr, du bist nicht der einzige, bei dem es momentan in die falsche richtung bergauf geht
> 
> jetzt bin ich schon gute 14 tage geschrottet, liege viel flach, kann nicht aufs bike steigen und werde es auch noch weitere 14 tage nicht können, dafür aber kann ich um so mehr zum bäcker schlurfen und mich dort bei einem leckeren stückchen an die guten alten zeiten zurück erinnern.
> 
> die muskulatur schwindet und der bauch wächst ... hey, es könnte viel schlimmer sein



 das scheint ansteckend zu sein, tausche schon seit 5 Wochen Muskel gegen Fettmasse ein


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> das scheint ansteckend zu sein, tausche schon seit 5 Wochen Muskel gegen Fettmasse ein



Ich seh's grad mit Schrecken  






Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juni 2008)

@ laura: hast du ein ergometer daheim, sodass du im notfall nicht vom wetter abhängig bist? ab oktober/november ist dann ja fast wieder sense mit sonnenschein und schönem wetter und wenn man ganz viel pech hat, wie im letzten jahreswechsel, dann kommt noch viel wind und nässe dazu. ich sorge diesmal mit einem ergometer vor. so einen krampf wie den letzten winter mach ich nicht nochmal mit.

@ Nickensen & Unrest & tschobi : genau! so ungefähr. klar nicht mit dem epic. meins wiegt aktuell 12,4 kg und selbst mit bestem willen und den schnellsten slicks käme ich mit dem epic nie und nimmer auf einen 39,5er schnitt.

@ Stefan_Yoah: hats dich auch zerrissen oder bist du gerade nur etwas inkonsequent? weil inkonsequenz schmerzt ja beinahe mehr, als jede verletzung, das kenne ich nur zu gut  

-

aber vom eiweißkonsum bin ich angenehm überrascht. ich wühle mich auch gerade durch ein pumper-forum, da dort ja auch die ein oder andere wertvolle information zu holen ist. und die sind echt alle so unterwegs: reinschieben, verdrücken, einfahren, stopfen, fressen, mampfen, vertilgen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... gut, es gibt natürlich auch vereinzelt positive ausnahmen, die man durchaus ernst nehmen kann. neee, spaß gell! ihr wisst ja, wie ich das jetzt meine, mümümü 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




die ungereimtheit macht nach längerer studie des pumper-forums eventuell dann doch noch sinn. aber das ist alles noch so neu und viel an breiter information, dass ich das erst mal eine weile beobachte, dokumentiere und dann nochmal damit komme.

in diesem sinne, stay hungry
rossi






p.s. oha! sehe das bild jetzt auch. ist ja bitter   . gute besserung!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich seh's grad mit Schrecken
> 
> Was ist denn passiert?



Übern Lenker gegangen, dabei Handgelenk gebrochen ein Band abgerissen und eine Tossy 1  evtl. 2 zugezogen.

Bin 2 Stunden in der Notaufnahme rum gelaufen und die einzige richtige Diagnose, (Handgelenk gebrochen) wurde dann nach 3 Std. gestellt, das hatte ich allerdings auch schon bei der Anmeldung gesagt, da man es nicht übersehen konnte.
Dann wurde ich 3 Tage ruhig gestellt und nach dem der behandelnde Arzt einfache Fragen zur weiteren Behandlung nicht beantworten konnte, bin ich da raus spaziert und hab zum Glück einen sehr Kompetenten gefunden.
Laut Spital hätte ich nen Schlüsselbeinbruch, nur komisch das der Bruch aufn Röntgen bild 5mm vorher startet und einen ganzen CM hinter dem Knochen im Gewebe endet

Das Handgelenk wurde nach einer Woche nochmal nachgebrochen und mit Nägeln / Drähten fixiert, da das Krankenhaus es schief zusammen wachsen hätte lassen...

Dienstag bekomm ich das Metall raus geholt und dann in 2 Wochen wohl Krankengymnastik...


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Übern Lenker gegangen, dabei Handgelenk gebrochen ein Band abgerissen und eine Tossy 1  evtl. 2 zugezogen.



So'n Scheiß  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (12. Juni 2008)

@STefan: Gute Besserung!

@x-rossi: Nein, sowas besitz ich leider nicht. Letzten Winter konnte ich eigentlich fast immer fahren, auch wenn ich mir teilweise wirklich den A* abgefroren habe!
Aber der Hinweis ist gar nicht schlecht,... nur ist das Problem, dass ich in meiner WG sowas einfach aus Platzgründen nicht mitnehmen kann. 
Hm...


----------



## x-rossi (13. Juni 2008)

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
----------------------------
freitag 30.05.2008 - ??,? kg (unfall!)
freitag 06.06.2008 - 81,2 kg
freitag 13.06.2008 - 81,1 kg (low-carb)


----------



## Instantcold (13. Juni 2008)

Update:

Alter: 25
Größe: 1,80m
Startgewicht: 103 kg (30.04.2008)
Ziel: 80 kg beim Gewicht
und bis zum Jahresende beim Körperfett unter 20 %

Start: 30.04.2008 103 kg
1. Wo 07.05. 102 kg
2. Wo 16.05. 101 kg (Fettmessung: 26,4%)
3. Wo 23.05. 101 kg
4. Wo 30.05. 100 kg
5. Wo 05.06. 099 kg (Fettmessung: 24,5%)  
6. Wo 13.06. 099 kg

Fühle mich gut, mein Puls geht beim GA1 Training nicht mehr so weit hoch wie noch zu Beginn.

Euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## ThK (13. Juni 2008)

So....
Diese Woche dann mal die letzte böse Woche ausgebügelt *gg*

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg) 
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg)  
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)


----------



## sekt88 (13. Juni 2008)

nur weil ich lange hier nicht gepostet habe:

42 Jahre, 184 cm, etwa 7.5% KF

13/06/2008: 77kg

Ziel 10/07/2008----->74Kg


----------



## LauraPeter87 (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

am Montag gehts wieder auf die Waage. 

Hatte gestern eine spontane Idee - hab mir überlegt vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal nen Triathlon zu versuchen. Kurzdistanz... 
Mein Schwimmpensum beträgt grade ca. 3 Mal die Woche je 2000 m und das klappt ganz gut, muss nur an der Atemtechnik arbeiten, dann sollte das auch im Freiwasser irgendwie klappen, die Kurzdistanzen sind ja meistens 400 oder 500 Meter. 
Radeln müsste auch klappen. Nicht schnell aber ich glaube ich würde ankommen. 
Und Laufen werde ich im Sommer sowieso wieder anfangen. 

Ich weiß, das ist hier etwas OT, aber hier "kenn" ich euch mittlerweile ein bisschen und hoffe auf kompetente Antworten  

Hat jemand von euch schonmal sowas gemacht? 

Ich glaub ich fänds echt spannend  

Laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern eine spontane Idee - hab mir überlegt vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal nen Triathlon zu versuchen. Kurzdistanz...
> Mein Schwimmpensum beträgt grade ca. 3 Mal die Woche je 2000 m und das klappt ganz gut, muss nur an der Atemtechnik arbeiten, dann sollte das auch im Freiwasser irgendwie klappen, die Kurzdistanzen sind ja meistens 400 oder 500 Meter.
> Radeln müsste auch klappen. Nicht schnell aber ich glaube ich würde ankommen.
> Und Laufen werde ich im Sommer sowieso wieder anfangen.
> ...


Hallo Laura.

Na das ist doch ein super Trainingsziel.  
Das entspricht auch meinen Plänen. Allerdings will ich mir bedeutend mehr Zeit mit der Durchführung lassen und auf die große Distanz (3,8km schwimmen; 180km Rad fahren; 42,195km laufen) gehen. In den nächsten 10 Jahren wird das aber sicher nichts. 
Gemacht habe ich sowas noch nicht.

Hast du denn ein triathlonfähiges Rad?
Wie groß sind denn die Distanzen auf der Kurzdistanz (genau/ungefähr)?
Also den Plan finde ich auf jeden Fall schon mal großartig. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (14. Juni 2008)

Hi Kai, 

danke für deinen Zuspruch  

So ein bisschen durch die Gegend zuckeln - das krieg ich auch mit nem Jahr Vorbereitung hin... ich geh da ja ganz bescheiden ran  

Die Distanzen sind meistens 500 m Schwimmen (teilweise auch 400 oder 700...), 20 km radeln und 4-5 km laufen!

Habe nur mein MTB - keine Ahnung in wie weit das tauglich ist. Allerdings gibt es ja einige "Volkstriathlons" und ich denke da müsste das machbar sein. Oder?!

Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juni 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
Ja, schon, aber mit gescheihtem Material geht es noch besser. 
Man muss sich halt informieren, was der Veranstalter vorschreibt. Allerdings ist man mit einem MTB *IMMER * langsamer als mit einem Triathlonbike. Einen Vorteil hat man auf keinen Fall  Und 20km sind auch mit einem MTB machbar  Der Nachteil ist allerdings enorm, kann ich mir vorstellen. ICH würde von ca. 6-7km/h ausgehen.
Aber die Idee deshalb aufgeben? NÖÖÖÖ 
Ich wünsche dir schon mal viel Spaß bei der Vorbereitung. 
Wichtig ist halt einfach, sich vorher zu informieren, was man an Fahrrädern nehmen darf 

Das Laufen macht am Ende sicher Laune 
Kannst ja mal berichten, wie es mit der Vorbereitung aussieht.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Es gab doch mal Leute, die sich für stern tv innerhalb kurzer Zeit auf einen Triathlon vorbereitet haben. Mind. die Meisten, wenn nicht alle, haben es auch geschafft (soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe war es die Großdistanz). Wenn selbst die (-> Übergewichtige, Raucher,...) das schaffen, ist das doch wohl für dich überhaupt kein Problem, oder?


----------



## LauraPeter87 (14. Juni 2008)

@Kai: das war ja jetzt vorerst mal ne Idee von mir... und ich denke wegen den 20 km wird es sich kaum lohnen, sich ein Rad zu kaufen. Da muss es halt mein MTB tun. Ich würd ja nur gern mal schauen wie sich so ein Triathlon anfühlt  
Hehe, und über das schaffen oder nicht schaffen reden wir dann hinterher nochmal


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: das war ja jetzt vorerst mal ne Idee von mir... und ich denke wegen den 20 km wird es sich kaum lohnen, sich ein Rad zu kaufen. Da muss es halt mein MTB tun. Ich würd ja nur gern mal schauen wie sich so ein Triathlon anfühlt
> Hehe, und über das schaffen oder nicht schaffen reden wir dann hinterher nochmal


Ja ich weiß, nur eine Idee   aber wer weiß?  
Nee, wegen den 20km braucht man kein neues Rad, das ist richtig. Aber wer sagt denn, dass es bei den 20km bleibt?  Du denkst einfach zu negativ 

Ich sehe dich jetzt schon auf der Zielgeraden- ungeschwitzt und im vorderen Drittel platziert 
Aber ob du wirklich mal einen Triathlon machst, hängt natürlich von dir ab. 

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß (bei was auch immer  ),
Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (14. Juni 2008)

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/AERIUM-HPC_id_20888_.htm

Sieht schnittig aus. 

Dazu noch das hier: 

http://www.aquaris.at/shop/ProductD...shop/ProductTree.php?CategoryID=105&PPP=&SP=0


   


@Kai: Ich selbst seh mich nach 3 Armzügen im Getümmel untergehen und die Triathlon-Idee schnell wieder begraben


----------



## x-rossi (14. Juni 2008)

@ laura: hat dein jetziges mtb scheibenbremsen? dann lass dir doch einen 28" rennradlaufradsatz für 200  basteln und bau den ins mtb. das past meistens ganz gut und du bist viel schneller und kannst energie einsparen.

also, wenns ums geld gehen sollte ... ^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo Laura.


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/AERIUM-HPC_id_20888_.htm
> 
> Sieht schnittig aus.
> 
> ...



Und das nötige Kleingeld willst du finden oder wie habe ich mir das vorzustellen?  Hast du heue Nacht Zahlen geträumt?  Was kommt denn als nächstes? America's Cup? 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Ich selbst seh mich nach 3 Armzügen im Getümmel untergehen und die Triathlon-Idee schnell wieder begraben



Ich seh dich in dem Moment eine Spinatdose aus dem Schwimmanzug holen.. Der Rest ist Geschichte 

Denk noch mal drüber nach und halte uns auf dem Laufenden 
Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (14. Juni 2008)

@x-rossi: Ja hab Scheibenbremsen. Aber das was du da schreibst klingt kompliziert  

@Kai: willst du mich etwa demotivieren? Das mach ich doch schon selber 
Ha das Rad ist schick, oder etwa nicht?! Wenn ich jetzt anfang zu sparen... nee lieber nicht 



Meeeeei das is ja auch noch über ein Jahr Zeit bis dahin. Aber ich glaub ich bin motiviert


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: willst du mich etwa demotivieren? Das mach ich doch schon selber
> Ha das Rad ist schick, oder etwa nicht?! Wenn ich jetzt anfang zu sparen... nee lieber nicht
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, dass Rad sieht gut aus. Damit fällt man auf jeden Fall auf 
Aber du kannst dir das Bike sparen- du gehst ja eh baden 

Ich glaube, da hat dir jemand beim Login über die Finger geschaut! Dass klingt ja positiv, nach "ich werde... schaffen". Das kann nicht von dir persönlich kommen- ausgeschlossen! 

@ x-rossi
Aber 200,- für 20km sind immer noch happig  Ja, gut, Wiederverkaufswert,... aber trotzdem. Na ja, sie wird schon wissen, was sie macht 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (14. Juni 2008)

@Kai: Woran meine plötzliche Albernheit (ich will es mal nicht Optimismus nennen) liegt, weiß ich auch nicht.  




Außerdem werd ich dann auch mal 120  für so nen schicken Einteiler investieren müssen. Aber ab September gibts ja mehr Gehalt  

Ach ja, da ergibt sich ja gleich noch ne neue Motivation, die auch wieder die Verbindung zum Fred schafft: Also 52 Kg müssen drin sein, sonst sieht das Anzüglein bei mir extrem nach Presswurst aus  

Allerdings... oh nee, ich denk jetz lieber mal nich weiter... (Würde nur wieder zu pessimistischen Gedanken führen).


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Woran meine plötzliche Albernheit (ich will es mal nicht Optimismus nennen) liegt, weiß ich auch nicht.


 ? 
Also am Sonnenschein kann es nicht liegen   Sie scheint zwar, aber man sieht es nicht. 
Vielleicht hast du einfach die tiefschwarze Brille (das Gegenstück zur rosaroten Variante  ) mal abgelegt und siehst das Leben jetzt in einem wahrlich neuen Licht 



LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ach ja, da ergibt sich ja gleich noch ne neue Motivation, die auch wieder die Verbindung zum Fred schafft: Also 52 Kg müssen drin sein, sonst sieht das Anzüglein bei mir extrem nach Presswurst aus


Ganz bestimmt, ganz schlimme Presswurst  
Au man, 52kg. Hoffentlich ist es am Triathlon-Tag nicht allzu windig 
Wobei: Wenn er günstig kommt, riecht es nach Stockerl 

Mal sehen, was du morgen so zu dem Thema sagst 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Aufhören zu denken, bedeutet aufhören zu leben


----------



## LauraPeter87 (14. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ganz bestimmt, ganz schlimme Presswurst
> Au man, 52kg. Hoffentlich ist es am Triathlon-Tag nicht allzu windig
> Wobei: Wenn er günstig kommt, riecht es nach Stockerl



Ich könnt das Anzüglein ja mal bestellen und mich reinzwängen (hab nen starken Bruder, der hilft sicher) und dann reden wir nochmal übers Thema Presswurst 



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was du morgen so zu dem Thema sagst



Du kennst mich aber schon gut    

Morgen früh gehts erstmal wieder zum Schwimmen. Bei 8 Grad is wenigstens nich so ein Gedränke im Freibad


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. Juni 2008)

@LauraPeter87

Hey geil, supie du hast endlich ein Ziel......klasse.
Na siehste geht doch, jetzt wird an der Umsetzung gearbeitet.....
Tria-Rad kannst für die kurze Distanz auch ein umgebautes Rennrad nehmen, is billiger.....vielleicht leihen....?
Und mit 52 kilo mußt aufpassen das es dich nicht von der Strasse weht, setze das was du jetzt hast in stabile Ausdauermuskulatur um.....dan isses perfekt.
Rennrad geht mit Triaaufsatz für´n Lenker, denn 20 km sind ja net viel da brauchst dir ja nicht gleich ein Profigerät kaufen.
Könntest dir aber auch Slicks auf´s MTB ziehen, weiß aber nicht ob das zugelassen ist.
Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und Spass vorallem aber Power die du aber eh schon hast.
Halt uns aber mal auf´m laufenden, bin ma gespannt wie es bei dir läuft.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Stucka (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo! Ich hab mittlerweile 3 Volkstriathlons absolviert, den ersten im zarten Alter von 49, mittlerweile in ich 51 und das macht wirklich Spass! Ist eine ganz neue Körpererfahrung, die drei Disziplinen hintereinander wegzumachen. Bisher waren das immer 500 Meter Schwimmen (für mich persönlich die reine Katastrophe...), 20 KM Radfahren (Rennrad ist schon angesagt) und zwischen 5 und 7 Kilometern Laufen. Da jeder Starter in irgendeiner Disziplin seine persönliche Stärke hat, mischt sich das Feld laufend. Ich hab z.B. beim Radeln viele Plätze gut gemacht, obwohl ich beim Schwimmen (Brust!!!) bei den Letzten war. Bisher hab ich dann beim Laufen die Position halten können - im Prinzip auch egal, wo man letztendlich landed. Beim Volkstriathlon ist das Ergebnis irgendwie nicht so wichtig, obwohl man gerne persönlich.....na, ihr wisst schon. Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Gefühl, die Ziellinie zu passieren. Beim ersten Mal hab ich noch richtig Bammel gehabt, man weiß ja gar nicht, wo man steht. Jetzt nehm ich das recht locker. Die Mitteldistanz (1500 Schwimmen, 90 Radeln, Halbmarathon) würde ich nie schaffen, da eben Schwimmen mein privater Killer ist. Groß vorbereitet habe ich mich gar nicht, 2x Hallenbad, MTB/Rennrad und einige Laufeinheiten, das wars. Billiger Einteiler über Roseversand. Schwimmmütze gibts bei der Anmeldung eh gratis. Beim Volkstriathlon waren meist so um die 200 Leute am Start. 30 Minuten später wurde dann der richtige (Allgäu-Triathlon) gestartet, 1500 Starter, gigantische Stimmung. Einfach anmelden und mitmachen, wird schon klappen, allein der Starttermin ist schon sehr entscheidend für Trainingsmotivation. Gruß Stucka


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juni 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
Wir sind schon ein Schritt weiter als du, hast du gemerkt? 

Jetzt hast du ja im Grunde schon alles an Wissen, was du brauchst. So einfach ist das. 
Jezt musst du dich nur noch anmelden und abräumen. 

Hast du denn jemanden, der dir ein RR leihen kann?
Wäre ja, wie man so hört, von Vorteil  Es geht ja nicht um den ness-Faktor sondern ums Ergebnis. Von daher kannst/solltest du das MTB daheim lassen 
Wann ist denn der Triathlon?

Bei 8° ins Freibad klingt schon so richtig nach Triathlon-Vorbereitung. Die ganzen Poser sind nämlich woanders (Ghettosonne,...). Hol dir keine Erkältung 

Was der Stucka alterstechnisch Jenseits von allem D) schafft, sollte doch für dich kein Problem sein, oder?
Mal sehen ob die Müh' morgen schon für die Katz' war. Ich hoffe nicht.

Angenehme Nachtruhe,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Somnium (14. Juni 2008)

Nur weil hier gerade die Distanzen durcheinander geworfen werden:
Regulär ist Folgendes
Sprintdistanz: 500 Schwimmen, 20 Rad, 5 Laufen
(Olympische) Kurzdistanz: 1500, 40, 10
Mitteldistanz (Half-Iron, 70.3) : 2000, 90, 20
Langdistanz ("Ironman") : 3800, 180, 42
und dann folgen die Ultra-Distanzen.

Das die Entfernungen so nicht immer umgesetzt werden, ist ein anderes Thema.

Bei tiefergehendem Interesse schaut doch mal auf http://www.3athlon.info oder http://www.triathlon-szene.de/forum vorbei.


----------



## Antiloppe (15. Juni 2008)

Samstags-Status, heute mal Sonntags

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Samstag 03.05.2008 - 89,2 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 10.05.2008 - 87,5 kg (-1,7)
Samstag 17.05.2008 - 85,5 kg (-2,0)
Samstag 24.05.2008 - 85,0 kg (-0,5)
Samstag 31.05.2008 - 83,8 kg (-1,2)
Sonntag 08.06.2008 - 82,7 kg (-1,1)
Sonntag 15.07.2008 - 82,5 kg (-0,2)

Kein Wunder bei der letzten Woche aber völlig ok. Nächste Woche greife ich wieder an.

@Laura: Super  . Das finde ich mal ne gute Idee. Ich drück dir die Daumen und wünsche dir vor allem viel Spaß, denn ich finde das ist das wichtigste an der ganzen Sache. Es sollte Spaß machen, ist ja Freizeit.

@x-rossi: darfst du eigentlich schon wieder aufs Rad?

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juni 2008)

moin Antiloppe,

leider noch nicht. ich muss jetzt erst wieder die schultermuskulatur stärken nachdem ich es jetzt mit ach und krach geschafft habe aus der typischen schonhaltung herauszukommen. ausserdem ist die die schulter an den jeweiligen endpunkten ihres bewegungsradius noch um ein paar grad eingeschränkt und bewegungen an diesen stellen noch mit schmerzen verbunden.

aber das wird wieder. und ab dem 23.06. kann ich endlich wieder zur arbeit und hoffe, wieder anpacken zu können. mir fällt hier die decke auf den kopf. bürojob hätt ich letzte woche schon gekonnt. aber da bin chemie-arbeiter bin, wäre mir wohl bei allen tätigkeiten, die an meinem arbeitsplatz anfallen, die schulter weggeflogen.

grüße
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Juni 2008)

@stolli:     Über 2 Ecken kenn ich jemanden, der mal Rennrad in der Dt Nationalmannschaft gefahren ist - vielleicht kann der mir Tipps geben oder mir irgendwie ein RR zum Leihen verschaffen. Ich werd mal anfragen...

@stucka: Und ich dachte ich gehör mit meinen 22 Lenzen nächstes Jahr schon zum alten Eisen bei den Trias  
Allgäu - wo genau? Is auch so meine Ecke...

@Kai: Heute warens wieder 8 Grad... und diesmal sogar 2500m *stolzbin* Nee, Poser sind bei dem Wetter wirklich keine im Freibad  

@Somnium: Die Distanzen kenn ich so auch, allerdings schwankt das bei den Volkstriathlons wirklich. Schwimmen 400 - 800, Radfahren 20-25, Laufen 4-6... 
Aber sollte für mich alles irgendwie machbar sein *hoff*

@rossi: Dann mal noch gute Besserung... das wird schon wieder und dann kannste wieder angreifen!



Ihr seht also, auch heute ist mein Plan noch nicht über Bord geworfen  

Zum Termin: Nächstes Jahr *g* -> ab Juni gehts ja eigentlich los. Da könnt ich mir vorstellen, das schonmal anzutesten. Im August und September gibts dann noch 2 tolle Veranstaltungen - da schwimmt man nämlich auf der Bahn *freu*. Hab nämlich die Befürchtung, dass ich bei dem Schwimmer-Gedränge ganz schnell ganz weit unter Wasser bin  

Habe mir vorgenommen, gegen Herbst mal die Rollwende in Angriff zu nehmen. Denke das ist ganz gut, da ich ja jetzt doch immer noch am Bahnende "Pause machen" kann. Hab ne Freundin die seit Jahren schwimmt, auch wettkampfmäßig, vielleicht hilft sie mir dabei, wäre glaub ganz hilfreich.

Würde dann gerne bis Ende des Jahres wieder in Form kommen (weiß nicht wie das im Sommer wird) und dann ab Januar bis März hab ich wieder relativ viel Zeit zum Schwimmen (und wenige Klausuren). 
Und für April bis Juni hab ich 23 Tage Urlaub   
Mensch, wie weit ich schon wieder denke


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @stolli:     Über 2 Ecken kenn ich jemanden, der mal Rennrad in der Dt Nationalmannschaft gefahren ist - vielleicht kann der mir Tipps geben oder mir irgendwie ein RR zum Leihen verschaffen. Ich werd mal anfragen...


Auch wenn ich nicht direkt gemeint war. 
Das hört sich doch schon mal super an. Dass "oder" noch gegen ein "und" getauscht und schon geht es zur Sache. 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @stucka: Und ich dachte ich gehör mit meinen 22 Lenzen nächstes Jahr schon zum alten Eisen bei den Trias
> Allgäu - wo genau? Is auch so meine Ecke...


Was hast du denn erwartet? 13-Jährige? Du bist noch ein ungeschliffener Diamant.  Du bist doch noch jung. Ein Triathlon kann man auch "im gesetzteren Alter" noch mit Erfolg schaffen.


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Heute warens wieder 8 Grad... und diesmal sogar 2500m *stolzbin* Nee, Poser sind bei dem Wetter wirklich keine im Freibad


8°?  Warm ist sicher anders. 
Die 2500m sind doch schon mal super. Viel mehr als du brauchst. Rad fahren sollte auch klappen  und fürs Laufen musst du dir halt ein paar Körner sparen und dann klappt das auch. 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Somnium: Die Distanzen kenn ich so auch, allerdings schwankt das bei den Volkstriathlons wirklich. Schwimmen 400 - 800, Radfahren 20-25, Laufen 4-6...
> Aber sollte für mich alles irgendwie machbar sein *hoff*


400-800m Schwimmen? Was ist denn das für eine Angabe? Dann können sie die Distanzen beim Schwimmen doch direkt weglasen 
Viele Veranstalter sind halt gerne mal zu Scherzen aufgelegt. 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ihr seht also, auch heute ist mein Plan noch nicht über Bord geworfen


Ja sehe ich, bin ganz erstaunt  


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Zum Termin: Nächstes Jahr *g* -> ab Juni gehts ja eigentlich los. Da könnt ich mir vorstellen, das schonmal anzutesten. Im August und September gibts dann noch 2 tolle Veranstaltungen - da schwimmt man nämlich auf der Bahn *freu*. Hab nämlich die Befürchtung, dass ich bei dem Schwimmer-Gedränge ganz schnell ganz weit unter Wasser bin


Du willst jetzt dann auch gleich 2 "Triathlonsens"  in Angriff nehmen oder sehe ich das gerade falsch? Dann lohnt sich das Training natürlich erst recht 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Habe mir vorgenommen, gegen Herbst mal die Rollwende in Angriff zu nehmen. Denke das ist ganz gut, da ich ja jetzt doch immer noch am Bahnende "Pause machen" kann. Hab ne Freundin die seit Jahren schwimmt, auch wettkampfmäßig, vielleicht hilft sie mir dabei, wäre glaub ganz hilfreich.


Scheinst ja einige helfende Hände in Reichweite zu haben (Ex-Nationalmannschaft Rennrad; wettkampferprobte Schwimmerin; einen starken Bruder zum Anziehen ,...)


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Würde dann gerne bis Ende des Jahres wieder in Form kommen (weiß nicht wie das im Sommer wird) und dann ab Januar bis März hab ich wieder relativ viel Zeit zum Schwimmen (und wenige Klausuren).
> Und für April bis Juni hab ich 23 Tage Urlaub


Na das hört sich ja auch schon mal super an  In 23 Tagen kann man sicher noch mal super an den Schwachstellen arbeiten und dann bist du aber sowas von topfit oder soll ich sagen topfitterer 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Mensch, wie weit ich schon wieder denke


Ich würde noch einen Schritt weitergehen:
Wie war's? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (15. Juni 2008)

Moin!

Find den Thread hier toll und die Leistungen die viele hier bringen echt super! Leute macht weiter so!  

Ich wollt mich hier nun auch mal outen, daher mal kurz was zu mir:
Ich heiß Frank, bin 22 Jahre alt (noch) und beruflich als KFZ-Elektriker tätig. Feste Freundin ist seit fast 4 Jahren vorhanden und dementsprechend hab ich mich auch recht wenig um meinen Körper gekümmert - meine Freundin legt da nicht so wert drauf ob ich jetzt 5Kg mehr auf den Rippen hab. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, als ich sie damals vor 4 Jahren kennen gelernt hab, stand ich richtig gut im Training. Hatte damals n Korb von nem anderen Mädel bekommen und danach aus frust wieder richtig gas gegeben und bis auf 69Kg abgenommen. Naja, das ganze ging dann im Lauf der Jahre wieder auf so 73-74Kg hoch, was eigentlich auch ganz ok war. Jedoch mach ich nun seit diesem Jahr ne Weiterbildung vom Betrieb aus, zum sog. Service-Techniker und sitz deswegen alle paar Wochen in Unterschleißheim bei München auf Lehrgängen. Und da gibts dann halt lecker Frühstück im Hotel, im Schulungszentrum dann wieder Frühstück und warm Mittagessen und abends geht man dann halt meist irgendwo mit allen Mann was essen - nur bewegen tut man sich kaum. Fazit war, dass mir irgendwann mal aufgefallen ist, das ich fast nimmer in meine Arbeitshosen pass. Also am So abend mal den Body vermessen und mit erschrecken festgestellt, das ich sowohl an Bauch und Po rund 7cm mehr Umfang messen konnt  
Mo morgen hab ich mich dann mal auf die Waage gestellt (hätt ja auf so 77Kg geschätzt) und dann sehn dürfen, das ich stolze 80Kg drauf hab  
Das war dann entgültig zu viel für mich - Ernährung wurde gleich wieder um sämtliches Süsszeug erleichtert und mehr Obst organisiert, ich war dann Mo abend gleich Joggen, Di abends mit den Skates unterwegs und Do wieder Joggen. Gestern hatte ich leider keine Zeit, da ich n Pannentraining auf der Arbeit geleitet hab (für Kunden) - aber heut werd ich wohl ne Radtour drehn. Will mir jetzt auch n neues Bike kaufen (Transalp Stoker III) und dann da wieder Gas geben, da mir das Biken eigtl. am meisten Spass macht. Ich weiss zwar noch nicht, wieviel ich schon abgenommen hab (wiegen steht erst morgen früh aufm programm), aber ich find man siehts jetzt am Bauch schon - nach nur einer Woche. Wobei ich auch durch meinen Job nen ordentlich Kcal durchsatz hab.

Noch n paar "technische" Daten:
Alter: 22 (noch n paar Wochen)
Größe: 174cm
Startgewicht 9.6.08: 80Kg
Sportarten: Joggen, Inlineskaten, Biken und hoffentlich auch bald wieder Indoorklettern

Grüße an alle - Frank


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo Frank. 

80kg ist doch Fliegengewicht 
Schön, dass du jetzt wieder mit biken anfängst, weitermachst,... nenne es wie du willst 
Was willst du denn wieder wiegen?
Mach am Anfang auf keinen Fall zu viel. Aber wenn du schon mal gut im Saft gestanden hast, wirst du ja alles wissen, was es braucht, um wieder ganz schnell auf ein gutes Gewicht zu kommen. Von daher wünsche ich dir viel Spaß bei deinem Vorhaben. Das ist ja bekanntlich das wichtigste. 
Der Erfolg kommt dann schon von ganz alleine 
Wenn ich lese, was du an Sportarten hier angibst, dürfte es bei dir recht schnell gehen. Bei mir kommt nach Biken lange Zeit nix. Dann geht es mit Fußball gucken weiter 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Halte uns auf dem Laufrenden


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Juni 2008)

@Frank: Herzlich Willkommen in unserem tollen Fred  
Bei dir ist ja noch nichts verloren - das kriegst du sicher ziemlich schnell auf die Reihe!
Hier findest du wirklich gute Tipps und viel Unterstützung!

@Kai: Ach je, das mit der Auswahl des ersten Triathlons gestaltet sich echt schwierig   Werde heute Abend nochmal stöbern. Den ersten im Juni wär schon toll, und wenns mir Spaß macht, können dann ja noch ein paar folgen  
Hehe, potenzielle Helfer hab ich genug, das stimmt - jetzt muss ich nur ab Herbst fleißig trainieren 
 



Hab übrigens grade in ner Ausschreibung gelesen, dass da keine "Armstützen" oder wie diese Teile heißen, erlaubt sind! Also gibt es Triathlons, die keine Triathlon-Räder erlauben?! 

Ach ich weiß auch nicht... vielleicht sollte ich gegen Herbst doch mal über die Anschaffung eines Rennrads nachdenken?!


----------



## Antiloppe (15. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> leider noch nicht. ich muss jetzt erst wieder die schultermuskulatur stärken nachdem ich es jetzt mit ach und krach geschafft habe aus der typischen schonhaltung herauszukommen. ausserdem ist die die schulter an den jeweiligen endpunkten ihres bewegungsradius noch um ein paar grad eingeschränkt und bewegungen an diesen stellen noch mit schmerzen verbunden.



Oh ha, das hört sich ja noch ziemlich böse. Dann weiter gute Besserung und auf das du bald wieder auf dem Bike sitzt.

Was ich dich eh noch Fragen wollte:
Irgendwo auf den ersten 200 Seiten dieses Threads hattest du mal was von einem ganz leckeren Salat geschrieben, ich habe irgendwas mit Waldorf-Salat und Pilze im Kopf? Ich finde das nicht mehr, weißt du was ich meine und kannst mir das Rezept geben? Ich fand der hörte sich lecker an und der ist mir gestern beim Kochen wieder eingefallen.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Ach je, das mit der Auswahl des ersten Triathlons gestaltet sich echt schwierig   Werde heute Abend nochmal stöbern. Den ersten im Juni wär schon toll, und wenns mir Spaß macht, können dann ja noch ein paar folgen
> Hehe, potenzielle Helfer hab ich genug, das stimmt - jetzt muss ich nur ab Herbst fleißig trainieren
> 
> 
> ...


Dann verzichte auf die Auswahl und lege eine Triathlon-Saison ein 

Dass dir beim Triathlon selbst keiner helfen kann, hast du auch schon sehr schön verstanden.  Jetzt kannst du dich voll und ganz der Umsetzung widmen 

Wo ist "*da*"?
Das wäre doch super, wenn die nicht erlaubt wären, oder? Dann verringert sich dein Nachteil? Oder hast du doch Pläne in Richtung Triathlon-Rad?
Ob es Triathlons ohne Triathlon-Räder gibt weiß ich nicht.

Na ja, ein Rennrad ist sicher nicht schlecht. Aber fürs Gelände eher ungeeignet  Für das Rennen und auch fürs Training so ist es aber sicher nicht schlecht. Für mich wäre das aber nichts. Aber ich habe ja auch noch ein paar Jahre Zeit 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Juni 2008)

@Kai: Ich bin ja eigentlich ein Rennrad-Gegner  
Zum Einen, weil ich die Rennradler nicht versteh, die immer wie die Kranken auf den STraßen rumfahren und zum Andern, weil ich glaub 1000 Tode sterben würde, wenn ich das selbst auch machen würde!!!
Diese LKWs, die mit 30 cm ABstand an einem vorbeirauschen - Hilfe!!!!

Aber so fürn Triathlon wär das halt schon nicht schlecht. Besser als ein MTB. Ich würde dann halt immer Sonntagmorgens um 5 trainieren gehen, da sind noch nich so viele Autos unterwegs  

Ach ich weiß auch nich *seufz*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Ich bin ja eigentlich ein Rennrad-Gegner
> Zum Einen, weil ich die Rennradler nicht versteh, die immer wie die Kranken auf den STraßen rumfahren und zum Andern, weil ich glaub 1000 Tode sterben würde, wenn ich das selbst auch machen würde!!!
> Diese LKWs, die mit 30 cm ABstand an einem vorbeirauschen - Hilfe!!!!
> 
> Aber so fürn Triathlon wär das halt schon nicht schlecht. Besser als ein MTB. Ich würde dann halt immer Sonntagmorgens um 5 trainieren gehen, da sind noch nich so viele Autos unterwegs


Ich bin auch Rennrad-Gegner - simma schon zwei 
Aber mit "auf der Straße fahren" habe ich nicht das geringste Problem 

Ja, für so einen Triathlon wäre das schon ein großer Vorteil. 
Sonntags um 5 würde ich aber trotzdem lieber schlafen.  Musste halt zusehen, dass du die Autos/LKW's überholst 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ach ich weiß auch nich *seufz*


Ach, LauraPeter ist auch hier. Wer hat sich denn in deinem Namen hier angemeldet?
Wir tuen jetzt einfach so, als hättest du das nie gesagt, okay? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Juni 2008)

Hab übrigens einen Grund vergessen: Ich finde Rennräder tendenziell hässlich. 
Wobei das hier schon okay wäre: http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/244/824/contessa_speedster
Kostet diesmal auch keine 4.000 Euronen 

@Kai: Nich gleich bockig werden - das is mein Part


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juni 2008)

waldorfsalat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ganz einfach und geht schnell: 


ca 150 g sellerie über eine feine reibe reiben.
salzen, pfeffern
1 el zitronensaft, 3 el buttermilch drauf
5 walnusskerne im mörser zerkleinern (oder die kerne im küchentuch mit einem hammer bearbeiten, lol)
1 apfel über eine reibe reinreiben

der salat ist bei entsprechender menge ein guter sattmacher mit kaum kcal. durch den apfel werden de verdauungssäfte angeregt und der sellerie ist durch seine faserige struktur ist in der lage, blutfette aufzunehmen und unverdaut zur ausscheidung zu transportieren bzw in der lage, fetten hauptgerichten die schwere zu nehmen.

edit! mit pfeffer und salz musst du vorsichtig sein. zu viel von beidem und der salat schmeckt nicht so gut zu wenig und es schmeckt zu lasch. äpfel lieber von süßer sorte. musst ein paar mal experimentieren.


----------



## Stucka (15. Juni 2008)

Nochmal zum Thema (Volks-) Triathlon. Da brauchst du nun wirklich kein Triathlon-Rad, ein Mittelklasse-Rennrad kostet nicht die Welt. Für mich ist Rennradfahren das perfekte Training für MTB. Ich fahre im Lauf einer Saison so ca. 5-7 große Marathons im süddeutschen Raum mit (Oberstdorf, Tegernsee, Oberammergau usw.) und schau, dass ich viele Grundlagen-Kilometer auf dem Renner runterbringe, die allermeisten davon auf Nebenstraßen. RR und MTB schließen sich absolut nicht aus - im Gegenteil! Im Winter dann Spinning oder Rolle, perfekt! Ich war vor Jahren mehr so Richtung Fitness-Studio orientiert. Seit ca. 10 Jahren bin ich aber absoluter Fan von Ausdauersportarten (Laufen, RR, MTB). Mittlerweile habe ich durch ERnährungsumstellung (kaum mehr Fleisch, viel Salat, extrem viel Obst usw.) 25 Kilo abgenommen, fühle mich saugut und bin mit 51 wesentlich fitter, als ich mit 35 je war. Seit ca. 3 Jahren bin ich ziemlich stabil bei 75 Kilo plus/minus 1 KG. Seit ich kein Bier mehr trinke (nur noch alkfreies Weißbier) habe ich auch keine Heißhunger-Attacken auf deftiges Futter mehr. Perfekt für mich ist auch Trockenobst und ab und zu ein schönes Stückchen KUchen oder ein Eis (habe ich früher absolut nicht gemocht). Die Umstellung ist mittlerweile total zur Normalität geworden, einmal in der Woche kann ich dann wirklich reinfuttern was ich will, das tut dem Köpfchen ganz gut. Bloß nicht zu Ernst nehmen, etwas entspannt an das Thema rangehen und alles entwickelt sich.....lasst euch Zeit, genießt die Zeit beim Sport. SChönen Sonntag noch, Gruß Stucka


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (15. Juni 2008)

Hoi!

So, nachdem es heut mal wieder sehr bescheidenes Wetter hat und ich feststellen muss, dass mein altes Bike weder Flaschenhalter noch Trinkflasche hat, hab ich das mit dem Biken bleiben lassen. Hab dann wieder die Turnschuhe geschnürt und bin meine "Hausrunde" gelaufen. Inzwischen ging das schon wieder innerhalb von 30Min - anfang der Woche warens noch 45Min. Hab mir danach dann mal aus interesse das Trekkingrad von meinem Dad geklaut und bin die Strecke nochmal schnell geradelt, weil ich sehn wollt wie weit ich gejoggt bin. Waren genau 5,2Km - ich denk, das passt ganz gut für den Einstieg. Ich werd die Strecke nächste Woche wohl nochmal in der Form laufen und ab dann im 2 Wochentakt verlängerungen dranbauen. 

Ich werd wohl nächste Woche die Bestellung mit Transalp24 klar machen, dann kann auch bald wieder richtig geradelt werden. Freu mich schon, mal wieder durch den Pfälzer Wald zu jagen  

Naja, jetzt steht erst mal Geschirr spülen aufm Programm und dann gehts langsam ans Abendessen machen - gibt mal seit ner Ewigkeit wieder einen Salat (wobei ich da so einfach Sachen wie Eisbergsalat mit Gurken und Tomate bevorzuge).

Bin mal echt aufs Wiegen morgen früh gespannt - ich werde berichten  

Grüße - Frank

PS: Wunschgewicht gibts in dem Sinn keins - ich will mich einfach wieder wohl fühlen. Traum wär natürlich vom Waschbärbauch zum Waschbrettbauch, aber ich denk die nötigen Übungen (Situps usw.) werden mir wohl zu schnell langweilig. Wenn ichs auf die 73Kg von letztem Jahr schaff, bin ich schonmal sehr zufrieden.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Juni 2008)

@Stucka: Das klingt toll! Man merkt, dass du Spaß an der Sache hast   Das mit dem "ein mal in der Woche alles futtern" kenn ich und find ich gut  

@Frank: Noch so ein Hochmotivierter hier  




Im Mai gabs hier in der Nähe nen Tria - wenn der nächstes Jahr auch wieder stattfindet, könnte das meine Premiere werden. Distanz 0,4 - 19 - 6 und die Schwimmerei is im Becken, was natürlich erstmal toll wäre. 

Werde in 2 Wochen mal ein Rennradl testen. Mein Dad hat in der Schule welche (er is Lehrer). Sind zwar keine super-duper-Geräte aber ich will ja nur mal testen wie das so is und ob ich damit überhaupt klar komme!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
So so, ein Lehrerkind. 
Na dann hat sich die Finanzfrage ja schon erledigt (bis zu dem Punkt bitte nicht zuuu ernst nehmen  ).
RR in der Schule finde ich krass. Warum haben wir sowas nicht? 
Aber na ja.

Jetzt sind wir terminlich schon im Mai.  Aber nicht, dass sich die Termine überschneiden. Erst war er im Juni rum, jetzt ist er schon im Mai und im März ist er im Februar gewesen oder so 
Na ja, das kann mir ja was geben. 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon über den Triathlon-Bericht 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Juni 2008)

@Kai: Bin zudem brav (immerhin ein bisschen) Geld verdienende Studentin und hab mein MTB selbst bezahlt  
Bei Mai bleibts dann aber auch   Hoffentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2008)

@LauraPeter87
Das mit dem "Bike selber bezahlt" würde ich von mir auch gerne behaupten 
Du hast als Mietnomadin immerhin den Vorteil, dass du praktisch keine Mietkosten hast 
Aber passt schon. Es geht hier nicht darum , die Frage zu klären, wer irgendwelche Räder o. ä. bezahlt, sondern es geht darum, dich bestens auf den Triathlon Anfang nächsten Jahres  vorzubereiten 
Und das geht in keinem Thread besser als hier 

Gruß Kai


----------



## veno (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo, ich habe am 1.1.08 den Thread angefangen, zu lesen, ich bin nun durch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2008)

veno schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe am 1.1.08 den Thread angefangen, zu lesen, ich bin nun durch


Schön zu hören 
Und, bist du jetzt eine Ecke schlauer?


----------



## Kupferle (16. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @
> 
> Hab übrigens grade in ner Ausschreibung gelesen, dass da keine "Armstützen" oder wie diese Teile heißen, erlaubt sind! Also gibt es Triathlons, die keine Triathlon-Räder erlauben?!




Die Lenker sind meistens bei Windschattenrennen verboten-und Windschattenfahrer("Lutscher") sind bei den meisten Trias nicht gut angesehen...
Aber ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß es bei einer Volksdistanz aus Sicherheitsgründen verboten ist mit Auflieger zu fahren 

Was mir am Tria Training gefällt, ist die Ausgeglichenheit!
Wobei ich in letzter Zeit vorwiegend Rad gefahren bin...


----------



## Unrest (16. Juni 2008)

91,2.... *heul*
Ich hätte eindeutig nicht auf die Waage steigen sollen....


----------



## LauraPeter87 (16. Juni 2008)

@Kupferle: Danke für die Info... aber ein Tria-Rad is mir ohnehin zu teuer. Wenn, dann wirds vielleicht ein Rennradl. 

@Unrest: Aufgrund einer solchen Befürchtung bin ich heute nicht auf die Waage gestanden  
Aber wer weiß - das ist meist nur eine Momentaufnahme und vielleicht hast du morgen schon wieder ein Kilo weniger drauf. 
Also lass dich nicht runterziehen, auch wenns doof klingt und ich sowas eigentlich nicht sagen dürfte  



Bei mir gehts Morgen auf die Waage. Hoffe, dass ich ne 56 vorne dran hab. Für ne 55 wirds vermutlich nicht gereicht haben, irgendwie könnte ich zur Zeit ständig essen   (und tu's leider auch manchmal)


----------



## Unrest (16. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ja schon erwartet, dass das Gewicht hoch geht.. 
Chaostag -> Saufen
Tag danach -> "Reha" der Mineralien etc..
Abiball -> Saufen
Und der Sport blieb auf der Strecke..

So muss ich mich dann halt diese Woche ein wenig quälen, obwohl ich erkältet bin..


----------



## Antiloppe (16. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> waldorfsalat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich wirklich lecker an, ich versuche mich da mal dran und experimentiere mal ein wenig rum.

Danke.  

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (16. Juni 2008)

Moin!

Ich war heut morgen auch auf der Waage gestanden:

Von 80.5 Kg letzten Mo auf 79Kg heute morgen

Ich denk das lief ganz gut für die erste Woche. Später gehts gleich wieder laufen, das is abends nach der Arbeit am einfachsten. Hoff nur, dass es nicht anfängt zu regnen - schaut nicht gut aus im moment. Ansonsten kann ich nur hoffen, dass es weiterhin so gut läuft.

Gruß - Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (16. Juni 2008)

@Frank: Super  
Jaja, das Wetter spielt grade nicht wirklich mit. Allerdings ist mir das so noch lieber... ich geh im Sommer nach Rumänien und wenn ich mir mal so ein Klimadiagramm anschaue -  

@Unrest: Mach lieber langsam bei der Erkältung. Lieber gesund und ein paar Gramm zu viel drauf als dann bald richtig krank...


----------



## Antiloppe (16. Juni 2008)

Achtung Durchbruch !!!  

Folgendes ist passiert:

Ich war einkaufen für den Waldorfsalat von x-rossi und stand an der Kasse und konnte es nicht sein lassen, zack da fällt doch ein Mars Delight (220 kcal habe ich inzwischen rausgefunden) in den Korb.

Ja ich weiß bis hierher ist das noch kein Durchbruch, aber der kommt nun.

Ich aufs Rad und auf dem Weg nach Hause den Riegel gegessen. 
:kotz: IIIIIII, war son Zeug immer schon so süß?
Es hat einfach nicht geschmeckt, bäh, war das ekelig. Dabei habe ich das früher immer geliebt, egal wie süß.

Ich habe euch das bisher ja immer nicht geglaubt, dass einem sowas mal zu süß sein kann, aber anscheinend gibt es das tatsächlich.

Ich finde das super super super         

Hoffentlich bleibt das so, ich habe nix dagegen wenn Süßes nun zu süß ist.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juni 2008)

@ Antiloppe
Aber nicht dass "Brechen" im Sinne von :kotz: zur Gewohnheit wird 

Da hat wohl jemand den Schalter umgelegt, wa? 
Also mich freut es für dich  Ich habe sowas ähnliches vor Sundern mit Nutella erlebt. Da wollte ich mir vor dem Rennen mal noch mal richtig was gönnen und dann schmeckt mir das gar nicht  Sicher etwas übertrieben, aber ich habe mir mehr davon versprochen 

Wenn ich viel Sport mache vergeht mir aber auch die Lust auf Süßes. Oder soll ich sagen verging. Im Moment bin ich nämlich von diesem Effekt irgendwie weit entfernt  Aber hier lacht die Sonne vom Himmel, so dass ich sicher die Tage wieder gut was auf dem Rad reißen kann. Ich werde berichten 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Surfmoe (16. Juni 2008)

Ich will auch hier reinschreiben.. Hab mir über den Winter ein wenig was angefuttert und das muss wieder runter  

Daten:

25 Jahre, w, 167 und 59kg.. dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich recht kräfitg gebaut bin und viel Muskulatur habe und das Fett drüber macht sich net gut  
Da müssen bis Ende Juli noch 2-3 Kilos runter.. aber ich ess einfach extrem unregelmäßig und teilweise ungesund, weils anders schlecht geht..

Rad: Cube Rahmen mit vielen Bauteilen  Alternativ Giant STP


----------



## Antiloppe (16. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Antiloppe
> Aber nicht dass "Brechen" im Sinne von :kotz: zur Gewohnheit wird
> 
> Da hat wohl jemand den Schalter umgelegt, wa?
> ...



Nene, keine Sorge, da mag ich Essen an sich ja viel zu gerne, als das ich das dann wieder so loswerden wollen würde.

Ob das der Schalter war wird man sehen, ich werde sicher auch weiter Schokolade essen, aber nicht in den Mengen wenn es mir zu süß ist und das wäre super. Vorher kannte ich das gar nicht, das etwas zu süß sein kann.

Das mit Sport die Lust auf Süßes vergeht, hatte ich bei euch ja schon öfter gelesen, aber nie selbst so erlebt. Und ich bezweifle auch ein wenig, dass es daran liegt, die letzten 2 Tage war gar nix mit Sport. Habe super Muskelkater (vom Streichen  ). Kann ja wohl nicht sein, 1,5 Stunden laufen oder 3 bis vier Stunden radeln kein Problem, aber fünf Stunden Streichen und ich gehe am Stock ...

Also ich glaube eher das mit dem "zu süß" kommt weil ich inzwischen nicht mehr so viel Süßes esse und das vielleicht einfach nicht mehr gewohnt bin?


Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juni 2008)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Ich will auch hier reinschreiben.. Hab mir über den Winter ein wenig was angefuttert und das muss wieder runter
> 
> Daten:
> 
> ...



Noch son Kandidat, den es bei einem Hauch von Wind verweht. 
Willkommen 

2-3kg entsprechen einem guten Stuhlgang  Kurz: Das ist doch gar nichts. Dennoch wünsche ich dir gutes Gelingen. 

Viel Spaß im besten Thread der IBC 
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Kann ja wohl nicht sein, 1,5 Stunden laufen oder 3 bis vier Stunden radeln kein Problem, aber fünf Stunden Streichen und ich gehe am Stock ...


Ich gehe nach 12 MInuten laufen eine halbe Woche am Stock. 7h auf dem Bike sind möglich.
Ich würde mal auf ungewohnte Belastung tippen (um nicht zu sagen, dass du noch gewisse Schwachpunkte am Körper hast *duckundwech*) 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Surfmoe (16. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Noch son Kandidat, den es bei einem Hauch von Wind verweht.
> Willkommen
> 
> 2-3kg entsprechen einem guten Stuhlgang  Kurz: Das ist doch gar nichts. Dennoch wünsche ich dir gutes Gelingen.
> ...


Ja aber natürlich will ich nicht mein Wasser oder so verlieren.. sondern mein Fett  

Ausserdem habt ihr mich mit euren Volkstriathlons angesteckt und ab Mi (morgen 3h Kung Fu Training) trainier ich für Willich im Sept.


----------



## Antiloppe (16. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich gehe nach 12 MInuten laufen eine halbe Woche am Stock. 7h auf dem Bike sind möglich.
> Ich würde mal auf ungewohnte Belastung tippen (um nicht zu sagen, dass du noch gewisse Schwachpunkte am Körper hast *duckundwech*)



na länger als 4 Stunden saß ich einfach noch nicht auf dem Bike, weiß also nicht was da noch geht, aber 4 Stunden sind am nächsten Tag ohne Muskelkater.

Schwachpunkte an meinem Körper, kann ja gar nicht sein. 
Ich habe viel unter einer Schräken ghockt, das muss es gewesen sein. Radfahrmuskeln waren es nicht, aufm Rad zur Arbeit tat heute nicht weh, einfach geradeaus gehen dafür um so mehr...

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> na länger als 4 Stunden saß ich einfach noch nicht auf dem Bike, weiß also nicht was da noch geht, aber 4 Stunden sind am nächsten Tag ohne Muskelkater.
> 
> Schwachpunkte an meinem Körper, kann ja gar nicht sein.
> Ich habe viel unter einer Schräken ghockt, das muss es gewesen sein. Radfahrmuskeln waren es nicht, aufm Rad zur Arbeit tat heute nicht weh, einfach geradeaus gehen dafür um so mehr...
> ...


Länger als 4h muss man auch nicht. Aber ich muss es mir auf dem Bike einfach ab und zu so richtig besorgen. Da gehört sowas dann einfach zu 
Dass du 4h ohne Muskelkater schaffst, ist doch auch schon ein gutes, nein SEHR gutes Zeichen. 

Nee, stimmt, hast recht, Schwachpunkte sind echt ausgeschlossen 
Schwachpunkte haben eh nur die Anderen und davon reichlich 
Werd ma' wach  -> ist ja alles nur Spaß, woll?

Das Streichen war halt eine ungewohnte Belastung  und 5h sind ja auch nicht gerade wenig. Da darf man auch schon mal was merken, wenn es vorbei ist 

Das ist echt mies. Biken funktioniert, gehen ist eine Qual- das kenne ich nur zu gut.

@ Surfmoe
Da geht es doch schon weiter. Hast nicht nur, wenn überhaupt, sehr wenig zu viel, sondern bist auch noch fleißig unterwegs. Die Muskeln sind auch schon da, wie man so hört, und so wird es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis man nix mehr von dir hört 

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (17. Juni 2008)

letzten samstag hatte ich mal einen refeedtag (oder war es doch nur ein ladetag?) versucht und durfte morgens 2 nutellabrötchen und vor dem schlafengehen 2 nutellabrötchen essen.

davor auch immer apfel und banane und über den ganzen tag verteilt 500g vollkornreis mit tofu, schrimps, eiern und gemüse. hab ich eigentlich sehr genossen bis auf die tatsache, dass das volumenmäßig heftig viel war und mit ~ 3000 kcal auch nicht gerade wenig.

es war sogar so dass ich alle 2-3 h gegessen hatte ohne auch nur im ansatz hungrig gewesen zu sein. in echt habe ich die nahrung sogar teils widerwillig gegessen. aber am ende wog ich dann doch weniger, als zuvor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in zukunft beginnt mein refeedtag gleich freitag morgens nach dem wiegen 

wie ist das denn mit den lade-/refeedtagen genau: wenn ich in der woche 2 trainingsfreie tage habe, kann ich dann auch beide zum laden/refeeden nutzen, oder darf das echt nur einer sein in der woche?


----------



## Antiloppe (17. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nee, stimmt, hast recht, Schwachpunkte sind echt ausgeschlossen
> Schwachpunkte haben eh nur die Anderen und davon reichlich
> Werd ma' wach  -> ist ja alles nur Spaß, woll?



Ich weiß, ist bei mir ja auch spaß, voll klar, dass da nicht wirklich vorhandene oder nicht wirklich ausgebaute Muskeln zu stark beansprucht worden. 



x-rossi schrieb:


> wie ist das denn mit den lade-/refeedtagen genau: wenn ich in der woche 2 trainingsfreie tage habe, kann ich dann auch beide zum laden/refeeden nutzen, oder darf das echt nur einer sein in der woche?



Also ohne mich da wirklich gut aus zu kennen, würde ich vorsichtig sein mit diesen Tagen und da nicht all zu viele von in die Woche einstreuen.

Schau mal hier, da ist das ganz gut erklärt finde ich:
http://www.triathlon-szene.de/index...w&id=514&Itemid=99999999&limit=1&limitstart=1

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## LauraPeter87 (17. Juni 2008)

März 08 ca 62,5
28.04. - 59,4
01.05. - 58,4 (-1,0)
07.05. - 57,9 (-0,5)
12.05. - 57,1 (-0,8)
17.05. - 56,6 (-0,5)
20.05. - 57,0 (+0,4)
21.05. - 56,6 (-0,4)
06.06. - 57,5 (+0,9)
09.06. - 55,1 (-2,4)
17.06. - 56,2 (+1,1)

Gesamtabnahme: 6,3 kg
-> Ich merk das selber leider nie  Ich merke zwar, dass die Hosen besser passen, aber wenn ich mich im Spiegel seh, sag ich nicht "ich hab aber abgenommen". Wobei man die 6 Kg bei meiner Körpergröße schon sehen müsste?!

War mir schon fast klar und ich finds auch nicht so schlimm... 
56 ist eigentlich okay für mich, ich hab es auch noch nie wirklich drunter geschafft - weiß nicht, was ich falsch mache. 
Aber dafür, dass ich zur Zeit echt schlimme Gelüste hab und die auch manchmal auslebe, finde ich das okay!

Mit dem Tria hab ich mir aber was eingebrockt  
Bin aber eigentlich hochmotiviert und würde am liebsten dieses Jahr schon einen machen, aber geht ja leider nich 



@Surfmoe: Hehe, da hab ich ja schon jemanden zum Tria "motiviert"   Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg schonmal! BErichte dann mal!


----------



## frichte1 (17. Juni 2008)

Guten morgen zusammen,

nachdem ich hier nun schon eine ganze Weile mitlese wollte ich mich nun doch mal zu Wort melden.

Kurz zu meiner Person:

Name:        Frank (ja ich weiß gibts schon  )
Alter:         25
Größe:       175
Gewicht:    94,8  

Wie man an den Daten unschwer erkennen kann  hab ich doch etwas zu viel auf den Hüften (und nicht nur da  ). Hmm naja wie ist es dazu gekommen ... Hab mich irgendwie hängen lassen, hab nen Sesselpuperjob und in der Freizeit hab ich lieber WoW gespielt als mich zu bewegen.

Naja dann isses mir zu bunt geworden. Meine Waage und einige private Probleme haben mich wachgerüttelt. Seit knapp 5 Wochen bin ich nun wieder kräftig am Trainieren. Resultat ist dass ich in der Zeit knapp 12 kg verloren hab und das Körperfett und die Umfänge (zumindest am Bauch und Po) werden auch weniger.

Mein Programm sieht so aus, dass ich meine Ernährung erstmal auf LowCarb umgestellt hab. Desweiteren hab ich mir ein feines Rad zugelegt (Trek Fuel EX9) und quäle das nahezu täglich mit meinen 2 Zentnern   Also fahr ich 3 mal die Woche ins Fittnessstudio (hin 20 min Rad 2 h Training 20 min zurück) und 3 mal die Woche sind 2-stündige Touren mit nem Kumpel angesagt. Sonntag ist dann Ruhetag, manchmal zumindest.

Ziel sind vorerst die 90 kg wieder zu haben aber um ehrlich zu sein strebe ich die 80 an. Und wenn ich dann irgendwann die 75 kg schaffen sollte habe ich ne Wette laufen, dass ich mir in diesem Fall ein Rennrad kaufe (obwohl ich die Dinger nicht leiden kann ... und mich in engen Lycras sowieso nicht ... aber Wette ist Wette)

Also in diesem Sinne ... keep on moving


----------



## x-rossi (17. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, da ist das ganz gut erklärt finde ich:
> http://www.triathlon-szene.de/index...w&id=514&Itemid=99999999&limit=1&limitstart=1


guter link.

höhö, wenn sogar die triathleten zu beginn mit nur einem refeedtag auskommen, dann brauch ich mir bei meinen umfängen und intensitäten erst keine gedanken machen, zu wenige hohlenhydrate fürs training abzubekommen.

aber so wie ich das lese passt sich der metabolismus selbst bei aufbaudiäten an defizit und refeed an, weswegen es auch hier dann wichtig ist kurz vorm gewichtsziel einen zusätzlichen refeedtag einzufügen, und die diät spätestens dann für 1-2 wochen zu unterbrechen, sobald das zielgewicht (oder auch der ziel-kfa) erreicht ist.



> Beginnen sollte man mit sechs Tagen Kaloriendefizit und einem Refeedtag. Je näher man an sein Wunschgewicht kommt, desto häufiger sollte ein solcher Tag eingeschoben werden. Auch sollte nach einem gewissen Abbauerfolg eine Diätpause eingelegt werden. Eine oder zwei Wochen ohne Kaloriendefizit geben dem Körper genug Zeit, wieder ins Lot zu kommen und garantieren den weiteren Diäterfolg.



grüße
rossi


----------



## Antiloppe (17. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aber so wie ich das lese passt sich der metabolismus selbst bei aufbaudiäten an defizit und refeed an, weswegen es auch hier dann wichtig ist kurz vorm gewichtsziel einen zusätzlichen refeedtag einzufügen, und die diät spätestens dann für 1-2 wochen zu unterbrechen, sobald das zielgewicht (oder auch der ziel-kfa) erreicht ist.



Ja so habe ich das auch verstanden. Macht ja eigentlich auch total Sinn, die "Diät" dann sozusagen langsam ab zusetzten. Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

Die meisten von uns machen ja ne Kombi aus einer Diät (weniger Süßes und Verzicht auf manche andere Lebensmittel auf zeit) und Ernährungsumstellung.

Und wenn man denn fast bei seinem Idealgewicht ist, dann macht es ja schon Sinn, das Abnehmen langsam abzubremsen und langsam wieder anzufangen auch mal wieder was von dem zu einem zu nehmen, was man sich vorher verboten hat. Dabei meine ich natürlich nciht die Ernährungsumstellung wieder rückgängig zu machen, aber an der ein oder anderen Stelle wieder mehr zu zulassen, was man sich in der Abnehmphase komplett oder fast gänzlich verboten hat (Also ich will auch irgendwann mal wieder ne fette Currywurst Pommes essen!  ).

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2008)

Willkommen frichte1 

Was ich krass finde, ist, dass ihr es irgendwie immer direkt so krachen lasst.
2h Fitnessstudio, dazu 40 Minuten mit dem Rad fahren, das ganze so und so so oft, dazu hier und da noch das und das, Ernährung umgestellt,....
Entspannt euch doch mal und lasst es ruhig angehen.
Auch heftig, dass du in knapp 5 Wochen 12kg abgenommen hast. Dafür auf jeden Fall schon mal Glückwunsch- sehr beachtlich.
Gebt euch selbst doch die Zeit, dass der Sport eine immer wichtigere Rolle in eurem Leben einnimt. Das ist nämlich auch sehr wichtig. Was bringt es, in kurzer Zeit viel abzunehmen, aber dann dauerhaft die Lust zu verlieren? Ja richtig, gar nichts. 

Aber ihr werdet schon wissen, was gut für euch ist 

Gruß Kai


----------



## frichte1 (17. Juni 2008)

Sport mach ich schon immer nur eher keine Ausdauersportarten. Und da ich das Fitti schon lange besuche, das aber nix an meinem grundsätzlichen Problem ändert hab ich einfach das Biken dazugenommen und versuche ebend in der Freizeit wo es nur geht das Auto gg mein Bike zu tauschen.

Ich versuche mir realistische Ziele zu stecken deswegen gebe ich mir auch viel Zeit dafür. Mit der Freibadfigur wird es diesen Sommer nix mehr das ist mir klar   Aber vielleicht reichts ja fürs Hallenbad im Winter 

MfG

der Frank


----------



## x-rossi (17. Juni 2008)

hallo kai,

schau: von nix kommt nix, von ein wenig kommt ein wenig und von viel kommt viel.

es kommt doch sehr darauf an, was man erreichen möchte und wieviel man sich dafür an zeit zugesteht. wenn du für dich persönlich dein pensum erreicht hast, dann muss diese pensum für andere nicht den selben stellenwert persönlicher vorliebe darstellen. für den einen wäre es vielleicht sogar zu viel, während es für den anderen schon zu wenig wäre.

wer gefahr läuft die lust gänzlich zu verlieren, der ist wohl generell in einer anderen aufgabe besser aufgehoben, als stattdessen im radsport stundenlang im sattel zu sitzen.

der weg ist das ziel, habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen. spaß ist individuell und  nur subjektiv bewertbar. aussenstehende können nur bei gleicher erfahrung, sprich wellenlänge, nachempfinden.

gruß
rossi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hallo kai,
> 
> schau: von nix kommt nix, von ein wenig kommt ein wenig und von viel kommt viel.
> 
> ...


Ja rossi, hast sicher recht.

Die Info, die mir einfach gefehlt hat, war die, dass frichte1 im Grunde schon immer im Fitnesstudio war.
Ich für meinen Teil würde zum Beispiel in 2h im Fitnessstudio eingehen.

Wie meinst du denn das:


> wer gefahr läuft die lust gänzlich zu verlieren, der ist wohl generell in einer anderen aufgabe besser aufgehoben, als stattdessen im radsport stundenlang im sattel zu sitzen.



Den letzten Satz sehe ich absolut genauso. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (17. Juni 2008)

ja wenn einer dauerhaft die lust verliert, dann ist er mit dem herz vielleicht bei einer sache dabei, die gar nicht für ihn gedacht ist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2008)

@ x-rossi
Ach so 

Kai


----------



## Nickensen (17. Juni 2008)

Rad geklaut - 3 Tage Frustfressen - 2,5 kg mehr - Wutanfälle - Mist


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Rad geklaut - 3 Tage Frustfressen - 2,5 kg mehr - Wutanfälle - Mist



Was???


----------



## x-rossi (17. Juni 2008)

ach schei##e! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hast du denn wenigstens ersatz oder kannst dir bald einen gleichwertigen ersatz zulegen?

vor gut 12 jahren wurde mir auch mein teures mtb geklaut, worauf ich dann mit dem biken aufhörte. hatte damals kein geld für ein neues weil andere sachen vorrang hatten.

das dumme war, der diebstahl war selbstverschuldet   . damals bin ich mit dem bike überall hingefahren, auch auf partys, wo ich mich regelmäßig gut zugeschüttet habe. und da passierte es einmal, dass ich von einer party zur anderen gefahren bin und mein rad an einem provisorischen baustellenschild abgeschlossen hatte. der dieb musste also nur das rohr des schildes aus dem fuß ziehen und das rad war frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (17. Juni 2008)

Uiuiui, das klingt nich gut!


Ich war vorhin mal wieder laufen, will langsam wieder anfangen. 
Hab mich echt sch* gefühlt  
Aber irgendwie hats Spaß gemacht..  und mein Schienbein war brav. (Hab ja "damals" deswegen mit dem Laufen aufgehört). 

Morgen früh gehts zum Schwimmen  

Und ich stell mich dann auch morgen nochmal auf die Waage


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
Man könnte meinen, du hast großes vor 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (17. Juni 2008)

@Kai: Haja  

Eigentlich müsste mich jemand von euch schon längst mal kräftig in den Hintern getreten haben  

Ein 3/4 Jahr Vorbereitung für so nen Pups-Triathlon  
Und am Ende bin ich langsamer als der Besenwagen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste mich jemand von euch schon längst mal kräftig in den Hintern getreten haben


Kein Problem. Nimm das: 

 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ein 3/4 Jahr Vorbereitung für so nen Pups-Triathlon


Wenn man nix kann braucht man halt eine längere Vorbereitungszeit, um es mal mit deinen Worten zu sagen 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Und am Ende bin ich langsamer als der Besenwagen


Haben die beim Triathlon eigenlich Amphibienfahrzeuge? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (17. Juni 2008)

Es wäre mir neu, dass Wasser gefegt würde... ;þ


----------



## Antiloppe (17. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Rad geklaut - 3 Tage Frustfressen - 2,5 kg mehr - Wutanfälle - Mist



Au Schit!

Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (17. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels !
Neues Bike kommt evtl noch vorm WE und dann hört das große Fressen wieder auf. Moment.....morgen hört es wieder auf !!!
Was mich wundert ist, das ich seit gestern wieder schlechter rauskomme ( morgens um 4.30 Uhr wenn ich zur Arbeit gehe) und auch schwerfälliger bin ! Das muß am vielen Essen und am Nicht-Sport-treiben liegen. Finde ich echt ätzend !Habe die gesunde Ernährung und die viele Bewegung so extrem an meinem Wohlbefinden fest machen können - das gibts garnicht !

Sollte das Gefühl nutzen und mich dadurch motivieren lassen, mit dem gesunden Leben weiter zu machen !!!

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Haben die beim Triathlon eigenlich Amphibienfahrzeuge?
> Gruß Kai



Vielleicht zieht mich das dann aus dem Wasser  




Mir tut heute alles weh. Naja nicht alles, eigentlich nur die Beine. Von dem bisschen Laufen gestern... man merkt halt, es ist eine andere Belastung. War heute Morgen schwimmen und hab vergessen mich davor zu wiegen  

Schwimmen war recht anstrengend heute... Aber es scheint mal wieder die Sonne   Immer dann, wenn ich lernen muss


----------



## Unrest (18. Juni 2008)

Vor dem Radfahren und Laufen das Dehnen nicht vergessen - ebenso hinterher..! 

Braucht man natürlich nicht, wenn man Lullertouren fährt.


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juni 2008)

vor sportlichen betätigungen BITTE NIE dehnen, sondern ganz normal und langsam mit der belastung, also radfahren, laufen oder schwimmen, anfangen.

nach dem sport ist leichtes dehnen ok. und ich meine leichtes dehnen.

dazu gibts genug quellen im web, die mit dem mythos dehnen aufgeräumt haben.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Juni 2008)

Da man sich über dieses Thema unendlich lange und komplex unterhalten/streiten kann - ich mach es auch so, dass ich mich NACH dem Training dehne, auch ein bisschen nach Bedarf. 
Wenn was zwickt, dehn ich mal mehr, sonst weniger. 
Vorher mach ich das nie...


----------



## Unrest (18. Juni 2008)

Rossi, kurz und prägnant in maximal drei Sätzen: Warum nicht vor dem Training dehnen?
Wär nett, denn es spart mir dann Zeit..


----------



## broker (18. Juni 2008)

Update

Alter: 38
Größe: 1,87m
Anfangsgewicht: ca. 125 kg (01.01.08)
Wunschgewicht: erstmal 100 kg (dann 96 kg)

Start (29.04.08): 120,4 kg
1. Woche (07.05.08): 119,7 kg
2. Woche (14.05.08): 118,8 kg
3. Woche (21.05.08): 117,5 kg
4. Woche (28.05.08): 116,6 kg
5. Woche (04.06.08): 116,3 kg
6. Woche (11.06.08): 114,9 kg
7. Woche (18.06.08): 114,4 kg 

Habe gerade ein bisschen Stress. Deshalb habe ich es seit letzten Mittwoch nur zweimal aufs Rad geschafft. Gestern allerdings dann wieder bis 22:30 Uhr durch den Wald gefegt (ca. 30km).

Ab dem WE wird es wieder ruhiger -- dann sollte ich meinen Rhythmus von  drei bis vier Einheiten wieder schaffen.


*!*An alle die hier mitmachen *!*

Ich bin schon manchmal echt beeindruckt was der Ein oder Andere hier an "Kilos" macht. Gebt weiter Gas -- wir wissen ja wofür wir das machen.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Juni 2008)

@Unrest: U.a. weil die Muskeln noch kalt sind. 

Wie gesagt - das soll doch jeder so machen wie er es für richtig hält. Wenn du mit dehnen vorher klarkommst - dann mach das. Wenn nicht, dann lass es.  

Wenn es da wirklich ein richtig oder falsch geben würde, gäbs wohl nicht so viele Diskussionen. 

In diesem Sinn: Jedem das Seine


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juni 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Rossi, kurz und prägnant in maximal drei Sätzen: Warum nicht vor dem Training dehnen?
> Wär nett, denn es spart mir dann Zeit..


dehnen verändert die muskelspannung und schwächt sozusagen den stützenden mechanismus. wäre jetzt eine erklärung.


Zusammenfassend kann gesagt werden, dass Dehnen (v.a. statisches = Stretching) unmittelbar vor sportlichen Leistungen nicht vor Verletzungen schützt, sondern sie eher sogar begünstigt.
Ebenso verhindert Dehnen keinen Muskelkater (DOMS), sondern begünstigt ihn, vor allem, wenn umittelbar nach dem Sport (v.a. Sportarten, die mit exzentrischer Muskelarbeit einhergehen) statisch gedehnt wird. Stretching alleine kann bereits Muskelkater bewirken.
Die muskuläre Regeneration wird durch Stretching generell eher behindert als gefördert.


----------



## frichte1 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich dehne auch immer nach dem Sport.

Und ich werde es auch so beibehalten denn ich war mal so was von steif (im Sinne von Muskelverkürzung nicht im Sinne von zu viel gesoffen  ), dass ich bei jedem Mist der ein wenig Beweglichkeit vorraussetzte starke Probleme bekam. Langsam wirds besser, aber einige muskelgruppen machen immernoch Probleme.

Aber es stimmt wenn man ne Weile nicht gedehnt hat dannn gibts daurch schönen Muskelkater.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Juni 2008)

Zu viel Schreiben führt auch zu Muskelkater  

Zwar OT - aber hat irgendjemand nen ultimativen Motivationskick für mich?


----------



## Harry_I (18. Juni 2008)

http://www.triathlon-szene.de/index...w&id=514&Itemid=99999999&limit=1&limitstart=0


x-rossi schrieb:


> *guter link*.
> 
> höhö, wenn sogar die triathleten zu beginn mit nur einem refeedtag auskommen, dann brauch ich mir bei meinen umfängen und intensitäten erst keine gedanken machen, zu wenige hohlenhydrate fürs training abzubekommen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde den Artikel auch ganz interessant. 

Klar wird aber auch: *Ausdauertraining braucht Kohlehydrate*

Außerdem fand ich ganz interessant, dass vor dem Schlafen möglichst wenig/keine Kohlehydrate eingenommen werden sollten.
Dies bestätigt meine Meinung, dass der *Zeitpunkt der Nahrungsaufnahme *nicht völlig egal ist. 

Aber wie es eben so ist - wieder eine Meinung, die Jeder für sich bewerten muss und das für ihn passende heraussuchen muss.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juni 2008)

@ Harry_I
Selbst wenn es stimmt:
Ist der Effekt spürbar?
Also, lohnt es sich, für diesen Effekt (der unter Umständen ja nur bei 0,0000000x% liegt) auf etwas zu verzichten?
Man braucht m. W. für eine Stunde biken 500kcal (natürlich nur ein sehr grober Wert, starke Abweichungen möglich, "echter" Wert von der Intensität und einigen weiteren Faktoren abhängig).
Gut, es gibt sicher einige, die am Tag nicht mal eine Stunde frei haben/machen können, aber ein WE haben doch wohl die meisten, oder?

ICH finde solche Aussagen unnötig, weil man sich aufs wesentliche (den Verbrauch von kcal) beschränken sollte. Aber vielleicht kommt diese (zugegeben einfache) Art und Weise ja auch nur meiner mäßigen Intelligenz entgegen und ich kann einfach nicht anders 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (18. Juni 2008)

@Laura: Kauf dir irgend eine schicke Klamotte, die du unbedingt haben willst, aber ne Nummer kleiner, sodass sie nicht unbedingt passt.
Soll (bei Frauen) meist wohl wunder wirken.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Juni 2008)

@Unrest: Davon hab ich noch genügend  
Meinte aber eher in Bezug auf die Lernerei


----------



## tschobi (18. Juni 2008)

Nur für die "Dehner":
http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub046.pdf
http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub082.pdf 

Im ersten pdf viele Infos über richtig und falsch
Im zweiten pdf sollten sich alle mal auf den letzten Seiten die Bilder/Übungen ansehen. Ich glaub so haben wir es alle mal gemacht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Meinte aber eher in Bezug auf die Lernerei


Ich versuche es mal:
Muss sein!
Anderen geht es noch schlechter.
Ist ja für den guten Zweck 
Such dir einen aus. Bei mir sieht es im nächsten Jahr auch alles andere rosig aus 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (18. Juni 2008)

Wegen der Lernerei:
Meine Freundin muss grade für 6 Klausuren in den nächsten ~2 Wochen lernen - sie studiert Humanmedizin..
Was ich damit sagen will: Es gibt noch andere, die schlimmer dran sind! =)


----------



## Antiloppe (18. Juni 2008)

@Kai, Harry_I: Nicht vergessen bei dem Artikel geht es um Tipps für professionelle Triathleten, so habe ich das jedenfalls verstanden. 
Nicht alles was die da berücksichtigen müssen, macht für uns auch Sinn. Wenn ich mir anschaue was meine Freundin (die schon fast Profi-Triathletin ist) in Bezug auf ihre Nahrung alles berücksichtigen muss, dann wird schnell klar, dass das für Leute wie uns die zum Spaß Sport treiben und vielleicht mal nen Wettkampf mitmachen, völlig oversized ist.

Will sagen, ich glaube keiner von uns muss seine Nahrung so extrem auf den Sport anpassen, daher würde ich diese Vorschläge anschauen und gucken was man da selber von brauchen kann. Also ich mache mir keine Gedanken zu "verschlechterter T3-Spiegel" oder "Leptinspiegel".  

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Juni 2008)

@Unrest: Ich schreib 10 Klausuren in 2 Wochen und die letzte am Freitag von 15 bis 17 Uhr und am Montag darf ich um 7 in der Firma sein (und dazwischen noch umziehen)

So - jetzt du


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> ...dazwischen noch umziehen...



Kleidung oder Wohnung?
Unrest ist doch mit allem fertig. Der kann bei so einem Lernmarathon nicht (mehr) mithalten 

@ Antiloppe
Ich habe den Tria-Link gar nicht angeguckt. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Juni 2008)

@Kai: Beides. Den Gammel-Kleiderschrank nach Hause und den Schick-Kleiderschrank wieder "abstauben"  
Jaja ich weiß, ich bin schon arm dran


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juni 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Beides. Den Gammel-Kleiderschrank nach Hause und den Schick-Kleiderschrank wieder "abstauben"
> Jaja ich weiß, ich bin schon arm dran


Wie beides?
Also hat sich der Vermieter tatsächlich wieder die Frechheit rausgenommen, Geld zu verlangen, oder wie? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kupferle (18. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> @Kai, Harry_I: Nicht vergessen bei dem Artikel geht es um Tipps für professionelle Triathleten, so habe ich das jedenfalls verstanden.
> Nicht alles was die da berücksichtigen müssen, macht für uns auch Sinn. Wenn ich mir anschaue was meine Freundin (die schon fast Profi-Triathletin ist) in Bezug auf ihre Nahrung alles berücksichtigen muss, dann wird schnell klar, dass das für Leute wie uns die zum Spaß Sport treiben und vielleicht mal nen Wettkampf mitmachen, völlig oversized ist.
> 
> Will sagen, ich glaube keiner von uns muss seine Nahrung so extrem auf den Sport anpassen, daher würde ich diese Vorschläge anschauen und gucken was man da selber von brauchen kann. Also ich mache mir keine Gedanken zu "verschlechterter T3-Spiegel" oder "Leptinspiegel".
> ...



Bei Triathlon-Szene.de sind keine Profis...da sind halt sehr gute Freizeitsportler die sich über alles und jeden unterhalten.Es wird auch sehr gut auf Anfänger eingegangen und es sind nicht nur Ironmänner angemeldet!Ich übrigens auch 
Was ich auch noch gut find: der Umgangston ist meistens sehr freundlich und man kann wirklich alles fragen.
Und es ist glaub ich nicht verkehrt, wenn man über die Abläufe im Körper bescheid weiß!


----------



## Antiloppe (18. Juni 2008)

Kupferle schrieb:


> Was ich auch noch gut find: der Umgangston ist meistens sehr freundlich und man kann wirklich alles fragen.
> Und es ist glaub ich nicht verkehrt, wenn man über die Abläufe im Körper bescheid weiß!



So meinte ich das auch nicht, ich meinte eher das man nicht alles was die akribisch vorschlagen auch genauso umsetzen muss.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (18. Juni 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Ich finde den Artikel auch ganz interessant.
> 
> Klar wird aber auch: *Ausdauertraining braucht Kohlehydrate*


war das nicht schon immer bekannt  ist das nicht quasi eine grundregel des sports  



Harry_I schrieb:


> Außerdem fand ich ganz interessant, dass vor dem Schlafen möglichst wenig/keine Kohlehydrate eingenommen werden sollten.


auch da ist sich die ernährungsmedizinische fachwelt schon seit geraumer zeit einig, dass viele, und vor allem kurzkettige kohlenhydrate vor der nachtruhe zu vermeiden sind.



Harry_I schrieb:


> Dies bestätigt meine Meinung, dass der *Zeitpunkt der Nahrungsaufnahme *nicht völlig egal ist.


Harry_I, bitte nochmal: es ist gut, dass du dir um die ernährung nen kopf machst, jedoch gehts nach populären allgemeinaussagen immer noch weiter. hast du z.b. um die funktion des insulins noch nie was aufgeschnappt? wenn nicht, dann solltest du vor weiterführendem wissen keinen halt machen. und dann immer auch ruhig quersuchen und -lesen, wenn weitere "komische" stoffwechselvorgänge und -bezeichnungen ins spiel kommen.

am anfang machts konfus, dann verrückt, aber am ende kommt immer wieder licht ins spiel und dann braucht man sich nicht mehr so viele falsche annahmen zurechtbiegen.

es ist aber auch so schon schwer genug - und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hast du privat nicht die nötige zeit dafür - die richtigen begriffe zu finden, alle informationen miteinander zu vergleichen und das große puzzle zu legen. bei gelegenheit werde ich dir per pn ein paar sehr nützliche publikationen zukommen lassen. aber momentan bin ich schon anderen gewisse informationen schuldig.

die anderen rezepte kommen noch, Antiloppe ^^



Harry_I schrieb:


> Aber wie es eben so ist - wieder eine Meinung, die Jeder für sich bewerten muss und das für ihn passende heraussuchen muss.


so siehts denn auch aus. vor allem muss man tatsächlich den umstand betrachten, dass es nicht den genormten stoffwechseltypen gibt. das wär dann ja ganz einfach und die "bild der frau" hätte niemals das licht der welt erblickt.

wir ticken alle ein bisschen unterschiedlich. die basis mag stimmen, aber auf dem stoffwechselspektrum befinden wir uns alle auf verschiedenen positionen und brauchen alles aus diesem spektrum was anderes. 

das heißt tatsächlich: jeder von uns muss am eigenen leibe lernen, was und wie er am besten verstoffwechselt.

ich experimentiere seit einer woche und die nächsten 4 mit was ähnlichem wie low-carb. ähnlich deshalb, weil ich in den vergangenen 8 tagen sämtliche foren danach abforste und versuche möglichst einem (?) ideal nahe zu kommen. allerdings zeigt sich in den foren dann genauso wie hier, dass einige peinlichst genau verfahren, während es andere nicht so eng sehen müssen. deshalb ähnlich, weil es selbstzu dieser einen sache immer noch 4 meinungen gibt.

aber einig sind sich dann doch immer alle: man braucht unbedingt ein kalorisches defizit, sonst hilft gar keins der systeme.

@ Antiloppe: hast ganz recht! nur weil sich in einem buch, einem  magazin oder in einem forum eine meinung mit ganz starren eckpunkten bildet vergessen die meisten, dass vorher ja auch alles mehr oder weniger normal und gut ablief, wenn ein mindestmaß an selbstdisziplin vorhanden war.

und dann kommen kommazahlen, uhrzeiten, ph-werte und sternenkonstellationen ins spiel und alle drehen durch.

der gesunde menschenverstand würde sich vom neuen wissen ein wenig nehmen und im gleichen maße genausoviel vom alten lebenswandel befreien.


----------



## frichte1 (18. Juni 2008)

@ x-rossi

was versuchst du denn bezüglich LowCarb?

Hab da etwas Erfahrung vielleicht kann man sich ja austauschen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. Juni 2008)

Hmm, also was die Dehnerei anbelangt......weiß zwar das da andere Meinungen herrschen, aber ich fahre eigentlich bis zum heutigen Tag ganz gut damit.
Ich mach das jetzt über 20 Jahre(Martial Arts Training) und bis jetzt gabs keine Probleme damit, im gegenteil, wenn ich viel Radfahre werd ich steif wie ein Stock.
Die Radlerei und auch das Training verkürzen nämlich dermaßen die Sehnen und die Muskulatur das es nicht mehr feierlich ist.
Wohlgemerkt ist das meine persönliche Meinung, wohl auch werd ich mich weiterhin locker dehnen wenn ich vom radeln zurückkomm.

@LauraPeter87

Zugegeben, das ist ein ordentliches Pensum was du da hast, aber siehs mal von der anderen Seite.......das geht auch vorbei.
Umso glücklicher biste wenn du es geschafft hast und dann kannst du sagen okay jetzt mach ich dies oder das(Tria, Mount Everest klettern, Amazonas raufschwimmen etc....... ).
Was ungemein hilft bei der täglichen Problembewältigung ist......und das geb ich ungern zu......ein vernünftiger Partner, Freund, Freundin etc.
Hab lang gebraucht einzusehen das manches zuzweit leichter zu ertragen ist als alleine.
Vor vier Jahren starb meine Mama(hab sie tot in ihrer Wohnung gefunden) wenn ich da nicht die Familie meiner Lebensgefährtin gehabt hätt, denn ich selber bin allein......owei, owei, oweh ich weiß net was ich gemacht hätte.
Du siehst also "Lebbe geht weider" auch wenns noch so hart ist.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juni 2008)

@ stolli
Hast du jetzt DEIN Avatar gefunden? 



> weiß zwar das da andere Meinungen herrschen, aber ich fahre eigentlich bis zum heutigen Tag ganz gut *damit*.


Womit?


> Wohlgemerkt ist das meine persönliche Meinung, wohl auch werd ich mich weiterhin *locker dehnen* wenn ich vom radeln zurückkomm.


Da sagt ja auch keiner was gegen 
Wobei man locker bei dir ja immer mit vorsicht genießen sollte 

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juni 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> was versuchst du denn bezüglich LowCarb?


angefangen habe ich so:


zuerst habe ich über ein paar kalorienrechner meinen grundumsatz berechnen lassen, der dann im schnitt ~1800 kcal betrug
dann musste ich mir überlegen, welchem vorschlag bezüglich der täglichen eiweißmenge ich folgen sollte und habe in soviel sportforen wie möglich gelesen, wie das im allgemeinen so gehalten wird, inkl. pros und kontras
nachdem ich mich für eine menge eiweiß entschieden hatte, machte ich mir gedanken über mögliche proteinquellen
dann musste ich einen tag mit gewürzen experimentieren, damit die zu erwartende einseitigkeit erträglich bleibt. das ergebnis sah sogar so aus, dass die gerichte durchaus verkaufbar sind
dann fing ich einen tag an diätisch zu essen, die bei hunger verzehrten mengen zu notieren und am abend auszurechnen, wie hoch die proteinzufuhr dabei war. kam sogar gut hin
dann wollte ich noch herausfinden, wieviel energie alle verzehrten lebensmittel insgesamt geliefert hatten und kam dann zufälligerwiese auf ~1800 kcal (obst und gemüse sind massig dabei, fallen energetisch aber kaum ins gewicht)
somit muss ich mir erst einmal keine gedanken machen wegen des kaloriendefizits von täglich 500 kcal. wie viel mehrhunger ich durch arbeit und training bekommen werde, muss sich noch heraustellen. momentan bin ich noch krank geschrieben und kann mich sportlich nicht betätigen
sonst ist montags immer trainingsfrei und ich werde zum frühstück ein solides müsli essen, den ganzen tag über aber proteinlastig bleiben
freitags ist ebenso trainingsfrei, jedoch werde ich freitags mit kohlenhydraten laden und proteine und fett weitgehend meiden. gesamt kcal freitags ~3000. ist sehr anstrengend, soviel am atg zu essen, hab ich gemerkt
experiment für 4-8 wochen, je nachdem, obs sich gut anfühlt. jetzt seit 10 tagen, ohne sport.


----------



## tschobi (18. Juni 2008)

Bei wieviel g Eiweiß bist du jetzt?
1,2g/kg?


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juni 2008)

ungefähr 1,7 g. eventuell schon zu viel, aber immer noch gesünder als 2 g, nehme ich an. 

ich weiß nicht, wie solche feldstudien angelegt werden, wie das spektrum aussieht und auf welchen erkenntnissen basierend am ende empfehlungen ausgesprochen werden. 

wie gesagt, ich teste mich jetzt erst mal selber für 4-8 wochen. höher als 1,7 g werde ich nicht gehen, eher tiefer ... und dann weiter testen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ stolli
> Hast du jetzt DEIN Avatar gefunden?
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp passt doch des "Bildsche"..... 
Zum zweiten....hmmmm....kennst mich schon ganz gut mein bester.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## LauraPeter87 (19. Juni 2008)

@stolli: Das tut mir Leid - klingt wirklich nicht schön. 
Mir wird auch immer wieder bewusst, dass diese Lernprobleme eigentlich nicht relevant sind... allerdings ist es jetzt im Moment eben anders. Ich selbst und Andere erwarten gute Noten - ja, da wären wir wieder beim Unterdrucksetzen (lassen)...
Aber du hast schon Recht, im Prizip ist das irrelevant, aber man muss ja auch irgendwie durchs Leben kommen und da müssen manche Dinge sein, auf die man eigentlich gut verzichten könnte. (Wer ist eigentlich der Helicopter-Manni  )


----------



## sekt88 (19. Juni 2008)

Hier mein erfolgs receipt:

1.2g/kg Korpergewicht Eiweiss reicht VOLLIG aus.

ÜBERHAUPT KEIN GETREIDEPRODUKTE

50% Fett
30% Eiweiß
20% Kohlenhydrate, nur aus Gemuse, Obst und Nussen zu gewinnen.
Am training Tagen und ein paar Tagen vor einen Renn, Umgekehrt:
50% KH, 30% Eiweiß, 20% Fett

Um dass Glycogen speicher zu tanken: Feigen, Datteln, sind ideal! 
 Kriegt mann Bomben Ballaststoff zodass vor einen Renn wird die Darm GUT entleert.


Works for me.

Wichtig ist: Getreide ist dein Feind!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frichte1 (19. Juni 2008)

@x-rossi

Gut du strukturierst also komplett durch und errechnest penibel die Zusammensetzung. Ich fange in meiner Lowcarb-Zeit immer erstmal mit 2 - 3 Wochen komplett ohne Kohlenhydrate an um meinem Körper wieder beizubringen, dass es doch recht einfach ist das Körperfett als Energiequelle zu nehmen.

Grundumsatz liegt errechneter Weise bei mir um ca. 2.000 kcal und genau hier liegt das Problem. Ich kann machen was ich will. Bei einer fett- und eiwiesreichen Ernährung mit Verzicht auf KHs komme ich meistens nichtmal mehr auf meinen Grundumsatz. Eigentlich esse ich immer viel zu viel aber mit LC bin ich nach kürzester Zeit pappsatt. Egal wo ich bin, ich hab immer was zu essen dabei damit ich nur annähernd in die Bereiche des Grundumsatzes komme aber an den meisten Tagen schaffe ich es ebend nicht.

Was das Eiweis angeht mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Bei normaler Essensaufnahme kommst du nicht in die Verlegenheit aufzupassen, dass du zu viel zu dir nimmst. Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme damit um ehrlich zu sein.

Fakt ist LC wirkt sich bei mir sehr gut auf den ganzen Körper aus. Die Haut wird besser, meine Laune auch und ich bin ständig unter Strom im Sinne von ich muss mich unbedingt bewegen. Sobald ich dumm rumsitze bekomm ich die Kriese.

Naja derzeit komme ich auf knapp 20 - 30g KH am Tag und wenn ich gut bin schaffe ich 2100 kcal. Im Normalfall stehe ich aber eher bei 1500 kcal. Ja die Folge ist  mir klar, aber ich versuche dann ebend mit LC Refeeds und einer gesteigerten kcal-Zunahme das ganze wieder anzukurbeln. Nach nunmehr knapp 6 Wochen merke ich aber auch, dass ich fürs Training im Studio wiedermal einen KH-Ladetag einauen muss sonst bleibt es stecken.

Ansonsten läuft mein Radtraining ohne KHs sehr gut und ich kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juni 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Hier mein erfolgs receipt:
> 
> 1.2g/kg Korpergewicht Eiweiss reicht VOLLIG aus.
> 
> ...


danke nochmal für die einteilung, ich hab die schon eine weile gesucht, aber nicht mehr gefunden.

bei mir siehts gerade andersherum aus und dann auch noch weitaus mehr unausgewogen:

40% Fett, 45% Eiweiß, 15% Kohlenhydrate an trainingstagen
15% Fett, 15% Eiweiß, 70% Kohlenhydrate an ladetagen

naja, irgendwas muss ja auch ich mal falsch machen. aber wie schon geschrieben, ich schau mir das ein paar wochen an, wohin ich damit fahre. 

noch eine weitere frage: worauf bezieht sich eigentlich die mengenangabe g/kg genau? bezieht sie sich auf das bruttogewicht einer person oder nur auf den fettfreien gewichtsanteil?

weil wenn jetzt einer 100 kg wiegt mit einem kfa von 15 %, dann besitzt er 85 kg fettfreie masse.

wenn einer jedoch 100 kg wiegt mit einem kfa von 35 %, dann besitzt er ja nur eine fettfreie masse von 65 kg.

beiden personen wird praktisch eine tägliche eiweißzufuhr von täglich 120 g empfohlen, obwohl die eine person deutlich weniger fettfreie masse besitzt (und da ist genau genommen ja noch nichtmal die knochenmasse berücksichtigt). 

leider konnte ich darüber nichts weiter finden im web, was aber auch den schluss näher bringt, dass ich auf einer sinnlosen fährte bin   trotzdem: gewissheit darüber hätte ich schon gerne, denn um eiweiß zu erhalten und aufzubauen, bekommt der kfa35%-mann doch zuviel eiweiß, oder nicht?



frichte1 schrieb:


> Grundumsatz liegt errechneter Weise bei mir um ca. 2.000 kcal und genau hier liegt das Problem. Ich kann machen was ich will. Bei einer fett- und eiwiesreichen Ernährung mit Verzicht auf KHs komme ich meistens nichtmal mehr auf meinen Grundumsatz. Eigentlich esse ich immer viel zu viel aber mit LC bin ich nach kürzester Zeit pappsatt. Egal wo ich bin, ich hab immer was zu essen dabei damit ich nur annähernd in die Bereiche des Grundumsatzes komme aber an den meisten Tagen schaffe ich es ebend nicht.


gleiches ist mir zu beginn auch gleich aufgefallen, hatte das auch angemerkt und wusste nicht recht damit umzugehen.


x-rossi schrieb:


> allerdings habe ich gestern eine wiedersprüchlichkeit in dieser philosophie entdeckt und weiß noch nicht, ob das jetzt auf einen rechenfehler meinerseits oder aber auf einen eventuell verlangsamten stoffwechsel beruht.
> 
> zu der ungereimtheit schreibe ich ... noch etwas und könnte ein paar meinungen zu ähnlichen oder aber auch gerade entgegengesetzten erfahrungen gebrauchen.


wenn man die tägliche proteinzufuhr mehr oder weniger auf 1,2 g/kg körpergewicht einstellt, dann stimmen prozentual entweder kh- und fettzufuhr in dem gefüge nicht mehr zueinander, bzw. erzielt man ein viel höheres defizit als die angestrebten 500 kcal.

in diesem falle wäre es wirklich schön, würde sich eine alte bauernweisheit bewahrheiten: "so genau scheisst kaa kuh!"



frichte1 schrieb:


> Fakt ist LC wirkt sich bei mir sehr gut auf den ganzen Körper aus. Die Haut wird besser, meine Laune auch und ich bin ständig unter Strom im Sinne von ich muss mich unbedingt bewegen. Sobald ich dumm rumsitze bekomm ich die Kriese.


mir fällt auch schon die decke auf den kopf.



frichte1 schrieb:


> Naja derzeit komme ich auf knapp 20 - 30g KH am Tag und wenn ich gut bin schaffe ich 2100 kcal. Im Normalfall stehe ich aber eher bei 1500 kcal. Ja die Folge ist  mir klar, aber ich versuche dann ebend mit LC Refeeds und einer gesteigerten kcal-Zunahme das ganze wieder anzukurbeln. Nach nunmehr knapp 6 Wochen merke ich aber auch, dass ich fürs Training im Studio wiedermal einen KH-Ladetag einauen muss sonst bleibt es stecken.


20-30 g kh ... uiuiui! jedem das seine. so wenig würde ich glaube ich nicht verkraften, habe es allerdings auch nicht hartnäckig probiert. ich bin auf 60 g kh gekommen was jetzt auch nicht sonderlich viel ist. 



frichte1 schrieb:


> Ansonsten läuft mein Radtraining ohne KHs sehr gut und ich kann mich nicht beschweren.


diese erfahrung kommt dann noch auf mich zu. ich denke aber ga1 wird ohne probleme funktionieren. 4-stündige langsame ga1 einheiten schaff ich ja auch locker nur mit getränken zu überbrücken, ohne auf einen ast zu kommen. aber kh-arme ernährung stellt ja erschwerte umstände dar. von daher werde ich mir sicher ein wenig obst mitnehmen, dass ja nichts schiefgeht.


----------



## sekt88 (19. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> danke nochmal für die einteilung, ich hab die schon eine weile gesucht, aber nicht mehr gefunden.
> 
> bei mir siehts gerade andersherum aus und dann auch noch weitaus mehr unausgewogen:
> 
> ...



Die Macronutrient verhaltnisse habe ich durch "trail and Error" herausgefunden. d.H. Jeder muß für sich die "Magic Ratio" finden. 
m.M.n., aber, soll man ausser Renntag und laden tagen, mehr Fett und eiweiss einnahmen. 

Wenn der/die/das Herz Frequenze unter 65%-75% arbeitet, ist die meisten Energie aus FETT gewonnen. d.h. einen mittags mahlzeit auf die Arbeit von Pasta und Pizza macht KEIN Sinn weil die Bomben KH menge würde meisst als Fett abgelagert UND einen Bombe ausschuttlen von Insulin macht man Schlappe, hungrug und optimiert das Fett ablagern.

bzg. Korpergewicht oder "lean body mass, LBM" als ausgangs Punkt der Macronutrient verhaltnisse heraus zufinden.

Ich gehe von Körpergewicht aus-dann habe ich kein Zweifel genug Eiweiß zu kriegen. Auf die LBM zu setzen, würde man oft Hungrig.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (19. Juni 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Die Macronutrient verhaltnisse habe ich durch "trail and Error" herausgefunden.



Für MTBler ja kein Problem


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juni 2008)

alles klar! no LBM-based proteinzufuhr und "trail and error für die magic ratio".

das wird eine weile dauern herauszufinden, unter welcher ratio der fettabbau ohne stagnation des leistungszuwachses am besten läuft.

was mir aber gerade eben noch durch den kopf geht: du schreibst - keine getreideprodukte! und, dass du deine kh nur aus gemüse, obst und nüssen beziehst. ich weiß jetzt nicht, wieviele nüsse du isst, aber viele KH haben die ja nicht. wieviel gemüse isst du denn so im schnitt? denn in gemüse ist ausser wasser, vitaminen und mineralien ja kaum was an energie drin.

es sei denn, du gönnst dir 100-200 g nüsse. dann brauchst du nicht mehr viele kcal und gemüse bleibt dann klein im speiseplan.

ich werde wohl eher nicht auf vollkornreis und vollkornnudeln verzichetn können, obwohl ich mir alle freiheiten nehmen kann und auf niemanden aus meinem umfeld rücksicht nehmen brauche, um dahingehend noch mit den nahrungsmitteln zu experimentieren.

ich bin da echt am hadern, vor allem da du weiter hinten im thread unter verweis auf einen englischsprachigen link schon mal erwähntest, dass getreideprodukte entzündungsförderer no. 1 sind.


----------



## sekt88 (19. Juni 2008)

z.B. Pistachios: http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/nut-and-seed-products/3136/2

Walnuts, Sesame seeds und almonds haben so etwa 10% KH aus Zucker.

bzg-vollkorn getreide-

"Vollkorn" is the worst

kurz und knapp:

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/definitive-guide-grains/


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juni 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Die Macronutrient verhaltnisse habe ich durch "trail and Error" herausgefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, deine freude hab ich jetzt erst verstanden. ich hab den schreibfehler lange übersehen, auch, weil ich die passage einfach markiert und kopiert hatte 

-



sekt88 schrieb:


> "Vollkorn" is the worst
> 
> kurz und knapp:
> 
> http://www.marksdailyapple.com/definitive-guide-grains/


mein englisch ist wirklich nicht das allerbeste, aber was ich gelesen habe, stimmt mich bezüglich getreide und den aus ihm erzeugten produkten doch positiver als erst angenommen.

mark sisson schreibt etwa in der üblichen form, dass der menschliche stoffwechsel evolutionär der ernährungsumstellung auf große mengen kohlenhydrate aus getreideprodukten nicht gewachsen sei und hinterherhinkt und die letzten 10.000 jahre des ackerbaus im vergleich zu den 150.000 jahren vor dem ackerbau eine verschwindend geringe zeit darstellen.

das lässt 2 meinungen zu:


ja, das stimmt! (und)
wer darf das eigentlich behaupten?

dann schreibt er noch (sinngemäß), dass nach beginn des ackerbaus ein großteil der nicht gegen große mengen carbs resistenten bevölkerung dann auf natürliche weise genetisch bedingt durch diverse auftretende krankheiten verstarb, weil sie sich den großen mengen carbs nicht anpassen konnten (darwin - survival of the fittest). 

aber trotzdem kann ich heute jede menge relativ gesunde 90-jährige um mich herum sehen die doppelt so alt sind, wie es jungsteinzeitler je wurden. und sie essen sehr wohl von allen getreideprodukten. na wenn das im umkehrschluss nicht doch schon einen weiteren schritt in der evolution bedeutet, was dann?

auf der anderen seite sehe ich natürlich auch genetisch benachteiligte, die es trotz selektion noch 10.000 jahre bis hierher geschafft haben, aber weiterhin unter z.b. diabetes mellitus leiden (diese herleitung meinerseits kann jetzt natürlich an den haaren herbeigezogen sein, schließlich bin ich kein medizinischer forscher). die evolution ist also voll im gange.

bitte nicht falsch verstehen: ich finde es sehr gut, dass ich von dir die nötige unterstützung bekomme und mich somit einlesen kann in dinge, die vorher nicht kannte. danke!

aber wie schon geschrieben, mein englisch ist leider nicht das umfassenste. daher erkenne ich vielleicht die komplexen zusammenhänge nicht so gut.


----------



## sekt88 (19. Juni 2008)

doch hast du verstanden.! Klar gibt es viele leute die gesund leben mit vile Getreide produkte. Man muß aber die Gesamte lebenstil diese Leute betrachten. 

Ich bin ein mensch der mit getreide produkte nicht gesund leben kann.


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juni 2008)

alles klar. dann kann ich mich ja wieder etwas beruhigter den nächsten 4-8 wochen widmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frichte1 (20. Juni 2008)

Ich schließe mich sekt88 an ... wenn ich Getreideprodukte und industrielle KHs meide gehts es mir wesentlich besser. Ihr müsst mal gesehen haben wie ich aufgehen, wenn ich mich der "normalen" Ernährung widme 

Es ist recht lustig zu sehen, wie Leute denen man das so erklärt einen total ungläubig ansehen und das für Unsinn abtun. Manche aber, vor allem die, die mit ihrem Stoffwechsel oder anderen Problemen (wie z.B schlechte Haut) zu kämpfen haben schenken einem manchmal ein offenes Ohr. Um so schöner ist es zu sehen, wenn einige davon dann einfach mal ihre Ernährung umstellen um zu sehen ob bei Ihnen da vielleicht was dran ist.

Klar es klappt nicht bei jedem, dazu sind wir einfach viel zu verschieden und es wirken ja schließlich noch mehr Faktoren. Aber bei einigen Leuten hat das schon viel bewirkt.

Un wie bereits erwähnt ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich durch viele "Versuche" für mich festgestellt habe, dass ich mit wenigen KHs (und wenn dann Obst, Gemüse oder Nüsse) ein wesentlich besseres Leben führen kann.

Aber ich denke nicht, dass wir hier die Evolutionstheorien durcharbeiten sollten um nun zu eroieren on der Mensch 100.000, 10.000 oder 1.000 Jahre braucht um seinen Stoffwechsel Nachrungsveränderungen anzupassen


----------



## tschobi (20. Juni 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> *1.*Ich schließe mich sekt88 an ... wenn ich Getreideprodukte und industrielle KHs meide gehts es mir wesentlich besser.
> 
> *2.*Es ist recht lustig zu sehen, wie Leute denen man das so erklärt einen total ungläubig ansehen und das für Unsinn abtun.



1. Volle Zustimmung auch von mir! Seitdem bin ich wacher, aufnahmefähiger(vor allem im Studium), und hab unendlich Power (gefühlte), einige Hautprobleme sind weg, ach ja und seit dem auch keine Heißhungerattacken mehr. War vor einigen Wochen eigentlich mein größtes Problem
Hab mich echt gewundert das sich in so kurzer Zeit soviel tut.

2. UNGLÄUBIG ist garkein Ausdruck. Die Fragen einen dann oft, was isst du denn dann noch, da bleibt doch nicht mehr viel.

Bin mal gespannt ob ich meinen Abnehmerfolg mit dieser Ernährung und Sport endlich hinbekomme. 
Hatte am Anfang des Jahres mit 105kg (180cm) angefangen, dann aber wieder einen Rückfall bekommen und wieder auf 104kg zurück. 
Jetzt mit der Ernährungsumstellung bin ich wieder zurück auf 100kg. Bin jetzt wieder optimistisch mein Wunschgewicht noch dieses Jahr zu erreichen. 

Also allen viel Erfolg weiterhin. Werde jetzt auch regelmäßig hier mein Gewicht posten.


----------



## tschobi (20. Juni 2008)

@sekt: Kannst du das mit dem "Vollkorn is the worst" noch mal erklären. Hab da auch schon einiges drüber gelesen, aber nie richtig verstanden. 
Ist es so, dass das "volle" Korn noch schlechter verdaut werden kann, als das verarbeitete?


----------



## frichte1 (20. Juni 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob ich meinen Abnehmerfolg mit dieser Ernährung und Sport endlich hinbekomme.
> Hatte am Anfang des Jahres mit 105kg (180cm) angefangen, dann aber wieder einen Rückfall bekommen und wieder auf 104kg zurück.
> Jetzt mit der Ernährungsumstellung bin ich wieder zurück auf 100kg. Bin jetzt wieder optimistisch mein Wunschgewicht noch dieses Jahr zu erreichen.



Tschobi ich komme von 106 bei knapp 5 cm weniger Körper größe und steuere langsam aber sicher auf die 90 zu. Der Weg zum Wunschgewicht ist noch weit, aber ich weiß, dass ich es schaffe wenn ich will und die entsprechende Ernährung wird mir dabei helfen. ich denke es wird dir nicht anders gehen.


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> @sekt: Kannst du das mit dem "Vollkorn is the worst" noch mal erklären. Hab da auch schon einiges drüber gelesen, aber nie richtig verstanden.
> Ist es so, dass das "volle" Korn noch schlechter verdaut werden kann, als das verarbeitete?



(Ich weiß, ich weisß, mein schrifftliches Deutsch ist zu kotzen).


1. Vollkorn Ballastoff inhibiert das aufsaugen von Vit. D ins Darm. 

2. Vollkorn hat VIEL Kalorien und meist aus KH-das Insulin ausschutteln ist danach Bombastisch. Dann ist man schlapp und der Körper dann optimiert Glucose als Fett zu speichen!


Ich will mit meinen dauernde abraten von getreide Produkte einen examplar presentieren. Ich habe all 2000+ beitrage gelesen und FAST allem die es schwer haben, Fett abzunehem, trotz grosse mühe und viel bewegung, essen immer noch getreide Produkte.....und viel davon.

zur diesen Leute sage ich nur: Versuche es, ein Total vernichtung von getreide Produkte zu essen. Ihr wird nicht sterben und ihr wird nicht krank. Dein Insulin Spiegel wird stabiler, und "Hunger Attacks" wird weniger und auf die dauer, vollig weg.

Denke nur:

1. Getreide Produkte sind Energie reich, und Ernährungswerte Arm. Meist sind die getreide Produkte mit Vitaminin angerreicht--->Vitamin supplements----->Unnotig bei Obst/Gemuse/Nussen)

2. Obst und Gemuse, als Hauptquelle für KH hat unzählige Vorteile.
  i. Energiearm  
 ii. Vitamin reich
iii. Mineralen reich
iv. Spürrenelementen reich
v.  Phytochemikalien reich
vi. Ballaststoff reich
vii. WASSER REICH!!!!!! 
viii. Grosser auswahl 
ix. Schnell verdaut.


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juni 2008)

@ sekt88, frichte1 & tschobi:

heute habe ich ladetag. bis jetzt gabs apfel, getrocknete feigen, pflaumen und brötchen mit nutella, kaffee. 

unabhängig davon, woraus die KH nun bestehen - ich sitze gerade im sessel und kann beinahe die wege der glucose aus dem darmbereich durch den körper in alle richtungen verfolgen.

bilde ich mir das gerade nur ein? oder geht es euch bei ladetagen auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (20. Juni 2008)

@frichte1: Dann paddeln wir ja fast im gleichen Boot. Nur das du schon etwas weiter bist. Hätte ich auch schon sein können, wenn .....
Wir packen das schon. Vor allem nach meiner Ernährungsumstellung läuft es super.

@sekt88:
Danke für die Antwort. Deutsch ist eine sehr schwere Sprache, du bist entschuldigt.
zu1: wieder was gelernt. 
zu2: das wusste ich schon, trifft aber nicht nur auf Vollkorn, sondern allgemein auf viele KH zu, oder? Vor allem Brot, Weißbrot,....

Danke für deine Erklärung.

@x-rossi:
Ich finde deine Ladetage eigentlich ganz gut. Aber meinst du nicht du solltest dich auf "gesunde KH" beim "Laden" beschränken. 
Damit meine ich deine Apfel,Feige,Pflaumen, aber *nicht* dein Nutella Brötchen.
Nur mal so als Diskusionsanregung


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2008)

Getrocken Feigen/Datteln/Aprikose sind hervorragend! Haben auch Viel Kalorien also pass auf das nicht zuviel auf einmal gegessen wird. 

Statt Powerbars esse ich getrockenen Feigen und Aprikosen und mein Lieblingsenergie Spender: Halva.


----------



## tschobi (20. Juni 2008)

Hab gerda mal hier nachgesehen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halva
hast du ein Rezept? Sieht irgendwie anregend aus. Irgendwie wie Käse ;-)

Ist da nicht zuviel Zucker drin?


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2008)

Zucker aus Honig ist prima!

http://195.127.84.86/cgi-local/propres.pl?Artikel-Nr=42751


----------



## TedStryker71 (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich finde die Diskussion über Kohlenhydrate sehr interessant und denke auch das da sicher einiges dran ist. Was mich mal interessieren würde ich ob ihr mir ein paar Onlinequellen oder gute Bücher nennen könnt die dieses Thema vertiefen und auch Ernährungsvorschläge liefern? (wenn möglich auf Deutsch)
Läuft das ganze auf eine der vielen bekannten Diäten ala Atkins, Hollywood Beach oder Logo Methode raus - oder hat das nicht damit zu tun?


----------



## frichte1 (20. Juni 2008)

Wenn Halva das ist was Bekannte immer aus Indien mitbringen ... nämlich so ein heller zuckersüßer Block der beim Abbeisen reltiv trocken schmeckt ... dann Nein danke 

Aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten. 

An Ladetagen merke ich, dass mein Körper etwas bekommt was er eigentlich nicht mehr braucht und was die "normalen" Vorgänge durcheinander bringt. Ich würde vielleicht nicht sagen, dass ich merke dass die Glucose im Blut zirkuliert aber ich merke ganz deutlich dass im Körper etwas vor sich geht.

Im Endeffekt ist das als ob du dir eine Art Energybooster (geiles Wort ) einflößt, der nicht unbedingt gesund ist deinen Körper aber pusht ... in dem Fall die vielen KHs.

Und jetzt stell dir das mal bei mir vor, wo ich täglich unter 20 - 30 g KHs bleibe


----------



## frichte1 (20. Juni 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich finde die Diskussion über Kohlenhydrate sehr interessant und denke auch das da sicher einiges dran ist. Was mich mal interessieren würde ich ob ihr mir ein paar Onlinequellen oder gute Bücher nennen könnt die dieses Thema vertiefen und auch Ernährungsvorschläge liefern? (wenn möglich auf Deutsch)
> Läuft das ganze auf eine der vielen bekannten Diäten ala Atkins, Hollywood Beach oder Logo Methode raus - oder hat das nicht damit zu tun?



Hmm da ich grad auf Arbeit sitze kann ich dir leider keine Bücher nennen. Aber ich kann dir sagen, dass meine Art und Weiße der Ernährung auf einigen verschiedenen Diäten / Nahrungsumstellungen beruht.

Wichtig ist wirklich, dass man erkennt, dass es sich bei LOGI, Atkins und Co. nicht um eine Diät sondern um eine Nahrungsumstellung dreht. Denn wenn du das nur als Diät machst geht es danach ganz schnell wieder los mit der Gewichtszunahme und den Problemen die man damit uU losgeworden ist.

Aber ich will nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass das nicht bei allen Menschen so ist.

Ich für meinen Fall habe die Abnehmphase mit Atkins begonnen (also KHs aufs Minimum reduziren) gehe dann bei intensivem Training in die Anabole Ernährungsform über (klingt böse bedeutet aber nichts anderes als wenig KHs an 6 Tagen die Woche und an einem Tag wird mit "guten" KHs nachgeladen) und wenn ich mein Wuschgewicht (ist noch ein sehr langer Weg) habe werde ich auf LOGI / South Beach umsteigen. Das beduetet dann am ende immernoch relativ wenig KHs, aber diese kommen dann aus Obst und Gemüse und Getreideprodukte und raffinierte KHs werden gemieden.


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.



Klar!

QUOTE=frichte1;4867608]
Und jetzt stell dir das mal bei mir vor, wo ich täglich unter 20 - 30 g KHs bleibe [/QUOTE]

Ketosis (Nährung ohne KH, Energie aus Ketonkorper gewonnen) -gut für Epileptiker, gut für Fettleibige Leute, gut for Leute die kein bewegung machen als methode Fett zu brennen.

Unter 50g ist schwer genug! 100g pro tag ist gut vertragbar aber für hochleistungs Sportler nicht Optimal.


----------



## oglippi (20. Juni 2008)

@TedStryker71

http://patricheizmann.blogspot.com/2008/06/kohlenhydrate-machen-dick-und-krank.html

Kannst dir mal den ganzen Blog anschauen, da gibt es noch viel mehr Infos zu dieser Ernährungsform!

MfG
oglippi


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2008)

oglippi schrieb:


> @TedStryker71
> 
> http://patricheizmann.blogspot.com/2008/06/kohlenhydrate-machen-dick-und-krank.html
> 
> ...



Sehr schon, aber vergesse nicht das Sportler brauchen KH, nur aus der Richtige Quelle. Fructose aus Honig  ist optimal. Ich mag es nicht die Phrase "Low Carb" weil, meistens, ist es mit Commerzielles produkte zu tun hat.

Von der Natur her, ist low carb normal und kein besondere entwicklung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frichte1 (20. Juni 2008)

Alles wo im Supermarkt LOW CARB drauf steht kannst du gut und gerne sein lassen da hat sekt88 vollkommen recht. Und mit allem anderen auch


----------



## Harry_I (20. Juni 2008)

was ist mit Kartoffeln? (und Reis?)

Irgendwie klingt mir das was Sekt88 sagt etwas sehr extrem.
Für ihn scheint es gut zu sein. Damit muss es noch lange nicht für jeden optimal sein.

frichte1 und tschobi: "Am Erfolg werdet ihr euch messen lasssen müssen!"

Trotzdem finde ich solche Beiträge super. Regt doch schwer zum nachdenken an. 

Weiter so!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hab in den letzten 4-5 Monaten auch eher wenig Getreideprodukte gegessen, einfach weil mir das Nudelessen zu anstrengend war und ein Brot für mich allein immer zu viel is 

Wüsste jetz aber nich, ob ich mich dadurch tatsächlich besser fühle. Konnte mich in den letzten 3 Monaten größtenteils echt gut zügeln bzw ich musste mich gar nicht zügeln, weil ich selten Gelüste hatte. 
Aber obs mit den KH zusammenhing? 
Hab auch relativ oft getrocknete Feigen gegessen - einfach lecker


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> was ist mit Kartoffeln? (und Reis?)
> 
> Irgendwie klingt mir das was Sekt88 sagt etwas sehr extrem.
> Für ihn scheint es gut zu sein. Damit muss es noch lange nicht für jeden optimal sein.



Kartoffeln esse ich nie.

Reis nur ab und zu beim Sushi, aber in der Regel nie.

Zum schnelle Glycogen tanken beim ettapen Renn, ist Reis okay: Viele Starke, schnell zur Glycogen gewandelt. In diesem Fall, beim heftiger Körperliich Anstrengungen, der Insulin ausschutteln vollig okay ist und fordert der Wiederaufbau vernichtet Muskeln. In diesem Fall wirkt Insulin anders als beim mittagessen auf die Arbeit.


----------



## TedStryker71 (20. Juni 2008)

@ all - danke schon mal für die ersten Antworten, alles noch etwas verwirrend für mich! Mir geht es primär nicht darum irgendwas abzunehmen, wiege bei 1,94 ca. 92-94KG, schwankend. (obwohl ich 85-87KG aus sportlicher Sicht schon idealer finden würde). Für mich sind eher die gesundheitlichen Aspekte relevant/interessant wie "sich müde&abgeschlagen fühlen" etc. pp. Habe mal irgendwann/irgendwo gehört das Brot den Körper verschleimt/klebt...
Für mich wäre es halt spannend mal ein allgemeines gute Buch zu dem Thema zu lesen um einen Gesamtüberblick zu bekommen.
Ich tue mich da doch etwas schwer wenn es heist LowCarp oder keine raffinierten KH mit der Antwort: Was soll ich dann am besten essen und vor allem was genau alles weglassen....
klar im Prinzip weiss ich das schon aber es ist doch etwas unübersichtlich. Vor allem wenn dann Honig oder Nüsse oder was auch immer wieder optimal sind.


----------



## dre (20. Juni 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich wäre es halt spannend mal ein allgemeines gute Buch zu dem Thema zu lesen um einen Gesamtüberblick zu bekommen.



Genau die Info hätte ich auch gern. Ich möchte auch nicht abnehmen (1,85m groß, mit caa. 80 Kg), aber schon auf meine Ernährung besonders im Bezug auf sportliche Aktivitäten achten.

Damit aber eins gleich klar ist, Bier, Riesling, Brunello und Parmesan wird definitiv nicht gestrichen..........


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2008)

Du Brauchst kein Buch-Einfach keine getreide produkte essen, kein pommes, wenig reis, wenig Kartoffeln. 

ALLE OBST UND GEMUSE KANNST DU ESSEN.


----------



## ThK (20. Juni 2008)

Freitags Update ;-)

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg) 
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg) 
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)
20.Woche (20.06.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2008)

Am Sonntag fahre ich der Dreiländer Rennrad Giro, 165km/3500hm. Heute und Morgen esse ich zum Glycogen Speicher zu Füllen: (also 2x mal was in das Bild steht, plus einen Dicken Salat für Abend mahlzeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (20. Juni 2008)

das eine glas mach ich noch leer   . ich bin aber schon auf der suche nach gemüse mit viel kh-anteil. sind erbsen, bohnen und linsen auch ok?

einen helva-tick habe ich auch schon gehabt und sehr gerne pistazien-helva gegessen. leider auch davon zu viel zu viel. irgendwie kann ich nie aufhören, wenn ich mal anfange. immer heißhunger, wenn süßes im spiel ist. ein teufelskreis. getrocknetes obst kann ich gar nicht so viel essen, wegen des vielen zuckers.

ausserdem habe ich herrn dr. kurt a. moosburger per zufall in einem anderen forum ausfindig gemacht und lese dort gerade wild und quer durch alles durch, was da so geliefert wird. die nettiquette dort (zumindest was im archiv bis ca. 2004 so zu lesen ist) ist ganz großes tennis. ich werde mich dort anmelden und mark sissons these zur diskussion stellen. weil im deutschsprachigen web find ich kaum was zu diesem thema.

zur ketose: ich habe auch in ein paar bb-foren wegen informationen über proteinzufuhr gelesen und bin dort auch auf kotroverse ansichten bezüglich einer anzustrebenden ketose gestoßen. gut 99 % der BBler in den foren und threads sind gegen die ketogene diät und haben immer versucht den ketogenen zustand - und gerade den neulingen - auszureden! moosburger ist ebenfalls strikt gegen die ketogene diät.

dann noch: manche lebensmittel scheinen ihre eigenschaften nach dem garen/kochen ins negative zu verändern (kartoffeln, karotten, ...). alles nur humbug?

und: wie geht ihr mit dem GLYX-thema um? selbst unter den gesunden KH-quellen soll es ja solche mit unterschiedlichen lasten geben. ebenfalls humbug?


----------



## tschobi (20. Juni 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> frichte1 und tschobi: "Am Erfolg werdet ihr euch messen lasssen müssen!"



Von mir aus gerne. Deshalb werde ich ja jetzt auch immer regelmäßig mein Gewicht posten.
Generell geht es mir aber nicht um irgendeinen Wettkampf zwischen irgendwelchen Ernährungsmethoden, oder "sich messen lassen" , oder derartiges. Meine Erfolge(die sich dann hoffentlich einstellen) werde ich aber gerne bekanntmachen.

Ich denke das diese Art der Ernährung immer sehr extrem angesehen wird. So nach dem Motto, ohje, jetzt kann ich garnichts leckeres mehr Essen. Aber wenn man genau darüber nachdenkt, ist es die natürliche Ernährungsform des Menschen, und auch lecker
Diese ganzen künstlichen/industriellen Produkte sind doch alle für die Tonne. 

Ich will aber hier nicht den großen Prediger spielen, dafür stehe ich viel zu weit am Anfang. Das sollen andere MachenAußerdem wird es auch mir sicher schwer fallen, auf einige Dinge zu verzichten, obwohl dieses Wort ja eigentlich in einer Ernährungsumstellung(nicht Diät) nicht vorkommen sollte. 
Aber der heutige Mensch hat sich schon an soviel "Mist" gewöhnt, das man sich sowas erstmal wieder abgewöhnen muss. - Das Wort zum Freitag-


----------



## tschobi (20. Juni 2008)

Was auch immer bei Einigen(den meisten aber nicht) unter den Tisch fällt ist, dass immer nur von Abnehmen die Rede ist. Aber was ist mit gesunder Ernährung. Es geht doch nicht nur ums Pfunde verlieren. Viele Krankheiten, die man sich heute einfängt kommen ja nicht angeflogen.

Brauche mich nur in meiner Verwandtschaft und großen Bekanntenkreis umsehen. Herzprobleme und vor allem Diabetis werden da zum Volkssport. Seht euch mal um, was viele für einen Mist in sich hineinschaufeln.
Richtig schlecht habe ich mich nie ernährt, aber immer viel, viel zu viel und zuviele KH.
-Bewusster essen ist das Stichwort-


----------



## frichte1 (20. Juni 2008)

@ Tschobi: Schön gesagt 

Um es nochmal zusammenzufassen. Keiner von uns hat behauptet, dass seine Ernährungsweise die richtige ist. Ich habe betont, dass jeder Mensch und somit jeder Stoffwechsel grund verschieden ist. Um ehrlich zu sein, kann es auch durchaus sein, dass mein Stoffwechsel gegenüber dem von x-rossi z.B. evolutionsmäßig gesehen 10.000 Jahre zurückhängt und ich deswegen solche Probleme bei KHs habe.

Fakt ist jedoch dass ich von mir behaupten kann, die Ketogene Ernährungsweise für mich eine sehr gute Möglichkeit ist abzunehmen bzw mein Gewicht zu halten und dennoch keinen Leistungseinbruch erdulden zu müssen.

Zum Thema was soll ich dann essen und das ist doch immer dasselbe kann ich nur sagen. Mal im Netz googlen oder diverse Bücher zum Thema lesen (ja ich such bei Gelegenheit welche raus). Es gibt soooooooo viele Rezepte, dass man eigentlich auf nichts mehr vertichten muss. Und es bestimmt jeder für sich wie er/sie seine Nahrung zusammensetzt. Zum Beispiel hab ich letztens LC-Muffins gebacken. Absoluter Spass ... Mit echten Muffins nicht zu vergleichen, aber sie waren lecker und man hat mal wieder was neues ausprobiert.


----------



## tschobi (20. Juni 2008)

Jetzt hab ich aber genug gebabbelt. In diesem Sinne


----------



## Harry_I (20. Juni 2008)

@tschobi

Ich wünsche Dir, dass diese (für mich extreme) Form der Ernährungsumstellung für Dich die richtige ist. 

Das mit dem "messen lassen" nimm mal nicht so ernst! Damit wollte ich nur, dass ihr von Erfolgen - aber auch Rückschlägen - berichtet. Und das willst Du ja machen. Gut so!

Das mit dem Low Carb werde ich an trainingsfreien Tagen Abends mal ein wenig machen. Dadurch soll ja ein niedriger Insulinspiegel über Nacht den Fettabbau fördern.

Aber ohne Energiedefizit geht nix! - Das ist schon mal sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frichte1 (20. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dann noch: manche lebensmittel scheinen ihre eigenschaften nach dem garen/kochen ins negative zu verändern (kartoffeln, karotten, ...). alles nur humbug?



Das habe ich auch schon gelesen und dazu gibt es auch wiederum ganz eigene Theorien. Die gehen sogar so weit, dass es Leute gibt, die ihre Speisen nur im rohen (Fleisch wird je nach Bedarf abgehangen) Zustand zu sich nehmen um den originalen Geschmack und alle darim befindlichen Nährstoffe für sich zu haben. Gesund oder nicht kann bitte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Für mich ist das nix.



x-rossi schrieb:


> und: wie geht ihr mit dem GLYX-thema um? selbst unter den gesunden KH-quellen soll es ja solche mit unterschiedlichen lasten geben. ebenfalls humbug?



Das Thema der glykemischen Last bzw des glykemischen Index von lebensmittel ist wieder ein eigenes geht aber in Richtung Einteilung der KHs in "gute" und "schlechte". Schlechter oder hoher Glyx bedeutet dass ein Lebensmittel den Blutzuckerspiegel extrem schnell ansteigen lässt und damit eine hohe Insulinausschüttung bewirkt. Was wiederum dazu führt, dass der Blutzuckerspiegel umso schneller in den Keller geht. Das wiederum führt zu Heißhunger oder Fressatacken. Bei den guten KHs gibt es eine keine so extreme Reaktion und Fressatacken sollen nicht auftreten. Das ganze ist nur kurz zusammengefasst und hat keinenAnspruch auf Vollständigkeit.

Ach ja kannst mir mal den Link zu dem Forum geben wo sich Dr. Moosburger     tummelt?


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juni 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Ach ja kannst mir mal den Link zu dem Forum geben wo sich Dr. Moosburger     tummelt?


ja.


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2008)

Mal in einfach Englisch:

Body Builders and Bikers are two different animals. Ketogenic diets have been clinically proven to stop epileptic seizures and is an effective weight-loss method for the morbidly obese (>30% Körper Fettanteil) and for those who do little or no exercise. However, for peoplewho are not obese and exercise alot, ketogenic diets still remain controversial. In addition, you must not forget, that when you are not exercising and your heart rate is below 65-75% your Maximal Heart Rate, your body is deriving more than 65% of it´s energy needs from FAT. When you start sprinting and climbing hills on the bike and your heart rate goes above 75%, you start burning glycogen. Thus it is important to realize and understand that for bikers who do more that ride to and from work, carbohydrates must be present in your diets. This is the problem I have with the moniker "low-carb." Low-carb is the natural way of eating. Carbohydrate rich diets are a new occurance and a result of industrial food preparation: High fructose corn syrup and "fertig-gericht." If one removes "getreide produkte" and only eats fruits and vegetables, ( 90% of the time), they will NEVER go into the HIGH CARB ZONE. 

I haven´t read Moosburger since 2004. 90% of what he states is true-I disagree with him on certain points which are irrelevant to this discussion. 

Don´t make the mistake of transferring what you read on body building forums to endurance and biking activities.


----------



## TedStryker71 (20. Juni 2008)

@ sekt88 - ich wäre trotzdem erst Mal an einschlägiger Literatur interessiert - alleine um auch mal eine Idee zu bekommen wie eine Nahrungszusammenstellung ohne raffinierte KHs funktionieren könnte. 
Ach würde ich mich gerne etwas in die wissenschaftlichen Zusammenhäge einlesen - aber am besten "EINFACH" erklärt - damit man es wirklich versteht.
Ich müsste schon überlegen was ich überhaupt Frühstücken soll...nur Eier jeden Tag...ich habe nicht die Zeit mir für jede Mahlzeit lange Vorbereitungszeit zu nehmen und auch beruflich eingespannt so dass oftmals nur Essen unterwegs möglich ist.
Was esst Ihr denn dann z.B. bei/wärend einer langen Bike-Tour wenn die normalen KH ausfallen - Nüsse? 
@ x-rossi - die Anleitung zum Isotonischen Getränk mit Maltodextrose ist dann ja auch hinfällig bei der Theorie...
und Bier trinke ich natürlich auch gerne - ja ich stecke in der Falle, mal sehen ob sich irgendwie ein gesunder oder gesünderer Mittelweg finden läst.
Geht LOGI denn in die richtige Richtung? habe mal Montianac gemacht und auch das Southbeach Buch Zuhause - aber im Alltag ist das beides - zumindest für mich - auf Dauer extrem schwer umzusetzen.

Noch was - ich habe mal von einem Buch gehört - der Titel ging irgendwie in die Richtung Zucker - weißes Gift oder so ähnlich - kennt das jemand und weis evtl. wie es richtig heist/und wo es zu bekommen ist?


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juni 2008)

@ TedStryker71: bezüglich der zusammenstellung der nahrung gibts keine geheimnisse. konzentriere dich für 2 minuten und lese auf den letzten 2 seiten nur die beiträge von sekt88 genau durch - steht alles in ganz simpler form da.

sonst beschleicht mich bei dir das das gefühl, dass du nur vorgibst gelesen zu haben, was man dir verlinkt. das ist mir schon beim isogetränk aufgefallen. also nicht nur grob überfliegen wenn dich was interessiert, sondern aktiv informieren. also nicht, dass ich jetzt bös wär deswegen, aber es fällt mir halt spontan auf.

ein isogetränk hat natürlich seine daseinsberechtigung, aber leider nicht in dieser funktion, wie du sie dir gewünscht hast. wenn du ausdauer haben möchtest, musst du kilometer runterspulen. von nichts kommt nichts. gut trainierten ausdauerathleten verlangsamt ein isogetränk den körpereigenen glykogenverbrauch wenn es jenseits der 1,5-2 h geht.

amazon: zucker, zucker


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (20. Juni 2008)

Moin!

So, war mal wieder joggen, werd immer schneller 
Nächste Woche werd ich ma versuchen etwas Tempo rauszunehmen und dafür noch rund nen Km mehr zu laufen.
Ausserdem war ich vorhin im Laden und hab mir endlich n neues MTB bestellt.  Ich hoff nur, dass es nicht so lange dauert bis es fertig ist. Ist ein Freiwild Gemse XT mit n paar änderungen an der Ausstattung (Reba Team anstelle von Recon Race, Louise Carbon anstelle von Julie und Mavic Crossride anstelle von XT/X317). Dann kanns ja bald auch wieder auf dem Bike rund gehn 

Grüße - Frank


----------



## tschobi (20. Juni 2008)

PuRpLeDeViL schrieb:


> Ist ein Freiwild Gemse XT mit n paar änderungen an der Ausstattung (Reba Team anstelle von Recon Race, Louise Carbon anstelle von Julie und Mavic Crossride anstelle von XT/X317).



Wäre nicht ein von vorneherein höherwertigeres bike günstiger gewesen?
Bei den ganzen *teuren* Änderungen lohnt sich die Änderung im Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis des Besseren meist nicht mehr. 
Oder bist du extrem günstig an die Teile gekommen? 
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit. War nur so als Neugier ne Frage zwischendurch.



> @ TedStryker71: bezüglich der zusammenstellung der nahrung gibts keine geheimnisse. konzentriere dich für 2 minuten und lese auf den letzten 2 seiten nur die beiträge von sekt88 genau durch - steht alles in ganz simpler form da.


Kann ich auch bestätigen. sekt88 hat alles kurz und knapp erzählt. Viel mehr gibt es nicht mehr zu sagen. Und was du morgens essen sollst, kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten. Aber das ist bei "normaler" Lebensweise auch nicht anders. Ich weiß manchmal auch nicht was ich morgens Frühstücken soll. 
Keine Bange, einfach mal durch den Supermarkt gehen, oder ein paar Kochbücher/Internet durchgehen. Da findest du soviele Sachen,.....
Die Glyx Kochbücher und Glyx Internetseiten geben auch ganz gute Rezeptanregungen. Muss hat die Sachen mit schlechten KH`s weglassen und den Gesamt KH-Haushalt im Auge behalten. Die Ansätze sind da ganz gut, musst du halt selbst ein wenig optimieren. Du musst es mal andersherum sehen. Alles außer Getreide und Fertigsachen hast du ja keine Einschränkungen. Wobei man Fertigprodukte mit der "normalen" bewussten Ernährung ja auch schon vermieden hat.

Unterwegs hast du doch auch keine Probleme. War auch neulich beruflich/studentisch unterwegs. Hab zB Abends ein Rumsteak mit Brokkoli und einem leckeren Salat mit Käse und Thunfisch und Tomaten gegessen.

Aber was du wahrscheinlich meinst ist, das dir die Pommes oder Nudeln beim Steak fehlen, und statt dem Salat lieber ein Tiramisu(richtig geschrieben?) gegessen hättest, oder?


----------



## tschobi (20. Juni 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> @tschobi
> 
> *1.*Ich wünsche Dir, dass diese (für mich extreme) Form der Ernährungsumstellung für Dich die richtige ist.
> 
> ...



1. Danke, ist sie bestimmt
2.Hab dich schon verstanden. Wir verstehen uns schon 
3. Auf jeden Fall volle Zustimmung, das ist und bleibt das wichtigste


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe die Sache mal wieder anders.
Es mag ja sein, dass ihr recht habt und dieses ganze Vollkorn- und was weiß ich nicht noch- Zeug nicht gut für den Körper ist.
Aber ist diese Art der Ernährung nicht viel mehr nur ein letzter Schritt?
Wenn ich bedenke, dass hier sicher einige Rauchen, mehrmals die Woche Bier trinken, für ihr Gewicht zu klein sind  , etc. frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, erst mal damit aufzuhören.
Aber das nur als kleine Anregung meinerseits 

Ich habe keinen bestimmten User gemeint 

Als Wettkampf sehe ich diesen Thread hier auch nicht- eher als Motivationshilfe und Ratgeber. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sekt88 (20. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber ist diese Art der Ernährung nicht viel mehr nur ein letzter Schritt?



Nein. Für mich und viele Leute auf die Welt ist es einen Lebens Stil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Nein. Für mich und viele Leute auf die Welt ist es einen Lebens Stil.


Ja, schon klar. Und für die Leute hier im Thread/Forum...

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (21. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Sache mal wieder anders.
> 
> Wenn ich bedenke, dass hier sicher einige Rauchen, mehrmals die Woche Bier trinken, für ihr Gewicht zu klein sind  , etc. frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, erst mal damit aufzuhören.



klar ist das sinnvoll, aber hier gehts doch nicht um tabak oder alkohol. wir möchten uns hier schon in erster linie über ernährungsweisen austauschen ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> klar ist das sinnvoll, aber hier gehts doch nicht um tabak oder alkohol. wir möchten uns hier schon in erster linie über ernährungsweisen austauschen ...


Das hast du sehr schön erkannt 
*ABER...*
Was soll mit der Ernährungsumstellung erreicht werden? Ja richtig, ein gesünderes Leben. Und dabei sind Tabak, Alkohol und Übergewicht eher hinderlich.
ICH bin halt der Meinung, man sollte damit ^^ anfangen, statt sich über eine Sache zu unterhalten, die mMn einen eher geringen (im Vergleich zum Verzicht auf Alk, Tabak, Hüftgold, etc.) positiven Effekt (Verlängerung der Lebenserwartung, Erhalltung der Gesundheit,...) hat.

Aber macht ihr mal... 

Gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## x-rossi (21. Juni 2008)




----------



## Heffer (21. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ok, ein update:

01.02.08 104
17.05.08 93,3
20.05.08 92,9
23.05.08 92,2
28.05.08 92,7
29.05.08 92,7
01.06.08 92,7
04.06.08 91,8
06.06.08 91,8	
13.06.08 90,8	
14.06.08 90,8	
16.06.08 90,3	
18.06.08 89,8	
20.06.08 89,3
21.06.08 88,5	

Die 8x kg sind geschafft, jetzt stehen 85kg an. Danach werde ich erstmal schauen, wie es weitergehen soll. Hier und da bekomme ich schon zu hoeren, ich sollte nicht weiter abnehmen.

Die Kondition dankt mir auch die letzten Wochen, 14km laufen ohne Pause in angemessenem Tempo plus Reserven sind kein Problem mehr, vor 2 Monaten war das absolut nicht drin. 

In der Tat, es ist schon sehr extrem, was einige hier durchziehen, was aber nicht als Kritik daran gemeint ist. Jeder muss seine persoenliche Methode finden, die funktioniert, und mit den eigenen Lebensumstaenden vereinbar ist. Noch wichtiger finde ich, dass die entsprechende Methode auch langfristig machbar ist, und nicht nur ueber ein halbes Jahr durchgehalten wird und danach wieder alles in den alten Trott verfaellt, wie leider so oft.

Cheers, Oliver


----------



## TedStryker71 (21. Juni 2008)

Morgen x-rossi/tschobi - danke trotzdem noch mal fÃ¼r die Antworten. Ich habe das natÃ¼rlich schon verstanden und mir ist im Prinzip auch der Zusammenhang klar. Trotzdem ist es dann manchmal schwierig sich vorzustellen wie man das "wirklich" praktisch umsetzen soll, dass ist bei Ãnderungen aber immer so, da gebe ich euch recht. Gelesen habe ich die Artikel und Verlinkungen schon, vielleicht noch nicht ausfÃ¼hrlich genug. Interessant fand ich den Artikel von Patric Heinzmann.
Da aber leicht verschiedenen AnsÃ¤tze propagiert werden ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz leicht auszufiltern was am besten âsein kÃ¶nnteâ. NatÃ¼rlich ist mir bewusst, dass jeder KÃ¶rper anders reagiert und man das im Zweifelsfall rausfinden/testen muss.
Mir stellt sich u.a. noch die Frage ob Ballaststoffreiche KHs (wie Vollkornnudeln/Brot/Reis) jetzt in geringen Mengen OK sind oder nicht....
Was ein Buch angeht dachte ich es gibt evtl. eine gute Empfehlung zu dem Thema wo alles konzentriert zusammengefasst ist - vor allem auch die AblÃ¤ufe im KÃ¶rper - die ja auf der Seite von Heizmann ganz gut aufbereitet sind.
Danke trotzdem. PS: Sorry ich frage gerne mehrfach nach.


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (21. Juni 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Wäre nicht ein von vorneherein höherwertigeres bike günstiger gewesen?
> Bei den ganzen *teuren* Änderungen lohnt sich die Änderung im Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis des Besseren meist nicht mehr.
> Oder bist du extrem günstig an die Teile gekommen?
> Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit. War nur so als Neugier ne Frage zwischendurch.



Moin!

Ich habe die Änderungen sehr günstig bekommen, ich hab angefragt, was es kosten würde, das Bike auf die Ausstattung vom Transalp Stoker III zu bringen (das kostet 1199) und bekam dann als Antwort, dass ich die gleiche Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis bekommen könnt. Sprich ich zahl für die ganzen Änderungen 100 aufpreis und hab dazu den Laden mehr oder weniger vor der Haustür. Haben gestern abend nochma angerufen und gefragt, ob ich nicht lieber ne Marta anstelle der Louise möchte - würde erstens besser zu dem Bike passen (Gewicht/Einsatzgebiet) und wäre schneller lieferbar. Da die Bremsen preislich eigtl. gleich liegen, hab ich zugestimmt - muss aber nochmal anrufen um zu klären ob ich auch bei der Louise die Ventidiscs bekomm und fragen ob auch gleich 203er Scheiben verbaut werden können. Die paar Gramm sind mir egal, lieber ordentliche Bremspower 
Die Jungs von Freiwild sind da sowieso sehr kulant, was die Preise angeht - ich hab gesagt, dass ich zu den standart Pedalen gern noch n paar XTR-Klickies hätt zum selbst wechseln und auch für die Klickies bekomm ich noch einen Rabatt. Freu mich schon riesig auf das Bike. Ich hoff nur, das auch alles glatt läuft. Dann sollt es in ner Woche fertig sein lt. dem Anruf von gestern.

Grüße - Frank


----------



## Instantcold (21. Juni 2008)

Update:

Alter: 25
Größe: 1,80m
Startgewicht: 103 kg (30.04.2008)
Ziel: 80 kg beim Gewicht
und bis zum Jahresende beim Körperfett unter 20 %

Start: 30.04.2008 103 kg
1. Wo 07.05. 102 kg
2. Wo 16.05. 101 kg (Fettmessung: 26,4%)
3. Wo 23.05. 101 kg
4. Wo 30.05. 100 kg
5. Wo 05.06. 099 kg (Fettmessung: 24,5%) 
6. Wo 13.06. 099 kg
7. Wo 20.06. unbekannt !!

War eine bescheidene Woche, war nicht motiviert, hab beim Essen mist gemacht. Bin mit allem unzufrieden  hoffe das wird wieder..

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## x-rossi (21. Juni 2008)

kein ding, TedStryker71, aller anfang ist schwer.

bezüglich vollkornnudeln vs vollkornreis habe ich über die nacht eininge positive statements zum reis gefunden. darauf gestoßen bin ich als ich nach "getreide + entzündungen" gegoogelt hatte. 

diese info meinerseits trotzdem erstmal ohne gewähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (21. Juni 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> War eine bescheidene Woche, war nicht motiviert, hab beim Essen mist gemacht. Bin mit allem unzufrieden  hoffe das wird wieder..



nicht verzagen, ab montag bin ich wieder da


----------



## Instantcold (21. Juni 2008)

@ rossi

Ich bezweifel das wir uns groß sehen werden, ich helfe im Coil aus.

Aber es ist ja nicht nur die Arbeit, bin auch privat unzufrieden.


Gleich ist erstmal Feierabend und morgen steht wieder Rettungsdienst auf dem Programm, aber Montag ist eine neue Woche und ich werde Montag wohl wieder mit dem Bike auf Arbeit kommen.

Hast du Früh oder Spät??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juni 2008)

Kritische Stimmen werden offenbar nicht gern gehört. Aber ihr werdet schon wissen, was gut für euch ist, ihr seid ja alt genug.

Viel Erfolg für euer Vorhaben,
ihr werdet damit sicher steinalt werden,
Kai
P.S.: Eine Frage hätte ich aber doch noch:
Was ist denn nun genau euer Ziel? Abnehmen (alles andere passt eigentlich nicht hier in den Thread), gesund leben,...


----------



## x-rossi (21. Juni 2008)

@ Instantcold: ich habe spät. zum glück!

@ Race-Kralle88: ich sehe in deinen postings keine kritik und ebenso keine weiterführende meinung, weil ich keine verwertbaren fakten aus ihnen herauslesen kann, sondern nur eine auf annahmen und gefühlen beruhende meinung. und ne meinung ist nun mal nur eine meinung.

bring fakten, dann können wir weitermachen. denn der speck muss weg!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juni 2008)

@ x-rossi
Geht grad nicht (will DH-WM gucken  ).

Was ist mit meiner Frage nach dem Ziel der Ernährungsumstellung?

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (21. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juni 2008)

Ich könnte schwören das hatten wir heute schon mal!
Ohne Ergebnis...

Kai


----------



## x-rossi (21. Juni 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Für mich wäre es halt spannend mal ein allgemeines gute Buch zu dem Thema zu lesen um einen Gesamtüberblick zu bekommen.





dre schrieb:


> Genau die Info hätte ich auch gern.





TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Ach würde ich mich gerne etwas in die wissenschaftlichen Zusammenhäge einlesen - aber am besten "EINFACH" erklärt - damit man es wirklich versteht.
> Mir stellt sich u.a. noch die Frage ob Ballaststoffreiche KHs (wie Vollkornnudeln/Brot/Reis) jetzt in geringen Mengen OK sind oder nicht....



jetzt habe ich endlich was deutschsprachiges dazu gefunden: 

www.josef-stocker.de/blut2.htm
www.kersti.de/VA071.HTM


----------



## tschobi (21. Juni 2008)

@Heffer: wie groß bist du denn?
@Devil: DA klärt sich einiges bei dem Aufpreis.


----------



## Heffer (21. Juni 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> @Heffer: wie groß bist du denn?



Oh, vergessen, steht nur weiter oben im Thread. 184cm bei 37 ollen Jahren.


----------



## tschobi (21. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kritische Stimmen werden offenbar nicht gern gehört. Aber ihr werdet schon wissen, was gut für euch ist, ihr seid ja alt genug.
> 
> Viel Erfolg für euer Vorhaben,
> ihr werdet damit sicher steinalt werden,
> ...



Jetzt streitet doch nicht. 

Wenn du davon nicht überzeugt bist, dann lass es wirklich lieber. Hat dann nämlich eh keinen Sinn, wie jede andere Methode auch nicht. 
Man muss schon wirklich überzeugt davon sein. Das die Lebensweise gesund ist und einem zum Normalgewicht bringt+die ganzen anderen Vorteile ist für mich keine Diskusion wert. 
Kann aber Leute wie Harry verstehen, die sagen, dass sie es zu krass finden. Da hab ich schon Verständnis für, auch wenn ich es nicht krass finde.

Mit den Sachen wie Alkohol und Rauchen hast du natürlich recht, ist aber wie schon gesagt nicht unbedingt Sinn des Thread´s.
Das man sich nicht ne Schachtel Kippen in die Lungen pumpt sollte eigentlich jedem biker(Sportler) bewusst sein, ist für mich selbstverständlich.

P.S.: Natürlich ist Abnehmen das Ziel. Gesund leben sollte sowieso immer das Ziel sein. Unabhängig von diesem thread. Siehe Stichwort Rauchen.

Fazit: Lasst uns nicht streiten. Ist doch der beste thread des ibc
Man kann ja auch sachlich Vor und Nachteile diskutieren.


----------



## tschobi (21. Juni 2008)

Heffer schrieb:


> Oh, vergessen, steht nur weiter oben im Thread. 184cm bei 37 ollen Jahren.


Dann hast du ja wirklich nicht mehr viele Kilos. Glückwunsch. Was für ein Gewicht hast du denn anvisiert?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juni 2008)

@ tschobi
Es geht doch. Endlich mal eine gescheite Antwort von der "Gegenseite".
Das gestern Abend ist einfach mein Standpunkt.
Ist zwar toll, wenn ein 130kg schwerer Kettenraucher und Gelegenheitstrinker seine Ernährung umstellt und mehr auf seinen Körper achtet, aber was bringt es ihm, wenn er trotzdem als erster abdankt? 

Jeder muss seinen Weg selbst finden. Die Anregungen gibt es in diesem Thread und in seinem Vorgänger.

Ich finde einfach, es reicht, wenn man seine Ernährung ein wenig runterchraubt und etwas mehr Sport macht (Rad fährt  ).

Gruß Kai


----------



## Heffer (21. Juni 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja wirklich nicht mehr viele Kilos. Glückwunsch. Was für ein Gewicht hast du denn anvisiert?



Danke, ich bin aeusserst erstaunt, wie gut die die Kilos mit gezuegelter "Vollwertkost" plus relativ viel Sport purzeln. Ab und zu (ca. einmal in zwei Wochen) mal deftiger essen gehen (Familie, Arbeitsessen...) bremst dabei kaum. Fressgelueste, Konzentrationsprobleme, Schlappheit oder anderes verspuere ich nicht, sodass ich mir die Ernaehrung so dauerhaft gut vorstellen kann.
Erstmal visiere ich 85kg an, dann mal schauen, wie ich mich damit so fuehle. Eine holde Weiblichkeit meinte, ich sollte nicht weiter abnehmen, was aber nur optisch oder durch pers. Vorlieben begruendet war  Die doch noch etwas vorhandene Speckrolle am Bauch stoert mich ja schon noch.
Heute war ich Klamotten kaufen, denn mit 16kg weniger sitzt alles nur noch wie ein Sack, so kann man ja nicht aus dem Haus  Wenn Groessen gut passen, die man sonst eher fuer Kindergoressen hielt, ist das schon ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis. 

Cheers, Oliver


----------



## TedStryker71 (21. Juni 2008)

@ x-rossi - danke für die Links werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen! Habe mir heute in der Stadt auch bereits 2 Bücher als Grundlage gekauft, einfach weil es mich interessiert, ob/wie ich es dann umsetze weis ich selbst noch nicht....aber das wirft auch wieder neue Fragen auf  so jetzt wieder zum Fussball


----------



## x-rossi (22. Juni 2008)

@ Race-Kralle88: sorry! ich war mir nicht bewusst, dass du den inhalten unserer diskussionen nicht folgen kannst, sonst hätte ich mir die mühe gemacht diese inhalte für dich in noch einfacherer form nieder zu schreiben. 



> Kritische Stimmen werden offenbar nicht gern gehört. Aber ihr werdet schon wissen, was gut für euch ist, ihr seid ja alt genug.


ältere menschen besitzen nun mal prinzipbedingt - in der regel - die größere erfahrung. glaubst du wirklich, ich hätte in deinem alter groß nachgedacht, was gut ist für mich oder schlecht? damals galten für mich auch nur ne handvoll regeln. der rest lief doch von allein.



> Ich finde einfach, es reicht, wenn man seine Ernährung ein wenig runterchraubt und etwas mehr Sport macht


in deinem alter hatte ich bei 1,85 m schlanke durchtrainierte 75 kg und brauchte mir um nix den kopf zu zerbrechen. und dann schlichen sich unbemerkt freundin, job, auto, vereinsaustritt und der volle alltag ein ... und dann gings hoch auf 90+. und nun muss ich erkennen, dass ich nicht mehr jünger werde. das wird auf dich auch noch zukommen (das älter werden mit begleitendenden individuellen höhen und tiefen). und jetzt wird halt versucht mit allen tricks und kniffen das in 10 jahren liebevoll angefutterte fett in einem halben jahr zu verlieren. und weißt du weshalb das in so kurzer zeit geschehen muss? weil 1-2 jahre einfach zu lange dauern. aber für derlei erkenntnisse musst du halt noch ein kleines bisschen älter werden.



> Ist zwar toll, wenn ein 130kg schwerer Kettenraucher und Gelegenheitstrinker seine Ernährung umstellt und mehr auf seinen Körper achtet, aber was bringt es ihm, wenn er trotzdem als erster abdankt?


was? haben wir denn solche kandidaten hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Juni 2008)

@Instandcold


Aber es ist ja nicht nur die Arbeit, bin auch privat unzufrieden.




Hmm, private Umstände die zur Unzufriedenheit oder gar Frustration führen, können auch zur Stagnation der Gewichtsreduzierung führen.
Also ändere an deiner privaten Situation was........sollst sehen dann gehts besser.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juni 2008)

@ x-rossi
Zunächst mal ist es falsch, dass ich den Inhalten der Diskussionen nicht folgen KANN.

Das


> in deinem alter hatte ich bei 1,85 m schlanke durchtrainierte 75 kg und brauchte mir um nix den kopf zu zerbrechen.


macht mir Angst! Vor gut zwei Jahren hatte ich noch 93kg bei nicht ganz 1,80m. Wie soll das denn dann in 20 Jahren aussehen, wenn das (Jetzt) meine "Blütezeit" ist? 
Die nachfolgenden Erklärungen sind einleuchtend. Allein ich versteh nicht, warum es in einem 1/2 Jahr passieren muss. Aber dafür bin ich ja anscheinend auch noch zu jung 

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir so Leute ^^ hier haben. Das Beispiel war ein wenig überspitzt, aber die Welt hört ja nicht an den Grenzen dieses Threads auf... 

Von meiner Seite ist jetzt wieder alles paletti 
Danke schön für die Erklärungen. Ich kann jetzt alles einigermaßen nachvollziehen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (22. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Zunächst mal ist es falsch, dass ich den Inhalten der Diskussionen nicht folgen KANN.


also nochmal sorry! ich war halt ein wenig verdutzt/verwirrt (confused->  ), weil du gleich zweimal nach unseren zielen gefragt hattest, obwohl diese, und die prinzipien, nach denen sie folgen, auf den letzten 2-3 seiten in normaler form erklärt wurden.

diese low-carb/vollkorn-ist-gift-geschichte hat ja auch den effekt, dass man abnimmt, SOLANGE MAN EINE NEGATIVE ENERGIEBILANZ HAT. diese negative energiebilanz gehört jedoch zu allen formen der gewichtsreduktion dazu.

gewichtsabnahme hat aber sehr häufig zur folge, dass in erster linie nicht nur fett verloren wird sondern, und das ist ja das fatale, auch die nützliche muskulatur. und da hilft es nicht nur mal eben undefiniert die nahrungsaufnahme zu drosseln, sondern man muss wissen, wie die muskulatur erhalten werden kann. dann kommt man auf so spinnereien wie low-carb und bei genaueren weiteren recherchen auf thesen die besagen, dass low-carb gut ist, weil vollkorn sowieso schlecht ist. und dann kommt man von einem thema ins nächste, wenn man neugierig bleibt.

für manche menschen ist es nun mal sehr wichtig zu wissen, was sich hinter der weißen wand befindet. kann sein, dass das was sich dahinter befindet hilft, es kann aber auch schaden. vielleicht befindet sich hinter ihr aber auch gar nix. aber wenigstens haben sie herausgefunden, warum jetzt etwas ist, wie es ist.

nebenbei habe ich in einem älteren thread des letzten jahres gelesen (full squats), dass unser sekt88 ein Ph. D. Biology ist und in der forschung arbeitet. dieser umstand alleine macht aussagen von ihm doch schon wieder interessanter und motivieren zum mit- und weiterdenken, oder nicht?



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dasmacht mir Angst! Vor gut zwei Jahren hatte ich noch 93kg bei nicht ganz 1,80m. Wie soll das denn dann in 20 Jahren aussehen, wenn das (Jetzt) meine "Blütezeit" ist?
> Die nachfolgenden Erklärungen sind einleuchtend. Allein ich versteh nicht, warum es in einem 1/2 Jahr passieren muss. Aber dafür bin ich ja anscheinend auch noch zu jung


du trägst die kraft der jugend und sorglosen zeit in dir. wir werden alle älter. und schlaffer. und irgendwann komme wir in eine kiste. jung sein ist sehr oft absolut reaktionär und wenig zielgerichtet. wenn du deinen jetzigen weg beibehälst, dann wirst du solche probleme vielleicht auch gar nicht kennenlernen.

einen weiteren pluspunkt den du hast ist der, dass du internetnutzer bist. vor 10 jahren war wissen in dieser form von heute doch gar nicht abrufbar und gemeinschaften in denen "lebenserfahrungen" anonym ausgetauscht werden konnten gab es nur in weißen räumen auf krankenschein, in denen sich ein ball zugeworfen wurde, wenn man was loswerden wollte  (selbsthilfegruppen).



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass wir so Leute ^^ hier haben. Das Beispiel war ein wenig überspitzt.


deswegen ein bitte an dich: wenn du etwas kritisierst, dann bleib bitte beim kern damit der inhalt nicht an glaubwürdigkeit verliert. 

gruß
rossi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juni 2008)

@ x-rossi
Super Post von dir, wirklich- hast recht.

Ich verstehe immer mehr, worum es euch geht.
Allerdings ist es so, dass eure Ernährungsweise (noch, und hier schon die Einschränkung  ) keine Rolle für mich spielt.

Ja stimmt, bei Kritik muss ich wirklich sachlicher werden. Ich gebe mein bestes 

Mir einen einzigen Smilie zu widmen, finde ich halt ein bisschen schwach. 
Besser wäre z. B. der Zusatz s. S. 88-90 oder so. Aber da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen könen.  Meine Leitung ist halt ein Stück länger als eigentlich gut ist 

Sekt88 ist nicht so mein Fall. Ich halte ihn für zu extrem. Es ist toll, was er geschafft hat, keine Frage. Aber man kann dieses Ziel sicher auch anders erreichen. Aber wie man das Ziel erreicht, bleibt ja letztlich jedem selbst überlassen 
Vor allem ändert es nichts daran, dass seine Methode von Erfolg war.

Um ehrlich zu sein, regen mich seine Aussagen aber nicht zum Mit- oder gar Weiterdenken an. Grund ist aber halt einfach der, dass ich nicht an seinem Weg interessiert bin. Einer der Gründe steht etwas weiter oben 

An der Sache mit dem Internet ist sicher was dran.

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (22. Juni 2008)




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


>


Hääh? 

Kai


----------



## x-rossi (22. Juni 2008)

irgendwie stimmt doch alles nicht miteinander:

gehe ich nach der richtlinie 1,2 g eiweiß pro kg körpergewicht täglich zu brauchen, muss ich bei 80 kg 96 gramm eiweiß zu mir nehmen. so weit, so gut.

wenn der eiweißanteil täglich 30 energie% betragen soll, dann komme ich auf eine tägliche energiezufuhr summa summarum von 1.280 kcal. das liegt ja meilenweit von meinem grundumsatz entfernt, der bei ca. 1.900 kcal liegen soll.

alleine diese differenz ist größer als das empfohlene (gesunde) 500 kcal defizit, welches zur gewichtsreduzierung optimalerweise erzielt werden sollte.

der grundumsatz allein darf für dieses gesunde 500 kcal-defizit aber nicht gelten, es müssen arbeits-, freizeit und training mit hinzugenommen werden. mit anderen worten: mein leistungsumsatz beträgt geschätzte 3.200 kcal. ziehe ich jetzt die 500 kcal ab, sind das nur noch 2.700 kcal.

2.700 kcal tagesverbrauch an energie - diese energie soll mit 30 % mit eiweiß abgedeckt werden. das macht 900 kcal nur über eiweiß. 900 kcal sind 225 gramm eiweiß. 225 gramm eiweiß geteilt durch meine 80 kg macht ~ 2.8 gramm eiweiß pro kilogramm körpergewicht.

hilfe!


----------



## frichte1 (23. Juni 2008)

So ... ich bin wieder da.

Zuert Guten Morgen und ich hoffe ihr habt euer WE gut verbracht.

Mein Résumé:

nach 3 Jahren mal wieder Squash gespielt und das Freitags 2100 Uhr, das ging doch überraschender Weise sehr gut und meine Kondition hielt. (Danke an mein MTB was mir dabei immer wieder hilft mich stetig zu verbessern )

Und dann lies ich mich von meinem Bruder breitschlagen meinen Kreislauf wieder mal richtig in Schwuing zu bringen. Also gings nach 2 Jahren Pause am Samstag zum Muay Thai (Thaiboxen). Ich wäre fast gestorben. Nicht nur, dass ich kaum noch was aushalte was Abhärtung angeht (ihr müsstet mal sehen wie blau meine Schienbeine und Obeschenkel sind ). Nein die Belastung war mal wieder eine komplett andere. Der Kreislauf war wirklich an der Grenze und ich spüre wieder Muskeln die ich ganz vergessen hatte. Und meine Beine sind schwerer als nach einer extensiven Radtour. Um ehrlich zu sein es hat tierischst Spass gemacht und ich werde das wohl in meinen wöchentlichen Trainingsplan wieder einbauen. Mal sehen wie ich das zeitlich alles schaffe.

Naja und anstatt am Sonntag meinen geplanten Ruhetag einzulegen hab ich mich dann doch zu einer GA-Einheit aufgemacht. Am Ende waren es 50 km und der Puls lag dann leider doch im Mittel minimal oberhalb, aber was solls. ich klammer ich mal nicht ganz so sehr an die Zahlen.

So das wars erstmal zu den Tätigkeiten. Zum Thema Ernährung komm ich dann nochmal zurück. Nur soviel: Ich hab gestern Brötchen mit knapp 2g KH pro Stück gebacken ... sehr interessant und lecker nach fast 2 Monagten Backwarenabstinenz.


----------



## Unrest (23. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub es echt nicht.. Zwei Wochen so gut wie kein Sport mit zwei Alkoholexzessen und 1 1/2Wochen krank sein und ich habe nicht zugenommen...
90,0kg....
Mein momentan niedrigstes Gewicht seit Beginn der Aufzeichnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (23. Juni 2008)

und bei mir beginnt heute wieder der alltag nach der regenerationsphase.

trotz 3,5 wochen schonung, viel rumgeliege und keinem training bin ich nur 1 kg schwerer geworden. positive ausgangssituation.

aufs rad werde ich auch wieder steigen, aber nur für kleine grundlageneinheiten. gelände ist noch die nächsten 14 tage nicht drin. die schulter gibt momentan selbst noch auf asphalt feedback.

ab zur spätschicht.

schönen tag noch
rossi

/edit gewichtsmanager Unrest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gewichtsmanager rossi


----------



## Antiloppe (23. Juni 2008)

Tze, was macht ihr denn? Da ist man mal drei tage offline und da schreibt ihr wie die wahnsinnigen .

Kommen wir erstmal zum Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Samstag 03.05.2008 - 89,2 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 10.05.2008 - 87,5 kg (-1,7)
Samstag 17.05.2008 - 85,5 kg (-2,0)
Samstag 24.05.2008 - 85,0 kg (-0,5)
Samstag 31.05.2008 - 83,8 kg (-1,2)
Sonntag 08.06.2008 - 82,7 kg (-1,1)
Sonntag 15.07.2008 - 82,5 kg (-0,2)
Montag  23.06.2008 - 81,9 kg (-0,6)


Immer noch Talfahrt , mal schauen wie lange das so weiter geht. Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden .

Bei der Sache mit den Kohlenhydraten warte ich mal gespannt auf die Erfahrungsberichte von x-rossi. Schreib mal wie es dir damit ergeht.

Ich weiß, das hier ist ein Bikerforum, aber ich muss mal eben was aus einer anderen Sportart erzählen. 
Ich war Laufen am Wochenende am Möhnesee (http://marathon-soest.de/data/mat/moehnelauf/08/Lauf3.htm). 

10 km und ich war für meinen Trainingsstand voll gut. 59:00 Minunten, also unter einer Stunde und das trotz Seitenstichen auf den letzten 500m. Yuchhhhhhu .

Antiloppe


----------



## Harry_I (23. Juni 2008)

Bevor das Forum in ein "Getreide ist schlecht" umschlägt, möchte ich Euch bitten alle Aussagen zu hinterfragen. D. h. eigene Gedanken machen. Und sich selber fragen, ob denn immer alles so stimmen kann.

Für mich lesen sich diese Getreide-ist-schlecht-Gurus wie so viele Publikationen über Wundermittel, Leistungsdiäten, ...

unter http://www.kersti.de versucht eine Frau Kersti Nebelsiek die wissenschaftlichen Artikel zu ordnen und zu bewerten (nicht nur über gesunde Ernährung). Aussagen wie nachfolgende

http://www.kersti.de/VA057.HTM


> Tatsächlich kann man sich mit unterschiedlichen Kalorienmengen gesund ernähren, weil der Körper eben einfach seinen Energiehaushalt entsprechend anpaßt.


lassen mich dann auch wieder etwas an ihrer Interpretationskraft zweifeln. 

Wobei ich mich mit folgender Aussage
http://www.kersti.de/VA071.HTM "Ohne Vollkorn kann man sich nicht ausreichend ernähren." oder "Vollkorngetreide ist so ungesund - da ist selbst Weißmehl besser"?



> Die Lösung des Rätsels besteht - wie so oft - darin, daß nicht alle Menschen gleich sind. Und auch das ist schon lange bekannt.



schon eher anfreunden kann.

Wer denkt, dass "ohne-Getreide" das richtige für ihn ist, möge es ausprobieren (und uns natürlich weiter informieren). Ich hoffe nur, dass ihr es schafft dies auch dauerhaft (=Lebenzeit) durchzuhalten. Denn durch einen "Rückfall" ist der JoJo-Effekt wie bei vielen anderen Diäten schon vorprogrammiert.

Ich muss da Race-Kralle recht geben: Moderate Ernährungsumstellung (in Verbindung mit Sport) welche sich dann ein Leben lang durchhalten lässt ist wohl für die Mehrheit besser geeignet.

Und bitte verteufelt nicht Diejenigen, welche nicht auf den Ohne-Getreide-Zug aufspringen!


----------



## sekt88 (23. Juni 2008)

Ob meine weg extrem ist, spielt nur eine Rolle für mich. Ich habe nur was berichtet was für mich erfolgereich funktioniert. Ob du es glaubt oder nicht ist auch volli egal weil es geht nicht um "glaubuen" sondern "wissen": getreide ist für das menschliches leben 100% unnötig und in vielen Fallen schädlich für das Körper. 

Ihr Deutsche haben einen Aussage: Ganz oder Gar nicht. 

Wer will nur "mediocre" sein? Wenn man erfolg haben will, egal was, muß man Extrem sein. Ich habe es mit Bilder gezeigt was "Extrem" machen kann. Man kann wohl lebens lang ohne getreide produkte fröhliche und satt leben. Mit Radeln, Kniebeugen, kreuzheben und getreide-frei, habe ICH meine weggefunden. Wenn ihr noch mit eure gewicht kampft, einfachs versuchen ohne getreide. 

Ich gehe meinen extrem Weg und hilfe leute wenn ich kann. 

und auf gut Brooklynese:

I don´t give a flying **** what anybody thinks about me or how I live.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2008)

@ sekt88
Dein Weg (im Umgang mit dem Thread) führt dazu, dass die User aneinander vorbeireden 
Jeder postet seinen Weg zum Erfolg und nichts passiert, außer das sich neue User die Sachen durchlesen und daraus einen eigenen Weg ableiten.
Natürlich sind deine Erfolge bewundernswert. Allerdings glaube ich, dass man das auch auf anderem Wege erreichen kann.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Harry_I (23. Juni 2008)

*Ganz oder Gar nicht?!* (Schade eigentlich)

Wäre es trotzdem möglich, dass dieses *getreide-frei* nicht für jedes Individium das Optimum darstellt?

wenn ich solche Aussagen eines "Kein-Getreide-Gurus" (Helmut Wandmaker) lese:


> Ich weiß, dass dieser umfangreiche Artikel über Brot dich am meisten beschäftigen wird. »Auch nicht manchmal ein leckeres Stück Vollkornbrot, das geht doch zu weit«! Du brauchst natürlich nicht alles auszuführen, was ich dir sage; aber dann musst du eben deinen Zustand der Halbgesundheit behalten oder mit einer späteren heftigen Erkrankung rechnest. Du hast alle Freiheit, mit deinem Körper zu machen, was du willst. Du hast aber dieses Buch gekauft, um die Wahrheit auf dem Ernährungs- und Gesundheitssektor endlich kennen zu lernen. »Machen Sie sich auf etwas gefasst«, steht in der Ankündigung meines Buches. Ich kann dir nicht nach deinem »Munde reden«, was du gerne hören möchtest, um deinen »Schlendrian« beibehalten zu können. Die Kompromisse musst du ganz allein machen und verantworten, aber ich wiederhole: *Kompromissernährung führt über Kompromisskrankheiten zum Kompromisstod!* Auf die Dauer lässt die Natur nichts durchgehen!


http://www.helmut-wandmaker.de/artikel/langlebigk.htm


> »Gesund ist, wenn man seinen Körper nicht spürt«, sagte Are Waerland. Ich gebe dir aber noch einen besseren, sicheren Hinweis. Wenn du die Umstellung auf eine Naturkost ganz oder »auf dem Wege« fertig gebracht hast, so probiere bei Einladungen nur das angebotene Kochgemüse mit den falschen, totgekochten Fetten, den Gewürzen usw. Wenn du dieses Gemüse ohne Murren vertragen kannst, dann bist du noch lange nicht gesund. *Dein Körper muss inzwischen so fein arbeiten, dass er sofort und noch Stunden hinterher unpässlich reagiert, mit richtigen Schmerzen, Kolik, Blähungen usw. *
> 
> Passiert das nicht, dann hast du noch einen ganzen Weg zurückzulegen, dann bist du noch wie ein »ausgeleierter Traktor«, in den man noch alles mögliche schütten kann, bis er stehen bleibt. Dein Körper musste sich notgedrungen mit deinen »Sünden« arrangieren! *Toleranz ist aber schon Krankheit!*



... dann schalte ich ab, will gar nicht weiter darüber nachdenken sondern hake es als Glaubensrichtung ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (23. Juni 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Wäre es trotzdem möglich, dass dieses *getreide-frei* nicht für jedes Individium das Optimum darstellt?



100% Ja---aber nur wenn man es erstmals Probiert ohne getreide zu leben. Fakt ist, trotzdem,  das getreide Produkte sind für das täglich aufhalten eines gesundes menschliches Körper nicht optimal.


----------



## sekt88 (23. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ sekt88
> Dein Weg (im Umgang mit dem Thread) führt dazu, dass die User aneinander vorbeireden
> Jeder postet seinen Weg zum Erfolg und nichts passiert, außer das sich neue User die Sachen durchlesen und daraus einen eigenen Weg ableiten.
> Natürlich sind deine Erfolge bewundernswert. Allerdings glaube ich, dass man das auch auf anderem Wege erreichen kann.
> ...



Ja, und ich habe emphfolen für die jenigen der/die keine erfolg haben, ohne-getreide Produkte anzunehmen und leben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> 100% Ja---aber nur wenn man es erstmals Probiert ohne getreide zu leben.


Muss man es ausprobieren damit es nicht funktioniert? 
Oder meintest du, dass man nach beiden "Richtungen" leben sollte, um rauszufinden, was besser für einen selbst ist?
Dann endet ja die "Probierphase" mit dem Tod 

Kai


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen ! JETZT KOMMT EIN ROMAN ! SORRY SCHONMAL !

Ich habe eben alles ab Seite 80 gelesen und bin nun sehr konfus/durcheinander.
Hatte ja bereits geschrieben, das ich 14/15 kg in den letzten 3 Monaten abgenommen habe. Seit dieser Zeit sitze ich auch 4-5 mal die Woche auf meinem Rad. Im Schnitt immer 30 km. Das max. waren 55 km. 

Einher ging eine Nahrungsumstellung oder Diät ???
Kein Weißbrot/Brötchen mehr, sattdessen nur Volkornbrot (min. 70 % Roggenanteil) oder anderes Korn.
Da ich gerne Kakao trinke, lasse ich auch die Milch weg.(leider)
Viel Salat mit (Belight) Dressing anstatt fetten Beilagen wie Pommes oder was man sonst noch dazu ist.
Kartoffeln fallen auch fast ganz weg, weil ich die nur mit fetten Soßen oder Hollandaise mag.
Paniertes Fleisch ist tabu und da ich schlecht ohne Fleisch leben kann, gibt es fast nur noch Hühnerbrust oder ganz mageres Schwein. 
Bin leider gegen vieles Obst allergisch und Datteln und so ein Zeugs esse ich nicht.
Erbeeren könnte ich aber den ganzen Tag essen. 

Meine Hauptbeilage ist mittlerweile Reis ! 
Soßen gibts fast nur noch ohne Sahne, dafür sind die Soßen, in denen die Hühnerbrust schwimmt, voll mit Paprika, Tomaten , Zwiebeln oder Mais. 

Wenn ich das nun zusammenfasse, habe ich mich in den letzten Wochen ungefähr so ernährt:

Morgens 2 -4 Vollkornbrote mit Käse (alter Holländer) oder Nutella. Ich weiß das ist nicht der bringer aber ich esse das gesunde Brot halt am liebsten damit. 
Mittags eine Portion (statt 2-3) Reis oder Nudeln (kein Vollkorn) mit sahnefreien *Soßen* inkl. viel Gemüse.
Abends gibts Salat mit diesem belight Aldi-Dressing oder wieder 2-3 Vollkornbrote mit Nutella/Käse/Honig

Den ganzen Tag trinke ich meistens 5 - 6 Pötte Kaffee ( 4% Kondensmilch und Süßstoff) und nur Lightgetränke ohne Kcal. ( angeblich auch sehr ungesund, aber die trinke ich seit fast 20 Jahren)
Dazu beim biken Saft/Wasser Mischgetränke. (selber gemischt)

Was Süßkram angeht, esse ich gegen den Heißhunger manchmal 3 x am Tag EIN Stückchen dunkle Schokolade (60 - 85 %) 

Nun habe ich ja nach dem Fahrraddiebstahl eine Woche nicht auf dem Rad gesessen und DIREKT 2,5 kg zugenommen.

Das gibt mir natürlich zu Denken......

Nun meine Frage an Euch Guru´s :
Ist das totaler Blödsinn was ich da die letzten 3 Monate gemacht habe ?
Aber warum habe ich dann soooo viel abgenommen !?!

Und zum Schluss muß ich noch sagen, das es mir wesentlich besser geht seitdem ich so esse. Fühle mich fitter, wacher, ausgeglichener und auch glücklicher ! Liegt das denn nur am biken und hat das nichts mit dem essen zu tun !?!

So - sehr viel geschrieben, aber das ist mir echt wichtig, da ich nicht wieder in den alten FETTLAIBIGEN Körper zurück will !!!

Sorry für die schlechte Satzstellung etc.


Daniel


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Juni 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ob meine weg extrem ist, spielt nur eine Rolle für mich. .


 
Ojeeeeeee, hoffentlich bist du noch jung genug, um das was dir in paar Jahren fehlt wieder aufzuholen...


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Juni 2008)

@Nickensen:
Versuche abends die Kohlenhydrate wegzulassen, sondern eher eiweißhaltiges zu essen. Die Kondesmilch würde ich mit fettarmer Milch ersetzen, der Kaffee schmeckt trotzdem noch und von dem Süßstoff ist vollkommen abzuraten (sogar schädlich). 
Bei den wenigen Kilometern reicht Wasser in der Flasche. In den Mixen ist wieder viel Zucker bzw. Kohlehydrat-Stoff. Ein Stück dunkle Schokolade schadet nicht, mehr sollte aber nicht sein.

Nö, Blödsinn war es nicht, der Ansatz ist schon ganz gut


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2008)

@ Nickensen
Au man, so ein deutsch und das nach einer freien Woche. Was hast du denn die ganze Zeit gemacht? 
Aber jetzt mal Spaß beiseite
Interessant finde ich die Annahme, dass du denkst, dass du in den 3 Monaten (mit biken und anders essen) den Fehler gemacht hast und nicht in der Woche ohne biken.
*Nicht jede Gewichtszunahme bedeutet die Einlagerung von Fett!*
D. h, deine Zunahme kann auch andere Gründe haben. Den Positivsten vorneweg: Deine Muskeln hatten in der Woche endlich mal Zeit zu wachsen 
Möglich sind aber auch noch: Einlagerung von Wasser, schlechte Ausbeute bei der Morgentoilette, am Vortag/-abend zu viel gegessen, kein Wiegen "unter gelcihen Bedingungen",...
Mach dich also nicht verrückt. Sieh zu, dass du wieder ein Bike unter'm Hintern hast und dann wird das schon schief gehen 
14/15kg in 3 Monaten sind doch aller Ehren wert. 
Der Schluss, den du daraus ziehst, ist allerdings bemerkenswert:
"Habe ich in den letzten 3 Monaten was falsch gemacht?"
Nein hast du nicht! Aber ich wiederhole mich da ja...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juni 2008)

Ein neues Bike habe ich seit Freitag und die 2,5 kg sind wieder weg. Ist wohl eher Wasser aber egal......und sooo schlecht ist das geschriebene nun auch wieder nicht....Herr Kralle !  (sollte vielleicht nur klein schreiben)

Na dann bin ich mal auf die anderen Meinungen und auf Ergänzungen oder Denkanstöße gespannt.

Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2008)

Das hier ist ein MTB- und kein Rechtschreib-Forum 
Lesbar war es ohne Probleme, von daher passt es 

Wenn die 2,5kg wieder weg sind, ist doch alles paletti!
Was ist genau dein Problem?
Was wilst du von den anderen noch hören? Es ist alles in Ordnung mit dir- du musst nicht sterben 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, das sich da auf Dauer eine Art Mangelernährung einstellt und mir das einseitige Essen bald aus den Ohren kommen wird ! 
Und wie sieht ne ausgewogene eiweißreiche Ernährung abends aus, die auf Dauer auch durchzuhalten ist. 
Mein Hauptproblem wird auch sein das Fastfood in den Griff zu bekommen !
Wobei ich gemerkt habe, das mittags ein Döner bei viel Sport kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Ich denke, das sich da auf Dauer eine Art Mangelernährung einstellt und mir das einseitige Essen bald aus den Ohren kommen wird !
> Und wie sieht ne ausgewogene eiweißreiche Ernährung abends aus, die auf Dauer auch durchzuhalten ist.
> Mein Hauptproblem wird auch sein das Fastfood in den Griff zu bekommen !
> Wobei ich gemerkt habe, das mittags ein Döner bei viel Sport kein Problem darstellt.


Kein Problem ist sicher nicht das richtige Wort 
Bezogen auf das Gewicht aber die Frage, was bei viel Sport ein Problem ist.
Man muss nur entsprechend an der Schraube "viel" drehen und schon hat man keine Gewichtsprobleme mehr. 
Die Welt ist so einfach:
Bring mehr Variation in dein Essen- dann wird es dir auch nicht aus den Ohren rauskommen. 

Die Sache mit dem Fast Food ist natürlich nicht soooo toll  Man sollte ja eh eher langsam essen  Wie viel isst du denn davon?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juni 2008)

Da ich für meine Familie koche, zum Glück nicht öfter als 2 x die Woche. Wobei das für mich schon sehr wenig ist !!! 
Meine Frau ist Schichtdienstlerin und und und....ausreden gibt es genug. Wobei ich Burger schon so gut wie sein lasse und wenn, dann einen anstatt 3 Stück ! 

Das mit dem Fastfood habe ich im ersten Text ganz vergessen zu schreiben. Ich Depp !


----------



## Harry_I (23. Juni 2008)

Wenn Du 15 Kilo in 3 Monaten abgenommen hast, dann schreibe ein Buch darübe und preise Deine Ernährung als die neue, absolute 100% Wunder-Diät.

Ich hatte auch mal 5 Kilo in 4 Wochen abgenommen. Meine Diät: *Leberkäse - Kaffee - Kalkzement* (kaum Sport, ungesunde Ernährung, aber den ganzen Tag auf der Baustelle gearbeitet).

Brigitte wollte diese revolutionäre Diät nicht abdrucken - verstehe ich gar nicht.

Spaß beiseite!
Wenn jemand schon so viel und erfolgreich abgenommen hat, dann hat er auch vieles richtig gemacht!  Punkt! 

Verbesserungsvorschläge hat Torpedo schon abgegeben. 

Einseitigkeit und Mangelernährung solltest Du tagsüber ausgleichen (mein Tipp).
Abends auf KH-arm bleiben - vor allem wenn Du wenig trainiert hast.

Und das warum Du abgenommen hast, ist nach wie vor die über allem stehende *Negative Energiebilanz!* Hier wird wohl beides zusammenkommen (geänderte Ernährung + mehr Bewegung). Ich schätze aber, dass die mehr Bewegung den größeren Ausschlag gab.

Harry

_und immer eine zweite Meinung einholen!_


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Da ich für meine Familie koche, zum Glück nicht öfter als 2 x die Woche. Wobei das für mich schon sehr wenig ist !!!
> Meine Frau ist Schichtdienstlerin und und und....ausreden gibt es genug. Wobei ich Burger schon so gut wie sein lasse und wenn, dann einen anstatt 3 Stück !


Was ihr immer mit euren Burgern, Pommes,... habt.  Für mich ist das nichts.
Aber darum geht's jetzt nicht.
2x die Woche Fast Food?  Oh mein Gott.
Und trotzdem hast du 14/15kg abgenommen? Da kannst du mal sehen. 

Was hat die Arbeit von deiner Frau mit dir zu tun? Ach so, nur eine Ausrede. Ja dann verstehen wir uns ja 
Machst wohl grad eine FED (Friss' ein Drittel  )-Diät, wa? 

Mein Tipp:
Entspann dich mal! 
Momentan purzelt das Gewicht doch wie blöde  Wenn das Essen langweilig wird, stelle es um- egal wie! Kannst ja gucken, wie es sich auf das Wiegen auswirkt. Wenn du nicht alles ins Negative umkehrst, wird es schon passen 

Viel Erfolg,
Kai


----------



## x-rossi (23. Juni 2008)

fühlt ihr euch echt so in bedrängnis gebracht, weil andere leute lediglich etwas für sich selbst ausprobieren? ihr zeigt angst vor etwas, was euch in keiner weise beschneidet? hat euch irgendwer gezwungen, auf getreide zu verzichten? au weija  na also!

UND BITTE! - kommentiert nicht immer themen, in denen ihr euch sowieso nicht wiederfindet. macht IHR, was IHR machen wollt und quatscht UNS nicht in UNSEREN kram. ABER lasst uns weiterhin GEMEINSAM diesen thread für den erfahrungsaustausch nutzen. IHR für EUCH und WIR für UNS.

EIN LETZTES MAL ZUR ERINNERUNG: innerhalb von 8 wochen hatte ich 13 kg abgenommen und mir hat es an nichts gefehlt. ich habe kaum brot und teigwaren, dafür aber viel gemüse (kartoffeln, linsen, bohnen, erbsen) und obst gegessen und vor allem auf ZUCKER in jeder form verzichtet ... BIS ...

... ein paar "eierköppe" der MEINUNG waren, dass der verzicht auf zucker doch nicht gesund für die psyche sei (wohl gemerkt - auch die längsten kh werden irgendwann zu glucose). worauf ich auf EURE MEINUNG eingegangen bin und wieder verstärkt den konditor aufgesucht habe. und nutella gegessen und hier noch was und da noch was. uns ab da hat es wieder stagniert. NEIN, IHR SEID NICHT SCHULD an dieser stagnation! denn es war ICH, der zum KONDITOR gegangen war. aber es geschah wegen EURER MEINUNG. und wisst ihr was ich da erkannt habe? diese meinung war FÜR MICH nicht gut.

ES KANN ALSO GUT VORKOMMEN, DASS EINEM EINE MEINUNG AUCH EINFACH MAL AM ARSCH VORBEI GEHEN KANNI! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also ihr für euch und wir für uns. ok? na sauber! geht doch.

aber auch das sollt ihr wissen - ich, herr rossi, bin ein ganz umgänglicher typ und viele menschen haben mich gern. privat und in der firma. aber hier im internet stoße ich auf teils sehr seltsame zeitgenossen sodass ich dann einfach auch mal an die decke gehen muss. und dann benutze ich eine eindeutige sprache, weshalb ich im avatar auch seit eh und jeh ein warnendes zeichen führe.

vielen dank für EURE AUFMERKSAMKEIT!


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juni 2008)

FED - wie geil ist das denn bitte ! Lange nicht mehr so gut gelacht !

Auch wenn es übertrieben klingt, aber ich habe mich von 0 Bewegung auf sehr viel Bewegung gesteigert. Sogar wärend der Arbeit lauf ich schneller und mache ne Art Nordic Walking 
Und von einer 200ml Packung Sahne pro Mittagessen bin ich auf 0 - 2 Esslöffel Cremefine gegangen ! Und die nichtvorhandenen fetten Beilagen tun auch ihr übriges denke ich.
Habe seit gestern laut tacho ca. 1800 kcal durchs radfahren vernichtet.
Für mich bis vor kurzem ne Unvorstellbar hohe Summe/Anzahl.

Dann werde ich mal meine Ernährung etwas vielseitiger gestalten und einfach abwarten und WEITER VIEL BIKEN !

Danke erstmal und nen schönen Abend noch.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. Juni 2008)

ui, ui, ui, ui, da is aber einer knatschig.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2008)

@ x-rossi
Alle, vereint in einem Thread, aber immer aneinander vorbei? Ob das gut geht? Ob das Sinn macht?
Also ich bin für Kritik an meinem Lebens- und Ernährungsstil immer offen. Und ihr? Also wie ich das sehe... nur bedingt. Aber lassen wir das.

Ab jetzt halt alle an einander vorbei. Öfter mal was neues.

@ Nickensen
Was hast du denn gefahren, um 1800kcal zu verbrennen?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juni 2008)

gestern bin ich 35 km gefahren und heute 45 km. aber auch mehrmals unsere halde rauf und runter, was für mich echt mega anstrengend und eine wirkliche herrausforderung ist ! warum ? zu wenig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> gestern bin ich 35 km gefahren und heute 45 km. aber auch mehrmals unsere halde rauf und runter, was für mich echt mega anstrengend und eine wirkliche herrausforderung ist ! warum ? zu wenig ?


Geht die Antwort nicht ein wenig an der Frage vorbei? Was bist du denn nun gefahren um 1800kcal zu verbrauchen?
Es gibt kein zu wenig! Es gibt persönlich gute Leistungen und durchschnittliche Leistungen. Was die anderen machen ist total unerheblich 
Wenn ich 10km gelaufen bin ist das für mich phänomenal. Was die anderen laufen ist mir total egal. 
Verstehst du?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juni 2008)

Ich bin schon an meine Grenzen gegangen wenn Du das meinst !?!
Habe also eine sehr gute Leistung erbracht ! Und bin sehr zufrieden mit mir.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2008)

@ Nickensen
Ich glaube, es ist besser, ich stelle dir die Frage morgen noch mal. 
Dass du damit zufrieden bist, ist doch das wichtigste 

Gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## frichte1 (24. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

... sorry das wird lang ...

ich denke die Sache mit der Getreidefreien bzw reduzierten (in meinem Fall KH reduzierten) Ernährung kippt hier langsam etwas um.

Ich würde es nie als Best Practice für jeden beschreien. Jeder Mensch ist anders und jeder sollte dazu in der Lage sein für sich zu bewerten, ob eine bestimmte Ernährungsweise für ihn Vorteile oder Nachteile bringt.

Ich für meinen Teil liebe Nudeln und Pizza über alles das könnte ich zu jeder Mahlzeit essen (ja auch zum Frühstück ) aber ich musste für mich feststellen, dass mein Stoffwechsel KH einfach explosionsartig verbrennt und ich die ganze Energie dann in mein 6-Liter-Fässchen stecke. Desweiteren habe ich noch andere Vorteile an dieser Ernährung für mich erkannt, da ich auf KHs mit einigen Defiziten reagiere.

@ x-rossi

die Sache mit der Meinung der "anderen" ... das ist so ne Sache und jeder muss selber wissen was er macht. Aber ich kann dich verstehen mir ging es schonmal ählich. Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich durch hartes Training und Ernährungsumstellung mein Gewicht von 93 auf 78kg reduziert. Ich war zufrieden mit mir, aber alle meine Freunde, meine Freundin und meine Familie eingeschlossen erzählten mir immer wie schlecht ich doch aussehen würde, vor allem so eingefallen. Naja und wie die menschliche Psyche in Verbindung mit Stress halt so ist hab ich mir das ca. 1 Monat lang angehört und dann schlichen sich langsam aber sicher wieder die alten Gewohnheiten wieder ein und es dauerte nicht lange da war ich wieder bei 90  Tja und dann darf man sich wieder anhören ... "So siehst du viel besser aus ... so mögen wir dich!"

Ich habe mir geschworen mein Ding durchzuziehen. Ich bin für jede Anregung und Kritik offen und werde mich auch offen damit auseinandersetzen. Wenn ich Vorteile erkenne baue ich diese in meinen Weg ein, wenn nicht dann lass ich es einfach.

Im Übrigen habe ich ja erwähnt, dass ich Lowcarb Brötchen gebacken hab. Eins hat ca. 2g KHs. Echt lecker, ABER ich musste in diesem Zusammenhang feststellen, dass ich wahrscheinlich Gluten nicht vertrage. Somit kann ich das Rezept wieder neu aufrollen und versuchen Ersatzstoffe zu finden.

Ach ja und um dem Affen Zucker zu geben. Seit einer Woche stagniert mein Gewicht. Körperfettanteil ist um fast 2% gesunken. Umfang am Bauch und an der Brust ist auch weniger geworden. Nur am Po und am Oberschenkel ist es minimal mehr geworden. Rein rechnerisch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich bei meinem Gewicht von derzeit 95kg in einer Woche 1,9kg Körperfett direkt in Muskeln umgewandelt hab. Ich hab einen Ruhetag in der Woche und absolviere bewusst verschieden Belastungen. GA Einheiten mit dem Rad, EB/SB Einheiten mit dem Rad, 3 mal die Woche Studio und seit letzter Woche Thaiboxen und Boxen. Wenn das so weitere geht such ich mir ne Uni wo ich als Versuchskaninchen arbeiten kann mit dem Vorteil mal die kleinsten Details zu erkennen. 

Hilfe !!! Das mach mich echt fertig


----------



## Nickensen (24. Juni 2008)

Ich will auch so eine DurchhaltevermÃ¶gen ! Neben dem radfahren mache ich z. Zt. nichts. Habe mir ne Hantelbank besorgt, aber die steht nur ungenutzt rum. Ohne einen Besuch im Studio geht das irgendwie nicht. Doch leider fehlen mir dafÃ¼r i.M. die 30-40 â¬ extra im Monat. *heul*


----------



## sekt88 (24. Juni 2008)

Moderation does not go hand in hand with scoring and achieving. Real life superiority requires extreme outtakes. Greatest figures in history including Alexander the Great, Julius Caesar, Napoleon Bonaparte, Beethoven, Mozart, Albert Einstein and George Patton were all extreme personality.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (24. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Ich will auch so eine Durchhaltevermögen ! Neben dem radfahren mache ich z. Zt. nichts. Habe mir ne Hantelbank besorgt, aber die steht nur ungenutzt rum. Ohne einen Besuch im Studio geht das irgendwie nicht. Doch leider fehlen mir dafür i.M. die 30-40  extra im Monat. *heul*



Zum Thema Krafttraining und keine Zeit/kein Geld ...

Seit einigen Jahren habe ich ein paar Kilo mehr Muskeln am Oberkörper.
(bin ja kein aktiver Leistungssportler (Speedskater) mehr, deshalb kann ich mir dieses zusätzliche Gewicht leisten).

Ich glaube ich habe es schon mal geschrieben. Mein Zeitaufwand für dieses Krafttraining beträgt ungefähr *5 Minuten in der Woche*.
Ich mache vor jedem Duschen entweder 20 Klimmzüge oder 50 Liegestützen. So halte ich sogar die 48-Stundenregel eines Krafttrainings ein. Natürlich muss ich mich manchmal auch dazu zwingen, manchmal fällt es mir auch schwer - aber für mich taugts.

Natürlich wird man von jetzt auf gleich keine 20 Klimmzüge schaffen. Aber dann fängt man halt mit 3 oder 5 an und versucht jede Woche einen mehr zu schaffen. Vom gezieltem Krafttraining ist man sicher weit entfernt, aber besser als nichts zu tun ist es in jedem Fall. 

Und nicht zu vergessen, dass der Mensch einiges mit dem Affen gemeinsam hat! Wir sind von Haus aus für das Hangeln an Bäumen ausgelegt. Durch Klimmzüge werden viele Muskeln trainiert welche auch Haltungsschäden, Rückenschmerzen, usw. vorbeugen.

Weitere günstige Krafttrainingsalternativen: Holzhacken, Sägen (von Hand), Gartenarbeit, ...

Harry
_
... und immer eine zweite Meinung einholen! _


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juni 2008)

@ Harry_I
Noch son Discopumper 

Aber mal eine Frage an dich:
Ich habe jetzt auch mit Muskelaufbau am Oberkörper agefangen (will nicht wie son Popcorn aussehen, aber man soll halt sehen, dass ich was mache  ).
Problem ist jetzt, dass ich, ich hatte es hier im Thread erwähnt, auf einmal einen richtigen Einbruch beim Biken erlebt habe. Ich hatte keine Kraft, keine Lust, einfach gar nichts. Danach habe ich erstmal wieder Pause gemacht. Probleme (in Form von erneuten körperlichen Einnbrüchen) gab es keine.
Auch wenn eine Ferndiagnose sehr schwierig ist. Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Zusammenhangs zwischen dem Einbruch und dem Muskelaufbautraining? Was kann man dagegen tun? Der Muskelaufbau muss ja nicht von heute auf morgen passieren, aber irgendwann sollte man schon was sehen 

Gruß und vielen Dank im Voraus,
Kai


----------



## Harry_I (24. Juni 2008)

Ich bin weder Arzt noch Psychiater.

Einbruch beim Biken? 
Kann ja alles mögliche sein: Übertraining, Mangelernährung, verschleppte Infektion, ...

Wie schaut denn Dein Muskelaufbautraining aus? Früher hatte ich nach einer Stunde Kraftraum immer das Gefühl, einen Tag Trainingsausfall zu haben. D.h. ich habe mich zwar angestrengt, die entsprechende Anzahl an Sätzen absolviert, trotzdem irgendwie im Vergleich zu Sprintserien, Bergläufen oder Ausdauertraining das Gefühl "nichts" gemacht zu haben.

Kann natürlich bei Dir ganz anders aussehen! Muskelkader beim Einstieg ins Krafttraining ist ja wohl normal - dann kann einem die Lust auf jegliches Training vergehen.

Harry
_
... und immer eine zweite Meinung einholen!_


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juni 2008)

@ Harry_I
Ich wollte ja auch nicht unbedingt wissen, ob das der einzig wahre Grund ist, sondern nur, ob er es sein könnte 

Übertraining (auf dem Bike) kann ich für diese Zeit ausschließen. Eine verschleppte Infektion ansich auch. Sie kam nicht raus und die Beschwerden sind verschwunden 
Mangelernährung war bei mir nie ein Thema  Allerdings habe ich die Zufuhr an Eiweiß auch nicht bewusst hochgefahren.

Gemacht habe ich Liegestützen. Auch habe ich kurzzeitig mal den Trizeps gesondert trainiert. Im Studio bin ich dafür nicht gewesen 

Dass der Muskelkater ausbleibt, habe ich auch nicht befürchtet. Der war da, immer- und das reichlich! Nach dem Ende des Muskelkaters habe ich einen Tag Pause gemacht und dann die nächste Einheit gemacht (ein Fehler? Lieber ein paar Tage Pause machen? Sind grundsätzliche Fehler gemacht worden?).

Gruß und Danke im Voraus,
Kai


----------



## Harry_I (24. Juni 2008)

IMHO: Nein!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juni 2008)

@ Harry_I
Danke schön 

Gruß Kai


----------



## frichte1 (26. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn hier los??? Ich denke es geht um Informations- und Meinungsaustausch und vor allem um *MOTIVATION* 

Also mal mein Resumee seit Montag:

Montag: tierischster Muskelkater und Blessuren vom Wochenende also kein Fahrradfahren dafür Studio

Dienstag: 38km mit dem Mtb im Grundlagenbereich, zumindest da wo es möglich war 

Mittwoch: Boxtraining mit Treppenlauf und anderen Spielereien die mir das Gefühl brachten ich müsste bald sterben (ja es war mein erstes mal ... und ich hoffe es wird besser)

So heute ist dann wieder GA Training mit dem Mtb geplant. Ich hoffe es werden so 45km in 2h.

Was treibt ihr denn so. Die üblichen verdächtigen melden sich ja gar nicht mehr zu Wort.

Keep on rollin

Frank

und bevor ich es vergesse ... No Pain - No Gain


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (26. Juni 2008)

Moin!

Ich war gestern wieder meine "Hausrunde" laufen, jedoch viel zu früh wegen Fussball - da hat noch etwas Erholung von der Arbeit gefehlt, deswegen hatt ich dann heut morgen Muskelkater.

Dann heut morgen auf der Arbeit ganz unerwartet einen Anruf bekommen - mein neues Bike (Freiwild Gemse XT) ist fertig (ich hätt eher auf nächste Woche getippt). Nach der Arbeit gleich abgeholt das gute Stück, morgen abend mal die ganzen Feineinstellungen machen und Klickschuhe einstellen. Jetzt kann endlich das Geradel wieder losgehn. Ich hoff ich bekomm nächste Woche zum Geburtstag den gewünschten Tacho 

Grüße - Frank


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juni 2008)

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
----------------------------
freitag 13.06.2008 - 81,1 kg
freitag 20.06.2008 - 81,4 kg
freitag 27.06.2008 - 81,5 kg

das minus ist knapp verfehlt. montag habe ich angefangen zu arbeiten und zu trainieren aber mich schon heute gewogen. der nächste freitag muss dann aber unbedingt mindestens eine 81,4 werden.


----------



## Jere (27. Juni 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Mittwoch: Boxtraining mit Treppenlauf und anderen Spielereien die mir das Gefühl brachten ich müsste bald sterben (ja es war mein erstes mal ... und ich hoffe es wird besser)



woha, da konnte ich mittwoch auch ein lied von erzählen, leicht joggen und treppen hoch runter, - meine füße tun heute noch weh als wenn ich gerade 30 einsätze hintereinander gehabt hätte! (ebenso das erstemal ohne 2 räder trainiert)

muss also was bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (27. Juni 2008)

Und wieder gewogen heut...
*heul* Stillstand..

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg) 
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg) 
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)
20.Woche (20.06.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
21.Woche (27.06.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. Juni 2008)

Kopfhoch, Stillstand heißt nur das Muskeln wachsen, sofern du auch brav trainiert hast


----------



## ThK (27. Juni 2008)

Na wenn das mal keine Motivation ist .. *gg*
Danke ! ;-)


----------



## Nickensen (27. Juni 2008)

Heute glatt 94 kg  und von 27,5 auf 27 % Körperfett.
Dazu vom Gefühl her ne Schüppe mehr Muskeln an den Waden und Oberschenkeln.
*I freu mi*

Glaube das die Kombi ---> morgens Kohlenhydrate, mittags beides und abends Eiweiß gut funktioniert...

Gruß vom Fettlaibigen


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juni 2008)

pfft - refeed-tage ... soviel kann doch kein normaler mensch essen am tag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ist schon heftig, wie mächtig 400g reis werden können nachdem die mit wasser vollgesaugt sind. von den 1,5 litern trinwasser am arbeitsplatz bis jetzt musste ich auch noch keins lassen.

ich gebe moin mal einen refeed-status ab ...

-

@ ThK: schon bewundernswert, deine konstante ausdauer. immer weiter so!


----------



## TedStryker71 (27. Juni 2008)

Fragen bzgl. Weizen/Zucker/Getreider armer, respektive freier Ernährung. Da ja ein paar Experten anwesend sind interessieren mich ein paar Meinungen oder Profitipps:

- Wie ist Soja und alle Sojaprodukte zu beurteilen? Ich gehe mal von gut aus? oder?
- Gibt es beim Getreide Wertigkeitsunterschiede, sprich am besten komplett weg lassen - klar aber ist z.B. Roggen oder Dinkel am Ende zumindest besser als Weizen oder ist das alles gleich zu beurteilen? 
- Ist Reis oder sind Kartoffeln zumindest was die "gesundheitlichen" Auswirkungen angeht wie Getreide einzustufen oder mehr in die Kategorie zuviele KH?
- Wie steht es um alkoholfreies Bier oder Bier - eigentlich kenne ich die Antwort, aber Alkoholfrei hat zumindest wenig KHs
- wie sind Bananen zu beurteilen, weil ich da auch oft gehört habe die haben zuviel Stärke?
- und die Master-Frage: Wie macht IHR das mit dem Zucker? Das finde ich echt am härtesten, da EGAL auf welches bekloppte Lebensmittel man schaut ÜBERALL Zucker drin ist und oftmals in solchen Massen das einem schon schummerig werden kann. Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersich "Zucker-freier" Supermarktprodukte die man empfehlen kann? 

habe jetzt mal aus Spaß an der Freude 2 komplette Tage auf Zucker/Weizen/KHs annöhernd komplett verzichtet. Schwupps waren 2KG weg obwohl ich echt VIEL gegessen habe. Aber besser als das war das ich mal bei der Arbeit nach dem Mittag nicht totmüde war.
Allerdings muss ich sagen fällt es einem dank der KH-Ausrichtung unseres Futters echt schwer das zu umschiffen, mir zumindest, da ich auch nicht gerne Stunden in der Küche stehe.....


----------



## luitinto (27. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema Krafttraining sage ich nur: *Body Weight Übungen*.

Das sind Übungen, die man mit dem Körpergewicht macht. Liegestützen(alle Varianten), Klimmzüge(alle Varianten), Burpees, Squats u.s.w.
Ich habe das beste Body Weight Exercise Buch auf dem Markt. Da kann man sich die Mitgliedschaft im Fitness-Studio sparen und es überall und zu jeder Zeit machen, wie z.B. beim Mountainbiken im Wald. Beispiel: Klimmzüge am Ast eines Baumes.

Zum Thema Fettverbrennung sage ich nur: *High-intensity interval training(HIIT)

*Es gibt eine Übung, die ich regelmässig in mein Training einbaue: Tabata-Intervale. Die dauern exakt 4 min. aber sind hardcore. Man stellt die Stoppuhr auf 0, drückt auf Start und radelt langsam los. Wenn die Stoppuhr 10 Sekunden anzeigt, sprintet man los so hart man kann für genau 20 Sekunden....danach macht man 10 Sekunden Pause und wiederholt das 7 mal. Danach fällt selbst der Fitteste vom Sattel*. *Das ist der beste Fettverbrenner den es gibt*
*


----------



## Antiloppe (28. Juni 2008)

Kommen wir erstmal zum Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Samstag 03.05.2008 - 89,2 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 10.05.2008 - 87,5 kg (-1,7)
Samstag 17.05.2008 - 85,5 kg (-2,0)
Samstag 24.05.2008 - 85,0 kg (-0,5)
Samstag 31.05.2008 - 83,8 kg (-1,2)
Sonntag 08.06.2008 - 82,7 kg (-1,1)
Sonntag 15.07.2008 - 82,5 kg (-0,2)
Montag 23.06.2008 - 81,9 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 28.06.2008 - 82,5 kg (+0,6)

Ohoh, zugenommen. 
Na ehrlich gesagt kein Wunder, diese Woche null Sport aber auf Geschäftsreise und da Schwierigkeiten mit dem Essen.

So nun aber genug mit hängenlassen. Ab heute wird wieder angegriffen. 
x-rossi, was meinst, wir machen einen Deal, bis Ende Juli sind wir bei unter 80, das kriegen wir hin, oder?

Morgen erstmal wieder aufs Rad, das geht auch gar nicht 5 Tage ohne Sport.

Viele Grüße
Antiloppe


----------



## x-rossi (28. Juni 2008)

eine woche ohne sport fühlt sich immer ganz komisch an. da fehlt dann immer so was essentielles.

bis ende juli unter 80 kg? das wären dann ja gemütlich 4 wochen zeit bis dahin. ist zu schaffen. allerdings lege ich gerade auch am oberkörper wieder zu (beine sowieso) und müsste dann ein 2tes bauchfoto schießen, wenns nicht unter 80 kg geworden sind. das erste bauchfoto hat 81 kg. wäre mir also nicht unrecht unter gewissen umständen sub-80 nicht erreichen zu können. aber: wette angenommen 

gruß
rossi

-

*@ luitinto:* tabata-intervalle - wieviele intervalle soll/darf man pro woche/monat einbauen, dass man sich nicht runterwirtschaftet?

-

refeed-status:

freitag iiii27.06.2008 - 81,5 kg
samstag 28.06.2008 - 82,8 kg (+ 1,3 kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luitinto (28. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> *@ luitinto:* tabata-intervalle - wieviele intervalle soll/darf man pro woche/monat einbauen, dass man sich nicht runterwirtschaftet?


Man kann die 3-4 mal die Woche machen, aber wichtig ist, daß man jemand ist, der sowieso regelmässig trainiert und man eine gute Grundkondition hat. Es gab sogar Olympiasportler, die nach den Übungen keuchend am Boden lagen, was klar ist, da man egal wie fit man ist, immer sein bestes gibt in den 20 Sekunden. Klar ist auch, daß man keine Herzkrankheiten haben sollte, wenn man Tabata Intervalle macht.
Ich trainiere allgemein mit Intervalltraining. Wenn ich zB einen steilen Berg erklimme, fahre ich langsam im kleinen Gang, gebe dann streckenweise wieder Gas und variier ständig mein Tempo.

Übrigens habe ich selbst Tabataintervalle als beste Fettverbrennmethode ausprobiert.


----------



## TedStryker71 (28. Juni 2008)

@ luitinto: Ich habe das beste Body Weight Exercise Buch auf dem Markt. 
Kannst Du mal Namen/Autor posten, würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen, da ich gerade überlege als Ausgleich zum Laufen/MTB auch mal wieder etwas Kraft für den Oberkörper zu machen - und gerade ein Probetraining bei Kieser abslviere (die haben so einen Aktionsgutschein mit 10x umsonst trainieren, das ist ganz gut)


----------



## luitinto (28. Juni 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ luitinto: Ich habe das beste Body Weight Exercise Buch auf dem Markt.
> Kannst Du mal Namen/Autor posten, würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen, da ich gerade überlege als Ausgleich zum Laufen/MTB auch mal wieder etwas Kraft für den Oberkörper zu machen - und gerade ein Probetraining bei Kieser abslviere (die haben so einen Aktionsgutschein mit 10x umsonst trainieren, das ist ganz gut)



Das Buch heißt *Never Gymless* von Ross Enamait und kostet 25 US$ was beim Wechselkurs mit Transport höchstens 20 Euro sind. Der Autor Ross Enamait trainiert eigentlich Profiboxer(wovon er eigentlich lebt) und verschifft die Bücher persönlich, kein Scherz und das sofort:
http://www.rosstraining.com/nevergymless.html

Hier ist eines seiner Videos:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UdthWDUEKtY

Hier noch ein Seilspringvideo:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lVkYjp4mqnc

Du musst nur Buchtitel und Autor googeln und wirst nur gute Kritiken lesen. Das Buch ist megafett und geballt mit Information.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Juni 2008)

sind 3-4x die woche nicht ein bisschen viel, wenn man vorrangig schon 8-10 h im sattel sitzt und 3-4 h normales hanteltraining pro woche absolviert?


----------



## luitinto (28. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> sind 3-4x die woche nicht ein bisschen viel, wenn man vorrangig schon 8-10 h im sattel sitzt und 3-4 h normales hanteltraining pro woche absolviert?



Was heißt schon zuviel? Der Körper gewöhnt sich doch auch an Belastung.
Ich habe früher als Fahrradkurier gearbeitet. Ich saß etwa 50 Stunden pro Woche im Sattel(mit mindestens 10 Kilo auf dem Rücken). Die ersten Wochen waren hart aber irgendwann gewöhnt sich der Körper dran.

Du kannst ja erstmal langsam anfangen und einen Tabatainterval machen und das selbst austesten. Du bist zwar unmittelbar nach der Übung platt aber nach kurzer Pause fühlt man sich wieder fit.
Fang mit 1-2 mal die Woche an und steigere das dann. Einmal die Woche dürfte auf jeden Fall drin sein.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Juni 2008)

achso: arbeitslos bin ich natürlich nicht. da kommen auch noch mal 40 h pro woche körperliche arbeit hinzu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luitinto (28. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt, mach erstmal eine Runde bzw am Anfang reichen 4 Durchgänge und Du kannst Dich mit der Zeit auf 8 hocharbeiten. Du kannst ja sehen wie oft Du denkst, daß Du Tabata Intervale in Dein Training intergrieren kannst.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Juni 2008)

luitinto schrieb:


> Das Buch heißt *Never Gymless* von Ross Enamait und kostet 25 US$ was beim Wechselkurs mit Transport höchstens 20 Euro sind. Der Autor Ross Enamait trainiert eigentlich Profiboxer(wovon er eigentlich lebt) und verschifft die Bücher persönlich, kein Scherz und das sofort:
> http://www.rosstraining.com/nevergymless.html
> 
> Hier ist eines seiner Videos:
> ...




Muss schon sagen das Training in den Videos ist mal richtig geil, genau nach meinem Geschmack......also wenn da die Pfunde nicht schmelzen....wann dann....?
Glaub ich werd mir mal so ein Buch kaufen......oberkrasses Training.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## luitinto (28. Juni 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Muss schon sagen das Training in den Videos ist mal richtig geil, genau nach meinem Geschmack......also wenn da die Pfunde nicht schmelzen....wann dann....?
> Glaub ich werd mir mal so ein Buch kaufen......oberkrasses Training.
> Gruß
> Stolli



Allerdings ist *Never Gymless* hauptsächlich Körpergewichtsübungen.

Wenn Du auch Hanteltraining und Heavybagübungen machst, hat der Autor ein zweites Buch: *Infinite Intensity*, das ich allerdings selbst nicht habe(werde es eines Tages noch kaufen): http://www.rosstraining.com/infiniteintensity.html
Überleg also wo Deine Schwerpunkte sind. Beide Bücher enthalten Trainingspläne, die jeder nach seinen Bedürfnissen erstellen kann. Die Videos vom Autor sind natürlich krass, da sie Demo-Videos sind. Ross ist aber schon der Mega-Crack, wie man auch auf diesem Video sieht
http://youtube.com/watch?v=57pv_1j4dH0


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2008)

Für stolli ist das Training dieser Flachzange im Video D) höchstens gut, um abends kurz vorm Einschlafen noch mal "runterzukommen" 

Auf jeden Fall ganz großes Tennis was der Herr da anbietet. Irgendwie ist das Video für mich ein Grund, dass Buch nicht zu kaufen. 
Wenn es mir mal in die Hände fällt, lege ich es mir aber zu 

Gruß Kai


----------



## luitinto (28. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Flachzange im Video



Flachzange??
Man muss nur einer der beiden Buchtiteln oder den Namen der "Flachzange" bei Google eingeben. Eine Negativkritik zu finden ist schwieriger eine Nadel im Heuhaufen. Viel Spass beim Suchen.

Hier ist eine von vielen Kritiken:
http://www.leanandhungryfitness.com/content_show.cfm/content_id.24086

Die Bücher sind halt nichts für Leute, die einen Six-Pack in 2 Wochen erwarten. Für solche Leute ist Fit For Fun zu empfehlen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Für stolli ist das Training dieser Flachzange im Video D) höchstens gut, um abends kurz vorm Einschlafen noch mal "runterzukommen"
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ganz großes Tennis was der Herr da anbietet. Irgendwie ist das Video für mich ein Grund, dass Buch nicht zu kaufen.
> Wenn es mir mal in die Hände fällt, lege ich es mir aber zu
> ...



Nu übertreib ma net, das ist schon ziemlich derb was der junge Mann da anbietet.
Man sollte eines aber nicht ausser Acht lassen, ich hab mir die Übungen mal angeschaut und zwar genauer.......dafür muß oder sollte man absolut gesunde Knochen haben......weil viele der Übungen gehen ganz schön an die Knochen und Gelenke.
Will hier jetzt nicht den Therapeuthen raushängen lassen aber es gibt sicherlich gelenkschonerendes als das.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## x-rossi (28. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> So nun aber genug mit hängenlassen. Ab heute wird wieder angegriffen.
> x-rossi, was meinst, wir machen einen Deal, bis Ende Juli sind wir bei unter 80, das kriegen wir hin, oder?


mir fällt gerade ein, dass wir Boardercrime nicht vergessen dürfen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2008)

Immer schön durch die Hose atmen!
Das ^^ war genau andersrum gemeint als ich es geschrieben habe. Man nennt das glaube ich Irokese oder so ähnlich. 
Wenn ihr mich beim Sport sehen würdet, wüsstet ihr, dass ich weit davon weg bin, ihn in irgendeiner Form kritisieren zu KÖNNEN! 

Jetza wieda zurück zum Thema 

Gruß Kai


----------



## luitinto (29. Juni 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Man sollte eines aber nicht ausser Acht lassen, ich hab mir die Übungen mal angeschaut und zwar genauer.......dafür muß oder sollte man absolut gesunde Knochen haben......weil viele der Übungen gehen ganz schön an die Knochen und Gelenke.



Was er vorführt sind nur Variationen bestimmter Übungen. Hauptsächlich stehen in seinem Buch die Beschreibungen von Körpergewichtsübungen allgemein, wie alle Varianten von Klimmzügen(Pullups, Chinups), alle Varianten von Liegestützen, Bauchübungen, Rückenübungen usw

Das Netz ist auch voll von Leuten, die mit MTBs das mega Hardcoreprogramm machen. Das heißt nicht *ich* muss das machen. Abgesehen davon sind die Übungen auf dem Video zwar fortgeschrittenen Übungen aber trotzdem machen die viele. Das ist halt *funktionelles* Krafttraining, was Sportler wie Boxer, Gymnasten aber auch Mountainbiker gebrauchen, im Gegensatz zu statisches Krafttraining wie es Bodybuilder betreiben. Clap-Pushups zB ist eine gute Übung für Mountainbiker. Als ich letztens mit dem MTB den Vörwärtssalto machte, habe bin ich genau auf die Handballen geflogen, wie bei einem Pushup. Es ist vielleicht nicht schlecht wenn man sich dann nicht direkt die Schulter ausrenkt.


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (29. Juni 2008)

Moin!

Wollt mich auch mal wieder melden, weil ich seh, dass sich viele Leute hier ständig wiegen - n guter Freund von mir ist Sportstudent, Torwarttrainer und selbst n absoluter Sportfan (und kennt sich dementsprechend aus), hat mir geraten mich nicht so oft zu wiegen. Er hat gemeint dadurch setzt man sich selbst unter druck und schadet sich dann meist mehr als es nützt. Das Abnehmen mit allen Mitteln hat keinen sinn - lieber sein gewohntes Programm behalten und das ordentlich durchziehn. Wichtig ist für ein ideales Training ABWECHSELUNG, er hat gemeint, wenn ich immer nur biken geh, dann spezialisiert sich mein Körper darauf und ich brauch irgendwann für die gleiche "Arbeit" immer weniger Kcal. Darum auch mal joggen gehn, skaten, schwimmen, Bodyweightübungen usw. 
Da gibts immer wieder was neues und der Körper verballert immer das max. an Kcal.
Das Maßband darf man dafür mal alle 2 Wochen oder so hernehmen. Ich hab mich vorm Trainingsbeginn mal vermessen und eben nochma, nach 3 Wochen training schauts bei mir so aus:
-Bauchumfang -6cm
-Brustumfang -6cm
-Poumfang -3cm
Und das schönste ist, wenn ich mich seitlich vor den Spiegel stell, dann seh ich die Veränderung sehr deutlich 
Trainiert hab ich bisher eigtl. nur joggen, wenige Skaterunden, ab und an Bodyweighttraining und jetzt 2 Runden mit dem neuen MTB. Süßigkeiten stehn keine mehr auf der Einkaufsliste (dafür jetzt alles mögliche an Obst), da gibts ganz selten mal was am WE (n Eis oder so).

Zum Thema Bodyweighttraining empfehle ich die Seite http://www.iwantsixpackabs.com/
Der Typ ist von Beruf her "personal Trainer" und hat irgendwann festgestellt, das seine eigene Figur nimmer so 100% ist - also hat er sich vorgenommen innerhalb von 16 Wochen wieder n richtiges Sixpack zu bekommen. Da gibts für jede Woche nen Übungsplan + Video und das ganze ist gratis, man muss lediglich ne Email angeben auf die man dann Werbemails für seine Ebooks usw. bekommt (daher am besten nicht die eigtl. Email nehmen). Das Ergebnis ist absolut wahnsinn, wobei ich sagen muss, dass kein untrainierter den Übungsplan schafft, den der gleich in der ersten Woche durchzieht. Aber man kann ja die Wiederholungen anpassen. Man sieht halt dort schön welche Übungen man machen kann und wie sie ausgeführt werden.

Grüße - Frank
...dem der Arsch weh tut vom Radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (29. Juni 2008)

so, heute dann mal endlich wieder radeln und außerdem noch radeln und dann noch radeln und vielleicht klitzekleines bißchen laufen zwischendurch. 



x-rossi schrieb:


> bis ende juli unter 80 kg? das wären dann ja gemütlich 4 wochen zeit bis dahin.



Hast Recht, ist was für Luschen wir machen 79. 



x-rossi schrieb:


> mir fällt gerade ein, dass wir Boardercrime nicht vergessen dürfen!



Stimmt! Boardercrime, machst du mit?

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Antiloppe (29. Juni 2008)

PuRpLeDeViL schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wollt mich auch mal wieder melden, weil ich seh, dass sich viele Leute hier ständig wiegen - n guter Freund von mir ist Sportstudent, Torwarttrainer und selbst n absoluter Sportfan (und kennt sich dementsprechend aus), hat mir geraten mich nicht so oft zu wiegen. Er hat gemeint dadurch setzt man sich selbst unter druck und schadet sich dann meist mehr als es nützt.



Ich finde, das kommt einfach ganz stark auf einen selber an. ich wiege mich inzwischen jeden Tag und das hilft enorm. Es setzt mich nicht unter Druck, aber zeigt mir immer die Tendenz, ich finde das besser als einmal in der Woche und dann kommt Samstag der Shock, weil das plötzlich mehr ist. Wenn man aber in der Woche gesehen, hat dass es erst bergab ging und dann wieder hoch, dann hilft mir das schon, weil ich dann eher sehe wenn es ein Ausrutscher war und keine Tendenz.

Aber womit dein Freund recht hat, wenn man dazu neigt sich davon verrückt machen zu lassen, ist es Quatsch, muss halt jeder selber wissen.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## marjue (29. Juni 2008)

@PuRpLeDeViL

recht haste. Bin inzwischen auch dieser Meinung. Hab mich ewig gequält um unter 80kg zu kommen. Was aber nur zu erreichen war mit fast nix essen und radeln bis zum umfallen. Ich hab mich inzwischen damit abgefunden, das mein Körper halt auch im trainierten Zustand seine 82-84 kg hat bei 1,85 und damit ende. Leider kann ich derzeit nicht trainieren (Arm gebrochen) und liege daher wieder bei 86-87kg aber deswegen mach ich mich nicht fertig. Nur die inzwischen recht schwabbeligen Oberarmmuskeln am gebrochenen Arm nerven mich. Wochenlang Liegestütz gemacht um da etwas drauf zu bekommen und dann den Arm gebrochen ... alles für die Katz gewesen .
Ich schaue inzwischen mehr nach dem Körperfettgehalt .... wenn der bei <15% liegt bin ich zufrieden . Außerdem bewahrt einem ein wenig Speck davor, dass man bei langen Touren dauernd Energieriegel fressen muss, was auch nervt.

by

Marcus


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (29. Juni 2008)

Hoi!

Ein weiterer Grund ist halt auch, dass man bei so viel Training zwangsweise Muskeln aufbaut - und die wiegen bekannterweise mehr als Fett. Daher denken viele, dass es mit dem Abnehmen nicht weiter geht, weil das Gewicht gleich bleibt. Dabei wird aber einfach vergessen, das vllt. Fett umgesetzt wurde, dafür aber Muskeln gewachsen sind - was ja eigtl. das absolute ideal ist. Ich hatt mir erst auch das Ziel von um die 70Kg gesetzt (bei 174cm Körpergröße), aber bin inzwischen zum Schluss gekommen, dass mir das Gewicht egal ist, solang die Figur passt. Und wenn ich mir dann eben bei 75Kg gefalle ist es auch gut. Ich mag ja nicht zum Spargeltarzan werden, sondern ne "männliche" Figur bekommen  

Wobei bei mir beim Biken eigentlich der Sport im Vordergrund steht, also ich radle weils mir spass macht und nicht weil ich abnehmen will. Das Abnehmen ist n positiver Nebeneffekt. 

Grüße - Frank


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Juni 2008)

PuRpLeDeViL schrieb:


> Hoi!
> 
> Ein weiterer Grund ist halt auch, dass man bei so viel Training zwangsweise Muskeln aufbaut - und die wiegen bekannterweise mehr als Fett. Daher denken viele, dass es mit dem Abnehmen nicht weiter geht, weil das Gewicht gleich bleibt. Dabei wird aber einfach vergessen, das vllt. Fett umgesetzt wurde, dafür aber Muskeln gewachsen sind - was ja eigtl. das absolute ideal ist. Ich hatt mir erst auch das Ziel von um die 70Kg gesetzt (bei 174cm Körpergröße), aber bin inzwischen zum Schluss gekommen, dass mir das Gewicht egal ist, solang die Figur passt. Und wenn ich mir dann eben bei 75Kg gefalle ist es auch gut. Ich mag ja nicht zum Spargeltarzan werden, sondern ne "männliche" Figur bekommen
> 
> ...




Aaaahhhhja, ich sehe.....auch wieder einer mit ner absolut gesunden Einstellung.......siehste geht doch von selber.
Und das mit der Abwechslung ist auch ein nicht unerheblicher Faktor, denn der Körper reagiert jedesmal anders auf unterschiedliche Belastungen.....auch Ruhepausen ist eine Art des Trainings z.B........und zwar eine Art zum Abschalten.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## luitinto (29. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Ich finde, das kommt einfach ganz stark auf einen selber an. ich wiege mich inzwischen jeden Tag und das hilft enorm. Es setzt mich nicht unter Druck, aber zeigt mir immer die Tendenz, *ich finde das besser als einmal in der Woche und dann kommt Samstag der Shock, weil das plötzlich mehr ist.*



Gewicht alleine sagt ja nicht aus ob man abgenommen hat. Es können zwei Menschen 1.80m gross sein und 80 Kilo wiegen, wobei der eine fett mit Bierbauch ist und der andere ist völlig durchtrainiert.
Man muss wissen wieviel Prozent Körperfett ist, da es sein kann daß man trainiert und dabei Körperfett verliert aber dafür Gewicht an Muskelmasse zunimmt. Nach der Waage hat man nicht "abgenommen" aber in Wirklichkeit doch.
Ich würde eher in den Spiegel gucken als auf die Waage.


----------



## Antiloppe (29. Juni 2008)

luitinto schrieb:


> Gewicht alleine sagt ja nicht aus ob man abgenommen hat. Es können zwei Menschen 1.80m gross sein und 80 Kilo wiegen, wobei der eine fett mit Bierbauch ist und der andere ist völlig durchtrainiert.
> Man muss wissen wieviel Prozent Körperfett ist, da es sein kann daß man trainiert und dabei Körperfett verliert aber dafür Gewicht an Muskelmasse zunimmt. Nach der Waage hat man nicht "abgenommen" aber in Wirklichkeit doch.
> Ich würde eher in den Spiegel gucken als auf die Waage.



OK, hatte ich weit genug ausgeführt, sehe ich ein. Ist natürlich eine Kombination aus beiden. Aber ich finde immer noch, dass es durchaus helfen kann und sogar motivieren (zumindest bei mir ), wenn man sich öfter auf die Waage stellt. Aber jedem das seine.

Mal zum Zielgewicht, ich habe auch nicht wirklich ne Ahnung wo ich da zahlenmäßig hin will. Ich denke auch eher so, dass ich mir im Spiegel gefalle  (statt oder zusätzlich zu Körperfettmessung), gegen son paar Muskeln habe ich ganz klar nix. 

Viele GRüße

Antiloppe


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> OK, hatte ich weit genug ausgeführt, sehe ich ein. Ist natürlich eine Kombination aus beiden. Aber ich finde immer noch, dass es durchaus helfen kann und sogar motivieren (zumindest bei mir ), wenn man sich öfter auf die Waage stellt. Aber jedem das seine.
> 
> Mal zum Zielgewicht, ich habe auch nicht wirklich ne Ahnung wo ich da zahlenmäßig hin will. Ich denke auch eher so, dass ich mir im Spiegel gefalle  (statt oder zusätzlich zu Körperfettmessung), gegen son paar Muskeln habe ich ganz klar nix.
> 
> ...



Na dann würd ich auch mal geziehlt Muskeltraining betreiben, du wirst dich wundern wie deine Energiebilanz ins positive steigt und du noch mehr verbrennen wirst.
Mußt es ja nicht überteiben, ich für meine Person hab da halt etwas andere  Prioritäten.
Ohne Hanteln bin ich nicht glücklich.
Ausserdem ist es ne sinnvolle Abwechslung zum Ausdauertraining(Radeln, Laufen etc.)
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Antiloppe (29. Juni 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Na dann würd ich auch mal geziehlt Muskeltraining betreiben, du wirst dich wundern wie deine Energiebilanz ins positive steigt und du noch mehr verbrennen wirst.
> Mußt es ja nicht überteiben, ich für meine Person hab da halt etwas andere  Prioritäten.
> Ohne Hanteln bin ich nicht glücklich.
> Ausserdem ist es ne sinnvolle Abwechslung zum Ausdauertraining(Radeln, Laufen etc.)



I'm tring. Aber das macht irgendwie voll keinen Spaß und dazu muss ich mich immer total motivieren. Eigentlich steht auf meinem Plan zweimal in der Woche 20 - 30 Minuten gezieltes Muskelaufbautraining, das ja nun echt nicht viel, aber da muss ich mich echt zu zwingen. Beine sind ja nicht so das Problem, vom Biken und Laufen passt das da schon, aber Arme, Bauch und Rumpfstabiltät ist echt optimierungsbedüftig.

Diese Woche habe ich auch erst einmal geschafft und heute voll Bock, aber nächste Woche wird bestimmt was. 

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luitinto (29. Juni 2008)

Zusätzlich muss man auch die richtige Menge essen. Man kann noch soviel trainieren, egal ob Kraft-oder Ausdauer, wenn man zuviel isst, nimmt man nicht ab.


----------



## frichte1 (29. Juni 2008)

So ein Lebenszeichen von mir ...

hab aber leider keine Zeit viel zu schreiben ... bin regelrecht im Stress und das am Wochenende 

Naja ich werde mir morgen mal durchlesen was ihr alles so gemacht habt und dann auch mal meine Erlebnisse beschreiben.

Also bis morgen und Daumendrücken heute abend


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juni 2008)

@ Antiloppe: 2x die woche 20-30 minuten muskelaufbau ist gar kein problem. hol dir eine langhantelstange für 30  und machst 7 grundübungen daheim:


tiefe kniebeugen
kreuzheben
bankdrücken (alternativ liegestützen, falls du keine bank gebastelt bekommst)
klimmzüge (am türreck, 15 )
langhantelrudern
schulterdrücken
beinheben am türreck

da brauchst du keine vorgaben von 3*12 oder x*y wiederholungen einzuhalten, sondern machst von jeder übung einen satz und soviele wiederholungen, wie du schaffst. die pausen dazwischen können unter 1 minute ausfallen, weil die langhantelstange gerade mal 10 kg wiegt. schon alleine durch diese einfachen übungen bekommst du eine gewisse grundkörperspannung rein. mehr muss nicht.

mein zielgewicht sind ja auch 75-77 kg. allerdings ist mir ein kfa von 10-12 % dann doch lieber. gewicht also egal.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> I'm tring. Aber das macht irgendwie voll keinen Spaß und dazu muss ich mich immer total motivieren. Eigentlich steht auf meinem Plan zweimal in der Woche 20 - 30 Minuten gezieltes Muskelaufbautraining, das ja nun echt nicht viel, aber da muss ich mich echt zu zwingen. Beine sind ja nicht so das Problem, vom Biken und Laufen passt das da schon, aber Arme, Bauch und Rumpfstabiltät ist echt optimierungsbedüftig.
> 
> Diese Woche habe ich auch erst einmal geschafft und heute voll Bock, aber nächste Woche wird bestimmt was.
> 
> ...



Mööönsch stell dich net so an, Mp3-Player auf die Ohren und dann gib ihm..
Seidem ich pumpen geh hab ich mit Nacken, Rücken, Schulter etc. überhaupt keine Probs mehr, aber ich weiß iss net jedermanns Sach´


Gruß 
Stolli


----------



## Nickensen (29. Juni 2008)

Ist so ne Türreck-Stange wirklich mit meinen 94 kg zu empfehlen ? 

Dann hole ich mir so ein Teil. Mehr als 2 oder 2 Klimmzüge schaffe ich Krüppel garnicht. Das muß sich ändern...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2008)

2 Klimmzüge sind doch der Hammer.
Bei mir stoppt der Zähler bei 0,5 
Liegestütze klappen dagegen schon ganz... na ja, irgendwie auch nicht 
Kommt Zeit, kommen die Muskeln 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf einem guten Weg, denke ich 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Die armen Spanier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (29. Juni 2008)

ich denke wenn die für 100 kg freigegeben ist, dann ja. musst die halt sehr gut in die türzarge klemmen.

anfangs habe ich auch mit den füßen nachgeholfen,  jetzt schaff ich schon 2 echte. aller anfang ist schwer, es werden immer mehr.


----------



## Nickensen (29. Juni 2008)

Das ist wirklich der einzige Thread hier, in dem man Unterstützung und Motivation erhält ! Macht Spaß !

Gruß vom nicht mehr adipösen

Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2008)

@ Nickensen
Für diese Feststellung hast du aber lange gebraucht (scheinst ja nicht der allerhellste zu sein)
*duckundwech *
Aber hast schon recht damit 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nickensen (29. Juni 2008)

Und das von einem der aus Ennepetal kommt ! Da wo Mama und Papa Geschwister sind und der Onkel der Bruder ist.......naja 
Aber dafür kannst Du ja nichts. 
Wünsche Dir aber noch einen schönen Abend !

Gruß aus Moers


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Und das von einem der aus Ennepetal kommt ! Da wo Mama und Papa Geschwister sind und der Onkel der Bruder ist.......naja



Wen hast du denn getroffen?

Ich darf mich soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Ich habe die längste Leitung der Welt.  Aber das ist kein Problem für mich. Ich habe gelernt, damit zu leben. 

Ich wünsche dir auch einen schönen Abend,
Kai
P.S.: Den direkten Angriff auf die Familie kenne ich eigentlich nur von türkischer Seite. Hast du uns was zu sagen, DANIEL


----------



## LauraPeter87 (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

wollte mich nur kurz auch mal wieder melden. Als Student ist man mit ner 65-Stunden-Woche einfach überfordert 
Sport war diese Woche nicht drin, nur heute 77 km und 900 Hm mit dem MTB. 
Gewicht dürfte okay sein, da ich vor lauter Stress eigentlich nicht wirklich viel gegessen hab. 

Hoffe bei euch ist auch alles im Lot?! 

Versuche jetzt wieder öfter reinzuschauen...

Laura


----------



## Nickensen (29. Juni 2008)

Das war nur ein Angriff auf das dörfliche Leben bei euch auf´m Acker !
Und wir hier in der Grafenstadt sind da so ein bisschen komisch was Hinterwäldler angeht. 

übrigens.................ole ole

PS: Aber geil gekontert !!!


----------



## Antiloppe (29. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ Antiloppe: 2x die woche 20-30 minuten muskelaufbau ist gar kein problem. hol dir eine langhantelstange



Das Problem sind nicht die Übungen, im Moment mache ich was mit Hantel, Band und Übungen zur Stärkung der Rumpfmuskulatur und ich denke für das was ich erreichen will langt das erstmal.
Aber danke für den Tipp

Das viel größere Problem ist einfach, dass ich mich da so schlecht zu motivieren kann. Stunde Laufen, kein problem. Im regen nochmal eben 2 Stunden Biken auch kein Problem. Abends gemütlich vor dem Fernseher nur 20 min Kraftübungen, riesen Problem.

Ich muss mich da einfach noch zu zwingen, da hilft auch ne andere Übung oder andere Hilfsmittel erstmal nicht. 


BTW, zum Körperfett, da stolli ja neulich so lachte, als ich sagte ich liege (laut Billigwaage, aber darum geht es gerade nicht) bei 25%.

Habe nun mal gegoogelt und alle Quellen sagen für mein Alter (27) ist 25 im mittleren Bereich, also nix mit totales Moppelchen, so sehe ich nämlich nicht mehr aus, so.   
So, und demnächst gibt es auch ein aktuelles Foto, da kann man das dann sehen. 
Bei Männern in dem Alter liegt der tatsächlich zwischen 15 und max 25%, aber ist ja völlig verständlich, dass das bei Frauen mehr sein muss.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Antiloppe (30. Juni 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Mööönsch stell dich net so an, Mp3-Player auf die Ohren und dann gib ihm..
> Seidem ich pumpen geh hab ich mit Nacken, Rücken, Schulter etc. überhaupt keine Probs mehr, aber ich weiß iss net jedermanns Sach´



Musik habe ich noch nicht versucht, das vielleicht ne Idee. Das das gut wäre für meinen Rücken weiß ich...

So, nun aber Schuss mit Ausredensuchen, aber morgen wird das zweimal in der Woche gemacht, ich schreibe das dann einfach mit hier rein vielleicht motiviert das genau wie beim Abnehmen an sich.



Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2008)

@ Antiloppe
Sachen gibt's. 2h im Regen biken?  Ohne mich!

Hmm... Motivationshilfe habe ich gerade auch nicht anzubieten. Du brauchst eindeutig wieder mehr Aktivität hier im Thread! 

Der Stolli sagt oft Dinge, die man nicht allzu ernst nehmen sollte 
Da habe ich auch schon mehr als einmal drunter gelitten.
Letztens meinte er, ich könnte kein Rad fahren 

Dann bin ich ja mal auf das Foto gespannt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (30. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Antiloppe
> Sachen gibt's. 2h im Regen biken?  Ohne mich!



na bevor man gar nicht rauskommt ...



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hmm... Motivationshilfe habe ich gerade auch nicht anzubieten. Du brauchst eindeutig wieder mehr Aktivität hier im Thread!



Ah du meinst, wenn ich hier mehr schreibe, dann habe ich auch mehr Bock zu so was? , das ja mal ne Idee.




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Der Stolli sagt oft Dinge, die man nicht allzu ernst nehmen sollte



Bevor das falsch verstanden wird, allzu ernst habe ich das auch nicht genommen. Aber ne bißchen gegenzicken kann ich ja mal machen, habe ich gedacht 

Foto muss ich erst noch machen, aber kommt.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2008)

@ Antiloppe
2h im Regen biken kannst du bei mir auf jeden Fall vergessen. Das kommt gar nicht in Frage. Bin halt eine Memme 

Wozu ist denn der Thread da? Ja richtig, zur Motivation. Also, lass mal was von dir hören 

Bei stolli muss man richtig gegenhalten, sonst wird der übermütig 

Gruß Kai


----------



## luitinto (30. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich denke wenn die für 100 kg freigegeben ist, dann ja. musst die halt sehr gut in die türzarge klemmen.
> 
> anfangs habe ich auch mit den füßen nachgeholfen,  jetzt schaff ich schon 2 echte. aller anfang ist schwer, es werden immer mehr.



Am Anfang kackt jeder ab und schafft kaum einen. Kenn ich von mir selbst. Nach ein Paar Wochen geht's völlig locker. Eine methode für den Anfang sind Negativ-Klimmzüge. Das heisst, man stellt sich auf ein Stuhl und lässt sich dann an der Klimmstange ganz langsam hinab.
Später sind Übungen gut wie Pyramiden:

- 1 Klimmzug(10 Sekunden Pause)
- 2 Klimmzüge(20 Sekunden Pause)
- 3 Klimmzüge(30 Sekunden Pause)
- 2 Klimmzüge(20 sekunden..)
- 1 Klimmzug(10 Sekunden...)

Man macht die Pyramide bis zur max. Anzahl, die man schafft und dann rückwärts.

Hier ist übrigens ein Klimmzug Plan mit dem ich guten Erfolg hatte, was auch ziemlichen Spass macht:
http://www.4mcd.usmc.mil/AOP/OSOHyattsville/Armstrong%20Pullup%20Program.htm


----------



## Antiloppe (30. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Antiloppe
> 2h im Regen biken kannst du bei mir auf jeden Fall vergessen. Das kommt gar nicht in Frage. Bin halt eine Memme



Ich wohne in Bremen, wenn wir hier nicht biken wenn es regnet, dann kommen wir im Winter gar nicht und im Sommer nur wenn es gut läuft aufs Rad. Außerdem finde ich das mit den richtigen Klamotten echt nicht so das Problem.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2008)

Na ja, hmmm... ich wohne auch nicht am sonnigsten Fleck der Erde 
Wenn es mal längere Zeit regnet, fahre ich halt ein bisschen auf meinem Kleiderständer rum 
An den richtigen Klamotten mangelt es mir noch. Vielleicht ist das ja ein Grund... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. Juni 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> na bevor man gar nicht rauskommt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Du hast schon gesunde Ansätze, das muß ich sagen...wichtig ist vorallem den ganzen Kram nicht sooooo verbissen zu sehen was net heißen soll das man den Schlendrian raushängenlassen sollte.
Und vorallem den Spruch "kann ich nicht" gibts eh nicht.
Schau das du etwas mit Krafttraining beginnst, am besten klappt es mit einem oder einer Gleichgesinnten denn zu zweit machts eh mehr Spass.
Sollst mal sehen wie du abgehst wenn du ein paar Muckis mehr hast.
Mal abgesehen vom schmerzfreien biken und a bisserl Regen hat noch niemandem geschadet, ist im Sommer eh kein Ding im gegenteil sogar sehr geil wenns richtig warm ist so ein kühler Schauer das hat was.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2008)

@ Stolli
Na nu, du schon hier... bist du krank? 
Schmerzfreies Biken ist ein guter Grund, mit Muskelaufbau anzufangen. 

Ich finde das Muskelaufbautraining fast "besser" als das Ausdauertraining. Irgendwie finde ich es greifbarer (man SIEHT sehr schnell erste Erfolge), man "muss" Pausen machen, um einen Erfolg verbuchen zu können (genau mein Ding *duckundwech*),...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Boardercrime (30. Juni 2008)

> Hast Recht, ist was für Luschen wir machen 79.
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



Na klar bin ich dabei


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Na ja, hmmm... ich wohne auch nicht am sonnigsten Fleck der Erde
> Wenn es mal längere Zeit regnet, fahre ich halt ein bisschen auf meinem Kleiderständer rum
> An den richtigen Klamotten mangelt es mir noch. Vielleicht ist das ja ein Grund...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Im Sommer brauch man keine Regenklamotten, da sollteste warm gefahren sein und dann spürste den Regen eh nicht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2008)

@ stolli
Ja, ist ja alles schön und gut.
*ABER...*
Regen im Sommer hat meist Gewitter zur Folge (Gewitter= nicht ungefährlich). Ich habe zwar noch nie gehört, dass ein [Kugel-]Blitz  vom Blitz getroffen wurde, aber trotzdem 
Eine Jacke im Sommer ist die Hölle, das ist richtig, jaaa.
Im Moment scheint aber die Sonne. Heute bin ich ja auch mal wieder gefahren 
Bei der Wohnungsauflösung habe ich auch jede Menge Kcal gelassen und so habe ich mein Gewicht, trotz einiger schwerer Sünden, evtl. sogar gehalten.
Heute morgen habe ich vergessen mich zu wiegen. Morgen bin ich aber mal wieder fällig. Allerdings war das Training die letzten 2 Tage eher kurz und intensiv. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich dadurch nicht zugenommen habe (und ich meine nicht unbedingt Muskeln  ). Ich werde es sehen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Ivan123 (1. Juli 2008)

Im Regen fahren macht doch Spaß! Da trifft man wenigstens nicht so viel Fußvolk. Und durch die Verdunstungskälte verbrauch der Körper noch mehr Energie..........


----------



## Knut82 (1. Juli 2008)

Für nen guten Vorsatz ist es wohl nu schon etwas zu spät, ich klink mich hier trotzdem mal ein. Denn -> Der Speck muss weg!

Ich fürchte ich habe zur Zeit so 88 - 90 Kilo bei 1,78 m - trau mich nicht auf die Waage...  - aber das Gewicht ist mit auch eigentlich relativ egal. Wichtig wäre mir einfach, dass die Plauze mal deutlich sichtbar schrumpft. Die Hoffnung sie ganz los zu werden habe ich zurzeit noch nicht.

Ich werde versuchen das ganze über Sport und Ernährung zu schaffen. Sport: natürlich Radfahren und ich fange nächste Woche einen Kletterkurs an. Denke das ist für Kraft und Körperbewusstsein ne gute Sache.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Gruss
Knut


----------



## luitinto (1. Juli 2008)

Knut82 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ich habe zur Zeit so 88 - 90 Kilo bei 1,78 m - trau mich nicht auf die Waage...
> 
> *Ich werde versuchen das ganze über Sport und Ernährung zu schaffen.*



hehe, nicht schlecht. Wir sind etwa gleich groß(1.77) und ich wiege 68 Kilo. Das ist als würde ich einen kasten Bier beim Wiegen tragen
Aber ich wog auch mal 75 und weiss wie schnell das geht.

Wie Du schon sagst; die magische Formel das loszuwerden ist Sport + Ernährung....und das ist die *einzige* Formel.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juli 2008)

@ Knut
Da wirst du über Monate mit Fernsehbegleitung vom Pfleger aufgepeppelt (offenbar mit Erfolg), hast jetzt das Internet für dich endeckt und willst das mühsam angepeppelte wieder loswerden? Wenn das dein Pfleger sieht... tztztz 
Jetzt reicht es dann aber auch 

An deiner Stelle würde ich umgehend auf die Waage steigen. Einmal nackig, würde ich mir die Kamera nehmen, mich vor ein Spiegel stellen und das ganze Desaster () bildlich festhalten. Ich finde es schade, dass es von mir solche Katastrophenfotos (~95kg bei ~ 1,78m) nicht wirklich gibt. Es ist zwar auch nicht schlecht zu sehen, dass mir die Hosen von vor 2 Jahren jetzt fast 2x passen (einfach viel zu groß sind), aber mit so Fotos wäre das ganze natürlich noch mal schöner.

Auch schämen oder sonstiges brauchst du dich nicht mehr. Du tust doch was dagegen! Lass die Leute doch lachen- sie sind dumm!
Außerdem kannst du gar nicht soooo schlimm aussehen, wenn deine Einschätzung stimmt 

Also dann,
viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Abnehmen,
man liest sich,
Kai


----------



## Harry_I (1. Juli 2008)

ein Motivationsspruch zum Thema:

*Ich bin dick - Du bist dumm!
Ich kann abnehmen! - Was machst Du?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juli 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> *Ich bin dick - Du bist dumm! Ich kann abnehmen! - Was machst Du?*


... hmm, ich lese ein gutes Buch 

ich habe es heute tatsächlich nüchtern auf die Waage geschafft. Normalerweise esse ich direkt nach dem Aufstehen schon Unmengen 
Die Waage sagte mir 73,7kg. Na ja, ist jetzt nicht so toll, aber das Wetter ist ja jetzt erstmal wieder schön. Ich werde heute nachmittag noch mal ein bisschen fahren und dann passt das schon. Am Samstag gibt es dann das 3h-Rennen. Da werde ich ja auch wieder Kcal in rauhen Mengen verbrauchen.
Es ist Sommer. Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann 

Euch allen einen schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## Knut82 (1. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Knut
> Da wirst du über Monate mit Fernsehbegleitung vom Pfleger aufgepeppelt (offenbar mit Erfolg), hast jetzt das Internet für dich endeckt und willst das mühsam angepeppelte wieder loswerden? Wenn das dein Pfleger sieht... tztztz
> Jetzt reicht es dann aber auch
> 
> ...



Ich muss zugeben, den ersten Teil deines Post zu verstehen, hat mich eine halbe Minute gekostet! ICH hatte den Namen zu ERST!  

Was den Rest angeht, schämen musste ich mich auch vorher nicht und ausgelacht wurde ich auch noch nicht. Das ist und wäre für mich auch kein Grund abzunehmen. Ich habe genug Selbstbewusstsein mich auch mit Pocke überall zu zeigen, bin aber auch Selbstkritisch genug um einzusehen, das weniger manchmal mehr ist.

Mein Minimalgewicht sehe ich so bei ca. 75 - 80 Kilo. Ein bisschen Masse will ich als Kampfgewicht schon noch behalten, will ja nicht schmächtig wirken 

Mir gehts halt um weniger Fett und mehr Mukkis

Gruss
Knut


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juli 2008)

@ Knut82
Au man, was eine lange Leitung. 

Ich wollte das mit dem Schämen , Lachen und was weiß ich auch einfach nur noch mal sagen. 



> Ich habe genug Selbstbewusstsein mich auch mit Pocke überall zu zeigen


 Der war gut 

Ja weniger Fett und mehr Mukkis wollen hier fast alle. Bist also in guter Gesellschaft. Wenn es hier nicht kappt, klappt es nie 
Wird schon schief gehen. Über Deutschland lacht die Sonne. Also ab aufs Bike und abnehmen. Der Muskelaufbau klappt auch hier hervoragend. Beine sowieso und je nachdem auch die Ober- und Unterarme. Um den Rumpf musst du dich aber gesondert kümmern 
Viel Spaß dabei. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Knut82 (1. Juli 2008)

> @ Knut82
> Au man, was eine lange Leitung.



Da geh ich jetzt mal drüber weg! 




> Um den Rumpf musst du dich aber gesondert kümmern
> Viel Spaß dabei.



Denke den werde ich haben. Wie gesagt, ab nächste Woche wird geklettert. Da werden dann Arme und Rumpf denke ich ausreichend trainiert.

Gruss
Knut


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juli 2008)

Knut82 schrieb:


> Da geh ich jetzt mal drüber weg!


Das ist aber gut von dir 


Knut82 schrieb:


> Denke den werde ich haben. Wie gesagt, ab nächste Woche wird geklettert. Da werden dann Arme und Rumpf denke ich ausreichend trainiert.
> Gruss
> Knut


Ja, Klettern ist sicher super.  Da kann ja nix mehr schief gehen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (1. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Würd auch gern mal wieder Klettern gehn, jedoch ist mein Kumpel mit dem ich immer klettern war noch bis September studientechnisch im Ausland. Es macht auf jeden Fall sehr viel laune, vor allem weil man schnell fortschritte in der Technik macht. Das Material ist für Hallenklettern auch nicht so teuer (mit Gurt, Schuhen, HMS-Karabiner und Chalkbag bist eigtl. komplett ausgestattet und kommst auf so 200) und man kann das ganze eigentlich immer spontan machen.
Ich glaub die meisten Leuten unterschätzen wie anstrengend Klettern ist - du wirst ganz schnell feststellen, das du nach deinem ersten Tag meinst, dir platzen die Unterarme. Ich hatte die nächsten 2-3 Tage keine richtige Power mehr beim Zugreifen. 
Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel spass und gutes gelingen!

Grüße - Frank


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (1. Juli 2008)

Da sich hier ja soviel beteiligen muss ich doch auch mal mein anteil leisten 

Vielleicht motiviert das ja den einen oder anderen ... 
Jedenfalls zählte ich mal zu den etwas kräftigeren leuten . Bin ca. 1.87 groß und hatte vor ca. 3 jahren noch gute 100kilo drauf . Irgendwann hat ich davon dann auch die schnautze voll . 
War zwar immer schon sportlich aktiv aber auch nie richtig dauerhaft . 

Den großteil der abnehm aktion hab ich dann mit joggen gehn erziehlt . Nach einiger zeit hat ich mich dann auch auf 76 kilo gebracht , lustig war das die waage kaputt war und ich lange zeit garkeine hatte . Als ich dann davon ausging so bei 85-90 kilo zu sein und die 76 sah war das schon son kleiner shock 

Übern winter gings dann wieder bergauf in sachen gewicht , zuviel arbeit , keine zeit für sport ... Da zeigte die waage dann auch wieder gnadenlos 86 kilo an . Is zwar auch noch im rahmen aber die könnt man auch noch etwas drücken . 

Seit zwei wochen hab ich mir dann endlich mal das lang ersehnte neue bike geleistet und nun macht die sache auch gleich wieder viel mehr spaß . 
Die ausdauer ist vom joggen her noch recht gut erhalten und es hat nicht lange gebraucht bis auch die kraft in den beinen wieder da war . Mitlerweile fahr ich nach feierabend nochmal ne schicke 50km runde ohne am nächsten tag viel davon zu merken . Ist schon ne dolle sache wenn man steigungen locker hochfährt die man früher nichtmal gepackt hat 

Ist aller nur ne kopfsache , wenn man will geht alles ! 
Und es macht einfach mehr spaß abends nochmal paar trails zu fahren als gelangweilt vor der glotze zu hängen


----------



## luitinto (1. Juli 2008)

Knut82 schrieb:


> Mein Minimalgewicht sehe ich so bei ca. 75 - 80 Kilo. Ein bisschen Masse will ich als Kampfgewicht schon noch behalten, will ja nicht schmächtig wirken



Naja, bei 68-72 Kilo(was wahrscheinlich ein gutes Gewicht ist für 178 cm), sieht man ja auch nicht schmächtig aus. Wenn man 80 kg wiegt bei der Größe und wenig Körperfett hat, muss man aber schon die Megamuckies haben um so ein Gewicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Nickensen (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen Elite 

Kann mir jemand eine wirklich gute und genaue Waage empfehlen, die das RICHTIGE Gewicht anzeigt ! War gestern beim Arzt und dort wurde ich richtig glücklich gemacht.
Mein wirkliches Gewicht war dort im März mit 110 kg notiert. 
Gestern wog ich 94 kg ! (Die Waage war frisch geeicht  )

YES ! YES ! YES ! 16 KG WENIGER 

Ich möchte nun auch zuhause eine zuverlässige Waage haben und würde meinen Neukauf gerne auf praktische Erfahrungen stützen. Diese günstige Körperfettwaage ist mir zu ungenau. Ich weiß - ist eigentlich wurscht ob man ein KG mehr oder weniger wiegt, aber ich will es halt genau haben.

Kann mir da jemand nen Tip geben ?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Boardercrime (2. Juli 2008)

So.wieder mal ein Update,viel hat sich nicht getan.


13.02.2008 G: 85.3 KG BU: 89.0 cm
20.02.2008 G: 85.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
27.02.2008 G: 86.9 KG BU: 89.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
05.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 87.0 cm
12.03.2008 G: 82.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
19.03.2008 G: 83.6 KG BU: 86.0 cm
26.03.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
02.04.2008 G: 84.5 KG BU: 86.0 cm
09.04.2008 G. 83.1 KG BU: 85.0 cm
16.04.2008 G: 82.5 KG BU: 85.0 cm
------ Heilfasten -----------------------------------
23.04.2008 G: 81.4 KG BU: 83.0 cm
30.04.2008 G: 79.6 KG BU: 82.0 cm
07.05.2008 G: 83.0 KG BU: 85.0 cm
14.05.2008 G: 80.2 KG BU: 82.0 cm
21.05.2008 G: 80.9 KG BU: 83.0 cm
28.05.2008 G: 81.2 KG BU: 83.0 cm
04.06.2008 G: 81.2 KG BU: 83.0 cm
11.06.2008 G: 81.9 KG BU: 83.0 cm
18.06.2008 G: ??.? KG BU: ??.? cm
25.06.2008 G: ??.? KG BU: ??.? cm
02.07.2008 G: 80.6 Kg BU: 84.0 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (2. Juli 2008)

nachdem dieser thread auch ausschlaggebend für meine abnehmaktion war, will ich auch mal meine erfahrung mit dem abnehmen einbringen.

ausgangsbasis: 33 jahre/180cm - 86 kg  am 1.6.2008

danach sehr konsequentes vermeiden von süssigkeiten (genauers gesagt 0 süssigkeiten), morgens meist nur ein müsli, mittags höchstens ein yoghurt und abends (so um 18.30) vielleicht einmal ein brötchen. ich habe mir laufschuhe gekauft und bin das erste mal seit 17 jahren wieder gejoggt.
zuerst 3,5 km und habe mich jeden tag gesteigert - bin nun bei etwa 6-7 km die ich min. 3 mal die woche laufe. unter der woche komme ich zeitlich seltenst zum biken, aber laufen gehts sich immer aus (ca. 40-45 min eben).
am wochenende hatte ich meist tennis gespielt (3-4h) und eine bikerunde (50 km).

nach 3 wochen hatte ich bereits 9 kg abgenommen - doch die letzte woche ging fast nichts mehr weiter - und das war frustrierend - da isst man fast 0 und trinkt ganz wenig, doch das gewicht bleibt gleich. 
nun habe ich urlaub und gestern fuhr ich mal 100km und bin am abend kurz gelaufen noch - aktuell steht die waage bei 75,3 kg.

als nachsatz muss ich noch sagen, dass ich früher vom hochleistungs(kampf)sport komme, deshalb mein körper sehr gut auf solche diäten und trainingsintensivierungen anspricht.

aber ich will noch durchhalten - 72 kg ist mein ziel.


----------



## frichte1 (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

da ich leider derzeit keine Zeit finde ein ausführliches Resumee zu schreiben muss es jetzt ein kurzes tun.

Ausgangsbasis: 105kg (Mitte Mai 08)
Alter:                25
Größe              1,75

So und nachdem die letzten 2 Wochen mein Gewicht bei 95,5 stagnierte könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie begeistert ich war als die Waage gestern im Studio 93,0kg angezeigt hat.

Ja ich weiß das Gewicht hat nicht unbedingt was zu sagen und ihr habt ja auch recht, denn trotz konstantem Gewicht wurden Umfänge und Körperfettanteil geringer, aber wenn man 6 mal die Woche Sport macht und sich auf der Waage nix tut dann kann man schon verzweifeln.

Also keep on movin 

P.s. Ende nächster Woche fliege ich für 2 Wochen nach Kanada. Hat jemand nen Tip was ich da machen kann um wenigstens etwas Sport zu treiben? Das Buch von diesem Ami betreffs Bodyweight-Übungen hab ich mir übrigens schon bestellt.


----------



## luitinto (2. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Diese günstige Körperfettwaage ist mir zu ungenau. .



Ich hab mir gestern auch bei Saturn eine günstige Körperfettwaage gekauft. Bin mir auch unsicher wie genau die ist. Ok, bei der Körperfettangabe ist das weniger wichtig(war quasi ein Extra) aber bei derm Gewicht wäre es schon gut wenn sie genau wäre.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. Juli 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> da ich leider derzeit keine Zeit finde ein ausführliches Resumee zu schreiben muss es jetzt ein kurzes tun.
> 
> ...



Sorg dafür das dich ein Puma oder Grizzly verfolgt, dann erledigt sich die Frage von selber....
Nee mal im Ernst, ganz banal.....laufen gehen....oder viel geiler......nach Northshore biken gehen, die haben sehr gute Räder da unten.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2008)

Kneif mich mal einer.

Da fährt einer nach Kanada und fragt, was er da an Sport machen kann? 
Oh man! 
Es ist dasselbe wie hier auch- nur viel größer und schöner- *biken!*
Was denn sonst? Und Laufen geht im Grunde überrall 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: @ frichte1
Und mit dem Brett, dass du jetzt noch vorm Kopf hast, kannst du dir dann deinen eigenen Northshore bauen 
P.P.S.: Wenn du das Laufduell mit dem Grizzly verlieren solltest, kannst du immer noch auf Muskelaufbau hoffen- und am Ende der Schlacht gibt es Unmengen von Fleisch


----------



## Harry_I (2. Juli 2008)

Es vermehren sich hier die Aussagen, dass sich trotz Training usw. am Gewicht nichts tut.

Genau so geht es mir auch. Eigentlich passt die optische Erscheinung. Die Hautfalte am Bauch ist < 1cm. Am Hintern (Problemzone?) ist es deutlich mehr. Jedoch habe ich nicht das Gefühl zugelegt zu haben, - eher das Gegenteil.

Was dazu überhaupt nicht passt ist der Gewichtsverlauf. Das Gewicht scheint in letzter Zeit eher um 1-2 kg gestiegen zu sein. 

Mein Waage Söhnle irgendwas wiegt zuverlässig auf 50g genau. Auch bei mehrmaligem hintereinanderwiegen schwankt sie nur so im Bereich von 0,1 kg. 

Zu meinem 47 Geburtstag in zwei Wochen bekomme ich eine (billige) Körperfettwaage. (ich weiss - ist wie Kaffeesatzlesen, ...)
Aber vielleicht lässt sich doch ein Trend ablesen. (D.h. der KF-Anteil bleibt trotz Mehrgewicht gleich.) Wir werden sehen.

Ich habe mal irgendwann gelesen, dass die höheren UV-Strahlen im Sommer eine höhere Wachstumshormonausschüttung verursachen. Vielleicht haben deshalb "Jetzt" viele mit Kilos zu kämpfen, weil in Wirklichkeit nur zusätzliche (schwere) Muskeln aufgebaut werden!?


----------



## frichte1 (2. Juli 2008)

Ja ja ihr machts euch einfach 

leider oder zum Glück bin ich nicht allein sondern hab nen ganzen Sack an Leuten dabei mit denen Biken nichts wird da bin ich mir sicher. Also wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als Laufen zu gehen (wenn ich daran denke wird mir jetzt schon schlecht).

Aber das mit dem Grizzly ist natürlich ne echt gute Idee. Ich denke der hat mehr Ausdauer als ich bzw ist auch schneller. Aber ich hab denn bestimmt eher aufgegessen 

Grüße,

Frank


----------



## luitinto (2. Juli 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Das Buch von diesem Ami betreffs Bodyweight-Übungen hab ich mir übrigens schon bestellt.



Schon mal ein guter Anfang
Übrigens gibt es eine Übung, die in dem Buch auch beschrieben ist, die gut ist und man überall machen kann: Kniebeugen, genannt Bodyweight Squats.
Klingt einfach, altbacken und nutzlos, ich weiss, aber sie sind der absoluter Killer. Ok, 10 Kniebeugen gehen ja noch aber mach mal 3 Sätze mit 50 Wiederholungen in einem zügigen Tempo bzw 3 Sätze mit so viel Du schaffst und steigerst dann die Zahl der Wiederholungen mit der Zeit.
Das ist eine Übung, die man immer und Überall machen kann(zB Hotelzimmer) und garantiert auch Fett verbrennt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Ja ja ihr machts euch einfach


Oder du dir schwer 


frichte1 schrieb:


> leider oder zum Glück bin ich nicht allein sondern hab nen ganzen Sack an Leuten dabei mit denen Biken nichts wird da bin ich mir sicher. Also wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als Laufen zu gehen (wenn ich daran denke wird mir jetzt schon schlecht).


In der Gruppe biken macht eh viel mehr Lust. 
Musst du halt ein bisschen quengeln 
Was früher gut war, kann ja jetzt nicht auf einmal schlecht sein, oder? 
Laufen ist aber auch ein toller Sport. Und die Ausdauer wirst du auf jeden Fall mit Laufen halten (KÖNNEN).


frichte1 schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Grizzly ist natürlich ne echt gute Idee. Ich denke der hat mehr Ausdauer als ich bzw ist auch schneller. Aber ich hab denn bestimmt eher aufgegessen


Wenn der Grizzly nicht schwer verletzt ist, wird er dir wohl körperlich überlegen sein, das ist richtig. Dann musst du ihm halt mit mentaler Stärke und deiner Intelligenz begegnen  *Tschaka!*
Kleiner Tipp: Lass dich nicht auf ein Gespräch mit ihm ein. Ein Grizzly ist mehr so der non-verbale Typ 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Falls wir nichts mehr von dir hören sollten. War schön mit dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luitinto (2. Juli 2008)

Nach der Aussage vom Grizzly Mann Timothy Treadwell, sind Grizzlies harmlose Kuschelbären. Ok, er wurde später vom Grizzly gefressen aber vorher hat er mit den gekuschelt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2008)

luitinto schrieb:


> Nach der Aussage vom Grizzly Mann Timothy Treadwell, sind Grizzlies harmlose Kuschelbären. Ok, er wurde später vom Grizzly gefressen aber vorher hat er mit den gekuschelt


Aber "frichte" will keine Liebe geben, sondern viel mehr Kcal verbrennen und Muskeln aufbauen. Und auch hier ist der Grizzly wieder der optimale Spielgefährte 
Ist halt mit ihm eine 50:50-Chance.
Wenn du gewinnst,
bist du satt,
wenn du verlierst,
hat sich das mit dem Hunger auch erledigt. 

In diesem Sinne,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Harry_I (2. Juli 2008)

luitinto schrieb:


> Schon mal ein guter Anfang
> Übrigens gibt es eine Übung, die in dem Buch auch beschrieben ist, die gut ist und man überall machen kann: Kniebeugen, genannt Bodyweight Squats.
> Klingt einfach, altbacken und nutzlos, ich weiss, aber sie sind der absoluter Killer. Ok, 10 Kniebeugen gehen ja noch aber mach mal 3 Sätze mit 50 Wiederholungen in einem zügigen Tempo bzw 3 Sätze mit so viel Du schaffst und steigerst dann die Zahl der Wiederholungen mit der Zeit.
> Das ist eine Übung, die man immer und Überall machen kann(zB Hotelzimmer) und garantiert auch Fett verbrennt.



Meist gibt es unbenutze (Not-) Treppenhäuser in Hotels.
Treppenlaufen - mehrere Stockwerke am Stück - mal mehr, mal weniger Stufen pro Schritt - kommt auch gut!

Mit dynamischen, weiten Sprüngen muss der ganze Rumpf und die Arme mitarbeiten.


----------



## frichte1 (2. Juli 2008)

Gut danke für eure Unterstützung. Ich werd definitiv die Übungen machen und ums Laufen (ob nun Treppenlauf oder normales joggen) werd ich wohl nicht drumrum kommen.

Aber stellt euch mal vor in den 8h Flug wieviele Runden ich da im Flugzeug laufen kann und dabei noch die ganzen Hindernisse die es zu überwinden gilt  Besser gehts nicht denke ich.

p.s. wenn der Grizzly gewinnt hab ich auf jeden Fall auch kein Problem mit abnehmen mehr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> p.s. wenn der Grizzly gewinnt hab ich auf jeden Fall auch kein Problem mit abnehmen mehr


Aber sein Proteingehalt ist den Kampf definitiv wert. 
Außerdem kannst du dir den Kopf als Trophäe mitnehmen 
Ich würde mir das noch mal gut überlegen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## frichte1 (2. Juli 2008)

Das gibt dann wieder nur Probleme am Zoll 

p.s. wir nehmen hier schon KTWR-Character an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2008)

@ frichte1
Ja, da hast du sicher nicht ganz Unrecht
Hier liegt der Ursprung allen Übels 


stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Sorg dafür das dich ein Puma oder Grizzly verfolgt, dann erledigt sich die Frage von selber....


Das ganze dann forcieren war aber sicher auch nicht nett. 
Jetzt reicht es aber auch von meiner Seite 

Viel Spaß in Kanada,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Harry_I (2. Juli 2008)

*K*ein *T*hema *W*enig *R*egeln?

Welche Regel? - Für das Erreichen des Endziels ist alles erlaubt!

Alle Menschen sind intelligent - Ausnahmen haben die Regel!

... ich nehm´s zurück, lasst mich leben!


----------



## LDT-Pro08 (2. Juli 2008)

Hey,
ich habe durch Zufall diesen Thread gefunden...
ich kann nur eins wirklich dazu sagen, was mir auch selber am meisten gebracht hat! Ab 16:00 nichts mehr essen!!! Klar, abundzu ist mal n jogurth drin, aber dabei sollte es dann auch bleiben! Morgens und mittags kann man essen "was man will".(in maßen) 
Mit dieser Methode + Konsequentes 3er block traning mit dem Mtb von febuar 113kg bis jetzt auf 96,xkg. 
Ich habe wirklich viel probiert aber ich glaube nur das hilft wirklich!
Der Körper nimmt im Schlaf am meisten ab. Das hängt irgentwie mit dem Insolin im Blut zusammen...
naya viel erfolg noch villeicht hilft es euch weiter


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Elite
> 
> Kann mir jemand eine wirklich gute und genaue Waage empfehlen, die das RICHTIGE Gewicht anzeigt !
> 
> Ich möchte nun auch zuhause eine zuverlässige Waage haben und würde meinen Neukauf gerne auf praktische Erfahrungen stützen.


bei mir tut es eine 10  no-name digital waage, die in 100 gramm schritten wiegt. 



Boardercrime schrieb:


> 11.06.2008 G: 81.9 KG BU: 83.0 cm
> 02.07.2008 G: 80.6 Kg BU: 84.0 cm


ey digger, was gejd'n? leichter, aber mehr bauch? ich ahne schlimmes. wir haben eine wette laufen mit Antiloppe. nicht vergessen! 



ibinsnur schrieb:


> danach sehr konsequentes vermeiden von süssigkeiten (genauers gesagt 0 süssigkeiten), morgens meist nur ein müsli, mittags höchstens ein yoghurt und abends (so um 18.30) vielleicht einmal ein brötchen.
> 
> nach 3 wochen hatte ich bereits 9 kg abgenommen - doch die letzte woche ging fast nichts mehr weiter - und das war frustrierend - da isst man fast 0 und trinkt ganz wenig, doch das gewicht bleibt gleich.
> nun habe ich urlaub und gestern fuhr ich mal 100km und bin am abend kurz gelaufen noch - aktuell steht die waage bei 75,3 kg.
> ...


hallo ibinsnur,

dass du da gleich 3 ganz dicke fehler produzierst, ist dir eventuell gar nicht bewusst, oder?


fast 0 essen
ganz wenig trinken
denken, dass nur ehemalige hochleistungssportler dadurch an gewicht verlieren
du nimmst so wenig energie zu dir, dass dein körper neben fett vor allem auch muskulatur verbrennt. und der körper braucht unbedingt wasser. wasser ist leben. und da du wohl eh kaum volle glykogenspeicher hast, wird da auch wenig wasser bei dir eingelagert sein. dass du stagnierst hängt damit zusammen, dass sich dein körper mittlerweile an die geringe energiezufuhr gewöhnt hat und langsamer verbrennt. genau! dein ganzer körper verbrennt. und das würde bei der methode auch bei unsportlichen sofakartoffeln passieren. 



luitinto schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern auch bei Saturn eine günstige Körperfettwaage gekauft. Bin mir auch unsicher wie genau die ist. Ok, bei der Körperfettangabe ist das weniger wichtig(war quasi ein Extra) aber bei derm Gewicht wäre es schon gut wenn sie genau wäre.


dann teste mal: trinke 2 tage bewusst so wenig wasser, wie du es verkraftest, dann wiege dich und dann trink mal 2 tage bewusst so viel wie du kannst, selbst, wenn du alle 30 minuten aufs klo musst und dann wiege dich erneut. und dann vergleich mal die kfa-werte. braucht kein mensch. da ist die wettervorhersage genauer. 










Harry_I schrieb:


> Ich habe mal irgendwann gelesen, dass die höheren UV-Strahlen im Sommer eine höhere Wachstumshormonausschüttung verursachen. Vielleicht haben deshalb "Jetzt" viele mit Kilos zu kämpfen, weil in Wirklichkeit nur zusätzliche (schwere) Muskeln aufgebaut werden!?


verdammt Harry_I! wie oft habe ich dir schon geschrieben, dass du die finger von sekten-zeitschriften lassen sollst ...



LDT-Pro08 schrieb:


> ich kann nur eins wirklich dazu sagen, was mir auch selber am meisten gebracht hat! Ab 16:00 nichts mehr essen!!!
> 
> Ich habe wirklich viel probiert aber ich glaube nur das hilft wirklich!


und ich esse noch 1h vor dem zu bett gehen. würde ich ab 16:00 nichts mehr bekommen, würde ich amok laufen. 

-

mann ists heiß hier. ich mach mal ein nickerchen ...


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (2. Juli 2008)

Ich halte auch nix von "fast nix essen" und "nach 16 Uhr nixmehr essen". Das Abnehmen sollte nicht in eine Quälerei ausarten und auch nicht mit der Brechstange erzwungen werden. Wenn man fast nixmehr ist, passiert genau das, was X-Rossi gerade beschrieben hat - und das hat dann nixmehr mit Training zu tun, das ist einfach nur runterhungern (krass wenn man bedenkt, wievielen Leuten es immer so geht, weil sie nicht mehr zu kauen haben).
Meine Freundin versucht es auch immer auf die Art bzw. Frauen allgemein. Wenn die nach 1 Woche nicht gleich 3Kg weg haben, dann wird das ganze als Fehlschlag abgestempelt und aus frust ne Tafel Schoki gefressen.
Ich muss einfach immer satt werden beim Essen, sonst fehlt mir einfach "was" und auch ein deutlich spürbarer Mangel an Energie tritt ein. Ich setz daher dann lieber auf Obst, Gemüse & Wasser - isst man zum Mittagessen 2 Tomaten dazu hat das kaum extra Kcal, aber der Bauch ist danach voll. Wenn ich abends hunger auf was hab, dann futter ich ne Nektarine oder n Apfel usw. - die Kcal machen mich sicher nicht fett und ich brauch mich nicht quälen.

Mal ein ganz anderes Thema: Wie macht ihr das mit dem Training beim aktuellen Wetter? Ich stand heut den ganzen Tag bei rund 30°C in der Werkstatt und hab geschwitzt wie nur was - jetzt hätt ich heut abend eigtl. gern mal wieder ne Runde Sport gemacht, jedoch bin ich erstens mal noch total gerädert, ausserdem ist es drausen immernoch über 30°C heiss. Da gehst ja nach 100m laufen schon am Stock. Am liebsten würd ich mich in mein Auto hocken, die Klima auf 20°C stellen und einfach nur chillen. Leider befürchte ich, das es erst richtig spät abends einigermaßen abkühlt und dann ist es zu spät um noch laufen zu gehn...

Grüße - Frank

PS: Schwimmbad kann man aufgrund von hoffnungsloser Überfüllung auch vergessen (hier in RLP sind schon ferien).


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und ich esse noch 1h vor dem zu bett gehen. würde ich ab 16:00 nichts mehr bekommen, würde ich amok laufen.
> 
> mann ists heiß hier. ich mach mal ein nickerchen ...


Hääh, du isst eine Stunde vorm ins Bett gehen noch was?  Das ist ja... das ist ja Vergewaltigung am eigenen Leib. 
Ab 16Uhr nichts mehr zu essen, ist zwar ganz toll (und der Erfolg gibt ihm Rechtm dass es funktionieren kann), aber zu dieser Zeit muss man sich einfach die Frage stellen, ob es möglich ist, die, zum Halten des Gewichts, erforderlichen Kcal zu sich zu nehmen.
Ne ne, so geht es ja nicht. 
Ich mein gut, der Erfolg gibt ihm wirklich recht und und und. Aber wenn ich mir ab 16Uhr das Essen verbieten würde, dann wäre ich ja des Lebens nicht mehr froh. Es ist doch gar nicht so schwer, seine größten Sünden zu ermitteln (jeden Abend eine Kiste Bier, eine große Tafel Schokolade,...), diese zu verkleinern (zur Not auf Null-> vom Typen abhängig) und sich auch den restlichen Tag bewusster zu ernähren und noch dazu ab und an Sport zu machen (vorzugsweise Rad fahren).

Na ja, Leute gibt es...

@ PuRpLeDeViL
Da kann man ja fast nur ganz früh morgens ein bisschen was machen. Diesen Moment habe ich heute verpennt. Ich würde bei diesem Wetter, auch in Anbetracht deines Tagesverlaufs, gar nichts machen. Es gibt sicherlich auch wieder kühlere Momente. Dann schlägt deine Stunde. 
Vielleicht am Wochenende, vielleicht an einem anderen freien Tag. Heute noch groß was zu machen, schadet mehr als das es hilft. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juli 2008)

ja kai, und am liebsten kleine schwaller. dann noch kurz aufstoßen und alles ist gut  (jaja, ja ne und ach ... und neee und spaß, gell und 1000 smileys undundund ... und sowieso, ja ne ... alles spaß! ok.)

-

ich muss auch satt sein, sonst stimmt bei mir nix. also auch viel obst und gemüse zwischendurch und vor allem drin.

gestern vor dem schlafengehen "musste" ich noch was handfestes essen, weil ich von 17-19 uhr 2 stunden kraftausdauer gefahren bin. ich konnte zwar nicht so leicht einschlafen wie sonst, war heute morgen aber 0,4 kg leichter. also am spät essen kanns echt nicht liegen.

-

das wetter heute ist in der tat eine wahre pracht. ja, wir haben hier beinahe spanische verhältnisse, weswegen ich mich in der heutigen mittagspause einmal für 20 minuten von innen betrachtet hatte. in der produktionshalle 5° c (30° c) und draussen 6-7° c (39° c) mehr als gestern ... 100% konnte ich gar nicht geben. lief alles irgendwie im zeitlupen-modus ab. 

aufs bike wäre ich ja eventuell noch gestiegen wenns heute dran gewesen wäre, aber das laufen hab ich sein lassen. bauchgefühl halt.

und daheim habe ich gerade 28° c ... westfenster


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2008)

Boah, ich sehe gerade, ich habe es ja unter deinen Nick geschafft  *endlosstolzsei*

Vielleicht hättest du ja noch mehr abgenommen, wenn du nicht noch "was handfestes" hättest essen müssen. Ist aber alles nur Spekulation. Manchmal muss es eben sein 

Aber da ich für dein weiteres Leiden nicht verantwortlich sein will, sag ich gar nichts weiter dazu 

Kai


----------



## Nickensen (2. Juli 2008)

Ich esse seit Tagen gegen 21.00 Uhr noch Yoghurt mit Erdbeeren ( locker 350 g von beidem ) und nehme ab. 
Gestern war auch ein Riegel dunkle Schokolade dabei. 

Wie ihr es immer propagiert ---> die negative Energiebilanz ist das einzige was zählt.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juli 2008)

kai, möchtest du nicht auch mal ernst werden?

0,4 kg * 7 tage = 2,8 kg/woche - sonst ist alles klar bei dir, jaja 

und unter meinem nick kommst du die nächste zeit auch nicht weg, ist ja auch ein ehrenplatz 

wenn du ab jetzt deine meinung über meine vorgehensweise für dich behalten möchtest, naja, da kann ich wohl nichts gegen machen, ist aber tootaaal ok für mich, ich werds überleben 

über meine fittness musst du dir auch nicht deinen schnellen kopf zermatern, ich denke, du hast mit deiner weitaus mehr probleme, als ich mit meiner. aber ist nur meine meinung. wir sehen uns im ziel. und immer schön die beine brennen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2008)

So ernst wie du kann ich gar nicht werden.


x-rossi schrieb:


> 0,4 kg * 7 tage = 2,8 kg/woche - sonst ist alles klar bei dir, jaja


^^ Ja dann mach.
Und ja, bei mir ist soweit alles bestens, Danke, ich kann nicht ernsthaft klagen.

Es ist eine wirkliche große Ehre, auf diese Art von dir anerkannt zu werden. Man könnte auch sagen, dass es mir am A**** vorbeigeht, was sich andere sonstwo hinschreiben.

Wer deine Lebensweise nicht in höchsten Tönen lobt und für sich übernimmt wird mit Missachtung gestraft oder wie?

Deine Fitness ist mir auch total egal. Wie kommst du drauf, dass es mich ernsthaft beschäftigt? Ernsthaft kenne ich doch gar nicht


----------



## Antiloppe (2. Juli 2008)

Hey Jungs,

mal wieder ruhig Blut hier, kaum ist man mal ein wenig offline und schon macht ihr Zickenkram, ich dachte das ist nur was für Mädchen 

Also mal wieder tief durchatmen, locker bleiben und lieber ne Runde radeln gehen, langsam wird es kälter, jetzt geht es auch.

Obwohl ich habe ja Urlaub  und war heute morgen schon 3 Stunden unterwegs und habe mir mal schön einen Sonnenbrand geholt.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> habe mir mal schön einen Sonnenbrand geholt.


Und was lernen wir daraus?

Kai
P.S.: Wolltest du nicht neue Fotos von dir einstellen?


----------



## Antiloppe (2. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir daraus?
> 
> Kai
> P.S.: Wolltest du nicht neue Fotos von dir einstellen?



Mehr bei Sonne fahren, damit die Haut sich dran gewöhnt  Aber so schlimm ist nicht

Muss ich morgen mal meinen Mann fragen ob der welche mache mag, dann stelle ich die auch hier rein, versprochen.

Waren heute viel Bikeklamotten schoppen, wir wollen nächste Woche den Weserradweg hochfahren 

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. Juli 2008)

@Race-Kralle88

Haste wenigstens mal etwas ernsthaft für das kommende Hagen-Race am Wochenende trainiert.......?
Da gibts hier ein paar die fahren dich in Grund und Boden.
Gruß 
Stolli

@Antiloppe
Ja, ja das mit den Bildern würde mich auch interessieren.....
Lg
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2008)

@ Antiloppe
Ja richtig, mehr in der Sonne fahren. Den letzten Sonnenbrand hatte ich, als ich auf die Idee kam, eine längere Tour mit einem kürzeren Trikot zu fahren. Es blieb aber bei einem kleinen Streifen am Oberarm. 



stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @Race-Kralle88
> 
> Haste wenigstens mal etwas ernsthaft für das kommende Hagen-Race am Wochenende trainiert.......?
> Gruß
> Stolli


Na ja, gestern und vorgestern schon. Es lief wieder ganz okay. Sicher war es schon mal besser, aber passt schon.
Natürlich werden mich einige in Grund und Boden fahren. Aber was soll's? Ich habe mit einem guten Ergebnis mittlerweile abgeschlossen. 1. Hälfte kann ich eh vergessen, letztes Drittel lässt sich vielleicht vermeiden. Ich muss mal sehen.


> Da gibts hier ein paar die fahren dich in Grund und Boden.


 Wen meinst du denn?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Jere (2. Juli 2008)

Letzte Woche hab ich einen 12 Wochen Trainingsplan angefangen,
zur Zeit läufts gut, Hosen rutschen teilweise und Hemden brauch ich auch bald neue:

24.05.08 116,3
25.05.08 115,3
08.06.08 114,3
29.06.08 112,8
02.07.08 111,9 kg


----------



## Nickensen (3. Juli 2008)

@ Rossi & Kralle - geht doch mal für ein paar Tage in(s) KTWR !


----------



## frichte1 (3. Juli 2008)

So um das mal wieder aufzuwühlen ...

gestern kam ich vom Boxen, das war so gegen 21:30 Uhr und dann hab ich angefangen mir was zu kochen. Folge war: ca. 22:20 Uhr Rahmsteak mit Champis.

Und soll ich euch was sagen, Ich finde es gut, denn mein Körper verdaut das Zeug so oder so. Dem ist es egal ob ich stehe oder liege 

Und das Thema mit dem KTWR hatten wir doch abgehakt oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (3. Juli 2008)

Werde dann am Sonntag auch mal wieder auf die Waage steigen und updaten. Bin mal gespannt. Bin erst einmal auf dem Rad gewesen, diese Woche. Naja, das weekend steht ja noch vor der Tür.
Ernährungstechnisch läuft es ganz gut, von daher kann ja nicht soviel passieren.



PuRpLeDeViL schrieb:


> sst man zum Mittagessen 2 Tomaten dazu hat das kaum extra Kcal, aber der Bauch ist danach voll.
> Grüße - Frank



Sehe ich auch so. Hungrig sein ist nicht gut. Da schaltet der Körper nur auf Hungersnot.


> Ab 16:00 nichts mehr essen



 
Und Einige reden von kasteien, wenn man weniger KH zu sich nimmt.
Was ist das dann? Erst den ganzen Tag mit schlechten KH´s den Blutzuckerspiegel hochtreiben und dann den ganzen Abend auf´s Essen verzichten. => Folter


----------



## tschobi (3. Juli 2008)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> *1. **da isst man fast 0 und trinkt ganz wenig*, doch das gewicht bleibt gleich.
> 
> 
> *2.*als nachsatz muss ich noch sagen, dass ich früher vom hochleistungs(kampf)sport komme, deshalb mein körper sehr gut auf solche diäten und trainingsintensivierungen anspricht.



1.  Wie kommst du denn auf den Blödsinn? Ich fass es nicht. Vor allem nichts trinken ist nicht nur uneffektiv sondern dumm und gefährlich.

2. Hochleistungssportler und keinen Plan von Ernährung. Was hattest du den für einen Trainer. Ich hoffe der Arbeitet nicht mehr. Sonst sollte man dem schnell die Lizenz entziehen.

Wir können gerne über viel oder wenig KH oder soetwas diskutieren, aber sowas ist wohl der größte Schwachsinn.

Sorry das ich so hart rede (verzeih mir), aber das geht nicht in meinen Kopf!


----------



## Antiloppe (3. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Wolltest du nicht neue Fotos von dir einstellen?



Done.

Und ja da ist ein Unterschied zu dem Bild vom Februar:

11,1 kg
6 cm Bauchumfang

Ich gebe zu, das Bild aus dem Februar sieht nicht nach 94 kg aus, vielleicht traue ich mich nochmal eins hochzuladen auf dem man das deutlich sieht, davon habe ich ja auch welche. Mal schauen.

viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## luitinto (3. Juli 2008)

Ich halte auch nichts von "nach die und die Uhrzeit" nichts mehr essen oder wenig trinken oder 0 Diät.
Klingt alles nach unnatürlichen Methoden, die eine Zeitlang Erfolg zeigen aber auf lange Sicht total Schrott sind. 

Es gibt viele, die auf die Paleo Diät schwören(Kampf- und Boxsport). http://www.earth360.com/diet_paleodiet_balzer.html
Da isst man nur Kohlenhydrate in Form von Obst und Gemüse und lässt Getreide und Hülsenfrüchte weg. Dann isst man nur Fleisch, Eier oder Fisch aber keine Milchprodukte. Die Anhänger dieser Ernährungsform essen auch 5-6 klienere Mahlzeiten alle 2-3 Stunden.
Das ist nicht mein Ding aber ungesund wird es auch nicht direkt sein. Empfohlen wird auch das Buch "Precision Nutrition" von John Berardi.
http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/

Ich persönlich nehme dann ab wenn ich einfach insgesamt weniger esse(egal ob Kohlenhydrate oder Eiweiss). Wenn ich dann noch Sport treibe, nehme ich schnell ab. Wenn ich weniger meine, meine ich, ich esse die Menge, die ich eigentlich verbrenne. Ich nehme dann zu, wenn ich mehr esse als ich brauche.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Juli 2008)

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
----------------------------
freitag iiii20.06.2008 - 81,4 kg
freitag iiii27.06.2008 - 81,5 kg
samstag 28.06.2008 - 82,8 kg (refeed +1,3 kg)
freitag iiii04.07.2008 - 81,3 kg

-

samstag/sonntag fahre ich noch hart, wobei ich samstag mal ein paar tabata-intervalle versuchen werde und sonntag dann 4 h grundlage rolle.

ab montag bis samstag dann moderates training, weils den sonntag danach heftig zur sache gehen soll. keine ahnung, ob eine 81,2 klappen wird.


----------



## SSaM85 (4. Juli 2008)

nachdem ichs kurz vor weihnachten auf 80 kg geschafft hatte (vorher 90) bin ich dann wieder auf die 90 kg zurückgefallen, man muss aber auch sagen dass ich ziemlich die sau rausgelassen habe 

Arbeitsbedingt fällt es mir jetzt relativ leicht abzunehmen, die letzten zwei Tage habe ich jeweils 0,5 kg verloren, musste die letzten 4 Tage erst mit nem Schinenfahrrad 4 km trampeln und dann 2km berg laufen, das ganze noch mit gut Gepäck dabei 
Getrunken habe ich (für mich unglaubliche) 4l pro Tag ca wenn nicht noch mehr.

Die waage zeigte dafür heute morgen 86,1kg an, der erste Schritt ist geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (4. Juli 2008)

hallo SSaM85,

hast du in 2 tagen 1 kg speck oder 1 kg gewicht verloren?



_"Der gute Vorsatz für 2008 !! DER SPECK MUSS IMMER NOCH WEG !!"_ ​.
.


----------



## SSaM85 (4. Juli 2008)

da ich meinen fettgehalt nicht messen kann und es unwahrscheinlich ist dass es fett wäre sag ich mal gewicht 

bei 7000kcal pro kg speck müsste ich ja nen energiedefizit von -3500 haben und da müsste sich der körper schon denken ich verhungere.

Wobei ich im moment täglich sicherlich auf 3000-4000 kcal komme und knapp unter 2000 zu mir nehme ohne ein Hungergefühl zu haben.

Ziel sollten aber schon die berühmten 500kcal/tag defizit sein, wobei man das am anfang ruhig nen bisl uebertreiben darf- zumindest hab ich so die erfahrung gemacht


----------



## x-rossi (4. Juli 2008)

alles klar. ich wollte mich nur vergewissern, dass du da nicht ein paar dinge durcheinander bringst


----------



## x-rossi (5. Juli 2008)

refeed-status:

freitag iiiii27.06.2008 - 81,5 kg
samstag i28.06.2008 - 82,8 kg (+ 1,3 kg)
freitag iiiii04.07.2008 - 81,3 kg
samstag i05.07.2008 - 82,8 kg (+ 1,5 kg)

-

immer diese hektisch verfassten beiträge ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





kaffee + 15 minuten ergaben eben:

samstag i05.07.2008 - 82,4 kg (+ 1,1 kg)


----------



## Nickensen (5. Juli 2008)

Mach Dir nichts drauß Rossi. Habe gestern eine mittelmäßige Fressattacke gehabt und mittags nen Döner gegessen. Dann abends ne Salamipizza bestellt und dazu ne Pepsi, anschließend ne Tüte Haribozeug gefressen !!! 
So nen Anfall hatte ich seit Monaten nicht mehr. Auch nicht als das letzte Rad weg war. 
Heute dann 1,5 kg mehr auf den Rippen als vorgestern. Aber egal - darf auch mal sein. 
Eine ausgedehnte Tour am Nachmittag und dann wars das auch wieder mit den 1,5 kg. (Hoffe ich)

Grüße

Daniel


----------



## x-rossi (5. Juli 2008)

hallo Daniel,

diese "fress-attacke" ist schon gewollt von mir und immer auf den freitag ab dem wiegen am laufen.

6 tage eiweiß- und fettreich bei kaloriendefizit und 1 tag (freitag) kohlenhydratreich bei kalorienüberschuss.

der refeed letzter woche ergab 82,8 kg und der heutige 82,4 kg. es geht alo noch immer bergab.

gegenüber letzten freitag habe ich bis gestern auch 0,2 kg abgelegt. ist also alles noch grün soweit.

grüße
rossi


----------



## Nickensen (5. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem refeed habe ich schon kapiert ! Dachte nur, das es sonst etwas schneller bei Dir geht. Da mußt Du aber echt Gedult haben bei dem Tempo ! Ich weiß, das langsam und stetig besser ist als die Brecheisenmethode, aber bei ein paar Gramm die Woche würde ich Wahnsinnig werden.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Juli 2008)

ja, es ging schon mal schneller, allerdings habe ich da noch kein langhanteltraining eingebaut. ich bin momentan also alles andere als ungeduldig oder pissed. zur not muss am ende des monats halt das bauchfoto die nicht erreichten 79,9 kg erklären


----------



## SSaM85 (5. Juli 2008)

wo soll denn der sinn beim refeed sein?


----------



## Antiloppe (5. Juli 2008)

Kommen wir erstmal zum Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Sonntag 08.06.2008 - 82,7 kg (-1,1)
Sonntag 15.07.2008 - 82,5 kg (-0,2)
Montag 23.06.2008 - 81,9 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 28.06.2008 - 82,5 kg (+0,6)
Samstag 05.07.2008 - 81,5 kg (-1,0)

So letzte Woche wieder ausgeglichen: "unter 80" ich komme.
Und auch schon einmal Kraft-Rumpfstabilitätstraining gemacht diese Woche. Heute nochmal und dann habe ich die zweimal pro Woche voll. Aber Spaß macht es noch nicht. Habe zur Motivation nun mal aufgeschrieben wie viele Sätze und Wiederholungen ich von welcher Übung schaffe, das hilft vielleicht wenn man sieht, das es mehr wird. Mal schauen

Ab Sonntagabend bin ich erst mal offline bis Donnerstag. Wir fahren mit dem Zug nach Hann. Münden und dann mit dem Rad den Weserradweg hoch. Wünscht uns gutes Wetter. 

Mal schauen, was die Waage danach zu mir sagt.

Viele Grüße Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. Juli 2008)

@Antiloppe

Na denne ma viel Spass, hau ma richtig rein, und sonne satt.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## x-rossi (5. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> wo soll denn der sinn beim refeed sein?


war mir vor ein paar monaten auch ziemlich unbekannt. und wenn du noch ein stück weiter liest siehst du auch, dass ich das anfangs sogar strikt abgelehnt hatte: >>>

allerdings esse ich an dem refeed-tag nicht quer durch die interkontinentale küche, sondern meide tatsächlich fette, öle und eiweiß soweit mir das möglich ist.

und geil auch wieder mal der Harry_I: "_Meine Erfahrung der letzten Tage: *Drei Refeed-Tage* in einer Woche sind auf jedenfall zu viel! (Quittung: Heute Morgen: 101,1 kg)_"

ach, der Harry_I - den muss man einfach lieb gewinnen! der schnappt überall soviel wissenschaft auf, hat somit ganz viele puzzle-teile, bekommt am ende aber doch ein ganz anderes bild hin, als das auf der verpackung.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (5. Juli 2008)

So Heute nach der ersten Tour 80,4KG, dass wird eine hartes Stück Arbeit...
Ziel 78KG mit 6 KG weniger Fett


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (5. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Ich habs die Woche auf unglaubliche 0 runden Sport geschafft. Bei 30°C den ganzen Tag lang is abends mein Kreislauf so dermaßen im Keller, das ich am liebsten nurnoch schlafen würd. Hat mir eigtl. heut vorgenommen joggen zu gehn, aber ich bin momentan wieder so müde, das ich im sitzen einschlafen könnt. Ne Menge Klimmzüge hab ich zwischendurch immer wieder gemacht, das wars aber auch. 
Morgen mittag ist ne Radtour mit meinem Bruder geplant, ich hoff zumindest die wird was...
Diese Hitze ist einfach nix für mich bzw. meinen Kreislauf.

Naja, ich geh jetzt erst ma Tacho ans Bike basteln, mal gucken ob ich das hin bekomm.

Gruß - Frank


----------



## SSaM85 (5. Juli 2008)

hört sich so an als solltest du mehr wasser trinken und mehr zeit im schatten verbringen


----------



## frichte1 (5. Juli 2008)

So eine Erfolgsmeldung ist zu verzeichen:

Gewicht gesenkt auf 92,7 (das heißt ich hab in dieser Woche ca. 1kg Gewicht verloren) und Körperfettanteil ist auf 24,9 Prozent gefallen (das heißt unter 25  und 07% weniger als letzte Woche)

Uih das waren ja gleich zwei 

Morgen ist große Radtour bei uns im Kaff. Ich überlege ob ich mich bei der 75km Gruppe anmelde oder doch lieber nur die 50 fahre. 

Ach ja Sport geht bei jedem Wetter  Hatte diese Woche Fahrradtouren bei über 30°C und am Donnerstag bei 18°C sind wir voll im Regen gefahren natürlich ohne passende Kleidung 

Ansonsten schönes WE euch allen,


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (5. Juli 2008)

Ich denk ich trink auf jeden Fall zu wenig - das ist bei mir eigentlich schon immer der Fall gewesen. Jedoch ists gerade auf der Arbeit so, das ich einfach aus Zeitmangel vergess zu trinken. Ich bin der einzige Elektriker bei uns in der Werkstatt und dementsprechend hab ich immer die Bude voll. Da komm ich meistens zu nix, manchmal muss ich seit ner Stunde auf Toilette und komm einfach nicht dazu, weil ständig einer kommt "guck mal hier, mach mal da". Ich trink auf der Arbeit 7.40-17uhr, wenns viel ist, vielleicht 1L Wasser. Morgens trink ich ne Tasse Kaffee (was ja eher entwässernd wirkt), abends dann Saftschorle zum Essen und danach nochma 2 Tassen Kaffee und evtl. noch etwas Wasser. Wenn ich joggen geh/war trink ich vllt. nochma 0,75L Wasser extra. Aber ich denk gerade bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sollt ich allein auf der Arbeit 1,5L minimum trinken.

Wegen mehr Zeit im Schatten - ich bin eigentlich die ganze Zeit im Schatten. Jedoch stehn halt die Werkstatttore offen und entsprechend warm wirds in der Halle. Dazu kommen dann meistens noch Autos die die ganze Zeit in der Sonne standen und auf rund 70-80°C aufgeheizt sind und die Motoren gern mal Betriebstemperatur haben (rund 100°C). Daher ist in der Halle mehr oder weniger konstant 30°C, denen ich auch nicht ausweichen kann. Wenn man dann noch Autos in die Halle fährt, bei denen der Innenraum auf rund 60°C aufgeheizt ist, dann schlaucht das einfach ganz gewaltig 

Ich denk, das ich halt jetzt über den Sommer erst so gegen 21 Uhr laufen geh. Es ist ja bis nach 22 Uhr noch einigermaßen hell und warm sowieso...

Gruß - Frank
...der die Waage meidet


----------



## SSaM85 (5. Juli 2008)

hm warme temperaturen sind ja überhaupt kein Problem.

wenn ich immer höre dass jemand nen schwachen kreislauf hat muss ich (bis auf ausnahmen) laut loslachen weils halt die dümmste ausrede für falsches verhalten ist die es gibt.

Sry wenn ich dich damit angreife aber so ist es. Wenn du eh schon wenig Wasser trinkst dann auch noch kaffee dazu? nenene
Besorg dir nen großes Glas mach es alle 2h voll und trinks aus- dass du dazu die Zeit nicht hast kannst nicht erzählen  Ich trinke auch während der Arbeit, bzw hab gar nicht die Möglichkeit auf nen Pausenraum oder sowas- also das geht schon... und wenn dir das natürliche gefühl dafür fehlt musst deinen körper halt zwingen...


----------



## ThK (5. Juli 2008)

Fast 2 Tage verspätet ;-)

Hier mal ohne großen Kommentar

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg) 
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg) 
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)
20.Woche (20.06.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
21.Woche (27.06.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
22.Woche (04.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juli 2008)

@ThK
Wie langweilig. 
Aber deine Entwicklung ist aller Achtung. Von 100kg in 5 Monaten auf 84 und das dann halten ist echt gut.
Warum stagniert es denn bei dir?

Gruß Kai


----------



## x-rossi (5. Juli 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So Heute nach der ersten Tour 80,4KG, dass wird eine hartes Stück Arbeit...
> Ziel 78KG mit 6 KG weniger Fett


noch starke schmerzen?

bei mir klappen bald schon wieder echte klimmzüge ohne schmerzen. waren heute nur noch ein leises echo.

-

tabata-intervalle: was für ein harter stoff! 

findet ihr kopfschmerzen heftig? kindergarten! kopfschmerzen sind nix gegen richtig heftige lungenschmerzen.

heute morgen wollte ich das dann auch mal ausprobieren. es war nicht einfach, eine ausreichend lange, gerade und unbelebte strecke zu finden, auf der ich für 4 minuten wie vom affen gebissen diese intervalle fahren konnte. am ende tat sich dann aber doch eine gute gelegenheit auf.

zuerst habe ich mich 30 minuten im ga1 eingerollt und ging dann überganslos in die tabata intervalle rein, als ich auf das stück strecke kam.

der erste intervall war ja noch harmlos, auch der zweite. da war dann schon eine von vier minuten vergangen. 10 sekunden pause sind eigentlich keine pause und ich habe mir manchmal echt mehr gewünscht. die atmung - so eine art leidendes stöhnen - wurde so laut, dass sich die leute vor mir schon 20-30 meter vor meinem eintreffen umgedreht hatten. und 20 sekunden volle kanne sind mir dann von intervall zu intervall ganz schön lang erschienen.

irgendwann im letzten drittel der intervalle verdichtete sich dann das fußvolk, dass ich etwas probleme mit der fußgänger-hirn-zeitmessung-koordination bekam und dann wurden aus 4 minuten/8 intervalle aus versehen 5 minuten/10 intervalle. jaja, shit happens.

egal - ich war froh, als die intervalle dann endlich fertig waren. die beine waren ohne ende aufgepumpt und ich nahm mir vor, pulsmäßig noch in den rekombereich reinzufahren und laktat abzubauen. hat sage und schreibe 8 minuten gedauert, dann aber haben sich die beine wieder gut angefühlt.

sofort habe ich die nächste sitzbank, die im schatten lag, aufgesucht und goldbären gegessen. nach etwa 10 minuten bin ich dann wieder aufs bike gestiegen und noch knapp 90 minuten grundlage gefahren. die lunge muss während der intervalle echt tierisch gearbeitet haben, denn ich hatte noch gute 20 minuten danach das bedürfnis, von tief raus zu husten. so als ob ich noch die restlichen teerbrocken meines letzten nikotinkonsums aus 2001 loswerden müsste. und diese schmerzen beim atmen danach ... eine LD ist beim abbruch ebenfalls kindergarten dagegen. 

aber 3-4x die woche werde ich das nicht machen. eher 1x in 3-4 wochen. das reicht fürn anfang wohl völlig. kann ja gut sein, dass sich der menschliche metabolismus mit der zeit auch auf diese höchstleistungen in so kurzen folgen einstellen kann. aber die tabata intervalle fühlen sich schon stark grenzwertig an.

mountainbike 12,5 kg
fahrer in montur 85 kg
hf max 178
kmh max 46 
dauer 5 minuten


----------



## ThK (6. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ThK
> Wie langweilig.
> Aber deine Entwicklung ist aller Achtung. Von 100kg in 5 Monaten auf 84 und das dann halten ist echt gut.
> Warum stagniert es denn bei dir?
> ...



Ich befürchte es liegt an meinem "Essverhalten" zurzeit 
Bin irgendwie in ner "zuckersüchtigen" Phase ...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> noch starke schmerzen?
> 
> bei mir klappen bald schon wieder echte klimmzüge ohne schmerzen. waren heute nur noch ein leises echo.


Bei Klimmzügen scheitere ich immer noch und beim Hantel übern Bizeps heben auch, aber beim biken wo nur Stoßbelastung ist und Frontaldruck kein Probleme außer beim Vorderrad anziehen, da zieht es noch in der Schulter, aber kein vergleich zu dem versuch eines Klimmzuges  
Ab Montag therapeutisches Klettern 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Nickensen (6. Juli 2008)

@ PuRpLeDeViL

Das mit dem entwässern bei Kaffee ist m.M.n. wiederlegt. Ich trinke 4 - 5 Pötte bis mittags und entwässere auch nicht. Besser Kaffee als garnichts flüssiges . Wenn ich morgens Wasser trinken müßte, dann würde ich verdursten !

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Ich befürchte es liegt an meinem "Essverhalten" zurzeit
> Bin irgendwie in ner "zuckersüchtigen" Phase ...


Na ja, muss auch mal sein. Immerhin behälst du dein Gewicht. Das ist ja grundsätzlich mal nicht sooo schlecht  Irgendwann geht es bei dir bestimmt auch wieder runter.  Hast du schon nach Gründen für das Verlangen nach Zuckerhaltigem gesucht?

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. Juli 2008)

ich verabschiede mich heute vom wettrennen zwischen Antiloppe, Boardercrime und mir. die waage hat schon heute morgen *79,8 kg* angezeigt. und das, obwohl die verstärkten uv-strahlen der letzten woche eigentlich für schwerere muskeln sorgen sollten und und am freitag auch der superkompensationstag angesagt war.

oder gilt auch für mich noch immer ende des monats? kann ja gut möglich sein, dass ich nochmal hochkomme bis dahin.


----------



## Nickensen (6. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!! Wie tief möchtest Du denn noch ? Nicht das Du bald wie der Suppenkasper endest......

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## x-rossi (6. Juli 2008)

da hängt noch einiges an ballast als hüftring herum. 75-77 kg oder kfa 10-12 %. eines von beidem. irgendwie so.

gruß
rossi


----------



## Nickensen (6. Juli 2008)

kfa von 10 - 12 % ????

Ich wäre schon 20 % der geilste Typ der Welt (hahaha)

Ist Dir das nicht zu drahtig ? Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie groß Du bist und wieviele Muskeln Du dein eigen nennst, aber ist das nicht zu viel (bzw. zu wenig) des Guten ?!?


----------



## x-rossi (6. Juli 2008)

ich bin 185 hoch und hatte am 5.5.08 einen bmi von 23,4 und kfa von 15,8 % bei 80 kg. drahtig ist das nicht.

alle menschen sind verschieden. bei mir wird das dann also ok sein.


----------



## Antiloppe (6. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich verabschiede mich heute vom wettrennen zwischen Antiloppe, Boardercrime und mir. die waage hat schon heute morgen *79,8 kg* angezeigt.
> oder gilt auch für mich noch immer ende des monats? kann ja gut möglich sein, dass ich nochmal hochkomme bis dahin.



Cool, herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Von mir aus könnten wir sagen Ende des Monats zählt, aber auf jeden Fall bist du schon mal ein Sieger .

So nun verabschiede ich mich für die nächsten Tage, bis später 

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## luitinto (6. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> *kfa von 10 - 12 %* ????
> 
> Ich wäre schon 20 % der geilste Typ der Welt (hahaha)
> 
> *Ist Dir das nicht zu drahtig ?* Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie groß Du bist und wieviele Muskeln Du dein eigen nennst, aber ist das nicht zu viel (bzw. zu wenig) des Guten ?!?



Körperfettprozent sagt doch nichts aus über wie drahtig man ist.
Es kommt ja noch auf die Muskelmasse an. Profisportler haben alle einen gerinngen Körperfettanteil ohne drahtig auszusehen. viele habe dann eher um die 6%, wobei 10-12% schon ein guter wert ist.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallöle,

zwar OT aber - kennt sich jemand von euch mit 1 Monat Fahrverbot aus? Wie is das so?



Laura


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Juli 2008)

Hi, hi, schau das du einen Teil davon in den urlaub kommst, na warn mir ebbes schnell mit dem 4 rädrigen unterwegs......?
Ging mir aber auch schon so.
Kann man aber ertragen, grad bei den Spritpreisen heute sollte das ja kein Thema sein.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## LauraPeter87 (6. Juli 2008)

He Stolli, 

rote Ampel war im Weg... 

Wie is das denn - wenn ich im Ausland bin, zählt die Zeit dann auch?! Ich hasse diese Ungewissheit bis man nun weiß, was los ist...

Laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
Warum sollte die Zeit denn nicht zählen?

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Zwar ein bischen On topic, aber egal : Wie läuft es denn so in Sachen Gewicht und überhaupt?


----------



## LauraPeter87 (6. Juli 2008)

Ach keine Ahnung  Bin ja in 2 Wochen für 10 Wochen weg und da wäre das Fahrverbot nicht so tragisch. Aber ich hab einfach doch Angst dass die das dann für Oktober verhängen?!


Gewicht - ka, dürfte okay sein. Viel Arbeit, viel Stress, viel überhaupt. Laufen klappt ganz gut, keine Schienbeinprobleme bisher. Sport aber meist eher spontan, schaue aber dass ich auf 4 Mal pro Woche komme. 

Tria is aber noch nich aus den Augen verloren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Tria is aber noch nich aus den Augen verloren


Das ist schön zu hören.
Ich habe dich heute bei der Tria-EM (?) schon gesucht 
Ne, aber ist auf jeden Fall schön zu hören, dass du den Triathlon noch nicht vergessen hast. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Juli 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> He Stolli,
> 
> rote Ampel war im Weg...
> 
> ...



Schau das du deinen Lappen in der Zeit abgeben kannst, bei 10 Wochen abwesenheit sollte das kein Thema sein, wenn de wiederkommst liegt er im Briefkasten.
So hab ichs damals gemacht, 3Wochen Griechenland und der Drops war gelutscht.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2008)

@ stolli
Weglaufen ist doch keine Lösung 

MfG Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (6. Juli 2008)

@stolli: Wär genial wenn es so klappen würde. Aber jetzt heißts erstmal abwarten :-(

@Kai: Ich lauf dir gleich was  (Spaß)


Hab schon so viele Leute über rot fahren sehen, aber mich muss es natürlich erwischen. So ne sch*!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai:





LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hab schon so viele Leute über rot fahren sehen, aber mich muss es natürlich erwischen. So ne sch*!!!


Ich bin ja dafür Frauen generell...,aber lassen wir das. 

Kai


----------



## Nickensen (6. Juli 2008)

Ich mußte den Lappen auch mal 4 Wochen an die Polizei verleihen !
Hatte mehr als 6 Monate Zeit um ihn abzugeben. Durfte mir den Termin aussuchen.
Das sollte gar kein Problem für Dich werden.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 92748 (6. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit, meinen Lappen hab ich noch,
aber ein paar Kilogramm sind seit Mitte März verschwunden.

Mein BMI war 35,7. Bauchmuskeln waren auch da, aber nicht zu sehen.
Die hab ich unter einer Schicht aus körpereigenem Gewebe versteckt.

Im Moment liegt mein BMI bei 28,2. Immer noch propper.
Darum ist mein Ziel bis Ende des Jahres ein BMI unter 25.

btw, bin 190cm gross ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (7. Juli 2008)

x-rossi: Gratulation ! Aber bis ende Monat musst Du das Gewicht unter 80 halten sonst zählts nicht ;-)
Wie siehts mit deiner Ernährung aus, machtst Du immer noch Low-Carb ?


----------



## steinbock1 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hbe das Projekt Abnehmen auf meine alten Tage (56 jahre) im November 2006 gestartet, mein damaliges Gewicht war 128 kg, heute habe ich 92 kg.
Ich habe mit einer Diät angefangen (Multaben) unterstützt mit viel Bewegung, Sparziergänge und zu Hause auf dem Laufrad und Laufband bei schlechtem Wetter (am Anfang nur 1 std.dann steigern auf 2-3 std.). Wichtig war den Körper nur in Bewegung zuhalten (und nicht zu überlasten !kein Sport!). Nach 5 Monaten hatte ich 10 kg. weniger. Nun steigete ich meine sportlichen aktivitäten ( Radfahren, Bergsteigen und ab Mai 2007 begann ich zu laufen(bin in meinem Leben noch nie gelaufen, höchstens vor einen bissigen Hund davon). Durch meine bisherigen Aktivitäten konnte ich jeden Tag entweder ( entweder 1 std. laufen, 2 std. Radfahren oder Bergtouren mit 3-4 std.) machen.
Im November 2007 hatte ich 26 kg abgenommen und ich ersetzte die Diät (Multaben) mit Gemüse und Obst.
Ab Januar 2008 stellte ich meine gesamte Ernährung um, Ich bekam ein Buch zwischen den Fingern über die Blutgruppen-Diät von Dr.Peter J.DÀdamo.
Da ich Blutgruppe A habe und dies die schwierigste Blutgruppe ist, war das ein harter schlag für mich.
Von nun an ließ ich Fleisch und Wurst komplett weg (frühe aß ich 7x in der woche Wurst und Fleisch).Alkohol weg lassen war für ich nicht schwierig da ich sowieso seit 1991 keinen mehr getrunken hatte.
Jetzt gibt es Gemüse, Obst, Soja und Tofu.
Bei Einladungen halte ich mich zurück esse wie es sich gehört aber mit, nur weißes Fleisch(Put od. Hähnchen).
Das Gewicht reduzierte sich wie von selbst(ich führe natürlich Buch über die gegessenen Nahrungsmittel und sporliche aktivitäten (mit menge und Kalorien, wichtig ist natürlich nur soviel kalorien zuessen wie ich auch verbrenne).
Von nun an war das allgemeinbefinden wesentlich besser, ich bin ausgeglichener nicht mehr so reizbar.
Die sportliche Leistung steigerte sich erheblich und ein kleiner neben effekt
beim Sex gings noch besser.
Ich hoffe das ich durch meinen Bericht die Diät-Leidensgenossen etwas aufgemuntert habe und zu neuen Taten inspiriert habe.
gruß steinbock1


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juli 2008)

hi Boardercrime, ich bin wieder dabei ^^

heute morgen zeigte die waage erneut 83 kg an. ich hab die waage im wohnzimmer aufgestellt, im flur, in der küche und vorm haus. hat alles nix genutzt. es blieb bei 83 kg.

normalerweise tickt die waage nur nach oben falsch aus, sodass ich einen fehler für die gestrigen 79,8 kg eigentlich ausschließen kann.

während der gestrigen 4h-ga1-einheit habe ich aber auch probeweise alle 0,5 stunden 50 gramm helva eingefahren. machten also 400 gramm helva. das machten gute 2.000 kcal. egal jetzt, ist ja noch ein wenig zeit bis ende des monats.

meine ernährungsweise kann ich nicht exakt definieren ausser, dass ich 7 tage die woche versuche auf 100 gramm eiweiß zu kommen.

davon 6 tage kh-reduziert aber mit relativ viel fett/öl und an einem tag - freitag/refeed - mit wenig fett/öl aber viel kh.

ich könnte dir ja mal meinen "speiseplan" für eine woche per pn schicken.

-

steinbock1


----------



## tschobi (7. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> während der gestrigen 4h-ga1-einheit habe ich aber auch probeweise alle 0,5 stunden 50 gramm helva eingefahren



Wie hat es geschmeckt, und hast du es im Netz bestellt, selbst gemacht, oder.....?

@steinbock: Super, toller Erfolg! Aber Blutgruppendiät hab ich noch nie gehört. Was für Gemeinsamkeiten leiten sich denn von der Blutgruppe zur Ernährung ab?


----------



## tschobi (7. Juli 2008)

So nun noch mein update:

180cm
Wunschgewicht ca.78kg

12.05   105kg
19.05   103,9kg(-1,1)
26.05   103,6kg(-0,3)
02.06   102,1kg(-1,5)
09.06   100,1kg(-1,0)
16.06     99,4kg(-0,7)
23.06     99,1kg(-0,3)
30.06     98,0kg(-1,1)
07.07     99,1kg(+1,1)  

Ernährung immer noch "Low Carb". Damit geht es mir bisher sehr sehr gut. Aber bei den Mengen, die ich an diesem Grillwochenende vertilgt hab wundert mich nichts. Naja, diese Woche muss ich auch mal wieder mehr Sport machen, dann wird das auch wieder. 
Letzte Woche nur 30min Joggen und 1,5h Rennrad => einfach zu wenig



Nur mal so nebenbei. Ihr könnt eure Waagen noch mehr auf Genauigkeit testen, indem ihr euch 
1. ganz normal wiegt
2. wieder wiegen    => vergleichen 
3. mit Zusatzgewicht wiegen
4. normal wiegen

Bei ungenauen Waagen zeigt die Waage nach dem wiegen mit Gewicht einen *anderen* "normalen" Wert an.
Könnt ihr ja bei Gelegenheit mal probieren


Ach ja: meine Körperfettwaage habe ich schon lange entsorgt, das ist echt der letzte Müll.... 
Wer eine hat kann sich ja mal mit Zusatzgewicht auf die Waage stellen. Ich wette, ihr habt plötzlich einen ganz anderen Körperfettanteil. Die Dinger rechnen halt hauptsächlich nach Formeln. Da kann man auch nicht viel erwarten.

Wünsche eine angenehme Woche


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juli 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Wie hat es geschmeckt, und hast du es im Netz bestellt, selbst gemacht, oder.....?


schmecken tuts mir ganz gut ... aber dann eher sonntags nachmittags zum kaffee.

die ersten beiden portionen im training waren ja noch ganz ok. aber ich kann die wohl nicht komplett verdauen, weswegen es dann abends daheim richtige donnerwetter gab, hehe. aber ich habe alle portionen brav zu mir genommen, sollte ja ein selbstversuch werden.

zum kaffee kann ich helva echt empfehlen. gibts bei jedem türken oder z.b. auch im rewe. zum training: mach ich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinbock1 (7. Juli 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Wie hat es geschmeckt, und hast du es im Netz bestellt, selbst gemacht, oder.....?
> 
> @steinbock: Super, toller Erfolg! Aber Blutgruppendiät hab ich noch nie gehört. Was für Gemeinsamkeiten leiten sich denn von der Blutgruppe zur Ernährung ab?


 Hallo tschobi
Die Blutgruppe entscheidet darüber, wie gut oder schlecht die Nahrung vom Körper aufgenommen und verarbeitet wird. Unterschiedliche Menschen brauchen eine unterschiedliche Diät und Ernährung. Meine 6 Monate Erfahrung sagt mit genau was ich leicht verdaue und dadurch die Verbrennung hoch halten kann.
gruß steinbock1


----------



## flocu (7. Juli 2008)

Ich oute mich auch mal.

Alter: 28
Wunschgewicht: unter 70kg

7. Feb.	86,0
15. Feb.	82,6
16. Feb.	82,0
18. Feb.	82,2
22. Feb.	82,4
25. Feb.	81,8
26. Feb.	81,4
28. Feb.	81,0
1. Mrz.	80,7
6. Mrz.	80,5
8. Mrz.	80,2
10. Mrz.	80,8
13. Mrz.	81,5
14. Mrz.	80,3
23. Mrz.	79,2
26. Mrz.	79,9
28. Mrz.	80,2
29. Mrz.	79,6
31. Mrz.	79,8
8. Apr.	80,6
11. Apr.	78,2
12. Apr.	77,9
13. Apr.	77,7
16. Apr.	78,9
17. Apr.	78,5
21. Apr.	77,6
29. Apr.	79,0
3. Mai.	77,6
6. Mai.	79,8
8. Mai.	78,6
13. Mai.	79,0
16. Mai.	78,0
22. Mai.	77,8
26. Mai.	77,2
2. Jun.	78,4
6. Jun.	78,2
11. Jun.	77,7
14. Jun.	77,9
20. Jun.	77,3
24. Jun.	77,1
29. Jun.	76,6
1. Jul.	76,3
6. Jul.	76,0

Ich ess schon seit ner Weile low carb, aber richtig gewirkt hat das erst, als ich konsequent die Glucose weggelassen und durch Fructose ersetzt habe (viel Obst/Gemüse). Seitdem hab ich so gut wie keinen Hunger mehr und das Abnehmen geht zwar langsam aber ohne Quälerei.
Der 3kg Schub in der ersten Woche kam von nem Wanderurlaub auf Gran Canaria, das hat echt geholfen.
Milchprodukte lass ich seit ein paar Monaten auch weg, aber nur weils der Gesundheit zuträglich ist und nicht wegen dem Abnehmen.


----------



## tschobi (7. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> zum kaffee kann ich helva echt empfehlen. gibts bei jedem türken oder z.b. auch im rewe. zum training: mach ich nicht mehr.



Glaub ich teste das Zeug auch mal....


----------



## tschobi (7. Juli 2008)

steinbock1 schrieb:


> Hallo tschobi
> Die Blutgruppe entscheidet darüber, wie gut oder schlecht die Nahrung vom Körper aufgenommen und verarbeitet wird. Unterschiedliche Menschen brauchen eine unterschiedliche Diät und Ernährung. Meine 6 Monate Erfahrung sagt mit genau was ich leicht verdaue und dadurch die Verbrennung hoch halten kann.
> gruß steinbock1



Danke für die Info, das war mir neu. Wenn ich mal Zeit hab werde ich mal im Netz nach ein paar Infos ausschau halten.


----------



## SSaM85 (7. Juli 2008)

was ist denn das besonderes an helva?

liest sich für mich wie ne ganz normale süßigkeit?!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich weiß schon mal das ich den "Babbkram" garantiert nicht essen werde, wenn ich schon Honig lese.....brrrrrrr.....oder Sesam und anderen Kram.
Geht eben nix über ein schönes Stückchen Schokolade, so ab und an mal.
Wenigstens für mich....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> was ist denn das besonderes an helva?


nix.


----------



## Nickensen (8. Juli 2008)

Helva ist nur was für ganz HARTE ! Jedem seinen Geschmack aber ich sage....BÄH !!!


----------



## LauraPeter87 (8. Juli 2008)

Das ist echt nicht mein Jahr 

Doof nur dass ich mir das letztes Jahr auch schon gedacht hab.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juli 2008)

@ Laura(miese-)Peter87
Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder los?
Hast du nicht mal erzählt, dass du alles nicht mehr so negativ sehen willst?
Hat ja nicht lange angehalten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

was macht ihr denn so sportlich, wenn das Wetter total bescheiden ist?
Ich bin ja eher ein schön Wetter-Fahrer. Müssen keine 25Grad und Sonnenschein sein, aber im Regen fahre ich erst gar nicht los! ;-)
Meine Alternativen sind:
Kraftübungen
Rolle mit Rennrad und DVD
Joggen (das mach ich auch schon mal im "Nieselregen")
Gelegentlich badminton oder tennis (nicht so oft, weil man als Student nicht so viel Kohle für die Platzmiete hat )


In Sachen abnehmen fing die Woche eigentlich ganz gut an, aber gestern hatte ich irgendwie kein Sattgefühl und hab ordentlich reingeschaufelt. Waren mindestens 4000kcal War nicht unbedingt eine Heißhungerattacke, sondern eher so ein "SchlechtwetterundschlechteLauneFressen". Naja, hab mich wieder gefangen und gehe den Rest der Woche wieder motiviert ran, dann werden sich die Schäden sicher in Grenzen halten.


----------



## x-rossi (9. Juli 2008)

bei ganz miesem wetter mache ich gar nichts momentan, weil ich keine rolle habe. und krafttraining ersetzt auch eine kurze ga-einheit. also sehr starker regen oder sehr starker stellen momentan künstliche trainingspausen dar.

kaltes wetter oder leichter regen sind aber ok. da fahr ich raus. eben z.b. bei 14° c und leichtem wind war ich 1,5 h am main entlang radeln.


----------



## Harry_I (9. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> verdammt Harry_I! wie oft habe ich dir schon geschrieben, dass du die finger von sekten-zeitschriften lassen sollst ...



Sektenzeitschriften??? Mir fehlt der Smilie  hinter Deiner Aussage.

Irgendwo in folgenden Büchern sollte etwas über *UV-Strahlen und Muskelzuwachs* gestanden sein:


> Krafttraining, Richtig Radfahren, Dauerlaufen/Jogging, Motocross, Enduro, Rollschuhlaufen, Inline-Skating, Squash, Tennis, JuJitsu, Geräteturnen, Leichtathletik, Volleyball, Rennradfahren, Skifahren, Tiefschneefahren, Trickskifahren, Skilanglauf, Ernährung (Nöcker), Ernährung (Konopka), Ernährung für Leistungssportler, Ausdauertraining, Perfektes Körpertraining, Ernährung im Ausdauertraining, Psychotraining, Positiv Denken, Jonglieren, Einradfahren, maxxF, Leistungsdiagnostik, ...



Einige Bücher sind schon etwas älter und durch neuere Forschungen überholt. 

Ich versuchte einfach etwas über den Teller- (Felgen-) Rand hinaus zu schauen. In meiner Zeit als Leistungssportler saugte ich alles Wissen in mich auf. Zu jeder Sportart welche ich zusätzlich ausübte kaufte ich mir ein Buch (Internet gab es noch nicht) um mich möglichst schnell zu informieren und zu verbessern. 

Es ist klar, dass man sich aus vielen Informationen (auch zum Thema Ernährung) eine eigene Meinung bildet. Diese gefasste Meinung auch immer mal wieder in Frage zu stellen und zu reflektieren ist nicht einfach, sollte man aber tun.

Was in meinen Augen aber am wichtigsten ist, dass man überzeugt ist, das RICHTIGE zu tun. Wenn ICH davon überzeugt bin, dass ich auf einen Wettkampf gut vorbereitet bin, dann ist es sch..ßegal, ob die Vorbereitung zu 100% richtig (nach der Trainingslehre) oder nur zu 95% richtig war.
Wenn ich von MIR überzeugt bin, dann wird das Wettkampfergebnis besser sein. Genau das macht den Wettkampftypen aus! Das Ergebnis meines ersten Mountainbike-Marathons gibt mir recht.

Warum erzähl ich das überhaupt? X-Rossi und ich reden sowieso aneinander vorbei. Wenn ich etwas Sarkassmus anbringe ("Drei-Refeed-Tage in der Woche sind zuviel") dann versteht er mich nicht.

Wenn ich eine Idee oder Aussage mit einem Fragezeichen versehe, dann bedeutet dies, dass ein Fragezeichen hinter dieser Aussage steht! Verstanden?

Egal, wer hier (in diesem Thread) etwas von sich gibt:

*Immer eine zweite Meinung einholen! *

Wenn ich mal auf was interessantes stoße, dann werde ich Euch auch damit zumüllen. Interpretieren muss es jeder für sich. Kommentieren tut es x-rossi 

Harry

_Und glaubt nicht alles was im Internet geschrieben steht! Dazu ist es viel zu einfach etwas irgendwo reinzuschreiben! (diese Worte eingeschlossen)_


----------



## Fusion-Racer (9. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch immernoch mit meinem Winterspeck zu kämpfen:
Wiege bei 1,85M z.Z. 77Kg und möchte gerne so bei 72/73Kg landen.
Aber irgendwie schmecken mir in diesem Jahr die Süßigkeiten besonders gut. 
Naja, ein Aufwärtstrend ist aber schon zu erkennen:
Minus 3 Kilo in den letzten 1,5 Monaten bei deutlicher Muskelzunahme.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2008)

@ Fusion-Racer
Du hast Probleme, echt!
Hast du dir denn auch den ganzen Thread hier durchgelesen? 
Da steht drin wie es geht. Rad fahren, Rad fahren, Rad fahren, laufen, ein bisschen an der Ernährung drehen, sich aber auch mal was gönnen. Hauptsache, man hat eine negative Energiebilanz. Aber deinen Fotos nach zu urteilen weißt du selbst am besten wie es geht. Außerdem hast du eine positive Tendenz. Also, lass mal was hören, wenn sich gewichtstechnisch was tut  Wie viel fährst du denn im Jahr so? Und wo (Straße, Gelände,...)?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nickensen (9. Juli 2008)

Außerdem ist das der falsche Thread für Dich !!! Du willst doch wohl hier nicht wegen 3 - 5 kg "jammern" oder ??? 

Das könnte andere echt entmutigen oder sogar in eine handfeste Krise stürzen....lieber Fusion Racer 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das der falsche Thread für Dich !!!


Warum das?

Kai


----------



## Nickensen (9. Juli 2008)

Der Kralle wieder......weil er doch ein gutes Gewicht hat. DESWEGEN !
Und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das er ein Problem mit dem abnehmen von 5 kg haben wird. Wie Du schon sagtest - bei dem Foto !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2008)

@ Nickensen
Er hat ein gutes Gewicht, richtig. Aber sein Ziel ist ein ganz anderes. Ihn interessiert das "Normalgewicht" gar nicht. Er möchte weiter nach unten. Jedes Kilo zählt. Er hat mit (fast) allen hier was gemeinsam. Er ist nicht zufrieden mit seinem Gewicht. Das qualifiziert ihn für diesen Thread.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Die letzten 5kg sind die schwersten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (9. Juli 2008)

Ok Ok ich sach ja nix mehr.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2008)

Geht doch 

Kai,
der es grad mal ohne Waage probiert...


----------



## SSaM85 (9. Juli 2008)

soso hier wird also auch direkt entschieden wer für diesen thread qualifiziert ist, sehr gut 

ne mal im ernst, lasst einfach die streitereien, die interessieren nicht wirklich

Was ich eher interessant finde: Fusion ist bei dir überhaupt noch so viel speck da? Weil wenn du schon an Muskelmasse zugenommen hast dann müsstest du ja ziemlich dürr am ende sein bei 72kg auf 1,85.

Aber mein Maßstab sind auch keine tour de france sportler, ich find die sehen lächerlich aus mit ihren ärmchen


----------



## Nickensen (9. Juli 2008)

sowas in der art meinte ich auch....und wenn man nette smileys in seine sätze packt, ist es meistens nicht negativ gemeint ! um doch noch was zu sagen....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2008)

Wenn man sich aufregt steigt der Puls an-> Sportersatz, gut für die Linie; einfacher öfter mal schwarz ärgern 
Passt schon, die Argumente sind ja ausgetauscht 

Und jetzt wird wieder abgespeckt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Fusion-Racer (9. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> soso hier wird also auch direkt entschieden wer für diesen thread qualifiziert ist, sehr gut
> 
> ne mal im ernst, lasst einfach die streitereien, die interessieren nicht wirklich
> 
> ...



Also Speck ist schon da 
Beine sind trainiert aber am Bauch schwabbelst und meine Arme tendieren auch mehr zu Ärmchen.
Also da gehen sicher noch 3/4 Kilo, ohne dass ich dürr wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Also Speck ist schon da
> Beine sind trainiert aber am Bauch schwabbelst und meine Arme tendieren auch mehr zu Ärmchen.
> Also da gehen sicher noch 3/4 Kilo, ohne dass ich dürr wäre.


Für den Oberkörper haben wir hier auch ein paar Spezialisten. Liegestütze, Klimmzüge, etc. sollten für den Anfang schon mal was bewirken.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Fusion-Racer (9. Juli 2008)

Die Arme können ruhig so bleiben, finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, wenn die etwas dünner sind.
Hab mir grad mal n Bericht aus ner älteren Mountainbike durchgelesen, wo die Fumic-Brothers ein Paar Übüngen zeigen.
Ich glaub, da werde ich mal welche machen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2008)

Aber son bisschen unförmig sieht es dann schon aus.  Also kommt halt drauf an, wie deine Oberschenkel so daher kommen.
Wenn es so gar nicht zusammenpasst, sieht es halt auch nicht aus. Aber du musst dir gefallen. Ich finde es ja auch nicht sooo schlimm . Allerdings will ich auch ein bisschen was an den Armen haben. Nicht für die Proportionen, sondern weil es mir gefällt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Juli 2008)

Na dann fang mal an.......

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kDCxH88-9X8&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=57pv_1j4dH0&feature=related



Veil Spass und Erfolg, vorallem kannst du das fast alles zuhause machen..

Gruß
Stolli


----------



## x-rossi (9. Juli 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Warum erzähl ich das überhaupt? X-Rossi und ich reden sowieso aneinander vorbei. Wenn ich etwas Sarkassmus anbringe ("Drei-Refeed-Tage in der Woche sind zuviel") dann versteht er mich nicht.


ja und warum? weil mir der smiley  fehlt!


----------



## sekt88 (9. Juli 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Na dann fang mal an.......
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kDCxH88-9X8&feature=related
> 
> ...



seeing those videos makes me want to move back home to NYC. 
but it is too far from the alps........


----------



## Heffer (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mal wieder ein Update, habe momentan extrem wenig Zeit...
Die letzten Tage liege ich konstant bei ~85kg (184cm, 37J), seit Februar runter von 104kg. Beim Anschauen alter Fotos erkenne ich mich kaum wieder, beim Hosenkauf ging gestern schon wieder eine Taillenweite kleiner...
Die 85kg waren mein gestecktes Ziel und eine weitere Gewichtsreduktion werde ich erstmal nicht gezielt anstreben, denn ich habe so ein sehr gutes Gefuehl und noch weniger wuerde mir optisch auch garnicht gefallen. Einer Wandlung von Koerperfett in Muskeln hier und da bin ich allerdings garnicht abgeneigt, aber so geht's schonmal ganz gut.

Cheers, Oliver


----------



## tschobi (10. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Aber mein Maßstab sind auch keine tour de france sportler, ich find die sehen lächerlich aus mit ihren ärmchen



Auf jeden Fall!! Lieber *ein paar Kilo* (nicht fett) zu viel, als solche Ärmchen. Sieht einfach nur lächerlich aus.

Wenn ich schon mal ne 1/4h Tour de France schaue und meine Frau kommt mit ein paar Mädels rein, lachen die sich immer nur kapput, was das doch für Bohnenstangen sind. Das will echt keine Frau (und kein Mann) sehen. Ich sag dann immer. Wenn ich soviel Geld bekommen würde, würde ich das auch machen ;-)
Für Hobbyfahrer ist das aber ein No-Go!
Meine Frau hat mit ihren 47kg mehr in den Armen als die-da läuft doch was schief


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2008)

@ tschobi
Die machen das auch nicht zu ihrem Spaß. Gerade bei der Tour de France braucht man es nicht in den Armen. Die verdienen ihr Geld damit! Ein Mathematiklehrer ist auch nicht ganz normal in seinem Kopf. Noch schlimmer die für Musik oder Religion. Na und?
Ich hätte auf jeden Fall kein Problem damit, so auszusehen. Zumindest will ich nicht aus optischen "mehr" Arm haben 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. Juli 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So Heute nach der ersten Tour 80,4KG, dass wird eine hartes Stück Arbeit...
> Ziel 78KG mit 6 KG weniger Fett



Ja am Arsch, Monatg erst mal 83KG gewogen und heute Morgen wieder 80,4 ein Teufelskreis (Kann seit gestern meine Hantel heben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erle (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hier nur kurz ein Nachtrag zu "steinbock1" und "tschobi" vom 7.7.
Es um die Blutgruppendiät.
Hier findet ihr einige Infos zu verschiedenen Diäten. Es gibt auch jeweils eine Bewertung jeder Diät. (Zu den Berwertungen sage ich natürlich nichts, das muss jeder für sich selber beurteilen.)
Der Link:
http://www.easyway.de/inhalt/ernaehrung/diaeten.html

Erle


----------



## Harry_I (10. Juli 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ja am Arsch, Monatg erst mal 83 KG gewogen und heute Morgen wieder 80,4 ein Teufelskreis (Kann seit gestern meine Hantel heben)



Ja, ja, die Magersucht! Ist schon echt ein Teufelskreis wenn man alles versucht und das Gewicht trotzdem in den Keller geht! 

Hoffentlich kriegst Du das noch in den Griff!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. Juli 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Ja, ja, die Magersucht! Ist schon echt ein Teufelskreis wenn man alles versucht und das Gewicht trotzdem in den Keller geht!
> 
> Hoffentlich kriegst Du das noch in den Griff!



 das ist das gleiche gewicht wie letzte Woche...


----------



## Antiloppe (10. Juli 2008)

Ich bin wieder da! Und es war total klasse, so muss Urlaub sein.  Kurzer Bericht weil ist ja nicht MTB und daher ein wenig off topic:

Sonntag (22.65 km, 103 hm): Anreise Hann. Münden mit dem Zuch, Pension suchen, und dann noch in die Stadt, weil 8xx Jahre Hann. Münden.
Montag (83.79 km, 334 hm): Und los! Nochmal zum Weserstein und dann gehts ab. Mittag in Beverungen, Schützenfest in Höxter (die sind hier überall nur am Feiern! ) Übernachten in Holzminden (Pension Weseraue ist klasse und Grieche Taverna Olympia auch ;-)) Wetter war super, sehr sonnig
Dienstag (97.5 km und 239 hm): Tag mit total viel Gegenwind, sehr anstrengend, Mittag in Hameln, Übernachten in Veltheim
Mittwoch (106.93 km und 338 hm): langsam wird das wetter schlechter, aber heute haben wir noch Glück. Mittag in Stolzenau, Übernachten in Drakenburg und natürlich wieder schützenfest
Donnerstag (89.28 km und 165 hm): heute gehts nach Hause, ist auch gut, es nieselt viel, typisch Bremer Wetter. Mittag in Verden.
Fazit: Weserradweg ist Super, Strecke wird aber nach oben hin immer schlechter. Ausschilderung ist gut, Übernachtungen waren unterschiedlich. Strecke hat für uns gereicht mit Gepäck mehr hätte es nicht sein müssen, auch wenn es für 100 jeden tag wohl auch noch gereicht hätte. Nun aber sehr kaputt, morgen ist ganz klar Sportfreier tag .


So, nun aber wieder on topic:

10.700 kcal verbrannt laut meinem Bikeprogram 
Cool! Aber auch gegessen als würde es kein morgen geben 
Samstag mal schauen, was die Waage davon hält 
Heute nochmal schön beim Chinesen was bestellen und dann vorn Fernseher.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## tschobi (11. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ tschobi
> Die machen das auch nicht zu ihrem Spaß. Gerade bei der Tour de France braucht man es nicht in den Armen. Die verdienen ihr Geld damit!
> 
> Gruß Kai



Hallo Kai,

deswegen hatte ich ja auch geschrieben, das ich es auch machen würde, wenn ich mein Geld damit verdienen würde!

@erle: Danke für den link. Werde ich mal durchschauen. Genauer aber erst heute Abend. Aber was da für Diäten stehen. Da schmeißt man sich ja weg.


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juli 2008)

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 27.06.2008 - 81,5 kg
freitag 04.07.2008 - 81,3 kg
freitag 11.07.2008 - 81,1 kg

-

gewichtsmäßig bis ende juli unter 80 kg zu kommen, wird knapp ...


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. Juli 2008)

Hallöle, 

das Jahr wird ab kommender Woche für mich sehr einsam und sportarm werden - daher bin ich so depri (@Kai). 

Training klappt bei mir grad nur je nach Zeit - mehr schlecht als Recht. Morgen werd ich evtl neue Laufschuhe kaufen.

@rossi: Was is denn bei dir los? Will das Gewicht nich mehr?

VG Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> das Jahr wird ab kommender Woche für mich sehr einsam und sportarm werden - daher bin ich so depri (@Kai).


Warum das? Einfach keine Zeit oder wie?
Aber bei dem Wetter ist depri sein ja auch echt angebracht. 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Training klappt bei mir grad nur je nach Zeit - mehr schlecht als Recht. Morgen werd ich evtl neue Laufschuhe kaufen.
> VG Laura


Na ja, solche Phasen habe ich auch. Sollten halt nicht zu oft vorkommen. Aber die Tendenz ist ja eher ernüchternd...  Das Vorhaben Laufschuhe zu kaufen klingt doch aber schon mal sehr gut.  Ist das erste Paar schon für die Tria-Vorbereitung drauf gegangen? 

MfG Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. Juli 2008)

Hab jetz in 3 Wochen 36 Std Plus gemacht - jetz steht zwar dann etwas weniger Arbeit an, aber auch neues Büro und meine Studi-Kollegen sind dann auch weg  Und Anfang August gehts dann endlich nach Bukarest.

Konnte einfach in den letzten Wochen nicht geregelt trainieren, da ich nie wusste, wann ich heim komme. Und vor Bukarest muss ich auch nich mehr anfangen, weil ich dann eh 2 Monate nur laufen werde. 

Hoffe dass nächstes Jahr besser wird 

Jaja, der Tria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2008)

@ Laura(miese-)Peter87
Was haben denn neue Kollegen und die fehlenden alten Kollegen damit zu tun, dass du keine Chance mehr auf Sport hast? Dem gegenüber steht mehr Zeit, Sport zu machen. Also los. 

Wo ist das Problem mit Bukarest? Beim Tria musst du auch laufen  Du kannst die Strecke nicht mit dem Bike bewältigen 

Wir haben erst Mitte Juli und du weißt jetzt schon, dass das Jahr nicht toll war? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht!

Hast du gedacht ich habe ihn vergessen?  Das kannst du vergessen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. Juli 2008)

Siehe PN


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juli 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @rossi: Was is denn bei dir los? Will das Gewicht nich mehr?


doch doch! aber die vielen neuen beulen am körper ... langsam entnährt sich das muskelhörnchen!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Juli 2008)

@LauraPeter87

Da kann ich dem "Krällchen" nur beipflichten, wenn die alten Kollegen und sonstigen Spackos net mehr vorhanden sind hat man endlich Zeit um sein eigen Ding durchzuziehen.
Mönsch, mönsch lass dich net so hängen denn auch in Bukarest kann man fett trainieren.
Ich selber muß sagen ich bin froh wenn ich keine Kollegen sehen muß, soll nicht heißen das es alles minderbemittelte Menschen sind, mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt, will ja niemanden vorn Kopp treten.
Aber ich mach lieber mein eigenes Ding, da weiß ich wenigstens das es klappt, und vorallem muß ich mich auf niemand verlassen, denn wenn man sich auf andere verlässt ist man oft nämlich verlassen, so erging es mir jedenfalls schon häufiger.
Also ran an den Speck und mal richtig was geschafft, dann klappt es auch auf der Arbeit oder sonstwo besser.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## LauraPeter87 (11. Juli 2008)

@stolli: da meine netten Kollegen Techniker sind (und ich ein Kaufleut) kamen wir uns eh nicht in die Quere. War einfach ne geniale Arbeitsatmosphäre. 


Zu Bukarest: "Stellen Sie sich mal auf 35-45 Grad ein."

Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
Abends ist es kühler. Die Sache mit der Temperatur habe ich aber nicht bedacht. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Juli 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @stolli: da meine netten Kollegen Techniker sind (und ich ein Kaufleut) kamen wir uns eh nicht in die Quere. War einfach ne geniale Arbeitsatmosphäre.
> 
> 
> Zu Bukarest: "Stellen Sie sich mal auf 35-45 Grad ein."
> ...



Na und, da werden wenigsten die Muskeln, Sehnen und Knochen richtig und vorallem schnell warm, schwitzen ist auch richtig gegeben.
Vorallem schmilzen da auch die vermeintlichen Pfunde, wie nix.
Es gibt nix geileres als richtig zu ölen und dampfen beim Sport, ist halt meine Meinung.
Dann haste wenigsten nen super Trainingseffekt, viel trinken halt auch vorausgesetzt.
Sollst mal sehen wie dein Stoffwechsel in Schwung kommt.
Ab 28-30 Grad aufwärts lauf ich richtig warm und zu Hochform auf, ich hasse Kälte heißt aber nicht das ich schnell friere.
Ich glaub ich wandere aus und zwar dahin wo es immer warm ist.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ LauraPeter87
> Abends ist es kühler. Die Sache mit der Temperatur habe ich aber nicht bedacht.
> 
> Gruß Kai




Warmduscher.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Warmduscher.....





stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> ich hasse Kälte


Muss ich mehr sagen?
Kerl wie ein Baum und knickt ein, wenn Schnee liegt.
So geht es ja nicht. 

MfG Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Muss ich mehr sagen?
> Kerl wie ein Baum und knickt ein, wenn Schnee liegt.
> So geht es ja nicht.
> 
> MfG Kai



Ich fahr auch bei Eis und Schnee, deshalb muß ich es ja nicht mögen oder..?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch bei Eis und Schnee, deshalb muß ich ich ja nicht mögen oder..?


Richtig.
Und ich habe LauraPeter87 nur den Tipp gegeben, an heißen Tagen den Sport abends zu machen. Ich selbst mache ihn natürlich nur in der Mittagssonne 
Also so geht es ja nicht  

Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (12. Juli 2008)

Sagt mal habt ihr eigtl. auch so Regenrationsprobleme wenn ihr joggen wart? Ich bin nen Gelegenheitsläufer und wenn ich dann mal joggen gehe merke ichs manchmal bis zu 1er woche in den knochen, mit allen 2 tagen joggen gehen ist da nix.

Oder übertreib ich beim joggen? ich laufe meist ca 30 min, mache nen paar pausen strecke 3-4km.

Beim biken hab ich das nicht...


----------



## luitinto (12. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr eigtl. auch so Regenrationsprobleme wenn ihr joggen wart? Ich bin nen Gelegenheitsläufer und wenn ich dann mal joggen gehe merke ichs manchmal bis zu 1er woche in den knochen, mit allen 2 tagen joggen gehen ist da nix.
> 
> *Oder übertreib ich beim joggen?* ich laufe meist ca 30 min, mache nen paar pausen strecke 3-4km.
> 
> Beim biken hab ich das nicht...



Ich glaube eher Du untertreibst es. Wenn Du öfters laufen gehst, gewöhnt sich Dein Körper dran. Der Körper hält schon einiges aus. Vielleicht kannst Du erstmal statt einmal die Woche 30 Minuten, zweimal die Woche 10 Minuten und steigerst allmählich zeit und Häufigkeit.

Ich habe vor etwa 2 jahren auch Seilspringen angefangen(Boxerstil) und konnte die erste zeit kaum ein Paar Minuten springen und hatte mega Muskelkater. Irgendwann konnte ich eine halbe Stunde am Stück mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen.


----------



## Antiloppe (12. Juli 2008)

@x-rossi, Boardercrime: Jo, das mit unter 80 bis Ende des Monats wird auch bei mir eng, die letzten Woche tut sich wenig, aber noch wird nicht aufgegeben, das packen wir!

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Sonntag 08.06.2008 - 82,7 kg (-1,1)
Sonntag 15.07.2008 - 82,5 kg (-0,2)
Montag 23.06.2008 - 81,9 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 28.06.2008 - 82,5 kg (+0,6)
Samstag 05.07.2008 - 81,5 kg (-1,0)
Samstag 12.07.2008 - 81,9 kg (+0,4)

Tze, so wird das nix, da war ich eben mal lieber laufen und schön ordentlich Kalorien verbrennen.

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Nickensen (12. Juli 2008)

Yes - bin trotz Hanteltraining & ner knappen Woche ohne Bike endlich bei 93 kg angekommen. Hat lange gedauert um von 94 kg auf die 93 kg zu kommen. 

Ich freu mich so das das Gewicht,trotz Muskelaufbau, endlich wieder sinkt.
Bin wieder ein Mann ohne Brüste ! 

Und ich schaffe seit gestern 4 Klimmzüge am Stück ! Für mich unendlich viel. 

Schönes WE wünscht euch der

Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2008)

@ Nickensen
Glückwunsch 
Trotz Hanteltraining Gewicht verlieren? Irgendwas machst du falsch 
Freut mich für dich, dass es bei dir wieder bergab geht (auf der Waage  )

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (12. Juli 2008)

Danke 

Ich pumpe ja auch nicht jeden Tag. War erst mein 4tes mal.

Aber wenn nicht langsam mein neuer Vorbau eintrifft werde ich depressiv. 
Ich will wieder aufs Rad !

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juli 2008)

@ Antiloppe: zur not trinke ich am tag davor einfach nichts mehr, das sollte locker 2 kg bringen. FAKT momentan ist, ich baue fleischmasse auf und komme nicht mehr so schnell mit dem gewicht runter. deswegen werde ich zum vergleichsfoto greifen müssen. aber auf etwas längere sicht sind 77 kg auf jeden fall drin.

@ Nickensen: keine bange, bei mir läufts wie bei dir. weniger fett, mehr fleisch. sind halt nur 0,2 kg weniger gewicht pro woche. es läuft langsam, aber es läuft.

p.s. hast du noch fotos von deinen tittchen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-

refeed-status:

freitag iiii27.06.2008 - 81,5 kg
samstag 28.06.2008 - 82,8 kg (+ 1,3 kg)
freitag iiii04.07.2008 - 81,3 kg
samstag 05.07.2008 - 82,4 kg (+ 1,1 kg)
freitag iiii11.07.2008 - 81,1 kg
samstag 12.07.2008 - 83,9 kg (+ 2,8 kg)

das hohe samstags-gewicht macht mir mittlerweile keine angst mehr


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. Juli 2008)

gestern Abend war ich klettern, also meine Schulter so gequält, dass ich mal wegen Schmerzen durchatmen musste und
danach Burgerking und trotzdem Heute morgen 80,2KG, wieder 200Gramm weniger es geht vorwärts 
Heute war ich ne Runde Biken und dabei wird wohl das Schlüsselbein vom Rucksack und vom Panzer so runtergedrückt, dass ich nach dem biken weniger Schmerzen hab als nach 8Std. Schlaf udn das Shclüsselbein steht auch optisch schöner


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Yes - bin trotz Hanteltraining & ner knappen Woche ohne Bike endlich bei 93 kg angekommen. Hat lange gedauert um von 94 kg auf die 93 kg zu kommen.
> 
> Ich freu mich so das das Gewicht,trotz Muskelaufbau, endlich wieder sinkt.
> Bin wieder ein Mann ohne Brüste !
> ...




Na ja, wenn die Brüste mal dann aus Muskeln bestehen gehts doch...


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juli 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ... udn das Shclüsselbein steht auch optisch schöner


mein knubbel am schlüsselbein wird wohl bleiben. gefällt mir gar nicht.

*@ Nickensen:* das hier ...





x-rossi schrieb:


> p.s. hast du noch fotos von deinen tittchen?


bitte nicht zu arg zu herzen nehmen 

irgendwann - vor geraumer zeit - hatte ich auch mal 99 kg bei 185 cm.


----------



## Google (12. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> irgendwann - vor geraumer zeit - hatte ich auch mal 99 kg bei 185 cm.


...und ich 100 KG bei 1,82 m ..War aber in etwa 2000 - 2002  

Ich hatte auch Tittchen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## koppi-w8 (13. Juli 2008)

Hi Jungs, klick mich mal mit ein. War mit 14-16 MTB Profi mit Lizenz und Meistertiteln etc. Aber duch die Frauen und den Führerschein, war die Autoschrauberzeit dran, naja-war zwar auch erfolgreich auf Treffen aber nun mit Familie wieder beim Biken. Ich bin 1.85 und wiege über 100 zur Zeit. Was habt ihr für Tipps. Ich sehe schon, jeden tag gewicht Kontrollieren.


DANKE


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2008)

Willkommen im schönsten Thread der IBC 
Hast du dir etwa den Thread nicht durchgelesen? 
Einfach mehr Energie verbrauchen als du zu dir nimmst-> negative Energiebilanz. Dann klappt das schon.  Wenn das nicht klappt, hast du dich nicht an den ersten Satz gehalten. Mögliche Wege sind unzählig. Ich würde sagen, einfach viel fahren und ein bisschen weniger essen.  Außerdem halt mal so gucken, was man da so ist und trinkt.  Da fallen dir sicher ein paar Sachen ein, auf die du fürs Abnehmen besser verzichten solltest  Auch im Getränk kann eine Unmenge an Kalorien sein 

Gruß Kai


----------



## koppi-w8 (13. Juli 2008)

103 Seiten durchlessen schrecken mich ein wenig ab ;-)

Hab aber ein wenig eingelsen.

Wann wiegt ihr auch?!
Wieviel km fahrt ihr so im Gelände??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2008)

Wenn du nicht gerade Chips oder so dazu isst, ist es auf jeden Fall ein ganz guter Anfang  Eine Erkenntnis aus dem Thread ist es, dass viel wiegen nicht unbedingt viel bringt. Einmal die Woche reicht auf jeden Fall (oder täglich, dann aber nach einer Woche oder so den Mittelwert berechnen).
Wiegen sollte man sich morgens nach Entleerung des Körpers. Wichtig ist aber vor allem, sich immer unter den gleichen Bedingungen zu wiegen  Dass du vor einem halben Schwein leichter bist als danach dürfte klar sein 

Ich fahre gar nicht so viel im Gelände, eher extrem wenig. Ich komme dieses Jahr auf 4.000km, allerdings überwiegend Straße.

Kai


----------



## koppi-w8 (13. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub ich hol mir ein Rennrad auch wieder.... Zum trainieren etc.. Hab ich früher auch...


----------



## K3RMIT (14. Juli 2008)

Sodala nach einer ewig langen Motorradtour, danach auftretenden Rückenproblemen melde ich auch mal ein Zwischenergebniss )
Nämlich glatte 80KG ))
War teilweise auch schon 78Kg aber Pizza und Süsses haben da bisschen das Gewicht hoch getrieben 

Somit 6 Kg runter seit Jahresanfang und insgesamt 16Kg weniger.
Nur was mich stutzig macht bzw bissi Angst macht is dass das Körperfett nicht runter geht 
Würde ja im normalfall bedeuten ich verlier muskelmasse da ich wenig Kraftsport mehr machte sondern viel Ausdauer, aber der Spiegel sagt halt was anderes und der Gürtel und nicht mehr passende Kleidung auch 
Wer hat jetzt recht? *gg*


----------



## x-rossi (14. Juli 2008)

in der gürtelgegend gibt es nicht sonderlich viele muskeln. der gürtel sitzt bei mir irgendwie unter den bauchmuskeln und über dem hintern. links und rechts habe ich keine muskeln.

jetzt kannst du dir ja aussuchen, was du abgenommen hast.


----------



## K3RMIT (14. Juli 2008)

Ich trage die Hose immer recht weit oben.
So im Obelix Style 

Ne mal im Ernst wenn die Waage KF von 25% anzeigt, ich aber 6 KG abnehme und die zeigt immer noch 25% an anstelle von ~22% dann möcht man sich da fast Sorgen machen.

Aber wie gesagt die Klamotten, Spiegel und Gürtel sprechen da eine andere Sprache.


----------



## SSaM85 (14. Juli 2008)

hört sich wohl eher nach ner schlechten Waage an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (14. Juli 2008)

i glaub a boid.
obwohl die damals so gelobt wurde 
Naja jedenfalls ist man motiviert bis zum geht nicht mehr weil man sich immer denkt da geht noch was.
Mal gucken was bis ende des Sommers so geht.


----------



## ThK (15. Juli 2008)

Da reiche ich mal mein Update nach.... *nerv*

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08) 
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg 
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg) 
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg) 
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)
20.Woche (20.06.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
21.Woche (27.06.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
22.Woche (04.07.08): 85,0kg (+1,0kg)
23.Woche (11.07.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mich schon lang nicht mehr gewogen und könnte seit dem Wochenende nur noch essen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2008)

@ LauraPeter87
Dann wirst du groß und stark. 
Woran liegt's?

Ist Essen etwas schlechtes? 

MfG Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Juli 2008)

Wenn man zu viel isst, schon. 

Hatte mich jetzt echt 4 Monate im Griff. Wenn, dann wars mal 1 Tag, an dem ich mal mehr gegessen hab oder Gelüste hatte. 
Aber jetzt grade... zu viel Freizeit und irgendwie - keine Ahnung... 

Hoffe das gibt sich wieder, darf ja ab morgen wieder arbeiten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2008)

Man kann auch zu viel essen? Krass 
Man sollte nicht verzichten, weil sonst der Heißhunger kommt. Lieber sich das Essen mit Sport "verdienen" und auf diese Weise auch noch den Heißhunger bekämpfen. 

Dann klappt es auch mit dem Tanz auf der Waage 

"darf...arbeiten": Wir sind wirklich grundverscheiden  -> Ausnahme: du kommst aus einer langen Zeit der Arbeitslosigkeit, was aber nicht der Fall sein dürfte 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## K3RMIT (15. Juli 2008)

Das schöne am Essen verdienen ist das man sich denkt "Mann ich hab 2 Std im Fitnesstudio gekämpft" da geh ich doch jetzt nicht zum schlemmen


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juli 2008)

aber nach dem sport, egal ob studio oder natur, sollte man schon "recht gut" essen. das ist hoffentlich klar, gell.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (15. Juli 2008)

War ja gestern 75 km mit dem MTB unterwegs, heute 2000 m schwimmen etc. Aber essen tu ich, als würd ich das dreifache machen!


----------



## cafe huesch (15. Juli 2008)

Ich würde ja auch gerne abnehmen! Aber das geht leider nicht, ich mache ja außerdem noch Kraftsport! Da muß ich leider mit meinem Gewicht leben, obwohl ich gerne ein klein wenig weniger Gewicht auf die Waage bringen würde.... furchtbare Geissel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (15. Juli 2008)

warum kannst du nicht abnehmen?


----------



## SSaM85 (15. Juli 2008)

naja wenn du ne negative energiebilanz hast dann dürftest du muskelaufbau so gut wie vergessen können.

Der Körper schaltet nicht nicht in den sparmodus und denkt sich gleichzeitig, hey bau ich mal noch mehr muskeln auf die dann noch mehr verbrauchen 

Eher das gegenteil ist der fall.


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juli 2008)

wo hast du denn das her?

vor allem: "eher der fall?" oder "das ist so?". wie nun?


----------



## SSaM85 (15. Juli 2008)

ich kann dir dazu keine direkte quelle nennen, aber wenn du weniger kalorien zu dir nimmst als du verbrauchst geht dein körper automatisch in den sparmodus.

Da macht es für den körper keinen sinn noch mehr muskeln aufzubauen die dann noch mehr kalorien verbrennen. In extremen fällen dürften sogar muskeln abgebaut werden um aus ihnen energie zu gewinnen.

Wenn man wirklich muskeln aufbauen will dann wird das nichts wenn man gleichzeitig ne diät macht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2008)

@ SSaM85
Warum verbindest eine negative Energiebilanz mit Diät?

Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> naja wenn du ne negative energiebilanz hast dann dürftest du muskelaufbau so gut wie vergessen können.
> 
> Der Körper schaltet nicht nicht in den sparmodus und denkt sich gleichzeitig, hey bau ich mal noch mehr muskeln auf die dann noch mehr verbrauchen
> 
> Eher das gegenteil ist der fall.



Dafür gibts den "refeed day", da der Körper erst nach mehreren Tagen in den Energiesparmodus schaltet. Daher stimmt das das Sprichtwort aus Fett mach Muskeln


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aber nach dem sport, egal ob studio oder natur, sollte man schon "recht gut" essen. das ist hoffentlich klar, gell.



 Oder davor =)


----------



## rav3n. (15. Juli 2008)

@thk:
Darf man fragen wie du es geschafft hast in einer Woche 5kg abzunehmen?
Empfholen oder "normal" ist ja ca. 1kg...aber an 5kg inner Woche runter könnte ich mich durchaus gewöhen^^


----------



## cafe huesch (15. Juli 2008)

Ja furchtbar! Ich habe Übergewicht, aber der Körper ist eine Scheißmaschine der in Zeiten des Notstands (und eine Diät zählt dazu) erstmal alles abbaut das Kalorien braucht! Und Muskeln brauchen Kalorien und im Notstand muß man halt Muskeln abbauen ehe man seine Reserven abbaut.... geimein... noch gemeiner ist aber das ich das durchschaut habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. Juli 2008)

cafe huesch schrieb:


> Ja furchtbar! Ich habe Übergewicht, aber der Körper ist eine Scheißmaschine der in Zeiten des Notstands (und eine Diät zählt dazu) erstmal alles abbaut das Kalorien braucht! Und Muskeln brauchen Kalorien und im Notstand muß man halt Muskeln abbauen ehe man seine Reserven abbaut.... geimein... noch gemeiner ist aber das ich das durchschaut habe...



Du hast absolut keine Ahnung, herzlichen Glückwunsch für den geistigen Dünnschiss


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> ich kann dir dazu keine direkte quelle nennen, aber wenn du weniger kalorien zu dir nimmst als du verbrauchst geht dein körper automatisch in den sparmodus.


keine quelle ist eine schlechte quelle. hast du dich selber schon mal getestet wie lange es dauert, bis du in den sparmodus gehst?



SSaM85 schrieb:


> Da macht es für den körper keinen sinn noch mehr muskeln aufzubauen die dann noch mehr kalorien verbrennen. In extremen fällen dürften sogar muskeln abgebaut werden um aus ihnen energie zu gewinnen.


warum nicht? muskeln verbrauchen ein wenig mehr energie, als fett. wenn du ausreichend eiweiß zu dir nimmst, baust du auch keine muskulatur ab. die benötigte energie bei einem defizit kannst du dann aus den fettreserven beziehen.



SSaM85 schrieb:


> Wenn man wirklich muskeln aufbauen will dann wird das nichts wenn man gleichzeitig ne diät macht.


meinst du jetzt ne brigitte-diät, oder weight watchers-diät oder was verstehst du unter einer diät?



Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Du hast absolut keine Ahnung, herzlichen Glückwunsch für den geistigen Dünnschiss


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. Juli 2008)

Bei uns im Bergischen heißt Diät:
Di ät ich noch und di ät ich uch noch.
Hochdeutsch: Die eß ich noch und die eß ich auch noch


----------



## Nickensen (16. Juli 2008)

ist ja wieder geil hier !

fachmänner, ich brauche rat....

war gestern morgen bei 92,4 kg (superfroi  )

eine gute stunde schwimmen morgens und gestern abend biken.
2:42 minuten reine fahrtzeit (18er durchschnitt) durch wald und singletrails. schätze 150 hm waren auch dabei. 

habe für meine verhältnisse echt gepowert. 47 km den tag über gefahren.

morgens müsli mit 1,5 %iger milch und mittags nen echt gesunden kohleintopf ohne fleisch oder fett.

dann abends nach dem biken das erste ma seit 3 monaten wieder ne große pizza mit meiner frau geteilt und dazu noch ca. 100 gr. smarties gegessen  

und dann heute morgen ( nach der 3 stündigen nachtschicht) der schock 
- 94 kg

wie kommt das zustande ? wundert mich das es 1,6 kg sind !?!
habe ich mir gestern (viele) muskeln antrainiert, denn soo viel habe ich jetzt auch nicht gesündigt, wenn man den refeed gedanken anwendet. denn diesen refeed mache ich eher zu selten.
gruß

daniel

edit: oder liegt nun zuviel in meinen eingeweiden rum ?  fragen gibt es...


----------



## Jere (16. Juli 2008)

so, auch von mir ein update:

24.05.08 116,3 kg
25.05.08 115,3 kg
08.06.08 114,3 kg
29.06.08 112,8 kg
02.07.08 111,9 kg
16.07.08 109,5 kg

so langsam aber sicher geht mir der ga1 scheiss auf den zeiger.
fahre deshalb in der mitte meiner strecke immer kurzzeitig auf 160er puls um annähernd ein "ausgepowerd" gefühl zu erhaschen. weiter gehts.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> ist ja wieder geil hier !
> 
> fachmänner, ich brauche rat....
> 
> ...


Was Pizza und Smarties (auch klein und bunt macht dick und rund ) so alles anrichten können. Mal eine andere Frage: Wie kommst du bei den Smarties auf 100g? Gewogen? 

Du schreibst oben "für meine Verhältnisse echt gepowert". Vielleicht ist das der Grund. Kein unfassbarer und direkter Muskelaufbau, sondern Superkompensation. Um Fett kann es sich nicht handeln (zumindest nicht um 1,6kg Fett). Ungünstigerweise wurden natürlich viele Kohlenhydrate abends zu sich genommen. Was aber mit den 1,6kg auch wieder wenig zu tun hat 

Keine Sorge, die 1,6kg gehen, zumindest zu einem großen Teil, von alleine wieder weg. Sag ich jetzt mal 

Ich sehe gerade, dass du nach der 3h-Nachtschicht auf die Waage geklettert bist. Wiegst du dich denn immer unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen?

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pukke (16. Juli 2008)

moin moin , ich wolllte mich hier auch mal eintragen....mein rad von BIKE-BOX habe ich im januar schon gekauft....wollte aber erst etwas abspecken bevor ich aufs rad schwinge

bin 35  habe 1.1. 2008. mit meiner diät begonnen 134 kg bei einer größe von 176cm ist schon heftig , was sich alles ansammelt wenn man kein sport mehr treibt , früher viele rad gefahren und kampfsport betrieben eingendlich immer schlank und sportlich gewesen bis ende 20......

stand heute 112 kg.....habe meine ennährung umgestellt....schwimme zwei mal die woch ......montag das erste mal auf mein rad gestiegen...wollte jetzt die 7 km zur arbeit immer mit dem rad fahren ....montag ist mir dann leider gleich die neue kette gerissen ....habe gleiche eine neue montiert...gestern 14 km und heute 25 kann jetzt kaum noch sitzen..... aber ******* ich fühl mich echt gut 

mal schauen wie die kilos weiter fallen ....irgendwie war jetzt bei 112 kg ein stop ...hoffe das sich das jetzt ändert 

mfg pukke


----------



## tschobi (16. Juli 2008)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Ne mal im Ernst wenn die Waage KF von 25% anzeigt, ich aber 6 KG abnehme und die zeigt immer noch 25% an anstelle von ~22% dann möcht man sich da fast Sorgen machen.



Schmeiß die Waage in die Tonne, oder nimm nur das Gewicht. 
Es gibt keine gute Körperfettwaage die man gebrauchen kann. Das geht nur beim Arzt. 

Nimm dir doch mal zur Probe 2kg in die Hand und stell dich nochmal drauf. Dur wirst sehen, das sich dein  Körperfettanteil ändert, was ja eigentlich nicht sein kann. Diese Waagen beruhen alle auf Formeln, von daher kann das schon nichts werden.


----------



## tschobi (16. Juli 2008)

@pukke:
Willkommen, 

guten Sattel montieren, und am Anfang nur wenig km fahren. Nach 3 Wochen wird es viel besser. Und umso weniger du wiegst, umso länger kannst du fahren, weil dein Gewicht deinen Allerwertesten nicht so auf den Sattel presst.


----------



## Nickensen (16. Juli 2008)

@ Kai

Ja immer gleich Bedingungen. Morgens naked gegen 6.00 Uhr. 
Am Fett kann es bei der halben Pizza nicht liegen. Das war ein fünftel einer 500 gr Packung  - daher die 100 gr. 
Laut meines Tachos habe ich gestern 1100 Kalorien verfahren und dazu noch den Kalorienverbrauch vom schwimmen.
Hatte also trotz Pizza keine schlecht Bilanz. (denke ich)
Bin aber immer noch verwundert, wie die 1,6 kg zusammenkommen...

@ pukke

War bei mir genauso ! Mit knapp 17 kg weniger und ner Eingewöhnungszeit habe ich nun fast keine Schmerzen mehr am Hintern. Erst wieder ab ca. 40 km. 
Weniger Polster ist mehr ! Meiner Meinung nach bloß keine fetten Gelsattel fahren 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2008)

@ pukke
Hast du mal geraucht? U.U. in der Zwischenzeit aufgehört?
Glückwunsch zur bisherigen Gewichtsabnahme.  Ging auf jeden Fall echt zackig. Wobei das ja nicht alles Fett war, was du da abgebaut hast.  Aber trotzdem: Sehr schöne Leistung, Kompliment 
Der Stop sollte dich nicht beunruhigen. Es geht halt nicht immer gleichmäßig 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2008)

@ Nickensen
So genau wollte ich es gar nicht wissen 
Nee, aber du hast doch vorhin was geschrieben von "nach der Schicht..." Hast du da nicht mal was gegessen, getrunken,...? Am besten du suchst dir Tage aus, wo du dich nach dem Schlaf + Entleerung der Eingeweide wiegen kannst. Wenn du die Tage vorher nicht hart trainiert hast, wiegst du u. U. noch mal weniger  Mach dir keine Sorgen, es geht von alleine wieder weg- zumindest zu einem großen Teil 

MfG Kai


----------



## pukke (16. Juli 2008)

@tschobi....
ich denke mal das ein anständiger sattel drauf ist.....wird sich ja mit der zeit zeigen ob er zu meinen hintern passt...



@Race-Kralle88
Danke ! 
nein nie geraucht.....ja man kommt schon ins grübeln wenn es nicht weiter geht aber ich hoffe das sich das jetzt bald ändert 

gruß pukke


----------



## Nickensen (16. Juli 2008)

Das das wieder wech geht, ist mir klar. Ich wundere mich nur manchmal wie solche Wiegeergebnisse zustande kommen. Und nein - wärend der kurzen Schicht keine Einfuhr von Lebensmitteln oder Flüssigkeiten.
Deswegen ja auch so verwundert. Das hätte eigentlich keine positive Energiebilanz sein können, wenn ich die Smarties mit 500 kcal. und die halbe Salamie-Zwiebel-Peperonie-Pizza mit 1500 kcal. anrechne. Das Mittagessen hatte so gut wie keine kcal. 

Naja egal  - ich harre der Dinge die da kommen.... und wiege mich nochmal.

Gez.

der wiegesüchtige

Daniel

edit : die ca. 17 kg Gewichtsverlust lassen mich echt nicht trauern


----------



## pukke (16. Juli 2008)

@Nickensen... glückwunsch zu deinen 17 kilo

 ....der sattel ist schon sehr hart...werde mich versuchen dran zu gewöhnen....falls ich einen anderen haben muss ....dann wieder einen harten..

mfg pukke


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2008)

@ pukke
Wofür? Es war deine Leistung 
Nie geraucht ist auch toll  Schaffen auch nicht allzu viele 
Wirst sicher bald wieder abnehnmen. Dem ganze einfach ein bisschen Zeit geben. Vielleicht mal über refeed-Tage nachdenken. Noch mal ein paar Kalorienbomben suchen. Wenn möglich, Kohlenhydrate in rauhen Mengen abends vermeiden und dann wird es auch wieder abwärts gehen (mit dem Gewicht  )
Wie lange fährst du schon mit dem Sattel?
@ Nickensen
Und was machst du dann hier für einen Aufstand? 
Ist halt Superkompensation. Also zu vernachlässigen, da keine Zunahme von Fett! Also 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (16. Juli 2008)

So ! Habe gerade eine Packung saure Schnüre von HariXXX aufgemnacht und werde sie vernichten. Die Zähne meines Sohnes wir es mir danken. Heute ist Refeed Day Deluxe !

Ach Kai was issn Superkompensation - kein Bock auf googlen......

Schönen Tach noch....

@pukke 

Danke


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2008)

@ Nickensen
Steht alles hier in dem Thread, brauchst gar nicht googlen 
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das eine erhöhte Einlagerung von KH's im Körper. Einhergehend damit speichert der Körper auch nicht nur KH's, sondern auch Wasser-> Gewicht! Den Rest der 1,6kg machen die prall gefüllten Eingeweide, eine ungenaue Waage oder was weiß ich aus 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nickensen (16. Juli 2008)

tzänk juh wäri matsch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2008)

Bitte schön 
Aber immer eine zweite Meinung einholen (und im Zweifelsfall dieser glauben  )

Gruß Kai


----------



## pukke (16. Juli 2008)

@Race-Kralle88....Danke für die glückwünsche

bike und sattel sind neu ....seit montag 6 mal...

gruß pukke


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2008)

6mal was? Gefahren? Wenn ja. Fahr mal noch einen Moment. Ich habe auch ewig gebraucht. Hast du eine Hose mit Sitzpolster? Ein gewisser Schmerz ist am Anfang nicht ungewöhnlich  Auf jeden Fall solltest du regelmäßig fahren 

MfG Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Juli 2008)

@Nickensen

Wenn de mal richtig aufm Mokkatempel warst hat sich das mit den 1,6 kilo "größtenteils" eeeerledigt.
Klingt a bisserl na ja, ist aber so.
Und das mit den Kohlehydraten stimmt auch, denn da zieht man etwas Wasser was sich dann erstmal einlagert.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2008)

Das war die zweite Meinung, vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit 

Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (16. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> keine quelle ist eine schlechte quelle. hast du dich selber schon mal getestet wie lange es dauert, bis du in den sparmodus gehst?



Nö, das muss ich mir nicht geben.



x-rossi schrieb:


> warum nicht? muskeln verbrauchen ein wenig mehr energie, als fett. wenn du ausreichend eiweiß zu dir nimmst, baust du auch keine muskulatur ab. die benötigte energie bei einem defizit kannst du dann aus den fettreserven beziehen.



Muskeln verbrauchen ein wenig mehr Energie als Fett? Sry aber das ist dein erwähnter geistiger Dünschiss, wer redet denn bitte von Muskeln herumtragen- ich rede vom benutzen! Fett an sich verbrauch bis auf das bisl durchblutung überhaupt keine Energie- man muss das überflüssige zeug nur halt mit sich rumtragen.

Un klar baust du keine Muskeln ab wenn du genug Eiweiß zu dir nimmst- ab ner bestimmten Menge kann dein Körper es nämlich nicht mehr für die Muskeln gebrauchen und wandelt es in normale Energie um 



x-rossi schrieb:


> meinst du jetzt ne brigitte-diät, oder weight watchers-diät oder was verstehst du unter einer diät?



Hahahahahaha bist du lustig made my day 
Ja, ich essen nur noch bei Mc's und werde nicht fett davon, hahahaha!

(mal im ernst, diät war vll das falsche wort ich rede von einer reduktion von zugeführter Energie)




p.s. tu mir bitte den gefallen und antworte das nächstemal so, dass man daraus ne diskussion machen kann, ich bin der falsche für dumme sprüche und unterstellungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (16. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> ist ja wieder geil hier !
> 
> fachmänner, ich brauche rat....
> 
> ...



Verschiedene Quellen sagen, dass die Verdauung nur zwischen 60 und 80g Kohlenhydrate pro Stunde aufnehmen kann. Auch wären deine 1,6 kg ca. 14400ckal, vermutlich aber noch mehr, die du zu dir genommen haben müsstest (9000kcal/kg fett- die 7000kcal/kg zählen nur wenn mans verbrennt).

Also ziemlich unwahrscheinlich selbst wenn du den ganzen tag gefuttert und getrunken hättest- das wären schon über 7 mcdonalds maxi menüs gewesen 

Ich denke es ist eher Flüssigkeit o.ä. die der Körper eingelagert hat, evtl. um direkt besser für die nächste Belastung gewappnet zu sein. Jedenfalls ist es kein Fett und es sollte auch sehr schnell wieder verschwinden, wenn du z.b. den darauffolgenden tag dann gar nichts isst (denke das ist aber nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> (9000kcal/kg fett- die 7000kcal/kg zählen nur wenn mans verbrennt).


Hääh? Wie meinst du denn das? Ich habe keine Ahnung und will dich nicht angreifen, sondern nur eine Erklärung 

Gruß und Danke im Voraus,
Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich habs schon in mehreren Foren gelesen (glaube auch hier), kann jetzt aber keine direkte Quelle zitieren, aber es ist so, dass 1 kg Fett ein Defizit von 7000kcal benötigt um abgebaut zu werden, obwohl der Energiewert dieses Fettes an sich eigentlich 9000kcal beträgt.

Oder wies jemand aus nem anderen Forum schreibt:
_Nahrungsfett = 9,3kcal/g
Körperfett = 7(,7)kcal/g_
http://www.bbszene.de/board/showthread.php?t=47304


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2008)

Danke  Aber so richtig klar ist mir das jetzt nicht. Diese Aussage höre ich zum ersten Mal 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> edit: oder liegt nun zuviel in meinen eingeweiden rum ?  fragen gibt es...



Käse liegt lange im Magen

Aber wahrschienlich hast du schonmal was von Superkompensation gehört


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Nö, das muss ich mir nicht geben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. ich hab den geistigen Dünnschiss ins Spiel gebracht (neben bei mit zwei "n" geschrieben)
2. Du bist definitiv der richtige dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Nö, das muss ich mir nicht geben.


warum dann so eine behauptung ohne a) quellenangabe oder b) erfahrung aus einem selbstversuch?



SSaM85 schrieb:


> Muskeln verbrauchen ein wenig mehr Energie als Fett? Sry aber das ist dein erwähnter geistiger Dünschiss, wer redet denn bitte von Muskeln herumtragen- ich rede vom benutzen! Fett an sich verbrauch bis auf das bisl durchblutung überhaupt keine Energie- man muss das überflüssige zeug nur halt mit sich rumtragen.


muskulatur verbraucht selbst in ruhe sauerstoff. also braucht auch ruhende muskulatur energie. und diese enerergie bezieht sie uu zb im schlaf aus fettsäuren+sauerstoff. also was ist dann dein problem mit meinem geistigen erguss?



SSaM85 schrieb:


> Un klar baust du keine Muskeln ab wenn du genug Eiweiß zu dir nimmst- ab ner bestimmten Menge kann dein Körper es nämlich nicht mehr für die Muskeln gebrauchen und wandelt es in normale Energie um


seltsam! weiter oben noch behauptest du, muskulatur könnte bei einem kcal-defizit abgebaut werden bzw nicht aufgebaut werden. bist du nicht auch der meinung, dass du bei ausreichender eiweißzufuhr trotzdem ein kcal-defizit erreichen kannst?



SSaM85 schrieb:


> Hahahahahaha bist du lustig made my day
> Ja, ich essen nur noch bei Mc's und werde nicht fett davon, hahahaha!


treffend! auch, weil du oben schreibst, kcal-defizit ließe muskeln schrumpfen. kcal-überschuss lässt muskeln also sprießen? du musst dich für irgendeine deiner beiden aussagen entscheiden.



SSaM85 schrieb:


> p.s. tu mir bitte den gefallen und antworte das nächstemal so, dass man daraus ne diskussion machen kann, ich bin der falsche für dumme sprüche und unterstellungen...


soll ich demnächst also gleich die falschen aussagen (die würde ich übrigens nie und habe es auch nie - *ICH WAR DAS NICHT!* - als "geistigen dünnschiss" bezeichnen) berichtigen unter angabe von quellen?

*um nochmal auf unser beider problem zu kommen: du behauptest, muskulatur kann nicht gehalten oder aufgebaut werden bei einem kcal-defizit.* ich behaupte das gegenteil und werde es auch beweisen können. der zeitrahmen wurde auf 4 wochen festgesetzt, der ende juli stichtag hat.

baah was solls! sollen die mitleser doch selber werten. ist mit egal. ich werde es mir abgewöhnen, mir gedanken um die probleme anderer zu machen. irgendwann hatte selbst robin hood sicher keinen bock mehr auf den kranken shit.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> warum dann so eine behauptung ohne a) quellenangabe oder b) erfahrung aus einem selbstversuch?
> 
> 
> muskulatur verbraucht selbst in ruhe sauerstoff. also braucht auch ruhende muskulatur energie. und diese enerergie bezieht sie uu zb im schlaf aus fettsäuren+sauerstoff. also was ist dann dein problem mit meinem geistigen erguss?
> ...


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2008)

wird deine schulter wieder? 

meine ist auf 98,9%. leider habe ich - ganz seltsam - nur noch im schlaf schmerzen, wenn ich auf der seite der verunglückten schulter aufwache.


----------



## SSaM85 (16. Juli 2008)

@x-rossi (oder sollte ich dich robin hood nennen?):
Tu mir einen gefallen und halt dich einfach zurück. Nicht alle Aussagen ohne Quellenangabe sind falsch (stell dir vor es gibt noch Leute die selbst überlegen und nicht stumpf auf c&p aus sind). Und dann tu mir bitte den gefallen und red nicht an meiner Aussage vorbei indem du dasselbe mit anderen Worten beschreibst und dann denkst ich hätte was gesagt. Und zum Thema muskeln schrumpfen und sprießen: Wenn ich sage 5 ist nicht gleich 2, aber 5 ist auch nicht gleich 7 dann würdest du vermutlich auch meinen ich müsste mich für eins von beiden entscheiden.....

Und plz, wenn du etwas rhetorisch nicht verstehst (vor allem ironie) dann lass es doch einfach sein dich dazu 'geistig zu ergießen'.

Zum Thema: Ja ich behaupte, dass Muskeln sehr einfach aufgebaut werden können bei einem kcal überschuss. Und ja ich behaupte, dass es nur sehr schwer möglich ist Muskeln aufzubauen wenn man gleichzeitig Gewicht verlieren will (bei Gewicht halten ist das ne andere Sache).

@Stefan_Yoah oh sry das Wort "Dünnschiss" gehört nicht zu meinem aktiven Wortschatz. Ich hoffe du bist noch einmal so gnädig und lässt es mir durchgehen, dass ich es nur mit einem n geschrieben habe. Ich freue mich über jeden Rechtschreibfehler von mir den du korrigierst! Sehr aufmerksam! Und vielleicht hast ja nen tipp für mich- was passt an dieser stelle besser- stfu oder hdf?



So endlich zurück zum Thema:
Sollte an nem Refeed tag was dran sein, wie wärs denn dann mit
Tag 1: Refeed
Tag 2: Nix essen, Restenergie vom Vortag nutzen, gut hydrieren
Tag 3: Morgens eine Mahlzeit mit gut KH (Müsli oder so)
Tag 4: Refeed usw. usw.

Würde auf meiner Erfahrung basieren, die ich nach meinem letzten Refeed/Fress Tag gemacht habe. Den tag danach kaum was gegessen und den danach auch nicht und dabei gut Gewicht verloren.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Juli 2008)

Naja die Schulter nervt immer noch, aber ich kann sie immer mehr belasten 
Handgelenk fehlt mir immer noch die Bewegungsfreiheit. Aber ab dem 1. August sind die Löcher im Knochen zugewachsen und ich bin dann soweit freigeben für Winterberg  Soll es ja langsam angehen mit dem Sport laut Arzt


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> @x-rossi (oder sollte ich dich robin hood nennen?):
> Tu mir einen gefallen und halt dich einfach zurück. Nicht alle Aussagen ohne Quellenangabe sind falsch (stell dir vor es gibt noch Leute die selbst überlegen und nicht stumpf auf c&p aus sind). Und dann tu mir bitte den gefallen und red nicht an meiner Aussage vorbei indem du dasselbe mit anderen Worten beschreibst und dann denkst ich hätte was gesagt. Und zum Thema muskeln schrumpfen und sprießen: Wenn ich sage 5 ist nicht gleich 2, aber 5 ist auch nicht gleich 7 dann würdest du vermutlich auch meinen ich müsste mich für eins von beiden entscheiden.....
> 
> Und plz, wenn du etwas rhetorisch nicht verstehst (vor allem ironie) dann lass es doch einfach sein dich dazu 'geistig zu ergießen'.
> ...




"muskeln"  "ironie" "überschuss"
Sind Nomen und werden somit groß geschrieben.
Aktiver Wortschatz? Also Eloquent bist du nicht...


----------



## Nickensen (16. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> So endlich zurück zum Thema:
> Sollte an nem Refeed tag was dran sein, wie wärs denn dann mit
> Tag 1: Refeed
> Tag 2: Nix essen, Restenergie vom Vortag nutzen, gut hydrieren
> ...



Das klingt aber sehr ungesund. (finde ich)
Außerdem macht die Nahrungsaufnahme so gar keinen Spaß mehr. 
Gesund essen kann schon sehr anstrengend sein und fordert Disziplin !

Aber so !?! Ich weiß nicht. wie lange hälst DU das denn durch ?


*EDIT : Das mit der Rechtschreibung ist echt lächerlich von Euch allen. Soll hier das Niveau auch noch bis ins Bodenlose fallen.....?*
BACK TO TOPIC BITTE !!!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Das klingt aber sehr ungesund. (finde ich)
> Außerdem macht die Nahrungsaufnahme so gar keinen Spaß mehr.
> Gesund essen kann schon sehr anstrengend sein und fordert Disziplin !
> 
> Aber so !?! Ich weiß nicht. wie lange hälst DU das denn durch ?



Don´t feed the trolls!


----------



## SSaM85 (16. Juli 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> "muskeln"  "ironie" "überschuss"
> Sind Nomen und werden somit groß geschrieben.
> Aktiver Wortschatz? Also Eloquent bist du nicht...



Das Wort Dünnschiss im aktiven Wortschatz zu haben ist sicherlich alles andere als eloquent (btw werden Adjektive nicht klein geschrieben? hmmmmmm)



Nickensen schrieb:


> Das klingt aber sehr ungesund. (finde ich)
> Außerdem macht die Nahrungsaufnahme so gar keinen Spaß mehr.
> Gesund essen kann schon sehr anstrengend sein und fordert Disziplin !
> 
> Aber so !?! Ich weiß nicht. wie lange hälst DU das denn durch ?



Ich weiß nicht ob man das überhaupt durchhalten kann, bei mir war es bisher nur diese eine Erfahrung . Wobei ich auch nicht weiß, ob es Sinn des Refeed Tags ist sich zu überfressen, denke mal eher nicht.
Naja mit dem Nulldiät Tag direkt nach dem Refeed, hat man eben diesen auf jeden Fall schon mal ausgeglichen und eventuell wird dann ja am 3. Tag nur noch auf Fettreserven zurückgegriffen, kann ich mir jedenfalls vorstellen.

Aber es stimmt schon mit konsequenter Nahrungsumstellung hat das nicht viel zu tun, es würde nur ums pure Abnehmen gehen.


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2008)

@ SSaM85: natürlich darfst du mich robin hood nennen. wie du willst. und nur weil du rhetorisch-ironisch gewandt bist bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass du inhaltlich richtig liegst.

desweiteren wüsste ich gerne von dir:





> Ja ich behaupte, dass Muskeln sehr einfach aufgebaut werden können bei einem kcal überschuss.


wenn du dich mit einem kcal-überschuss durch kh und fett ernährst aber mit den proteinen unterhalb des bedarfs bleibst - kannst du so muskulatur aufbauen? 

und: 





> Und ja ich behaupte, dass es nur sehr schwer möglich ist Muskeln aufzubauen wenn man gleichzeitig Gewicht verlieren will.


dass es sehr schwer ist, ist klar. aber nicht unmöglich, wie du an anderer stelle zuvor behauptet hast. 





> Da macht es für den körper keinen sinn noch mehr muskeln aufzubauen die dann noch mehr kalorien verbrennen. In extremen fällen dürften* sogar muskeln abgebaut werden um aus ihnen energie zu gewinnen.
> 
> Wenn man wirklich muskeln aufbauen will dann wird das nichts wenn man gleichzeitig ne diät macht.



ich komme mir von deinem wissen und gegensätzlichen aussagen ein wenig veräppelt vor. kann aber auch rein subjektiv sein (* ich mag keine konjuktive in behauptungen).

grüße
robin hood

-

p.s.

mir ist schon klar, dass du gewillt bist abzunehmen und auch schon die ein oder andere erfahrung gemacht und auch die ein oder andere lektüre zum thema verschlungen hast. trotzdem bleiben falsche aussagen und annahmen naturgemäß falsch. die kannst du noch so schön schreiben, wie du willst. falsch bleibt falsch.

zum refeed kannst du gerade mal ein paar seiten zurück blättern. steht einiges zum thema dabei. sogar eine wöchentliche dokumentation. und kommenden samstag wird sie fortgeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Juli 2008)

Hä, hä


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2008)

lachst du jetzt mich aus? 

wenn nicht, danke für die zweite meinung


----------



## SSaM85 (16. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> desweiteren wüsste ich gerne von dir:wenn du dich mit einem kcal-überschuss durch kh und fett ernährst aber mit den proteinen unterhalb des bedarfs bleibst - kannst du so muskulatur aufbauen?



Nein natürlich nicht, aber ich wüsste jetzt auch keine Art und Weise sich mit kcal Überschuss zu ernähren während man dabei nahezu kein Eiweiß zu sich nimmt. Kann gut sein, dass das möglich ist aber es sollte eher die Ausnahme sein.



x-rossi schrieb:


> und: dass es sehr schwer ist, ist klar. aber nicht unmöglich, wie du an anderer stelle zuvor behauptet hast.



Also ich hab grad nochmal nachgelesen, ich hab nicht finden können, dass ich unmöglich gesagt habe, nur dass es sehr schwer ist. Ich kombiniere ja auch negative Energiebilanz mit Muskelaufbautraining, aber erwarte da nix großes, ahuptsache Muskeln werden schon mal nicht abgebaut.

Und über komplett falsche Aussagen bin ich mir nicht bewusst, klar bin ich kein Ernährungswissenschaftler- aber ich denke mal ihr auch nicht 


So jetzt aber zu meinem Status:
Sommer 2007 warens ~91kg an Weihnachten 2007 dann ~79kg, danach hab ich bewusst nicht mehr auf meine Ernährung geachtet (dummer Fehler) und lag vor 3 Wochen wieder bei ~90kg.

Bedingt durch körperliche Arbeit die ich seitdem wieder zu leisten hatte bekam ich auch wieder die Motivation auf meine Ernährung zu achten und an meiner Fitness zu arbeiten. Sobald ich Urlaub habe (nächste Woche) beginne ich mit einem regelmäßigen Lauftraining nach Trainingsplan, meine Ernährung habe ich nach den oben genannten 3 Wochen bereits umgestellt.

Achja mein aktuelles Gewicht: 85,5 kg (bleibt seit 3 Tagen konstant) bei 1,84m


----------



## Google (16. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> lachst du jetzt mich aus?


Natürlich nicht!  Sag ich Dir bei Gelegenheit


----------



## LauraPeter87 (16. Juli 2008)

Wie achtet man denn bewusst NICHT auf etwas?

Meinst du du hast dich einfach nicht gewogen z.Bsp.?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. Juli 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Wie achtet man denn bewusst NICHT auf etwas?



z.B. beim Frauen schön saufen. (Leider wirkt das Ethanol bir mir nicht so Sinnesberaubend, wie bei anderen Nur motorisch störend)
oder zum Bsp. nachts beim Ampel überfahren...


----------



## SSaM85 (16. Juli 2008)

hm nen anderes wort für etwas bewusst nicht beachten ist: ignorieren


----------



## tschobi (16. Juli 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> "muskeln"  "ironie" "überschuss"
> Sind Nomen und werden somit groß geschrieben.



Immer schön vorsichtig mit diesen Aussagen. Wenn ich mir deine Beiträge so anschaue, wärst du in der Schule beim Diktat glatt durchgefallen

Was soll denn der ganze Mist eigentlich? Könnt ihr die verschiedenen Ansichten denn nicht sachlich klären?


----------



## tschobi (16. Juli 2008)

Noch mal zum Thema Fett.... schon länger her


tschobi schrieb:


> Da 1kg Fett im Körper nicht aus 1kg Fett pur besteht braucht man keine 9300 negative Bilanz sondern nur 7000kcal um 1kg abzunehmen....
> Deshalb kommt man auf diese 7000kcal. Die wiki -Quelle ist an sich ja ok, aber wie gesagt, um abzunehmen => -7000kcal




von Stefan


> Ein normaler Mensch kann gerade mal ca. 8500 Kalorien am Tag verarbeiten der Rest wird ausgeschissen...
> Ich glaub kaum das dein Körper dazu in der Lage ist ein 1KG Fett an einem Tag anzusetzen 150 Gramm wären ja schon zu heftig.





> Da  und nein wenn man Sport macht und somit vom Gehirn aus gesagt wird "Muskelmasse aufbauen" wird kein Fett angesetzt  dafür braucht man sogar eine positive Energiebilanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (16. Juli 2008)

Was ein Deppenthread...


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Was ein Deppenthread...




nur, weil keiner auf dich eingegangen ist?


----------



## Nickensen (17. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder das Niveau heben und übers Essen bzw. "Nichtessen" reden !

Falls das hier schon irgendwo beschreiben würde, tut es mir Leid.

Seit 3 Tagen esse ich ja wieder normal. Also Abends auch KH, mal ein Eis und gestern sogar ne Tüte HarXXX. Und genau seit 3 Tagen komme ich nicht mehr aus dem Bett und bin die erste Stunde meines Tages (03.00 - 04.00 Uhr) echt müde und antriebslos.
Das war die letzten (knapp) 3 Monate ganz anders. Ich konnte meine Arbeit wesentlich schneller und auch zufriedener erledigen. 
Das ich 2,5 kg zugenommen habe, will ich jetzt mal schnell vergessen, sonst raste ich hier noch aus ! Da "quält" man sich 3 Monate ab und nach 3 Tagen normalem essen, geht man auf wie ein Hefeteig.....egal.....
Habe übrigens die letzten Tage auch brav weiter gesportelt. Biken, Schwimmen und dezentes Hanteltraining für die Rückenmuskulatur.

Bin ich einfach nur schlecht drauf oder kann man da wirklich einen Zusammenhang sehen ? Hat da jemand fundiertes Wissen zu ? Ein paar Berichte die nicht aus der Brigitte stammen ? Das macht mich nämlich sehr nachdenklich. Nicht das man das nicht schon tausendmal gehört hätte, aber ich fange halt gerade erst an mich dafür zu interessieren.

Und wofür ist dieser Thread den sonst da, gell !? 

gez.

der schlecht gelaunte

Daniel


----------



## Mudman (17. Juli 2008)

Morgen,

das nennt man jojo efekt. Wenn man 3Monate Diät lebet dann aber wieder wie vorher isst dann nimmt man sofort wieder zu weil der Körper denkt "Die Hungerzeit ist vorbei ich muß Reserven anlegen bevor die nächste kommt"

Wenn du dauerhaft Abnehmen und dein Gewicht halten willst kommst du nicht drumherrum deine Ernährung umzustellen.


----------



## Nickensen (17. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem zunehmen ist mir klar, Mudman. Ich ärgere mich halt nur, weil ich nicht gefressen habe, sonderen gegessen und noch Sport dabei getrieben habe. Und dann soviel in 3 Tagen ! Das ist m. M. nach irgendwie zu viel - viel zu viel.

Aber darum ging es ja eigentlich gar nicht. Die Frage bezog sich auf den ersten, bzw. letztem Teil des postings.  

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Mudman (17. Juli 2008)

Da gilt "Du bist was du isst"

Lebensmittel die nur Sche...e enthalten machen schlapp. Wie in dem Film "Super Size Me".

Wenn man sich die schlechte ernährung abewöhnt und dann ab und zu viel Zucker oder Fett auf einmal isst (meine LEIDENschafft sin Chips) dann kann es einem danach Körperlich schlecht gehen.
Weil der Körper an die künstlichen und schlechten inhaltsstoffe nicht mehr gewöhnt ist.
Das ist wenigstens meine erklärung für mein unwohlsein nach gelegentlichen fress Orgien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (17. Juli 2008)

ich denke man kann das gut mit nem Feuer vergleichen.

Zuerst wird bei ner Belastung/wenn man die Energie brauch das Papier verbrannt, dann wird Brennholz nachgelegt. Dein Körper füllt dann wenn er aber wieder genug hat erstmal dier Papiervorräte wieder auf 

So schnell geht der Jojo Effekt nicht- ich hab länger gebraucht zum zunehmen als zum abnehmen und ich hatte oft mehr als 500kcal zu viel pro tag gegessen.


----------



## x-rossi (17. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Seit 3 Tagen esse ich ja wieder normal. Also Abends auch KH, mal ein Eis und gestern sogar ne Tüte HarXXX. Und genau seit 3 Tagen komme ich nicht mehr aus dem Bett und bin die erste Stunde meines Tages (03.00 - 04.00 Uhr) echt müde und antriebslos.
> Das war die letzten (knapp) 3 Monate ganz anders. Ich konnte meine Arbeit wesentlich schneller und auch zufriedener erledigen.
> 
> Bin ich einfach nur schlecht drauf oder kann man da wirklich einen Zusammenhang sehen ? Hat da jemand fundiertes Wissen zu ? Ein paar Berichte die nicht aus der Brigitte stammen ?


schlagkaputt bin ich an kh-starken tagen nicht, merke aber auch eine gewisse schlappheit. ob es nur an den kh liegt oder auch daran, dass ich an diesen tagen sehr viel esse, weiß ich nicht. aber schlapp bin ich dann auch.

interessant finde ich: an 6 tagen der woche freue ich mich auf den freitag, weil ich dann wieder in größeren mengen kh jeder form zu mir nehme. freitag abends aber freue ich mich wieder auf die kommenden 6 tage, weil ich an denen sehr viel fitter bin.
irgendwie komisch, aber gut.

ich weiß leider auch nicht mehr, wo ich gelesen habe, dass man bei kh-reduzierter ernährung weniger schlaf braucht, ist bei mir aber genau so. sonst musste ich mindestens um die 8 stunden schlafen, um morgens nicht knarzig zu sein. momentan reichen mir auch 6,5-7 stunden. je nach tagesform.

um den artikel zu finden, müsste ich aber ein weilchen suchen. habe ich ende mai, anfang juni gelesen.


----------



## SSaM85 (17. Juli 2008)

puh, ist es eigtl. normal, dass einem die Beine ganz gut wehtun wenn man längere Zeit steht/läuft (5-6h)? Fühlt sich an wie nen schwerer Muskelkater, geht aber schneller wieder weg. Oder sollt sich sowas mal nen Arzt anschaun?

Und: bringt stehen auch was fürs kcal verbrennen? Nicht wirklich oder? ^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juli 2008)

5-6h stehen?  Bist du in einem chinesischen GefÃ¤ngins? Also gut ist was anderes.  Im Stehen ist der Kalorienerbrauch hÃ¶her als im Sitzen oder Liegen. Sinnvoll ist es aber nicht, mMn, 

Dass es sich wie ein Muskelkater anfÃ¼hlt verwundert kaum. Spar dir die 10 â¬ 

GruÃ Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (17. Juli 2008)

ne aber ich arbeite(te) in ner Werkstatt ohne sitzgelegenheiten, bzw die dies gab wurden nur in der pause (wenn denn mal eine war) benutzt ^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juli 2008)

Ach so.  Klingt ja nicht so toll. Ist das ein Dauerzustand oder kommt das öfter vor?

Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (17. Juli 2008)

hm also morgen ist letzter tag, dann sind 6 wochen urlaub und dann fängt das studium an- aber es war schon nen dauerzustand, mal mehr mal weniger- und meine Arbeitskollegen hatten damit aber nicht soo die Probleme (vielleicht haben die sich aber auch schon dran gewöhnt)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juli 2008)

Dann ist ja gut 

Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (17. Juli 2008)

aber naja, ab montag geht der jogging trainingsplan los- übermorgen werden noch neue schuhe gekauft 

Bin dann mal gespannt ob es nach Plan besser mit meiner Regeneration klappt, ich hab immer sehr lange Muskelkater (bei anderen sportarten wars sogar manchmal ne ganze woche) und habe den Verdacht, dass es an Eiweißmangel liegt, da ich zwar gerne wurst esse, aber kein pures fleisch und auch kein fisch. Hab heute irgendsonen tüten eiweiß von dm gekauft- falls alle stricke reißen werd ich davon ne kleine portion nach dem joggen mal probieren.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Juli 2008)

Wie wär es mit mehr Joghurt/Quark etc?



Mich hat's heute aus den Latschen gehauen. 14 Studnen Schlaf und ich fühl mich wie nach ner durchzechten Nacht. 
Ich hoffe, ich bin bald wieder fit. 

In 2 Wochen gehts los nach Rumänien und ab Oktober nehm ich dann langsam wieder das Training in Angriff!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSaM85 (18. Juli 2008)

auch ne gute idee, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht 

Denke das ist auch wesentlich gesünder.


Aber mal sehen, heute erstmal letzte Schicht gehabt- dann kann das Fitnessprogramm ja losgehen


----------



## pisskopp (18. Juli 2008)

Abnehmen ist nur Quälerrei, hört endlich auf damit!!


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juli 2008)

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 04.07.2008 - 81,3 kg
freitag 11.07.2008 - 81,1 kg
freitag 18.07.2008 - 80,8 kg

ne, pack ich nicht bis nächste woche. das geht jetzt konstant langsam.

-

oh je, jetzt ist pisskop auch schon in diesem thread. 

ist dir lengweilig? bist du heute verstärkt mitteilungsbedürftig? immerhin war gestern ja vollmond.

was hast du denn geschrieben? ich kanns nicht lesen, weil du auf der ignore-list stehst ...


----------



## Nickensen (18. Juli 2008)

tut mit sorry herr rossi 

ich bin bei glatt 94 kg im moment. heute war ich wieder topfit  - habe gestern auch wieder brav mein gesundes zeug gegessen. jetzt geht es wieder auf´s rad und heute abend noch auf die hantelbank. hätte nie gedacht, das es mir mal so nen spaß macht mich fit zu halten.
aber wenn man erstmal den unterschied bemerkt, dann ist es noch einfacher sich an das gesunde essen und die bewegung zu halten. dumm nur, das ich dafür erst 31 jahre alt werden mußte.  und wenn man nicht ständig kotzen muß, nur weil man in den ganzkörperspiegel sieht, ist das auch was feines. (hahahaha)

wenn ich jetzt noch was für meinen unteren rücken zuhause machen würde, dann wäre alles perfekt ! aber da fehlen mir noch die übungen, die ich auch zuhause durchziehen kann/will !

gruß

daniel


----------



## matzems (18. Juli 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch immernoch mit meinem Winterspeck zu kämpfen:
> Wiege bei 1,85M z.Z. 77Kg und möchte gerne so bei 72/73Kg landen.
> Aber irgendwie schmecken mir in diesem Jahr die Süßigkeiten besonders gut.
> Naja, ein Aufwärtstrend ist aber schon zu erkennen:
> Minus 3 Kilo in den letzten 1,5 Monaten bei deutlicher Muskelzunahme.


185-77kg? das klingt eher nach untergewicht! ich glaube du solltest eher muskeln trainieren. bei der größe sollte man locker zw 80-90 wiegen.
bin 178 und wiege 75kg, und will eigentlich die 80 erreichen! 
zum thema ernährung empfehle ich jeden den film "supersize me" der ist klasse!


----------



## SSaM85 (18. Juli 2008)

Ne muss nicht Untergewicht sein, ist aber schon recht nah an der Grenze, bei mir haben Messungen z.b. ne fettfreie Masse von 66,7 kg ergeben bei 1,84m

D.h. bei 77kg wärens bei mir noch 10 kg speckreserven- das wäre noch vollkommen ausreichend und vermutlich wäre sogar noch weniger sinnvoll.

Denke bei Fusion ists ähnlich.

*edit* @ x-rossi Ich hab grad nochmal meine alten Untersuchungszettel vom Letzten Jahr rausgeholt:

Im Oktober warens 84,1 kg bei 66,3 kg fettfreier Masse,
im Dezember 80,6kg bei 66,7kg fettfrei.
In der Zeit habe ich meine Ernährung umgestellt, gleichzeitig körperliche Arbeit und 2x die Woche (maximal, meist 1x) Rückenschule (dementsprechend ist die zusätzliche Muskelmasse auch im Trunk Bereich gekommen.

Es ist also schon möglich (auch mit recht wenig Training) die Muskelmasse zu erhalten oder leicht aufzubauen, aber wenn man wirklich darauf aus ist Muskeln aufzubauen sollte man auch soviel Essen wie man verbraucht hat, bzw. teilweise sogar mehr.


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt noch was für meinen unteren rücken zuhause machen würde, dann wäre alles perfekt ! aber da fehlen mir noch die übungen, die ich auch zuhause durchziehen kann/will !


hallo Nickensen,

kreuzheben - wenn auch nur mit langhantel ohne zusätzliche gewichte, um wenigstens die bewegung auszuführen - darfst du daheim nicht ausüben? diese 10 kg merkst du definitiv, wenn du 3*40 wiederholungen machst.


----------



## SSaM85 (18. Juli 2008)

mal ne ganz andere frage, was benutzt ihr eigtl. für waagen? Denn meine billigwaage kann zwar angeblich auf 100g genau, aber wenn ich einen(!) schluck wasser trinke komme ich auf einmal von 84,4 auf 85kg (gerade passiert)

*edit gerade nochmal nen anderen test gemacht:

Ich auf waage: 86,1kg
Hantel auf waage: 9,1kg
Ich mit Hantel: 95,2kg
Hantel weggelegt, ich alleine auf waage: 86,3kg


Und ich bezweifel dass das 200g mehr muskelmasse waren durch 1x hantel hochheben


----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Juli 2008)

Bei mir gibts morgen und übermorgen Obst-/Gemüsetag. 

Wenn ich den ganzen Tag daheim bin, könnt ihc die ganze Zeit nur essen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (18. Juli 2008)

isst du, bis du satt bist, oder immer nur ein wenig? satt sein sollte in der regel bis zu 3 stunden ausreichen, dazwischen mit wasser überbrücken.

wenn ich nicht satt bin und nichts trinke, muss ich auch immer essen.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich esse einfach das, was mir grad zwischen die FInger kommt 
Unabhängig von Sättigungsgefühl etc!


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juli 2008)

und du nimmst gerade wieder zu?


----------



## LauraPeter87 (18. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juli 2008)

launisch sein gilt jetzt nicht.


----------



## Nickensen (18. Juli 2008)

komme gerad von ner 3,5 std. runde mit gut 650 hm. zwar immer nur 65 mh und dann wieder abwärts, aber das dann gute 10 - 12 mal. 
zum frühstück mein vollkornbrot und mittags nur nen nudelauflauf mit brokkolie und gleich ein kleines eis zur belohnung. 
wenn ich dann morgen nicht weniger wiege 

mir gehts echt gut nach so ner schönen runde.....

kopf hoch laurapeter und lass dich von solchen berichten wieder inspirieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (19. Juli 2008)

Bei uns ist tollstes Wetter (endlich mal wieder!) und ich kann nichts tun!!!
Sowas treibt mich in den Wahnsinn!!


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juli 2008)

refeed-status:

freitag iiii04.07.2008 - 81,3 kg
samstag 05.07.2008 - 82,4 kg (+ 1,1 kg)
freitag iiii11.07.2008 - 81,1 kg
samstag 12.07.2008 - 83,9 kg (+ 2,8 kg)
freitag iiii18.07.2008 - 80,8 kg
samstag 19.07.2008 - 83,5 kg (+ 2,7 kg)


----------



## luitinto (19. Juli 2008)

Ich teste seit 3 Tagen die Paleo Diet(Steinzeit-Ernährungsform).
Also statt Getreide, Milchprodukte und Hülsenfrüchte, esse ich Fisch, Fleisch, Geflügel, Eier, Nüsse, Samen, Obst und viiiiiiel Gemüse. 
Ich will nur sehen was dran ist.
Bisher war meine Einstellung, daß man abnimmt, egal was man isst, solange man nicht mehr isst als man verbraucht und hart genug trainiert.

ich weiss nicht ob ich die paleo Diet länger durchziehen werde, aber ich will zumindest sehen was da dran ist.


----------



## Antiloppe (19. Juli 2008)

Status: 

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Sonntag 08.06.2008 - 82,7 kg (-1,1)
Sonntag 15.07.2008 - 82,5 kg (-0,2)
Montag 23.06.2008 - 81,9 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 28.06.2008 - 82,5 kg (+0,6)
Samstag 05.07.2008 - 81,5 kg (-1,0)
Samstag 12.07.2008 - 81,9 kg (+0,4)
Samstag 19.07.2008 - 80,0 kg (-1,9)

freu 

Antiloppe


----------



## steinbock1 (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leidensgenossen
Ich habe gestern was gegen die Speckschwarte getan.
Bin 2 std. Bergraufgefahren (680 höhenmeter), anschließend noch 90 min raufgegangen (700 höhenmeter). Das runtergehen war nicht mehr sogut, das schönste war die Abfahrt, aber kurz ( die 680 m war ich in 15 min unten).
Das Beste am Tag war die Aussicht vom Berg (Sichtweite ca. 150km), und der Blich auf den Kalorienanzeiger, 3462 kcal. hab ich verbrannt!
Zum hinfuttern war ich zuhause nicht mehr fähig, zu müde, heute auf der Waage 1560 g weniger.
Also nachmachen!
gruß steinbock1


----------



## SSaM85 (20. Juli 2008)

Dann Vergiss aber nicht ordentlich zu trinken 

Denn so viel Gewicht kann nicht nur Speck sein, da muss dein Körper auch einiges an Flüssigkeit verloren haben.


----------



## steinbock1 (20. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Dann Vergiss aber nicht ordentlich zu trinken
> 
> Denn so viel Gewicht kann nicht nur Speck sein, da muss dein Körper auch einiges an Flüssigkeit verloren haben.


 
Ich habe unterwegs 4,5  l, getrunken, als ich nach hause habe ich mich gewogen, der gewichtsverlust war gegenüber dem Startgewicht 4,0 kg.
gruß steinbock


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juli 2008)

steinbock1 schrieb:


> Zum hinfuttern war ich zuhause nicht mehr fähig, zu müde ...
> 
> Also nachmachen!


nachmachen = ja: wenn es um pure gewichtsreduktion geht und sportliche ambitionen hintenan stehen.

nachmachen = nein: wenn regenerationsfähigkeit und leistung im vordergrund stehen und die gleiche tour oder eine längere in möglichst kurzem zeitfenster wiederholt werden soll.


----------



## SSaM85 (20. Juli 2008)

steinbock1 schrieb:


> Ich habe unterwegs 4,5  l, getrunken, als ich nach hause habe ich mich gewogen, der gewichtsverlust war gegenüber dem Startgewicht 4,0 kg.
> gruß steinbock



Hm nicht schlecht, dann wundere ich mich was du da verloren hast, Wasser ist dann ja auch unwahrscheinlich


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juli 2008)

wahrscheinlich hat er die 4,5 liter auf der tour wieder ausgeschwitzt, die glykogenspeicher samt gebundenem wasser geleert und abends hat er dann ja auch nichts gegessen.

viel wasser, viel kohlenhydrate und ein bisschen fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinbock1 (20. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> nachmachen = ja: wenn es um pure gewichtsreduktion geht und sportliche ambitionen hintenan stehen.
> 
> nachmachen = nein: wenn regenerationsfähigkeit und leistung im vordergrund stehen und die gleiche tour oder eine längere in möglichst kurzem zeitfenster wiederholt werden soll.


 
Schlaumeier!
Fahr und geh mal mit, anschließend möcht ich dan von Dir wissen ob das mit Sport nichts zu tun hat.
In 5 std. 3400 kal. verbrennen, das macht sich wohl von selbst.
Letzte Woche am 12. Juli habe ich eine Bergtour mit 2100 höhenmeter und 8 Std. gehzeit dabei habe ich 5200 kal. verbrannt.
Das ist wohl alles ohne sportliche ambitonen ?
gruß steinbock1


----------



## Nickensen (20. Juli 2008)

SCHEI? WETTER VERDAMMTES.........ICH KÖNNTE KOTZEN.....ICH FAHRE DOCH NICHT JEDEN TAG BEI REGEN.........ICH WANDERE AUS........SELBST IN RUßLAND IST BESSERES WETTER ALS IN DIESEM VERREGNETEN KACKLAND.....


Sorry aber das mußte mal wieder gesagt werden...........


----------



## ThK (20. Juli 2008)

Ganz deiner Meinung.
Ich bekomme bald noch Haue wenn ich nicht mal wieder mit den Jungs aufs Bike steige ;-)

Und meinem "Diät" Status tut das auch nicht gut ....

Diese Woche wieder +- 0,0kg


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juli 2008)

steinbock1 schrieb:


> Schlaumeier!
> Fahr und geh mal mit, anschließend möcht ich dan von Dir wissen ob das mit Sport nichts zu tun hat.
> In 5 std. 3400 kal. verbrennen, das macht sich wohl von selbst.
> Letzte Woche am 12. Juli habe ich eine Bergtour mit 2100 höhenmeter und 8 Std. gehzeit dabei habe ich 5200 kal. verbrannt.
> ...


entschuldigung!

dann versuche ich das anders zu beschreiben: ich kann mir deine ernährungsweise bei wöchentlich 5 trainingseinheiten und 400-500 kilometern nicht leisten, weil sonst die leistung darunter leidet. nach dem sport nichts essen ist dem fortschritt kontraproduktiv.

bisher habe ich knapp 30.000 kilometer in den beinen. jetzt eher verständlich?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juli 2008)

@ Nickensen &THK
Bleibt mal auf'm Teppich Jungs  Mitte nächster Woche wird es doch besser. Auch gibt es Alternativen zum Biken, die auch bei Regen gut machbar sind. Hallenbad und, fast noch besser, Laufen. Außerdem Indoor-Klettern und und und.
Also bleibt mal schön locker und schmiedet nicht gleich Auswanderungspläne etc. 
Bei Regen fahren kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage. Auch bin ich alles andere als begeistert vom Wetter derzeit. Dennoch sehe ich in dieser Sache eine erfreuliche Tendenz (und die bestätigt sich hoffentlich nächste Woche) 

Angenehmen Sonntag noch,
Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (20. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> entschuldigung!
> 
> dann versuche ich das anders zu beschreiben: ich kann mir deine ernährungsweise bei wöchentlich 5 trainingseinheiten und 400-500 kilometern nicht leisten, weil sonst die leistung darunter leidet. nach dem sport nichts essen ist dem fortschritt kontraproduktiv.
> 
> bisher habe ich knapp 30.000 kilometer in den beinen. jetzt eher verständlich?



Naja es geht darum was man will- isst man nach dem Sport, so fördert man die Regeneration aber die Nachverbrennung wird verringert.
Isst man nichts, so wird einiges mehr an Fett verbrannt, allerdings kanns dann auch ein bisl dauern bis man das nächstemal solch eine Leistung abrufen kann.

Das Beste ist vermutlich nach ca. 2h wieder was zu Essen falls man den Nachbrenneffekt noch sinnvoll nutzen will. Ist allerdings dann schwer wenn man schläft


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juli 2008)

steinbock1 schrieb:


> Schlaumeier!


ausserdem schau mal, welchen teil deines beitrages ich zitiert habe: ich schmäler nicht im geringsten deine leistung, sondern bin dagegen, nach einer anstrengung nichts zu essen. bitte genau lesen und nicht angepisst sein.

deswegen: nachmachen nur, wenn nur gewichtsverlust erwünscht ist.

bitte nicht nachmachen, wenn gleichzeitig regeneration und leistungserhalt-/steigerung im vordergrund stehen.

schließlich bewegen wir uns hier noch immer in einem radsport-forum und nicht in einem abnehm-forum. wobei die ziele individuell sind. die einen möchten spaß, die anderen meinen es ernst.

und jetzt bedenke mal wenn es einer ernst meint und dann die empfehlung liest, nach einer relativen höchstleistung nichts zu essen. der reibt sich auf, sobald er das ein-zwei wochen durchzieht. das ist nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## luitinto (20. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> SCHEI? WETTER VERDAMMTES.........ICH KÖNNTE KOTZEN.....ICH FAHRE DOCH NICHT JEDEN TAG BEI REGEN.........ICH WANDERE AUS........SELBST IN RUßLAND IST BESSERES WETTER ALS IN DIESEM VERREGNETEN KACKLAND.....
> 
> 
> Sorry aber das mußte mal wieder gesagt werden...........



Ja, ich bin gestern völlig vermatscht zurückgekommen vom Radfahren, da es irgendwann völlig anfing zu schütten als ich gerade miiten im Wald war.


----------



## steinbock1 (20. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ausserdem schau mal, welchen teil deines beitrages ich zitiert habe: ich schmäler nicht im geringsten deine leistung, sondern bin dagegen, nach einer anstrengung nichts zu essen. bitte genau lesen und nicht angepisst sein.
> 
> deswegen: nachmachen nur, wenn nur gewichtsverlust erwünscht ist.
> 
> ...


 
Ich will mich mit Dir nicht über richtige Ernährung nach dem Sport auseinander setzten, das brauche ich mit meinem alter nicht mehr(56), ich habe geschrieben das ich, als ich zuhause nicht mehr fähig war was hin zufuttern, das heißt noch lange nicht, das ich die notwendigsten Nahrungsmittel zu mir genommen habe.
Ich mache in der Woche ca. 20-30 Std. Sport und das aus Spaß und der Gesundheit wegen. Ich weiß selbst was mein Körper benötigt.
Dies war mein letzter Beitrag zu diesem Thema, ich habe mich für Morgen vorzubereiten.
gruß steinbock1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. Juli 2008)

luitinto schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin gestern völlig vermatscht zurückgekommen vom Radfahren, da es irgendwann völlig anfing zu schütten als ich gerade miiten im Wald war.



Schau, ich fahr manchmal extra los, um hinterher völlig vermatscht heim zu kommen  Und ich bin nen Mädel


----------



## Nickensen (20. Juli 2008)

War heute doch noch draußen. 
Hier mal ein Bild vom gut gelaunten Daniel nach der Tour.
Die 5 cm Matschschicht auf dem Umwerfer ist leider nicht so gut zu erkennen. 

Lieber glücklich und versifft biken, als aggro  auf der Couch !
Und wenn hier einer denkt, das ich noch nen fetten Bauch hätte.......ich poste die Tage mal ein altes Bild von mir !


Schönen Abend noch.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juli 2008)

@ Nickensen
Und du bist durch den Matsch durchgetanzt, oder wie? 
Es gibt auch ein Mittelding zwischen versifft bikenund Aggro auf der Couch 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> War heute doch noch draußen.
> Hier mal ein Bild vom gut gelaunten Daniel nach der Tour.
> Die 5 cm Matschschicht auf dem Umwerfer ist leider nicht so gut zu erkennen.
> 
> ...




 Richtig so...hier schauts im Keller, normalerweise darf mein Bike mit ins Schlafzimmer, aber nicht heute ) auch nicht anders aus und mein Sohn meite nur: "Wie siehst Duuuuuuuu denn auuuuuuus?"


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Nickensen
> Und du bist durch den Matsch durchgetanzt, oder wie?
> Es gibt auch ein Mittelding zwischen versifft bikenund Aggro auf der Couch
> 
> Gruß Kai



Halbschlecht gelaunt und ungeduscht auf der Couch?


----------



## Nickensen (20. Juli 2008)

apoptygma & Kralle  - die Halbschmantigen 

Machts gut !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> apoptygma & Kralle  - die Halbschmantigen
> 
> Machts gut !!!




Nochmal lesen


----------



## ThK (21. Juli 2008)

Na denn gehen wir uns heut mal dreckig machen ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (21. Juli 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Na denn gehen wir uns heut mal dreckig machen ;-)



Nee, heute muss meine "dreckige" Wohnung dran glauben 

Und das im Urlaub


----------



## ThK (21. Juli 2008)

;-)


----------



## x-rossi (21. Juli 2008)




----------



## LauraPeter87 (22. Juli 2008)

Servus...


Die Ziele für 2009 nehmen kein Ende 

Morgen mal die Ausschreibung anschauen - wenn alles klappt steht dann die Anmeldung für die Highlander Challende 2009 in BaWü (bei mir um's Eck). 

Ich übernehm Schwimmen und Biken, Kollege fährt RR und läuft. Inlinern wird ausgelost *g*. 

Wär cool wenns klappt


----------



## ThK (23. Juli 2008)

Na dann mal gutes Gelingen und eine erfolgreiche Vorbereitung dafür...!


----------



## Nickensen (23. Juli 2008)

ICH KANN KEIN EIWEIß ZUM ABENDESSEN MEHR SEHEN !!!!! 
Abends ohne KH essen ist doof - aber (leider) auch sehr effektiv ! 

Werde am Freitag unter 92 kg sein - das ist auch alles was mir den selbstgemachten (Frucht)Joghurt, den Fisch und den Salat noch reinzwängt. Wenn ich die 90 kg erreicht habe, wird erstmal wieder mit Bedacht "gemischt" gegessen.

Bin bei 92,2 angekommen. Irre was Biken, Schwimmen und "Hanteln" bringen kann in Verbindung mit sehr gesundem Essen bringen kann.
Meine Frau isst im Moment auch relativ gesund, aber ohne Sport. Die Ergebnisse sind nicht mal annährend so gut wie meine.

Und ich mache den Freitag zum Refeed Tag. Denke das ist besser. So also Belohnung für die Woche !? Wobei das, glaube ich, noch die falsche Denkensweise ist. Viel essen sollte keine Belohnung sein, da man sonst die Ernährungsumstellung nie als normal ansieht !?!

Ist das bei einigen von Euch auch so, das man gar keinen Bock mehr hat, ne *ganze* Tüte Chips, ne *ganze* Tafel Schokolade oder ne *ganze* Tüte Haribo zu essen ???
Ein bisschen gerne, aber diese Massen.......bäh ! Lieber mehr herzhaftes wie nen DÖNER.   

Wenn ich mir überlege, das ich mir  früher von *allem* jeweils ne ganze Tüte an *einem* Abend reinziehen konnte ! Leck mich fett !!! 


Gruß

Daniel

PS : Startgewicht vor ca. 4 Monaten ------> * 110 kg*


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> ICH KANN KEN EIWEIß ZUM ABENDESSEN MEHR SEHEN !!!!!
> Abends ohne KH essen ist doof - aber (leider) auch sehr effektiv ! Bin bei 92,2 angekommen. Irre was biken, schwimmen und "hanteln" bringen kann.
> 
> Werde am Freitag unter 92 kg sein - das ist auch alles was mir den selbstgemachten (Frucht)Joghurt, den Fisch und den Salat noch reinzwängt. Wenn ich die 90 kg erreicht habe, wird erstmal wieder mit bedacht "gemischt" gegessen.
> ...




Erstmal Glückwunsch 

Und es gibt so lecker Salate, und Fisch ist doch großartig  

Ja, das kenn ich mittlerweile auch. Lustigerweise hau ich mir diese Sachen nur noch auf Arbeit am Schreibrisch rein. Zu Hause hab ich so gut wie keine Süssigkeiten mehr, ist mir auch nicht nach. Ich bin ein Stress-Durcheinander-Esser . Schoki, Chips, da isses egal, am nächsten Morgen bedankt sich dann aber sowohl die Wage als auch mein GEsicht mit nem schönen Pickel, weshalb ich mittlerweile doppelt vorsichtig bin mit solchem Fettzeuch


----------



## luitinto (24. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> ICH KANN KEIN EIWEIß ZUM ABENDESSEN MEHR SEHEN !!!!!
> Abends ohne KH essen ist doof - aber (leider) auch sehr effektiv !




Nach John Berardis Precision Diet isst man auch nur Protein(Fisch, Fleisch, Geflügel, Eier, Michprodukte) mit KH nur in Form von Gemüse AUSSER nach dem Sport. Er argumentiert, daß nach Sport verwertet der Körper KH wie Getreide(Brot, Pasta, Haferflocken, Reis) und Hülsenfrüchte anders. 
Ich mache Sport gegen gegen 18 uhr und esse im Anschluss ein Gericht mit Pasta oder Reis.
Vielleicht wäre das eine Alternaive. Das gibt einem noch den extra Kick Sport zu machen wenn man weiß, daß man danach als "Belohnung" ein Teller Pasta essen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (24. Juli 2008)

Mir graut es schon wieder vor Morgen und dem Wiegen...
Immer sehr nervig dieses Gewichts hin und her ;-)
Naja abwarten!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (24. Juli 2008)

hab von gestern morgen auf heute morgen 2 KG verradelt wehe die sind zu 100% bis morgen wieder da =)


----------



## Mudman (24. Juli 2008)

Ich gebe mal meinen Senf dazu,

erstmal respekt 18Kg in 4 Monaten ist Ordentlich.
Meiner Meinung nach geht das auch ohne Quälerei es gibt von so einem Verein mit dem Namen( will keine werbung machen) WW der ein sehr gutes ernährung konzept anbietet (kann man auch machen Ohne dafür zu bezahlen) das einen über ein Punkte System zu einer Ausgewogenen Ernährung bringt. Man kann alles essen bis die Tagliche Punkte zahl erreicht ist obst und Gemüse hatt keine Punkte.
Mir hats geholfen und meine Frau hat 13 KG abgenommen.


----------



## Nickensen (24. Juli 2008)

@ luitinto

Echt ? Und ich nehme genauso dabei ab ? 

Also grob gesagt (nach dem Frühstück) :

ein gutes Mittagessen + Spocht + ne Portion Pasta = Mittagessen + Spocht + ein Salat ????



@ Mudman (erstmal Danke)

So habe ich angefangen ! Aber das penieble Punktezählen ging mir auf die Nerven. Habe ich nach 4 Wochen aufgegeben. Aber du hast Recht - das ist wirklich zu empfehlen ! Nutze das System (alles aus dem Netz) nur zur ungefähren Kontrolle.  Funktioniert gut.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Nickensen (25. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit !

Ich bins schon wieder. 
Habe diese Woche mal mein Gewicht aufgeschrieben :

19.07  93,2 kg
20.07  93,2 kg
21.07  92,8 kg
22.07  92,7 kg
23.07  92,2 kg
24.07  93,4 kg
25.07  92,0 kg Tadaaaa ! *FROI*

In dieser Woche ca. 1300 hm und gute 160 km gefahren. Hanteltraining und Schwimmen inkl. .

Bin mehr als zufrieden. Habe die ganze Woche über Chinesisch gekocht. Pekingsuppe, Frühlingsuppe, Curryreis mit Huhn & Gemüse, viel Meeresfrüchte etc. 
Warum habe ich bis jetzt gar nicht an asiatische Gerichte gedacht ? Könnte ich jeden Tag essen. 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## apoptygma (25. Juli 2008)

Hi Daniel!

Asiatische Küche ist mit das beste überhaupt  Ich könnte mich auch permanent davon ernähren, allerdings bin ich da zu faul, was das Kochen angeht. Und ich wäre wohl bald bankrott, wenn ich meinen Stamm-Chiesen hier tägölich anfahren lassen würde 

Glückwunsch zum Gewichts-Erfolg. Weiter so ;-)





Nickensen schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> 
> Ich bins schon wieder.
> Habe diese Woche mal mein Gewicht aufgeschrieben :
> ...


----------



## Mudman (25. Juli 2008)

Indisches essen ist auch sehr gut


----------



## luitinto (25. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> @ luitinto
> 
> Echt ? Und ich nehme genauso dabei ab ?
> 
> ...



Kapiert habe ich das jetzt nicht.

Also nach Berardis Theorie sollte man, egal zu welcher Tageszeit man Sport macht, immer die Mahlzeit *unmittelbar* *nach* dem Sport mit Getreide in Form von Vollkornbrot, Pasta, Reis usw ergänzen. Also wenn Du um 6 uhr morgens trainierst, kannst Du *danach* ein Müsli essen. Wenn Du um 18uhr trainierst kannst Du *danach* Hähnchenfilet mit Vollkornreis essen.
Die anderen Mahlzeiten sollten aus einem Teil Protein(Jogurt, Geflügel, Fisch, Eier usw) und KH in Form von Gemüse bestehen.

Er empfiehlt alle 2-3 Stunden zu essen, wobei jede Mahlzeit immer ein Teil Protein und ein Teil Gemüse enthalten soll. Natürlich soll man auch Obst, Nüsse usw essen.
Hier ist ein Interview mit ihm über Ernährung und Fitness:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qt3yjxHPL_Q

P.S. Ich selbst richte mich nur grob danach aber wiege sowieso im Schnitt 65-70 Kilo und bin 1.77m.


----------



## ThK (25. Juli 2008)

*rumfluche*
Blöde Waage ;-)

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08)
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg)
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg)
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)
20.Woche (20.06.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
21.Woche (27.06.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
22.Woche (04.07.08): 85,0kg (+1,0kg)
23.Woche (11.07.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
24.Woche (18.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
25.Woche (25.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (25. Juli 2008)

@ ThK

Wir sollten mal ne Tour zusammen machen ! 
Treffen am LaPaDu evtl. ? 
Zusammen gegen das Fett und für den Spaß !

Was hälst Du davon ?

Gruß

Daniel
EDIT : 

@ luitinto

Das sollte bedeuten, das wenn ich abends nach 2 - 3 Stunden biken anstatt nen Salat, eine Portion Nudeln mit Tomatensauce esse, ich am nächsten Tag genauso viel abgenommen habe !?!


----------



## luitinto (25. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> @ luitinto
> 
> Das sollte bedeuten, das wenn ich abends nach 2 - 3 Stunden biken anstatt nen Salat, eine Portion Nudeln mit Tomatensauce esse, ich am nächsten Tag genauso viel abgenommen habe !?!



Es geht ja nicht darum wieviel man von einem Tag zum nächsten abnimmt sondern auf langer Sicht. Ich schaue gerade auf Youtube das mehrteilige Interview mit John Berardi, was interessante Aspekte hat. Er sagt, daß man *nach* einem Workout diese Form von Kohlenhydraten(complex carbs) am besten verarbeiten kann.
Ich würde halt meine Mahlzeiten so gestalten, daß ich die Mahlzeiten mit Getreide(Reis, Brot, Pasta) nach einer Biketour zu mir nehme und ansonsten nicht.
Schau am besten selbst das Interview, das allerdings auf Englisch ist.


----------



## Nickensen (25. Juli 2008)

Das wird hart mit meinem Schulenglisch.....aber trotzdem Danke.

Kommt aber schon hin, denn wenn meine Frau und mein Kind mal den ganzen Tag bei der Oma sind, und ich gegen 16.00 Uhr aufs Rad steige, esse ich auch kein Mittagessen, sondern erst nach dem Biken, wenn ich gegen 19.00 - 20.00 Uhr nach Hause komme.
Und nehme meistens auch noch etwas ab.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## LauraPeter87 (25. Juli 2008)

Ich will ja nich meckern - aber ich fühl mich heute sowas von F.E.T.T.!!!!

Bin seit über einer Woche angeschlagen. Mittlerweile nur noch Kratzen im Hals und trockener Husten, weiß aber nicht, inwieweit ich mich schon belasten kann oder soll


----------



## Trailhunter (25. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> ICH KANN KEIN EIWEIß ZUM ABENDESSEN MEHR SEHEN !!!!!
> Abends ohne KH essen ist doof - aber (leider) auch sehr effektiv !



Hmmm, was haste denn an Protein so verspeist, daß Dir das Eiweiß (scheinst ja alle zu meinen) zum Hals raushängt?
Und nach welcher Form von KH ist Dir denn am Abend zumute?
Viele in diesem Thread verlieren Gewicht, aber welches? Man liest kaum was vom KFA.

4.Quartal 2005: 115kg - 28,5%KFA
3.Quartal 2008:   83kg - 11,5%KFA

Tipp für ein Dessert und Proteinbombe: 500g Magerquark + kleine Dose ungesüßte Ananas + 3EL Whey Protein 100 Vanille


----------



## dayfly (25. Juli 2008)

> Bin seit über einer Woche angeschlagen. Mittlerweile nur noch Kratzen im Hals und trockener Husten, weiß aber nicht, inwieweit ich mich schon belasten kann oder soll



Naja ..ehhh .. garnicht? :> 
Ich hab auch meine alljährliche Sommergrippe hinter mir, es nervt total, aber wenn du zu früh wieder loslegst bist' schnell mal 'ne Woche länger krank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (25. Juli 2008)

@dayfly: War gestern ne Runde laufen. Ging gut - ich merk eigentlich keine Einschränkung... war aber auch brav nur ganz langsam unterwegs. 
Wollte morgen eigentlich ne Runde biken. Zwar gemütlich, aber weiß auch nicht, was ich nun machen soll.


----------



## x-rossi (25. Juli 2008)

eritreisch essen ist aber auch ganz ok.

-



Nickensen schrieb:


> ICH KANN KEIN EIWEIß ZUM ABENDESSEN MEHR SEHEN !!!!!
> Abends ohne KH essen ist doof - aber (leider) auch sehr effektiv !
> 
> Ist das bei einigen von Euch auch so, das man gar keinen Bock mehr hat, ne *ganze* Tüte Chips, ne *ganze* Tafel Schokolade oder ne *ganze* Tüte Haribo zu essen ???
> ...


seit der ernährungsumstellung laufe ich auch durch den supermarkt in der RIESIGEN UND UNENDLICHEN SCHOKOABTEILUNG völlig unbeeinflusst herum und staune, wer eigentlich soviel wegstecken kann. dann schaue ich mich um und sehe auf einmal so viele fette und megafette leiber herumstehen oder watscheln und mir wird ganz anders an die erinnerungen an alte zeiten ... brrrr!

und zum eiweiß: vorm schlafengehen einen quark mit ein paar walnüssen. schmeckt mir immer lecker und kommt mir auch nach 5 wochen noch nicht aus den ohren raus.



LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Wollte morgen eigentlich ne Runde biken. Zwar gemütlich, aber weiß auch nicht, was ich nun machen soll.


schwing dich auf den sattel und fahr mit dem bauch. also nicht mit dem kopf durch die wand. und so lange und so langsam, wie du lust hast.

-

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 11.07.2008 - 81,1 kg
freitag 18.07.2008 - 80,8 kg
freitag 25.07.2008 - 80,7 kg

das wird bis nächsten freitag (heute ist noch nicht ende des monats, lieber nächste woche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) nichts mit unter 80 kg. durch den zuwachs der muskulatur wird es immer schwieriger, gewicht abzubauen. das fett wird zwar immer weniger, durch das fleisch kommt aber gleichzeitig mehr glykogeneinlagerung dazu, mehr wassereinlagerung dazu, mehr ... naja, was solls.

hauptsache, am berg gehts schneller hoch.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (25. Juli 2008)

Fast schon lustig - mehr oder weniger von der einen auf die andere Sekunde is meine Stimme weg. Klinge jetzt ziemlich männlich 

Mal schauen, wie's mir morgen geht...


@rossi: Würde auch gerne so reden können wie du. Bei mir läufts grad nicht


----------



## SSaM85 (25. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> das wird bis nächsten freitag (heute ist noch nicht ende des monats, lieber nächste woche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hört sich ja schon fast so an als wärs was schlechtes 

Freu dich doch, ich hoffe ja mal nicht, dass eine Figur wie die Radrennprofis die man so in den Medien sieht dein Ziel ist....

Zum Thema Refeed: Das ganze macht doch nur Sinn wenn man täglich mehr als den besagten 500kcal weglässt, denn bei 500 kcal denkt der Körper ja noch nicht an ne 'Hungersnot' oder?


----------



## Trailhunter (25. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Refeed: Das ganze macht doch nur Sinn wenn man täglich mehr als den besagten 500kcal weglässt, denn bei 500 kcal denkt der Körper ja noch nicht an ne 'Hungersnot' oder?



Sicher nicht, er stellt sich auf das Defizit am Anfang mit der Umstellung auf Sparflamme ein. Wenn man dann nach der zwangsläufig eintretenden Gewichtsreduktion sich aber mal was gönnt, reagiert der Körper in der Regel mit Einlagerung, da er nicht von Sparflamme wieder sofort auf Normalbetrieb umschaltet. Der klassische JoJo-Effekt beginnt.
Bis man mal wieder einen Tag voller kulinarischer Sünden einlegen kann daß es nur so kracht vergehen zwischen 2-3 Jahre. Die jahrelange Essgewohnheit die die einstigen Pfunde wachsen ließ ist tief im Hirn gespeichert und das vergißt der Körper nicht.

Ein Muskelzuwachs bedeutet auch einen höheren Grundumsatz, und man muß da nicht von Wasser und Brot leben. Eine Umstellung auf bewußte Ernährung gepaart mit Cardio- und Krafttraining läßt allemal die Pölsterchen schmelzen. Zum Schluß sollte nicht die Waage sondern die Form Maß der Dinge sein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juli 2008)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Zum Schluß sollte nicht die Waage sondern die Form Maß der Dinge sein.


Son Quatsch 
Nee, hast absolut recht. Die Erkenntnis fehlt mir noch ein bisschen.  Aber mir mangelt es an nichts derzeit.

Gruß Kai


----------



## SSaM85 (25. Juli 2008)

Hm naja das beantwortet meine Frage aber nicht, bei 500kcal zu wenig jeden Tag geht der Körper nicht auf Sparflamme, ergo ist auch kein Refeed Tag von nöten oder nicht?


----------



## luitinto (25. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Das wird hart mit meinem Schulenglisch.....aber trotzdem Danke.
> 
> Kommt aber schon hin, denn wenn meine Frau und mein Kind mal den ganzen Tag bei der Oma sind, und ich gegen 16.00 Uhr aufs Rad steige, esse ich auch kein Mittagessen, sondern erst nach dem Biken, wenn ich gegen 19.00 - 20.00 Uhr nach Hause komme.
> Und nehme meistens auch noch etwas ab.
> ...



Hm, diese Methode zu hungern bringt nicht soviel meiner Meinung nach. Ich überspringe *nie* eine Mahlzeit und bin trotzdem schlank(und das hat nichts mit dem Stoffwechslung zu tun). Ich esse halt gesund und ausgewogen, regelmässig und nicht zu viel. Ich trainiere allerdings ziemlich intensiv.
Wenn ich nicht trainiere aus diversen Gründen und viel Müll esse, nehme ich auch direkt zu.
Der Sinn des "richtig" essen, ist damit man Körperfett abnimmt und nicht Muskelmasse.


----------



## x-rossi (25. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon fast so an als wärs was schlechtes
> 
> Freu dich doch, ich hoffe ja mal nicht, dass eine Figur wie die Radrennprofis die man so in den Medien sieht dein Ziel ist....
> 
> Zum Thema Refeed: Das ganze macht doch nur Sinn wenn man täglich mehr als den besagten 500kcal weglässt, denn bei 500 kcal denkt der Körper ja noch nicht an ne 'Hungersnot' oder?


500 kcal kann man nicht pauschalisieren und sie beziffern auch lediglich einen aus versuchsreihen gemittelten wert dar. auf  500 kcal defizit reagieren alle menschen unterscheidlich.

meine ernährungsumstellung ist echt langweilig (wenn auch effektiv):

an 6 eiweiß-tagen:

morgens einen quark mit einem apfel und einer banane
das erste frühstück in der firma auch ein quark mit apfel und banane
mittags in der firma (nur zwei "menues" täglich wechslend, selbst gekocht), entweder flusskrebs mit aubergine, zucchini, möhren und 5 EL öl, oder tofu mit aubergine, zucchini, möhren und 5 EL öl
nach der arbeit zu hause banane und apfel, kurz vorm training dann eiweißgetränke
nach dem training ein eiweißgetränk
nach dem radtraining abendessen (wieder eines der zwei "menues")
vor dem schlafengehen einen quark mit walnüssen

am refeed-tag:

zum frühstück schokobrötchen oder sonstwas mit gezuckertem kaffee
in der firma zum frühstück gezuckerten kaffe mit irgendwas von der bäckerei
mittags linsensuppe bis ein stück über satt
daheim was vom bäcker mit gezuckertem kaffee
abends linsensuppe bis ein stück über satt
alles in allem also langweilig (schreibe ich jetzt extra für für diejenigen die sowieso der meinung sind, so sei das langweilig), aber mir hilft es sehr.

*die energiezufuhr an den 6 tagen ist also ziemlich identisch* und liegt ungefähr bei 1.800-1.900 kcal. die defizite variieren dadurch täglich, da ich mal mehr, mal weniger arbeite und mal mehr und mal weniger hart trainiere. und das defizit ist an mindestens 5 tagen größer, als 500 kcal. an sehr harten tagen (viel arbeit, viel hanteltraining, intensives biken) können, dann auch schon mal 1.000-1.500 kcal an defizit zusammenkommen, wenn ich dem radcomputer und online-rechnern trauen darf.

und ich werde es noch so lang durchziehen, bis ich auf 75-77 kg bei 1.85 m bin. oder, bis ich einen kfa zwischen 10-12 % bei einer leistung "an der schwelle" von möglichst über 4 watt/kg habe. wie der oberkörper dann aussieht, ist relativ wurst.

mit Antiloppe und Boardercrime habe ich eine internen wettbewerb laufen, wobei es um ein gewicht unterhalb 80 kg geht. werde ich nicht schaffen, nacht mir aber nichts aus.


----------



## Antiloppe (25. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mit Antiloppe und Boardercrime habe ich eine internen wettbewerb laufen, wobei es um ein gewicht unterhalb 80 kg geht. werde ich nicht schaffen, nacht mir aber nichts aus.



Das war ja auch nur ne Anreizidee. Und mehr Muskeln sind ne super Begründung würde ich sagen 

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (25. Juli 2008)

@ luitinto

Ich glaube wir reden ein bisschen aneinander vorbei.  

Ich bin 1.82 m groß und 31 Jahre alt und reduziere gerade mein Gewicht von 110 kg vor ca. 4 Monaten auf jetzt 92. Ich habe aufgehört zu Rauchen und meine Ernähung extrem umgestellt. Und von 0 Sport auf bis zu 6 x die Woche bis zu 4 Stunden pro Tag.

Klingt jetzt wirklich extrem, ist es aber eigentlich gar nicht.

Ich bin in der Elternzeit und kann meine Zeit somit gut einteilen.
Ich mache leichtes Hanteltraining, bike 30 - 50 km pro "Einheit" und gehe Schwimmen. 

Wenn ich *mal* eine Mahlzeit auslasse, dann ist das m. M. n. nicht schlimm, den ich trinke sehr viel und esse dann hinterher ausreichend. Nur so gut wie ohne Fett und morgens eher KH-haltig, mittags beides und abends eher eiweißhaltig.

Wenn ich mal ein Mittagessen auslasse, dann nur, weil ich keinen Hunger habe ! Sonst nicht !
Ich nehme definitiv nicht an den falschen Stellen ab. Deswegen ja auch das Muskeltraining. Meine Beine sehen langsam wie die eines Leistungssportler aus.
Also kann das mit Muskelmasse abbauen nicht sein. Und meine Arm und Rückenmuskulatur wird auch besser. 

Ich verliere mein Gewicht am Bauch, den Hüften und den sonstigen Problemzonen eines adipösen Menschen. Und mir geht es wirklich gut dabei !
Es gibt auch regelmäßig ewas süßes - nur in geregelten Mengen !

Bei mir kann man also absolut nicht von Mangel oder Fehlernährung sprechen.

Ich suche leider immer noch ein altes Bild von mir, welches ich hier posten kann.

Hoffe ich konnte meine Situation gut darstellen ohne den einen oder anderen mit meiner Ausführung zu nerven. 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Wenn ich *mal* eine Mahlzeit auslasse, dann ist das m. M. n. nicht schlimm, den ich trinke sehr viel und esse dann hinterher ausreichend. Nur so gut wie ohne Fett und morgens eher KH-haltig, mittags beides und abends eher eiweißhaltig.
> 
> Wenn ich mal ein Mittagessen auslasse, dann nur, weil ich keinen Hunger habe ! Sonst nicht !
> Ich nehme definitiv nicht an den falschen Stellen ab. Deswegen ja auch das Muskeltraining. Meine Beine sehen langsam wie die eines Leistungssportler aus.



So ähnlich sieht es bei mir (37 Jahre, 1,92m, aktuell 83,5kg) auch aus.
Morgens den Bärenanteil an KH mit Müsli-Mix(Eiweißpulver+1,5%Milch) und Vollkornbrot mit 100g Magermilchkäse (Harzer) oder Putenbrust um den Eiweißbedarf zu decken, da der Magerquark mit dem Casein nur etwa 7-8 Stunden über die Nacht die Eiweißbereitstellung während der Regeneration bereitstellt. Mittags dann eigentlich immer irgendwas mit Fisch oder Geflügel, wo entweder etwas Reis, Kartoffel oder Nudel dabei ist. Gedünstetes Gemüse ist auch reichleich dabei, wobei man dann gar nicht soviel essen kann damit das zu Buche schlägt. Richtung Abend nimmt der KH-Anteil ab. Nudeln und Reis nur wenn für die nächsten Tage längere Ausdauerfahrten anstehen. Naja, und seit 2 Jahren dann eben noch besagtes Dessert als Nachtmahl so 2h vor dem zu Bett gehen. Zwischendurch gibt es lediglich selbstangerührte Proteindrinks.
So decke ich in allem *meinen* Proteinbedarf von ca. 2g/kg Körpermasse.
Im Anschluß ans Training (Tour oder Studio) nehme ich unabhängig von der Tageszeit KHs, vorzugsweise "gute", zu mir, da die sofort verwertet werden.

Klar, wer nur Richtung Ausdauer schielt, wird auf Muskel- und Kraftzuwachs keinen Wert legen. Sieht man bei Athleten ja generell. Je länger die Distanz um so mehr sehen sie wie Hungerhaken aus. Als MTBler reichen mir max. 150km auf dem RR und Kraft und Kraftausdauer sind mir auf dem MTB wichtiger. Lege daher mehr Wert auf gestärkte Rumpf- und Schultermuskulatur. Muß aber jeder selbst für sich wissen.

P.S. Lasse natürlich keine Grillparties aus oder den Kuchen mit Sahne bei Muttern. Nur halte ich mich dann die Tage drauf dezent zurück. 
Ach ja, wer abends unbedingt knabbern muß. Salzbrezeln haben von allen Knabbereien das wenigste Fett und im Schnitt 11g Eiweiß/100g.


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juli 2008)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Ein Muskelzuwachs bedeutet auch einen höheren Grundumsatz,  ...


da wollte ich nochmal nachfragen, um wieviel kcal sich der grundumsatz bei 100 g bzw. 1000 g muskelzuwachs erhöht.



Trailhunter schrieb:


> Klar, wer nur Richtung Ausdauer schielt, wird auf Muskel- und Kraftzuwachs keinen Wert legen. Sieht man bei Athleten ja generell.


ich denke das sieht man bei athleten nur dann, wenn sie überdurchschnittlich groß sind zum ausgeübten sport. vor allem wenn es gilt, höhenmeter zu übrerwinden.

wenn du beim mtb'en am berg jetzt mit deinen 1,92 m mit einem 1,70 m bergfloh mithalten wolltest, dann müsstest du obenrum auch extreme einbußen in kauf nehmen und sehr mächtige beine haben. weil du das aber nicht möchtest ist dir bewusst, dass du also nie ein bergspezialist wirst, sondern auf flachetappen sehr schnell sein kannst.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. Juli 2008)

So, bei mir gibts heute doch keine Tour.

Geh jetzt ne Runde laufen und morgen dann wieder aufs Rad. Mein Hals ist einfach noch nicht normal und ich wills nicht drauf anlegen, daher jetzt nur ne lockere Waldrunde...

So ein Mist aber auch - da hab ich mal Zeit und dann bin ich krank...


----------



## ibinsnur (26. Juli 2008)

so mittlerweile bin ich bei 72,5 kg angekommen - angefangen ja bei ca. 86 kg vor ziemlich genau 2 monaten - auf 180 cm körpergrösse.

die ersten 10 kg sind bei mir ja innerhalb 4 wochen weggeschmolzen - war aber eine beinharte zeit. jetzt esse ich praktisch ganz normal, nur zum trinken gibts nur mehr mineralwasser und süssigkeiten genau 0. ich habe früher unmengen von so zeugs verschlungen.

mein training setzt sich aus ca. 3 mal laufen in der woche zusammen (4-6 km), und 2-3 mal biken (je nachdem 20 km schwerer berg oder 50 km tour) dazu kommt bauchtraining eigentlich 5 mal die woche.

schön langsam gefalle ich mir selber wieder.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. Juli 2008)

@ibinsnur: Wow, klasse! Davon kann ich nur träumen...
Wie viel willst du noch abnehmen?


----------



## TedStryker71 (26. Juli 2008)

Morgen zusammen,
welche Methode nutzt Ihr zur Bestimmung des Körperfettgehalts. Die meisten Wagen sind ja nicht wirklich "zuverlässig" hat jemand einen Tipp welches Gerät vielleicht die besten/genausten Ergebnisse liefert?


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> da wollte ich nochmal nachfragen, um wieviel kcal sich der grundumsatz bei 100 g bzw. 1000 g muskelzuwachs erhöht.



Keine Ahnung, da mußte googlen.



x-rossi schrieb:


> ich denke das sieht man bei athleten nur dann, wenn sie überdurchschnittlich groß sind zum ausgeübten sport. vor allem wenn es gilt, höhenmeter zu übrerwinden.



Na besonders groß sind die Kenianer ja nicht gerade und bei der Leichtathletik sieht man diesen Unterschied am deutlichsten.



x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn du beim mtb'en am berg jetzt mit deinen 1,92 m mit einem 1,70 m bergfloh mithalten wolltest, dann müsstest du obenrum auch extreme einbußen in kauf nehmen und sehr mächtige beine haben. weil du das aber nicht möchtest ist dir bewusst, dass du also nie ein bergspezialist wirst, sondern auf flachetappen sehr schnell sein kannst.



Klar, das steht außer Frage und mit dieser Gegebenheit muß ich leben. Das wissen auch viele RR-Profis. Aber Uphill-Races sind auch nicht mein Ziel und selbiges nicht immer auf 'nem Berggipfel.


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juli 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> welche Methode nutzt Ihr zur Bestimmung des Körperfettgehalts. Die meisten Wagen sind ja nicht wirklich "zuverlässig" hat jemand einen Tipp welches Gerät vielleicht die besten/genausten Ergebnisse liefert?



Mit Caliper und Waage (schließt Organ-Fett mit ein) im Fitness-Studio.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (26. Juli 2008)

http://www.mikesbodyshop.de/index2.php?art_id=127

Ist gar nicht mal so teuer und ne Überlegung wert......


----------



## Nickensen (26. Juli 2008)

> und zum eiweiß: vorm schlafengehen einen quark mit ein paar walnüssen. schmeckt mir immer lecker und kommt mir auch nach 5 wochen noch nicht aus den ohren raus.





> an 6 eiweiß-tagen:
> 
> * morgens einen quark mit einem apfel und einer banane
> * das erste frühstück in der firma auch ein quark mit apfel und banane
> ...




DU BIST DEFINITIV HARDCORE !!!

Und ich jammere rum, das mir meine Ernährung zu einseitig ist...........omg !

Aber Du schreibst ja selber das Du das nur bis zum selbstgesteckten Ziel durchziehen willst. Bis auf die Flusskrebse esse ich nix davon. Mein Problem ist, das ich auf Quark gar nicht klar komme, keine Äpfel, Pfirsiche, Kiwis & Ananas essen kann - Allergie.
Somit fällt bei mir vieles weg. Und leider auch keine Walnüsse 

Aber es gibt ja noch 0,1 & Fett Joghurt und TK Erdbeeren, eingelegte Heringe / Rollmöpse und / oder Salat. Das esse ich oft Abends. Auch ne harte Mischung 

Von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln und Pülverchen halte ich noch viel weniger. Hat m.M.n nichts mit natürlicher Ernährung zu tun.

Heute Morgen stand übrigens 91,7 kg auf meiner Waage ! Ist das geil. Liegt wohl an den 49 km biken gestern. Aber ich glaube, das jetzt wieder für ne Woche oder 2 Schluss ist mit Gewichtsabnahme. Kann ja nicht dauernd so weitergehen.....

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## rav3n. (26. Juli 2008)

So, klinke ich mich hier jetzt auch mal ein^^

 21.07.2008:  93,6kg          Anfang
 22.07.2008:  93,4kg          - 200g
 23.07.2008:  93,1kg          - 300g
 24.07.2008: 92,6kg - 700g
 25.07.2008: 92,4kg    - 200g
 26.07.2008:  92,9kg   +500g 

Gestern hab ich (dooferweise) gesündigt, ne Tüte (400g, 22g Fett auf 100g, folglich 88g Fett insgesamt + ne Menge Zucker) M&M-artige Dinger über den Tag verteilt.

Abends war ich dann 45Min Biken + Joggen (30Min biken, 15Min joggen, dafür aber auch wirklich schweres Gelände und relativ schnell, mit km Zahlen kann ich leider nicht dienen, beim nächsten mal), später ein wenig Fussball und dann noch später abends 30 Min. eine Mischung aus Liegestützen, Sit-ups und Hanteltraining.
Frage: Bestehen die 500g nur aus dem Süsskram (oder evlt. noch mehr und ich habe es durch das Training nur verringert) oder hat da der eventuelle Muskelzuwachs seine Finger drin?

Als Nahrunsumstellung/Diät halte ich mich an folgendes:
"Morgens viele Kohlenhydrate, kein Eiweiß und wenig Fett
Mittags viel Eiweiß, beschränkt Kohlenhydrate und wenig Fett
Abends möglichst nur Eiweiß, keine Kohlenhydrate und sehr wenig Fett."
Was so ja auch ganz vernünftig ist.
Zusätzlich trinke ich fleißig Grapefruit-Saft^^
Und mache Dinner cancelling (meine Güte, diese Fachausdrücke), lasse also das Abendessen weg, und hab auch kein Prob mit.
 [FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]

 [/FONT]


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln und Pülverchen halte ich noch viel weniger. Hat m.M.n nichts mit natürlicher Ernährung zu tun.



Eine reine Frage der Definition was natürliche Ernährung ist.
Schau auf die Verpackung und Dein Einkaufskorb bleibt recht leer bei "natürlicher" Ernährung.
Powergels und Energieriegel stehen aber fast bei keinem Biker zur Diskussion, außer der Leibkoch radelt mit.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2008)

rav3n. schrieb:


> Frage: Bestehen die 500g nur aus dem Süsskram (oder evlt. noch mehr und ich habe es durch das Training nur verringert) oder hat da der eventuelle Muskelzuwachs seine Finger drin



Na ja, also ausschließlich Fett wird das schon nicht sein.  Eher mehr Mageninhalt, eingelagertes Wasser,... Ich würde mir da keinen Kopf machen.
Was ich ein bisschen krass finde ist:


rav3n. schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich (dooferweise) gesündigt, ne Tüte (*400g, 22g Fett auf 100g, folglich 88g Fett insgesamt + ne Menge Zucker*) M&M-artige Dinger über den Tag verteilt.



 Guck doch da nicht auch noch hin.  Guck ein bisschen auf die Kcal-Angabe, wäge ab "Geht oder geht nicht" und entscheide dann.  Man muss sich aber auch mal was gönnen. Ist halt die Frage, wo der Heißhunger herkam 
Mach dir keinen Kopf. So wie es aussieht, machst du doch eine Menge Sport, hast viel Variation drin und wirst schon irgendwann dein Ziel erreichen 
Wird schon alles werden. Nur nie den Spaß verlieren 

Viel Erfolg und ein angenehmes Wochende wünsche ich,
Kai


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juli 2008)

rav3n. schrieb:


> Frage: Bestehen die 500g nur aus dem Süsskram (oder evlt. noch mehr und ich habe es durch das Training nur verringert) oder hat da der eventuelle Muskelzuwachs seine Finger drin?
> 
> Als Nahrunsumstellung/Diät halte ich mich an folgendes:
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT]"Morgens viele Kohlenhydrate, kein Eiweiß und wenig Fett
> ...



Also die Komma-Stellen würde ich auf 'ner Waage zukleben.
Wer schon mit Gramm-Zählen anfängt. Iß 'ne Packung Wick (zuckerfrei), das wirkt so abführend daß Du locker ein Pfund weniger wiegst. Und, würdeste das einen Erfolg nennen?
Muskelzuwachs ist es sicher nicht. 
Die dümmste Ernährungskombi ist KH+Fett (Schokoriegel, Pizza, Pasta mit fetter Soße). KH werden sofort zur Energiegewinnung hinzugezogen und das Fett eingelagert. Mehr Fett = mehr Wassereinlagerung = schwerer.
Wer unterm Strich bei erhöhten Gewicht den Gürtel enger schnallen muß, hat Fett verloren und Muskeln gewonnen.
Und, auf Eiweiß am Morgen würde ich definitiv nicht verzichten, da der Körper kein Eiweiß speichern kann und nur noch daß in den Muskeln da ist. Und da er Proteine braucht, nimmt er die aus den Muskeln (katabole Phase). Versuch über den Tag verteilt gleichbleibend Eiweiß zuzuführen. Überschüßiges Eiweiß scheidet der Körper über den Urin aus. 
Als Faustformel: 1,5g Eiweiß/kg Körpermasse für Muskelerhalt und den Otto-Normal-Sportler.
Fruchtsäfte, egal welcher, sind flüssige KH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (26. Juli 2008)

@ Trailhunter

habe ja auch nichts gegen Powerbars / Gels gesagt. Aber dann mit Eiweißdrinks, Proteinshakes etc. nachzuhelfen, kanns doch auch nicht sein.

Aber jedem das seine ! 
Wenn man erfolgreich abnehmen will, muß man seine Ernährung dauerhaft umstellen. Und will man sein Leben lang solche Shakes etc. zu sich nehmen ?

Gruß


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> @ Trailhunter
> 
> habe ja auch nichts gegen Powerbars / Gels gesagt. Aber dann mit Eiweißdrinks, Proteinshakes etc. nachzuhelfen, kanns doch auch nicht sein.
> 
> ...



Was heißt ein Leben lang? Ist ja nicht so daß die Shakes nicht schmecken. Und ich werde die auch in Zukunft trinken, allein weil ich noch gar nicht alle geschmacksrichtungen durch habe. 
Ein Proteinshake ergo Eiweißdrink ist nix anderes als Aufnahme an Eiweiß mit hoher Wertigkeit. Wollte man das mit der normalen Ernährung zu sich nehmen, muß man alles andere mit in Kauf nehmen. 200g Eiweiß wären über 1kg Rindfleisch mit seinen ganzen negativen Eigenschaften.
Und wer Energieriegel ißt kann auch nach dem Training einen leckeren Proteinshake trinken. Ob nun Pulver oder in gepresster Form. Letztendlich das selbe.
Und, ich will nicht mehr abnehmen. Für mich gehören die Shakes zu meiner umgestellten Ernährung dazu.
Jeder legt sich doch auf einen für sich tragbaren Leistungslevel fest. Für viele reicht das biken auf Forstautobahnen, anderen ist kein Singetrail zu schwierig. Um so höher die Anforderungen um so leistungsfähiger sollte auch das Equipment sein. Fängt beim Bike an und hört beim Körper auf. Und irgendwann kommt man mit der "normalen" Ernährung da nimmer aus. Und normal ist unserer Gesellschaft was die Masse macht. Und so wie Michaela Schaffrath fast gesellschaftsfähig in den Medien, also fast normal, geworden ist, sind es Proteinshakes in der Ernährung noch nicht. 
Und wenn schon "unnatürlich", dann lieber anders als der Großteil der Bevölkerung.


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juli 2008)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, da mußte googlen.


so bin ich auch mit anderen schon aneinandergrasselt. ich finde, du kannst nicht einfach mal so eine aussage in den raum stellen, weil sie populär ist. kann ja sein, dass mehr muskelmasse den grundumsatz erhöht ... aber macht das ein magnum mandel aus? ich glaube nicht. deswegen sind solche pauschal nachgeplapperten statements nicht mein ding so. und dann soll ich noch selber googeln. nicht falsch verstehen! klar wird der grundumsatz erhöht, aber die meisten gehen dann davon aus, dass sie nach 4 wochen ein ganzes steak damit egalisieren. und sowas mag ich dann nicht. ich hoffe, du verstehst das.



Trailhunter schrieb:


> Na besonders groß sind die Kenianer ja nicht gerade und bei der Leichtathletik sieht man diesen Unterschied am deutlichsten.


hier haben wir beide ein missverständnis: klar sind die kenianer da führend. aber mir ging es doch gerade darum, dass auch beim dauerlauf ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) ein überdurchschnittlich großer sportler sehr mager aussehen würde, wenn er mit gleicher watt/kg antreten würde.



Nickensen schrieb:


> Bis auf die Flusskrebse esse ich nix davon. Mein Problem ist, das ich auf Quark gar nicht klar komme, keine Äpfel, Pfirsiche, Kiwis & Ananas essen kann - Allergie.
> Somit fällt bei mir vieles weg. Und leider auch keine Walnüsse


 boah ... DAS ist ja echt mist  bei so ner einschränkung hätte ich dann aber auch probleme mit der abwechslung. wie geschrieben: meins liest sich nur hardcore, ist es in natura aber gar nicht. passt alles sehr geschmeidig in den tagesablauf rein. wie ein schweizer uhrwerk.



Nickensen schrieb:


> Von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln und Pülverchen halte ich noch viel weniger. Hat m.M.n nichts mit natürlicher Ernährung zu tun.


schnelle aminos vor und nach dem training sind doch ok. ausserdem muss man nicht immer was essen. und in relation zu echter nahrung auch noch günstiger. ich misch mir meine proteine in den kaffee. schokogeschmack.


----------



## Nickensen (26. Juli 2008)

EDIT - @ Trailhunter...

Ok - da haste Recht. Muß auch dazu sagen, das meine Erfahrungen mit Eiweißshakes, die wirklich sehr gut schmecken, gute zehn Jahre her sind. Damals war ich in einem Fitnessstudio mit 120 kg angemeldet und die haben mit das Zeug + Weightgainer verabreicht. Und das war totaler Blödsinn ! Sollte da meine Meinung auch mal korrigieren.

Und das Du, der nicht mehr abnehmen muß/will, das zur Unterstützung nach/vor "harten" Einsätzen nimmst, ist auch völlig OK. 
In meinem Falle ist das noch zu früh, denke ich. Vorallem weil es so gut schmeckt....
Mir ist es bis jetzt auch noch nicht passiert, das ich an Unterversorgung z.B. während einer Tour zu leiden hatte. Auch nach 4 Stunden intensivem biken nicht. Vorrausgesetz ich trinke genug. Anscheinend schleppe ich noch soviel an Energiereserven in meinem Körper rum, das ich keine Reigel oder ähnlichem brauche, obwohl ich mich schon oft an meine Grenzen gebracht habe. Wird aber sicherlich noch kommen. 
Bin ja noch nicht so lange im "Game". 

Denke das wir das jetzt geklärt haben. Macht hier immer wieder Spaß.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Nickensen (26. Juli 2008)

@ Rossi

Das ist es eben - alle schreien immer noch OBST ! Aber wenn das zu grÃ¶Ãten Teilen wegfÃ¤llt.....und ich kaufe mir bestimmt nicht dauernd "Flugmangos" fÃ¼r 4 â¬ das StÃ¼ck. 

Ich muÃ einfach in meinen Kopf kriegen, das *VIEL* essen *NICHT* die tollste BeschÃ¤ftigung der Welt ist ! (neben biken & xxxxx) 
Wenn das mal irgendwann im Hirn ankommt wird es auch leichter. Aber wenn man sein bisheriges Leben z.B. morgens 4 - 6 BrÃ¶tchen gegessen hat, mittags 3 Teller Pasta mit fett KÃ¤se, 1 TÃ¼te Chips + 1 TÃ¼te Haribo etc. und abends noch ne groÃe Pizza und und und fÃ¤llt einem das nach 4 Monaten immer noch sehr schwer. Deshalb bin ich auch so erstaunt (und auch ein wenig stolz) das das bis jetzt so gut klappt. Liegt aber garantiert daran, das ich jetzt endgÃ¼ltig das Biken fÃ¼r mich entdeckt habe. Und das gebe ich nicht nochmal auf.


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juli 2008)

und jetzt werd ich mal ein nachmittagsnickerchen machen. nach dem aufstehen dann ein protein-käffchen anrühren und 3 stunden kraftausdauer fahren. 

guten nachmittag


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juli 2008)

@x-rossi

Was willste denn da genau jetzt hier lesen? Wieviel Gramm mehr Muskelmasse wieviel kcal im einzelnen verbrennen? Was bringt das? Ob Du bei 3kg mehr Körpergewicht und gleichbleibenden KFA zwei Kugeln Eis mehr essen kannst, weil die sich plus/minus Null in der Energiebilanz dann wiederspiegeln?
Dafür sind die Menschen zu verschieden und haben auch jeder für sich eine viel zu unterschiedliche Stoffwechselvergangenheit.
Die Aussage, so pauschal wie sie auch sein mag ist nunmal die, daß eine erhöhte Muskelmasse einfach mehr kcal benötigt, und dies allein nur zum Erhalt. Damit gibt man doch jemanden mehr in die Hand als wenn man hier Formeln aufzählt.
Und nach 4 Wochen sind in der Stoffwechselumstellung vernachlässigbar. Wer meint nach 4 Wochen und reduzierter Körpermasse, dann wieder zuschlagen zu können. Bitte, der/die haben es nicht verstanden. Die Rechnung kommt prompt.

Dito, ich geh jetzt a bissl ins Studio pumpen. Wegens dem Grundumsatz. ;-)


----------



## ibinsnur (26. Juli 2008)

mein ziel sind 70 kg - danach gehts wieder richtung muskelaufbau - und ich möchte dann bei 73 kg bleiben.


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juli 2008)

sei mir nicht böse:





Trailhunter schrieb:


> Ein Muskelzuwachs bedeutet auch einen höheren Grundumsatz, ...


das ist einfach pauschal und kann einfache gemüter verwirren  so eine aussage ohne zahlen sind zu pauschal, weil populär. du kannst das gesamte forum über die sufu dazu durchforsten: jeder behauptet den inhalt sehr gerne aber keiner nennt eine zahl.

ein größerer eimer bedeutet auch mehr wasser! es wird aber immer wieder leute geben die sich jetzt freuen, mit einem hub eimer eine ganze badewanne füllen zu können - und diese werden am ende einfach nicht verstehen, warum sie das nicht mit einem hub geschafft haben. schließlich behauptet das ganze forum eindeutig, dass ein größerer eimer auch mehr wasser bedeutet.

beim fettverbrennen ist es doch umso schwieriger nachzuvollziehen, wieviel fett man real verbrennt. beim eimer wasser sieht man das doch ganz genau und zieht sofort seine schlüsse. aber bei der fettverbrennung ... 



Trailhunter schrieb:


> Was willste denn da genau jetzt hier lesen? Wieviel Gramm mehr Muskelmasse wieviel kcal im einzelnen verbrennen?


JAAAA! 



Trailhunter schrieb:


> Was bringt das? Ob Du bei 3kg mehr Körpergewicht und gleichbleibenden KFA zwei Kugeln Eis mehr essen kannst, weil die sich plus/minus Null in der Energiebilanz dann wiederspiegeln?


denn nur so weiß ich dann GANZ SICHER und GANZ GENAU, dass ich in zukunft nur ein oder zwei kugeln eis mehr essen darf, statt 2-3 schnitzel.



Trailhunter schrieb:


> Die Aussage, so pauschal wie sie auch sein mag ist nunmal die, daß eine erhöhte Muskelmasse einfach mehr kcal benötigt, und dies allein nur zum Erhalt. Damit gibt man doch jemanden mehr in die Hand als wenn man hier Formeln aufzählt.


du scharlatan stürzt dumme dicke doch nur noch weiter an den rand des wahnsinns! "was!?- trailhunter hat doch gesagt, mehr muskeln verbrennen mehr. warum nehme ich dann nicht ab, sondern eher zu?" 



Trailhunter schrieb:


> Wer meint nach 4 Wochen und reduzierter Körpermasse, dann wieder zuschlagen zu können. Bitte, der/die haben es nicht verstanden. Die Rechnung kommt prompt.


eine berechnung kann nur gemacht werden, wenn alle eingaben vorhanden sind und nach regeln vorgegangen wird. und am schluss muss links genau so viel stehen, wie rechts.

aber wieviel mehr auf der linken seite ist gibst du nicht preis, also kann auch kein interessierter etwas mit so einer aussage anfangen.

mehr = mehr. ich glaube, soweit kommt jeder. aber wieviel mehr, dass bleibt die aussage einfach schuldig.

-

und jetzt muss ich aber los, sonst komme ich noch im dunklen heim.


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juli 2008)

puuh - gerade noch rechtzeitig heim gekommen. 85 km in 3 stunden. mit dem mtb, gelle. morgen das gleiche dann in 4,5 stunden lang. wird eine harte einheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> puuh - gerade noch rechtzeitig heim gekommen. 85 km in 3 stunden. mit dem mtb, gelle. morgen das gleiche dann in 4,5 stunden lang. wird eine harte einheit.



Ich find, das solltest Du unbedingt feiern.


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juli 2008)

ja, aber nicht mehr heute.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ja, aber nicht mehr heute.



Mache Dir jeden Tag zum Feiertag! Wenn dann noch ein guter Redner für diesen passenden Rahmen gefunden wird, rundet es das Bild förmlich grandios ab!


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juli 2008)

soll der redner den schwerpunkt der rede dann eher auf die zurückgelegte distanz innerhalb der zeit, oder die rechtzeitige heimkehr vor der dunkelheit legen?


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> soll der redner den schwerpunkt der rede dann eher auf die zurückgelegte distanz innerhalb der zeit, oder die rechtzeitige heimkehr vor der dunkelheit legen?



Ich denke, das ist dem Redner seit Anbeginn seiner Vorträge hier in diesem Thread doch verhältnismäßig lulu oder?

Hauptsache reden! Das geht immer.

So, ich muss jetzt noch unbedingt 8m Richtung Klo und dann 4m Richtung Bett und verbrenne dabei wahrscheinlich gefühlte 2 Kal.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Juli 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist dem Redner seit Anbeginn seiner Vorträge hier in diesem Thread doch verhältnismäßig lulu oder?
> 
> Hauptsache reden! Das geht immer.
> 
> ...


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juli 2008)

harharhar, ich erfasse erst jetzt den tieferen sinn deines pamphlets. doch sei dir gewahr: es bedarf schon einer bäckerin und nicht nur eines brötchens, um das vorhaben erfolgreich zu vollenden.

träum süß!

edit/ ohne smileys geht hier nix, wa?


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juli 2008)

@ Trailhunter: sorry, dass ich dich damit noch einmal nerven muss:



Trailhunter schrieb:


> Ein Muskelzuwachs bedeutet auch einen höheren Grundumsatz, ...
> 
> @x-rossi
> 
> Was willste denn da genau jetzt hier lesen? Wieviel Gramm mehr Muskelmasse wieviel kcal im einzelnen verbrennen? Was bringt das? Ob Du bei 3kg mehr Körpergewicht und gleichbleibenden KFA zwei Kugeln Eis mehr essen kannst, weil die sich plus/minus Null in der Energiebilanz dann wiederspiegeln?


wie hart und diszipliniert muss jeder ein jahr lang trainieren (auch noch ganzkörper; an den beinen alleine sind 3 kg pro jahr nicht drin) um 3 kg muskelmasse aufzubauen?

nach diesem online-rechner bringen 3 kg mehr masse 100 kcal mehr grundumsatz.

deswegen finde ich die aussage "mehr masse = mehr umsatz" irreführend, auch wenn sie stimmt. 

jedoch steht der trainingsaufwand in keinem vernünftigen verhältnis zum erzielten höheren grundumsatz.

1 jahr hart pumpen, anschließend 2 kugeln eis mehr essen können. na, dann bin ich diesesmal der meinung: soll jeder selber entscheiden, ob sich dieser aufwand lohnt.

eine zweite meinung irgendwer?


----------



## SSaM85 (27. Juli 2008)

öhm ja, du hast vergessen, dass man hart weiter trainieren muss um diese muskelmasse auch zu behalten. Und zwar so hart, dass du dann täglich locker 500kcal mehr verbrennst im Schnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (27. Juli 2008)

öhm ja, habe ich nicht vergessen. 

weiterhin beziehst du die 500 kcal wohl auch wieder auf ein zu erzielendes defizit, welches man jedoch durch unbedachte fressorgien locker wieder negieren kann. hartes training bedeutet also nicht gleich ein energiedefizit am ende des tages, SSaM85. 

wie kommt es eigentlich, dass sich so viele auf pauschalaussagen berufen, diese jedoch nicht in einen gesunden kontext bringen können?

deswegen schreibe ich ja: alles richtig und intelligent, was Trailhunter da über "mehr masse = mehr grundumsatz" schreibt. ABER: als motivationsaussage ist sie völlig irrelevant.

wer trainiert, trainiert nicht wegen des grundumsatzes. und auch bei hartem training muss der trainierende mehr oder weniger auf eine ausgewogene ernährung achten.

finde ich interessant, dass so was einfaches für einige so schwer begreifbar ist.

also nochmal: nix gegen Trailhunter als person oder seinen geschriebenen nhalten, die sehr wohl bedacht und generell nachvollziehbar sind. was mich stört, ist das festhalten an pauschalaussagen, gerade, wenn diese dann noch in einen falschen kontext gesetzt werden. 

"mehr masse = mehr grundumsatz" kann nicht als motivationsaussage gebraucht werden, wenn man die dazu führenden umstände konkret beleuchtet.


----------



## Nickensen (27. Juli 2008)

...negieren......jetzt haut er aber auf die kacke.....


----------



## SSaM85 (27. Juli 2008)

Nene mit den 500 kcal meinte ich kein Energiedefizit, das war einfch ne willkürliche Zahl.

Ein steigender Grundumsatz ist ein positiver Nebeneffekt vom Training (wenn man es überhaupt als positiv bezeichnen kann, da man ja auch mehr Hunger hat) sollte aber halt nicht das Ziel sein, weil da die Fortschritte wirklich viel zu langsam vorangehen.

Da kann man sich auch 20kg Fett zulegen dann steigt der Grundumsatz auch


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juli 2008)

schön jetzt, dass wir alle uns wieder verstehen


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin gespannt wie es mir morgen geht. 
Tour heute ist etwas ausgeartet. Waren dann insgesamt knapp 70 km, gut 800 Hm in knapp 4,5 Stunden. 
Bei der Rückfahrt hab ich den Puls ums Verrecken nicht mehr runter gekriegt.

Prognose: Entweder es haut mich morgen völlig aus den Socken oder es geht mir blendend. 

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Antiloppe (27. Juli 2008)

Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Sonntag 08.06.2008 - 82,7 kg (-1,1)
Sonntag 15.07.2008 - 82,5 kg (-0,2)
Montag 23.06.2008 - 81,9 kg (-0,6)
Samstag 28.06.2008 - 82,5 kg (+0,6)
Samstag 05.07.2008 - 81,5 kg (-1,0)
Samstag 12.07.2008 - 81,9 kg (+0,4)
Samstag 19.07.2008 - 80,0 kg (-1,9)
Samstag 26.07.2008 - 80,1 kg (+0,1)

War die letzte Male beim Sport völlig schlapp und ko. Auch als es noch kälter war. Erste Idee ich werde krank, aber selbst nach einer 2 stündigen Radtour im Regen bin ich nicht wirklich krank geworden.

Neue Idee: Zu wenig Regeneration in letzter zeit und vielleicht ein wenig Übertraining?

Also Lösung nächste Woche einfach mal null Sport und dann mal schauen. Daher ne Frage an die Erfahrenden hier. Bei so einer Regenerationswoche wirklich gar kein Sport? Also nix laufen und biken schon klar. Aber was mit Kraftraining? Das auch nicht?


Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. Juli 2008)

@Antiloppe: Ich würde sagen: Hör auf dein Gefühl!
Ich hatte auch shconmal das Gefühl, einfach ausgepowert zu sein. Allerdings - GANZ ohne Sport halt ichs auch kaum aus ;-)
Mir hat es dann gut getan, einfach ein bisschen zu schwimmen. Mal ohne Bahnenzählen etc!
Oder geh einfach spazieren! Bewegung an der frischen Luft ist immer gut...


----------



## Antiloppe (27. Juli 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Antiloppe: Ich würde sagen: Hör auf dein Gefühl!
> Ich hatte auch shconmal das Gefühl, einfach ausgepowert zu sein. Allerdings - GANZ ohne Sport halt ichs auch kaum aus ;-)
> Mir hat es dann gut getan, einfach ein bisschen zu schwimmen. Mal ohne Bahnenzählen etc!
> Oder geh einfach spazieren! Bewegung an der frischen Luft ist immer gut...



Na ja bewegung hat man ja eh. Ich muss ja auch irgendwie zur Arbeit kommen, einkaufen. 

Die Frage war ob Kraftraining so anders ist von der Belastung, dass man das machen kann oder lieber nicht. Klar ausprobieren und auf mein Gefühl kann ich immer, aber wollte mal ne Einschätzung. 

Antiloppe


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juli 2008)

@ LauraPeter87: na also, und das gar nicht mal so schlecht  (ich tippe ausserdem auf "blendend")

@ Antiloppe: bei übertraining ist es sinnvoller, eine woche mal gar nichts zu machen.

regenerationswochen werden gesetzt, um nach periodisiertem training, bei dem die trainingsumfänge und -intensitäten gesteigert wurden, zu superkompensieren. vor einer regenerationswoche fährt man entweder eine anspruchsvolle tour, einen wettbewerb oder setzt im training neue, höhere reize. während einer regenerationswoche verbringt man knapp 50-60% der aufgewendeten zeit der vorwoche im training und die intensität ist auch auf den gleichen wert reduziert.


----------



## frichte1 (27. Juli 2008)

So eine kurze Rückmeldung von mir.

bin soeben vom Kanada Urlaub zurückgekommen. An LowCarb war da nicht zu denken vor allem nicht da wir bei Verwandten wohnten und jeder wollte uns einladen und mit uns essen gehen.

Naja die vorsichtige Schätzung sind 5 kg Gewichtszunahme. Davon 3 kg Wasser auf Grund der Kohlenhydrate (die werde ich aber binnen 3 Tagen wieder los) und 2 kg Fett ... was mich wieder 4 Wochen zurückwirft.

Naja immerhin kann ich sagen ich hab mich zusammengerissen und beim Essen wirklich aufgepasst. Mitte der Woche werde ich beim Training mal die Waage besuchen und dann kommt die bittere Erkenntnis. Maßband und Kalipper zur Fettbestimmung liegen schon neben mir. vielliecht kann ich mich heute noch durchringen.

das wars vorerst .. bis später

P.S. wenn sich jemand zu dick fühlt kann ich einen Ausflug nach Kanada (südlicher Teil) oder die USA nur empfehlen danach fühlt man sich gleich viel besser


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. Juli 2008)

@frichte1: Ich glaub das würd mir mal ganz gut tun


----------



## frichte1 (27. Juli 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @frichte1: Ich glaub das würd mir mal ganz gut tun



Ernsthaft ... wir saßen in Niagara Falls (Grenze zwischen Kanada und USA) fast 2h rum weil unsere Verwandschaft uns was besonderes zeigen wollte. Und was macht man wenn man sich alles angesehen hat und sich langweilt ... genau man schaut sich die Leute genauer an. Und mit jeder Person die da an dir vorbeikommt fühlst du dich schlanker und hübscher und fragst dich wie man um gottes willen so etwas anziehen kann (eng, kurz, knapp, ...) ... haben die hier keinen Spiegel???? 

echt spitze ...


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. Juli 2008)

Das klingt echt gut. Werde mir jetz mal im Internet Fotos von dicken Leuten anschauen - vielleicht hilft das auch


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (28. Juli 2008)

Antiloppe schrieb:


> Status:
> 
> Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
> -----------------------------
> ...



wäre gut zu wissen, wieviel Du trainiert hast.
Bei jedem Tag Training ist Übertraining durchaus möglich. Falls Du aber nur jeden zweiten Tag und dann auch nicht übermäßig hart trainiert hast würde ich Übertraining eher ausschließen.

Beim Krafttraining denke an die 48-Stunden Regel. (Der Körper braucht 2 Tage um neue Muskelstrukturen aufzubauen!)

Zum regenerieren gibt es ja auch "Regenerationstraining". Wenn einem das Laufen leichtfällt, kann das auch laufen sein. 
Radfahren kann man auf jeden Fall auch "locker" betreiben. 

Karli


----------



## rav3n. (28. Juli 2008)

[FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]Mo,21.07.2008:  93,6kg       Anfang[/FONT]
[FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]Di, 22.07.2008:  93,4kg       - 200g[/FONT]
[FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]Mi, 23.07.2008:  93,1kg       - 300g[/FONT]
 [FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]Do, 24.07.2008:92,6kg - 700g[/FONT]
[FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]Fr, 25.07.2008: 92,4kg       - 200g[/FONT]
[FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]Sa, 26.07.2008:  92,9kg         + 500g [/FONT]
[FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]So, 27.07.2008:  92,6kg       - 300g [/FONT]
[FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]
Mo, 28.07.2008:  92,2kg       - 400g[/FONT]


[FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]Yeah. Bin jetzt schon besser wie vor 2 Monaten^^
@Antiloppe: Merke: Von Regen, nassen Haaren, nassen Füßen usw. wird man nicht krank (Also ich meine jetzt Schnupfen). Das machen immernoch die Viren, nasse Haare usw. erhöhen nur  das Risiko den Virus zu bekommen.
Was allerdings sein kann, ist (hatte ich auch) das man aufgrund ständigen Wetterumschwungs Kopfschmerzen bekommt und sich schlapp fühlt.
 [/FONT]


----------



## Hannoveraner (28. Juli 2008)

hi,

habe hier schon ein bissel mitgelesen und die letzten seiten mal grob überflogen. da ich meine ernährung nun auch umstellen will und weniger kh zu mir nehmen möchte ist ja die logische schlussfolgerung getreide-produkte wegzulassen. wie sieht es denn mit kartoffeln aus? man hört und liest ja das diese eben viele kh enthalten. 
was esst ihr denn z.B. auf der arbeit? da bietet sich ja so nen belegtes brot eigentlich an und nur von obst und quark ernähren ist ja auch nicht so der bringer. vlt habt ihr ja ein paar tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (28. Juli 2008)

du kannst dir in dieser tabelle sortieren lassen, wo überall wieviele kh drin sind:

http://www.index-essen.de/cgi-bin/tabelle.cgi

was ich so esse, hast du ja wahrscheinlich schon gelesen. tipps habe ich somit leider keine speziellen für dich.


----------



## Hannoveraner (28. Juli 2008)

danke schonmal


----------



## luitinto (28. Juli 2008)

Obwohl ich auch die Berardi Ernährung, genannt Precision Nutrition, gerade teste, wo man KH wie Getreide, Reis und Kartoffeln weglässt(ausser nach dem Training) und nur KH in Form von Obst und Gemüse isst, glaube ich nicht wirklich daran, daß man abnimmt mit einer Low Carb Diät.
Ich glaube es ist alles Quatsch und man kann auch mit einer High carb/Low Protein Diät abnehmen. Siehe Asiaten, wie zB Bruce Lee, der viel Reis gegessen hat.

Ich glaub der Hauptgrund, daß mancher mit einer Low Carb Diät abnímmt, liegt daran, daß er weniger Kalorien zu sich nimmt.


----------



## Porzer (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das Jahr ist ja nun fast wieder um und ich frage mich ob ich wohl so spät noch einsteigen kann.

Da ich erst seit kurzem ernsthaft Fahrrad fahre habe ich mich vorher nicht mit Fahrrad-Foren beschäftigt und bin daher erst vor kurzem auf Euer Forum gestoßen. 

Ich finde die Idee mit dem öffentlich machen der Ziele super und denke das dies echt einen positiven Einfluß auf die Motivation haben kann. 

Wie man sieht haben einige hier ja auch schon heftig das Gewicht reduziert. 

Also, wenn es nicht zu spät ist würde ich mich gerne noch anschließen, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere einen Tip für mich.


Gruß aus Mainz

Patrick


----------



## Mareskan (28. Juli 2008)

Porzer schrieb:


> das Jahr ist ja nun fast wieder um und ich frage mich ob ich wohl so spät noch einsteigen kann.



moin Porzer,

zum Einsteigen ist es nie zu spät. Ich für meinen Teil habe dank der vielen Tips und lieben Worte hier knapp 15 Kilo abgenommen und halte das Gewicht von 74 kg seit einigen Monaten.

Also nur Mut und viel Erfolg beim Abnehmen!

Grüße
Freddy


----------



## Hannoveraner (28. Juli 2008)

luitinto schrieb:


> Obwohl ich auch die Berardi Ernährung, genannt Precision Nutrition, gerade teste, wo man KH wie Getreide, Reis und Kartoffeln weglässt(ausser nach dem Training) und nur KH in Form von Obst und Gemüse isst, ...



hast du da auch ein paar weiterführende links zu?


----------



## SSaM85 (28. Juli 2008)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> habe hier schon ein bissel mitgelesen und die letzten seiten mal grob überflogen. da ich meine ernährung nun auch umstellen will und weniger kh zu mir nehmen möchte ist ja die logische schlussfolgerung getreide-produkte wegzulassen. wie sieht es denn mit kartoffeln aus? man hört und liest ja das diese eben viele kh enthalten.
> was esst ihr denn z.B. auf der arbeit? da bietet sich ja so nen belegtes brot eigentlich an und nur von obst und quark ernähren ist ja auch nicht so der bringer. vlt habt ihr ja ein paar tipps.



Kartoffeln weglassen? Die mögen zwar viele KH haben, machen aber auch ordentlich satt- besser als irgendetwas was dir kaum Sättigung bringt.

Und solange du es nicht übertreibst ist es verdammt schwer durch die Kartoffeln dick zu werden- viel mehr das drumherum was du dann zu den Kartoffeln isst macht dich dick.


----------



## luitinto (28. Juli 2008)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> hast du da auch ein paar weiterführende links zu?



Einmal Precision Nutrition, was das nicht gerade billige Programm von John Berardi ist:
http://www.precisionnutrition.com/system.html

Dann die Website vom Autor:
http://www.johnberardi.com/

Und hier ein Buch von ihm, wo ich gelesen habe, wenn man das hat kann man sich das teure Precision Nutrition eigentlich sparen:
http://www.amazon.com/Metabolism-Ad...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1217278304&sr=8-1

Berardi hat 10 Regeln, die man einhalten soll, um angeblich zum Erfolg zu kommen und dann soll man nach ein Paar Monaten nochmal Finetuning machen. Hier stehen die 10 Regeln:
http://www.svyfl.com/forums/showthread.php?p=270

Ich teste das gerade ein wenig umzu sehen ob da was dran ist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juli 2008)

Porzer schrieb:


> Also, wenn es nicht zu spät ist würde ich mich gerne noch anschließen,


Das tut mir leid. Die Frist ist leider heute um 22:00Uhr abgelaufen.
Kleiner Scherz 

Was hast denn so an Maßen anzubieten?

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wir haben Juli! Nix mit "das Jahr geht gegen Ende"  Für dich hat es außerdem gerade erst angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rav3n. (29. Juli 2008)

*"Morgens* (z.B. 7.00 Uhr) auf jeden Fall frühstücken. Dabei ist es wichtig, viele Kohlenhydrate (ein Teil uach in Zucker Form) zu sich zu nehmen. Eiweiß und Fett tunlichst vermeiden am Morgen.

z.B dies essen (Morgens): 
- Brötchen mit Marmelade, Nutella oder ähnlichem
- Obst
- Saft (möglichst Direktsaft / 1 Glas maximum)
- Roggenbrot
- Gemüse (nach Bedarf)
- Nudeln (Klingt bescheuert, ist aber auch möglich^^)

Dies Morgens vermeiden

- Eier
- Milch
- Sämtliche typischen fleischigen Brotauflagen (Salami usw.)
- Kein Käse
- Fettiges


WICHTIG: Fünf Stunden pausieren. Der Insulinspiegel muss wieder sinken.


*Mittags* (ca. 12.00 Uhr) möglichst viel Eiweiße wenig Kohlenhydrate und möglichst wenig Fette.

z.B. dies Essen (Mittags):

- Fisch (Fettige Fische sind in kleinen Mengen problemlos, da Omega-3 Fettsäuren wünschenswert sind)
- Sämtliche Milchprodukte (Darunter auch Käse)
- Obst (in nicht übertriebenen Mengen)
- Gemüse (nach Bedarf)
- Geringe Mengen Roggenbrot (Fleischige Brotauflagen in kleinen Mengen ok. Kochschinken ist in auch in größeren Mengen in Ordnung, da viel Eiweiß und wenig Fett)
- Mageres Fleich ist willkommen, wie Hänchenbrustfilets

Dies Mittags vermeiden:

- Zuckerhaltige Getränke (auch Säfte nur in geringen Mengen)
- Süsskram besser aus dem Weg gehen. 
- Weizenbrot
- Nudelprodukte nur in geringen Mengen


WICHTIG: Möglichst 5 Stunden pausieren. Wieder die Sache mit dem Insulinspiegel.



*Abends* (17.00 Uhr - maximal 18.30 uhr) KEINERLEI Kohlenhydrate zu sich nehmen. Das Abendessen ist der wichtigste Teil, damit man hiermit Erfolge erzielt. Am besten versuchen sich auf Eiweißhaltige Lebensmittel zu beschränken. Fett nur in geringen Mengen.

z.B. dies Essen (Abneds):

- Milchprodukte
- Gemüse
- Halt alles mit Eweiß und wenig Kohlenhydraten.
- Mageres Fleisch ist möglich (hier aber auf die Kohlenhydrate und Fettgehalt achten)

Vermeiden:

- BROT (klingt beim "abendbrot" seltsam, lässt sich aber nicht vermeiden^^)
- Zuckerhaltige Getränke
- Säfte
- Obst
- Süsskram
- Fettiges Fleisch

Nach 19.00 Uhr NICHTS mehr Essen. Nur Wasser und Tee Trinken. Sobald man sich nun schlafen legt, beginnt der Körper extremst Fett abzubauen (bis zu 70g in der Nacht), da keinerlei Kohlenhydspeicher mehr vorhanden sind.

________________________________________________

Wie kann man die Erfoge vergrössern:

- Nur Wasser, Tee oder auch Kaffee (wenns nicht anders geht, aber ohne Zucker) trinken. Saft nur Morgens ein Glas (250ml)
- Kein Alkohol
- Süsskram vermeiden. Nur süsse Brotaufstriche Morgens.
- SPORT (der größte Faktor selbstverständlich^^)
- Langsam Essen. Damit das Sättigungsgefühl einsetzt, bevor man sich "vollgestopft" hat.
- Viel Schlaf
- Fast Food nur gelegentlich und nicht zu spät.
- 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag mit 5 Stunden Pause dazwischen. Wer zwichendurch zulangt, versaut das Ergebnis. ;-)

Das ist im übrigen keine Diät oder so ein Schwachsinn, sondern eine komplette Nahrungsumstellung. Damit werden negative Effekte umgangen (nachträgliches zunhemen). Ideal wäre es, dies sein Ganzes Leben beizubehalten. Wenn man gewichtsmäßig wieder im Ideal ist, kann man die "Faustregel" (die ich gleich nenne) auch etwas lockern.


*Fautregel:

Morgens viele Kohlenhydrate, kein Eiweiß und wenig Fett
Mittags viel Eiweiß, beschränkt Kohlenhydrate und wenig Fett
Abends möglichst nur Eiweiß, keine Kohlenhydtare und sehr wenig Fett.*

Wenn man sich etwas mit Lebensmittel beschäftig, braucht man eigentlich nur den letzten fettgedruckten Tei dises Textes zu behalten. Danach kann man sich richten. Man kann sich einen Ernährungsplan mit dieser Regel aufstellen. Dann kann man auch darauf achten möglichst ausgewogen zu essen."


Daran halt ich mich größtenteils. Dazu trinke ich eig. täglich viel Wasser (auch mit Zitronensaft oder Grapefruitsaft) und treibe viel Sport. Manchmal lasse ich auch das Abendessen weg, nennt sich dann Dinner-cancelling und bringt eig. auch viel (und nein, man muss nicht hungern).
Was noch möglich wäre, sich an das wie oben beschrieben zu halten, aber mit "Steinzeit-Produkten"(Steinzeit-Diät). Das ist aber auch eig. keine Diät, sondern macht halt iwie einfach Sinn. Und nur natürliche, nicht grossartig weiterverarbeitete Nahrungsmittel einzunehmen. 
Was auch sehr cool ist, sind selbsgemachte Smoothies. Ich nehme meistens 1 Apfel, 1 Banane, etwas fettarme Milch, ein Eiswürfel und Zitronensaft zusammen und mix mir das dann zusammen. Ist dann ziemlich genau ein Glas. Sättigt super, schmeckt gut und ist leicht einzunehmen.

Wenn man mal ne Zeit lang nichtmehr so grosse Portionen isst, gewöhnt sich der Körper auch dran und ist damit zufrieden.

Bei funktionierts so aufjedenfall sehr gut.


----------



## Nickensen (29. Juli 2008)

> Nach 19.00 Uhr NICHTS mehr Essen.



Ist wiederlegt ! Ist sogar ungesund wenn man erst um 23.00 Uhr ins Bett geht. Und so macht das Leben auch keinen Spaß mehr. 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## tool (29. Juli 2008)

rav3n: wenn ich mich so ernähre, klappe ich schon zusammen, wenn ich mein Rad nur anschaue.


----------



## SSaM85 (29. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Ist wiederlegt ! Ist sogar ungesund wenn man erst um 23.00 Uhr ins Bett geht. Und so macht das Leben auch keinen Spaß mehr.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Daniel



Ich denke die Uhrzeit hängt natürlich von deinem Tagesablauf ab.

Die 19.00 sind ja keine feste Grenze sondern hängen davon ab, wann du aufstehst, schlafen gehst usw.

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe sollte man 2h vor dem schlafen gehen nichts mehr gegessen haben, damit der Körper mit der Verdauung nicht mehr soo beschäftigt ist.

Jedenfalls danke für die Zusammenfassung rav3n 

*edit* nur eins versteh ich nicht: wieso morgens kein eiweiß?


----------



## TedStryker71 (29. Juli 2008)

@ rav3n. - warum soll man denn Deiner Meinung oder besser Deinem Ernährungsplan nach morgens so extrem viel Kohlenhydrate essen und diese dann denn rest des Tages meiden? Macht es dann nicht direkt mehr Sinn komplett LowCarp zu fahren, denn dann unterbrichst Du auch morgens die "Fettverbrennung nicht so massiv"?
Und beim Frühstück Nutella und wenig Fett? Das hat 30g Fett auf 100g Masse. Dann doch lieber Hüttenkäse...... 
Bei LowCarp stellt der Körper durchgehend viel schneller auf Fettverbrennung um - da er ja kaum KH verwenden kann, das funktioniert auch bei Ausdauersport, teste das gerade seit 4 Wochen im Selbstversuch und bin recht zufrieden. 
Essenszeiten - es ist wichtig regelmäßige Mahlzeiten zu sich zu nehmen, ich gehe dabei eher von 5 Mahlzeiten als von den anvisierten 3 aus.


----------



## luitinto (29. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Ist wiederlegt ! Ist sogar ungesund wenn man erst um 23.00 Uhr ins Bett geht. Und so macht das Leben auch keinen Spaß mehr.
> 
> l



sind nicht *alle* Methoden irgendwie wiederlegt? Immer wenn ich mich an "Regeln" halten muss, wird es mir langweilig. 
Ich schrieb zwar, daß ich mich "experiment-artig" gerade auf die Berardi-Ernährung eingelassen habe, aber nur weil ich sehen will was dran ist. Dazu muss man sagen, daß ich nie übergewichtig in meinem Leben war.

Der Grund, daß ich nie im Leben Übergewicht hatte, hat mit zwei Faktoren zu tun: Ernährung und Sport.

Ich ernähre mich ausgewogen, vielseitig, esse viel Obst, Gemüse, Reis, Pasta und Meeresfisch. Ich esse auch regelmässig, Morgens, Mittags, Abends(mit kleinen Zwischenmahlzeiten) aber nicht zuviel. Ich esse so gut wie nie Süßigkeiten(obwohl es vorkommt) und nie Fertigfutter. Mein Essen ist so natürlich wie es geht(aber muss nicht BIO draufstehen).
Ich habe weder Nahrung je getrennt, noch wenig KH und viel Protein
gegessen(oder umgekehrt) und habe auch noch nie Mahlzeiten übersprungen oder gefastet.
Ich betreibe immer intensiv Sport: Schwimmen, Radfahren, Seilspringen, Krafttraining.
Meine Ernährungsform und Ernährungsweise ist leider ohne "Geheimwaffe", aber sie funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Juli 2008)

Nun ja, gewisse Regeln sind sicherlich net verkehrt aber wenn man sich nur dran halten soll dann ödet es einem irgendwann an.....das stimmt schon.
Ich sehe das ähnlich wie mein vorheriger Schreiber.....ohne Bewegung und Sport geht ma gar nix.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## teppiche (29. Juli 2008)

Melde mich zurück!

Hab mein großes Ziel erreicht: 
vom 01.03.2008 bis 18.07.2008 
von 95,0 kg auf 78,0 kg

und mit neuem Gewicht läuft es auch wieder:
*Bin seit letztem Samstag Transalpfinisher 2008!!!*
Hätte ich im Frühjahr nie geschafft!
Danke an das Forum, dass immer eine super Unterstützung war und sein wird.


----------



## Trailhunter (29. Juli 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> Kartoffeln weglassen? Die mögen zwar viele KH haben, machen aber auch ordentlich satt- besser als irgendetwas was dir kaum Sättigung bringt.



Also der KH-Gehalt hälts sich bei Kartoffeln wirklich in Grenzen, aber machen echt satt. Kartoffeln und Quark bringen als Kombi eine recht hohe Wertigkeit hinsichtlich Eiweiß.


----------



## Nickensen (29. Juli 2008)

@ luitinto


Man könnte auch sagen, das Du einfach Glück gehabt hast........und froh sein kannst, das bei Dir nicht alles sofort ansetzt ! 

Aber sicher hast Du damit Recht, das bei ner normalen gesunden Ernährung eigentlich nicht alzu viel schief gehen kann. Wenn man soviel isst wie ich früher, dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern. Und wenn man dann noch den Sport bzw. die Bewegung weglässt......aber das weiß wohl jeder normal denkende Mensch !


nen "fetten" Gruß vom EX-adipösen

Daniel


----------



## luitinto (29. Juli 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> @ luitinto
> 
> 
> Man könnte auch sagen, das Du einfach Glück gehabt hast........und froh sein kannst, das bei Dir nicht alles sofort ansetzt !



Ich habe bereits das Gegenteil bewiesen indem ich Januar bewusst die *Anti-Diät* gemacht habe.

Das muss ich näher erläutern. Ich wohnte bis Dezember 5 Jahre lang in Südamerika. Von *Juli 2007 bis Dezember 2007(5 Monate)* habe ich meiner Schwester in den Tropen geholfen ein zweites Restaurant zu eröffnen. Vorher war mein Gewicht bei einer Grösse von 177cm konstant jahrelang etwa *65Kg mit etwa 10% Körperfett*. 
Durch den Stress des Restaurants kam ich oft garnicht zum Essen und habe tagsüber oft nur ein bis zwei Bananen gegessen. Abends habe ich dann die einzige Mahlzeit des Tages gegessen: hauptsächlich weissen Reis mit etwas Fleisch. *Im Dezember 2007 wog ich nur noch 57 kg* mit etwa 8% Körperfett(Spekulation).

Ich bin im Dezember 2007 nach Deutschland gekommen und habe die Anti-Diät angefangen(um schnell wieder zuzulegen): ich habe morgens eine grosse Portion Müsli mit Obst und Jogurt gegessen, Mittags ein übliches Mittagessen mit Kartoffeln, Reis oder Nudeln und Gemüse und Abends oft Brote mit Wurst und Käse. Ich habe in Vergleich zu was mancher so isst, trotzdem einigermassen gesund gegessen aber halt ein wenig mehr als sonst und in der Zeit keinen Sport gemacht. *Ich wog Ende Januar, etwa 6 Wochen später, 72 Kilo(15 Kilo mehr)*. Ich will garnicht wissen, wieviel ich wiegen würde, wenn ich auf Dauer so essen würde, aber zusätzlich noch Chips, Flips, Süssigkeiten, Limo, Tiefkühlpizzen und sonstigen Scheiss.
Also die Ausrede, ich hätte "Glück" trifft bei mir nicht zu. Um auf 65KG und 10% körperfett zu kommen, muss ich genauso auf meine Nahrung achten und Sport treiben wie die meisten Menschen. Die, die glauben sie hätten die genetische Arschkarte gezogen und sind deshalb dick, machen sich was vor. Ich muss nur hier im Thread lesen was hier einige essen um "abzunehmen" und weiss woran es liegt, daß sie es nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## rav3n. (29. Juli 2008)

Meine Güte, an jeder Diät gibt es doch Kritik, weil man immer auf irgendetwas verzichten muss (und die Diäten teilweise auch ziemlich einseitig sind), was aber auch wichtig für den Körper ist.
Besonders bei den LowCarb Diäten, Stichtwort Atkins. Da gibts wirklich sehr starke Kritik und es wurde vieles noch nicht bewiesen usw.usf.

Ich habe diesen Plan ja nicht gemacht, nur gefunden und für einigermaßen logisch empfunden. Zudem gabs von mehreren die Befürstimmung dieser Nahrungsumstellung.
Ob das so gut für Extrem Sportler ist? Wohl nein. Aber wenn es die perfekte natürliche Ernährung für solche Sportler gäbe, gäbe es wohl auch kaum Gels, Riegel, Protein Pulver usw.
Warum nur morgends viele Kohlenhydrate? Naja, ich könnte mir vorstellen, weil die dann über den Tag abgebaut werden und Abends keine mehr zu verfügung stehen, und somit Fett abgebaut wird (wies da ja auch steht).
Warum kein Eiweiß am Morgen? Weiss ich grad auch nicht...


Aber wie das immer ist: Alles ist irgendwie wiederlegt, kaum kommt ne neue Diät raus, ist die alte wieder völliger Quatsch.
Folglich ja auch die Empfehlung sich möglichst natürlich mit frischen Produkten zu ernähren und Sport zu treiben.

Anbei meine Tabelle:

[FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]21.07.2008:  93,6kg          Anfang[/FONT]
 [FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]22.07.2008:  93,4kg          - 200g[/FONT]
 [FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]23.07.2008:  93,1kg          - 300g[/FONT]
  [FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]24.07.2008:92,6kg - 700g[/FONT]
 [FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]25.07.2008: 92,4kg    - 200g[/FONT]
 [FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]26.07.2008:  92,9kg    +500g [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]27.07.2008:  92,6kg           - 300g [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]28.07.2008:  92,2kg           - 400g[/FONT]
 [FONT=Segoe UI, sans-serif]29.07.2008:  91,5kg     - 700g[/FONT]


----------



## TedStryker71 (29. Juli 2008)

wo hattesdt Du den Plan den her - sprich welche Ernährungsform soll das namentlich sein. Das soll keine Kritik dar stellen sondern es interessiert mich lediglich warum das so ist. Danke


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juli 2008)

einfach essen, was da ist. und immer mindestens 500 kcal weniger, als nötig.

ich esse auch schon mal eine halbe stunde vorm schlafen gehen etwas. sollten dann natürlich nicht 2 teller sein. ein halber machst dann auch.

morgens eiweiß, mittags eiweiß, abends eiweiß, immer eiweiß.

am ende ist es doch am wichtigsten zu wissen, was der eigene körper braucht und womit er am besten funktioniert. kar ist mindestens, dass er eine gewisse menge eiweiß braucht, um alle zellen permanent zu erneuern. klar ist auch, dass er fette braucht, um vitamine transportieren und knorpel bilden zu können. klar ist auch, dass ohne gespeicherte kh keine maximalen leistungen erbracht werden können.

klar ist auch, dass kh - besonders einfache kh - den insulinspiegel steigen lassen, während insulin wiederum zellen aufschließt und fette einschleust.

klar ist auch, dass ein niedriger zuckerspiegel kein insulin lockt und stattdessen glucagon ausströmt, was wiederum fette aus den zellen lockt. 

was und wieviel nun jeder davon braucht, muss jeder für sich heraus finden.

alles klar! oder? 

-

und es heißt bitte nicht LowCrap sondern LowCarb. oder hat irgendwer schon mal ein Carpon-Bike gesichtet?


----------



## Antiloppe (29. Juli 2008)

Karl-Gerhard schrieb:


> wäre gut zu wissen, wieviel Du trainiert hast.
> Bei jedem Tag Training ist Übertraining durchaus möglich. Falls Du aber nur jeden zweiten Tag und dann auch nicht übermäßig hart trainiert hast würde ich Übertraining eher ausschließen.
> 
> Beim Krafttraining denke an die 48-Stunden Regel. (Der Körper braucht 2 Tage um neue Muskelstrukturen aufzubauen!)
> ...



Hi Karli,

Ich hatte zwei Wochen Urlaub und habe das ausgenutzt. 4 tage waren wir mit dem Rad unterwegs mit Gepäck und den Rest bin ich fast immer gelaufen (das erste mal 12 km, das höchste war sonst 10) oder auch wieder radgefahren und auch das erste Mal beides an einem Tag. Nicht als Koppeltraining, sondern morgens Radfahren abends Laufen oder umgekehrt. Ich glaube ich habe das in den zwei Wochen wirklich etwas übertrieben.

Locker Radfahren tut man ja eh, man muss ja irgendwie irgendwo hinkommen. Ist ja nicht so dass ich mich jetzt gar nicht mehr bewege. Und da ich eh mal wieder zwei Tage auf Dienstreise bin, ist die Woche ja dann gar nicht mehr so lang.

Ich werds einfach mal versuchen. Kein Sport, nur locker irgendwohin fahren und wenn ich Bock habe Kraftübungen. Und dann setzte ich mich Anfang nächster Woche wieder aufs Rad und schaue mal wie es mir dann geht. Wenn ich dann immer noch völlig schlapp bin, dann vielleicht doch irgendwas im Busch (Krankheitsmäßig) 

Antiloppe


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (29. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> einfach essen, was da ist. und immer mindestens 500 *kcal weniger, als nötig.*
> 
> ich esse auch schon mal eine halbe stunde vorm schlafen gehen etwas. sollten dann natürlich nicht 2 teller sein. ein halber machst dann auch.
> 
> ...



o.k. - alles klar!   =>  Das Forum kann geschlossen werden. 


Viele Erkenntnisse zusammengefasst!

(es gibt nicht DIE Lösung für Jedermann/frau. Aber obiges von Rossi lässt sich gut einbauen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luitinto (29. Juli 2008)

Ich finde man sollte schon darauf achten daß man gesund abnimmt. Unser Türkischer Putzmann, der hier die Büros putzt hat auch in 2 Monaten 20 Kilo abgenommen, von 108 auf 88KG. Er isst nichts mehr(Stress-bedingt), raucht 3 Packungen Kippen am Tag, schluckt Anti-Depressivas und trinkt Literweise Kaffee.
Ok, er erzählt mir auch jeden Tag stolz wieviel er abgenommen hat, aber ob ich die Diät unbedingt weiter empfehlen würde....


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juli 2008)

Karl-Gerhard schrieb:


> o.k. - alles klar!   =>  Das Forum kann geschlossen werden.


vor dem schluss aber bitte noch folgenden beitrag lesen: >>>


----------



## Mareskan (29. Juli 2008)

teppiche schrieb:


> Hab mein großes Ziel erreicht:
> vom 01.03.2008 bis 18.07.2008
> von 95,0 kg auf 78,0 kg
> und mit neuem Gewicht läuft es auch wieder:
> ...



Bevor es bei den vielen Postings untergeht:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Erreichten!! *Respektzoll*

Liebe Grüße


----------



## frichte1 (30. Juli 2008)

So guten Morgen zusammen.

Gestern war der Tag der Wahrheit nach dem Urlaub. Es galt meiner Referenzwaage im Fitnessstudio einen Besuch abzustatten um wirklich herauszufinden wie sich der Urlaub auf meinen Körper ausgewirkt hat.

                   11.07.08         29.07.08
Gewicht            91,5                91

so weit so gut ... innerlich freute ich mich, aber meiner Meinung nach stimmte da was nicht. Also das Training durchgezogen und auf nach Hause um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Dort den Kalipper (Faltenmesser) samt Formel ausgepackt und los gings.

Körperfett          22,8%             23,8%       

Hmmm also das hat mich nun aus den Socken gehauen. 1% mehr Körperfett bei fast gleicher Masse. Das wären 800g Fett mehr am Körper bei einem Gewichtsverlust von 500g.

Wenn ich jetzt noch auf Grund von physiologischem Halbwissen eine Milchmädchenrechnung anstelle heißt das, dass ich 800g Fett zugelegt habe und 500g abgenommen habe ... was wiederum impliziert, dass ich 1300g Muskeln abgebaut habe - jetzt mal ehrlich das kann doch gar nicht sein. 

Ich glaube langsam eher, dass ich bei der letzten Körperfettmessung vorm Urlaub einfach mal nicht ganz da war und irgendwelchen Mist fabriziert habe. Es kommt nämlich noch erschwerend hinzu, dass die Umfänge (ja die schreibe ich auch einmal die Woche auf) am Bauch und am Po jeweils um 1cm kleiner geworden sind und nur an der Brust 0,5 cm mehr drauf waren.

Hmmm also ich dachte immer der Spruch "verarschen kann ich mich auch alleine" nur so eine Floskel ist, aber jetzt schein es bei mir so weit zu sein.


HILFE


----------



## luitinto (30. Juli 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Körperfett          22,8%             23,8%
> 
> Hmmm also das hat mich nun aus den Socken gehauen. 1% mehr Körperfett bei fast gleicher Masse. Das wären 800g Fett mehr am Körper bei einem Gewichtsverlust von 500g.



Ich messe daher mein Körperfettanteil garnicht mehr. Ich schaue lieber in den Spiegel.
Versuch doch mal ein Paar HIIT Übungen in Dein Training einzubauen um Fett zu verbrennen.


----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2008)

Wie würdest du HIIT auf der Rolle trainieren?
Genauer: Welche Intervallzeiten?


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wie würdest du HIIT auf der Rolle trainieren?
> Genauer: Welche Intervallzeiten?



Also ich fänds erstmal spannend, was HIIT bedeutet 

Antwort muss ja nicht sofort sein, bin jetzt eh erstma aufm Hobel


----------



## luitinto (30. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wie würdest du HIIT auf der Rolle trainieren?
> Genauer: Welche Intervallzeiten?



Ich habe noch nie auf einer Rolle trainiert aber auf einem Spinningrad. Wenn ich auf dem Spinningrad trainiere, trainiere ich sowieso Interval. Ich mache erstmal ein 5min. Warmup, dann vielleicht 4 x 1 Minute megaintensiv, gefolgt von 4 x 5 Minuten mittelintensiv usw.
Im Netz habe ich mal Lance Armstrong Intervaltrainingspläne irgendwo entdeckt wonach ich öfters trainiert habe. Googel mal.....
Wenn ich den Taunus hoch fahre, geht es auch ziemlch steil permanent den Berg hoch. Da mache ich das mehr vom Bauchgefühl als nach Stoppuhr. Ich radle sprintartig hoch, schalt in einen kleinen Gang um Luft zu holen, mache wieder einen Sprint, dann einige zeit mittelintensiv usw bis ich oben ankomme. 

Das bringt auch Konditionsmässig mehr als immer im gleichen Tempo da hochzufahren. Ich habe gestern locker zwei andere Montainbike überholt, da ich die Puste hatte, um nochmal richtig Gas zu geben.

Ich habe jahrelang Leistungsschwimmen gemacht und habe noch sehr viele Intervaltrainingspläne im Kopf. Oft setz ich sie im ählichem Stil auf mein Radtraining um.


----------



## frichte1 (30. Juli 2008)

HIIT bleibt erstmal außen vor ...

es war ja Urlaub und da blieben mir außer ein par Bodyweight-Übungen vom verrückten Ross (Danke @ luitinto) keine anderen Möglichkeiten. 

Wie gesagt das ist zu verschmerzen und auf die Goldwaage lege ich es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2008)

HIIT = HochIntensives IntervallTraining

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass sich das Verhältnis von Erholung:Belastung bei 2:1 bis 1:1 befinden sollte.
Je länger die Belastungseinheiten werden, desto näher an 1:1 soll sich das Verhältnis annähern.

Könnte folgendes "gut" sein?
5 Minuten einfahren, 30s Belastung, 1min Erholung und das ganze dann 4-10 Mal wiederholen und anschließend dann noch 5 Minuten locker ausrollen.
Die 4-10 Intervalle muss man dann halt entsprechend seinem Körpergefühl dosieren.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mich ein Mal die Woche so zu foltern...


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> HIIT = HochIntensives IntervallTraining
> 
> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass sich das Verhältnis von Erholung:Belastung bei 2:1 bis 1:1 befinden sollte.
> Je länger die Belastungseinheiten werden, desto näher an 1:1 soll sich das Verhältnis annähern.
> ...



Danke . Auf Hagener is doch immer Verlass


----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2008)

Hohenlimburger! ;p

Schau doch heute Abend um kurz vor 6 am Kultopia in Hagen vorbei. Da starten die Touren von meinem Verein (Zee Aylienz).
Haben auch jeden Mittwoch neben der normalen Tour ne Ein-/Aufsteigertour, wenn du dir nicht viel zumutest.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2008)

Sorry für OT
@ Unrest
Wie sieht es in Sachen Urkunden aus? Auf die PN kam ja bisher nix 

Danke 

MfG Kai
P.S.: Soviel zum Thema "Verlass" *duckundwech*


----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2008)

Ööööhm PN? *kopfkratz*
Naja, Urkunden gibbet nicht, dass ichs wüsste.. Ich frag nachher oder morgen auf Tour mal meinen Präsi


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2008)

"gut" ist, was dein metabolismus verträgt. versuche es doch einfach mal und beobachte dich. keiner ist dein personal-trainer, keiner kennt dich besser als du selbst.

ich fahre heute wieder tabata-intervalle. sieht ganz so aus, als ob die mir gut tun. 20 sekunden so schnell es geht, 10 sekunden nur rollen. 4 minuten. mein restliches training scheint dann wohl doch nicht so extensiv oder intensiv zu sein, sodass ich mich von den intervallen recht schnell erholen kann.

sonntag gehts dann auch auf den vogesenweg. 105 km und 2550 hm. jeder trainingsplan würde tabata-intervalle vor so einer tour strikt verbieten. ich weiß auch nicht wirklich, wie ich sonntag abend aussehe, konditionstechnisch. deswegegen probiere ich das jetzt einfach mal aus und weiß später dafür bescheid.

trial an error, oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2008)

Wat'n Ärger 
Ja, wäre nett. 

Danke 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Du hast eine PN


----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2008)

Klar, die Intervallzahl werd ich sicherlich merken, aber mir gings um die Dauern von Belastund und Erholung in einem Intervallzyklus.

Werde das einfach nächste Woche mal aufder Rolle ausprobieren und mich dann mit Ergebnissen melden. 

@Kai: Jou, PN gesehen. Die alte muss dann irgendwie untergegangen sein.. Fettes Sorry.
@Fräulein Berzerk: Spring über deinen Schatten und schlag um kurz vor 6 beim Kultopia auf!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Kai: Jou, PN gesehen. Die alte muss dann irgendwie untergegangen sein.. Fettes Sorry.


Kein Problem 

Kai


----------



## Porzer (31. Juli 2008)

So, da bin ich wieder.

Kurz zu mir: 27 Jahre, 186 cm groß, 106 kg... 

Das Gewicht hat sich schleichend über einen längeren Zeitraum aufgebaut.

Meine Strategie zur Gewichtsreduzierung: 1. Sport, 2. Kalorien zählen

Ich fahre dreimal die Woche mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit (Fahrrad-, Wald- und Feldwege). Ein Weg sind ca. 25 km, welche ich in 1 bis 1,25 Std. zurücklege. Puls zwischen 125 und 165, im Schnitt ca. 140.
Am Wochenende fahre ich dann eine für mich längere Strecke von ca. 60 km am Stück (Fast nur Wald- & Feldwege). Dafür benötige ich ca. 3 Std.

Ich zähle Kalorien und esse zur Zeit 2.000 kcal pro Tag.
Das ist für mich schon eine Reduzierung. Vor allem esse ich dadurch bewußter.

Meine Ziele:
1. 99 kg bis 30.09.
2. 86 kg bis 31.12.

Sind die Ziele so realistisch und mit meinem "Programm" zu erreichen?

Wäre toll wenn noch jemand einen Tip oder Verbesserungsvorschläge hätte.


Viele Grüße

Patrick


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. Juli 2008)

So ab morgen darf ich wieder mit einer negativen Energieblianz durch die Woche gleiten, denn alle Löcher im Knochen sollten bis dahin zugewachsen sein 
Heute Morgen 178cm und 79,9KG und gestern abend Training...
Mukkie skommen wieder


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Juli 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> So ab morgen darf ich wieder mit einer negativen Energieblianz durch die Woche gleiten, denn alle Löcher im Knochen sollten bis dahin zugewachsen sein
> Heute Morgen 178cm und 79,9KG und gestern abend Training...
> Mukkie skommen wieder


Ich dachte, Du schreibst hier nicht mehr, da die Qualität der Beiträge für Dich zu hoch ist...


----------



## x-rossi (1. August 2008)

freitag-status:

freitag 11.01.2008 - 93,0 kg (beginn)
---------------------------
freitag 18.07.2008 - 80,8 kg
freitag 25.07.2008 - 80,7 kg
freitag 01.08.2008 - 80,5 kg

also, nicht unter 80 kg geschafft. aber:









für 5 wochen ein ordentliches ergebnis, denn ich war auch nicht immer 100 %ig motiviert und diszipliniert. vor allem aber ist jetzt hoffentlich revidiert, dass uv-strahlen schuld am mehrgewicht sind oder dass die superkompensation schuld ist am mehrgewicht. das sind alles blah-blah ausreden dafür, dass man sich nicht am riemen gerissen hat, wenns darauf ankam. revidiert sollte hiermit auch sein, dass sich muskelaufbau und fettabbau (nach nur 5 wochen muss man hier schon sehr genau hinschauen) nicht mit einer gewichtsabnahme ausschließen: 

Zum Thema: Ja ich behaupte, dass Muskeln sehr einfach aufgebaut werden können bei einem kcal überschuss. Und ja ich behaupte, dass es nur sehr schwer möglich ist Muskeln aufzubauen wenn man gleichzeitig Gewicht verlieren will (bei Gewicht halten ist das ne andere Sache). *<-SSaM85*

ein bisschen langhanteltraining, ein diätmix zusammengestellt aus zig am markt befindlichen diäten und viel radfahrerei werden auch dir zu einer top traumfigur verhelfen.






bis ich bei 77-75 kg angekommen bin, wird das noch eine weile dauern, ist aber nicht unmöglich und auch gar nicht selbstkasteiend.

und jetzt: tschüss, freitags-status! ich gebe den zwei eierköppen den thread zurück, bevor ich ihn noch ganz töte. oh je!

allen anderen noch viel erfolg beim abspecken und viel spaß beim radeln.


----------



## Google (1. August 2008)

@[email protected] Man sieht tatsächlich einen deutlichen Unterschied  Die Oberarme sind echt brauner geworden....und wechsel mal Deine Unterbuchse  

Viel Spass auf dem Vogesenweg  Wir versuchen es schon morgen auf den Rennern wegen der Wetteraussichten.

Grüße und bis die Tage doch hoffentlich

Google, wohl momentan in Richtung 79 KG ( also hoch )


----------



## frankie07 (2. August 2008)

habe in 3 monaten 15kg abgenommen
trennkost und radfahren (auch zur arbeit) bewirkt wunder
kein hungern oder sonstige scherze.
einfach am abend kohlenhydrate weglassen (zumindest wenn man am anfang ist) dafuer morgens um so mehr, und mittags was einem schmeckt.

dabei viel trinken. natuerlich wasser! 1 liter wasser verbracht 100kcal hab ich mal mir sagen lassen. obs stimmt weiss ich nicht


----------



## Trailhunter (2. August 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> für 5 wochen ein ordentliches ergebnis, denn ich war auch nicht immer 100 %ig motiviert und diszipliniert. vor allem aber ist jetzt hoffentlich revidiert, dass uv-strahlen schuld am mehrgewicht sind oder dass die superkompensation schuld ist am mehrgewicht. das sind alles blah-blah ausreden dafür, dass man sich nicht am riemen gerissen hat, wenns darauf ankam. revidiert sollte hiermit auch sein, dass sich muskelaufbau und fettabbau (nach nur 5 wochen muss man hier schon sehr genau hinschauen) nicht mit einer gewichtsabnahme ausschließen:
> 
> Zum Thema: Ja ich behaupte, dass Muskeln sehr einfach aufgebaut werden können bei einem kcal überschuss. Und ja ich behaupte, dass es nur sehr schwer möglich ist Muskeln aufzubauen wenn man gleichzeitig Gewicht verlieren will (bei Gewicht halten ist das ne andere Sache). *<-SSaM85*
> 
> ein bisschen langhanteltraining, ein diätmix zusammengestellt aus zig am markt befindlichen diäten und viel radfahrerei werden auch dir zu einer top traumfigur verhelfen.



1kg in 5 Wochen, dazu im Sommer und auch schon auf dem Klo gewesen?
So wie ich lese biste ja recht häufig mit dem Bike unterwegs. Was futterst Du denn daß das lediglich ein Minus von 1000g in 5 Wochen gebracht hat? Stellen hinter dem Komma sind Erbsenzählerei und was für Leute die nach dem Nägel- und Haareschneiden sofort auf die Waage rennen. 
Letzten Samstag Grillparty, Sonntag drauf dann Resteessen. Montag GA auf dem RR (ca. 80km), Dienstag und Freitag 2h Kraftraining im Studio. Macht .... 5 Tage für 1,5kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (2. August 2008)

Wieder ne Woche rum und ich liege bei 92 kg. War am Donnerstag bei 91,4 kg, aber da ich gestern ne fette Pizza gegessen habe und heute auch noch essen gehe.........

Naja - ich denke bei 18 kg Gewichtsverlust sollte man ab und zu auch mal was leckeres essen !

@ Rossi

Du solltest hier nur den gesamten Gewichtsverlust posten ! Das mickrige Kilo in den 5 Wochen würde mich Irre machen. Wobei es bei mir nun auch wesentlich langsamer gehen wird, bis ich die angestrebten 86 - 88 kg erreichen werde.

Und der Spot bleibt Dir erspart ! 

Gruß

Daniel


(Startgewicht 110 kg -----92kg aktuell------86kg Endgewicht kg)


----------



## ThK (2. August 2008)

Es geht weiter ...

... mit der Abnehmerei.
Diesmal nicht wieder Stillstand *juchu*

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08)
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg)
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg)
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)
20.Woche (20.06.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
21.Woche (27.06.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
22.Woche (04.07.08): 85,0kg (+1,0kg)
23.Woche (11.07.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
24.Woche (18.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
25.Woche (25.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
26.Woche (01.08.08): 83,0kg (-1,0kg)


----------



## Google (2. August 2008)

rossi, wie ich das meine weißt Du und über dem anderen Gefasel stehst Du drüber


----------



## lens83 (2. August 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Es geht weiter ...
> 
> ... mit der Abnehmerei.
> Diesmal nicht wieder Stillstand *juchu*
> ...



also respekt vor Deiner leistung.
aber ob in gerade mal 6 monaten 22kg abnehmen auch gesund ist....


----------



## sekt88 (2. August 2008)

lens83 schrieb:


> also respekt vor Deiner leistung.
> aber ob in gerade mal 6 monaten 22kg abnehmen auch gesund ist....



Es ist absolute gesund.


----------



## Nickensen (2. August 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Es ist absolute gesund.




Sehe ich genau so !!!

Bei mir sind es knapp 19 kg in 4 Monaten und ich fühle mich wie ein junger Gott !

Glückwunsch Herr Sekt88 !


@ Rossi

Hier mal die Bilder meiner Birne zum Vergleich......











Gruß

Daniel


----------



## lens83 (2. August 2008)

schon klar, man fühlt sich erst mal super, dass man es geschafft hat, aber dass es gesund auch ist...ich glaubs ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. August 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so !!!
> 
> Bei mir sind es knapp 19 kg in 4 Monaten und ich fühle mich wie ein junger Gott !
> 
> ...




Sag mal hast du so häßliche Augen, oder warum verbirgst du sie....?
Ich kann diese "nur nicht erkennen" Versuche echt nicht nachvollziehen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du so häßliche Augen, oder warum verbirgst du sie....?
> Ich kann diese "nur nicht erkennen" Versuche echt nicht nachvollziehen.
> Gruß
> Stolli



Hm...mancher Arbeitgeber hat da schon seine Probs mit, wenn man ein "Risikohobby" hat 

Meiner guckte auch wieder etwas sparsam als ich, allerdings in meinem Urlaub, kurz humpeld ins Büro tapste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. August 2008)

Seit wann is Radfahren ein Risikohobby.....
Mir fahren doch nur ein bisserl im Wald rum.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Seit wann is Radfahren ein Risikohobby.....
> Mir fahren doch nur ein bisserl im Wald rum.....
> Gruß
> Stolli



Na das erzähl mal meinen Kollegen, der sich aufm Marathon im letzten Jahr auf ner Straßenpassage das Schienbein zerfetzt hat. 37 Stiche oder so 

Mein Chef war bedient


----------



## sekt88 (3. August 2008)

lens83 schrieb:


> schon klar, man fühlt sich erst mal super, dass man es geschafft hat, aber dass es gesund auch ist...ich glaubs ehrlich gesagt nicht.



glauben und wissen sind nicht gleich.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. August 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

@Nickensen: Wow  Krasser Unterschied, sieht super aus 



Ich werde mich nun für 2 Monate ausklinken - ich weiß, ich war ja eh nich mehr richtig "dabei".
Ich hoffe ich komme heil wieder und werde mich ab Oktober wieder zu euch gesellen. 

Mal schauen, was 2 Monate "abends essen gehen" und Laufen als einzige Sportmöglichkeit aus mir machen. 
Ich wünsch euchallen jedenfalls frohes Sporteln und im besten Fall auch frohes Abnehmen 


Macht's gut!

Laura


----------



## Nickensen (3. August 2008)

@ LauraP. 

Danke fürs  Da freut man sich doch !

@ Stolli (ich verniedliche hier mal )

Soll echt nicht so gut sein, jedes Bild im Netz zu verteilen !
Schicke Dir aber gerne eines per PN ! hehehe

Aber den extremen Unterschied sieht man auch so, oder ? An meinen Augen hatte ich zum Glück nicht so viel Fett ! 


Gruß vom nicht mehr Adipösen

Daniel


----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. August 2008)

Übrigens habe ich mir gestern ein Rennrädle angeschaut und werde mich dann im Oktober mal über die 09er-Modelle informieren...

Und dann werd ich erstmal 2 Monate lang berichten wie's mich ständig auf die Fresse haut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (3. August 2008)

Also für alle die ein wenig Angst um meine Gesundheit haben 
Es geht mir blendend...
Und laut Blutwerte beim Doc sowie meines "Sportarztes" des Vertrauens ist alles besser als vorher im XXL Ami Style ....


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. August 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> @ LauraP.
> 
> Danke fürs  Da freut man sich doch !
> 
> ...





Na ja so schlimm wars bei dir aber auch nicht.....auf den Rtf´s sieht man schlimmeres.
War grad heut wieder ein Beispiel von Arsch frisst Sattel......
Da dachte ich oh herrje wie hält das arme Rad das bloß aus.
Aber Kompliment, haste gut geschafft.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Nickensen (3. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Seit wann is Radfahren ein Risikohobby.....
> Mir fahren doch nur ein bisserl im Wald rum.....
> Gruß
> Stolli



Hier Bilder von gestern :

Schädelprellung inkl.





Die Beule sieht hier harmloser aus...






Der Ast könnte auch in meinem Auge stecken...





UND DIESMAL MIT KOMPLETTEM GESICHT 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. August 2008)

Na da ham mer aba Suff gehabt das nicht mehr passiert ist.
Denke nen Tag oder zwei a bisserl Kopfweh dann kannst wieder fahren.
Gute Besserung.
Stolli


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Hier Bilder von gestern :
> 
> UND DIESMAL MIT KOMPLETTEM GESICHT
> 
> ...



Ohweia!!!!! 

Aber Dir gehts gut?

Gute Besserung


----------



## belphegore (3. August 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Ich oute mich auch mal.
> 
> Alter: 28
> Wunschgewicht: unter 70kg
> ...



Bei welcher Größe, wenn man fragen darf? Ansonsten macht die Angabe des Gewichtes keinen großen Sinn...
Aber ich schätze mal das Du schon leicht untergewichtig bist, oder?


----------



## Antiloppe (5. August 2008)

Update erst heute:
Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Samstag 05.07.2008 - 81,5 kg (-1,0)
Samstag 12.07.2008 - 81,9 kg (+0,4)
Samstag 19.07.2008 - 80,0 kg (-1,9)
Samstag 26.07.2008 - 80,1 kg (+0,1)
Freitag 01.08.0228 - 80,2 kg (+0,1)

War zwischendurch schon mal unter 80, genau wir x-rossi.  Wette also gleichstand würde ich sagen.
Aber kein Wunder, war krank und war auch klar, das die letzten Kilos die härtesten werden. Egal nun wird wieder angegriffen. Nach einer Woche ohne Sport war ich gestern zum ersten mal wieder laufen und es hat sehr gut getan.

@x-rossi: Ich würde es sehr schade finden, wenn du gehst. Kriegst noch PM für den Fall, dass du wirklich nicht mehr mitliest. 

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Nickensen (5. August 2008)

Moin !

@ Stollenreifenheizer :

Recht hattest Du  - Keine Kopfschmerzen mehr und der Rest geht auch wieder.

@ apoptygma

Seit heute ist alles wieder in Ordnung.  Heute fahre ich wieder ne Runde. 

Wiege nun 93 kg. Mußte mich ja Gesundstopfen 

Ohne den Crash wäre ich heute vllt. schon bei 90 kg ! 
SCHADE - aber ich glaube ich übertreibe ein bisschen. 

LG

Daniel


----------



## frichte1 (5. August 2008)

So irgendwie fällt mir langsam die Decke auf den Kopf bin jetzt in der vierten Woche ohne Fahrrad. Erst zwei Wochen  Urlaub und nun ist der Radlladen meines Vertrauens wegen Krankheit geschlossen und mein bike steht drinne.

Naja also begnüge ich mich mit meinen anderen körperlichen Aktivitäten.

@Nickensen

gute Besserung ... seit Samstag geht es mir ähnlich nur dass bei mir kein Sturz (wie auch ohne Bike) sondern 30 min Sparring zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis führten. Beulen auf der Stirn, welche sich in ein dezentes blau lila färben  und ordentlich Kopfschmerzen. Der gesunde Mesnchenverstand zwingt mich zu einer Pause für Thaiboxen von einer knappen Woche. Da werd ich als Abwechslung mal wieder Joggen gehen, auch wenn es schwer fällt.

Euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg!!!!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. August 2008)

@frichte1

Hä, hä, hä, was uns nicht tötet macht uns nur härter.......cool ein Thaiboxer, geiler Sport.....
Beim Martial Arts Training kann man bombig Kalorien verbraten.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (6. August 2008)

Muss mich leider als geschlagen geben im Rennen mit X-Rossi und Antilope.
Wog ende letzten Monat 81.2 Kg. 
Dann eine Woche Ferien und danach 85 Kg !
Bin jetzt wieder bei 83 und es geht langsam runter, verstehe nur nicht wie man in einer Woche 4 Kilo ansammeln kann bei "moderater" Lebensweise!?

6.8.2008 83.2 KG


----------



## Nickensen (6. August 2008)

Deine Eingeweide sind voll - sonst geht das nicht !!!


----------



## ThK (6. August 2008)

Bin auch auf Freitag gespannt ... ;-) Da ich diese Woche "sehr normal" gegessen habe um sozusagen am Samstag net "ausgepowert" zu sein ...


----------



## Eftekhari (6. August 2008)

Hi, 
bin 23 Jahre alt und wiege bei einer Körpergröße von 1,75 ca. 68kg

Mein Problem ist das ich eigentlich total schmal bin, dünne Arme und beine habe, doch am Bauch und Brustbereich leider einen Fettpolster habe. Das Stört mich unheimlich und es scheint auch nicht weniger zu werden. Ich spiele 1 mal die Woche Fußball, 1 mal Basketball und Fahre oft Fahrrad, treibe also mindestens 2 mal die Woche Sport. Und jetzt in den Feiren sind es auch mindestens 3 mal, da ich wieder mehr MTB fahren kann.
Ich hab früher 80kg gewogen und hab nach und nach abgenommen, aber leider nicht an der Stelle die am meisten Stört. 
Kann es sein das das Vererbt ist und da evtl. nur eine OP weiterhilft? Bin sehr desillusioniert.

MFG
Efte


----------



## MichaH2 (6. August 2008)

Eftekhari schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin 23 Jahre alt und wiege bei einer Körpergröße von 1,75 ca. 68kg
> 
> Mein Problem ist das ich eigentlich total schmal bin, dünne Arme und beine habe, doch am Bauch und Brustbereich leider einen Fettpolster habe. Das Stört mich unheimlich und es scheint auch nicht weniger zu werden. Ich spiele 1 mal die Woche Fußball, 1 mal Basketball und Fahre oft Fahrrad, treibe also mindestens 2 mal die Woche Sport. Und jetzt in den Feiren sind es auch mindestens 3 mal, da ich wieder mehr MTB fahren kann.
> ...



Da empfehle ich doch mal eine Dauerkarte für das Fitnesstudio! Ran an die Hanteln und Muskulatur aufbauen. Vielleicht auch mal so schöne Kurse wie Push & Pull besuchen (Kraftausdauer und nette Mädels gucken ;-)) Durch die höhere Muskelmasse hast Du einen höheren Grundumsatz was zu vermehrtem Kalorienverbrauch und Fettabbau führt, auf lange Sicht. Wenn Du dann noch 2-3 mal die Woche biken, Fußball oder BB spielen gehst, siehst Du in 1-2 Jahren wie ein Adonis aus! Das Sixpack ist aber echt harte Arbeit und Disziplin, wenn man nicht besonders veranlagt ist. Leider sprech ich da aus Erfahrung. Dahingebracht hab ich es schon ein paar Mal, lange gehalten noch nie :-(

Gruß

Micha

der mit dem Waschbär- statt Waschbrettbauch


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. August 2008)

@Eftekhari

Kann ich mich nur anschließen, pumpen gehen bis zum erbrechen.
Wie heißt es doch so schön.....

NO PAIN, NO GAIN

Richtig futtern und ordentlich Eisen stemmen gehen.
Hat bei mir auch geholfen, kann mein Sixpack gottlob auch halten.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Rockhopper (6. August 2008)

@Eftekhari: denke auch, dass das durch gezieltes Bauchtraining mit vielen Wiederholungen die Muskulatur "frei legen" kannst. dauert aber ein wenig 

P.S. lese hier schon eine Weile mit zur Motivation!  Heute zeigte die Waage das erste mal wieder unter 100kg an: 99,8kg


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. August 2008)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> Heute zeigte die Waage das erste mal wieder unter 100kg an: 99,8kg



Und jetzt dran bleiben. Beiß noch mal 
Kompliment, weiter so 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MichaH2 (7. August 2008)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> @Eftekhari: denke auch, dass das durch gezieltes Bauchtraining mit vielen Wiederholungen die Muskulatur "frei legen" kannst. dauert aber ein wenig



Trugschluss! Man kann nicht durch gezieltes Bauchmuskeltraining das Fett am Bauch abbauen. Wird einem immer wieder von den tollen Verkaufssendern und ihren "Superprodukten für den Sixpack" suggeriert, ist aber totaler Schwachsinn...das geht nur über allgemeinen Fettabbau. Sixpack als solches hat jeder, mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt, nur die Fettschicht (subkutanes Fett???) darüber ist halt mal dicker oder dünner. Durch Training kann man auch diese Muskelpartie stärken und aufbauen, wie jeden anderen Muskel auch aber nicht durch Bauchmuskeltraining das darüberliegende Fett abbauen. 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopper (7. August 2008)

> Trugschluss! Man kann nicht durch gezieltes Bauchmuskeltraining das Fett am Bauch abbauen. Wird einem immer wieder von den tollen Verkaufssendern und ihren "Superprodukten für den Sixpack" suggeriert, ist aber totaler Schwachsinn...


 Ich habe jetzt auch nur meine eigenen,  17 Jahre zurückliegenden Erfahrungen vom Gewichtheben aus meinem Hirn geholt...
Als ich damals mein Bauchtraining auf heftig viele Wiederholungen (grob 50 - 100 Wiederholungen a 5 Sätze bei verschiedenen Übungen) umstellte, tat sich schon was...

Glaube aber gerne, dass du Recht hast. Dann brauch ich nämlich mich damit nicht mehr rumquälen 

--------------------------------------------------------------------


> Beiß noch mal


 Danke, geht aber nur, wenn ich eben nix zu Beißen habe 

Was macht ihr bei abendlichen/nächtlichen Hungerattacken? Also so, dass man dann nicht mehr einschlafen kann? TipTop-Flicken kauen???


----------



## MichaH2 (7. August 2008)

http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub035.pdf, hier noch mal einen Link den ich grade in einem Posting von Alex367 gefunden habe, da steht was drin zum Thema abnehmen und Fettverbrennung! Klingt für mich logisch und sollte mal allen die hier immer nur die GA1 Methode zur Fettverbrennung empfehlen als Hinweis dienen. 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MichaH2 (7. August 2008)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> Glaube aber gerne, dass du Recht hast. Dann brauch ich nämlich mich damit nicht mehr rumquälen



Nee, so war das nicht gemeint, Bauchmuskeltraining stärkt die Muskulatur, das sollte man schon machen, immer schön den Rücken mittrainieren, eine starke Körpermitte ist bei allen Sportarten hilfreich, nur taugt es nicht zum Abbau von Fett. Naja, obwohl, besser intensives Bauchtraining als gar keine Bewegung! ;-)




Rockhopper schrieb:


> Was macht ihr bei abendlichen/nächtlichen Hungerattacken? Also so, dass man dann nicht mehr einschlafen kann? TipTop-Flicken kauen???



Also wenn Du keine Freundin hast empfehle ich Dir mal selbst Hand anzulegen bis der Entspannungszustand eintritt, dann ist es auch vorbei mit dem Hungergefühl....ist jetzt ernst gemeint!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. August 2008)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> Danke, geht aber nur, wenn ich eben nix zu Beißen habe
> 
> Was macht ihr bei abendlichen/nächtlichen Hungerattacken? Also so, dass man dann nicht mehr einschlafen kann? TipTop-Flicken kauen???


Wenn ich abends Hunger habe, gehe ich schlafen. Auch werde ich von Hunger normal nicht wach. Gegen Hunger hilft meist essen  Muss ja nicht viel sein.  So 4, 5 Bröchen sollten ja reichen, um den ersten Hunger zu stillen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nickensen (7. August 2008)

@ MichaH2

...der war aber Grenzwertig...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. August 2008)

Nächtliche Fressattacken kenn ich gottlob net, selbst wenn dann mal ne Kleinigkeit(bsp. ein halbes Marmeladebrötchen, ein Scheibchen Käse/Wurst, ein glas lauwarmes Wasser) ist kein Spass, hilft wirklich.
Hi,hi,hi das mit der Entspannung ist gar nicht so verkehrt.... vorallem schläft man gut mit erleichterten Körperteilen....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopper (7. August 2008)

> Also wenn Du keine Freundin hast empfehle ich Dir mal selbst Hand anzulegen bis der Entspannungszustand eintritt, dann ist es auch vorbei mit dem Hungergefühl....ist jetzt ernst gemeint!


  Grins, wieder ein paar Kalorien zusätzlich verbraucht! Sehr gut!



> ein Glas lauwarmes Wasser


 klingt gut, probiere ich aus...


----------



## esox lucius (7. August 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> @ MichaH2
> 
> ...der war aber Grenzwertig...



aber selten so gelacht


----------



## Nickensen (7. August 2008)

dito !


----------



## MichaH2 (7. August 2008)

Mea culpa! Der war schon knapp am Limit.  Aber da steh ich zu, es wirkt! 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Eftekhari (7. August 2008)

also helfen SitUps nicht wirklich? Was kann ich denn sonst machen? Oder  muss ich einfach mit leben?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. August 2008)

Eftekhari schrieb:


> also helfen SitUps nicht wirklich? Was kann ich denn sonst machen? Oder  muss ich einfach mit leben?



Also erstens, wenn de richtige Bauchmuckis ham willst mußt du sie mit Gewicht befeuern sonst sieht man sie später nicht so.
Ein Muskel wächst nur durch Gewichtstraining.
Und zweitens, das man sie richtig sieht mußt du Ausdauer trainieren, der Wabbelkram(auch Fett genannt, Plauze, Schnitzelfriedhof, Feinkostwölbung, Bindingspoiler oder ähnliche Schmeicheleien) über den Bauchmuckis kriegste nur weg wenn du den Mist dauerhaft verbrennst. 
Na denn fang mal an(Quäl dich du Sau..), übrigens biken oder auch Rennradfahren ist sehr gut dafür.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. August 2008)

@Eftekhari


Kannst es auch mal damit versuchen.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDCxH88-9X8&feature=related

oder damit......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDCxH88-9X8&feature=related

das ist auch fein.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knt2iHzVr8w&feature=related


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2008)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du keine Freundin hast empfehle ich Dir mal selbst Hand anzulegen bis der Entspannungszustand eintritt, dann ist es auch vorbei mit dem Hungergefühl....ist jetzt ernst gemeint!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha




Und wenn er eine hat? Schliesst sich das aus? 

Also ich würd mich bedankenm wenn ich von meinem Typen aufgrund von "Hungerattacken" ausm Schlaf gerissen werde


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @Eftekhari
> Kannst es auch mal damit versuchen.....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDCxH88-9X8&feature=related
> oder damit......
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDCxH88-9X8&feature=related


Wo ist denn bei den Videos der Unterschied?


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hi,hi,hi das mit der Entspannung ist gar nicht so verkehrt.... vorallem schläft man gut mit erleichterten Körperteilen....
> Gruß
> Stolli




Jup, und ist zudem noch schmerzlindernd 

Daher ist die "Verweigerung" aufgrund von Kopfschmerzen Humbug.

So, und  da ich gleich von den Frauen hier, wenn mitgelesen wird, erschlagen werde..... *flitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (7. August 2008)

@ Stolli

Feinkostwölbung ist ja das geilste was ich zu dem Thema je gehört habe !
Kommt noch vor dem "Kompressor für den Hammer darunter" !

@ apoptygma

Wie Recht Du hast - und ich kenne mich aus ! Bin seit 7 Jahren verheiratet.....*heul*

Schönen Anbend noch und guten HUNGER bzw. viel Spaß bei der Beseitigung des selbigen !


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Wo darf ich kondolieren?
> 
> Also es gibt auch Leute, die "beseitigen" auch ohne Hunger


----------



## frichte1 (7. August 2008)

wer trainieren will ... halte sich an den guten  Mann im Video

klick mich

und einfach mal seine Vids ansehen ...

und für die Condi bitte hier ran halten ... bin dabei aber ich kann das nicht so schnell

klick mich auch


----------



## Nickensen (8. August 2008)

Wenn Du mit kondolieren "beseitigen" meinst........würde ich nicht NEIN sagen !

OMG - was sinkt das Niveau wieder.....sorry.....


Stand der Dinge :

92, 1 kg STILLSTAND ! Stört aber nicht. Wie gesagt, kann ja nicht immer bergab gehen.
Aber gestern kam mein *Sigma BC 2006* inkl. Pulsmesser.
Jetzt wird GA1 gefahren und dann gehts weida nach unne mit dem Gewicht !

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MichaH2 (8. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und wenn er eine hat? Schliesst sich das aus?


Also ich kenne nur Frauen die auf "selbstistdermann", vor allem im gemeinsamen Bett bei ihrer Anwesenheit, mit unverständnis reagieren, um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren. 



apoptygma schrieb:


> Also ich würd mich bedankenm wenn ich von meinem Typen aufgrund von "Hungerattacken" ausm Schlaf gerissen werde



Hmmm, gute Argumentation! Aber da halte ich gegen, das kann dann nicht die wahre Liebe sein oder Ihr seid schon lange zusammen.  Und, es springt ja auch was Positives für Dich raus, Dein Typ wird schlanker und attraktiver weil der "Schwabbelbauch" gegen ein 6pack eingetauscht wird. 

So, jetzt aber genug von solch schlüpfrigen Themen!

Ich kann euch mal ans Herz legen hier rein zu schauen: 

http://www.crossfitmunich.com/about/

und hier:

http://www.crossfit.com/

ok, einiges davon finde ich bedenklich, da technisch anspruchsvoll (Kettleballswing) aber vieles ist nicht verkehrt und man kann es Zuhause ohne großen Aufwand machen, die meisten Workouts sind auf Kraftausdauer ausgelegt und dauern insgesamt nicht sehr lange. Teilweise sind die WOD (Workout of the day)  auf "nur" 20 min. ausgelegt. Aber, hehehe, da fällt man nachher um! Sehr schön ist z.b. der "Burpee Test"  100 Burpees auf Zeit, das erste mal brauchte ich ca. 19 min, das 2.te mal nach 3 Wochen Training 15. jetzt bin ich bei ca. 13. Trotzdem ist das Knüppelhart und man hat was für den ganzen Körper getan. Übungsvideos sind übrigens hier : http://www.crossfit.com/cf-info/excercise.html



Gruß

Micha


----------



## Backfisch (8. August 2008)

Solange beim Poppen kein Brustgurt getragen wird, wie es ein gewisser User hier mal verkündet hat...


----------



## Nickensen (8. August 2008)

@ frichte1

Wie heftig ist denn der Typ ? Aggro Ross ! Aber der Junge ist schon fit würde ich sagen !


----------



## ThK (8. August 2008)

Hmm Pulsmesser...
Kommt nach Duisburg..
Ich glaub das Ding läuft dann eh am WE im Error Bereich und das muss ich mir net geben.

;-)

Aber danach könnte der schon was bringen denke ich ...


----------



## tschobi (8. August 2008)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Nee, so war das nicht gemeint, Bauchmuskeltraining stärkt die Muskulatur, das sollte man schon machen, immer schön den Rücken mittrainieren, eine starke Körpermitte ist bei allen Sportarten hilfreich, nur taugt es nicht zum Abbau von Fett.



Taugt nicht zum Abbau von Fett? Das stimmt wohl nicht wirklich.   

Mit G1 Training und Fettverbrennung hast du recht, trotzdem ist es super wichtig für alle die sich eine vernünftige Grundlage aufbauen wollen. 
Nur zum Fettverbrennen braucht man G1 eigentlich garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2008)

Um Himmels Willen, nein 

Kondolenz, mein Beileid aussprechen war damit gemeint 






Nickensen schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit kondolieren "beseitigen" meinst........würde ich nicht NEIN sagen !
> 
> OMG - was sinkt das Niveau wieder.....sorry.....
> 
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2008)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Also ich kenne nur Frauen die auf "selbstistdermann", vor allem im gemeinsamen Bett bei ihrer Anwesenheit, mit unverständnis reagieren, um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren.
> 
> Hmmm, gute Argumentation! Aber da halte ich gegen, das kann dann nicht die wahre Liebe sein oder Ihr seid schon lange zusammen.  Und, es springt ja auch was Positives für Dich raus, Dein Typ wird schlanker und attraktiver weil der "Schwabbelbauch" gegen ein 6pack eingetauscht wird.



Nix, da sag ich noch was zu 

Na ja, mir wird eh nachgesagt, oft sehr männlich zu denken.

Entschuldigung, das ich Nachts gern schlafe , für diese Dinge ist doch tagsüber immer mal wieder Zeit  Das hab ich im Übrigen auch immer so gehalten....wer mich unausgeschlafen kennt, hielt sich des Nächtens schon freiwillig zurück  

Als derzeitiger Single kann ich da allerdings auch keine Erfahrungswerte für die JETZT-Zeit einbringen , da schlaf ich sehr gut (meistens) 

So, nun wieder zum Thema Abnehmen, zu dem ich jetzt auch nicht soviel beitragen kann, worüber ich recht froh bin


----------



## Harry_I (8. August 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> @ frichte1
> 
> Wie heftig ist denn der Typ ? Aggro Ross ! Aber der Junge ist schon fit würde ich sagen !



Wenn jemand mit um die Dreissig eine Glatze hat, beschleicht mich immer so ein komisches Gefühl....

Da werden doch nicht ungewollt ein paar Hormone in seinen Eiweißdrink geflutscht sein?


----------



## frichte1 (8. August 2008)

Der Typ ist einfach nur der Hammer. Ob er was nimmt weiß ich nicht, jedoch muss man ihm eins zu gute halten ... Alle Übungen die er in seinen Büchern vorschlägt macht er selber um Fit zu bleiben.

Von Beruf Personaltrainer und er genießt weltweit hohes ansehen für seine Trainingsprogramme.

Aber wie immer muss jeder selbst bewerten ob das was für einen ist oder nicht ... jeder ist anders


----------



## MichaH2 (8. August 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Taugt nicht zum Abbau von Fett? Das stimmt wohl nicht wirklich.




Wenn Du mir jetzt sagen willst das man durch Bauchtraining gezielt das Fett ab Bauch abbauen kann, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Kein Mensch ist in der Lage durch gezielten Einsatz einer Muskelgruppe die darüber liegendene Fettschicht abzubauen. Fett baut man entweder überall am Körper ab oder gar nicht. Auch wenn Du vielleicht durch Werbesendungen bei QVC oder sonst wo anders informiert bist, (Der Bauch-weg-Gürtel, die spezial Bauchmuskel Trainings Bank). Grundsätzlich verbraucht ja jede Muskelaktivität Energie, soweit richtig, aber kein Muskel bezieht seine Energie aus speziellen, vielleicht "muskelnahen" Regionen. (zb. der Bizeps aus dem Fettgewebe am Arm, der Po aus dem dortigen Fettgewebe, etc. etc.) Wenn dem so wäre hätten Frauen nie mehr ein Prob. mit Cellulite! Geh mal in s Fitnessstudio und guck Dir mal BBP Kurse an (BauchBeine Po) fast 99 % der Teilnehmer sind Frauen. Deren Probleme wären ja dann gelöst, klappt aber leider nicht. Wie gesagt, trainiert werden müssen diese Muskeln, aber nicht um Fett abzubauen am Bauch! Da hilft nur viel mehr Energie verbrennen als man aufnimmt, andere Weg zu weniger Körperfett gibts nicht!!

Das ist ein leidiges Thema, ich sage nicht das ich da die totale Kenne und den Durchblick habe, es treiben sich aber so viele Leute auf dem Markt rum die wider besseres WIssen immer behaupten das man durch Bauchtrainig schlanker wird und fett am Bauch abbaut, da wellen sich mir die Fußnägel und das nur weil Sie damit ihre seltsamen Fitnessgerätschaften verkaufen wollen, die nachher sowieso auf dem Schrott landen. 

Fettpolster anlegen ist einfach und angenehm weil es lecker schmeckt all die guten Sachen in sich rein zu stopfen, es loszuwerden ist hart, unangenehm und schweißtreibend. Leider!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MichaH2 (8. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nix, da sag ich noch was zu



Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt was Du da noch zu sagst! Und mit Sicherheit alle anderen männlichen Forumsteilnehmer auch .



apoptygma schrieb:


> Als derzeitiger Single kann ich da allerdings auch keine Erfahrungswerte für die JETZT-Zeit einbringen



Ähem, gehört sowas nicht schon fast in den Bikemarket? 

"Nette Bikerin, 33, keine Gewichtsprobleme, gerne Tagsüber aktiv, unausgeschlafen aber wie eine Handgranate ohne Sicherungstift zu behandeln, mit demnächsten neuen Fahrrad, in liebevolle Hände abzugeben?"


Gruß

Micha

Wer den Verschreiber hat braucht den Spott nicht zu fürchten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaH2 (8. August 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit um die Dreissig eine Glatze hat, beschleicht mich immer so ein komisches Gefühl....
> 
> Da werden doch nicht ungewollt ein paar Hormone in seinen Eiweißdrink geflutscht sein?



Hehe, das könnten einige Glatzenträger Anfang 30 Dir echt übel nehmen  !

Gruß 

Micha,

 der zwar noch alle Haare hat aber trotzdem sein Haar lieber raspelkurz trägt


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2008)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt was Du da noch zu sagst! Und mit Sicherheit alle anderen männlichen Forumsteilnehmer auch .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Respekt!  Frech gefällt immer 

*schleimrum


----------



## SSaM85 (8. August 2008)

habe in meinen 8 tagen Urlaub 2kg verloren, durch viele Aktivitäten (Biken, Joggen, Wandern, Schwimmen) und bin jetzt bei 82,5kg.
Anscheinend hats mir auch was gebracht Abends quark mit süstoff zu essen.

Aber eins verstehe ich nicht: Wenn man eh die ~500 kcal defizit pro Tag nicht überschreiten sollte, warum muss man dann Sport machen- die 500kcal defizit erreicht man doch auch so (mal gesundheit und fitness usw. ausser betracht gelassen, das ganze soll nur ne theoretische frage sein)


----------



## tschobi (8. August 2008)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir jetzt sagen willst das man durch Bauchtraining gezielt das Fett ab Bauch abbauen kann, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Kein Mensch ist in der Lage durch gezielten Einsatz einer Muskelgruppe die darüber liegendene Fettschicht abzubauen. Fett baut man entweder überall am Körper ab oder gar nicht. Auch wenn Du vielleicht durch Werbesendungen bei QVC oder sonst wo anders informiert bist, (Der Bauch-weg-Gürtel, die spezial Bauchmuskel Trainings Bank). Grundsätzlich verbraucht ja jede Muskelaktivität Energie, soweit richtig, aber kein Muskel bezieht seine Energie aus speziellen, vielleicht "muskelnahen" Regionen. (zb. der Bizeps aus dem Fettgewebe am Arm, der Po aus dem dortigen Fettgewebe, etc. etc.) Wenn dem so wäre hätten Frauen nie mehr ein Prob. mit Cellulite! Geh mal in s Fitnessstudio und guck Dir mal BBP Kurse an (BauchBeine Po) fast 99 % der Teilnehmer sind Frauen. Deren Probleme wären ja dann gelöst, klappt aber leider nicht. Wie gesagt, trainiert werden müssen diese Muskeln, aber nicht um Fett abzubauen am Bauch! Da hilft nur viel mehr Energie verbrennen als man aufnimmt, andere Weg zu weniger Körperfett gibts nicht!!
> 
> Das ist ein leidiges Thema, ich sage nicht das ich da die totale Kenne und den Durchblick habe, es treiben sich aber so viele Leute auf dem Markt rum die wider besseres WIssen immer behaupten das man durch Bauchtrainig schlanker wird und fett am Bauch abbaut, da wellen sich mir die Fußnägel und das nur weil Sie damit ihre seltsamen Fitnessgerätschaften verkaufen wollen, die nachher sowieso auf dem Schrott landen.
> 
> ...




Mach dich mal locker, wer sagt den was von *gezielt* am Bauch.
Hab mich doch nur auf deine Aussage bezogen, das man mit Bauchmuskeln kein Fett abbauen kann. Und das ist ja wohl Blödsinn. Von *nur am Bauch* hab ich doch garnichts erwähnt und muss dir da bei deinen Ausführungen auch recht geben.

Aber das Bauchmuskeltraining einen sixpack hervorruft ist doch auch klar.
Wenn man dabei natürlich immer schön weiterfrisst hat man natürlich keine chance. 
Ausdauertraining braucht man nicht zum Abnehmen. Und auch nicht für einen sixpack. Ich denke eine ausgewogene Mischung und Kraft ist das vernünftigste.


----------



## lens83 (8. August 2008)

SSaM85 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Aber eins verstehe ich nicht: Wenn man eh die ~500 kcal defizit pro Tag nicht überschreiten sollte, warum muss man dann Sport machen- die 500kcal defizit erreicht man doch auch so (mal gesundheit und fitness usw. ausser betracht gelassen, das ganze soll nur ne theoretische frage sein)



ja wenn du gesundheit außen vor lässt, kannst auch 2 packungen zigaretten am tag rauchen... 

durch regelmäßigen sport hat man die negative energiebilanz dann halt schon fast garantiert und man kann sich auch mal eine kleine sünde gönnen.
aber abnehmen an sich kann man natürlich auch nur durch ernährungsumstellung und ohne sport.


----------



## MichaH2 (8. August 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Mach dich mal locker, wer sagt den was von *gezielt* am Bauch.
> Hab mich doch nur auf deine Aussage bezogen, das man mit Bauchmuskeln kein Fett abbauen kann. Und das ist ja wohl BlÃ¶dsinn. Von *nur am Bauch* hab ich doch garnichts erwÃ¤hnt und muss dir da bei deinen AusfÃ¼hrungen auch recht geben.
> 
> Aber das Bauchmuskeltraining einen sixpack hervorruft ist doch auch klar.
> ...




Ich bin locker! Mir geht nur der Hut hoch wenn mir jemand verkaufen will das man durch Training der Bauchmuskeln Fett verliert. Das hat was von den Verkaufssendern. Unter dem Motto, am Tag 50 Situps und Du nimmst ab. Das halte ich fÃ¼r BauernfÃ¤ngerei. Wir sind uns ja soweit einig das man gute Rumpfmuskulatur fÃ¼r alle Sportarten brauchen kann, nur als alleiniges Training zum abnehmen taugt es nix. Gut, besser 50 situps als gar kein Training...trotzdem bleibe ich dabei ein 6pack hat jeder Mensch, gibt genÃ¼gend wirklich sehnige Typen die das haben ohne Training, durch das Training werden die Muckis nur dicker, d.h. die Rippen tiefer. Wenn aber ohne Ende Unterhautfett da ist, kannst Du noch so dicke BMs haben, da ist nix zu sehen aber darÃ¼ber sind wir uns ja auch einig , Zum Thema Ausdauertraining hatte ich ja schon den Link von Alex367 weiter oben gepostet, wie Du sagst, geht auch ohne aber mal ehrlich, fahren wir nicht alle Rad weils einen HeidenspaÃ macht und nur in 2ter Linie was fÃ¼r die Ausdauer bringt? Ansonsten kÃ¶nnten wir uns ja einfach bei Mcfit anmelden und da fÃ¼r die 2000 â¬ die so ein Rad kostet im Schnitt fast ewig trainieren!



Peace Man!

GruÃ

Micha


----------



## MichaH2 (8. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Respekt!  Frech gefällt immer
> 
> *schleimrum



äääh wie widerlich, schleimspuren!  aber bitte, immer gerne


----------



## Antiloppe (10. August 2008)

Status:

Samstag 16.02.2008 - 93,6 kg (Beginn)
-----------------------------
Samstag 05.07.2008 - 81,5 kg (-1,0)
Samstag 12.07.2008 - 81,9 kg (+0,4)
Samstag 19.07.2008 - 80,0 kg (-1,9)
Samstag 26.07.2008 - 80,1 kg (+0,1)
Freitag 01.08.0228 - 80,2 kg (+0,1)
Sonntag 10.08.2008 - 79,5 kg (-0,7)

Geht wieder abwärts. 
Aber nun habe ich dann auch mal gemacht, was ihr da alles immer so was. Mich auf die Fresse gelegt, aber gott sei Dank nicht auf dem rad sondern beim Laufen 

Ja, ja völlig dusselig ich weiß. Knie und Ellenbogen in dicken Verbänden und  kann mich nicht bewegen. Son Mist!

Mal schauen, was das mit meinem Gewicht macht 

Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. August 2008)

oh je wenn man schon net laufen kann wie wird das erst mit dem radfahren....
Weißt ja wer den schaden hat.......
Nee im Ernst, erhol dich gut......gute Besserung.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Nickensen (10. August 2008)

Von mir auch gut Besserung ! Bestell Dir ne Pizza und bleib schön auf der Couch liegen !
Und lass dich von deiner Freundin/Frau pflegen oder zur Not auch von der Mama. 

Das Wetter ist eh *******, dann ist es nur halb so schlimm...

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiloppe (10. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> oh je wenn man schon net laufen kann wie wird das erst mit dem radfahren....
> Weißt ja wer den schaden hat.......
> Nee im Ernst, erhol dich gut......gute Besserung.
> Gruß
> Stolli




danke schön füpr die gute Besserung .




Nickensen schrieb:


> Von mir auch gut Besserung ! Bestell Dir ne Pizza und bleib schön auf der Couch liegen !
> Und lass dich von deiner Freundin/Frau pflegen oder zur Not auch von der Mama.



LOL, daniel ich bin ne Frau . Ich lasse mich dann mal lieber von meinem Mann pflegen. 

Viele Grüße

Antiloppe


----------



## Rockhopper (13. August 2008)

Moinmoin, komme grad von der Waage -> 98,2 kg
Die Abstinenz von den Bratwürsten und dem Streuselkuchen an diesem WE zahlt sich dann doch aus  
War aber schon schwer, wenn die ganze Verwandtschaft sich der Völlerei hingibt, mit 'nem Sprudel rumzulungern...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. August 2008)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> Moinmoin, komme grad von der Waage -> 98,2 kg
> Die Abstinenz von den Bratwürsten und dem Streuselkuchen an diesem WE zahlt sich dann doch aus
> War aber schon schwer, wenn die ganze Verwandtschaft sich der Völlerei hingibt, mit 'nem Sprudel rumzulungern...



Wasser ist zum waschen da....fallerii und falleraa..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]
und zum Zähneputzen kann man es benutzen....
Wieeeee net eine Wurst gegessen oder am Kuchen geknabbert.......wie groß bist du eigentlich......bin ma neugierig....?
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Nickensen (13. August 2008)

@ Antiloppe

ach Mist......habe ich glatt vergessen ! Wer ein Gedächniss hat oder lesen kann, soll ja bekanntlich im Vorteil sein !!!


----------



## Rockhopper (13. August 2008)

> wie groß bist du eigentlich?


 191cm


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. August 2008)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> 191cm



Na ja mit 1,91m nen knappen hunderter ist doch net soooo viel.
Hättest du 15 kilo weniger würdest du aussehen wie ein Rippchen mit nem Kreuz wie eine Fahrradspeiche.
Ich hab bei 1,95m auch 98 kilo, im Winter 100-101 kg, des passt schon.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ich hab bei 1,95m auch 98 kilo, im Winter 100-101 kg,


Fetter Sack 
1,78cm; 72kg; im Winter gerne auch mal ein paar Kilo mehr 
Ist aber auch nicht viel dran an mir 

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. August 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Fetter Sack
> 1,78cm; 72kg; im Winter gerne auch mal ein paar Kilo mehr
> Ist aber auch nicht viel dran an mir
> 
> Gruß Kai



Des war ja klar das von dir Flitzpiepe sowas kommt....
Tja im Winter ziehen wir halt alle a bisserl mehr auf die Waage.
Is abber im Frühjahr immer schnell weg.
Gruß u. gute Nacht
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Des war ja klar das von dir Flitzpiepe sowas kommt....
> Tja im Winter ziehen wir halt alle a bisserl mehr auf die Waage.
> Is abber im Frühjahr immer schnell weg.
> Gruß u. gute Nacht
> Stolli


Natürlich 
Bei mir dauert es im Frühjahr aber bestimmt ewig  Der Winter wird wieder hart und lang.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (15. August 2008)

Moin zusammen, ich verfluche den Börger Könich und den Speiseeisverticker !
Ohne den Besuch dieser Etablessements würde ich heute endlich die 90 geknackt haben. 
Somit kann ich hier "nur" die 91,0 kg vermelden.

Aber ein deutlicher zuwachs von Beinmuskulatur ist mir nicht abzusprechen. Auch die Ausdauer wird immer besser. Nun bin ich schon mehrmals Strecken jenseits der 60 km gefahren, ohne vom Rad zu fallen. Auch GA1 Strecken über 3 Stunden fahre ich nun.

Es geht vorran und es macht Spaß !!! 
Für den nächsten Monat bin ich im Fitnessstudio angemeldet. Inkl. Physiotherapeut, damit ich auch ja nix falsch mache. Merke nämlich langsam, das ein labriger Oberkörper nicht zu meinen Beinen passt. Und auf Rückenschmerzen beim radeln habe ich mangels Rückenstreckermuskulatur auch keinen Bock mehr. Das mit dem Hanteln stemmen zu Hause wird irgendwie nix. Mache das höchstens einmal die Woche, und dann auch zuviel. 

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende...

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## ThK (15. August 2008)

Mal eine Woche wiegen ausgelassen und zack kommt die Quittung dafür...

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08)
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg)
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg)
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)
20.Woche (20.06.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
21.Woche (27.06.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
22.Woche (04.07.08): 85,0kg (+1,0kg)
23.Woche (11.07.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
24.Woche (18.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
25.Woche (25.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
26.Woche (01.08.08): 83,0kg (-1,0kg)
27.Woche (08.08.08): ???
28.Woche (15.08.08): 85,8kg (+2,8kg)


----------



## SSaM85 (15. August 2008)

soso deine Waage verringert also dein Gewicht? 

Bei mir sinds seit letzter Woche Freitag 1 kg weniger geworden, somit jetzt 81,5kg.

Scheint als würd der Quark mit Süßstoff abends mehr bringen als wenn ich abends gar nichts esse.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. August 2008)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit um die Dreissig eine Glatze hat, beschleicht mich immer so ein komisches Gefühl....
> 
> Da werden doch nicht ungewollt ein paar Hormone in seinen Eiweißdrink geflutscht sein?



Es soll auch Rasierapparate geben, hätt ich net so einen spitzen Kopf hätte ich nämlich schon längst auch nen richtigen Kahlschlag.
Schei$$ Haare........
Und im übrigen muß doch net jeder der *RICHTIG* fit ist immer was nehmen......oder..?
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. August 2008)

@Nickensen


Für den nächsten Monat bin ich im Fitnessstudio angemeldet. Inkl. Physiotherapeut, damit ich auch ja nix falsch mache.....


Physiotherapeut........was es heut nicht alles gibt......mensch geh gescheit trainieren, lass dir nen fetten Trainingsplan erstellen und leg los...
Dein Physioheini wird dir irgend so ein nettes Plänchen erstellen womit du nie stärker und wiederstandsfähiger wirst.
Mal so als Tip......Klimmzüge und Hyperxtensions(Beine einklemmen, und dan mit dem Oberkörper hoch bis die Wirbelsäule grad ist) für den Rücken, und ein gezieltes Schulter u. Nackentraining beheben deine Probleme innerhalb von nem Halben Jahr, sei dir dessen sicher.
Und nun viel Erfolg, und denk dran.....No Pain, No Gain
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Harry_I (15. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Es soll auch Rasierapparate geben, hätt ich net so einen spitzen Kopf hätte ich nämlich schon längst auch nen richtigen Kahlschlag.
> Schei$$ Haare........
> Und im übrigen muß doch net jeder der *RICHTIG* fit ist immer was nehmen......oder..?
> Gruß
> Stolli



Na klar! Ben Johnson (übrigens mein Jahrgang, ebenso Carl Lewis, Loddar M., George Cloney) hatte bestimmt auch einen guten Rasierer ...

Sicher kann man auch fit sein - ohne etwas einzuwerfen! Ich fühle mich auch fit, obwohl ich nur etwa 30% des Trainingspensums früherer Zeiten habe.

Mein Gewicht steigt zwar in letzter Zeit, jedoch ist der optische Eindruck in Ordnung. Die Klimmzüge (wie gehabt vor jedem 2. mal Duschen) habe ich von 20 auf 25 erhöht. Ich werde mich wohl mit den über 100kg arrangieren müssen. (196cm, ca. 101 kg).

Körperfettwaagen kann man vergessen! Seit einem Monat habe ich eine, - die Angaben sind mehr als seltsam. So nach dem Motto "sag mir Deinen Namen und ich sage Dir wie Du heißt!".

Wenn ich den höchsten Fitnessgrad eingebe "A5" dann zeigt sie um die 16% KF an. Bei weniger Fitness "A4" hätte ich 21%
Wenn ich einen Liter Flüssigkeit zu mir nehme, bin ich sogleich "fetter" geworden. (KFA müsste jedoch nach unten gehen)

Vorletztes Wochenende habe ich einen Fahrtechnikkurs für Fortgeschrittene mitgemacht. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Leider dezimierten sich die 5 Teilnehmer bis ich am Ende mit dem Guide alleine unterwegs war. Obwohl ich mir vieles bereits selber angeeignet hatte waren doch einige neue Erkenntnisse dabei. Machte Spaß hinter einem Profi herzuheizen 
Ich denke, er musste nicht auf mich warten, faste eher den Entschluss wieder mehr für seine Kondition zu machen.

Mein Ziel wird also nicht die absolute Kilogrammzahl sein sondern die (gefühlte/gemessene) Fitness.

Nächstes Jahr mal ein XC-Rennen. Ich denke das liegt mir mehr als die 100kg bei einem Marathon 30min am Stück bergauf zu kurbeln.

Wir werden sehen... Auf jeden Fall ist alles nicht so wichtig, dass ich mir zur Erreichung etwas "einwerfen" müsste.

Harry
---------------------------------
_If you start with cross-country -  you better start with a small country _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (15. August 2008)

sodala, ich werde mich schön langsam aus dem thread hier verabschieden - nachdem ich jetzt eine woche urlaub hatte und im schnitt pro tag 90km mit dem mtb unterwegs war (+ alle 2 tage 6-7km laufen + leichtes hanteltraining speziell für die angeschlagene schulter) bin ich bei meinem wunschgewicht von 70kg bei 180cm angelangt. (also in 2,5 Monate - 16kg )

so gefällt mir das, da ich aber konstante 73-74kg anstrebe, darf es jetzt etwas mehr muskelaufbau sein - ich kann bei interesse natürlich gerne weiterberichten.

auf alle fälle danke mal an diesen thread hier, der hat mich motiviert


----------



## apoptygma (15. August 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Natürlich
> Bei mir dauert es im Frühjahr aber bestimmt ewig  Der Winter wird wieder hart und lang.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Das werden wir ersma sehen *bösegrinz


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das werden wir ersma sehen *bösegrinz


Das kannste dir dann angucken 
Aber bis August ist ja noch Zeit 
Im Augugst 2009 bin ich dann ein Kerl wie ein Streichholz.


----------



## apoptygma (15. August 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das kannste dir dann angucken
> Aber bis August ist ja noch Zeit
> Im Augugst 2009 bin ich dann ein Kerl wie ein Streichholz.



Sundern war doch Ende April?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. August 2008)

Sundern ist nur der Formtest


----------



## apoptygma (15. August 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sundern ist nur der Formtest



Schwall Schwall Gummiball


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Schwall Schwall Gummiball


Hätte hätte Fahrradkette.
Reicht dann jetzt auch 
Vielleicht nehme ich dich ja nächstes Jahr mit auf's Podest 
Jetzt ist aber echt gut
Genug off topic 

Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. August 2008)

.....ihr seid echt klasse.


----------



## apoptygma (15. August 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hätte hätte Fahrradkette.
> Reicht dann jetzt auch
> Vielleicht nehme ich dich ja nächstes Jahr mit auf's Podest
> Jetzt ist aber echt gut
> ...



Mir reicht schon, wenn ich Dich morgen nicht den Berg rauf tragen muss


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> .....ihr seid echt klasse.


Wir wissen das 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Mir reicht schon, wenn ich Dich morgen nicht den Berg rauf tragen muss


 Ich werde dich morgen daran erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopper (17. August 2008)

'nabend, sitz grad artig vor'm Rechner und versuche wieder einmal die Kalorienaufnahme nicht ausufern zu lassen 
Naja, mal gucken ob mit ein paar Glas Wasser ich heute zufrieden bleibe...
;ob dann posting #2877 auch nothelfen kann?

Morgen ist mal wieder Wiegen angesagt


----------



## Nickensen (17. August 2008)

Ich war gestern Babypinkeln mit ORDENTLICH FLEISCH und heute konnte ich das ein oder andere auch nicht liegen lassen. Ich habe "Angst" vor Morgen !!!

Aber selber Schuld.........shehe schon die 93,5 kg auf der Waage vor mir anstatt der 90,X

*Schluchtz*


Daniel


----------



## Harry_I (18. August 2008)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> sodala, ich werde mich schön langsam aus dem thread hier verabschieden - nachdem ich jetzt eine woche urlaub hatte und im schnitt pro tag 90km mit dem mtb unterwegs war (+ alle 2 tage 6-7km laufen + leichtes hanteltraining speziell für die angeschlagene schulter) bin ich bei meinem wunschgewicht von 70kg bei 180cm angelangt. (also in 2,5 Monate - 16kg )
> 
> so gefällt mir das, da ich aber konstante 73-74kg anstrebe, darf es jetzt etwas mehr muskelaufbau sein - ich kann bei interesse natürlich gerne weiterberichten.
> 
> auf alle fälle danke mal an diesen thread hier, der hat mich motiviert



*Du spinnst wohl! *

Sich verabschieden zu wollen, ohne *genau* zu berichten wie Du dieses Ergebnis (16 kg in 9 Wochen) geschafft hast!

Das Forum schreit nach Informationen und hat auch ein Recht darauf!

Harry
--------------------------------
...und ja natürlich! Weitere Berichterstattung (Gewicht halten) ist ebenso wichtig.


----------



## ibinsnur (18. August 2008)

hmmm - i glaub, dass i nix bsonderes getan habe - ich war nur sehr konsequent. 

1. neues cc rad gekauft - das alte hat schon 10 jahre am buckel
2. ziel vor augen - bei einem bestimmten ereignis war es aufgelegt eine !alte" renndress anzuziehen - nur da hatte ich eben ca. 15 kg weniger - und in diese wollte ich wieder hineinpassen.
3. ehrlich gesagt hatte/habe ich keinen genauen trainingsplan
4. ich habe mir laufschuhe gekauft - letztes mal bin ich vor 15 jahren oder so gelaufen ...
5. langsam zu laufen angefangen - zuerst 3 km, dann 4, jetzt im moment laufe ich 3 mal in der woche 6 km, (ned wirkli schnell - 45 min) - zwischendurch bin ich einmal 20 km gelaufen - konditionell kein problem, nur meine vorgeschädigten knie versagten nach 17 km den dienst und i bin mehr heim "gehatscht" ...
6. fest mountainbiken - wobei ich einen sehr grossen strassenanteil dabei habe - für niedrige pulsbereiche und runden tritt - ich habe jetzt am neuen bike 2000 km oben
7. in arbeitswochen geht sich nur das laufen unter der zeit aus - am wochenende dann so 100-150 km touren; in urlaubswochen bin ich jeden tag fast sowohl am bike wie in den laufschuhen.
8. seit ca. 1 monat trainiere ich leicht mit hanteln
9. 0 süssigkeiten (früher konnte ich mich von schoki ernähren )
10. anfangs der "diät sehr wenig gegessen - nun normalumfang - trinke sehr viel mineralwasser jetzt
11. ich kontrolliere mein gewicht morgens und abends - und so ziemlich nach jedem wochenende hatte ich wieder um 1 kg zugelegt - das ließ sich nie vermeiden - aber daran sieht man auch, dass ich normal esse.

fazit: bei MIR schlägt mehr sport extrem gut an, kalorienzählen bringt bei mir ned so was ...


----------



## Rockhopper (19. August 2008)

@ibinsnur: ich drücke dir die Damen, dass du das Gewicht über den Winter einigermassen halten kannst!  16kg in 9Wochen ist schon beachtlich


----------



## ibinsnur (19. August 2008)

nachdem ich bisher immer nur alpinski gefahren bin (30-50 tage im winter), werde ich mir diesmal langlaufen und skitouren angewöhnen ...


----------



## Rockhopper (21. August 2008)

wenn der Winter wieder so mild wird, dann brauchst noch ein paar Rollski

War am Mo auf einer Feier; etwas Wein getrunken und zwei Tage später 2,5 kg mehr auf der Waage???? Ist bestimmt eine Schwankung im Wasserhaushalt


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. August 2008)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> wenn der Winter wieder so mild wird, dann brauchst noch ein paar Rollski
> 
> War am Mo auf einer Feier; etwas Wein getrunken und zwei Tage später 2,5 kg mehr auf der Waage???? Ist bestimmt eine Schwankung im Wasserhaushalt




....wohl eher um ne Kommastelle vertan....hmmmm.....
Kann ja ma gar net sein......ooooder....?
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## lens83 (21. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> ....wohl eher um ne Kommastelle vertan....hmmmm.....
> Kann ja ma gar net sein......ooooder....?
> Gruß
> Stolli



"sein" kann es auf jeden fall. aber es kommt sicher nicht von 2 gläsern wein.

grundvoraussetzung natürlich, dass Du immer zur gleichen zeit wiegst. (idealerweise morgens nach dem toilettenbesuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopper (21. August 2008)

Jo, wiege immer morgens nach dem Toilletenbesuch; also absolutes Netto-Abtropfgewicht ;-).
Die Schwankung wollte ich dem Karpfen + Brot nicht zuschreiben.
Ist aber auch sonst so bei mir, dass das Gewicht um einige Kilos schwankt...
Mittlerweile ist's aber wieder auf das das vorherige Gewicht runter. Habe den Eindruck, dass mein Gewicht auch etwas schwankt, beispielsweise, ob am Tag zuvor ich Suppe gegessen habe.

Bin gespannt, was die Waage am WE meldet. 
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Rockhopper (23. August 2008)

habe mich heute Morgen gewogen: 89,7kg ?? nochmal drauf: 99,6kg, noma: 93,7kg???  grmpfff....
neue Batterien rein: 96,9kg, 96,7kg, 97,1kg, 97,0kg na also, geht ja wieder 
mittlerweile 'bekämpfe' ich meine Hungerattacken, indem ich mir eine Gemüsesuppe oder einen koffeinfreien Kaffee mache


----------



## Nickensen (23. August 2008)

Moin zusammen !

Heute stehen wieder 92,2 kg auf der Waage. Und wieder stagniert das Gewicht. 
Liegt wohl auch am gestrigen Grillabend im Kindergarten.
Ich komme nicht unter die 90 kg, aber dafür hungere ich auch nicht !
Ist schon schön, wenn man dDank der vielen Bewegung trotz Schlemmerei nicht zunimmt.

Heute ist erstmal Porbetraining im Studio angesagt. Ich freu mich.
Habe seit Wochen leichte Knieschmerzen, und bin froh, das meine Mukkibude 2 Physiotherapeuten hat. Die können für meinen krüppeligen Rücken und die desolaten Kniee einen schönen Plan erstellen. 
Nicht das ich mir noch Schade mit dem vielen biken und dann noch was falsch machen bei Training...nee Danke ! Meinen Orthopäden werde ich nächste Woche auch noch besuchen. Sicher ist sicher. 

Wünsche allen Beteiligten ein schönes WE !

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## ThK (23. August 2008)

Kurz mal eingeworfen...


Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08)
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg)
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg)
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)
20.Woche (20.06.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
21.Woche (27.06.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
22.Woche (04.07.08): 85,0kg (+1,0kg)
23.Woche (11.07.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
24.Woche (18.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
25.Woche (25.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
26.Woche (01.08.08): 83,0kg (-1,0kg)
27.Woche (08.08.08): ???
28.Woche (15.08.08): 85,8kg (+2,8kg)
29.Woche (22.08.08): 84,7kg (-1,1kg)


----------



## Rockhopper (23. August 2008)

@Nickensen


> Merke nämlich langsam, das ein labriger Oberkörper nicht zu meinen Beinen passt.


 geht mir genau so; mit fortwährender Saison fühlt sich auch bei mir der Oberkörper immer labriger relativ zum Oberkörper an.
Ich fahre daher öfters mal im Stehen die Steigungen hoch und oft freihändig. Bringt zwar keine Wunder aber hilft etwas.
Bei Knieschmerzen helfen mir Dehnübungen sehr gut!


----------



## Nickensen (23. August 2008)

War heute morgen zum Probetraining im Fitnessstudio.
Der Physiotherapeut der den Checkup durchführte meinte, das ich für die Beine ja nichts machen bräuchte !!! (grins)
Aber für Arme, den Rücken und die Plautze sehr wohl ! 
Habe nun ein schönes Trainingsprogramm zusammengestellt bekommen, und werde dann mal was für den "labrigen" Oberkörper machen.

Beinpresse mache ich nämlich 260 kg (proll) aber mit den Armen bin ich auf Grundschulniveau.  oder besser  !?
DAS MUß SICH ÄNDERN !!!

Freu´ mich jetzt schon aufs nächste Training !


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. August 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> War heute morgen zum Probetraining im Fitnessstudio.
> Der Physiotherapeut der den Checkup durchführte meinte, das ich für die Beine ja nichts machen bräuchte !!! (grins)
> Aber für Arme, den Rücken und die Plautze sehr wohl !
> Habe nun ein schönes Trainingsprogramm zusammengestellt bekommen, und werde dann mal was für den "labrigen" Oberkörper machen.
> ...




Ja das mit der Beinpresse kenn ich, aber wieviele Wdh. und Sätze mit dem Gewicht......?
Zum Oberkörper gehören aber auch Brust, Schultern un Nacken......gell net vergessen.
Gruß und viel Spass beim Training, möchte dein Gesicht sehen wenn du dein erstes richtiges Workout hinter dir hast........ging mir aber am Anfang auch so.
Stolli


----------



## Nickensen (23. August 2008)

@ Stolli

Hallo erstmal !

Also die 260 kg mache ich 3 Sätze jeweils 10 x 

Brust, Schultern und Nacken stelle ich noch zurück, da ich alle Übungen die auf die Arme gehen, nur sekundär durch die Übungen für den Rücken mitmache. (Bi & Trizeps)

Der Poserfaktor  ist daduch nat. nicht geben, aber die ersten 3 Monate sind erstmal primär für den Rückenmuskelaufbau gedacht. Damit habe ich ja so große Probleme - auch beim Radfahren.
Nach ca. 3-4 Monaten stelle ich meinen Plan dann um und dann wird das Training auch ausgeglichener. Einen Tag gesamter Oberkörper einen Tag Beine/Rücken.

Und das aufwärmen mache ich im Studio auf dem "Semischwulen"  Elipsentrainer (Ergotrainer), damit ich den ganzen Körper aufwärme und nicht auch noch im Studio auf dem Rad sitze.

Denke das ist eine runde Sache, die wir da ausgearbeitet haben, denkst Du nicht !?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## ibinsnur (23. August 2008)

am anfang und als einstieg würde ich auch "grosse" übungen empfehlen - also nicht einzelne muskelpartien zu sehr trainieren. ideal sind dafür kniebeugen, klimmzüge und dips. ausserdem lernt man so eine richtige ausführung der übung.


----------



## Rockhopper (23. August 2008)

> dips


? sind die nicht nur für den Trizeps???


----------



## ibinsnur (23. August 2008)

sind auch für schulter und brust - und an modernen maschinen kann man sich gut steigern - zuerst noch mit hilfe von gegengewichten - die beim raufdrücken helfen, und wenn man schon ohne hilfe dips machen kann, dann bindet man sich einfach  ein gewicht auf den gürtel.


----------



## sun909 (24. August 2008)

Hi,
pass bitte mit der Beinpresse auf. Das gibt schöne Schäden an den Knien, wenn man da zu ehrgeizig ist! Und leider merkt man das erst, wenn es zu spät ist 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Nickensen (24. August 2008)

Ja danke ! Ich habe ja was am rechten Knie !(Knorpelabschleifung gehabt)
Aber meine Muskulatur ist echt ausgeprägt...leider nur nicht so wirklich am Oberkörper.
Und es ist ja der Physiomann am Start und passt am Anfang auf. 

Und die 260 kg waren auch das maximum ! Werde mit nur mit 200 anfangen. Das ist aber auch das einzige am ganzen training, wo ich was drauf habe....*schnief*

Gute Nacht !


----------



## Rockhopper (25. August 2008)

moinmoin, heute Morgen gewogen: 96,5kg   
ich muss mal schauen, ob ich nicht so langsam meine Turnschuhe entstaube. Bei dem Gewicht sollte so langsam joggen wieder möglich sein!


----------



## frichte1 (25. August 2008)

So gestern war es soweit ... mein erster Marathon:

Ort: Erzgebirge rings um den Fichtelberg
Länge: 86,7 km
Höhenmeter: 2.300
Höhenprofil gibts hier

Mein Ziel hieß ankommen und das war schon hochgesteckt, da ich erst seit knapp 4 Monaten mit dem MTB zwecks Gewichtsverlust unterwegs bin. Meine normalen Runden sind so um die 50km und das bei max. 200hm also wusste ich nicht so recht auf was ich mich eingelassen habe.

Aber ich habs überstanden auch wenn mich auf den letzten Kilometern nur noch der Wille auf dem Sattel hielt, denn der Arsch tat so weh  und die Beine waren total leer. Immerhin 401 von ca. 440 Startern und das ganze innerhalb der vom Veranstalter festgesetzten 7h.

Zielzeit: 6:47:16
davon reine Fahrzeit: 6:02

Geile Strecke, spitzen Orga, aber ich muss sagen mein Trainingspensum war  nicht ausreichend und muss für nächstes Jarh gesteigert werden. Bis dahin dann getreu dem Motto der Speck muss weg mit hoffentlich nochmal 10kg weniger.

Leider hat die vermehrte Energieaufnahme im Vorfeld des Rennens und die Wiederaufnahme von Kohlenhydraten in den nahrungsplan mit 1kg plus zu Buche geschlagen, aber ich hoffe doch schnell wieder unter die psyschiche 90kg Marke zu kommen.

Bis dahin ... keep on movin (aber ich mach heute Pause )


----------



## tschobi (25. August 2008)

Ist doch ok so. Aber warum hast du dir für deinen ersten Marathon nicht die kleinste Runde ausgesucht? Oder gab es bei Diesem keine Kleinere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frichte1 (25. August 2008)

Naja es war halt nur diese eine Runde möglich.

Es war heftig, aber wie gesagt ich habs geschafft und in der Zeit die ich mir realistischer Weise vorgnommen hab. Das Problem waren wirklich die Höhenmeter die wir unterschätzt hatten.


----------



## Rockhopper (25. August 2008)

frichte1 





> *frichte1* ....erst seit knapp 4 Monaten mit dem MTB zwecks Gewichtsverlust unterwegs bin


 Respekt! nach so kurzer Trainingszeit so eine Tour sich aufzuhalsen....

bin heute 5 km joggen gewesen; trotz dass ich momentan eher schwächlich drauf bin (kohlehydratmangel) war ich 4 Min schneller als noch vor 2 Monaten mit 6kg mehr drauf


----------



## Rockhopper (28. August 2008)

Gestern 5 km joggen gewesen (_war eine quälerei denn ich fühlte mich vom ersten Schritt an schon schlapp_); danach aufs Sofa geflunzt und 1,5Liter Fanta getrunken. 
Als ich die Flasche leer hatte, bemerkte ich, dass diese ja zuckerhaltig und nicht Fanta Zero ist.  Grmmpff also alles wieder drin. Dann mich abends auf nur 4 Teller Suppe beschränkt. 

Heute Morgen auf der Wagge 900Gramm mehr als am Vortag? _   wahren die 5km wohl nicht lang genug..._


----------



## SSaM85 (28. August 2008)

Hehe wenn du 5km Läufst und dann nen Liter Fanta hinterher trinkst (1l reicht schon) dann war das training (Speckmäßig gesehen) für die katz. Nicht mal auf nen Nachbrenneffekt kannst dann hoffen.

Aber ein Vorteil hats schon: Durch schnelle Kohlenhydratzunahme direkt nach dem Training steigerst du deine Regeneration und kannst somit die nächste Trainingseinheit um so früher und auch besser Laufen


----------



## Rockhopper (28. August 2008)

jojo, stimmt. Ist mir schon klar, dass ich einen doofen Fehler gemacht habe. Aber heute mag ich einfach nicht mehr. Ich fühle mich immer noch recht ausgelaugt...
Und vor So habe ich keine Zeit mehr zum Sport. Ich muss daheim malochen.


----------



## SSaM85 (28. August 2008)

Zwei Tage hintereinander ist was Joggen angeht eher nicht so gut wenn man grad mit dem Laufen begonnen hat (ich weiß ja nicht wo dein aktueller Trainingsstand ist) da Gelenke, Sehnen und Muskeln eholung von der doch recht harten Belastung (evtl. auch noch Übergewicht) brauchen.


----------



## sun909 (28. August 2008)

Hi,
als Anfänger hat man am nächsten Tag eigentlich so heftigen Muskelkater an den unmöglichsten Stellen (Bauchmuskeln...), dass man sich kaum wieder auf die Strecke macht. 

Ansonsten schlage ich mit Übergewicht dringend Laufen auf Waldboden vor, um die Gelenke und speziell die Knie nicht zu überlasten. Und ansonsten, auch wenn es mir stinklangweilig ist und zu viele "Tanker" im Wasser unterwegs sind, kann ich nur Schwimmen empfehlen!!!

Apropos: Kennt jemand den neuen mp3 player von speedo (?), der wasserdicht ist? Könnte beim Schwimmen doch für Abwechslung sorgen 

und zur Statistik:

11.02. 83,6kg; Körperfett 18,6%
10.03. 82,6kg; Körperfett 18,1%
01.04. 82,7kg; Körperfett 17,7%
15.04. 83,7kg; Körperfett 18,4% =+1kg 
26.08. 84,5kg; Körperfett? Waage defekt; Job ist schreibtischlastiger geworden 

Ziel war mal 80kg... Und ist wieder 80kg!

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg!
grüße
sun909


----------



## SSaM85 (28. August 2008)

Muskelkater... da sagst was 

War gestern Wasserski fahren und heute morgen joggen. Jetzt kann ich meine Arme nicht mehr hochnehmen und auch nichts vom Boden aufheben ^^ Aber naja, aktueller Stand:
81 kg


----------



## Rockhopper (29. August 2008)

na ja , 80 kg ist für meine 191cm unmöglich erreichbar : 
und ja, ich bin nach langer Abstinenz jetzt erst wieder eingestiegen ins Laufen.

@sun909: danke für den Hinweis mit dem mp3 player von speedo. Schaue mir das Teil mal genauer an 

Das Problem beim Schwimmen ist so, dass nahezu alle Schwimmbäder bei mir ungeeignet sind fürs Streckenschwimmen. Einmal regt sich die ganze Rentnerschaft auf, dass es so spritzt; im nächsten schwimmen(treiben) 3 Nilpferde alle 10 Min NEBENEINANDER von einem Beckenrand zum nächsten; überall gibt's nur so blöde Bademeister, die dann sich nicht an die ZEDERNDEN DUMMPFBACKEN rantrauen und dann gegenüber mir irgendwas von Rücksichtnahme labern, obwohl die Nilpferde quer treiben...
Zum Schwimmen gehen habe ich mittlerweile keine Lust mehr.

Das einzige Schwimmbad, wo man Schwimmen kann ist 45min Fahrtzeit entfernt und da trainieren Leistungsschwimmer; da war ich einmal. Die haben micht auf einer Runde drei mal überrundet. Da denke ich mir, denen möchte ich auch nicht im Weg rumtreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. August 2008)

Hi, hi, einmal bei den Nilpferden "Respekt" verschafft und du hast Ruhe.
So ein schlagender Fuß beim Kraulen wirkt Wunder......sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung.
Schließlich haben alle das Recht zum schwimmen, ist ein super Training.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Rockhopper (31. August 2008)

heute morgen war ich jetzt wieder mal auf der Waage (Soehnle Chroma); insgesamt 6 x draufgestellt; 
je nachdem, wo ich meine Latschen drauf stelle kann ich reproduzierbar die Anzeige um 2,4kg schwanken lassen. 
einmal 96,2kg bis runter auf 93,8kg
währe ja ok, dass die Waage einen gleichbleibenden Fehler anzeigt. Aber dass sie das Ergebniss abhängig von der Fußstellung macht? (_Füße ganz außen = schwer; Füße ganz innen = leichter _)

muss jetzt mal schauen, dass ich wieder etwas agiler werde und nicht mich nicht mehr ganz so schlapp fühle. Möchte meinen Grundumsatz wieder hochtreiben; habe das Gefühl, dass ich etwas zu schnell runter bin und der Körper auf Sparflamme geschaltet hat.


----------



## lens83 (31. August 2008)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> heute morgen war ich jetzt wieder mal auf der Waage (Soehnle Chroma); insgesamt 6 x draufgestellt;
> je nachdem, wo ich meine Latschen drauf stelle kann ich reproduzierbar die Anzeige um 2,4kg schwanken lassen.
> einmal 96,2kg bis runter auf 93,8kg
> währe ja ok, dass die Waage einen gleichbleibenden Fehler anzeigt. Aber dass sie das Ergebniss abhängig von der Fußstellung macht? (_Füße ganz außen = schwer; Füße ganz innen = leichter _)



dann ist sie vermutlich kaputt...
hab es grad bei meiner soehnle getestet: innen, mittig und außen, 3 mal exakt das selbe gewicht.
wobei es dann schon vorkommt das sie 2-300g abweicht, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## sun909 (31. August 2008)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> @sun909: danke für den Hinweis mit dem mp3 player von speedo. Schaue mir das Teil mal genauer an
> 
> Das Problem beim Schwimmen ist so, dass nahezu alle Schwimmbäder bei mir ungeeignet sind fürs Streckenschwimmen. Einmal regt sich die ganze Rentnerschaft auf, dass es so spritzt; im nächsten schwimmen(treiben) 3 Nilpferde alle 10 Min NEBENEINANDER von einem Beckenrand zum nächsten; überall gibt's nur so blöde Bademeister, die dann sich nicht an die ZEDERNDEN DUMMPFBACKEN rantrauen und dann gegenüber mir irgendwas von Rücksichtnahme labern, obwohl die Nilpferde quer treiben...
> Zum Schwimmen gehen habe ich mittlerweile keine Lust mehr.
> ...



Hi,
schwimmst du mit Brille?

Das macht bei uns viel aus  Mit Brille sieht man anscheinend professioneller oder gefährlicher aus...

Probiers mal, ist auch besser für die Augen.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Rockhopper (1. September 2008)

ja, ich schwam mit Brille.
Da sieht man ja die Nilpferde so dramatisch einprägsam...


----------



## Reese23 (2. September 2008)

Tach zusammen,

ich schließ mich der Runde mal an. Kurz zur Vorgeschichte und den aktuellen Daten:

24 Jahre; 185 cm; 86,5 kg; ehemaliger aktiver Rennrad-Fahrer

So, nach einer Knieverletztung vor etwa einem Jahr hab ich den aktiven Radsport sowie den Radsport allgemein an den Nagel gehängt und mich selbstständig gemacht. Damals hatte ich 75 kg und bin im Monat runde 1000 - 1300 km mit dem Rennrad gefahren und Wochenends Rennen.

Selbständig bin ich immernoch allerdings wiege ich jetzt 86,5 kg und fühle mich sowas von unwohl, fett und untrainiert dass sich da was ändern muss. Da ich keine Radrennen mehr fahren will und zeitlich auch das Trainingspensum wie oben beschrieben nicht mehr schaffe heißt das Zeil:

Winter über heftig trainieren - min. 10 kg verlieren (müsste machbar sein) - nächste Saision den einen oder anderen Marathon fahren

Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie man mit dem MTB trainiert aber wird sicher nicht viel anders sein als mit dem Rennrad ausser dass die Strecken kürzer werden und man mehr Zeit braucht.

In diesem Sinne - ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Was'n los hier?
Missionen alle schon aufgegeben? Alle fertig mit Abspecken? Keine Lust mehr zu schreiben? Stagnation wohin man blickt, oder wie? 
Ich war heute Morgen bei 69,7kg (Größe: 1,78/1,79m).
Mein Umfeld sagt, "reicht so langsam". Dick ist sicher anders. 
In der letzten Zeit bin ich eher wenig gefahren (keine 100km pro Woche, nur Straße).

Der Muskelaufbau ist der nächste Punkt. Da weiß ich aber schon alles, was ich wissen will zu. Sooo viele Muskeln sollen es aber auch gar nicht werden.

Gruß und Danke schön,
Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (5. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Hoffe der ein oder andere hier kennt mich noch ;-)

Bin grade in Bukarest und leider unter Sportmangel. Wird auch das ein oder andere Kilogramm dazu gekommen sein. Allerdings sind meine Triathlonpläne noch nicht aufgegeben ;-)

Werde ab Oktober versuchen nach Plan zu trainieren... habe mir ein paar Dinge vorgenommen, mal schauen wie das klappt. 

Ansonsten geht es mir super - viel Arbeit, aber es ist besser als ich erwartet habe...

In diesem Sinne - euch allen viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Abnehmen!

Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2008)

LauraPeter87
Wie könnte man dich vergessen? 

Nächsten Monat steigste schon wieder ins Training ein.
Wo kommt der Plan her? Dass deine Tria-Pläne noch nicht aufgegeben sind, ist schön zu hören 
Dass es dir super geht auch  Kennt man gar nicht von dir, also so eine positive Aussage 

Dir auch noch viel Spaß im fernen Bukarest. 
Wenn das Training wieder losgeht, schmilzen sicher auch die Pfunde wieder 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Torpedo64 (6. September 2008)

Muskelaufbau im Radsport ist ja nicht schlecht. Man sollte aber aufpassen, dass die Muckies nicht zu groß und schwer werden, weil dann wiederum mehr Leistung für das Bergauffahren benötigt wird


----------



## LauraPeter87 (6. September 2008)

@Kai: habe mir einfach ein paar Sachen vorgenommen in Bezug aufs tägliche Leben. Mal schauen wie es mit der Umsetzung klappt. 
Von der Arbeit her bin ich wirklich mega-positiv überrascht. Hab zwar echt richtig viel zu tun, aber da geht dann wenigstens die Zeit rum!
Fühl mich allerdings nicht wirklich wohl in meiner Haut, da ich einfach kaum Sport machen kann. War zwar ein paar Mal laufen, habs aber dann wohl gleich wieder übertrieben und hatte Schmerzen in der Achillessehne oder irgendwo nebendran. Jetzt am Wochenende bin ich spontan nicht da. Mal schauen, ob ich dann in den verbleibenden 3 Wochen noch ein bisschen zum Laufen komme...



Was gibts denn bei euch Neues? Alle rank und schlank?


----------



## Nickensen (6. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Melde mich auch mal wieder. Nicht viel neues vom Daniel. Die Waage sagt 92,1 kg an aber dafür wachsen die Muskeln am Oberkörper und den Beinen.
Die Mukkibude macht Spaß, der halbschwule Ergotrainer wird langsam mein Freund ( zum Ausgleich dem Radfahren beim aufwärmen gegenüber) und das anfängliche Unwohlsein, das man nix an Gewichten hochbekommt verfliegt auch langsam.  


War auch noch beim Orthopäden und habe mich "durchröntgen" lassen.Außer dem Verschleiß 1 + 2ten Grades in den Knie und Fußgelänken ist alles i. O.
Dachte es wäre schlimmer ! 

So, wünsche allen beteiligten ein schönes WE.

@ LauraPeter 

Kann Dich echt verstehen - habe mich letzte Woche auch mal 6 Tage nicht bewegt und war echt nicht ausgelastet. War richtig unzufrieden. 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. September 2008)

Guten Morgen 


Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Muskelaufbau im Radsport ist ja nicht schlecht. Man sollte aber aufpassen, dass die Muckies nicht zu groß und schwer werden, weil dann wiederum mehr Leistung für das Bergauffahren benötigt wird


Ich will ja nicht aussehen wie manch einer hier (Grüß dich Micha  ). Aber halt son bisschen mehr darf schon sein 
Bei derzeit 70kg bei 179cm besteht sicher erstmal keine Gefahr, die Berge nicht mehr hochzukommen. 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: habe mir einfach ein paar Sachen vorgenommen in Bezug aufs tägliche Leben. Mal schauen wie es mit der Umsetzung klappt.
> Von der Arbeit her bin ich wirklich mega-positiv überrascht. Hab zwar echt richtig viel zu tun, aber da geht dann wenigstens die Zeit rum!


Das klingt doch super.
Was bringt einem eine kurze oder ganz schöne Arbeitszeit, wenn die Arbeit nicht gefällt? Richtig, gar nix 
So ^^ ist es auf jeden Fall besser. 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Fühl mich allerdings nicht wirklich wohl in meiner Haut, da ich einfach kaum Sport machen kann.


Sowas musste ja jetzt mal wieder kommen... 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> War zwar ein paar Mal laufen, habs aber dann wohl gleich wieder übertrieben und hatte Schmerzen in der Achillessehne oder irgendwo nebendran.


 Na dann mach langsam  Is doch besser als einmal schnell und dann lange gar nicht mehr 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Jetzt am Wochenende bin ich spontan nicht da. Mal schauen, ob ich dann in den verbleibenden 3 Wochen noch ein bisschen zum Laufen komme...


 Du musst es ja nicht überstürzen. Wenn es klappt, gut, wenn nicht, dann später. Es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage, in denen du mehr Freiräume hast. 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Was gibts denn bei euch Neues? Alle rank und schlank?


 Nicht viel.  Bin jetzt von Zitronensprudel auf Mineralwasser umgestiegen. Hatte ja die Befürchtung, dass ich verdursten werde. Ist aber gar nicht  Werde das wohl so beibehalten. 
Nächster Schritt ist dann die Umstellung der Ernährung. Das gibt einen längeren Weg...  Wann ich den gehe, weiß ich noch nicht.


Nickensen schrieb:


> das anfängliche Unwohlsein, das man nix an Gewichten hochbekommt verfliegt auch langsam.


Man gewöhnt sich an alles 
Nee, ich versteh schon 


Nickensen schrieb:


> So, wünsche allen beteiligten ein schönes WE.


Ich dir auch.
Schönes Wochenende euch noch 

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. September 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Muskelaufbau im Radsport ist ja nicht schlecht. Man sollte aber aufpassen, dass die Muckies nicht zu groß und schwer werden, weil dann wiederum mehr Leistung für das Bergauffahren benötigt wird




Das Bikerleben besteht aber nicht nur aus "Bergauffahren", starke Muskeln beugen nämlich auch wirkungsvoll Verletzungen vor.
Hätte ich z.B. nicht so ein Kreuz, würde ich nach nem deftigen Rollerunfall im Jahre 2003 im AOK-Chopper sitzen.
Man muß halt immer wissen was man will.
Nen gesunden Gruß vom 
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. September 2008)

Ich will den Berg rauf- und zwar schnell! 
Und außerdem: Warum sollte ich mich für das langsamere Fortbewegungsmittel, den Roller, entscheiden, wenn ich von A nach B will? 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Hand aufs Herz. Der Stolli hat nicht ganz Unrecht mit dem, was er da sagt.


----------



## Boardercrime (12. September 2008)

Nicht mehr so viel los in dem Thread, haben schon alle Ihr Traumgewicht erreicht ?

Ich lümmle momentan bei 82 Kilo rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. September 2008)

Mit 82 kilo biste doch gut dabei.......also jammer net...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Nickensen (12. September 2008)

82 kg und ich wäre Magersüchtig, hehehe

Liege noch bei 92 kg (von 110 kg / 31 J. /1,82m ) aber weniger Fett dafür mehr Muskeln. 
Fühle mich richtig gut. Bin 3 x die Woche im Studio und soweit es das Wetter zulässt, fahre ich noch MTB. 

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das ich Gegenwind hasse !?! So richtig hasse. 

Meine Ausdauer wird immer besser und man erkennt sogar langsam die Muskeln unter dem Fett. Nach 14 Jahren das erste mal !!!

Also von mir aus nur positives zu Berichten. Außer das ich beim Bauchmuskeltraining noch richtig verkakke, aber das ist nur ne Sache der Übung. 

Wünsche ein schönes WE

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. September 2008)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Nicht mehr so viel los in dem Thread, haben schon alle Ihr Traumgewicht erreicht ?


Ja, finde ich auch schade. 
Also ich für meinen Teil bin jetzt (heute Morgen) bei 69,4kg (1,79m). Ziel sind jetzt erstmal 80kg*. Ist das das Traumgewicht? Ich weiß nicht... Ich wollte es ja nicht glauben, aber auch ich habe wohl Bauchmuskeln  Bei 65kg werde ich wohl erstmal Schluss machen. Die Weihnachtszeit wird mich schon wieder auf den harten Boden der Realität zurückholen... 
Exzessiver Muskelaufbau ist derzeit bei mir nicht geplant.

Schönes Wochenende euch allen
Gruß Kai
* inkl. Fahrrad


----------



## sun909 (14. September 2008)

Ne Ne Ne, darf ja nicht nur Erfolgsmeldungen geben:
bei mir geht es nicht weiter... 

Zur Statistik:

Okt.2007 88kg, Körperfett?
11.02. 83,6kg; Körperfett 18,6%
10.03. 82,6kg; Körperfett 18,1%
01.04. 82,7kg; Körperfett 17,7%
15.04. 83,7kg; Körperfett 18,4% =+1kg 
26.08. 84,5kg; Körperfett? Waage defekt; Job ist schreibtischlastiger geworden 
13.09. 85,0kg, trotz Biken und Laufen und Schwimmen

Sch...! Tja, sagen mir mal, dass ich mehr Muskeln bekommen habe... Dafür bin ich mittlerweile nach 1.000HM schon platt. Im Frühsommer konnte ich noch 2.000HM fahren; irgendwie muß ich an meinem Training mal ein bißchen tüfteln...

Nichts desto Trotz: Ziel war mal 80kg... Und ist wieder 80kg! Bald ist ja wieder Winterpokal 

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg!
grüße
sun909


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. September 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich auch schade.
> Also ich für meinen Teil bin jetzt (heute Morgen) bei 69,4kg (1,79m). Ziel sind jetzt erstmal 80kg*. Ist das das Traumgewicht? Ich weiß nicht... Ich wollte es ja nicht glauben, aber auch ich habe wohl Bauchmuskeln  Bei 65kg werde ich wohl erstmal Schluss machen. Die Weihnachtszeit wird mich schon wieder auf den harten Boden der Realität zurückholen...
> *Exzessiver Muskelaufbau ist derzeit bei mir nicht geplant.*
> 
> ...



Wäre aber mal nötig......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. September 2008)

Hallo sun909.
Es kann nicht immer in eine Richtung gehen. Wäre ja auch langweilig 
Wie sieht es denn ernährungstechnisch aus? Vielleicht geht da ja noch was. Ich bin vor einigen Wochen z. B. von Zitronensprudel (Süßstoff, 14kcal/100ml) auf Mineralwasser umgestiegen. Fehlen tut mir nix, also, ich vermisse nix. Allerdings merke ich diesen Umstieg auch auf der Waage nicht wirklich. Aber vielleicht hilft dir das ja 
Ich halte nix davon, weniger zu essen. Lieber mal genauer gucken, was man da so isst 
Ich verzichte z. B. komplett auf Süßes (ich neige zu Extremen, habe keine Selbstdisziplin). Alkohol gibbet bei mir eh nicht. Essen tue ich mehr als genug, aber ich versuche halt, die "schlechten" Sachen (Pizza, Pommes,...) wegzulassen.
Das ist nicht der richtige Weg für alle, aber vielleicht ist ja auch für dich was dabei 

Ich bin derzeit bei ~ 70kg (1,79). Angefangen habe ich bei 95kg vor 2,5 Jahren. Zu spät, wie ich jetzt sehen musste 

@ stolli
Mh, nöö 
Viel geht ja nicht mehr runter, wie ich ja in dem von dir zitierten Post auch schon angekündigt habe...
Mache grad wieder eine Zwangspause, weil ich, wie man unter meinem Nick erkennen kann, zu dumm zum Rad fahren bin... 
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich komme in diesem Jahr auf 245:45h Sport.


----------



## derfati (16. September 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Zu spät, wie ich jetzt sehen musste



Was heißt das? Ich habe im Sommer 2005 auch begonnen abzunehmen.  Bin jetzt von 106 auf ~75 kg runter. Habe auch lange gewartet...  - aber zu spät ist es doch nie, oder?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. September 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> Was heißt das? Ich habe im Sommer 2005 auch begonnen abzunehmen.  Bin jetzt von 106 auf ~75 kg runter. Habe auch lange gewartet...  - aber zu spät ist es doch nie, oder?


Erstmal Glückwunsch zu der Gewichtsabnahme. 
Wie groß bist du denn?

Na ja, mit zu spät meinte ich, dass ich nicht mehr "schön" werde.
Mein Bauch gilt nicht mal in der Seniorenklasse als straff , Schwangerschaftsstreifen habe ich auch wie bekloppt ( an den Knien, den Oberschenkeln, dem Bauch, den Oberarmen,... ) 
Alles Dinge, die man so nicht mehr wirklich ändern kann -> deshalb zu spät...

Gruß Kai


----------



## derfati (16. September 2008)

Ah, verstehe. Die Probleme habe ich auch... Aber wirklich tragisch ist das nicht. Und "Schönheit" liegt ja immer auch im Auge des Betrachters. Zum Beispiel gehe ich viel kritischer mit meinem Aussehen um, wie z. B. meine Frau... (zum Glück  )

Ich bin übrigens 1,75. Ich würde bis zur nächsten Saison noch gerne noch ein paar Kilo abnehmen, da ich nächstes Jahr ins Renngeschehen einsteigen möchte. Aber das wird echt hart. Momentan geht nix runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. September 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe. Die Probleme habe ich auch... Aber wirklich tragisch ist das nicht. Und "Schönheit" liegt ja immer auch im Auge des Betrachters. Zum Beispiel gehe ich viel kritischer mit meinem Aussehen um, wie z. B. meine Frau... (zum Glück  )
> 
> Ich bin übrigens 1,75. Ich würde bis zur nächsten Saison noch gerne noch ein paar Kilo abnehmen, da ich nächstes Jahr ins Renngeschehen einsteigen möchte. Aber das wird echt hart. Momentan geht nix runter...


Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, richtig.
Ich suche jetzt eine Frau/Freundin, die auf einen 20-jährigen steht, der einen Bauch wie ein Opa hat und so aussieht, als hätte er selbst Kinder zur Welt gebracht... 

Man kann auch mit Übergewicht ins Renngeschehen eingreifen. Habe 2007 im April mein erstes Rennen gefahren. Von Bestform oder so weit entfernt, wie man in meinem Fotoalbum sehen kann  Will auch nur sagen, dass man nicht warten muss, bis man wirklich dünn ist. Ob es Sinn macht oddeer nicht, ist wieder eine andere Frage 

Dass es mal stagniert mit dem Gewicht ist mehr als normal. Wenn man locker an die Sache rangeht, klappt das schon  Nur nicht verkrampfen und fahren, fahren, fahren 

Gruß Kai


----------



## derfati (16. September 2008)

Da wünsch ich Dir mal viel Erfolg! Sowohl sportlich als auch bei den Damen!  

Naja, ich will halt nicht als letzter über die Ziellinie eiern. Und man muss sich ja Ziele setzen. Dieses Jahr war mein Ziel der erste Alpencross. Nächstes Jahr wird mein Ziel wohl "Der erste Marathon" heißen.
Und wenn ich nix mehr abnehme, ist's auch nicht schlimm! 



> Nur nicht verkrampfen und fahren, fahren, fahren



Das ist auch mein Motto!

Viele Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. September 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> Da wünsch ich Dir mal viel Erfolg! Sowohl sportlich als auch bei den Damen!
> 
> Naja, ich will halt nicht als letzter über die Ziellinie eiern. Und man muss sich ja Ziele setzen. Dieses Jahr war mein Ziel der erste Alpencross. Nächstes Jahr wird mein Ziel wohl "Der erste Marathon" heißen.
> Und wenn ich nix mehr abnehme, ist's auch nicht schlimm!
> ...


Das ist nett. 

Bis man in einem Rennen Letzter wird, muss schon einiges geschehen.
Ich habe in Sachen Rennen natürlich klein angefangen (Sundern: 30km; 600hm glaube ich) 
Wenn man einen Alpencross überlebt, kann man über einen Marathon doch wohl nur lachen, oder? 
Wirste schon schaffen. 

MfG Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (21. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Abnehm-und Sportelkollegen ;-)

Ich wollte mich mal wieder aus Bukarest melden... 
Am Donnerstag gehts wieder zurück nach Good Old Germany! 
Habe auch so langsam echt genug von der Großstadt...

Dürften einige Kilos drauf gekommen sein. Wenn man es positiv sieht - ich hab dann wieder richtig was zu tun, wenn ich zurück bin.
Ich hoffe ich kann einiges umsetzen, was ich mir vorgenommen habe. 

Werde heute mal versuchen ein bisschen was im Thread aufzuarbeiten ;-)

VG Laura


----------



## Nickensen (21. September 2008)

Mahlzeit !

@ LP87
Das ist die richtige Einstellung !

@ Rest

War heute auf der 3ten Kirmes in 4 Wochen. Gewicht nun bei 93,4 kg. ( +1 kg )
Da bringt das ganze Training nichts. Aber nu is et vorbei mit Kirmes. Gottseidank.
Freu mich schon auf die Mukkibude morgen. Werde wohl 3 Stunden da bleiben.  
Oder besser den Rest der Woche auch.......

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Endlich wieder was los hier 

@ LauraPeter87
Die paar Kilos wirste im Rahmen deiner Tria-Vorbereitung sicher wieder los 

@ Nickensen
Du hättest ja nicht zu den Kirmesen  hingehen müssen 
Im Moment ist doch super Bike-Wetter. Warm anziehen und raus 

@ all
Bei mir ging das Gewicht Anfang der Woche schlagartig rauf. Der Grund könnte in dem 1kg schweren Stück Stollen, den 600g Spekulatius, dem halben Kilo Lebkuchen oder den 175g Marzipanbrot gelegen haben 
Vielleicht war es auch die Kombi aus allem  War halt für zwei Tage vielleicht ein bisschen zu viel des Guten 
War zwar eine Scheißidee, aber hat geschmeckt 
Jetzt muss ich aber wieder ohne auskommen. Mitte der Woche hatte ich dann wieder 73kg  (1,79m).

Gruß Kai
P.S.: @ Nickensen
Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass der Kirmesbesuch allein nicht dick macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (21. September 2008)

*Hmpf* Also ich war auf dem besten Weg, Gewicht hatte schon 78 KG erreicht von Anfang dieses Jahres bei 86Kg ausgehend.
Naja nun der Rückschlag, seit der 2ten Jahreshälfte nur noch ein körperliches Wrack.
Schulter links schmerzt so das ich nicht mehr in der Muckibude trainieren kann und beim Sturz mitn MTB den Zahnkranz des Kettenblatts in den Fußknöchel gerammt und da seit 3 Wochen nur noch humpelnd unterwegs.
Dementsprechend geh ich wieder wie ein Hefeteig auseiander und stelle mit Grauen fest das 6 Monate Arbeit den Bach runtergehen.

Noch enttäuschter durch unser Gesundheitssystem.
Arzt: Gehen sie ins Fitnessstudio dann gehen die Rückenschmerzen weg.
Ich:Mach ich seit 7 Jahren und seit 2 Monaten geht nix wegen Schmerzen in der Schulter
Arzt:ach gehens ins Fitnesstudio und trainieren weiter.
Ich:????


Zur Zeit nur noch Frustsaufen und Frustfressen


----------



## D.S. (21. September 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf die Mukkibude morgen. Werde wohl 3 Stunden da bleiben.


Mit Stiehlaugen an der Theke!?


----------



## D.S. (21. September 2008)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Arzt: Gehen sie ins Fitnessstudio dann gehen die Rückenschmerzen weg.
> Ich:Mach ich seit 7 Jahren und seit 2 Monaten geht nix wegen Schmerzen in der Schulter
> Arzt:ach gehens ins Fitnesstudio und trainieren weiter.
> Ich:????


Warum kommt mir das so bekannt vor!? Ich war beim Arzt weil ich ständig erkältet bin. Vor allem nach dem Sport... Also Sport -> krank -> Sport -> krank... Tip vom Arzt: "Vielleicht mal mehr Sport machen!?" - Schönen dank...


----------



## K3RMIT (21. September 2008)

ja das geilste erzählte die Pilatestrainerinn ausn Fitness, gehts zum Arzt wegen Nackenschmerzen und verspannungen, sagt der Arzt sie solle mehr Sprt machen.
Sie so "Ich bin Trainerinn und mache jeden Tag mehrere Stunden Sport"
Arzt: Achso....äh ja dann machens mehr Gerätetraining!

Die scheiss Sucker nerven nur noch.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. September 2008)

Hallo K3RMIT.
Sowas wie du werde ich in Zukunft wohl auch durchleben. Mit 20 bin ich zum Glück noch mehr oder weniger schmerzfrei.
Der Arzt meinte das so: "Sie können noch jammern? Dann sollten Sie mehr Sport treiben."
Woher soll der Arzt wissen, was du hast? 

Nee, aber ist schon mies. 
Ich baue dich jetzt mal mit dem Memory-Effekt der Muskeln auf. Die Muskeln, die du schon mal gehabt hast, kommen schneller wieder als die Muskeln, die vorher nicht da waren 

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (22. September 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

zu der Arzt-Geschichte kann ich auch was berichten... 

Zum Einen in Bezug auf meine Schilddrüsenunterfunktion und daraus resultierende Müdigkeit/Abgeschlagenheit -> Arzt: "Schonmal mit schlafen versucht?"

Oder wegen meinem niedrigen Blutdruck -> "Machen Sie mal ein bisschen Sport!"

Danke auch...


----------



## tschobi (22. September 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Endlich wieder was los hier
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr alten Weihnachts-junkies! Müsst ihr denn den Supermarkt-Weihnachts Schitt auch noch unterstützen, dann bekommen wir bald das Weihnachtsgebäck schon im Sommer angeboten


----------



## Nickensen (22. September 2008)

Da hat er vollkommen Recht !
Wer sowas schon jetzt "frisst" sollte 3 kg zunehmen. Und zwar wöchentlich.
Wenn das der gute alte Jesus wüsste, das man den "Kommerzschrott" zu seinen Ehren schon 3 Monate vorher isst, würde er sich in seinem leeren Grab umdrehen. Oder wo sonst auch immer.
*grins*

Gruß

Daniel

@D.S.

sabber..sabber..sabber...Sport kann auch Spaß machen und bringt mir höchstens "Stangenfieber"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Da hatt er vollkommen Recht !
> Wer sowas schon jetzt "frisst" sollte 3 kg zunehmen. Und zwar wöchentlich.
> Wenn das der gute alte Jesus wüsste, das man den "Kommerzschrott" zu seinen Ehren schon 3 Monate vorher isst, würde er sich in seinem leeren Grab umdrehen. Oder wo sonst auch immer.
> *grins*
> ...


Ja, hast recht, tut mir leid... *grins*


tschobi schrieb:


> Ihr alten Weihnachts-junkies! Müsst ihr denn den Supermarkt-Weihnachts Schitt auch noch unterstützen, dann bekommen wir bald das Weihnachtsgebäck schon im Sommer angeboten


Upps 
Ging halt nicht mehr. 
Man sollte spaßeshalber mal fragen, wann die Schokohasen in die Läden kommen, es ist doch schon Ende September  
Aber ich bin jetzt erstmal wieder clean 
Ich glaube, andere unterstützen diesen "Schitt" weit mehr.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Was hast du gegen Weihnachtsgebäck im Sommer?


----------



## tschobi (22. September 2008)

Generell ist mir das wurscht was die Leute wann kaufen, aber Weihnachtsgebäck im Sommer ist irgendwie.......
Naja, wie du schon selber sagst mit den Schokohasen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (23. September 2008)

Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht schau mal in diesem Thread um mir ein paar Tips zu holen wie man ein paar Kilo runter bekommt, jetzt habe ich mehr Hunger als Lust abzunehmen 
Habe jetzt nicht die ganzen Seiten zuvor durchgeforstet


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. September 2008)

othom schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht schau mal in diesem Thread um mir ein paar Tips zu holen wie man ein paar Kilo runter bekommt, jetzt habe ich mehr Hunger als Lust abzunehmen
> Habe jetzt nicht die ganzen Seiten zuvor durchgeforstet


Oh ein Neuling 
Willkommen 

Na wenn du Hunger hast, rufst du am besten jetzt den nächstmöglichen Pizzaboy an und gönnst dir eine GROOOOOOßßßßßEEEE Pizza  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn du die aufhast, knallst du dich vor den Fernseher/das Internet (Trainingslehre  ). Morgen schwingst du dich dann aufs Bike und legst mit Abnehmen los.  Beeil dich, es ist schon Ende September 

Was ist denn der aktuelle Stand (Alter? Größe? Gewicht?...)?

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall 
Gruß Kai


----------



## othom (23. September 2008)

> Was ist denn der aktuelle Stand (Alter? Größe? Gewicht?...)?



Alter 
Gewicht 
Größe 

Nee im ernst 
Bin 37 Jahre wiege 124 Kilo bei einer Größe von 191 cm 
und es sollen 10 Kilo weniger werden 

Fahre seit 5 Wochen Samstags meine 40-50 Km Wald oder Tour Rhein 
und fahre auch mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit  sind aber nur täglich ca 5-10 Km 

Gruß Othom


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. September 2008)

othom schrieb:


> Alter
> Gewicht
> Größe
> 
> ...


Hallo Othom.

Bist aber eine schwere Elfe 
Nee, ist doch okay.  Du tust doch was.

Was hat sich denn seit den 5 Wochen getan?
ICH würde auch unter der Woche mal fahren, dafür aber kürzer, vielleicht so 30km.  Jetzt komm mir nicht mit "ich habe unter der Woche keine Zeit"  Sonst sieh halt zu, dass du Sa. und So. jeweils kürzere Runden fährst. Ich glaube, da hast du unterm Strich mehr von 

Auf jeden Fall gutes Gelingen 
Schönen Abend noch,
Kai
P.S.: Pizza schon da?


----------



## othom (23. September 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Othom.
> 
> Bist aber eine schwere Elfe
> Nee, ist doch okay.  Du tust doch was.
> ...





bei mir ist es nur der Bauch, sonst wie George Clooney nur blond 

Habe meine Ernährung umgestellt und achte darauf nicht zu fettiges Zeug zu Essen, keine Schoko Riegel mehr, vor allem Abends   


Abends noch Fahrrad fahren ist nicht wegen Familie und erst spät zuhause 

Pizza gibbet keine mehr, schon gar nicht von einem Pizzaboy 
wer weiß was man da zusammen gekratztest vom Fußboden bekommt


----------



## apoptygma (23. September 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Othom.
> 
> Bist aber eine schwere Elfe
> Nee, ist doch okay.  Du tust doch was.
> ...



Aber DU fährst derzeit ja nicht unter der Woche 

Apropos....Sonntag solls schön werden....Knochentest? Ich werd wohl morgen mal nen kleinen Ritt wagen...so ganz gemächlich, betend, hoffend, das die fast 2 Wochen Pause was gebracht haben


----------



## othom (23. September 2008)

Vielleicht sollte ich noch sagen das ich von Beruf Maurer bin, der nicht dreimal Abends noch um den Block laufen muss, damit ich schlafen kann


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. September 2008)

othom schrieb:


> bei mir ist es nur der Bauch, sonst wie George Clooney nur blond
> 
> Habe meine Ernährung umgestellt und achte darauf nicht zu fettiges Zeug zu Essen, keine Schoko Riegel mehr, vor allem Abends
> 
> ...


Ernährungsumstellung ist schon mal sehr gut und wichtig. Ob "keine Schokoriegel" richtig sind, mache ich vom Typen abhängig. ICH muss auch komplett verzichten, um es nicht (wieder) einreißen zu lassen. Es klappt aber auch ohne ganz gut. Wenn du da mehr Selbstdiziplin hast als ich, kannst du dir gerne ab und zu mal was gönnen. Ich kann das nicht 

Wenn du das so wie jetzt beibehältst, sollten die 10kg nicht das Problem sein.  Kannst dir in der Zwischenzeit dann schon mal ein neues Ziel suchen 

Auf das der Spaß NIEMALS verloren geht 
Kai


----------



## othom (23. September 2008)

> Auf das der Spaß NIEMALS verloren geht



das muss die Hauptsache bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. September 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber DU fährst derzeit ja nicht unter der Woche


 Wie kommste darauf? 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Apropos....Sonntag solls schön werden....Knochentest? Ich werd wohl morgen mal nen kleinen Ritt wagen...so ganz gemächlich, betend, hoffend, das die fast 2 Wochen Pause was gebracht haben


Na klar, am WE können wir wieder fahren, sehr gerne 
Kannst mir ja mal per IC...PN  schreiben, wie der Test so verlaufen ist 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. September 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wie kommste darauf?
> 
> Na klar, am WE können wir wieder fahren, sehr gerne
> Kannst mir ja mal per IC...PN  schreiben, wie der Test so verlaufen ist
> ...



AIM/MSN....Trillian

Gibt tausend Möglichkeiten 

Jo, mach ich *bibber

So...Dr. House *flitz


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. September 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> AIM/MSN....Trillian


Sag was. Ich bin entscheidungsschwach 


apoptygma schrieb:


> So...Dr. House *flitz


Das war ja auch noch. 

Bis dann,
Kai


----------



## Fhal (24. September 2008)

Ich klink´ mich hier mal mit ein:

ich hab bei 1,85m Körpergröße im April diesen Jahres noch 107kg gewogen. Dank einer gewissen Ernährungsumstellung, die grad ein bischen aufgeweicht wurde, und viel Sport (hab seit Mai zum ersten Mal sein 12-13 Jahren wieder ein Fahrrad) bislang etwa 14kg abgenommen.

Momentan hänge ich bei etwa 93-94kg rum und da tut sich auch erstmal nix. Zwar bin ich nach ner typischen Tour etwa 2kg leichter (die Waage stand auch schon mal bei 90,8kg  ), das ist aber Flüssigkeit die ich in kürzester Zeit wieder drin habe.

Wahrscheinlich sollte ich jetzt wieder zu der anfänglichen Ernährungsumstellung zurück kehren (sowas ähnliches wie Low-Carb), vielleicht bewegt sich die Waage dann auch weiter nach unten. Schön fänd´ ich persönlich irgendwas um die 85kg, dann ist auch der kleine Rest-Bauch weg. Ob es dieses Jahr noch was wird bezweifle ich allerdings stark.

MfG,

Fhal


----------



## Boardercrime (25. September 2008)

@FHal:

Erzähl mal was über diese Ernährungsform, würde mich noch intressieren...


----------



## catenex (25. September 2008)

@Boardercrime

ich bin so frei und beschreibe mal im Groben:

- morgens ausreichend Kohlenhydrate
- mittags wenig KH, mehr Eiweiß
- abends nur Eiweiß

Regeln:

- keine hellen Mehle, nur Vollkornprodukte
- Zucker minimieren
- "schlechte" Fette minimieren (tierische)
- viel Trinken, 3-4l täglich

Das alles geht 100% ohne Hungern und die Kilos purzeln wie von selbst.
Bei mir in den letzten 4 Monaten von 104 kg auf jetzt 92 kg.

Googlet mal nach "Patric Heizmann" und nach "Schlank im Schlaf".
Vor allem auf der Seite von Patric Heizmann gibts einiges zu lernen. TOP!

Es sind Ernährungsformen, keine Diäten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (25. September 2008)

catenex schrieb:


> - "schlechte" Fette minimieren (tierische)


Das kannst du auf keinen FAll gleichsetzten!


----------



## Fhal (25. September 2008)

Ich hab ganz bewusst geschrieben "so ähnlich" wie Low-Carb.

Schon nach der ersten Zeit ist das meiner Meinung nach nämlich ne ziemlich fiese bis unmögliche Geschichte komplett auf Kohlenhydrate zu verzichten. So hab ichs zumindest in den ersten zwei Wochen versucht. Keine Nudeln, kein Reis, keine Kartoffeln usw. Wenn man sich dann aber anschaut wo sonst noch Kohlenhydrate in interessanten Mengen enthalten sind wird einem schlecht, da bleibt dann nämlich kaum noch was über außer Staub (schöne Grüße an Little Britain  ).

Mittlerweile mach ichs so, dass ich grundsätzlich erstmal bedeutend kleinere Portionen koche als früher, das war nämlich mein größtes Problem. Alles was da ist, wird auch gegessen. Schonmal für mich persönlich der erste Ansatzpunkt und ein Treffer ins Schwarze. Ansonsten gibts bei uns nur noch Dinkelnudeln und Vollkornbrot, da meine Holde eine Weizenunverträglichkeit hat. Genau aufschlüsseln kann ich dir nicht warum weiße Mehle schlecht sind, ich hab für mich einfach behalten, dass Vollkornprodukte länger satt machen. Ich wollte kein Ernährungsbiologe werden, deswegen reicht mir diese banale und vielleicht nur teilweise zutreffende Aussage.

Statt den üblichen Sättigungsbeilagen stock ich das Volumen meiner Gerichte mit Gemüse auf, das hilft auch wenn man eher auf große Mengen aus ist. Was ich mir grundsätzlich abgewöhnt habe ist der mehr oder minder regelmäßige Griff zu Knabberkram und Süßigkeiten. Schokoladen kann mir schon seit Jahren gestohlen bleiben, aber grad Weingummi und Erdnüsse musste ich mir hart abgewöhnen. Mittlerweile komm ich im Supermarkt recht gut an den Regalen vorbei 

Was aber letztlich bei mir zu der Gewichtsabnahme geführt haben wird ist eine Riesenmenge Sport. Soviel geschwitzt und gestrampelt wie in diesem Jahr habe ich schon lange nichtmehr. Neben dem Gewichtsverlust sind auch noch ne Reihe anderer, positiver Effekte eingetreten. Z.B. hat mich das stressbedingte Zucken im Augenlid auch verlassen *jubel*

MfG,

Fhal


----------



## catenex (25. September 2008)

@Fhal

man könnte meinen du schreibst von mir!


----------



## Weasel_ (25. September 2008)

Also auf Kohlenhydrate zu verzichten ist nichts, wenn man auch richtig Sport treiben will (und wofür ist man sonst in diesem Forum ;-) ). Etwas einschränken, vor allem zuckerhaltige Sachen, oder von Weißbrot auf Vollkorn umsteigen ist aber sehr sinnvoll.

Die Sache mit der Portionen war bei mir das gleiche. Ne ganze Packung Würstchen machen? Klar, für zweimal reichts nicht und was macht man dann mit dem Rest? So in die Richtung gings bei mir. Dadurch isst man quasi über den Hunger hinaus.


----------



## Fhal (25. September 2008)

Das kommt davon wenn man mit gefräßgen Geschwistern aufwächst und jeder nach dem Motto verfährt "Alles, was ich jetzt nicht esse, ist nachher nichtmehr da, weil es jemand anderes gegessen hat." 

Einfach Beispiel woran man das Portionsproblem einfach erkennen kann: Ich wars es von zuhause bei meinen Eltern, wo ich auch schon gern gekocht habe, gewohnt für vier Personen ein Pfund Fleisch plus Gemüse und Sättigungsbeilagen (Kartoffeln etc.) zu kochen. Ein Pfund Fleisch ist als Richtwert für eine gute Mahlzeit bei mir hängen geblieben und seitdem ich alleine wohnte hab ich auch weiterhin nach den Mengenangaben für vier Personen gekocht. Alles was sich vom Volumen her darunter abspielte suggerierte mir immer das Gefühl, dass die Portion nachher evtl. zu klein ausfallen könnte. Damals war das kein Problem, da hatte ich durch Akkord-Arbeit auch noch einen etwas anderen Kalorienverbrauch.

Behält man diese Art der Portionierung aber bei wenn der Arbeitsalltag sich komplett Richtung Büroarbeit verändert ist das schlecht. Das hat bei mir innerhalb von etwa 3,5 Jahren zu einer Gewichtszunahme von knapp 30kg geführt. Mittlerweile koche ich auch allgemein kleinere Portionen und ich werde auch so satt. Nach ein paar Wochen habe ich auch festgestellt, dass ich garnicht mehr soviel in mich reinschaufeln kann wie sonst immer. Zwischendurch überkommt es mich zwar und ich kauf mir nen großes Stück totes Tier (ganz für mich allein...mein...Schatz  ), aber ansonsten klappt das mit der Runter-Rationierung und einer veränderten Zutatenauswahl ziemlich gut.

Nur wie ich jetzt noch etwa 8kg runter bekommen soll weiß ich nicht so recht, vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder ein paar Wochen etwas strenger mit meiner Ernährung sein.

MfG,

Fhal


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin wieder in Gool Old Germany 

Bin froh, wieder hier zu sein, auch wenn es ein komisches Gefühl war, Bukarest zu verlassen und hier wieder anzukommen... 

Mal OnTopic: Gewicht wird morgen früh nochmal gecheckt, ich glaube die Waage hat mich gestern vera*t! We'll see... 

Werde heute noch ne kleine Runde mit dem Rad drehen, ich denke es gibt dann bösen Muskelkater. Leider ist es grad sehr sehr windig bei uns :-(

Schwimmen wird denke ich gut klappen, mit dem Laufen hab ich grad ziemliche Probleme. Ständig Schmerzen/Spannungsgefühle in den FÜßen/Waden und ich weiß nicht woher, warum, ...


Größtes Problem wird aber meine Ernährung sein... 


@Fhal: Da spielt Gewohnheit ne große Rolle, wie bei so vielem... ich hab es auch mal geschafft, kleinere Portionen zu essen und irgendwann ging dann gar nicht mehr mehr. Allerdings ist es für mich grade schwierig, das wieder zu erreichen. Da ich auch oft für mich alleine koche, wird es noch schwieriger, da ich auch nach dem Motto "lieber etwas mehr machen" erzogen wurde bzw es so gewohnt bin...


VG Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. September 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin wieder in Gool Old Germany
> 
> ...


Willkommen daheim  

Warum glaubst du, deine Waage hat dich verarscht?

Wind ist nicht das Problöem, die Richtung, aus der er kommt, ist entscheidend  Bei uns ist das Wetter grad superschön. Gut, heute früh ein bisschen sehr , aber ich will nicht klagen, habe ja auch lange Klamotten 

Was siehst du in Sachen Ernährung für ein Problem?

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. September 2008)

Hey Kai!

Danke  Alles so seltsam hier, so wenig Autos, so stiller Straßenverkehr *g*.

Ich glaube die Waage hat mich verarscht weil ich ungefähr 6-7 Kilo mehr erwartet hätte - ohne zu übertreiben... Ich denke ich habe auch einiges an Muskeln abgebaut, aber an Fett zugelegt. Also morgen nochmal schauen. Vielleicht kommt dann das böse Erwachen. 

Lange Klamotten sind hier auch angesagt. JAja, der WInd. Weißte, ich werde so schon kaum vorankommen und dann noch WInd?! :-(

Ernährung -> PN!

Grüßle


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. September 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hey Kai!
> 
> Danke  Alles so seltsam hier, so wenig Autos, so stiller Straßenverkehr *g*.
> 
> ...


Ach so 

Dann hast du aber eine schlechte Waage erwischt  Bei meiner habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass sie mir gerne mal ein Gewicht andichtet, dass ich gar nicht habe.  Muskeln ab- und Fett aufbauen ist die Folge von mangelndem Training.  Dieser Zustand sollte sich aber mit Tria-Vorbereitung ganz schnell erledigen. Finde gut, dass du es dir vorgenommen hast und das jetzt auch durchziehst 

Man darf sich hier echt nicht von der Sonne blenden lassen. Mein lieber Scholli.  Habe ganz schön gefroren als ich heute morgen um kurz nach 9 die Straße runtergefahren bin. Mit kurzer Hose wäre ich direkt wieder zurück nach Hause gefahren zum Umziehen. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (27. September 2008)

Hey Mädels und Jungs, 

habe jetzt mal ein Rennrädle geordert *gg*. Leider wirds erst im Januar kommen, bis dahin heißt es Geduld haben und biken 

Ab Montag soll mein halbwegs durchdachtes Training starten. 


Finde grade nur nicht die Balance zwischen "planen" und "spontan sein" - ich neige dazu, alles bis aufs letzte durchplanen zu wollen, das kann aber manchmal recht schwierig werden. Allerdings will/kann ich auch nicht alles spontan machen... 

Wer von euch trainiert denn nach Plan?

Grüße
Laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. September 2008)

@RaceKralle88

Man darf sich hier echt nicht von der Sonne blenden lassen. Mein lieber Scholli.  Habe ganz schön gefroren als ich heute morgen um kurz nach 9 die Straße runtergefahren bin. Mit kurzer Hose wäre ich direkt wieder zurück nach Hause gefahren zum Umziehen. 

Gruß Kai[/QUOTE]

Weichei......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. September 2008)

@ stolli
Wo warst du denn heute Morgen um 9? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. September 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Wer von euch trainiert denn nach Plan?
> 
> Grüße
> Laura



Also ich werde ab meinem Urlaub nach Plan trainieren, der steh allerdings noch nicht. Das werd ich die Woche mal zusammenfriemeln.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. September 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ stolli
> Wo warst du denn heute Morgen um 9?
> 
> Gruß Kai




Auf der Arbeit seit 5.30 Uhr.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. September 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Auf der Arbeit seit 5.30 Uhr.....
> Gruß
> Stolli


Ach so.

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. September 2008)

Hi, hi, hi, um fünfe isses kälter wie um neune......und vor Ablauf von vier Wochen brauch mir keiner mit langen Hosen beim radeln zu kommen.
weder RR noch MTB.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. September 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hi, hi, hi, um fünfe isses kälter wie um neune......und vor Ablauf von vier Wochen brauch mir keiner mit langen Hosen beim radeln zu kommen.
> weder RR noch MTB.
> Gruß
> Stolli


Ich weiß wieder wie sich Erkältungen anfühlen und habe keine Lust darauf.
Auch habe ich keine Lust mich hier mit den dicken Jungs rumzuärgern 
Ich ziehe gleich meine LAAAAAAANGE Hose an und schwing mich aufs Bike. Hat irgendwer ein Problem damit? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. September 2008)

@Kai: Du bist aber auch schon früh unterwegs... 



War grade schwimmen. Geht richtig gut, hätt ich nicht gedacht. War ja heute erst das 2. Mal und hab mich auf 2000 m beschränkt.

Mal schauen, vielleicht schwing ich mich heute Mittag mal aufs Rad oder geh noch ne Runde laufen, wenn sich die Sonne mal zeigt (wenn nich, dann auch *g*). 

Ach ja, hab heute Morgen wieder meine Waage bestiegen 
Am Freitag hat sie 56,1 gesagt, was ich wirklich sehr unrealistisch fand. Als Richtwert: So viel hatte ich im Juli auch, bei sehr viel Training und geregeltem Essen... jetzt hab ich 2 Monate fast nix getan. 
Na gut, ich dachte, vielleicht liegts am Teppich, der unter der Waage lag. 

Dann heute Morgen: 56,7. Eigentlich sollte ich  
Weiß auch nicht, wie das sein kann... Ich hätte wirklich mehr erwartet. Viel mehr. Viel viel mehr. 

So, was schließe ich daraus? Habe viele Muskeln abgebaut. Speckrolle um die Hüfte is nich so dolle. Alles durchaus verbesserungswürdig.

Werde mich jetzt ca. jeden 2. Tag wiegen. Mal schauen, was die Waage nach ein paar TAgen Sport sagt. Aber ich bin schonmal etwas beruhigt, hatte wirklich gedacht ich hätte mal wieder die magische Grenze (mit der 6 vorne dran) gesprengt...


Und ihr - geht ihr alle fleißig trainieren heute?!

Laura


----------



## apoptygma (28. September 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nach der Tour von gestern heute ne Stunde auf meinen Ergotrainer regenerationsmässig bewegen  Das langt für heute, und danach werde ich an meinen Trainingsplan gehen, der, wie ich gestern beschlossen habe, bereits ab Dienstag umgesetzt wird.
> 
> 56 Kilo? Darf ich frage, bei welcher Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. September 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Du bist aber auch schon früh unterwegs...


Ja, das stimmt wohl. Saß um kurz nach 8 heute Morgen auf dem Bike *bibber*
Komme auch gerade erst wieder rein (60km; 2:45h glaube ich, muss aber noch mal gucken  )
Ich kann derzeit einfach nicht pennen, war aber gestern nach der langen Tour früh im Bett.  Da war es auch klar, dass ich morgens früh wach werde.
Mit dem Gewicht ist doch okay. Du siehst die Dinge viel zu negativ 
Einen Teppich unter die Waage legen ist keine schlechte Idee 
Nein, ich mache soetwas nicht 

@ apoptygma
Mach den Plan nicht zu ehrgeizig. Das Wetter wird nicht so bleiben *duck*

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. September 2008)

@apo: Stolze 1,59m ;-)

@Kai: Bei uns hatte es heute Morgen 4 Grad, schon recht frisch... Hier ist auch immer noch keine Sonne zu sehen, wie immer halt - überall geiles Wetter nur hier nicht :-(


----------



## apoptygma (28. September 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ apoptygma
> Mach den Plan nicht zu ehrgeizig. Das Wetter wird nicht so bleiben *duck*
> 
> Gruß Kai



Du....da der Plan meist max 1 Std. biken pro Tag vorsieht, ist das selbst mit doofem Wetter machbar. Ich fahr Frühschicht die Ferien über.....das wird schon.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. September 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du....da der Plan meist max 1 Std. biken pro Tag vorsieht, ist das selbst mit doofem Wetter machbar. Ich fahr Frühschicht die Ferien über.....das wird schon.


Ach so 

Fahren ist ein gutes Stichwort. Bin dann mal wieder wech 

Bis späder,
Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (28. September 2008)

Hier is immer noch dichter Nebel :-(


----------



## apoptygma (28. September 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hier is immer noch dichter Nebel :-(



Das ist blöd :-(. Ich hoffe, das hat sich nochn bischen gelegt zum Nachmittag.

So, mein Trainingsplan steht, das heisst, das meine Fitness-Bude, die ich seit gut 1,5 Jahren passiv sponsore, mich mal wieder 2 mal wöchentlich sehen wird 

Mal sehen, wie lange es draussen mit der Fahrerei klappt, ansonsten wirds Radeln auf drinnen verlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (28. September 2008)

So .. da ich auch zuviel Pause hatte .. was sich auch mit Gewichtszunahme bemerkbar gemacht hat werde ich nun auch nach nem festen Plan biken .. ole ;-)


----------



## LauraPeter87 (29. September 2008)

Na ihr seid ja alle hochmotiviert - find ich super 

Fühle mich heute etwas komisch, nicht wirklich fit. Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht noch krank, kann ich jetzt echt nicht brauchen. Für morgen früh ist ne kleine Schwimmeinheit geplant, 2000 m und danach ab ins Büro ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. September 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Na ihr seid ja alle hochmotiviert - find ich super
> 
> Fühle mich heute etwas komisch, nicht wirklich fit. Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht noch krank, kann ich jetzt echt nicht brauchen. Für morgen früh ist ne kleine Schwimmeinheit geplant, 2000 m und danach ab ins Büro ;-)


Ist halt Endspurt angesagt 

Bei mir ist auch schon wieder vorbei mit Motivation. Nach den letzten 3 harten Tagen mit insgesamt 306km brauche ich einfach mal eine Pause  Aber hier ist das Wetter auch grad nicht so, dass es zum Biken einlädt. Auf nass werden habe ich erst recht keine Lust 
Mal sehen, was mir das morgige Wiegen bringt. Hoffe ja mal schwer, dass sich die Schinderei "gelohnt" hat. 
Leider ist die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage nicht so toll. Aber was soll man machen...?

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (29. September 2008)

@Kai: Auch für die Gegend hier ist "nasskaltes Herbstwetter" angesagt... hoffe dennoch, dass es Richtugn Wochenende vielleicht etwas besser wird. Würde schon gerne ne Runde radeln ;-)
Aber deine 306 km sind wirklich super - Respekt! Da hast du dir wirklich ne kleine Auszeit verdient ;-)
Und für die Waage drück ich die Daumen, meine wird morgen auch wieder bestiegen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. September 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Auch für die Gegend hier ist "nasskaltes Herbstwetter" angesagt... hoffe dennoch, dass es Richtugn Wochenende vielleicht etwas besser wird. Würde schon gerne ne Runde radeln ;-)
> Aber deine 306 km sind wirklich super - Respekt! Da hast du dir wirklich ne kleine Auszeit verdient ;-)
> Und für die Waage drück ich die Daumen, meine wird morgen auch wieder bestiegen...


Nasskalt ist natürlich doof. 

Ich befürchte ja, das gibt eine GROßE Auszeit...  Aber das wird man sehen. Zur Not geht es halt zu Hause kurz aufs Rad, auch wenn mir schon alleine die Vorstellung, darauf zu sitzen, reicht 
Ich würde gerne diesen Monat noch die 1.000km-Marke voll machen. Aber das wird wohl nix... Mir fehlen noch ~ 40km.

Auf der Waage morgen kann ja eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen. Außer das sie nix anzeigt. 
Werden wir sehen. Wenn es nicht erfreulich ist, muss ich mir halt eine Ausrede zurecht schnipseln  Aber ich bin da guter Hoffnung, dass das nicht nötig ist. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

@ LauraPeter87
Und, was sagt die Waage bei dir?
Meine hat heute nicht das erhoffte Ergebnis gebracht  Ich hatte mit einer ganzen Ecke weniger gerechnet. Allerdings verrät mir der Blick in den Spiegel, dass ich schon mal nicht an Fett zugelegt habe.  Bin mal gespannt, ob das Gewicht in den nächsten Tagen von alleine runter geht. Wenn nicht, habe ich halt Pech.
Ich habe derzeit 70,2kg, wenn man der Waage glauben darf.
Kann man wohl nix machen. Ein andermal wieder 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Das Wetter ist mal wirklich richtig bescheiden gerade...


----------



## apoptygma (30. September 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> @ LauraPeter87
> Und, was sagt die Waage bei dir?
> ...




Manchmal kann ich fast nicht glauben, das man meint, mit 400 km "einfach so" radeln mal eben ein paar Kilo abzunehmen


----------



## LauraPeter87 (30. September 2008)

Hallöchen, 

meine Waage sagte heute Morgen 57,0. Also wird auch konstant mehr  Denke aber dass es Wassereinlagerung ist durch den Sport. Bin aber zufrieden, Ernährung klappt grade ganz gut und Sport mach ich auch... 

Wetter wird wohl wirklich bescheiden. 

Morgen und evtl Donnerstag mach ich Ruhetag, will es nicht gleich übertreiben. 

Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. September 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Manchmal kann ich fast nicht glauben, das man meint, mit 400 km "einfach so" radeln mal eben ein paar Kilo abzunehmen


Ganz so stimmt es ja nicht! 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> meine Waage sagte heute Morgen 57,0. Also wird auch konstant mehr  Denke aber dass es Wassereinlagerung ist durch den Sport. Bin aber zufrieden, Ernährung klappt grade ganz gut und Sport mach ich auch...
> 
> ...


Klingt ja auch nicht so berauschend.
Dass du Sport machst und die Ernährung im Griff hast, klingt da schon besser 
Wettertechnisch erwarte ich diese Woche keine Biketouren unter freiem Himmel mehr  Aber vielleicht irren sich die Wetter-Frösche ja auch... 

Ruhetage sind ja auch nicht unwichtig.  Auch wenn ich mich gerade nicht dran halte...  Es muss auch ohne gehen. Mal sehen, wie lange ich es auf meinem Hometrainer aushalte...

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (30. September 2008)

Hab einfach gemerkt, dass ich etwas am schwächeln bin... hab halt doch 2 Monate fast nichts getan, da will ich mir nicht gleich alles verderben indem ich krank werde weil ich zu viel mache. 3 Mal pro Woche schwimmen sind gesichert, plus mind. 2 Einheiten Laufen/Rad. Und durch die Arbeit klappt auch das Essen wieder besser. 

@Kai: Sei stolz auf deine Leistung, der Rest ist nebensächlich. Und viel Erfolg auf dem Hometrainer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. September 2008)

Hallo Laura.
Man wird ja auch nicht während des Training, sondern in der Zeit danach besser  Pausen gehören einfach dazu 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: Sei stolz auf deine Leistung, der Rest ist nebensächlich. Und viel Erfolg auf dem Hometrainer ;-)


Stolz sein fällt mir schwer. War ja nur Rad fahren und habe nicht mal was gewonnen 
Der Hometrainer und ich, wir werden sicher eine ganz tolle Woche zusammen verbringen.  Aber nach draußen kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde 
Und gar nichts machen ist ja auch nix... 

Ich versuche, aus den widrigen Umständen das Beste zu machen 

Dir eine gute Erholung 
Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Laura.
> Man wird ja auch nicht während des Training, sondern in der Zeit danach besser  Pausen gehören einfach dazu



Verzeih mir meine provokante Frage.....aber....wo waren/sind Deine Pausen (die Tage hiervor) und die nächsten Tage?

Weisst Kai, ich hab nen klitzekleines Problem mit Deiner Grundeinstellung zum Thema Training und Sport.

Warum nicht stolz sein können? Was hat ein materieller Gewinn damit zu tun, stolz auf sich sein zu können? Ich war stolz auf mich, das ich gestern 1 Std. auf dem arschunbequemen Ergo durchgezogen habe. Du erwartest für jede von Dir abgegebene Leistung einen fühl/sichtbaren "Gegenwert". Warum? Überdenk das mal.

Worauf trainierst Du eigentlich genau? (klar, ich könnte Dir diese Frage auch persönlich stellen), aber ich denk, das könnte rein von der Thematik auch mehrere Leute interessieren.  Denn Gewichtsabnahme damit funktioniert ja schomma nur bedingt, da sind wir uns ja einig 

Ich weiss, ich bin noch nicht lang dabei, Du bist Deine Marathons schon gefahren, ob für Dich nun erfolgreich....wir sprachen bereits drüber...aber mir scheint es manchmal nur so, das Du "ohne Sinn und Verstand" fährst". rauf aufs Rad, los, kein Plan, kein Ziel, magst aber auf der anderen Seite vielleicht gern nen bisschen besser werden im Wettkampf....meinste, das ist der Weg?

Wir sprachen am Samstag auf der Tour doch über die Trainingsverwaltungsposer , die km-Fresser, die schlussendlich weder systematisch noch schlau trainieren.

Ich fürchte nur Kai, wir beide zum Beispiel weren auf kurz oder lang immer weniger zusammen fahren können, wenn Du an dieser "also 100 km muss ich einfach fahren, warum weiss ich zwar nicht, aber schaut gut aus" Nummer festhältst  Denn für mich steht jetzt ganz einfach auch, und da hoffe ich einfach für mich, das ich das durchhalte, systematisches Training an, weiiiiiiiiiiil.......da kämen wir zum Vorsatz 2009 (neuer Fred), ich will nach vorn, ich wil die Marathons in 2009 und ich will incht letzte werden. 

Sorry, wenn das jetzt alles nen bissken arrogant und Mamalike rüber kommt, aber Du solltest mich mittlerweile gut kennen, denn selbst sowas mach ich nicht ohne Grund (oder Sinn und Verstand) 

Hab Dich trotzdem super lieb Du Spinner *drückdrück (auch wenn ich Dich manchmal verhauen könnte) 

*schleimspur aufwisch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen erstmal.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Verzeih mir meine provokante Frage.....aber....wo waren/sind Deine Pausen (die Tage hiervor) und die nächsten Tage?


Frage schon beantwortet. Es gibt sie derzeit nicht...


Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ruhetage sind ja auch nicht unwichtig.  Auch wenn ich mich gerade nicht dran halte...





apoptygma schrieb:


> Warum nicht stolz sein können?


Auch diese Frage habe ich schon beantwortet...


Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Stolz sein fällt mir schwer. War ja nur Rad fahren...


Außerdem sollte dir meine Sicht auf mich selbst nicht unbekannt sein...


apoptygma schrieb:


> Was hat ein materieller Gewinn damit zu tun, stolz auf sich sein zu können?


Nix, deshalb:





Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


>





apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich war stolz auf mich, das ich gestern 1 Std. auf dem arschunbequemen Ergo durchgezogen habe.


Kannst du auch


apoptygma schrieb:


> Du erwartest für jede von Dir abgegebene Leistung einen fühl/sichtbaren "Gegenwert". Warum?


Tue ich nicht.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Worauf trainierst Du eigentlich genau? (klar, ich könnte Dir diese Frage auch persönlich stellen), aber ich denk, das könnte rein von der Thematik auch mehrere Leute interessieren.


Ich wollte nächstes Jahr noch mal in Duisburg starten... Geht das überhaupt ohne systematisches Training?


apoptygma schrieb:


> Denn Gewichtsabnahme damit funktioniert ja schomma nur bedingt, da sind wir uns ja einig


Womit? Mit Radfahren? Wenn ja, sind wir uns nicht einig/bin ich der lebende Gegenbeweis. Was anderes habe ich die letzten 2,5 Jahre an Sport nicht gemacht.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ich bin noch nicht lang dabei, Du bist Deine Marathons schon gefahren, ob für Dich nun erfolgreich....wir sprachen bereits drüber...aber mir scheint es manchmal nur so, das Du "ohne Sinn und Verstand" fährst". rauf aufs Rad, los, kein Plan, kein Ziel, magst aber auf der anderen Seite vielleicht gern nen bisschen besser werden im Wettkampf....meinste, das ist der Weg?


Es hat nicht (nur) am System gefehlt.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Wir sprachen am Samstag auf der Tour doch über die Trainingsverwaltungsposer , die km-Fresser, die schlussendlich weder systematisch noch schlau trainieren.


Ich mache die Einträge einfach nicht mehr öffentlich. Dann siehste ja, dass ich nur für mich fahre und mir egal ist, was die anderen denken...
Also -> kein Poser!


apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich fürchte nur Kai, wir beide zum Beispiel weren auf kurz oder lang immer weniger zusammen fahren *können*, wenn Du an dieser "also 100 km muss ich einfach fahren, warum weiss ich zwar nicht, aber schaut gut aus" Nummer festhältst


Warum "können"?


apoptygma schrieb:


> Denn für mich steht jetzt ganz einfach auch, und da hoffe ich einfach für mich, das ich das durchhalte, systematisches Training an, weiiiiiiiiiiil.......da kämen wir zum Vorsatz 2009 (neuer Fred), ich will nach vorn, ich wil die Marathons in 2009 und ich will incht letzte werden.


Ich weiß ja nicht, von welchen Marathons du sprichst, aber in Sundern wirste schon jetzt auf keinen Fall letzte. Bei allen anderen Rennen auf der Kurzstrecke wohl auch nicht.
Verzeih mir die provokante Frage: Wo sind deine Ziele?


apoptygma schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn das jetzt alles nen bissken arrogant und Mamalike rüber kommt, aber Du solltest mich mittlerweile gut kennen, denn selbst sowas mach ich nicht ohne Grund (oder Sinn und Verstand)


Na dann...


apoptygma schrieb:


> Hab Dich trotzdem super lieb Du Spinner *drückdrück (auch wenn ich Dich manchmal verhauen könnte)
> *schleimspur aufwisch


Geht mir genauso. Gewalt lehne ich aber ab...


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2008)

Also bevor ich mir nen Wolf zitiere (unabhängig davon, das ich das gar nicht in der Form schaffe) 

Das man, wenn man von 95 kg kommt, durchs Radfahren den grössten Teil mit entsprechender Ernährungsumstellung in 2 Jahren runterbekommt, ist klar. Das schafft man durch diszipliniertes Essen auch ohne Sport. Nur...was bitte hast Du noch abzunehmen????  MIch ängstigt die "Verbissenheit" ein wenig, das ist alles.

Meine Ziele? Männer hinter mir zu lassen, nenn es "Geschlechterding" , nicht Letzte werden und so viele Männer wie möglich hinter mir lassen und in meiner Altersklasse gut abschneiden. Sundern steht ja fest, sollte Sundern für mich zufriedenstellend gelaufen sein, ggf. noch einen Marathon aus der Serie, dann Duisburg. Das sind meine Ziele, nur bin ich eben der Meinung, aber vielleicht werde ich da auch nach Sundern schon für abgestraft, das ohne systematisches Ausdauer und Krafttraining da nix zu reissen is


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2008)

@ apoptygma
Ich möchte gerne noch etwas Körperfett abnehmen 

Beziehst du dich in Sachen "Verbissenheit" auf die letzten Tage oder auf die letzten Wochen/Monate? Wenn auf die letzten Tage, dann liegt es einfach daran... ach, guck mal raus  Ich musste einfach was machen. Jetzt stelle ich mir sogar die Frage, ob ich nicht an einem Tag noch mehr hätte machen können... 
Aber das ist ja Quatsch!

Nach dem Sa. habe ich mir einfach die Frage gestellt, ob es mir möglich ist, an 3 Tagen hintereinander 100km zu fahren. Ich habe ja gewusst, dass das Wetter so werden würde wie es jetzt ist. Diese Frage habe ich mir ja beantwortet. 

Wenn du meinst, deine Ziele nur mit systematischem Training zu erreichen, ist es doch okay.  Ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass es mir hilft. Klar, es würde mich wohl schneller/besser/... machen, aber will ich das um diesen Preis? Will ich mir von einem Buch/Zettel/was weiß ich vorschreiben lassen, was ich an diesem und an jenem Tag zu machen habe? NEIN, möchte ich nicht!
Dafür muss ich allerdings in Kauf nehmen, dass die Ergebnisse anders sind als gewünscht. Es erfreut mich nicht, aber ich komme damit besser klar als mit einem Trainingsplan. Glaube ich zumindest 
Was auch ein Grund für die nicht zufriedenstellenden Ergebnisse sein könnte, ist folgende Rechnung:
Stundenleistung 2008: 275,5h
Kalenderwoche 40
275,5:40=6,8875
Heißt: Jede Woche nicht mal 7h Training. Dazu ist das Training nicht grad sonderlich effektiv, weil unsystematisch.
Hinzu kommt eine... durchschnittliche Fahrtechnik.
Das sind alles Gründe, warum es im Rennen nicht so läuft wie erhofft.
Dazu habe ich vor 2,5 Jahren bei weniger als 0 angefangen.
Inwieweit das noch Einfluss auf die Ergebnisse hat, kann man jetzt schwer sagen, aber für mich spielt dass da alles mit rein 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2008)

Klar ist das möglich...auch an 3 Tagen a´200 km zu fahren  Man würd auch 3 mal 300 schaffen, kommt eben nur drauf an, wann man vom Rad fällt und was es ausser der Tatsache, die Frage zu beantworten, ob man es körperlich schafft, sonst noch was an Nutzen hat. 

Gut, da unterscheiden wir uns ein wenig in ner Grundeinstellung. Ich mach ansich nix ohne Grund/Plan, ich hasse Dinge, die zu nix führen, die mir nicht einen Nutzen versprechen. Man darf es auch gern berechnend nennen. 

Ich frag mich bei Dir ernsthaft, was noch für ein Körperfett, "überflüssige Haut" ggf. von schlechteren Zeiten, bekommt man nicht mehr vollends weg, ich weiss das als Ex-Schwangere mit 20 Kilo mehr vor der Entbindung sehr gut. Da kann ich auch 55kg (also 2 weniger als getz), ne Minirolle bleibt, weil die Haut is nunmal da 

So....ich muss hier fertig werden *heul....Abrechnung!!!!

Bis später Sweety *drück


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Verzeih mir meine provokante Frage.....aber....wo waren/sind Deine Pausen (die Tage hiervor) und die nächsten Tage?
> 
> Weisst Kai, ich hab nen klitzekleines Problem mit Deiner Grundeinstellung zum Thema Training und Sport.
> 
> ...





Respekt meine liebe.......gute Einstellung....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## wozibo (1. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was auch ein Grund für die nicht zufriedenstellenden Ergebnisse sein könnte, ist folgende Rechnung:
> Stundenleistung 2008: 275,5h
> Kalenderwoche 40
> 275,5:40=6,8875
> ...


Ich würde mal spontan auf die 2,5 Jahre als Hauptursache tippen. Gerade bei Ausdauersportarten dauert es einfach eine ganze Weile, bis sich der Körper insgesamt auf eine höhere Leistung eingestellt hat. Zumal Du ja wohl auch noch recht jung bist (Jg. 88?), also anscheinend in Deiner Jugend kaum Sport getrieben hast.

Ob Dir einfach 'mehr' Training daher viel bringt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln - abgesehen vom Effekt des Übertrainings könntest Du irgendwann auch einfach die Motivation verlieren, und das kann schnell viel mehr Leistung kosten als Du über das Mehrtraining kompensieren kannst. Durchschnittlich 7 Stunden Training pro Woche halte ich übrigens schon für ziemlich viel. (ich komme auf nicht einmal halb so viel und lande trotzdem bei Rennen meist im vorderen Drittel)

Letzten Endes ist das aber auch eine Typfrage (siehe auch die Diskussion zwischen Dir und Apoptygma  ) - manche brauchen das systematische, regelmäßige Training einfach, um sich sicher zu fühlen, während andere einfach nach Lust und Laune trainieren und trotzdem gute bis sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen. 

Also hör auf Dich und Deinen Körper und gib Dir selbst Zeit.




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nach dem Sa. habe ich mir einfach die Frage gestellt, ob es mir möglich ist, an 3 Tagen hintereinander 100km zu fahren.


100km Flach oder im Gelände? Wenn Du das im Gelände schaffst (also z.B. an drei Tagen hintereinander den W-Weg (Rund um Wuppertal) mit seinen 2500hm) würde ich Dir echt raten, hier nicht länger rumzujammern sondern Dir einen Profi-Rennstall zu suchen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Klar ist das möglich...auch an 3 Tagen a´200 km zu fahren  Man würd auch 3 mal 300 schaffen, kommt eben nur drauf an, wann man vom Rad fällt und was es ausser der Tatsache, die Frage zu beantworten, ob man es körperlich schafft, sonst noch was an Nutzen hat.


Aber irgendwann muss man auch mal tanken. 
Was es mir, außer der Antwort auf die Frage, ob ich es schaffe oder nicht, gebracht hat, kann ich dir sagen. Nix. Aber hey, auch damit kann ich leben. Mehr als eine Antwort wollte ich ja auch nicht haben 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, da unterscheiden wir uns ein wenig in ner Grundeinstellung. Ich mach ansich nix ohne Grund/Plan, ich hasse Dinge, die zu nix führen, die mir nicht einen Nutzen versprechen. Man darf es auch gern berechnend nennen.


Es hat mir ja was gebracht. Die Antwort, die ich wissen wollte. Außerdem macht mir das Rad fahren Spaß. Dafür verzichte ich sogar auf Effizienz in Sachen Leistungssteigerung,...!
Ich habe lediglich das gemacht, was mir Spaß macht. Und das über Stunden, jeden Tag, wo ist das Problem?


apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bei Dir ernsthaft, was noch für ein Körperfett, "überflüssige Haut" ggf. von schlechteren Zeiten, bekommt man nicht mehr vollends weg, ich weiss das als Ex-Schwangere mit 20 Kilo mehr vor der Entbindung sehr gut. Da kann ich auch 55kg (also 2 weniger als getz), ne Minirolle bleibt, weil die Haut is nunmal da


Danke dass du mich daran erinnerst, dass ich die "überflüssige Haut" ein Leben lang mit mir rumschleppen werde... 
In Klamotten, und selbst in Bike-Sachen, lassen sich anscheinend gewisse Dinge "verstecken". Nackelig vor dem Spiegel sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus 


apoptygma schrieb:


> So....ich muss hier fertig werden *heul....Abrechnung!!!!
> 
> Bis später Sweety *drück


Mach das.

Bis später *drück*

@ wozibo
2,5 Jahre Training sind für eine Ausdauersportart in der Tat nicht viel.  Bedenkt man dann die Tatsache, dass ich wirklich bei 0 angefangen habe, lassen sich die Ergebnisse (erste Hälfte knapp verpasst) vielleicht wirklich erklären. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass ich jung bin. Also, gut, bevor ich wieder Schläge kriege , alt ist auch was anderes, aber so richtig jung auch nicht mehr. 

Die Gefahr eines Übertrainings sehe ich bei mir nicht.
Ich kenne meine Schwächen doch (zu viele Pausen im Jahr, zu hoher Puls im Training,...).

Ich trainiere nach Lust und Laune, aber die Ergebnisse sind nicht befriedigend. 
Ja, ich werde mir die Zeit geben und meinen Fortschritt jedes Jahr überprüfen. Dann werde ich ja sehen wie es läuft. 

Ja, ich höre auf meinen Körper, auch wenn ich grad ein etwas anderes Bild vermittle 

Die 100km beziehen sich aufs Fahren auf der Straße (mit MTB). Der Samstag hatte eine 22km Geländetour mit ~ 900hm insich, der Sonntag und Montag waren fast nur Straße, mit hier und da ein bisschen Gelände, vom Verlauf her eher flach (~ 600hm) 
Bin ja keine Rakete, sondern habe erst seit 2,5 Jahren wieder ein Fahrrad 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wozibo (1. Oktober 2008)

@Race-Kralle: 

Aus Sicht eines über 40 Jährigen bist Du sogar verdammt jung...

Die Schwelle zum Übertraining liegt bei jedem Menschen woanders. Ein guter Indikator ist, wie Du Dich denn nach bewußten (oder unfreiwilligen) Trainingspausen fühlst. Läßt Deine Fitness schnell nach oder fühlst Du Dich nach solch einer Pause vielleicht sogar besser?

Woran machst Du den 'zu hohen' Puls fest? Abgesehen davon, daß auch der Puls sehr, sehr individuell ist kann eine dauerhaft zu hohe Trainingsintensität natürlich auch eine Ursache für Dein Problem sein. Der Standardtip (hier im Forum bedtimmt 1000 mal zu lesen) ist, mal eine Leistungsdiagnose zu machen. Alternativ (und deutlich billiger) wäre, einfach mal was anderes auszuprobieren (z.B. mehr 'lockere' Touren) und zu beobachten, wie sich das auf Deine Leistung auswirkt.

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2008)

wozibo schrieb:


> @Race-Kralle:
> 
> Aus Sicht eines über 40 Jährigen bist Du sogar verdammt jung...
> 
> ...


Hallo Wolfgang.

Das mag sein, dass ich für dich jung erscheine 

Am besten ist es, wenn ich jeden Tag etwas mache. Ich neige zu Bequemlichkeit und zum Extrem. Eine Pause kann eine zu viel sein und ich kriege meinen A**** nie mehr hoch. Ähnlich ist es beim Essen (voer allem Süßigkeiten) und eigentlich auch in allen anderen Lebenslagen.
Na ja, wie fühle ich mich nach einer Pause? Das kommt drauf an, wie lang die Pause war. Nach ein paar Tagen erholt, nach einer guten Woche nach dem Training dann wieder eher schlapp (nicht immer, aber es ist möglich). Was sich aber auch nach kurzer Zeit (einigen Tagen Training wieder legt, wenn ich mich schlapp fühle nach dem Training).

Den zu hohen Puls mache ich u. a. an meiner Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei meinen Bike-Ausflügen fest. Ich glaube kaum, dass ich den jeweiligen optimalen Puls ohne Pulsmesser unterbiete oder gar treffe. Ansich achte ich nicht besonders auf den Puls. Ich habe vor dem Fahren ein Ziel (Zeit, Distanz,...) und fahre dann so, wie ich es für richtig halte.
Für eine LD fehlt mir derzeit u. a. das Geld.
Ich glaube, dass mich lockerere Touren eher langweilen. Ich werde aber mal versuchen, diesen Tipp zu beherzigen 
Auch wenn sich die Frage nicht konkret beantworten lässt: Ab wann kann ich in etwa mit Ergebnissen rechnen, wenn ich auf den Touren mal einen Gang runterschlate? Eine Woche? Ein Monat? Ein halbes Jahr? Ein ganzes Jahr? Wie lange ungefähr?

Gruß und Danke im Voraus,
Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi du Nase........wie wärs denn wenn du lernst mal etwas geduldiger zu werden.......es ist nämlich noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.
Das sagt dir der "dicke" Junge aus Hessen"........aus eigener Erfahrung, man bekommt nun mal keine Kondition von a bisserl Radfahren oder nen dicken Oberarm vom Hantel angucken...
Die Beständigkeit ist der Schlüssel, da gehören auch Niederschläge und Gammel Phasen dazu...
Lass es dir gesagt sein.
Und Training zu variieren ist immer noch ber beste Weg zum Erfolg.
Gruß 
Stolli


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2008)

Jeden Tag was machen....so stehts bei mir getz eben geschrieben 

Eben mit 4 Ga-Radeinheiten und 2 Krafteinheiten unter der Woche, 1 Tag frei. Davon in der 1. Woche 4,5 Std. gesamt die Woche GA und, wenn ich das so überblicke, genaues weiss ich heute Abend, wenn ich ausser Muckibude komme, ca. 2 Std. Krafttraining. Die GA Einheiten werden von Woche zu Woche immer nen bissken mehr (sowohl im GA2 Bereich, als auch in der Dauer)

Das erstmal bis zum gedachten und geplanten Wintertraining ab Mitte November rum, wie ich das genau gestalte werde, also nach Empfehlung, oder schon ein wenig in Richtung Marathonvorbereitung, muss ich dann sehen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hi du Nase........wie wärs denn wenn du lernst mal etwas geduldiger zu werden.......es ist nämlich noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.
> Das sagt dir der "dicke" Junge aus Hessen"........aus eigener Erfahrung, man bekommt nun mal keine Kondition von a bisserl Radfahren oder nen dicken Oberarm vom Hantel angucken...
> Die Beständigkeit ist der Schlüssel, da gehören auch Niederschläge und Gammel Phasen dazu...
> Lass es dir gesagt sein.
> ...


Irgendwas musste ja aus dem fernen Hessen kommen. 
Man bekommt auch von "a bisserl" Radfahren Kondition. Aber meine knapp 7h die Woche sind ja nicht "a bisserl", sondern schon a bisserl mehr  So wurde es mir zumindest gesagt. Nachzulesen weiter oben 
Ich bin gerade dabei, jeden Tag ein bisschen zu machen und bei schönerem Wetter dann länger zu fahren. Also die letzten 2 Tage hat es geklappt. 
Niederschläge und Gammel-Phasen machen einen aber nicht schneller 
Nur Erfahrener fürs nächste Mal. Oder eben nicht... 
Ich bin mir sicher, nächstes Jahr eine ganz erfolgreiche Rennsaison zu fahren.  Erfolgreich im Verhältnis zu diesem Jahr 
Auch wenn die Saison noch gar nicht geplant ist. Fest steht bis jetzt eigentlich Sundern und Duisburg. Ob da noch ein drittes Rennen zukommt, wird man sehen. Vielleicht gibt es ja wieder ein 3h-Rennen vor der Haustür oder eine andere Gelegenheit, noch ein drittes Rennen im Jahr zu fahren. Man weiß es nicht...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Würde mich freuen, jetzt nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt zu stehen.  Vielen Dank aber auf jeden Fall für die zahlreichen Hinweise und Ratschläge. Ich werde sie zu beherzigen versuchen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi, hi, du weißt ja es kommt von Herzen.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wozibo (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Kai!



			
				Race-Kralle88 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Würde mich freuen, jetzt nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt zu stehen.


Selbst schuld 




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Den zu hohen Puls mache ich u. a. an meiner Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei meinen Bike-Ausflügen fest. Ich glaube kaum, dass ich den jeweiligen optimalen Puls ohne Pulsmesser unterbiete oder gar treffe. Ansich achte ich nicht besonders auf den Puls. Ich habe vor dem Fahren ein Ziel (Zeit, Distanz,...) und fahre dann so, wie ich es für richtig halte.


Sorry, aber das klingt für mich ziemlich nach 'ich fahre einfach drauflos, keine Ahnung was für einen Puls ich dabei habe'. Nicht, daß daran prinzipiell etwas schlechtes wäre, aber warum denkst Du dann, daß Dein Puls zu hoch ist ??? Oder fährst Du immer nach dem Motto 'solange Vollgas, wie es geht' - das wäre allerdings wirklich nicht zielführend  

Und mit 'lockere Touren' meinte ich auch eher, sich ab und zu mal einer netten Gruppe anzuschließen als bewußt langsam alleine durch die Gegend zu eiern. Halt in einem Tempo fahren, in dem man sich noch problemlos unterhalten könnte. 




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich die Frage nicht konkret beantworten lässt: Ab wann kann ich in etwa mit Ergebnissen rechnen, wenn ich auf den Touren mal einen Gang runterschlate? Eine Woche? Ein Monat? Ein halbes Jahr? Ein ganzes Jahr? Wie lange ungefähr?


Wie soll denn das einer per Ferndiagnose beantworten, wo doch noch nicht einmal klar ist, daß es bei Dir wirklich am (gefühlt) 'zu hohen Puls' liegt  ?
Nach einer Woche Ergebnisse zu erwarten ist sicherlich utopisch, schließlich reden wir hier über Ausdauersport, aber wenn sich auch nach ein paar Monaten nichts ändert war's das wohl nicht. Allerdings, wie weiter oben schon diskutiert, da Du erst verhältnismäßig kurze Zeit ernsthaft Sport machst, wirst Du bei richtigem Training auch nach einem Jahr noch Leistungssteigerungen erreichen können.

Viel Erfolg!

Wolfgang


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Würde mich freuen, jetzt nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt zu stehen.  Vielen Dank aber auf jeden Fall für die zahlreichen Hinweise und Ratschläge. Ich werde sie zu beherzigen versuchen



Tschaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, das is so der Nachteil eines Forums


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2008)

wozibo schrieb:


> Halt in einem Tempo fahren, in dem man sich noch problemlos unterhalten könnte.



Mittlerweise ist mir auch klar, WARUM man sich noch locker unterhalten können sollte...damit man vor Langeweile nicht vom Rad fällt.... So gehts mir nämlich immer bei meinen GA-Einheiten.

An und für sich sollte ich mir mindestens für meine Einheiten im Studio aufm Ergo nen "Bespaßer" mitnehmen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen.


stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hi, hi, du weißt ja es kommt von Herzen.....
> Gruß
> Stolli


Jo 


wozibo schrieb:


> Selbst schuld


Das ist so nicht richtig. Habe ich gesagt: Hey, hier bin ich, so fahre ich, gebt mir Tipps?  Ich wurde von anderen ins Rampenlicht diskutiert. Der Diskretion halber nenne ich keine Namen. 


wozibo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das klingt für mich ziemlich nach 'ich fahre einfach drauflos, keine Ahnung was für einen Puls ich dabei habe'. Nicht, daß daran prinzipiell etwas schlechtes wäre, aber warum denkst Du dann, daß Dein Puls zu hoch ist ??? Oder fährst Du immer nach dem Motto 'solange Vollgas, wie es geht' - das wäre allerdings wirklich nicht zielführend


Ich kann auch nicht wissen was ich für einen Puls habe, weil ich kein entsprechendes Messgerät trage.
Wie schon gesagt, halte ich meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit im GA-Bereich nicht für fahrbar  Mein Puls wird also immer etwas drüber liegen.
"Solange Vollgas bis es nicht mehr geht" fahre ich nie! Dass das nicht zielführend ist, ist mir klar. 


wozibo schrieb:


> Und mit 'lockere Touren' meinte ich auch eher, sich ab und zu mal einer netten Gruppe anzuschließen als bewußt langsam alleine durch die Gegend zu eiern. Halt in einem Tempo fahren, in dem man sich noch problemlos unterhalten könnte.


Unterhalten kann ich mich eigentlich immer noch. Allerdings soll das auch kein 100&iger Indikator für den GA-Bereich sein 


wozibo schrieb:


> Wie soll denn das einer per Ferndiagnose beantworten, wo doch noch nicht einmal klar ist, daß es bei Dir wirklich am (gefühlt) 'zu hohen Puls' liegt  ?


Lässt sich nicht sagen. Deshalb habe ich um Vermutungen gebeten 


wozibo schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche Ergebnisse zu erwarten ist sicherlich utopisch, schließlich reden wir hier über Ausdauersport, aber wenn sich auch nach ein paar Monaten nichts ändert war's das wohl nicht. Allerdings, wie weiter oben schon diskutiert, da Du erst verhältnismäßig kurze Zeit ernsthaft Sport machst, wirst Du bei richtigem Training auch nach einem Jahr noch Leistungssteigerungen erreichen können.


Und hiermit erhalten 
Okay, ein paar Monate. Für ein Test ziemlich lang... Na ja, ich werde mir alle gegebenen Tipps noch mal näher anschauen und mal gucken, ob sich das Training nicht ohne die Gefahr, für mich persönlich uninteressant zu werden, umsetzen lässt 


wozibo schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!


Vielen Dank 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Tschaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, das is so der Nachteil eines Forums


Fands grad nur ein bissl hell im Rampenlicht. 

Gruß und Danke an alle 
Kai


----------



## wozibo (1. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> HIch wurde von anderen ins Rampenlicht diskutiert. Der Diskretion halber nenne ich keine Namen.


Bin ja schon ruhig 



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> ...und mal gucken, ob sich das Training nicht ohne die Gefahr, für mich persönlich uninteressant zu werden, umsetzen lässt


Den Spaß an der Sache nicht zu verlieren ist sowieso und überhaupt das Wichtigste


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2008)

wozibo schrieb:


> Bin ja schon ruhig


Deine Tipps/Hinweise waren gut, vielen Dank dafür. Aber dieses im Rampenlicht (oder soll ich sagen Fadenkreuz ) stehen finde ich mal echt unangenehm. Ich werde mir die letzten Posts mal noch mal zu Gemüte führen. Wenn ich fragen habe, melde ich mich noch mal 


wozibo schrieb:


> Den Spaß an der Sache nicht zu verlieren ist sowieso und überhaupt das Wichtigste


Das sowieso. 

Gruß und auch nochmals vielen Dank für deine/eure Mühe 
Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber dieses im Rampenlicht (oder soll ich sagen Fadenkreuz ) stehen finde ich mal echt unangenehm. Kai



Nur die Harten kommen in Garten 

Und ich will auch nicht nächstes Jahr mit Dir zusammen ins Ziel fahren, ich will gern, das Du das vor mir schaffst 

Gut, sollte ich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, schneller sein, warte ich aber auf Dich und wir fahren zusammen durch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in Garten


Im Garten ist es dreckig. Und dreckig will ich nicht 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Und ich will auch nicht nächstes Jahr mit Dir zusammen ins Ziel fahren, ich will gern, das Du das vor mir schaffst


Ich werde mein Bestes geben und gar nicht erst gegen dich fahren 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, sollte ich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, schneller sein, warte ich aber auf Dich und wir fahren zusammen durch


Öhhmmmm....
Sehr nett 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sehr nett



Voll die Ignore-Schiene ey (so als Statusmeldung der sehr netten Dinge ;-)

Ach was....ich bin 13 Jahre älter als Du, das reicht schon für mich für ne fast sichere Niederlage 

Was tat mir mein Hintern grad weh aufm Ergo, nur beim eben warm machen :-(, ich glaub, ich fahr morgen mit Radhose...egal, wie doof da geguckt wird


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Voll die Ignore-Schiene ey (so als Statusmeldung der sehr netten Dinge ;-)
> 
> Ach was....ich bin 13 Jahre älter als Du, das reicht schon für mich für ne fast sichere Niederlage
> 
> Was tat mir mein Hintern grad weh aufm Ergo, nur beim eben warm machen :-(, ich glaub, ich fahr morgen mit Radhose...egal, wie doof da geguckt wird


"Sehr nett" war als Zeichen zu verstehen. 

Jetzt sagst du noch, "ich bin blabla Jahre als du blabla", "du musst schneller sein blabla" und am Renntag schieß ich mir die Lampen aus und schon ist es passiert  Ne ne, so einfach geht es ja nicht... 
Außerdem bin ich weiterhin der festen Überzeigung, dass wir nächstes Jahr kein Rennen gegeneinander fahren 

Dass dein Hintern weh tat, könnte an den zumeist sehr bequemen Sätteln liegen. Wie man den bequemer gestalten kann, habe ich dir ja schon mal erzählt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> "Sehr nett" war als Zeichen zu verstehen.
> 
> Jetzt sagst du noch, "ich bin blabla Jahre als du blabla", "du musst schneller sein blabla" und am Renntag schieß ich mir die Lampen aus und schon ist es passiert  Ne ne, so einfach geht es ja nicht...
> Außerdem bin ich weiterhin der festen Überzeigung, dass wir nächstes Jahr kein Rennen gegeneinander fahren
> ...



Ich hab das "sehr nett" schon als Zeichen gedeutet, meinen Einwand hierzu haste dann aber nicht verstanden  Wir sind wohl nicht nett genug 

Soll ich mal sagen, was richtig ätzend ist? Schau nach draussen, ich könnte meine Radeinheit lockerst draussen machen, nur drei mal darfse raten, wo ich noch bin (und wohl auch noch die nächstehn 2 Std. sein werde) Ja...im  Büro *heul

Also muss ich heute Abend wieder aufs Studio ausweichen und 1,5 Std. da "sterben" :-(

Scheisendreck :-(

Egal...bis später ma!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hab das "sehr nett" schon als Zeichen gedeutet, meinen Einwand hierzu haste dann aber nicht verstanden  Wir sind wohl nicht nett genug
> 
> Soll ich mal sagen, was richtig ätzend ist? Schau nach draussen, ich könnte meine Radeinheit lockerst draussen machen, nur drei mal darfse raten, wo ich noch bin (und wohl auch noch die nächstehn 2 Std. sein werde) Ja...im  Büro *heul
> 
> ...


Upps 
Noch netter geht doch gar nicht, oder?  Oder kennst du jemanden, der netterer ist? 

Ja, das ist echt richtig ätzend...  Aber ich würde auch heute nicht draußen fahren. 1,5h drinnen klingen aber nach Hölle  Aber ich denke an dich 

Ich werde mir wohl morgen und übermorgen mal eine Pause gönnen. So wie jetzt kann es bei mir nicht weiter gehen...

Bis später 
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Upps
> Noch netter geht doch gar nicht, oder?  Oder kennst du jemanden, der netterer ist?
> 
> Ja, das ist echt richtig ätzend...  Aber ich würde auch heute nicht draußen fahren. 1,5h drinnen klingen aber nach Hölle  Aber ich denke an dich
> ...



Da ich gerade erst heim gekommen bin aussem Büro, wer ich die 1,5 Std. GA gleich aufm Crosstrainer hier machen. Schön Muskelkater vom Wadenheben gestern hab ich, ansonsten hab ich die Krafteinheit gut überstanden  

Wie gesagt, setz Dir nen Ziel, und tranier mal, oder versuchs halt, mal nach Plan zu trainieren. nd pack mal den Pulsmesser aus


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. Oktober 2008)

Einfach nur Geil was ihr beiden hier so treibt,nett macht weiter so!


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> einfach Nur Geil Was Ihr Beiden Hier So Treibt,nett Macht:d:d Weiter So!



:d


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da ich gerade erst heim gekommen bin aussem Büro, wer ich die 1,5 Std. GA gleich aufm Crosstrainer hier machen. Schön Muskelkater vom Wadenheben gestern hab ich, ansonsten hab ich die Krafteinheit gut überstanden
> 
> Wie gesagt, setz Dir nen Ziel, und tranier mal, oder versuchs halt, mal nach Plan zu trainieren. nd pack mal den Pulsmesser aus


Boah, wie doof istn das? Kommst gerade erst heim...  Was war los? Immer noch die Abrechnung? Oder einfach weil morgen Feiertag ist?
An deiner Stelle hätte ich wohl jetzt am ganzen Körper Muskelkater. 

Ich habe doch ein Ziel/mehrere Ziele. Auch trainiere ich ab und zu  Nach einem Plan zu trainieren kommt für mich derzeit *NICHT* in Frage. Der Pulsmessser *WIRD* demnächst zum Einsatz kommen  Ich brauche jetzt auch erstmal noch weiteres Equipment. Ein TF-messer wäre super.  Höhenmeter auch, aber was soll's? TF wäre schon gut und würde mir glaube ich weiterhelfen  Nicht nur, weil ich damit auf Tour ein weiteres Spielzeug an Bord hätte 

Morgen/Übermorgen ist erstmal Pause geplant. Wie gesagt, ich muss was verändern... 

Bis später mal 
Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Oktober 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Einfach nur Geil was ihr beiden hier so treibt,nett macht weiter so!


Schön dass du hier deinen Spaß hast.
Freut mich


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Boah, wie doof istn das? Kommst gerade erst heim...  Was war los? Immer noch die Abrechnung? Oder einfach weil morgen Feiertag ist?
> An deiner Stelle hätte ich wohl jetzt am ganzen Körper Muskelkater.
> 
> Ich habe doch ein Ziel/mehrere Ziele. Auch trainiere ich ab und zu  Nach einem Plan zu trainieren kommt für mich derzeit *NICHT* in Frage. Der Pulsmessser *WIRD* demnächst zum Einsatz kommen  Ich brauche jetzt auch erstmal noch weiteres Equipment. Ein TF-messer wäre super.  Höhenmeter auch, aber was soll's? TF wäre schon gut und würde mir glaube ich weiterhelfen  Nicht nur, weil ich damit auf Tour ein weiteres Spielzeug an Bord hätte
> ...



Nee, Urlaubsvorarbeiten, Händchen bei meinem neuen Chef halten, noch eben ne Aushilfe gechasst, all sonne Sachen....um 7 hab ich mich dann losgeeist 

Wie gesagt.....19 Euro mein TF Messer, der ja gerade an meinem HT vergammelt, da ich es nicht auf die Ketten bekomme, das sch.... LR zum zentrieren zu bringen 

Ich hab meine TF mittlerweile mehr oder weniger im Gefühl, pendel mich gefühlsmässig bei 95 ein, soll reichen.

Ich werd getz auch langsam zusehen, das ich auf meinen heißgeliebten Crosstrainer komme.

Bis nachher *winke


----------



## LauraPeter87 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier kommt man ja gar nicht hinterher mit lesen 

Morgen früh gehts wieder auf die Waage, bin gespannt, aber eher realistisch-pessimistisch 

Und danach ins Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, Urlaubsvorarbeiten, Händchen bei meinem neuen Chef halten, noch eben ne Aushilfe gechasst, all sonne Sachen....um 7 hab ich mich dann losgeeist
> 
> Wie gesagt.....19 Euro mein TF Messer, der ja gerade an meinem HT vergammelt, da ich es nicht auf die Ketten bekomme, das sch.... LR zum zentrieren zu bringen
> 
> ...


Ach ja, Urlaub ist ja auch noch 

Ja, 19 sind ein Wort 
Jetzt haste ja Urlaub und kannst das LR mal machen lassen. 

Ich will mich mit dem TFmesser mehr ablenken wenn es mal weh tut und so  Mehr Spielerei als echte Funktion. Aber für 19... 

Lieben Gruß an den Crossie. Mmmhhhh, Crossie, da fällt mir was ein... GANZ böse 

Bis nachher 
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hier kommt man ja gar nicht hinterher mit lesen
> 
> Morgen früh gehts wieder auf die Waage, bin gespannt, aber eher realistisch-pessimistisch
> 
> Und danach ins Wasser



Also Schwimmen is mal so gar nicht meins 

Aber zum Triathlon gehört das ja wohl irgendwie dazu


----------



## ThK (2. Oktober 2008)

Triathlon...
Hmm auch mal nen Ding... 
Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Race-Kralle88

Finger weg von den Schoko-Crossies........


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @ Race-Kralle88
> Finger weg von den Schoko-Crossies........


Hast du eine Ahnung 

MfG Kai
P.S.: Die meinte ich nicht, nicht direkt


----------



## ThK (3. Oktober 2008)

Zucker ... Das absolut BÖSE ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Zucker ... Das absolut BÖSE ;-)


In Schoko-Crossies ist Zucker? 
Kann ich mir GAR NICHT vorstellen...

Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen....

@apo: Ich hab schwimmen früher auch nicht gemocht. Bin dann durch verschiedene Umstände dazu gekommen und mach es jetzt seit gut 1,5 Jahren mehr oder weniger regelmäßig, macht richtig Spaß inzwischen!


Heute Morgen waren es dann 2.500 m. Bisher bin ich immer 2.000 m geschwommen, heute war dann das Bad so schön leer und dann hab ich noch 500 drangehängt. Wird aber dann doch irgendwie anstrengend ;-)
Und in Hinblick auf das geplante 24-STunden-Schwimmen -> HILFE 

Die Waage war heute Morgen auch nett zu mir - erstens wollte sie nicht mehr, weil wohl die Batterien leer sind, aber sie hat dann doch noch ein mal was angezeigt 

-> 56,0 kg.

Frage mich ehrlich, wie das geht... Muss wohl einiges an Muskeln abgebaut haben.

Was mal geil wäre - ne 4 vorne dran 
Aber okay, so weit denk ich mal noch nicht. Bin super zufrieden bisher.


Ist das Wetter bei euch andern auch so beschissen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Was mal geil wäre - ne 4 vorne dran


Dann nimm 344kg zu 
Ob das wirklich so toll wäre...?
Ich glaube kaum 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Ist das Wetter bei euch andern auch so beschissen?


Öhhmmm, nee. Hier scheint die Sonne...
Eigentlich müsste man doch noch mal was machen...

MfG Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. Oktober 2008)

Sonne? Cool, hier is alles grau in grau. Aber dann kann man sich mal ohne schlechtes Gewissen ans Aufräumen und Ausmisten machen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Sonne? Cool, hier is alles grau in grau. Aber dann kann man sich mal ohne schlechtes Gewissen ans Aufräumen und Ausmisten machen


Ja, hier scheint wirklich die Sonne. Ich bin auch schwer am überlegen, ob ich mich nicht umziehen sollte...Aber ich wollte ja Pause machen...


----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. Oktober 2008)

@Kai: An solchen "innerlichen Konflikten" verzweifel ich auch manchmal... wie wärs denn, wenn du einfach nur ne kleine Runde drehst?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @Kai: An solchen "innerlichen Konflikten" verzweifel ich auch manchmal... wie wärs denn, wenn du einfach nur ne kleine Runde drehst?


Kompromisse sind auch nix. Ich wollte ja mal ganz Pause machen. Mal so richtig gar nichts an Sport machen. Aber wenn ich das Wetter sehe... hilft mir auch die Vorstellung, dass es draußen a****kalt ist, nicht weiter 
Aber ich halte heute still, hoffentlich


----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. Oktober 2008)

Räum doch dein Zimmer auf - dann wär ich nicht allein damit


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Räum doch dein Zimmer auf - dann wär ich nicht allein damit


Aber nur mit runter gelassenen Rolläden und Licht an 
Bei dem Wetter aufräumen? Nee...
Aber nötig wäre es echt mal


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2008)

Moin Herrschaften 

Also, ich habe grad beschlossen, angesichts der Tatsache, das traumhaft sonnig ist, ich heute Muskelkater wie Hölle habe (soviel zum Krafttraining), statt der geplanten Krafteinheit ne supi dupi lockere Seerunde zu fahren. Wir verbuchen das dann unter Regeneration 

Mein Fully weinte mich vorhin im Flur gerade zu an "Fahr mich "

Ahso....meine Waage spukte 57 kg aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mein Fully weinte mich vorhin im Flur gerade zu an "Fahr mich "


Mein schreit immer nur "Wasch mich". Ein TransAlp müsste man haben


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mein schreit immer nur "Wasch mich". Ein TransAlp müsste man haben



Ein Transalp wird auch schmutzig, oder meinste, das perlt der Dreck von ab *lach 

Außerdem kann ich gleich ma meine neue Gonso-Soft-Shell ausprobieren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ein Transalp wird auch schmutzig, oder meinste, das perlt der Dreck von ab *lach


Nee, meine ich nicht. Aber ein Transalp stellt einfach gescheitere Anforderungen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich gleich ma meine neue Gonso-Soft-Shell ausprobieren


Kannst ja dann mal berichten


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nee, meine ich nicht. Aber ein Transalp stellt einfach gescheitere Anforderungen
> 
> Kannst ja dann mal berichten



*dummguck

Kapier ich getz nicht.

Außerdem kapier ich nicht, warum mein ICQ nicht anspringen will....egal 

Jo, ich werd die Jacke einfach mal mit kurzem Trikot drunter anziehen, mal sehen, obs reicht, oder schon zu warm ist.



Apropos aufräumen.....meine Bude is heute auch noch dran, da komm ich nicht dran vorbei....


----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. Oktober 2008)

@apo: Wie groß bist du? Mein ICQ will heute übrigens auch nicht!


Hier regnets jetzt...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *dummguck
> Kapier ich getz nicht.
> Außerdem kapier ich nicht, warum mein ICQ nicht anspringen will....egal
> Jo, ich werd die Jacke einfach mal mit kurzem Trikot drunter anziehen, mal sehen, obs reicht, oder schon zu warm ist.
> ...


Mein Bike jammert immer, so wie sein Fahrer auch 

ICQ geht nicht? Kenne ich  Das ist richtig blöd... Kann man wohl nix machen... 

Ein kurzer Bericht bzgl. Jacke wäre wünschenswert. 

Mein Zimmer ist überfällig, deshalb lasse ich es wohl auch 

Bis später


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @apo: Wie groß bist du? Mein ICQ will heute übrigens auch nicht!
> 
> 
> Hier regnets jetzt...



Dann hat ICQ wohl ein grundsätzliches Prob heute  Egal!

Ich bin 1,68, zumindest ohne Schuhe .

Mein Sohn hat mich auch schon überrundet mit der Größe


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mein Bike jammert immer, so wie sein Fahrer auch
> 
> ICQ geht nicht? Kenne ich  Das ist richtig blöd... Kann man wohl nix machen...
> 
> ...




Werde berichten.....Schade, Rene muss auch um 1 arbeiten, den hab ich grad noch angetextet via SMS, ob er nicht Bock hat, ne kleine Runde mitzudrehen....dann werd ich getz allein raus (nach der Zigarette )


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2008)

@Laura

Versuchs nochma mit ICQ, hier gehts getz 

Das mit dem Regen is ja übel, also hier ist stahlblauer Himmel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ja, mittlerweile gehts bei mir auch wieder 

Hier ist alles grau-in-grau... werde dann wohl heute nur noch ne Runde laufen gehen und schauen, was meine Beine heute sagen. 

Will auch so groß sein! Da sind 57 kg ja eigentlich ideal oder nicht?!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Da sind 57 kg ja eigentlich ideal oder nicht?!


Ja.
Upps


----------



## 4mate (3. Oktober 2008)

Was ist aus diesem einst lesenswerten Thread geworden   ?!
Verkommen zum belanglosen Gelaber und Chat ...  


Kein Wunder daß sich die, die wirklich sachbezogen und interessant schrieben, 
so wie x-rossi und andere, schon lange verabschiedet haben  .


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Upps



Is immer Auslegungssache 

55 wäre so mein Ziel, aber das wird, wenn ich das so über die Jahre beobachte, gerade mit Sport kaum zu holen sein (Muskelaufbau)

So Ihr Lieben, ich denk an Euch gleich, fahr ne Runde für Euch mit, gehr Enten gucken und Nordic Walker ärgern und komm mit nem gediegenen 15er Schnitt auf flacher Strecke zurück ;-)

Bis nachher....

P.S.
@Kai, kann ja nen "netten" Abstecher machen und Mafia spielen ....aber is ja Feiertag heute, wollen wir ma nicht so sein


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Was ist aus diesem einst lesenswerten Thread geworden   ?!
> Verkommen zum belanglosen Gelaber und Chat ...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bedauer den Umstand später für Dich mit.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Is immer Auslegungssache
> 
> 55 wäre so mein Ziel, aber das wird, wenn ich das so über die Jahre beobachte, gerade mit Sport kaum zu holen sein (Muskelaufbau)
> 
> ...


Das stimmt auch wieder. 
Ernsthaft was verloren haben wir in diesem Thread ja eigentlich nicht mehr...

Ärger mal ein paar (Stock-)Enten für mich mit 
Viel Spaß 

Bis nachher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Was ist aus diesem einst lesenswerten Thread geworden   ?!
> Verkommen zum belanglosen Gelaber und Chat ...
> 
> 
> ...


Ich vermisse niemanden hier...


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> werde dann wohl heute nur noch ne Runde laufen gehen und schauen, was meine Beine heute sagen.



Aber zum Thema Laufen kannst Du mir echt mal nen Tip geben, wie ich das so als Nichtläufer Trainingsmässig so anstellen kann. Als ich das letzte Mal versucht habe, ne Runde Joggen zu gehen, hab ich nach 10 Minuten mit Schnappatmung aufgehört 

Hast Du da einen Plan so für absolute Anfängre auf diesem Gebiet? 

Bis später!


----------



## schatten (3. Oktober 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Was ist aus diesem einst lesenswerten Thread geworden   ?!
> Verkommen zum belanglosen Gelaber und Chat ...



Ja, ist mir auch unangenehm aufgefallen.


----------



## pisskopp (3. Oktober 2008)

Ergo, Dicke nehmen nicht ab, sondern reden nur drüber


----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. Oktober 2008)

@apo: Ich würde einfach mal langsam anfangen. Was mir anfangs geholfen hat - für das Coopertest-Training in der Schule bin ich immer 5 Min ganz langsam eingelaufen, dann 12 Minuten etwas zügiger (wirklich nur ein bisschen) und dann ncohmal 3-4 Minuten auslaufen. Das hat mir für den Anfang wirklich gereicht.
Ansonsten bietet sich auch Intervalltraining an, das werde ich auch wieder versuchen, wenn ich denn irgendwann wieder ohne Probleme laufen können sollte.

Trainingspläne findest du zum Beispiel hier: http://www.runnersworld.de/training/trainingsplaene.56443.htm


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2008)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> @apo: Ich würde einfach mal langsam anfangen. Was mir anfangs geholfen hat - für das Coopertest-Training in der Schule bin ich immer 5 Min ganz langsam eingelaufen, dann 12 Minuten etwas zügiger (wirklich nur ein bisschen) und dann ncohmal 3-4 Minuten auslaufen. Das hat mir für den Anfang wirklich gereicht.
> Ansonsten bietet sich auch Intervalltraining an, das werde ich auch wieder versuchen, wenn ich denn irgendwann wieder ohne Probleme laufen können sollte.
> 
> Trainingspläne findest du zum Beispiel hier: http://www.runnersworld.de/training/trainingsplaene.56443.htm



Ui, danke schön  Ansich hat mein Sportdoc mir vom Laufen abgeraten, und wenn, dann nur auf weichem Boden, also Wald. Vorteil hier, es sind nicht so viele Leute da, die sich totlachen können, wenn ich japsend am Baum weine  Mal schauen, vielleicht wage ich morgen mal nen kleinen Lauf und schau mal, wie mein Puls da so Amok schiesst 

Es zieht sich zu, also grad rechtzeitig heim gekommen würde ich sagen. Es schien, als ob die halbe Stadt am See unterwegs gewesen wäre, war nicht so dolle zu fahren. Na ja....

Einen schönen Nachmittag noch.


----------



## Impreza (3. Oktober 2008)

Jou, = Brigitte-Forum!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. Oktober 2008)

Kleiner Tip ab und an mal richtig ein paar dann gehts euch besser.Es lebe das freie Forum.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip ab und an mal richtig ein paar dann gehts euch besser.Es lebe das freie Forum.



Quatsch Hoppser.....hier sind die meisten doch nur astreine Sportler 

Ordnung muss ja wohl sein ;-)


----------



## LauraPeter87 (5. Oktober 2008)

Salut!

Den gestrigen Tag sollte ich ernährungstechnisch abhaken *schäm*. 
Auf die Waage steh ich am Mittwoch wieder...

Wie auch immer - sportlich gesehen klappts ganz gut grade. 

Laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (5. Oktober 2008)

Bäh dieses Mistwetter macht ja Depressiv .... Irgendwie fahre ich da nicht wirklich gerne ...
Muss mir wohl doch mal nen Rollentrainer holen.
Schick mal wer nen bissl Motivation her...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Oktober 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Bäh dieses Mistwetter macht ja Depressiv .... Irgendwie fahre ich da nicht wirklich gerne ...
> Muss mir wohl doch mal nen Rollentrainer holen.
> Schick mal wer nen bissl Motivation her...


Mmmhhh, was kann man da machen?
Wie wäre es mit Laufen oder schwimmen? Beides erhält die Form und ist auch bei schlechtem Wetter machbar, besser als biken zumindest -> meine Meinung!
Oder halt entsprechende Kleidung kaufen und auch bei diesem Wetter fahren  Man könnte sich auch einfach durchbeißen und sich einen Rollentrainer oder sowas in der Art zulegen und jeden Tag ein bisschen in der Wohnung fahren.
In der Wohnung fahren macht zwar keinen Spaß (wahrlich nicht ), aber es ist effektiver als draußen fahren. Man trampelt ja pausenlos. Draußen gibt es Ampeln, Abfahrten, etc.

Soviel erst mal von mir 

Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. Oktober 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Bäh dieses Mistwetter macht ja Depressiv .... Irgendwie fahre ich da nicht wirklich gerne ...
> Muss mir wohl doch mal nen Rollentrainer holen.
> Schick mal wer nen bissl Motivation her...



Tipp von mir.......Rollentrainer, DVD-Recorder, fetten Fernseher mit gutem Sound........dann noch nen fetzigen Film(Blade, 300, Fast and furious, Riddick, etc.) und los gehts.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## pongi (5. Oktober 2008)

endlich hat man eine ausrede einen dicken fernseher und dvd recorder zu kaufen *g*


----------



## LauraPeter87 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß schon was ich mal mach wenn ich ne eigene Wohnung und zu viel Geld übrig hab


----------



## tschobi (6. Oktober 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Tipp von mir.......Rollentrainer, DVD-Recorder, fetten Fernseher mit gutem Sound........dann noch nen fetzigen Film(Blade, 300, Fast and furious, Riddick, etc.) und los gehts.
> Gruß
> Stolli



 Oder mit einem geilen bikefilm
Gibt auch Leute die Lernen dabei, oder schauen regelmäßig die simpsons! Jedem das Seine, hauptsache die Sache rockt.

Obwohl ich sagen muss das ich nach einer Wintersaison Rollentrainer das Ding auch erstmal ein paar Monate nicht sehen kann und ja auch nicht muss.

Bei so einem Wetter setze ich mich aber lieber auf den Rollentrainer als draußen zu fahren.... (Schönwetterbiker)
Man sagt ja ungefähr das man ungefähr das 1,5fache anrechnen kann.
D.h 1h Rolle = 1,5h Draußen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> hauptsache die Sache rockt




Mit 2 Bike-DVD's (NWD 5 & 6) kann der Winter verdammt lang werden. 
Filme interessieren mich nicht, Simpsons ist was für Kinners  (nicht schlagen, nicht schlagen, das war ein Scherz)
Dabei Fernsehgucken ist auch immer kritisch (Werbung,...).
Ich habe es mal ohne alles probiert. Ging auch eine 3/4Stunde oder so gut. Die letzte 1/4Stunde war dann aber die Hölle.
Da muss wohl jeder seinen eigenen Weg finden. Wie so oft hier... 

MfG Kai
P.S.: Anregungen werden gerne entgegen genommen


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns sieht das ab November wieder so aus in der Wohnung (okay es werden die neuen Räder sein):







Zu Schauen gibt es Bike-DVD´s:

Olympiarennen der Damen und Herren, "Offroad to Athens" und "24h Solo" (beides sehr gute Filme) und diverse Transalp und Transgermany Folgen + NWD Folgen (Ja  auch XC/Marathonfahrer schauen das  ) , ach ja "Off the Tape" haben wir glaube ich auch noch.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Oktober 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Was ist aus diesem einst lesenswerten Thread geworden   ?!
> Verkommen zum belanglosen Gelaber und Chat ...
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja ich denke das die Mehrheit hier ihr angestrebtes Ziel erreicht haben, oder wenigstens annähernd.....
Und die ach so streng wissenschaftlichen Beiträge diverser User hier sind teilweise so gar nicht in die Tat umzusetzten.....schon gar net wenn man zivilisiert arbeiten geht.
Ich hab beispielsweise keine Zeit, Lust und Nerv jedes Gramm Futter was ich mir reinfahr abzuwiegen o.ä.
Mal abgesehen davon kann ebbes Abwechslung auch hier nicht schaden.
Aber schauen wir mal was das Jahr 2009 bringt, und zuguterletzt kann ich mich der Kralle88 nur anschließen.....ich vermisse niemanden hier....ganz ehrlich.
Gruß 
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre im Fitnessstudio 45 min - 1 h zu dem normalen Training. Kann also passieren, das ich bis zu 3 h da verbringe. Aber mit gutem Sound auf dem Mp3 Player passt das schon. Und lesen kann man da auch beim "biken".

Gruß


Daniel


----------



## pisskopp (7. Oktober 2008)

Das Bild erninnert mich an den Esel mit der Möhre vor dem Gesicht...
Frage, warum nicht draussen mit Lampe trainieren??

PS, anstelle dieser fahrräder in der Wohnung und komischen bike cds, würde alternativ auch ein Porno helfen:
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/verbrennt-sex-viele-kalorien


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2008)

So, um den Thread mal wieder zum Leben zu bringen 

Zur Statistik:

Okt.2007 88kg, Körperfett?
11.02. 83,6kg; Körperfett 18,6%
10.03. 82,6kg; Körperfett 18,1%
01.04. 82,7kg; Körperfett 17,7%
15.04. 83,7kg; Körperfett 18,4% =+1kg 
26.08. 84,5kg; Körperfett? Waage defekt; Job ist schreibtischlastiger geworden 
13.09. 85,0kg, trotz Biken und Laufen und Schwimmen
20.10. 85,6kg; Körperfett? eine "Fress-Woche" (nach dem Bike Urlaub am Gardasee) mit Einladung zu Hochzeit und gehäuften Geburtstagen 

Kinners, es wird Zeit, dass der Winterpokal wieder anfängt...Trainingsplan dafür hängt schon an der Wand. 

WE war ich Sa 2h als Alternative laufen (Radschuhe vergessen ich Schäl...); So 3h Biken; danach dann Fieber und Bett 

Ergo bis Donnerstag wohl nix mit Sport.

Danach dann geplant, was haltet ihr davon?

Mo       1h laufen (der "Babysitter" Hund freut sich...)
Di     2-3h Biken
Mi     1-2h Schwimmen
Do           frei
Frei          frei / 1h laufen (der "Babysitter" Hund freut sich...)
Sa           Touren mit dem Bike
So           2h Rolle GA Training

Wird natürlich die Frage sein, was wettertechnisch ist.

Ansonsten fange ich dann (mal wieder) mit dem üblichen Prozedere an;
kein Weißbrot, wenig Zucker
viel Gemüse, Suppe, Obst
Zur Belohnung Schoko-Riegel, mal Chips muß auch sein und Bierchen eh 

Man muß ja auch noch leben...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Es ist wirklich sehr still geworden um diesen Thread... 
Was soll ich sagen? Bei mir ist es gewichtstechnisch so, dass sich mangels Disziplin beim Essen mal gar nichts tut. Ich schwanke immer so zwischen 70,3kg und 70,8kg bei 179cm. Sicher nicht verkehrt, aber ich will noch mehr. Gerade jetzt auf den Winter zu muss ich extrem aufpassen, dass ich nicht als Kanonenkugel aus dem Winter komme.  Um das zu verhindern, muss ich dringend was an meiner Ernährung tun. Sonst wird das nix...
Ich habe jetzt schon mal vorsichtshalber mit dem Laufen begonnen. Das ist auch mal bei nicht so tollem Wetter möglich.

Euch allen auf jeden Fall weiterhin viel Erfolg auf eurem Weg,
schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Oktober 2008)

Kanonenkugel find ich gut.


----------



## Nickensen (20. Oktober 2008)

Von mir gibts auch nichts gutes zu Berichten.

habe fast 4 Kg zugenommen. 3 Wochen undiszpliniert gegessen und wenig auf dem Rad gewesen + Fitnessstudio haben sich übelst auf meine Plautze geschlagen. Also das FS eher auf meine Arme aber die haben halt auch Gewicht. 

Könnte kotzen wenn ich meinen Bauch sehe. 4 kg in 3 Wochen ist doch nicht normal !
Da rackert man sich 5 Monate ab um 19 kg zu verlieren und dann so was.....naja selber Schuld schätze ich.

Dem Rest noch gutes gelingen......

Gruß

Der fette Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (21. Oktober 2008)

von mir auch nichts neues und gutes zu berichten....
Start Mai 105kg
aktuell 95kg

aber schon ein paar Wochen!

Läuft momentan garnichts. Weiß aber woran es liegt. Max. einmal pro Woche Sport, Ernährung schludern lassen, und 4 Hochzeiten(was aber keine Ausrede ist, wenn man stark ist)!

Naja, was soll man sagen, wenigstens nicht großartig zugenommen....
Einfach wieder motivieren, den Arsch hochkriegen und richtig Essen. UUUUUNnnnnnd weiter!

Bis dann


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Oktober 2008)

Gutren Morgen zusammen
Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an... 
Also 4 Hochzeiten sind für mich schon ein kleiner Grund. Einmal Sport pro Woche ist auch okay, Ernährung schludern lassen dagegen  Das geht gar nicht. Noch ist ein bisschen Zeit, das Jahr läuft noch. 
Also Jungs, Arsch rauf, Kilos runter. 
Bei mir liegt es einzig und allein am Essen. Sport mache ich derzeit mehr als genug, aber dennoch geht auf der Waage wenig. Die 70 will einfach nicht mehr fallen. Heute morgen hatte ich 70,05. Aber muss ich mal wieder Pause machen, sonst rase ich schneller als ich gucken kann in ein Übertraining. So halte ich diesen Vorgang noch ein wenig auf. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## frichte1 (21. Oktober 2008)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen wieder versammelt .. sehr gut ...

zu mir:

Nachdem ich ja bereits bei 88kg angekommen war (Start 106kg) habe ich derzeit wieder 90kg. Entschuldigungen lass ich keine gelten, aber ich habe Anhaltspunkte an denen es gelegen hat  3 Woche Grippe, 1 Woche Zwangspause weil Wirbel ausgerenkt und ne  1 wöchige Dienstreise mit täglich 11h Messeaufenthalt ... da ging nur das Laufprogramm jeden Morgen um 6, aber dafür zwang der Chef einen zum "ordentlichen" Essen ...

Derzeit kommt das Biken echt zu kurz. Ich komm meist nur am WE dazu. Sonst aber 3 mal die Woche Fitti, 2-3 mal Thaiboxen inkl. Jogging und 1 mal die Woche schwimmen. Irgendwie hab ich nur den Eindruck das kann nicht mehr lange in der Intensität weitergehen ... mal sehen was zurückstecken muss ... vor allem will ich jetzt im Winter wieder viel GA mit Bike fahren (oh je ich brauch noch Beleuchtung)

Soviel zu mir ... ach ja und die Ernährung hinkt derzeit auch hinterher


----------



## Nickensen (21. Oktober 2008)

Hehehe da bin ich ja froh, das ich nicht der einzige bin der im Moment ein wenig "verkackt" !

Gestern Abend wieder 2,5 Std. im FS gewesen inkl einer Std. radfahren. Tat gut. 
Nur fürs richtige biken habe ich seit fast 3 Wochen kaum Zeit. Und was noch hinzu kommt ist, wenn ich dann Zeit habe ,ich echt keinen Bock bei Regen oder starkem Wind zu fahren. Dachte ich  bin da etwas weniger weinerlich. Aber biken soll ja auch Spaß machen. Hoffe ich sitze wieder mehr auf dem MTB wenn es "nur" kalt aber dafür trocken ist. 

Werde mich nun wieder (essenstechnisch) extremst am Riemen reißen. ( soll übrigens auch kcal. verbrauchen muhahaha )

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## tschobi (21. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch ein Schönwetterfahrer!
Im Winter kommt das Rennrad auf die Rolle und wenn es schön ist (Sonne + klirrekalt) dreh ich im Winter ne Runde mit dem MTB durch den Schnee.
Ansonsten ein wenig Krafttraining zu Hause mit Hanteln und diversen Übungen
Alternativsportarten kommen im Winter auch wieder mehr zum Zuge. ZB. Schwimmen, Joggen, evtl. mal Badminton oder so

@fichte: Ist doch schon super. Du hast doch schon dein Ziel in Sichtweite. Bei mir dauerts noch etwas länger.
@Kralle: 4Hochzeiten sollten aber eigentlich nichts ausmachen, wenn man sich danach wieder in Maßen "befüllt"! Aber naja!
Außerdem hast du dein Gewicht doch jetzt im Griff. Du willst dich sicher "nur" noch austrainieren, oder? D.H. Kondition,Schnelligkeit und Kraft aufbauen, oder?

Wie schon gesagt, wieder auf in den Kampf!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Oktober 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> @Kralle: 4Hochzeiten sollten aber eigentlich nichts ausmachen, wenn man sich danach wieder in Maßen "befüllt"! Aber naja!
> Außerdem hast du dein Gewicht doch jetzt im Griff. Du willst dich sicher "nur" noch austrainieren, oder? D.H. Kondition,Schnelligkeit und Kraft aufbauen, oder?


Sicher sind 4 Hochzeiten keine Garantie für eine Gewichtszunahme, aber der Grund für viele Kilos zuviel sind sie auch nicht  Wenn man so viele Hochzeiten in kurzer Zeit hat, geht das Gewicht halt mal eine Zeit lang nicht runter, aber die gehen auch vorbei. Man kann ein wenig "Vorarbeit" leisten, aber was soll's?

Nee, ich habe mein Gewicht nicht im Griff (eher hat das Gewicht mich im Griff  ). Ich kann es derzeit mit viel Sport halten.
Ich hatte am 07.09. mal 69,3kg auf der Waage. Danach war ich im Supermarkt (habe berichtet) und danach tat sich gar nix mehr, obwohl ich mein Sportprogramm deutlich nach oben gefahren habe (Vergleich: Juni: 27,5h; Juli: 29,5h; August: 21h; September: 45,5h; Oktober bislang: 40h). Dieser Monat wird wohl der bislang sportintensivste. Die Fehlerquellen sind mir bekannt, alleine es fällt mir schwer, auf Essen zu verzichten.
Ich möchte auf 65kg runter. Dazu fehlen mir noch 5kg. Ich muss mal sehen, was sich mit Laufen noch so alles erreichen lässt. Ich könnte mir auch hier irgendwann mal Rennen vorstellen (10km, Halbmarathon,...). Das dauert aber wohl noch eine Weile.

Der Umstieg von Zitronensprudel auf Mineralwasser hat keine merkliche Veränderung gebracht. Alleine ich trinke jetzt weniger  Daran arbeite ich aber auch gerade (vielleicht hilft es ja ein wenig gegen den Hunger/Appetit  ). Auch werde ich jetzt dann mal vermehrt übers Obst daheim herfallen. Auf Süßigkeiten verzichte ich ja im Grunde schon komplett. Cornflakes esse ich auch nicht mehr. Es ist einfach die Menge von dem Falschen, die es bei mir ausmacht (Toast, Marmelade, dazu die Menge). Aber ich arbeite gerade mal wieder im Selbstversuch an einer Ernährungsumstellung. Mehr Obst, weniger Toast, weniger Marmelade,... Wird schon irgendwie hinhauen.
Mit unter 70kg aus dem Winter zu kommen wäre natürlich sehr schön 

An meiner Kondition, Schnelligkeit und Kraft (in den Beinen) arbeite ich derzeit auch, ja 
Ich habe ja jetzt für 2009 wieder Ziele (Sundern (mind. Mitteldistanz), 24h von Duisburg (4er-Team), + plus evtl. weitere Marathons (max 2-3 weitere)). Das wird mich sicher motivieren, immer weiter zu machen und mein Ziel bis dahin zu erreichen. Sowohl was das Gewicht angeht, als auch den weiteren Ausbau der Kondition, Schnelligkeit und Kraft. Wird schon werden, hoffe ich 

Euch auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg,
noch ist das Jahr nicht vorbei, 
Gruß Kai


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. Oktober 2008)

@Race-Kralle88

Du mußt halt mal einsehen das es mal stagniert, es kann ja net ewig so weitergehen.......und im übrigen würd ichs mal net so übertreiben mit deiner Abnehmerei......sonst müßen wir dich noch von Race-Kralle in Race-Hering umbenennen....
65 kilo ist definitiv zu wenig, schau lieber das du jetzt einigermaßen die Ernährung beibehälst, und deine Kraft und Ausdauer auf das vorhandene Gewicht abstimmst...
Denn da hast du im Endeffekt mehr von, denn die 70 kilochen scheinste ja gut halten zu können.......
Aber das mit der Kanonenkugel war auch net schlecht...
Gruß 
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Oktober 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @Race-Kralle88
> Du mußt halt mal einsehen das es mal stagniert, es kann ja net ewig so weitergehen.......und im übrigen würd ichs mal net so übertreiben mit deiner Abnehmerei......sonst müßen wir dich noch von Race-Kralle in Race-Hering umbenennen....
> 65 kilo ist definitiv zu wenig, schau lieber das du jetzt einigermaßen die Ernährung beibehälst, und deine Kraft und Ausdauer auf das vorhandene Gewicht abstimmst...
> Denn da hast du im Endeffekt mehr von, denn die 70 kilochen scheinste ja gut halten zu können.......
> ...


Hallo Michael. 
Ja klar, Stagnation, aber bitte nicht jetzt  Bei mir stagniert das Gewicht, weil ich derzeit zu viel esse, um abzunehmen. Stagnation ist sicher in gewisser Weise normal, aber in diesem Fall scheint sie vermeidbar.

65kg zum Saisonhöhepunkt halte ich für wenig, aber nicht viel zu wenig. Bedeutet natürlich, dass mein Rennergebnis stärker denn je von der Windrichtung abhängig ist , aber damit kann ich leben.

Was meinst du mit





stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> deine Kraft und Ausdauer auf das vorhandene Gewicht abstimmst


?
Verstehe den Satz gerade nicht so ganz.

Die 70kg zu halten ist für mich grad ziemlich schwer. Das ist ja das Problem. Die 70kg zu halten gelingt mir nur, weil ich so "viel" Sport mache. Jetzt eine Woche Pause und ich bin wieder bei 73kg oder so. Ich probiere mal, morgen normal weiter zu essen und schicke dir das gegessene verschriftlicht dann per PN wenn du magst. Dann kannst du dir mal ein genaueres Bild von der Situation machen.

Auf die Kanonenkugel läuft es letztlich hinaus, wenn ich jetzt den Sport reduziere. So ist es einfach. Alles weitere klärt die PN, die ich dir morgen Abend mal zukommen lasse.  Ich habe allerdings heute schon angefangen, meine Nahrungszufuhr zu verkleinern und einen Teil durch Obst zu ersetzen. Außerdem trinke ich seit heute auch mehr als sonst. Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht...

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Mein Reden, aber, da rede ich wohl noch ewig gegen ne Wand. Wie gesagt, schau ihn Dir einfach mal live an, da ist nix mehr dran.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Mein Reden, aber, da rede ich wohl noch ewig gegen ne Wand. Wie gesagt, schau ihn Dir einfach mal live an, da ist nix mehr dran.


Live anschauen mag mich der Herr ja nicht 

Ja, da redet man gegen eine Wand. Ich möchte das jetzt auspprobieren, gucken ob es geht, wie ich mich fühle,... und dann selbst entscheiden, ob es geht/vernünftig ist oder eben nicht. Nur leider komme ich gerade nicht zu diesem Punkt...  Deshalb zieht sich dieser Selbstversuch grad noch ein bisschen hin.
Aber wird sicher noch werden. Ruhetag war gestern, heute geht wieder was. Alleine was steht noch in den Sternen. Ist maßgeblich vom Wetter abhängig. Wobei ich ja auch mal über meine Ernährung abnehmen könnte (aber das klappt eh nicht... )
Wir werden sehen...

Euch allen einen angenehmen Tag,
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (22. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja das Problem bei Menschen die zum schnellen Zunehmen neigen.
Wenn ich viel Sport mache, kann ich auch recht viel essen. 
Wenn ich aber keinen/wenig Sport treibe, dann nehme ich auch bei *wenig* bis *normalem* essen zu. 

Also total überproportional zu.......


Verdammt, verdammt, verdammt.....


----------



## frichte1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Was Kai meiner Meinung nach völlig außer Acht lässt ist der Fakt, dass mit der Steigerung des Trainings allgemein und der Steigerung der Intensität auch deine Muskeln stärker werden und damit größer und schwerer, was sich wiederum (aus deiner Sicht) negativ auf das gewicht auswirkt.

Um ehrlich zu sein denke ich nicht, dass du bei deiner Größe und diesem Gewicht noch so viel Körperfett hast, dass 5 kg wirklich völlig überflüssig sind. Hast du mal deinen Körperfettanteil bestimmt? Das würde mich wirklich mal interessieren.

Frank


----------



## Nickensen (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte nicht so ein Hungerhacken sein. Männer haben Muskeln ! WORD !
Mehr Musklen - mehr gut !!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Oktober 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Was Kai meiner Meinung nach völlig außer Acht lässt ist der Fakt, dass mit der Steigerung des Trainings allgemein und der Steigerung der Intensität auch deine Muskeln stärker werden und damit größer und schwerer, was sich wiederum (aus deiner Sicht) negativ auf das gewicht auswirkt.
> 
> Um ehrlich zu sein denke ich nicht, dass du bei deiner Größe und diesem Gewicht noch so viel Körperfett hast, dass 5 kg wirklich völlig überflüssig sind. Hast du mal deinen Körperfettanteil bestimmt? Das würde mich wirklich mal interessieren.
> 
> Frank


Hallo Frank.

Nunja, völlig auser Acht ist sicher nicht ganz richtig.  Ich habe an meiner Art zu trainieren (extensiv, dafür zeitaufwändig) nichts geändert. Mit dieser Art des Fahrens ist der Muskelaufbau sicher nicht ganz so groß wie bei einem intensiveren Training (das ich dann jetzt auch hier und da mal einstreuen möchte).

Von völlig überflüssig war ja auch nie die Rede. Außerdem ist dieser Wert (65kg) nur für den Saisonhöhepunkt das Ziel. Sonst tut es auch ein Wert stabil unter 70. Wenn ich dann so mit 71/72kg aus dem Winter komme, bin ich zufrieden  Sobald es für mich Anzeichen gibt, dass ich zu dünn bin (ständig krank, Schwindelgefühl, was weiß ich) werde ich wieder an Gewicht zulegen.

Nein, ich habe meinen KFA noch nicht bestimmen lassen. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, das kostet Geld  Na ja, ich bin aber auch an diesem Wert (noch) nicht interessiert. Wenn ich ihn weiß, werde ich ihn hier mal posten. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## frichte1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Ich mÃ¶chte nicht so ein Hungerhacken sein. MÃ¤nner haben Muskeln ! WORD !
> Mehr Musklen - mehr gut !!!



Das unterschreib ich so  ... deswegen sind Gewichte in Kai's Region bei weniger KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe fÃ¼r mich total utopisch 

@ Kai zum Thema KFA ... es muss ja nicht wissenschaftlich sein. FÃ¼r ca. 16 â¬ bekommst du einen KÃ¶rperfettkaliper mit dem du anhand der an 3 bestimmten KÃ¶rperstellen gemessenen "FettwÃ¼lsten" (zumindest bei mir so ... bei dir wohl eher Hautfalten ) und einer schicken Formel deinen KFA berechnen kannst. Das ist dann nicht wissenschaftlich (jedoch die Formel ist von Wissenschaftlern entwickelt und getestet worden) aber fÃ¼r den Hausgebrauch reicht es aus und ist wesentlich genauer als diese Waagen und der andere Kram den man als Hobbyathlet so zu hause hat. Im Ãbrigen nutzen auch viele Ãrzte so ein Ding.

Die passende Formel gibt es im www mit schÃ¶nen Formularen. Da brauchst du nur noch deine Werte einzutippen und die rechnen sogar fÃ¼r dich  Den link hab ich zu hause und kann ich gern posten wenn gewÃ¼nscht.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Oktober 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht so ein Hungerhacken sein. Männer haben Muskeln ! WORD !
> Mehr Musklen - mehr gut !!!




Endlich mal einer der mich versteht.......schon schei§§e wenn dann die Frau/Freundin oder wie auch immer, breiter und schwerer ist wie man selbst...


----------



## Nickensen (22. Oktober 2008)

Meinte aber Hungerhaken und nicht Hungerhacken.....

Wenn ich jetzt noch die Plautze pber den Muskel wegbekomme dann bin ich der Könich !!!


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## ThK (22. Oktober 2008)

Jaja .. ich kämpfe auch gerade wieder 
Seit dem Sturz so gut wie gar nicht auf dem Bike gewesen.
Dann auch noch ne Woche Urlaub und danach auch wenig Bewegung.

Das kommt auf der Waage nicht gut *hehe*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Oktober 2008)

Macht ihr euch mal ruhig über mich lustig. 
Sone Körperfettwaage benutze ich nicht. Da kann ich auch würfeln  Ich bin ja sogar bei unserer Waage (fürs Gewicht) ziemlich skeptisch, ob das alles so sein kann.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal meine Hautfalten  in so ein Ding einspannen und mal gucken was es zu meinem Körper sagt.

@ frichte1
Wäre also nett, wenn du mal diese Links hier posten würdest, Danke 

Ich habe in Sachen Muskeln zunächst mal keine großen Ambitionen. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja, wenn ich so reif bin wie ihr... Im Moment stehen aber andere Dinge auf dem Plan.  Zunächst möchte ich mal die 6 an erster Stelle etablieren und danach sehen wir weiter. 

Dass stolli auf den Zug von Nickensen (mehr Muskeln=mehr gut) aufspringt, war ja klar  Ich habe eine andere Rechnung: weniger KFA=weniger schlecht. Ich sehe die Dinge immer negativ und kann daher mit so Worten wie "gut" und so nix anfangen 

Ich für meinen Teil plane für heute mal wieder eine Doppelschicht. Biken und Laufen. Allerdings werde ich mich in beiden Disziplinen sehr zurückhalten (max. 1,5h biken; 30-45min locker laufen). Habe aber heute alle nötigen Dinge eingekauft, um den befürchteten Muskelkater einzudämmen/ zu verhindern (?). Werde ich dann morgen sehen 

Ich muss los.  Jetzt könnt ihr euch weiter ungestört über mich auslassen...

Tschaaaauuuuu
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (22. Oktober 2008)

Germanys NEXT Hungerhaken -----> sponsored by Ekel Klum !!!!!!!

app. sieh mal hier kralle ----->http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hdliKTUCi8Y

muhahahahaha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Oktober 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hdliKTUCi8Y


 Switch ist auf jeden Fall sehr geil.
Aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Habe aber heute alle nötigen Dinge eingekauft, um den befürchteten Muskelkater einzudämmen/ zu verhindern (?). Werde ich dann morgen sehen
> 
> Ich muss los.  Jetzt könnt ihr euch weiter ungestört über mich auslassen...
> 
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar, das man zum Beispiel Magnesium längere Zeit vorher einnehmen sollte ?

Aber ich habe derzeit auch gut quatschen, durch viel zu wenig Schlaf und diversen Kopfbaustellen fühl ich mich derzeit so groggy, das ich den Hintern nicht mehr hoch bekomme derzeit, um meinen Trainingsplan einzuhalten. Auch wenn ich weiss, das gerade Sport mich davon ablenken könnte, sinnier ich eher regungslos auf der Couch. Na ja...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, das man zum Beispiel Magnesium längere Zeit vorher einnehmen sollte ?
> 
> Aber ich habe derzeit auch gut quatschen, durch viel zu wenig Schlaf und diversen Kopfbaustellen fühl ich mich derzeit so groggy, das ich den Hintern nicht mehr hoch bekomme derzeit, um meinen Trainingsplan einzuhalten. Auch wenn ich weiss, das gerade Sport mich davon ablenken könnte, sinnier ich eher regungslos auf der Couch. Na ja...


Nee, ist es nicht, aber egal, da ich ja nicht nur Magnesium hier habe.

Das ist generell etwas, dass ich kritisiere. Sich über anderleuts Probleme hermachen und selbst nüscht zu machen 
Nach Couch steht mir jetzt gleich auch der Sinn, kommt ja auch Fussball. 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wir holen dich aus dieser Talsohle schon wieder raus, auch wenn du ja am nächsten WE keine Zeit für uns hast


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das ist generell etwas, dass ich kritisiere. Sich über anderleuts Probleme hermachen und selbst nüscht zu machen




Du kannst grad gern mit mir tauschen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du kannst grad gern mit mir tauschen!


Nein Danke!

Kai
P.S.: Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frichte1 (23. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> ...
> @ frichte1
> Wäre also nett, wenn du mal diese Links hier posten würdest, Danke
> ...



So bitte sehr die links anbei:

3 Falten Methode von Jackson-Pollock mit Caliper (wissenschaftlich hinterlegt, aber wie immer durch Faktor Mensch mit Abweichungen behaftet)

für Männer

für Frauen

oder auch mal was abgedrehtes. KFA-bestimmung mit Maßband - entwickelt von der US-Navy - 

ich bin ein Link

Die Formeln sollen nur eine Hilfe bei der Berechnung sein und auf den Seiten ist das auch gut visualisiert. Also konstruktive Diskussion ist erwünscht.

Und Kai los berechne mal deinen KFA.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Also erstmal:
Wiegen heute Morgen.



Gestern habe ich wie bereits angekündigt trainiert. 1:20h biken, 45min laufen. Bin jetzt erstmal wieder zufrieden  Werde meinen Weg aber weiter gehen.
Ich bin heute übrigens weitgehend schmerzfrei. Hier und da noch ein bisschen, aber das passt schon  Ich hatte die Hoffnung ins Morphium schon verloren, aber auch mir kann geholfen werden 

@ frichte1
Danke für die Links 

Nach dem Link der US-Navy ergibt sich ein KFA von 10,5%. Die andere Methode lässt sich mangels Gerätschaft zunächst mal nicht bestimmen. Aber es wird sich ja vielleicht in nächster Zeit mal die Möglichkeit ergeben, es auch auf diese Weise zu bestimmen. Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar dabei ähnliche Werte wie beim ersten Test 

Ich bin dann mal wieder unterwegs. Ist zwar saukalt, aber die Sonne scheint. Ihr könnt euch jetzt wieder ganz ungestört über mich lusig machen  Viel Spaß dabei. 
Ich gucke mir die gesammelten Werke dann im Tagesverlauf an 

Bis dann,
Gruß Kai


----------



## frichte1 (23. Oktober 2008)

Kai du machst mir Angst 

nehmen wir mal an die angewandte Methode ist nicht völlig Korrekt und rechnen mit 12% was bei deiner Körpergröße und dem niedrigen Gewicht durchaus möglich ist.

Das macht nach Adam Ries bei 70kg einen Körperfettanteil von 8,4 kg Das wiederum lösst mich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass dein Ziel von 65 zwar möglich ist, aber keinesfalls mehr gesund. Am Ende (deinem Ziel) wäre das ein KFA von 5,2%. Heftig und zu vergleichen mit Profiradsportlern zum Saisonhöhepunkt. Naja du wirst wissen was du machst 

Frank


----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Kai du machst mir Angst
> 
> nehmen wir mal an die angewandte Methode ist nicht völlig Korrekt und rechnen mit 12% was bei deiner Körpergröße und dem niedrigen Gewicht durchaus möglich ist.
> 
> ...



Und wir gehen dazu auch davon aus, das auch keinerlei Muskelmasse mehr aufgebaut werden darf, da diese ja auch was wiegt. 

Nach dieser Rechnung habe ich einen Fettanteil von ca. 20% und ich halte mich für durchaus schlank bei 56,5 kg derzeit und 1,68.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. Oktober 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Kai du machst mir Angst
> 
> nehmen wir mal an die angewandte Methode ist nicht völlig Korrekt und rechnen mit 12% was bei deiner Körpergröße und dem niedrigen Gewicht durchaus möglich ist.
> 
> ...





Der wirds schon merken wenn er aus de Latschen kippt, dann kanns aber zu spät sein.
Na ja wer nicht hören will muß fühlen.......denn noch fühlt er sich gut.


----------



## frichte1 (23. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und wir gehen dazu auch davon aus, das auch keinerlei Muskelmasse mehr aufgebaut werden darf, da diese ja auch was wiegt.
> 
> Nach dieser Rechnung habe ich einen Fettanteil von ca. 20% und ich halte mich für durchaus schlank bei 56,5 kg derzeit und 1,68.



Wie gesagt diese Formel soll nur ein Anhaltspunkt sein und stellt nicht die exakte Wahrheit dar, dient aber sehr wohl als Anhaltspunkt. Wenn ich heute Zeit finde mese ich mit dem Caliper und dem Maßband und stell mal den Unterschied hier rein.

Aber du hast Recht Muskelmasse darf auch keine mehr aufgebaut werden.

Kai du hast dir echt was heftiges vorgenommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Angst muss man um mich nicht haben  Es ehrt mich, dass ich mich nicht verlieren wollt, aber Angst ist um mich nicht nötig. Ich erwähne ja jetzt nicht zum ersten Mal, dass ich das Abnehmen SOFORT abbreche, wenn ich merke, dass ich zu wenig wiege. Die 5kg sind sicher viel und ich weiß nicht, ob das noch gut ist, aber ich möchte es gerne ausprobieren. Wichtig ist mir erstmal nur, dass ich mein Gewicht auf konstant unter 70 bringe, 68 reichen dafür sicher auch aus. Auch wenn es mir heute aufm Bike dreckig ging (einfach keine Power, um der Gerüchteküche mal neue Nahrung zu geben ), möchte ich mal sehen, wie es ist. Es geht mir jetzt darum, fürs Biken den optimalen Körper zu haben. Bedeutet auch, dass ein gewisses Gewicht nicht unterschritten werden darf -> irgendwann fehlt einfach die Kraft. Vielleicht stellt sich aber auch schon bei 68kg eine volle Zufriedenheit bei mir ein. Dann müssen es auch probeweise keine 65kg sein 
Einfach mal abwarten, Tee trinken (hat ja keine Kcal ).
Ich darf jetzt mal wieder was essen.

Bis dann,
Tschaaauuuu
Kai
P.S.: @ stolli
Da wäre noch eine Frage von mir an dich unbeantwortet...


----------



## frichte1 (23. Oktober 2008)

So ...

also Methode mit Maßband: 19,2

Methode mit Caliper: 20,3

ich hab also noch viel zu tun und einen langen Weg vor mir.
Der führt mich morgen erstmal wieder zum KH-reduzierten einkaufen


----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> So ...
> 
> also Methode mit Maßband: 19,2
> 
> ...



Also ich hab getz hier zu Hause auch nochmal genau nachgemessen, da komme ich auf 21,4% bei mir. Und ich darf nochmal kurz dazu erwähnen, ich trage Hosengröße 34/36 Konfektion, 27/28er Bundweite.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Oktober 2008)

frichte1 schrieb:


> also Methode mit Maßband: 19,2
> Methode mit Caliper: 20,3


Ich stelle also fest:
Die US-Navy arbeitet ungenau.  Grob überschlagen liegt die Ungenauigkeit bei 5%. Das bedeutet, dass ich bei einer Messung mit Caliper (Vorwurf: das Fett verteilt sich bei dir genauso wie bei mir) bei ungefähr 11% liege. Wie weit dieser Wert dann von der wirklich einzig wahren Realität entfernt liegt (es wurde auf dem Weg zu dieser Zahl ja u. a. überschlagen), weiß auch keiner. Ich bin kein Freund von diesen Spielereien, weil sie letztlich mehr Fragen aufwerfen, als wirkliche Antworten zu liefern. Aber ihr habt es ja so gewollt 
Heute war wieder kein guter Tag für mein Ziel... Aber jetzt bin ich wieder in der Spur.  Mal sehen was das Wochenende/ die nächste Woche noch so mit sich bringt.
Viel Obst essen/WASSER trinken ist eine interessante Erfahrung. Mal sehen wann es mir aus den Ohren rauskommt... 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> dass ich das Abnehmen SOFORT abbreche, wenn ich merke, dass ich zu wenig wiege.



Jap, das ist ebenso wahrscheinlich wie ein Alki sagt, das er sofort aufhört zu saufen, wenn er merkt, das er nicht mehr davon los kommt.

Was sich mir nicht erschliesst ist Deine scheinbare Verweigerung, Dich mal ausgiebig mit dem Körper als solchen, seinen Funktionen, was er braucht, wann er was braucht, vor allem, wenn man Sport macht etc. pp zu befassen.

Warum fühltest Du dich heute nach, schulligung, 2? Std. bissken Ausdauer platt?

Warum stellst Du Deine Ernährung nicht systematisch um? Warum entziehst Du ihm auf einen Ruck, so scheint es, ersma den Zucker, dann dies, dann versuchst Du das, dann kloppst Du Dir Obst rein....was denkst Du denn wie Dein Körper funktioniert? Auf Knopfdruck? Wo bleibt das Ausgewogene (Ballaststoffe, Vitamine, KH, ja, auch der böse Zucker und auch Fett, denn das benötigt der Körper auch, um zu funktionieren).


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jap, das ist ebenso wahrscheinlich wie ein Alki sagt, das er sofort aufhört zu saufen, wenn er merkt, das er nicht mehr davon los kommt.


Hast sicher recht. Ich werde die Signale des Körpers überhören, bis mich diese zu Grabe tragen. Dann ist es zu spät...
Totaler Quatsch! Wenn es Anzeichen gibt, werde ich reagieren. Und zwar so wie oben erwähnt*!*



apoptygma schrieb:


> Warum fühltest Du dich heute nach, schulligung, 2? Std. bissken Ausdauer platt?


Gute Frage. Lässt sich grad schwer beantworten. Es liegt natürlich an meinem Gewicht/KFA, das/der VIEL zu gering ist. Nicht etwa an Überlastung. Lauf-/Bike-Einheit gestern oder dem generell vielleicht etwas zu hoch dosierten Training die letzte Zeit oder so, nein, natürlich nicht, ausgeschlossen.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Warum stellst Du Deine Ernährung nicht systematisch um? Warum entziehst Du ihm auf einen Ruck, *so scheint es*, ersma den Zucker, dann dies, dann versuchst Du das, dann kloppst Du Dir Obst rein....was denkst Du denn wie Dein Körper funktioniert? Auf Knopfdruck? Wo bleibt das Ausgewogene (Ballaststoffe, Vitamine, KH, ja, auch der böse Zucker und auch Fett, denn das benötigt der Körper auch, um zu funktionieren).


Was meinst du mit "systematisch" genau?
Ich bin seit einiger Zeit dabei, Stück für Stück an meiner Ernährung was zu ändern. Der letzte Schritt war es, die zahlreichen Marmeladen-Toasts durch Obst zu ersetzen. Vorher gab es z. B. den Umstieg auf Wasser, vor 2,5Jahren gab es den Verzicht auf "dummen" Zucker (aus Schokoriegeln vor allem). Im Laufe der Zeit hat sich das dann auf Süßigkeiten allgemein ausgeweitet (Gründe für diesen "Verzicht" habe ich nun schon mehr als einmal genannt) und und und. Daran kann ich nichts schlechtes erkennen, sry.
Auch sehe ich da nix mit "auf einen Ruck" oder so.
Sicher gibt es noch Spielraum für Verbesserungen, aber ich bin ja auch noch jung 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Totaler Quatsch! Wenn es Anzeichen gibt, werde ich reagieren. Und zwar so wie oben erwähnt*!*




Du hast also bis dato keine für Dich "merkbaren" Anzeichen erkannt?

Ok!

Ich denk einfach mal, ich halte es ab getz wie Stolli.....denn meine Meinung nach willst Du auch nicht wirklich, das irgendwer bestimmte Dinge einfach in Frage stellt. Aber nur mal so als Beispiel...das Gehirn z .B. benötigt Zucker und vernünftig zu arbeiten, Gedächtnisleistungen hängen vom Gehirn ab, Konzentration.....fiel mir grad so als erstes ein.

Gestern noch als Thema lesenderweise bei mir...weil das zu, Beispiel auch nen Prob bei mir ist/sein kann......wieviel eisenhaltige Lebensmittel nimmst Du eigentich zu Dir?


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Lässt sich grad schwer beantworten. Es liegt natürlich an meinem Gewicht/KFA, das/der VIEL zu gering ist. Nicht etwa an Überlastung. Lauf-/Bike-Einheit gestern oder dem generell vielleicht etwas zu hoch dosierten Training die letzte Zeit oder so, nein, natürlich nicht, ausgeschlossen.



Ich dachte, Du machst nur lockeres Ausdauer/Fettabbautraining? Bisschen Laufen, bisschen Radfahren. Und Du hast Deinen Puls und alles im Griff? Du fährst doch im Ausdauerbereich, nicht am Limit, sagst Du....wie kann man da dann platt sein?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Du hast also bis dato keine für Dich "merkbaren" Anzeichen erkannt?
> 
> Ok!
> 
> ...


Stimmt, habe ich nicht.

Ich habe Zucker ja nicht von meinem Zettel gestrichen. Ich will es lediglich einschränken. Das mache ich aber nicht erst seit gestern, sondern mit Unterbrechungen 2,5 Jahre.

Beim Thema eisenhaltige Lebensmittel bin ich gerade überfragt, sry  Ich weiß es schlichtweg nicht.



apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du machst nur lockeres Ausdauer/Fettabbautraining? Bisschen Laufen, bisschen Radfahren. Und Du hast Deinen Puls und alles im Griff? Du fährst doch im Ausdauerbereich, nicht am Limit, sagst Du....wie kann man da dann platt sein?


Nun ja, das Laufen ist, wie du schon für dich richtig festgestellt hast, eine andere Belastung. Somit kann es schon mal sein, dass man am Tag drauf nicht mehr der allerschnellste ist. Man kann sich in niedrigen Pulsbereichen nicht übertrainieren? Wenn doch, dann ist ja auch das eine Belastung. Oder wo ist da mein Denkfehler???

Kai


----------



## frichte1 (24. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und wir gehen dazu auch davon aus, das auch keinerlei Muskelmasse mehr aufgebaut werden darf, da diese ja auch was wiegt.
> 
> Nach dieser Rechnung habe ich einen Fettanteil von ca. 20% und ich halte mich für durchaus schlank bei 56,5 kg derzeit und 1,68.



Also nach ein wenig Recherche im Netz (und ohne jetzt die Fachliteratur zu Rate zu ziehen) kann ich dir sagen, dass der KFA einer gesundenFrau zw. 20 und 30% liegen sollte. Sich schlank fühlen ist übrigens ein subjekteives Empfinden  siehe Kai



race-kralle schrieb:


> Nun ja, das Laufen ist, wie du schon für dich richtig festgestellt hast, eine andere Belastung. Somit kann es schon mal sein, dass man am Tag drauf nicht mehr der allerschnellste ist. Man kann sich in niedrigen Pulsbereichen nicht übertrainieren? Wenn doch, dann ist ja auch das eine Belastung. Oder wo ist da mein Denkfehler???



Also wenn du mich fragst geht es dir wie immer. Du bist schlicht und einfach im Übetraining und dein Körper reicht die Regeneration nicht mehr die er bekommt, bzw. du bist dauerhaft unter Strom ohne dich richtig zu entspannen und damit ausreichend zu regenerieren.

Klar ist Training im niedrigen Pulsbereich eine Art und Weise der aktiven Regeneration, aber da muss man wirklich sehr auf seinen Puls achten und ich kann von mir als Gelegenheitsläufer behaupten, dass ich es beim Joggen nicht unter Kontrolle habe in diesem GA1 Bereich mein Unwesen zu treiben. Beim Biken klappt das auf flacher Runde mit hoher Trittfrequenz. Dennoch ist das eine körperliche Belastung und die geht nicht spurlos vorrüber. Mein Trainer im Studio hat mir gestern auch mal den Kopf gewaschen und mir nen Ruhetag befohlen und das versuche ich heute mal zu machen.


----------



## ThK (24. Oktober 2008)

Dann fange ich auch mal wieder an hier was nieder zu schreiben *gg*
Vl reisse ich mich dann ja mal wieder am Riemen *gg*

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08)
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg)
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg)
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)
20.Woche (20.06.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
21.Woche (27.06.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
22.Woche (04.07.08): 85,0kg (+1,0kg)
23.Woche (11.07.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
24.Woche (18.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
25.Woche (25.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
26.Woche (01.08.08): 83,0kg (-1,0kg)
27.Woche (08.08.08): ???
28.Woche (15.08.08): 85,8kg (+2,8kg)
29.Woche (22.08.08): 84,7kg (-1,1kg)

.... -> viel zu lange Pause *ggg*

              (24.10.2008): 82,7kg (-2,0kg)

.... -> viel zu wenig für so lange Zeit aber war Urlaub dazwischen und einige Fressanfälle *lach*

Ziel ist dieses Jahr noch U80 kommen und halten!


----------



## bully98 (24. Oktober 2008)

Kannst du mir vielleicht mal sagen wie du das geschafft hast ThK??

Ich will zwar nur 10 Kilo abnehmen, aber meine Disziplin lässt da sehr zu wünschen übrig!


----------



## ThK (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich meine dazu habe ich hier in dem Thread schon was geschrieben.
Kopiere dir das nachher mal hierher ... oder tippe es neu 

Im Endeffekt ein Mix aus Nahrungsumstellung, zu Beginn mithilfe von Almased .. so ne Nahrungsergänzung/-ersatz etc..., und viel Bewegung.

Fing halt das biken an und habe mich nen paar netten Jungs angeschlossen welche regelmäßig biken gehen (siehe meine Signatur).
Ab und an gehe ich auch noch Schwimmen und nun kommt auch noch eine andere Sportart dazu um mal was Abwechslung zu haben.

Aber wie viele hier schon schrieben... ohne eine dauerhafte Umstellung der Ernährung wird das nichts.
Klar kann man mal ab und an auch Fastfood essen etc oder ein paar Bier zu viel tinken, ABER es darf nicht so "maßlos" sein wie man es sonst tut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickensen (24. Oktober 2008)

*Anders geht es eh nicht Bully ! Ernährung umstellen und (viel) Sport treiben.*

habe auch so mein Gewicht von 110 kg auf 92 kg runter bekommen. Habe zwar nun wieder 95 kg aber das liegt an den letzten 3 Wochen "undiszipliniertheit". Ein Kilo habe ich schon wieder runter seit ich wieder normal esse und ins FS gehe. 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## bully98 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss oft auch nicht so recht, was ich essen soll bzw. darf.

Oft geh ich mit Kollegen in der Mittagspause essen, meine Zukünftige isst mittags aber wenig und will dann abens mit mir zusammen kochen....
Ergo: Zweimal warmes Essen am Tag. 
Mich wundert ja schon, dass ich da nicht zunehme, aber die knapp 90 kg bei 185cm sind mir eben auch zuviel.

Habt ihr Tipps wo ich was zur Ernährung finden kann? Am besten gleich mit Rezepten usw.?!


----------



## Nickensen (24. Oktober 2008)

Lies dich am besten mal durch diesen Thread ! HIer ist alles schon zig mal durchgenommen worden. Da hast du zwar 2 - 3 Stunden was zu tun, aber komprimierter als hier findest du im Netz nichts. 

Aber eigentlich ist es ganz einfach.

Morgens KH (Müsli,Vollkornbrot auch mal mit Nutella  )
Mittags KH und Eiweiß (beides in "normalen" Mengen)
Abends eher Eiweißhaltig (Fisch, Grflügel,Milchprodukte allg.)
UND IMMER OBST und SALATE 

Mal so als grober Anhaltspunkt und stark vereinfacht. (Faustformel) 
So habe ich gut und hoffentlich auch nachhaltig abgenommen.
Mindestens 3 x die Woche Sport ! Aber nicht 3 x nur Muskelaufbau  sonst wird da nix drauß. 

Den Rest dürfen dir die anderen tippen.....muß wech.....

Gruß

der nicht mehr adipöse

Daniel


----------



## Thomas Wolf (24. Oktober 2008)

bully98 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps wo ich was zur Ernährung finden kann? Am besten gleich mit Rezepten usw.?!




Hallo Bully,
schaue dir mal diese (www.vida-vida.de) Seite an.Dadurch habe ich letztes Jahr wirklich spielend (ohne Sport) 12 Kilo abgenommen.Über den Winter allerdings immer öfters Mc Donalds,Burger King,Pizza,Döner... gegessen und vorbei war die Disziplin.Aber in der Zeit des abnehmens nie wirklich Hungergefühle gehabt und der Körper bekam alle Nährstoffe die er benötigt.Seit 4-5 Wochen halte ich mich wieder an die Essenspläne und es geht mit dem Gewicht wieder runter.


----------



## Nickensen (24. Oktober 2008)

Ohne Sport wird das auf Dauer trotzdem NICHTS ! (Sorry Herr Wolf )

GLAUBE MIR BULLY


daniel


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nun ja, das Laufen ist, wie du schon für dich richtig festgestellt hast, eine andere Belastung. Somit kann es schon mal sein, dass man am Tag drauf nicht mehr der allerschnellste ist. Man kann sich in niedrigen Pulsbereichen nicht übertrainieren? Wenn doch, dann ist ja auch das eine Belastung. Oder wo ist da mein Denkfehler???
> 
> Kai



Mahlzeit 

Der Denkfehler ist doch ansich schon da "Somit kann es schon mal sein, dass man am Tag drauf nicht mehr der allerschnellste ist". Es geht doch beim Ausdauertraining der Grundlage nicht um Schnelligkeit, sondern um Kontinuität, Gleichmässigkeit und Ausbau der Ausdauer. Erreicht man das mit Geschwindigkeit? Wenn man aber nach einem Ausdauertag am nächsten kaum noch in die Pedalen treten kann, dann ist bereits am Tag davor was falsch gelaufen oder? 

Oder sprichst Du jetzt von Kraftausdauereinheiten? Auch da sollte es, korrigiert mich da bitte, es am nächsten Tag nicht sein, das man eine GA Einheit nicht mehr fahren kann, weil einem die Beine abfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2008)

Thomas Wolf schrieb:


> Hallo Bully,
> schaue dir mal diese (www.vida-vida.de) Seite an.Dadurch habe ich letztes Jahr wirklich spielend (ohne Sport) 12 Kilo abgenommen.Über den Winter allerdings immer öfters Mc Donalds,Burger King,Pizza,Döner... gegessen und vorbei war die Disziplin.Aber in der Zeit des abnehmens nie wirklich Hungergefühle gehabt und der Körper bekam alle Nährstoffe die er benötigt.Seit 4-5 Wochen halte ich mich wieder an die Essenspläne und es geht mit dem Gewicht wieder runter.



Interessante Seite, danke


----------



## bully98 (24. Oktober 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> Ohne Sport wird das auf Dauer trotzdem NICHTS ! (Sorry Herr Wolf )
> 
> GLAUBE MIR BULLY
> 
> ...



Der Sport und vor allem der Spass am Sport wird bei mir auch nicht eingeschränkt.
Ich bike sooooooo gerne und geh jetzt auch einmal die Woche schwimmen.

Mal ne Frage, zählt beim Schwimmen die Distanz oder ist das gleich wie beim Biken: Auf die Dauer der Belastung kommt es an???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Der Denkfehler ist doch ansich schon da "Somit kann es schon mal sein, dass man am Tag drauf nicht mehr der allerschnellste ist". Es geht doch beim Ausdauertraining der Grundlage nicht um Schnelligkeit, sondern um Kontinuität, Gleichmässigkeit und Ausbau der Ausdauer. Erreicht man das mit Geschwindigkeit? Wenn man aber nach einem Ausdauertag am nächsten kaum noch in die Pedalen treten kann, dann ist bereits am Tag davor was falsch gelaufen oder?
> 
> Oder sprichst Du jetzt von Kraftausdauereinheiten? Auch da sollte es, korrigiert mich da bitte, es am nächsten Tag nicht sein, das man eine GA Einheit nicht mehr fahren kann, weil einem die Beine abfallen.


Stelle dir mal folgende Situation vor. Da ist son Typ, der mit Sport allgemein wenig zu tun hat, aber seit einiger Zeit Rad fährt (also eine gewisse Ausdauer besitzt). Jetzt geht das Jahr dem Ende entgegen, er überlegt sich, dass man evtl. mal was neues ausprobieren sollte und er beginnt zu laufen.
Glaubst du, dass dieser Typ in der Lage ist, von Beginn an beim Laufen seinen Puls so genau kontrollieren zu können, wie es für die Festlegung der Trainingsbereiche erforderlich ist? Ich kenne da einen, der kann das nicht. Es ist mir im Moment einfach nicht möglich. Ich bin froh, dass ich überhaupt so lange einigermaßen eine Laufbewegung aufrecht erhalten kann.
Die Belastung durchs Laufen ist halt im Moment noch ziemlich hoch. Die schlechte Einheit gestern kann aber auch andere Gründe haben. Der essenstechnische Rückfall kurz vorher, z. B. Bei der Einheit heute war zum Beispiel wieder alles wie immer. Ich hatte gestern einen Schnitt von 19,89km/h. Das ist ja auch nicht so schlecht, denke ich.
In deinem Zitat oben habe ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Weniger die Geschwindigkeit als viel mehr mein körperlich Zustand waren unbefriedigend. Heute war wieder alles okay. Dennoch werde ich übermorgen mein Trainingspensum zurückschrauben.

Nach einer normalen Kraft(-ausdauer-)einheit sollte man am Tag drauf trotzdem in der Lage sein, eine GA-einheit ohne größere Probleme fahren zu können, das ist richtig.
Und GA definiert sich nicht über Geschwindigkeit, das ist auch richtig, hatte ich aber weiter oben schon klar gestellt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nickensen (24. Oktober 2008)

@ Bully

Meine Meinung nach gut 5 Monaten intensiver Bewegung :

Treibe Sport wie es dir SPAß macht ! Zwang ist nicht gut ! 

Wenn du Bock hast 2 Stunden auf der Stelle zu paddeln ist das aug Dauer besser als gezwungen stupide 50 Bahnen zu ziehen.
Das machst du dann nämlich nicht lange und landest wieder auf der Couch.

WORD !


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Oktober 2008)

bully98 schrieb:


> Ich weiss oft auch nicht so recht, was ich essen soll bzw. darf.
> 
> Oft geh ich mit Kollegen in der Mittagspause essen, meine Zukünftige isst mittags aber wenig und will dann abens mit mir zusammen kochen....
> Ergo: Zweimal warmes Essen am Tag.
> ...



Ist doch ganz einfach: Iß nur einen Salat, wenn du mit den Kollegen essen gehst und abends kannst dann mit deiner Holden was leckeres kochen. Dann hast du mittags schon was für deine Gesundheit getan und dick wirst davon auch nicht.


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> . Es ist mir im Moment einfach nicht möglich. Ich bin froh, dass ich überhaupt so lange einigermaßen eine Laufbewegung aufrecht erhalten kann.
> Die Belastung durchs Laufen ist halt im Moment noch ziemlich hoch.
> Gruß Kai



Ja, und genau deswegen habe ich heute wie folgt eine Laufeinheit angefangen:

1 Minute Laufen, Puls schoss hoch.....gehen bis der Puls wieder im unteren GA, neu gestartet, wieder knapp ne Minute...usw usw. Ich kam auf ne netto Laufzeit von ca. 10 Minuten mit ca. 25 Minuten gehen. Schau Dir doch mal Lauftrainingspläne an, wie Anfänger im Laufen das so regeln. Ich habs nun einfach nach Puls und Gefühl gemacht. Aber Anfängerlaufpläne sehen eben, soviel ich gelesen, genaus so aus, in Intervallen, die sehr sehr kurz sind und sich erst nach und nach steigern.


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> In deinem Zitat oben habe ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Weniger die Geschwindigkeit als viel mehr mein körperlich Zustand waren unbefriedigend.
> Gruß Kai



Und Du meinst, Dein körperlicher Zustand, wie Du es nennst, kam von einem Ausrutscher beim Essen??????????

Davon ab wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, wann ich mal überhaupt nen 19er Schnitt gefahren wäre , was den Schluss zulassen würde, das es mit meiner Ausdauer und meiner Kraft sehr schlecht stehen muss, ich aber mich zumindest körperlich mehr als gut fühle, sowohl nach Touren oder auch nach Ausdauereinheiten. Aber da verfolge ich wohl auch einen anderen Weg als Du, ich habe kein Interesse daran, mich am nächsten Tag platt wien Brot zu fühlen und eine Ausfahrt am nächsten Tag als schlecht zu empfinden. Ich setze da eher auf Kontinuität, auch wenn das länger dauert, als mit aller Gewalt meine Erfolge an Schnitten und Gewichtsverlust fest zu machen.

Ich könnte jetzt gemein sein und sagen, das ich trotz unveränderter Ernährung und nicht übermässigen Einheiten mittlerweile meine 56 Kilo seit 2 Wochen halte und dies auch nicht mehr hochgeht, egal, ob ich ne Woche Pizza futter oder Salat, oder beides. Im Vergleich zu meinen fast 60Kilo im Juli bin ich da mehr als zufrieden mit. Es gibt mir zumindest insofern Recht, als das die Mischung, die ich wählte, die Länge der Einheiten und das schei..... auf einen Schnitt von x wohl für mich die richtige ist. Totfahren kann ich mich bei nem Marathon, da darfs auch gern weh tun nen nächsten Tag


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Oktober 2008)

Für mich ist die von dir beschriebene Laufeinheit irgendwie nix  Ich laufe ja auch nicht auf Teufel komm raus durch, koste es was es wolle. Aber immer wieder nur kurz anlaufen und dann wieder stehen bleiben (weiter gehen) ist für mich auch irgendwie nix (womit ich nicht sagen will, dass es schlecht ist).

Davon, dass es auch am Essen lag, gehe ich derzeit in der Tat aus. Aber es wird unterm Strich sicher eine Kombination aus vielen Faktoren (Laufen am Vortag, Essen vor der Tour, Überlastung der letzten Zeit,...) gewesen sein.

Dass meine Tour gestern nicht schlecht war, wollte ich ja damit sagen. Es fehlte mir gestern lediglich der letzte Druck aufm Pedal.
Auch ich fahre nicht so, dass ich am nächsten Tag nur noch "wie ein Brot" fahren kann.
Der Tag gestern war einfach eine Ausnahme von der Regel.

Dass du dein Gewicht auch so halten kannst, ist schön für dich. Bei mir geht das nicht. Aber ich kann gerade ganz gut damit leben  Obst ist eine feine Sache 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die von dir beschriebene Laufeinheit irgendwie nix  Ich laufe ja auch nicht auf Teufel komm raus durch, koste es was es wolle. Aber immer wieder nur kurz anlaufen und dann wieder stehen bleiben (weiter gehen) ist für mich auch irgendwie nix (womit ich nicht sagen will, dass es schlecht ist).



Ich glaube, das ist Dein Kernproblem, Du versuchst, auf Ewig durch Erfahrungen basierte Trainingsmethoden zu vermeiden, weils "nix für Dich ist" 

Das hat so was von nem bockigen Kind find ich


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dass du dein Gewicht auch so halten kannst, ist schön für dich. Bei mir geht das nicht. Aber ich kann gerade ganz gut damit leben  Obst ist eine feine Sache
> 
> Gruß Kai




Dann würde ich mich mal schlussendlich einfach mal fragen, warum das so ist?

Ich leben fast gänzlich ohne Obst, wo wir jetzt über Vitaminmangel diksutieren könnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist Dein Kernproblem, Du versuchst, auf Ewig durch Erfahrungen basierte Trainingsmethoden zu vermeiden, weils "nix für Dich ist"
> 
> Das hat so was von nem bockigen Kind find ich


Mag sein. Ich halte meinen Weg für ähnlich zielführend (auch vom zeitlichen Umfang her gesehen), mit dem Unterschied, dass ich aktuell einen höheren Kcal-Umsatz erziele (kcal-Verbrauch/h). Ich habe mein Lauftraining ja schon umgestellt. Ich weiß, dass ich 1:10h laufen kann, beschränke mich aber auf max. 45min., um nach kürzerer Pause (im Verhältnis zur längeren Einheit) wieder laufen zu können. Aber das gehört ja hier jetzt nicht wirklich hin.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich mal schlussendlich einfach mal fragen, warum das so ist?
> 
> Ich leben fast gänzlich ohne Obst, wo wir jetzt über Vitaminmangel diksutieren könnten


Das habe ich längst getan: Du kannst zaubern 
Ich nehme zu, weil ich zu viel (und falsch) esse (gegessen habe, z. T. noch immer esse). Das habe ich jetzt aber (scheinbar) mit Obst in den Griff bekommen. Also bei mir ist erstmal wieder alles paletti 

Vitaminmangel, nicht schön das. Wenn das mal der einzige Ansatzpunkt bei dir wäre... <<<klick>>>
Ich habe nix gesagt... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> mit dem Unterschied, dass ich aktuell einen höheren Kcal-Umsatz erziele (kcal-Verbrauch/h).



Das stellst Du wie genau fest? Also Deinen höheren Kcal-Umsatz?


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vitaminmangel, nicht schön das. Wenn das mal der einzige Ansatzpunkt bei dir wäre... <<<klick>>>
> Ich habe nix gesagt...
> 
> Kai



Klar, die Raucherei müsste nicht sein, is aber so, dafür rauch ich zu gern.

Trotzdem nehm ich mir fast die Frechheit heraus, das ich mit meinen fast 34 Jahren zum einen mit meinem Körper im Reinen bin und ich dazu der Meinung bin, das dieser auch ausgeglichener arbeiten und funktionieren kann als Deiner. Und ich gebe halt nur zu bedenken, Du bist "erst" 20, die Zeiten, wo Fettabbau etc. schwerer wird, liegt noch weit vor Dir.

Ich habe ja schonmal erwähnt, das man alle Sportarten machen kann, wie man will, ob es den gewünschten Erfolg bringt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und ich denke mal, vielleicht ist es wirklich die fehlende Erfahrung mit Deinem Körper als solchen, das Hineinhorchen (was ist gut, was nicht) was noch zuviel bei Dir eher optisch fixiert ist und von Deiner eigenen Wahrnehmung (Selbstbild) abhängt. Gepaart noch mit Ungeduld etc. Ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das stellst Du wie genau fest? Also Deinen höheren Kcal-Umsatz?


Das mache ich an der höheren Intensität fest...


apoptygma schrieb:


> Klar, die Raucherei müsste nicht sein, is aber so, dafür rauch ich zu gern.
> 
> Trotzdem nehm ich mir fast die Frechheit heraus, das ich mit meinen fast 34 Jahren zum einen mit meinem Körper im Reinen bin und ich dazu der Meinung bin, das dieser auch ausgeglichener arbeiten und funktionieren kann als Deiner. Und ich gebe halt nur zu bedenken, Du bist "erst" 20, die Zeiten, wo Fettabbau etc. schwerer wird, liegt noch weit vor Dir.
> 
> Ich habe ja schonmal erwähnt, das man alle Sportarten machen kann, wie man will, ob es den gewünschten Erfolg bringt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und ich denke mal, vielleicht ist es wirklich die fehlende Erfahrung mit Deinem Körper als solchen, das Hineinhorchen (was ist gut, was nicht) was noch zuviel bei Dir eher optisch fixiert ist und von Deiner eigenen Wahrnehmung (Selbstbild) abhängt. Gepaart noch mit Ungeduld etc. Ich weiss es nicht.


Och, das mit der Raucherei ist nun mal so. Na dann ist okay, oder wie? 

Zum zweiten Abschnitt möchte ich keine Spekulationen abgeben. Kann sein, muss nicht. Ich weiß es einfach nicht 

Ja, die Erfahrung mit meinem Körper als solchen fehlt mir wirklich noch. Ich bin ja gerade dabei, ihn kennen zu lernen, gewisse Dinge auszuprobieren und und und. Ich kann an meiner Ernährung nichts groß verwerfliches finden, ganz ehrlich. Wie es mit meinem Eisenhaushalt aussieht, kann ich dir immer noch nicht sagen, aber der Rest läuft soweit, behaupte ich jetzt mal. Mir wurde heute an anderer Stelle ein interessanter Link zugespielt -> klick mich Können sich interessierte ja mal durchlesen.
Also ich fand ihn zumindest recht lesenswert. Was die anderen denken, 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das mache ich an der höheren Intensität fest...
> 
> Och, das mit der Raucherei ist nun mal so. Na dann ist okay, oder wie?
> 
> ...



Gut, ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.....jeder der sich irgendwie bewegt, erreicht einen höheren Grundumsatz. Die Frage ist nur, wenn Du von Deinem Grundumsatz von ungefähr 1800 kcal die Körperfunktionen abziehst , aber vieleicht noch nichtmal 1800 kcal vorher reingebraten hast, wo soll denn dann noch die Reserve für den Sport herkommen? Vor allem, wenn man davon ausgeht, das Du auch auch irgendwie auch weiter Muskulatur aufbauen willst, die dann aber wiederum Grundumsatz "schluckt" bzw. verwertet  Verstehst Du was ich meine? Ohne ausreichend KH/Fett/Zucker/Proteine etc. keine Erfolge beim Muskelaufbau. Ohne ausreichende Zufuhr keine Leistungsteigerungen, weil Körper sich per se schon eben den Grundumsatz tief tut, mit atmen, denken, aufs Klo gehen, Bäucherchen machen 

Ich sehe ganz einfach für mich derzeit keine Grund, mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören, auch wenns mit dem Konditionsaufbau dadurch etwas länger dauern wird. Dagegen steht meine ansich sonst recht ausgewogene Ernährung und die Tatsache, das ich so gut wie keinen Alkohol trinke oder sonstige Substanze einwerfe oder rauche 

Ja, das ist eine interessante Seite, nur könnte ich wetten, das Du auf die Wettkampfgewichte anspielst oder? Also die "dünnen" Wettkämpfer, oder?

Nur mit dem Unterschied, das Du kein professioneller Wettkämpfer bist und Dich auch nicht wettkampforientiert ernährst, oder meinste, die Jungs und Mädels leben von Obst und Wasser und ab und an mal nen Stück Fleisch? 

So, Mutti geht getz inne Heia.

Hier nochn Link für Dich

http://gesuender-abnehmen.com/abnehmen/ernaehrung-sport.html


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.....jeder der sich irgendwie bewegt, erreicht einen höheren Grundumsatz. Die Frage ist nur, wenn Du von Deinem Grundumsatz von ungefähr 1800 kcal die Körperfunktionen abziehst , aber vieleicht noch nichtmal 1800 kcal vorher reingebraten hast, wo soll denn dann noch die Reserve für den Sport herkommen? Vor allem, wenn man davon ausgeht, das Du auch auch irgendwie auch weiter Muskulatur aufbauen willst, die dann aber wiederum Grundumsatz "schluckt" bzw. verwertet  Verstehst Du was ich meine?
> Nee, verstehe ich nicht. Vielleicht wird es klarer, wenn ich mal noch mal eine Mütze Schlaf drauf tue
> Ohne ausreichend KH/Fett/Zucker/Proteine etc. keine Erfolge beim Muskelaufbau. Ohne ausreichende Zufuhr keine Leistungsteigerungen, weil Körper sich per se schon eben den Grundumsatz tief tut, mit atmen, denken, aufs Klo gehen, Bäucherchen machen
> Muskelaufbau ist nicht direkt mein Ziel. Solange ich alles, was ich jetzt habe, behalte und dazu noch so viele Muskeln aufbaue, dass ich irgendwann mal 1-1,5h laufen kann, bin ich fürs Erste in Sachen Muskelaufbau zufrieden.
> ...


Ich war mal so frei, einfach in deinen Text reinzukritzeln  Ist schon zu spät für einen Zitate-Marathon, sry 

Gruß Kai


----------



## LauraPeter87 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Komme momentan nicht dazu, im Forum mitzulesen... 

Sport klappt ganz gut, zumindest das mit dem Schwimmen *g*. Hab diese Woche 11.250 m geschafft, sonst waren es immer 4.000 - 6.000 pro Woche. Jetzt lass ich es aber erstmal wieder ruhiger angehen. 
Das Laufen versuch ich kontinuierlich zu steigern. Hatte ja zeimliche Probleme und Schmerzen. Komme mir zwar jetzt ziemlich doof vor mit meinen ~35 Minuten pro Einheit, aber bin jetzt beschwerdefrei. 
Zum Biken komm ich grade nicht wirklich 


Hab mal eine kleine Frage - gestern beim Laufen hatte ich kurz sowas wie Herzrasen. Ich weiß, dass ich das schonmal hatte, auch beim Laufen. Ist aber schon länger her. Ich hatte ein ganz komisches Gefühl im Brustbereich, es wurde irgendwie "eng". Mein Puls ging von ca. 140 (das ist der Bereich, in dem ich momentan zu trainieren verscuhe) hoch auf 210 (!!!) und dann wieder runter auf 145. Das alles innerhalb von nicht mal einer Minute. 

Was kann das sein? Ich hatte im Frühjahr ein Belastungs-EKG und wurde als "überaus fit" befunden. Zu schnell gelaufen bin ich auch nicht und es war am Anfang der EInheit, also nach ca. 6-7 Minuten. 

Kennt das jemand von euch?


Und dann noch was - gibt es hier jemanden, der Kalorien zählt? 

VG Laura


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen 


LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Und dann noch was - gibt es hier jemanden, der Kalorien zählt?


Als Kalorien zählen würde ich das bei mir nicht direkt bezeichnen. Ich habe ein Auge drauf, sagen wir es so.  Wirklich konsequent ist es nicht, aber ganz ohne Kontrolle geht es auch nicht... 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Bei deinem Problem kann ich dir leider grad auch nicht weiterhelfen, sry


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab auch vor einiger Zeit(nem Monat oder so) gaaaanz soft mit dem Lauftraining wieder begonnen.
Fakt ist das ich heute für lockere 6 Kilometerchen grad ma ne halbe Stunde brauch, am Anfang waren es noch 45 min.
Auch hab ich zu meinem Kraftraining noch Übungen mit meinem eigenen Körpergewicht mit einbezogen, und bleibe auch dabei.
Ergo......Kondition, Körperspannung und Definition wesentlich besser.
Im Klartext......knüppelhart und top fit.
Das bei einem Gewicht von nem knappen hunderter, ach und rauchen tu ich auch aber da tut nix zur Sache.
Was ich meine, man sollte nicht alles so verbissen sehen und mehr instinktiv trainieren, hab damit sehr gute Erfolge bis jetzt erzielt.
Und was dich anbelangt Kralle solltest du ruhig mal auf andere hören die ebbes mehr Erfahrung haben wie du, und nicht nur vom Alter.
Hab mir übrigens mal deine Bilder angeschaut........in meinen Augen zu wenig dran......aber das ist dein Ding....für mich wärs nix.
Ernährung ist okay.....Obst und Wasser auch.....aber auch Proteine müssen rein, sonst kein Dampf.
Hab am We auch viel Süßkram reingestopft, zusätzlich zum normalen Essen natürlich....auch das muß mal sein.

Hier haste mal nen Link.....schau da mal nach "Fighter Fitness" dann weißte  was ich meine.
Und da spreche ich nicht vom Kampfsporttraining..... 

http://www.kampfkunst-training.de/FighterFitness/FighterFitness.htm

Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Und was dich anbelangt Kralle solltest du ruhig mal auf andere hören die ebbes mehr Erfahrung haben wie du, und nicht nur vom Alter.
> Hab mir übrigens mal deine Bilder angeschaut........in meinen Augen zu wenig dran......aber das ist dein Ding....für mich wärs nix.
> Ernährung ist okay.....Obst und Wasser auch.....aber auch Proteine müssen rein, sonst kein Dampf.
> Hab am We auch viel Süßkram reingestopft, zusätzlich zum normalen Essen natürlich....auch das muß mal sein.
> ...


Ich höre ständig auf andere.
In diesem konkreten Fall ist es aber nunmal so, dass ich es mir zutraue, auch mal eigene Erfahrungen zu machen. Inwieweit das gut/schlecht ist, werde ich dann sehen. Sonst berichte ich mit 80 (ob ich überhaupt so alt werde, bei meinem ausschweifenden Lebensstil ) immer nur aus zweiter/dritter/... Hand, was im Leben so abgeht.

Was für Bilder haste gesehen? Die in meinem Album? Oder muss ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen machen? Die Bilder ausm Album sind doch alt 
Die Feststellung, dass das nix für mich ist, mache ich bei deinen Bildern auch immer (nicht bös gemeint ).

Ja, meine Ernährung ist gerade ständig im Wandel irgendwie. Ist halt noch eine ziemlich große Baustelle. Aber ich arbeite dran.
Dass Süßkram nix für mich ist, habe ich gestern wieder gesehen. Habe mich gestern wieder breit schlagen lassen  (musste mir schon vorher einen dummen Kommentar gefallen lassen ) Ergebnis: viel mehr Hunger als sonst, sogar am nächsten Tag noch...  Bis Weihnachten gibbet das Zeuch jetzt einfach nicht mehr! Aber ich versuche dabei natürlich, die mind. Tagesdosis an KH und Fett trotzdem zu erreichen. 
Wenn es geht, sogar in "hochwertig" 

Du schreibst, dass auch Süßkram mal sein muss. Für was genau? Bei mir flutscht das einfach durch und ich habe auch Stunden danach noch erhöhten Apettit. Dass ist es mir einfach nicht wert, tut mir leid.
Lass mich mal so bei konstant 67/68 Kilo ankommen. Vielleicht ändere ich meine Meinung dann ja... Auch wenn ich das nicht glaube.

Der Link ist ganz gut, Danke. 
Aber so wie ich mich kenne, bleibe ich in der Sache eh nicht am Ball... Mal schauen...  Proteine nehme ich derzeit in Pulverform ergänzend zu mir. Derzeit nur nach Laufeinheiten, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass irgendwann auch mal nach intensiven Radeinheiten oder so einzunehmen. Nein, das ist sicher nicht der optimale Weg, aber alles auf einmal geht halt nicht 

Angenehmen Abend npch,
Kai


----------



## Weasel_ (26. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie tut das ganze schon vom lesen weh... du redest von hochwertigen Fetten und KH, aber nimmst Eiweiß in Pulverform zu dir?

Und die ganze Abnehmerei klingt nur nach nem Zahlenfetischismus. Du musst unbedingt dein Gewicht erreichen, aber die Rahmenbedingungen sind dir völlig egal. Dein Ziel wieso du abnimmst ist weder gesund zu leben, noch gut auszusehen (sonst würdest du ja Muskelaufbau nicht als kontraproduktiv ansehen).

Naja, aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige, der sich darüber wundert. Aber es ist ja auch dein Leben und du gibst hier ein gutes Beispiel ab, wie man es nicht tun sollte


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2008)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> aber nimmst Eiweiß in Pulverform zu dir?


Ja. Denn ich betone hinterher, dass ich Eiweißpulver erstmal nur zeitweise zu mir nehme, weil ich keine Lust auf eine Alternatve habe. Es muss jetzt erstmal so gehen. Danach kann man mal weiter sehen.


Weasel_ schrieb:


> Und die ganze Abnehmerei klingt nur nach nem Zahlenfetischismus. Du musst unbedingt dein Gewicht erreichen, aber die Rahmenbedingungen sind dir völlig egal. Dein Ziel wieso du abnimmst ist weder gesund zu leben, noch gut auszusehen (sonst würdest du ja Muskelaufbau nicht als kontraproduktiv ansehen).


Zahlenfetischismus sehe ich da nicht, nein.
Ich möchte ein gewisses Gewicht erreichen, das ist richtig, ja. Ich möchte einfach sehen, wie es sich damit lebt. Mit 68kg habe ich eine ziemlich große Gewissheit, permanent unter 70kg zu sein- ich bin zufrieden. Und die vor einiger Zeit angesprochenen 65kg beziehen sich auf den Saisonhöhepunkt und bilden somit eine absolute Ausnahme.
Was meinst du mit Rahmenbedingungen? Das ist mir grad nicht so ganz klar.


Weasel_ schrieb:


> Naja, aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige, der sich darüber wundert. Aber es ist ja auch dein Leben und du gibst hier ein gutes Beispiel ab, wie man es nicht tun sollte


Nachmachen sollte man die Ernährung anderer eh nicht, weil jeder Körper verschieden ist.  Dieser Thread ist mMn nur dazu da, sich Anregungen zu holen. Und diese gibt es in meinen Posts reichlich, behaupte ich jetzt mal 
In der Gesamtheit gesehen ist es sicher nichts für jedermann, aber hier und da lässt sich sicher für den einen oder anderen noch eine gute Anregung einholen. Das müssen aber andere entscheiden....

Kai


----------



## Weasel_ (26. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Rahmenbedingungen? Das ist mir grad nicht so ganz klar.



Damit meine ich zum Beispiel den Körperfettanteil, der viel wichtiger ist als das absolute Gewicht. Was bringt es 2 kg abzunehmen, wenn man nur Muskeln abbaut?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2008)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> Damit meine ich zum Beispiel den Körperfettanteil, der viel wichtiger ist als das absolute Gewicht. Was bringt es 2 kg abzunehmen, wenn man nur Muskeln abbaut?


Ach so.
Na des bringt natürlich gar nix.
Aber hätte ich jetzt gesagt, dass ich meinen Körperfettanteil reduzieren möchte, wäre hier ein Sturm der Entrüstung losgegangen. Aber du hast natürlich letztlich recht. Groß Muskeln abbauen ist nicht mein Ziel. Wobei da ja auch nicht mehr viel Muskel zum abbauen ist 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Na des bringt natürlich gar nix.
> Aber hätte ich jetzt gesagt, dass ich meinen Körperfettanteil reduzieren möchte, wäre hier ein Sturm der Entrüstung losgegangen. Aber du hast natürlich letztlich recht. Groß Muskeln abbauen ist nicht mein Ziel. Wobei da ja auch nicht mehr viel Muskel zum abbauen ist
> 
> Kai



Aber gerade Muskeln sind ein guter Verbrenner, das darfst Du nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber gerade Muskeln sind ein guter Verbrenner, das darfst Du nicht vergessen.


Soweit ich weiß, ist eine größere Muskelmasse zur Erhöhung des Grundumsatzes zu vernachlässigen. Steht zumindest in keinem Verhältnis zu dem erhöhten Energieaufwand der während des Trainings entsteht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> In der Gesamtheit gesehen ist es sicher nichts für jedermann, aber hier und da lässt sich sicher für den einen oder anderen noch eine gute Anregung einholen. Das müssen aber andere entscheiden....
> 
> Kai



Also ich will ehrlich sein, das Einzige, was ich nachdenkenswert für mich finde ist die Tatsache, das Du nicht rauchst. Ansonsten erscheint, mir zumindest, in der Gesamtheit betrachtet, Deine Vorgehensweise als fast ausschließlich kontraproduktiv für mich oder für einen Sportler ansich. Einzelne Faktoren sicherlich richtig, aber in Kombination, wie Du sie "durcharbeitest", nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also ich will ehrlich sein, das Einzige, was ich nachdenkenswert für mich finde ist die Tatsache, das Du nicht rauchst. Ansonsten erscheint, mir zumindest, in der Gesamtheit betrachtet, Deine Vorgehensweise als fast ausschließlich kontraproduktiv für mich oder für einen Sportler ansich. Einzelne Faktoren sicherlich richtig, aber in Kombination, wie Du sie "durcharbeitest", nicht empfehlenswert.


Deshalb sage ich, dass man sich vereinzelt Anregungen einholen kann, aber das Gesamte nichts für jedermann ist.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist eine größere Muskelmasse zur Erhöhung des Grundumsatzes zu vernachlässigen. Steht zumindest in keinem Verhältnis zu dem erhöhten Energieaufwand der während des Trainings entsteht.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Es geht aber Hand in Hand. Oder glaubst Du ernsthaft, das ein Hochleistungs-Läufer/Radler/Eiskunstläufer/Schwimmer keinen Muskelaufbau benötigt?

Wo willst Du zum Beispiel Schnellkraft her nehmen, wenn Du kaum noch Muskelmasse zur Verfügung hast, die diese Schnellkraft nunmal unterstützt? Wie sollen Gelenke etc. Dein Leben lang sportliche Belastungen aushalten, wenn keine unterstützenden Muskeln da sein, die vernünftig traniert sind (gutes Beispiel vernünftige Beinmuskeln beim Thema Knie)?


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Deshalb sage ich, dass man sich vereinzelt Anregungen einholen kann, aber das Gesamte nichts für jedermann ist.



Und Du möchtest langfristig als Beispiel dafür herhalten, wie es nicht geht in der Gesamtheit? Denn Du bestehst, also so rein physisch betrachtet, aus den gleichen Komponenten wie jeder andere Mensch. Warum sollte nun gerade bei Dir die Gesetze der körperlichen Mdchanismen außer Kraft gesetzt sein?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Es geht aber Hand in Hand. Oder glaubst Du ernsthaft, das ein Hochleistungs-Läufer/Radler/Eiskunstläufer/Schwimmer keinen Muskelaufbau benötigt?
> 
> Wo willst Du zum Beispiel Schnellkraft her nehmen, wenn Du kaum noch Muskelmasse zur Verfügung hast, die diese Schnellkraft nunmal unterstützt? Wie sollen Gelenke etc. Dein Leben lang sportliche Belastungen aushalten, wenn keine unterstützenden Muskeln da sein, die vernünftig traniert sind (gutes Beispiel vernünftige Beinmuskeln beim Thema Knie)?


M. E. ist in meinen Beinen genug Kraft vorhanden. Daran soll sich auch nichts ändern, im Gegenteil... Das bisschen Oberkörper, dass man braucht, glaube ich zu haben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und Du möchtest langfristig als Beispiel dafür herhalten, wie es nicht geht in der Gesamtheit? Denn Du bestehst, also so rein physisch betrachtet, aus den gleichen Komponenten wie jeder andere Mensch. Warum sollte nun gerade bei Dir die Gesetze der körperlichen Mdchanismen außer Kraft gesetzt sein?


M. W. gibt es unterschiedliche Stoffwechsel-Typen. Somit eignet sich schon mal nicht jede Ernährungsform für jeden Menschen. Mehr wollte ich damit nicht gesagt haben...


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> M. W. gibt es unterschiedliche Stoffwechsel-Typen. Somit eignet sich schon mal nicht jede Ernährungsform für jeden Menschen. Mehr wollte ich damit nicht gesagt haben...



Das würde voraussetzen, das Du Deinen Stoffwechseltypen kennst. Kennst Du ihn?

Das setzt aber andererseits nicht die Tatsache außer Kraft, das man für sportliche Betätigungen gewisse Basics haben muss, aus denen sportliche Betätigung mit entsprechener Leistungszunahme, Gewichtsabnahme, Muskelaufbau erst möglich ist. Und ein Mensch, dessen Stoffwechsel langsamer von Statten geht (und wenn Du der Meinung bist, das Du dazu gehörst, solltest Du in jedem Fall einen Arzt aufsuchen, da da auch die Schilddrüse keine unerhebliche Rolle bei spielt) braucht diese Basics genau so, wie ein "Turboverbrenner"


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> M. E. ist in meinen Beinen genug Kraft vorhanden. Daran soll sich auch nichts ändern, im Gegenteil... Das bisschen Oberkörper, dass man braucht, glaube ich zu haben.



Wieso braucht man nur "ein bisschen" Oberkörper?

Gut, Du bist 20, das heisst, Rückenprobleme dürften bei Dir eher wenig vorhanden sein, aber durch ein nicht trainieren des Rückens/des Oberkörpers prophezeie ich Dir definitiv in ein paar Jahren die ersten Probleme, vor allem, wenn Du weiter sitzende Tätigkeiten ausführst.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das würde voraussetzen, das Du Deinen Stoffwechseltypen kennst. Kennst Du ihn?
> 
> Das setzt aber andererseits nicht die Tatsache außer Kraft, das man für sportliche Betätigungen gewisse Basics haben muss, aus denen sportliche Betätigung mit entsprechener Leistungszunahme, Gewichtsabnahme, Muskelaufbau erst möglich ist. Und ein Mensch, dessen Stoffwechsel langsamer von Statten geht (und wenn Du der Meinung bist, das Du dazu gehörst, solltest Du in jedem Fall einen Arzt aufsuchen, da da auch die Schilddrüse keine unerhebliche Rolle bei spielt) braucht diese Basics genau so, wie ein "Turboverbrenner"


Nee, ich kenne ihn nicht, habe aber eine Vermutung.

Ich mache doch gar nix groß anders als sonst. Aus Zitronensprudel lässt sich m. E. nach nichts zuführen, was man nicht auch durch Wasser zuführen kann. Dazu habe ich vor einigen Tagen angefangen, Marmeladen-Toasts durch Obst zu ersetzen. Das ist die ganze Kunst. Was fehlt mir also nach dieser Maßnahme, was für Leistungs-/Muskelzuwachs dringend erforderlich ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man nur "ein bisschen" Oberkörper?


Weil man mit den Beinen fährt. Das festhalten Lenker klappt auch jetzt ganz hervorragend (überspitzt gesagt)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> M. E. ist in meinen Beinen genug Kraft vorhanden. Daran soll sich auch nichts ändern, im Gegenteil... Das bisschen Oberkörper, dass man braucht, glaube ich zu haben.



Von wegen bißchen Oberkörper......ich erinner dich dran wenn dich mal Rückenschmerz oder andere Zipperlein im Oberkörper quält.
Ein starker Rumpf ist das *A* und *O* im Bikesport jeder Art, grad auch im MTB-Bereich.
Denn wenn du obenrum richtig stabil bist dann minimiert sich das Verletzungsrisiko gen Null.
Mir haben meine Muckis bis jetzt auch sehr bei der Bikebeherrschung und Fahrtechnik geholfen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Weil man mit den Beinen fährt. Das festhalten Lenker klappt auch jetzt ganz hervorragend (überspitzt gesagt)



Es macht wahrscheinlich wirklich keinen Sinn Kai.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nee, ich kenne ihn nicht, habe aber eine Vermutung.
> 
> Ich mache doch gar nix groß anders als sonst. Aus Zitronensprudel lässt sich m. E. nach nichts zuführen, was man nicht auch durch Wasser zuführen kann. Dazu habe ich vor einigen Tagen angefangen, Marmeladen-Toasts durch Obst zu ersetzen. Das ist die ganze Kunst. Was fehlt mir also nach dieser Maßnahme, was für Leistungs-/Muskelzuwachs dringend erforderlich ist?




So, ich sage es jetzt mal hart. Wenn Du durch reine Fresserei über einen langen Zeitraum wie in Deiner Jugend Fettzellen aufgebaut hast, sind diese nunmal DA! Immer da! Das hat mit dem Stoffwechsel als solchen nix zu tun. Was glaubst Du, warum Fettzellen abgesaugt werden??? Und Du hast mit Sicherheit kein "Dicken-Gen" wie man so schön sagt, oder ist Deine Mutter ne Tonne? Oder Deine Geschwister? Selbst wenn, ist dies kein Garant dafür, das Du krankhaft damit belastet bist. Meine Mutter hat nen BMI jenseits von gut und böse, ich sage mal, sie ist fett, nennen wir es beim Namen. Ebenfalls Ihre Mutter. Beide waren in der Jugend gertenschlank, die Schwangerschaften und danach die Undiszipliniertheit haben ihr Übriges getan. Mein Bruder und ich sind beide schlank, wobei selbst mein Bruder getz durch weniger Sport und Büroernähung a´la Fritten und Pizza zugelegt hat.

Ich habe in der Schwangerschaft 20 Kilo zugelegt, ohne meine Ernährung auch nur annähernd negativ verändert zu haben. Global betrachtet würde ich sogar sagen, das ich heute weitaus mehr in mich reinfutter als noch vor 10 Jahren, als ich noch Panik hatte, die Schwangerschaftskilos wieder drauf zu futtern.

Das Ersetzen von Toasts zu Obst hat aber nichts damit zu tun, das es Hunger stillt. Wieviele Äpfel isst man, um satt zu sein? 

Ballaststoffreiche Kost hält satt. Vollkornprodukte wie Vollkorn-Nudeln etc. ebenfalls. Kartoffeln...wo wir wieder bei den KH sind, die der Körper bei Sport braucht.

Wo nimmst Du natürlich Eiweisse zu Dir? Wie zum Beispiel in Fisch? Milchprodukte?


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Von wegen bißchen Oberkörper......ich erinner dich dran wenn dich mal Rückenschmerz oder andere Zipperlein im Oberkörper quält.
> Ein starker Rumpf ist das *A* und *O* im Bikesport jeder Art, grad auch im MTB-Bereich.
> Denn wenn du obenrum richtig stabil bist dann minimiert sich das Verletzungsrisiko gen Null.
> Mir haben meine Muckis bis jetzt auch sehr bei der Bikebeherrschung und Fahrtechnik geholfen.
> ...



Ich kann da als Büromaus nen Lied von singen. Seit ich wieder Kraftsport mache, ist das auch schon ne Ecke weniger geworden.


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt se net alle  Dieser Fetischismus macht ja psychisch krank...


----------



## Renn Maus (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schreibe ja schon fleißig immer in meinem Thread "Die Renn Maus offenbart sich", aber ich möchte gerne hier mein Ziel für 2008 festsetzen:

Ich werde am 01.01.2009 auf 107kg abgespeckt haben. Das sind 6kg weniger. Heute Morgen hatte ich 113kg.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Torpedo64 (27. Oktober 2008)

Mein Ziel ist es, so zu bleiben wie ich bin


----------



## Boardercrime (27. Oktober 2008)

He, die gute alte Rennmaus ist wieder da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Oktober 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich schreibe ja schon fleißig immer in meinem Thread "Die Renn Maus offenbart sich", aber ich möchte gerne hier mein Ziel für 2008 festsetzen:
> 
> Ich werde am 01.01.2009 auf 107kg abgespeckt haben. Das sind 6kg weniger. Heute Morgen hatte ich 113kg.
> ...




Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage......
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## bully98 (28. Oktober 2008)

So ich hab jetzt mal angefangen die Kleinigkeiten zu ändern.

Morgens gibts statt Marmeladenbrot nur Müsli mit Leinsamen in Naturjoghurt und bisschen Milch zur Verdünnung.

Tagsbüber keine Süssigkeiten mehr sondern Obst, und Gemüse wie Karotten und Paprikaschnitz.

Mal schauen was das bringt...


----------



## ThK (28. Oktober 2008)

Und , wie hier schon 90% gesagt haben, den Sport dazu nicht vergessen ;-)
Ansonsten alles Gute bei deinem Vorhaben!


----------



## Nickensen (28. Oktober 2008)

@ Rennmaus 

Sehr gut.....weiter so.....wirst sehen, es wird imme geiler auf die Waage zu steigen !

@ Bully

Aber übertreibe es nicht ! Zu einseitig ist auch nicht gut und du hälst es warscheinlich nicht allzu lange duch. Bei mir kam nach 5 Monaten der Schweinehund zurück.......

Habe nun wieder 4Kg mehr drauf. 

Schön Sinnvoll ernähren und nicht alles verkneifen !

Gruß 

Daniel


----------



## geranie (28. Oktober 2008)

@ Renn Maus und alle anderen die es vielleicht auch interessieren könnte:

Da mach ich doch direkt mal mit. Heute abend um 19.00 Uhr habe 119 kg drauf (wohlbemerkt bei 2,02 m Körpergröße) das Verhältnis von Fettanteil und Muskelmasse ist jedoch auch noch weit von Gut und Böse entfernt.
Wir werden sehen, was ich am 1.1.2009 berichten darf. Ich setzte mir hier kein ehrgeziges Ziel, da ich mich sonst nur zu sehr Stresse bzw. zu große Anforderungen an mich stelle, aber ES WIRD SICH ETWAS ÄNDERN!


----------



## Nickensen (29. Oktober 2008)

@ geranie

Viel Glück.....wir beobachten dich....hehehehe

Im übrigen habe ich noch gar nicht erwähnt, warum ich die verdammten 4Kilo mehr wiege.
Bin der neue Oberkommisionierer in einer Bäckerei geworden. Das heißt, jede Nacht, anstatt zu schlafen und NICHTS zu essen, backfrische Puddingbrezel, Quarkwecken, Käsebrötchen, Nussschleifen, Ciabata mit Schafskäsefüllung, sämtliche süße Stuten und und und ! Soll ich weiter aufzählen ???

Ich weiß das das keine Ausrede sein darf, ist aber gerade wenn man das Zeug noch warm aus dem Ofen direkt vor die Nase bekommt........sagen wir mal suboptimal fürs Gewicht halten bzw. abnehmen.
Soll einem aber nach 4 - 8 Wochen aus den Ohren herraus kommen.
DAS HOFFE ICH DOCH SEHR, SONST MUSS ICH HIER BALD BILDER VON MIR UND NEM AUTOKRAN POSTEN ! UND ZWAR WIE MICH DAS TEIL AUS MEINEM BETT HIEFT !

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (29. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja noch gefährlicher als mein Job hier im Einkauf mit einem Pizzawütigem Kollegen ;-)


----------



## Nachor (29. Oktober 2008)

Nickensen schrieb:


> @ geranie
> 
> , sämtliche süße Stuten und und und ! Soll ich weiter aufzählen ???
> 
> ...



Süsse Stuten   ?? mal  abgesehen von der Wortwahl habe ich da gerade ein Bild im Kopf das eher den Kalorienverbrauch erhöht !!


----------



## der bergfloh (29. Oktober 2008)

oh mann,
bei manch einem hier, grenzt die abnehmerrei echt schon an magersucht. sehr gefähliche krankheit die oft tödlich endet. und-man kann die diät nicht einfach so stoppen, das ist ne sucht, aus der man allein kaum mehr raus kommt.
soll nur ein denkanstoß sein, kein vorwurf, keine these


----------



## EagleFlight (30. Oktober 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> aber ich möchte gerne hier mein Ziel für 2008 festsetzen:
> 
> Ich werde am 01.01.2009 auf 107kg abgespeckt haben. Das sind 6kg weniger. Heute Morgen hatte ich 113kg.


Ok, das macht dann:

27.10.  113,0 kg
03.11.  112,3 kg
10.11.  111,7 kg
17.11.  111,0 kg
24.11.  110,3 kg
01.12.  109,7 kg
08.12.  109,0 kg
15.12.  108,3 kg
22.12.  107,7 kg
29.12.  107,0 kg


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (30. Oktober 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> Ok, das macht dann:
> 
> 27.10.  113,0 kg
> 03.11.  112,3 kg
> ...



In der Woche 0,7 kg sollte bei *dem* Potential machbar (und im gesunden Bereich) sein.

Nur was machst Du, wenn Du die einzelnen Werte nicht erreichst?

Sanktionen? Mehr Sport? Dinner Cancelling?

... oder doch das Ziel "anpassen"?


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Oktober 2008)

Bei nichterreichen kanns eigentlich nur eine sinnvolle Lösung geben:

Anpassen der Ernährung. Denn ich mache 4-5 mal die Woche Sport. Davon normalerweise 2x Biken und/oder Rennradfahren.
Sanktionen ziehen bei mir eh nicht.
Bei mir liegt der Knackpunkt schlicht und ergreifend an der Ernährung. Sport mach ich seit letzten Dezember regelmäßig, hatte seitdem aber noch nix abgenommen. Bis ich jetzt vor 1,5 Wochen wieder mit ner echten Ernährungsumstellung angefangen habe.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## EagleFlight (30. Oktober 2008)

Karl-Gerhard schrieb:


> Nur was machst Du, wenn Du die einzelnen Werte nicht erreichst?
> 
> Sanktionen? Mehr Sport? Dinner Cancelling?
> 
> ... oder doch das Ziel "anpassen"?


Ich habe mir für mich selber ja auch ein Ziel gesetzt von 

12 kg in 18 Wochen bis Ende 2008

- zufällig mit genau der selben Geschwindigkeit von 0,67 kg/Woche wie Renn Maus:







Anfangs bin ich ja super gestartet, momentan komme ich aber doch etwas in die Enge, und wie man sieht liegt das an zu wenig Sport.  Bei der Ernährung leiste ich mir nur wenige Schnitzer, und die müssen dann auch mal sein.

Ich müßte mich also neu zu mehr Sport aufraffen, wenn ich tatsächlich in Rückstand geraten sollte.  Das Ziel anpassen würde ich nicht, ich würde versuchen wieder aufzuholen.  Ich habe da schon noch Trümpfe in der Hinterhand, zum Beispiel ein GA-Trainingswochenende mit 4...5000 Höhenmetern Berglaufen, ich kann dir sagen, da geht schon was weg.  Oder meine Tacx-Rolle, die habe ich auch noch nicht richtig in den Ring geworfen.  Wenn alle Stricke reißen habe ich auch noch ein Laufband zu Hause - mit bis zu 12 Grad Steigung.


----------



## Weasel_ (30. Oktober 2008)

Durch solche "Extremaktionen" kommt man halt recht leicht in eine Überbelastung rein. Und ein paar Wochen Zwangspause sind sicherlich nicht förderlich für das Ziel.


----------



## EagleFlight (30. Oktober 2008)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> Durch solche "Extremaktionen" kommt man halt recht leicht in eine Überbelastung rein. Und ein paar Wochen Zwangspause sind sicherlich nicht förderlich für das Ziel.


5000 Höhenmeter im GA-Tempo an einem Wochenende sind für mich keine Extremaktion, das habe ich schon mal gemacht:

Freitag ca. 1700 Höhenmeter, davon habe ich kein Diagramm.

Samstag 3500 Höhenmeter, 4 Mal Schauinsland (Schwarzwald):





Abfahrt jeweils mit Seilbahn, runter laufen bringt wenig und belastet die Gelenke.  Wie du siehst, habe ich zum Ende sogar nochmal Gas gegeben, weil ich mich nicht wirklich ausgelastet fühlte.


----------



## Weasel_ (30. Oktober 2008)

War nur eine Warnung - man muss halt auf den Körper hören. Es gibt viele die sich überschätzt haben und im Allgemeinen ist regelmäßiges Training immer besser als vereinzelt solche Aktionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. Oktober 2008)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> War nur eine Warnung - man muss halt auf den Körper hören. Es gibt viele die sich überschätzt haben und im Allgemeinen ist regelmäßiges Training immer besser als vereinzelt solche Aktionen.




Sehr richtig denn nur durch Kontuinität wird ein effektiver Trainingserfolg herbeigeführt.
Das gilt auch für die ganze Ernährungsgeschichte, wenn man immer nur Mist futtert dann wirds auch nix mit der Fitness.


----------



## EagleFlight (30. Oktober 2008)

Wobei man nicht vergessen darf, dass man auf lange Sicht ja nur Gewicht halten muß.

Dazu bedarf es dann etwas weniger Aufwand als wenn man im Schnitt 670g / Woche abbaut.


----------



## Renn Maus (31. Oktober 2008)

Das stimmt, aber dann muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht Stück für Stück in die alten Gewohnheiten zurück rutscht.
Ich hatte in der Zeit zwischen meinem 15. und 18. Geburtstag zwischen 77 und 82kg bei 184cm und bin CC + Marathon Rennen gefahren. Davor hatte ich 25kg abgenommen.
Durch die Arbeit hat sich über Jahre dann aber leider in klitzekleinen Schritten alles wieder umgekehrt....
Das schlimme daran ist, dass du a) das nur am Rande mitbekommst, weils so langsam geht. UNd b) die eigene Wahrnehmung einem die Sicht vertrübt. Ich z.B. habe mich nach meiner erneuten Gewichtszunahme nie richtig dick gefühlt, obwohl ich 30kg zuviel drauf hab......


----------



## ThK (31. Oktober 2008)

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08)
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg)
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg)
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)
20.Woche (20.06.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
21.Woche (27.06.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
22.Woche (04.07.08): 85,0kg (+1,0kg)
23.Woche (11.07.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
24.Woche (18.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
25.Woche (25.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
26.Woche (01.08.08): 83,0kg (-1,0kg)
27.Woche (08.08.08): ???
28.Woche (15.08.08): 85,8kg (+2,8kg)
29.Woche (22.08.08): 84,7kg (-1,1kg)

.... -> viel zu lange Pause *ggg*

(24.10.2008): 82,7kg (-2,0kg)
(31.10.2008): 84,2kg (+1,5kg)

Arghs ... wie war das mit den Pizzen und dem nicht oft fahren weil man Weichei ist *lach*

Ab sofort wird wieder 1x die Woche zusätzlich geschwommen..sooo!


----------



## Dumens100 (31. Oktober 2008)

@THK
da seh ich ein Plus vor der Zahl


----------



## ThK (31. Oktober 2008)

Eben .. deswegen wieder mehr bewegen und nicht mehr von der Fresserei im Büro anstecken lassen *gg*


----------



## EagleFlight (2. November 2008)

Woche 10 von 18:


----------



## EagleFlight (6. November 2008)

Woche 11 von 18:


----------



## Nickensen (7. November 2008)

Mahlzeit !

Ich kann das fressen (sorry für die Wortwahl) in der Bäckerei nicht lassen ! *heul* 
Bin von 92 auf 98 hoch. Plus 6 Kg. Soviel Süßkram esse ich gar nicht mehr, aber auch das ganze gsunde Körnerbrot setzt an, wenn man jede Sorte probiert. 

Gehe 3 x die Woche ins Fitnessstudio, fahre immer 45 min. (Ergobike) in einem sehr schweren Gang und pumpe danach noch eine Stunde. Arme,  Brust und Schultern werden immer besser aber der Bauch sieht aus wie bei nem Kampftrinker.  Habe die gesamten 6 Kg am Bauch hängen. Aber trotz des bauches sind wenigstens meine Rückenschmerzen weg. DAs ganze Training hilft also.

Hinzu kommt, das ich nach den ganzen Nachtschichten, ehrlich gesagt, keinen Bock mehr aufs richtige biken habe. Weiß im Moment auch nicht warum. Ins Studio schaffe ichs immer, aber wenn ich mein Stumpjumper ansehe, fehlt mir die Lust.

Brauche Beistand oder ne Standpauke........glaube ich.........schönes WE.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (7. November 2008)

Alter: 28
Größe: 1,75m
Anfangsgewicht: 105,4kg (01.02.08)
Wunschgewicht: 75,0kg

Start (02.02.08): 105,4kg
1.Woche (08.02.08): 100,4kg (-5,0kg)
2.Woche (15.02.08): 98,4kg (-2,0kg)
3.Woche (22.02.08): 97,2kg (-1,2kg)
4.Woche (29.02.08): 97,2kg (+-0,0kg)
5.Woche (07.03.08): 94,2kg (-3,0kg)
6.Woche (14.03.08): 94,0kg (-0,2kg)
7.Woche (21.03.08): 93,0kg (-1,0kg)
8.Woche (28.03.08): 91,9kg (-1,1kg)
9.Woche (04.04.08): 90,5kg (-1,4kg)
10.Woche (11.04.08): 89,8kg (-0,7kg)
11.Woche (18.04.08): 88,4kg (-1,4kg)
12.Woche (25.04.08): 88,3kg (-0,1kg)
13.Woche (02.05.08): 87,3kg (-1,0kg)
14.Woche (09.05.08): 87,2kg (-0,1kg)
15.Woche (16.05.08): 86,9kg (-0,3kg)
16.Woche (23.05.08): 85,9kg (-1,0kg)
17.Woche (30.05.08): 85,4kg (-0,5kg)
18.Woche (06.06.08): 86,0kg (+0,6kg)
19.Woche (13.06.08): 85,0kg (-1,0kg)
20.Woche (20.06.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
21.Woche (27.06.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
22.Woche (04.07.08): 85,0kg (+1,0kg)
23.Woche (11.07.08): 84,0kg (-1,0kg)
24.Woche (18.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
25.Woche (25.07.08): 84,0kg (+-0,0kg)
26.Woche (01.08.08): 83,0kg (-1,0kg)
27.Woche (08.08.08): ???
28.Woche (15.08.08): 85,8kg (+2,8kg)
29.Woche (22.08.08): 84,7kg (-1,1kg)

.... -> viel zu lange Pause *ggg*

(24.10.2008): 82,7kg (-2,0kg)
(31.10.2008): 84,2kg (+1,5kg)
(07.11.2008): 84,2kg (+-0,0kg)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. November 2008)

20 kg abnehmen, Mensch, das ist eine Menge Holz!!! Alle Achtung vor deinem Durchhaltevermögen!


----------



## ThK (7. November 2008)

Danke danke .. 
Nur die letzten Monate war ich einfach faul.
Will dieses Jahr noch U80 kommen *gg*


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (8. November 2008)

So mal nen Statement von mir, hatte letztes Jahr 44Kg verballert runter auf 77KG jetzt mit Krafttraining etc. komme ich nicht mehr wirklich unter 80...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. November 2008)

@Stefan_Yoah

Is doch gut........lieber knüppelharte 80 kilo, Kondition wie ein Pferd......besser wie anders.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2008)

So Update!

Zur Statistik:
34J., m., 182cm

Okt.2007 88kg, Körperfett?
11.02. 83,6kg; Körperfett 18,6%
10.03. 82,6kg; Körperfett 18,1%
01.04. 82,7kg; Körperfett 17,7%
15.04. 83,7kg; Körperfett 18,4% =+1kg 
26.08. 84,5kg; Körperfett? Waage defekt; Job ist schreibtischlastiger geworden 
13.09. 85,0kg, trotz Biken und Laufen und Schwimmen
20.10. 85,6kg; Körperfett? eine "Fress-Woche" (nach dem Bike Urlaub am Gardasee) mit Einladung zu Hochzeit und gehäuften Geburtstagen 
15.11. 85,4kg; Körperfett 18,9% uih, da ist noch Luft...

Leider gerade wieder am kränkeln, das Laufen am Montag hat mir Hals und Schnief zurück gebracht und den Rest der Woche war dann Ruhen angesagt...

Aber davor konnte ich wenigstens mal eine Woche am Stück mit 2x Laufen, 1x Schwimmen und 2xBiken umsetzen. 

Das sollte für so 1kg im Monat gut sein 

Wie schaut es sonst aus ? Keine Erfolgsmeldungen oder Misserfolgsmeldungen mehr?

Habt ihr es alle aufgegeben?

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (16. November 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> So Update!
> 
> Zur Statistik:
> 34J., m., 182cm
> ...



Wird langsam mal Zeit, daß Du wieder regelmäßig mit mir/uns ins Samstagstrainig einsteigst!


----------



## Harry_I (3. Februar 2009)

Was ist denn los hier in diesem Thread?

Gibt es schon einen Nachfolger 

"Der Speck muss auch in 2009 weg?"

oder ist alles gesagt was es zu diesem Thema gibt?

Jeder hat sein angestrebtes Wunschgewicht? - kann ja wohl nicht sein!

oder ist der Thread "Die Rennmaus offenbart sich" der Abnehm-Nachfolger?

guckst Du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=83102&page=41


----------



## K3RMIT (3. Februar 2009)

ja hab mir auch schon überlegt den 2009er Nachfolger zu starten aber dachte das übernehmen schon andere, wohl nicht *gg*
Dann mach mal


----------



## atlas (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo

@ThK:Hut ab,das muß man erst mal schaffen.Ich weiß von was ich schreibe,hatte vor Jahren mal 115kg jetzt 80 und KFG 10%.
Bei weniger geht aber gefühlt Leistung verloren.


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Harry_I (4. Februar 2009)

Hier ist er:

Der  Abnehm-Thread für 2009

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=379743


----------

